# Wo bin ich? - Ein Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen- Anhalt



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2011)

Angeregt durch die super Idee der ThÃ¼ringer kÃ¶nnte man solch ein BilderrÃ¤tsel auch von Sachsen-Anhalt machen.

Deshalb Ã¼bernehm ich nach racing_basti  aus dem Bike Forum â Sachsen und Vogtlandâ  auch einfach mal die Regeln von Physioterrorist 

Regeln
1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus Sachsen-Anhalt  sein.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errÃ¤t, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nÃ¤chster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.

Kleines Beispiel...



AuflÃ¶sung
Es ist die Templerkapelle _âUnser Lieben Frauenâ_ in MÃ¼cheln kurz vor Wettin.
nÃ¤heres hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templerkapelle_%28M%C3%BCcheln%29

Vielleicht findet man auf diese Weise ja ein paar interessante Spots, die man dann irgendwann mal mit dem Bike ansteuern kann...

Genug erklÃ¤rt. Los geht 's...


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2011)

Und hier gleich das erste Rätsel.

na dann viel Spaß
kleiner Hinweis: steht im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt, hinter dem Turm fließt ein Fluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TCE (24. Januar 2011)

...das kenn ich


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> ...das kenn ich


Na dann sag mal was das für ein Bauwerk ist.


----------



## MCTryal (24. Januar 2011)

Bismarckturm Weißenfels


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Bismarckturm Weißenfels


Richtig Du bist dran
näheres siehe hier: http://www.larsritzmann.com/Bismarckturm/Bismarckturm.html


----------



## MCTryal (26. Januar 2011)

Sorry bin bissi spät drann dafür ist es aber nicht allzuschwer







Viel Erfolg


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Sorry bin bissi spät drann dafür ist es aber nicht allzuschwer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Brunnen im Schlossinnenhof des Merseburger Schlosses


----------



## MCTryal (28. Januar 2011)

Genau, und auf jeden Fall einen Ausflug wert.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merseburger_Dom

http://www.merseburg-direkt.de/Schloss.htm

http://www.rabenbaum.com/merseburger-rabe-1.html

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Merseburg+Schloß&w=all&m=&s=int&mt=&referer_searched=

Na dann Udo du bister


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2011)

Na dann, hier ein neues Bilderrätsel. Hinweis das Gebäude steht nicht im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann, hier ein neues Bilderrätsel. Hinweis das Gebäude steht nicht im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.


Nun die 3 Tage sind um, war wohl etwas schwierig.
Es ist das Wasserschloß Reinharz einem Ortsteil von Bad Schmiedeberg.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinharz

Aber hier jetzt ein leichtes Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (31. Januar 2011)

Na spitzen Idee Udo. Ein oder zwei Bilder von Thürigen hätte ich auch noch gehabt, aber lösen hätte ich keines der Rätsel mehr können.
Da ist Sachsen/Anhalt schon ergiebiger.
Aber im Moment muß ich passen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Na spitzen Idee Udo. Ein oder zwei Bilder von Thürigen hätte ich auch noch gehabt, aber lösen hätte ich keines der Rätsel mehr können.
> Da ist Sachsen/Anhalt schon ergiebiger.
> Aber im Moment muß ich passen.


Na ich gebe mal einen Tipp R1 und unter dem Bauwerk fließt nicht die Elbe


----------



## Fredi-27 (31. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun die 3 Tage sind um, war wohl etwas schwierig.
> Es ist das Wasserschloß Reinharz einem Ortsteil von Bad Schmiedeberg.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinharz
> 
> Aber hier jetzt ein leichtes Rätsel.


 Jagdbrücke über der Mulde bei Dessau R1+R2


----------



## Fredi-27 (31. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Jagdbrücke über der Mulde bei Dessau am R1+R2 . Gruss Fred


----------



## GTdanni (31. Januar 2011)

Prima Idee, da werd ich immermal reinschauen und versuchen zu lösen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2011)

Fredi-27 schrieb:


> Das ist die Jagdbrücke über der Mulde bei Dessau am R1+R2 . Gruss Fred


Nun dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2011)

Fredi-27 schrieb:


> Das ist die Jagdbrücke über der Mulde bei Dessau am R1+R2 . Gruss Fred


Hallo Fredi-27,
Du hast nicht mehr viel Zeit den Sachsen-Anhaltern ein neues Rätsel zum lösen aufzugeben.


----------



## Fredi-27 (3. Februar 2011)

Das ist nicht die Saale und auf der anderen Seite ist ein beliebter Fernradweg .


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2011)

Fredi-27 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Saale und auf der anderen Seite ist ein beliebter Fernradweg .


Es könnte der Ort sein, wo der neue Mittelpunkt von Sachsen-Anhalt liegt,
*Schönebeck*. Da führt ja auch der Elberadweg vorbei.


----------



## Fredi-27 (3. Februar 2011)

Hast Dich um ca.60km verschätzt. Würde man rechts schwenken sieht man eine sechsspurige Elbquerung. Links befindet sich in 5km-Luftlinie ein berühmter Park.
Gruß Fredi-27


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2011)

Fredi-27 schrieb:


> Hast Dich um ca.60km verschätzt. Würde man rechts schwenken sieht man eine sechsspurige Elbquerung. Links befindet sich in 5km-Luftlinie ein berühmter Park.
> Gruß Fredi-27


Also Fredi-27,
habe gerade meine digitalen Kartenwerke aktiviert um rauszufinden wo es sein könnte.
Es müsste ein Strand am rechten Ufer der Elbe bei Vockerode sein. Der Park wäre dann also der Wörlitzer Park.


----------



## Fredi-27 (3. Februar 2011)

Bingo Udo-Respekt!!
Gruß Fredi-27


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2011)

Na dann hier das nächste Rätsel!
Welches Gebäude ist hier abgebildet?


Viel Spaß beim Raten


----------



## iMER.seburg (3. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann hier das nächste Rätsel!
> Welches Gebäude ist hier abgebildet?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versuche es mal mit Burg Falkenstein...?


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit Burg Falkenstein...?


Na klar Du hast recht, es ist die Burg Falkenstein gelegen am E11.
Ein paar Infos zur Burg hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Falkenstein_(Harz)
Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo allesamt!
Sorry, dass es etwas gedauert hat, aber ich war die ganze Woche unterwegs und hatte keinen Zugriff auf meine Bilder. Nun aber... 
Viel Spaß beim Raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht fürs nächste Mal: Wie kann ich Bilder eigentlich richtig in meine Antwort einfügen? Habe es oben mit "Datei anhängen" versucht. Hat jemand einen besseren Tipp?


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hallo allesamt!
> Sorry, dass es etwas gedauert hat, aber ich war die ganze Woche unterwegs und hatte keinen Zugriff auf meine Bilder. Nun aber...
> Viel Spaß beim Raten.


Es könnte eine Skulptur aus dem Skulturenpark in Leuna sein.


----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Februar 2011)

Könnte... ;-) Ist es aber nicht. Sie entstand denke ich früher.
Wie geht das nun richtig mit den Bildern einfügen Udo?


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht fürs nächste Mal: Wie kann ich Bilder eigentlich richtig in meine Antwort einfügen? Habe es oben mit "Datei anhängen" versucht. Hat jemand einen besseren Tipp?


Wenn Du Deine  Bilder in Deinem Fotoalbum hier im Forum hast, dann vom Bild  "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" und den Link "Mittleres Bild (wie oben):" kopieren und an der Stelle in Deiner Antwort einfügen.
Wenn Du Bilder von wo anders einfügen willst, z.B.von "sevenload", dann das Bild öffnen rechte Maustaste klicken, dann öffnet sich ein neues Menü.
Auf "Grafikadresse kopieren" klicken und dann "Grafik einfügen" in der oberen leiste Drücken. Den Link einfügen und Enter. Bild ist drin.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Könnte... ;-) Ist es aber nicht. Sie entstand denke ich früher...


Dann muss ich noch einmal heftig nachdenken.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (5. Februar 2011)

Da "raucht" die BILDERSUCHE aber!


----------



## iMER.seburg (6. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Erläuterungen! Dafür gibts dann auch noch einen Tipp: 8. Juli 1920...
Viel Spaß beim googeln


----------



## Bergarbeiter (6. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Tipp: 8. Juli 1920...
> Viel Spaß beim googeln



Ha, ha- da hat sich das Aufbleiben gelohnt.
Ich möchte lösen:( War schon was für Eingeweihte)
Klingers-grab in Naumburg.
Und dabei habe ich noch nie was gewonnen.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (6. Februar 2011)

Jetzt darf ich:
Gesucht ist wieder eine Burg in Sachsen-Anhalt. Das Lokal ( Baude) zu der die Ausstattung im Vordergrund gehört ( links ist ein ZwewwellewwerworschtBiker- der ist nicht gemeint) ist ein Geheimtipp für Ausflüge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (6. Februar 2011)

Na gut Bergarbeiter! Du kannst dich jetzt hinlegen und schlafen  
Ja, es ist das Grab von Max Klinger, das sich auf seinem Weinberg, oberhalb der Unstrut in Großjena (einem Ortsteil von NMB) befindet. Der Blick ins Tal und auf Naumburg ist wunderschön.
So, und nun bist du dran


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Jetzt darf ich:
> Gesucht ist wieder eine Burg in Sachsen-Anhalt. Das Lokal ( Baude) zu der die Ausstattung im Vordergrund gehört ( links ist ein ZwewwellewwerworschtBiker- der ist nicht gemeint) ist ein Geheimtipp für Ausflüge.


Hallo Bergarbeiter,
es ist keine Burg, sondern ein Schloss, es ist Schloss Rammelburg
Der Geheimtipp Baude ist das vielleicht: Das Waldcafe _Hausbergbaude Rammelburg_
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rammelburg


----------



## Bergarbeiter (6. Februar 2011)

Der Ball geht zurück.
Herr Udo sie vollkommen richtig!
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Der Ball geht zurück.
> Herr Udo sie vollkommen richtig!
> Dann mach mal weiter.


Danke Bergarbeiter,
es dauert aber noch einige Minuten, muss erst meinen umfangreichen Tourbilderfundus nach einem markanten  nicht so schwierigen Foto durchsuchen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2011)

So hier ist das neue Rätsel!
Was ist das für ein Gebäude und wo steht es?

Viel Spaß bei rätseln.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Biker aus dem nördlichen Sachsen-Anhalt das Gebäude dieser Hansestadt kennen.
Die Stadt ist nach einem kleinen Fluß benannt der in den größten Fluß fließt der durch Sachsen Anhalt zur Nordsee fließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Starbuck (8. Februar 2011)

Ich sach ma: Rathaus Tangermünde


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2011)

Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Ich sach ma: Rathaus Tangermünde


Na endlich, ich dachte schon ich muss noch mal ran.
Dann mach mal weiter.
siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rathaus_Tangerm%C3%BCnde


----------



## B..G.M.... (8. Februar 2011)

Udo,
das wäre eigentlich mein Part gewesen!
Warst Du etwa da?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2011)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Udo,
> das wäre eigentlich mein Part gewesen!
> Warst Du etwa da?


Na klar doch im Juni 2010 Elberadweg und Saaleradweg von Cuxhaven nach Merseburg.
Eine tolle Stadt. Habe im August gleich noch ein paar Tage Urlaub mit Frau in Werben gemacht
Auf unserer Elberadwegtour haben wir genau gegenüber dem Rathaus in der Pension über der Touristinformation übernachtet mit Storchengeklapper, war super.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (8. Februar 2011)

So, da kommt meins. Habe lange überlegt.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (8. Februar 2011)

Angesichts deines Wohnortes war es klar:
Das Umweltbundesamt in Dessau-Roßlau


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (9. Februar 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Angesichts deines Wohnortes war es klar:
> Das Umweltbundesamt in Dessau-Roßlau



Au Mann, das ging ja schnell. Nächstes Mal wird´s schwerer. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (9. Februar 2011)

Gut, hier ein Bild aus ...  als kleines Zwischenspiel.
Nahezu unlösbar. Aber vielleicht...
Als Tipp: In der Nähe meines Wohnortes


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Gut, hier ein Bild aus ...  als kleines Zwischenspiel.
> Nahezu unlösbar. Aber vielleicht...
> Als Tipp: In der Nähe meines Wohnortes


Ich wusste gar nicht, das die ehemalige innerdeutsche Grenze durch Eisleben ging.
Ist echt schwierig, ich habe keine Ahnung. Werde auf meiner heutigen Schmoner Hänge-Querfurttour Zeit zum Grübeln haben


----------



## Bergarbeiter (11. Februar 2011)

Gut dann löse ich auf. Ganz ernst gemeint war der Beitrag so wie so nicht!
Auf einer Erkundungstour zum Petersberg habe ich diese Grundstückseinfassung in DEDERSTEDT fotografiert.
Hier jetzt das "richtige" Rätselfoto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo.
Ich vermute im Harz auf dem Weg zum Brocken??


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich vermute im Harz auf dem Weg zum Brocken??


Vermute ich auch, wahrscheinlich 2010 bei der Harzquerung. Die Wegweiser hat er ja schön geschwärzt.


----------



## B..G.M.... (11. Februar 2011)

Udo,
das liest sich gut. In Werben war ich im vergangenen Jahr auch mit dem MTB.
Auf der anderen Seite der Elbe bis nach Havelberg und dann mit der Fähre übersetzen und hinter dem Deich weiter nach Werben. Ruhig ist es da auf alle Fälle.

MfG Thomas


----------



## Bergarbeiter (13. Februar 2011)

Als Hinweis:
_Sachsen-Anhalt
Harz
Harzquerung
Weg zum Brocken
Hand_


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2011)

Könnte vielleicht die Wegespinne am Brockenbett sein.


----------



## iMER.seburg (13. Februar 2011)

So so.
Fast alle deine Tipps wurden ja bereits gestern als Lösung von Udo1 und mir angeboten...???
Bliebe nur noch die Hand   Vielleicht die Wegkreuzung "Eiserne Hand"??


----------



## Bergarbeiter (13. Februar 2011)

Und ich machte mir schon Sorgen, dass sich keiner in "unserem" Harz auskennt.
Die Antwort ist richtig.
Zum Verlinken finde ich nichts, deshalb habe ich die Bildbearbeitung angeworfen:




Der nächste bitte!


----------



## Opernfreunde (13. Februar 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Der nächste bitte!


 
Dann will ich auch mal!


----------



## iMER.seburg (13. Februar 2011)

Freunde der italienischen Oper!
Bitte kurzer Blick auf Seite 1 und die Regeln von Udo1.... und man merkt, es geht hier nicht zwangsläufig um das "wollen"...  
Aber gut, bin ich jetzt eben mal auch ein Freund der Oper und mache eine Ausnahme und sage du bist dran und darfst wollen 
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wo du fotografiert hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> ...Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wo du fotografiert hast...


Ich auch nicht. Ich warte noch ein wenig ab, vielleicht gibt es ja demnächst noch einen kleinen Hinweis.


----------



## Opernfreunde (13. Februar 2011)

Eine Sage berichtet, dass sich einst eine Jungfrau nach einem Unwetter auf dem Heimweg vom Markt befand. Um sich beim  Überqueren von Schlamm und Pfützen nicht zu beschmutzen, beging sie den  Frevel Brote in den Schmutz zu werfen um darüber zu steigen. Sie wurde  dafür an dieser Stelle zu Stein verwandelt.


----------



## iMER.seburg (13. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich möchte lösen: Die "Steinerne Jungfrau" von Halle-Dölau, auch bekannt als der Heidenstein oder der lange Stein?


----------



## Opernfreunde (14. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Okay, ich möchte lösen: Die "Steinerne Jungfrau" von Halle-Dölau, auch bekannt als der Heidenstein oder der lange Stein?



Richtig! "Steinerne Jungfrau"

Und jetzt habe ich auch die "Regel" verstanden.

iMER.seburg du bist dran.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Richtig! "Steinerne Jungfrau"
> 
> Und jetzt habe ich auch die "Regel" verstanden.
> 
> iMER.seburg du bist dran.


@Opernfreunde,
interessanter Stein, kenne ich leider noch nicht. Ich möchte ihn aber kennenlernen. Kannst Du mir bitte mal die Koordinate oder den ungefähren Standort von der "Steinernen Jungfrau" mitteilen, möchte sie besuchen.


----------



## Opernfreunde (14. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Opernfreunde,
> interessanter Stein, kenne ich leider noch nicht. Ich möchte ihn aber kennenlernen. Kannst Du mir bitte mal die Koordinate oder den ungefähren Standort von der "Steinernen Jungfrau" mitteilen, möchte sie besuchen.



Kein Problem - Maps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Kein Problem - Maps.


Danke


----------



## S.A-D (14. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Danke


Hallo Udo 1. Hier ist Salam Al Doyaili. Mein Freund IMer.seburg erzählte mir von Deinen Berichten im Forum. Dachte, ich melde mich mal. Schon für den KBL angemeldet, so als alter Frankenhäuser?"


----------



## iMER.seburg (14. Februar 2011)

Danke Opernfreund, jetzt darf ich also wieder 
Nun also mein neues Rätselbild. Leider schaffe ich es wieder nicht, das Foto aus meinem Album (bis dahin habe ich es schon geschafft) hierher zu übertragen. Ist mir alles zu kompliziert, aber es sollte ja auch so gehen. Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## iMER.seburg (14. Februar 2011)

Noch'n Versuch...Mal sehen, obs jetzt klappt...



AAhhh... Tatsache. Jetzt hab ichs


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Danke Opernfreund, jetzt darf ich also wieder
> Nun also mein neues Rätselbild. Leider schaffe ich es wieder nicht, das Foto aus meinem Album (bis dahin habe ich es schon geschafft) hierher zu übertragen. Ist mir alles zu kompliziert, aber es sollte ja auch so gehen. Viel Spaß beim Raten!


Könnte Freyburg an der Unstrut sein


----------



## Opernfreunde (14. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Könnte Freyburg an der Unstrut sein


 
Das ist das Eckstädter Tor in Freyburg.
*
*


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2011)

S.A-D schrieb:


> Hallo Udo 1. Hier ist Salam Al Doyaili. Mein Freund IMer.seburg erzählte mir von Deinen Berichten im Forum. Dachte, ich melde mich mal. Schon für den KBL angemeldet, so als alter Frankenhäuser?"


Hallo S.A-D,
bin hoch erfreut von  Dir zu hören. Also für den KBL habe ich mich ncht angemeldet, bin wahrscheinlich schon zu betagt für so einen Lauf. Aber eine Tour durch den Kyff, mit Dir als Tourguide, könnte ich mir schon so ab März vorstellen.


----------



## iMER.seburg (15. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe, ihr kennt euch aus  Na klar, das ist Freyburg / U. 
Udo1 war der erste, aber Opernfreunde hat es klarer formuliert. Also sage ich salomonisch: IHR seit dran


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Ich sehe, ihr kennt euch aus  Na klar, das ist Freyburg / U.
> Udo1 war der erste, aber Opernfreunde hat es klarer formuliert. Also sage ich salomonisch: IHR seit dran


Na dann Opernfreunde,
mach mal weiter.


----------



## iMER.seburg (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Udo1.
Ich finde Opernfreund hatte seine Chance. 
Damit es hier weiter geht schlage ich vor: Bitte übernehmen Sie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opernfreunde (16. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann Opernfreunde,
> mach mal weiter.


----------



## Opernfreunde (16. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1.
> Ich finde Opernfreund hatte seine Chance.
> Damit es hier weiter geht schlage ich vor: Bitte übernehmen Sie!


 
Ich war gerade dabei.


----------



## iMER.seburg (16. Februar 2011)

Das Bild gefällt mir! Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist. Ich rate mal: irgendwo in MSH?


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Das Bild gefällt mir! Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist. Ich rate mal: irgendwo in MSH?


Bin der gleichen Ansicht, könnte vielleicht Eisleben sein.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (17. Februar 2011)

Ein wirklich historisches Foto aus ... . Diese ansicht gibts nicht mehr.
Ist leider zu gebaut.


----------



## Opernfreunde (18. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bin der gleichen Ansicht, könnte vielleicht Eisleben sein.



Könnte vieleicht sein...?  Oder ist das Eisleben???


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Könnte vieleicht sein...?  Oder ist das Eisleben???


Es ist Eisleben, die Freistraße.


----------



## Opernfreunde (18. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es ist Eisleben, die Freistraße.


 
Welche Hausnummer? 

War ein Spaß!

Richtig und weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Welche Hausnummer?
> 
> War ein Spaß!
> 
> Richtig und weiter.


Meine Frau hat geholfen.
Bild kommt morgen. jetzt ist bei mir Zapfenstreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2011)

Hier ein neues Rätsel.

Der Platz lädt zum verweilen ein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Februar 2011)

Die Kirche Prester in Magdeburg...


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Die Kirche Prester in Magdeburg...


Genau, es ist die Restaurantkirche. Na dann mach mal weiter. Liegt direkt am Elberadweg, man kann dort sehr gut rasten.


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Februar 2011)

Na dann mach ich 's mal ein bisschen schwerer...

Wo kann ich diese Höhle finden??


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Februar 2011)

Scheint zu schwer zu sein. hier mal ein Tipp.
Tourenfahrer und Marathonschwucken sehen dieses Bild eher seltener. Es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Februar 2011)

Das ist aber etwas gemein, da man die Stelle nicht vom Fahrrad aus sehen kann, sondern nur vom Lift. Aber der "Wanderweg deutscher Könige und Kaiser" führt unmittelbar (ca. 20 m) vorbei, den können auch Torenradler locker fahren, der ist sogar schön. Wenn ihr jetzt mal überlegt, warum ein Radfahrer aufm Lift hockt, dann habt ihrs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (22. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Genau, es ist die Restaurantkirche. Na dann mach mal weiter. Liegt direkt am Elberadweg, man kann dort sehr gut rasten.


stimmt,wenn denn auch offen ist.
"bei schönem wetter geöffnet" ist ja auch ein dehnbarer begriff.


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn Ritter Runkel jetzt auflöst, ist er auch mit nem neuen Bild dran...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe aber auf die Schnelle leider kein würdiges Nachfolgebild gefunden, daher klemme ich mir ja auch die Antwort.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auf die Schnelle leider kein würdiges Nachfolgebild gefunden, daher klemme ich mir ja auch die Antwort.


Ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag, löse einfach auf und lade einfach einen ein der dann ein neues Bild veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Februar 2011)

Was machst Du denn hier, Udo?
Ich denke Du bist in Dölau?
Zu kalt, oder?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Februar 2011)

Die kleine Höhle ist knapp unterhalb (nördlich) der Rosstrappe, genau unter der Seilbahn und ein paar Meter oberhalb des Panoramawegs (?), ist auch als "Wanderweg deutscher Könige und Kaiser" ausgezeichnet. Die Höhle sieht man NICHT vom Weg aus, die muss man also gezielt suchen! 
Wer ein gutes Bild hat und schnell ist, ist der nächste!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn hier, Udo?
> Ich denke Du bist in Dölau?
> Zu kalt, oder?


Hast recht ohmtroll, bei -12°C hatte ich keine richtige Lust verspürt, habe dafür am Nachmiitag eine kleine Runde gedreht. Werde aber Morgen die Tour nachholen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> .... Die Höhle sieht man NICHT vom Weg aus, die muss man also gezielt suchen!
> Wer ein gutes Bild hat und schnell ist, ist der nächste!


War wirklich schwer. 
Nun hier das nächste Bild

Was ist das für ein Gebäude und wer befindet sich meistens hinter dem rechten Fenster 1. Etage?


----------



## Outliner (23. Februar 2011)

das ist die staatskanzlei in magdeburg und hinter dem fenster "wohnt" der landesvater.

so,was einfaches:


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> das ist die staatskanzlei in magdeburg und hinter dem fenster "wohnt" der landesvater.........


Genau so ist es. http://www.sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=4828


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (24. Februar 2011)

Das Cracauer Wehr (Magdeburger Elb-Wasserfall) in Magdeburg?


----------



## Outliner (25. Februar 2011)

ganz genau.
du bist dran!


----------



## Der Meeester (25. Februar 2011)

Aufnahmezeit: November 2010 - und ich bin HOCHGEFAHREN! Nur wo?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Februar 2011)

Auf den Brocken, das flache Dach im Hintergrund müsste zum Brocken-Bahnhof gehören.
Grüße   R.R.


----------



## Der Meeester (25. Februar 2011)

Richtig! Ein neues Bild kann folgen! Grüße aus Magdeburg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Februar 2011)

Eher einfach, daher gibt es nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt.



Wie heißt das Bauwerk und wo steht es ?


----------



## wildbiker (25. Februar 2011)

Seh kein Bild...


----------



## iMER.seburg (26. Februar 2011)

Moin. (Ich vermute...) Es ist das Josephskreuz auf dem Großen Auerberg bei Stolberg!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Februar 2011)

So isses! Ich gebe weiter, viele Grüße  R.R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (26. Februar 2011)

Danke R.R.!
Damit es für den Samstag Abend nicht ganz so schwer wird, hier ein neues Foto.



Wo bin ich???


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Danke R.R.!
> Damit es für den Samstag Abend nicht ganz so schwer wird, hier ein neues Foto.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist der Aussichtsturm auf dem Mittelberg im Ziegelrodaer Forst am Fundort der Himmelsscheibe. Man soll von oben den Brocken sehen können. War aber noch nie oben, habe Höhenangst. Ist aber mein Bikerevier.
siehe auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himmelsscheibe_von_Nebra


----------



## iMER.seburg (26. Februar 2011)

Tatsache. Den Brocken habe ich von da auch noch nicht gesehen, aber der Ausblick lohnt trotzdem. 
Es gibt oben eine hohe Mauer ringsum. Udo1, du schaffst das. 
Stell aber vorher ein neues Bild ein


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Februar 2011)

Entfernung vom Mittelberg zum:

a) Kyffhäuser 32 km
b) Brocken 85 km.

Anscheinend wurde die Nebraer Himmelsscheibe 
(unter anderem) nach dem Brocken (Sonne) ausgerichtet.

viele Grüße....


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Tatsache. Den Brocken habe ich von da auch noch nicht gesehen, aber der Ausblick lohnt trotzdem.
> Es gibt oben eine hohe Mauer ringsum. Udo1, du schaffst das.
> Stell aber vorher ein neues Bild ein


Werde dann mal noch einen Versuch unternehmen auf den Turm hochzu klettern.
Neues Bild kommt heute Abend, gehe jetzt erst einmal ins Schwimmbad mein Enkel möchte die Seepferdchenprüfung ablegen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2011)

So Seepferdchenprüfung erfolgreich bestanden.
Hier nun das neue Bilderrätsel.

Wie heißt dieses Denkmal und wo steht es? Bei der Ortsangabe kommt es nicht genau auf den Meter an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier nun das neue Bilderrätsel.
> 
> Wie heißt dieses Denkmal und wo steht es? Bei der Ortsangabe kommt es nicht genau auf den Meter an.


Kleiner Tipp in ca. 477 m nordwestlich befindet sich ein Sühnekreuz und nördlich eine Kiesgrube.


----------



## Kasebi (1. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp in ca. 477 m nordwestlich befindet sich ein Sühnekreuz und nördlich eine Kiesgrube.



Ich tippe mal auf die Alte Göhle nordöstlich von Freyburg a.d. Unstrut. Und das von Udo1 erwähnte Sühnekreuz ist das Mordkreuz  am Burgholz. Näher bin ich nicht rangekommen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die Alte Göhle nordöstlich von Freyburg a.d. Unstrut. Und das von Udo1 erwähnte Sühnekreuz ist das Mordkreuz  am Burgholz. Näher bin ich nicht rangekommen
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Also Kasebi das Mordkreuz am Burgholz ist nicht gemeint. Es stimmt das Mordkreuz befindet sich sozusagen am westlichen Eingang der Alten Göhle. 
Der Großraum Freyburg ist aber schon mal richtig
Das oben markierte Waldgebiet ist die Neue Göhle und somit schon dichter am gesuchten Denkmal, als das Mordkreuz. Leider ist der Südwestrand der Neuen Göhle ca. 800 m zu weit nördlich vom gesuchten Denkmal.
Du kennst mich ja, es gibt sicher im Thema "Merseburg und Umgebung" einen Hinweis. Bei einer schnellen DSL-Verbindung also kein Problem das gesuchte zu finden.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (1. März 2011)

Wir lesen:
"Preußens Söhne die
 an dieser Stätte für 
ihr Vaterland den 
Heldentod starben
zum
ehrenden Gedenken."

"Neben diesen heldenmütigen
Kriegern blutete hier 
fürs Vaterland mitten
durch die Brust geschossen
*Leutnant Ernst von 
Bodelschwingh
-Velmede, späterer Staats-
minister*
Errichtet 13.Juli 1896"
Das Bodelschwingh-Denkmal bei Freyburg a. d. Saale.​


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Wir lesen:
> "Preußens Söhne die
> an dieser Stätte für
> ihr Vaterland den
> ...


Hallo Bergarbeiter,
vollkommen korrekt
siehe hier: http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=307c0e3a-f18d-4d39-969f-175af723df08
Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Kasebi (1. März 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Wir lesen:
> "Preußens Söhne die
> an dieser Stätte für
> ihr Vaterland den
> ...



Richtig Wie Udo1 schon bestätigte. Ich kenn es übrigens auch. Habe aber den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen. Zu dem noch erwähnten Sühnekreuz und dem von mir erwähnten Mordkreuz findet man unter Freyburg (IV & VI) Hier etwas
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bergarbeiter (1. März 2011)

Puh, gar nicht so einfach passende Bilder zu finden.
In diesem Jahr wird mehr fotografiert. 
Hier gehts weiter:
Diese _Sehens_würdigkeit ist relativ leicht zu _sehen_, machmal  _erstrahlt _sie sogar. Sie ist aber nur mit Mühe zu erreichen und wenn man dort ist, kann man weit _sehen_. Der Tipp hilft nur bedingt weiter. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Opernfreunde (1. März 2011)

Das kenne ich, von da oben bin ich schon mit dem Drachen gestartet.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (2. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Das kenne ich, von da oben bin ich schon mit dem Drachen gestartet.


Da hast'de doch ein Dia von 1983 eingescannt.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Puh, gar nicht so einfach passende Bilder zu finden.
> In diesem Jahr wird mehr fotografiert.
> Hier gehts weiter:
> Diese _Sehens_würdigkeit ist relativ leicht zu _sehen_, machmal  _erstrahlt _sie sogar. Sie ist aber nur mit Mühe zu erreichen und wenn man dort ist, kann man weit _sehen_. Der Tipp hilft nur bedingt weiter. Viel Erfolg


Die Halde stammt sicherlich vom Kupferschieferbergbau, eigentlich ja klar, da Bergarbeiter aus dem mansfeldischen stammt.
Der Blickwinkel lässt schließen, dass sie sehr hoch ist. Das Monument hinter seinem Rad muss neu sein.
ich tippe mal auf die Abraumhalde auf der Hohen Linde in Sangerhausen, oder wie die Sangerhäuser zu sagen pflegen die Schachthalde.
Von der sollte ich 1991 mit einem Bergepanzer Leo 1 einige sehr große Teile, von der ehemaligen Transportanlage die zur Spitze hochführte von ganz oben, runter holen. 
Habe es aber nicht gemacht, war zu steil und zu gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (2. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Das kenne ich, von da oben bin ich schon mit dem Drachen gestartet.





Udo1 schrieb:


> Von der sollte ich 1991 mit einem Bergepanzer Leo 1 einige sehr große  Teile, ... , runter holen.



Schöne/interessante Geschichten habt ihr vom Mansfelder Land zu erzählen.
Und _"Wo bin ich?"_ jetzt? 
Halde wäre zu einfach. Mir käme es auf den "Fahrradständer" an, der seit 1995 auf dem Schuttkegel des Vitzthum-Schachtes steht.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Schöne/interessante Geschichten habt ihr vom Mansfelder Land zu erzählen.
> Und _"Wo bin ich?"_ jetzt?
> Halde wäre zu einfach. Mir käme es auf den "Fahrradständer" an, der seit 1995 auf dem Schuttkegel des Vitzthum-Schachtes steht.


Ups, da habe ich mich aber ganz schön vertan. Hübitz ist ja genau entgegengesetzt.


----------



## Opernfreunde (2. März 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Da hast'de doch ein Dia von 1983 eingescannt.


1983? Du hast wohl in Heimatkunde nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Opernfreunde (2. März 2011)

Das ist das "Lichtauge" auf der Pollebener Halde des Ernst-Thälmann-Schachtes.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (2. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> 1983? Du hast wohl in Heimatkunde nicht aufgepasst.


Weshalb? Ab 1962 wurde dort nicht mehr gefördert.
Ich bin von der "Matte" ausgegangen!

Die Antwort ist richtig. Hier noch einige LINKs dazu:
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=lichtauge
http://www.posselt-gmbh.de/lichtauge.htm


----------



## Opernfreunde (3. März 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Weshalb? Ab 1962 wurde dort nicht mehr gefördert.
> Ich bin von der "Matte" ausgegangen!


Schon der Besitz von Drachen war in der DDR verboten. Man hätte doch in den Westen fliegen können. 
Und sehe ich wirklich schon so alt aus?


----------



## Opernfreunde (3. März 2011)

Wo bin ich?
  Im 13. Jahrhundert als Neubauwohnung geplant. Fragt sich wie die alte Hütte aussah? 

_




_


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?
> Im 13. Jahrhundert als Neubauwohnung geplant. Fragt sich wie die alte Hütte aussah?
> 
> _
> ...


Ich hätte fast auf die Schweinsburg bei Bornstedt getippt, aber da steht ja noch ein Turm.


----------



## Opernfreunde (4. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte fast auf die Schweinsburg bei Bornstedt getippt, aber da steht ja noch ein Turm.





Kühl-lauwarm  der Landkreis stimmt.

Kleiner Tipp: Es ist bis dahin nur ein kleiner Abstecher vom Karstwanderweg, 
der sich nach Aussage der Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker ganz hervorragend zum biken eignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (4. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Es ist bis dahin nur ein kleiner Abstecher vom Karstwanderweg



Aha.
Dann ist es die Burg Neu-Morungen.
Informationen gibt es auch auf einer Seite des Karstwanderweges zu Morungen.
Östlich Morungen müsste so ein "Bergarbeiterpfad" sein.
Ab Kunstteich kenne ich mich dank dem Goldspuren-Peter besser aus...


----------



## Opernfreunde (4. März 2011)

Hey, das ist natürlich richtig!! Gratulation. Und weiter geht es  mit einem Foto von ohmtroll.


----------



## ohmtroll (5. März 2011)

Na da werde ich mal eins von meinen vielen Sachsen-Anhalt-Fotos los 

Aus zwei vermeintlich nicht so leichten hab ich dieses gewählt:






Was ist das und in welchem Ort steht es?


----------



## Opernfreunde (5. März 2011)

Das ist leicht - das Modell der Burg Lauenburg in Stecklenberg/Harz.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. März 2011)

Jo das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht daß das so schnell geht ...


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Jo das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht daß das so schnell geht ...


Da siehste wieder mal wie hervorragend sich die Biker in Sachsen-Anhalt auskennen. Und sie fahren nicht mit gesenkten Kopf hervorstehenden Hörnern und Kette rechts auf Aspfalt wie die RR-Fahrer, sondern besichtigen auch noch die Sehenswürdigkeiten unseres Landes, ist doch Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opernfreunde (6. März 2011)

War heute mit dem Rennrad unterwegs - Schön wars!!


----------



## Opernfreunde (8. März 2011)

Kennt den schönen Blick aufs Land der grauen Pyramiden wirklich niemand?


----------



## MCTryal (8. März 2011)

Die grauen Pyramiden könnten die Kalihalde Teutschental sein. Vieleicht bist du rund um Seeburg unterwegs? Ist schon bisserl schwer


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Die grauen Pyramiden könnten die Kalihalde Teutschental sein. Vieleicht bist du rund um Seeburg unterwegs? Ist schon bisserl schwer


Also Kalihalde Teutschental glaube ich eher nicht. Seine Fahrtrichtung ist so ungefähr Westrichtung am Nachmittag nach dem Sonnenstand zu urteilen. Vielleicht so die Halden zw. Eisleben und Volkstedt.


----------



## kindi (9. März 2011)

Mansfelder Straße von Salzmünde?


----------



## Bergarbeiter (10. März 2011)

bei Zabenstedt?
Die mittlere Halde ist die von oben  ( Thälmann/Vitzthumschacht)


----------



## Opernfreunde (10. März 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> bei Zabenstedt?



Fast noch ein bisschen zur Saale hin und nicht durch Friedeburg.


----------



## iMER.seburg (12. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Fast noch ein bisschen zur Saale hin und nicht durch Friedeburg.



Moin. Wie schön und wo auch immer das Land der grauen Pyramiden ist... leider weiß es anscheinend seit mehr als 3 Tagen niemand. Bitte ein neues Bild Opernfreunde! ;-)


----------



## Opernfreunde (12. März 2011)

O.K. Neuer Versuch.


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. März 2011)

Auflösen solltest du vorher schon noch, interessiert doch, was es war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> O.K. Neuer Versuch.


Der Roland in Questenberg,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Questenberg_(Südharz)
aber wo war der Aufnahmeort des letzten Bildes gewesen, das möchte ich auch wissen?


----------



## Opernfreunde (13. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Der Roland in Questenberg


Questenberg ist richtig.


----------



## Opernfreunde (13. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> aber wo war der Aufnahmeort des letzten Bildes, das möchte ich auch wissen?





Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Bei Zabenstedt?





Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Fast noch ein bisschen zur Saale hin und nicht durch Friedeburg.



Bei Google Maps "Foto" einschalten!


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2011)

Wo steht das nachfolgende Naturdenkmal?

Koordinatenangabe wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo steht das nachfolgende Naturdenkmal?
> 
> Koordinatenangabe wäre auch nicht schlecht.


ist wahrscheinlich doch etwas schwer.
Ein Tipp:
In nicht allzu weiter Entfernung, ca 6 km nordwestliche Richtung, hat schon Thomas Müntzer gepredigt. Dort findet auch das alljährliche Schwarzpulverschießen mit historischen Kanonen und Miniaturkanonen statt.


----------



## andi65 (15. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ist wahrscheinlich doch etwas schwer.
> Ein Tipp:
> In nicht allzu weiter Entfernung, ca 6 km nordwestliche Richtung, hat schon Thomas Müntzer gepredigt. Dort findet auch das alljährliche Schwarzpulverschießen mit historischen Kanonen und Miniaturkanonen statt.


wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sollte das die Zwillingseiche im Ziegelrodaer Forst sein. Aber die Koordinaten, nö die hab ich nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sollte das die Zwillingseiche im Ziegelrodaer Forst sein. Aber die Koordinaten, nö die hab ich nicht.


Hallo Andi,
jawohl es ist die Zwillingseiche im Ziegelrodaer Forst. Steht am Wegesrand vom Wanderweg Lodersleben- Märzenbechertal. 
Na dann mach mal weiter.
Kordinate: OST 32U672197, Nord 5694426


----------



## andi65 (17. März 2011)

Wo halten sich die beiden grad auf?


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> Wo halten sich die beiden grad auf?


Nun Andi, dann werde ich mal lösen, da es bist jetzt noch keiner erraten hat.
Es sind die historischen Kalköfen, ein technisches Denkmal, bei der Ortschaft Zscheiplitz in der Nähe von Freyburg/Unstrut.
http://www.myheimat.de/freyburg-unstrut/natur/der-geopfad-bei-zscheiplitz-d870544.html
siehe auch hier: http://www.umay-design.de/umay-design/Burgen/Burgen/Zscheiplitz/Zscheip3.html
Neues Bild folgt in Kürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2011)

Hier das neue Rätsel!

Was ist das für ein Gebäude und wo steht es?


----------



## Opernfreunde (22. März 2011)

Na viel weiter nördlich geht es ja nun kaum noch, das ist doch der Dom in Havelberg


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2011)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Na viel weiter nördlich geht es ja nun kaum noch, das ist doch der Dom in Havelberg


Genau so ist es.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havelberger_Dom


----------



## Opernfreunde (22. März 2011)

Neulich auf meinem Heimweg von der Arbeit. Ein Denkmal. Aus der anderen Richtung fotografieren ging nicht, dann wäre das Schild mit der Auflösung mit im Bild gewesen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. März 2011)

Das ist der "Aufrechte Stein" am Feldweg zwischen Höhnstedt und Räther (im Hintergrund zu sehen).


----------



## Opernfreunde (23. März 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das ist der "Aufrechte Stein" am Feldweg zwischen Höhnstedt und Räther (im Hintergrund zu sehen).




Der Name stimmt nicht ganz, aber der Ort ist richtig. Hier besagtes Schild:






Und weiter geht es mit Ritter Runkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. März 2011)

Das Objekt ist nicht so gut zu sehen, aber ich habe kein anderes Foto. Als Hilfe: der Berg, auf dem die Kirche steht, ist unterhöhlt. Vermutlich steht die Kirche auf den Fundamenten einer Burg, die dem Ort den Namen (etwas verballhornt) gegeben haben soll. Ist übrigens eine sehr schöne Ecke.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. März 2011)

Keine Idee? Der Ort (durch den bestimmt auch ab und an ein Rennrad  rollt), über dem die Kirche steht, wird von einem Bach mit merkwürdigem  Namen durchflossen. Er befindet sich im Mansfelder Land, knappe 7 km  Luftline vom Rate-Ort von Beitrag #143 vom 06.03. entfernt. Neben der Kirche, die übrigens etwas größer als ihre romanischen Schwestern in SK/ML ist, ist der Boden zu einem Trichter eingebrochen. Nun aber....!


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2011)

Es ist die Kirche auf den Burgberg in _Bisiniburg_, oder auch Bösenburg genannt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bösenburg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. März 2011)

So isses (Name der Kirche: Sankt Michael). Kirche nebst Umgebung sind sehr sehenswert. Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende und gebe ab an Udo1.


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2011)

Her ein neues Rätsel.

Was ist hier für eine Anlage abgebildet worden?


----------



## kindi (27. März 2011)

Das ist die Burg in Walternienburg.
Liegt am Elberadweg.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Das ist die Burg in Walternienburg.
> Liegt am Elberadweg.


Recht hast Du, es ist die Burganlage in Walternienburg.
http://www.mittlere-elbe-flaeming.de/leaderneu/burganlagewalternienburg.html
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kindi (28. März 2011)

Wir bleiben in der Region.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (28. März 2011)

Das ist Schloß Dornburg bei Gommern.
Wer im Portemonnaie kramt und noch ein paar Euros findet kann es jetzt kaufen. 
http://www.schloss-burg-verkauf.de/Verkauf-grosses-Barockschloss-Sachsen-Anhalt.html


----------



## kindi (29. März 2011)

Richtig.

Der Kaufpreis ist verlockend.
Aber die Renovierungs- und Unterhaltskosten unbezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Starbuck (29. März 2011)

Wir bleiben auch gleich bei den schönen Schlössern des Landes.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2011)

Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Wir bleiben auch gleich bei den schönen Schlössern des Landes.


Es müsste das Jagdschloss in Letzlingen sein, nein es ist es.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (29. März 2011)

Tut mir leid Udo. Ist es nicht.
Aber ich gebe zu, man kann es verwechseln.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2011)

Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Udo. Ist es nicht.
> Aber ich gebe zu, man kann es verwechseln.


Der Turm mit den Zinnen, rechts im Bild, hat mich an das Jagdschloss erinnert.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (29. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Der Turm mit den Zinnen, rechts im Bild, hat mich an das Jagdschloss erinnert.



Da hast Du Recht. Sehr ähnlich. Aber nur ähnlich


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (31. März 2011)

Immer noch keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## Gamasche (2. April 2011)

Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Immer noch keiner eine Ahnung?




Doch. Schloss Kropstädt.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (3. April 2011)

Endlich! 

Hab ja gesagt, daß das nächste Mal schwerer wird.
Gamasche, Du darfst.


----------



## Gamasche (3. April 2011)

Na gut. Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Na gut. Wo bin ich?


Ich sehe noch nichts, oder liegt es an meinen Browser.


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Na gut. Wo bin ich?


Jetzt sehe ich was.
ich tippe mal auf Halle, gegenüber der Peißnitzinsel. Ich glaube die Wiese heißt wohl Ziegelwiese, nördlich der Fontäne. Im Hintergrund rechts die Erhöhung, da müsste der Heine Park mit dem Heinrich Heine Felsen sein.


----------



## Gamasche (4. April 2011)

Stimmt. Und weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und weiter.


Mach ich.
Wenn man aus dem Wald rauskommt liegt die Anlage mit den braunen Dachziegeln genau vor einem.




Was ist das für ein Komplex, und wo steht die Anlage? Das Hauptgebäude überragt die anderen Gebäude, markanter Blickfang ist die Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Mach ich.
> Wenn man aus dem Wald rauskommt liegt die Anlage mit den braunen Dachziegeln genau vor einem.
> 
> 
> ...


Hier ein kleiner Hinweis. Das gesuchte liegt am Harzvorlandradweg.
Hier eine Nahaufnahme vom gesuchten Objekt.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (6. April 2011)

Ich kaufe ein "E" und möchte lösen:
K L O S T *E*R R OD*E* 
ein Ortsteil von Blankenheim gelegen zwischen Eisleben und Sangerhausen.
Das Objekt ist ein ehemaliges Kloster und Rittergut.
Fotos auch hier:
photo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein "E" und möchte lösen:
> K L O S T *E*R R OD*E*
> ein Ortsteil von Blankenheim gelegen zwischen Eisleben und Sangerhausen.
> Das Objekt ist ein ehemaliges Kloster und Rittergut.
> ...


Richtig,na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Richtig,na dann mach mal weiter.


Nun Bergarbeiter wir warten schon ungeduldig, wo bleibt denn Dein Bild.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (9. April 2011)

Geht ja schon weiter!




An diesem Bauwerk habe ich meinen ersten Stempel für die Harzer Wandernadel abgeholt.
Ein schicker Trail führt auf der eine Seite vom Hügel hinab und ein paar knifflinge Serpentinen auf der anderen


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2011)

Also Bergarbeiter, ich muss schon sagen eine tolle Leistung von Dir. Mit dem geschulterten Rad an Rapunzels Haar hoch bis in die Turmspitze geklettert, Respekt kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Geht ja schon weiter!...
> ...An diesem Bauwerk habe ich meinen ersten Stempel für die Harzer Wandernadel abgeholt.
> Ein schicker Trail führt auf der eine Seite vom Hügel hinab und ein paar knifflinge Serpentinen auf der anderen


 
Die Moltkewarte bei Lengenfeld (?) - leider nicht so historisch wie sie aussieht... Ähnlich wie die "Roseburg" in Ballenstedt um 1900 erbaut.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (9. April 2011)

Von wegen Rapunzel!
Wir da hoch- umgeguckt-keiner da! Klasse!
Hoch jeklättert- Mist, nur die garstige Schwiegermutter da.

Moltkewarte  ist korrekt.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2011)

Wenn ich die Regeln korrekt interpretiere, bin ich nun am Zug.
Das Bild zeigt zwei Sehenswürdigkeiten bzw. bekannte Punkte - eine natürliche und eine von Menschen gebaute.
Die Nennung einer reicht, würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. April 2011)

Kaiserturm bei Wernigerode, im Hintergrund könnten die Bären-und Leisenklippen zu sehen sein. Auf jeden Fall kann man dort kernig radeln: Beerenstieg und kleine Renne.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kaiserturm bei Wernigerode, im Hintergrund könnten die Bären-und Leisenklippen zu sehen sein. Auf jeden Fall kann man dort kernig radeln: Beerenstieg und kleine Renne.


 
Richtig!
Hinter dem Kaiserturm der "Hohnekamm" als Höhenzug, von links mit dem "Hohnekopf", der Schneise der alten Liftanlage, daneben dann die Klippen. Sehr anspruchsvolle Trails!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. April 2011)

Wohl nicht die allererste Sehenswürdigkeit, aber markant. Wo parkt der Bus (und wann läuft der TÜV ab)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. April 2011)

Keine Ideen? Sollte eigentlich für alle, die zwischen Eisleben und Halle radeln, ein Klax sein: ca. 500 m vom Radfernweg Halle-Harz entfernt. Der Fotostandpunkt liegt übrigens auf einem ehemaligen Anschlussgleis, welches zu einer ehemaligen Zuckerfabrik führte.
Die Zusatzfrage mit dem TÜV erlasse ich Euch.


----------



## Haushai (13. April 2011)

Das ist auf dem Weg zwischen Zappendorf und Langenbogen bzw. an der Straße zwischen Bennstedt und Langenbogen.
Der Bus steht auf dem Gelände einer Gartenanlage, die in einer Senke errichtet wurde. Irgendwann haben die Betreiber der umliegenden Bergwerke die Pumpen zur Entwässerung abgestellt und mit den Stollen ist dann auch die Gartenanlage abgesoffen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. April 2011)

Genau! Die Senke nennt sich auch Salzabogen, vermutlich ist die Salza dort früher in einem großen Bogen (bzw. Mäander) dort entlanggeflossen. Den Umweg macht sie aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Haushai (13. April 2011)

...und die Straße zwischen Langenbogen und Bennstedt ist die alte B80. Zum Glück gibts die neue
Ich weiß, dass ich jetzt eigentlich dran bin, hab aber kein Bild zur Hand. Also: der nächste bitte


----------



## iMER.seburg (13. April 2011)

Gut! Da sich scheinbar niemand traut, ergreife ich mal die Chance: 


Wo War ich?

Ich grüße alle, die am WE in Bad Frankenhausen am Start waren!


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Gut! Da sich scheinbar niemand traut, ergreife ich mal die Chance:
> Wo War ich?
> 
> Ich grüße alle, die am WE in Bad Frankenhausen am Start waren!


 
Du warst nicht etwa im Kloster Michaelstein bei Blankenburg/Harz?


----------



## iMER.seburg (13. April 2011)

Du hast recht. War ja ein Heimspiel für dich ;-) und nun bist du wieder dran.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Du hast recht. War ja ein Heimspiel für dich ;-) und nun bist du wieder dran.


 
Ja, ich bin da sehr oft - wen es interessiert, mal hier schauen:
Unter Reihern - entstanden in der Nähe des Klosters.

Dann geht es weiter: sehr schön und nicht ganz so bekannt:




Bin gespannt!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2011)

Burgruine Arnstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Burgruine Arnstein.


 
Korrekt. Da half auch das Weglassen der oberen Teile nichts...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2011)

Die Panoramaaufnahme hat's eher etwas schwierig gemacht, so unbekannt ist die Ruine Arnstein (glaube ich jedenfalls) nicht. Aber schönes Bild! Da ich lieber fahre als zu knipsen, habe ich nur noch Verlegenheitsilder. Egal, wo hüpft dieser Bube durch die Gegend?


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Panoramaaufnahme hat's eher etwas schwierig gemacht, so unbekannt ist die Ruine Arnstein (glaube ich jedenfalls) nicht. Aber schönes Bild! Da ich lieber fahre als zu knipsen, habe ich nur noch Verlegenheitsilder. Egal, wo hüpft dieser Bube durch die Gegend?


Ich tippe mal irgendwo in Halle in der Nähe zur Saale


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2011)

Der erste Teil (Halle) stimmt. An der Saale ist es nicht, Porphyrfelsen gibt es auch an anderen Stellen. Genau, da fehlt nicht mehr viel und Du hast es raus.


----------



## MCTryal (15. April 2011)

Ich Tippe auf den Galgenberg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2011)

Stimmt! Falls Du ein Hallenser bist: welcher, der große oder der kleine Galgenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCTryal (15. April 2011)

Bin Wochenendhallenser ist gefühlten 1 km weg von mir, war aber um ehrlich zu sein noch nie da... Ich rate also, sage der kleine und bitte um Nachsicht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2011)

Du brauchst nicht um Nachsicht bitten: es stimmt. Falls Du hier mal 'ne Tour fährst, kannst Du ja den gr. Galgenberg mitnehmen, das sind immer nochmal ein paar Höhenmeter extra und ein paar Meter Single-Trail. Auf Fußgänger aufpassen!
Und somit bist Du dran.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Ich Tippe auf den Galgenberg


Nun "MCTryal" die Rategemeinde wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf Dein neues Rätsel.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun "MCTryal" die Rategemeinde wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf Dein neues Rätsel.


 
Yepp...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. April 2011)

Vielleicht noch 'ne Regel: innerhalb von 24 Stunden muss das nächste Bild eingestellt sein. Ab dann (wäre hier der 16.04., ab 12.45 Uhr) kann man sich einfach schnell rein- drängeln. Schön wäre es, wenn Leute ohne Bild oder ständigen Rechnerzugang einfach Bescheid sagen würden.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2011)

Heute um 12:22 Uhr kann der schnellste ein neues Rätsel einstellen, dann ist die Frist für MCTryal abgelaufen.


----------



## MCTryal (18. April 2011)

Puhhh, gerade noch so, Sorry für das Warten lassen...

Also hier


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Puhhh, gerade noch so, Sorry für das Warten lassen...
> 
> Also hier


Rechts der Turm könnte fast der 1000 jährige Bergfried von Hohenthurm sein.


----------



## MCTryal (19. April 2011)

sehr schön.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Hohenthurm

Somit bist du der nächste Rätselposter


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> sehr schön.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Hohenthurm
> 
> Somit bist du der nächste Rätselposter


War aber noch nicht da. Da aber gestern in der MZ ein Artikel vom dortigen Heimatverein erschien, kam mir auf dem Foto der Turm irgendwie bekannt vor.
Werde aber in den nächsten Tagen mal eine kleine lockere Tour dorthin machen. Danke für dern Tipp.
Foto kommt heute Nachmittag, muss jetzt auf Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2011)

Was ist das für ein Bauwerk, und wo steht es?





Viel Spaß beim Raten und googlen.


----------



## MCTryal (20. April 2011)

Ich möchte lösen: 

 Pagode im Schlosspark
 in Oraninenbaum

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oranienbaum

Außerdem geb ich mir eine Eins für gute Recherche, werd ich mir mal Angucken


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte lÃ¶sen:
> 
> â¢ Pagode im Schlosspark
> â¢ in Oraninenbaum
> ...


Das ging ja super schnell, dann mach mal weiter.
Ach ja die Anlage in Orannienbaum ist wirklich sehenswert.


----------



## MCTryal (20. April 2011)

Na dann, ma was einfaches


----------



## Kasebi (20. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Na dann, ma was einfaches



Toll!!Das kann überall und nirgendwo sein
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Toll!!Das kann überall und nirgendwo sein
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ich tippe mal irgendwo in der Dölauer Heide oder Franzigmark. Ansonsten tolle Location. Da traue ich mich auch noch gerade so runter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. April 2011)

Auf Grund des markanten Doppelgipfels würde ich auf Elbrus (5642 m) tippen. Aber ist der in Sachsen-Anhalt?
Ansonsten könnte dieser Huckel (ist's ein Grabhügel?) in der Dölauer Heide auf dem Höhenzug nördlich der Bischofswiese sein. Auf diesem sind auch zwei offene Steinkistengräber.


----------



## MCTryal (21. April 2011)

Also Grabhügel stimmt schonmal, Dölauer Heide aber nicht, is genau die Falsche Richtung.


----------



## Mini-Martin (21. April 2011)

Spitzberg zwischen Landsberg und Hohenturm

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCTryal (21. April 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Spitzberg zwischen Landsberg und Hohenturm
> 
> Martin



 Richtig

http://www.stadt-landsberg.de/?cid=118025000029

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spitzberg_(Landsberg)

http://www.rserv.de/gg/index.php?p=0&o=403&c=b&l=h

Du bist drann


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> http://www.stadt-landsberg.de/?cid=118025000029
> 
> ...


Nun da ja Ostern war und "Mini-Martin" sicherlich im Osterurlaub war, verlängern wir mal die Zeit für ein neues Bild bis heute 20:00 Uhr.
Danach ist der schnellste dran


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun da ja Ostern war und "Mini-Martin" sicherlich im Osterurlaub war, verlängern wir mal die Zeit für ein neues Bild bis heute 20:00 Uhr.
> Danach ist der schnellste dran


Es ist 20:00 Uhr




Hier das neue Rätsel. Was ist das für eine Säule und wo steht sie?


----------



## MCTryal (28. April 2011)

Ich möchte lösen:

Bundesradfahrerdenkmal in Bad Schmiedeberg 

http://www.duebener-heide.de/touris/denkmal/denkmal6.htm


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2011)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Ich möchte lösen:
> 
> Bundesradfahrerdenkmal in Bad Schmiedeberg
> 
> http://www.duebener-heide.de/touris/denkmal/denkmal6.htm


Richtig, Du darfst dann weiter machen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
die drei Tage sind um, da *MCTryal* wohl kein neues Bild für das Bilderrätsel hat ist der schnellste, der ein Bild einstellt, der nächste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2011)

Wo seht das und woran erinnert es?


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wo seht das und woran erinnert es?


Wie es aussieht ist ja nun umschwer zu erkennen. Aber wo das steht und woran es erinnert kann ich ohne einen kleinen Tipp noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2011)

Befindet sich in MSH und wenige Meter entfernt steht ein altes Steinkreutz. In Verbindung mit dem dargestellten Geschehen sollte das für einen findigen "Googler" reichen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Befindet sich in MSH und wenige Meter entfernt steht ein altes Steinkreutz. In Verbindung mit dem dargestellten Geschehen sollte das für einen findigen "Googler" reichen.


AHA! Danke für den Tipp
*Schlacht am Welfesholz*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_am_Welfesholz
Die Schlacht selbst fand am 11. Februar 1115 bei Welfesholz, einer Siedlung bei Hettstedt in der Gegend von Mansfeld statt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2011)

Richtig! Auf Udo1 ist Verlass. Die Figurengruppe in Welfesholz (bei Gerbstedt) zeigt, wie der kaisertreue Sachse Hoyer I. von Mansfeld während eines wagemutigen Sturmangriffs von Wiprecht von Groitzsch dem Jüngeren im Zweikampf niedergestreckt wurde.
Und weiter gehts.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Richtig! Auf Udo1 ist Verlass. Die Figurengruppe in Welfesholz (bei Gerbstedt) zeigt, wie der kaisertreue Sachse Hoyer I. von Mansfeld während eines wagemutigen Sturmangriffs von Wiprecht von Groitzsch dem Jüngeren im Zweikampf niedergestreckt wurde.
> Und weiter gehts.



Na toll! Da guckt man einmal nicht regelmäßig in diesen Beitrag und schon gibt´s ein Rätsel, dass auch ich hätte lösen können. Da fahre ich regelmäßig dran vorbei ... 

Was lehrt uns das? Öfter gucken!


----------



## Kasebi (3. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Na toll! Da guckt man einmal nicht regelmäßig in diesen Beitrag und schon gibt´s ein Rätsel, dass auch ich hätte lösen können. Da fahre ich regelmäßig dran vorbei ...
> 
> Was lehrt uns das? Öfter gucken!



Wenn du denkst das geht dir alleine so, dann irrst du dich. Auch beim Thüringer Bilderrärsel hätt ich schon öfters so reagiert (am liebsten)
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2011)

Hier das neue Rätsel.
Ach ja, der Biker hinter den Wanderern bis ich.
Welcher Anstieg ist das, wo befindet er sich, oder was liegt in Schieberichtung links.




Wie gesagt ich bin der hintere und die Zunge hing fast unter dem Vorderreifen.


----------



## Mini-Martin (3. Mai 2011)

hmm. Aufstieg zum Wurmberg? (Ulmer Weg ist das glaube ich)

Martin


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> hmm. Aufstieg zum Wurmberg? (Ulmer Weg ist das glaube ich)
> 
> Martin


Ja es ist der Postenweg (Plattenweg) der östlich vom Wurmberg hochführt. War nicht nur für mich bei der Brockenquerung ein Scharfrichter.
Na dann mach mal weiter.
Und in Schieberichtung sieht man dann das.





Die Wurmbergschanze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2011)

Das könnte der Kolonnenweg sein, der aus nördlicher Richtung (von Ilsenburg her) auf den Brocken führt. Aber links....ohne Karte seh ich alt aus. Ich glaube, da war mal 'ne Hütte. Oder doch nicht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte nicht so eine Idee geschrieben, wenn ich Eure Kommentare gesehen hätte, irgendwie hat mein Rechner wohl nicht aktualisiert......


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht so eine Idee geschrieben, wenn ich Eure Kommentare gesehen hätte, irgendwie hat mein Rechner wohl nicht aktualisiert......


Geht mir manchmal auch so, bei meiner langsamen UMTS-Geschwindigkeit. Ich muss dann vorher immer den Aktualisieren Knopf drücken.


----------



## Mini-Martin (3. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja es ist der Postenweg (Plattenweg) der östlich vom Wurmberg hochführt. War nicht nur für mich bei der Brockenquerung ein Scharfrichter.
> Na dann mach mal weiter.
> Und in Schieberichtung sieht man dann das.



Zum Wandern hättet ihr aber kein Rad benötigt. Die "Rampe" rechts vom Auslauf der Schanze zum Gipfel find ich "besser".




Martin


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja es ist der Postenweg (Plattenweg) der östlich vom Wurmberg hochführt. War nicht nur für mich bei der Brockenquerung ein Scharfrichter...


 
Ist der im Profil härter als der Kolonnenweg zum Brocken oder leichter?


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist der im Profil härter als der Kolonnenweg zum Brocken oder leichter?


Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, denn nach dem wir den Anstieg geschafft hatten ging es rasant talwärts nach Schierke, um die Brockenstraße bis zum Brockenbett hoch zu fahren.


----------



## Mini-Martin (4. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist der im Profil härter als der Kolonnenweg zum Brocken oder leichter?



Nimmt sich eigentlich nichts, sind aber nicht so viele Hm. Zum Wurmberg ist es halt nur antrengender aufgrund der Löcher in den Platten. Gerade an Feiertagen oder Wochenenden ist die Fahrt zum Wurmberg jedoch viel angenehmer da ein Großteil der Besucher den Lift nimmt und die Wege entsprechend frei sind.

Keine ne Idee zu meinem Bild? Ist ne Talsperre.

Martin


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Keine ne Idee zu meinem Bild? Ist ne Talsperre.
> 
> Martin


Habe ich schon geschnallt. Weiß nur noch nicht wo.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Mai 2011)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Ist ne Talsperre.


Ach nee?! 
Ist das die Eckerstaumauer? Und du stehst irgendwo auf dem Pionierweg?
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.83535&lon=10.58862&zoom=15&layers=M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (4. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ach nee?!
> Ist das die Eckerstaumauer? Und du stehst irgendwo auf dem Pionierweg?
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.83535&lon=10.58862&zoom=15&layers=M



Gehört die nicht zur Hälfte nach Niedersachsen? Da ging die innerdeutsche Grenze direkt durch die Staumauer. Und wenn das richtig ist, wie wird das jetzt gewertet? Nur zur Hälfte richtig ,also auch nur, als nächstes, ein halbes Bild?    
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Gehört die nicht zur Hälfte nach Niedersachsen? Da ging die innerdeutsche Grenze direkt durch die Staumauer...


 
Die war sogar 2/3 Bundesrepublik - deshalb war ich auch sehr verwirrt und dachte, es gibt noch eine andere ähnliche Mauer oder es ist ein alte, gespiegelte Aufnahme der Zillierbach-Staumauer...
Aber da auf dem Bild definitiv auch SA zu sehen ist, würde ich sagen okay und gelöst!


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Gehört die nicht zur Hälfte nach Niedersachsen? Da ging die innerdeutsche Grenze direkt durch die Staumauer.


Stimmt. Und es steht sogar ein Grenzpfosten mitten auf der Mauer. 




Das ist aber jetzt nicht das neue Rätsel, das kommt gleich.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Mai 2011)

Wo stehe ich?
Was sehe ich? Ich meine nicht die Dame mit der Kamera!
Was ist hinter mir?





Eine Antwort reicht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Mai 2011)

Hinter Dir ist das Selketal mit der Burg Falkenstein zu sehen. Dein Standort müsste somit die "Selkesicht" sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hinter Dir ist das Selketal mit der Burg Falkenstein zu sehen. Dein Standort müsste somit die "Selkesicht" sein.


Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Mai 2011)

Wo steht dieser Stein und welche Legende verbindet sich mit ihm?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Mai 2011)

Das geht mir zu langsam, die Thüringer lösen ihre Rätsel ruck-zuck, die schaffen viel mehr. Daher 'ne Hilfe: die Legende zum Stein hat was mit meinem letzten Rätsel zu tun!


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Naja - es ist der Hoyerstein.
Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht lösen, weil ich ihn nicht kenne und Freund Google half...
Hier die Infos dazu - steht bei Welfesholz im Mansberger Land.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das geht mir zu langsam, die Thüringer lösen ihre Rätsel ruck-zuck, die schaffen viel mehr. Daher 'ne Hilfe: die Legende zum Stein hat was mit meinem letzten Rätsel zu tun!


Also es sollen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein die hier rätseln, aus diesem Grunde wollte ich anderen auch eine Chance geben.
Aber es ist der Hoyerstein auf der Mansfelder Hochfläche bei Welfesholz.
Der Legende nach soll Zitat" 
_Graf Hoyer hat vor der Schlacht am Welfesholz siegesbewusst seine Faust in den Stein gesteckt und  folgenden Ausspruch gemacht:

Ich, Hoyer, ungeboren,
Habe noch keine Schlacht verloren.
So wahr ich greif in diesen Stein,
Auch diese Schlacht muss meine sein.

_Und wie das nun mal so mit der Aktualisierung bei sehr langsamer Internetverbindung ist, Hasifisch war doch schneller und das ist gut so_.
_


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Da ich mir ob der Richtigkeit meiner Lösung recht sicher bin  mache ich einfach mal weiter...
Wo ist das? Wie heißt die geologische Formation, wie heißt der Ort, von dem aus man diesen Punkt erreicht?
Für Vergrößerung anklicken und im Album große Version auswähen!


----------



## Deleted 58074 (6. Mai 2011)

Das sollte das Hamburger Wappen bei Timmenrode sein.
Rechts der Helsunger Krug.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> Das sollte das Hamburger Wappen bei Timmenrode sein.
> Rechts der Helsunger Krug.


 
Soweit alle korrekt!
Nur noch: wie heißt die geologische Formation, deren Teil das Hamburger Wappen ist?
Frage ist aber gelöst...


----------



## Deleted 58074 (6. Mai 2011)

...die Teufelsmauer

(ich habe leider keine Bilder für diesen Thread - der Nächste darf weiter machen)


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> ...die Teufelsmauer
> 
> (ich habe leider keine Bilder für diesen Thread - der Nächste darf weiter machen)


 
Auch richtig.
Dann mach ich gleich weiter und bin äußerst gespannt, wie es mit der Lösung aussieht.





In der Nähe welches Dorfes oder auch welcher Stadt sitzt die Goldammer? Vielleicht weiß ja auch wer, was für ein Feld das ist.
Die Goldammer findet ihr übrigens unten rechts.
Wasserzeichen muss leider sein, da wir das Bild auch kommerziell nutzen.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (6. Mai 2011)

Schwaneberg ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> Schwaneberg ???


 
Wow - von wegen nicht schnell genug...
Warst du schon mal dort?


----------



## Deleted 58074 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Hasifisch,
ich nein - bin nicht so der Garten- und Blumenfan, 
im Gegensatz zu meiner Mutter!

Das nächste Bild bitte...


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> Das nächste Bild bitte...



Magst du nicht?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Magst du nicht?...


 
Hat er hier schon beantwortet...



Minzi schrieb:


> ...die Teufelsmauer
> 
> (ich habe leider keine Bilder für diesen Thread - der Nächste darf weiter machen)


 
Also weiter...


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hat er hier schon beantwortet...
> 
> 
> 
> Also weiter...


Habe keine Ahnung. Aber so eine Skulptur könnte sicherlich auf einer Landesgartenschau stehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung. Aber so eine Skulptur könnte sicherlich auf einer Landesgartenschau stehen.


 
Heiße Spur...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Heiße Spur...


Leider war ich nicht auf der Landesgartenschau in Aschersleben gewesen. Aber dort wurde eine Hölzerne Blume aufgestellt, die Deiner sehr ähnelt.
http://www.terpe-foto.de/exle/gif2010/laga_asl/a/10.jpg


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2011)

Gelöst!
Du bistdran.



Udo1 schrieb:


> Leider war ich nicht auf der Landesgartenschau in Aschersleben gewesen. Aber dort wurde eine Hölzerne Blume aufgestellt, die Deiner sehr ähnelt.
> http://www.terpe-foto.de/exle/gif2010/laga_asl/a/10.jpg


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2011)

Und hier das neue Rätsel!





Welches Gebäude steht auf diesen Hügel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (9. Mai 2011)

Sieht fast so aus wie die Kemenade in Breitenbach. Aber das kann man durch das Licht- und Schattenspiel schwer erkennen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Sieht fast so aus wie die Kemenade in Breitenbach. Aber das kann man durch das Licht- und Schattenspiel schwer erkennen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Also Kasebi die Burgruine der Burg Breitenbach im Ortsteil Breitenbach bei Wetterzeube ist es nicht. Wobei Burgruine schon mal stimmt, aber sie liegt nicht im Burgenlandlandkreis, sondern weiter nördlich.


----------



## kindi (10. Mai 2011)

Grillenburg ?


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Grillenburg ?


Die Grillenburg ist es nicht, zu weit nordwestlich
und von der Westseite der Grillenburg hat man nicht diesen Blick ins Land


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2011)

Hier noch ein Tipp.
Die Burg wurde im Jahre 880 als "BRUNISTEDIBURG" erwähnt.
Jetzt sollte es doch eigentlich zu lösen sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Mai 2011)

Ruine der Burg Bornstedt. Gar nicht so weit weg und die Bilder sehen auch gut aus. Aber dort war ich leider noch nie. Und dann könnte das im Hintergrund doch eine Halde sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ruine der Burg Bornstedt. Gar nicht so weit weg und die Bilder sehen auch gut aus. Aber dort war ich leider noch nie. Und dann könnte das im Hintergrund doch eine Halde sein, oder?


Na dann "Ritter Runkel" mach mal weiter. Ja im Hintergrund ist die Halde von Nienstedt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Mai 2011)

Nach diesem schweren Rätsel von Udo1 mal was leichtes zum erholen (ich hab auch nichts anderes).

Tut mir leid, das Laden des Bildes klappt nicht, der Nächste darfs versuchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2011)

So, nun hats doch funktioniert: wie lautet der Name der Burg?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> So, nun hats doch funktioniert: wie lautet der Name der Burg?


Ich halte mich mal dezent zurück.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Mai 2011)

Wendelstein.
Oberhalb der Unstrut zwischen Roßleben und Memleben.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2011)

Na klar, dann mach mal gleich weiter.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Mai 2011)

_Blick auf einen Ort mit verborgener Sehenswürdigkeit. _


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn das imHintergrund die Karsthochebene südlich Elbingerode ist, müsste der Ort Rübeland (mit Bahnhof im Bogen) mit Baumanns- und Hermannshöhle sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist Rübeland, unten der Eingang zur Baumannshöhle. Fotografiert vom Pavillon, würde ich sagen.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Mai 2011)

Na wusste ich doch daß das schnell geht. 
Bitte weitermachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2011)

Auf gehts, Hasifisch!


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Auf gehts, Hasifisch!


 
Du willst wohl nicht? 





Wo scheint denn hier die Wintersonne?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, gib uns ein Zeichen.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2011)

Hier um 180° gedreht und zurück geblickt vom ersten Bild:


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hier um 180° gedreht und zurück geblickt vom ersten Bild:


Die Anlage muss wohl in der Nähe von Wernigerode stehen.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (14. Mai 2011)

Ekkehard Haus - Google - Huysburg ?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Anlage muss wohl in der Nähe von Wernigerode stehen.


 
"Nähe" ist relativ... 



Minzi schrieb:


> Ekkehard Haus - Google - Huysburg ?


 
Google hat Recht und möge bitte das nächste Bild einstellen...
Ja, es ist die Huysburg auf dem "Huy" (gesprochen "Hü"), einem Höhenzug in der Näher von Halberstadt und sehr sehenswert!

Minzi ist dran!


----------



## Deleted 58074 (14. Mai 2011)

Minzi ist dran! 
(der leider keine Bilder aus SA hat  , 
ich wohne in NRW, bis zur Wende in Quedlinburg)


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> "Nähe" ist relativ...
> Google hat Recht und möge bitte das nächste Bild einstellen...
> Ja, es ist die Huysburg auf dem "Huy" (gesprochen "Hü"), einem Höhenzug in der Näher von Halberstadt und sehr sehenswert!
> Minzi ist dran!


Muss ich doch demnächst mal aufsuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Muss ich doch demnächst mal aufsuchen.


 
Lohnt sich! Schönen Blick auf das nördliche Harzvorland und den Harz.
Machst du bitte weiter? Ich bin den Rest des Tages unterwegs!


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Lohnt sich! Schönen Blick auf das nördliche Harzvorland und den Harz.
> Machst du bitte weiter? Ich bin den Rest des Tages unterwegs!


O.K. Hasifisch ,





Was ist das für ein Gebäude, und wo steht es?


----------



## Kasebi (14. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> O.K. Hasifisch ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das ist das Lützener Schloß. In eben Lützen.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist das Lützener Schloß. In eben Lützen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Na dann machmal weiter Kasebi.
*Quelle Wikipedia: *
_"Das Lützener Schloss wurde Ende des 13. Jahrhunderts von den Merseburger Bischöfen  erbaut. Seit 1928 beherbergt es das Stadt- und Regionalgeschichtliche  Museum. In diesem wird an die beiden weltpolitisch bedeutenden  Schlachten bei Lützen erinnert. Dies ist einmal die Schlacht bei Lützen von 1632, in der der legendäre Schwedenkönig Gustav II. Adolf sein Leben ließ. Ein Großdiorama mit 3.600 Zinnfiguren zeigt die Schlacht. Das andere ist die Schlacht bei Großgörschen  von 1813, welche in einem noch größeren Diorama (5.500 Zinnfiguren)  dargestellt. Eine weitere Ausstellung des Museums ist dem Dichter und  Schriftsteller Johann Gottfried Seume gewidmet. Das Gebäude beherbergt auch das historische Stadtarchiv."_


----------



## Kasebi (15. Mai 2011)

Das linke Gebäude mit dem Turm. Was ist das? Wo steht es? Locals halten sich erst mal zurück. Bütte, Bütte





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das linke Gebäude mit dem Turm. Was ist das? Wo steht es? Locals halten sich erst mal zurück. Bütte, Bütte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich halte mich bedeckt, es war wohl Herbst, als die Aufnahme entstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (15. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... es war wohl Herbst, als die Aufnahme entstand.


Nein zeitiges Frühjahr 2010


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Nein zeitiges Frühjahr 2010


Kann es sein, dass in der Nähe ein sehr großer deutscher Fluß entlang fließt.


----------



## Kasebi (16. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass in der Nähe ein sehr großer deutscher Fluß entlang fließt.



Nein der nächste, nicht schiffbare Fluß, liegt Luftlinie ca 5Km im Süden. Hier mal ein weiterer Tipp: Das Gebäude hat etwas mit einem ganz bekannten Weihnachtslied zu tun. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (17. Mai 2011)

Will denn keiner? Dann mach ichs mal leichter. Das Weihnachtslied heißt: "Süßer die Glocken nie klingen"

Und hier noch das ganze Foto. Jetzt müßte man erkennen wo das ist





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Mai 2011)

Schloss Droyßig. Erschreckend, was man alles nicht weiß.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schloss Droyßig. Erschreckend, was man alles nicht weiß. Dabei bin ich als Lehrling immer mit dem Zug durch Droyßig gefahren.



Die Antwort ist trotzdem nicht richtig.  Das Schloß stimmt. Ich möchte aber wissen was das dahinter ist. Denn das hat mit dem Schloß nichts zu tun.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn man da noch nie war...also raten: ehemalige Reichsburg?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schloss Droyßig. Erschreckend, was man alles nicht weiß. Dabei bin ich als Lehrling immer mit dem Zug durch Droyßig gefahren.


 
Dachte ich mir auch gerade. Musste Google bemühen...
Ich vermute, es geht hier um die "Droyßiger Anstalten", heute CJD Christophorusschule Droyßig.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch gerade. Musste Google bemühen...
> Ich vermute, es geht hier um die "Droyßiger Anstalten", heute CJD Christophorusschule Droyßig.



Der Kandidat holt hundert Punkte und darf weitermachen. 

Und hier noch was zum lesen damit ihr wißt was das Weihnachtslied mit Droyßig zu tun hat


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Der Kandidat holt hundert Punkte und darf weitermachen. ...


 
Auf Grund der Hilfe durch Herrn Google nehme ich mir nur 10 davon...

Mal was ganz Schwieriges:





Neee, Scherz... 

Auf welchen Ort sehe ich hier herunter und von wo aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Mai 2011)

Du schaust vom Schloß Stolberg auf den Ort Stolberg.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Du schaust vom Schloß Stolberg auf den Ort Stolberg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Mai 2011)

Der Schnellste darf weitermachen.Ich habe leider kein Bild.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Na ich sitze gerade am Rechner...





Mir reicht:
- Name des Bauwerkes oder
- Stadt in der Nähe oder
- Name des Waldes


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Na ich sitze gerade am Rechner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich behaupte mal ganz spontan das dass Gebäude ein [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bismarckturm ist. Hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bismarckturm in Osterwieck.
[/FONT]


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz spontan das dass Gebäude ein [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bismarckturm ist.[/FONT]


 
Soweit so gut...
Aber welcher? Bekommt man mit Google ganz leicht raus...


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Soweit so gut...
> Aber welcher? Bekommt man mit Google ganz leicht raus...


Habe meinen Beitrag schon korrigiert, es ist der Turm in Osterwieck, der einzige in Sachsen-Anhalt der diese Form hat.
http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/ebene3/laender/sachsena.html hier sind alle aus Sachsen-Anhalt aufgelistet


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Habe meinen Beitrag schon korrigiert, es ist der Turm in Osterwieck, der einzige in Sachsen-Anhalt der diese Form hat.
> http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/ebene3/laender/sachsena.html hier sind alle aus Sachsen-Anhalt aufgelistet


 
Genau!
Kleine Korrektur: der Turm steht recht weit außerhalb von Osterwieck am "Großen Fallstein".


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
na wo stehen diese beiden auf dem Bild?







Der Platz oder die Straße ist eher unwichtig, aber die Stadt würde mich schon interessieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Udo1, ich seh nix. Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1, ich seh nix. Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht der Einzige.


Danke, habe geprüft und verändert.


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Mai 2011)

Du bist sicher, dass das ne Stadt ist?


----------



## B..G.M.... (19. Mai 2011)

...arneburg


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2011)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> ...arneburg


Na dann mach mal weiter. 
Damit es kein Plagiat ist, hier die Quelle: Wikipedia FischerbrunnenFischerbrunnen in Arneburg. *Zitat: "An die einst sehr bedeutende Fischerei der Stadt erinnert der Fischerbrunnen."*

Arneburg liegt direkt am Elberadweg, vom linken Hochufer hat man einen schönen Blick in die Elbeauen.


----------



## B..G.M.... (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hier seht ihr eine Wohnung in bester Lage.  





Das sieht der kleine, pelzige Bewohner wenn er aus dem Astloch blickt! 






Wo könnte das sein?

MfG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2011)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier seht ihr eine Wohnung in bester Lage.
> 
> ...


Ich tippe mal auf Wörlitzer Park.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Mai 2011)

Park Mosigkau. Gehört aber zum "Gartenreich Dessau-Wörlitz".


----------



## B..G.M.... (22. Mai 2011)

Udo und Runkel,

stimmt genau und ich glaube es war keine angemessene Herausforderung für euch.

Werde bei Gelegenheit mal eine Kohle nachlegen.

Bis bald!

Thomas


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2011)

Mal was für zwischendurch.....über welchen See schaue ich auf was (das Große)?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mal tippen, dass das die Buna-Werke sind... aber was ist das für'n See??? Ist das evtl. der Wallendorfer See?


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ich würde mal tippen, dass das die Buna-Werke sind... aber was ist das für'n See??? Ist das evtl. der Wallendorfer See?


Ich würde sagen Du hast recht, es ist der Wallendorfer See. Der große Schornstein und die Kühltürme gehören zum EON- Kraftwerk.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2011)

Stimmt genau, bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ich würde mal tippen, dass das die Buna-Werke sind... aber was ist das für'n See??? Ist das evtl. der Wallendorfer See?


Na dann mach mal weiter. Ritter Runkel hat bestätigt.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Mai 2011)

Jaaaa.... jetzt hab' ich endlich auch mal auflösen dürfen 

So... hier mein Rätsel-Bild







Ich gebe zu, dass es diesmal verdammt schwer ist, aber ich habe mal etwas gewählt, was Udo evtl. nicht gleich auf Anhieb weiß... wobei... der ist ja schon wirklich überall gewesen... 

Kleiner Tip: Der Turm steht in einem kleinen Dorf im Osten Sachsen-Anhalts an einem eher weniger bekannten Radweg...

Also... auf die Plätze... fertig... los!!!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Jaaaa.... jetzt hab' ich endlich auch mal auflösen dürfen
> 
> So... hier mein Rätsel-Bild
> 
> ...


Hast Du das Bild noch ein wenig größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Mai 2011)

Sorry... nur aus einer anderen Perspektive:





Hier noch ein paar andere Bilder vom Burgkomplex:


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe mal. Also der Turm hat Ähnlichkeit mit der Ruine der Loburg in Loburg im Jerichower Land.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid... leider falsch. Der gesuchte Ort liegt noch ein wenig östlicher...


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Tut mir leid... leider falsch. Der gesuchte Ort liegt noch ein wenig östlicher...


Schwierig, schwierig


----------



## ZappBrannigan (24. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Schwierig, schwierig



Wie gesagt... ich gebe zu, dass es sehr schwierig ist und wahrscheinlich hat es auch noch niemanden dorthin verschlagen!?

Hier noch ein Tipp: Der Radwanderweg, an welchem der Ort liegt, verbindet den Drömling mit der Elbe...


----------



## Glitscher (24. Mai 2011)

nur ma zum verständnis: der drömling liegt westlich von loburg (das loburg beim fläming/zerbst?), dann kommt die elbe und dann auf der anderen seite irgendwann loburg. wie kann dann der gesuchte ort östlich loburgs liegen, wenn der radweg drömling und elbe verbindet, sprich loburg gar nicht tangiert? oder bin ich jetzt völlig verpeilt und durcheinander?

grüße


----------



## ZappBrannigan (24. Mai 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> nur ma zum verständnis: der drömling liegt westlich von loburg (das loburg beim fläming/zerbst?), dann kommt die elbe und dann auf der anderen seite irgendwann loburg. wie kann dann der gesuchte ort östlich loburgs liegen, wenn der radweg drömling und elbe verbindet, sprich loburg gar nicht tangiert? oder bin ich jetzt völlig verpeilt und durcheinander?
> 
> grüße



Du hast vollkommen recht! Mein Fehler!!! Natürlich nicht östlich sonder WESTLICH! Der gesuchte Ort liegt demnach auch nicht im Osten sonder im WESTEN Sachsen-Anhalts.

Ihr könnt garnicht ahnen, wie peinlich mir das jetzt ist...


----------



## Glitscher (24. Mai 2011)

hab trotzdem keine ahnung, aber vlt hilfts ja anderen...


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen recht! Mein Fehler!!! Natürlich nicht östlich sonder WESTLICH! Der gesuchte Ort liegt demnach auch nicht im Osten sonder im WESTEN Sachsen-Anhalts.
> 
> Ihr könnt garnicht ahnen, wie peinlich mir das jetzt ist...


Ich habe auch schon ein wenig an meinen geografischen Grundkenntnissen gezweifelt.
Aber ich sehe eine Ähnlichkeit mit der Burg Oebisfelde, da sind die Fassaden auch so schön bewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (24. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon ein wenig an meinen geografischen Grundkenntnissen gezweifelt.
> Aber ich sehe eine Ähnlichkeit mit der Burg Oebisfelde, da sind die Fassaden auch so schön bewachsen.



Oebisfelde ist es leider auch nicht, aber schon recht nah dran. Der gesuchte Ort ist süd-östlich von Oebisfelde... und dieses Mal meine ich wirklich östlich


----------



## ZappBrannigan (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo...

das Rätsel ist wohl doch zu schwer, oder? Wenn ich auflösen und ein neues Bild einstellen soll, bitte kurze Meldung...

Ciao Zapp


----------



## Glitscher (27. Mai 2011)

so letzter versuch. 
veltheimsburg in bebertal?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (27. Mai 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> so letzter versuch.
> veltheimsburg in bebertal?



BINGO!!!!  Liegt unmittelbar am Aller-Elbe-Radweg... 

Damit bist du jetzt dran!


----------



## Glitscher (27. Mai 2011)

schön das es doch noch geklappt hat. den aller-elbe radweg hatte ich am anfang schon im verdacht, dann kam aber erstma die sache mit dem ost-west u da war ich unsicher...

bin zwar ursprünglich aus sachsen anhalt, und auch noch jedes we in halle, bilder hab ich aber nur aus sachsen, weil das zur zeit mein revier ist. daher, wer was interessantes hat, immer ran. ich geb weiter...

sportliche grüße und schönes we!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2011)

Danke Glitscher, Du hast unsere Ehre gerettet!
Jetzt bin ich mal schnell und stelle nach diesem Hammer was ganz leichtes rein:
Was sieht man durch dieses Loch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen Verdacht, halte mich aber, aufgrund der jüngsten Ereignisse  , zurück...


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Verdacht, halte mich aber, aufgrund der jüngsten Ereignisse  , zurück...


Ich weiß es auch, halte mich aber auch zurück.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (27. Mai 2011)

Es gibt sogar einen eigenen Thread darüber im Sachsen-Anhalt Forum...


----------



## iMER.seburg (28. Mai 2011)

Da sich alle im Zurückhalten übertreffen, versuche ich es einmal mit dem GTS (GeiselTalSee).


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Da sich alle im Zurückhalten übertreffen, versuche ich es einmal mit dem GTS (GeiselTalSee).


Ich sehe noch zwei Biker die nach links zum oberen Rundweg schauen, der rechte schaut auf den See und im Vordergrund ist die Treppe die zur Marina Mücheln runter führt. Da alle drei die Räder nicht runter tragen wollen, wird wohl gerade geprüft wie man am besten runter kommt, soll man links oder rechts weiterfahren, werden wohl in diesem Augenblick die Gedanken gewesen sein.


----------



## iMER.seburg (29. Mai 2011)

Moin Udo1!
Ich nehme das mal als Bestätigung. Natürlich hatte ich dort auch schon oft die Ausawahl und entscheide mich immer für rechts lang, wenn ich zur Marina möchte.
So, ich habe dann auch schon mal was vorbereitet:



Wo bin ich?


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Moin Udo1!
> Ich nehme das mal als Bestätigung. Natürlich hatte ich dort auch schon oft die Ausawahl und entscheide mich immer für rechts lang, wenn ich zur Marina möchte.....
> 
> Wo bin ich?


Hallo iMER.seburg,
ist ja ein Umweg rechts rum, ich entscheide mich immer für gerade runter wenn ich zur Marina möchte und aus dem Tunnel komme.


----------



## iMER.seburg (29. Mai 2011)

Lieber Udo!
Ich bin halt nicht so ein unerschrockener Treppen-Downhiller wie du  sondern nehme die gemäßigte Variante 
Im übrigen habe ich schon geschickt einen Hinweis auf den gesuchten Ort versteckt


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Lieber Udo!
> Ich bin halt nicht so ein unerschrockener Treppen-Downhiller wie du  sondern nehme die gemäßigte Variante
> Im übrigen habe ich schon geschickt einen Hinweis auf den gesuchten Ort versteckt


Die Treppen meinte ich nicht.


----------



## iMER.seburg (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo...?
Tatsache niemand mit einer Idee oder Vermutung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2011)

Gleich null. Ein Hinweis wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2011)

Absolute Hilflosigkeit auch bei mir...


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Gleich null. Ein Hinweis wäre nicht schlecht.





Hasifisch schrieb:


> Absolute Hilflosigkeit auch bei mir...


Bei mir auch.
Also es ist ein Anker zu sehen, tippe mal auf einen Fluß und keinen See.
Könnte auch im Harz sein, so die Bode zw. Treseburg und Thale.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch.
> Also es ist ein Anker zu sehen, tippe mal auf einen Fluß und keinen See.
> Könnte auch im Harz sein, so die Bode zw. Treseburg und Thale.


 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Bode irgendwo soviel Wasser hat...lasse mich aber gern belehren!


----------



## Glitscher (31. Mai 2011)

also die bode ist es definitiv nicht, zumindest zu 100% nicht bei thale. ich tippe auf ohre, tanger..irgendwas nördlich der A2 
wär auch für einen kleinen tip...


----------



## ZappBrannigan (31. Mai 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> also die bode ist es definitiv nicht, zumindest zu 100% nicht bei thale. ich tippe auf ohre, tanger..irgendwas nördlich der A2
> wär auch für einen kleinen tip...



Also Thale möchte ich auch ausschließen.

Die Ohre kann es meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht sein. Ich kenne dort eigentlich jeden Meter und bin auch der Ansicht, dass die Ohre nicht einmal annährend so breit ist, wie der Fluss auf dem Bild.

Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich anfangs auch die Tanger im Verdacht, jedoch kenne ich dort nur Tangermünde... 

Elbe will ich auch mal ausschließen, weil der Fluss auf dem Bild dafür einfach zu schmal und auch zu ruhig ist...


----------



## iMER.seburg (31. Mai 2011)

Upps...
Hatte gar nicht mit so einer Reaktion gerechnet...
Also gut: wie der Zufluss heisst, weiss ich gerade nicht, aber der Ort lag an der Strecke unserer Tour von Bad Frankenhausen nach Wernigerode.
Lichtet sich was?


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Upps...
> Hatte gar nicht mit so einer Reaktion gerechnet...
> Also gut: wie der Zufluss heisst, weiss ich gerade nicht, aber der Ort lag an der Strecke unserer Tour von Bad Frankenhausen nach Wernigerode.
> Lichtet sich was?


Na dann tippe ich mal auf den Bach "Hassel" in Stiege und das scheint der See zu sein.


----------



## Glitscher (31. Mai 2011)

aahhh, jetzt macht auch das wortspiel mit den treppen einen sinn... was für insider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (31. Mai 2011)

Bingo Udo1! Du bist dran.
Wir sitzen im See-Cafe und schauen auf das Schloss (?) in Stiege.
Kein Treppenwitz ;-)
Grüße aus HH.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> aahhh, jetzt macht auch das wortspiel mit den treppen einen sinn... was für insider


Eigentlich nicht, ich konnte mich an die Straße erinnern, die vor dem Schloß entlangführt. Da bin ich schon öfters, leider mit dem Auto, lang wo ich noch in Bad F wohnte.
Da ich ja morgen beizeiten zu der Spreetour aufbreche, von den 3 Quellen bis nach Erkner, und somit erst wieder am Sonntag am heimischen PC bin, übergebe ich mal an den nächsten der am schnellsten ein Rätsel einstellt.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Bingo Udo1! Du bist dran.
> Wir sitzen im See-Cafe und schauen auf das Schloss (?) in Stiege.
> Kein Treppenwitz ;-)
> Grüße aus HH.


 
Mann Mann Mann - da bin ich ...zig mal dran vorbei gefahren und irgendwie kam es mir total bekannt vor...
Habe mich voll vom "Flusseindruck" und vom Anker veräppeln lassen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann - da bin ich ...zig mal dran vorbei gefahren und irgendwie kam es mir total bekannt vor...
> Habe mich voll vom "Flusseindruck" und vom Anker veräppeln lassen.


Nun ja auch ich habe das Schloss vom Aufnahmstandort so auch noch nicht gesehen, ist aber durchaus ein lohnendes Ziel, wie viele andere Rätsel in in diesem Thema.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2011)

Kaum ist Udo1 im Urlaub, schläft hier alles ein! 
Und ich habe nur noch ein Bild ohne viel Inhalt, also was richtig ekliges.
Daher kriegt ihr allerhand Hinweise, aber ich will vor allem wissen, WARUM der Ort so heißt.
Der Berg (heißt so, ist aber eher 'ne Anhöhe) liegt im Saalkreis, ist süd-östlich von einem größeren Porphyrberg mit Stiftskirche drauf gelegen.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (3. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kaum ist Udo1 im Urlaub, schläft hier alles ein!
> Und ich habe nur noch ein Bild ohne viel Inhalt, also was richtig ekliges.
> Daher kriegt ihr allerhand Hinweise, aber ich will vor allem wissen, WARUM der Ort so heißt.
> Der Berg (heißt so, ist aber eher 'ne Anhöhe) liegt im Saalkreis, ist süd-östlich von einem größeren Porphyrberg mit Stiftskirche drauf gelegen.



Da ich genau weiß, wo du vor zwei Wochen warst, bin ich mal ruhig und lasse den anderen den Vortritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2011)

Da danke ich Dir, aber wenn es (hoffentlich) um die Bedeutung des Namens geht, kannst Du gerne wieder mitmachen. Ich weiß es nämlich selber nicht!


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

Da ich den Petersberg sehr gut kenne und sofort wusste, was du mit "Porphyr..." meintest habe ich mal recherchiert.
Könnte es sein, das die Anhöhe nach Albert Bergholz benannt wurde?
Wenn ja eine sehr interessante Geschichte...


----------



## ZappBrannigan (3. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da danke ich Dir, aber wenn es (hoffentlich) um die Bedeutung des Namens geht, kannst Du gerne wieder mitmachen. Ich weiß es nämlich selber nicht!



Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert und habe bereits eine Theorie... die verrate ich aber erst, wenn jemand den Namen der Erhebung errät


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert und habe bereits eine Theorie... die verrate ich aber erst, wenn jemand den Namen der Erhebung errät


 
Nun ja...heißt sie "Bergholz"?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (3. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nun ja...heißt sie "Bergholz"?



Nee... ich glaube nicht. Aber warten wir mal ab, was der Ritter sagt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2011)

Bergholz meine ich nicht. Auch mein Fehler: der Berg liegt eher östlich als südlich vom Petersberg und gehört zum selben Porphyrmassiv.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Nee... ich glaube nicht. Aber warten wir mal ab, was der Ritter sagt


 


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bergholz meine ich nicht. Auch mein Fehler: der Berg liegt eher östlich als südlich vom Petersberg und gehört zum selben Porphyrmassiv.


 
Naja, war ein Versuch...


----------



## Kasebi (3. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bergholz meine ich nicht. Auch mein Fehler: der Berg liegt eher östlich als südlich vom Petersberg und gehört zum selben Porphyrmassiv.



Ein Tipp ins blaue: Abatassinenberg

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2011)

Richtig! Aber warum heißt der so?


----------



## Kasebi (3. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Richtig! Aber warum heißt der so?



Dazu hab ich leider nichts gefunden. Rausgefunden hab ichs nur durch deine Hinweise Porphyrmassiv und östlich des Petersberg. Dann Blick auf MagicMap und bei Goggl und da war er. Klingen tut es irgendwie italienisch. Hat sicher was mit etwas religiösen zu tun. Ein Bild giebt es erst heute Abend von mir
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (3. Juni 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich leider nichts gefunden. Rausgefunden hab ichs nur durch deine Hinweise Porphyrmassiv und östlich des Petersberg. Dann Blick auf MagicMap und bei Goggl und da war er. Klingen tut es irgendwie italienisch. Hat sicher was mit etwas religiösen zu tun. Ein Bild giebt es erst heute Abend von mir
> also bis dann
> Kasebi



Also... nach dem, was ich rausfinden konnte, reichte das ehemalige slawische Gebiet bis Elbe und Saale. So wurde das Petersberger Kloster auf einer ehemaligen slawischen Kultstätte erbaut.

So... im Litauischen, welches zu den slawischen Sprachen gehört, heißt "Abatas" Abt.

Auch die griechische Sprache wurde zum Teil durch die Slawen geprägt... und im Griechischen heißt "Abaton" oder "Abatos" heilige Stätte.

Aufgrund des ähnlichen Wortstammes und dem gemeinsamen slawischen Hintergrund sowie der gemeinsamen religiösen Bedeutung gehe ich, wie Kasebi, davon aus, dass Abatassinenberg einen Ort umschreibt, der für die alten Slawen heilig war...

Das ist aber nur eine Theorie... handfeste Tatsachen konnte ich nicht finden


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2011)

Klingt schlüssig, da oben wurden (glaube ich) auch slawische Sachen ausgegraben.
Zum Lohn bist Du auch zu Falks "Spaß am Dienstag"eingeladen, diesmal gibts einen Orientierungssprint! Alle anderen können natürlich auch gerne kommen.
Und nun bin ich auf Kasebis Rätsel gespannt.


----------



## Kasebi (3. Juni 2011)

Und hier mein Bild für Sachsen Anhalt







In welcher, ehemals selbstständigen; Stadt steht dieser Turm?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (4. Juni 2011)

Auch hier scheint keiner zu wollen. Deswegen noch zwei weitere Hinweise.
Die gesuchte Stadt kann man mit der Fähre erreichen. Und in der Stadt wohin diese eingemeindet wurde wird Steingutgeschirr hergestellt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2011)

Eingemeindet nach Annaburg, Fähren gibts nach Elster, Pretzsch und Prettin. Aber dieser Turm (gehörte der mal zu einer Stadtmauer?) ist nirgens zu finden.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Eingemeindet nach Annaburg, Fähren gibts nach Elster, Pretzsch und Prettin. Aber dieser Turm (gehörte der mal zu einer Stadtmauer?) ist nirgens zu finden.



Moin
Ritter Runkel, ich laß deine Antwort gelten. Es ist der Historische Wachturm von Prettin. Es war ja auch nicht so leicht. Das ist schließlich nicht so die ideale MTB Ecke. Ich habe im letzten Jahr den Standortübungsplatz Annaburger Heide umrundet. Ich bin da bei 70Km auf gigantische 78Hm gekommen.
Nun denn Herr Ritter. Sie sind drann.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2011)

Hättest mich (uns) ruhig noch etwas suchen lassen können. Außerdem bin ich fotomäßig ziemlich am Ende. So gibts eben ein etwas nichtsagendes Foto: aber schaut euch den Hintergrund an und was macht die Strasse? So kann es klappen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2011)

Und wer schlaue Fragen stellt bekommt natürlich auch hilfreiche Antworten. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Juni 2011)

Dann stell ich doch mal ne schlaue Frage.
Bist du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2011)

Natürlich, und im Beutel am Lenker sind vier Büchsen TIP-Pils. So 'ne 120 km-Tour verlangt ja etwas Wegzehrung.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (5. Juni 2011)

Also... sieht so aus, als würde die Straße im Wasser enden... also tippe ich mal, dass dort eine Fähre fährt.

Zudem sieht man im hintergrund rotes Gestein. So etwas findet man entlang der Saale v.a. in der Region um Rothenburg und Brachwitz...

Ich tippe mal und sage: Es ist Wettin!?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2011)

Yes Sir! Richtig kombiniert, Du bist dran.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (5. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Yes Sir! Richtig kombiniert, Du bist dran.



Dort wär' ich am Do. fast in die Saale gefallen... 

So... nun mein Rätselbild... und diesmal ist es gaaaaanz einfach:






Auf die Plätze... fertig... los!!!


----------



## Bikermario (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Also ich würde mal sagen, dass du in Bad Dürrenberg am Borlachturm ein Bad nehmen wolltest.
Und liege ich damit richtig?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## ZappBrannigan (5. Juni 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Also ich würde mal sagen, dass du in Bad Dürrenberg am Borlachturm ein Bad nehmen wolltest.
> Und liege ich damit richtig?
> Gruß Bikermario



BINGO!!!  Der Nächste bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> BINGO!!!  Der Nächste bitte...


Hallo melde mich wieder zurück. Bikermario, nun mach mal.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

Da Bikermario noch kein neues Foto eingestellt hat, und 3 Tage um sind ist der schnellste der Nächste.


----------



## iMER.seburg (8. Juni 2011)

In Ordnung Udo1.
Dann nehme ich die Aufforderung mal an und habe ein Bild, hart an der Grenze des Themas 



Wo bin ich bei meiner letzten Tour vorbeigekommen?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> In Ordnung Udo1.
> Dann nehme ich die Aufforderung mal an und habe ein Bild, hart an der Grenze des Themas
> 
> 
> ...


Dies ist ein Apelstein Koalitionstruppen, er hat einen spitzenKopf in Form eines umgedrehten V (Zum Gedenken an die Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig wurden an wichtigen Orten der Kämpfe sogenannte *Apelsteine* aufgestellt. Insgesamt gibt es in Leipzig und Umgebung 50 solcher Denkmale.)
Standort


----------



## iMER.seburg (8. Juni 2011)

Das Thema stimmt im Groben. Ich meine aber, es ist kein echter Apelstein. Denk mal in die "andere Richtung"...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Das Thema stimmt im Groben. Ich meine aber, es ist kein echter Apelstein. Denk mal in die "andere Richtung"...


Richtig ein echter Apelstein ist es nicht, denn er ist nicht bei den 50 Steinen aufgeführt und mir ist auch nicht bekannt, das einer auf dem Gebiet von Sachsen-Anhalt steht.
Da der Stein aber an den General Kalkreuth erinnert, der übrigens in Eisleben geboren wurde, muss es im Feldzug von 1806 gewesen sein wo er die zweite Reservedivision führte. Auf dem Rückzug von Auerstedt führte er seine Division um den Harz herum. Also muss der Stein irgendwo an der Landesgrenze Sachsen-Anhalt bei Auerstedt stehen, vermute ich mal.


----------



## iMER.seburg (8. Juni 2011)

Das stimmt natürlich, Udo!
Er steht an der B87 zwischen Auerstedt und Gernstedt ziemlich genau auf der Landesgrenze... Die Marschrichtung der napoleonischen Truppen war 1806 eine andere als 1813. 
Da bin ich am Samstag vorbeigekommen, als ich von Bad Sulza Richtung Heimat unterwegs war.
Nun bist du mal wieder dran!


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2011)

Schöner Geschichtsunterricht hier...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Schöner Geschichtsunterricht hier...


Ist doch nicht verkehrt.
Und hier gleich das nächste geschichtsträchtige Rätsel.





Was es für ein Gebäude ist ist ja unschwer zu erkennen.
Aber wo steht er, dieser Turm mit seinen markigen Spruch?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Juni 2011)

In Wettin an der Saale. Ich war aber das letzte Mal zu tiefsten DDR-Zeiten drauf. Der war gesperrt, aber die Tür war kaputt.
Nein, ich habe leider kein Bild mehr!
Wenn Udo1 bestätigt hat, darf der Schnellste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Udo1!
Von wann ist denn das Bild? Der Turm sieht so verlottert aus. Als ich das letzte Mal vor 2...3 Jahren in Wettin war, war der doch noch in Betrieb, mit kleinem Museum und so...


----------



## ZappBrannigan (9. Juni 2011)

Ich war letzte Woche Donnerstag da und hab' bereits von Weitem die Marschmusik des Turmwächters vernommen...


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In Wettin an der Saale. Ich war aber das letzte Mal zu tiefsten DDR-Zeiten drauf. Der war gesperrt, aber die Tür war kaputt.
> Nein, ich habe leider kein Bild mehr!
> Wenn Udo1 bestätigt hat, darf der Schnellste.


Korrekt, na dann der schnellste ist dran.
siehe hier: http://www.halle.city-map.de/02010300/bismarckturm-in-wettin


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Juni 2011)

Hey ZappBrannigan, Du hast doch am Montag ein nettes Foto gemacht,wie wärs denn damit? Ich halte mich natürlich zurück!


----------



## ZappBrannigan (9. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hey ZappBrannigan, Du hast doch am Montag ein nettes Foto gemacht,wie wärs denn damit? Ich halte mich natürlich zurück!



Naja... eigentlich wollte ich nicht schon wieder ein Bild posten... immerhin war ich ja erst dran. Wenn ich aber so nett darum gebeten werden, kann ich natürlich nicht "Nein" sagen... 

Also auf geht's! Wo bin ich?






Hier das Gebäude, welches man im Hintergrund nur erahnen kann:






Auf die Plätze... fertig... los!!!


----------



## iMER.seburg (11. Juni 2011)

Scheint schwer zu sein, oder alle sind mit dem bike unterwegs. Wie wärs mit einem Tipp?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (11. Juni 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Scheint schwer zu sein, oder alle sind mit dem bike unterwegs. Wie wärs mit einem Tipp?



Ok... scheint wirklich wieder ziemlich schwer zu sein. Ich selbst bin schon gefühlte tausend Mal an diesem Ort vorbeigefahren, war am vergangen Montag aber zum aller ersten Mal in diesem Ort.

Also... das Schloss, welches ihr auf dem zweiten Foto seht, wurde 1565 von der Familie von Schulenburg erbaut. Später diente es der Familie von Alvensleben als Sitz.

Die Kirche, welche ihr auf dem ersten Foto seht, wurde bedeutend früher gebaut... nämlich 1256. Sie wurde dem Heiligen Benedikt geweiht. Auf einigen Mosaikfenster kann man das Familienwappen der oben erwähnten Familie von Alvensleben erkennen.

So... das soll erstmal als Hinweis reichen


----------



## Glitscher (11. Juni 2011)

*auch ohne tips versuch zu lösen*

schochwitz? kommt mir bekannt vor der dort jährlich stattfindenden tischler-gesellenstück austellung...


----------



## ZappBrannigan (11. Juni 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> *auch ohne tips versuch zu lösen*
> 
> schochwitz? kommt mir bekannt vor der dort jährlich stattfindenden tischler-gesellenstück austellung...



Bingo 

Und wehe, du hast jetzt kein Foto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (11. Juni 2011)

wie gesagt, bin seit einigen wochen nicht mehr in sachsen anhalt gewesen. übernächste woche aber wieder u dann knips ich während meiner GA einheiten was das zeug hält, versprochen...

also, wer was hat, immer ran

udo hat doch bestimmt was auf lager....


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> wie gesagt, bin seit einigen wochen nicht mehr in sachsen anhalt gewesen. übernächste woche aber wieder u dann knips ich während meiner GA einheiten was das zeug hält, versprochen...
> 
> also, wer was hat, immer ran
> 
> udo hat doch bestimmt was auf lager....


Na dann,




Vor was für ein Bauwerk steht mein Begleiter im Regen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juni 2011)

Der steht vor der Gedenkstätte des Schwedenkönigs Gustav Adolf in Lützen


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Der steht vor der Gedenkstätte des Schwedenkönigs Gustav Adolf in Lützen


Sehr gut Physioterrorist, dann mach mal bitte weiter, es gibt wahrscheinlich nur eine Handvoll die sich hier im Thread tummeln.
Habe aber schon sehr schöne Ziele hier entdeckt,die ich noch 2011 ansteuerm will.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juni 2011)

Da ich verständlicher Weise nicht sooo viele Bilder aus eurem Sendegebiet habe, hier ein leichtes...






Wo haben wir dieses Frühstücksbuffet vorgefunden?


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Da ich verständlicher Weise nicht sooo viele Bilder aus eurem Sendegebiet habe, hier ein leichtes...
> 
> 
> 
> Wo haben wir dieses Frühstücksbuffet vorgefunden?


 
Brocken im HG, Granit unten, Stahlgeländer...
Könnte der Ottofelsen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juni 2011)

Leider daneben...


----------



## iMER.seburg (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Foto vor 1989 gemacht wurde, wäre klar gewesen: du bis auf dem Wurmberg  weil aus der anderen Richtung hättest du nur Nudossi (wenn überhaupt) und einen Apfel drauf gehabt 
Hmm... Laut Sonnenstand bist du irgendwie nördlich vom Brocken und auch recht weit oben... Ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2011)

Ottofelsen dachte ich auch erst, aber da sind die Gitterstäbe rund (nicht eckig). Ich werfe mal  "Ahrensklint" ins Rennen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2011)

Nein, die großen Zeterklippen sind's. Da stimmt auch die Blickrichtung.


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. Juni 2011)

Beim zweiten Versuch hat 's gepasst...
Zeterklippen ist natürlich richtig. Das Wochenende war übrigens richtig geil. 
Wer 's nachlesen möchte unter Harzer Hexenstieg und Co gibt es 3 Berichte in meinem Blog...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade keine Bilder, der Schnellste darf jetzt.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (12. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade keine Bilder, der Schnellste darf jetzt.



Bei der nächsten Donnerstagsrunde packst du aber einen Fotoapparat ein...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2011)

Werde ich wohl mal müssen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade keine Bilder, der Schnellste darf jetzt.


Nun liebe Biker aus Sachsen-Anhalt und den angrenzenden Bundesländern, da sich ja das biken nicht nur immer mit Kopf runter und aufpassen, das die Räder immer gut auf den Trail abrollen können beschränkt, nachfolgend ein Bild das man so in der freien Natur nicht begegnet.





Wo hängt denn dieser schöne Kronleuchter?


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. Juni 2011)

Wat is'n jetzt los? Indoor-biking???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wat is'n jetzt los? Indoor-biking???


Nee, der hängt in einem Gebäude das an schönen Strecken liegt und von dem man von oben auf eine kleine Stadt schauen kann. Auch ja das Wappen ist ja auch noch zu sehen und ab dem Jahr 2011 kann man einige Räume wieder zum ersten Mal besichtigen.
Auch ja, ein kleiner Tipp, das hängt über den Eingang.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Juni 2011)

Die Neuenburg war ziemlich kaputt und wird Stück für Stück in Ordnung gebracht, dicke Kronleuchter hängen dort, Freyburg als kleinere Stadt liegt unterhalb und nette Wege zum Radeln gibts auch: ich sage Neuenburg. Falls nicht, bitte ich um weitere Hinweise.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Neuenburg war ziemlich kaputt und wird Stück für Stück in Ordnung gebracht, dicke Kronleuchter hängen dort, Freyburg als kleinere Stadt liegt unterhalb und nette Wege zum Radeln gibts auch: ich sage Neuenburg. Falls nicht, bitte ich um weitere Hinweise.


Zu weit entfernt, aber in der Nähe der Stadt die im mansfeldischen liegt gibt es ein ganz bekanntes hohes Gebäude, dass mit vielen Nieten zusammengehalten wird.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juni 2011)

Schloss Stolberg. Auch verfallen und z.Z.im Aufbau. Der Rest passt auch, aber liegt Stolberg im Mansfeldischen?


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schloss Stolberg. Auch verfallen und z.Z.im Aufbau. Der Rest passt auch, aber liegt Stolberg im Mansfeldischen?


Ja es ist das Schloss Stolberg und gehört zum Lankreis MSH.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Stolberg
Seit dem Frühjahr 2011 können einige Räume wieder besichtigt werden, ein Besuch lohnt sich.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juni 2011)

Bin immer noch bilderlos. Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juni 2011)

Da keiner will, muss ich jetzt ein bißchen konstruieren:
da es in diesem Forsthaus prima Kuchen nebst Kaffe gab, schaue ich etwas wehmütig zurück. Wie heißt es? In der Nähe steht diese Turmwindmühle. Beides und noch etwas  werden von einem Verein betrieben. Wo steht die Mühle und welches Objekt wird noch vom Verein betreut?


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Das ist ein sehr interessantes Ziel für ne Radtour. 
Mit Deinen Suchwörtern findet man es auf Anhieb im WWW. 
Bisher ist bei Touren immer in Meisdorf die Kurve nach Westen Richtung Ballenstedt genommen worden (auf dem Weg aus dem Selketal heraus).
Sollte man mal mit einbeziehen ...
Alles Wisseenswerte steht auf den Seiten zur Konradsburg, inklusive *Forsthaus Friedrichshohenberg* und *Förderverein Konradsburg Ermsleben*.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juni 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...
> Alles Wisseenswerte steht auf den Seiten zur Konradsburg, inklusive *Forsthaus Friedrichshohenberg* und *Förderverein Konradsburg Ermsleben*.


 
Danke für die Infos!
Ich hatte die Mühle gleich erkannt, sie steht in Sicht der Konradsburg. Aber die Hintegrundinfos hatte ich eben nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juni 2011)

Mist, so einfach sollte es dann doch nicht sein. 
Ist als Tourabschnitt aber wirklich zu empfehlen, von der Konradsburg hat man auch einen schönen Ausblick. Die alte Ziegelei bei Meisdorf gehörte früher auch mit zum Verein, ich hoffe, die gibts noch. Ansonsten einfach mal in Richtung Osten fahren: Einetal, Burgruine Arnstein usw. , alles lohnende Sachen.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Nunu.

Also dann: Wer kennt diesem Hinterhof? (Und wo ist er?)


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Juni 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nunu.
> 
> Also dann: Wer kennt diesem Hinterhof? (Und wo ist er?)


Lecker Bier gibt´s dort ... 
Ich tippe auf die Museums- und Traditionsbrauerei in Wippra/Harz.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Ha!  

Dem Peter sei Dank war das ja wohl ein Heimspiel für Auebiker Aussenposten?! 
Weitere Infos auf der Brauereiseite 
Du bist dran!

P.S. Hat's geschmeckt? (Entschuldigung fürs Nichtmelden...)


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Dem Peter sei Dank war das ja wohl ein Heimspiel für Auebiker Aussenposten?!
> Weitere Infos auf der Brauereiseite


Stimmt, durch ihn und seine Bier-holen-Touren waren wir ja öfter dort. Aber so hab ich die Brauerei noch nicht gesehen.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Du bist dran!


Danke! Dann will ich mal: Wo steht diese Kirche. Auf alle Fälle ist keiner der großen Radwanderwege Sachsen-Anhalts in der Nähe.












ohmtroll schrieb:


> P.S. Hat's geschmeckt? (Entschuldigung fürs Nichtmelden...)


Japp, es hat geschmeckt. Danke!


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Juni 2011)

Es scheint also Orte zu geben, die nicht so häufig frequentiert werden. Deswegen hier mal ein Tipp: die kleine Kirche befindet sich südöstlich von der Landeshauptstadt. 



> Auf alle Fälle ist keiner der großen Radwanderwege Sachsen-Anhalts in der Nähe.


Das muss ich etwas eingrenzen: Der Elberadweg liegt ca. 7 km westlich. Das könnte man dann doch mit "in der Nähe" bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es scheint also Orte zu geben, die nicht so häufig frequentiert werden. Deswegen hier mal ein Tipp: die kleine Kirche befindet sich südöstlich von der Landeshauptstadt.
> 
> 
> Das muss ich etwas eingrenzen: Der Elberadweg liegt ca. 7 km westlich. Das könnte man dann doch mit "in der Nähe" bezeichnen.


Ja Ja Torsten,
Sachsen-Anhalt ist reich an Dorfkirchen mit sehr schönen Fachwerktürmen.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Juni 2011)

@Torsten: Auch wenn ich noch nie dort war...
Da ich weiß, daß Du genau bist, half ein Lineal und eine Karte. 

St.Dorotheen in Wahlitz


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Juni 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Torsten: Auch wenn ich noch nie dort war...


Solltest du mal tun. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Da ich weiß, daß Du genau bist, half ein Lineal und eine Karte.


Mir dünkt, du bist nicht weniger genau ... 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> St.Dorotheen in Wahlitz


Richtig!


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Juni 2011)

Das nächste Bild!
Ist sicher schwierig zu erraten und interssant sind vor allem die Wolken  , aber trotzdem die Frage: Von welchem Bauwerk aus wurde es fotografiert? 






Die Landesgrenze ist weniger als 10km in südwestlicher Richtung entfernt.


----------



## kindi (20. Juni 2011)

Ich sage mal Josephkreuz auf dem Auerberg.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Ich sage mal Josephkreuz auf dem Auerberg.


 
Sag ich auch.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juni 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Ich sage mal Josephkreuz auf dem Auerberg.


Nun ja die Landsgrenze ist wirklich nur 6,7 km in südwestlicher Richtung entfernt und somit unter 10 km.


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Juni 2011)

Josephskreuz ist richtig. 
Da war ich wohl zu weich, gleich den Tipp zu geben ...
@kindi: Du bist am dransten.


----------



## kindi (22. Juni 2011)

Von welchem Berg (ist nicht natürlich) auf welche Stadt?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (22. Juni 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Von welchem Berg (ist nicht natürlich) auf welche Stadt?



Also... ich würde mal sagen, dass das Dessau ist. Aber auf welchem Berg du dort stehst, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (22. Juni 2011)

Das lassen wir mal so gelten, zumal man auf den Berg sonst offiziell sowieso nicht hinaufkommt. Es ist der sogenannte "Scherbelberg" und wurde bis zum vergangenen Jahr als Deponie genutzt. Nun erfolgt eine umfangreiche Oberflächenversiegelung.
Dieser durfte nun am vergangenen WE im Rahmen der Veranstaltung Stadt und Natur erwandert werden. Immerhin waren es 43 Höhenmeter und man hatte die Gelegenheit, ein Bild von der Stadt mit dem umliegenden flachen Land zu schießen.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Juni 2011)

Klasse... dann bin ich ja jetzt dran! Also... wo bin ich?







Hier hab ich den Stein nochmal von Nahem fotografiert. Ich hoffe man kann die Inschrift einigermaßen entziffern...






Auf die Plätze, fertig... los!!!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Klasse... dann bin ich ja jetzt dran! Also... wo bin ich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schwierig schwierig, die Inschrift kann ich leider nicht entziffern.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Juni 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Schwierig schwierig, die Inschrift kann ich leider nicht entziffern.



Naja... ich will ja mal nicht so sein 

Hier die Inschrft:

"Die Stätte, die ein guter Mensch betrat, ist geweiht; nach Jahrhunderten klingt
sein Wort und seine That von Enkeln wieder.
Seelig, wer zu goldnen Saaten hier den Saamen ausgestreut, Seelig, wer nur
edlen Thaten seine Lebenstage weiht, Dessen Stern wird nie vergehn, sein
Gedächtnis fortbestehn."


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Schwierig schwierig, die Inschrift kann ich leider nicht entziffern.


Habe mich aber daran erinnert, dass ich am 11.06.2009 schon davor gestanden habe.




Jungsteinzeitliches Hügelgrab, Ortseingang von *******.
Der Obelisk stammt aus dem 19. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juni 2011)

Hat der Ort, über dem der Stein steht, ein Gewürz im Namen? Und ist der Hügel, auf dem der Stein steht, nach einem Getränk benannt?


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hat der Ort, über dem der Stein steht, ein Gewürz im Namen? Und ist der Hügel, auf dem der Stein steht, nach einem Getränk benannt?


Hmm, ein Gewürz sicher nicht aber es hat was mit Natriumchlorid zu tun.
Ach ja der Obelisk wurde am 23.09.1865 eingeweiht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, Gewürz klingt blöd, aber würzt man damit nicht nach? 
Udo1: hältst Du Dich jetzt dezent zurück oder gilt Deine Antwort?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Stimmt, Gewürz klingt blöd, aber würzt man damit nicht nach?
> Udo1: hältst Du Dich jetzt dezent zurück oder gilt Deine Antwort?



So wie es aussieht, wisst ihr beide, wo ich hier bin / war. Ritter Runkel will wahrscheinlich nur nicht auflösen, weil er immer noch keine Bilder hat 

Wer den Namen des Ortes UND den Namen des "Hügels" zuerst nennt, ist der Nächste!

Auf die Plätzer, fertig... los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juni 2011)

Habe wirklich nix. Aber wenn es zu einfach ist, weil's auf der Hausrunde liegt, macht es ja auch keinen Spaß. Da können ruhig mal andere ins Grübeln kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Habe wirklich nix. Aber wenn es zu einfach ist, weil's auf der Hausrunde liegt, macht es ja auch keinen Spaß. Da können ruhig mal andere ins Grübeln kommen.


Ich mache es kurz.
Salzmünde, Bierhügel
siehe auch hier: http://books.google.de/books?id=6LO...ergehn, sein Gedächtnis fortbestehn."&f=false
Bin bei der Bildersuche.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2011)

So und hier ein einfaches Rätsel.




Nun meine Frage:
Über welch einen Fluß ist diese Brücke geschlagen worden über die alle müssen die einen bestimmten Frenradweg befahren?
In 693 m und einer Peilung von 268° liegt der nördliche Ortseingang von welcher Ortschaft?


----------



## Deleted 58074 (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir die grüne Wiese im Vordergrund so angucke, 
oft wird der Fernradweg scheinbar nicht benutzt.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die grüne Wiese im Vordergrund so angucke,
> oft wird der Fernradweg scheinbar nicht benutzt.


Das scheint nur so, der wird sehr stark genutzt. Nicht weit entfernt ist der ganz große Fluß.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juni 2011)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis, liegt im Norden useres schönen Landes und alle die vom Süden nach dem Norden oder vom Norden kommend nach den Süden wollen müssen über diese Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juni 2011)

Könnte das die Tanger sein?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Könnte das die Tanger sein?


Leider nein. Aber der Fluß fließt im äußersten Norden von Sachsen-Anhalt.
Die Tanger erreicht zwar in Tangermünde den großen Fluß, liegt aber noch zu weit südlich.
Der Ort ist eigentlich ein Rundlingsdorf, siehe die von mir genannte Peilung zu dem Ort. Der Ort wurde 1208 erstmalig urkundlich erwähnt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juni 2011)

Die Brücke führt über den Aaland. Südwestlich davon liegt Pollitz. Bis vor 5 Minuten wusste ich weder von dem einen noch von dem anderen. Vermutlich sollte man doch mal hinfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Brücke führt über den Aaland. Südwestlich davon liegt Pollitz. Bis vor 5 Minuten wusste ich weder von dem einen noch von dem anderen. Vermutlich sollte man doch mal hinfahren.


Genau so ist es Ritter Runkel,
es geht auch die Tour Arendsee- Hansestadt Seehausen über 57 km über diese Brücke, der Elberadweg sowieso. Der Altmarkrundweg führt natürlich auch über diese Brücke.
Dann mach mal weiter. Ich bin dann mal weg für 14 Tage. Die Hälfte Ostsee und die andere Hälfte der Radweg Tour Brandenburg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juni 2011)

Deine Tour klingt richtig gut, dann viel Spaß und gutes Wetter dabei!
Und nun: wo bin ich?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Und nun: wo bin ich?


 
In deinem Garten...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juni 2011)

Stimmt leider nicht, da hätte ein Riesen-Swimmingpool mit diversen Schönheiten abgebildet sein müssen....
Geknipst wurde übrigens von einem mittelmäßig frequentierten Radwanderweg aus.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht, da hätte ein Riesen-Swimmingpool mit diversen Schönheiten abgebildet sein müssen....
> Geknipst wurde übrigens von einem mittelmäßig frequentierten Radwanderweg aus.


Also die kleine Hütte sieht aus wie ein Weinberghaus, davor sind einige Weinstöcke zu erkennen, könnte irgendwie bei Höhnstedt sein. Tippe mal auf Harzvorlandweg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juni 2011)

Da Udo1 eh gleich weg ist, lass ich es einfach nicht gelten. Recht hat er zwar mit Weinberg und Nähe Höhnstedt, aber ich will es noch genauer wissen.


----------



## TCE (29. Juni 2011)

...ich sach mal: Händelweinberg, gehört aber zu Zappendorf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juni 2011)

Knapp daneben, aber an der Salza ist es schon. Der Sandstein kommt erst später zum Vorschein, wo?


----------



## Gamasche (30. Juni 2011)

..... und ich sag mal : am "Langen Bogen" hinter Langenbogen...?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juni 2011)

Genau, der Sandstein mit den Weinbergen beginnt hinter (westlich) Langenbogen an der Salza bis zur Landstrasse, die nach Höhnstedt hoch führt. Der Weg ist auch "Fernweg Saale-Harz". 
Ich gebe ab an Gamasche.


----------



## Gamasche (30. Juni 2011)

So und hier ein neues einfaches Rätsel.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Juli 2011)

einfach?

also sieht aus wie n alter speicher auf nem (alten) hafengelände. aber wo....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juli 2011)

Die Speicher müssten früher mal gelb gestrichen sein, das war (und ist) im Saalkreis ein Hinweis auf den Besitzer.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Juli 2011)

weißt du denn um was es sich handelt ritter runkel u willst nur nicht lösen? also mit gelb und region halle kommt mir im gerwerblichen sinn papenburg sofort ins gedächtnis, aber was die mit nem speicher wolln das scheint mir sinnfrei...vlt ham se ihn ja deswegen nicht mehr, weil die auch so dachten...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juli 2011)

Da musst Du schon ein paar Jahre zurückgehen. Bei Friedeburg/Dobis steht zum Beispiel ein gelber Speicher an der Saale. Und früher wusste man dann sofort "Aha, das gehört denen...". Und dieses Unternehmen war der erste agrar-industrielle Betrieb in Deutschland überhaupt. Nein, ich will es nicht auflösen, es liegt ja auf meiner Hausrunde.
Außerdem habe ich keine Bilder.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Juli 2011)

ich schieb das jetzt ma auf mein 87er baujahr das ich da ne wissenslücke hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juli 2011)

Daran kann sich wohl kaum einer im Forum erinnern, die Anfänge liegen ca.100 Jahre zurück. Aber mal als Tipp: es gibt ein ziemlich großes Rennrad-Einzelzeitfahren....hat was mit der Auflösung zu tun.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Juli 2011)

ok, das einzelzeitfahren war n guter tip. ich habs! nur leider hab ich gleichzeitig auch keine bilder, darum behalt ichs erstma für mich. mit den tips können andere vlt was anfangen. also feuer jungs


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juli 2011)

Ich löse mal ganz schnell auf: das sind die ehemaligen Kornspeicher unmittelbar an der Saale in Salzmünde. Gelb könnten sie gewesen sein, da sie Carl Wentzel aus Teutschental gehörten, das war die Farbe seiner Güter. Gegründet wurde das Gut in Salzmünde aber von Johann Gottfried Bolze. 
Ein Bild habe ich immer noch nicht, war aber heute mit ZappBrannigan unterwegs, der hat was nettes geknipst.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich löse mal ganz schnell auf: das sind die ehemaligen Kornspeicher unmittelbar an der Saale in Salzmünde. Gelb könnten sie gewesen sein, da sie Carl Wentzel aus Teutschental gehörten, das war die Farbe seiner Güter. Gegründet wurde das Gut in Salzmünde aber von Johann Gottfried Bolze.
> Ein Bild habe ich immer noch nicht, war aber heute mit ZappBrannigan unterwegs, der hat was nettes geknipst.



Wenn Gamasche jetzt noch bestätigt, gibt's das nächste Rätselbild...


----------



## Glitscher (2. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich löse mal ganz schnell auf: das sind die ehemaligen Kornspeicher unmittelbar an der Saale in Salzmünde.



wär auch meine antwort nach den hilfreichen tips vom ritter gewesen


----------



## Gamasche (2. Juli 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/<object width=
Speicher in Salzmünde ist richtig.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/<object width=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamasche (2. Juli 2011)

​


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. Juli 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/<object width=
> Speicher in Salzmünde ist richtig.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/<object width=



Na dann... jetzt gibt's, wie versprochen, sofort das nächste Rätselbild:






Wo bin ich?

Auf die Plätze... fertig... los!!!


----------



## Deleted 58074 (2. Juli 2011)

Kurt-Heyder-Schanze Benneckenstein


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. Juli 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> Kurt-Heyder-Schanze Benneckenstein



MÖÖÖÖP... Leider falsch!


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juli 2011)

Nussgrund Schanzenanlage in Rothenburg!


----------



## ZappBrannigan (3. Juli 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nussgrund Schanzenanlage in Rothenburg!



BINGO 

Du bist dran...


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2011)

Okay.
Ich fange mal vermeintlich schwer an - wenn es so noch niemand erkennt, kommt heute Abend dann ein "leichteres" Bild.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2011)

Noch keiner einen Plan?
Dann etwas mehr...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juli 2011)

Wird das noch ein bißchen leichter? Meine Ahnung ist bis jetzt gleich Null.


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Juli 2011)

Kloster Drübeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juli 2011)

Mist, da war ich schon und habs doch nicht erkannt.


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Juli 2011)

ok. einfacher:


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2011)

Genau.
Schon dort gewesen?



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Kloster Drübeck


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wird das noch ein bißchen leichter?...


 
Wäre es...


----------



## Deleted 58074 (5. Juli 2011)

Verlobungsurne Alexisbad


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Juli 2011)

Nunu. Du bist dran


----------



## Deleted 58074 (5. Juli 2011)

OK. Danke.

Hier wird gern gerastet, nur wo?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> OK. Danke.
> 
> Hier wird gern gerastet, nur wo?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 212911


 
Ist das die Hütte am Start des alten Kolonnenwegs zum Brocken?


----------



## Mini-Martin (5. Juli 2011)

Rangerstation/Imbiss am Scharfenstein unterhalb vom Brocken. (hab aber kein neues Bild, also der nächste Bitte;-))

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (5. Juli 2011)

Hasifisch und Mini-Martin,
zeitgleich und richtig.
Für Hasifisch war's auch ein Heimspiel.
The next please!


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> Hasifisch und Mini-Martin,
> zeitgleich und richtig.
> Für Hasifisch war's auch ein Heimspiel.
> The next please!


 
Ich lasse Mini-Martin den Vortritt, der war präziser.
Heimspiel ist relativ, in der Ecke bin ich seltener als viele Nicht-Harzer, weil Brockengebiet lassen wir Einheimische gern den Ausserharzern...


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juli 2011)

Sorry - habe gerade gesehen, das Mini-MArtin nicht liefern kann...na dann...wo ist denn das?


----------



## Chris650 (7. Juli 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sorry - habe gerade gesehen, das Mini-MArtin nicht liefern kann...na dann...wo ist denn das?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/930200


 
Sieht man von der Autobahn A14. In der Naehe von Flughafen Schkeuditz.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2011)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Sieht man von der Autobahn A14. In der Naehe von Flughafen Schkeuditz.


 
Korrekt!


----------



## Chris650 (7. Juli 2011)

Wo steht es und wie heisst es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (8. Juli 2011)

Tja, weiss es keiner oder keine Lust?

Von oben hat man folgenden Blick:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Juli 2011)

Vom Keßlerturm aus sieht man das Schloß Bernburg.


----------



## Chris650 (9. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vom Keßlerturm aus sieht man das Schloß Bernburg.




Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2011)

Habe kein Foto, der Schnellste ist der Nächste und somit dran!


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2011)

Wo steht denn dieser Turm?


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (12. Juli 2011)

Am östlichen Rand des Kühnauer Parks in Dessau.
Als Kinder haben wir dort oft gespielt und nannten ihn immer Rapunzelturm.

Good night and good luck
Mr. Starbuck


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2011)

Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Am östlichen Rand des Kühnauer Parks in Dessau.
> Als Kinder haben wir dort oft gespielt und nannten ihn immer Rapunzelturm.
> 
> Good night and good luck
> Mr. Starbuck


Mann, wann schläfst Du denn mal? ist aber richtig, bist dann ja ein echter Eingeborener, der sich in Dessau und Umgebung besser auskennt, als die südlichen Sachsen-Anhaltiner.
Wir warten auf das nächste Bild.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (12. Juli 2011)

Wo wir schon mal bei Türmen sind 
Was ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2011)

Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal bei Türmen sind
> Was ist hier zu sehen?


Schwierig, schwierig, wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Tipp.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (14. Juli 2011)

Okay okay okay. 
Also vom Türmchen hat man einen wunderschönen Blick auf den grossen Fluß, welcher hier eine grosse Schleife macht.

Mr. Starbuck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Starbuck (15. Juli 2011)

Noch keiner eine Ahnung?

Mr. Starbuck


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juli 2011)

Nee, der große Fluss macht ja auch ziemlich viele Schleifen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2011)

Wallwitzburg Dessau, ist keine Burg im eigentlichen Sinne sondern eine Ruinenarchitektur aus dem 18. Jahrhundert.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wallwitzburg


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (15. Juli 2011)

Mann, Mann Udo! Was Du alles weißt.
Oder hast Du es erst ergoogelt?
Die Runde geht mal wieder an Dich.

Mr. Starbuck


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2011)

Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Mann, Mann Udo! Was Du alles weißt.
> Oder hast Du es erst ergoogelt?
> Die Runde geht mal wieder an Dich.
> 
> Mr. Starbuck


Nee ich wollte mal einen anderen ranlassen, bin schon öfter durch Dessau daher kenne ich ein ganz wenig aus.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2011)

Na wo habe ich mich heute Vormittag hochgequält und was war das Ziel?


----------



## Glitscher (16. Juli 2011)

das "hochgequält" macht mich etwas stutzig, aber ich sag ma domburg im hakel?


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> das "hochgequält" macht mich etwas stutzig, aber ich sag ma domburg im hakel?


Ich kenne die Ruine Domburg nicht, gehe aber davon aus das sie in der Gemarkung Heteborn Nordwestlich vom Concordiasee, oder zw. Hedersleben und Kroppenstedt liegt.
Sie ist es aber nicht. Die ich meine liegt im mannsfeldischen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juli 2011)

Ist die Grillenburg bei Grillenberg. An der Burgruine war ich noch nicht, aber in Grillenberg. Und da ging's anschließend in Richtung Norden 'ne Weile berghoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist die Grillenburg bei Grillenberg. An der Burgruine war ich noch nicht, aber in Grillenberg. Und da ging's anschließend in Richtung Norden 'ne Weile berghoch.


Du hast recht, es ist die Grillenburg.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Grillenburg
Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2011)

Was sehe ich da?


----------



## TCE (18. Juli 2011)

...das kenn ich - das ist in Halle an der Saale (Nähe Holzplatz) vom Saale-Radwanderweg aus fotografiert. Eine historische Industrie-Ruine, für die sich zum Leidwesen der Stadt kein Investor findet. Was es mal war, weiß ich leider nicht, vielleicht 'n Speicher oder Maschinenfabrik...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2011)

Fast richtig, bis auf den Zweck des Gebäudes, da wurde was ziemlich Angenehmes "hergestellt". Den Namen dieser Bude hätte ich schon gerne.


----------



## Chris650 (18. Juli 2011)

*Meisterbräu wurde dort hergestellt.*


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2011)

Vorbildliche Antwort, bitte weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (18. Juli 2011)

Danke, Herr Lehrer


----------



## TCE (19. Juli 2011)

...das kenn ich - Rathaus Könnern ?!


----------



## Chris650 (19. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> ...das kenn ich - Rathaus Könnern ?!


 
Richtig.


----------



## TCE (19. Juli 2011)

...na dann biete ich jetzt folgendes an: Was ist es und Wo?


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> ...na dann biete ich jetzt folgendes an: Was ist es und Wo?


Ich weiß es, halte mich aber noch ein wenig zurück und lasse mal denen einen Vortritt die es auch wissen aber sich noch nie getraut haben zu antworten.


----------



## TCE (20. Juli 2011)

@Udo1
...das du es weißt, war mir schon klar 
und ich hoffte, du bist im Urlaub oder so


----------



## iMER.seburg (20. Juli 2011)

TT (Tach Tiffi  )
Das wäre auch eins meiner nächsten WoBI-Bilder gewesen. Nunja, warste eben schneller mit der Warte in Eescht (Langeneichstädt).


----------



## TCE (20. Juli 2011)

Tach auch. Das ist richtig. Die Warte und das Dolmengrab haben wir auf unserer Tour zu Himmelsscheibe zufällig gefunden.

http://www.himmelswege.de/59/

iMER.seburg ist der Nächste (auch wenn ich bei dir Tomaten auf den Augen habe?!


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> Tach auch. Das ist richtig. Die Warte und das Dolmengrab haben wir auf unserer Tour zu Himmelsscheibe zufällig gefunden.
> 
> http://www.himmelswege.de/59/
> 
> iMER.seburg ist der Nächste (auch wenn ich bei dir Tomaten auf den Augen habe?!


Ja Ja es sind wohl immer die gleichen die sich trauen zu rätseln, oder die anderen haben immer keine Knipse dabei.
@iMER.seburg sag mal was ist das eigentlich für ein Logo Radbrigade Merseburg?


----------



## iMER.seburg (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Udo.
Das Logo ist mein kleiner Eigenentwurf. Ähnlichkeiten mit ähnlichen Logos und der Abkürzung RB sind rein zufällig und unbeabsichtigt !!!
Ich brauchte doch einen Team-Namen für die Starts beim Kyffhäuser-MTB-Marathon. Da fiel mir RB Merseburg ein und dann kam eins zum anderen... 

Nun aber mal ein neues Rätsel:



Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> Das Logo ist mein kleiner Eigenentwurf. Ähnlichkeiten mit ähnlichen Logos und der Abkürzung RB sind rein zufällig und unbeabsichtigt !!!
> Ich brauchte doch einen Team-Namen für die Starts beim Kyffhäuser-MTB-Marathon. Da fiel mir RB Merseburg ein und dann kam eins zum anderen...
> 
> ...


Ist ja nicht weit weg von uns, oder? Ich glaube das Hochwasser stand in diesem Frühjahr  wohl bis fast an diesem Gedenkstein. Zumindestens die Wiesen rundherum standen ja alle unter Wasser.


----------



## iMER.seburg (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Udo.
Du hast natürlich recht  
Bin mal gespannt, ob da außer uns schon mal noch jemand anderes war...


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab's gegoogelt - aber das zählt nicht. 
Bin übrigens permanenter stiller Beobachter und Sightseer hier...


----------



## Kasebi (20. Juli 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja Ja es sind wohl immer die gleichen die sich trauen zu rätseln



Ich muß gestehen das ich das meißte was hier vorgestellt wurde auch nicht kannte. Vor allem wenn es nördlich von Zeitz ist.Meine Bindung nach Thüringen (SHK, J) ist doch stärker als die zum "Heimatland".
Mit dem Gedenkstein kann ich übrigens auch nichts anfangen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## TCE (21. Juli 2011)

...das kenn ich  "Den gefallenen MÄRZ Kämpfern..." in Kröllwitz.
Das Denkmal jährlich zu besuchen war damals in den umliegenden Schulen Pflichtveranstaltung.
Hoffentlich liege ich richtig, sonst geh ich noch mal raus und schaue nach


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> ...das kenn ich  "Den gefallenen MÄRZ Kämpfern..." in Kröllwitz.
> Das Denkmal jährlich zu besuchen war damals in den umliegenden Schulen Pflichtveranstaltung.
> Hoffentlich liege ich richtig, sonst geh ich noch mal raus und schaue nach


Na dann warten wir mal was iMER.seburg dazu sagt.


----------



## iMER.seburg (21. Juli 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann warten wir mal was iMER.seburg dazu sagt.



TT! Klar hast du recht.
 Für alle die sich jetzt in Halle auf die Suche machen: TCE meint LEUNA-Kröllwitz!!! Ich hatte diesen Hinweis auf dem Foto natürlich wegbearbeitet ;-)
Na dann mach mal weiter und zeig wo du warst!


----------



## TCE (22. Juli 2011)

R I C H T I G 
Leuna-Kröllwitz war die Lösung.

letztens bin ich hier vorbei gefahren. Wer kennt dieses Gebäude im Ostharz?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> R I C H T I G
> Leuna-Kröllwitz war die Lösung.
> 
> letztens bin ich hier vorbei gefahren. Wer kennt dieses Gebäude im Ostharz?


Schwierig, ein Tipp wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TCE (25. Juli 2011)

hm, ein Tipp. Also nicht von der Perspektive täuschen lassen. Und die Lösung ist im Thema enthalten...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2011)

Habe da eine sehr schwache Erinnerung an was (und im Netz finde ich keine Bestätigung).... im Wippertal?


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Habe da eine sehr schwache Erinnerung an was (und im Netz finde ich keine Bestätigung).... im Wippertal?


Hat eine entfernte Ähnlichkeit mit der Burg Falkenstein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bilde mir ein, daß an der Parkeisenbahn am Vatteröder Teich ein Burgmodell stand, das könnte es sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> hm, ein Tipp. Also nicht von der Perspektive täuschen lassen. Und die Lösung ist im Thema enthalten...


 
Also ich gehe davon aus, das es ein Modell der Burg Anhalt ist.
Bin mir nur nicht klar über den Standpunkt - eigentlich steht das in Alexisbad, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - aber das Umfeld kommt mir seltsam vor. Ist das von hinten fotografiert? Oder liege ich komplett daneben???


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein, daß an der Parkeisenbahn am Vatteröder Teich ein Burgmodell stand, das könnte es sein.


Habe mir die Perspektive der Aufnahme nochmals angesehen, könnte durchaus ein Modell einer Burganlage sein, aber ich weiß nicht wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe heute auchmal ein kleines Bild für Euch. Viel Spass beim raten.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe heute auchmal ein kleines Bild für Euch. Viel Spass beim raten.
> Gruß Bikermario


He Mario, Du bist noch nicht dran, erst einmal raten wo das Bild von TCE gemacht wurde, bzw. was es darstellt.


----------



## Bikermario (25. Juli 2011)

Entschuldigung! Wußte ich nicht. Aber sag mal: ich dachte man fotografiert Gebäude oder eine ganze Landschaften und nicht Grashalme und Blätter und ganz versteckt irgendwo im Hintergrund etwas was man kaum definieren bzw. erraten kann.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Entschuldigung! Wußte ich nicht. Aber sag mal: ich dachte man fotografiert Gebäude oder eine ganze Landschaften und nicht Grashalme und Blätter und ganz versteckt irgendwo im Hintergrund etwas was man kaum definieren bzw. erraten kann.
> Gruß Bikermario


Kein Problem Mario, steht alles im ersten Beitrag.
Ja Mario das ist es ja eben, man soll erraten wo man war und was es da zu sehen gibt, das ist eben manchmal auch etwas schwierig. Aber dafür gibt es ja auch den einen oder anderen hilfreichen Tipp.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, so langsam steigt die Spannung in's Unerträgliche...


----------



## TCE (25. Juli 2011)

...euch kann man wirklich nichts vormachen 
Ich gebe HASIFISCH den Punkt, da er das Objekt, obwohl stark stilisiert richtige erkannt hat.
Es ist das Model der Burg Anhalt fast am Fusse der selbigen Ruine aber dann doch näher an der SELKE-MÜHLE.
Bei meiner Rechersche habe ich dann doch noch ein detailgetreueres Model der Burg gefunden, das steht, so glaube ich in Ballenstädt
http://www.harzlife.de/extra/burgruine_anhalt.html
@BIKERMARIO: wenn die Burg im Original noch stünde, dann wären auch die Grashalme kleiner 

Das Selketal ist sehr idylitzsch 
http://www.ausflugsziele-harz.de/au...es/burg-schloss/burgruine-anhalt-selketal.htm


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> ...euch kann man wirklich nichts vormachen
> Ich gebe HASIFISCH den Punkt, da er das Objekt, obwohl stark stilisiert richtige erkannt hat.
> Es ist das Model der Burg Anhalt fast am Fusse der selbigen Ruine aber dann doch näher an der SELKE-MÜHLE...


 
Bier für alle...

Ich schlage vor, das wir ausnahmsweise mit dem Rätsel aus Post #593 weitermachen!


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bier für alle...
> 
> Ich schlage vor, das wir ausnahmsweise mit dem Rätsel aus Post #593 weitermachen!


Na dann werde ich mich mal dezent zurück halten was die Lösung angeht, andere vor. Landschaftlich sehr schön gelegen das gesuchte Objekt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2011)

Da gebe ich Udo1 recht und halte mich (sowieso bildlos) ebenfalls zurück.


----------



## TCE (26. Juli 2011)

Zitat: Ich schlage vor, das wir ausnahmsweise mit dem Rätsel aus Post #593 weitermachen!

na wo kommen wir denn da hin, lauten zwischenrufern auch noch recht und vortritt zu gewähren 
ihr glaubt ja gar nicht, wie ich gekämpft hatte, um endlich och ma e rätsel stellen zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> Zitat: Ich schlage vor, das wir ausnahmsweise mit dem Rätsel aus Post #593 weitermachen!
> 
> na wo kommen wir denn da hin, lauten zwischenrufern auch noch recht und vortritt zu gewähren
> ihr glaubt ja gar nicht, wie ich gekämpft hatte, um endlich och ma e rätsel stellen zu können...


 
War auch nur 'ne Ausnahme, weil ich im Studio keine Bilder zur Hand hatte...ansonsten werden hier ganz und gar resolut die Vereinsgesetze durchgezogen...


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Tipp, liegt am Ufer eines kleinen Flüsschens, in der Nähe der neuen ICE-Trasse und am Rande eines Schlossparkes.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2011)

Da stifte ich schnell auch noch etwas Verwirrung: keinen Kilometer entfernt beginnen alte Kohlegruben.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da stifte ich schnell auch noch etwas Verwirrung: keinen Kilometer entfernt beginnen alte Kohlegruben.


Und Luftlinie ca. 500 Meter stand das Chinesische Teehaus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2011)

Hm, wusste ich gar nicht, danke. Vermutlich wird mit diesem Tip jetzt schwer gegoogelt.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hm, wusste ich gar nicht, danke. Vermutlich wird mit diesem Tip jetzt schwer gegoogelt.


Ach ja und noch etwas in ca. 400 Meter nordöstlich sind am Uferweg 1 Paar bronzene Kinderfüße mit der Fußsohle nach oben eingegraben.


----------



## vertex98 (29. Juli 2011)

Moderne Kunst im Schlosspark Dieskau?


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Moderne Kunst im Schlosspark Dieskau?


Genau das ist es. Ich glaube  Bikermario wird Dir recht geben.
Na dann stell mal das nächste Rätsel ein, bin schon gespannt.


----------



## vertex98 (29. Juli 2011)

Ei jei jei, hab nahezu null Auswahl in meinem Album, aber hier kommt's:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2011)

Ich halte mich zurück...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juli 2011)

Ich nicht und tippe mal forsch auf die Staumauer der Wippertalsperre!


----------



## vertex98 (29. Juli 2011)

Nope, aber mit Talsperre liegst Du schon mal richtig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juli 2011)

Habe ja auch wirklich scharfe Augen, mir entgeht nix!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juli 2011)

Zillierbachtalsperre


----------



## vertex98 (29. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut! 

Na dann weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juli 2011)

Was sehe ich hinter dem Möchtegern-Skatepark? Wir schreiben das Jahr 2006 und die Fabrik, die mal die größte ihrer Art in Deutschland war, wird gerade abgerissen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Was sehe ich hinter dem Möchtegern-Skatepark? Wir schreiben das Jahr 2006 und die Fabrik, die mal die größte ihrer Art in Deutschland war, wird gerade abgerissen.


Für mich schwierig, tippe mal auf Halle so um den ehemaligen thüringischen Bahnhof. Aber da es ja ein Bild aus dem Jahr 2006 ist, und ich erst 2007 nach S-A gezogen bin habe ich also keine richtige Ahnung und klinke mich in dieser Raterunde aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juli 2011)

Soweit waren aber Deine Vermutungen völlig richtig, Udo1.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Juli 2011)

Das war die Neue Actien Zucker Raffinerie.
Schade drum...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juli 2011)

Komplett hätte man sie nicht abreißen müssen, war ja auch ein Symbol für wichtige Zeit der Industrialisierung in Halle .. naja.
Weiter gehts.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. August 2011)

Sorry, ich bin ja dran...
Wo war ich?


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. August 2011)

auf dem Banditos-Treffen in Zerbst?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. August 2011)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> auf dem Banditos-Treffen in Zerbst?


 
Nein, das ist leider falsch. Steckt auch keine Bikergang oder sowas dahinter, mehr Motorradschrauber...


----------



## Glitscher (1. August 2011)

sieht aus wie eine von vielen wasserburgen in sachsen anhalt. hab erst an egeln gedacht, sollte es aber nicht sein. schneidlingen?!

die sehn alle so gleich aus...

edith erinnert sich: die moppeds sollen wohl ein hinweis sein: da war doch ma was mit nem riesengroßen motorrad mit panzermotor...das warn auch "schrauber" und saßen in Zilly?!


----------



## Hasifisch (1. August 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> ...die moppeds sollen wohl ein hinweis sein...
> ...das warn auch "schrauber" und saßen in Zilly?!


 
Volle Punktzahl! War letztes Jahr beim alljährlichen Oldtimertreffen in Zilly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (2. August 2011)

BAM!

asche auf mein haupt, trotz >400 trainingskilometer letzte woche in heimischen gefilden nich geschafft ma anzuhalten und n bild zu schießen

----> wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nich?!


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2011)

Na dann werde ich mal ein leichtes  Rätsel einstellen.
Wo hängt diese Feuerglocke?


----------



## vertex98 (4. August 2011)

Hmm...sieht aus wie Sandstein, z.T. leicht roetlich. Angegammelte Schieferplatte? Richtung unteres Saaletal? Ins mansfeldische?


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Hmm...sieht aus wie Sandstein, z.T. leicht roetlich. Angegammelte Schieferplatte? Richtung unteres Saaletal? Ins mansfeldische?


Nee ist es leider nicht. Levin von der Schulenburg hätte das gar nicht gefallen an der Saale zu wohnen.


----------



## vertex98 (5. August 2011)

Der Spruch mit Levin war bestimmt n nett gemeinter Hinweis, aber prallt an mir Geschichtsignoranten komplett ab...

Deshalb...

Schochwitz?


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Der Spruch mit Levin war bestimmt n nett gemeinter Hinweis, aber prallt an mir Geschichtsignoranten komplett ab...
> 
> Deshalb...
> 
> Schochwitz?


Nein auch ist es nicht.
Neuer Hinweis
Von 1955 bis 1990 befand sich im Schloss die Zentrale Schulungsstätte der CDU der DDR Otto Nuschke an einen Nebenfluss der Saale.


----------



## vertex98 (5. August 2011)

Dann scheint's wohl Schloss Burgscheidungen zu sein...


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Dann scheint's wohl Schloss Burgscheidungen zu sein...


Bingo, dann mach mal weiter, ach ja das Schloss Burgscheidungen ist wirklich einen Besuch wert.


----------



## vertex98 (6. August 2011)

So mag ich das! Man muss mich mit der Nase in die Loesung stupsen! LOL 
Obwohl ich da wohl schon mal vorbeigeradelt sein muss. Sieht man das Schloss vom Unstrut-Radweg aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (6. August 2011)

Weiter geht's:


----------



## Deleted 58074 (6. August 2011)

ich will nicht hoffen, daß diese Wolke von dem Kraftwerk kommt...
(tolles stimmungsvolles Foto)
ansonsten: keine Ahnung...


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> So mag ich das! Man muss mich mit der Nase in die Loesung stupsen! LOL
> Obwohl ich da wohl schon mal vorbeigeradelt sein muss. Sieht man das Schloss vom Unstrut-Radweg aus?


Man sieht es.


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Weiter geht's:


Raßnitzer See Südufer, Pilgerweg und Salzstraße. Im Hintergrund EON SCHKOPAU.


----------



## vertex98 (7. August 2011)

LOL!
Praeziser geht's nimmer!


----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> LOL!
> Praeziser geht's nimmer!


Ach ja und hinter den Bäumen, ca. 400 m weiter geht es links ab auf den Rüsternweg -Naturlehrpfad- fährt sich auch schön, immer an der Luppe entlang.
Bild folgt sogleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2011)

Über welchen Tal scheinen die weißen Wolken und die Sonne, die mich gestern ganz schön wärmte. Ca. 2 km nach links kann man auf einen schmalen Übergang (keine Brücke) in luftiger Höhe das Tal überqueren.


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Über welchen Tal scheinen die weißen Wolken und die Sonne, die mich gestern ganz schön wärmte. Ca. 2 km nach links kann man auf einen schmalen Übergang (keine Brücke) in luftiger Höhe das Tal überqueren.


Kleiner Hinweis.




Von diesem Standpunkt, genau 1,8 km nach Osten war mein Standpunkt. Auf dem Bild über den linken Bildrand weiter. Auch dieser Wasserlauf gehört zu diesem Tal.


----------



## vertex98 (9. August 2011)

Das muss doch irgendwo entlang des Nordharzrandes sein, oder?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (9. August 2011)

Kann es sein, dass du auf dem zweiten Bild auf der Vorsperre der Wipper stehst und dann das Wippertal in Richtung Wippra fotografiert hast?


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du auf dem zweiten Bild auf der Vorsperre der Wipper stehst und dann das Wippertal in Richtung Wippra fotografiert hast?


Also ZappBrannigan, 
dann mach mal weiter, es ist das Wippertal und zwar genau 2,5 km westlich der Museumsbrauerei und 1,8 km östlich der Talsperrenmauer.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (9. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also ZappBrannigan,
> dann mach mal weiter, es ist das Wippertal und zwar genau 2,5 km westlich der Museumsbrauerei und 1,8 km östlich der Talsperrenmauer.



Da war ich letzte Woche auch und eigentlich sollte es MEIN nächstes Rätsel werden 

Naja... egal. Dann gibt's eben etwas anderes! Also... wo bin ich bzw. auf welchen Berg schaue ich gerade (im Hintergrund)?






Auf die Plätze... fertig... los!!!


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Da war ich letzte Woche auch und eigentlich sollte es MEIN nächstes Rätsel werden
> 
> Naja... egal. Dann gibt's eben etwas anderes! Also... wo bin ich bzw. auf welchen Berg schaue ich gerade (im Hintergrund)?
> 
> ...


Du stehst auf einer Elbbrücke, nein ich korrigiere, Du stehst auf der Mittellandkanaltrockbrücke die über die Elbe führt und schaust nach Norden. Im Hintergrund ist die Salzhalde nördlich Loitsche zu sehen, zumindestens habe ich die gesehen als wir 2010 die Elbe abwärts gefahren sind.


----------



## B..G.M.... (9. August 2011)

...oder sind das vielleicht die Zielitzer Höhenzüge?


----------



## vertex98 (10. August 2011)

Ich glaub im Vergleich mit Google Earth passt Udos Antwort ganz gut...

Und weil Udo immer so praezise ist, sollte er in Zukunft verpflichtet werden, die Koordinaten des Standorts mit abzuschaetzen. LOL


----------



## ZappBrannigan (10. August 2011)

Verdammt... das war wohl zu einfach. Für Udo muss ich mir wirklich mal Etwas schwereres ausdenken... aber er ist halt wahrscheinlich schon überall gewesen 

Natürlich hat Udo recht. Es ist die Trogbrücke des Mittellandkanals über die Elbe und im Hintergrund sieht man die Halde des Kaliwerks in Zielitz.

So denn... Udo ist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ich glaub im Vergleich mit Google Earth passt Udos Antwort ganz gut...
> 
> Und weil Udo immer so praezise ist, sollte er in Zukunft verpflichtet werden, die Koordinaten des Standorts mit abzuschaetzen. LOL


O.K. UTM-Koordinate wird ab jetzt mit angegeben.
Neues Bild kommt heute noch, bin gerade von meiner Stempeljagd zurück und muss erst noch schnell den Tourbericht schreiben.


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2011)

So, nun ein Bild vom Anfang des Jahres 2011, da sah alles etwas anders aus.





Wo stehe ich, bzw. was ist das für ein große Gebäude am linken Wasserrand?


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2011)

ist scheinbar etwas schwer.
Kleiner Hinweis. Bei einem vorhergehenden Hochwasser kenterte hier, bei der Rettung von Kajakfahrern, ein Ausflugsschiff. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das im Namen "Nixe" vorkam.


----------



## Ruedi04 (12. August 2011)

Also mal ein Tip ins blaue....

Die Bode irgendwo im Harzvorland, so bei Quedlinburg


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2011)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Also mal ein Tip ins blaue....
> 
> Die Bode irgendwo im Harzvorland, so bei Quedlinburg


Da gibt es aber leider keine Ausflugsschiffe und auch kein Schiff das bei der Rettung von Wasserwanderern gekentert ist. Also nicht der Harz.


----------



## vertex98 (13. August 2011)

Du scheinst in Freyburg auf der Unstrutbruecke zu stehen. Leider keine Ahnung wegen dem Gebaeude im Hintergrund...


----------



## Kasebi (13. August 2011)

vertex98 hat recht. Es ist Freyburg an der Unstrut. Ich denke du schaust Richtung Wehr und Schleuse
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Du scheinst in Freyburg auf der Unstrutbruecke zu stehen. Leider keine Ahnung wegen dem Gebaeude im Hintergrund...





Kasebi schrieb:


> vertex98 hat recht. Es ist Freyburg an der Unstrut. Ich denke du schaust Richtung Wehr und Schleuse
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hast recht vertex98, es ist die Unstrutbrücke, im Hintergrund das Brauhaus Burgmühle -Erlebnisbrauerei-.
Kasebi hat natürlich auch recht
Das Wehr ist vollkommen überspült, man sieht es nicht mehr.
Also *vertex98* Du bist dran


----------



## vertex98 (13. August 2011)

Da muesste doch auch der Unstrutradweg drueberlaufen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (13. August 2011)

OK. Etwas bearbeitet, sollte aber dennoch ziemlich leicht erratbar sein...


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> OK. Etwas bearbeitet, sollte aber dennoch ziemlich leicht erratbar sein...


Sieht aus wie die Autobahnbrücke über die Saale etwa bei Bernburg.


----------



## vertex98 (14. August 2011)

Udo, ich weiss nicht, ob ich das so ganz ohne UTM-Angabe gelten lassen kann. LOL 
Aber ein Auge zugedrueckt. 

Hier das Original:






Gruss


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Udo, ich weiss nicht, ob ich das so ganz ohne UTM-Angabe gelten lassen kann. LOL
> Aber ein Auge zugedrueckt.
> 
> Hier das Original:
> ...


Oh ja entschuldige. 
Koordinate: 32 U 685561 5733749
Neues Bild kommt am späten Nachmittag, muss erst noch in den Irrgarten bei Eckhartsberga, habe Enkelwochenende.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... muss erst noch in den Irrgarten bei Eckhartsberga, habe Enkelwochenende.


War das das jetzt schon ein Tipp auf das neue Rätsel?


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> War das das jetzt schon ein Tipp auf das neue Rätsel?


Na gut Torsten, hier das neue Rätsel.




Wo stehe ich zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme und welcher Ort mit welcher Sehenswürdigkeit liegt unter mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (14. August 2011)

Ich denke, Du stehst auf dem Questenberg und schaust auf das gleichnamige Dorf (am Karstwanderweg), inklusive Roland.


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du stehst auf dem Questenberg und schaust auf das gleichnamige Dorf (am Karstwanderweg), inklusive Roland.


Mann das war schnell, kannst es ruhig sagen es stimmt alles. War gestern auf dem K-Weg unterwegs auf Stempeljagd über den Bauengraben -oder auch periodischer See genannt- zur Queste, ein super Ausblick. 
32 U 646996 5706797
Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## vertex98 (14. August 2011)

OK, nochmal leichte Kategorie:


----------



## Chris650 (15. August 2011)

BUNA Springbrunnen auf der Peissnitz in Halle/S ??


----------



## vertex98 (15. August 2011)

Als BUNA Springbrunnen kannt ich's noch nicht, aber der Rest stimmt - es ist die Fontaene auf der Ziegelwiese (Eroeffnungsnacht 2009).


----------



## Chris650 (15. August 2011)

Wo habe ich dieses Foto gemacht?


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2011)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich dieses Foto gemacht?


Sieht fast so aus wie die Stadt- und Marktkirche St. Peter am Marktplatz.


----------



## Chris650 (16. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht fast so aus wie die Stadt- und Marktkirche St. Peter am Marktplatz.


 

Nein, diese Klosterkirche liegt im Norden von Halle.


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. August 2011)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Nein, diese Klosterkirche liegt im Norden von Halle.



Das ist die St. Briccius Kirche in der Pfarrstraße in Trotha


----------



## Chris650 (16. August 2011)

Nein, diese Kirche steht im Landkreis SLK. Im Rücken hat man folgendes Gebäude:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (16. August 2011)

dann doch die Klosterkirche St. Georg & Pancratius in Hecklingen?


----------



## Chris650 (16. August 2011)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> dann doch die Klosterkirche St. Georg & Pancratius in Hecklingen?



Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## Ruedi04 (17. August 2011)

Ich such mal ein schönes Foto raus, werde es heut Nachmittag reinstellen.


----------



## Ruedi04 (17. August 2011)

So, hier das versprochene Ratefoto


----------



## Chris650 (18. August 2011)

Eckertalsperre.


----------



## Ruedi04 (18. August 2011)

Richtig, war es doch zu einfach....
Der nächste bitte


----------



## Chris650 (18. August 2011)

Wo steht diese Kirche?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. August 2011)

In Köthen und sie heißt St. Jacob.


----------



## Chris650 (18. August 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In Köthen und sie heißt St. Jacob.



Richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. August 2011)

Da ich immer noch keine Bilder habe, bietet sich hiermit die Chance für einen schnellen mit Bild!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2011)

schnell und einfach


----------



## Udo1 (19. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> schnell und einfach


Mein Tipp: Da hat der Sturm, wahrscheinlich um Thale, ordentlich zugeschlagen.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2011)

na aber bissl genauer gehts schon 

ps: sturm wars nicht, als tipp, sondern ein hangrutsch.


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> na aber bissl genauer gehts schon
> 
> ps: sturm wars nicht, als tipp, sondern ein hangrutsch.


Na dann sage ich mal es ist der Wanderweg zur Rosstrappe der durch einen erdrutsch verschüttet wurde.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2011)

Yep!
Du darfst wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2011)

Na dann mal was leichtes

Wo steht dieses Gefährt, und was ist das besondere an diesem Denkmal?


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2011)

mmh,scheint wohl etwas schwer zu sein.
O.K. ein Tipp, diese Lock hatte keine Kohlefeuerung.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. August 2011)

In Merseburg hinter der FH ist so ein Industriemuseum, dort steht eine Dampfspeicherlok (glaube ich jedenfalls). Das könnte sie sein. Ansonsten stehen diese Loks überall rum, die wurden nämlich gerne in Betrieben mit hoher Explosionsgefahr (Braunkohleverarbeitung, chemische Industrie...) eingesetzt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In Merseburg hinter der FH ist so ein Industriemuseum, dort steht eine Dampfspeicherlok (glaube ich jedenfalls). Das könnte sie sein. Ansonsten stehen diese Loks überall rum, die wurden nämlich gerne in Betrieben mit hoher Explosionsgefahr (Braunkohleverarbeitung, chemische Industrie...) eingesetzt.


Was den Einsatz diser Lok angeht liegst Du vollkommen richtig.
Aber Merseburg ist es nicht, weil Merseburg zu weit südwestlich vom Standort der Lok liegt.
Aber ich muss das mal prüfen, ob in Merseburg auch so eine rumsteht.


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2011)

Nun ein weiterer Tipp. In 121 Meter und Peilung 121° vom Standort befindet sich ein Stausee, den der durchfließende Fluß seinen Namen gegeben hat.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. August 2011)

Die Lok müsste im/am ehemaligen Bahnkraftwerk Muldenstein stehen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Lok müsste im/am ehemaligen Bahnkraftwerk Muldenstein stehen.


Na das hat ja diesmal gedauert.
Mach mal weiter Ritter Runkel, wir warten schon.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. August 2011)

Peinlich, habe immer noch kein Bild, ein Schneller kann mal wieder.


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2011)

Na in welcher Stadt und wo genau steht dieser schöne Baum?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. August 2011)

Kannte ich bisher gar nicht. Aber dieses Rätsel ist ja sozusagen selbstauflösend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2011)

Kleiner Tipp:
*UTM Gitter*
_Punkt 1:_
33U 310158
5766102,87m
Entfernung 26,7 km; Peilung zum Ziel 151°
_Punkt 2:_
33U 293981
5734872,84m
Entfernung 28,1 km; Peilung zum Ziel 71°


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. August 2011)

Tip für solche GPS-Asse wie ich eines bin:mal beim Betrachten der Früchte des Baumes das Holländische bemühen und etwas kombinieren...


----------



## Kasebi (25. August 2011)

Oraniermonument in Oranienbaum-Wörlitz. 

 Wenn richtig lag's am Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl durch Ritter Runkel.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Oraniermonument in Oranienbaum-Wörlitz.
> 
> Wenn richtig lag's am Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl durch Ritter Runkel.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
natürlich ist es der schmiedeeiserne Orangenbaum, der auf dem Marktplatz von Oranienbaum steht.
Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Kasebi (26. August 2011)

Dann will ich mal. Ich habe drei Wünsche auf einmal:
1.* Name des Ortes
2.* Name des Gewässer's 
und fall es jemand weiß: Das rote Gebäude das man durch die Bäume sieht. Was war Bzw ist das heute.
* = Pflichtangaben





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal. Ich habe drei Wünsche auf einmal:
> 1.* Name des Ortes
> 2.* Name des Gewässer's
> und fall es jemand weiß: Das rote Gebäude das man durch die Bäume sieht. Was war Bzw ist das heute.
> ...


Hallo Kasebi,
Südliches Sachsen-Anhalt? Burgenlandkreis? Zeitz? Floßgraben, oder Mühlgraben? würde ich mal so vermuten, kommst ja aus der Ecke.


----------



## Kasebi (26. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> Südliches Sachsen-Anhalt? Burgenlandkreis? Zeitz? Floßgraben, oder Mühlgraben? würde ich mal so vermuten, kommst ja aus der Ecke.



Alles rüschtüg. Das war in den Siebzigern unser Weg vom Zeitzer Bahnhof zur Berufsschule. Ist übrigens das rote Gebäude im Hintergrund. Heute ist dort die Volkshochschule untergebracht. Der korrekte Namen ist übrigens Mühlgraben. Hier noch mal ein weiteres Bild. Gleicher Kamerastandpunkt aber nach der anderen Seite.





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Alles rüschtüg. Das war in den Siebzigern unser Weg vom Zeitzer Bahnhof zur Berufsschule. Ist übrigens das rote Gebäude im Hintergrund. Heute ist dort die Volkshochschule untergebracht. Der korrekte Namen ist übrigens Mühlgraben. Hier noch mal ein weiteres Bild. Gleicher Kamerastandpunkt aber nach der anderen Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Kasebi,
ich wollte mich doch eigentlich zurückhalten. Na mal sehen was ich so in meinen Fundus finde.


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2011)

Nun hier ein neues Bild,
wo wollte ich langfahren,habe es dann aber vorgezogen das ganze abzubrechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (27. August 2011)

Hmm...zu viele Laubbaeume fuer Eckerlochstieg...


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Hmm...zu viele Laubbaeume fuer Eckerlochstieg...


Warum zu viel Laubbäume? Ja es ist das Eckerloch, Wanderweg 10D.
Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## vertex98 (27. August 2011)

Ui, haett ich nicht gedacht...hatte Eckerloch nur mit viel Nadelwald im Kopf...
Bin auf Bildsuche...


----------



## vertex98 (27. August 2011)

OK, welche Gebaeude sind auf der "Silhouette" zu erkennen?


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> OK, welche Gebaeude sind auf der "Silhouette" zu erkennen?


Könnte in Dessau/Roßlau das ehemalige Schloss sein, auch Johannbau genannt, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Zumindestens sind die charkteristischen Bögen fast identisch.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. August 2011)

Dieses etwas untypische Gebäude (der Turm fehlt eigentlich) wurde über einen Arm eines größeren Flusses fotografiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (28. August 2011)

Ritter Runkel scheint ja Bescheid zu wissen und hat schon hilfreiche Tips gegeben. 
Um ein ehemaliges Schloss handelt es sich uebrigens nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Outliner (29. August 2011)

sieht aus wie ein fkk-strand bei sonnenuntergang.


----------



## vertex98 (29. August 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein fkk-strand bei sonnenuntergang.



LOL
Deine anruechigen Kommentare wuerden Albrecht bestimmt nicht gefallen


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein fkk-strand bei sonnenuntergang.


Finde ich eigentlich nicht. ich finde eher eine sehr gelungene Aufnahme. Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht was das für ein Gebäude ist, denn  ein Schloss soll es ja nicht sein, oder auch noch nie gewesen sein.


----------



## vertex98 (29. August 2011)

OK, dann werd ich etwas genauer:

Kardinal Albrecht wuerde diese anruechigen Bemerkungen sicherlich nicht gefallen...


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> OK, dann werd ich etwas genauer:
> 
> Kardinal Albrecht wuerde diese anruechigen Bemerkungen sicherlich nicht gefallen...


Jetzt wo du es sagst, werde ich mir die Wirkungsstätte des "Albrecht von Brandenburg" mal ansehen, vorher gehe ich aber erst in das Geiseltalmuseum und dann in den DOM.


----------



## vertex98 (29. August 2011)

Bingo!


----------



## Outliner (30. August 2011)

äh.ich habe nach albrecht dem bären gegoogelt.
solche nippelbilder sehen nicht nach einem geistlichen aus...


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> äh.ich habe nach albrecht dem bären gegoogelt.
> solche nippelbilder sehen nicht nach einem geistlichen aus...


Ja der Albrecht war kein Kostverächter.
Aber hier das neue Rätsel. Wo habe ich am Sonntag Vormittag einen Stop eingelegt?


----------



## vertex98 (30. August 2011)

Hmm...sieht auf jeden Fall nach 'nem Kohlenmeiler aus.
Ziegelrodaer Forst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Hmm...sieht auf jeden Fall nach 'nem Kohlenmeiler aus.
> Ziegelrodaer Forst?


Erster Satz ist genau richtig. Zweiter Satz, im Ziegelrodaer Forst gibt es keinen Kohlenmeiler.


----------



## vertex98 (30. August 2011)

OK...dann vielleicht irgendwo Richtung Suedharz, so zwischen Helbra & Wippra?


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> OK...dann vielleicht irgendwo Richtung Suedharz, so zwischen Helbra & Wippra?


Ja Du liegst jetzt schon richtig, was die Gegend anbelangt.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (30. August 2011)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ich weiß es! Endlich mal was!
Bin nur gerade im Bike-Urlaub und kann kein Bild beisteuern, deshalb ein Tip
Kohlenstrasse


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ich weiß es! Endlich mal was!
> Bin nur gerade im Bike-Urlaub und kann kein Bild beisteuern, deshalb ein Tip
> Kohlenstrasse


Na endlich mal ein Einheimischer. Das Du weist war mir schon bewusst. Da gibt es auch noch eine zweite Besonderheit, einen Waldpfad (Rundweg) nur für Rollstuhlfahrer, finde ich Klasse. So einen Weg habe ich noch nie gesehen, wäre schön wenn sich andere Gemeinden daran ein Beispiel nehmen würden.


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ein Einheimischer. Das Du weist war mir schon bewusst. Da gibt es auch noch eine zweite Besonderheit, einen Waldpfad (Rundweg) nur für Rollstuhlfahrer, finde ich Klasse. So einen Weg habe ich noch nie gesehen, wäre schön wenn sich andere Gemeinden daran ein Beispiel nehmen würden.


Na noch niemand eine Ahnung?
Hier eine kleine Hilfestellung.
UTM-Gitter
Punkt 1: 32 U 658774 5714263 Peilung: 853 m 172° vom Punkt 1 aus
Punkt 2: 32 U 657527 5714036 Peilung: 1,5 km 114° vom Punkt 2 aus

Nun vielleicht kann jemand die Koordinate des gesuchten Punktes/Aufnahmeortes bestimmen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2011)

Na, war doch zu schwer, obwohl Bergarbeiter es ja wusste, es aber nicht sagte.




Das ist der Rollstuhltrail durch den Wald oberhalb Grillenberg.




Und das ist die Auflösung, die Köhlerhütte mit Meiler, ca 500 m von den Pferdeköpfen entfernt an der Kohlenstraße gelegen, nördlich Grillenberg.
Koordinate: 32 U 658891 5713419


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2011)

Na dann mal was leichtes!
Wo befindet sich diese Quelle?


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2011)

Scheint wohl auch etwas schwer zu sein.
Hinweis:
Im jetzigen Jagen 115 befindet sich eine große tiefe Pinge.
Dort wurde Brauneisenerz, das in Grauwacke und Grünstein eingemengt auftritt bergmännisch ausgebeutet. Dies geschah in sehr alter Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl auch etwas schwer zu sein.
> Hinweis:
> Im jetzigen Jagen 115 befindet sich eine große tiefe Pinge.
> Dort wurde Brauneisenerz, das in Grauwacke und Grünstein eingemengt auftritt bergmännisch ausgebeutet. Dies geschah in sehr alter Zeit.


O.K. es war auch zu schwer.
Es ist die Stahlquelle, gelegen zwischen Dankerode und Neuhaus an der K2351 im Wipperberg. 
Koordinate: 32 U 647968 5719623


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

Aber jetzt was leichtes.
Was ist das für ein Gebäude und wo steht es?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. September 2011)

<----


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> <----


Also wenn bis übermorgen noch keiner weiß wo sich dieses Bauwerk befindet, dann, Hasifisch, löse es bitte auf.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. September 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also wenn bis übermorgen noch keiner weiß wo sich dieses Bauwerk befindet, dann, Hasifisch, löse es bitte auf.


 
Ich habe Hoffnung, das ich es nicht machen muss...


----------



## vertex98 (5. September 2011)

LOL. Wie bereits erwaehnt: Ich mag diese Raetsel, wo ich mit der Nase in die Loesung gedrueckt werde. 
Muss wohl das Westerntor in Wernigerode sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (5. September 2011)




----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> LOL. Wie bereits erwaehnt: Ich mag diese Raetsel, wo ich mit der Nase in die Loesung gedrueckt werde.
> Muss wohl das Westerntor in Wernigerode sein.





Hasifisch schrieb:


>


Na dann mach mal weiter vertex98.


----------



## vertex98 (5. September 2011)

OK, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Udo binnen 2 Minuten die Loesung praesentiert inkl. Fliessgeschwindigkeit, botanischem Inventar und Sonnenstand:

Wo befinden sich diese "Stromschnellen"?


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> OK, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Udo binnen 2 Minuten die Loesung praesentiert inkl. Fliessgeschwindigkeit, botanischem Inventar und Sonnenstand:
> 
> Wo befinden sich diese "Stromschnellen"?


Wenn Du mir das Datum der Aufnahme mitteilst kann ich Dir auch den Sonnenauf.- und Untergang, sowie den Mondauf.- und Untergang mitteilen und die Koordinate der gesuchten Stromschnelle auch noch.


----------



## vertex98 (5. September 2011)

Nee, nee, lass mal. Die Astronomiedaten sind da jetzt nicht mehr so entscheidend...


----------



## Kasebi (5. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> OK, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Udo binnen 2 Minuten die Loesung praesentiert inkl. Fliessgeschwindigkeit, botanischem Inventar und Sonnenstand:
> 
> Wo befinden sich diese "Stromschnellen"?



Das dürfte das Wehr *Altenburg* sein. Es ist eine Staustufe der Saale.
die als Steinschüttung ausgeführt ist. Es liegt zwischen Bad Kösen und Naumburg am Flußkilometer 164,9. Die UTM Koordinaten wird sicherlich Udo nachreichen. Nächster Ort ist NMB Almrich

Früher war hier anlanden und umtragen nicht ganz einfach. Heute wo alles für den Kommerz planiert werden muß nur noch langweilig. Also gar nicht erst aussteigen sondern mit dem entsprechenden Boot da runter. Meins war und ist das Yukon Expedition von Prijon. Und wenn du die richtige Linie erwischt hast gings sogar ohne Grundberührung. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## vertex98 (5. September 2011)

Ich glaub, das kann ich so gelten lassen. 

Weiter geht's!


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das kann ich so gelten lassen.
> 
> Weiter geht's!


32 U 694335 5671000


----------



## Kasebi (6. September 2011)

Da will ich mal.
Wo steht diese Mühle?





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Da will ich mal.
> Wo steht diese Mühle?
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht schmuck aus und kann am 11.09. sicherlich besichtigt werden. Aber wo sie steht weiß ich noch nicht, na ja man kann ja nicht alles wissen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (6. September 2011)

Ich glaub's fast nicht. Da giebts in SA etwas was Udo noch nicht kennt.
Einen weiteren Hinweis gebe ich aber erst Morgen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## vertex98 (7. September 2011)

Hmm...nachdem ich mir alle Photos der geschaetzten 8000 Windmuehlen in Sachsen-Anhalt angesehen habe D), gebe ich mal folgenden Tip ab:

Bockwitz

Gruss


----------



## Kasebi (7. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Hmm...nachdem ich mir alle Photos der geschaetzten 8000 Windmuehlen in Sachsen-Anhalt angesehen habe D), gebe ich mal folgenden Tip ab:
> 
> Bockwitz
> 
> Gruss



Fast richtig.  Aber eben nur fast. Das geht noch genauer
Gibt es da irgendwo ein Verzeichnis aller Windmühlen in SA,S und TH oder auch Gesamt Deutschland?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fast richtig.  Aber eben nur fast. Das geht noch genauer
> Gibt es da irgendwo ein Verzeichnis aller Windmühlen in SA,S und TH oder auch Gesamt Deutschland?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Wüchwitz-Bockwitz Burgenlandkreis
Turmholländer, konisch, Haube, Windrose, ohne    Flügel


----------



## Kasebi (7. September 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wüchwitz-Bockwitz Burgenlandkreis
> Turmholländer, konisch, Haube, Windrose, ohne    Flügel



Würchwitz stimmt.  Aber der zweite Teil der Ortsangabe eben nicht. Auch wenn die Mühle umgangssprachlich als Bockwitzer Mühle angesprochen wird gehört sie eben nicht zu Bockwitz. 
Sie gehört zu Suxdorf. Das ist wie Bockwitz ein Ortsteil von Würchwitz. Und Würchwitz gehört seit einiger Zeit wiederrum zu Zeitz.Es steht übrigens  hier etwas dazu.
Zu Würchwitz giebt es aber auch noch mehr interessante Dinge zu sagen. Da wäre einmal die besondere Beziehung zur Olsenbande. Und dan giebt es dort eine Spezialität für die man weder Schimmelpilze noch Bakterienkulturen nimmt. 
Und nicht vergessen wollen wir den Wein.
Ich würde dann aber vorschlagen *vertex98* weitermacht. Er war doch als erster ran an der Mühle. Ich denke mal Udo ist damit einverstanden.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Würchwitz stimmt.  Aber der zweite Teil der Ortsangabe eben nicht. Auch wenn die Mühle umgangssprachlich als Bockwitzer Mühle angesprochen wird gehört sie eben nicht zu Bockwitz.
> Sie gehört zu Suxdorf. Das ist wie Bockwitz ein Ortsteil von Würchwitz. Und Würchwitz gehört seit einiger Zeit wiederrum zu Zeitz.Es steht übrigens  hier etwas dazu.
> Zu Würchwitz giebt es aber auch noch mehr interessante Dinge zu sagen. Da wäre einmal die besondere Beziehung zur Olsenbande. Und dan giebt es dort eine Spezialität für die man weder Schimmelpilze noch Bakterienkulturen nimmt.
> Und nicht vergessen wollen wir den Wein.
> ...


Na klar doch. Vertex98 wir warten.


----------



## vertex98 (8. September 2011)

Danke, Danke!

OK, welcher Gebaeudekomplex ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber rechts unter dem Fotostand(?)ort müsste die Laurentiuskirche bzw. der botanische Garten sein, so etwa.


----------



## kindi (8. September 2011)

Ich sage "Roter Ochse" in Halle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (8. September 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber rechts unter dem Fotostand(?)ort müsste die Laurentiuskirche bzw. der botanische Garten sein, so etwa.



Stimmt, aber die folgende Antwort stimmt noch mehr:



kindi schrieb:


> Ich sage "Roter Ochse" in Halle.



Also weiter bitte!


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die folgende Antwort stimmt noch mehr:
> 
> 
> 
> Also weiter bitte!


Na Kindi, keine Fotos mehr?


----------



## kindi (12. September 2011)

Na gut, einer geht noch!

Es geht um den Gebäudekomplex im Hintergrund!


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Na gut, einer geht noch!
> 
> Es geht um den Gebäudekomplex im Hintergrund!


Bin ahnungslos, vielleicht irgendwann ein kleiner Tipp?


----------



## Ruedi04 (13. September 2011)

kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.... glaube Richtung Günthersdorf hab ich das Schloß schon einmal gesehen...


----------



## kindi (14. September 2011)

In dem Ortsnamen hat sich eine Burg versteckt und der Heidesteig führt durch diesen Ort in dem sich das Gebäude befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. September 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> In dem Ortsnamen hat sich eine Burg versteckt und der Heidesteig führt durch diesen Ort in dem sich das Gebäude befindet.


 
Der Heidesteig durch die Dübener Heide?
Bild wird klarer - aber ich habe momentan keine Zeit Bilder rauszusuchen...


----------



## kindi (14. September 2011)

Es wird wärmer - natürlich ist der Heidesteig nicht mit Beerenstieg usw. bei euch zu zu vergleichen. (dafür aber 160 km lang)


----------



## kindi (17. September 2011)

The winner is ?

Niemand.

Es handels sich bei dem versteckten Gebäude um das Schloss in  Burgkemnitz.


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> The winner is ?
> 
> Niemand.
> 
> Es handels sich bei dem versteckten Gebäude um das Schloss in  Burgkemnitz.


Na dann noch einmal, war wohl doch etwas zu schwierig.


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2011)

@kindi,
wie sieht es aus, hast Du noch ein neues Rätsel, oder gibts Du ab an an einen der schnell ist.


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2011)

Na gut, bis "kindi" ein neues gefunden hat, hier mal schnell ein neues Rätsel.




Wie man ja unschwer erkennen kann, ist auf dem Bild ein Förderturm zu sehen.
Wie heißt dieser ehemalige Schacht, oder wie heißt der Ort nebenan.


----------



## vertex98 (20. September 2011)

Ich tippe erstmal grob auf Suedharz, aber Wettelrode scheint's nicht zu sein...


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ich tippe erstmal grob auf Suedharz, aber Wettelrode scheint's nicht zu sein...


Südharz ist gar nicht so verkehrt, aber bei Wettelrode hast Du recht, das ist es nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2011)

Kleiner Tipp.
Mit den Förderkorb geht es nicht mehr runter, man muss auf Leitern in den Schacht runter steigen um auf Sohle 2 zu gelangen.


----------



## vertex98 (22. September 2011)

Scheint "Grube Glasebach" bei Strassberg zu sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Scheint "Grube Glasebach" bei Strassberg zu sein, oder?


Bingo. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## vertex98 (23. September 2011)

Ok, kennt einer diese Gebaeude?


----------



## micha.qlb (23. September 2011)

Sternenwarte; Peißnitzinsel; Halle ???.... 

... achso und davor...das alte Pionierhaus


----------



## vertex98 (23. September 2011)

Jenau! 

Dann mal weiter bitte!


----------



## micha.qlb (24. September 2011)

na dann will ich mal 



wo befindet sich dieses Bauwerk, wo stand der Fotograf, was war es früher und was ist es heute?


----------



## Deleted 58074 (24. September 2011)

1. in Deiner Heimatstadt
2. im Abteigarten
3. die Villa von Bänsch
4. Landesfachschule für Gartenbau

hoffe es ist richtig...?

Bilder habe ich keine...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. September 2011)

ich lass das so gelten 

es war früher das Wiperti Kloster und wohl irgendwie auch Regierungssitz vs. Kaiserpfalz blabla...so vor ca 1000 Jahren


----------



## micha.qlb (25. September 2011)

bis jemand ein richtiges Bild hat mach ich zur Auflockerung mit etwas leichtem weiter ^^




Frage: Wie tief ist dieser See?? 

ja nee...wie heißt der See? (Tip: man beachte den Hintergrund)


----------



## Hasifisch (25. September 2011)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> bis jemand ein richtiges Bild hat mach ich zur Auflockerung mit etwas leichtem weiter ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217548
> Anhang anzeigen 217549
> ...


 
Bergsee in Güntersberge, im Hintergrund die Selketalbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (25. September 2011)

neee nicht ganz

und nein, die selketalbahn ist das nicht


----------



## Ruedi04 (26. September 2011)

die Bahn sieht aus wie die Brockenbahn... aber der See


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2011)

in der tat ist es die harzer schmalspurbahn...auch wenn das im bild nur irgend ein triebwagen ist, den die gerne einsetzen obwohl man den vollen preis bezahlt (für dampf und zisch und peng)


...na wie auch immer... Tip: der See befindet sich etwas oberhalb


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. September 2011)

oberhalb....nicht Selketalbahn? Ich hoffe, ich habe nix falsch verstanden und werfe mal den Bergsee in Güntersberge ins Rennen.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2011)

nee der ist schon raus ..siehe post 786/787

noch n tip: 

der fotograf steht auf einem damm


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2011)

Also ich bekomm's nicht hin...mir ist am Gleisverlauf in Sachsen-Anhalt keine Vorbeifahrt an einem Stausee bekannt...bin sehr gespannt auf die Lösung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2011)

ok ich löse mal auf...auf

es ist ein so genannter *DAMMteich...* derer gibt es einige oberhalb von ...na ich sag mal Gernrode/Ballenstedt (grob) 

zu nennen wäre unter anderem Osterteich, Heiliger Teich, Bremer Teich, Neuer Teich...

*die Lösung ist Heiliger Teich...* 

soo...ich hab erstmal keine weiteren Fotos


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2011)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...und nein, die selketalbahn ist das nicht





micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...es ist ein so genannter *DAMMteich...* derer gibt es einige oberhalb von ...na ich sag mal Gernrode/Ballenstedt (grob) ...
> ...*die Lösung ist Heiliger Teich...* ...


 
Das hattest du ausgeschlossen!
Link


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2011)

sorry...irgendwie war mir nich klar, dass STB faktisch ein Teil der HSB ist


----------



## Hasifisch (27. September 2011)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> sorry...irgendwie war mir nich klar, dass STB faktisch ein Teil der HSB ist


 
Kein Problem, aber das Rätsel war dadurch faktisch unlösbar...
Harzer Schmalspurbahnen sind Harzquerbahn, Brockenbahn und Selketalbahn.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2011)

Nun, wer hat ein neues Rätsel, der schnellste ist jetzt dran.


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen.
Wenn ich in letzter Zeit schon nicht durch Wissen glänzen konnte, will ich nun mal die Chance nutzen und Udo's Einladung annehmen:



Wo wurde dieser Fluss eingemauert und wie heißt er?


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Wenn ich in letzter Zeit schon nicht durch Wissen glänzen konnte, will ich nun mal die Chance nutzen und Udo's Einladung annehmen:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich halte mich erst einmal bedeckt.


----------



## Bikermario (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Ich geb jetzt mal meinen Tipp ab: Ist das ein Seitenarm der Saale und zwar am Radwanderweg auf der Höhe der alten Papierfabrik oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich geb jetzt mal meinen Tipp ab: Ist das ein Seitenarm der Saale und zwar am Radwanderweg auf der Höhe der alten Papierfabrik oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch?
> Gruß Bikermario


Nun Mario,
um das genau festzustellen, solltest Du morgen mit dem Bike mal dorthin fahren wo du die Stelle vermutest und es genau vor Ort überprüfen.
Bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Bikermario!
Brauchst du nicht! Du vermutest natürlich richtig! (Ich unterstelle mal, dass du die ehemalige Papierfabrik in Merseburg meinst....)
Du bist dran! Zeig uns, wo du warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
So nun mal ein kleines Bilderrätsel von mir:
Wo befindet sich der Brunnen und wie heißt er?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> So nun mal ein kleines Bilderrätsel von mir:
> Wo befindet sich der Brunnen und wie heißt er?
> Gruß Bikermario


Also Mario,
ich als alter Eislebener habe den Knappenbrunnen sofort erkannt.
1983 schenkte das Mansfeldkombinat, anläßlich des Lutherjahres diesen Brunnen der Stadt Lutherstadt Eisleben. An genau dieser Stelle stand einmal die historische Brunnenanlage Arche. Die acht Ecken sind identisch mit den acht Ecken der ehemaligen Arche. Der Bildhauer Wolfgang Dreysse ist der Schöpfer. Auf dem Brunnen stehen typische Figuren des Berg und Hüttenwesens.


----------



## Bikermario (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Na klar ist das richtig.Na das war ja dann leicht für Dich , aber danke noch für das Hintergrundwissen. Man lernt eben nicht aus.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem Bikermario meine Antwort akzeptiert hat, hier ein neues Rätsel.
Wo steht dieses Bauwerk und was ist es für eins?





Wenn man am rechten Bildrand steht und nach Westen schaut sieht man dieses Panorama.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Nun ein kleiner Tip.
Im nordwestlichen Nachbarort gibt es nach einer Eisenbahnbrücke einen Wasserfall.


----------



## vertex98 (6. Oktober 2011)

Scheint der Bergfried der Ruine Koenigsburg zu sein...


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Scheint der Bergfried der Ruine Koenigsburg zu sein...


Du sagst es. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## vertex98 (7. Oktober 2011)

Miese Qualitaet, aber hier kommt's:


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Miese Qualitaet, aber hier kommt's:


Da wir ja in Sachsen-Anhalt sind vermute ich mal es ist eine Stelle irgendwo an der Saale, so Bad Kösen stromabwärts, vielleicht in Höhe Napoleonstein mit Blickrichtung Naumburg. Es fehlt aber die Eisenbahnlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (7. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da wir ja in Sachsen-Anhalt sind


RICHTIG


Udo1 schrieb:


> vermute ich mal es ist eine Stelle irgendwo an der Saale,


RICHTIG


Udo1 schrieb:


> so Bad Kösen stromabwärts,


RICHTIG (aber einiges stromabwaerts)


Udo1 schrieb:


> vielleicht in Höhe Napoleonstein mit Blickrichtung Naumburg.


FALSCH


Udo1 schrieb:


> Es fehlt aber die Eisenbahnlinie.


RICHTIG


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2011)

Nun da ich ja schon Bad Kösen angezweifelt habe, wegen der Eisenbahnlinie, hier mein zweiter Tipp.
Das Foto könnte so ungefähr auf Höhe Saalberge, hinter Friedeburg mit Blickrichtung Rothenburg entstanden sein.


----------



## vertex98 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey, Udo, gar nicht schlecht! Wird so als richtig gewertet. Allerdings ist die Blickrichtung stromaufwaerts, Richtung Friedeburg.

Gruss


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2011)

Danke vertex98,
Wo stehe ich genau und was liegt unter mir?


----------



## vertex98 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist das jetzt ne direkte Frage an mich, weil ich haett da schon ne Idee...?!


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ne direkte Frage an mich, weil ich haett da schon ne Idee...?!


Na dann laß mal Deine Idee hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub, beide Suchbegriffe fangen mit Rrrrrrrrrrr an, aber sollen sich mal andere versuchen. Ist eigentlich gut loesbar...denk ich...


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2011)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, beide Suchbegriffe fangen mit Rrrrrrrrrrr an, aber sollen sich mal andere versuchen. Ist eigentlich gut loesbar...denk ich...


Ja sehe ich auch so, und man hat wirklich einen Top Ausblick vom R auf die R.


----------



## Bikermario (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
 Also Eure Rrrrr's haben mich da auf eine Idee gebracht : Könnte es der Blick von der Rappbodetalsperre auf die Rappbode sein oder liege ich da falsch.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## eSTe (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist die Rappbodetalsperre. Bilck ist denke ich mal vom Roten Stein.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> Ja das ist die Rappbodetalsperre. Bilck ist denke ich mal vom Roten Stein.


Genau so ist es es ist die Harzer Wandernadelstempelstelle 054 "Rotestein". Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## eSTe (9. Oktober 2011)

Na gut, wenn wir schon einmal bei Talsperren sind, machen wir doch mit der hier weiter:





Von welcher Talsperrenmauer ist dieser Blick?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn auf der anderen Seite der Talsperre eine Brücke untergegangen ist, könnte es die Überleitungssperre Königshütte sein. Ich stand zwar schon einge Male auf der Staumauer habe aber immer nur in die andere Richtung geblickt. Da  ja von dort auch der Überleitungsstollen in die Rappodetalsperre abgeht und augenblicklich die Talsperren im Harz äußerst wenig Wasser führen könnte sie es sein aber sicher bin ich mir auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## eSTe (9. Oktober 2011)

Nein Königshütte ist es nicht.

Vielleicht als erste Hilfe, eine Wandernadelstempelstelle gibt es hier auch. Sie befindet sich aus der Sicht rechts neben der Staumauer, an dem Weg dem man am Bildrand auch sieht. Zudem gibt es einen schönen Rundweg um die Talsperre, welcher auch nicht allzu lang ist.

Und zum Wasserstand, das Bild ist zwar nicht unbedingt das Aktuellste, aber soweit ich weiß ist er an dieser Stelle immer relativ gering.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> Nein Königshütte ist es nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht als erste Hilfe, eine Wandernadelstempelstelle gibt es hier auch. Sie befindet sich aus der Sicht rechts neben der Staumauer, an dem Weg dem man am Bildrand auch sieht. Zudem gibt es einen schönen Rundweg um die Talsperre, welcher auch nicht allzu lang ist.
> 
> Und zum Wasserstand, das Bild ist zwar nicht unbedingt das Aktuellste, aber soweit ich weiß ist er an dieser Stelle immer relativ gering.


O.K. dann muss es die Stempelstelle 43 sein- Steinatalsperre- steht noch auf meiner Agenda.


----------



## eSTe (10. Oktober 2011)

Nein die Steintalsperre ist es leider nicht. Da war Königshütte, aus geographischer Sicht, schon etwas näher dran, da sich diese Talsperre hier ebenfalls im Ostharz befindet.

Vielleicht als weitere kleine Hilfe eine Ansicht der Staumauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> Nein die Steintalsperre ist es leider nicht. Da war Königshütte, aus geographischer Sicht, schon etwas näher dran, da sich diese Talsperre hier ebenfalls im Ostharz befindet.
> 
> Vielleicht als weitere kleine Hilfe eine Ansicht der Staumauer.


Hast recht die 43 liegt ja auch nicht mehr in Sachsen-Anhalt. Letzter Versuch von mir Stempelstelle 53 - Hasselvorsperre. Nordwestlich Hasselfelde, da fließt die Hassel in die Vorsperre.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

Könnte rein optisch die Vorsperre der Hassel sein - wenn da in den letzten Jahren das Dach des Gebäudes geändert wurde.

EDIT
Zu langsam...


----------



## eSTe (10. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hast recht die 43 liegt ja auch nicht mehr in Sachsen-Anhalt. Letzter Versuch von mir Stempelstelle 53 - Hasselvorsperre. Nordwestlich Hasselfelde, da fließt die Hassel in die Vorsperre.



Diesmal ist es die richtige Lösung. 


EDIT
Wegen dem Dach, tja weiß zwar nicht genau wie das jetzt aussieht, aber denke so in etwa müsste das schon noch passen. Bild ist aber auch schon ein wenig älter.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Nun, hier eine markante geologische Formation. Was ist das für Berg? 
Das Aufnahmegerät stand im Westen.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> ...EDIT
> Wegen dem Dach, tja weiß zwar nicht genau wie das jetzt aussieht, aber denke so in etwa müsste das schon noch passen. Bild ist aber auch schon ein wenig älter.


 
Habe gesehen, dass das Bild von 2006 ist - ich war schon viel länger nicht mehr da und aus der Erinnerung heraus würde ich sagen, das damals einfach nur ein Flachdach drauf war...
Muss mal wieder hin, die Hasselsperre und die Umgebung sind eine sehr schöne Ecke...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Oktober 2011)

Könnte das irgendwo auf der Karstebene bei Rübeland sein?


----------



## eSTe (10. Oktober 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Könnte das irgendwo auf der Karstebene bei Rübeland sein?



Ja ich denke Du hast recht. Ich vermute mal auch das irgendwo links außerhalb des Bildbereiches ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle steht. 

Aber ich halte mich mal erstmal ein wenig zurück.



			
				Hasifisch schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mal wieder hin, die Hasselsperre und die Umgebung sind eine sehr schöne Ecke...



Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> Ja ich denke Du hast recht. Ich vermute mal auch das irgendwo links außerhalb des Bildbereiches ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle steht.
> 
> Aber ich halte mich mal erstmal ein wenig zurück.
> 
> ...


Heiß


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

Sind das die Felsen auf dem Galgenberg bei Elbingerode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eSTe (10. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sind das die Felsen auf dem Galgenberg bei Elbingerode?



Ja, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass Du recht hast.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sind das die Felsen auf dem Galgenberg bei Elbingerode?


Es ist der Galgenberg (HWN038) östlich von Elbingerode mit 506 m die höchste Erhebung. Wie der Name schon sagt, ist es die alte Richtstätte von Elbingerode, am dortigen Galgen hatten sicherlich schon viele Schuldige gehangen.



eSTe schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass Du recht hast.


War wahrscheinlich doch etwas leicht.




Und so sieht er vom Norden her aus.
Na dann Hasifisch mach mal weiter.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...War wahrscheinlich doch etwas leicht.
> 
> Und so sieht er vom Norden her aus.
> Na dann Hasifisch mach mal weiter.


 
Fand es gar nicht so leicht - obwohl ich dort oft vorbei gefahren bzw. gegangen bin, musste ich doch schon stark überlegen...

Da ich heute im Studio bin und kein Zugriff auf andere Bilder, hier mal ein kommerzielles (EDIT: eigenes!) mit Wasserzeichen (sorry).
Bei der Einfachheit des Motives ist nicht gefragt wie Stadt oder Schloss heißen oder welche Jahreszeit das ist, sondern - wo stehe ich?


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Fand es gar nicht so leicht - obwohl ich dort oft vorbei gefahren bzw. gegangen bin, musste ich doch schon stark überlegen...
> 
> Da ich heute im Studio bin und kein Zugriff auf andere Bilder, hier mal ein kommerzielles (EDIT: eigenes!) mit Wasserzeichen (sorry).
> Bei der Einfachheit des Motives ist nicht gefragt wie Stadt oder Schloss heißen oder welche Jahreszeit das ist, sondern - wo stehe ich?


Also als erstes das Bild ist super.
Zweitens Du stehst auf dem Amelungskopf 378,6 m ÜNN (vielleicht auf der Sprungschanze).


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also als erstes das Bild ist super.
> Zweitens Du stehst auf dem Amelungskopf 378,6 m ÜNN (vielleicht auf der Sprungschanze).


 
Hallo Udo - genauer bitte... 

Nein, passt natürlich, ich stehe direkt neben dem Sprungrichterturm auf Höhe des größten Schanzentisches. Ich kann nur jedem Wernigerode-Besucher empfehlen, sich diese Aussicht mal zu gönnen. Kommt man direkt über eine Treppe an der Schanze hin oder über diverse Wanderwege.

Bild ist in engerer Auswahl für eine Winter-Postkarte...


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Nun hier ein Flachlandbild.




Ws ist das für ein Bauwerk und wo steht es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Na hast du das Bild bei einer Rundfahrt in Bad Dürrenberg gemacht und dir gleich einen Schluck aus dem Trinkbrunnen am Gradierwerk genehmigt?
Richtig oder falsch
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Na hast du das Bild bei einer Rundfahrt in Bad Dürrenberg gemacht und dir gleich einen Schluck aus dem Trinkbrunnen am Gradierwerk genehmigt?
> Richtig oder falsch
> Gruß Bikermario


Na dann Mario, mach mal weiter.


----------



## Bikermario (11. Oktober 2011)

So na dann bin ich jetzt mal gespannt wie schnell ihr das raus bekommt.
Ich möchte nur wissen wo das Bild gemacht wurde.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## micha.qlb (13. Oktober 2011)

sieht irgendwie aus wie das alte russen-kasernen gelände in halle...im hintergrund halle neustadt....der fotograf saß in der straßenbahn?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2011)

Also Bikermario steht genau hier:
  51°20'25.85"N
 11°59'8.16"E
und schaut sich das Labyrinth an das hier steht:
 51°20'26.45"N
 11°59'5.90"E


----------



## micha.qlb (13. Oktober 2011)

ah.. irgendwie kam mir das gleich bekannt vor und ich meine, als kind bin ich da mal gewesen.....

aber als alter hallenser, sind alle meine antworten pauschal: halle


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also Bikermario steht genau hier:
> 51°20'25.85"N
> 11°59'8.16"E
> und schaut sich das Labyrinth an das hier steht:
> ...


@Bikermario,
liege ich richtig.


----------



## Bikermario (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Na klar liegst du richtig, aber warum so komplizierte Angaben?
Ein einfaches:"Das Bild wurde im Merseburger Südpark gemacht." hätte doch schon gereicht, aber wir wissen ja alle, dass du, wenn du etwas machst ,es immer ganz genau erledigen tust.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Na klar liegst du richtig, aber warum so komplizierte Angaben?
> Ein einfaches:"Das Bild wurde im Merseburger Südpark gemacht." hätte doch schon gereicht, aber wir wissen ja alle, dass du, wenn du etwas machst ,es immer ganz genau erledigen tust.
> Gruß Bikermario


Mario, 
ich weiß leider immer noch nicht wie der Rodelberg, die höchste Erhebung im Südpark, genau heißt. Vielleicht ist er ja auch namenlos.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hier das neue Rätsel, sollte nicht allzu schwierig sein, man ist vielleicht sicherlich schon oft daran vorbeigefahren ohne sie richtig zu beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Oktober 2011)

Genau so isses, bin auch erst durch Deine Tourbeschreibung drauf aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Gamasche (17. Oktober 2011)

Ach, ja. Da komme ich auch immer mal vorbei.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Ach, ja. Da komme ich auch immer mal vorbei.


Na dann teile es doch ruhig den nicht wissenden mit. Und mach auch gleich weiter, dein Bike steht an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## racecat8888 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ihr seid ja richtige Rätseler, aber kommt ihr bei so viel Rätselei auch zum Fahren? 
Leider könnte ich nur sehr wenige dieser schönen Rätsel lösen, da ich noch nicht so lange hier wohne und wenn die Zeit mal das Radeln erlaubt, man meist nur eine Auspower-Runde fährt. Macht ihr auch richtige gemeinsame Touren hier?

LG Racy


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2011)

racecat8888 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ihr seid ja richtige Rätseler, aber kommt ihr bei so viel Rätselei auch zum Fahren?
> Leider könnte ich nur sehr wenige dieser schönen Rätsel lösen, da ich noch nicht so lange hier wohne und wenn die Zeit mal das Radeln erlaubt, man meist nur eine Auspower-Runde fährt. Macht ihr auch richtige gemeinsame Touren hier?
> ...


Hallo Racy,
ich weiß zwar nicht was Du so fährst, aber einfach mal im Forum reinschauen oder in den Fahrgemeinschaften, da stehen des öfteren Touren drin.
Wo ist denn jetzt Dein Startort von zu Hause losfahren?


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann teile es doch ruhig den nicht wissenden mit. Und mach auch gleich weiter, dein Bike steht an der richtigen Stelle.


Na gut, wenn es zumindestens schon mal zwei genau wissen wo das Foto gemacht wurde, aber sich nicht trauen es mitzuteilen, weil sie vielleicht keine neuen Fotos haben, hier die Auflösung.
Es sind die "Vierersteine von Krimpe" und ihr Standort ist genau hier: 
32 U 690636 5711001
Am südlicher Ortsausgang, gegenüber vom großen Menhir beginnt die K2115 Höhnstedter Straße.
Vierersteine genannt weil es alle Minhire sind und die Ahnen repräsentieren. Es ist also quasi der Ersatzleib der Ahnen die die Seelen der Verstorbenen beherbergen. Diese Gruppe bestand 1840 noch aus 6 Steinen und in zwei der Steine sind Nägel eingeschlagen.


----------



## Gamasche (19. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn es zumindestens schon mal zwei genau wissen wo das Foto gemacht wurde, aber sich nicht trauen es mitzuteilen, weil sie vielleicht keine neuen Fotos haben, hier die Auflösung.
> Es sind die "Vierersteine von Krimpe" und ihr Standort ist genau hier:
> 32 U 690636 5711001
> Am südlicher Ortsausgang, gegenüber vom großen Menhir beginnt die K2115 Höhnstedter Straße.
> Vierersteine genannt weil es alle Minhire sind und die Ahnen repräsentieren. Es ist also quasi der Ersatzleib der Ahnen die die Seelen der Verstorbenen beherbergen. Diese Gruppe bestand 1840 noch aus 6 Steinen und in zwei der Steine sind Nägel eingeschlagen.




Sorry, bin erst jetzt wieder zum nachschauen gekommen. Ich habe wirklich kein Foto mehr, das war meine Reserve. Aber ich habe noch das Schild, welches zur Erklärung daneben steht. Viel Spaß beim weiter raten.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Sorry, bin erst jetzt wieder zum nachschauen gekommen. Ich habe wirklich kein Foto mehr, das war meine Reserve. Aber ich habe noch das Schild, welches zur Erklärung daneben steht. Viel Spaß beim weiter raten.


*Na dann der schnellste ist der nächste*.


----------



## iMER.seburg (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke Udo1! Dann nutze ich mal meine Chance:





Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Danke Udo1! Dann nutze ich mal meine Chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich halte mich mal ein wenig zurück, Die gefallenen Helden ehrt dankbar König und Vaterland. Sie ruhen in Frieden...."


----------



## iMER.seburg (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Udo1!
Da ich bis Sonntag Abend nicht mehr online sein werde, gibt es 2 Optionen:
1. Du löst bei Gelegenheit selber auf und machst weiter oder
2. du bestätigst bitte die Richtigkeit, falls jemand anderes auflöst, und derjenige macht dann weiter.

Dass du Bescheid weißt, hast du ja schon bewiesen


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1!
> Da ich bis Sonntag Abend nicht mehr online sein werde, gibt es 2 Optionen:
> 1. Du löst bei Gelegenheit selber auf und machst weiter oder
> 2. du bestätigst bitte die Richtigkeit, falls jemand anderes auflöst, und derjenige macht dann weiter.
> ...


Mach ich


----------



## -FELIX- (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo das ist der *Obelisk in Großbeeren*

Gruß Felix


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2011)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> Hallo das ist der *Obelisk in Großbeeren*
> 
> Gruß Felix


Hallo Felix-,
die Schinkel- Pyramide in Großbeeren ist es leider nicht, weil Großbeeren im Land Brandenburg liegt. Aber die gesuchte Schinkel- Pyramide muss in Sachsen-Anhalt liegen. Der Text ist fast identisch. Es gibt von dieser Pyramide 7 Kopien, die auf Schlachtfeldern der Befreiungskriege von 1813 aufgestellt worden sind und die gesuchte erinnert ebenfalls an eine Schlacht 2. Mai 1813.
Also versuch es noch einmal im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix-,
> die Schinkel- Pyramide in Großbeeren ist es leider nicht, weil Großbeeren im Land Brandenburg liegt. Aber die gesuchte Schinkel- Pyramide muss in Sachsen-Anhalt liegen. Der Text ist fast identisch. Es gibt von dieser Pyramide 7 Kopien, die auf Schlachtfeldern der Befreiungskriege von 1813 aufgestellt worden sind und die gesuchte erinnert ebenfalls an eine Schlacht 2. Mai 1813.
> Also versuch es noch einmal im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.



Dein Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl  macht die Sache ziemlich leicht. Ich halte mich aber raus weil ich keine rätselgerechte Bilder von SA mehr habe. Die muß ich mir erst im kommenden Jahr erfahren

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FELIX- (22. Oktober 2011)

Gut dann wird es wohl die* in Großgörschen* sein


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2011)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> Gut dann wird es wohl die* in Großgörschen* sein


Ja so ist es, Du bist dran.
Alle Infos zur Schinkel Pyramide Großgörschen hier: http://www.scharnhorstkomitee.de/html/schinkelpyramide.html


----------



## -FELIX- (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe hier schon das eine oder andere Wochenende verbracht glaube ist nicht also schwer zu errätseln.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2011)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> Habe hier schon das eine oder andere Wochenende verbracht glaube ist nicht also schwer zu errätseln.


Schöne Perspektive


----------



## Bikermario (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Also ich würde sagen: die super Aussicht auf Ferropolis "Die Stadt aus Eisen" ist mal ein klasse Anblick.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## -FELIX- (23. Oktober 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich würde sagen: die super Aussicht auf Ferropolis "Die Stadt aus Eisen" ist mal ein klasse Anblick.
> Gruß Bikermario



Genau Ferropolis-Stadt aus Eisen
mehr infos-http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferropolis


Du bist dran!


----------



## Bikermario (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich muß leider passen, da ich zur Zeit kein Bilderrätsel habe. Also von mir aus kann wer will sein Bild rein setzen.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man an dem Strick zieht, soll der Wunsch in Erfüllung gehen so sagt man. An dem haben sicherlich schon viele gezogen.
Um was für ein Gebäude handelt es sich hier? Oder wo steht es?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Scheint wohl doch etwas zu schwer zu sein.
Hier ein Tipp:





So sieht die Hütte von der Höhe aus aus und das ist die Aussicht über das Tal.




Der Name der Hütte erinnert mich an einen karnevalistischen Schlachtruf aus Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Oktober 2011)

Köthener Hütte, der Pioniertunnel in der Nähe ist auch interessant. Wenn Udo bestätigt hat, dürft Ihr, ich habe keine Bilder mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Köthener Hütte, der Pioniertunnel in der Nähe ist auch interessant. Wenn Udo bestätigt hat, dürft Ihr, ich habe keine Bilder mehr.


Na dann, ich dachte es wird nie gelöst. Alles richtig, der schnellste ist der nächste.


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein wenig an Achtermannshöhe


@Udo1, du hast das Rätsel im Schwesterforum gelöst. Du darfst dort weiter machen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Da bis jetzt noch niemand ein neues Rätsel eingestellt hat, werde ich schnell ein neues Rätsel einstellen.




Es war schon etwas beschwerlich zu diesem Turm zu gelangen.
Wie heißt er denn und wo steht er?


----------



## eSTe (27. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, das hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Preußenturm bei Bad Suderode. So ganz genau in der Erinnerung habe ich ihn zwar nicht mehr, aber irgendwie war das damals auch so eine ähnliche Holzkonstruktion.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> Hmm, das hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Preußenturm bei Bad Suderode. So ganz genau in der Erinnerung habe ich ihn zwar nicht mehr, aber irgendwie war das damals auch so eine ähnliche Holzkonstruktion.


Bingo, das ging ja ziemlich schnell.
Ja es ist der Preussenturm, siehe hier: http://jensunterwegs.de/b_stempel/000_stempel/stempel_185_preussenturm.php?id=1
Und das ist die Aussicht vom Turm.




Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## eSTe (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich war mal vor ein paar Jahren am Preußenturm. Weil zu dem Zeitpunkt auch jede Menge Schnee lag, war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da es so schon ein wenig anders aussah. 


Aber nun zum nächsten Rätsel. Zu welcher ehemaligen Burg gehört diese Kirche und wie heißt sie?


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> Ich war mal vor ein paar Jahren am Preußenturm. Weil zu dem Zeitpunkt auch jede Menge Schnee lag, war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da es so schon ein wenig anders aussah.
> 
> 
> Aber nun zum nächsten Rätsel. Zu welcher ehemaligen Burg gehört diese Kirche und wie heißt sie?


Hinter dem Trabant rechts, am Giebel des rechten Gebäudes mußt Du mal den Kasten öffnen, dann zwitschert dir ein Vögelchen sein Liedchen.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2011)

Konradsburg


----------



## eSTe (27. Oktober 2011)

Das ging ja jetzt noch schneller. 

Ihr habt aber beide recht, ist natürlich die Konradsburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2011)

eSTe schrieb:


> Das ging ja jetzt noch schneller.
> 
> Ihr habt aber beide recht, ist natürlich die Konradsburg.


Nun Hasifisch, du bist dran.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2011)

Oha, muss mal sehen, ob ich hier im Studio was Brauchbares finde...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab was gefunden.
Logo muss leider sein...


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hab was gefunden.
> Logo muss leider sein...


Ich muss hierbei leider passen.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2011)

Weil es wirklich etwas schwieriger ist - das gesuchte Objekt befindet sich in Wernigerode!

P.S.: das Bild findet ihr auch auf der Website des Betreibers des Objektes - also vielleicht mal die Websites der bekannten Wernigeröder Sehenswürdigkeiten abklappern...


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Weil es wirklich etwas schwieriger ist - das gesuchte Objekt befindet sich in Wernigerode!
> 
> P.S.: das Bild findet ihr auch auf der Website des Betreibers des Objektes - also vielleicht mal die Websites der bekannten Wernigeröder Sehenswürdigkeiten abklappern...


Ich gebe zu, die Google Bildersuche aktiviert zu haben.
Es ist das Kleinste  Haus in Wernigerode.
siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleinstes_Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2011)

Mal sehen ob es hier mal weitergeht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Hasifisch (6. November 2011)

Udo, du bist dran!
Lösung stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2011)

Hier ein neues. Wo steht diese 1000 jährige Eiche?


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. November 2011)

Hunrodeiche in Stolberg


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Hunrodeiche in Stolberg


Na das ging ja schnell. Dann mach mal bitte weiter.


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. November 2011)

Was leichtes...


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Was leichtes...


Sieht gut aus, da war ich noch nicht, warte schon auf das Ergebnis, um dann dort mal hinzufahren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. November 2011)

Ein kleiner Hinweis wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## _torsten_ (7. November 2011)

Muss man dort entlang fahren?


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Muss man dort entlang fahren?


Eigentlich nicht, schieben würde mir schon reichen, wenn es nicht zu weit nach unten geht, die Höhe macht mir immer Angst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (7. November 2011)

Harz und Hexe


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Harz und Hexe


Also doch wandern, ist dann sicherlich im Bereich, des für Biker, gesperrten Abschnittes.


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. November 2011)

Ich bins gefahren, aber ich glaub, das war nicht wirklich erlaubt.(Und es war richtig geil...)


----------



## Deleted 58074 (10. November 2011)

> Zitat von *Physioterrorist *
> Harz und Hexe



Brunhilde und Bodo


----------



## micha.qlb (10. November 2011)

is das der tipp oder die lösung? 

... na wie auch immer ..ich werf mal aufgrund des tipps?? die rostrappe bzw. das bodetal n stücke abwärts davon ins rennen

kennen tue ich das bild aber absolut nicht..


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. November 2011)

Bodetal ist richtig. Und zwar der Abschnitt von Treseburg nach Thale.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich bins gefahren, aber ich glaub, das war nicht wirklich erlaubt.(Und es war richtig geil...)


Pöser Pursche. Ans Kreuz mit Dir.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. November 2011)

apropos kreuz...das kreuz über den radfahrer am -wir dürfen hier nicht rein schild- am eingang des bodetals in treseburg hat ein cleverer bürobiker mit tip-ex weggezaubert...das drehkreuz is auch nimmer...aufgrund dieser tatsachen gewinnt man jeden prozess 

neues foto bleib ich bis WE schuldig...oder wer anders erbarmt sich


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Pöser Pursche. Ans Kreuz mit Dir.



Meinst du das?






Ist übrigens auch im Harz. Wer 's weiß darf mit nem neuen Bildchen weiter machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Meinst du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist der der sagenumwobene Ilsestein. _"Im Jahre 1814 errichtete es Anton Graf zu Stolberg-Wernigerode zur  Erinnerung an seine Freunde und Bekannte, welche in den  Befreiungskriegen 1813-14 gefallen waren."_ Quelle:http://www.harzlife.de/extra/ilsestein.html


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. November 2011)

@Udo
Gibt 's nicht irgendeinen Hügel, auf dem du noch nicht warst?

Die ganze Aktion sah übrigens so aus...

















​​ 




​ 




​ 

 












So sieht s übrigens von oben aus
 Runter musste ich auch wieder, war deutlich schwieriger


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @Udo
> Gibt 's nicht irgendeinen Hügel, auf dem du noch nicht warst?


Oh da gibt es noch sehr viele wo ich noch nicht war. So dann werde ich mal schnell ein Foto suchen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2011)

Bin fündig geworden.




Was verbirgt sich hinter diesem Tor, wenn man auf der anderen Seite der Toreinfahrt steht und zum Fotografen schaut?


----------



## micha.qlb (11. November 2011)

eine straßenlaterne und der fotograf


----------



## micha.qlb (11. November 2011)

achso....ähem das dürfte Kloster Michaelstein bei Blankenburg sein. Ddemnach geh ich davon aus, dass im Rücken des Fotografen ein See ist...mit Fischen...

Das Kloster wäre mein nächstes Bild gewesen...aus einer anderen Persepektive zwar aber eben da oben :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2011)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> achso....ähem das dürfte Kloster Michaelstein bei Blankenburg sein. Ddemnach geh ich davon aus, dass im Rücken des Fotografen ein See ist...mit Fischen...
> 
> Das Kloster wäre mein nächstes Bild gewesen...aus einer anderen Persepektive zwar aber eben da oben :S


Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. November 2011)

na denn..von meiner heutigen Tour...leider nur n Handyfoto

Wo steht da Haus`?


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2011)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> na denn..von meiner heutigen Tour...leider nur n Handyfoto
> 
> Wo steht da Haus`?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 220129


Hier muss ich passen.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. November 2011)

Bei Treseburg direkt an der Bode.



micha.qlb schrieb:


> na denn..von meiner heutigen Tour...leider nur n Handyfoto
> 
> Wo steht da Haus`?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 220129


----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2011)

du bist dran


----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2011)

...doppelklick <- ignore


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2011)

Okay.
Die Entstehung welchen Bauwerkes bewundern die drei Damen hier?



Das Bild ist aus 2006.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. November 2011)

Brücke über die Gleise zum Hbf. Wernigerode, so etwa unter der ganzen Geschichte müsste die Strassenkreuzung (oder wars ein Kreisverkehr?) liegen.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Brücke über die Gleise zum Hbf. Wernigerode, so etwa unter der ganzen Geschichte müsste die Strassenkreuzung (oder wars ein Kreisverkehr?) liegen.


 
Hmmm...ich bin jetzt mal pingelig und warte auf die genaue Bezeichnung des Bauwerkes...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. November 2011)

Da muss ich irgendjemand an mir vorbei ziehen lassen, ich weiß es nämlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (14. November 2011)

Hat das Teil noch einen anderen Namen als  Altstadtkreisel  ?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> hat das teil noch einen anderen namen als  altstadtkreisel  ?


 
nö...


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2011)

Ok, wie heißt der Berg auf dem dieses Bauwerk steht?







?


----------



## _torsten_ (15. November 2011)

Auf dieses Bild warte ich schon lange! 
Das Bauwerk ist sehr schön getroffen, auch wenn ich da nicht hoch gehe. 

Ach ja, lösen werde ich nicht. Hab hier keine Bilder.


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Auf dieses Bild warte ich schon lange!
> Das Bauwerk ist sehr schön getroffen, auch wenn ich da nicht hoch gehe.
> 
> Ach ja, lösen werde ich nicht. Hab hier keine Bilder.


Ich gehe da auch nicht hoch, aber man soll vom Mittelberg Sicht bis zum Brocken haben.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2011)

Hätt mich ja sehr gewundert, der Udo kennt es natürlich 

Auf dem Mittelberg , dem Fundort der Himmelsscheibe, steht dieser Turmbau.
Der senkrecht geteilte Turm ist 30m hoch und 10° geneigt.

@Torsten: Ist auch mein Lieblings-Erinnerungs-Bild von der Doppeltour im Frühjahr


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2011)

Auf dem nachfolgenden Bild ist ein Garten abgebildet, was ist das für einer, bzw. wo befindet er sich.




Und hier gleich noch ein Tipp
Genau hinter diesem markanten Gebäude, die noch die Zeichen der Vergangenheit tragen, befindet er sich.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. November 2011)

Barockgarten St.Ulrich in Mücheln


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Barockgarten St.Ulrich in Mücheln


War wohl doch etwas zu leicht gewesen.
Die Antwort ist vollkommen richtig http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barockgarten_Sankt_Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. November 2011)

Irgendwie will mein Rechner die Bilder nicht hochladen, es darf also der Schnellste...


----------



## iMER.seburg (17. November 2011)

Als den Schnellsten will ich mich bei dem zeitlichen Abstand seit der Aufforderung von R.R. mal nicht bezeichnen, aber als den Einzigen, der ein Bild zu haben scheint!
Nun denn:



Ich ändere aber die Frage dieses Mal ein wenig: WANN bin ich?


----------



## iMER.seburg (17. November 2011)

Nur mal nebenbei: Die Gegenansicht zu ohmtroll's Foto hatte ich hier schon mal als Rätsel gepostet. Ich habe mich aber hoch getraut ;-)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. November 2011)

In der Hoffnung heute abend ein neues Foto gemacht zu haben und es auf den Rechner zu kriegen: 2004.


----------



## Kasebi (17. November 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Als den Schnellsten will ich mich bei dem zeitlichen Abstand seit der Aufforderung von R.R. mal nicht bezeichnen, aber als den Einzigen, der ein Bild zu haben scheint!
> Nun denn:
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung Dänickengefahr!! Ein Landeplatz für Außer Irdi... ähh Anhaltiner?
Nur wo und wann? Da hab ich keinen Plan
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (17. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Achtung Dänickengefahr!! Ein Landeplatz für Außer Irdi... ähh Anhaltiner?
> Nur wo und wann? Da hab ich keinen Plan
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Blick vom Kyffhäuserdenkmal in die Goldene Aue - aber das war nicht gefragt. 
Wann das war weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke der Ritter hat´s schon beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (17. November 2011)

Korrrrrrekt! R.R. zeig dein Bild!


----------



## Hasifisch (17. November 2011)

Nur mal so als Tip: 
Date Time = 2004-05-15 09:31:26
So steht es in den EXIFs des Bildes - Frage nach dem Wann ist damit nicht so schwer...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. November 2011)

Irgendwie verweigert bei mir etwas das Hochladen - ich muss schon wieder abgeben. Der Nächste bitte.


----------



## iMER.seburg (17. November 2011)

@ Hasifisch: q.e.d. 
Hätte zwar noch Material, aber es soll mal ein anderer...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2011)

Hat doch geklappt. Neben welcher Brücke, die man natürlich nicht sieht, stehe ich?


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hat doch geklappt. Neben welcher Brücke, die man natürlich nicht sieht, stehe ich?


Da fährt auch die Tram rüber. unten fließt die Saale und überflutet die Ausflugsgaststätte rechts von der Brücke bei Hochwasser.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2011)

Das ging doch mal flott, Kröllwitzbrücke in Halle. Dann mach mal weiter, Udo.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Wo wurde dieses Bild aufgenommen und was stellt es dar?


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo wurde dieses Bild aufgenommen und was stellt es dar?


Wahrscheinlich doch zu schwer.
Tipp ganz in der Nähe gibt es einen Steinbruch und eine Sommerrodelbahn und im Winter ist der Park von gelben Blüten übersäht.


----------



## meinhardon (22. November 2011)

Das sollte das Schloss in Ostrau, in der Nähe des Petersberges, sein.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2011)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Das sollte das Schloss in Ostrau, in der Nähe des Petersberges, sein.
> Grüße


Genau es ist Schloss Ostrau.
siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Ostrau
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## meinhardon (23. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/2/7/7/9/_/large/IMAG0115.JPG
Wo befindet sich diese etwas großzügigere Fahrradgarage?


----------



## ohmtroll (23. November 2011)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.3805&lon=11.4403&zoom=14&layers=M
?


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2011)

meinhardon schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/2/7/7/9/_/large/IMAG0115.JPG
> Wo befindet sich diese etwas großzügigere Fahrradgarage?


Jo es ist ein ehemaliger Flugplatz der GSSD. Es ist nicht der Flugplatz in Merseburg, könnte Allstedt sein


----------



## meinhardon (23. November 2011)

Ja, Ihr habt beide recht. Flugplatz Allstedt. Aufgrund der minimal schnelleren Antwort darf ohmtroll als Nächster.


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.3805&lon=11.4403&zoom=14&layers=M
> ?





meinhardon schrieb:


> Ja, Ihr habt beide recht. Flugplatz Allstedt. Aufgrund der minimal schnelleren Antwort darf ohmtroll als Nächster.


Das war ja ein super Timing. Also Ohmtroll ich bin gespannt.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. November 2011)

Hab ein Foto mit eingebauten Tipps gefunden.






Wo ist denn das bitteschön?


----------



## Hasifisch (24. November 2011)

Hmmm...ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, wie nah die Burg Falkenstein an der Selketalbahn liegt - aber ich würde spontan mal auf beide tippen...


----------



## ohmtroll (24. November 2011)

Das da links oben ist nicht Burg Falkenstein, die Bahn nicht die Selkebahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (24. November 2011)

War ein Versuch...


----------



## ohmtroll (24. November 2011)

Na denn versuch's nochmal 
Aber die "grobe" Richtung ist ok...


----------



## kindi (24. November 2011)

Das war jetzt eine Steilvorlage:

Schloß Rammelburg

War als Hinweis die kleine Hexe auf dem Wanderschild gemeint, oder täusche ich mich da.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (24. November 2011)

Ich lege noch mal nach:
Das "CAFE" ist die Hausbergbaude zwischen Friesdorf und Rammelburg.
Ein "Geheimtipp" im Wippertal mit grandiosem Ausblick auf die Rammelburg und biker freundlichen Wirtsleuten.
Da wollte ich nur noch sagen.
Weiter mit kindi.


----------



## ohmtroll (24. November 2011)

Stimmt genau. Die Haltestelle der Wipperliese, Blick auf Schloss Rammelburg, Cafehinweisschild. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kindi (29. November 2011)

Hatten wir das schon?






Wenn nicht, viel Spass beim Raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schon?...
> Wenn nicht, viel Spass beim Raten.


 
Ich glaub' nicht.
Wenn sich bis heute Abend niemand anders meldet, löse ich es dann auf...


----------



## Deleted 58074 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo , Haaallooo!

Jemand da?
Ich weiß nicht, wo es ist.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich glaub' nicht.
> Wenn sich bis heute Abend niemand anders meldet, löse ich es dann auf...



Also Hasifisch, lös' auf!


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Dezember 2011)

Haus Büchenberg zw. Wernigerode und Elbingerode.


----------



## kindi (5. Dezember 2011)

Richtig!


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Dezember 2011)

Fotolink zum Thema Büchenberg Ruinen


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das so zu schwer ist, aber ich führe euch dann mit anderen Bildern zum Ziel.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2011)

Ist zu schwer, ein Tip bitte!


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2011)

Heute Abend gibt es ein weiteres Foto!


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Dezember 2011)

neuer Tip:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2011)

Westernstadt Pullman City bei Hasselfelde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (10. Dezember 2011)

Korrekt!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2011)

Was sehe ich da vor mir?


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Dezember 2011)

hmm.. die Pauluskirche in Halle?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Dezember 2011)

So isses! Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hab leider auch nur ein Kirchenbild..sry



also..welche isses?

Wer möchte kann noch mit angeben wann das Foto gemacht wurde, von welcher Adresse aus und ob es tatsächlich gebrannt hat oder nicht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Dezember 2011)

Nicolaikirche in Qlb. Geknipst aus Rt. Osten, so würden die außenhängenden Glocken und der Sonnenuntergang passen. Naja, brennen tut es ja leider des öfteren in Quedlinburg


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Dezember 2011)

ja... letzten do/fr leider schon wieder 


btw..das ist korrekt...bitte weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Dezember 2011)

Schlechtes Foto, dafür sind genug Hinweise drauf: welchen Berg sehen wir?


----------



## Chris650 (12. Dezember 2011)

Unseren schoenen Petersberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Dezember 2011)

Ok., für'n Hallenser ist das natürlich ein Klax. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Chris650 (13. Dezember 2011)

Von wo aus wurde dieses Foto gemacht?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2011)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Von wo aus wurde dieses Foto gemacht?


Es ist die MS SANS SOUCI in Mukrena


----------



## Chris650 (14. Dezember 2011)

Jo, will ich  mal gelten lassen. Foto wurde von der Saalebruecke in Mukrena gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2011)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Jo, will ich  mal gelten lassen. Foto wurde von der Saalebruecke in Mukrena gemacht.


Wo steht denn dieser kleine Mann?


----------



## Duefid (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Am Roten Turm auf dem Markt in Halle.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2011)

Duefid schrieb:


> Hallo
> Am Roten Turm auf dem Markt in Halle.
> 
> lg


Hallo, das ging ja flott, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Duefid (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Von wo aus wurde das Foto gemacht?


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2011)

´nabend allerseits. Ich tippe auf die Klausberge in Halle mit Blick auf Kröllwitz. Da sind auch schöne Wege.

Kalihalde.


----------



## Duefid (14. Dezember 2011)

Richtig

Lg


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2011)

Dann versuche ich mal, ein Bild einzustellen. Hoffentlich klappt das. Das ist mein erster Versuch und ich habe kein so gutes Gefühl. Wo stehe ich und was sehe ich?


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Dezember 2011)

Halle ... du stehst auf der Hochstraße ..aber wo schaust du hin??...ich denke da irgendwie an die Frankeschen Stiftungen??

edit:...hmmm..aber wieso laufen da Leute??


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2011)

Richtig. Hochstraße und Franckesche Stiftungen. Das Gebäude im Hintergrund ist die Grundschule August-Hermann-Francke. Die Leute (Hallenser) laufen manchmal an komischen Stellen.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Dezember 2011)

wo (Ort, Straße oder Gegend), was und warum?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2011)

Quedlinburg, Hölle 11, Höllenhof 1215 ist zu lesen. "Die genaue Herkunft der  Bezeichnung ist unbekannt, aber in einer alten Urkunde von Anfang 1200  wird hier ein Haus erwähnt "das Hölle genannt wird". Der Aberglaube bringt den Raben ja gerne mit Hölle und  Teufel in Verbindung. Man erzählte auch, dass der Rabe jedesmal  krächzt wenn unten eine Jungfrau vorbei geht... aber keiner hat ihn je  krächzen gehört. Meine Theorie: er trinkt aus Verzweiflung  jedesmal einen Schluck Wein, wenn eine Vorbeigehende KEINE Jungfrau  ist... das würde erklären warum er so bedüdelt an der Wand lehnt." Der Text ist geklaut.


----------



## micha.qlb (16. Dezember 2011)

korrekt

eine andre Theorie ist:

Im Mittelalter liebte ein Quedlinburger namens Thankrolf eine Frau  namens Swanhilde. Kurz vor der Hochzeit wurde der Trauring von einem  Raben gestohlen. Da Thankrolf sich keinen neuen Trauring leisten konnte,  musste die Hochzeit ausfallen...
Als ein paar Jahre später an Thankrolfs Anwesen Dachreparaturen  durchgeführt werden mussten, fand man das Rabennest mit dem gestohlenen  Ring. Thankrolf und Swanhilde konnten endlich heiraten, und waren  darüber so glücklich, dass sie dem frechen Raben nicht nur verziehen  sondern ihm auch an jedem Hochzeitstag ein Glas Wein spendierten... (text auch geklaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2011)

Die gesuchte Bebauung (Bild 1 und 2) habe ich erst vor kurzem entdeckt, obwohl sie am Rand einer großen Stadt liegt. Ist vor ca. 70 jahren entstanden und diente ideologischen Zwecken.
Steht heute unter Denkmalschutz.
Um es örtlich einzuordnen, gibt es Bild 3. Ist deutlich älter und liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe.
Als Tipp: die Figuren auf Bild 4 gehörten ursprünglich zum gesuchten Ort, wurden aber zu DDR-Zeiten an einem anderen Objekt (unsinnigerweise kürzlich vor kurzem für sehr viel Geld erneuert) aufgestellt, welches im Widerspruch dazu nach einem dt. Kommunisten benannt ist.  
So, liebe junge Heimatforscher, viel Spaß beim Suchen. Fragen werden natürlich beantwortet.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte lösen. Es sollte sich um den ehemaligen Thingplatz von Halle in den Brandbergen handeln. Wiki sagt dazu:

Am 30. April 1934 wurde der NS-Thingplatz Brandberge fertig gestellt, die erste Thingstätte des Reiches.[1][2] Der Bau erfolgte nach Plänen des Architekten Ludwig Moshamer und wurde geleitet von Walter Tießler und Wilhelm Jost. Errichtet wurde unter anderem ein Thingplatz mit 5.050 Sitzplätzen auf einer Freilichtbühne von etwa 100 mal 100 Metern im Wesentlichen aus dem in der Region vorkommenden Porphyr. Die Thingstätte steht auf der halleschen Denkmalliste, ist aber durch Verfall und Überwachsen heute kaum noch erkennbar. Bestandteil der Thingstätte waren unter anderem auch sechs überlebensgroße Arbeiterstandbilder des Bildhauers Alfred Vocke, die trotz der nationalsozialistischen Vergangenheit als erhaltenswert eingeschätzt wurden und schon zu Zeiten der DDR am halleschen Kurt-Wabbel-Stadion aufgestellt wurden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ging schneller als ich dachte.
Die Brandberge kann man immer gut als Anfahrt/Abschluss in eine Saalkreisrunde einbauen.
Kalihalde, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Dezember 2011)

Den Hinweis auf einen An- oder Abschluss einer Saalkreisrunde nehme ich gerne für das nächste Rätselbild auf. 

Auf welchem "Weg" fahren die beiden Nachwuchssportlerinnen? In der Nähe befinden sich ein Menhir mit ausländischem Namen und ein ehemaliger Gutspark mit flotten Trails.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Dezember 2011)

Gutspark mit netten Wegchen? Das müsste Seeben sein. Der Rest mit dem Stein würde dann auch passen. Der Weg ist dann.... nein, habe z.Z. keine Bilder.


----------



## kalihalde (18. Dezember 2011)

Ritter Runkel, du bist auf dem richtigen "Weg". 
Für die anderen noch ein Hinweis. Unsere beiden Nachwuchssportlerinnen kommen gerade aus einem kleinen Waldstück, in dem, so hört man, auch radsportliche Aktivitäten stattfinden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, da sich kein anderer des Rätsels erbarmt: das ist der Franzosensteinweg bzw. in Rt. Halle die Verlängerte Mötzlicher Strasse. Von der Landstr. durch Teicha abgesehen ist es der schnellste (nicht der interessanteste) Weg zum Petersberg, den schönen Blick ins Saaletal bei Trotha hat man auch noch.
Radsportliche Aktivitäten bedeuten in dem Fall wohl ein Posten mit Single-Trail-Zwangsanfahrt beim diesjährigen Saaletal-Nacht-MTBO.


----------



## kalihalde (20. Dezember 2011)

Danke Ritter Runkel, bitte übernehmen Sie.
Das mit dem Posten beim Saaletal-Nacht-MTBO wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte an das sagenumwobene "Wäldchen" und die dort angelegten Strecken.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Es gab auch 2x Posten mit Zwangsweg: einmal im Wäldchen und einmal im Seebener Gutspark. Beides sehr lustig. Einfach das Nacht-MTBO mal mitfahren.
Jetzt werden Rest-Bilder aufgearbeitet: wo ist dieser hübsche Pfad?
Einheimische könnten es wissen, für alle anderen gibts am Nachmittag einen Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (20. Dezember 2011)

Ritter Runkel, ich habe da eine Vermutung. Die Bank kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Aber vielleicht möchte ein anderer auch mal lösen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Erster Tipp:die gesuchte Stelle ist einen guten Steinwurf vom zweitgrößten Fluss unseres Bundeslandes entfernt.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Erster Tipp:die gesuchte Stelle ist einen guten Steinwurf vom zweitgrößten Fluss unseres Bundeslandes entfernt.


Also es ist die Saale, aber soche Bilder kenne ich nur von dem Abschnitt, kurz vor Camburg, aber das liegt ja schon wieder in Thüringen und kann es somit also nicht sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Dezember 2011)

Sieht aus wie Halle an der Saale, oberhalb der Jahnhöhle ?


----------



## kalihalde (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das ist in Halle, oberhalb des Riveufers (Saale) zwischen Felsenpavillon und Rainstraße.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Dezember 2011)

daran habe ich auch gleich gedacht...ich werf dann aber mal noch das andere ufer, oberhalb der talstraße irgendwo zwischen bergschänke und kreuzvorwerk ins rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Kalihalde hat recht, es ist unterhalb des Turbine-Sportplatzes (Felsenstr.) und oberhalb Riveufer. Der Einstieg ist am Felsenpavillon, dann saaleabwärts. So kann man seinen Arbeitsweg aufpeppen.
Ihr habt recht, es gibt in Halle einige Stellen, die ähnlich aussehen.
Und somit gebe ich ab an Kalihalde.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Dezember 2011)

meine mutter hat da früher ihren arbeitsweg tatsächlich aufgepeppt, als das hotel noch da oben stand 
wenn man bock hatte konnte man beim kleinen trompeter noch ne schweigeminute einlegen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

'ne Schweigeminute mit oder ohne Trompete?


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Dezember 2011)

na ohne..wäre ja sonst zu laut gewesen...^^

edit..weil ich gerade gute laune habe:






</geschichtsstunde off>


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Da musste ich mal zum Pioniernachmittag hin,vermutlich auch singen.


----------



## Kasebi (20. Dezember 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> vermutlich auch singen.




Echt? Das kannst du? Ich wurde davon immer ausgeschlossen um Panik zu vermeiden. Denn mein Gesang ist zum:kotz: Behauptet man. Und ohnenicht zu ertragen.
Also bis dann (Ohne Gesang)
Kasebi


----------



## kalihalde (20. Dezember 2011)

Hat mich meine Erinnerung doch nicht getrügt. Bin den Weg bestimmt gefühlte 15 Jahre nicht gefahren. Der Einstieg (aus Richtung Felsenpavillon) war etwas holprig mit Stufen aufwärts. 
Wir Flachländer mussten damals jeden "Berg" mitnehmen und hatten eine Runde, die in der Burgstraße gegenüber vom Volkspark begann. Dann über Heinrich-Heine-Park (Lehmanns Felsen) zum Felsenpavillon, den gesuchten Weg entlang zum Riveufer, unter der Giebichensteinbrücke durch, den Amtsgarten rauf und wieder runter, zu den Klausbergen (Eichendorffbank) hoch und hinter dem Nordbad zur Saale, scharfe Kehre und das ganze wieder zurück. Tja, wir waren jung - aber nicht mehr Pioniere.
Mit den Fotos wird es bei mir eng. Ich bin nicht so der fahrende Fotograf. 
Wo stehe ich und was sehe ich? Viel Spaß und einen schönen Abend wünscht Kalihalde.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Damit das hier nicht zum Ping-Pong von Kalihalde und mir ausartet, halte ich mal die Klappe. Aber nette Perspektive auf dem Bild.
Kalihalde: Deine beschriebene Runde hat mehr Höhenmeter als so eine Strecke im Saalkreis, die steileren Anstiege gibt es tatsächlich in der Stadt am Saaledurchbruch und am Galgenberg.
Kasebi: gesungen habe ich doch immer nur mit der Klasse, und da reichte Mund auf-und zumachen ohne Töne.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2011)

Danke Runkel für Deine Zurückhaltung. Aber die anderen dürfen schon raten, oder sind alle am Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen. Radfahren sind bei diesem Wetter wohl die wenigsten.
Am Abend gibt es einen Hinweis, falls bis dahin keiner das Rätsel gelöst hat.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2011)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke Runkel für Deine Zurückhaltung. Aber die anderen dürfen schon raten, oder sind alle am Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen. Radfahren sind bei diesem Wetter wohl die wenigsten.
> Am Abend gibt es einen Hinweis, falls bis dahin keiner das Rätsel gelöst hat.


Oh, es gibt noch einige, die das Schlammwetter für einige Touren nutzen.
Ich denke die Brücke die auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist die Brücke am Wehr Halle Trotha und im Vordergrund ist dann das Wehr Halle Trotha. Dann müsste der Standpunkt an der Ruine an der Papiermühlenstraße sein. (Also Saalewehr mit Forstwerderbrücke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2011)

Bingo Udo1 und Danke für die Lösung. 
Forstwerderbrücke, oder volkstümlich "Katzenbuckelbrücke" in Halle von der ehemaligen Kröllwitzer Papierfabrik aus gesehen ist natürlich richtig. 
Du darfst.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2011)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Bingo Udo1 und Danke für die Lösung.
> Forstwerderbrücke, oder volkstümlich "Katzenbuckelbrücke" in Halle von der ehemaligen Kröllwitzer Papierfabrik aus gesehen ist natürlich richtig.
> Du darfst.


Danke kalihalde,
Bild folgt demnächst, bin schon beim suchen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Bild ist unschwer zu erkennen, dass die nette Dame eine Glocke zum erklingen bringt.
Nun meine Frage: was bezweckt sie damit und wo ist der Standort dieser Glocke?


----------



## kindi (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte ja fast geschrieben, das es sich um den Alten Felsenkeller bei Naumburg handelt und mit der Glocke die Küche informiert wird, weil ein paar hungrige Biker aus Merseburg anrücken. Aber die gute Dame schaut nach links und die Merseburger müßten eingentlich an der Stelle von rechts kommen.
Also noch mal genau auf das Bild geschaut und siehe da:
Auf dem Bild sind Buhnen zu erkennen die es so eingentlich nur an der Elbe gibt.
Und dann war in meinem Kopf der Klang der Glocke zu hören:
Fährmann hol über, wir wollen ein kühles Blondes auf den Elbterrassen in Brambach trinken.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja fast geschrieben, das es sich um den Alten Felsenkeller bei Naumburg handelt und mit der Glocke die Küche informiert wird, weil ein paar hungrige Biker aus Merseburg anrücken. Aber die gute Dame schaut nach links und die Merseburger müßten eingentlich an der Stelle von rechts kommen.
> Also noch mal genau auf das Bild geschaut und siehe da:
> Auf dem Bild sind Buhnen zu erkennen die es so eingentlich nur an der Elbe gibt.
> Und dann war in meinem Kopf der Klang der Glocke zu hören:
> Fährmann hol über, wir wollen ein kühles Blondes auf den Elbterrassen in Brambach trinken.


Sehr gut kombiniert kindi. Ich dachte schon dich gibt es gar nicht mehr, schon lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen.
Es stimmt alles und du bist dran.


----------



## kindi (22. Dezember 2011)

So, um uns jetzt so langsam in weihnachtliche Stimmung zu versetzen.
Wo war ich letztes Jahr? Welcher Ort ist im Hintergrund zu sehen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Dezember 2011)

Einen Tipp bitte !!!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Einen Tipp bitte !!!


Ja kindi, bitte ein Tip. Der Fläming ist es sicherlich nicht und Dessau und Umgebung auch nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Dezember 2011)

Könnte das evtl. Friedrichsbrunn im Harz sein? 
Der Kirchturm kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (23. Dezember 2011)

@Udo1 
Warum nicht? Ist vielleich der Hohe Fläming mit dem Hagelberg im Hintergrund.

Ne, ne ohmtroll hat schon recht. Es ist der Kirchturm von Friedrichsbrunn mit der Sonnenloipe im Vordergrund (sehr zu empfehlen bei Schnee- klassisch gespurt)
So ich bin jetzt raus. 
Schöne Weihnachten allen Lesern hier!

PS: Außerdem muß ich erst mal wieder ein paar Bilder knipsen.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Dezember 2011)

In Friedrichsbrunn war ich bisher nur mit dem Rad. Aber dort Langlaufski fahren wär mal ne Idee. Zumindest kenne ich einen, der Bescheid weiß.

Wer weiß, wo wie sich die junge Dame gerade aufhält?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Dezember 2011)

In Papas Devotionalien-Kapelle?


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Dezember 2011)

Schön wärs 


Ähm Altmetall-Spenden dieser Art nehme ich gerne entgegen.


Und nochn Tipp:
Der Gebäudekpomplex liegt einige km saaleabwärts von Halle.

(26.12.:nochn Tipp... Nebengebäude ist tatsächlich eine Kapelle)


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Dezember 2011)

OK Kids, dann löse ich das mal auf:
Es ist das Fahrradmuseum in Mücheln bei Wettin an der Saale!
siehe OSM: daneben ist gleich die Templerkapelle

Es sind sehr interessante Exponate zusammengetragen worden. 
Einige Sachen sind zum Ausprobieren - für kleine und große Kinder 

Hat jemand ein interessantes Foto? Dann mache er weiter ...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Dezember 2011)

Oh peinlich, tausend mal dran vorbeigefahren und kenne es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ....
> Hat jemand ein interessantes Foto? Dann mache er weiter ...


Dann werde ich mal.




Nun meine Frage:
Was ist das für ein Gewässer?
Wo befindet es sich?
In der Mitte des Gewässers geht ein kleine Bucht nach rechts, was befindet sich dort?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Tipp,
das Gewässer befindet sich in der heimlichen Hauptstadt von Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Bikermario (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Erstmal wünsche ich allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.
So, nun rate ich mal drauf los: ist das vielleicht der Heidesee in der Dölauer Heide?
Wenn ich richtig liegen sollte , muß ich mich aber leider vor dem nächsten Rätsel drücken, weil ich zur Zeit keine Bilder habe.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Erstmal wünsche ich allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.
> So, nun rate ich mal drauf los: ist das vielleicht der Heidesee in der Dölauer Heide?
> Wenn ich richtig liegen sollte , muß ich mich aber leider vor dem nächsten Rätsel drücken, weil ich zur Zeit keine Bilder habe.
> Gruß Bikermario


Nun ja bis jetzt ist alles richtig, es fehlt nur noch der dritte Punkt.
Was befindet sich in der Mitte des Gewässers wo die kleine Bucht nach rechts reingeht?
Der schnellste kann dann weiter machen, da Bikermario keine Bilder hat.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Januar 2012)

Gesundes Neues auch von mir an die Gemeinschaft.
Interessante Perspektive Udo1. Bzgl. des dritten Punktes vermute ich mal, Du meinst den auf dem Bild zu sehenden Sandstrand. Das ist der Nackedeistrand (FKK-Bereich) vom Strandbad Heidesee. Aber Du dachtest bestimmt die rasanten Abfahrtswege vom Sandberg der Heide zum See . 
Da die eigentliche Lösung ja schon genannt wurde, darf, sollte ich den dritten Punkt gelöst haben, ein anderer weiter machen, zumal ich derzeit keine Bilder mehr habe.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues auch von mir an die Gemeinschaft.
> Interessante Perspektive Udo1. Bzgl. des dritten Punktes vermute ich mal, Du meinst den auf dem Bild zu sehenden Sandstrand. Das ist der Nackedeistrand (FKK-Bereich) vom Strandbad Heidesee. Aber Du dachtest bestimmt die rasanten Abfahrtswege vom Sandberg der Heide zum See .
> Da die eigentliche Lösung ja schon genannt wurde, darf, sollte ich den dritten Punkt gelöst haben, ein anderer weiter machen, zumal ich derzeit keine Bilder mehr habe.


Natürlich meinte ich nur die Sandabfahrt, aber von links nach rechts hat man auch eine guten Blick über den See.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2012)

Na dann das erste Rätsel im Jahr 2012.




Wenn ihr wisst was vor mir am Horizont zu sehen ist, wisst ihr auch was hinter mir liegt? Also was liegt hinter meinen Standort?


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Allen ein pannenarmes Jahr 2012!

Also bei der Perspektive solltest du am Runstedter See stehen!?


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Allen ein pannenarmes Jahr 2012!
> 
> Also bei der Perspektive solltest du am Runstedter See stehen!?


Auch wenn Du Merseburger bist und die Gegend wie Deine Westentasche kennst, ist die Antwort leider falsch.
Trotzdem auch Dir ein gutes Bikerjahr mit vielen schönen Erlebnissen.


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. Januar 2012)

Hmmm...
Die Brücke im Vordergrund verwirrt mich etwas... Stehst du doch südlicher, auf Höhe der Schäferei am Südfeldsee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Die Brücke im Vordergrund verwirrt mich etwas... Stehst du doch südlicher, auf Höhe der Schäferei am Südfeldsee?


Bingo. Na dann stell mal schnell das nächste Rätsel rein.
Ich stehe genau zwischen dem Reiterhof und dem neuen Vogelbeobachtungspunkt. Der Punkt könnte fast von Hundertwasser sein.


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. Januar 2012)

Danke Udo! Wie gewünscht, schnell ein neues Bild:



Wo bin ich?


----------



## kalihalde (2. Januar 2012)

Ich will nicht lösen, habe immer noch keine Bilder. Aber, da muss man doch den Hund an der Leine führen und das Rad muss "draußen" bleiben, oder?


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. Januar 2012)

Stimmt! Kann aber auch umgedreht sein ;-)


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Januar 2012)

hmm...mein Tipp fängt mit "B" an und hört mit "o" auf und befindet sich in der Landeshauptstadt der Herzen  ....aber ick hab keene Bilder 

gesundes Neues


----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Januar 2012)

Korrekt!! Es kommt auch noch ein "rgz" drin vor 
So schwer ist es doch nun nicht mehr... Traut sich wirklich keiner???


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Korrekt!! Es kommt auch noch ein "rgz" drin vor
> So schwer ist es doch nun nicht mehr... Traut sich wirklich keiner???


Bist ja schon früh am PC. Ich glaube ich muss mal wieder den Zoo in Halle einen Besuch abstatten, mein letzter Besuch ist schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen Udo!
Ich war eher spät am Rechner 
Ja, wenn du demnächst vielleicht mit Enkel den Bergzoo besuchst, wirst du das Motiv in der Nähe des Bistros auf der Bergterrasse finden.
Du bist wieder dran!


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2012)

Was ist das für ein Gewässer? Wo befindet es sich und was verbirgt sich auf dem Bild links, wo ebenfalls eine Mauer ist, hinter dieser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Januar 2012)

Schöne Perspektive Udo 
Bist du trockenen Fußes hingelangt oder hast du "gekneippt" 
Damit es kein Dialog wird, löse ich aber erst mal nicht auf...


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Schöne Perspektive Udo
> Bist du trockenen Fußes hingelangt oder hast du "gekneippt"
> Damit es kein Dialog wird, löse ich aber erst mal nicht auf...


"gekneippt"


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2012)

Tipp.
Es ist die größte Überlaufquelle Mitteldeutschlands.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Tipp.
> Es ist die größte Überlaufquelle Mitteldeutschlands.


Mit diesem Tipp und dem Lesen deiner Beiträge hier im IBC war´s ja ein Leichtes die Geiseltalquelle zu "erkennen".


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Mit diesem Tipp und dem Lesen deiner Beiträge hier im IBC war´s ja ein Leichtes die Geiseltalquelle zu "erkennen".


Ja sie ist es und hinter der Mauer am linken Bildrand, wo sie aus dem Karstgestein tritt befindet sich der ehemalige Bierkeller der nebenan befindlichen Gaststätte, die leider seit ein paar Jahren geschlossen ist.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## iMER.seburg (7. Januar 2012)

Irgendwo muss ja auch das Geiseltal mal entspringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal weiter.


Sorry! Ging nicht eher. Gestern war ich in eurer Landeshauptstadt zu einem 75. Geburtstag und bis eben WP-Punkte sammeln.


Aber hier nun das neue Bilderrätsel: Was ist das für ein Steinhaufen und wo befindet er sich. Sachsen-Anhalt reicht mir als Antwort nicht aus.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2012)

Vom gesuchten Steinhaufen kann man das hier sehen:





Achtung, das Motiv hier ist der erste Tipp, nicht das gesuchte Rätsel!


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Vom gesuchten Steinhaufen kann man das hier sehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht die Schnarcherklippen


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2012)

udo1 schrieb:


> vielleicht die schnarcherklippen


Nö, die sind´s nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nö, die sind´s nicht.


Na dann noch ein letzter Rateversuch.
Brocken Richtung Wernigerode, grobe Richtung. Könnten dann die Zeterklippen sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann noch ein letzter Rateversuch.
> Brocken Richtung Wernigerode, grobe Richtung. Könnten dann die Zeterklippen sein.


Richtig, Udo! Es ist die Große Zeterklippe. Und Das hier



wäre mein nächster Tipp gewesen. 

Udo, du darfst wieder.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2012)

Was ist das für ein Tunnel vor meinem Standort und wo befindet er sich?


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo udo1,

mein Tipp lautet: Burgruine Regenstein bei Blankenburg am Harz.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hallo udo1,
> 
> mein Tipp lautet: Burgruine Regenstein bei Blankenburg am Harz.


Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2012)

Danke, dann mach ich mal weiter.
Bleiben wir, wie in den letzten Rätselbildern, bei den Gesteinen. Nach Granit (Zeternklippen) und Sandstein (Regenstein) geht die Frage an die Geologen unter euch, um welches Gestein handelt es sich im Hintergrund dieser "historischen" Aufnahme? Tja, und natürlich wo übt unser Sportfreund sein Hobby aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke, dann mach ich mal weiter.
> Bleiben wir, wie in den letzten Rätselbildern, bei den Gesteinen. Nach Granit (Zeternklippen) und Sandstein (Regenstein) geht die Frage an die Geologen unter euch, um welches Gestein handelt es sich im Hintergrund dieser "historischen" Aufnahme? Tja, und natürlich wo übt unser Sportfreund sein Hobby aus?


Es ist Quarzporphyr und nebenan ist eine Sommerrodelbahn, die der Sportsfreund sicherlich nicht runtergefahren ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2012)

Ich würde Udo aber nicht weitermachen lassen, bevor er nicht sagt, welche Kurbel da zu sehen ist und welches Baujahr dieser seltene "Rock Lobster"-Rahmen hat. Ich bin schwer beeindruckt. Das ich so was noch mal sehen darf.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2012)

Udo1, du liegst mit dem Gestein richtig. 
Eine Sommerrodelbahn gab es zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme da noch nicht, so dass wir jetzt nicht mehr ermitteln können, ob er vielleicht gefahren wäre. Aber die "Spurweite" der Bahn ist, glaube ich, nicht kompatibel zum gefahrenen Reifen.

Runkel, deine Zusatzfrage ist wahrlich ritterlich und darf gerne, nein, sie muss jetzt mit beantwortet werden!!!

Ich habe vor dem Posting den abgeblildeten Sportfreund übrigens gefragt, ob er etwas gegen eine Veröffentlichung hat. Dabei wurde mir verraten, dass er noch im Besitz dieses Schatzes ist. Vielleicht sollten wir im Frühjahr mal eine kleine Ausfahrt mit den Klassikern machen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2012)

Kurbel schaut wie CookBros. aus, die Rahmen gabs nur kurz in Dt. (durch Gekko/Mannheim importiert, schon lange pleite), da müßte ich mal alte Kataloge durchstöbern.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2012)

Udo1, Sommerrodelbahnen gibt es ja einige in Sachsen-Anhalt. Welche ist es denn?

Ritter Runkel, die Kurbel Cook Bros. Racing in Rot wurde richtig identifiziert. Jetzt wollen wir noch das Baujahr des Rahmens wissen. Kleiner Tipp, das Bild stammt aus dem Frühjahr 1997. Der Rahmen wurde kurze Zeit vorher recht klassisch aufgebaut.

Als Hilfe gibt es noch ein unscharfes Bild. So fuhr man damals den gesuchten Berg runter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2012)

Na ja, der Untergrund scheint Porphyr zu sein. Und dann noch die Kirche im Hintergrund... bin schon ruhig, habe keine Bilder. Das vermutete Baujahr wird nachgereicht.


----------



## iMER.seburg (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Bei den bike-technischen Raffinessen kann ich leider nicht mithalten! 
Was den Porphyr-Standort betrifft habe ich so eine Vermutung: es ist der Petersberg bei Halle und der See ist der Goethebruch!?
Wie auch immer: stylisches Outfit, auch bei den Rahmenfarben


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2012)

Gratulation iMER.seburg. Die Standortfrage hast Du nach Udos und Runkels "Steilvorlagen" korrekt gelöst. Da Runkel keine Bilder hat und das Steinhummer Baujahr noch nicht abschließend geklärt ist, darfst Du weiter machen.


----------



## iMER.seburg (10. Januar 2012)

Danke!
Lassen wir es mal beim Gestein. Allerdings geht es dieses Mal um die beiden Löcher darin...





Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Januar 2012)

Zuerst hielt ich sie für die beiden Wasserstollen im Mühlental bei der Burg Regenstein, aber die sind im Sandstein. Es ist der Volkmarskeller Nähe Eggeröder Brunnen, also im Karstgebiet südlich vom Regenstein.


----------



## iMER.seburg (11. Januar 2012)

Na dann will ich doch mal hoffen, dass du mittlerweile ein Bild geknipst hast 
Korrekte Antwort R.R.! Du bist dran


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Januar 2012)

Habe ein altes gefunden, nicht schwer, das sollte schnellgehen: wo waren wir?


----------



## iMER.seburg (11. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es... Aber ich lass mal jemand anderen den Vortritt. 

Kleiner Tipp: Die Brücke hat was mit der schwedischen Gruppe ABBA zu tun...


----------



## kalihalde (11. Januar 2012)

... und ich dachte mit Napoleon.


----------



## iMER.seburg (11. Januar 2012)

Wieso 
War der auch beim Grand Prix Eurovision de la Chanson???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (11. Januar 2012)

An dem gesuchten Bauwerk befindet sich eine alte Erklärtafel (in Stein gemeißelt). So weit ich informiert bin, wurde dort nicht die Kreisleitung einer Partei über den Sieg beim Grand Prix 1974 informiert.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2012)

Die Stadt, zu der die Brücke gehört, gehörte auch der Hanse an und links im Fluß ankert immer das Traumschiff.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte immer, daß nur die ganz schweren Rätsel nicht aufgelöst werden. Aber scheinbar sind es die ganz leichten. 
Nun gebt Euch mal einen Schubs und bringt es hinter Euch.


----------



## kalihalde (11. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht traut sich auch keiner, weil es den Teilnehmern an rätseltauglichen Bildern mangelt. Mir geht es jedenfalls so.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielleicht traut sich auch keiner, weil es den Teilnehmern an rätseltauglichen Bildern mangelt. Mir geht es jedenfalls so.


Nun ja du hast recht, es wird schon langsam eng.
Aber gut es ist die Neumarktbrücke über die Saale in Merseburg unterhalb des Schlosses.


----------



## iMER.seburg (11. Januar 2012)

Auf Udo kann man sich eben verlassen! Er hat immer ein Ass (Bild) im Ärmel! 
Aber wann hat ABBA auf dem Neumarkt gespielt?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Auf Udo kann man sich eben verlassen! Er hat immer ein Ass (Bild) im Ärmel!
> Aber wann hat ABBA auf dem Neumarkt gespielt?


April 2006 in Merseburg http://www.more-esprit.de/showit/mo... ABBA Auftitt Merseburg April 2006.jpg&sort=1


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2012)

Die Aufnahme entstand am 17.01.2011.




Nun meine Frage, was ist das für eine Ortschaft, die in der Mitte des Bildes vom Wasser eingeschlossen ist?
Und was ist das für ein Haus, das jetzt in der Flußmitte steht?


----------



## kalihalde (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Udo1,

und ich dachte schon, Du hast echt keine Bilder mehr.

Besteht zwischen dem gesuchten Ort und der Zentrale eines internationalen Mineralölkonzerns eine phonetische Ähnlichkeit?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> und ich dachte schon, Du hast echt keine Bilder mehr.
> 
> Besteht zwischen dem gesuchten Ort und der Zentrale eines internationalen Mineralölkonzerns eine phonetische Ähnlichkeit?


Eigentlich nicht. Aber mal genau auf das Bild schauen, Horizont.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Januar 2012)

Na ja, ich schaue nicht auf den Horizont, sondern in "Merseburg und Umgebung" vom 17.01.11. Aber das wäre ja Mogelei und die Bilder sind auch alle.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na ja, ich schaue nicht auf den Horizont, sondern in "Merseburg und Umgebung" vom 17.01.11. Aber das wäre ja Mogelei und die Bilder sind auch alle.


Nö, das ist keine Mogelei. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich dieses (oder ein ähnliches) Bild auch schon mal gesehen habe. Deswegen hätte ich auch dort nachgesehen. Da ich aber derzeit kein Bild von Sachsen-Anhalt parat habe, lasse ich das raten lieber sein.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na ja, ich schaue nicht auf den Horizont, sondern in "Merseburg und Umgebung" vom 17.01.11. Aber das wäre ja Mogelei und die Bilder sind auch alle.





_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nö, das ist keine Mogelei. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich dieses (oder ein ähnliches) Bild auch schon mal gesehen habe. Deswegen hätte ich auch dort nachgesehen. Da ich aber derzeit kein Bild von Sachsen-Anhalt parat habe, lasse ich das raten lieber sein.


Nun ja war ja auch einfach, wenn man schon das Datum der Aufnahme genannt hat.
Ich schau mal morgen nach ein neues, ich habe noch ein Paar.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2012)

was stellt dieses Bild dar und an welcher Stelle wurde es aufgenommen.
Es reichen auch die Koordinaten +- 10 Meter ist O.K.


----------



## Ruedi04 (15. Januar 2012)

Ist es die ICE Trasse zwischen Planena und der B91?! Irgendwann zu einem Frühjahrhochwasser?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Ist es die ICE Trasse zwischen Planena und der B91?! Irgendwann zu einem Frühjahrhochwasser?


Genau und zwar war es das Hochwasser im Januar 2011.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. Januar 2012)

So, ich hoffe wir hatten es noch nicht...






Und die Frage dazu: Wann wurde die Schanze erbaut (zwei Zahlen sind möglich, sind ja auch zwei Schanzen ;-))


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe wir hatten es noch nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die große, also die Peter Ott Schanze wurde 1977 erbaut. Rekordhalter mit 38 m Patrick Valentin GER

Und die Andreas Wank Schanze wurde schon 1973 erbaut.
Rekordhalter mit 19 m Frantisek Holik CZE


----------



## kalihalde (16. Januar 2012)

Also ich zähle drei Schanzen. Möchtest Du jetzt drei Zahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (16. Januar 2012)

Udo1 war wieder mal schneller. Auch gut, wegen dem Bildermangel .


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Also ich zähle drei Schanzen. Möchtest Du jetzt drei Zahlen?





kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1 war wieder mal schneller. Auch gut, wegen dem Bildermangel .



Ich korrigiere:
 3. Schanze ist die Zwergen Schanze Rekord 9 m Rekordhalter Andreas Wank GER


----------



## kalihalde (16. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere:
> 3. Schanze ist die Zwergern Schanze Rekord 9 m Rekordhalter Andreas Wank GER


 
Und ich dachte, das wäre die Pionierschanze.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2012)

Da ja der Harz auch zu Sachsen-Anhalt gehört nachfolgend ein Bild aus dem Harz, soviel schon mal als Tipp vorab.




Wie heißen denn diese Hinkelsteine und wo befinden sie sich?


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. Januar 2012)

das muss bei sankt andreasberg sein.... aber die haben einen Namen????
Ich hab die nur zum ausruhen und als Schattenspender fürs Radl genutzt...


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> das muss bei sankt andreasberg sein.... aber die haben einen Namen????
> Ich hab die nur zum ausruhen und als Schattenspender fürs Radl genutzt...


Heiß, die habe aber einen Namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (16. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da ja der Harz auch zu Sachsen-Anhalt gehört nachfolgend ein Bild aus dem Harz, soviel schon mal als Tipp vorab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt, Udo1.  Und somit gegen die Regeln .

Unser feines Bundesland hat, wie wir auch hier im Forum immer wieder sehen und bestaunen können, doch so viele schöne Ecken, da müssen wir doch nicht in die ferne schweifen. 

Sind übrigens die Dreibrodesteine, am Rehberger Graben zwischen Oderteich und Sankt Andreasberg gelegen, wenn ich nicht irre.

Also, kram bitte noch mal auf Deiner Festplatte .


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt, Udo1.  Und somit gegen die Regeln .
> 
> Unser feines Bundesland hat, wie wir auch hier im Forum immer wieder sehen und bestaunen können, doch so viele schöne Ecken, da müssen wir doch nicht in die ferne schweifen.
> 
> ...


Der Harz gehört zu Sachsen- Anhalt, genau wie im Schwesterforum  der Harz auch zu Thüringen gehört.
Dann mach mal weiter, alles richtig


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Der Harz gehört zu Sachsen- Anhalt, genau wie im Schwesterforum  der Harz auch zu Thüringen gehört.
> Dann mach mal weiter, alles richtig


Wir wollen mal keine Korinthenkacker sein, aber das benannte Schwesterforum heißt *Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser* und hat den ganzen Harz schon im Namen. 
Unabhängig davon hat der schachsen-anhaltinische Harz auch sehr viel zu bieten. Ich bin gerne dort. 

Das meint ein vor sich hin hustender und schniefender Torsten aus Thüringen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wir wollen mal keine Korinthenkacker sein, aber das benannte Schwesterforum heißt *Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser* und hat den ganzen Harz schon im Namen.
> Unabhängig davon hat der schachsen-anhaltinische Harz auch sehr viel zu bieten. Ich bin gerne dort.
> 
> Das meint ein vor sich hin hustender und schniefender Torsten aus Thüringen.


Torsten dann kannst Du ja  bei diesen schönen Bikewetter ja gar nicht fahren. 
Gute Besserung aus dem südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Torsten dann kannst Du ja  bei diesen schönen Bikewetter ja gar nicht fahren.
> Gute Besserung aus dem südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.


Nö, kann ich nicht.  Arbeiten darf ich aber auch nicht, der Arzt hat´s mir verboten.  
Aber nichts tun dürfen oder können ist aber auch doof.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

_torsten_, Gute Beserung auch von mir.

Hier wieder mal ein älteres Foto. Wo sind die Kollegen unterwegs?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Januar 2012)

Auf einer Brücke, die mittlerweile schon verfault und zusammengebrochen ist, so alt ist das Bild!
Könnte das im Bereich Eckerloch sein?


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

Ob es die Brücke so noch gibt, dafür kann ich jetzt nicht bürgen.

War schon lange nicht mehr da, bzw. habe auf die Art der Brücke geachtet. 

Das Bild ist schon 20!!! Jahre alt. Aber es ist definitiv nicht im Bereich Eckerloch, jedoch im etwas weiteren Umfeld .

Ritter Runkel, Du könntest ja noch die drei Räder identifizieren . Zugegeben, dass in der Mitte ist aufgrund der Perspektive ´ne harte Nuss.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Januar 2012)

Hätte ich bloß nicht mit den alten Rädern angefangen: keine Ahnung!
Zweiter Versuch: Steinerne Renne/Holtemme?


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

Richtig. Steinere Renne auf Höhe der Gaststätte.

Dann lassen wir das mit alten Rädern. Ist ja auch sehr unscharf. Wären folgdende gewesen von links nach rechts:

- Scott Evolution Pro
- Gary Fisher Montare
- Alpinestars Al-Mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, diese Holzbrücke gibt es so wirklich nicht mehr, die ist jetzt aus Stahl/Beton. Was sagt der Harzversteher Hasifisch dazu?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Januar 2012)

Die ist nach wie vor aus Holz, merkst du, wenn du bei Nässe drüber fahren willst...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre da so schnell drüber, das ich nix sehe.... ne, ich hätte schwören können das die Brücke NICHT aus Holz ist. Die sieht so richtig fremd aus, der Bach selber kommt mir vertraut vor. Naja, man wird alt.
Als ich jünger war, haben wir aller 200 km 'ne Pause gemacht (also 3xmal am Tag) und in die Bemme gebissen, wie z.B. auf den Bildern. Wo sitzen meine Mitfahrer? Übrigens hatten wir den Ort schon mal vor geraumer Zeit.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du die erste Pause immer nach 200 km machst, kann das gar nicht mehr in Sachsen-Anhalt sein. So groß ist doch unser Heimatbundesland gar nicht, oder .

Ich hatte ja ´ne Idee, aber das ist nicht so weit weg .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre im Kreis, immer her mit Deiner Idee.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2012)

Naja, das mit dem Kreisfahren hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. 

Mein Lösungsvorschlag ist die Burgruine Arnstein im lieblichen Einetal.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Januar 2012)

Ehe es noch jemand glaubt, das mit der 1. Pause nach vielen km war doch leicht übertrieben, so jung war ich leider nie... aber auf dem Arnstein waren wir, siehe Foto.
Ein schönes Panoramofoto vom Arnstein hatte Hasifisch schon mal vor einer Weile vorgestellt.
Ich übergebe an Kalihalde.


----------



## kalihalde (18. Januar 2012)

Puh, da bin ich dann doch beruhigt, dass Runkel bzgl. seines Tourenumfangs ein wenig übertieben hat. Mein schlechtes Gewissen wollte sich schon melden .

Nachdem letztens die Regeln des Bilderrätsels schon mal etwas "weicher" ausgelegt wurden, muss ich aus aktuellem Bildermangel gegen Regel 2: "Das *Bild* muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein." verstoßen. 
Das Bild ist, wie mein letztes, vor zwanzig Jahren aufgenommen, so dass sich an der gesuchten Stelle der Baumbestand etwas geändert haben wird. Ein markantes Bauwerk ist auch nicht zu sehen und die "Rad-Skulptur" haben wir nach dem Foto wieder entfernt. Aber, ich beschreibe Euch, was gesucht wird, so dass es aus meiner Sicht eindeutig identifizierbar wird.

Und nun die Frage.

An welcher "tierischen Wegkreuzung" im Westen von Sachsen-Anhalt entstand dieses Foto?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Januar 2012)

Die "Spinne" am nördlichen Ende des Eckerstausees. Tierisch und sehr westlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (18. Januar 2012)

Das Tier ist richtig. Doch die Lage?

Im Eckerloch kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Das war im dazumal verfügbaren DDR-Kartenmaterial gar nicht richtig ausgewiesen, da im absoluten Sperrgebiet der Staatsgrenze gelegen.  Wir hatten bei unseren Harztouren zwar für alle Fälle ´nen Baedecker aus den 1920er Jahren dabei, aber hätten uns dann doch noch nicht so nah an die Grenze getraut wegen der Minen und so. 

Die "Spinne", die ich suchte, befindet sich in der Nähe eines "fruchtigen" Berges.


----------



## vertex98 (19. Januar 2012)

Erdbeerkopf?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Januar 2012)

Vertex98 hat natürlich recht. Östlich vom Erdbeerkopf ist eine "Spinne". Wer von Schierke zum Trudenstein oder zum Moorstieg will fährt z.B. drüber, die Wormke kreuzt diese Spinne ebenfalls.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Januar 2012)

Sorry, wusste nicht, dass es mindestens zwei "Spinnen" im Harz gibt . Die am Eckerstausee kannte ich bislang noch nicht als solche. Man kann also beim Rätseln auch was lernen.

Ritter Runkel und vertex98 haben gemeinsam die Lösung gefunden. Ihr dürft bitte untereinander klären, wer weiter macht. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, es wird noch ein paar mehr geben, da Spinne (oder auch Stern) immer gerne für etwas weitverzweigtere Kreuzungen verwendet wird.
Wir teilen uns rein: ich stelle die Frage und Vertex98 steuert das Bild bei.
Also: wo stehe ich/was sehe ich?


----------



## vertex98 (20. Januar 2012)

Ha, das nenn ich Arbeitsteilung! 

Aber gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (20. Januar 2012)

vertex98, bei dieser Form der Arbeitsteilung mit Ritter Runkel, würde ich auch Halluzinationen bekommen.


----------



## vertex98 (20. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> vertex98, bei dieser Form der Arbeitsteilung mit Ritter Runkel, würde ich auch Halluzinationen bekommen.



Ja, das war richtiger Massenwahn! Muss was in der Luft gewesen sein..


----------



## vertex98 (20. Januar 2012)

Hier noch ein kleiner Tip:





Ist nach "Panthera leo" benannt...

liegen auch 2 stattliche Exemplare davor... 

Klingeling?


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Januar 2012)

Löwengebäude in Halle ...
Immaamt heißt wohl jetzt Studierenden Service Center ? Haha. 
Ich erinnere mich an leidende Gefühle im Fremdsprachenkabinett (80iger Jahre).


----------



## vertex98 (20. Januar 2012)

Antwort stimmt!

Aber bevor Du weitermachst, musst Du uns erstmal ueber Deine "leidenden Gefuehle" aufklaeren! Die Kabinen im Sprachlabor waren doch ganz nett! Echte Tonbandromantik!


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Januar 2012)

Rate mal. Russisch natürlich, als wenn englische Fachvokabeln nicht gereicht hätten.
Das Gefühl läßt sich gar nicht beschreiben  So wie Zahnarzt eben ...

Aber eine Teil der Frage, nämlich "Was sehe ich da?" kann ich nicht beantworten ...


----------



## vertex98 (21. Januar 2012)

Was Du da siehst, war so 'ne Art Open-Air Licht-Show, wo man an ein paar Abenden die Fassade huebsch bunt angestrahlt hat. Juli 2008 war's glaube.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Januar 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Was Du da siehst, war so 'ne Art Open-Air Licht-Show, wo man an ein paar Abenden die Fassade huebsch bunt angestrahlt hat. Juli 2008 war's glaube.


 
siehe auch  hier http://www.hallumination.com/


----------



## vertex98 (21. Januar 2012)

Jenau! Mir fiel der Name nicht mehr ein. Danke!


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Januar 2012)

So, hab noch was gefunden 







Wie heißt der Weg, auf dem ich mich befinde, und zu welchem Ort gehören die Häuser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> So, hab noch was gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hinter dir befindet sich die Köthener Hütte Stempelstelle 195, vor dir die Häuser gehören zu Alexisbad und der Weg müsste der "Weg der Deutschen Kaiser und Könige des Mittelalters im Harz" sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Januar 2012)

@Udo: Alexisbad stimmt. Sieh nochmal in die Karte


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Udo: Alexisbad stimmt. Sieh nochmal in die Karte


Hast recht der von mir genannte Weg ist weiter südlich, so an der Klostermühle.
Habe mal eine andere Karte bemüht: Wegemarkierung Blauer Punkt Weg 34C.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2012)

nochn Tipp: Hinter mir steht keine Holzkonstruktion, sondern etwas aus Metall


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> nochn Tipp: Hinter mir steht keine Holzkonstruktion, sondern etwas aus Metall


Ich habe mich von den Felsen leiten lassen, nach genauer Analyse des Straßenverlaufs kann das Bild nicht vom Standpunkt Köthener Hütte aufgenommen sein. Wenn man den Selkestieg weiter nach Norden geht kommt auf einer Felsplatte das Eiserne Kreuz._ Zitat: "Das von Prinzessin Luise, der Tochter  von Fürst Alexius und deren Gatten, dem Prinzen Friedrich von Preußen,  dem "theuren Vater", gestiftet wurde."
_Wenn es das auch nicht ist muss ich passen_.
_


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2012)

@Udo: Nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen 
Geh (Fahr) mal von Köthener Hütte die andere Richtung und sieh mal den Strassenverlauf im Tal! Da sind zwei Asphaltbänder zu sehen...


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Udo: Nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen
> Geh (Fahr) mal von Köthener Hütte die andere Richtung und sieh mal den Strassenverlauf im Tal! Da sind zwei Asphaltbänder zu sehen...


Ja dass ist mir schon aufgefallen mit dem Straßenverlauf. Ich dachte  es ist die B185 unterhalb der Köthener Hütte die macht dort auch einen Knick. Aber die Stelle ist es ja nicht, dann tippe ich auf weiter südlich. Dort liegt der Habichtstein und die Straßen wären B185 und B242.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dort liegt der Habichtstein und die Straßen wären B185 und B242.


Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, da ist die Verlobungsurne. Aber der Habichtsstein ist je direkt daneben. Übrigens, der Weg sollte der Klippenweg sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2012)

Jetzt habt ihrs 
Die Felsen gehören zum Habichtstein, auf dem (hinter mir) die Verlobungsurne steht.
Torsten hat natürlich in OSM nachgesehen ;-)
Klippenweg oder auch Selketal-Stieg  ist richtig.

Eine super Gegend zum Mountainbiken. 
Wer sich dort nicht auskennt, kann Peter fragen ...

Also, Udo war zuerst richtig, mach mal weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihrs
> Die Felsen gehören zum Habichtstein, auf dem (hinter mir) die Verlobungsurne steht.
> Torsten hat natürlich in OSM nachgesehen ;-)
> Klippenweg oder auch Selketal-Stieg  ist richtig.
> ...


Werde heute Abend, nach dem BRUSTGURTFAHRERANGRILLEN, noch ein Bild suchen.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend, nach dem BRUSTGURTFAHRERANGRILLEN, noch ein Bild suchen.


Viel Spaß dabei!
:neidischguck:


----------



## kalihalde (23. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen-Anhalt. 

Genau vor einem Jahr wurdest Du von Udo1 "geboren" und ins Netz gestellt. Vielen Dank dafür.

Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange mit dabei, aber Du hast mir in dieser Zeit schon sehr viele schöne Einblicke in unserer Heimat gegeben. Und bisher unbekannte Ecken, sollte man bei zukünftigen Tourenplanungen unbedingt berücksichtigen.

Also Bilderrätsel, auf ein langes Leben und dass den Teilnehmern nicht  die Bilder und die Antworten ausgehen.

Prost, Deine Kalihalde


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen-Anhalt.
> 
> Genau vor einem Jahr wurdest Du von Udo1 "geboren" und ins Netz gestellt. Vielen Dank dafür.
> 
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich mal an - lese hier immer mit und lerne viel über S-A.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Januar 2012)

Das Bilderrätsel ist schrecklich! Erst wird man andauernd daran erinnert, wie schlecht man sein Heimatbundesland doch kennt und wenn man sich vornimmt, die netten Rätselziele mal abzuradeln, stellt man fest, wie riesig Sachsen-Anhalt scheinbar auf einmal geworden ist und das die Zeit hinten und vorne nicht reicht.
Mürrisch schließe ich mich den Danksagungen an Udo1 an, macht weiter so.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> stellt man fest, wie riesig Sachsen-Anhalt scheinbar auf einmal geworden ist und das die Zeit hinten und vorne nicht reicht.
> ...


... und dabei kommen die Bilderrätsel offensichbar nur aus dem südlichen Teil eures Bundeslandes. Stellt euch einfach mal vor, der Bereich nördlich von Magdeburg bis hinauf nach Aulosen würde dazu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ... und dabei kommen die Bilderrätsel offensichbar nur aus dem südlichen Teil eures Bundeslandes. Stellt euch einfach mal vor, der Bereich nördlich von Magdeburg bis hinauf nach Aulosen würde dazu kommen.


Ja da hast du recht Torsten. Als ob es keine Biker, hier im Forum, gibt die aus dem Norden kommen. 
In einem Jahr gab es sehr viele Ecken die ich nicht kannte und die ich dann im letzten Jahr einen Besuch abgestattet hatte.
Aber hier ein neues Rätsel. Einige von euch sind garantiert schon daran vorbeigekommen und haben sicherlich auch mal reingeschaut.


----------



## Kasebi (24. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht Torsten. Als ob es keine Biker, hier im Forum, gibt die aus dem Norden kommen.
> In einem Jahr gab es sehr viele Ecken die ich nicht kannte und die ich dann im letzten Jahr einen Besuch abgestattet hatte.
> Aber hier ein neues Rätsel. Einige von euch sind garantiert schon daran vorbeigekommen und haben sicherlich auch mal reingeschaut.



Tilleda,Kyffhäuser. Irgendwas mit Pest?????
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Tilleda,Kyffhäuser. Irgendwas mit Pest?????
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Die grobe Richtung von deinem Zu Hause ist schon mal richtig aber es liegt nicht im Kyffhäuser, das wäre  etwas zu kurz.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Tipp,
der gesuchte Ort befindet sich unweit einer Verlobungsurne.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Januar 2012)

Googlen bringt nix (Mundlöcher gibts wie Sand am Meer), die Karte gibt auch nüscht her: wir brauchen einen Tipp. Scheinbar ist noch keiner von uns (bewußt) dort gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Googlen bringt nix (Mundlöcher gibts wie Sand am Meer), die Karte gibt auch nüscht her: wir brauchen einen Tipp. Scheinbar ist noch keiner von uns (bewußt) dort gewesen.


Na klar mache ich, nächster Tipp kommt in 2 Stunden.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2012)

Ging doch schneller mit dem Tipp.
Nicht ganz 10 Meter links neben dem gesuchten Objekt befindet sich dies: Stichwort Schwefel


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Januar 2012)

Es gibt den "Schwefelstollen" (mit ehem. 3 Lichtlöchern) mit einem Mundloch in Alexisbad, aber das sieht eigentlich anders aus. Weiterhin die "Fürst-Karl-Wilhelm-Grube" mit Mundloch im/am Friedensbachtal Nähe Erichsburg, da wurde auch Schwefelkies gefördert. Kenne ich aber (leider!) nicht, obwohl ich da schon öfter war.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Es gibt den "Schwefelstollen" (mit ehem. 3 Lichtlöchern) mit einem Mundloch in Alexisbad, aber das sieht eigentlich anders aus. Weiterhin die "Fürst-Karl-Wilhelm-Grube" mit Mundloch im/am Friedensbachtal Nähe Erichsburg, da wurde auch Schwefelkies gefördert. Kenne ich aber (leider!) nicht, obwohl ich da schon öfter war.


Also Ritter Runkel es ist in Alexisbad und es ist der "Schwefelstollen".
Und der Stolleneingang sieht so aus:





3 Meter rechts daneben ist das andere Spundloch mit dem Gitter vor dem Eingang.




Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Januar 2012)

Wo isses?
Auf Anfrage gibts Hinweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wo isses?
> Auf Anfrage gibts Hinweise.


Ich fang mal an.
Rapsfeld mit markanen 2 Bäumen und einem Höhenzug am Horizont.
Tippe mal irgendwo im Unstruttal.
Bin gespannt auf den nächsten Hinweis.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Januar 2012)

Die Eingeborenen, die das hätten erkennen können, liegen wohl alle noch in den Betten.
Nein, im Unstruttal ist es nicht. Der gesuchte Punkt liegt 6,4 km vom Zieldouble einer Downhillstrecke und 2,9 km von einer Galerie entfernt. Der, nach dem sie benannt ist, war Meister am Bauhaus Dessau, hat einen bekannten Halle-Zyklus gemalt und fuhr sehr gern Rad.
Für Leute die Bilder brauchen, das wurde ganz in der Nähe (ca 2,5 km) geknipst:


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Januar 2012)

hmm zieldouble un downhillstrecke wuerde auf thale hinwiesen...die felsen sehen so teufelsmauer like aus...mit dem rest kann ich nix anfangen. ich sage es ist teufelsmauer naehe neinstedt, wedderstedt im ruecken und den harz voraus...praezieser ging es  nich ...


----------



## kalihalde (28. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Eingeborenen, die das hätten erkennen können, liegen wohl alle noch in den Betten.
> Nein, im Unstruttal ist es nicht. Der gesuchte Punkt liegt 6,4 km vom Zieldouble einer Downhillstrecke und 2,9 km von einer Galerie entfernt. Der, nach dem sie benannt ist, war Meister am Bauhaus Dessau, hat einen bekannten Halle-Zyklus gemalt und fuhr sehr gern Rad.
> Für Leute die Bilder brauchen, das wurde ganz in der Nähe (ca 2,5 km) geknipst:


 
Bei der Galerie sollte es sich um die Lyonel Feininger Galerie in Quedlinburg handeln. Das eigentliche Rätsel kann ich leider nicht lösen .


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Januar 2012)

feininger galerie wuerde geografisch passen...aber was der typ mit bier aus dessau zu tun hat??? kein schimmer...also ich bleib bei meinem tip


----------



## kalihalde (28. Januar 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> feininger galerie wuerde geografisch passen...aber was der typ mit bier aus dessau zu tun hat??? kein schimmer...also ich bleib bei meinem tip


 

Runkel schrieb Bauhaus und nicht Brauhaus .

Dank der Entfernungsangaben sollte für einen "Navigator" das Rätsel lösbar sein. Ich habe leider derzeit keine Bilder .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Januar 2012)

Haha, BAUHAUS und nicht BRAUHAUS, ein schöner Verleser! Egal, Kalihalde hat recht mit Feininger. Und micha.qlb liegt schon ganz gut, aber mal die Blickrichtung um 180° ändern (und ab über den Jordan(...)), dann wird es heisser.
Aber einen einzelnen Baum in Sachsen-Anhalt raten zu lassen, wäre sehr gemein.... gäbe es da nicht Google Earth.....die Koordinaten bitte, dann seid ihr erlöst.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich probiere es mal mit dieser Koordinate: 
32 U 644143 5745062


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Januar 2012)

Schöne Blamage für mich. Mit Koordinaten meine ich das, was bei Google Earth je nach Curser-Position unten angezeigt wird (N/O-Ausrichtung). Mit Udos Zahlen kann ich nichts anfangen (peinlich, ich weiß).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schöne Blamage für mich. Mit Koordinaten meine ich das, was bei Google Earth je nach Curser-Position unten angezeigt wird (N/O-Ausrichtung). Mit Udos Zahlen kann ich nichts anfangen (peinlich, ich weiß).


Nicht so schlimm, es ist das UTM-Gitter
Habe mal schnell Umgerechnet:
Breite:  51°45'8.90"N
Länge:  11°11'2.00"E


----------



## downhillsau (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich lese und gucke ja schon ne ganze Weile hier mit und finde es toll,was es doch für schöne Ecken in Sachsen-Anhalt gibt.
So,als zugezogener Wedderslebener sollte das Rätsel lösbar seinIch beschreibe es mal ohne Koordinaten.Zählt das auch?Auf dem ersten Foto ist die Mühle von Weddersleben zu sehen.Fotografiert vom Höhenzug zwischen Quedlinburg und Westerhausen am Waldrand.Hinter dem Rapsfeld befindet sich die Straße K2356, im Hintergrund ist der Harz bei Gernrode Bad Suderode mit dem Ramberggebiet zu sehen.
Das zweite Foto wurde am Mittelstein (bei Weddersleben) an der Teufelsmauer gemacht.Nicht ganz so imposnat wie der Königstein,aber auch hier eine wunderschöne Aussicht

Grüße Thomas


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Haha, BAUHAUS und nicht BRAUHAUS, ein schöner Verleser! Egal, Kalihalde hat recht mit Feininger. Und micha.qlb liegt schon ganz gut, aber mal die Blickrichtung um 180° ändern (und ab über den Jordan(...)), dann wird es heisser.
> Aber einen einzelnen Baum in Sachsen-Anhalt raten zu lassen, wäre sehr gemein.... gäbe es da nicht Google Earth.....die Koordinaten bitte, dann seid ihr erlöst.



*******...ich depp 

und ich denke beim lesen noch so "Hääää??!!??" ....aber nu schließt sich der kreis und alles ergibt einen sinn


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Udo, die Koordinaten hauen so etwa hin. Aber Downhillsau hat es so schön beschrieben und ich hoffe, daß er als Rätselforum-Neuling säckeweise frische Bilder hat, so daß ich ihn jetzt einfach mal vorziehe. Ich denke, Dich stört es nicht.
Downhillsau, Du bist dran.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, die Koordinaten hauen so etwa hin. Aber Downhillsau hat es so schön beschrieben und ich hoffe, daß er als Rätselforum-Neuling säckeweise frische Bilder hat, so daß ich ihn jetzt einfach mal vorziehe. Ich denke, Dich stört es nicht.
> Downhillsau, Du bist dran.


Bin schon gespannt auf die neuen Fotos, mir gehen auch langsam die Bilder aus.


----------



## downhillsau (29. Januar 2012)

Frostigen Abend zusammen,

na das freut mich aber und ja,das ein oder andere Bild habe ich schon.
Ok,wie heißt dieser trail und von wo beginnt er?

Schönen Sonntag Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. Januar 2012)

Das ist zu leicht für mich...


----------



## downhillsau (30. Januar 2012)

Stimmt,ist ja quasi einer deiner "Haus-trails".Für alle anderen ist es somit ein guter Tip,wo sich dieser Stieg befindet.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2012)

Glaube ich zu kennen, da mache ich immer meine Rennrad-Runden: Moorstieg.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. Januar 2012)

Du fährst also den Moorstieg mit dem RR? Wenigstens auch hoch, oder nur runter?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2012)

Natürlich auch hoch, mit 'nem Sack Zement auf'm Rücken und angezogen Bremsen, man will ja was für die Kondition tun.
Das MTB wurde ja nur erfunden, damit die Krake Fahrrad-Industrie noch reicher wird, mehr als ein Rennrad braucht kein Mensch. Glaubt mir keiner? In manchen Gegenden hat man einfach vergessen, das MTB einzuführen, da fahren die Leute heute noch alle mit dem Rennrad und sind glücklich. 
Der Beweis:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=player_embedded"]Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## downhillsau (30. Januar 2012)

genau,es ist der Moorstieg
Mitm Rennrad da runter kann ja jeder,aber der Sack Zement aufm Rücken ist es.Mein vollster Respekt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2012)

Besten Dank für den Respekt!
Aber auch so'n Typ wie ich muss mal 'ne Pause machen, wo war es?


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Januar 2012)

Rosstrappe oben...oder andere Seite oben ???


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2012)

Nein. Irgendwo oben ist es, aber von der Fläche her viiiiiel kleiner. Und ein Stück weg von Thale. Das Bild ist nicht so deutlich, aber schaut Euchmal den oberen Rand bzw.die linke obere Ecke an.


----------



## downhillsau (30. Januar 2012)

Ist wirklich nicht einfach.Habt ihr euer Picknick auf bzw.am Ottofelsen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2012)

Haargenau, es war auf dem Ottofelsen. Ich wollte gerade einen Tipp geben. Ich übergebe an Downhillsau.


----------



## downhillsau (30. Januar 2012)

Na dann das nächste Bild und zwei Fragen.Wo begann und endete diese Bahnverbindung und von welchem Weg habe ich das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2012)

Da Du aus Weddersleben kommst, vermute ich mal, das es die alte Verbindung von Blankenburg nach Thale ist, ist ja in der Nähe.
Hier übrigens noch was zum Ottofelsen (ist auch ein ausgewiesener Kletterfels):

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottofels


----------



## downhillsau (30. Januar 2012)

Soweit richtig.Und wo wurde das Bild gemacht?Ich weiß,ich bin kleinlich


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich befürchtet, da brauchen wir einen Tipp.
Es könnte aber an den Kleingärten (die an der Strasse parallel zur Bahn) zwischen Timmenrode und Thale aufgenommen sein.


----------



## downhillsau (30. Januar 2012)

Ich würde sagen ganz knapp vorbei. Es sind ca.600 m Luftlinie bis zu meinen Standort und von dort schaue ich in den Harz.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2012)

Wo die stillgelegte Bahn in Timmenrode die Ausfallstrasse nach Warnstedt kreuzt.


----------



## downhillsau (31. Januar 2012)

Volltreffer. Übrigens ist die alte Landstraße nach Warnstedt mehr ein Feldweg,obwohl sie noch als offizielle Straße deklariert wird.
Ritter Runkel,wir sind gespannt auf dein neues Rätsel.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auf die Schnelle keine Bilder mehr: wer noch welche hat kann jetzt gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (31. Januar 2012)

dann drängel ich mich mal mit was Einfachem und darüber hinaus auch noch Geklautem vor



wie heißt der See?


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

Bezieht sich der Seename auf die Farbe des Wassers und liegt er unweit einer Bundestraße? Dann hätte ich eine Idee.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. Januar 2012)

kööööönnnte sein


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> kööööönnnte sein


 
... dann versuche ich es mal mit "Blauer See" an der B 27 zwischen Rübeland und Hüttenrode.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. Januar 2012)

Blauer See ist korrekt..du bist dran


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

Danke, micha.qlb.

Vor lauter Rätselspaß habe ich mal wieder erfolgreich verdrängt, dass ich eigentlich keine rätseltauglichen Bilder mehr habe .

Muss deshalb wieder historisches und unscharfes Bildmaterial bemühen.

Wo fand im November 1992 eines der ersten MTB-Rennen in Sachsen-Anhalt statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (31. Januar 2012)

ich rat ma wild drauf los. im bereich beyendorf/frose? dort rund um den funkturm war eines meiner 1. rennen damals...eeewig her


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> ich rat ma wild drauf los. im bereich beyendorf/frose? dort rund um den funkturm war eines meiner 1. rennen damals...eeewig her


 
Leider falsch geraten .

Der gesuchte Ort hat ähnlich wie die von Dir geratene Region etwas mit Bergbau zu tun. Wobei die Fördermenge des in der Nähe vom Rätselort immer noch abgebauten Materials im Vergleich zur Braunkohle aus dem Nachterstedter Revier eher gering ausfällt.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. Januar 2012)

dann rate ich wild weiter...der gesuchte Ort ist in der Nähe von Teutschenthal??

boah 1992 hatte vom jugendweihegeld gerade mein erstes "MTB" gekauft bei Fahrrad Liebsch in Halle (gibbet den Laden noch??) ...wie man richtig fährt weiß ich bis heute nich


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

Entfernungstechnisch wird´s schon wärmer. Aber Teutschenthal ist leider falsch.

Tja, Fahrrad Liebsch gibt es noch in Halle. Da hat nur der Inhaber gewechselt. Gehört jetzt Andreas Hajek, dem ehemaligen Ruderer.
Auch ich bekenne. Mein erstes MTB habe ich Ende 1990 bei Liebsch erworben.

Das Gestein, was in der Nähe des gesuchten Ortes abgebaut wird, dient übrigens zur Herstellung von Porzellan. Vielleicht bringt Euch dieser Hinweis näher an die Lösung des Rätsels. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2012)

Kaolin wird in Sa.-Anh. in Möderau, Etzdorf, Spergau und Rossbach gefördert. Wie Möderau und Etzdorf sieht das Foto nicht aus, aber da kann ich mich auch irren.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kaolin wird in Sa.-Anh. in Möderau, Etzdorf, Spergau und Rossbach gefördert. Wie Möderau und Etzdorf sieht das Foto nicht aus, aber da kann ich mich auch irren.


Ich glaube mich noch zu erinnern, dass Kaolin auch in Beidersee abgebaut wurde.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2012)

Meinte ich mit Möderau, das ist ein Dorf weiter.
Kalihalde, wir sitzen auf dem Trockenen und brauchen noch einen Hinweis.


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich noch zu erinnern, dass Kaolin auch in Beidersee abgebaut wurde.


 
Ihr kommt immer näher. Kaolin ist schon mal richtig. Beidersee ist nicht so weit enfernt. Dranbleiben .


----------



## Haushai (31. Januar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kaolin wird in Sa.-Anh. in Möderau, Etzdorf, Spergau und Rossbach gefördert.


Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich erwähnen, dass Kaolin, wenn auch unterirdisch, auch in Salzmünde gefördert wurde und wird. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Foto dort aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

So, liebe Rätselfreunde, musste mich zwischenzeitlich ein wenig um die Familie kümmern . Jetzt geht´s weiter.

Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich im Dreieck zwischen den Vorschlägen von Runkel (Möderau, sorry hatte ich vorhin leider überlesen), Udo (Beidersee) und Haushai (Salzmünde) .

Wer jetzt den Ortsnamen und die danach benannte Landschaft als Erster nennt, darf weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2012)

Bevor jemand diese Alpenlandschaft errätselt schnell noch eine Frage an haushai: und wo da in Salzmünde, auf dem Gelände der Kaolinfabrik?


----------



## iMER.seburg (31. Januar 2012)

Die Brachwitzer "Alpen"???


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

Korrekt, iMER.seburg. Bitte übernehmen Sie.

@Ritter Runkel
Kaolin wurde und wird meines Wissens in unserer Region nur im Tagebau gewonnen.

@micha.qlb
Zur Verarbeitung unserer traumatischen "Kindheits"-Erlebnisse bei Fahrrad-Liebsch gibt es ein Foto von meinem Peugeot mit mir beim österlichen Ausritt auf dem Brocken 1991. Immerhin hat es mich hoch und wieder runter gebracht. Der Rahmen ist dann (leider) im Sommer 1991 im härteren Einsatz gebrochen. Dank Kulanz der Firma Liebsch war eine Neuanschaffung im Fachhandel möglich, die mich noch immer treu begleitet.




Frau Liebsch hat uns Nachwuchssportlern das Leben vor 1990 nicht gerade leicht gemacht . Jetzt kann ich drüber lachen.

@all
Beim Rennen in den Brachwitzer Alpen sah nur ein Bruchteil des Teilnehmerfeldes die Zielfahne. Runkel hätte damals schon recht gehabt, denn "Schlamm und Gegenwind sind die Höhenmeter des Saalkreises" . Als Zugabe ein Foto von ein paar "Geschlagenen".


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Korrekt, iMER.seburg. Bitte übernehmen Sie.
> 
> @Ritter Runkel
> Kaolin wurde und wird meines Wissens in unserer Region nur im Tagebau gewonnen.
> ...


Tolle Radhose gibts die noch?


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2012)

Vorsicht Udo !

Die rechte Hose ist eine ORIGINAL Germina Winterradhose aus DDR-Produktion mit Hirschlederversträrkung außen im Schritt von Fahrrad Liebsch. Die hat mich durch manchen Winter gebracht und wurde bislang bzgl. Langlebigkeit von neueren Produkte noch nicht geschlagen.

Tja und die andere Hose. Das war damals halt so. Da gab es im Nachhinein weitaus schlimmeres.


----------



## iMER.seburg (31. Januar 2012)

Danke!
Wunderbare Fotos und spannende Geschichten...

Zu später Stunde was relativ einfaches:





Wo bin ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Februar 2012)

Mühle Zeddenbach im Unstruttal.

@kalihalde
diese Hose hatte ich auch (habe sie immer noch), nur als kurze Sommerhose, hat abartig gekratzt, von Germina hatte ich Rad-Winterschuhe, nicht übel, angenehm warm, leider auch im Sommer


----------



## iMER.seburg (1. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Das ging wie erwartet flott.
Also RR, zeig dein neues Rätselbild!


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Februar 2012)

Bis das neue Foto da ist noch bissl Off-topic ^^:

Sensationell is auch die Lila Murmel auf der Rübe 

Ich hab Fahrrad L. in recht guter Erinnerung...da gabs auch zu Friedenszeiten ma Teile an die man sonst nicht ohne weiteres kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Februar 2012)

@micha.qlb
Na ja, so ohne weiteres auch nicht. Die besten Brocken gabs für die Ruderer. Für die Reste hat man am Dienstag Mittag unter Vorwänden seine Arbeit verlassen, sich an eine Riesenschlange angestellt und 3 Leute vor einem waren dann die Rasant-Umwerfer oder so alle.... und von der freundlichen Fr. Liebsch war ja schon die Rede.
So, jetzt eine Rätsel für Freunde des Bergbaus. Wo waren wir?


----------



## kalihalde (1. Februar 2012)

Bin da ein wenig befangen, glaube ich . Vermute es ist eine Kalihalde. Wenn ja, habe ich auch eine Idee, aber noch keine neuen Bilder.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Februar 2012)

Nein, Kalisalz war es hier nicht. Wurde in der Nähe auch abgebaut, aber hier geht es um was anderes. Wenn ihr rauskriegt, was und vor allem wie es abgebaut wurde, ist die Auswahl schon ordentlich eingegrenzt.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Februar 2012)

Da waren meine Hände wohl schneller als meine Augen. Hätte schwören können, es ist die alte Halde in Wils .

Auf den kleinen Bildern erkennt man ja auch nicht gleich alles.

Halte mich dann erst mal zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nein, Kalisalz war es hier nicht. Wurde in der Nähe auch abgebaut, aber hier geht es um was anderes. Wenn ihr rauskriegt, was und vor allem wie es abgebaut wurde, ist die Auswahl schon ordentlich eingegrenzt.


Die kleinen Kegel, sehen aus, als ob die Aufnahme im Mansfelder Land erstellt worden ist. Das könnten alte Spuren des Kupferbergbaus sein, Schachtpingen und Halden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Februar 2012)

Ist beides richtig! Und somit eine ganz heiße Spur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (3. Februar 2012)

Muss irgendwo am Rand der Mansfelder Mulde sein, denn mit der Mittelaltertechnik kommt man doch nicht so tief.

Mein Tip: Wimmelburg bzw. etwas westlich davon.


----------



## meier (3. Februar 2012)

??


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Februar 2012)

Nein, ist nordöstlich von Wimmelburg. Dort liegen die Anfänge der Kupfergewinnung. Der Schiefer wurde knapp unter der Erde abgebaut, Loch für Loch, zurück blieben die vielen kleinen Halden. Diese sind typisch für die Umgebung eines kleineren Ortes*, also westlich und östlich davon.
Rechts von uns fließt ein Bach, dessen Name im Bezug zum Orts*namen steht, kein bergmännischer Begriff, aber auch ein alter Gewerbe.
Wäre das Bild größer, würde man in Fahrt/Blickrichtung ein großes Tal und in diesem eventuell sogar ein größeres, gelbes Gebäude (hatten wir schon mal!) erkennen.


----------



## vertex98 (3. Februar 2012)

Hmm...Gerbstedt vielleicht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Februar 2012)

Volltreffer! Aber einen Hauch genauer hätte ich es gerne.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Volltreffer! Aber einen Hauch genauer hätte ich es gerne.


Es könnte auf dem Weg zw. Gerbstedt und Wölfesholz sein.
So ungefähr etwas westlich des löchrigen Steins.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Februar 2012)

Da stehen zwar die meisten dieser Minihalden rum, aber das Foto wurde dort nicht gemacht. Von dort hat man nicht diesen Blick und es fließt kein Bach gleich nebenan.  An der alten Bahnlinie kurz hinter Welfesholz sieht es so aus:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Februar 2012)

Da ich mich gleich in Richtung hohe Berge mit sauviel Schnee aufmache, löse ich den Rest Rätsel mal selber auf:
Gerbstedt in Richtung Osten, als Zabenstedt, rechterhand fließt der Lohbach (und der in Zabenstedt in die Schlenze), der Blick geht geradeaus zum Saaletal, der gelbe Speicher bei Friedeburg gehört den Gebr. Wenzel.
Udo1 und vertex98 waren am nächsten dran, macht weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da ich mich gleich in Richtung hohe Berge mit sauviel Schnee aufmache, löse ich den Rest Rätsel mal selber auf:
> Gerbstedt in Richtung Osten, als Zabenstedt, rechterhand fließt der Lohbach (und der in Zabenstedt in die Schlenze), der Blick geht geradeaus zum Saaletal, der gelbe Speicher bei Friedeburg gehört den Gebr. Wenzel.
> Udo1 und vertex98 waren am nächsten dran, macht weiter.


Ich trete in die zweite Reihe.
vertex98 mach bitte weiter.


----------



## vertex98 (4. Februar 2012)

Na gut!







Ist hier schon mal einer von Euch vorbeigekommen? Wo steht dieser Baum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Na gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss passen


----------



## vertex98 (4. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich muss passen



Hmm...dabei standest Du garantiert noch nicht mal 3,5km Luftlinie von hier bei einem anderen Raetsel...


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Hmm...dabei standest Du garantiert noch nicht mal 3,5km Luftlinie von hier bei einem anderen Raetsel...


Ist aber auch ein imposanter Baum, der sicherlich im Frühjahr einen Besuch wert ist.


----------



## vertex98 (4. Februar 2012)

Also von hier guckt man schon mal in die richtige Richtung...


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Also von hier guckt man schon mal in die richtige Richtung...


Guter Tipp, aber in Hainrode unter der Linde stand ich noch nicht.


----------



## vertex98 (5. Februar 2012)

Na siehste! War doch gar nicht so schwer. 

Weitermachen!


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Na siehste! War doch gar nicht so schwer.
> 
> Weitermachen!


Bin immer südlich von Hainrode auf dem Karstwanderweg langgefahren, bin bei der Suche.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2012)

Was ist das für ein Brunnen und wo steht er?


----------



## meinhardon (7. Februar 2012)

Bevor hier keiner mehr reinschaut, löse ich.
"Braunsbrunnen" in Querfurt, gleich neben der Querne.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2012)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Bevor hier keiner mehr reinschaut, löse ich.
> "Braunsbrunnen" in Querfurt, gleich neben der Querne.
> Grüße


Ja es ist der Braunsbrunnen in Thaldorf .
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## meinhardon (7. Februar 2012)

Mangels aussagekräftiger anderer Rätselmotive muss hier diese alte Zapfsäule herhalten. Wo steht sie? 
Tip: Wer schon am Braunsbrunnen vorbeifuhr, hat sie auch "gestreift".
Grüße


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2012)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Mangels aussagekräftiger anderer Rätselmotive muss hier diese alte Zapfsäule herhalten. Wo steht sie?
> Tip: Wer schon am Braunsbrunnen vorbeifuhr, hat sie auch "gestreift".
> Grüße


Östlicher Ortseingang von Leimbach. Das Dach sieht hier aber noch gut aus.


----------



## meinhardon (8. Februar 2012)

Richtig Udo!
Das Bild ist vom letzten November. Der größere Schaden ist weiter links.
Dann bitte das nächste Rätsel.
Danke


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2012)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Richtig Udo!
> Das Bild ist vom letzten November. Der größere Schaden ist weiter links.
> Dann bitte das nächste Rätsel.
> Danke


Rechts vom Gebäude beginnt ein Naturlehrpfad.




Wo war ich?


----------



## Kasebi (8. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Rechts vom Gebäude beginnt ein Naturlehrpfad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich tippe mal auf Gaststätte Himmelreich nördlich von Saaleck gelegen. Man hat von dort eine super Aussicht. Wenn es denn die Gaststätte ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Gaststätte Himmelreich nördlich von Saaleck gelegen. Man hat von dort eine super Aussicht. Wenn es denn die Gaststätte ist.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Es wäre schlimm kasebi, wenn du es nicht gewusst hättest.
Dann mach mal bitte weiter.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn es nicht besonders scharf ist. Ein Bild von der Rudelsburg und der Gaststätte Himmelreich am anderen Saaleufer. Man kann dennoch erahnen warum die Aussicht von dort so phantastisch ist.





Allerdings sind meine Erinnerungen an diese Gaststätte nicht die besten. Ich bin dort mal, zusammen mit meiner Frau und Tochter, als nicht ganz so Landfeine MTBiker sehr kurz abgefertigt worden. Wir würden andere Gäste nur stören. Und seit dem fahre ich dort nur vorbei. Der von Udo erwähnte Lehrpfad ist der Geopfad. Runter nach Bad Kösen einfach nur der Hammer ob der Aussicht. Übrigens die Baumreihe am Horizont ist die B87 mit ehemaligen Feuerwachturm.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (9. Februar 2012)

Und hier mein Rätsel:
Durch dieses Tor muß ich gehen um wohin zu gelangen?





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (11. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


>


Will niemand? Das ist eigentlich eine bekannte Lokalität. Dann hier mal noch ein Tipp. Der Kamerastandort für das folgende Foto ist ganz in der Nähe



Kasebi schrieb:


>



Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Will niemand? Das ist eigentlich eine bekannte Lokalität. Dann hier mal noch ein Tipp. Der Kamerastandort für das folgende Foto ist ganz in der Nähe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rittergut Kreipitzsch


----------



## Kasebi (11. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Rittergut Kreipitzsch



Rüschdüsch, weidermachen! 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Rüschdüsch, weidermachen!
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Mach mich jetzt erst einmal auf Tour, danach gibt es ein neues.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

Wer ist denn schon an diesen Brunnen vorbeigefahren und wo befindet er sich?


----------



## iMER.seburg (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo. 
Sieht aus, wie ein Foto aus deinem Album vom Juni 2009? 
Aufgenommen zwischen Tanne und Benneckenstein? 
Da sind wir letztes Jahr bei unserer Harzquerung auch vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Sieht aus, wie ein Foto aus deinem Album vom Juni 2009?
> Aufgenommen zwischen Tanne und Benneckenstein?
> Da sind wir letztes Jahr bei unserer Harzquerung auch vorbei gekommen.


Alles richtig. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (12. Februar 2012)

Danke Udo!
Zum Sonntag mal ein kleiner Ausflug nach...





Wo bin ich?


----------



## Kasebi (12. Februar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Danke Udo!
> Zum Sonntag mal ein kleiner Ausflug nach...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß es zwar nicht. Aber ein sehr interessanter "Rapunzelturrm".
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## meinhardon (12. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht der Wasserturm von Jüdendorf?


----------



## iMER.seburg (12. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht...

Nee, nee! Volle Punktzahl, alles korrekt!
Dann mal kein Pardon mit uns und zeig dein Foto!


----------



## meinhardon (13. Februar 2012)

Wo war ich?


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen meinhardon,

ich vermute, Du warst in der Zickeritzer Schweiz, Höhe Saalewehr Rothenburg und blickst auf das Drahtseilwerk Rothenburg. Im Hintergrund erkennt man rechts Brucke mit der Saalefähre.


----------



## meinhardon (13. Februar 2012)

Jawoll! Du hast vollständig recht und darfst uns das nächste Rätsel auftragen.
Grüße


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2012)

So, da waren vielleicht in den letzten Tagen auch einige von Euch. Wo war ich?


----------



## micha.qlb (13. Februar 2012)

du bist auf der saale rumgelatscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht so im Bereich Peißnitzinsel - Ziegelwiese


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2012)

micha.qlb, die zugefrorene Saale hast Du richtig erkannt . Den Standort hätte ich gerne noch ein bisschen genauer, denn die Saale ist ja ziemlich lang .


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht so im Bereich Peißnitzinsel - Ziegelwiese


 
Udo1 hat recht und darf weitermachen.

Ich stehe am Riveufer in Halle und blicke in Richtung Süden. Der Kollege mit dem Hund läuft (verbotenerweise ) von der Ziegelwiese zur Peißnitzinsel.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1 hat recht und darf weitermachen.
> 
> Ich stehe am Riveufer in Halle und blicke in Richtung Süden. Der Kollege mit dem Hund läuft (verbotenerweise ) von der Ziegelwiese zur Peißnitzinsel.


Danke. Meine Online Zeit für heute ist leider aufgebraucht, Bild kommt morgen am Vormittag.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2012)

Was befindet sich vor mir?


----------



## Ruedi04 (14. Februar 2012)

Der Irrgarten in Altjeßnitz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Der Irrgarten in Altjeßnitz???


Na dass ging aber flott, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ruedi04 (14. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt schnell das neue Bild!
Sry, dass es erst jetzt ist aber man muss ja auch mal arbeiten 






Wie heißt der Turm und wo ist er! Sehr schwer ist es bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Chris650 (14. Februar 2012)

Der Eulenspiegelturm vom Schloss Bernburg. Am 23.6 ist dort das Schlossbergfest "800 Jahre Sachsen Anhalt". Dann sind auch alle Bauarbeiten beendet.


----------



## Ruedi04 (14. Februar 2012)

Alles richtigð
Du bist dran


----------



## Chris650 (15. Februar 2012)

Was sehen wir und wo ist es?


----------



## kalihalde (16. Februar 2012)

Scheint ziemlich schwer zu sein, oder sind alle bei den frühlingshaften Temparaturen mit dem Rad unterwegs?

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist . Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja einen Hinweis geben, in welcher Ecke von SA wir diesen herrschaftlichen Renaissance(?)-Bau suchen sollen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2012)

Renaissance stimmt schon. Aber das mit dem allgemeinen Radfahren leider nicht, arbeiten ist angesagt!


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Scheint ziemlich schwer zu sein, oder sind alle bei den frühlingshaften Temparaturen mit dem Rad unterwegs?
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist . Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja einen Hinweis geben, in welcher Ecke von SA wir diesen herrschaftlichen Renaissance(?)-Bau suchen sollen.


Schloß Neugattersleben


----------



## Chris650 (16. Februar 2012)

Richtig. Weitermachen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2012)

Was ist so besonderes an diesem Bauwerk und wo steht es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (19. Februar 2012)

gib mal bitte einen Tipp....


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> gib mal bitte einen Tipp....


Mach ich.
Es ist ein rundes Gotteshaus, von denen es nicht viele gibt.


----------



## Momo01 (19. Februar 2012)

Die Barockkirche in Oranienbaum.... 
Das Besondere ist hier nachzulesen...


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

Momo01 schrieb:


> Die Barockkirche in Oranienbaum....
> Das Besondere ist hier nachzulesen...


So ist es. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Momo01 (19. Februar 2012)

okay...  wo bin ich hier und was ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte lösen. Mausoleum in Dessau. Siehe auch hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mausoleum_(Dessau)


----------



## Momo01 (20. Februar 2012)

stimmt... Du bist dran...


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2012)

Momo01 schrieb:


> stimmt... Du bist dran...


 
Danke Momo01. 
Wo bin ich?


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Februar 2012)

Sieht aus wie die Franckeschen Stiftungen in Halle... Aber keine Ahnung warum da Kamele sind... Türkische Wochen vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (21. Februar 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie die Franckeschen Stiftungen in Halle... Aber keine Ahnung warum da Kamele sind... Türkische Wochen vielleicht.


 
Ruidi04, Du siehst es richtig und darfst weiter machen. 
Es sind die Franckeschen Stiftungen in Halle und ja, ich wollte mit dem Kamel und der Palme ein wenig für Verwirrung sorgen . 

Im Rahmen des des Lindenblütenfestes 2006 entstand dieses Foto. Das Fest sollte an die missionarische Tätigkeit von Stiftungsleuten in Indien erinnern und fand deshalb im orientalischen Ambiente (mit Kamel) statt. 

Übrigens, das Lindenblütenfest in den Stiftungen, das aller zwei Jahre stattfindet, ist eines der wenigen, wenn nicht sogar das einzige Volksfest in Halle, das ich zum Besuch empfehlen kann.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Februar 2012)

Palmen und Kamele sind in Halle normal, liegt angeblich an der Erderwärmung.


----------



## downhillsau (21. Februar 2012)

Ne,das kann ja nun dort nicht der Fall sein. Denn wo es Umweltzonen gibt, herrscht doch ein eigenes Mikroklima!!Vor den lustigen Schildern erstarrt selbst die Erderwärmung und macht halt. Die Kamele wohnen also am Rand von Halle...da,wo bald die Wüste anfängt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Februar 2012)

Stimmt so nicht ganz, ganz prächtige Exemplare auch kommen im Zentrum von Halle vor: im Rathaus.


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Februar 2012)

Postet lieber ein Bild. Ich will raten,raten,raten....


----------



## Ruedi04 (22. Februar 2012)

Also hier das nächste... 






wo bin ich... ich hoffe wir hatten es noch nicht ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (23. Februar 2012)

Hat keiner Lust oder ist es doch zu schwer 
Als Tipp, es ist in meiner Heimatstadt und befindet sich ganz in der Nähe der Saale....


----------



## kalihalde (23. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## kalihalde (23. Februar 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Hat keiner Lust oder ist es doch zu schwer
> Als Tipp, es ist in meiner Heimatstadt und befindet sich ganz in der Nähe der Saale....


 
Erschien mir ehrlich gesagt zu schwer . Kam mir bekannt vor, aber ich hatte das auch wieder irgendwie anders in Erinnerung. Mit Deinem Hinweis ist es jetzt klar. Möchte aber nicht lösen, muss erst mal wieder Bilder suchen. Sehr interessante Perspektive.


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Februar 2012)

isses die Jahnhöhle in Halle??


----------



## Ruedi04 (23. Februar 2012)

And the winner is micha.qlb....
Mach mal weiter...


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Februar 2012)

juhuu...hab ick auch spontan n pic auf tasche...

wo steht dieser brunnen, was war früher dort wo der brunnen jetzt steht und was hat der damalige besitzer des geländes hergestellt?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Februar 2012)

@Ruedi04
Lust habe ich schon, nur keine Bilder mehr (so gehts jetzt wohl den meisten). Außerdem sind für Hallenser Jahnhöhle und Franckesche Stiftungen Heimspiel, da lässt man erst mal die anderen raten. Werde aber morgen früh mal die Knipse mit zum Radeln nehmen, vielleicht sehe ich ja was markantes.


----------



## Ruedi04 (23. Februar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @Ruedi04
> Lust habe ich schon, nur keine Bilder mehr (so gehts jetzt wohl den meisten). Außerdem sind für Hallenser Jahnhöhle und Franckesche Stiftungen Heimspiel, da lässt man erst mal die anderen raten. Werde aber morgen früh mal die Knipse mit zum Radeln nehmen, vielleicht sehe ich ja was markantes.



bei mir ist es so mit den Bildern, in den Wintermonaten einfach zu wenig unterwegs .... d.h. für dieses Jahr immer viele Fotos machen....
Also dann, freu ich mich schon auf die kommenden Rätsel


----------



## Deleted 58074 (23. Februar 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> juhuu...hab ick auch spontan n pic auf tasche...Anhang anzeigen 225322
> 
> wo steht dieser brunnen, was war früher dort wo der brunnen jetzt steht und was hat der damalige besitzer des geländes hergestellt?



Das sollte der Hof der Glaswerkstätten Ferdinand Müller (Glasmüller) in Quedlinburg am Gernröder Weg sein.  


(Bilder habe ich wie immer keine  !)


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Februar 2012)

Das hat die der Teufel gesagt!!!...hmm war wohl doch zu leicht 

na gut...dann eben hier noch ein wenig Heimatkunde ^^ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasmalereianstalt_Ferdinand_M%C3%BCller

Wo jetzt der Brunnen steht lag übrigens ein Bahngleis, welches der direkten Anbindung an das öffentliche Schienennetz diente. Diese ist keine 10 m von der Toreinfahrt entfernt. 

Wer mal nach QLB in ein Industriedenkmal ziehen möchte...dort sind herrliche Wohungen..unter anderem eine Galeriewohnung über 3 Etagen mit ebenso hohem Fenster (auf dem Gelande hab ich selber mal gewohnt^^)..an den Zug gewöhnt man sich, die Mieten sind teuer und der Vermieter n Arsch...mit nem guten Rechtsanwalt, kann man aber bedenkenlos einziehen 

sooo...ich gebe das Rätsel frei. Fall bis heute abend keiner gepostet hat...eins hab ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ......sooo...ich gebe das Rätsel frei. Fall bis heute abend keiner gepostet hat...eins hab ich noch


Ich hab noch eins gefunden.





Den Typ des Traktors will ich nicht wissen, aber von woher kommt er denn gerade?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Februar 2012)

Wendelstein?


----------



## kalihalde (24. Februar 2012)

Nee, Runkel. Wendelstein ist das nicht, glaube ich. Sollte aber nicht sehr weit entfernt sein.

Interessant, dass die mittelalterlichen Baumeister beim Bau des Torturmes an den Durchfahrtsmaße des Traktors gedacht haben .


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nee, Runkel. Wendelstein ist das nicht, glaube ich. Sollte aber nicht sehr weit entfernt sein.
> 
> Interessant, dass die mittelalterlichen Baumeister beim Bau des Torturmes an den Durchfahrtsmaße des Traktors gedacht haben .


Ja man kann nur staunen wie weit die in die Zukunft geschaut hatten und der Wendelstein ist es wirklich nicht.


----------



## meinhardon (25. Februar 2012)

Schloss Allstedt?


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2012)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Schloss Allstedt?


Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## meinhardon (25. Februar 2012)

Wie wird der Turm genannt?


----------



## kalihalde (25. Februar 2012)

Dicker Heinrich, Burg Querfurt, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Dicker Heinrich, Burg Querfurt, wenn ich nicht irre.


Und links daneben, wo nur noch die Dachspitze zu sehen ist, ist die Burgkirche die vom heiligen Brun zu Querfurt 1004 gestiftet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (25. Februar 2012)

Vollkommen richtig. Wir dürfen bitten, kalihalde!


----------



## kalihalde (25. Februar 2012)

Na gut, wo bin ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Februar 2012)

Schloss Schkopau


----------



## kalihalde (26. Februar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schloss Schkopau


 
Genau bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Februar 2012)

Was sehe ich?


----------



## vertex98 (26. Februar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Was sehe ich?



Hmmm...Du scheinst oberhalb der Welle zu stehen und Richtung Romonta zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Hmmm...Du scheinst oberhalb der Welle zu stehen und Richtung Romonta zu schauen.


Was ist die Welle? Ist es der Weinberg nördlich des Kerner See, oberhalb der L 80?


----------



## vertex98 (26. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Was ist die Welle? Ist es der Weinberg nördlich des Kerner See, oberhalb der L 80?



Das muss der Standort sein. Mir ist "Welle" als Bezeichnung fuer die Strasse zwischen L2080 und Hoehnstedt gelaeufig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Februar 2012)

Die Welle ist bei mir der Weg von Langenbogen entlang der (Wein)Gärten unterhalb des Buntsandsteins bis zum Weinfass an der Strasse nach Höhnstedt... ob das so stimmt?
Romonta und Kerner See (mit Fischverkauf) ist richtig und vertex98 war schneller, bitte weitermachen.


----------



## vertex98 (28. Februar 2012)

Bei mir will (momentan?) der Photo-Upload irgendwie nicht...
Ich gebe ab...


----------



## Momo01 (28. Februar 2012)

okay... dann nehme ich das mal an 




was und wo ist das?


----------



## Radatouille (28. Februar 2012)

Hier! 

*Fingerschnips* 

Das is de Felseninsel Stein mit dor Villa Hamilton im scheenen Wörlitzer Park, gelle?


----------



## Momo01 (28. Februar 2012)

hätte wohl doch ein anderes Bild nehmen sollen, war wohl zu einfach..., aber stimmt natürlich  Du bist dran...


----------



## Radatouille (28. Februar 2012)

Strike, yeah!

Ach Momo01, lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Das nächste Mal postest du einfach ein Bild von deinen strammen sonnengebräunten glatt rasierten Radlerwaden. 

Sooo, dann will ich mal. Hoffe, das Rätsel wurde noch nicht in die Runde gestellt. Falls ja, präsentiere ich ein Foto von meinen äh ... Oh behave! 






In welcher Stadt und vor welchem Gebäude thront der Bursche auf dem Werbeschild?


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Februar 2012)

det Mausefallenmuseum in Günthersberge


----------



## Radatouille (28. Februar 2012)

Volle Punktzahl. Als Gewinn darfst du eine Runde auf der A9 zwischen Leipzig West und Grosskugel radeln. 

Und weiter geht´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (28. Februar 2012)

..auf dem Standstreifen der Gegenfahrbahn 


so..wer kennt es? Name und Ort und ungefähres Alter des Fotos sind gesucht


----------



## Momo01 (28. Februar 2012)

@ Radatouille: Du scheinst ja ein ganz lustiges Kerlchen zu sein... aber keine Angst, hab die Enttäuschung über das doch soooo einfache Foto schon überwunden...


----------



## Radatouille (28. Februar 2012)

Momo01 schrieb:


> @ Radatouille: Du scheinst ja ein ganz lustiges Kerlchen zu sein... aber keine Angst, hab die Enttäuschung über das doch soooo einfache Foto schon überwunden...



Kerlchen?! 




Ich bin eine Frau! 

Zur Strafe erweitere ich deine Waden-Galerie um ein weiteres Foto: knackiger Hintern. Hmpf!


----------



## downhillsau (28. Februar 2012)

Als ich 1980 das Licht der Welt erblickte, wurde auch dieses Foto vom Fritz-Heckert-Heim oberhalb von Gernrode Richtung Sternhaus gemacht. Selbst im momentanen Zustand ein sehr beeindruckendes Gebäude.


----------



## Momo01 (28. Februar 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Kerlchen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wusste doch das Du eine Frau bist..willkommen im Club


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Februar 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Kerlchen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muaahhaaahaha 


soo..jaa...also downhillsau hat natürlich recht ..in der einstigen fdgb ferienoase hat schon lange keiner mehr gefegt

der fritz...der heckert...

bischt dranne


----------



## downhillsau (28. Februar 2012)

Juti...das stimmt wohl.Ne Putzfrau hätte dort ne Weile zu tun. 
So,dann frag ich mal in die Runde,wo dieses Bild gemacht wurde??


----------



## kalihalde (28. Februar 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Juti...das stimmt wohl.Ne Putzfrau hätte dort ne Weile zu tun.
> So,dann frag ich mal in die Runde,wo dieses Bild gemacht wurde??


 
Ich werfe mal "Sandsteinhöhlen" zwischen Regenstein/Blankenburg und Pfeifenkrug in die Runde.


----------



## downhillsau (28. Februar 2012)

Na das ging aber fix. Ne ne ne...

Aber klaro, genau die sind es. Auch bekannt unter "Sandhutsche". Ich wollte erst das zeigen, aber das wär ja noch einfacher gewesen oder? Ich übergebe die Rätselkrone und weiter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (28. Februar 2012)

Danke downhillsau.

Bei der Rätselfotowahl habe ich versucht, mich der aktuellen Diskussion zwischen Momo01 und Radatouille ein wenig anzunähern .  Stramme Wade habe ich gefunden, leider nur von vorne, dafür aber ohne Haare .

Also, wer bin ich und wo?


----------



## Momo01 (28. Februar 2012)

...lach


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Februar 2012)

So 'ne Art 50er-Jahre-Kulturhaus... keine Ahnung wo. Aber den Typen habe ich schon mal gesehen: aggressives Gesicht, dicke Beine und dünne Arme, muss ein Rennradler sein!


----------



## Radatouille (29. Februar 2012)

WTF! Das ist ja mal ein geiles Selbstporträt. Kalihalde hat die Haare nicht an den Beinen, sondern auf den Zähnen. 

Bezüglich des Gebäudes dachte ich auch sofort an Kongresshalle, nur wo? 

Steht die Bude irgendwo in Leuna?


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Februar 2012)

hmm...das Haus könnte aber auch ne uni sein....ooooooder...ne kaserne. Und dieser Bau und der Bau im Hintergrund bringt mich zu der Annahme, dass es die ehmalige Russenkaserne und der jetztige Campus im Weinbergweg in Halle ist...und im Hintergrund irgend nen neuer Unibau, den man auch von der Straßenbahn aus sieht.

Was der Rennradler da macht, ig wees es nich... vermutlich Bier trinken (im Hintergrund das sind doch Radeberger Schilder oder??)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Februar 2012)

Weinberg-Campus ist in der ehemaligen Fliegerschule der Wehrmacht. Und die haben damals ähnlich, aber doch etwas anders gebaut, selten Flachdächer und mehr mit Säulengängen... schmuckloser und martialischer.
Bitte ein Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (29. Februar 2012)

Eure Lösungsvorschläge gehen schon mal in die richtige Richtung, was den Typen im Vordergrund angeht .

Bzgl. des Bauwerkes ist Runkels erster Vorschlag in Hinblick auf Nutzung und Bauzeit korrekt. Radatoille, es ist nicht Leuna. Der gesuchte Ort wurde und wird aber oft in Zusammenhang mit Leuna genannt .


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Februar 2012)

hmm dann könnte es ja Buna sein und der Türsteher ha einfach zuviel carbid gefuttert??

edit:...weiß nur gerade nich, ob sich buna und ein weißes gebäude gegenseitig ausschließen


----------



## Radatouille (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habs! 

*Stirnklatsch*

Kulturpalast Bitterfeld!


----------



## kalihalde (29. Februar 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Ich habs!
> 
> *Stirnklatsch*
> 
> Kulturpalast Bitterfeld!


 

So sieht es aus. Bitte weitermachen .


----------



## Radatouille (29. Februar 2012)

Nach gefühlten 250 000 Rätselseiten und der Befürchtung, dass mittlerweile jeder Zipfel unseres Bundeslandes durchgekaut wurde, werfe ich dieses Bild in die Runde. Die Frage lautet: Wie heisst das Dorf und was verbirgt sich hinter dem Hoftor?






Wer das Rätsel löst, darf sich über einen platten Hinterreifen und zwei Kratzer auf der Federgabel freuen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. Februar 2012)

na, bei diesen Gewinnaussichten verzichte auf einen Lösungsvorschlag


----------



## sirl (29. Februar 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> [...] und der Befürchtung, dass mittlerweile jeder Zipfel unseres Bundeslandes durchgekaut wurde [...]



Unbegründet, da nicht einmal ansatzweise...


----------



## Udo1 (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
sagt mal das kennt ihr nicht, nicht mal jemand aus Halle und Umgebung, wobei Merseburg nicht zur Umgebung zählt.
Da ich ja ein wenig Hintergrundwissen über die Hobbys von Radatouille habe, kann es nur das "Landgestüt Sachsen-Anhalt " sein.
Also es befindet sich in der Parkstraße 13 06780 Zörbig OT Prussendorf.
Und dahinter sind sicher sehr viele Pferde*.
*


----------



## Radatouille (29. Februar 2012)

Mist. Das kommt bei raus, wenn man zuviel über sein Privatleben plaudert 

Agent Udo - übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Udo1 (29. Februar 2012)

Nun, was ist das für ein Garten und wo befindet er sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (1. März 2012)

Udo1, hat der Garten was mit der Aktion Gartenträume zu tun? 

Gib uns bitte einen Hinweis. Danke.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, hat der Garten was mit der Aktion Gartenträume zu tun?
> 
> Gib uns bitte einen Hinweis. Danke.


Liegt fast an der Saale


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Liegt fast an der Saale


Noch ein Tip "Ich sage nur XXX XXXXXXXXXX Meister"


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. März 2012)

Okay. Interessante Perspektive. Hatte den Domgarten in NMB eigentlich ausgeschlossen, so wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe. Ist er's?


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Okay. Interessante Perspektive. Hatte den Domgarten in NMB eigentlich ausgeschlossen, so wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe. Ist er's?


Er ist es.


----------



## iMER.seburg (2. März 2012)

Na dann will ich euch mal nicht so lange warten lassen:
Wer schaut mich hier an?


----------



## kalihalde (3. März 2012)

Ein romanischer Smiley . Aber warum hat die linke mittlere Säule des Portals einen Knoten?


----------



## Momo01 (3. März 2012)

guter Tipp...

Merseburg Portal St. Thomä. 
Der Knoten ist übrigens ein Zeichen der Freimaurer...


----------



## iMER.seburg (3. März 2012)

Bestimmt, weil es sich hierbei um eine sogenannte "Knotensäule" handelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (3. März 2012)

Da waren wir ja zeitgleich Momo01!
Ja, es ist das Portal von Sankt Thomae, auch bekannt als Neumarktkirche.
Du darfst!


----------



## Momo01 (4. März 2012)

Wo fliegt se, de Gute...


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2012)

Momo01 schrieb:


> Wo fliegt se, de Gute...


Am südlichen Ortseingang von Königshütte aus Richtung Tanne kommend habe ich schon mal so eine, oder ähmliche Hexe gesehen.


----------



## Momo01 (4. März 2012)

... stimmt   das ist der "Harzer-Hexen-Stieg" der unter anderem über Königshütte verläuft... dort steht auch das Hexlein... somit gebe ich ab an Udo1


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2012)

Wie heißt diese krasse Schönheit und wo steht sie?


----------



## iMER.seburg (5. März 2012)

Also den Vornamen weiß ich jetzt leider nicht. Aber ich könnte ja nachher schnell mal vorbeifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Also den Vornamen weiß ich jetzt leider nicht. Aber ich könnte ja nachher schnell mal vorbeifahren


Na dann mach das mal, dann brauche ich es nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## kalihalde (5. März 2012)

Ich möchte iMER.seburg die Tour nicht vermasseln, deshalb sage ich den Vornamen der Schönheit nicht. 

Ich möchte Euch aber nicht vorenthalten, was der Künstler über seine Arbeiten sagt: 

Sie präsentieren sich als Körperchiffren, die unsere kulturell veränderten Körperbilder im Zeitalter der biotechnischen Revolution reflektieren und zugleich Kristallisationspunkte des Unbewussten und Absurden sind.

Alles klar???


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Sie präsentieren sich als Körperchiffren, die unsere kulturell veränderten Körperbilder im Zeitalter der biotechnischen Revolution reflektieren und zugleich Kristallisationspunkte des Unbewussten und Absurden sind.


Jan Thomas - Venus von Merseburg - im Park der Lebensträume

Zum Glück kann/braucht man über Schönheit nicht streiten.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Jan Thomas - Venus von Merseburg - im Park der Lebensträume
> 
> Zum Glück kann/braucht man über Schönheit nicht streiten.


Na dann torsten, auf gehts.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann torsten, auf gehts.


Bei der Steilvorlage ... 

Na dann will ich mich mal wieder ein wenig aus dem Merseburger Raum entfernen.
Wo steht dieses Bauwerk? Vielleicht weiß auch jemand, wie es genannt wird.





1. Tipp:
Das Bauwerk steht auf einer kleinen Insel in einem kleinen See, welcher sich wiederum in/auf einer Insel befindet, die von zwei Flussarmen umschlossen ist.


----------



## jaegimaus (6. März 2012)

Hier kann ich mich ausnahmsweise mal zu Wort melden. 
Da ich aber einen (fast) direkten Bezug dazu habe, will ich noch nicht lösen. Ich gebe nur einen weiteren Tipp:
Es ist in meiner ehemaligen Heimat.....nicht einmal weit von meinem ehemaligen Zuhause aus weg. 
Vielleicht hilft das ja 

LG


----------



## _torsten_ (7. März 2012)

jaegimaus schrieb:


> ... Es ist in meiner ehemaligen Heimat.....nicht einmal weit von meinem ehemaligen Zuhause aus weg. ...


Dass du weißt, was das ist und wo es steht, ist mir schon klar. Es ist aber erstaunlich, dass kein anderer dieses markante Gebäude (er)kennt.

Oder es guckt niemand aus der Stadt an der Elbe hier ´rein um mitzurätseln.


----------



## micha.qlb (7. März 2012)

Hamburg gehört doch gar nich zu Sa-Anh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist es ein See, bei dem die da wo Ruderboote an nem Steg liegen??


----------



## _torsten_ (7. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Hamburg gehört doch gar nich zu Sa-Anh.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif[/IMG[/quote]
> Stimmt! Hamburg gehört nicht zu Sachsen-Anhalt. Auch wenn die jaegimaus dort auch mal lebte ... :lol:
> Aber sowiel ich weiß, gibt´s noch mehr Städte an der Elbe. Und mindestens eine davon liegt in Sachsen-Anhalt. :D
> 
> ...


----------



## micha.qlb (7. März 2012)

ok dann will ich lösen...Marientempel auf einer INsel im Adolf Mittag See, dieser befindet sich im Rotehornpark, dieser umgeben von zwei Elbarmen in einer Stadt, die aus unerfindlichen Gründen Landeshauptstadt geworden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (7. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ok dann will ich lösen...Marientempel auf einer INsel im Adolf Mittag See, dieser befindet sich im Rotehornpark, dieser umgeben von zwei Elbarmen in einer Stadt, die aus unerfindlichen Gründen Landeshauptstadt geworden ist


*grübel* Marientempel? 
Die Insel im Adolf-Mittag-See im Rotehornpark heißt zwar Marieninsel, aber der Tempel heißt Venustempel. 
Ich denke, wir lassen es mal gelten. 
Es sei denn, Jaegi hat Einwände.


----------



## micha.qlb (7. März 2012)

also ich habe beim googeln noch irgendwas von Rotunde-Pavillion gelesen...Venustempel hat mein Internet nich gewusst...

...na wie auch immer...ich kann ja denn schonmal nach nem Bild schauen^^


----------



## jaegimaus (7. März 2012)

Hach, und ich hatte mich schon drauf gefreut, ein Bild reinstellen zu können...
Aber schön, dass noch andere meine Heimathauptstadt (er)kennen - auch wenn ich den Satz "...die aus unerfindlichen Gründen Landeshauptstadt geworden ist..." nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann...


LG


----------



## micha.qlb (7. März 2012)

der Onkel macht nur Schabernack, weil er in Halle geboren is 

du kannst gern ein Bild einstellen...ich habe eh gerade keins da


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ok dann will ich lösen...Marientempel auf einer INsel im Adolf Mittag See, dieser befindet sich im Rotehornpark, dieser umgeben von zwei Elbarmen in einer Stadt, die aus unerfindlichen Gründen Landeshauptstadt geworden ist



Wir haben eben die A2. Das war großer Vorteil für die Empfänger der Buschzulage, die am Wochenende wieder in die alten Länder pendeln mussten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. März 2012)

Die westlichere Lage klingt albern, aber genau dieses Argument habe ich tatsächlich mal von einem für gewöhnlich gut informierten Journalisten gehört. Gönnen wirs den Magdeburgern, die mussten dafür in zwei Kriegen richtig Federn lassen, schade um die schöne Stadt.
Auf die Adolf Mittag Insel hatte ich auch geschaut (mit Google Earth), aber irgendwie nix gesehen.


----------



## jaegimaus (7. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> der Onkel macht nur Schabernack, weil er in Halle geboren is
> 
> du kannst gern ein Bild einstellen...ich habe eh gerade keins da



Aaaahhhh....now I understand....  

Was das Foto betrifft:das muss ich jetzt auf dich zurück wälzen, ich hab das Bild, das ich nehmen wollte, auch nicht mehr parat
Ich könnte das frühstens morgen abend reinstellen....


----------



## micha.qlb (7. März 2012)

A2...da is doch eh immer Stau^^ 

und stimmt bei GE sieht man es nicht...hab dann noch bisl weiter gesucht und genau dieses bild gefunden...man hat ja sonst nüscht zu tun auf arbeit

ok..dann kicke ich den spielball mit nem einfachen bild einfach weg.

wo genau(e bezeichnung) bin ich?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> wo genau(e bezeichnung) bin ich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 226153



Sieht schon nach einem Teil der Teufelsmauer aus. Die Perspektive kommt mir so nicht bekannt vor - von der Form her hätte ich erstmal an die Mittelsteine gedacht, die Kiefern lassen eher auf die Ecke Timmenrode/Hamburger Wappen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (8. März 2012)

dass lass ich gelten ...ist oben am Hamburger Wappen..korrekt.. hatte das glaube schräg fotografiert

Klick

weiter gehts


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> weiter gehts



Na gern doch!



?
Logo muss leider sein!


----------



## Momo01 (11. März 2012)

Dieser hübsche Springbrunnen befindet sich im Park Ilsenburg (Harz)...


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2012)

Richtig!
Wollte schon Hilfe geben...
Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Momo01 (12. März 2012)

hm... habe gerade mal meine Bilder durchgeschaut und bemerkt, das keines mehr da ist welches noch nicht gepostet wurde ... muss ich wohl doch mal wieder in die alte Heimat fahren und welche machen... Somit muss ich leider freigeben...


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2012)

Na dann übernehme ich mal schnell.
Wo wird hier gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (15. März 2012)

Udo1, du musst einen Tip geben .... Die Füße könnten überall liegen und wenn man nicht schonmal dran vorbei gedüst ist gibt es auch keine Anhaltspunkte auf dem Foto


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Udo1, du musst einen Tip geben .... Die Füße könnten überall liegen und wenn man nicht schonmal dran vorbei gedüst ist gibt es auch keine Anhaltspunkte auf dem Foto


Mache ich, ganz in der Nähe befand sich eine mittelalterliche Wasserburg aus der dann ein Schloss geworden ist.


----------



## kalihalde (15. März 2012)

Ich habe diese Füße auch noch nie gesehen. Da Udo1 letztens in Sachen Winterlinge unterwegs war, rate ich mal unter Verwendung des Hinweises, dass sich die Abdrücke in der Nähe von Schloss Ostrau befinden könnten .


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Füße auch noch nie gesehen. Da Udo1 letztens in Sachen Winterlinge unterwegs war, rate ich mal unter Verwendung des Hinweises, dass sich die Abdrücke in der Nähe von Schloss Ostrau befinden könnten .


Du hast recht, es hat was mit der Tour Wallwitz-Ostrau-Merseburg zu tun, aber in Ostrau ist so ein Kunstwerk nicht vorhanden.


----------



## kalihalde (15. März 2012)

Okay, dann muss ich ja nur den Streckenverlauf folgend auf Schlosssuche gehen . 

Spontan fallen mir da Dieskau und Schkopau ein. Ich sach mal Dieskau, auch weil ich mich an andere Kunstwerke im Park erinnern kann.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. März 2012)

Mittelalterliche Wasserburg die dann umgebaut wurde: Schloss Dieskau. Aber die Füsse.....?


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. März 2012)

Ich sach mal, dat sinn zwei Australier mit fürchterlich langen Beinen...


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Mittelalterliche Wasserburg die dann umgebaut wurde: Schloss Dieskau. Aber die Füsse.....?


Richtig Ritter Runkel.
Es ist der Schlosspark von Schloss Dieskau und die Füße sind genau neben dem Wanderweg am nördlichen Ufer des Schlossteiches in der Nähe der Baumscheibe. Wenn man mit dem Rad durchfährt, werden die bronzenen Füße meist übersehen, weil man sich auf den Weg konzentriert, die Füße aber am Rand des weges eingelassen sind. Beim nächsten Besuch mal genau hinschauen, Schloss und Park ist schon einen Besuch wert und beides liegt am Reideradweg.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. März 2012)

Ich habe aber lange gebraucht um das mit den Australiern zu kapieren....
Habe kein Bild, wie siehts bei Kalihalde aus, der war ja auch auf der richtigen Spur?
Als kleinen Tip: wer Dieskau besucht kann auch mal in die ehem. Kohlegruben Bruckdorf fahren. Da ist kein Mensch unterwegs, höchstens mal Angler an den Teichen, es gibt Auf-und Abfahrten und Single-Trails auf Braunkohle! Dummerweise muss man sich selber durchfitzen, auf Karten sind kaum Wege eingezeichnet.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich habe aber lange gebraucht um das mit den Australiern zu kapieren....
> Habe kein Bild, wie siehts bei Kalihalde aus, der war ja auch auf der richtigen Spur?
> Als kleinen Tip: wer Dieskau besucht kann auch mal in die ehem. Kohlegruben Bruckdorf fahren. Da ist kein Mensch unterwegs, höchstens mal Angler an den Teichen, es gibt Auf-und Abfahrten und Single-Trails auf Braunkohle! Dummerweise muss man sich selber durchfitzen, auf Karten sind kaum Wege eingezeichnet.


Richtig RR, es ist auch ein schönes Revier, ist manchmal meine Anfahrt zum Hufeisensee und dann bis zur Dölauer Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (16. März 2012)

Danke, Runkel. Habe auf die Schnelle nur ein leichtes Motiv vom Handy zur Verfügung. 





Die Schnellraterunde ist eröffnet. Wo bin ich?


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. März 2012)

Boah, ich bin bestimmt schon 1000000km kreuz und quer durch den Park gefahren, aber die Australierfüße  hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Boah, ich bin bestimmt schon 1000000km kreuz und quer durch den Park gefahren, aber die Australierfüße  hab ich noch nie gesehen.


Ja siehste, weil du immer einen Tunnelblick hast. Aber Spaß bei Seite das nächste Mal, wenn du in östlicher Richtung am Nordufer, zwischen Schlossteich und Mühlgraben lang fährst, ein wenig rechtsneben dem weg schauen.


----------



## vertex98 (18. März 2012)

Abraumhalden bei Teutschenthal (Bhf) ?



kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke, Runkel. Habe auf die Schnelle nur ein leichtes Motiv vom Handy zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalihalde (18. März 2012)

Glückwunsch, vertex98, Du darfst weitermachen .

Es ist die sogenannte Westhalde in Teutschenthal Bahnhof von Richtung Wansleben am See gesehen. Hier mal noch ein Foto eines bekannten Fotografen (Olaf Martens) mit ähnlichem Sujet, welches ich im Netz gefunden habe .


----------



## vertex98 (18. März 2012)

OK. Mal schauen, ob's mit dem Bild-Upload klappt.

Gruss


p.s. Kann irgendwie nicht mehr in mein Album hochladen?!?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. März 2012)

Da ist aber Radfahren nicht erwünscht!


----------



## vertex98 (18. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da ist aber Radfahren nicht erwünscht!



Stimmt!


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Stimmt!


Und umfangreich restauriert worden. Das sind sicherlich die Arkaden Nordseite. Das ganze Anwesen war auch Teil der Stadtbefestigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (18. März 2012)

1557 errichtet und ein Meisterwerk der Renaissence... ;-) so schreibt es Wiki


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> 1557 errichtet und ein Meisterwerk der Renaissence... ;-) so schreibt es Wiki


Ja so ist es Ruedi04, leider habe ich heute keine Bilder mehr zur Hand.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2012)

Also ich löse mal auf.
Es ist der Stadtgottesacker in Halle. Ich warte dann mal auf die Bestätigung ob ich richtig liege.


----------



## vertex98 (20. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also ich löse mal auf.
> Es ist der Stadtgottesacker in Halle. Ich warte dann mal auf die Bestätigung ob ich richtig liege.



Ja, stimmt natuerlich!


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2012)

Was ist das, ein Berfried, ein Turm zu einer ehemaligen Burg zu gehörend oder?
Und natürlich, wo steht dieser Turm?


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. März 2012)

Der Turm von Rapunzel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (20. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Der Turm von Rapunzel...


Neee, der kann´s nicht sein. Der Rapunzelturm hat keine Tür. Deswegen muss sie ja die Strickleiter - öhm - das Haar herunter lassen. 

Außerdem ist der Rapunzeltrm nicht schief. Oder ist die Lampe rechts daneben schief?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. März 2012)

Verwirrend - sieht dem Soleturm in Schönebeck ähnlich, aber der hat m.W. keine Zinnen...hast du da was in Photoshop gemacht?

EDIT Habe gerade im Web gesehen, das der Soleturm nach unten viel breiter wird - hatte ich nach 20 Jahren wohl verdrängt... 
Also der isses nich...


----------



## micha.qlb (20. März 2012)

Die Lampe ist übrigens eine RSL - runde Standardleuchte - und die wurden immer schief aufgestellt...


----------



## downhillsau (20. März 2012)

Hab ich was im Auge oder ist die Hauswand auch schief??Dann wäre die RSL wieder gerade und wir sehen den schiefen Turm von...???Ich wes es och nich.


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hab ich was im Auge oder ist die Hauswand auch schief??Dann wäre die RSL wieder gerade und wir sehen den schiefen Turm von...???Ich wes es och nich.


Kleiner Tipp, er ist 105 Jahre alt.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. März 2012)

.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> .


Ich glaube Hasifisch, dass ist sicherlich nicht deine Gegend.
Noch ein Tipp:
In genau 2,8 km und Peilung (oder auch MRZ) 358° befindet sich das Hauptgebäude der ehemaligen Reichsfliegerschule, gebaut 1940.


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. März 2012)

ist dein Bild ein aktuelles Foto Udo1?
von Google Maps aus ist der Turm jedenfalls nicht zu sehen


----------



## kalihalde (21. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Was ist das, ein Berfried, ein Turm zu einer ehemaligen Burg zu gehörend oder?
> Und natürlich, wo steht dieser Turm?


 
Hallo Udo1,

da war ich mit dem MTB noch nie. Mit dem Rennrad bin ich in meinem früheren Leben ein paar mal vorbeigefahren, kann mich aber an den Turm nicht erinnern, nur an die wohlriechenden Stallungen der LPG .

Mit Deinen Hinweisen und Google möchte ich lösen. Es sollte der Wasserturm von Baumersroda sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (21. März 2012)

na toll...Wassertürme hab ich bei meiner gestrigen 2 stündigen!! Google-Recherche ausgeschlossen 

aber der scheint es auch nicht zu sein...das Dach ist zu spitz...oder?

mein Tipp is nun: Wasserturm in Gleina 

http://www.strassenkatalog.de/panoramio/wasserturm_gleina,22513305.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (21. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> na toll...Wassertürme hab ich bei meiner gestrigen 2 stündigen Google-recherche ausgeschlossen
> 
> aber der scheint es auch nicht zu sein...das Dach ist zu spitz...oder?


 
Habe ich jetzt auch gesehen . Ich schiebe mal Gleina hinterher. Hier mal ein Vergleich der Wassertürme.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> na toll...Wassertürme hab ich bei meiner gestrigen 2 stündigen!! Google-Recherche ausgeschlossen
> 
> aber der scheint es auch nicht zu sein...das Dach ist zu spitz...oder?
> 
> ...


Korrekt, es ist der 1907 erbaute Wasserturm von Gleina.
Er steht genau an folgender Position:
UTM Gitter: 32U 689808
                          5682197,208m
Und das Foto ist vom letzten Montag, von meiner Tour nach Bad Bibra.
Der in der Wasserturmgallerie abgebildete Turm für Gleina http://www.wasserturm-galerie.de/?id=66
ist nicht der gesuchte Turm, sondern der fälschlicherweise in der Gallerie genannte ist der Wasserturm von Baumersroda, einen Ortsteil von Gleina.
Dann micha.qlb mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (21. März 2012)

ok...weiß nich ob das güldet^^



wo war ich letzten Samstag?


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ok...weiß nich ob das güldet^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 227036
> 
> wo war ich letzten Samstag?


Ich sage mal ostharz, vielleicht Burg Falkenstein


----------



## Deleted 58074 (21. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal ostharz, vielleicht Burg Falkenstein



Ich denke, es ist viel kleiner.


----------



## micha.qlb (21. März 2012)

Ostharz is richtig, Burg Falkenstein isses nich und ja, es ist viel kleiner 

....es können weitere Tipps eingereicht werden


----------



## kalihalde (21. März 2012)

In der Region um Gerbstedt kenne ich solche Miniaturen von Burgen und sonstigen Bauwerken. Die stehen dort bevorzugt in Vorgärten. Dein Hinweis Ostharz passt dann aber nicht ganz.

Vielleicht warst Du ja im "Miniaturpark Kleiner Harz", der soll in Wernigerode sein .


----------



## micha.qlb (21. März 2012)

aaalso Miniaturburg JA
Gerbstedt NEIN
Vorgarten EHER NEIN
Wernigerode NEIN

Hinweis: in der Nähe ist eine gesunde Quelle (schätzungsweise 300m entfernt)


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> In der Region um Gerbstedt kenne ich solche Miniaturen von Burgen und sonstigen Bauwerken. Die stehen dort bevorzugt in Vorgärten. Dein Hinweis Ostharz passt dann aber nicht ganz.
> 
> Vielleicht warst Du ja im "Miniaturpark Kleiner Harz", der soll in Wernigerode sein .


Ich glaube es ist doch Gerbstedt, da stehen insgesamt 49 Miniaturburgen im Ort verteilt. Die schon zu DDR-Zeiten gebaut worden sind. Denn diese Burg befindet sich im Original nicht im Harz.
Gebaut wurden sie von  Günter Beinert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (21. März 2012)

Lauenburg-Modell in Stecklenberg?


----------



## micha.qlb (21. März 2012)

http://www.ausflugsziele-harz.de/au...urg-schloss/grosse-lauenburg-stecklenberg.htm

Der Erbauer ist m.E. auch Günter Beinert.

Ich bin da schon hundert mal vorbei gefahren...aber dieses Modell hab ich noch nie gesehen....es ist übrigens sehr beeindruckend.

Minzi is dran


----------



## Deleted 58074 (21. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Minzi is dran


...wenn er könnte. 

Also wer hat...?


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. März 2012)

na dann drängel ich mich fix dazwischen.....
was sehen wir?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. März 2012)

Bekomme ich glatt Apetit auf'n Bier. Obwohl der Name ja eher was mit Wein zu tun hat.


----------



## kalihalde (22. März 2012)

... und ich erinnere mich gerne an die "Kantine" des gesuchten Gebäudekomplexes. Dort traf man sich Mitte der 1990er Jahre, um bei lauter Musik zu zappeln .

Wegen Eigentümerwechsel oder Brandschutzauflagen war das aber eine recht kurze Zwischennutzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (22. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und ich erinnere mich gerne an die "Kantine" des gesuchten Gebäudekomplexes. Dort traf man sich Mitte der 1990er Jahre, um bei lauter Musik zu zappeln .
> 
> Wegen Eigentümerwechsel oder Brandschutzauflagen war das aber eine recht kurze Zwischennutzung.



hmm...wäre ich doch mal nich immer nur in die Eissporthalle gerannt...das Gebäude hab ich noch nie gesehn (vermute es steht in Halle?)


----------



## Ruedi04 (22. März 2012)

Richtig, an der Saale steht es und Ritter Runkel hat es schon gut auf den Punkt gebracht...
1993 wurde der Betrieb stillgelegt....


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Richtig, an der Saale steht es und Ritter Runkel hat es schon gut auf den Punkt gebracht...
> 1993 wurde der Betrieb stillgelegt....


Und war sicherlich mal eine Brauerei?


----------



## Ruedi04 (22. März 2012)

Genau.... Die Brauerei war das Schlüsselwort...
Udo, du darfst....


----------



## kalihalde (22. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bekomme ich glatt Apetit auf'n Bier. Obwohl der Name ja eher was mit Wein zu tun hat.


 
Freyberg Bräu, die hatten irgendwie als "Kreuz" angeordnete drei "F" als Logo.


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2012)

Na dann werde ich mal ein ganz einfaches Rätsel einstellen.
Wo ist mein Standort genau?


----------



## kalihalde (22. März 2012)

Tja, Udo1. Da hinten sehe ich den Petersberg, die höchste Erhebung bis zum Ural auf diesem Breitengrad, wie mein Geografielehrer zu berichten wusste .

Aber wo stehst Du? 
Ich erkenne industrielle Strukturen im Vordergrund und denke mal, dass der Ort auf dem Du stehst, nicht natürlich entstanden ist. Vielleicht eine Halde, oder noch höher?

Ich tippe mal, Du stehst auf dem Bitterfelder Bogen bei Holzweißig .


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Tja, Udo1. Da hinten sehe ich den Petersberg, die höchste Erhebung bis zum Ural auf diesem Breitengrad, wie mein Geografielehrer zu berichten wusste .
> 
> Aber wo stehst Du?
> Ich erkenne industrielle Strukturen im Vordergrund und denke mal, dass der Ort auf dem Du stehst, nicht natürlich entstanden ist. Vielleicht eine Halde, oder noch höher?
> ...


Ja das ging ja mal schnell. Richtig ich stand auf dem Bitterfelder Bogen und habe das Rad auch geschoben, hoch und runter. Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (22. März 2012)

Danke, Udo1.

Naja, ich habe mal ein paar Jahre in Bitterfeld gearbeitet und erinnerte mich ein wenig an die Perspektive des Petersberges aus dieser Richtung von den Fahrten zurück nach Halle. Sozusagen Heimvorteil . 
Den Bitterfelder Bogen gab es damals noch nicht.

Apropos Fahrt zurück nach Halle. Heute habe ich auf der Fahrt nach Hause IBC Mitglied Blex getroffen, als ich gerade ein neues Rätselfoto schießen wollte. Auf diesem Wege nochmals Respekt für die tollen Videos im Halle-Faden. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren aber nicht mehr so toll, so dass ich noch mal auf der Festplatte suchen musste. Habe dann ein etwas besser ausgeleuchtetes Dämmerungsmotiv gefunden. 





Also, wo parke ich?


----------



## downhillsau (22. März 2012)

Hey,was is´n da los??Überall schicke Oldtimer,wohin das Auge blickt.Ahhh,könnte in Halle sein oder?Da fahren jetzt alle Oldtimer,weil die dürfen in jeden Luftkurort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (22. März 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hey,was is´n da los??Überall schicke Oldtimer,wohin das Auge blickt.Ahhh,könnte in Halle sein oder?Da fahren jetzt alle Oldtimer,weil die dürfen in jeden Luftkurort


 
Es ist in der Umweltzone von Halle und da dürfen Fahrzeuge mit Oldtimerkennzeichen (H-Kennzeichen) rein . 

Ein wenig genauer hätte ich den Parkplatz bzw. das Gebäude im Hintergrund aber gerne bestimmt.

Die älteren unter Euch, dürfen auch die drei Fahrzeugtypen bestimmen .


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Die älteren unter Euch, dürfen auch die drei Fahrzeugtypen bestimmen .



Alter 911er, Käfer und vermutlich Karmann Ghia...


----------



## Ruedi04 (22. März 2012)

Also mit 911 und Käfer stimme ich zu... Das helle Auto müsste ein MB 190SL sein (Falz über Radkadten ist typisch für die)... Ob Roadster oder Flügeltürer kann man so leider nicht erkennen....


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> ... Das helle Auto müsste ein MB 190SL sein (Falz über Radkadten ist typisch für die)... Ob Roadster oder Flügeltürer kann man so leider nicht erkennen....



Stimmt...die Ghias hatten entweder glatte Kotflügel oder eine Leiste, kein Pfalz.


----------



## Ruedi04 (22. März 2012)

Da wo die Autos stehen, ist normalerweise Fußgängerzone...
Und das Gebäude im Hintergrund hat am 13. Mai "achtjähriges", zumindest als Neubau für die Einkaufskette


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. März 2012)

Ich husche mal schnell in die Garage um zu schauen, ob ihr recht habt.


----------



## kalihalde (22. März 2012)

Runkel, ich erspare Dir den weiten Weg durch endlos langen Gänge und Arkaden Deiner Burg hinüber zum Marstall und löse bzgl. der Fahrzeuge schon mal das Rätsel auf. 

Hasifisch hat mit dem 911er und Käfer natürlich recht. Der Käfer ist ein 1303. Ruedi04 hat den 190er richtig erkannt.

Ruedi04 ist bzgl. des Standortes auf dem richtigen Weg  . Dranbleiben, und die zwei richtigen Worte (wo, was) posten, dann darfst Du das nächste Bild einstellen .


----------



## micha.qlb (23. März 2012)

die granitplatten sehen mir aus wie portugiesischen Granit  
Die Vermutung ist also dass das Gebäude auf dem Markt in Halle oder dem unteren Boulevard steht...den oberen schließ ich mal aus.

Kann das Haus nicht recht einordnen..."Haus des Herren" isses nich oder?


----------



## kalihalde (23. März 2012)

micha.qlb, es sind Granitplatten . Die Platten hatten eine weite Anreise aus China, so weit ich mich erinnere. 

Das Gebäude steht auf dem Markt, richtig. Und welches Gebäude ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (23. März 2012)

Bezüglich des Was bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, einmal kann es die Sternfahrt sein oder doch eine andere Classic Rally wo mir der Name aber nicht einfallen will. 
@micha.qlb: das Gebäude steht im Nordosten des Marktes....


----------



## kalihalde (23. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Was bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, einmal kann es die Sternfahrt sein oder doch eine andere Classic Rally wo mir der Name aber nicht einfallen will.
> @micha.qlb: das Gebäude steht im Nordosten des Marktes....


 
Sorry, mein "was" bezog sich auf das Gebäude. Du hast es ja schon fein umschrieben und die Lage festgestellt. Nun sag´s doch, welches Gebäude zu sehen ist.

Der "Parkplatz" war Ziel einer Nachtetappe im Rahmen der Oldtimerfernfahrt "2000 km durch Deutschland" im Jahr 2006, somit ist Dein "was" hoffentlich geklärt .


----------



## downhillsau (23. März 2012)

Das Heck des 190 SL ließ schon gestern mein Herz höher schlagen,aber ich merke schon,dass hier einige Oldtimerexperten on board sind.Vielleicht sollten wir ja noch herausfinden,was unser Zuffenhausener Sportsfreund unter der Motorhaube hat??Bei der Modellvielfalt in den gebauten Jahren 73-88 sicherlich keine einfache Sache.
Da fällt mir Gardasee 02 ein,wie sich ein 300 SL seeeeeehr elegant an uns vorbei schob.Da wäre ich fast vom Bike gefallen.


----------



## kalihalde (23. März 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Das Heck des 190 SL ließ schon gestern mein Herz höher schlagen,aber ich merke schon,dass hier einige Oldtimerexperten on board sind.Vielleicht sollten wir ja noch herausfinden,was unser Zuffenhausener Sportsfreund unter der Motorhaube hat??Bei der Modellvielfalt in den gebauten Jahren 73-88 sicherlich keine einfache Sache.
> Da fällt mir Gardasee 02 ein,wie sich ein 300 SL seeeeeehr elegant an uns vorbei schob.Da wäre ich fast vom Bike gefallen.


 
So lange keiner lösen will, kann ich ja noch ein wenig abschweifen. Für downhillsau: 





... das sollte der Sportfreund vom Rätselfoto sein, wobei mir dieser ...





... ehrlich gesagt ein wenig mehr zusagt.

Ach ja Zusatzaufgabe: Wo lösche ich meinen Durst ? Ist ja hier das Bilderrätsel.


----------



## Ruedi04 (23. März 2012)

Also ist die Lösung Kaufhof (Unterwäscheabteilung)


----------



## kalihalde (23. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> (Unterwäscheabteilung)


 
Kaufhof, hätte mir als Lösung schon völlig gereicht .

Du darfst jetzt was (schlüpfriges) einstellen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. März 2012)

@kalihalde: der holprigen Strasse nach trinkst Du Dein Bier in der Richard-Wagner-Strasse. War jetzt wirklich geraten ohne Überprüfung.


----------



## kalihalde (23. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @kalihalde: der holprigen Strasse nach trinkst Du Dein Bier in der Richard-Wagner-Strasse. War jetzt wirklich geraten ohne Überprüfung.


 
Nach dem Zustand der Straße könnte es fast jede Straße in Halle sein . Es ist die Burgstraße, ich saß bei Georg (R.I.P.) im Lucy.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. März 2012)

boah Kaufhof .....  ... na ich habe ey keine fotos


----------



## Ruedi04 (24. März 2012)

so das nächste Bild kommt...








Frage: Was kann man an diesem Standpunkt "Besonderes" sehen...wenn ich mich  um 180° drehe?
Schönes We...


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> so das nächste Bild kommt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich sehe einen Lastkahn, dann kann es nicht die Saale sein, oder es ist ein uraltes Foto, wo sich noch so ein Kahn in die Saale verirrt hat.


----------



## kalihalde (24. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe einen Lastkahn, dann kann es nicht die Saale sein, oder es ist ein uraltes Foto, wo sich noch so ein Kahn in die Saale verirrt hat.


 
Saale und Lastkahn würde ich nicht ausschließen. Der wurde dort einfach nur "vergessen" oder wartet auf eine neue Nutzung.

Kann es sein dass in einem der Gebäude im Bildhintergrund Fahrräder gebaut werden?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. März 2012)

Genau. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, das vor 80 Jahren da richtig was los war (nicht bei Fahrradbauen, im Hafen meine ich). Mit Hafenbahn und so.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Genau. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, das vor 80 Jahren da richtig was los war (nicht bei Fahrradbauen, im Hafen meine ich). Mit Hafenbahn und so.


Stehen hinter dem Fotografen etwa die Speicher vom Hafen Trotha?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. März 2012)

Da habe ich eine falsche Spur gelegt, die Zeit trifft wirklich eher auf Trotha zu. Also vor 90 Jahren lag da ein Schiff am anderen. Und die Kettenschifffahrt hat dieser Hafen auch erlebt.


----------



## Ruedi04 (25. März 2012)

Kalihalde ist auf der richtigen Spur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (25. März 2012)

Wenn keiner will, mach ich mal weiter mit meiner Spur.

Ich sehe den Sophienhafen im Bereich der Saline in Halle, der aufgrund seines morbiden Charmes gerne  mal als Drehort für den Polizeiruf 110 herhalten musste. Der Kahn gehört, glaube ich, irgendwie zur Flussmeisterei der Saale oder so und wird gerne für den ausgiebigen Grünschnitt im Uferbereich genutzt .

Die weiße Baracke links ist Rockstation, in der das Publikum gerne mal mit den Köpfen zu extremst lautem Gitarrenkrach wackelt, um das Haupthaar zu schütteln (Headbanger) .

Ein Stückchen weiter hinten, verarbeiten die Jungs von zonenschein Metall zu Dingen, die unsere Herzen höher schlagen lassen .

Soviel zu den Sachen, die ich auf dem Bild sehe. 

Ruedi04, Du möchtest aber wissen, was hinter dem Betrachter ist. Da ist die Saale und dahinter die Würfelwiese mit komischen Liegebänken und einem Kinderspielplatz in Form eines Piratenschiffes, oder?


----------



## Ruedi04 (26. März 2012)

Soweit hast du 100%ig recht. Aber da wo ich stehe liegt viel Obst rum ð.... Warum, dass ist das was ich hinter mir sehe.....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. März 2012)

Du stehst an am Nordende der Saline. Hier werden Nutrias u.a. mit Obst gefüttert. An der linken Bildkante könnte man fast den Kotgraben sehen. Der entspringt jetzt an der Schwimmhalle, ging aber früher (ich kenne den noch so) an der Mansfelder Strasse weiter (unter der Brücke mit der Salinebahn drauf) und mündete an der Schieferbrücke. Und machte somit die Saline zur Insel. Wer sich die Reste des Sophienhafens ansehen möchte, sollte sich beeilen: die Stadt will den Hafen sanieren. D.h. in dieser Stadt normalerweise: kompletter Abriss (der Speicher bleibt wohl stehen) und belanglose Neubauten.


----------



## Ruedi04 (26. März 2012)

Richtig, Nutrias..... Ein Schlaraffenland fÃ¼r die Biesterð
Dann mach mal weiter Ritter Runkel


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. März 2012)

Kann nicht, ich bin doch der bilderlose Rater. Der schnellste Nächste bitte.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. März 2012)

dann drängel ich mich ma dazwischen....

apropos Nutrias




Weiß jemand warum die Nutrias hier alle weg sind...hatten am WE nen Spielgefährten für unsere junge Hündin gesucht 

gesucht: Name des Sees, Ort und die Antwort auf meine Frage


----------



## kalihalde (26. März 2012)

Sorry, micha.qlb. Möchte noch meinen Senf zum vorherigen Rätselbild loswerden. Habe im Netz noch ein schönes Bild gefunden. Standort ist die Saline-Halbinsel. Die Stelen mit den Nutrias markieren den Kotgraben, dahinter befindet sich die Einfahrt zum Sophienhafen und rechts im Hintergrund sieht man die Schleuse Gimritz. Inzwischen überspannt eine Brücke den Kotgraben. Die Stelen sind verschwunden. Vandalismus oder war es ein zeitlich befristetes Kunstprojekt, ich weiß es nicht.





Also weiter geht´s mit dem Bild oben von micha.qlb .


----------



## micha.qlb (26. März 2012)

...sorry..aber das muss jetzt sein 

Klick1

Klick2

...hab jetzt hunger


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. März 2012)

Ich glaube wir brauchen einen Tipp. Ist der Teich nördlich von Qlb.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir brauchen einen Tipp. Ist der Teich nördlich von Qlb.?


Oder ist neben dem See (nördlich der Lindenstraße) noch ein Schwimmbad?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. März 2012)

Ich meinte SÜDLICH !!!!!


----------



## micha.qlb (27. März 2012)

Hmm irgenwie könnte das jeder Teich sein 

Also ich habs nich so mit Himmelsrichtungen also nagelt mich bitte nicht drauf fest...aber mein Handy meint es wäre westlich von QLB.....

....aaaaber es ist nicht in QLB und NEIN es ist auch nicht der Klietz-Teich und das Schwimmbad in der Lindenstraße wurde vor ein paar Jahren zugeschüttet (Es werden übrigens Sponsoren gesucht die den Klietz-Teich zum Natur-Badeteich und so... kein WItz  )

Ja aber zurück zum Thema...also der See ist einer von vielen und der Tipp sind die Nutrias. Ein weiterer Tipp...wir hatten schon mal ein Rätsel von einem Ort ein paar hundert Meter entfernt...und dieser See hat etwas damit zu tun.


----------



## downhillsau (27. März 2012)

Meine Vermutung führt mich nach Ballenstedt zum Glockenteich.


----------



## micha.qlb (27. März 2012)

Nee in Ballenstedt ist es nicht.

Der Teich wurde künstlich angelegt und heute ist dort angeln verboten und in der nähe is ne recht bekannte party-location


----------



## Hasifisch (28. März 2012)

Es ist definitiv einer der Teiche in Blankenburg Oesig, weiß jetzt nur den Namen nicht. Die ziehen sich dann vorbei am Kloster Michaelstein.
Wenn ich falsch liege, bin ich todunglücklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (28. März 2012)

lass ich gelten...die heißen ja Mönchsmühlenteiche...ob dieser so heißt weiß ich auch nich mit Sicherheit  Die geöhren zum Kloster Michaelstein und dienten wohl dazu das wasser zu stauen um in wasserarmen zeiten die Mönchsmühle anzutreiben...irgendwie so 

Warum die Nutrias aber weg sind weiß keiner oder?? Ich erinnere mich an vor 2-3 Jahren..da waren da bestimmt 20-30 Stück und es ist so ein geiles schauspiel nen kleinen Welpen mit diesen Viechtern zu konfrontieren 

Hasi...weiter gehts..


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

Ach ja, ich bin ja dran.
Die Frage zu diesem Bild ist: wer hat es gemacht? Personen, die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, dürfen verständlicherweise nicht lösen...


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich bin ja dran.
> Die Frage zu diesem Bild ist: wer hat es gemacht? Personen, die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, dürfen verständlicherweise nicht lösen...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1091845


Der Selbstauslöser.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Der Selbstauslöser.



Leider falsch, Udo...
Aber wenn du weißt, wo der Fotografierende stand, kommst du auch drauf, warum er da stand.
Nun ist es zu leicht...


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. April 2012)

Ich war es nicht....ð


----------



## Bergarbeiter (1. April 2012)

Aha, jetzt also: 
Wer bin ich?-Ein Personenrätsel aus Sachsen-Anhalt.
Sonst hätte ich vermutet Parkplatz am Bahnhof 3-Annen


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> ...
> Sonst hätte ich vermutet Parkplatz am Bahnhof 3-Annen



Macht es euch nicht so schwer...
Parkplatz ist richtig - aber was ist denn hinter der Kamera?


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Macht es euch nicht so schwer...
> Parkplatz ist richtig - aber was ist denn hinter der Kamera?


Der Gedenkstein


----------



## vertex98 (1. April 2012)

Der Besitzer der Gulaschkanone?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Der Besitzer der Gulaschkanone?



Nein, Kukki selbst war nicht dort - aber der Bediener der Gulaschkanone!
Ich lass das mal so gelten, hätte nicht gedacht, das es so schwierig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (1. April 2012)

Ok, fuer die Ortsansaessigen nicht so schwer...


----------



## micha.qlb (1. April 2012)

hasifisch schrieb:


> nein, kukki selbst war nicht dort - aber der bediener der gulaschkanone!
> Ich lass das mal so gelten, hätte nicht gedacht, das es so schwierig ist...



:d



hasifisch schrieb:


> ich quatsche noch mit dem netten  erbsensuppenverkäufer und der macht noch ein schönes andenkenbild von  der ganzen bande.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ok, fuer die Ortsansaessigen nicht so schwer...


Führungsbunker_ Klobikau, LV Süd_

So sieht er aus: http://www.sachsenschiene.net/bunker/bun/bun_143.htm


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> :d



eben...


----------



## vertex98 (1. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Führungsbunker_ Klobikau, LV Süd_
> 
> So sieht er aus: http://www.sachsenschiene.net/bunker/bun/bun_143.htm



LOL  War ja klar, wer mit der Loesung wieder vorprescht.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> LOL  War ja klar, wer mit der Loesung wieder vorprescht.


Ich komm aber zur Zeit an keine Bilder ran, wenn ich richtig liege kannst du weitermachen.


----------



## vertex98 (1. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich komm aber zur Zeit an keine Bilder ran, wenn ich richtig liege kannst du weitermachen.



Na, wenn Du meinst:

Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen (ausser den Gebaeuden)?


----------



## ohmtroll (2. April 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du meinst:
> 
> Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen (ausser den Gebaeuden)?



Eine Steinsammlung ("Geologischer Garten")?
Auf dem Weinbergcampus in Halle?


----------



## vertex98 (2. April 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Eine Steinsammlung ("Geologischer Garten")?
> Auf dem Weinbergcampus in Halle?



Jenau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (2. April 2012)

So, ich mach's mir heut mal einfach und "leihe" mir ein Bild.






Ist ne schöne Ecke zum Mountainbiken. Ein schönes Tal und in der Nähe jede Menge Teiche. Wo ist das?


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> So, ich mach's mir heut mal einfach und "leihe" mir ein Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selketal, Bahnhof Strassberg (Harz)


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. April 2012)

Das Udo mal bilderlos ist, ist ja schon fast als Sensation zu werten...


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Das Udo mal bilderlos ist, ist ja schon fast als Sensation zu werten...


Ich habe wieder welche.


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. April 2012)

Ne sprachlose Frau und Udo ohne Bilder... Was haben die gemeinsam????


Rischtisch. Beides gibbet gar nich...


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2012)

Nun Ohmtroll liege ich richtig oder doch falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (3. April 2012)

Ups.Hab gepennt. Klar liegst Du richtig! Ich hab gedacht, Du machst gleich weiter ...


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2012)

Mal ein Bild das nicht aus meiner Region stammt.
Was für ein Turm ist das und wo steht er?


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2012)

Hat schon jemand eine Idee?


----------



## B..G.M.... (5. April 2012)

...Steilvorlage von Udo in den Norden von Sachsen Anhalt.

Da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als anzunehmen!

Zu sehen ist der Tangermünder Kapitelturm auf dem Burgberg!

Schöner Ausblick von da oben über die Elbwiesen.

Thomas


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2012)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> ...Steilvorlage von Udo in den Norden von Sachsen Anhalt.
> 
> Da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als anzunehmen!
> 
> ...


Dann mach mal weiter.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Tangermünde


----------



## B..G.M.... (6. April 2012)

Habe mich nach einem geeigneten Foto umgesehen, die Wahl ist auf dieses hier 

gefallen. 

Jetzt dürft ihr in Erscheinung treten!








MfG Thomas


----------



## B..G.M.... (8. April 2012)

Hier eine andere Ansicht.

Der Turm könnte Udo bekannt vorkommen.

Wenn man die Elbe auf dem Radwanderweg entlang fährt, ist er jenseits zu sehen!





MfG Thomas


----------



## kalihalde (8. April 2012)

Ein schönes Osterfest allerseits.

Könnte das die Klosterkirche Jerichow sein ?


----------



## B..G.M.... (8. April 2012)

Stimmt!

Die Klosteranlage gehört zur "Straße der Romanik", auf dem 2. Foto lässt der Baustil 

wohl besser darauf schließen.

Kalihalde, bitte übernehmen Sie!


----------



## kalihalde (8. April 2012)

Danke, B..G.M....

Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (8. April 2012)

Ich tippe auf Zigaretten holen...
in Rothenburg


----------



## kalihalde (8. April 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Zigaretten holen...
> in Rothenburg


 
... so sieht das aus, Physioterrorist . Das ging ja schnell. Okay, den Namen "H. Nultsch" gegoogelt oder schon vorbei geradelt? Wie dem auch sei, Du darfst ein neues Rätselfoto einstellen.

Für alle Interessierten, das Haus befindet sich am Saaleradweg in der Ortslage Rothenburg und verfällt seit Jahren so vor sich hin.


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. April 2012)

Wenn ich mal Rentner bin fahr ich auch mal den Saale-Radweg...
Der Gockel hat's relativ leicht gemacht.

Da mein Bildmaterial aus Sachsen-Anhalt begrenzt ist...







Wo hab ich hier ein Bier geschlunzt? 
PS: Biergarten wäre zwar richtig, in diesem Falle aber nicht die Lösung...


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. April 2012)

Kleiner Tipp, Lesen bildet. Damit mein ich jetzt nicht das Schild...


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. April 2012)

Letzter Tipp

Die hier wollen alle ein Bier trinken und stehen schon Schlange...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. April 2012)

Das letzte Foto zeigt die untere Rosstrappen-Seilbahnstation in Thale. Aber da man beim Downhill kein Bier trinken sollte und es eigentlich immer regnet, wenn ich dort fahre, kenne ich auch den Biergarten nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (10. April 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Rentner bin fahr ich auch mal ...


 
den Berg mit der Gondel rauf zum Biertrinken .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. April 2012)

Ach so, nun hab ich's auch kapiert: das IST der Biergarten an der Rosstrappe.


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. April 2012)

Nach der Seilbahnstation war eigentlich nicht gefragt, die richtige Lösung ist das Hotel auf der Rosstrappe. Ich lass es aber, in einem Wahn von ungeheurer Unterhopfung,   trotzdem gelten... Prost

PS: In Wirklichkeit hat uns Anto gar kein Bier trinken lassen, sondern uns nur dran vorbei geführt... 

Damit liegt der Spielball jetzt beim Ritter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. April 2012)

Lustiger Tourbericht, und die Strecke in Thale geht auch mit einem XC-Rad, stimmt. Anderswo würde man für diesen Übermut ordentlich bestraft (mit Armbruch und Zahn raus...).
Was habe ich gesehen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. April 2012)

Der Turm steht in einem großflächigem Gebiet, in dem es vor kurzem ein MTBO gab.
Der Turm hat(te ?) eine zivile Nutzung, erkennt man durchaus auch auf den Bildern.


----------



## vertex98 (13. April 2012)

Duebener Heide...


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Duebener Heide...


Genau, würde ich auch sagen, wo gibt es sonst so schönen Sand. Aber den Turm kenne ich noch nicht, warte schon auf die Lösung, ist dann wahrscheinlich ein Tourziel.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. April 2012)

Dübener Heide stimmt natürlich. Ob für Udo1 ein Tourziel drauss wird ist fraglich, er war nämlich schon da und hatte fast von dort ein Rätselbild eingestellt. Von diesem Punkt ca. 2 km südwestlich (etwas mehr westlich als südl.) steht der Turm. Die Berge sind nach einer Frucht benannt, die dort nicht mehr (erkennbar) wächst.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2012)

Schaut Euch Rätseleintrag #239 an. Die namensgebende Frucht (dieser Berge s.o.) ist eigentlich eine Beere. Und mit ihrem vergorenen Inhalt kann man Fässer füllen, man könnte es auch in einem .......turm lagern. Aber nun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (14. April 2012)

Hmm...kann zwar immer noch nicht mit dem genauen Namen dienen, aber es scheint wohl so ne Art Wasserturm noerdlich der Weinbergstrasse in Bad Schmiedeberg zu sein...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2012)

Genauer gehts nicht, es ist der Bad Schmiedeberger Wasserturm, welcher in den Weinbergen steht! Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## vertex98 (15. April 2012)

Wird gemacht:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2012)

Ich weiß es, aber dafür, daß ich da mindestens 5-mal die Woche drüberfahre, hat es ewig gedauert, ehe der Groschen fiel!


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2012)

Also unter der Brücke scheint die Saale zu fließen, der Schnee irritiert mich ein wenig. aber rüber gefahren bin ich sicherlich auch schon, habe aber keinen Blick für die Brückenkonstruktin gehabt. Die Brücke Peißnitzstraße ist es nicht, die sieht anders aus. Dann wäre noch die Brücke über die Saale, wo der Weg weiter zur Warneckestraße führt. ich glaube dort soll wohl ein Sportzentrum gebaut werden.


----------



## vertex98 (15. April 2012)

Ja, Runkel, ein wahres Nadeloehr!

p.s. Zu einer anderen Jahreszeit gelangt darueber zu einem der groessten Volksfeste in Mitteldeutschland...


----------



## vertex98 (15. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also unter der Brücke scheint die Saale zu fließen, der Schnee irritiert mich ein wenig. aber rüber gefahren bin ich sicherlich auch schon, habe aber keinen Blick für die Brückenkonstruktin gehabt. Die Brücke Peißnitzstraße ist es nicht, die sieht anders aus. Dann wäre noch die Brücke über die Saale, wo der Weg weiter zur Warneckestraße führt. ich glaube dort soll wohl ein Sportzentrum gebaut werden.



Richtig, die Peissnitzbruecke ist es nicht.
Die Hafenbahnbruecke auch nicht. 
Saale stimmt.


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Richtig, die Peissnitzbruecke ist es nicht.
> Die Hafenbahnbruecke auch nicht.
> Saale stimmt.


Jetzt fällt das 10 Cent Stück, es ist die Schwanenbrücke.


----------



## kalihalde (15. April 2012)

Aufgrund der Brückenkonstruktion SCHWANkt sie bei Belastung schön. Das macht Spaß. Der Name SCHWANt mir, aber ich komme nicht drauf .


----------



## vertex98 (15. April 2012)

Richtig, Udo! Namensgebung ist mir auch raetselhaft. Hab da bis jetzt nur Nutrias und Stockenten gesehen.
Weiter bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Richtig, Udo! Namensgebung ist mir auch raetselhaft. Hab da bis jetzt nur Nutrias und Stockenten gesehen.
> Weiter bitte!


Na dann will ich mal.

Was sind das für Steine und wo befinden sie sich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2012)

Die große Teufelsmühle auf dem Ramberg.


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die große Teufelsmühle auf dem Ramberg.


Das ging ja schnell RR, vielleicht hätte ich die Kleine nehmen müssen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. April 2012)

Es darf jemand mit Bild!


----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Es darf jemand mit Bild!


Dann mach ich mal schnell.

Was befindet sich hinter mir und wo steht das was sich hinter mir befindet?


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal schnell.
> ....
> Was befindet sich hinter mir und wo steht das was sich hinter mir befindet?


Kleiner Tipp "BRUNO"


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2012)

Da Dein letztes Rätsel ja auf dem Ramberg lag, vermute ich mal das Bärendenkmal Nähe Bremer Teich.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da Dein letztes Rätsel ja auf dem Ramberg lag, vermute ich mal das Bärendenkmal Nähe Bremer Teich.



Es war Anhalts letzter "BRUNO" der an dieser Stelle erlegt wurde.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2012)

Ich war mal wieder so stolz auf meine (eventuelle) Lösung, daß ich glatt meine "Bilderlosigkeit" vergessen habe. Ich vergebe ein Freilos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (17. April 2012)

dann aber schnell....
wo bin ich, was befindet sich hinter mir und was trinke ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2012)

Links von Dir sollte die Sauna sein, hinter Dir was eigentlich vor Dir ins Wasser gehört, aber Dein Getränk? Seewasser....?


----------



## Ruedi04 (17. April 2012)

Soweit ganz richtrig, aber Seewasser ist es nicht... Ein "Radfahrergetränk"
und von dem was hinter mir ist hätt ich gern noch den Namen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2012)

Darf ich nicht sagen, die fehlenden Bilder....


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Links von Dir sollte die Sauna sein, hinter Dir was eigentlich vor Dir ins Wasser gehört, aber Dein Getränk? Seewasser....?


Und rechts hinter dir müsste ein großes Schiff auf dem Land sein.


----------



## Ruedi04 (19. April 2012)

Will denn keiner? Oder nutzt ihr alle das schöne Wetter? Ich könnte es verstehen...
Laut Regelwerk müsste ich auflösen, da sich niemand gemeldet hat und mehr Tips kann ich auch nicht geben, haben RR und Udo schon gemacht  . Ritter Runkel hat aber keine Bilder, ich auch nicht mehr.....
Der Udo1 hat bestimmt noch wwelche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. April 2012)

Vielleicht will ja doch jemand anderes, daher noch ein SUPERTIPP: falls ihr dieses Seewasser trinkt, so müsste es SÜSS schmecken ..... na?


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Will denn keiner? Oder nutzt ihr alle das schöne Wetter? Ich könnte es verstehen...
> Laut Regelwerk müsste ich auflösen, da sich niemand gemeldet hat und mehr Tips kann ich auch nicht geben, haben RR und Udo schon gemacht  . Ritter Runkel hat aber keine Bilder, ich auch nicht mehr.....
> Der Udo1 hat bestimmt noch welche


Du sitzt am Ufer des Süßen Sees und rechts hinter die steht die Seeperle auf dem trockenen. Hinter dir müsste der etwas größere Kiosk sein.


----------



## Ruedi04 (19. April 2012)

Ok, Udo darf.... Das Getränk war ein Radler.... Weiter gehts!


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Ok, Udo darf.... Das Getränk war ein Radler.... Weiter gehts!


Danke, kann ja nur ein Radler gewesen sein, denn Biken und Alkohol geht ja nicht.

Also, wo steht denn dieses seltsame Tier?


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Danke, kann ja nur ein Radler gewesen sein, denn Biken und Alkohol geht ja nicht.
> 
> Also, wo steht denn dieses seltsame Tier?


Kleiner Tipp, das Tier steht in einem Ort zw. Leine und Eine, Ach ja Wisente gibt es dort auch.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2012)

ohne jetzt auf die Landkarte zu schauen....in Stangerode?


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ohne jetzt auf die Landkarte zu schauen....in Stangerode?


Und ich dachte schon es löst keiner auf. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2012)

Leine und Wisente waren der richtige Tipp...gibt doch auch Strauße und Kamele und allerlei anderes Getier im zum Hotel gehörigen Wildpark.

ok..geklautes Bild aber das hab ich heute gesehen:


wo bin ich und was seh ich?


----------



## Deleted 58074 (23. April 2012)

Du warst in Deiner näheren Umgebung , "hohes Wohnzimmer"  !
Aber ich habe ja keine Bilder und löse nicht.


----------



## downhillsau (23. April 2012)

na dann will ich auch mal wieder, zumal ich das fast von zu Hause aus sehen kann
Du bist in Gernrode und schaust auf den Stubenberg oberhalb des Ortes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (23. April 2012)

korrekt...dann mach mal weiter


----------



## downhillsau (23. April 2012)

also dann...
Welchen trail sind wir da runter gefahren, nachdem wir die herrliche Aussicht bei den ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr genossen haben?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. April 2012)

Dieses Rätsel MUSS aufgelöst werden, den Weg will ich auch wissen! Ist das Wasser im Hintergrund der Eckerstausee?


----------



## Hasifisch (24. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dieses Rätsel MUSS aufgelöst werden, den Weg will ich auch wissen! Ist das Wasser im Hintergrund der Eckerstausee?



Auch wenn du dafür illegalerweise durch den Nationalpark biken musst? Wer macht denn sowas...
Du weißt, was der Hilfsranger gesagt hat "...Mountainbiker wollen wir da nicht..."


----------



## micha.qlb (24. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel hat vom Biken nix gesagt....ich vermute er möchte dort aber am 01.Mai mit Familie wandern...


----------



## Hasifisch (24. April 2012)

Ach klar, mein Fehler...


----------



## downhillsau (24. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dieses Rätsel MUSS aufgelöst werden, den Weg will ich auch wissen! Ist das Wasser im Hintergrund der Eckerstausee?



So siehts aus.Der Rest sollte ja nun sehr einfach sein oder?

@Hasifisch. Zu dem Zeitpunkt (vor dem 31.3) konnte ich das natürlich nicht wissen, dass Mountainbiker dort nicht erwünscht sind. Jetzt will ich es nicht wissen, weil ich an dem Tag schon weg war.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. April 2012)

Schön, jetzt kennen alle meine Wander-und Radelgewohnheiten (wurde ja ausgiebig diskutiert, damit ist wohl die Transparenz im Internet gemeint), aber ich blicke immer noch nicht durch: fahren die beiden Nationalpark-Rüpel nun in Richtung Eckerstausee oder in Richtung Ilsenburg? Oder liege ich völlig falsch?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. April 2012)

Ein Versuch: an den Zeterklippen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (25. April 2012)

ich rate ins Blaue hinein: Scharfensteinklippe


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich rate ins Blaue hinein: Scharfensteinklippe


Könnten auch die Klippen östlich des Pionierweges, am südlichen Ende des Eckerstausees sein. Leider ist kein Schatten zu sehen, wegen Sonnenstand.


----------



## downhillsau (25. April 2012)

Das es so schwierig wird, hätte ich durch die sichtbare Eckertalsperre nicht vermutet. Aber micha.qlb liegt völlig richtig, wir sind von der Scharfensteinklippe runter gefahren. Schaut euch mal das Video an, da findet ihr den trail auch


gnss schrieb:


>



Hey Udo, nicht nur Lucky Luke ist schneller als sein eigener Schatten. Der hat sich in dem Moment noch auf den Steinen gesonnt.Übrigens gab es dort noch mehr Nationalpark-Rüpel.Ne ne ne...
Na dann Micha,weiter gehts!


----------



## micha.qlb (26. April 2012)

ah..blindes Huhn..Korn und so...

ja also ich hab niox besseres:



wo bin ich was seh ich und wie warm war es an dem Tag?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. April 2012)

Bitte einen Tipp!


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bitte einen Tipp!


Wäre hilfreich, denn im Harz, soll es ja Steine und Tannenbäume wie Sand am Meer geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (27. April 2012)

hatte ich mir auch schon so gedacht 

Tipp:

Weil es an dem Tag so schwül war, ging es mir hundeELEND, so dass ich auch auf den anschließenden SCHIERKER verzichtet habe und lieber KALTES wasser getrunken habe

ob diese bilder weiterhelfen weiß ich nich


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> hatte ich mir auch schon so gedacht
> 
> Tipp:
> 
> ...


Nun war schon hilfreich liegt also zw. Elend und Schierke an der kalten Bode. Dann tippe ich mal auf die Schnarcherklippen, da führt der HET dran vorbei.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2012)

Wenn es die Schnarcher sind, müssten es irgendwelche Nebenklippen sein, die Hauptklippen sind in meiner Erinnerung ganz schöne Klötze.


----------



## micha.qlb (27. April 2012)

es sind irgendwelche Schnarcher-Nebenklippen...streitet euch drum wer das nächste Rätsel posten will


----------



## Hasifisch (28. April 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> es sind irgendwelche Schnarcher-Nebenklippen...streitet euch drum wer das nächste Rätsel posten will



Udo muss ran...


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Udo muss ran...


Bin gerade zurück, suche gleich ein Bild.


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2012)

So, wo stehe ich und was für ein Ort liegt unter mir?


----------



## downhillsau (28. April 2012)

du stehst am Aussichtspunkt vom "weißen Hirsch" und hattest vermutlich runter nach Treseburg viel Spaß


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> du stehst am Aussichtspunkt vom "weißen Hirsch" und hattest vermutlich runter nach Treseburg viel Spaß


Jo aber auch hoch zu. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## downhillsau (29. April 2012)

Oh ja, dort hoch ist natürlich auch ne feine Sache
Juti, dann kommt hier das nächse Bild mit der Frage, von wo ich solch einen wunderschönen Ausblick habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Oh ja, dort hoch ist natürlich auch ne feine Sache
> Juti, dann kommt hier das nächse Bild mit der Frage, von wo ich solch einen wunderschönen Ausblick habe?


Also, ein schöner Ausblick ist es ja und hoch zu macht sicherlich auch Spaß, habe aber keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte.


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> du stehst am Aussichtspunkt vom "weißen Hirsch" und hattest vermutlich runter nach Treseburg viel Spaß





Udo1 schrieb:


>



Da bin ich auch schon mal runter. Und das mit einem viel zu schwerem Rucksack. Ich war auf großer Tour und hatte den Hausstand für 3 Wochen Urlaub dabei. 

Zum neuen Rätsel muß ich sagen das das verdammt gut aussieht. Ich habe aber null Ahnung wo das ist
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2012)

.


----------



## downhillsau (30. April 2012)

Keiner ne Idee?? Ok, dann zwei Hinweise. 
Wenn ich mich 45° nach rechts drehe und nach unten schaue, drehen dort Motocrosser ihre Runden. Drehe ich mich noch weiter, sehe ich oftmals Kunstflieger von einer Landebahn starten, die dann in luftiger Höhe ihre tollen Tricks zeigen. Aber auch Segelflieger und andere Flugobjekte starten dort regelmäßig.
Na jetzt aber


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2012)

Königsstein (Kamelfelsen) westlich der B6n? MC-Strecken gibts in dieser Gegend, nur an Flugkrams kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Mai 2012)

Flugkrams hätte ich in Ballenstedt/Asmusstedt anzubieten. Da sind die Gegensteine. Dort allerdings wüsste ich bezüglich MC nicht weiter  und auch die Häuser irritieren mich


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Flugkrams hätte ich in Ballenstedt/Asmusstedt anzubieten. Da sind die Gegensteine. Dort allerdings wüsste ich bezüglich MC nicht weiter  und auch die Häuser irritieren mich


Ich tippe auch südwestlich Asmusstedt, Gegensteine. Häuser sind da und es ist noch in Vorharzbereich.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Flugkrams hätte ich in Ballenstedt/Asmusstedt anzubieten. Da sind die Gegensteine. Dort allerdings wüsste ich bezüglich MC nicht weiter  und auch die Häuser irritieren mich


Die MX Strecke befindet sich genau zwischen "Flugplatz" und den Gegensteinen.




Das Bild zeigt das Fahrerlager zum Lauf der Landesmeisterschaft S-A 2011. Aufgenommen vom Gegenstein...
In diesem Jahr gibt es da leider kein Rennen im Rahmen der Landesmeisterschaft


----------



## Deleted 58074 (1. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ... Dort allerdings wüsste ich bezüglich MC nicht weiter  und auch die Häuser irritieren mich



http://www.ballenstedt-harz.de/freizeit-vereine/schiess_motorsport/index.htm

zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (1. Mai 2012)

he he genau. Das Bild wurde auf den Gegensteinen Richtung Thale aufgenommen. 
So, jetzt könnt ihr euch streiten, wer als nächster darf. Ich räume das Feld...


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> he he genau. Das Bild wurde auf den Gegensteinen Richtung Thale aufgenommen.
> So, jetzt könnt ihr euch streiten, wer als nächster darf. Ich räume das Feld...


micha.qlb war der erste. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Mai 2012)

Das muss ich morgen erstmal kontrollieren, ob da wirklich Häuser stehen 

also ich bin mal so frei und mach weiter...wird eng mit den Bildern :/



dort war ich in anderer Mission...wo befinde ich mich?


----------



## Bergarbeiter (1. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade vorhin ein Bild zum rein stellen gemacht:
Aber erst mal die Antwort:
Burgruine Bornstedt
Das Foto entstand als es da etwas lauter war als sonst.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Mai 2012)

das ging fix und ist natürlich korrekt

http://www.harz-saale.de/impressionen/burgruinen/bornstedt_schweinsburg/bornstedt_schweinsburg.html

für den geneigten Interessierten: am 02.06. ist es wieder mal lauter als sonst 

dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Bergarbeiter (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mich gefreut wie'n kleines Kind, weil ich auch mal was wusste.
Ich komme ja sonst nicht raus hier.
Aber heute waren wir von LE aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (1. Mai 2012)

... und ich dachte immer, am 1. Mai um 7.00 Uhr Stellplatz aufm Plan bei Lenin. Die Zeiten ändern sich .

Vermutlich befindet sich hinter deinen Speichen die Burg Falkenstein. Ein Radausflug zum 1. Mai ist in jedem Fall lohnender als ´ne Demo.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (2. Mai 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte immer, am 1. Mai um 7.00 Uhr Stellplatz aufm Plan bei Lenin. Die Zeiten ändern sich .


Is doch alles tot hier nach der Wende!
Un's Lenindenkmal- da hamms doch nach der Wende Crossreifen draus jemacht.

Jetzt wieder zum Bilderrätsel.
Korrekt, das ist die Burg Falkernstein vom Selkeblick aus gesehen.


----------



## kalihalde (2. Mai 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> ...
> Un's Lenindenkmal- da hamms doch nach der Wende Crossreifen draus jemacht.


 
hatte ich doch glatt vergessen  . 
Ich hoffe, Du kannst einem Nichmansfeller verzeihen. Bestimmt sind es ordentliche Crossreifen geworden. 

Aus Anlass der heutigen Versteigerung des Bildes "Der Schrei" von Edvard Munch gibt´s ein "Kunsträtsel" . 

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin befangen, aber der Turm machts!!! der ist sogar zum springen geeignet, aber nur wenn man Ludwig heist.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich bin befangen, aber der Turm machts!!! der ist sogar zum springen geeignet, aber nur wenn man Ludwig heist.


Er war auf der Burg Gibichenstein eingekerkert, von wo er dann aus dem Turm in die Saale gesprungen ist, sagt zumindestens die Legende.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Er war auf der Burg Gibichenstein eingekerkert, von wo er dann aus dem Turm in die Saale gesprungen ist, sagt zumindestens die Legende.


 
Ritter Runkel hat den Turm und die Sage richtig erkannt und Udo1 hat den dazugehörigen Namen Burg Giebichenstein genannt. Gemeinschaftliche Lösung . Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Runkel wieder keine Bilder hat , darf Udo1 weitermachen.

Vielleicht noch mal zum "Kunsträtsel". Ich stehe in der Unterburg der "Burg Giebichenstein", deren Räumlichkeiten seit den 1920er Jahren unter verschiedensten Bezeichnungen als Kunsthochschule genutzt werden.

Ein schönes Wochenende allen Rätselfreunden wünscht Kalihalde.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2012)

Also liebe Rätselfreunde,
hier ein neues Rätsel.

Den Ort zu erraten dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Und da ich auch für die Höhe nichts übrig habe, sitze ich zum Zeitpunkt des auslösens meine Auslösers nicht in einem Ultraleichtflugzeug. 
Nun meine Frage wieviel Stufen musste ich erklimmen und wo stehe ich zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme?


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also liebe Rätselfreunde,
> hier ein neues Rätsel.
> 
> Den Ort zu erraten dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Und da ich auch für die Höhe nichts übrig habe, sitze ich zum Zeitpunkt des auslösens meine Auslösers nicht in einem Ultraleichtflugzeug.
> Nun meine Frage wieviel Stufen musste ich erklimmen und wo stehe ich zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme?


Noch keiner eine Vermutung? Man beachte die 4 Grünen Hauben?


----------



## vertex98 (6. Mai 2012)

Du scheinst vom Wenzelsturm(?) aus auf den Naumburger Dom zu blicken. Leider keine Ahnung wegen der Stufen, falls es stimmt.  War da noch nie oben.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Du scheinst vom Wenzelsturm(?) aus auf den Naumburger Dom zu blicken. Leider keine Ahnung wegen der Stufen, falls es stimmt.  War da noch nie oben.



Wenn's richtig ist: Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Du scheinst vom Wenzelsturm(?) aus auf den Naumburger Dom zu blicken. Leider keine Ahnung wegen der Stufen, falls es stimmt.  War da noch nie oben.


Na gut lass ich gelten. Es sind 220 Stufen aus Stein bis in die Türmerwohnung. Von dort ist das Bild über Naumburg. Dann musste ich noch etliche Holzstufen weiter nach oben, die hatte mein Enkel noch gefunden. Ich war froh als ich wieder auf der Straße stand.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## vertex98 (7. Mai 2012)

OK. Mein letztes Bild. Brauche dringend Nachschub.
Standort wurde hier schon erwaehnt, aber noch nicht gezeigt (soviel ich weiss...)

Udo, presch nicht gleich vor. Ich weiss, Du warst schon dort...


----------



## vertex98 (8. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Tip: Gipskarst.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Mai 2012)

Periodischer See bei Questenberg?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Periodischer See bei Questenberg?


Einmal mit und einmal ohne.


----------



## vertex98 (8. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Periodischer See bei Questenberg?



Jenau!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Mai 2012)

Was sah ich an welchem Ort?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Mai 2012)

Stünde dieses Kreuz 3 km weiter westlich, hätte es in diesem Forum nix verloren.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Stünde dieses Kreuz 3 km weiter westlich, hätte es in diesem Forum nix verloren.


Dann stünde es wohl in Thüringen? Also ich kenne es leider nicht, noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Mai 2012)

Nicht in Thüringen, sondern in Niedersachsen. 
Hinge etwas (oder besser wer) am Kreuz und man übertrüge diese "Einheit" ins Lateinische, so hätte man einen Begriff zum Googeln.
Falls das nicht reicht, gibts später noch einen sehr eindeutigen Tipp.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2012)

Scheint schwerer als ich dachte. Merkwürdig, denn #1604 ist nur rund 1,5 km entfernt, und das wußten einige.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (10. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Scheint schwerer als ich dachte. Merkwürdig, denn #1604 ist nur rund 1,5 km entfernt, und das wußten einige.



... und dein Tip war ja recht eindeutig!!!


----------



## kalihalde (11. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nicht in Thüringen, sondern in Niedersachsen.
> Hinge etwas (oder besser wer) am Kreuz und man übertrüge diese "Einheit" ins Lateinische, so hätte man einen Begriff zum Googeln.
> Falls das nicht reicht, gibts später noch einen sehr eindeutigen Tipp.


 
Das Kreuz des Ostens ist es nicht, denn das ist im Westen. 

Googeln führt mich zu einem "Kruzifix" östlich der Staumauer Eckertalsperre. Leider habe ich keine näheren Informationen im Netz dazu gefunden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Mai 2012)

Kalihalde protzt mit seinem "großen Latinum". Es ist das "Kruzifix", kommt von cruci fixus = ans Kreuz geheftet. Der Ort stimmt auch, liegt am ehem. Kolonnenweg. Daher ist das Kreuz leider auch kein Original (siehe Inschrift), das Alte wurde beim Grenzanlagenbau zerstört.
http://jensunterwegs.de/b_stempel/000_stempel/stempel_003_kruzifix.php?id=2


----------



## kalihalde (11. Mai 2012)

Wo bin ich, und was sehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (11. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Scheint schwerer als ich dachte. Merkwürdig, denn #1604 ist nur rund 1,5 km entfernt, und das wußten einige.



Wenn ich jetzt noch sage, dass wir oftmals von Ilsenburg kommend dort lang fahren und ich es nicht erkannt habe, ist dass schon fast peinlich.
Aber mein Argument lautet, dass wir immer so fertig sind, wenn wir oben angekommen sind, dass man den Blick rundrum nicht mehr richtig wahrnimmt.
In diesem Sinne, Augen auf beim Biken...


----------



## meier (13. Mai 2012)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, ist das in Halle?


----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2012)

meier schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor, ist das in Halle?


 
Ja, meier . Aber ein wenig genauer hätte ich es schon. 

Gesucht wird der Name der "Schlucht". Die Schlucht hat auch irgendwie etwas mit dem "Obelisken" auf dem Bild zu tun.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Mai 2012)

Die Steinerne Bank könnte die berüchtigte "Erich-Honecker-Gedächtnisbank" sein, zumindest lassen es mich die Inititialien E.H. vermuten.
Ich kenne nur die Wolfs-und die Galgenbergschlucht, und da ist es nicht. Die Eichendorff-Bank mit Säule sieht auch anders aus.
Vermutlich gehts mir wie Downhillsau: tausend mal dran vorbei gefahren immer übersehen.
Könnte es irgendwo zwischen Bergschänke und Amselteichen sein?


----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2012)

Die Theorie mit der Bank ist interessant. Margot Honnecker, geborene Feist, ist ja gebürtige Hallenserin. Vielleicht haben die beiden auf der Bank ein paar schöne Stunden verbracht und haben ihre Initialen als Zeichen ihrer Liebe in den Stein gemeißelt . Muss die Bank noch mal anschauen, ob M. F. auf der anderen Seite steht.

Ritter Runkel hat die Ecke von Halle schon richtig lokalisiert. In der gesuchten Schlucht sind auch ab und zu Radfahrer anzutreffen. Bei meinem letzten Besuch musste ich über kleine Hügel springen, die vorher nicht da waren.

Wie heißt die Schlucht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2012)

Die Schlucht könnte "Fiebigers Schlucht" heißen, obwohl ich die gesamte Fläche nur als Amselgrund kenne. Aber auf dem Gedenkstein steht "Dem Andenken Fiebigers". Fiebiger war vor über 130 Jahren der Vorsitzende des halleschen Verschönerungsvereins. Auf der rechten Seite der Bank seht übrigens nicht" Margot", sondern 1884. da wurde beides wohl gebaut, passt zu Fiebigers Todesjahr 1882. Die Bank steht natürlich 20 Meter hinter einem Abzweig, den ich immer mit viel Karacho zu nehmen versuche, habe da kein Auge für anderes.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2012)

Rischdisch, Runkel . Du darfst weitermachen.

Fiebigers_Schlucht ist der gesuchte Ort. Ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich bis vor kurzem auch nicht wusste, dass dieser kleine Taleinschnitt einen eigenen Namen trägt. Aber mit der Geschichte um Herrn Fiebiger macht es wieder Sinn.

Also, dass nächste mal bitte an den halleschen Verschönerungsverein denken, wenn Ihr Euch in den Abgrund der Schlucht stürzt .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2012)

Äh, habe vor lauter Rätsel-Auflösungseifer vergessen, selber Fotos zu machen. Ich hätte da also einen freien Rätselplatz zu vergeben...


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Äh, habe vor lauter Rätsel-Auflösungseifer vergessen, selber Fotos zu machen. Ich hätte da also einen freien Rätselplatz zu vergeben...


Na dann springe ich mal schnell ein.

Schöner alter Baum, wo steht er aber, Koordinate wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## kindi (15. Mai 2012)

Hinter Allrode Richtung Hasselfelde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2012)

kindi schrieb:


> Hinter Allrode Richtung Hasselfelde?


Der Großraum ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2012)

http://www.hotel-pension-harz.de/allrode/allrode-hohle-eiche-adler-eiche.html


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> http://www.hotel-pension-harz.de/allrode/allrode-hohle-eiche-adler-eiche.html


Na dann Ritter Runkel mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Mai 2012)

Bild 1 zeigt ein markantes und halbwegs bekanntes Gebäude. Diesem ist ein Biergarten angeschlossen, im Bild 2 links zu sehen (oder zu erahnen). Wegen welchem Bier lohnt sich der Besuch dieser Lokalität?
Zur Not und auf Anforderung gibt es einen Tipp.


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. Mai 2012)

Das Haus kenne ich, den "Biergarten" auch..... Aber das W....... Bier kenn ich nicht  zumindest hab ich es noch nicht getrunken. Ich sage den Namen noch nicht, muss morgen erst mal Bilder machen. 
Schönen Männertag euch allen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Mai 2012)

Unbedingt das "unbekanne" Bier mal probieren, schmeckt gut. Gibt es u.a. auch in der Campingplatz-Kneipe Kloschwitz (neben prima Fisch) oder eben am Brauort, auch keine schlechte Gegend zum Radeln.
Allen einen schönen Feiertag und übertreibt es nicht mit den Brauprodukten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Mai 2012)

Da Ruedi04 wohl in den Himmelfahrts-Feier-Wirren verschollen ist (er war auf dem richtigen Weg, siehe seinen Schreibfehler), der Tipp: die Brauerei des Bieres wurde in diesem Forum schon mal gesucht und gefunden.


----------



## Ruedi04 (19. Mai 2012)

schreibfehler? Habe leider keine neuen Bilder gemacht, die sich lohnen als Rätsel eingestellt zu werden. Morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag im Sattel, ich geb mir mühe ein schönes Rätselbild zu erhaschen.... bis dahin...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, daß die Rätselzeit abgelaufen ist. Das W... von Ruedi04 sollte ein "Wippraer Bier" ergeben. Nach diesem Verlegenheitsfoto habe ich natürlich nix mehr. Ihr habt ja bestimmt nach diesem schönen Wochenende wieder Fotos, also ran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich stell heut Abend eins rein... Mal schauen ob ihr rausfindet wo ich war...


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Mai 2012)

So, hier nun mein Bild. Sollte nicht sooooooo schwierig sein.
Was befindet sich rechts von mir?:


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> ...Was befindet sich rechts von mir?:...



Yummy...
Ich löse nicht - ist zu leicht und habe kein Bild parat...


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Mai 2012)

@Hasifisch: wenn es fÃ¼r dich schwerer ist, hÃ¤tte ich gerne noch die HÃ¶henmeter des Standortesð


----------



## B..G.M.... (21. Mai 2012)

Zur Lösung des Rätsels kann ich keinen Beitrag leisten, mir sticht da eher der schöne Cadex CFM ins Auge, hatte mir Mitte der 90-er auch einen geleistet und bin mit dem Rad an vielen schönen Orten gewesen.
Zur Zeit lasse ich ihn ruhen, er ist quasi in Rente!

MfG Thomas


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Mai 2012)

Ein Cadex braucht doch keine Rente, die Rahmen sind so solide, die kann man praktisch ewig fahren.
Zum Bild kann ich auch nix beitragen, außer das es nicht die Selketalbahn ist, die haben andere Loks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (21. Mai 2012)

Na juut,ich dürfte wegen Heimvorteil eigentlich och nich lösen. Doch dafür habe ich noch weitere Bilder
Also bei Kukki ne leckere Erbensuppe ist immer was feines. Dann kann man schön beobachten, wie die Brockenbahn von WR bei 547 hm an einem vorbei dampft und direkt hinter dem Bild am Bahnhof Drei Annen Hohne verschnauft, bevor es den Brocken hoch geht.

Mein Beitrag zu coolen Bikes der 90iger wäre ein 94iger GT Zaskar LE, welches viele Oberharzer trails mitgemacht hat und immer noch gut dasteht


----------



## Ruedi04 (22. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön geschrieben 
Du darfst weitermachen! 

Ein aktuelles GT Zaskar pro war übrigens auch dabei


----------



## downhillsau (22. Mai 2012)

juti.Dann wollen wir mal. Wo essen wir immer sehr gerne leckeren Milchreis,um uns zu stärken?


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> juti.Dann wollen wir mal. Wo essen wir immer sehr gerne leckeren Milchreis,um uns zu stärken?


Da bin ich mal gespannt wo das ist. Ich liebe Milchreis mit Zimt und Apfelmus


----------



## Kasebi (22. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wo das ist. Ich liebe Milchreis mit Zimt und Apfelmus



Laß Dir den Appetiet nicht verderben. Aber ich find Milchreis - egal mit was -  zum :kotz: 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## tomarrow (22. Mai 2012)

ja eeeehm, sorry, ich hab jetzt nicht so richtig was beizutragen, eher ne frage, ich hoffe das ist auchmal ok ?


ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es in der umgebung von queldinburg / halberstadt ( vllt sogar dazwischen ?!) eine große rote steinformation gibt (nein, ich meine nicht die teufelsmauer). kann mir irgendjemand sagen wo ich die finde ?? (bin dort vor jahren mal mit dem auto lang und war sehr erstaunt, aber selbst meine familie die in gernrode/ harzgerode lebt kann mir da nicht weiterhelfen).


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2012)

@tomarrow:vielleicht die Klusfelsen westlich der B79?
@downhillsau: Ich oute mich hiermit auch als Milchreis-Bubi!
Woran lehnen eure Räder, ist das 'ne Eiche oder eine Linde (oder was ganz anderes)?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2012)

Gasthaus Plessenburg


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Mai 2012)

tomarrow schrieb:


> ja eeeehm, sorry, ich hab jetzt nicht so richtig was beizutragen, eher ne frage, ich hoffe das ist auchmal ok ?
> 
> 
> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es in der umgebung von queldinburg / halberstadt ( vllt sogar dazwischen ?!) eine große rote steinformation gibt (nein, ich meine nicht die teufelsmauer). kann mir irgendjemand sagen wo ich die finde ?? (bin dort vor jahren mal mit dem auto lang und war sehr erstaunt, aber selbst meine familie die in gernrode/ harzgerode lebt kann mir da nicht weiterhelfen).



Servus: Also zum Rätsel hab ich auch nix beizutragen, bin aber gespannt wo das ist. 

Zur (halb) Off-Topic Frage will ich mal "den Gläsernen Mönch" ins Rennen werfen. Diese Gesteinsformation gehört aber doch so n bisl zur Teufelsmauer und sieht aber ähnlich aus.

http://www.ausflugsziele-harz.de/au...ationalpark/glaeserner-moench-halberstadt.htm

Anderen Tipp, den ich noch hätte ist ganz in der Nähe - die Harslebener Berge (hamse glaube auch paar Szenen Winnetou gedreht). Der eine Berg (von dem ich nicht weiß wie er heißt...Thekenberg ??) ist recht schroff, unbewachsen, markant und auch so bisl rötlich...allerdings ist das keine Formation sondern einfach nur n Berg bzw ein zu einem Höhenzug gehörender Berg (dort gibts nen schönen Trail..leider recht flach).


----------



## tomarrow (23. Mai 2012)

nem, der klusfelsen ists nicht, der ist viel zu grau, die formation die ich meinte ist auch schon ein wenig langgezogener - aber eben vor allem ROT, das war ja der fakt, der mich ein wenig beiindruckt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (23. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Servus: Also zum Rätsel hab ich auch nix beizutragen, bin aber gespannt wo das ist....



Ich denke, da bist Du bei Deiner Ilse-Wanderung vorbei gekommen...


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Mai 2012)

Minzi schrieb:


> Ich denke, da bist Du bei Deiner Ilse-Wanderung vorbei gekommen...



Die ist erst für Samstag geplant


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2012)

Nun dann wenden wir uns mal wieder dem Rätselraten zu.
Gibts es noch einen Hinweis, wo es den lecker Milchreis gibt?


----------



## downhillsau (23. Mai 2012)

Mir würden da spontan auch die Harslebener Berge einfallen. Oder vielleicht der Lehhof,den man auch sehr gut von der B6n sieht??Der schimmert auch immer so rötlich.

Aber zurück zum spannenden Rätsel um den Milchreis


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Gasthaus Plessenburg



Das ist natürlich völlig richtig. Doch du stellst wieder Fragen. Das ist wie am Kruzifix..man kommt an der Plessenburg an und ist schon Kilometer vorher in Gedanken beim Milchreis Da guckt man sich den Baum nicht mehr an.
Also dann,zeig uns dein nächstes Bilderrätsel!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2012)

Jetzt wird es leicht: was sehe ich?
Die Antworten dürfen gerne auch ausführlicher ausfallen!


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2012)

Du könntest ja fragen, welchem Fußballverein das Tor gehört...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2012)

Nee, weiß ich ja selber nicht, vermutlich Fortschritt... oder Rote Scholle... .             Name des Ortes der Halde reicht. Immer mit der Ruhe, seit 1922 wird da auch nichts mehr abgebaut.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Mai 2012)

Und der SV Blau-Weiß Süderbrarup kann glaube auch ausgeschlossen werden...

Ich tippe auf Thälmannschachthalde bei Eislääähm


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Mai 2012)

Nein, aber hinter mir fließt ein Fluss und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite trohnt die Stammburg eines Adelsgeschlechts (aus diesem kommt z.B. die engl. Königin).
Und die Halde fällt für ihre weiße Färbung bei trockenem Wetter auf (siehe Foto).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (24. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du könntest ja fragen, welchem Fußballverein das Tor gehört...


 
Der "SG ... 1919" gehört das Tor. Die Vereinsfarben sind übrigens blau und weiß. Ich möchte aber nicht lösen, bin befangen.

Gruß Kalihalde.


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Mai 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Die MX Strecke befindet sich genau zwischen "Flugplatz" und den Gegensteinen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe kein Rätsel und keine Lösung...aber mal einen aktuellen Zwischenstand zur derzeitigen Parkplatzsituation dort


----------



## downhillsau (27. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Rätsel und keine Lösung...aber mal einen aktuellen Zwischenstand zur derzeitigen Parkplatzsituation dort
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 231182Anhang anzeigen 231183Anhang anzeigen 231184



Hey, das ist schon Wahnsinn. Seit Mittwoch nur Mopeds und ein Geknatter aus allen Richtungen. Selbst Sa. am Schierker Bahnhof waren einige aus Ballenstedt und von Biker zu Biker hat man sich natürlich auch ausgetauscht. 
War viel los auf den Gegensteinen?

Grüße von der Teufelsmauer aus Weddersleben


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Mai 2012)

Nee ging eigentlich...nur paar Schaulustige und 4 unfreundliche Mountainbiker...

Back to Topic....also der Fluss sollte die Saale sein, die Burg wäre dann in Wettin....aber ich hab kein Schimmer, wo die Abraumhalde steht...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Mai 2012)

Entschuldigung, war ein paar Tage nicht da.
Es ist die Halde von Johannashall, dieser Ort ist nur durch die Bergbautätigkeit überhaupt entstanden. Für alle, die es genau wissen wollen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliwerk_Gewerkschaft_Johannashall

http://kupferspuren.artwork-agentur.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=53&Itemid=58

Ansonsten gibt es im benachbarten Kühlbachgrund und oberhalb des nahen Kloschwitz ein paar für hiesige Verhältnisse schöne Single-Trails.
Und da micha.qlb am nächsten dran war muss er nun.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Mai 2012)

Hab nur ein Verlegenheitsfoto



Was ist links für ein Objekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (28. Mai 2012)

Hmmh...kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, nur wo habe ich das gesehen??? Ratter ratter. Das könnte an der Ecke sein, wo der Bremer Weg auf den Heinrich-Heine Weg trifft. Hintergrund passt da zumindest gut dort hin.Somit müsste links von dir die Bremer Hütte stehen.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2012)

das isg absolut korrekt und du bist damit am zug


----------



## downhillsau (29. Mai 2012)

scheene.Ganz so blind sind wir dann beim Biken doch nicht.
Ok, wir waren letztens in meinem Geburtsort spazieren. Die Frage ist nun, wo ich denn das Licht der Welt erblickt habe?


----------



## downhillsau (31. Mai 2012)

Keiner ne Idee oder sind etwa allen biken?
Ok,dann folgt nun ein kleiner Tip. Die noch fast intakte Stadtbefestigung mit all ihren Türmen ist fast schon einzigatig und sie war eine der drei ältesten Städte der DDR.
Also jetzt sollte es lösbar sein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2012)

Die Bilder sagen mir gar nichts, aber vielleicht Aschersleben, ist richtig alt und an eine Stadtbefestigung kann ich mich entsinnen.


----------



## downhillsau (2. Juni 2012)

so hat ein bissl gedauert...
Stimmt genau, es ist Aschersleben.Auf dem ersten Foto sieht man neben meiner Schwiegermutter ein Teil des Laga-Geländes und auf dem anderen die Eine mit der Wassertormühle hinten links am Bildrand. Übrigens ist ASL die älteste Stadt S.-A. und ich meine wohl hinter Arnstadt die zweit oder dritt älteste Stadt der DDR
Doch nun genug davon und Ritter Runkel gehört das Feld.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juni 2012)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Kasebi (2. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?



Keine Ahnung 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, könnt ihr nicht wissen. Also besser, wo war ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn man bergab schaut, sieht man dieses Bild. Wäre die Qualität besser, könnte man die Teufelsmauer gut sehen (das ist der gezackte Streifen zwischen den Dächern und Horizont). Das Rätsel liegt also vor Downhillsaus Haustüre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn man bergab schaut, sieht man dieses Bild. Wäre die Qualität besser, könnte man die Teufelsmauer gut sehen (das ist der gezackte Streifen zwischen den Dächern und Horizont). Das Rätsel liegt also vor Downhillsaus Haustüre.


Das könnte ja dann so südöstlich von Wienrode sein. So im Bereich Tappenstieg oder Pfennig*******r.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2012)

Die Dächer (Unterkante Bild) gehören zu einem Ort, der fast wie die Burg heißt.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Dächer (Unterkante Bild) gehören zu einem Ort, der fast wie die Burg heißt.


Oh dann muss der Ort ja Nordwestlich von Blankenburg liegen und heißt vermutlich Derenburg?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2012)

Hm, nein. Derenburg liegt nordwestlich vom gesuchten Ort. Ich meine den Teil der Teufelsmauer.... na, wo Downhillsau wohnt.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juni 2012)

Stecklenburg *an den Kopp klatscht*....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2012)

Haha, war auch fast vor Deiner Nase. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juni 2012)

Vor allem war ich da schon 100mal...

..ja also vor lauter Rateeifer hab ich verdrängt, dass ich keine so richtig tollen Bilder habe...Daher vor lauter Verlegenheit und inspiriert von Udo (paar Posts vorher vs. Tipp) dieses Bild... Welcher Ort ist quasi hinter mir


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Vor allem war ich da schon 100mal...
> 
> ..ja also vor lauter Rateeifer hab ich verdrängt, dass ich keine so richtig tollen Bilder habe...Daher vor lauter Verlegenheit und inspiriert von Udo (paar Posts vorher vs. Tipp) dieses Bild... Welcher Ort ist quasi hinter mir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 231682


Also so viele Stromkabel führen ja nicht aus dem Harz Richtung Norden oder Nordost.
Es könnte die Trasse die am südlichen Ortsausgang von Wienrode verläuft sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juni 2012)

Das ist schonmal nicht falsch....ich will nun nur noch den Ort im Background hören und als Bonusaufgabe die Spannungsebene (in Volt) der Leitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal nicht falsch....ich will nun nur noch den Ort im Background hören und als Bonusaufgabe die Spannungsebene (in Volt) der Leitung


Hinter dir müsste Hüttenrode liegen und rechts davon der Mittelkopf, wenn es denn diese Leitungstrasse mit mindestens 1000V ist, oder mehr sein sollte.


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Juni 2012)

Hüttenrode ist richtig

Bei dieser Trasse handelt es sich um eine 110 kV Hochspannungsleitung.
In deutschland sind noch 220 kV und 380 kv recht üblich

Exkurs:
Erkennen kann man das grob an der Anzahl der einzelnen Leiterseile (1=110;2 =220; 3 und 4 = 380) und an den Isolatoren (eine Kette mit ca 11 Wölbungen=110, 2 Ketten = 220 usw. ein Isolator ist ungefähr nen Meter lang. 

Udo ..mach weiter


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Hüttenrode ist richtig
> 
> Bei dieser Trasse handelt es sich um eine 110 kV Hochspannungsleitung.
> In deutschland sind noch 220 kV und 380 kv recht üblich
> ...


Danke micha.qlb für die überaus interessante Ausführung über Hochspannungstrassen, habe wieder was dazu gelernt.
Bild kommt morgen.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte meinen der Micha ist Hochspannungsleitungsverkäufer...


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Juni 2012)

nich ganz...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Juni 2012)

Stromtrassenwanderführer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2012)

Vor was für ein Mauerwerk stehe ich, was war es und das wichtigste wo stehen diese Überreste.


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Stromtrassenwanderführer?



auch nicht...aber wenn sich genug Interessierte finden, kann ich gern mal guiden 

bisl Bescheid weiß ich noch...hab HS Monteur gelernt bei nem großen MItteldeutschen Energiekonzern...mittlerweile sitz ich mir nur noch n Arsch platt und verticke Strom .

Finde solche Leitungen aber tatsächlich schön..Windräder (einzeln) auch!

Zum Rätsel: Ich rate mal wild drauf los. Ein alte Zisterne/Wasserspeicher oder eine Warte/Turm??..und auch wenn sich nich alle Objekte im Harz befinden können, ist mein Tip: Heidberge bei QLB


----------



## Kasebi (6. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> auch nicht...aber wenn sich genug Interessierte finden, kann ich gern mal guiden



Die Idee einer Tour entlang so einer Stromtrasse habe ich auch schon seit längeren. Bei uns, Droyßig - Weißenborn, führt so ne Leitung lang. Mit den richtigen Standort kann ich sie in nordöstlicher Richtung bis ins Groitscher Dreieck (Lippendorf) und westlich bis Schkölen einsehen. Sie führt weiter bis in die Nähe von Erfurt. Wurde in den siebziger des letzten Jahrhundert gebaut. Das wäre doch mal ne interessante Touridee. 

Zum neuen Rätsel habe leider nichts zu sagen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ..........
> Zum Rätsel: Ich rate mal wild drauf los. Ein alte Zisterne/Wasserspeicher oder eine Warte/Turm??..und auch wenn sich nich alle Objekte im Harz befinden können, ist mein Tip: Heidberge bei QLB


Also micha, hast ja einiges aufgezählt was es vielleicht sein kann.
Also bei QLB ist völlig daneben, das als erstes und zweitens Turm kommt schon hin.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Juni 2012)

Burg Anhalt  erbaut von Otto dem Reichen oder besser: Das, was davon übrig ist.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Burg Anhalt  erbaut von Otto dem Reichen oder besser: Das, was davon übrig ist.


Ja so ist es. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Juni 2012)

Wie heißt die Ortschaft, zu der diese Sommerrodelbahn gehört?






(Wer's etwas größer braucht, hier ... )


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Ortschaft, zu der diese Sommerrodelbahn gehört?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gleich links 2 Meter von deinem Standort gibt es viele isotonische Geträke und nochmal 8 Meter weiter kann man sogar Golf spielen.


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Golf hab ich schon wieder vergessen.
Viel wichtiger: Wie schätzt Du den Geschmack der ebenfalls nebenan erhältlichen Bratwurst ein, so auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das mit dem Golf hab ich schon wieder vergessen.
> Viel wichtiger: Wie schätzt Du den Geschmack der ebenfalls nebenan erhältlichen Bratwurst ein, so auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10?


Da die Skala ja keinen negativen wert zulässt, so bei 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (8. Juni 2012)

Hohenfelden dann also 0 ?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hohenfelden dann also 0 ?


Ja so ist es. Aber in Heldrungen Bahnhof von mir eine 9 und in Bad Sulza eine 8.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hohenfelden dann also 0 ?





Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja so ist es.


Und welche Note bekommt der Typ hinter´m Grill? 
Hier gibt´s keine Einschränkungen ...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und welche Note bekommt der Typ hinter´m Grill?
> Hier gibt´s keine Einschränkungen ...


Note 6, der muss noch viel lernen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe noch einige Bilder. Also machen wir es kurz, es ist die Sommerrodelbahn in Eckhartsberga.


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Juni 2012)

Nunu. Dann zeig mal ein neues Foto.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2012)

Wo genau hält dieser Mann seine Lampe und seine Hellebarde hoch?


----------



## Kasebi (10. Juni 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Note 6, der muss noch viel lernen.



Wenn er denn lernen will. Der war doch garantiert nur gezwungener Maßen dort.
Übrigens Andis Knobliroster kriegt mindestens eine 8,5.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo genau hält dieser Mann seine Lampe und seine Hellebarde hoch?


Hier ein kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2012)

Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis, ich glaube jetzt müsste der Ort doch lokalisiert werden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2012)

Cafè Kruse in Salzwedel? Zumindest den Framo habe ich erkannt.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Cafè Kruse in Salzwedel? Zumindest den Framo habe ich erkannt.


Bingo Ritter Runkel, es ist das Cafè Kruse in Salzwedel. Der Baumkuchen schmeckt lecker und der kleine Mann mit Lampe und Hellebarde steht gleich 5 Meter rechts vom Framo. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2012)

Habe nur was schlecht geknipstes, schweres. Und noch die leichte Alternative: welche Brücke befindet sich hinter dem Fotographen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juni 2012)

Südwestlich an der Brücke stehen zwei Tierchen und sehen (normalerweise) dem entgegenfließenden Fluss entgegen.


----------



## Ruedi04 (14. Juni 2012)

Es wird doch wohl nicht die Kröllwitzbrücke sein an der Burggiebichenstein?
Und Tierchen  mal schauen wann Bulle und Pferd fertig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juni 2012)

Es ist die Kröllwitzbrücke. Auf der Kröllwitzer Seite rechts runter zur Talstrasse ist dieser Felsen mit steiler Treppe (natürlich nicht auf dem Bild) zur Kirche hoch zu sehen.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ruedi04 (14. Juni 2012)

Ok, Bild kommt morgen Vormittag....


----------



## Ruedi04 (15. Juni 2012)

Hier das neue Rätsel, wo bin ich?


----------



## downhillsau (16. Juni 2012)

Das ist der Selketal-Stieg entlang der Selke vom 4. Richtung 3.Hammer nach Mägdesprung. Übrigens kann man dort im Selketaler Waldgasthof sehr leckere Sachen essen (4.Hammer, http://www.harz-ferienwohnungen.com/selketaler-waldgasthof.htm ).


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. Juni 2012)

Ok, werde das nächste mal im Waldgasthof rasten!!! Alles richtig... Mach weiter


----------



## downhillsau (17. Juni 2012)

Hat jetzt ne Weile gedauert, aber dafür ist das Bild von gestern.
Es wurde in einer sehr schönen Gartenanlage eines relativ unbekannten Anwesens gemacht. Im Hintergrund ein bekannte Sehenswürdigkeit, welches schon mal des Rätsels Lösung hier war.
Damit es nicht zu schwer wird, noch ein Bild von der Gartenanlage aus luftiger Höhe.
Die Frage lautet nun, welches Anwesen meine ich?


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Juni 2012)

Ich tippe auf Roseburg??


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Roseburg??


Nicht tippen, sonder sagen.
Es ist das potjomkinsche Märchenschloss Roseburg.
Baubeginn 1907 durch den unbekanntesten unter den Bekannten Architekten den Architekten Bernhard Sehring erbaut.
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1332404247014&listid=1332404247002


----------



## downhillsau (18. Juni 2012)

Genau, ich war mal wieder auf der Roseburg. Tja Micha und Udo,jetzt könnt ihr euch einigen,wer als nächster möchte


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Juni 2012)

Udo will, wenn er möchte ...ich musste gestern grillen und durfte nich Fotobiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...ich musste gestern grillen und durfte nich Fotobiken



Ohhhh....mein Beileid...


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2012)

Na dann werde ich mal.
Wo befindet sich dieser große Zeitmesser?


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mal.
> Wo befindet sich dieser große Zeitmesser?


Auch das Datum 1667 scheint nicht geholfen zu haben, also hier ein Tipp.

Jetzt dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

Moritzburg Zeitz


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Moritzburg Zeitz


Richtig Ritter Runkel, dann mach mal weiter.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Moritzburg_(Zeitz)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Juni 2012)

Nicht sehr orginell, egal. Wo war ich?


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Juni 2012)

schon wieder in Stecklenberg?  

auf der Lauenburg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, richtig. Deswegen hielt ich das Bild auch für nicht sonderlich orginell.
Dann mach mal bitte weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juni 2012)

Das einzige Bild was ich noch hatte, wurde von meiner Guten hinterlistig gelöscht 

insoweit das nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt mach ich mal ohne Bild weiter ...  eine einsamer Funkmast und 2 verfallene Stallgebäude mitten auf dem Acker auf dem Weg nach Kelbra:

wo bin ich????

Falls gegen die Regeln verstoßen wurden gebe ich hiermit das Rätsel frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht bist du ja auf dem Bahndamm der stillgelegten Strecke Kelbra-Artern unterwegs? Ist ja jetzt (z.T.?) ein Radweg.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juni 2012)

ob da nen Bahndamm ist weiß ich jetzt nicht zu sagen... und Kelbra ist auch eher die grobe Richtung. Kommen tue ich so aus meiner Richtung ..also ausm Harz und ich bin auch auf der Straße unterwegs (Auto)

in der Nähe ist die Lösung eines Rätsels was wir hier vor ein paar Wochen einmal hatten.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das einzige Bild was ich noch hatte, wurde von meiner Guten hinterlistig gelöscht
> 
> insoweit das nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt mach ich mal ohne Bild weiter ...  eine einsamer Funkmast und 2 verfallene Stallgebäude mitten auf dem Acker auf dem Weg nach Kelbra:
> 
> ...


Das könnte auch Peilung(MRZ) 17° 978m vom Schießplatz Kelbra sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juni 2012)

also mit Schießen hat(te) es was zu tun


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Juni 2012)

ich lös ma auf.

wenn man von Hayn Richtung Roßla (Kelbra) fährt kommt man (links) an besagtem Funkmast vorbei...paar hundert Meter weiter ist auf der rechten Seite die ehemalige Kaserne einer Abteilung der 51. Flak Raketenbrigade der NVA (bei Dietersdorf)...heute befindet sich auf dem Gelände eine Firma zur Kampfmittelbeseitigung.

Ich gebe das Rätsel frei


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juni 2012)

Hm, das hätte ich auch mit Bild nicht gewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (27. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ich gebe das Rätsel frei



Danke! Ich hab' endlich auch mal ein Bild aus SA! 
(und man kann es kaum glauben - es schien die Sonne!!!)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Juni 2012)

Ahrensklint. Schön, dort zu sein. Tolle Aussicht und dann ab auf den Pfarrstieg.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (28. Juni 2012)

Bingo 
Für das Wernigerode-Forum kein Problem.
Also bitte, mach weiter!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Juni 2012)

Na ja, wir waren am WE dort und ich habe trotzdem 'ne Weile gebraucht, ehe der Groschen fiel.
Zum neuen Rätsel: auf dem 2. Foto könnte man mit sehr scharfem Auge im Hintergrund zwischen den Bäumen einen Felsen erkennen, der genauso wie der gesuchte heißt. Allerdings mit einer jeweils anderen Landesbezeichnung davor. Mer Tipps gibts auf Anfrage. Wo war ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juni 2012)

Im Tal zwischen den beiden Felsen liegt eine Strasse und dort verlief früher eine Grenze zwischen den beiden Ländern, deren Namen jeweils als Zusatz zu den sonst einheitlich benannten Felsen hinzugefügt wurde.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Juni 2012)

ich vermute du biste zwischen Friedrichsbrunn und Bad Suderode?

Ach ich mag ni lösen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juni 2012)

Richtig vermutet, die Strasse im Tal führt von Bad Suderode nach Friedrichsbrunn.
Nun sollte es ja für alle anderen nicht mehr schwer sein.


----------



## downhillsau (30. Juni 2012)

Hmmh...am Anhaltinischen Salstein komme ich nie vorbei, wenn ich durchs Kalte Tal nach Bad Suderode fahre. Muss ich demnächst mal einplanen. Micha, du hast doch nur keine Bilder mehr wa?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juni 2012)

Genau, es ist der Anhaltinische Salstein 
http://www.harzer-wandernadel.de/home/stempelstellen_details.php?id=193     . 
Auf der anderen Seite des Tales (und der Ex-Grenze) steht der Preußische Salstein. Schöne Ecke, aber ich war zu Fuß dort.


----------



## downhillsau (30. Juni 2012)

Auf der anderen Seite fahren wir auch ab und an lang. 
Juti, dann mach ichs mal wieder sehr einfach und Micha wird bestimmt wieder nicht lösen wollen.
Auf welchem bekannten Wahrzeichen habe ich das Foto gemacht und welchen Ort sehe ich somit im Hintergrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Juni 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hmmh...am Anhaltinischen Salstein komme ich nie vorbei, wenn ich durchs Kalte Tal nach Bad Suderode fahre. Muss ich demnächst mal einplanen. Micha, du hast doch nur keine Bilder mehr wa?



Du hast es erfasst 

Kaltes Tal...fahr ich auch oft  (komme immer noch nich richtig über dem Baumstamm ).. an dem Stein selber war ich auch noch nie aus dem von dir genannten Grund  
Zum Stein auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wollte ich gerade gestern..bin aber irgendwo falsch gefahren und habe als belohnung einen mir bis dato unbekannten schönen trail gefunden...nich schwer und recht kurz..aber schön.

ja das nur zwischendurch 

Zum Bild will ich nix sagen  aber interssante Perspektive


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Juli 2012)

ich hab nen Bild und möchte nun doch lösen 

also für mich sieht es so aus, als ob du deinen Kumpels und an der Höhle gesagt hast..."wartet kurz..ick muss ma oben vom Hamburger Wappen ein Bild machen"

der Ort im Hintergrund ist demnach Timmenrode


----------



## downhillsau (1. Juli 2012)

soweit alles richtig Micha. Nur sind das da unten keine Kumpels gewesen. Von da oben hat man echt ne super Aussicht, auch ins Harzvorland.
Na dann zeig uns mal dein neues Foto!


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Juli 2012)

wo bin ich und was ist unter mir (also so rechts )



Hinweis:

Das ist in der Nähe


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juli 2012)

Bild Nummer 3 sieht wie Glockenstein in der Nähe der Georgshöhe aus.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Juli 2012)

Glockenstein ist schon mal korrekt


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

Tipp: Jahreszeit, Bergbau


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juli 2012)

Mir fallen da spontan nur die WINTERklippen ein, denen gegenüber gibts noch Klippen, an denen Granit gebrochen wurde (da passt auch die verrostete Winde). Aber der Name fällt mir überhaupt nicht ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Mir fallen da spontan nur die WINTERklippen ein, denen gegenüber gibts noch Klippen, an denen Granit gebrochen wurde (da passt auch die verrostete Winde). Aber der Name fällt mir überhaupt nicht ein....


Und mir die Sommerklippen.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

gegenüber den Winterklippen sind die Sommerklippen. Dort steht auch die Winde. Unten ist das Wurmtal welches mit dem Wurmbach herrlich "Hochharzlike" bizarr ist. Das Wurmtal führt von Stecklenberg hoch Richtung Friedrichsbrunn...bzw kommt man je nach Lauf/Fahrweise an der Schirmbuche raus, wo man sich dann mit lecker Erbsensuppe stärken kann

Ritter Runkel ist somit am drannsten

OH EDIT: habs zu spät gesehen...Ihr könnt Euch streiten, wer das nächste Rätsel stellen will.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juli 2012)

Hätte ich noch ein paar Fotos wäre mein Gedächtnis auch besser gewesen. Udo darf.
@micha.qlb: kannst Du nicht mal ein Tour à la Hasifisch anbieten, nur eben in Deiner Ecke, sieht doch alles sehr spannend aus


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

ich kann gerne mal versuchen eine Tour zusammenzustellen. Eine gute Tour kommt da schon zusammen wenngleich sich die HM auch in Grenzen halten werden. Bzw. bekommt man 1000+ hm auch hin, ich schätze aber ein, dass Forstautobahnen einen großen Anteil der Strecke einnehmen werden um die Trails (die nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll meist aber flowig jedoch kurz sind) zu verbinden....

glaube downhillsau (thomas??) kann da auch noch bisl was zu beitragen

ich setz mich Samstag abend mal hin und klicke was zusammen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juli 2012)

Gerne! So verwöhnt mit Höhenmetern sind die meisten hier sowieso nicht, da liegt in WR & Umgebung die Messlatte doch überdurchschnittlich hoch.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

Ich verlagere das mal ins WR Forum...es passt zwar nicht ganz aber ich mag auch keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9657664&postcount=1040


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hätte ich noch ein paar Fotos wäre mein Gedächtnis auch besser gewesen. Udo darf.
> @micha.qlb: kannst Du nicht mal ein Tour à la Hasifisch anbieten, nur eben in Deiner Ecke, sieht doch alles sehr spannend aus


Danke RR, weder demnächst in der dortigen Gegend meine Harzquerung starten, Quedlinburg- Berga. Bin beim Bilder suchen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2012)

Na dann mal was leichtes.

Wo steht dieser Stein?


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juli 2012)

Leicht, naja.

Du bist an der Grenze von Preußen im Jahr 1844, also irgendwo hier an den dunkelblauen Flecken. 






Die Grenze ist ganz schön lang. Zur genaueren Lagebestimmung müsste man den Grenzstein von der anderen Seite sehen . Und da es dann immer noch recht viele Grenzsteine geben könnte, vielleicht ein Bild vom Umfeld. 

So viel zu Deinem leichten Rätsel, Udo1 .


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Leicht, naja.
> 
> Du bist an der Grenze von Preußen im Jahr 1844, also irgendwo hier an den dunkelblauen Flecken. .......
> Die Grenze ist ganz schön lang. Zur genaueren Lagebestimmung müsste man den Grenzstein von der anderen Seite sehen . Und da es dann immer noch recht viele Grenzsteine geben könnte, vielleicht ein Bild vom Umfeld.
> ...


Nun ja und der Verlauf muss ja im heutigen Sachsen-Abhalt liegen.

Dies ist die Ansicht von der braunschweigischen Seite (B) aus. Jetzt müsste es wieder leicht sein.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ja und der Verlauf muss ja im heutigen Sachsen-Abhalt liegen.
> 
> Dies ist die Ansicht von der braunschweigischen Seite (B) aus. Jetzt müsste es wieder leicht sein.


Ich löse mal schnell auf, da ich morgen in den wohlverdienten Urlaub starte.
Dieser Grenzstein Nr.56 von 1844 Preußen/Braunschweig befindet sich zwischen Adlereiche und Hohler Eiche, kurz vor der Echowiese auf dem Weg nach Allrode links vom Weg.
Damit übergebe ich an den nächsten. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Bikermario (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hab da mal ein Bildchen für Euch und möchte gern wissen: Wer ist der Herr und in welchem Ort könnte er stehen. Viel Spaß beim raten.
 Gruß Bikermario


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juli 2012)

hmm..sieht irgendwie aus wie Ernst Thälmann


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> hmm..sieht irgendwie aus wie Ernst Thälmann


Er ist es. Sollte ja auch für die im reiferen Alter stehenden kein Unbekannter sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Juli 2012)

definiere bitte "REIF"


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juli 2012)

Man muss in seiner Jugend mit dem Ernst mal bei 'nem Bier die Revolution diskutiert haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (11. Juli 2012)

hab jetzt kurz überlegt, ob ich spasseshalber mal die Worte REIF, DU, AUCH und SCHON mal bei mir zu Hause in einem Kontext unterbringe...hab mich aber dagegen entschieden 

Zurück zum Topic.

Der Ernst also...Da ich keine Schimmer habe wo eine Büste von ihm stehen könnte, man aber beim Googeln mit dem Zusatz MERSEBURG zumindest ein Bild einer Büste von ihm auf einem Ziegelsockel erhält, ist das jetzt mein Tipp.

und wieder weg vom Topic..


.....mal etwas anderes. Das richtet sich an die Hallenser unter euch. Ich suche Bilder von dem Gelände auf dem heute Heide-Nord steht, bevor es da stand. Vor allem die Gegend um Blumenau ist für mich interessant. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass als erstes das Arbeiterwohnheim dort stand. Heute ist das glaube ein Pflegeheim. Auch gab es damals, als der Jugendclub noch nicht stand wo er heute steht, einen Felsen (kleinen Bröckelgranithügel) der glaube Kuckucksberg genannt wurde(direkt an der jetztigen Bushaltestelle)...all sowas ist für mich interessant und wenn da jemand Bildmaterial hat, dem tät ich die Füße küssen...oder so


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Juli 2012)

Da hast Du aber Glück, daß Du nicht meine Füße nach 'ner Tour küssen musst.
Ich glaube, daß sich für diese Gegend da draussen keine Sau interessiert hat und erst durch Heide-Nord ins Bewusstsein gerückt ist. Ich kann mal meinen Schwiegervater fragen, der hat lange in Kröllwitz gewohnt, ist ja von HeiNo nicht so weit weg.
Habe ganz schnell mal mein Buch mit vom Zeppelin (1913) aus aufgenommenen Halle-Bildern durchgeblättert: nix.
Ich bleibe dran.
Ach so, wo der große Sohn der deutschen Arbeiterklasse steht, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bikermario (11. Juli 2012)

Also das du Ernst erkannt hast, find ich ja gut, aber Merseburg ist es leider nicht. Ich geb aber noch nen Tipp: er steht zwischen Merseburg und Querfurt. Na so viele Orte können es ja nicht sein. Und wenn du es noch nicht weißt, dann setz dich doch morgen auf dein Bike und dreh ne Runde durch die Orte.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Juli 2012)

@Bikermario: da ich äußerst ungern radfahre, aber gerne wissen will, wo "Teddy" steht, habe ich einfach gegoogelt. Habe nüscht gefunden, bin aber auf so skurillen und verschwörerischen "DDR-Seiten" gelandet....beeindruckend!


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da hast Du aber Glück, daß Du nicht meine Füße nach 'ner Tour küssen musst.
> Ich glaube, daß sich für diese Gegend da draussen keine Sau interessiert hat und erst durch Heide-Nord ins Bewusstsein gerückt ist. Ich kann mal meinen Schwiegervater fragen, der hat lange in Kröllwitz gewohnt, ist ja von HeiNo nicht so weit weg.
> Habe ganz schnell mal mein Buch mit vom Zeppelin (1913) aus aufgenommenen Halle-Bildern durchgeblättert: nix.
> Ich bleibe dran.
> Ach so, wo der große Sohn der deutschen Arbeiterklasse steht, weiß ich auch nicht.



Das wäre super. Und du hast recht. Früher gabs da nur Bebauung von Knolls Hütte bis eben Blumenau. Danach war Schluss und der Rest war bis Lettin Acker. 

Ich bin dort quasi auwgewachsen aber die Erinnerungen verblassen jedoch bzw spielen gedanklich stille Post...

so genug davon.

Ich habe auch nochmal Google bemüht. Maps weist Bad Lauchstädt als zwischen Merseburg und Querfurt liegend aus. Eine Bildersuche schmeißt mir dann das selbe Bild wie bei der Merseburg Suche aus.

Neuer Tipp: Bad Lauchstädt

....mal sehen ob ich zur Belohnung ein Leberwurstbrot bekomme


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das wäre super. Und du hast recht. Früher gabs da nur Bebauung von Knolls Hütte bis eben Blumenau. Danach war Schluss und der Rest war bis Lettin Acker.
> 
> Ich bin dort quasi auwgewachsen aber die Erinnerungen verblassen jedoch bzw spielen gedanklich stille Post...
> 
> ...


Milzau
Breite:  51°22'33.84"N
Länge:  11°54'2.55"E


----------



## Bikermario (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
 So Udo du erhälst wiedermal die vollen 100 Punkte und micha : leider knapp daneben und somit kein Leberwurstbrot.
Nun Udo biste mal wieder drann.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2012)

Nun, diesmal ein sehr leichtes Rätsel.
Das Bild habe ich mit bedacht extra etwas größer gewählt.

Was es darstellt ist ja nicht allzu schwierig, die Himmelsscheibe kennt ja nun fast jeder aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Und es gibt ja zur Zeit wohl sehr viele von diesen Scheiben. Ich möchte aber wissen wo habe ich genau diese Himmelsscheibe gesehen.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich löse mal schnell auf, da ich morgen in den wohlverdienten Urlaub starte.
> ...
> Damit übergebe ich an den nächsten. Bis demnächst.


 
... das war wohl ein ganz kurzer Kurzurlaub, Udo1? Oder sind das Anzeichen von einem gewissen Rätselfieber???

Zu Deinem aktuellen Rätselbild. Es ist nicht der offizielle Ausstellungsraum im Landesmuseum in Halle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (12. Juli 2012)

hmm...wenns nicht im Museum ist, dass ists vielleciht eine für 327  käuflich erwerbliche Replik in der Arche Nebra ?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... das war wohl ein ganz kurzer Kurzurlaub, Udo1? Oder sind das Anzeichen von einem gewissen Rätselfieber???
> 
> Zu Deinem aktuellen Rätselbild. Es ist nicht der offizielle Ausstellungsraum im Landesmuseum in Halle.


Es hat gereicht, eine Woche zu Fuß und ohne Rad ist schon anstrengend. Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist es nicht das Landesmuseum.



micha.qlb schrieb:


> hmm...wenns nicht im Museum ist, dass ists vielleciht eine für 327  käuflich erwerbliche Replik in der Arche Nebra ?


Und es ist auch nicht eine Nachbildung, die man käuflich erwerben in Nebra kann.
Schaut euch nochmal ganz genau das Foto an, ich habe es nicht umsonst etwas größer gewählt.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juli 2012)

Udo1, hoffentlich handelt es sich um ein offizielles Lizenzprodukt vom "Meller-Teller", denn ...

"_Wer Meller-Teller nachmacht oder verfälscht, oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte sich verschafft und in Verkehr bringt, wird mit Gyrosteller nicht unter drei Kilo bestraft._"


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, hoffentlich handelt es sich um ein offizielles Lizenzprodukt vom "Meller-Teller", denn ...
> 
> "_Wer Meller-Teller nachmacht oder verfälscht, oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte sich verschafft und in Verkehr bringt, wird mit Gyrosteller nicht unter drei Kilo bestraft._"


Es ist offiziell und jeder mag es, wenn er ran könnte.


----------



## vertex98 (14. Juli 2012)

Sieht n bisschen nach "aeltester Schokoladenfabrik Deutschlands" aus...


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2012)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Sieht n bisschen nach "aeltester Schokoladenfabrik Deutschlands" aus...


Und da kann man auch mit der Straßenbahn hinfahren. Wer nicht genug von der Schokolade hat geht einfach über die Straße und kauft sich ein Bike.
Dann mach mal weiter Halloren Schokoladenfabrik ist voll O.K. http://www.halloren.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (15. Juli 2012)

Ok:

Gesucht ist der Ort dieses alljaehrlichen sportlichen Grossereignisses!


----------



## kalihalde (15. Juli 2012)

Ort: Salzmünde
Veranstaltung: Einzelzeitfahren für Jedermann
Foto groß: Start Manschaftszeitfahren
Foto klein: Der Helm bringt bestimmt ne halbe Minute


----------



## vertex98 (15. Juli 2012)

Richtig!
Selbst in Salzmuende ist Material alles!


----------



## kalihalde (15. Juli 2012)

Das nächste Rätselbild passt sich thematisch dem Vorgänger an.





Bei welcher Veranstaltung wurde diese Foto (nicht von mir) gemacht?


----------



## kalihalde (18. Juli 2012)

Hat keiner mehr Lust, oder ist es zu schwer?

Hier mal ein Hinweis:
Der Straßenbelag ist typisch für diese Region. Besonders unangenehm fährt er sich bei Nässe. Im Namen des Straßenbelags wird ein Bezug zur Region hergestellt. Alles klar ?


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr Lust, oder ist es zu schwer?
> 
> Hier mal ein Hinweis:
> Der Straßenbelag ist typisch für diese Region. Besonders unangenehm fährt er sich bei Nässe. Im Namen des Straßenbelags wird ein Bezug zur Region hergestellt. Alles klar ?


Nun ja im mansfeldischen gibt es ja genug Schlackesteine die als Straßenbelag eingesetzt sind. Aber was das für eine Veranstaltung ist, da muss ich passen. Also das Einzelzeitfahren für Jedermann in Salzmünde ist es wohl nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (18. Juli 2012)

Udo1 

Es handelt sich um Pflastersteine aus der berüchtigten Mansfeldschlacke. Die Veranstaltung fand im Mansfelder Land statt und ist somit nicht das Einzelzeitfahren für Jedermann in Salzmünde.

Das Foto entstand bei einer speziellen Art des Zeitfahrens. Ein Wettkämpfer ist aber auf dem Bild gerade nicht im Kampf gegen die Uhr unterwegs. Dieses spezielle Zeitfahren fand im Rahmenprogramm einer anderen Radsportveranstaltung statt. Werft noch mal ein Blick auf die "Wettkampfgeräte" .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2012)

Der IXS-Downhill in Thale bestimmt auch nicht.

Ich kenn bloß noch so'ne soundsoviel-Stunden-Fahrt um den Süssen See.
Die Schlacke-Pflastersteine würden übrigens bis nach Skandinavien verkauft. Also auch dort: bei Regen Augen auf!


----------



## kalihalde (18. Juli 2012)

Runkel, der IXS-Dowhill in Thale ist es nicht.

Beim Rätselfoto sind Start und Ziel gegenüber einem Downhill vertauscht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2012)

Dann sollte es das Biesenröder Bergzeitfahren sein, oder? Und das Gebäude im Hintergrund ist die dortige Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (19. Juli 2012)

Richtig, Runkel . 

Bergzeitfahren Biesenrode im schönen Mansfelder Land.

Du darfst


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juli 2012)

Ich kann aber nicht und gebe an einen Schnellen weiter!


----------



## Ruedi04 (19. Juli 2012)

Bergzeitfahren Biesenrode? Ich war da zum Hauprennen am Sonntag, aber das Bild konnte ich nicht zuordnen.! Ist das Bild von diesem Jahr?


----------



## kalihalde (19. Juli 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Bergzeitfahren Biesenrode? Ich war da zum Hauprennen am Sonntag, aber das Bild konnte ich nicht zuordnen.! Ist das Bild von diesem Jahr?


 
Das Foto ist von diesem Jahr. Am Samstag findet immer ein Bergzeitfahren statt. Der Start ist aber nicht wie beim Hauptrennen am Sportplatz sondern in Biesenrode Downtown. Die Strecke des Bergzeitfahrens entspricht dem ersten "Anstieg" beim Hauptrennen.


----------



## Ruedi04 (19. Juli 2012)

Dann war ich zu sehr auf Siegkurs.....und hatte keine Zeit für die schöne Landschaft...  Apropos Landschaft, ich hab leider auch kein Bild für euch....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juli 2012)

Komisch, ich steige bei Rennen gerne mal ab und sehe mir so die örtlichen Sehenswürdigkeiten an, vermutlich werde ich daher öfter nur Zweiter oder Dritter.


----------



## Ruedi04 (19. Juli 2012)

Du warst das also


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. Juli 2012)

ok, keiner will? hab noch was gefunden...







wann ist das gesuchte Objekt erbaut wurden?


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> ok, keiner will? hab noch was gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Anlage wurde zwischen 1120 und 1180 erbaut und rechts neben dem Kutscher befindet sich die HWN 200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juli 2012)

essen ist da auch sehr lecker (kann ich ja die große Fresse haben, nachdem ich gegoogelt hab was zum geier HWN 200 ist  )


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juli 2012)

Und was ist nun HWN 200?


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. Juli 2012)

Dem Udo seine Antwort ist natürlich richtig, es handelt sich um Burg Falkenstein.
Was aber HWN 200 ist ?????
Udo du bist dran


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juli 2012)

aaaaalter Finne

die viertelstündige Suche hat mich nur dahin gebracht, dass wenn man HWN Straßen eingibt ganz viele Treffer kommen.....

..so und jetzt kommt ...alle im HARZ

die Lösung ist Harzer Wander Nadel... Stempelstellendingenskirchen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juli 2012)

HWN-Udo1-alles klar...
Darf man die HWN auch zu offiziellen Anlässen tragen (Emgfang bei Gauck etc.)?


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Juli 2012)

> ... Harzer Wander Nadel ...


Es gibt viele Wandernadeln ... 
Wir brauchten für unsere keine Stenpel einzusammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dele-fon (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo...

hier meine Frage: wo befand ich mich, als ich das Foto geschossen habe...außer hinter der Kamera


----------



## wellness_28 (20. Juli 2012)

Da fahre ich immer meine Runde. Ist im Selketal unten nach dem Klippenweg bei Alexisbad 
spassiger Trail


----------



## Dele-fon (20. Juli 2012)




----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> HWN-Udo1-alles klar...
> Darf man die HWN auch zu offiziellen Anlässen tragen (Emgfang bei Gauck etc.)?







Warum nicht, ich trage z.B. zur Zeit die Königsspange.
Und das ist die Stempelstelle 200.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2012)

Nun, da ich dran bin, hier meine Frage:
Was ist das für ein Bauwerk und wo steht es?


----------



## kalihalde (21. Juli 2012)

Richtig Udo1, Du bist dran .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag auf dass Du das Forum auch weiterhin mit Deinen Tourberichten und Rätselbildern bereicherst.

Zum aktuellen Rätsel. Aus dem Haus kommen oft frisch vermählte Paare. Ich war mal im gesuchten Ort auf Klassenfahrt, da hat meine Klasse einem solchen Paar zwei oder drei Lieder gesungen und wir wurden daraufhin zum Eis von denen eingeladen. Die Silberhochzeit des Paares dürfte jetzt auch schon ein paar Jahre her sein, aber ich erinnere mich gerne an die Geschichte, wenn ich das gesuchte Haus mal wieder sehe.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Richtig Udo1, Du bist dran .
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag auf dass Du das Forum auch weiterhin mit Deinen Tourberichten und Rätselbildern bereicherst.
> ......


Danke kalihalde,
und morgen gibt es ja wieder viele neue Motive, wie ich gesehen habe startet ihr ja um 10:00 Uhr, also nach uns. Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour mit micha.glb.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juli 2012)

Vermutlich hat aber keiner 'ne Knipse mit oder der Akku ist alle...


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat aber keiner 'ne Knipse mit oder der Akku ist alle...


Nicht so schlimm, ich mache auf jeden Fall welche.


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun, da ich dran bin, hier meine Frage:
> Was ist das für ein Bauwerk und wo steht es?


 

zu schwer für mich, die Auflösung müßte besser sein, dann könnte man lesen was auf der Tafel steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> zu schwer für mich, die Auflösung müßte besser sein, dann könnte man lesen was auf der Tafel steht


Nun ein Tipp, nicht weit davon gibt es ein Schloß ungefähr zwei Steinwurfweiten. Und ja einen Kunstteich hat der gesuchte Ort auch.
Wir sind gestern exakt 6,7 km westlich davon durch Siptenfelde gerollt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo, der micha.qlb hat gestern eine richtig tolle Tour organisiert. Aber wie vorausgesehen hat kein Mensch geknipst. 
Da Kalihalde mir gestern den Ort verraten hat, kann ich noch meinen Senf dazu geben:
beim Fleischer am Markt gibts Super-belegte-Brötchen!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, der micha.qlb hat gestern eine richtig tolle Tour organisiert. Aber wie vorausgesehen hat kein Mensch geknipst.
> Da Kalihalde mir gestern den Ort verraten hat, kann ich noch meinen Senf dazu geben:
> beim Fleischer am Markt gibts Super-belegte-Brötchen!


das weiß ich zwar nicht, aber um die ecke gibt es auch ein lecker Eiskaffee.
Habe schon die Beiträge eurer Tour gelesen. Wir hatten auch unseren Spaß, bei sicherlich nicht so hohen Puls wie bei euch.


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

ich habs gefunden. Das Standesamt in Harzgerode

http://www.harzgerode.de/texte/seite.php?id=82492

@Marc, na klar wurden Fotos gemacht, ich stelle gleich eins rein, wenn mir einer sagt wie


----------



## Deleted 58074 (23. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ... ich stelle gleich eins rein, wenn mir einer sagt wie



Die Bilder vom Rechner in Dein Album hochladen.
Dann die Bilder aus Deinem Album einbetten und dann mit BBCode (je nach Größe) kopieren.
Dann im Antwortmenü Symbol "Grafik einfügen" links klicken. URL einfügen. In der Vorschau kannst Du es Dir dann angucken.


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

Danke

ich hoffe es verstößt nicht gegen die 2. Regel.

Wo steht der Mann um die 30? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1172452


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß es...


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> ich hoffe es verstößt nicht gegen die 2. Regel.
> 
> Wo steht der Mann um die 30? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1172452


Du hast natürlich recht, es ist das Rathaus von Harzgerode.
Das Bild sieht ja super aus. Habe keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte, ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Besuch wert, wenn ich denn weiß wo es ist. Vielleicht Teufelsmauer?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab' garnicht mitbekommen, dass er da rauf gekraxelt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, es ist das Rathaus von Harzgerode.
> Das Bild sieht ja super aus. Habe keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte, ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Besuch wert, wenn ich denn weiß wo es ist. Vielleicht Teufelsmauer?




Na toll, da tut er so, als ob er es nicht wüßte und landet glatt ein Volltreffer. Und das ohne Hilfe. Hätte den Mann da vlt. schwärzen sollen. War zu leicht, wenn mann 1und1 zusammen zählt.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

Neeneenee...hier muss ich mal als schiedsrichtende Spaßbremse einschreiten...
Die Teufelsmauer ist lang und abwechslungsreich. Bisschen mehr Präzision muss schon sein. Du kannst ja mal das andere Bild posten, am Ende der Treppe?!


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Neeneenee...hier muss ich mal als schiedsrichtende Spaßbremse einschreiten...
> Die Teufelsmauer ist lang und abwechslungsreich. Bisschen mehr Präzision muss schon sein. Du kannst ja mal das andere Bild posten, am Ende der Treppe?!



hä, welche Nummer hat das Bild. So eins habe ich nicht. ODer meinste das wo Du mit Marc und noch einer dahinter drauf ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> hä, welche Nummer hat das Bild. So eins habe ich nicht...



Ähhhh....sorry...
Das hab' ich nur als Video....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)

fm7775: wollte hier keinen beleidigen, das fotografiert wurde habe ich gemerkt, ich meinte mehr sowas wie Glockenstein, Grenzsteine und ähnlich markantes.
Habe 'ne Weile gebraucht um mich zu erkennen. Naja, der Mann um die 30 ist doch 48, unterm Helm sind dann doch nicht mehr so viele Haare.


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

ach, nein. Das ist doch keine Beleidigung. Glockenstein habe ich auf dem Video, wäre aber zu einfach, wegen der Form und auch das war leicht. Tour vom Sonntag angucken und suchen. Wie gehts weiter. Udo hats ja erraten, also ist er wieder dran, oder soll ich ein Bild reinstellen, das nicht vom Sonntag ist. DAS wird dann aber richtig schwer. Da war bestimmt noch niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Mars?!


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

nein, ist schon in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Neeneenee...hier muss ich mal als schiedsrichtende Spaßbremse einschreiten...
> Die Teufelsmauer ist lang und abwechslungsreich. Bisschen mehr Präzision muss schon sein. Du kannst ja mal das andere Bild posten, am Ende der Treppe?!



Hier kann ich vielleicht helfen...





Oder meinst du eine andere Treppe?


----------



## fm7775 (24. Juli 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Hier kann ich vielleicht helfen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schick, genau die. Aber auch zu leicht. Wer macht weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> schick, genau die. Aber auch zu leicht. Wer macht weiter.



das aber n richtig cooles Bild find ich

ich mach ma fix weiter:

wo war ich gestern ohne rad und ohne fotoapparat (geklautes Bild)??


und dann geben wir Udo gelegenheit seine Speicherkarte hier zu entladen


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> das aber n richtig cooles Bild find ich
> 
> ich mach ma fix weiter:
> 
> ...


Also es ist die preußische Meile und befindet sich in Blankenheim neben der alten B80. Bin schon oft dran vorbeigefahren.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Juli 2012)

genau..weiter bitte


----------



## fm7775 (24. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> das aber n richtig cooles Bild find ich
> 
> ich mach ma fix weiter:
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne 2 davon. Beide stehen an einer Landstraße im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt. Einer davon in der Nähe steht in einer Parkanlage, aber nicht der gesuchte.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2012)

Hier mein neues Rätsel, für Vorharzbewohner sollte es eigentlich nicht schwer sein.

Wo befindet sich diese Gedenkstelle?


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Juli 2012)

weiß ni...

aber ich hab ein kleines zwischenrätsel wenn ich darf 




wo ist das....kleiner Tip: das Bild ist von heute 24.07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habs auf die Schnelle gegoogelt und nicht gefunden: es ist ja abartig wieviele Treffer bei Unfällen mit Bierlastern gibt, probierts aus!


----------



## bullsst12 (24. Juli 2012)

zwischen wernigerode und heimburg auf der B6n 

GAAAAAANZ viel Becks


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Juli 2012)

jenau....das jute zeuch 

so nun aber weiter mit udos rätsel

bullsst12 ist dann dran, wenn mal wieder keiner ein bild hat


----------



## fm7775 (24. Juli 2012)

noch habe ich die Lösung nicht, 

aber ich habe schon mal ein kleines Video gemacht. Die Musik hat mir so gut in einem anderen Video gefallen, das ich den Song eingearbeitet habe. Kam erst ne Fehlermeldung wegen Rechte von MWG. Welche Musik kann man verwenden. 

Es ist mein erster Versuch mit Schnitt, Blenden und Musik.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLez2sqZKos"]Summerride 1.0      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> noch habe ich die Lösung nicht,
> 
> aber ich habe schon mal ein kleines Video gemacht. Die Musik hat mir so gut in einem anderen Video gefallen, das ich den Song eingearbeitet habe. Kam erst ne Fehlermeldung wegen Rechte von MWG. Welche Musik kann man verwenden.
> 
> ...


Sieh mal z.B. hier nach für Gema freie Musik: http://www.dreamweaver.at/mp3_downloads.htm
und auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9723446#post9723446


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo,

habe mir mal Deine (schöne) Tour vom So angesehen, aber keinen Hinweis aufs Kreuz gefunden. Wie wärs mit einem Tipp?


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> habe mir mal Deine (schöne) Tour vom So angesehen, aber keinen Hinweis aufs Kreuz gefunden. Wie wärs mit einem Tipp?


Habe ich extra nicht erwähnt.
Es ist dem verdienstvollen Waldwärter Hermann Kirchner gewidmet, der am 25. August 1917 in Rußland gefallen ist.
Muss wohl ein sehr angesehener Mann gewesen sein im Raum Stolberg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung!

@Mr Vercetti & fm7775: habt ihr was dagegen, wenn ich eure Teufelsmauer-Bilder verwende?


----------



## fm7775 (26. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung!
> 
> @Mr Vercetti & fm7775: habt ihr was dagegen, wenn ich eure Teufelsmauer-Bilder verwende?



Nein, keine Bedenken. Wenn ich hier Bilder reinpacke, sind die vogelfrei, es sei, jemand möchte das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung!
> 
> @Mr Vercetti & fm7775: habt ihr was dagegen, wenn ich eure Teufelsmauer-Bilder verwende?


Bei unserer Tour am letzten Sonntag sind wir den Turmstieg, der zum Auersberg hochführt, runter gefahren gen Schwenda. Südlich Schwenda dann in das Waldgebiet und 314 Meter nördlich des Forsthauses an der Wegespinne fanden wir dann das Denkmal. 
UTM-Koordinate:
32 U 638667 
5711612
Hier der Kartenausschnitt
Ich gebe mal an den schnellsten ab, muss erst noch mein Archiv sichten


----------



## fm7775 (26. Juli 2012)

Ist aus der Ferne sichtbar


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie alle im Urlaub, oder? Dann muss ich eben lösen. Ich bin mal vor Jahren in einem verlassenen Objekt auf der Viktorshöhe gewesen. Da gabs auch einen Holzturm, der war so morsch, daß ich das Hochklettern nach der Hälfte aufgegeben habe. Das sollte er sein.


----------



## fm7775 (29. Juli 2012)

Völlig richtig, es ist der Holzturm auf der Viktorshöhe. Ist morsch bzw. baufällig. Zu sehen ist in der Nähe ein Funkturm auf dem Ramberg. Zu DDR-Zeiten ein besuchtes Ziel. Jetzt leider tot und verlassen. 

http://www.harzlife.de/extra/ramberg.html

War übrigens sichtbar auf unsere Summerride 1.0 und nur 5 km Luftline und 8km Strecke vom Startpunkt meines Videos an der Wurmtalbrücke.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juli 2012)

Habe ständig den Funkturm auf dem Ramberg gesehen, der Holzturm ist mit nicht aufgefallen.
Ein Foto habe ich leider nicht, wollte nur das schöne Rätsel nicht verfallen lassen.
Wer will, der darf.


----------



## fm7775 (30. Juli 2012)

ok mach ich wieder




Ich befinde mich hier auf einem 121m hohen Hügel. Gesucht ist das Objekt im Hintergrund. Aus 20km Höhe ist es deutlich zukennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juli 2012)

Das Objekt ist die Sonne.
Ziemlich hell und somit nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## kalihalde (30. Juli 2012)

Ich will mich ja nicht mit der Sonne gleichsetzen, aber ich sehe eine Form von mir .


----------



## fm7775 (30. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das Objekt ist die Sonne.
> Ziemlich hell und somit nicht zu übersehen.


 
jaja, die Sonne ist auch aus 20km Höhe zu sehen, aber nicht gesucht. 




kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht mit der Sonne gleichsetzen, aber ich sehe eine Form von mir .


 
Das kommt der Sache schon näher, aber wo?


----------



## kalihalde (31. Juli 2012)

Da keiner lösen möchte, übernehme ich mal, damit das Rätsel nicht ins Sommerloch fällt. Es sollte die Kalihalde von Zielitz sein, als Kalimandscharo zum Teil touristisch erschlossen.

Wenn ein Magdeburger oder Altmärker weiter machen möchte, übergebe ich gerne.

Gruß Kalihalde


----------



## fm7775 (31. Juli 2012)

richtig, bin auf dem Teufelsberg 121m und schau den Sonnenaufgang an. Im Hintergrund sind die Zielitzer Kalihalden zu sehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Das riecht hier schwer nach Diskiminierung von Merseburgern und Hallensern. Ein Fall für den Rätselforum-Gleichstellungsbeauftragten!


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das riecht hier schwer nach Diskiminierung von Merseburgern und Hallensern. Ein Fall für den Rätselforum-Gleichstellungsbeauftragten!


 
Um keinen Ärger mit dem Rätselforum-Gleichstellungsbeauftragten zu bekommen, stelle ich schnell mal ein Verlegenheitsbild ein:





Wo bin ich?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (1. August 2012)

Hmm... normalerweise ist der Wasserstand dort nicht so hoch


----------



## fm7775 (1. August 2012)

ich guck mal nach. jetzt ist da trocken


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Hmm... normalerweise ist der Wasserstand dort nicht so hoch


 
Der Wasserstand auf dem Bild sollte eigentlich recht normal sein .



fm7775 schrieb:


> ich guck mal nach. jetzt ist da trocken


 
Lass Dich von Zapp nicht  ins Bockshorn jagen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (1. August 2012)

na dann gebe ich mein Tipp mal ab. Pretziener Wehr.


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> na dann gebe ich mein Tipp mal ab. Pretziener Wehr.


 
Leider nicht richtig. Da das Pretziener Wehr so ziemlich einmalig ist, hat das gesuchte Bauwerk auch eine andere Funktion.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (1. August 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand auf dem Bild sollte eigentlich recht normal sein .



 Ok... ich dachte es wäre die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Angersdorf... dort wo der "Nudisten-Trail" ist!?


----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2012)

Richtig Zapp, dann mach mal weiter. Es ist die Eisenbahnbrücke der Halle-Kasseler-Eisenbahn über die Saale bei Wörmlitz bzw. Angersdorf.

Ich stehe auf der Wörmlitzer Seite. Die andere Seite Richtung Kanal insbesondere der berüchtigte "Nudisten Trail" ist mir zu gefährlich .


----------



## micha.qlb (2. August 2012)

auch Urwaldtrail genannt


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ok... ich dachte es wäre die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Angersdorf... dort wo der "Nudisten-Trail" ist!?


Ah, jetzt weiß ich endlich wie der Trail heißt.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. August 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Richtig Zapp, dann mach mal weiter. Es ist die Eisenbahnbrücke der Halle-Kasseler-Eisenbahn über die Saale bei Wörmlitz bzw. Angersdorf.
> 
> Ich stehe auf der Wörmlitzer Seite. Die andere Seite Richtung Kanal insbesondere der berüchtigte "Nudisten Trail" ist mir zu gefährlich .



Hmm... und ich hätte schwören können, dass die Saale dort nicht so breit ist 

Naja... egal!!! Ich darf also auch mal ein Rätselbild posten 

Ok... wo befindet sich dieses alte aber dennoch recht schöne Bauwerk???


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt weiß ich endlich wie der Trail heißt.


 

der hier? warum ist der so gefährlich? Weil da soviel Nackte sind


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

das ist leicht, neuromanischer Bau um 1875


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> der hier? warum ist der so gefährlich? Weil da soviel Nackte sind



Nee... der Trail verläuft hier:






Und er heißt so, weil sich dort des Öfteren ältere Herren unbekleidet tummeln... Gott weiß, was die dort treiben!!!


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Hmm... und ich hätte schwören können, dass die Saale dort nicht so breit ist
> 
> Naja... egal!!! Ich darf also auch mal ein Rätselbild posten
> 
> Ok... wo befindet sich dieses alte aber dennoch recht schöne Bauwerk???


Ja sie sieht schon einmalig aus die evangelische Kirche von Bündorf.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. August 2012)

Der besagte Trail ist auf der anderen Seite der Eisenbahn.

http://connect.garmin.com/page/acti...er.xhtml:userSwitcher.switchSystem&cid=934145

Die Single-Trailerei beginnt am km 3,9 zwischen Elisabethsaale und Pferderennbahn.
Bei km 6,7 fährt man vom Kanal rüber zu den Kiesgrüben. Da wurde zu Ostzeiten allgemein naksch gebadet, heute ist alles zugewuchert (die Pfade schneiden wir regelmäßig frei) und baden tun dort nur noch nackte Männer. Ist schon etwas skuril, zwischen nackten, händchenhaltenden Männern entlangzukurbeln.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. August 2012)

Udo hat natürlich recht... es ist die Kirche in Bündorf 

Na dann mach mal weiter!!!


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

genau, die Kirche aus Bündorf, 

ich hätte es nicht gewußt, wenn Zapp bei der Aufnahme nicht ein GPS-Handy genommen hätte. In seinem Bilder Ordner ist der Ort bei Google zu sehen, aber der Udo war bestimmt schon mal da.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> genau, die Kirche aus Bündorf,
> 
> ich hätte es nicht gewußt, wenn Zapp bei der Aufnahme nicht ein GPS-Handy genommen hätte. In seinem Bilder Ordner ist der Ort bei Google zu sehen, aber der Udo war bestimmt schon mal da.



Diese verdammte moderne Technik... 

Das habe ich garnicht bemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> genau, die Kirche aus Bündorf,
> 
> ich hätte es nicht gewußt, wenn Zapp bei der Aufnahme nicht ein GPS-Handy genommen hätte. In seinem Bilder Ordner ist der Ort bei Google zu sehen, aber der Udo war bestimmt schon mal da.


Ja da war ich schon mehrmals, liegt auf meiner Feierabendstrecke. Aber wieso eigentlich Feierabendstrecke, Feierabend habe ich ja 24 Stunden am Tag. Ich suche ein neues Bild.


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2012)

Habe noch ein Bild gefunden.

Um was für ein Gebäude handelt es sich hier, bzw. wo steht es?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. August 2012)

Renaissanceschloss Soundso...kein Schimmer. Ein Tipp bitte!


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Renaissanceschloss Soundso...kein Schimmer. Ein Tipp bitte!


Tipp kommt.

So sah es ungefähr 300 Meter hinter meinen Aufnahmestandort aus.


----------



## kalihalde (4. August 2012)

Na jetzt kommt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel . 
Meine erste spontane Lösung auf das Rätselbild wäre das Schloss Prezsch mit davorliegender Elbwiese gewesen. Die Turmform wollte aber nicht recht passen. Mit der Elbwiese lieg ich nun dank des Tipps nicht verkehrt. Du bist ein Stückchen stromabwärts bis zur Fähre ...  "getrieben". Das Hotel "Elbterrasse" auf dem Hinweisbild kann ich besonders zur Spargelzeit empfehlen. In Ermangelung von Bildern kann ich leider nicht ganz auflösen .


----------



## downhillsau (4. August 2012)

Na damit es nicht so aussieht,als tümmle ich mich nur im Harz herum,möchte ich dazu auch meinen Senf abgeben
Als wir letztes Jahr in Richtung Spreewald unterwegs waren, hielten wir aus Wörlitz/Dessau kommend genau an diesem wunderschönen Fleck und warteten auf die Elbfähre. Ein Blick in Richtung des Ortes und wir sahen das gesuchte Schloss. Ein herrlicher Moment bei besten Wetter
Ach,bevor ich es vergesse zu schreiben. Es handelt sich um das Schloss von Coswig


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Na damit es nicht so aussieht,als tümmle ich mich nur im Harz herum,möchte ich dazu auch meinen Senf abgeben
> Als wir letztes Jahr in Richtung Spreewald unterwegs waren, hielten wir aus Wörlitz/Dessau kommend genau an diesem wunderschönen Fleck und warteten auf die Elbfähre. Ein Blick in Richtung des Ortes und wir sahen das gesuchte Schloss. Ein herrlicher Moment bei besten Wetter
> Ach,bevor ich es vergesse zu schreiben. Es handelt sich um das Schloss von Coswig


Genau richtig, es ist aber auch eine sehr schöne Gegend an der Elbe rund um Wörlitz. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## downhillsau (5. August 2012)

Ach so´n Mist. Da will man schön biken und dann so´n Wetter. Dafür gehts halt schneller mit´m Bild.
Wenn wir schon dabei sind,kommt ein ähnliches Bild wie zuvor. Als Tip vorne weg; es ist auch auf der Tour Richtung Spreewald, nur ein anderer Fluss. Auf welche Fähre warteten wir da und was haben wir im Hintergrund gesehen?


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Ach so´n Mist. Da will man schön biken und dann so´n Wetter. Dafür gehts halt schneller mit´m Bild.
> Wenn wir schon dabei sind,kommt ein ähnliches Bild wie zuvor. Als Tip vorne weg; es ist auch auf der Tour Richtung Spreewald, nur ein anderer Fluss. Auf welche Fähre warteten wir da und was haben wir im Hintergrund gesehen?


Ihr habt auf eine Saalefähre gewartet, die Wettiner und das oben liegende Schloss ist die Burg Wettin. Nach 1930 bis 1945 war es eine Gauleiterschule. Nach 1945 war es dann eine Fachschule für Schäferei und ab 1991 ist es ein Burggymnasium mit dem Fachbereich Kunst.


----------



## downhillsau (5. August 2012)

Ach schön,irgendwer hat dann doch noch den Wasserhahn zugedreht und uns schön biken lassen
Na Udo, da gibts nix mehr hinzuzufügen. Dann kram mal wieder in deinen Fotoalben und zeige uns das neue Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2012)

Wo ist mein Standort, bzw. welcher Berg liegt links von mir, wo der Trail lang geht?

Hier hat man eine sehr schöne Aussicht in das Flachland.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo ist mein Standort, bzw. welcher Berg liegt links von mir, wo der Trail lang geht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit der Hügelkette zwischen Heimburg und Benzingerode. Bild ist aber etwas klein, um das genau zu erkennen...
Dann heißt der Berg "Ziegenberg" oder besser "Ziegenbergkamm".


----------



## fm7775 (6. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hat durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit der Hügelkette zwischen Heimburg und Benzingerode. Bild ist aber etwas klein, um das genau zu erkennen...
> Dann heißt der Berg "Ziegenberg" oder besser "Ziegenbergkamm".


 
jetzt wo du es sagt, stimmt. Da ist eine Stempelstelle und man kann die Blankenburger Straße erkennen. Bei Google Earth sind sehr gut die Bäume an der Strasse zuerkennen. Im Hintergrund die B6


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hat durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit der Hügelkette zwischen Heimburg und Benzingerode. Bild ist aber etwas klein, um das genau zu erkennen...
> Dann heißt der Berg "Ziegenberg" oder besser "Ziegenbergkamm".


Ging ja schnell.
Rechts von mir ist der Ziegenberg und links der Struvenberg. Hinter mir ca. 10 Meter ist die Harzerwandernadelstempelstelle HWN083.
Na dann mach mal weiter. Ach ja ist eine schöne Gegend dort, wie ich am Sonnabend festgestellt hatte.


----------



## fm7775 (6. August 2012)

Bilderrätsel verkehrt herum:

Landkreis Börde Artikel aus Wikipedia
Der flächenmäßig zweitgrößte Landkreis Sachsen-Anhalts ist landschaftlich vielfältig gegliedert. Die landwirtschaftlich sehr ertragreiche Magdeburger Börde deckt den gesamten Süden ab. Den Gegenpol im Norden bildet ein Teil der Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide, auf  Die höchste Erhebung des Landkreises ist jedoch mit 211 Metern der südlich der Bundesautobahn 2 nahe der Grenze zu Niedersachsen gelegene _Heideberg_. 


Keine Ahnung wo der Heideberg ist. Ich dachte immer, nördlich von Oschersleben, der Bullenberg mit 210m ist der höchste Punkt.

Bei Google habe ich nichts gefunden. Wo ist der Berg.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2012)

Hi Frank,

schau mal bei Google Maps, zweit- oder dritthöchste Vergrößereung und Karte "Gelände". Bei Marienborn gibt es ein paar 200m-Ringe. Irgendwo da muss er sein.



fm7775 schrieb:


> Bilderrätsel verkehrt herum:
> 
> Landkreis Börde Artikel aus Wikipedia
> Der flächenmäßig zweitgrößte Landkreis Sachsen-Anhalts ist landschaftlich vielfältig gegliedert. Die landwirtschaftlich sehr ertragreiche Magdeburger Börde deckt den gesamten Süden ab. Den Gegenpol im Norden bildet ein Teil der Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide, auf  Die höchste Erhebung des Landkreises ist jedoch mit 211 Metern der südlich der Bundesautobahn 2 nahe der Grenze zu Niedersachsen gelegene _Heideberg_.
> ...


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Bilderrätsel verkehrt herum:
> 
> Landkreis Börde Artikel aus Wikipedia
> Der flächenmäßig zweitgrößte Landkreis Sachsen-Anhalts ist landschaftlich vielfältig gegliedert. Die landwirtschaftlich sehr ertragreiche Magdeburger Börde deckt den gesamten Süden ab. Den Gegenpol im Norden bildet ein Teil der Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide, auf  Die höchste Erhebung des Landkreises ist jedoch mit 211 Metern der südlich der Bundesautobahn 2 nahe der Grenze zu Niedersachsen gelegene _Heideberg_.
> ...


Habe nur den Bullenberg 210 m 
Koordinate UTM-Gitter:
32U 647774
5775993
gefunden.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2012)

Hier die Gegend um Marienborn von Google Maps:




Hier das neue Rätsel - ja, das ist die Sehenswürdigkeit und die nördlichste ihrer Art...






Udo1 schrieb:


> Habe nur den Bullenberg 210 m
> Koordinate UTM-Gitter:
> 32U 647774
> 5775993
> gefunden.


----------



## micha.qlb (6. August 2012)

Das ist einfach:

das sind ENT´s und hinter dir ist der Schicksalberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das ist einfach:
> 
> das sind ENT´s und hinter dir ist der Schicksalberg


Und Morgoth schuf, nach dem Vorbild der Ents, die Trolle.


----------



## fm7775 (6. August 2012)

ich hab die Lösung:

es gibt dazu ein Wikipedia Artikel 

Es ist eine Pflanzung, die im 18. Jahrhundert angelegt wurde.

Der Artikel wurde am 19. Mai 2011 geändert.


----------



## fm7775 (8. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ich hab die Lösung:
> 
> es gibt dazu ein Wikipedia Artikel
> 
> ...


 
So anscheinend erkennt das keiner, dann mache ich die Lösung mal vollständig.

Bei den Bäumen handelt es sich im Esskastanien. 1790 wurden in Wernigerode östlich vom Lustgarten 190 Esskastanien gepflanzt. Das Wernigeröder Kastanienwäldchen ist das nördlichste zusammenhängende Esskastanien-Vorkommen Mitteleuropas .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. August 2012)

Werfen die dort richtig was ab? In Halle sind die immer so winzig bzw. verschrumpelt, da lohnt das Aufheben gar nicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2012)

Nö, die sind richtig groß. Kastanien stehen übrigens an sehr vielen Stellen um Wernigerode, nur da sind sie halt extrem gehäuft.
Frank ist dran!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. August 2012)

Muss jetzt mal ein bissl schlaumeiern: die Esskastanie ist mit der Buche verwandt und somit keine Kastanie. Komisch, daß die Wernigerode so gut wachsen, eigentlich brauchen die Wärme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Muss jetzt mal ein bissl schlaumeiern: die Esskastanie ist mit der Buche verwandt und somit keine Kastanie. Komisch, daß die Wernigerode so gut wachsen, eigentlich brauchen die Wärme.



Oha...
Da muss ich dir in meiner Position als mal gelernter Landschaftsgärtner und leichter Baumexperte mal Nachhilfe geben. Nur weil wir die "Rosskastanien" als "Kastanien" bezeichnen, sind es trotzdem keine. 
Botanische Bezeichnung der Mitglieder der Gattung der Edelkastanien und damit auch der "Esskastanie": Castanea (Kastanie!).
Bot. Bezeichnung Rosskastanien: Aesculus.
Die Benennung der Rosskastanien basiert auf der Ähnlichkeit zur echten Kastanie, nicht umgekehrt. Die Systematik spielt da keine Rolle, zur Ordnung der Buchenartigen zählen z.B. auch Birken, Walnuss- und Nothofagus-Gewächse, die alle völlig anders aussehen. Noch verwirrender: zur Familie der Buchengewächse in der Ordnung der Buchenartigen gehören auch die guten Eichen...also Eichen sind auch  nur Buchen...


----------



## micha.qlb (9. August 2012)

ich habs schon immer gewusst...halten sich für was besseres eignen sich aber doch nur fürn Räucherofen...tzzz


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2012)

Mann, wenn ich schon mal klug schwätzen will....
Aber so halbwegs habe ich es jetzt kapiert. Habe eben mal nachgeschlagen und war auch ganz erstaunt, daß die Rosskastanie viel später in unsere Breiten kam als die (Ess/Edel)Kastanie.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Mann, wenn ich schon mal klug schwätzen will....
> Aber so halbwegs habe ich es jetzt kapiert. Habe eben mal nachgeschlagen und war auch ganz erstaunt, daß die Rosskastanie viel später in unsere Breiten kam als die (Ess/Edel)Kastanie.



Deshalb haben die Rosskastanien jetzt auch so große Probleme durch die Miniermotten. Sie finden das Klima schon nicht so prall und haben dann wenig Widerstand gegen Schädlinge.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2012)

Da kann ich die Rosskastanien aber gut verstehen: ich find das Klima auch gerade nicht so prall. Ich wollte heute Rad fahren, Eis essen und baden gehen...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da kann ich die Rosskastanien aber gut verstehen: ich find das Klima auch gerade nicht so prall. Ich wollte heute Rad fahren, Eis essen und baden gehen...



Das macht man doch aber nicht in der Regenzeit...


----------



## fm7775 (9. August 2012)

So dann mach ich mal das neue Rätsel


----------



## Pittus (10. August 2012)

Sieht so ähnlich aus wie der Hirschbrunnen in Elbingerode.

Leider kenn ich mich in meiner alten Heimat nicht mehr so gut aus, kenn ja nicht mal den Fahrradladen in der Wittekindstrasse  obwohl ich dort aufgewachsen bin.

Pitt


----------



## fm7775 (10. August 2012)

korrekt, es ist der Hirschbrunnen bei Elbingerode

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62720839


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. August 2012)

@Pittus: Keine Kunst den nicht zu kennen, sooo lange gibts den ja auch noch nicht. Ist an der Ecke Seebener Str. im ehemaligen Konsum. Und wenn Du gemäß Deiner Signatur Ü50 bist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (10. August 2012)

@Ritter Runkel, die Signatur stimmt,........leider 

Hab ich mir gedacht  da war ich die ersten 18 Jahre meines Lebens fast ausschließlich Lebensmittel  kaufen(und Bier für Papa, da die Verkäuferin eine Nachbarin war, war dies möglich) und Konsummarkenbuch abgeben 
In der Wittekind gab es ja kein Laden, nur die Lücke wo das Haus in sich zusammengefallen  ist.

So,  Bilderrätsel

Da ihr alles soooooo schnell erkennt, hier mal eine alte Innenansicht





Viel Spaß

Pitt


----------



## Pittus (10. August 2012)

Mein Bild ist vielleicht ein bissel gemein, aber die Burg Giebichenstein, unter deren Zinnen ich groß geworden bin, wollte ich nicht als Rätsel anbieten 

Pitt


----------



## kalihalde (10. August 2012)

Hallo Pitt,

man könnte jetzt ein wenig kombinieren. Das will ich mal machen. Du bist in Halle aufgewachsen, bist in den alten Konsum in der Wittekindstraße gegangen, hast da auch irgendwo gewohnt und wahrscheinlich einer nahe gelegenen Kirche den ein oder anderen Besuch abgestattet. Das Bild zeigt den Altar der Bartholomäuskirche. Sorry für´s schnelle lösen .

Viele Grüße aus Giebichenstein von
Kalihalde

@Pitt. Kleines Zusatzrätsel. Wo steht das Fahrrad?


----------



## Pittus (10. August 2012)

Gut kombiniert  Ist natürlich die Bartholomäuskirche, in den Hort der Bartholomäuskirche bin ich die ersten 4 Schuljahre gegangen.
Dein Rätsel ist für mich nicht einfach, da der Ausschnitt auch sehr klein ist und ich die letzten 30 Jahre eher sehr selten dort war.
Ich weiß, dass die Friedhofsmauer der Bartholomäuskirche so aussieht, aber auch die Mauer um die Burg Giebichenstein 

Pitt


----------



## kalihalde (11. August 2012)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.

Kurz noch zum Zusatzrätsel. Der Ausschnitt ist in der Tat extrem klein. Dennoch, Pitt liegt fast richtig . Es ist ca. 200 m östlich der Bartholomäus-Friedhofsmauer in der Friedenstraße zwischen Haus 1d und 1e im Bereich des sogenannten Giebichensteinblicks. Früher stand gegenüber die Turnhalle der Thomas-Müntzer-Schule.


Hier das neue Rätselbild. Wo bin ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. August 2012)

Ich denke, Du siehst auf den Ursprungsort der Objekte Deiner Begierde. Und da damit kaum einer was anfangen kann, sage ich nur "Go-Kart" und "früher". 
Im Hintergrund ist nicht Halle-Neustadt zu sehen! micha.qlb könnte es erkennen. Ich habe aber auch 'ne Weile gebraucht.
Auch behaupte ich mal frech, daß Du uns mit dem letzten Bild nicht zum Grübeln, sondern nur zum schnöden Bestaunen dieses schicken Rades bringen wolltest.
Ich schwirre ab in den Urlaub, tschüß!


----------



## micha.qlb (11. August 2012)

ohne das gebäaude zu erkennen...aber mit dem go kart hinweis bin ich bei dem gebaude, in dem früher lettiner porzellan hergestellt wurde. im moment befine ich mich übrigens gerade mal ca 1000 m luftline von diesem gebäude und trinke bier ....grüße aus blaumenau..und schönen urlaub


----------



## Pittus (11. August 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter.
> 
> Kurz noch zum Zusatzrätsel. Der Ausschnitt ist in der Tat extrem klein. Dennoch, Pitt liegt fast richtig . Es ist ca. 200 m östlich der Bartholomäus-Friedhofsmauer in der Friedenstraße zwischen Haus 1d und 1e im Bereich des sogenannten Giebichensteinblicks. Früher stand gegenüber die Turnhalle der Thomas-Müntzer-Schule.


Du wirst Lachen, ich hatte auch an diese Stelle gedacht, damals sah die Mauer nicht so gepflegt aus und die Leute die gegenüber waren haben sich nicht mehr bewegt  statt Turnhalle war dort ein großer Friedhof . Naja der wurde Anfang der Siebziger platt gemacht. Ich kann mich noch an die Knochen und Haare erinnern die überall im Bürgerpark durch "Scherzbolde" verteilt waren.

Pitt


----------



## kalihalde (11. August 2012)

micha.qlb hat nach der Steilvorlage von Ritter Runkel die richtige Lösung getroffen und darf weiter machen.

Die Gebäude im Bildvordergerund gehören zum ehemaligen Porzellanwerk Lettin, in dem zwichen 1858 und 1990 allerlei Geschirr und Zierrat hergestellt wurden. In den 1990ern befand sich in einer der neueren Produktionshallen eine "Go-Kart-Bahn". Die Marke Lettiner Porzellan hat ein hallescher Galerist vor ein paar Jahren wiederbelebt.

@Pitt. Meine Kinder bringen von ihren Streifzügen über den ehemaligen Friedhof auch immer mal noch Teile von Grabsteinen mit. Die Zeit spektakulären Funde ist, glaube ich, inzwischen vorbei. Wo die Turnhalle stand sieht es inzwischen so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (12. August 2012)

so wieder nüchtern...

da wir gerade bei Erinnerungen sind und längst vergangenen Zeiten.

wo bin ich?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (12. August 2012)

So ähnlich sieht's da zur Zeit auch aus...


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> so wieder nüchtern...
> 
> da wir gerade bei Erinnerungen sind und längst vergangenen Zeiten.
> 
> ...


Auf dem Vorgängermodell habe ich meinen Führerschein gemacht.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. August 2012)

auf dem vorgängermodell??  Im Tiger??


----------



## kalihalde (12. August 2012)

Ach, die alten Zeiten. Im Nachbarhaus, das zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos noch nicht und jetzt nicht mehr steht, habe ich die ersten achtzehn Jahre meines Lebens verbracht .


----------



## micha.qlb (12. August 2012)

ich werde noch mehr Schätze ausgraben...hab die Diasammlung meines Opas in die Finger bekommen, die ich nun am digitalisieren bin  freu mich wie Bolle 

würde die dann mal für den geneigten Interessierten gesondert zur Verfügung stellen...s meiste sind aber Urlaubsbilder...die krichter nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (13. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> schau mal bei Google Maps, zweit- oder dritthöchste Vergrößereung und Karte "Gelände". Bei Marienborn gibt es ein paar 200m-Ringe. Irgendwo da muss er sein.


 

hi,

ich hab den Heidberg gefunden, auf einer TOPO-Karte 211,1m 

Südlich von Sommerschenburg an der L106, bei Google sind es die beide Wege, die sich kreuzen


----------



## fm7775 (13. August 2012)

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=11.11...887,11.112311&sspn=0.022743,0.066047&t=h&z=15


----------



## Hasifisch (14. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hab den Heidberg gefunden, auf einer TOPO-Karte 211,1m
> 
> Südlich von Sommerschenburg an der L106, bei Google sind es die beide Wege, die sich kreuzen



Da lagen wir ja ziemlich gut...


----------



## micha.qlb (14. August 2012)

will keiner die Lösung sagen? oder sind die bilder rar??


----------



## ZappBrannigan (14. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> will keiner die Lösung sagen? oder sind die bilder rar??



Naja... ein paar Bilder hab' ich noch... aber als Hallunke wäre es mir unangenehm, zu lösen...


----------



## fm7775 (14. August 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Naja... ein paar Bilder hab' ich noch... aber als Hallunke wäre es mir unangenehm, zu lösen...


 
mach doch, ich habe  das Bild ist so alt, da waren viele noch Sacksahne.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (14. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> mach doch, ich habe  das Bild ist so alt, da waren viele noch Sacksahne.



Ok... es müsste das heutige Maritim-Hotel am Riebeckplatz in Halle sein. Was es damals war, weiß ich allerdings nicht


----------



## kalihalde (14. August 2012)

Früher war es das "Hotel Stadt Halle" oder auch "Interhotel Stadt Halle" genannt und sah kurz nach der Fertigstellung (Mitte, Ende der 1960er Jahre) in etwa so aus.


----------



## micha.qlb (14. August 2012)

Das ist das Maritim Hotel am heutigen Riebeckplatz

Ich vermute die Bautätigkeit an selbigen (damals Thälmannplatz) bezog sich auf die Fußgängertunnel...Zeit: kurz nachdem Udo auf dem Tiger dort Fahrschule gemacht hat 

Das Maritimhotel war früher das Interhotel...Das war meines Wissens das beste Hotel am Platz und zusammen mit dem Gästehaus oben am Turbinesportplatz (dort hat Erich immer gepennt wenn er zum Winken nach Halle kam, steht aber heute nicht mehr) das einzige Hotel in Halle.

...durch die Tunnel fahren heute Straßenbahnen und Fahrschule dort zu machen ist keine Herausforderung mehr


----------



## kalihalde (14. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das ist das Maritim Hotel am heutigen Riebeckplatz
> 
> Ich vermute die Bautätigkeit an selbigen (damals Thälmannplatz) bezog sich auf die Fußgängertunnel...Zeit: kurz nachdem Udo auf dem Tiger dort Fahrschule gemacht hat
> 
> ...


 
Die Bautätigkeit auf dem alten Bild ist an der südlichen Ecke des Thälmann- bzw. Riebeckplatzes im Bereich Einmündung Rudolf-Breitscheid- bzw. Rudolf-Ernst-Weise-Straße. Dort wurde eine recht spektakuläre Fußgängerbrücke gebaut. Hier mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (14. August 2012)

Ok... da ich ab morgen auch im Urlaub bin, gibt es ein einfaches Rätsel! Wo bin ich bzw. wo steht diese schöne Kirche?


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ok... da ich ab morgen auch im Urlaub bin, gibt es ein einfaches Rätsel! Wo bin ich bzw. wo steht diese schöne Kirche?


Ich kann nur erst einmal sagen, es war 11:07 Uhr als die Aufnahmme entstanden ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. August 2012)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das eher so mein Revier...
Sollte in Beneckenstein stehen.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (14. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das eher so mein Revier...
> Sollte in Beneckenstein stehen.



So... das ging ja mal richtig schnell!!! Sowohl Udo als auch Hasi haben recht: Ja, es war 11:07 Uhr  und ja, es ist Benneckenstein


----------



## micha.qlb (14. August 2012)

hmm...also ich glaube in diesem Ort spricht man "platt"

außerdem glaube ich, dass ist der letzte ort in Sachsen Anhalt...danach kommt Thüringen auf der linken Seite und Niedersachsen auf der rechten...

außerdem gibt es in dem Ort einen sensationellen Kreisel 

...mist zu langsam 

..dann wenigstens noch etwas Hintergrundinfo zum Ort: http://www.benneckenstein.de/sage.htm


----------



## ZappBrannigan (14. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> hmm...also ich glaube in diesem Ort spricht man "platt"
> 
> außerdem glaube ich, dass ist der letzte ort in Sachsen Anhalt...danach kommt Thüringen auf der linken Seite und Niedersachsen auf der rechten...
> 
> ...



Absolut richtig  Benneckenstein war im vergangenen Jahr unsere erste Station bei unserer mitteldeutschen Mittelgebirgstour. Halle-Benneckenstein = 160 km... mit dem MTB


----------



## micha.qlb (14. August 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Absolut richtig  Benneckenstein war im vergangenen Jahr unsere erste Station bei unserer mitteldeutschen Mittelgebirgstour. Halle-Benneckenstein = 160 km... mit dem MTB



Oh gibbet davon ein Bericht/Track/Erfahrungen??

Ich habe sowas irgendwie auch im Kopp QlB-Brocken-Wurmberg-Kyffhäuser-INselsberg-Rennsteig-Fichtelberg-Halle-Zug 

Alpen kann jeder


----------



## ZappBrannigan (14. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Oh gibbet davon ein Bericht/Track/Erfahrungen??
> 
> Ich habe sowas irgendwie auch im Kopp QlB-Brocken-Wurmberg-Kyffhäuser-INselsberg-Rennsteig-Fichtelberg-Halle-Zug
> 
> Alpen kann jeder



Hallo Micha,

aufgrund einer Verletzung konnten wir die Tour leider nicht zu Ende fahren. Diese Scharte soll aber definitiv noch ausgewetzt werden 

Da ich die Tour nicht ausgearbeitet habe, kann ich dir den Streckenverlauf nur grob mitteilen:

Halle  Eisleben  Wippra  Benneckenstein  Braunlage  Oderteich  Sösestausee  Osterode  Northeim  Neuhaus im Solling  Höxter  Detmold  Kassel  Eisenach  Rennsteig  Rudolstadt  Jena  Naumburg  Halle

Wir sind damals bis Detmold gekommen, bevor wir die Tour abbrechen mussten. Haben dafür 3 Tage gebraucht. Dabei sind wir wirklich gemütlich gefahren und haben ausgiebig Pausen gemacht! Wir konnte ca. 90% abseits der Straße fahren. Zudem ist vieles super ausgeschildert gewesen. Leider sind die Wegmarkierungen mitunter nicht mehr zu erkennen oder der Weg dermaßen zugewuchert, dass man gezwungen ist, eine Alternativ-Route zu suchen. Ist in der konkreten Situation nervig, war aber im Nachhinein betrachtet sehr reizvoll!

Was man aber unbedingt beachten und absolut nicht vernachlässigen sollte, ist das Gepäck. Wir hatten alles in Rucksäcken dabei. Mit einem vollen 30 Liter Rucksack ist das Fahren völlig anders. Mir hat am Ende des Tages immer der Rücken und der Arsch wehgetan. Das war mitunter nicht gerade lustig. Von Marc weiß ich, dass er aus diesem Grund immer mit Packtaschen am Rad fährt!

Ansonsten kann ich eine solche Tour nur empfehlen. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht und v.a. sieht man mal, dass Deutschland landschaftlich so einiges zu bieten hat!!!

Aber... nichts desto trotz gehts für mich morgen nach Mittenwald. Von dort aus werden wir das Karwendel- und Wettersteingebirge unsicher machen...  Ist für mich das erste Mal mit dem Bike in den Alpen!!!

Beste Grüße
André


----------



## micha.qlb (14. August 2012)

naja..ich habe immer nen 25l rucksack am Start, der auch meist voll ist. Aber auf so ner längeren Tour nervt das glaube gewaltig. Aber Packtaschen schraub ich mir nich ans Rad....mit den Dingern bin ich früher, vollgepackt mit Angelzeuch, immer zum Pappelgrund. Bin geheilt fürs Leben. 

Ich würde wenn dann probieren die neue Erfindung PACKSTATION für meine Zwecke zu missbrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (20. August 2012)

bis Hasi nen Bild hat, mach ich mal den Sommerlochfüller. 

Was haben wir, bei 20 Sonnen am Himmel und nach ner Flasche Wodka zu 6 nebstzahllosen Bier, doch noch erreicht ohne zu ertrinken? 

 (Hinweis: Bild geklaut, da Fotoaccu leer)

Übrigens kann ich jedem empfehlen, den Fluss oberhalb dieses Wehres mal mit nem Kanu/Boot/Luftmatratze whatever (schwimmen muss es halt) zu erkunden, wenn man Bock auf Amazonasfeeling hat....total geil! Natur Pur.

man kann sowas auch sensationell mit ner Biketour verbinden. 

1. Tag Biken im Harz mit Abfahrt zu besagtem Fluss + n Stücke paddeln bis zu geeigneter Stelle, dort Übernachtung im Zelt 

2. Tag Paddeln

Transfer von Bikes usw. kann man alles organisieren. Wer auf sowas ma Bock hat...ich würde das organisieren...mal so in 2013 oder so. Macht Spass ab 4 Personen..macht mehr Spass ab 8 Personen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, sieht aber nett aus. Evtl. Bode o.ä., bin gespannt auf die Auflösung.

Habe früher packtaschenmäßig auch so gedacht wie Du. Aber irgendwann waren die Rückenprobleme doch zu groß für 'ne Woche Rucksackgefahre. Also Gepäckträgerrad aufgebaut und siehe, es machte richtig Spaß. Rennsteig-Wanderweg, Horizontale/Jena oder Westharz mit Märchenweg&Co.: alles kein Problem. Auch deine "Nordharz"-Runde wäre keine Ding gewesen (ok., die Serpentinen..., aber mit einem schweren Rucksack fährt man ja auch nicht alles). 
Fährt sich anders, aber vieles ist kein Problem. Auch höhere Stufen und Sprüngchen gehen. Allerdings ist gutes Zeug verbaut und der Bock muss steif sein.

Angeln warst Du bestimmt am See neben dem Pappelgrund-Bad, der Weg hinten rum ist mittlerweile ein schöner Single-Trail.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. August 2012)

sieht spannend aus aus dein Packesel  ggf kann man sich ja so ein Muli, gerade für solche Touren, einfach in den Keller stellen. Anspruchsvolle Singletrails >S2 sind bei Touren sicher auch eher selten.

Angeln waren wir immer direkt an dem See wo auch das Bad ist. Da war  rechts neben der eigentlichen Auffahrt (kurz vor den Gärten) noch eine Wirtschaftseinfahrt. Und unten war auch rechts von dem Strand ein Toilettenhaus und dahinter ein Metallsteg. Waren wir quasi jedes WE.

Der andere See heißt glaube Birkengrund (gegenüber der..). Um den hatten sich immer irgendwelche Mythen gerankt...dass da Stollen unter Wasser sind, die immer einstürzen und Badende nach unten ziehen...und überhaupt wäre der See verhext weil da immer tote Fische und Vögel im Wasser liegen. Da hatte ich Schiss und war auch nie da  


Bode ist schonmal richtig


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. August 2012)

Als Höllenstieg-Bezwinger wars auch nicht gedacht, aber auf einer "klassischen" Tour gehts super. Und abends ohne Ziehen im Nacken vom Rad zu steigen, hat auch was für sich... probiers einfach mal aus, wenn Du in Halle bist, die Klausberge sind gleich um die Ecke.
Im Birkengrund war ich als Kind oft baden, bissl komisch wars dort schon, aber von den Gerüchten hatte ich zum Glück nix gehört. Dafür gabs dort Pirole und prima Kirschen!


----------



## fm7775 (20. August 2012)

auf der rennsteig tour 3 Tage sind wir mit Gepackträger los. auf eine tour harz rennsteig hätte. ich auch mal Bock. oder umgkehrt von Blankenstein starten. Ziel Halberstadt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. August 2012)

@fm7775: Das Rätsel sollte Du eigentlich auflösen, da das Wehr ganz in der Nähe von Oschersleben ist! Habe mal ein bissl gegoogelt, die Bode macht einen guten Eindruck zum Paddeln, wäre von mir aus nie auf die Idee gekommen!

Wollten vor ein paar Jahren auch mal wissen, was da so zwischen Th.Wald und Harz so liegt: Bahn bis Erfurt, dann Hörsel entlang, Werra bis hinter Creuzburg, im Hainich den Rennsteig (ja, heißt auch so) entlang, Dün mit Helbetal, Hainleite, Wipperdurchbruch, Kyffhäuser, Questenberg und Südharz-Karst-Gebiet, Harz und dann über Mansfelder Land nach Halle. War eine sehr tolle Tour, z.T. touristisch nicht erschlossen, landschaftlich sehr schön, z.T. auch sehr schöne Single-Trails (z.B. Dünkante). Der Haken: Orientierung sehr schwer, keine Wegweiser und so (da würde sogar ich mit Navi fahren) und teilweise gibt es da auf den Dörfern keine Kneipen und Läden mehr. Also ordentlich Essen einpacken!
Evtl. hat sich mittlerweile bei der Ausschilderung was geändert (mal Udo1 fragen), aber ich denke, man sollte gut planen (nicht wie Rennsteig, den kann man eigentlich ohne Karte fahren). Aber unbedingt mal machen, lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (20. August 2012)

Genau! Das ist das Krottorfer Wehr. Kurz vor Krottdorf. Ein sichtssagender (sorry) Ort, der sich aber durch direkt an der Bode liegende Grundstücke auszeichnet, die einfach ein Traum sind. Sieht man halt nur vom Boot aus. Man kann dort in der Bode auch ohne Probleme baden und angeln....falls jemand seine Hütte dort verkaufen will..bitte PN an mich 

ja also die Bode als solche ist sehr beliebt bei Wasserwanderern. Gibt auch hunderttausend Bootsverleihe. Wir machen mindestens 1-2 mal im Jahr ne Tour (meist Himmelfahrt) die sich dann aber, gemessen an der Dauer, nur durch geringe Streckenlänge auszeichnet 

alles in allem ist da aber jede Menge NATUR...einfach ein Traum und die Seele baumelt sowieso.

soo entweder Hasi (weil der dran is) oder Marc (weil er quasi auch dran ist) sind dran


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2012)

Sorry, mir fehlt momentan die Zeit für intensive Bildersuche und -posterei...
Marc bekommt meinen Anteil und darf zweimal...
Die Bode will ich nächstes Jahr mit unserem Sevylor Hudson samt Töchterchen befahren!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. August 2012)

Ich darf sogar zweimal! Nur ich habe nicht mal was für einmal, außerdem verschwinde ich morgen wieder in den Urlaub (Wandern im West/Hochharz).
Also, wer vor Bildern platzt, ran hier.....


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich darf sogar zweimal! Nur ich habe nicht mal was für einmal, außerdem verschwinde ich morgen wieder in den Urlaub (Wandern im West/Hochharz).
> Also, wer vor Bildern platzt, ran hier.....


Schönen Urlaub RR, dann werde ich mal einspringen.

Wo stehe ich, was befand sich genau 5 Meter vor mir und wie heißt der Standor.t wo ich zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme. stand?


----------



## micha.qlb (21. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sorry, mir fehlt momentan die Zeit für intensive Bildersuche und -posterei...
> Marc bekommt meinen Anteil und darf zweimal...
> Die Bode will ich nächstes Jahr mit unserem Sevylor Hudson samt Töchterchen befahren!



Hab auch schon überlegt. Allerdings scheint mir die INvestition für 1-2 Mal im Jahr fahren und der Aufwand das Ding am See zum Baden/Chillen aufzupusten zu hoch. Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus. Wie ist denn der Boden beschaffen...ist der auch stabil bei Steinen und Kies? Auf der Bode schabt man je nach Wasserstand und Startort schon mal gut auf dem Grund...zumindest mit den schweren Wanderkajaks.

@ Udo1...auf dich is Verlass  hab aber keine Ahnung wo das ist


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. August 2012)

Bescheidene Hilfe von mir: Stempelstelle (was sonst bei Udo) 089.


----------



## fm7775 (21. August 2012)

Marc mir scheint, dir macht das Raten mehr Spaß, als Rätsel einstellen.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60558067

es ist der Schornsteinberg. Blick auf Rübeland.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. August 2012)

Wenn man glaubt, etwas zu erkennen und das ist es dann auch, macht das schon Spaß. Nur knipse ich äußerst ungern und habe somit kaum Bilder, jedenfalls von Sachsen-Anhalt. Aber ich gelobe Besserung. In einem Monat mache ich eine längere Tour, da sollte was gehen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Marc mir scheint, dir macht das Raten mehr Spaß, als Rätsel einstellen.
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60558067
> 
> es ist der Schornsteinberg. Blick auf Rübeland.


Ganz recht, vom eigentlichen Schornstein ist aber nichts mehr zu sehen. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Hab auch schon überlegt. Allerdings scheint mir die INvestition für 1-2 Mal im Jahr fahren und der Aufwand das Ding am See zum Baden/Chillen aufzupusten zu hoch. Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus. Wie ist denn der Boden beschaffen...ist der auch stabil bei Steinen und Kies? Auf der Bode schabt man je nach Wasserstand und Startort schon mal gut auf dem Grund...zumindest mit den schweren Wanderkajaks...



Die Sevylors sind extrem robust, du kannst problemlos über steinige Gründe schrubben. Das Aufpumpen mit Handpumpe dauert keine 10 Minuten, mit Kompressor 3. Zusammengerollt hat es die größe einer Reisetasche.
Gibt nix besseres für Gelegenheitspaddler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (21. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @fm7775: Das Rätsel sollte Du eigentlich auflösen, da das Wehr ganz in der Nähe von Oschersleben ist! Habe mal ein bissl gegoogelt, die Bode macht einen guten Eindruck zum Paddeln, wäre von mir aus nie auf die Idee gekommen!
> 
> Wollten vor ein paar Jahren auch mal wissen, was da so zwischen Th.Wald und Harz so liegt: Bahn bis Erfurt, dann Hörsel entlang, Werra bis hinter Creuzburg, im Hainich den Rennsteig (ja, heißt auch so) entlang, Dün mit Helbetal, Hainleite, Wipperdurchbruch, Kyffhäuser, Questenberg und Südharz-Karst-Gebiet, Harz und dann über Mansfelder Land nach Halle. War eine sehr tolle Tour, z.T. touristisch nicht erschlossen, landschaftlich sehr schön, z.T. auch sehr schöne Single-Trails (z.B. Dünkante). Der Haken: Orientierung sehr schwer, keine Wegweiser und so (da würde sogar ich mit Navi fahren) und teilweise gibt es da auf den Dörfern keine Kneipen und Läden mehr. Also ordentlich Essen einpacken!
> Evtl. hat sich mittlerweile bei der Ausschilderung was geändert (mal Udo1 fragen), aber ich denke, man sollte gut planen (nicht wie Rennsteig, den kann man eigentlich ohne Karte fahren). Aber unbedingt mal machen, lohnt sich.



So eine ähnliche Tour habe ich vor 5 Jahren gemacht. Damals noch ohne GPS. Dafür mit fast 2Kilo Kartenmaterial. Im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich wohl ein Lastesel dem es egal ist wie schwer ein Rucksak ist. Und wie lange ich den trage. Damals rund 12Kg. Gepäck als wollte ich für immer auswandern. Für jede Eventualität etwas. Das meißte unnötig. Man wird schlauer mit der Zeit.
Hier noch meine Route
1. Droyßig- Finnewanderweg- Bad Frankenhausen
2. - Kyffhäuser- Josephskreuz- Friedrichsbrunn
3. - Ilsenburg
4. - Bad Gandersheim( da wohnt meine Tochter)
5. - Heiligenstadt
6. - Lauchröden
7. - Oberweid/ Röhn
8. - Mellrichstadt
9. - Hildburghausen- Neuhaus am Rennsteig
10. - Blankenstein
11. - Ziegenrück
12. - Rudolstadt
13. - Droyßig
Und leider noch keine Digitalkamera. Also auch keine Bilder die ich hier nutzen kann. Sollte die vielleicht mal einscännen. wenns doch nur nicht so mühselig wäre.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. August 2012)

Karten hatten wir auch einen ordentlichen Stapel mit, das hat richtig Geld gekostet. Die Orientierung war trotzdem sauschwer. Obendrein hatte noch irgendein Orkan ordentlich Bäume (natürlich mit Wanderzeichen dran) umgenietet bzw. wurden die gerade von der Forstwirtschaft geräumt, traumhaft. Wir waren also jeden Tag spät dran. Aber die Gegend lohnt es einfach.


----------



## fm7775 (21. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Karten hatten wir auch einen ordentlichen Stapel mit, das hat richtig Geld gekostet. Die Orientierung war trotzdem sauschwer. Obendrein hatte noch irgendein Orkan ordentlich Bäume (natürlich mit Wanderzeichen dran) umgenietet bzw. wurden die gerade von der Forstwirtschaft geräumt, traumhaft. Wir waren also jeden Tag spät dran. Aber die Gegend lohnt es einfach.



dafür gibt es heute komoot.de
nur der Akku muss halten.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> dafür gibt es heute komoot.de
> nur der Akku muss halten.


Oder APEMAP ist billiger.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. August 2012)

Habe mir erstmal komoot.de angesehen, da sind ja z.T. auch die Schleichwege drauf, macht einen guten Eindruck. Werde wohl umdenken müssen, zumindest was die Planung von Mehrtagestouren angeht, das wird mit Karten doch ein zu großer Aufwand.
Was heißt billiger, was kostet an der Sache?


----------



## fm7775 (22. August 2012)

kann aber nicht navigieren, bei komoot gebe ich mein ziel ein und ich komme ueberall lang. die Tour muss vorher nicht am pc gespeichert werden


----------



## fm7775 (22. August 2012)

komoot kostet 30 euro einmalig. heimatregion zum testen kostet nix.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Habe mir erstmal komoot.de angesehen, da sind ja z.T. auch die Schleichwege drauf, macht einen guten Eindruck. Werde wohl umdenken müssen, zumindest was die Planung von Mehrtagestouren angeht, das wird mit Karten doch ein zu großer Aufwand.
> Was heißt billiger, was kostet an der Sache?


Die Free Version 0,-  schau mal hier: http://www.apemap.com/


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. August 2012)

Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (24. August 2012)

Neues Rätsel:







Tipp. Es gibt einen Namesvetter, der 568m hoch ist, ich bin kleiner.


----------



## Ruedi04 (24. August 2012)

Ich sag mal Rauher Jacob, dass ist zumindest ein 568m hoher Berg im Harz ganz im Westen Sachsen Anhalts... Aber der Turm


----------



## fm7775 (24. August 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Rauher Jacob, dass ist zumindest ein 568m hoher Berg im Harz ganz im Westen Sachsen Anhalts... Aber der Turm


 

Leider nicht richtig, also der Namensvetter ist 568m hoch und ist in Thüringen,

gesucht wird der Berg in Sachsen-Anhalt, bzw. der Ort


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Rauher Jacob, dass ist zumindest ein 568m hoher Berg im Harz ganz im Westen Sachsen Anhalts... Aber der Turm


Du musst systematisch rangehen.
Also Turm, sieht aus wie ein Bismarkturm und ist auch einer. Jetzt muss du nur noch herausfinden wieviel und wo die Standorte in Sachsen-Anhalt sind. In Sachsen-Anhalt gibt es 16 Türme. Er steht also auf dem Wartberg in der Nähe von Niederndodeleben.
https://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=...,11.484672&spn=0.00156,0.005128&t=h&z=18&om=1
Es ist also der *Der Bismarckturm in Schnarsleben*


----------



## fm7775 (24. August 2012)

genau und in thüringen gibt es den kleinen und den großen Wartberg. Ging ja schnell, dachte das wird schwierig

 treffer - versenkt - Udo bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Ruedi04 (24. August 2012)

Bismarckturm hatte ich auch schon, aber das wo brachte mich dann auf die falsche Spur.... 
So habe ich noch etwas Zeit zum Fotos zurechtlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2012)

Also, was liegt so alles vor mir und auf was für einen Weg stehe ich?


----------



## fm7775 (24. August 2012)

ich sage mal Talsperre Wendefurth, rechts sind die Rohre vom Pumpspeicherwerk zu sehen


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ich sage mal Talsperre Wendefurth, rechts sind die Rohre vom Pumpspeicherwerk zu sehen


und hinter mir ist der Hexenstieg, wenn man dem Wegezeichen glauben schenken kann.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. August 2012)

Jepp, und der Udo hat sich gerade ein Stempel für die Wandernadel geholt...sagt meine Kristallkugel...


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Jepp, und der Udo hat sich gerade ein Stempel für die Wandernadel geholt...sagt meine Kristallkugel...


Nicht einen, sondern drei (Gattin und Enkel)


----------



## Hasifisch (25. August 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nicht einen, sondern drei (Gattin und Enkel)



Ach verflixt, muss das Ding mal wieder polieren...


----------



## micha.qlb (25. August 2012)

gibts die auch als Stockschild?? Ich überlege mir zu meinem 35. ein Wanderstock zu wünschen um dort Unmengen an Schildern anzunageln 

Für den Radwanderer solls jetzt auch Rahmenschilder geben; im Set mit Accubohrer und Gewindeschneider  

was hab ich doch für einen Clown gefrühstückt ^^


----------



## Hasifisch (26. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> was hab ich doch für einen Clown gefrühstückt ^^



Ich hau dir mal virtuell kräftig auf den Rücken...


----------



## fm7775 (27. August 2012)

so habe am Samstag viele neue Rätselfotos gemacht.

das erste

wie dick ist der Modder? Also hier das richtige Bild.


----------



## micha.qlb (27. August 2012)

Mönchmühlenteich (der große) in Blankenburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (27. August 2012)

Bo ey, das ging ja fix, ich wollte erst noch schreiben, das sich hinter mir eine Einkehrmöglichkeit befindet.


----------



## micha.qlb (27. August 2012)

cool...hatte ne spontane Eingebung mit dem Ministrand da auf der anderen Seite 

dann hier das nächste Rätsel:



was und wo??


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. August 2012)

Hatte immer gehofft, daß ich das mal reinstellen kann. Aber da man hier keine Ideen sondern nur Fotos einstellen darf...., Pech gehabt.


----------



## downhillsau (27. August 2012)

Nabend,
anscheinend fährt hier kaum einer durchs Selketal oder? Denn aus Richtung Selkemühle fährt man kurz vor Meisdorf an dem 1834 erbauten Mausoleum dran vorbei. Udo war sicher auch schon dort und hat sich seinen Stempel abgeholt oder?


----------



## micha.qlb (27. August 2012)

jenau HWN 207  

denn mach mal weiter


----------



## fm7775 (27. August 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Nabend,
> anscheinend fährt hier kaum einer durchs Selketal oder? Denn aus Richtung Selkemühle fährt man kurz vor Meisdorf an dem 1834 erbauten Mausoleum dran vorbei. Udo war sicher auch schon dort und hat sich seinen Stempel abgeholt oder?




doch doch, durchs Selketal bin auch schon mal und das Bild kenne ich auch, leider ist es nicht in meinem Datenschatz

an der 203, Schutzhütte Mettenberg, glaube im Oktober 2011 bin ich da lang, Selketal hoch und Einetal runter.


----------



## downhillsau (28. August 2012)

ja, das ist eine schöne Ecke für Touren. 
Ich machs mal einfach..Auf welchen metallurgischen Traditionsstandort schaue ich? Und zweite Frage ist von wo habe ich das Bild gemacht?


----------



## downhillsau (28. August 2012)

He he, ohne Bild ist das raten wiederrum sehr schwer .Jetzt aber...
Ich machs mal einfach. Auf welchen metallurgischen Traditionsstandort schaue ich? Und zweite Frage ist von wo habe ich das Bild gemacht?


----------



## micha.qlb (28. August 2012)

vermutlich findet dort demnächstein berg runter fahr Rennen statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (28. August 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> He he, ohne Bild ist das raten wiederrum sehr schwer .Jetzt aber...
> Ich machs mal einfach. Auf welchen metallurgischen Traditionsstandort schaue ich? Und zweite Frage ist von wo habe ich das Bild gemacht?



Der ortsansässige Sportverein wurde damals sogar nach diesem Metall benannt... heißt inzwische - so glaube ich - aber anders


----------



## fm7775 (28. August 2012)

sieht aus wie der parkplatz in thale an der Downhillstrecke. da hinten ist ne bmx strecke


----------



## micha.qlb (28. August 2012)

dort werden übrigens noch ehrenamtliche Streckenposten gesucht  ...weiß ich zu berichten


----------



## fm7775 (28. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> dort werden übrigens noch ehrenamtliche Streckenposten gesucht  ...weiß ich zu berichten



alle reden um den heißen Brei. Nach den Hinweisen müsste es BSG Stahl Thale und  der Rosstrappen Downhill in Thale sein. Streckenposten. gibts danach Wurst und Bier, dann stelle ich mich dahin. Vlt. kann ich mit meiner Cam ein Paar verrückte Aufnahmen machen. P.S. Habe am Samstag in den Klusbergen ne geile Strecke gefundn.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. August 2012)

ich schicke dir morgen mal die fb Einladung. richtig spannend wird das aber nicht, es sei denn du pfeifst gern auf der trillerpfeife und stehst auf schlechten Kaffee  

verrätst du mir den trail ?


----------



## fm7775 (28. August 2012)

kann ich dir nur vor ort zeigen. bei gutem wetter werde ich mal freitags oder samstag dort aufschlagen. nur diese WE gehts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. August 2012)

War mal Anfang der 80er Jahre in Thale: da war westlich des Bhf. (u.a. wo jetzt die freie Fläche ist) richtig was los, da wurde heftig gearbeitet, Lärm, Qualm und Dunst ohne Ende.... heute schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## fm7775 (29. August 2012)

So, wo kann man sich hier erfrischen?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> So, wo kann man sich hier erfrischen?



Hihi, die einzige "Attraktion" des Ortes, seit in der Talsperre in der Nähe kontrolliertes Badeverbot herrscht...
Will nicht lösen mangels Zeit und Bildern...


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> So, wo kann man sich hier erfrischen?


Wasserfall in Rothehütte. Ganz oben ist der Stempelkasten.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wasserfall in Rothehütte...



Den Ort gibt es aber seit 1936 nicht mehr...


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Den Ort gibt es aber seit 1936 nicht mehr...


Habe ich da was verpasst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, in meinem Kartenwerk steht der Name noch so drin. Das ist doch der Wasserfall neben der Eisenbahnbrücke oder? Westlich davon liegt doch Neue Hütte.


----------



## downhillsau (29. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie der parkplatz in thale an der Downhillstrecke. da hinten ist ne bmx strecke



Na na na Frank. Da sachste einfach BMX-Strecke zu. Heute sacht man dazu dirtline. Wie ich sehe, hast du ja schon weiter gemacht. Sehr schön..
Übrigens ist die ehemalige Hütte in Thale die Wiege der Pulvermetallurgie. Aus Ermangelung an Material wurden im zweiten Weltkrieg Pulver (vermutlich Reste) gepresst und anschließend zu Granatringen/-splinten gesintert. Bis heute werden dort nach wie vor Sinterpress- und MIM-Teile produziert.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. August 2012)

@  Udo: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Königshütte_(Harz)

kann aber sein, dass deine taktische Karte den Ort noch so ausweist....


----------



## fm7775 (29. August 2012)

Also Rothehütte ist nicht richtig, aber den Verweis auf den Wikipedia Artikel finde ich gut. Demnach hat Udo doch Recht. Neben an ist eine Eisenbahnbrücke.

Königshütter Wasserfall HWN Nr. 40 Sonderstempel Harzer-Hexen-Stieg

Bist Du da schonmal hoch, mit dem Rad? Wir sind am Samstag etwas weiter und das Steinbach hoch


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Also Rothehütte ist nicht richtig, aber den Verweis auf den Wikipedia Artikel finde ich gut. Demnach hat Udo doch Recht. Neben an ist eine Eisenbahnbrücke.
> 
> Königshütter Wasserfall HWN Nr. 40 Sonderstempel Harzer-Hexen-Stieg
> .....


Wo führt dieser Trail hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (31. August 2012)

ich glaube wir benötigen einen Tipp


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich glaube wir benötigen einen Tipp


Was micha du brauchst eine Tipp, ist doch so zusagen vor deiner Haustür. Den bist garantiert schon gefahren. Der Graben hat eine Mühle mit Wasser versorgt.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. August 2012)

mir kommt's auch bekannt vor...dieser stumpf da..aber ich kanns nicht einordnen


----------



## Hasifisch (31. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> mir kommt's auch bekannt vor...dieser stumpf da..aber ich kanns nicht einordnen



Geht mir ähnlich...allerdings gibt es hier am Harzrand einige solche Stellen....


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich...allerdings gibt es hier am Harzrand einige solche Stellen....


Und die Preußen haben mal wieder alle kaputt gemacht, in dem sie das gesuchte Ziel gesprengt haben.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich...allerdings gibt es hier am Harzrand einige solche Stellen....




z.B.:

http://u.jimdo.com/www32/o/s2f0424a...694cb3/1294767662/std/biker-am-dammgraben.jpg

Sieht auch so aus...nur mit Wasser drin..

also bei mir klingelt noch nix

Edit: meine Suche ergibt als Lösung REGENSTEINMÜHLE

http://www.sachsen-anhalt-wiki.de/index.php/Regensteinmühle

und ich könnte schwören diesen Trail zu kennen. Allerdings, wie Hasi schon sagte, gibts 100 ähnliche hier. Darüber hinaus, und das muss ich gestehen, bis heute wusste ich nicht, dass dort ne Mühle ist...und dann auch noch so ne coole! Aber ich bin ja auch zugereist *rausred*


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> z.B.:
> 
> http://u.jimdo.com/www32/o/s2f0424a...694cb3/1294767662/std/biker-am-dammgraben.jpg
> 
> ...


Ja sieht aber nur so aus, nur hier ist schon seit 1758, dem Jahr der Sprengung kein Wasser mehr drin.


----------



## fm7775 (31. August 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73161915


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73161915


Nun diesmal hat es ja ein wenig gedauert. Jawohl es ist der 
*Alter Wassergraben der zur Regensteinmühle führt*

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (1. September 2012)

hat micha doch auch schon geschrieben. da muss ich auch mal lang.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. September 2012)

Die Mühle habe ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## micha.qlb (1. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die Mühle habe ich noch nie gesehen...


 

mach ruhig weiter frank


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die Mühle habe ich noch nie gesehen...


So sieht sie aus die Regensteinmühle.

Die letzten Meter bis zur Mühle geht es durch eine schöne lange Steinrinne.
Oh sorry micha, hab ich nicht bemerkt, meine Antwort war kurz vor deiner Änderung.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. September 2012)

bin nun doch mal so frei




Was ist das 
Was stellt es dar
Wo steht es


----------



## kalihalde (2. September 2012)

Hallo Micha,
ganz schön viele Fragen auf einmal. 

Es ist der König-Heinrich-Brunnen.
Der Brunnen stellt die Krönung von Heinrich I. zum ersten deutschen König nach.
Der Brunnen befindet sich in Quedlinburg.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
Kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (2. September 2012)

alles richtig


----------



## kalihalde (2. September 2012)

Nach zwei Wochen urlaubsbedingtem Rätselentzug ist es mir eine Freude, mich mal wieder beteiligen zu können .

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Pittus (2. September 2012)

[Krümmelkackermodus]
Heinrich erfährt, dass er von Konrad zum Nachfolger bestimmt wurde.
Er wird nie gesalbt und gekrönt. Deswegen bückt er sich weg, als er die Krone aufgesetzt werden soll.
"Dies soll einen würdigeren vorbehalten sein"
[/Krümmelkackermodus]


Pitt
Der statt zu antworten, lieber die Geschichte der Ottomanen nachgelesen hat


----------



## micha.qlb (2. September 2012)

[Klug*******rmodus][Phrasenschweinmodus]

Eine Krone macht noch keinen König [/Phrasenschweinmodus]

Und die Otto(ma)nen sind ein altes schwedisches Adelsgeschlecht (ma sehen ob ihr die Brücke schlagen könnt )....

[/Klug*******rmodus]


----------



## Pittus (2. September 2012)

Das liegt daran, dass ich mich auf selbiger gerade gelümmelt habe 
Schwedisches Adelshaus der Ikea_nen_ 

Pitt


----------



## kalihalde (3. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen urlaubsbedingtem Rätselentzug ist es mir eine Freude, mich mal wieder beteiligen zu können .
> 
> Wo bin ich?


 
... hier ein kleiner Hinweis.

Der Ort, in dem sich die gesuchte Kirche befindet, gibt einem ca. 740 ha großen Waldgebiet seinen Namen. In dem Waldgebiet sind vereinzeilt oder auch in Gruppen Radsportler aufzufinden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. September 2012)

Ich wußte es nicht, peinlich.


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich wußte es nicht, peinlich.


_Ich auch nicht_.
Die Evangelische Kirche Sankt Nikolai et Antonii  in Dölau


----------



## kalihalde (4. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> _Ich auch nicht_.
> Die Evangelische Kirche Sankt Nikolai et Antonii  in Dölau


 
Richtig, Udo1 . Du darfst weiter machen.

Der Hinweis mit dem Wald war dann doch für Runkel und Dich zu leicht. Ich muss zugeben, die Kirche liegt ein wenig versteckt und es befindet sich auch keine Stempelstelle (nach meinem Wissen) in der Nähe .

Ach, es gab doch letztens hier eine kleine Stocknageldiskussion. Ich hätte da eventuell noch was fürs Steuerrohr abzugeben, vorausgesetzt es wird auch verbaut . (Warnung an die Harzer: Meine Sammlung Harzer Stocknägel ist durchaus umfangreich)


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Richtig, Udo1 . Du darfst weiter machen.
> 
> Der Hinweis mit dem Wald war dann doch für Runkel und Dich zu leicht. Ich muss zugeben, die Kirche liegt ein wenig versteckt und es befindet sich auch keine Stempelstelle (nach meinem Wissen) in der Nähe .
> 
> Ach, es gab doch letztens hier eine kleine Stocknageldiskussion. Ich hätte da eventuell noch was fürs Steuerrohr abzugeben, vorausgesetzt es wird auch verbaut . (Warnung an die Harzer: Meine Sammlung Harzer Stocknägel ist durchaus umfangreich)


Sieht gut aus das Stockschild.
Neues Rätsel kommt, habe jetzt eine Tour Bitterfeld-Merseburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (4. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> richtig, udo1 . Du darfst weiter machen.
> 
> Der hinweis mit dem wald war dann doch für runkel und dich zu leicht. Ich muss zugeben, die kirche liegt ein wenig versteckt und es befindet sich auch keine stempelstelle (nach meinem wissen) in der nähe .
> 
> Ach, es gab doch letztens hier eine kleine stocknageldiskussion. Ich hätte da eventuell noch was fürs steuerrohr abzugeben, vorausgesetzt es wird auch verbaut :d. (warnung an die harzer: Meine sammlung harzer stocknägel ist durchaus umfangreich)


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2012)

So bin gerade zurück und hier auch das neue Rätsel.

Wo steht denn dieser kleine Pavillon?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wo steht denn dieser kleine Pavillon?



Oberhalb von Rübeland...


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Rübeland...


Ja es ist der Aussichtspavillon auf dem Hohen Kleef (306 m ü. NN).
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (4. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So bin gerade zurück und hier auch das neue Rätsel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... hier noch mein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema Stocknagel:





Ich hatte ja gewarnt .


----------



## Hasifisch (4. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja es ist der Aussichtspavillon auf dem Hohen Kleef (306 m ü. NN).
> Dann mach mal weiter.



Ich suche gleich...



kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte ja gewarnt .


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich suche gleich...
> 
> Ich will ja nicht meckern, Hasi, aber die Suche dauert schon ganz schön lang. Eine Woche ohne Rätselbild, da bekommt manch einer so etwas wie Entzugserscheinungen. Bei mir äußerte sich das heute Abend zum Beispiel darin, dass mir beim Radfahren kalt war und ich ständig Sandkörner im Mund hatte. Also, lass uns bitte nicht länger warten . Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Also, lass uns bitte nicht länger warten . Vielen Dank.



Ich Pfosten habe bereits am 5.9. das Bild hochgeladen und es verpeilt hier zu zeigen... tschuldigung...


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2012)

Außer "romanisch" keine Ahnung. Mir geht es aber schon viel besser .

"Romanisch" bezieht sich nur auf das Bauwerk. Der Schreibtisch und die Stühle sind eher "Möbel Roller".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (12. September 2012)

...ich bin da eher bei der Braut Szene aus Kill Bill...aber das hamse ja nich in S-A gedreht


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Mir geht es aber schon viel besser ...



Puhhh - ich bin beruhigt...
Romanisch ist gut. Ein Tipp: das ist echt romanisch. Also alt. Nördlicher Harzrand.
Mehr Tipps morgen...wenn nötig.


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...ich bin da eher bei der Braut Szene aus Kill Bill...aber das hamse ja nich in S-A gedreht


 
Aber er war auf der Suche danach, vielleicht .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

Ein Rätselbild udo1-schem Kalibers: romanische Kirche in S-A. Also wenns in Sachsen-Anhalt nüscht gibt, aber da haben wir es dicke.
Ich habe mal schnell gegoogelt nach diesen auffälligen Säulen und Kapitellen und weiß jetzt, welche von diesen tausenden Kirchen es NICHT ist.
@ kalihalde: ich bitte um ein Stocknagel-Bild zum Thema Quentin Tarantino!


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2012)

Auf dem Bild ist keine Kirche zu sehen!
Es ist ein ursprünglich kirchliches Gelände und das Gotteshaus steht auch nicht weit weg, aber das hier war eine standesamtliche Trauung. Der Raum hier wurde früher von kirchlichen Menschen eher profan benutzt...
Die Wurzeln der Bauwerke gehen bis in das 12 . Jahrhundert zurück.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

Steht dieses Gebäude auf einem Klostergelände?
@ kalihalde: ein "Kill Bill"-Stocknagel würde es auch tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (13. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Steht dieses Gebäude auf einem Klostergelände?
> @ kalihalde: ein "Kill Bill"-Stocknagel würde es auch tun.


 
1. Frage: Ja. Gebäude sollte sich auf einem Klostergelände befinden.
2. Kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich einen thematisch passenden Stocknagel besitze. Da muss ich erst mal ins Stocknagelarchiv gehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

In einer Art Betriebkantine heiraten ist ja auch 'ne komische Idee...

Kalihalde, Dir traue ich so einen Stocknagel tatsächlich zu!


----------



## micha.qlb (13. September 2012)

vor allem "gehen"...nicht etwa "..da muss ich in die stocknagelkiste schauen"....nein, es ist die heilige Stocknagelhalle, die auch nur mit übergroßen Pantoffeln betreten werden darf 

btw..gerade ma bei Ebay geschaut...Stocknägel gehen für n haufen Schotter über den Ladentisch...falls also jemand seine 5000 SN verkaufen will...ich biete mich da als Disponent (10% vom Umsatz) an ^^

so..zum Bild hab ich natürlich nix sinnvolles beizutragen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

Das ist der Vorteil vom deindustriealisierten Osten: es gibt genug Industriehallen, in denen man seine Stocknagelsammlung unterbringen kann.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil vom deindustriealisierten Osten: es gibt genug Industriehallen, in denen man seine Stocknagelsammlung unterbringen kann.



Hier in Werni haben die Vollpfosten von der Immo-Mafia mittlerweile alles an leerstehender Industrie abgerissen...

Zum Rätsel: jeder weiß es, keiner will lösen oder was...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

Wollen schon, das alte Problem: keine Fotos...


----------



## micha.qlb (13. September 2012)

völlig irre, alles abzureißen. Ich für meinen Teil wäre bereit Unmengen an Kohle zu bezahlen um in nem Industriedenkmal-Loft-Dingenskirchen zu wohnen...aber es wird halt abgerissen oder verfällt ...

habe ja hier in QLB auf dem Gelände der ehemaligen Glaswerkstätten Ferdinand Müller gewohnt...und wenn der Besitzer nen klein bisl fähiger gewesen wäre, hätte ich jetzt dort ne Galeriewohnung mit nem 12m hohen fenster direkt an der Bahn....wie geil wäre das denn ...naja ..egal

so, zum Rätsel...ick weiß es wirklich nicht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

Ich kann endlich wieder schlaumeiern und werfe als Tipp mal ganz locker "Refektorium" in die Runde. Alle Rater ohne Großes Latinum sind jetzt natürlich raus.


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich kann endlich wieder schlaumeiern und werfe als Tipp mal ganz locker "Refektorium" in die Runde. Alle Rater ohne Großes Latinum sind jetzt natürlich raus.


Hallo,
ich muss auch noch einmal meinen Senf dazu geben. Man schaue sich genau die Säulen an, bestaune die Ornamente, die ein Steinmetz im 11. Jahrhundert im Schweiße seines Angesichtes in die Säulen gemeißelt hat.
Dann überlege man welche ehemaligen Klöster am Nordrandharz zu finden sind und richte seinen Blick auf der Karte auf den Harznordrand ,gebe dann diese Zahlenkombination in Google Earth ein: 51 51 37 10 40 42 dort ist dann der gesuchte Ort.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2012)

Ist schon putzig wie hier um den heißen Brei getanzt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist schon putzig wie hier um den heißen Brei getanzt wird...


Nun ja, ich habe im Augenblick keine Bilder parat.


----------



## kalihalde (13. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich habe im Augenblick keine Bilder parat.


 
Udo1, ich glaub ja so einiges, aber dass Du keine Bilder hast, kann ich  wirklich nicht glauben .

Die Hinweise von Hasifisch waren sehr hilfreich. Vielen Dank dafür.

Dann will ich mal schnell lösen, ehe Ritter Runkel sein Fahrrad mit Platten nach Hause geschoben hat . Nicht das er sich noch vordrängelt .

Es sollte das Refektorium im Kloster_Ilsenburg sein.


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, ich glaub ja so einiges, aber dass Du keine Bilder hast, kann ich  wirklich nicht glauben .
> ......


Nee Nee Bilder habe ich schon, komme aber zur Zeit nicht an die externe Festplatte ran, weil nicht bei mir zu Hause.
Bin schon gespannt auf das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## kalihalde (13. September 2012)

Verstehe. Naja, hätte ich ja auch rauslesen können. Steht ja da "parat" .

Ach so, ich hatte ja gewarnt.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Es sollte das Refektorium im Kloster_Ilsenburg sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

Ich dachte, die Panne war ein Zufall. Jetzt wird es mir klar, Du bist ja vor mir gefahren .....hättest mir auch einfach sagen können, daß Du lösen möchtest. Der Aufwand wäre also nicht nötig gewesen.
Der Nagel war übrigens ca. 8 cm lang und in der Mitte rechtwinklig gebogen, daher auch der prima Schaden.


----------



## kalihalde (14. September 2012)

@ Runkel. Interessante Theorie. Zu meiner Entschuldigung möchte ich aber anführen, dass ich glaube zu wissen, dass Du sowieso keine Bilder (wie fast immer) hast.

Wo bin ich?


----------



## fm7775 (14. September 2012)

ist das nicht aus "Herr der Ringe", wo die Hobbits(k.A. wie man die Mehrzahl schreibt) nachts in die Schänke eintreten, Bier trinken und auf den Waldläufer warten.


----------



## micha.qlb (14. September 2012)

die korrekte Mehrzahl ist: (garstige) Hobbitse

...also mir deucht, das könnte überall sein.

Mein Tipp: Heidfeldstraße in Quedlinburg (isses sicher nich aber da siehts auch so aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (15. September 2012)

...hm, denke mal es ist die Wassermühle in Holleben (habe auch irgendwo auf der Pladde ein Bild davon).
Da unter dem Radl sollte das Gewässer dann auch unter der Brücke und dem Gebäude ins Mühleninnere fließen.
Eigentlich eine interessante, leider kaum noch zu erkennende Mühle.
Ob es aber von hier Stocknägel gibt...?
viele Grüße
Andreas Schwenzer (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (15. September 2012)

hallunke, Wassermühle Holleben ist richtig .

Du darfst weiter machen.


----------



## hallunke (15. September 2012)

...ups kalt erwischt, ich musste erst mal testen, wie man hier Bilder herbekommt...
nun scheint es zu funktionieren. Also noch mal ein *anderes Bild* der Wassermühle von Holleben wäre hier:









Und hier eine *neue Frage* (habe so schnell nix besseres gefunden):
Wo isses und was steht auf dem Verkehrsschild:






Die meisten Hallenser werden es natürlich kennen (nur mal als Beweis, dass es hier auch Mountains gibt)

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ZappBrannigan (15. September 2012)

Es ist der Austragungsort des diesjährigen Seifenkisten-Rennens im Saaletal 

ACHTUNG: nur Spaß!!!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. September 2012)

Der Hintergrund sieht schwer nach Wettin aus, somit müsste auf dem Schild ein Symbol für eine Steigung nebst 2stelliger Prozentzahl aufgemalt sein. 
Für den MTBler ist aber das unmittelbar südlich gelegene Kühlbach-Tal interessanter, vor allem wenn man es talwärts fährt.


----------



## hallunke (16. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund sieht schwer nach Wettin aus, somit müsste auf dem Schild ein Symbol für eine Steigung nebst 2stelliger Prozentzahl aufgemalt sein.
> Für den MTBler ist aber das unmittelbar südlich gelegene Kühlbach-Tal interessanter, vor allem wenn man es talwärts fährt.


 
Stimmt genau, der Hintergrund ist Wettin und das Schild sieht so aus:






...zum Bergaufstrampeln aber durchaus auch fürs MTB geeignet. Oben ist dann Johannashall mit einer schönen Aussicht. Und die Route durchs Kühlbach-Tal sollte sich mit einbauen lassen.
Machste weiter, Ritter Runkel...
und viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. September 2012)

Auf Deinem Rätselbild sieht man im Mittelgrund (gibt es das Wort?)) eine kleine Baumreihe, wenn man der nach rechts folgt und vor der Brücke rechts den Berg hochfährt (für Obstklauer: da stehen viele Pflaumenbäume!) kommt man schöner nach Johannashall als über die Strasse. In Johannashall gibt es übrigens eine Aufschüttung, die nach einem berühmten Rätselforum-Mitglied benannt wurde. Wie lautet der Name?


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. September 2012)

Eine Aufschüttung aus dem Forumskreis also.... Spontan Kalihalde!? Einen Udo1 bin ich noch nicht hochgestrampelt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. September 2012)

Sauschweres Rätsel, trotzdem rausgekriegt! So habe ich mir doch glatt ein Bild gespart, dann mach mal weiter.
Wenn man an besagter Halde den Feldweg in Richtung NW entlang fährt, zweigt mal rechts eine nette Abfahrt (unbedingt bei Regen probieren) nach Rumpin ab. Oder man fährt den Feldweg bis zum Ende und dann gehts rechts flott nach Kloschwitz runter.


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. September 2012)

na dann.... wo bin ich...





 falls es zu schwierig sein sollte hätte ich noch den Blick nach rechts von meinem Standpunkt aus


----------



## kalihalde (16. September 2012)

Das sollte irgendwo im Harz sein. Die gesuchte Stempelstelle liegt an einer Talsperre, die zum Rappbodetalsperrensystem (schönes Wort) gehört. 





Da ich kein neues Rätselbild habe, möchte ich die genaue Lösung nicht nennen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> na dann.... wo bin ich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist die Stempelstelle HWN 042, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
In der Nähe muss sich die ehemalige Trogfurther Brücke befinden.


----------



## Ruedi04 (16. September 2012)

Pah... Das ging ja flott.... Hätte auch nur das Stempelhäuschen gereicht?









Und der Udo darf....


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2012)

Nun den Stempel 042 habe ich noch nicht, soll aber in den nächsten Wochen noch ein Ziel im Harz sein.
Und jetzt zum nächsten Rätsel, was befindet sich links von dem Wall auf dem Foto?


----------



## kalihalde (16. September 2012)

Vielleicht befindet sich hinter dem Wall eine spezielle Art von Talsperre - ein Kunstteich


----------



## Hasifisch (16. September 2012)

Sieht ein wenig wie eine Sommerrodelbahn aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. September 2012)

Dachte ich auch erst, aber da gibt es nur die im Wippertal und die ist auf Schienen geständert. Sieht doch mehr nach Überlauf eines Kunstteiches aus.


----------



## fm7775 (17. September 2012)

kommt mir bekannt vor, ich glaube rechts von Dir ist auch eine Stempelstelle.

ich habe davon auch ein Bild und wollte das als nächstes reinstellen.

Bremer Teich

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77036283


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor, ich glaube rechts von Dir ist auch eine Stempelstelle.
> 
> ich habe davon auch ein Bild und wollte das als nächstes reinstellen.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte schon einen Tipp geben mit Hahn, Katze usw..
Du hast recht und kannst weitermachen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. September 2012)

Und ich Depp denke noch "das muss irgendwo Nähe Bremer Teich sein...", ne, nicht Nähe.


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Und ich Depp denke noch "das muss irgendwo Nähe Bremer Teich sein...", ne, nicht Nähe.


Ja hätteste mal deinen Gedanken getraut. Der Stempelkasten HWN196 ist gleich nebenan.


----------



## fm7775 (17. September 2012)

das wäre mein Bild vom Bremer Teich gewesen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1216210

aber nun zu meinem Rätsel.

Gesucht wird das Hotel hinter mir.


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> das wäre mein Bild vom Bremer Teich gewesen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1216210
> 
> ...


Da war ich bestimmt noch nicht, aber nach den Steinen im Wasser zu urteilen muss das Hotel einen Zugang über die Bode haben. Könnte aber das Hotel "Bodeblick" sein. Gegenüber wäre dann die L94.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

Ja, der Name des Baches ist auch im Hotelnamen enthalten...
Müsste das "Bodeblick" bei Treseburg sein. Startpunkt für sehr schöne Touren Richtung Thale/Hexentanzplatz etc.


----------



## fm7775 (17. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, der Name des Baches ist auch im Hotelnamen enthalten...
> Müsste das "Bodeblick" bei Treseburg sein. Startpunkt für sehr schöne Touren Richtung Thale/Hexentanzplatz etc.


 
Volltreffer, ging ja fix. Ja es ist das Hotel Bodeblick in Treseburg. Ich war da am Donnerstag und habe mit dem Rennrad ne Runde gedreht.


Der Harzer-Hexen-Stieg geht da lang und von Altenbrak kann man da auch mit dem MTB an der Bode lang fahren. Sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (17. September 2012)

wenn man da schon ist, kann man in Treseburg auch noch den Schwenk nach Allrode machen und dann an  der Luppbode entlang..die mündet dann in Treseburg in die Bode... sehr schöner, recht langer und fluffiger Trail


----------



## fm7775 (17. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> wenn man da schon ist, kann man in Treseburg auch noch den Schwenk nach Allrode machen und dann an  der Luppbode entlang..die mündet dann in Treseburg in die Bode... sehr schöner, recht langer und fluffiger Trail


 
aha. Wo? Bin erst einmal mit dem MTB da gewesen und damals (Juni 2010) an der Brücke zwischen Fischerstube und Hotel Luppbode rausgekommen. Dann gings die Straße(L96) hoch (derzeit nicht befahren, wegen Sackgasse) bis zur ersten Kehre, links führt ein Trail hoch. Weiter gings zur Köhlerhütte in Todtenrode ( ist aber jetzt geschlossen). Soll man am Hotel Luppbode rechts weiter fahren, qasi entlang der L93 nach Allrode. 

Sorry falscher Thread, aber vlt. möchtes das noch jemand wissen.

Oder meinst Du den Weg nach oben, dann kommt man aber nach Thale durchs Bodetal


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> wenn man da schon ist, kann man in Treseburg auch noch den Schwenk nach Allrode machen und dann an  der Luppbode entlang..die mündet dann in Treseburg in die Bode... sehr schöner, recht langer und fluffiger Trail



Wir sollten uns mal in der Gegend treffen...


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

Thema Kloster...


----------



## fm7775 (17. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal in der Gegend treffen...


 
ist doch ne schöne Abfahrt 


http://www.komoot.de/tour/tour/471496


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2012)

Klosterkirche_St._Vitus in Drübeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ist doch ne schöne Abfahrt
> 
> 
> http://www.komoot.de/tour/tour/471496



Kann man was draus machen...oben und unten noch etwas ausbaufähig...


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Klosterkirche_St._Vitus in Drübeck.



Ich sag einfach mal *nein* weil es zu schnell ging - Fehlstart halt...

Nee, passt!


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich sag einfach mal *nein* weil es zu schnell ging - Fehlstart halt...
> 
> Nee, passt!


  @Hasifisch. Die vielen Rätselbilder von romanischen Kirchen und Klöstern in letzter Zeit haben vielleicht zum gewissen "Blick" geführt. Nein natürlich nicht, aber beim erfolglosen Suchen stolpert man manchmal über andere interessante Dinge. So habe ich beim Rätselbild vom Kloster Ilsenburg schon mal ein Bild von Drübeck gesehen .

Das nächste Rätselbild gibt´s später.


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2012)

Hier gab es ja in letzter Zeit neben den Kirchenrätseln viele Wasserrätsel. Hier noch ein Beitrag von mir zum Thema Wasser. 

Wo bin ich?


----------



## hallunke (17. September 2012)

Wo bist Du...?







jetzt ein ernstgemeinter Versuch:
Halle, Saaleufer, Promenadenweg (laut Stadtplan), an der Jahnhöhle kurz vor dem Klausberg...
würde ich mal behaupten (gibts da Stocknägel?)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2012)

Richtig Hallunke, hiermit ernenne ich Dich zum Hallenser ehrenhalber. Für einen Halloren müsstest Du noch eine richtig schwere Rätselnuss knacken .

Der Bildausschnitt unten ist etwas größer gewählt. Links am Felsen kann man den Eingang zur Jahnhöhle erahnen. Die Klausberge haben auch ein paar kernige Uphills, einige leider viel zu kurze Trails sowie eine Hand voll kurvige Treppen-Downhills für den anspruchsvollen Stadtbiker zu bieten .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. September 2012)

Frechheit, bin extra nach Arbeit noch mal zur Saale geradelt um mir mit meiner Idee sicher zu sein und dann komme ich doch zu spät. Wollte ganz genau sein und schauen, ob das Bild von "Krug zum grünen Kranz" aufgenommen worden sein könnte, aber das ist wohl doch etwas zu stromaufwärts.


----------



## micha.qlb (17. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> aha. Wo? ... Soll man am Hotel Luppbode rechts weiter fahren, qasi entlang der L93 nach Allrode.
> 
> Sorry falscher Thread, aber vlt. möchtes das noch jemand wissen.



Jepp die 93 nach Allorode und denn wieder runger..das hier ist der Trail

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=decqygdcynfrmega

erst wurzelig entlang einer Wiese und dann direkt an der Luppode lang bis Treseburg. Keine Hohe Geschwindigkeit, dafür aber recht spaßig. Würde ihn vergleichen mit dem Trail durchs Kalte Tal (Friedrichsbrunn - Suderode). Wiiieeee man allerdings am schönsten von Treseburg dorthin kommt ohne Straße zu fahren, weiß ich auch nich. Hab ma irgendwo gelesen, dass das gesamte Bodetal dort von Trails zerfurcht ist. Glauben mag ich das gern nur kenn ich die nicht. Bin damals von Friedrichsbrunn gekommen.... ah genau hier war das: http://www.bodetal.de/urlaub-im-har...bodetal/trails-zwischen-sagen-und-mythen.html

Ich würde da ma Hasi´s Idee aufgreifen und dort ein Treffen vereinbaren. Dann aber auch mit jemanden, der sich dort auskennt. Das ginge auch noch im Frühwinter, weils da ja eher nich so Schneesicher is wie aufm Wurmberg ^^....

so, genug Off-Topic. Weiter gehts mitm lustigen Rätselspass


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2012)

hallunke schrieb:


> (gibts da Stocknägel?)


 
Keine Ahnung. Meine Stocknägel stammen fast alle von ausgiebigen Wanderungen in meiner Kindheit mit meinen Eltern in ostdeutschen Mittelgebirgen und waren Anreiz und Belohnung, dass ich ohne Maulen und Protest mitgewandert bin. Manchmal wünschte ich, so was gäbe es auch noch heute für meine Kinder bzw. ich könnte sie für Stocknägel begeistern .



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Frechheit, bin extra nach Arbeit noch mal zur Saale geradelt um mir mit meiner Idee sicher zu sein und dann komme ich doch zu spät. Wollte ganz genau sein und schauen, ob das Bild von "Krug zum grünen Kranz" aufgenommen worden sein könnte, aber das ist wohl doch etwas zu stromaufwärts.


 
Hab ich extra mal was rausgesucht, was Du vielleicht auch hättest lösen können. Aber Du hättest ja sowieso keine Bilder gehabt.

Das Bild wurde auf Höhe des Bootsanliegers unterhalb (flussabwärts) der Giebichensteinbrücke, gegenüber vom "Krug" aufgenommen.
  @Ritter Runkel: Exzenter ist (noch) fest.


----------



## downhillsau (17. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> wenn man da schon ist, kann man in Treseburg auch noch den Schwenk nach Allrode machen und dann an  der Luppbode entlang..die mündet dann in Treseburg in die Bode... sehr schöner, recht langer und fluffiger Trail



Der trail ist echt schön flowig und zieht sich ewig bis Treseburg. Dort schön mittag und weiter durchs Bodetal nach Thale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (17. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Frechheit, bin extra nach Arbeit noch mal zur Saale geradelt um mir mit meiner Idee sicher zu sein und dann komme ich doch zu spät. Wollte ganz genau sein und schauen, ob das Bild von "Krug zum grünen Kranz" aufgenommen worden sein könnte, aber das ist wohl doch etwas zu stromaufwärts.


 
Sorry, das wollte ich nicht. Doch vorhin war ich gerade an einem anderen Ende der Saale, Nähe Böllberg + Hafenbahn.



kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Klausberge haben auch ein paar kernige Uphills, einige leider viel zu kurze Trails sowie eine Hand voll kurvige Treppen-Downhills für den anspruchsvollen Stadtbiker zu bieten


 
ja, kenn ich, da fahre ich immer lang, wenn ich meine Rückfahrt von der Arbeit aus Köthen absolviere (ca. 1x pro Woche) kommt immer als schöner Abschluss fast das gesamte hallesche Saaleufer bis eben nach Böllberg.
Wegen einem neuen Bild muss ich noch suchen, kommt morgen Vormittag



kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Manchmal wünschte ich, so was gäbe es auch noch heute für meine Kinder bzw. ich könnte sie für Stocknägel begeistern


Meine Tochter hat immer gerne Stocknägel erhalten und hat sie wohl auch heute noch (inzwischen ist sie 33 und selber Mutti). Und kürzlich sah ich auf dem Pfänder in Österreich wieder mal Stocknägel.

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2012)

hallunke schrieb:


> da fahre ich immer lang, wenn ich meine Rückfahrt von der Arbeit aus Köthen absolviere (ca. 1x pro Woche) kommt immer als schöner Abschluss fast das gesamte hallesche Saaleufer bis eben nach Böllberg.


 
 Respekt.


----------



## hallunke (17. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Respekt.


Danke, aber ganz ehrlich, ganz jede Woche schaff ichs nicht, wenn ich viel Krempel mitnehmen muss, ist doch wieder das Auto dran...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. September 2012)

@_micha.qlb_: Recht haste, 'ne Winter-Tour im Ostharz ist eine gute Idee. Sind im Winter auch schon in Thale zum DH-Fahren gewesen, ging sehr gut, bei unseren läppischen Wintern (leider) kein Problem. Irgendwie ist der wärmere Teil des Jahres immer so schnell vorbei, ohne daß man die vorgenommenen Touren irgendwie geschafft hat. 
@_hallunke_: schon verziehen, ich rate halt leider so, wie radfahre......eher langsam


----------



## hallunke (18. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... so, wie radfahre......eher langsam


 ?!? das glaube ich jetzt nicht ganz...

So, nun habe ich mächtig wühlen müssen (sollte öfter mal ne Knipse mitnehmen - da hatte ich sie mit).








Ich denke mal das Bild ist geeignet, weil

es ist in Sachsen-Anhalt
es zeigt Radfahrer bei einer ausgewogenen Sportdiät (nach einer Tour)
es ist eindeutig (Hasseröder-Reklame)
einige erkennen sich vielleicht wieder
Ja, was noch - wo isses und wann war es - viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Raten 8und auch ein wenig Vorfreude...)
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ruedi04 (18. September 2012)

Haha, ich bin befangen..... War ne tolle Tour und dieses Jahr bin ich bestimmt wieder mit dabei!


----------



## hallunke (18. September 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Haha, ich bin befangen..... War ne tolle Tour und dieses Jahr bin ich bestimmt wieder mit dabei!


 

Super, dann sehen wir uns ja bestimmt.
Gilt das nun als gelöst - eigentlich schon?
Was sagt die Juri, ich würde es gelten lassen, musst halt nur schreiben, wo es ist (ich habe den Namen der Gaststätte glatt vergessen)

viele Grüße bis bald
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. September 2012)

Der Forums-Rechtsverdreher sagt: Ruedi04 ist wegen Befangenheit nicht teilnahmeberechtigt. 
Also entweder macht er es kurz und löst es auf oder wir kriegen 'ne Chance. Sah eher nach einer Chance für den unwissenden Rest aus. Aber wir brauchen ein Tipp!


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Der Forums-Rechtsverdreher sagt: Ruedi04 ist wegen Befangenheit nicht teilnahmeberechtigt.
> Also entweder macht er es kurz und löst es auf oder wir kriegen 'ne Chance. Sah eher nach einer Chance für den unwissenden Rest aus. Aber wir brauchen ein Tipp!


Nach den Blättern auf dem Foto sieht es aus wie die Harzquerung im Jahr 2011, 03.10.2011. Leider ist die Auflösung zu gering um Gesichter zu erkennen, aber wo diese Hütte steht kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (18. September 2012)

Lassen wir es gelten, Udo. Harzquerung stimmt und auch das Jahr.
Die Hütte gehört zu der Gaststätte in Ilsenburg, wo die Tour endete und wo sich alle noch mal trafen.
Du bist also dran.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## _torsten_ (19. September 2012)

hallunke schrieb:


> Lassen wir es gelten, Udo. Harzquerung stimmt und auch das Jahr.
> Die Hütte gehört zu der Gaststätte in Ilsenburg, wo die Tour endete und wo sich alle noch mal trafen.
> Du bist also dran.
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Stimmt, das ist der Biergarten vom Kurparkhotel im Ilsetal. 
Und ich kann mich erkennen.


----------



## micha.qlb (19. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nach den Blättern auf dem Foto sieht es aus wie die Harzquerung im Jahr 2011, 03.10.2011. Leider ist die Auflösung zu gering um Gesichter zu erkennen, aber wo diese Hütte steht kann ich auch nicht sagen.



Udo erkennt anhand der Färbung und Form der Blätter das Datum & Ereignis....das geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu 

...wenn doch muss ich mein Kumpel Markus Lanz ma anrufen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2012)

Ihr müsst mehr laublose Winterbilder einstellen, obwohl....Schneekristalle haben auch ihre sehr spezielle Form...


----------



## fm7775 (19. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Udo erkennt anhand der Färbung und Form der Blätter das Datum & Ereignis....das geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu
> 
> ...wenn doch muss ich mein Kumpel Markus Lanz ma anrufen


 
ist schon  seltsam, wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, da sitzt ja auch einer mit kurzen Shirt.

Bin zwar nicht dran, aber ich habe auch ein Bild, mal sehen ob Udo da auch erkennen kann, wann das gemacht wurde. Tipp Da gibt es eine Stempelstelle.


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ist schon  seltsam, wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, da sitzt ja auch einer mit kurzen Shirt.
> 
> Bin zwar nicht dran, aber ich habe auch ein Bild, mal sehen ob Udo da auch erkennen kann, wann das gemacht wurde. Tipp Da gibt es eine Stempelstelle.


Also, keine Blätter auf den Wegen, morgendlicher Sonnenstand, Frühjahr 2012, oder Oktober 2011. Stempelstelle?
Vielleicht Selketal, der rechte Baum irritiert mich ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (19. September 2012)

Krass. 2 von 3 Richtig  Oktober 2011 im Selketal Stempelstelle 203 Mettenberg im Selketal. Das war letztes Jahr meine Saisonabschlusstour

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1319209


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Krass. 2 von 3 Richtig  Oktober 2011 im Selketal Stempelstelle 203 Mettenberg im Selketal. Das war letztes Jahr meine Saisonabschlusstour
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/1319209


Bild kommt heute Nachmittag, muss jetzt zur Tour mit Bikewechsel unterwegs. Umstieg auf ein E-Bike (70 km Testtour bei Volllast), wenn es denn verfügbar ist.


----------



## fm7775 (19. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Umstieg auf ein E-Bike (70 km Testtour bei Volllast), wenn es denn verfügbar ist.


 Pfui E-Bike. 


In der Stadt, wenn man nicht verschwitzt ins Büro kommen möchte, aber im Gelände?  Naja richtige Trials damit runter


Teste mal. Ich hoffe Dir geht nicht berghoch der Akku aus. 30kg oder wie schwer sind die Dinger möchte ich nicht hochwuchten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2012)

@_Udo1_: Ich fall vom Glauben ab! E-Bike fährt man wenn man alt und schwach oder faul ist, da trifft nix auf dich zu! Ich hoffe mal, die Testrunde dient ausschließlich dem puren Erkenntnisgewinn.

Passend dazu Kasebi's Signatur:   Suche:          *E - Hantelbank* zum problemlosen drücken von 200 - 250 Kg ohne Training, Anstrengung und Schweiß


----------



## hallunke (19. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also, keine Blätter auf den Wegen, morgendlicher Sonnenstand, Frühjahr 2012, oder Oktober 2011. Stempelstelle?
> Vielleicht Selketal, der rechte Baum irritiert mich ein wenig.


 
Junge, junge, das sind Pfadfinderqualitäten, bei Indianern in die Lehre gegangen?
Am Sonnenstand nicht nur die Uhrzeit sondern auch noch den Holzhaufen lokalisieren... Alle Achtung

Doch E-Bike ist schon hammerhart. Ich habe im Sommer den Bodensee umrundet mit auch mal kleinen Abstechern in die umliegenden Berge. Doch die dort massenhaft kutschenden E-Bikes waren beinahe eine Plage, die brauchen fast den ganzen Platz für sich alleine. Damit will ich nix gegen Udos Fahrkünste sagen, sondern gegen diesen Massentrend.
Nachdenkliche Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## micha.qlb (19. September 2012)

....noch dazu ein energetischer Holocaust. Es ist völlig irre einen edlen Energieträger z.b. Erdgas unter Verlusten in eine edle Energie zu verwandeln, um damit zu fahren/heizen/whatever. 

...der Blitz soll E-Bike fahrer beim S... treffen


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

So genug gelästert.
Hier das neue Rätsel:

Wo befindet sich dieser Hohlweg und wie heißt er?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2012)

Kann es sein, daß ich Hallenser da befangen bin oder irre ich mich da in der Gegend?

Udos E-Bike-Fazit trifft es so ziemlich genau. Und wünsche allen, daß es noch sehr, sehr lange dauert, ehe sie auf so ein Teil umsteigen "müssen"!


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß ich Hallenser da befangen bin oder irre ich mich da in der Gegend?
> 
> Udos E-Bike-Fazit trifft es so ziemlich genau. Und wünsche allen, daß es noch sehr, sehr lange dauert, ehe sie auf so ein Teil umsteigen "müssen"!


Trifft zu


----------



## Kasebi (19. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_Udo1_: Ich fall vom Glauben ab! E-Bike fährt man wenn man alt und schwach oder faul ist, da trifft nix auf dich zu! Ich hoffe mal, die Testrunde dient ausschließlich dem puren Erkenntnisgewinn.
> 
> Passend dazu Kasebi's Signatur:   Suche:          *E - Hantelbank* zum problemlosen drücken von 200 - 250 Kg ohne Training, Anstrengung und Schweiß



Obs nicht noch mehr *E* - Sportgeräte giebt?:kotz: Der Mensch betrügt nun mal gern wenn es um Leistung geht. Vozugsweise sich selbst.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So genug gelästert.
> Hier das neue Rätsel:
> 
> 
> ...


 
... scheint ein "tierisch tiefes Tal" zu sein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2012)

@_Kasebi_: mit dem Beschiss an sich selbst hast Du völlig recht, aber dummerweise gibt es keine festen Grenzen. Habe mal folgendes vor 2 Jahren auf meine Seite gestellt:

"Ich  glaube immer noch, daß variable Gänge etwas für Menschen über 45 sind.  Ist es nicht viel besser, einfach mit der Kraft der eigenen Muskeln  zu  triumphieren  als mit der künstlichen Kraft einer Kettenschaltung? Wir werden weich.  Was mich betrifft: Gebt mir ein Rad mit einem Gang!" Angesichts der  bevorstehenden Eurobike ein sehr aktuelles Zitat, stammt aber aus dem  Jahre 1902 vom Tour de France-Gründer Henri Desgrange.

Zum Rätsel kann ich nur sagen: "Heul!"


----------



## Kasebi (19. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_Kasebi_: mit dem Beschiss an sich selbst hast Du völlig recht, aber dummerweise gibt es keine festen Grenzen. Habe mal folgendes vor 2 Jahren auf meine Seite gestellt:
> 
> "Ich  glaube immer noch, daß variable Gänge etwas für Menschen über 45 sind.  Ist es nicht viel besser, einfach mit der Kraft der eigenen Muskeln  zu  triumphieren  als mit der künstlichen Kraft einer Kettenschaltung? Wir werden weich.  Was mich betrifft: Gebt mir ein Rad mit einem Gang!" Angesichts der  bevorstehenden Eurobike ein sehr aktuelles Zitat, stammt aber aus dem  Jahre 1902 vom Tour de France-Gründer Henri Desgrange.
> 
> Zum Rätsel kann ich nur sagen: "Heul!"



Mit dem Zitat erwischst du mch kalt. Es sei aber gesagt das ich ein Fan von SSp und Starrgabel bin. Auch als MTB. Nur wollen  der Rücken, die Knie und ein paar andere Sachen nicht mehr so wie ich will. E- Unterstützung und Ketteschaltung kann man dennoch nicht vergleichen. Es sind ganz einfachzu unterschiedliche Philosophien die dahinter stehen. Außerdem darf ich doch seit ein paar Jahren schalten. Oder nicht?

Zum Rätsel: Ich schließe mich Dir an und heule eine Runde mit. Aber zu dieser Holen Gasse wird sicherlich bald ein Tipp kommen

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2012)

Ha ha, das hätte von mir sein können von wegen Starrgabel und Singlespeed und den Zipperlein im Alter. 
Am E-Rad stören mich eigentlich nur zwei Dinge: das eigentlich wunderbar simple Fahrrad wird schon sehr kompliziert und daß einem ständig erzählt wird (da kann aber das Rad nix dafür) wie man ohne Anstrengung ein wunderbares Erlebnis hat. Quatsch, die Anstrengung ist u.a. das Erlebnis. Entweder trinke ich 15 Bier und habe Spaß und am nächste Tag einen Schädel oder ich trinke 15 alkoholfreie Bier und habe keinen Kater aber auch nicht so viel Spaß. Soll jeder draus machen was er will.

Das Heulen ist ein Teil der Lösung!!!


----------



## micha.qlb (19. September 2012)

Dann muss es wohl die Wolfschlucht in der Dölauer Heide sein

...ich habe bis zu meinem 22sten Lebensjahr in Halle gewohnt...aber ich habe keinen Schimmer wo die Wolfsschlucht is


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Dann muss es wohl die Wolfschlucht in der Dölauer Heide sein
> 
> ...ich habe bis zu meinem 22sten Lebensjahr in Halle gewohnt...aber ich habe keinen Schimmer wo die Wolfsschlucht is


Ja Micha du hast mal wieder recht. Und was das SP angeht, ich fahre auch eins mit einem Ritzel wo man die Übersetzung zwischendurch verändern kann, ohne das Hinterrad zum Ritzel wechseln pausenlos auszubauen. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (19. September 2012)

wo bin ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung, sieht aber gut aus..... zur Wolfsschlucht: vermutlich war jeder Hallenser schon mal dort aber wusste es nicht. Seit ca. 15 Jahren stehen Schilder dort und nun hat es auch der letzte (ich) kapiert, wie es heißt.


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 237851
> 
> wo bin ich?


Es ist ein Wasserschloss mit einem Taubenturm im Innenhof.
*Es ist das Wasserschloss Westerburg (Dedeleben - Harz)* welches jetzt ein 4*Hotel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2012)

... jetzt wird´s hier aber langsam tierisch. Nach der Wolfsschlucht der Taubenturm. 

Udo1, bitte noch ein tierisches Rätsel


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... jetzt wird´s hier aber langsam tierisch. Nach der Wolfsschlucht der Taubenturm.
> 
> Udo1, bitte noch ein tierisches Rätsel


Heute nicht mehr, ich brauch jetzt meinen Schönheitsschlaf. Werde morgen mal suchen ob ich was finde.


----------



## micha.qlb (19. September 2012)

hmm wars wohl doch zu einfach....aber wenn ich das bild von der dreckbrühe ringsrum eingestellt hätte, hätte udo wahrscheinlich auch direkt die chemische zusammensetzung einschließlich des anteils an kolibakterien sagen können...na denn mach ma weiter


----------



## fm7775 (19. September 2012)

Sieht toll aus in der Dölauer Heide


----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus in der Dölauer Heide


 
... ich find´s auch toll . 
Wir können auch gerne mal ´ne Runde hier drehen. Wege gibt es in der Heide genug. Man bewegt sich nur auf ein paar Quadratkilometern und kann doch Strecke machen, und wenn man die drei "Berge" von allen Seiten immer wieder hoch und runter fährt, kommen sogar Höhenmeter hinzu .


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... ich find´s auch toll .
> Wir können auch gerne mal ´ne Runde hier drehen. Wege gibt es in der Heide genug. Man bewegt sich nur auf ein paar Quadratkilometern und kann doch Strecke machen, und wenn man die drei "Berge" von allen Seiten immer wieder hoch und runter fährt, kommen sogar Höhenmeter hinzu .


Ich würde auch mitkommen.
Und hier das neue Rätsel.
Wo ist der Standort dieser Skulptur, der Ort reicht und wann wurde sie erschaffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. September 2012)

Ich gebe mal einen Tipp, da es wirklich ziemlich schwer ist. Die Harzregion und der Norden Sachsen-Anhalt scheiden aus. Es ist eine von zwölf Skulpturen die in diesem Ort stehen und zw. 1993 und 1996 auf 2 Bildhauersymposien geschaffen wurden. Diese Skulptur steht am östlichen Ortseingang des Ortes und ja bei Geocaching.com ist sogar ein Schatz versteckt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal einen Tipp, da es wirklich ziemlich schwer ist. Die Harzregion und der Norden Sachsen-Anhalt scheiden aus. Es ist eine von zwölf Skulpturen die in diesem Ort stehen und zw. 1993 und 1996 auf 2 Bildhauersymposien geschaffen wurden. Diese Skulptur steht am östlichen Ortseingang des Ortes und ja bei Geocaching.com ist sogar ein Schatz versteckt.


O.K. es ist sehr schwer, kennen sicherlich nur Insider aus dem Burgenlandkreis und Saalekreis.
Ich löse dann mal auf:
Die gesuchte Skulptur befindet sich neben weiteren 11 Skulpturen in Burgheßler im Burgenlandkreis.
Koordinate der Skulptur: 
Breite:  51° 9'35.35"N
Länge:  11°39'15.89"E
Auch in Bad Bibra sind 1996 Skulpturen geschaffen worden, die man sich anschauen sollte wenn man in der Gegend sein sollte.
http://vgem-finne.de/web/de/tourismus/sehenswertes_skulpturen.html
Auch sollte man, wenn man in Burgheßler sein sollte unbedingt das Gotische Haus aus dem Jahre 1493 besuchen.
http://www.gotisches-haus.com/start.html
So ich bin dann mal für eine Weile fort, der schnellste soll der nächste sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. September 2012)

kein Rätsel aber das Fundstück der Woche


----------



## kalihalde (23. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 237947Anhang anzeigen 237948
> 
> kein Rätsel aber das Fundstück der Woche


 
Sehr schönes Fundstück . "Freiheit", war ja die Tageszeitung der SED im Bezirk Halle als Deutschland noch geteilt war. Ich dachte erst, das geht doch nicht, dass dort der niedersächsiche Teil des Harzes dargestellt ist. Aber ein Blick auf das Datum der Ausgabe, 23. Februar 1990, machte dann klar, da war die Grenze ja schon auf . 

Udo1 hat ja das Rätsel freigegeben. Angeregt durch das Fundstück von Micha möchte ich gerne ein Spezialrätsel einstellen, dass sich mit (Wander-) Karten beschäftigt. Da das komplette Rätsel noch ein wenig technischer Umsetzung meinerseits bedarf und ich jetzt keine Zeit habe, hier nur der 1. Teil.

@die jüngeren User. Es war einmal eine Zeit, da gab es noch keine mobilen Navigationssysteme. Die Menschen, die sich im Gelände orientieren wollten, mussten sich anhand von Karten und ggf. Kompass zurechtfinden. Aus dieser Zeit stammen die folgenden Karten.





Heute Abend gibt es dann die zugehörigen Kartenausschnitte und Erscheinungsjahre. Ihr sollt dann Deckblatt, Kartenausschnitt und Erscheinungsjahr richtig zuordnen.

Bis später
Kalihalde


----------



## micha.qlb (23. September 2012)

ah schade, man sieht gar nix darauf..ich hab das abfotografiert und vom handy hochgeladen. Man sieht im original alle Wanderwege eingezeichnet...1:50.000 und auf der Rückseite, und das ist irgendwie so surreal, den Busfahrplan im Grenzverkehr 

ich habe übrigens noch mehr Schätze gefunden... unter anderem ein minutziös geführtes Tagebuch von der Alpentour meines Großvaters. Mit Bildern und Packliste usw...total geil. Er ist im Alter von 16 Jahren, 1931!!, Von Halle, übern Harz, Thüringen, Bayern, Österreich und retour...mitm Rad. Wenn ich ma Bock habe stell ich das hier zu den Tourberichten 

so...weiter mitm Rätsel....coole Idee übrigens


----------



## kalihalde (23. September 2012)

So, war ganz schön aufwendig, die ganzen Karten abzulichten und einzustellen (An dieser Stelle meinen aufrichtigsten Respekt für die bildreichen Tourberichte von Udo1). Hoffe, ihr könnt was erkennen. 

Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt. Ich gebe ich die Erscheinungsjahre der Karten vor und ihr ordnet die Deckblätter (Buchstaben) und Kartenausschnitte (Zahlen) zu. Als Beispiel: 2012-K-10

Hier noch mal die Deckblätter:
A: 

 B: 

 C:

 D: 

 E: 

 F: 

 G: 

 H: 

 und J: 



... und hier die zughörigen Kartenausschnitte:
1: 

 2: 

 3: 

 4: 

 5: 

 6: 

 7: 

 8: 

  und 9: 



und jetzt noch die zugehörigen Jahreszahlen: 

1906
1940
1950
1956
1963
1966
1977
1983
1990

So, nun viel Spaß bei einem etwas speziellen Rätsel


----------



## micha.qlb (24. September 2012)

cooles Rätsel  haste dir wirklich viel Mühe gemacht.

hier meine Tipps:

 1906-E-8; Sieht alt aus 
  1940-A-6; keine Ahnung der Ausschnitt war über
  1950-F-3; Sowjetzonedenke kurz nach dem Krieg könnte das so auf den Karten gestanden haben, allerdings auf Westdeutschen Karten 
  1956-H-4; die Schriftart
  1963-B-2; keine Ahnung, ne Grenze ist eingemalt, Alter unsicher
  1966-G-1;  könnte eine VEB Karte sein, ich meine eine Kilometrierung zu erkennen und in der BRD gibts keine Straßen
  1977-J-9; Sieht älter aus als D, schon Tourist Verlag, Ostharz Maßstab 1:50.000
  1983-D-5; Camping, DDR, BRD existiert nichtbei der Jahreszahl unsicher
  1990-C-7; sieht am neuesten aus; der Ausschnitt? Keine Ahnung


hab meine Gedanken zu den einzelnen Ausschnitten dazugeschrieben.


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2012)

Super! ich tippe mal auf
1906=A
1940=B
1950=E
1956=D
1963=G
1966=J
1977=H
1983=F
1990=C
So das wären zuerst mal die Deckblätter.


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2012)

Danke für die Blumen, Micha .

Musste jetzt selber rätseln, da ich die Lösung gerade nicht da habe .

Dein Ansatz mit den Gedanken über die Ausschnitte und das Layout der Deckblätter ist sehr gut .

Ich habe versucht, Kartenausschnitte zu finden, die eine Zuordnung zur jeweiligen Zeit ermöglichen.

So gibt es in einer Karte zwei Orte, die in den anderen Karten als ein Ort auftauchen. Der Ort war letztens auch in einem Bilderrätsel gesucht .

Dann hat der Mensch im letzten Jahrhundert z.T. in die Landschaft eingegriffen, und Bachläufe angestaut.

Grenzverläufe, die Darstellung und Bezeichnung des jeweiligen Nachbarlandes sind ein weiteres Indiz für eine zeitliche Zuordnung.

So, Micha. Gratulation zu drei Volltreffern . (Die anderen Vorschläge sind auch nicht weit entfernt)

Viel Spaß beim Weiterraten .


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Super! ich tippe mal auf
> 1906=A
> 1940=B
> 1950=E
> ...


 
Sorry, Udo1. Habe Deinen Lösungsvorschlag aufgrund des Seitenumbruchs erst jetzt entdeckt.

Leider nur einen "Richtigen"  - 1990=C

  @_micha.qlb_, Deine Treffer:
1906-E-8, Harzklubkarte mit den beiden Orten Königshof und Rothehütte, die laut Wikipedia erst 1936 zu Königshütte wurden
1940-A-6, Harzbundkarte mit dem Ort Königshütte, aber noch ohne Bode-Talsperren, die erst in den 1950er Jahren angelegt wurden. (Anmerkung: Der Harzklub wurde zwischen 1933 und 1945 als Harzbund "organisiert")
1983-D-5, Campingkarte der DDR mit dem "moderner" wirkenden Logo vom Tourist-Verlag und den eindeutigen Symbolen im Kartenausschnitt.

Viel Erfolg beim Rätseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (24. September 2012)

Das ist ja...
...ein Super Quiz! Wird schwer zu toppen sein!
Und einen Haufen Arbeit hast Du Dir gemacht.

Ein Versuch:

1906   war schon richtig gelöst
1940   war schon richtig gelöst (die beiden hätte ich auch so vermutet)
1950 - G - 9
1956 - F - 3
1963 - H - 4
1966 - J - 5
1977 - F - 1
1983   war schon richtig gelöst (D und 5 hatte ich auch zusammen, aber ich ein falsches Jahr getippt)
1990 -  Deckblatt war schon - 7

OT: da fällt mir gerade ein, es scheint so eine Art Nachfolgebetätigung zum Stocksammeln zu geben. Gestern sah ich einen Radtourenwanderfahrer, der fast den gesamten Rahmen mit Aufklebern vollgepappt hatte - das sah beinahe so aus, wie die berühmten Stöcke...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2012)

hallunke schrieb:


> 1963 - H - 4


 
Glückwunsch, hallunke. Einen Treffer .

Nach der Schließung der innerdeutschen Grenze 1961 wurde die Grenze einschließlich des grenznahen Bereiches (Sperrzone und Sperrgebiet) aus den Karten der DDR ausgeblendet, damit man wahrscheinlich pontentiellen Republikflüchtlingen keine Wegbeschreibung liefert. Hier wurde ein älterer Kartenausschnitt mit Grenze verwendet und das Grenzgebiet besonders gelungen durch Reiseinformationen "abgedeckt".

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Lösen .


----------



## kalihalde (26. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> B:
> 
> C:
> 
> ...


 
Kurzer Zwischenstand. Habe mal die bereitst vollständig gelösten Rätsel entfernt. Hoffe das dient der Übersichtlichkeit und hilft Euch ein wenig beim Weiterraten .


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2012)

nun denn...meine neuen Tipps 

  1950-B-3
  1956-G-9
  1966-J-7
  1977-F-1
  1990-C-2


----------



## kalihalde (26. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1950-B-3
> 1956-G-9
> ...


 
Glückwunsch. Drei Treffer, Micha .

1950-B-3: Westharz. Der Name ist Programm. Die Karte stammt vom Klassenfeind und entsprechend sind wir die "Sowjet-Zone".

1956-G-9: Die Grenze ist noch offen und Schierke und der Brocken sind noch offizielle Wanderziele für alle.

1990-C-2: Die Grenze ist wieder offen aber noch eingezeichnet. Auf dem Kartenausschnitt ist der alte "Goetheweg" über den Königsberg noch eingezeichnet, aber der neue "Goetheweg" entlang der Brockenbahntrasse schon ausgewiesen.

Noch zwei bleiben übrig. Ihr habt es gleich geschafft .

Kleiner Hinweis: "Immer auf den Maßstab achten"


----------



## hallunke (26. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Drei Treffer, Micha .
> 
> 1950-B-3: Westharz. Der Name ist Programm. Die Karte stammt vom Klassenfeind und entsprechend sind wir die "Sowjet-Zone".
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis: "Immer auf den Maßstab achten"


 
...den Hinweis hättest Du ja schon mal geben können... und, Micha, Glückwunsch auch von mir.
Frage mich gerade, wieso ich die Klassenfeindkarte 1956 vermutet habe?
Der Rest könnte so gehen (noch ein Versuch):

1966 - F -1
1977 - J - 7

Ich hoffe, Du lässt Micha gewinnen, immerhin hat er das meiste herausbekommen.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (26. September 2012)

hallunke schrieb:


> 1966 - F -1
> 1977 - J - 7


 
Bingo 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Beteiligten. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet ein wenig Spaß auch wenn das Rätsel nicht ganz den ...



Udo1 schrieb:


> Regeln
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus Sachsen-Anhalt  sein.
> 2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
> 3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
> 4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


 
... entsprach.

Die Gewinner sind micha.qlb mit insgesamt 6 Treffern und hallunke mit 3 Richtigen. Den Vorschlag von hallunke nehme ich gerne auf und bitte Micha um das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2012)

...na denn...




zu welchem Ort gehört diese Kirche?

Tipp: Windräder


----------



## kalihalde (27. September 2012)

Wenn keiner will, werfe ich mal Kiche_Sankt_Stephanus_Dardesheim in den Raum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (27. September 2012)

jenau .... dann bist wohl du wieder dran
BTW....der Tipp mit den windradern deshalb, weil dardesheim sich selbst "stadt der erneuerbaren energieen" nennt...und dort auch ein Riesen windpark steht


----------



## kalihalde (27. September 2012)

Nun gut, dann bin ich mal so frei





Wo bin ich? Und was ist das besondere am Bauwerk im Hintergrund?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1223335


----------



## Udo1 (28. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann bin ich mal so frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMh, sollte es wirklich die Marktkirche St. Marien sein( wäre aber zu einfach, oder?), dann stehst du auf dem Hallmarkt.
"Es war die Kirche der Salzwirker im Tal zu Halle.
Die Marktkirche entstand zwischen 1529 und 1554 aus den jahrhundertealten Vorgängerkirchen St. Gertruden und St. Marien."
Quelle Wikipedia
Die Brücke war für den Türmer, der auch da oben seine Wohnung hatte. Heute erklingen von dort oben zur Weihnachtszeit die Blechblasinstumente mit Liedern zur Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. September 2012)

sieht schon aus wie die Hausmannstürme...ABER

...die sieht man so nur vom Markt aus...sind außerdem insgesamt filigraner

Die Ansicht wiederum sieht auch fast so aus wie der Blick vom Hallmarkt...ABER der Durchgang rechts ist breiter und überhaupt siehts da anders aus und da stehen auch keine bunten Häuser UND (s.o.) man sieht die Hausmannstürme von da eben so nich

also in Halle is da m.E  nicht...wo es sein könnte .. keine Ahnung


----------



## hallunke (28. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> sieht schon aus wie die Hausmannstürme...ABER


 
...ne, ne, sieht nur so aus, das hier ist Wittenberg; ich weiß nur nicht, was mit dem Besonderen des Bauwerks gemeint ist, deshalb habe ich mich zurückgehalten.
Luther hat seine Thesen ja an der Schloßkirche angeschlagen. Sollte der Reformationsaltar von Cranach gemeint sein?
Oder doch eher, dass die Bewohner der Türmerwohnung sogar ihre Schweine da ober gehalten haben sollen? Ich weiß es wirklich nicht.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (28. September 2012)

Hallunke, Wittenberg ist richtig . 

Ich stehe auf dem Markt von Wittenberg am Lutherdenkmal und schaue nach Osten auf die Marienkirche . Wittenberg ist ja die Wiege der Reformation und in dieser Kirche fanden die ersten "neuen" Gottesdienste statt, während an die Schlosskirche "nur" die Thesen von außen angeschlagen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (29. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...in dieser Kirche fanden die ersten "neuen" Gottesdienste statt, während an die Schlosskirche "nur" die Thesen von außen angeschlagen wurden.


Ah... das war´s also!
Und ich habe gegrübelt, was es noch Besonderes geben könnte. Wie wäre der: Der letzte Türmer war begeisterter Radfahrer und hat sein Rad immer mit hinaufgenommen (man kann ein Rad ja nicht an der Kirche stehen lassen). Die Naumburger Wenzelskirche hatte eine kleine Winde mit Seilzug, damit die Türmer ihren Einkauf hochbekamen). Ok, war nur Quatsch.

Eine neue Frage muss her, Blätter kann ich erst wieder nächsten Mittwoch fotografieren.
Vorerst etwas hoffentlich einfaches, wo könnte das sein (als ex-Kanusportler zieht es einen auch immer an irgendwelche Wasserläufe)...






viel Erfolg
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## micha.qlb (29. September 2012)

an der Saale hellem Strande?


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2012)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ah... das war´s also!
> Und ich habe gegrübelt, was es noch Besonderes geben könnte. Wie wäre der: Der letzte Türmer war begeisterter Radfahrer und hat sein Rad immer mit hinaufgenommen (man kann ein Rad ja nicht an der Kirche stehen lassen). Die Naumburger Wenzelskirche hatte eine kleine Winde mit Seilzug, damit die Türmer ihren Einkauf hochbekamen). Ok, war nur Quatsch.
> 
> Eine neue Frage muss her, Blätter kann ich erst wieder nächsten Mittwoch fotografieren.
> ...


Sieht aus wie die Qechlitzschleuse bei Leißling.


----------



## hallunke (29. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> an der Saale hellem Strande?


der Fluss stimmt schon mal



Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie die Qechlitzschleuse bei Leißling.


Treffer und versenkt (schreibt sich Oeblitzschleuse).
Udo ist dran.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2012)

Um welche Ansammlung von Gebäuden handelt es sich hier?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. September 2012)

Um die Konradsburg.


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Um die Konradsburg.


Ja RR du hast recht, der hatten wir gestern einen Besuch abgestattet auf unserer Vorharzquerung.


----------



## fm7775 (30. September 2012)

war heute mit dem Rennrad in Berlin, zusammen mit gestern habe ich 250 km abgespult. Leider sind nur Rätsel aus Sachsen-Anhalt erlaubt. Und ich glaube Bild  aus Schopsdorf nähe Ziesar an der Landesgrenze zu Brandenburg wäre zu schwer.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. September 2012)

War eine gute Woche mit dem Rad unterwegs, dummerweise bis auf zwei Tage nur in Thüringen. In Sachsen-Anhalt angekommen, war der Chip voll! Also schnell den grössten Schnulli gelöscht und ein paar Notknipsungen gemacht. 
Wenige Meter nachdem ich diese Figur hier fotographiert hatte (es ging holprig bergab), knackte es in der HR-Nabe und das Hinterrad wackelte und der Freilauf klemmte immer wieder. Bin dann in eine ca. 1,6 km entfernte Wirtschaft gefahren und habe mich bei einem prima Matjesbrötchen und einem Wippraer beruhigt. Die restlichen ca. 25 km bis nach Hause, ich bin kaum Umwege gefahren, hielt die Nabe dann auch noch.
Wo steht diese tolle Skulptur?


----------



## kalihalde (1. Oktober 2012)

... wenn im Garten nebenan ein "Nischel" als Vogelscheuche steht, habe ich eine Idee .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Oktober 2012)

Auf der anderen Seite des Weges ist ein kleiner Hof oder Garten mit (zumeist) fürchterlich kläffenden Kötern. Ein Nischel?....habe aber auch nicht so hingesehen.
Als Tipps noch: auf dem Weg nach Hause querte ich einen Fluss und um das Geld fürs Bier zu sparen hätte mich auch kostenlos an einer direkt an der Kneipe -also auf der anderen Strassenseite gegenüberliegenden- Solequelle erquicken können (bäh!).


----------



## kalihalde (1. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Wenige Meter nachdem ich diese Figur hier fotographiert hatte (es ging holprig bergab), ...  ...  Bin dann in eine ca. 1,6 km entfernte Wirtschaft gefahren und habe mich bei einem prima Matjesbrötchen und einem Wippraer beruhigt. Die restlichen ca. 25 km bis nach Hause, ich bin kaum Umwege gefahren ....


 
Danke für die Hinweise . Hier mein Kombinationsversuch.

Ritter Runkel kommt aus Halle (siehe Signatur). 25 km von zu Hause hat er nach einer holprigen Abfahrt gut gespeist.

Holprige Abfahrten in dieser Entfernung gibt es nur im Norden und Westen von Halle. Prima Matjes werden (obwohl sie da nicht schwimmen) in der Nähe von Gewässern serviert. Da kämen in Richtung und Entfernung der Süße See bzw. Kerner See oder die Saale in Frage. 

Die sehr gelungene Kombination aus Wippraer Bier und Fisch kenne ich vom Campingplatz in Kloschwitz an der Saale. Jetzt noch 1,6 km berghoch in Richtung Beesenstedt und ich bin am gesuchten Objekt im Kloschwitzer Grund. Wenn man berghoch fährt sieht man links im Garten zwischen den kleffenden Kötern eine Steinbüste stehen.

So wie Runkel gefahren ist, von Beesenstedt nach Kloschwitz, macht es natürlich mehr Spaß, dann übersieht man den "Nischel" aber auch leicht, denn der eigene Nischel kann aufgrund des Untergrunds und hoher Geschwindigkeit ganz schön wackeln .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Oktober 2012)

Sherlock Holmes hätte gesagt: "Gut kombiniert, Watson!".
Ist eine nette Abfahrt von Beesenstedt (Nähe Kirche) durch den Kloschwitzer Grund. Und der Campingplatz Kloschwitz ist aus beschriebenen Gründen auch immer einen Besuch wert. 
Und es geht weiter mit kalihalde.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Oktober 2012)

Wer und wo bin ich?


----------



## kalihalde (2. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## kalihalde (2. Oktober 2012)

Wenn keiner eine Idee hat, gebe ich mal ein paar Hinweise :

Meine Frau wurde in Salzwedel geboren und ich würde in sechs Jahren meinen 200. Geburtstag feiern.

Da wo ich stehe, wurde ich im Rahmen einer Ausbildung in Stein gehauen.

Ach ja, und in dem Garten aus dem Vorrätsel steht eine andere Variante von mir.

Viel Spaß beim Rätseln.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Oktober 2012)

na wer das ist ist klar...das is kalle. Aber wo???


----------



## kalihalde (2. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ... Aber wo???


 
In einem alten Gemäuer, in dem sich allerlei junges Volk "rumtreibt".

Und wenn Kalle nach rechts guckt, sieht er das.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Oktober 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Und wenn Kalle nach rechts guckt, sieht er das.



Einen versteinerten FKK-Strand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Oktober 2012)

Angesichts des Hauses im Hintergrund fällt der Groschen, da passen dann auch die Figuren. Aber ich bin befangen.
Strand ist gar nicht so falsch, jedenfalls wurde der des gut 100 Meter (eher ein bissl mehr) entfernt liegenden Flusses von Franz Kugler als "hell" besungen und baden kann man da mittlerweile auch wieder. Na, und wo entstehen Skulpturen in solch einer Menge...?


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Oktober 2012)

ok... Strand & Hell = Saale; Saale & Befangenheit der Hallenser = Halle

Sieht bisl wie das Haus aus, dass man sieht, wenn man von Neustadt kommend mit der Straßenbahn Richtung ehemaligem Centrum Wahrenhaus fährt....kurz hinter der Brücke auf der linken Seite.

....aber das verfällt schon so lange ich denken kann  ich hab keinen Schimmer


----------



## kalihalde (3. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ok... Strand & Hell = Saale; Saale & Befangenheit der Hallenser = Halle
> 
> Sieht bisl wie das Haus aus, dass man sieht, wenn man von Neustadt kommend mit der Straßenbahn Richtung ehemaligem Centrum Wahrenhaus fährt....kurz hinter der Brücke auf der linken Seite.
> 
> ....aber das verfällt schon so lange ich denken kann  ich hab keinen Schimmer


 
Micha, Halle ist schon mal richtig .

Du meinst bestimmt die "... Ehemalige Deparadesche Holzhandlung, strasenbildpraegender, langgestreckter Ziegelbau mit geschweiften Giebeln in sehr schlichten, aber qualitaetvollen Jugendstilformen, hofseitig Holzgalerie..." 
Hier mal die Straßenansicht und hofansicht .

Das ist aber nicht das gesuchte Objekt .


Einen schönen Feiertag wünscht
Kalihalde


----------



## Pittus (3. Oktober 2012)

"Da hab ich so oft gestanden" (<-fünfte Zeile)" und schaut in den Strom hinein. Das ist die fröhliche Saale, das ist...."

Dort holte ich die Sägespäne für meinen Hamster als Kind

Pitt

PS: Da parkte in 70er ein Wartburg Melkus RS1000 vor der "Tür" , naja, eher vor dem dazugehörigen Neubau


----------



## Pittus (3. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...und baden kann man da mittlerweile auch wieder.



Das letzte mal war ich dort vor 40 Jahren im Wasser, unfreiwillig  im Oktober.
Dies übrigens in der Nähe wo der von mir zitierte Text in Stein gehauen ist.
Mein Vater war übrigens in der Straße, die nach dem Dichte benannt ist, Verkaufstellenleiter in der kleinen "Kaufhalle"

Ach, freu ich mich, nächste Woche bin ich dort zum Klassentreffen 

Pitt


----------



## kalihalde (3. Oktober 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> "Da hab ich so oft gestanden" (<-fünfte Zeile)" und schaut in den Strom hinein. Das ist die fröhliche Saale, das ist...."
> 
> Dort holte ich die Sägespäne für meinen Hamster als Kind
> 
> ...


 
...na komm schon Pittus, was reimt sich in diesem schönen Gedicht bzw. Lied von Herrn Eichendorff auf "hinein"? - ...ein.

Hast Du in der ehemaligen Holzhandlung in der Mansfelder Straße die Sägespäne für den Hamster geholt?

An welcher Ecke von der Eichendorffstraße war denn die Verkaufsstelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Sägespäne habe ich direkt dort geholt wo deine Bilder entstanden sind 
die hatten damals dort eine Tischlerei. Hätte ich ein Bild aus Sachsen Anhalt (was nicht zu bekannt ist) hätte ich schon gelöst 

Der Laden war auf der linken Seit von der Richard Wagner Str. aus 50-100 m ?
"Laden" trifft es eher als Kaufhalle 

Pitt


----------



## kalihalde (3. Oktober 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> Die Sägespäne habe ich direkt dort geholt wo deine Bilder entstanden sind
> die hatten damals dort eine Tischlerei. Hätte ich ein Bild aus Sachsen Anhalt (was nicht zu bekannt ist) hätte ich schon gelöst
> 
> Der Laden war auf der linken Seit von der Richard Wagner Str. aus 50-100 m ?
> ...


 
Okay, verstehe, dass Du dann nicht lösen möchtest.

Hier gibt´s den Service für Ex-Hallenser, der Laden in der Eichendorffstraße heute:


----------



## Pittus (3. Oktober 2012)

Genau, das ist er    Danke!

Pitt

PS:dann haste bestimmt och ein Foto von meiner Mutter ihren Milchladen Reil- Ecke Kohlschütterstrasse


----------



## kalihalde (3. Oktober 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> PS:dann haste bestimmt och ein Foto von meiner Mutter ihren Milchladen Reil- Ecke Kohlschütterstrasse


 
Nee, leider nicht. Bin auch extra in die Eichendorffstraße gegangen und habe das Foto vom Laden gemacht. Jetzt ist es auch schon zu dunkel für ein Foto vom ehemaligen Milchladen.


----------



## Pittus (3. Oktober 2012)

Das war eigentlich nur aus Spaß geschrieben. Trotzdem Danke!!!

Pitt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Oktober 2012)

Vor dem Gebäude in der Mansfelder Strasse hatte ich als Kind aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer Schiss, ich fand's irgendwie bedrohlich. Da sind wir immer nach Neustadt vorbeigefahren, die Hochstrasse/Magistrale gab es noch nicht.
So, nachdem hier alte Säcke seitenweise verblassende Kindheitserinnerungen ausgetauscht haben, zurück zum Thema: das "junge Volk" im alten Gemäuer (das teilt sich in oben und unten) lernt dort und das wiederum hat was mit den massenhaft rumstehenden Skulpturen zu tun.
 @_Pittus_: Ich muss doch noch mal abschweifen (ja, ja, das Alter), war das wirklich ein Melkus oder doch der cw-optimierte-Burg-Aufbau auf Käfer-Chassie? (Achtung: Tipp!!!)


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Oktober 2012)

kann zwar euer biblisches Alter nicht vorweisen aber das Gebäude machte mir auch immer Angst!! Genau wie der Saalearm an dieser Stelle. Ich träume sogar manchmal davon, dass ich dort ins Wasser falle und im Schlamm stecken bleibe...keine Ahnung warum. 

Als ich Kind war, war es ne Mutprobe unter der Brücke auf dem Metallsteg die Saale zu queren...ganz besonders mutig war man, wenn die Straßenbahn gerade drüber fuhr.


zum Rätsel...Burg Giebichenstein


----------



## kalihalde (4. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...das is kalle.


 


micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...Burg Giebichenstein


 
Lasse ich mal gelten . Zumal es zwischenzeitlich mit Hamster, Holzhandlung, Melkus, Milchladen und FKK drohte unübersichtlich zu werden .

Micha, Du darfst .


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Oktober 2012)

der Rätseleifer...hab nix besseres als das:




wo will das Bike hin?


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> der Rätseleifer...hab nix besseres als das:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 238644
> 
> wo will das Bike hin?


Das Bike will zu dem Berg mit Mast am Horizont, aber keine Ahnung wo das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Rad will vermutlich zur Rosstrappe hoch.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Oktober 2012)

nee...ins Bodetal runter. Ich lasses mal gelten. 

Ich stehe auf dem "Mittelweg", einem ganz schmalen Pfad am Hang unterhalb des Hexentanzplatz. Ohne blendende Sonne hat man da eine sensationelle Optik (auch ohne bewusstseinserweiternde MIttel)

RR is dranne.


----------



## Pittus (4. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Pittus Ich muss doch noch mal abschweifen (ja, ja, das Alter), war das wirklich ein Melkus oder doch der cw-optimierte-Burg-Aufbau auf Käfer-Chassie? (Achtung: Tipp!!!)


 Boah, du stellst Fragen, so gut kenne ich mich nicht aus. Er hatte Flügeltüren und innen die Sitze sahen aus wie aus der Tatrabahn 
Plaste und die waren glaube ich auch rot.
Er war extrem flach, es waren auch nur zwei Sitze drin und der Innenraum war immer zugemüllt.
Der Wagen soll einen Professor(Dozent ?) der Hochschule für industrielle Formgestaltung "Burg Giebichenstein" gehört haben.
Ich glaube auch gehört zu haben, dass dieser am Design mitgearbeitet hat. 
Sicher bin ich mir, *dass mir gesagt wurde*, dass das Teil auf Wartburgbasis ist. 
Wenn man sich jetzt die Mühe macht und recherchiert welcher "Professor" nach 1969 von der Kunsthochschule Berlin-Weißensee nach Halle ging, hat man vielleicht den Besitzer.

Pitt

PS: Sorry für die Nostalgie hier


----------



## hallunke (4. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_Pittus_: Ich muss doch noch mal abschweifen (ja, ja, das Alter), war das wirklich ein Melkus oder doch der cw-optimierte-Burg-Aufbau auf Käfer-Chassie? (Achtung: Tipp!!!)




und





Pittus schrieb:


> Boah, du stellst Fragen, so gut kenne ich mich nicht aus. Er hatte Flügeltüren und innen die Sitze sahen aus wie aus der Tatrabahn





Pittus schrieb:


> Plaste und die waren glaube ich auch rot.
> Er war extrem flach, es waren auch nur zwei Sitze drin und der Innenraum war immer zugemüllt.
> Der Wagen soll einen Professor(Dozent ?) der Hochschule für industrielle Formgestaltung "Burg Giebichenstein" gehört haben.
> Ich glaube auch gehört zu haben, dass dieser am Design mitgearbeitet hat.
> ...



Stimmt genau, ein Melkus war das nicht. Welche Basis das Ding hatte, weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Doch es war eine Arbeit von einem Hochschulprof. der sich u.a. mit Luftwiederstand beschäftigte. Das Ding haben sie mit GfK selber gebaut (ich glaube es gab zwei Stück) und auch zugelassen bekommen. Der Luftwiederstand war besser als der des Melkus. Ich hatte mal in der DDR-Design Zeitschrift einen ausführlichen Artikel gelesen, vielleicht finde ich den sogar noch). Tja auch von mir: Sorry für die Nostalgie...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (4. Oktober 2012)

hallunke schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mein Beitrag zum Thema Rovomobil ,sorry 

Und im Buch "Die Käferchronik" von Bernd Wiersch steht dazu unter anderem folgendes:

"... Der Flugzeugkonstrukteur Günter Weber und der Designer an der Hochschule Burg Giebichenstein in Halle, Dr. Eberhard Scharnowski, wollten eigentlich ein Segelflugzeug bauen. Das war aber in der DDR verboten. So entstand - gleichsam als Ersatz - das Rovomobil. Auf einem Käfer-Fahrgestell aus dem Jahr 1949 wurde die strömungsgünstige Karosserie aus Glasfibermatten aufgebaut. Die Frontscheibe, die Wischer und die Schalensitze stammten vom Wartburg, weil andere Teile nicht verfügbar waren, die Scheinwerfer waren von einem Trabant, die Heckleuchten von einem Anhänger. Im Innenraum stammten Lenkrad und Tachometer von einem Käfer des Jahres 1949. Der Luftwiderstandsbeiwert lag, obwohl das Rovomobil "nur nach Gefühl" aerodynamisch konzipiert wurde bei Cw 0,24, gemessen im Windkanal des Volkswagenwerks in Wolfsburg. Heute gehört das Fahrzeug der Stiftung AutoMuseum Volkswagen ..."

P.S. Ritter Runkel, wir warten auf ein neues Rätsel .


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Oktober 2012)

ich vermute er sucht gerade die Eplosionszeichnung


----------



## Pittus (4. Oktober 2012)

Ihr seit Klasse und ihr habt Recht. Jetzt wo ich beide sehe bin ich mir sicher dass dies ein Rovomobil war.
Schon damals haben mich Räder mehr interessiert als Autos. 
Es ist ja auch erst "14 Tage" her als ich die Karre und die Geschichte gehört habe 

Pitt (der mit dem Halbwissen )

PS: Übrigens sind die Geschichten um die Bilder herum ein Grund warum ich immer wieder hier in der "alten Heimat" bin


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie sind die Konstruktionszeichnungen weg, bin halt 'ne Schlampe.

Damit nicht gleich wieder so eine hemmungslose Erinnerungsorgie losbricht, stelle ich
mal was älteres ein. Ich denke, die Geschichten von der Erbauung dieses Gebäudes werden sich in Grenzen halten.
Wo war ich?


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die Konstruktionszeichnungen weg, bin halt 'ne Schlampe.
> 
> Damit nicht gleich wieder so eine hemmungslose Erinnerungsorgie losbricht, stelle ich
> mal was älteres ein. Ich denke, die Geschichten von der Erbauung dieses Gebäudes werden sich in Grenzen halten.
> Wo war ich?


Sehr schöne Kirche in Rollsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Oktober 2012)

Nein, die Rollsdorfer Kirche ist neogotisch, 1903 gebaut, das ist mir nicht alt genug.

Ich gebe zu, die Kapelle wurde im 19. Jahrhundert "überarbeitet". Sie gehörte einst zu einem Kloster, da steht aber heute nicht mehr viel.
Vor einer Woche bin ich von Wiehe nach Helfta geradelt. Udo hatte mir eine Route empfohlen (danke!!!), an die habe ich mich von der Grundrichtung gehalten, in den Wegen aber oft improvisiert, ein paarmal auch unfreiwillig.
Udos Streckenvorschlag findet Ihr hier (#1858):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289273&page=75

Udos Tourenvorschlag führt NICHT durch den gesuchten Ort!


----------



## kalihalde (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich werfe mal "Tier" und "Gewässer" in die Runde .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Umschreibung! Aber ich warte weiter auf eine amtliche Lösung.
kalihalde hat ja eine ordentliche Vorlage geliefert.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Oktober 2012)

Einen Rest von Wasserkunst und ein Mundloch am Ortsrand gibts auch noch.
Dieses ehem. im Ort gelegene Kloster stritt übrigens mit Halberstadt um Teile des heutigen Domschatzes.


----------



## kalihalde (8. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schöne Umschreibung! Aber ich warte weiter auf eine amtliche Lösung.
> kalihalde hat ja eine ordentliche Vorlage geliefert.


 
Na gut, wenn keiner will, dann löse ich mal auf, obwohl das hier kein Pingpong zwischen Runkel und mir werden sollte. Hätte ja gedacht, das wäre für die Mansfelder ein Heimspiel, aber die sind wahrscheinlich von der diesjährigen Wiese noch nicht wieder genesen .

Das gesuchte Gebäude ist die Kapelle des ehemaligen Klosters in "SITTICH"en"BACH" bei Eisleben. Einheimische berichten übrigens, dass man beim Umgraben in Sittichenbacher Vorgärten durchaus archäologische Funde des ehemaligen Klosters zu Tage fördern kann.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Sehr richtig!
Zu bemerken wäre noch, das die Wege im Dreieck Osterhausen, Rothenschirmbach und Sittichenbach eher langweilig, da asphaltiert und betoniert sind, aber weiter außerhalb wirds gleich wieder nett.
Der Rätsel-Staffelstab geht hiermit an Kalihalde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (8. Oktober 2012)

Wo bin ich?





Hinweis: Hier haben sich im letzten Monat ca. 40.000 Menschen rumgetrieben.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?
> 
> Hinweis: Hier haben sich im letzten Monat ca. 40.000 Menschen rumgetrieben.


Es ist nicht der Wiesenmarkt in Eisleben im Sptember.


----------



## kalihalde (8. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der Wiesenmarkt in Eisleben im Sptember.


 
Richtig Udo, es war nicht der 491. Eisleber Wiesenmarkt. 

Noch ein Hinweis: Die gesuchte Veranstaltung fand zeitlich parallel zur kleinen Wiese in Eisleben statt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann war es auch nicht meine Geburtstagsfeier. Wäre ja 'ne Möglichkeit gewesen...


----------



## kalihalde (8. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dann war es auch nicht meine Geburtstagsfeier. Wäre ja 'ne Möglichkeit gewesen...


 
Du drückst ja auch nicht bei Facebook irgendwelche komischen Felder an .


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Du drückst ja auch nicht bei Facebook irgendwelche komischen Felder an .


Wobei schlecht wäre es nicht mal falsch zu drücken, dann würde man vielleicht mehr Biker aus dem südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt kennen lernen.


----------



## kalihalde (9. Oktober 2012)

Um wieder zum Rätsel zu kommen , hier mal eine etwas andere Perspektive:





Ich bitte nun um sachdienliche Lösungsvorschläge und nicht um eine wahrscheinlich endlose Aufzählung von Dingen, wo das gesuchte Bild alles nicht ist. 

Vielen Dank .
  @Udo1. Wenn das Riesenrad morgen noch da stehen würde, wo es im September stand, könntest Du es auf Deiner geplanten Tour, bei der ich Euch viel Spaß wünsche, sehen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Oktober 2012)

Ahh, das könnte es sein. Aber ich will nicht schon wieder. Es hat was mit Zwei- aber nicht mit Fahrrädern zu tun. Und Eislebener Wiesenmarkt ist von der Lokalität gar nicht so weit weg.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Oktober 2012)

hmm..will anraten aber nich lösen.

Könnte es sein, dass es das größte Dorf (keine Stadt) im Saalkreis ist?


----------



## kalihalde (10. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ahh, das könnte es sein. Aber ich will nicht schon wieder. Es hat was mit Zwei- aber nicht mit Fahrrädern zu tun. Und Eislebener Wiesenmarkt ist von der Lokalität gar nicht so weit weg.


 
Ich möchte es gerne mit Deinen Worten sagen :


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schöne Umschreibung! Aber ich warte weiter auf eine amtliche Lösung.


... und weiter im Text. Ritter Runkel ..


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> hat ja eine ordentliche Vorlage geliefert.


 

... und zur Frage


micha.qlb schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass es das größte Dorf (keine Stadt) im Saalkreis ist?


 
... bei den ganzen Gemeinde- und Gebietsreformen in letzter Zeit bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber der gesuchte Ort ist schon ein sehr großes "Dorf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Oktober 2012)

oder "Thorf" ?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mal die vornehme Zurückhaltung beenden:

WM-Lauf auf der MX-Strecke Teutschenthal im September.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die vornehme Zurückhaltung beenden:
> 
> WM-Lauf auf der MX-Strecke Teutschenthal im September.


Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, zumal ich auch noch nie zu einem Lauf in Teutschental war. Aber, werde das mal im Jahr 2013 in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## kalihalde (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke Ritter Runkel .

MX_WM-Lauf_Teutschenthal ist selbstverständlich korrekt. Bitte übernehmen Sie.

Das Foto entstand am Donnerstag oder Freitag vor dem WM-Lauf, als noch nicht so viel los war. Ich hatte mich echt erschrocken, als mitten auf dem Acker plötzlich ein Riesenrad stand.

Udo1 hätte übrigens gestern auf seiner Tour zwischen Quillschina und Wils bei einem Blick nach Süden das Areal schön einsehen können.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke Ritter Runkel .
> 
> MX_WM-Lauf_Teutschenthal ist selbstverständlich korrekt. Bitte übernehmen Sie.
> 
> ...


Werde sofort einen Geländschnitt machen und die Sichtachse prüfen.
War gestern aber eine schöne Tour, zumindestens der erste Abschnitt, weil unbekannt.
Habe geprüft, beste Sicht 1,2 km NW Quillschina auf dem Wanderweg(Wirtschaftsweg)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2012)

Mal nicht "Wo bin ich?" sondern "Wofür stand es?". Also, was verrät dieses Schild? Zusatzfrage: welcher Buchstabe hätte dieselbe Bedeutung gehabt?

Vielleicht lassen die "Alten" ja erst mal die Jungen grübeln.


----------



## Ruedi04 (11. Oktober 2012)

K stand für den Bezirk Halle.... Aber für welchen Kreis das V stand weiß ich nicht... Roßlau?
Also meine Antwort: Das Kennzeichen steht für Bezirk Halle Kreis Roßlau. Zur Zusatzfrage würde ich sagen VV hätte dieselbe Bedeutung....
Ich bin Baujahr 84, Zähl ich da zu den Jüngeren?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2012)

Wer zu Wendezeiten (und mit diesen verschwanden ja auch diese Nummernschilder) 5 Jahre war, ist für mich jung. Richtig, K und V standen für den Bezirk Halle. Der 2. Buchstabe hatte, genau wie die Zahlen, keine tiefere Bedeutung. Falls doch, berichtigt mich bitte. @Udo1: das Schild habe ich östlich von Holzzelle geknipst, nicht im Nonnengrund lt. Deiner Empfehlung, sondern den nördlichen Weg über die Höhe, der endete dann auch im Nichts bzw. in Forstarbeiten. Die Moral von der Geschichte: auf Udo hören!
Ich gebe ab an Ruedi04.


----------



## kalihalde (11. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Rätsel, Wiki sagt:

Kennzeichenpflichtig waren in der DDR alle Kraftfahrzeuge mit mehr als 50 cm³. Die Kennzeichen hatten die allgemeine Form XX 0001. Wenn im folgenden nicht explizit anders angegeben, befand sich auf den Kennzeichen schwarze Schrift (DIN-Engschrift) auf weißem Grund. Mit der Zunahme des Fahrzeugbestandes wurde ab Oktober 1974 zusätzlich die Form XXX 001 eingeführt. Der erste Buchstabe des Kennzeichens gab den Bezirk an, in dem das Fahrzeug zugelassen war. Die Buchstaben wurden dabei in Nord-Süd-Richtung von A bis Z vergeben. Einige Bezirke hatten dabei zwei verschiedene mögliche Buchstaben als Kennzeichen.
*A*Bezirk Rostock*B*Bezirk Schwerin*C*Bezirk Neubrandenburg*D*, *P*Bezirk Potsdam*E*Bezirk Frankfurt (Oder)*H*, *M*Bezirk Magdeburg*I*Berlin, Hauptstadt der DDR _(Ost-Berlin)_*K*, *V*Bezirk Halle*L*, *F*Bezirk Erfurt*N*Bezirk Gera*O*Bezirk Suhl*R*, *Y*Bezirk Dresden*S*, *U*Bezirk Leipzig*T*, *X*Bezirk Karl-Marx-Stadt _(Chemnitz)_*Z*Bezirk CottbusDie Buchstaben *G*, *J*, *Q* und *W* wurden für die Bezirkskennzeichen nicht verwendet. Die Ziffernkombination 0000 bzw. 000 wurde nicht vergeben. Allerdings gab es Suhler Kennzeichen mit den Buchstaben *OO*, was aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit mit den Ziffernglyphen wie *00* aussah.
Der zweite Buchstabe gab bei Kennzeichen mit drei Buchstaben und drei Ziffern den zulassenden Kreis (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge) an. Diese Art von Kennzeichen war für Motorräder nicht zulässig.
Die Vergabe der Erkennungsnummern bei Kennzeichen mit zwei Buchstaben und vier Ziffern war sehr komplex. Anhand von Zuteilungslisten des Ministeriums des Innern der DDR konnte jedes Kfz-Kennzeichen konkret einem Stadt- oder Landkreis zugeordnet werden. Diese Listen waren der Öffentlichkeit aber nicht zugänglich.
Der zweite Buchstabe war dabei jeweils verschiedenen Fahrzeugarten zugeteilt, diese jedoch in jedem Bezirk unterschiedlich zugeordnet. Mit den Zahlenreihen wurde dabei nochmals das System unterteilt. Die Buchstabenkombinationen mit den Zahlenreihen konnten über mehrere Kreise verteilt sein, wobei Kennzeichen doppelt vergeben wurden, dabei aber nur an verschiedenen Fahrzeugarten (Pkw, Lkw usw.). So konnte beispielsweise ein Motorrad im Kreis A das gleiche Kennzeichen haben wie ein Anhänger im Kreis B.

Alles klar?!
Mein erstes Auto hatte übrigens das Kennzeichen "KIF 6-13"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wer zu Wendezeiten (und mit diesen verschwanden ja auch diese Nummernschilder) 5 Jahre war, ist für mich jung. Richtig, K und V standen für den Bezirk Halle. Der 2. Buchstabe hatte, genau wie die Zahlen, keine tiefere Bedeutung. Falls doch, berichtigt mich bitte. @_Udo1_: das Schild habe ich östlich von Holzzelle geknipst, nicht im Nonnengrund lt. Deiner Empfehlung, sondern den nördlichen Weg über die Höhe, der endete dann auch im Nichts bzw. in Forstarbeiten. Die Moral von der Geschichte: auf Udo hören!
> Ich gebe ab an Ruedi04.


1952 wurden alle bestehenden Länder in der DDR aufgelöst. Statt der Länder wurden 14 Bezirke gebildet, bzw ostberlin war der Bezirk Nr. 15. Es mussten also mitte 1953 neue Kennzeichen her. Die bestanden aus einem Buchstaben, z,B. K-für den Bezirk Halle. Zwischen 1956 und 1971 gab es einen zweiten Buchstaben, weil einer nicht mehr reichte, es kam zu Halle das V dazu.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2012)

Meine Motorräder weiß ich nicht mehr, aber Auto: KIF 2-18.
Kalihalde, besten Dank für Deinen sehr ausführlichen Beitrag zum Thema. Ich konnte früher beim besten Willen kein System in der Beschilderung erkennen, so dachte ich, es gab keins. Ein Land, welches seine Nummernschilder so kompliziert verschlüsselt, musste ja untergehen.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Meine Motorräder weiß ich nicht mehr, aber Auto: KIF 2-18.
> Kalihalde, besten Dank für Deinen sehr ausführlichen Beitrag zum Thema. Ich konnte früher beim besten Willen kein System in der Beschilderung erkennen, so dachte ich, es gab keins. Ein Land, welches seine Nummernschilder so kompliziert verschlüsselt, musste ja untergehen.




WEnn sie wenigstens die Anfangsbuchstaben der Bezirke genommen hätten. Aber gezielte Verwirrung stiften war ja eh ein großes Thema


----------



## Ruedi04 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass wir damals am Trabbi TOM als Kennzeichen hatten(war im Erzgebirge)... So, dann geht´s aus der Nostalgie zurück in die Gegenwart... 
Wo bin ich gewesen??


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Oktober 2012)

wenn sowas wirklich in S-A steht, will ich sofort weg von hier


----------



## fm7775 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass wir damals am Trabbi TOM als Kennzeichen hatten(war im Erzgebirge)... So, dann geht´s aus der Nostalgie zurück in die Gegenwart...
> Wo bin ich gewesen??



wenn es so ein TOM-Schild noch gibt, bitte her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2012)

Herr fm7775, das hier ist doch kein Flohmarkt, sondern eine seriöse Rätselveranstaltung!

Also zum Thema: bei Tornau in der Dübener Heide stehen allerlei große Holzschnitzereien (Micha.qlb's Paradies), könnte es dort sein?


----------



## Ruedi04 (12. Oktober 2012)

Nö da ist es nicht.... Neben dran steht noch der: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 falls es hilft, es gibt da auch eine Stempelstelle

Und sry, das Nummernschild existiert nicht mehr...


----------



## Ruedi04 (14. Oktober 2012)

Will keiner? Kleiner Tipp : ich stehe an einer mittelalterlichen Ruine, welche bei 1123 erbaut wurde...


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Will keiner? Kleiner Tipp : ich stehe an einer mittelalterlichen Ruine, welche bei 1123 erbaut wurde...


Also der Durchgang erinnert mich so an die Burgruine Anhalt, aber da war bei meinem letzten Besuch noch kein Bär zu sehen.


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenn jemand jemanden kennt, der wen kennt, der so Skulpturen aus nem Baum rausklöppeln kann... ich kenne jemanden, der wen kennt, der jemanden sucht, der aus so Bäumen solche Skultpuren herausklöppeln kann...(ernst gemeinte Anfrage!!!)


so, zurück zur ernsthaften Rätselveranstaltung


----------



## Ruedi04 (14. Oktober 2012)

Damit hat der Udo wieder mal recht. Ich befinde mich bei den letzten Überbleibseln der Burg Anhalt.
Dann allen eine schöne Woche und Udo du darfst!!!!!


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Wenn jemand jemanden kennt, der wen kennt, der so Skulpturen aus nem Baum rausklöppeln kann... ich kenne jemanden, der wen kennt, der jemanden sucht, der aus so Bäumen solche Skultpuren herausklöppeln kann...(ernst gemeinte Anfrage!!!)...



Als ich 1998 in Alaska war, gab es am Tanana River im Dörfchen Nenana einen Holzskulpturisten der so übergroße Grizzlys und so Sachen gemacht hat...hilft das?


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Damit hat der Udo wieder mal recht. Ich befinde mich bei den letzten Überbleibseln der Burg Anhalt.
> Dann allen eine schöne Woche und Udo du darfst!!!!!


Morgen kommt das neue Rätsel.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Als ich 1998 in Alaska war, gab es am Tanana River im Dörfchen Nenana einen Holzskulpturisten der so übergroße Grizzlys und so Sachen gemacht hat...hilft das?



naaaa.....nur bedingt


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2012)

In welchen Ort steht diese kleine schöne Kirche am Dorfweiher?

Kleiner Tipp! Der Ort liegt an einem langen Radweg, der 240 km, von der Quelle bis zur Mündung, lang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (15. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> In welchen Ort steht diese kleine schöne Kirche am Dorfweiher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist der Fluss oder der Radweg 240km lang?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Der Radweg ist ca. 240 km lang. Und wie gesagt er beginnt an der Quelle und endet an der Mündung eines Flusses.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Der Radweg ist ca. 240 km lang. Und wie gesagt er beginnt an der Quelle und endet an der Mündung eines Flusses.



Ist es der Aller-Radweg?


----------



## Ruedi04 (15. Oktober 2012)

oder der Elster-Radweg?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> oder der Elster-Radweg?


oder ist schon mal richtig


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir. Direkt am Radweg, der am gesuchten Ort entlang führt, gibt es einen Baumwipfelpfad.


----------



## Kasebi (16. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> In welchen Ort steht diese kleine schöne Kirche am Dorfweiher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich weiß ich auch mal was wieder Udos wink mit dem Betonpfeiler war überdeutlich. Ich löse aber nicht da ich von SA keine vernünftigen Bilder hab. Die Entfernung von mir  bis zum gesuchten Ort beträgt übrigens 9,94Km Luftlinie in Nordöstlicher Richtung.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## fm7775 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dorfkirche in Zangenberg am Elsterradweg

ein Bild mit etwas mehr Sicht

https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/70091826


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Dorfkirche in Zangenberg am Elsterradweg
> 
> ein Bild mit etwas mehr Sicht
> 
> https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/70091826


Bingo, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (17. Oktober 2012)

Tip weiter östlich ist was Großes "runtergekommen". 


Wie heißt der Ort und was ist da "runtergekommen"

Gerne eine Fotoantwort


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Oktober 2012)

War das "Große" von natürlichem Ursprung?


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> War das "Große" von natürlichem Ursprung?


Oder hatte der Teufel seine Hände im Spiel?


----------



## fm7775 (17. Oktober 2012)

Weder teuflich noch natürlich. Also das was da runtergekommen ist.


Das auf dem Bild ist fast "teuflich" und natürlich, aber nicht gesucht, sondern dient ja nur als Tip. Wer weiß was auf dem Bild ist, bzw. weiß wo das ist, findet auch die Lösung. War auch in den Medien. 


Ich werde am Samstag das gesuchte Ziel besuchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Oktober 2012)

Vor paar Jahren ist mal 'ne JU-52 abgestürzt, war es das?


----------



## fm7775 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vor paar Jahren ist mal 'ne JU-52 abgestürzt, war es das?



Heiß. nicht ganz so schnell runtergekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (17. Oktober 2012)

Hinter den sieben Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen... hat ne Transall ihre letzte Landung vollzogen. Wenn da mal nich der Teufel seine Hände mit im Spiel hatte.
Den Vogel kann man jetzt ne Weile auf dem Flugplatz Assmussenstedt/Ballenstedt angucken.


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Oktober 2012)

das is komplett an mir vorbei gegangen :S


----------



## fm7775 (17. Oktober 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hinter den sieben Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen... hat ne Transall ihre letzte Landung vollzogen. Wenn da mal nich der Teufel seine Hände mit im Spiel hatte.
> Den Vogel kann man jetzt ne Weile auf dem Flugplatz Assmussenstedt/Ballenstedt angucken.



Vollkommen richtig.


Auf dem Bild sind die Gegensteine zu erkennen, sollen Ausläufer der Teufelsmauer sein. Nordöstlich der Gegensteine liegt das Flugfeld Ballenstedt/Asmusstedt. Hier ist gestern eine Transall der Luftwaffe gelandet. Bleibt dort 2Jahre stehen, kann besichtigt werden und nach und nach von den technischen Geräten befreit, danach kommt es ins Museum nach, und jetzt festhalten Wernigerode.


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Oktober 2012)

versteh nich warum se da kein Eiscafe draus machen und dort stehen lassen


----------



## fm7775 (17. Oktober 2012)

oha, hier sind Bilder von der Landung, das habe ich nur wieder nicht mitgekommen


http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...etzte-landung-ging-daneben-26733580.bild.html


----------



## downhillsau (18. Oktober 2012)

Wie würde Bud Spencer sagen: "der hat den Vogel aber ins Gemüse gesetzt". Nur hier kommt jeden Tag der Postbote.
Juti, dann kommen wir von einem Brocken zum anderen. Worauf schauen wir hier?


----------



## kalihalde (19. Oktober 2012)

Kann es leider nicht konkret zuordnen . Der Brocken sieht nach einem Sandsteinfelsen aus. Nach dem Schatten zu urteilen, stehst Du im Süden und blickst nach Norden. Ich vermute mal, dass das irgendwo im Bereich  Regenstein, Langenstein sein könnte.


----------



## downhillsau (19. Oktober 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Kann es leider nicht konkret zuordnen . Der Brocken sieht nach einem Sandsteinfelsen aus. Nach dem Schatten zu urteilen, stehst Du im Süden und blickst nach Norden. Ich vermute mal, dass das irgendwo im Bereich  Regenstein, Langenstein sein könnte.



Na das klingt doch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Um Richtung Langenstein zu schauen, müsste ich mich umdrehen. Wenn ich meine Blickrichtung leicht nach nordwest drehe, schaue ich auf eine Stadt, die einen berühmten Dom hat.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Oktober 2012)

So richtig finde ich im Südosten von HBS (richtig?) nix, am ehesten käme noch "Klusfelsen" hin.


----------



## downhillsau (20. Oktober 2012)

Der Ritter Runkel liegt mit seiner Vermutung richtig. Es ist der Klusfelsen bei Halberstadt. Er dürfte zu den Spiegelsbergen gehören. Dort gibt es auch eine Dirtline und kleine, aber feine DH/FR-Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Oktober 2012)

@downhillsau: kann man eigentlich diese ganzen Vorharz-Sandsteinformationen zu einer Tour zusammenfassen, hat das schon mal jemand probiert?

So, von mir jetzt ein Rätsel-Lückenfüller: ein Sühnekreuz. Davon stehen ja gefühlt 1 Mio. in Sa-Anhalt rum. Welches isses, wo stehts? Das hier war übrigens mal verschwunden, wurde wiederentdeckt und neu aufgestellt.


----------



## downhillsau (20. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @downhillsau: kann man eigentlich diese ganzen Vorharz-Sandsteinformationen zu einer Tour zusammenfassen, hat das schon mal jemand probiert?



Nabend,
der Micha.QLB is mal ne schöne Tour mit einigen Leuten gefahren. Mehr dazu im "Hasifisch" thread.
Was wir öfter mal fahren: Start QLB-Harslebener Berge (Kammweg)-Thekenberge (Fuchsklippen,Hoppelberg)-Langenstein-Regenstein-Blankenburg-vom Großvater die Teufelsmauer entlang bis Timmenrode-über Altenburg nach QLB. Ne super Endurotour mit vielen kurzen,steilen Anstiegen und Abfahrten,viel trails, aber auch sehr kraftraubend (ca. 50 km). Die Spiegelsberg nahe HBS könnte man mit einbauen, aber sind dann nochmal locker 20 km mehr. Diese Runde fahren wir, wenns oben im Harz Winter ist. Können wir ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Oktober 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Nabend,
> der Micha.QLB is mal ne schöne Tour mit einigen Leuten gefahren. Mehr dazu im "Hasifisch" thread.
> Was wir öfter mal fahren: Start QLB-Harslebener Berge (Kammweg)-Thekenberge (Fuchsklippen,Hoppelberg)-Langenstein-Regenstein-Blankenburg-vom Großvater die Teufelsmauer entlang bis Timmenrode-über Altenburg nach QLB. Ne super Endurotour mit vielen kurzen,steilen Anstiegen und Abfahrten,viel trails, aber auch sehr kraftraubend (ca. 50 km). Die Spiegelsberg nahe HBS könnte man mit einbauen, aber sind dann nochmal locker 20 km mehr. Diese Runde fahren wir, wenns oben im Harz Winter ist. Können wir ja mal zusammen fahren.



da war der Ritter mit bei 

Alle Sandsteinformationen miteinander zu verbinden geht sicher. Die Frage ist halt: lohnt sich das? Bzw. MUSS man meines Erachtens dann auf jeden Fall noch die Gegensteine in Ballenstedt mitnehmen. Leider ist dann entweder eine langweilige Überführungsetappe erforderlich und man baut den einen oder anderen Trail ein (das geht schon) dann wird die Tour aber doch ziemlich anstrengend und lang...wenns lange hell ist kann man das aber ruhig mal machen.

Ich würde ja die Langensteintour gern mal mitrollen...am Berg ist dann halt eure Geduld gefragt. Ich krieg mich kraftausdauertechnisch einfach nich gepimpt 

Btw...wie fährt man denn am geschmeidigsten von Langenstein zum Regenstein und von dort zum Großvater...oder gibts da ne Art GPS track? Bekomm das gerade nich visualisiert.


----------



## downhillsau (20. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> da war der Ritter mit bei
> 
> Alle Sandsteinformationen miteinander zu verbinden geht sicher. Die Frage ist halt: lohnt sich das? Bzw. MUSS man meines Erachtens dann auf jeden Fall noch die Gegensteine in Ballenstedt mitnehmen. Leider ist dann entweder eine langweilige Überführungsetappe erforderlich und man baut den einen oder anderen Trail ein (das geht schon) dann wird die Tour aber doch ziemlich anstrengend und lang...wenns lange hell ist kann man das aber ruhig mal machen.
> 
> ...



Hey, na dann kennt der Ritter doch schon einiges. Von Langenstein rüber zur Regensteinmühle ist sehr ätzend, da nur Feldweg.Von dort aus am Waldrand entlang und durch die Stadt hoch bis zum Großvater.GPS ist bei uns noch nicht angekommen. Ich meld mich, sobald wir die Runde mal wieder fahren.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß es. Bin heute da 2mal lang, nördlich an der Waldkante entlang. Da führen ein Paar schöne Dirt Tracks im Wald lang. Ich wollte mal ein Foto vom Wasserwerk  reinstellen.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Oktober 2012)

ups, da habe ich ja einiges überlesen, dachte es hat noch keiner


----------



## fm7775 (20. Oktober 2012)

von Langestein nach Regenstein, hinten am Goldbach lang, kommt man auch nach Blankenburg

http://www.komoot.de/r/#routing=lon...Langenstein, Harz;skill:mtb;sport:mtb;type:AB


Micha, das waren übrigens die FH DH Trails die ich da gesehen habe. Südlich vom Klusfelsen, heute war es etwas dunkel. Wir sind erst 18:45 in Wernigerode losgefahren und waren 19:25 in Harsleben, bin dann noch nach OSchersleben und war um 20:21 zu Hause. Mit einem Fernlicht auf dem Kopf geht alles.) 160 km war der Ritt und 1200 HM


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Oktober 2012)

Also bei einer erneuten "Nordharztour", sehr gerne auch im Winter, wäre ich mit dabei, würde bestimmt ein paar Leute mitbringen. Und landschaftlich finde ich die Ecke sowieso schön, wenn dann noch ein paar Single-Trails & Abfahrten dabei wären, um so besser.
Nur die Planung würde ich lieber Leuten überlassen, die sich auskennen. Falls es soweit ist, einfach wieder in WR-Forum ein Aufruf starten.
Ich weiß, ich war der Auslöser für diese leichte thematische Abschweifung, aber wenn Ihr jetzt bitte wieder Eure Aufmerksamkeit dem Sühnekreuz schenken würdet...


----------



## micha.qlb (21. Oktober 2012)

achso..das der Rate-Thread 

ich tippe auf Stolberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Oktober 2012)

Nicht ganz, ziemlich genau 40 km in Richtung Osten (mit einer leicht südlichen Abweichung) gehen, dann passt es.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, ziemlich genau 40 km in Richtung Osten (mit einer leicht südlichen Abweichung) gehen, dann passt es.


Könnte das Kreuz in Osterhausen sein.
Etwa  1995 wurde bei Brückenbauarbeiten am Ortsrand von Osterhausen ein gut  erhaltenes Steinkreuz, das wahrscheinlich aus dem 15. bis 16.  Jahrhundert stammt, entdeckt. http://www.suehnekreuz.de/ikono/


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Oktober 2012)

Korrekte Antwort! Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Friedrich von Schiller hat in seinem Leben viel geschrieben, darunter auch über den Forstberuf.


Wo steht denn diese Tafel?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Oktober 2012)

Udo, Du hast uns mal wieder beim Doof-Sein erwischt. Ohne Tipp geht da nichts.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Udo, Du hast uns mal wieder beim Doof-Sein erwischt. Ohne Tipp geht da nichts.


Also, es ist schon etwas schwieriger, gebe ich zu.
Also Tipp ehemaliges Grenzgebiet, und am Phahl rechts unten sieht man noch zwei Metallbänder die einen Kasten halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (23. Oktober 2012)

einen Stempelkasten?


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> einen Stempelkasten?


Ja einen HWN Kasten.


----------



## fm7775 (23. Oktober 2012)

dann löse ich mal auf

es ist ein idyllisch gelegener Rastplatz (525 m ü. NN) in Grüntal östlich von Benneckenstein

ja eine Stempelstelle ist da auch, glaube die 49


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> dann löse ich mal auf
> 
> es ist ein idyllisch gelegener Rastplatz (525 m ü. NN) in Grüntal östlich von Benneckenstein
> 
> ja eine Stempelstelle ist da auch, glaube die 49


Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## fm7775 (24. Oktober 2012)

War heute ne Runde drehen, leider nichts passendes gefunden. Also mal im Archiv gesehen.

ich wurde von Paul Schultze-Naumburg erbaut, wann war das und wo bin ich


----------



## kalihalde (24. Oktober 2012)

Hättest ja mal ein schönes Nebelbild einstellen können . Danke für den Hinweis. Sehr interessant. Jetzt weiß ich endlich wer Schloss Cecilienhof in Potsdam errichtet hat .


----------



## fm7775 (24. Oktober 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hättest ja mal ein schönes Nebelbild einstellen können . Danke für den Hinweis. Sehr interessant. Jetzt weiß ich endlich wer Schloss Cecilienhof in Potsdam errichtet hat .



Ich habe noch ein sonniges vom Samstag.

Hebe ich mir aber auf


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2012)

Du hast Peseckendorfer Schloß besucht, die Jugendbildungsstätte.
*Kastanienallee 32 
39387 Oschersleben OT Peseckendorf*

 Die Familie Schaeper,  veranlasste in den Jahren 1906 bis 1909 den Bau des jetzigen Schlosses  durch den Architekten Paul Schultze-Naumburg.


----------



## fm7775 (25. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Du hast Peseckendorfer Schloß besucht, die Jugendbildungsstätte.
> *Kastanienallee 32
> 39387 Oschersleben OT Peseckendorf*
> 
> Die Familie Schaeper,  veranlasste in den Jahren 1906 bis 1909 den Bau des jetzigen Schlosses  durch den Architekten Paul Schultze-Naumburg.



Richtig, war mein Tipp zu früh gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Richtig, war mein Tipp zu früh gewesen.


Ja hättest ruhig noch etwas warten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2012)

Auf eine meiner diesjährigen Touren sah ich diese Dame flankiert von zwei Herren stehen.
Wo habe ich sie stehen sehen?


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wird ein Tipp benötigt, müsste aber doch eindeutig sein.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier ein Tipp: Manchmal versperrt salziges Hochwasser die Zufahrt zum Ort.


----------



## Kasebi (28. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Auf eine meiner diesjährigen Touren sah ich diese Dame flankiert von zwei Herren stehen.
> Wo habe ich sie stehen sehen?



Röblingen am See
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Röblingen am See
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Na endlich hat sich einer getraut. Kasebi mach dann mal weiter, auch ja wie sind denn eigentlich die Schneeverhältnisse bei Dir?


----------



## Kasebi (28. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na endlich hat sich einer getraut. Kasebi mach dann mal weiter, auch ja wie sind denn eigentlich die Schneeverhältnisse bei Dir?



Es taut. Da wird nicht viel übrigbleiben von der weißen Pracht. Der Schnee war übrigens so naß und schwer das den die Bäume kaum getragen haben. Deswegen wars im Wald gefährlich. 
Genug abgeschweift. Bild giebts dann morgen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2012)

Da will ich mal. Ein Foto aus wärmeren Tagen. Obwohl es auch an einem Oktobertag, aber nicht in diesem Jahr, entstanden ist.
Also wie heißt dieses Gewässer.  
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein, das der Standort des Fotografen in Thüringen liegt und der See, zum größten Teil zu Sachsen-Anhalt gehört und eigentlich gar kein See ist?


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Oktober 2012)

tippe auf Stausee Kelbra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das der Standort des Fotografen in Thüringen liegt und der See, zum größten Teil zu Sachsen-Anhalt gehört und eigentlich gar kein See ist?



Richtig. Weißt du auch noch wann und wo das war? 



micha.qlb schrieb:


> tippe auf Stausee Kelbra



Ebenfalls richtig. Bitte heitermachen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Oktober 2012)

na denn



ich hätt gern den Namen und die Funktion die das Gebäude hatte


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Richtig. Weißt du auch noch wann und wo das war? ..............


Das war die Heldrungen-Kyff- Bergatour 06.10.2010 und der Standort war Schloßberg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Oktober 2012)

Vermutlich eine von den vielen Warten, die es im Vorharz gibt.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> na denn
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 240237
> 
> ich hätt gern den Namen und die Funktion die das Gebäude hatte


Die Außenhülle sieht auf dem Bild nicht gerade alt aus. Könnte Beton sein, wenn Beton dann vielleicht Wasserturm oder Bunker.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Oktober 2012)

RR ist nah dran und Udo hat auch etwas "Mittelrichtiges" gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (29. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vermutlich eine von den vielen Warten, die es im Vorharz gibt.



Ich löse mal nicht, aber gebe trotzdem meinen Senf dazu. Das stimmt soweit Ritter Runkel und die Warten hatten auch ihre Funktionen. Dieser Turm erinnert mich an das letztjährige Team-Orientierungsrennen. Kurz vor dem Ziel sind wir dran vorbei gefahren und war ich schlach alle (warum fährt man sowas auch mitm Enduro-Bike) und dann noch Gegenwind...wenn ich nur wüsste, wo Start und Ziel war he he...


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Oktober 2012)

Der Wind kommt dort immer von vorn...selbst wenn man das Bike direkt umdreht...der Wind dreht mit


----------



## downhillsau (29. Oktober 2012)

oh ja, sowas kenn ich och. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass man auf ner Anhöhe fährt, wo man gut Ausschau halten kann


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Oktober 2012)

http://www.warttuerme.de/Sachsen-Anhalt/sachsen-anhalt.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quedlinburger_Landgraben

Ich glaube, der MTBO startete in Badeborn.

Der Turm sieht aus wie Bicklingswarte.[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]

Zum Zweck der Warte: an der Dorfwüstung Bicklingen gelegen, diente die Warte zum Schutz Quedlinburgs und bewachte den                                              Bachübergang.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Oktober 2012)

korrekt...das Wartensystem ist übrigens ring um Quedlinburg sehr ausgeprägt und recht gut erhalten...kann man auch ne schöne Bike-Tour draus machen 

zum Turm selber: der sieht so neu aus @Udo1 weil den mal eine Initiative restauriert und begehbar gemacht hat.

zum Quedlinburger Landgraben: Wenn man aus Richtung Bückemühle (Suderode) kommt und Richtung Quarmbeck auf dem R1 fährt, kommt igrendwann eine Brücke über den Kalte Tal Bach (der isses glaube) und danach kann man die Reste der Quedlinburger Landwehr bewundern...Völlig unbedarft ist die als solche kaum wahrzunehmen...wenn mans aber weiß ist das schon irgendwie beeindruckend, was die Ritter R....der damaligen Zeit sich so alles einfallen lassen haben 

dran du bist RR


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Oktober 2012)

@micha.qlb: eine "Warten-Tour" klingt nicht schlecht......

Bin gerade in einem kurzen Urlaub und finde auf meinem Rechner kein passendes Bild, wer möchte übernehmen?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Bin gerade in einem kurzen Urlaub und finde auf meinem Rechner kein passendes Bild, wer möchte übernehmen?



Deinen Urlaub? Wo bist du denn?


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Oktober 2012)

Achtung Sensationeller Wortwitz: Wird dann ne langsame Tour...wenn wir überall warten

ja, man kann das in die "Sandsteinformationen-Tour einbauen". Das ist dann allerdings nen ordentliches Programm.

Hab auch keine Bilder mehr...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du immer mal ein Warte-Bild einstellst, hast Du für die nächsten 2 Jahre ausgesorgt.

Bin für ein langes WE in der Nähe von Ilmenau, ohne Rad. Hätte auch nicht viel Sinn, da hier knapp 10 cm Schnee lagen. Im Nadelwald wars wie Winter, nur mit den Labbäumen sah es zuweilen skuril aus: Schnee auf bunten Bäumen bzw. buntes Laub auf einer Schneedecke. Taut aber heute schon wieder weg.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> korrekt...das Wartensystem ist übrigens ring um Quedlinburg sehr ausgeprägt und recht gut erhalten...kann man auch ne schöne Bike-Tour draus machen





Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @micha.qlb: eine "Warten-Tour" klingt nicht schlecht......



Und wenn ihr die dann noch so gestalten würdet das die mit ner Touren- oder Marathonfeile zu fahren ist dann würde sich sogar meinereiner aufraffen und mitfahren. Denn ich muß gestehen der große Harzkenner bin ich nicht. Schon gar nicht den Nordrand. Bloß für FR und mehr fehlt mir Ausrüstung und Material. Dazu kommt das ich seit dem Unfall im letzten Jahr sehr viel "ruhiger" geworden bin. Übrigens. Udo könntet ihr mit so einer Tour auch begeistern.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2012)

Da wäre ich auch dabei! Geht ja bei gutem Wetter auch im Winter, sind ja keine Höhenlagen. Und zwangsläufig bei mir dann auch mit Hardtail...


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Oktober 2012)

Für das nächste Jahr habe ich mindestens 2 schöne Touren inpetto...

- Warten-Sandstein Tour (viele km, CC-Roller ausreichend)
- Bodetal (AM/Enduro/CC)
- Hexentanzplatz 6mal hoch und runter Tour (AM/Enduro/CC)

würde die führen bzw an jemanden abgeben der auch Bock drauf hat und sich noch besser auskennt (Bodetal hinten raus). Wann und wie und wo gebe ich rechtzeitig bekannt. Muss allerdings erstmal meinen Miniskus-Befund und die Konsequenzen abwarten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt richtig gut! 

Was den Miniskus angeht, da wünsche ich (ohne egoistische Hintergedanken) eine harmlose Diagnose und keine Konsequenzen.

Ähem... das Rätsel, hat keiner ein Bild?


----------



## Pittus (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sich keiner traut





Ist eher eine hier Unterpräsentierte Ecke von Sachsen-Anhalt
Auf dieser Bank sitze ich seit ca. 8 Jahren einmal im Jahr, 120 km hab ich da hinter mir und 100 vor mir bis zum Tagesziel, welches dann in einem anderen Bundesland liegt.

Pitt


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Oktober 2012)

hmm "unterrepräsentiert" ist quasie alles außer Halle und Harz  kann also viel sein...

Die Schilder an der Brücke deuten für mich, ohne das jetzt nachzuprüfen oder zu wissen, darauf hin, dass dort Schifffahrt betrieben wird? Na jedenfalls scheidet die Elbe aus weils zu schmal erscheint und der einzige Fluss den ich noch mit Schifffahrt in Verbindung bringe ist dann die Saale....

Mein Tipp:  irgengendwo auf dem Saaleradweg


----------



## kalihalde (30. Oktober 2012)

Also für mich sieht das eher nach der Havel aus. Die Bank könnte sich auf der Stadtinsel von Havelberg befinden. Über die Brücke sollte die Genthiner Straße führen. Und Pittus säße vor einer Pension mit originellem Namen .


----------



## Pittus (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ging ja schnell , obwohl Biergartenpension "Zur alten Post" find ich nicht so originell. 
Noch mal ein anderer Blickwinkel.




Na, dann mach mal weiter.

Pitt


----------



## kalihalde (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke, Pittus. Bei Google Maps stand bei mir nur "Biergartenpension".

Ärgere mich jetzt ein wenig, dass ich gestern so schnell gelöst habe. Das wäre ja ein schönes Rätselbild für die nördliche und hier leider nicht so stark vertretene Fraktion gewesen . 

Angeregt durch ein Rätselbild von Ruedi04 und den Kommentar von micha.qlb:


micha.qlb schrieb:


> wenn sowas wirklich in S-A steht, will ich sofort weg von hier


 
stelle ich die Frage aller Fragen. Wo bin ich?





P.S. Wer es nicht gleich (er)kennt und den Gockel zur Hilfe nimmt, sollte sehr stark sein, denn bei den Begriffen  "Kettensägenkunst" und "Sachsen-Anhalt", möchte man Michas Kommentar für sich selbst auch umsetzen. Demnächst gibt es von mir wieder ´ne romanische Kirche, versprochen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. November 2012)

Nach dieser Ankündigung über die nötige Stärke beim Googeln traut sich nun keiner zu recherchieren. Nun brauchen wir einen Tipp von Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (1. November 2012)

Na gut, dann will ich mal nicht so sein .
Hinter mir befindet sich eine von 222 Stempelstellen. Vor mir das untere Ende eines Weges, der nach einem Dichter der deutschen Romantik benannt ist. Pittus hat übrigens letztens hier ein "Heimatlied" dieses Dichters im Rätselfaden angestimmt.


----------



## Pittus (1. November 2012)

Lindenstadt?

Pitt,


----------



## kalihalde (2. November 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> Lindenstadt?
> 
> Pitt,


 
. Leider nicht richtig. 

Dann stimme ich noch mal das Lied an. Drei, Vier ... Heimatlied

Der Dichter dieser Zeilen gab dem Weg im Rätselbildhintergrund seinen Namen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2012)

Am 11.09.1805 unternahm Josepf von Eichendorff eine Wanderung durch den Harz mit seinem Bruder und einigen Studenten. 
Die Wanderung ging von Ballenstedt nach Gernrode, wahrscheinlich der Fürstenweg. Dann gingen sie ohne Studenten, unter Führung von zwei Frauen die auch das Gepäck zu tragen hatten, durch das Selketal weiter Richtung Sternhaus und weiter zur Victorshöhe. Ich glaube auf diesem Abschnitt müsste vielleicht der gesuchte Ort liegen. Es muss auf jeden Fall eine Stempelstelle sein wo ich noch nicht war.


----------



## kalihalde (2. November 2012)

Eichendorff und Harz sind schon mal richtig, Udo1 . 
Dass die Damen das Gepäck tragen durften, werde ich mal bei der nächsten Familienwanderung anbringen .

Warum der Weg "Von-Eichendorff-Weg" heißt, weiß ich leider (noch) nicht, aber er liegt weiter westlich, als die von Udo1 beschriebene Route.

Udo1, ich dachte Du bist schon Harzer Wanderkaiser? Das mit dem Stempeln habe ich, dank des Bilderrätsels, jetzt für meine bislang "wandermüden" Kinder entdeckt und es hat prima funktioniert. Wir mussten sie fast bremsen, damit die Touren nicht zu lang werden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. November 2012)

Gepäck tragende Damen? Hoffentlich liest hier Frau Schwarzer nicht mit, sonst ist ruck-zuck das Rätsel-Forum dicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Eichendorff und Harz sind schon mal richtig, Udo1 .
> Dass die Damen das Gepäck tragen durften, werde ich mal bei der nächsten Familienwanderung anbringen .
> 
> Warum der Weg "Von-Eichendorff-Weg" heißt, weiß ich leider (noch) nicht, aber er liegt weiter westlich, als die von Udo1 beschriebene Route.
> ...


Also Wanderkaiser, nur Wanderkönig, mir fehlen noch 110 Stempel.
Also ich weiß nicht wo der Waldschrat steht, aber auf dem nachfolgenden Link steht der weitere Wanderverlauf der Gebrüder von Eichendorff, vielleicht hat dann jemand eine Idee. http://www.harzkaleidoskop.de/berwan/joseph v. eichendorff.htm


----------



## kalihalde (2. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also Wanderkaiser, nur Wanderkönig, mir fehlen noch 110 Stempel.
> Also ich weiß nicht wo der Waldschrat steht, aber auf dem nachfolgenden Link steht der weitere Wanderverlauf der Gebrüder von Eichendorff, vielleicht hat dann jemand eine Idee. http://www.harzkaleidoskop.de/berwan/joseph v. eichendorff.htm


 
Gratulation zum Wanderkönig, Udo1.

Danke für den Link. Im weiteren Wanderverlauf kommen die Gebrüder von Eichendorff doch noch in die Nähe des Rätselortes .

Zum diesjährigen Saisonopening unter der Leitung von Hasifisch sind wir den Weg "grinsend" runtergefahren. Na, fällt der Groschen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. November 2012)

Am unteren Ende des "von Eichendorff-Stiegs"? Da ich die Harz-Stiege immer mit geschlossenen Augen und nur nach Gehöhr fahre, kann ich mich an diese Holzfigur nicht erinnern.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Am unteren Ende des "von Eichendorff-Stiegs"? Da ich die Harz-Stiege immer mit geschlossenen Augen und nur nach Gehöhr fahre, kann ich mich an diese Holzfigur nicht erinnern.


Dann kommen ja nur noch die Stempelstellen rund um Thale in Frage, vielleicht so bei der HWN068. Aber auch am heutigen Welttag der Männer habe ich noch keine richtige Ahnung.


----------



## kalihalde (3. November 2012)

*"... Nach dem Mittag machten sie sich auf den Weg in Richtung Brocken. ..."*

In diesem Teil der historischen Wegbeschreibung (Udos Link) müsst Ihr suchen.

Der Weg kann in diesem Bereich durchaus als Stieg bezeichnet werden. Ein Hallenser hatte im Frühjahr die Steilheit wohl auch ein wenig unterschätzt und war kurzzeitig schneller als sein Rad .

Und hier noch der offizielle Stempelstellenhinweis: Es ist im weiteren Umfeld die einzige dreistellige Stempelstelle .


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> *"... Nach dem Mittag machten sie sich auf den Weg in Richtung Brocken. ..."*
> 
> In diesem Teil der historischen Wegbeschreibung (Udos Link) müsst Ihr suchen.
> 
> ...


Die Stempelstelle HWN174 Neu befindet sich am Hohnehof, sollte es dort sein wo der Waldschrat steht.


----------



## kalihalde (3. November 2012)

Nach zahlreichen Treffern, jetzt versenkt, Udo1 darf weiter machen . 

Hohnehof, Stempelstelle 174, oder ehem. Forsthaus Hohne bei Drei-Annen-Hohne ist richtig. 

Ich gebe zu, dass mein erster Hinweis bzgl. des "Endes" eines Weges wohl nicht ganz korrekt war, sorry. Die Harzreise von Eichendorff kannte ich bislang nicht und der "Eichendorff-Weg" war für mich nur die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen Glashüttenweg und Forsthaus Hohne . 
Das Bilderrätsel "bildet", danke Udo .


----------



## fm7775 (4. November 2012)

das Ding steht am Forthaus Hohne? Man bin ich blind gewesen, da bin ich doch mindestens 4mal dies Jahr dran vorbei.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2012)

Fast am Schluss einer Tour, wir waren schon ein wenig kaputt, legte ich noch einen kleinen Schlenker ein, so gute 20% aufwärts.
Auf halber Strecke, als die Zunge schon auf dem Boden schliff, erblickten wir diese Quelle.

Mit einem Hinweis, Kein Trinkwasser, es kam aber auch kein Wasser raus.
Wo befindet sich diese Quelle. Der Name des Ortes reicht vollkommen.


----------



## fm7775 (4. November 2012)

kann kein Bild erkennen, Pixelfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> kann kein Bild erkennen, Pixelfehler


Ich sehe es bei mir aber klar und deutlich.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> kann kein Bild erkennen, Pixelfehler



sehe auch nüscht


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

Ich ja. Google Chrome.


----------



## kalihalde (4. November 2012)

Also, ich sehe was, erkenne aber nichts .


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2012)

hab mir gez die "src" rausgesucht und kann nun sagen...dass ich keinen schimmer habe wo dieser brunnen is 

http://de.sevenload.com/im/tEbcYyi


----------



## fm7775 (5. November 2012)

so jetzt kann ich das Bild auch im Forum sehen, aber gestern gings nicht. 

k.A. Wo das ist. Ausschluss Calciumquelle


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> so jetzt kann ich das Bild auch im Forum sehen, aber gestern gings nicht.
> 
> k.A. Wo das ist. Ausschluss Calciumquelle


Diesmal befindet sich diese Quelle nicht im Harz.
Nächster Tipp heute Nachmittag nach der WP-Eröffnungsrunde von 3/5 des BRUSRGURTFAHRER Teams.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. November 2012)

Seid ihr den 20%igen Anstieg aus einem Flusstal heraus gefahren?


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2012)

ritter runkel schrieb:


> seid ihr den 20%igen anstieg aus einem flusstal heraus gefahren?


ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2012)

Tipp: Wenn Leipzig den Zuschlag für die Ausrichtung der Olympischen Spiele bekommen hätte, dann wäre dort ........


----------



## micha.qlb (5. November 2012)

der Hydrant zum Löschen des Olympischen Feuers?


----------



## fm7775 (5. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> der Hydrant zum Löschen des Olympischen Feuers?




btw, ich sehe hier immer noch kein Bild im Forum. Nur der externe Link von Micha geht. Aber auf Arbeit kann ich das Bild laden, aber sogar den Cache von Firefox gelöscht. Nix, nur das obere 5-tel ist zu sehen


----------



## micha.qlb (5. November 2012)

habe exakt die selben symptome...komisch


----------



## kalihalde (6. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Tipp: Wenn Leipzig den Zuschlag für die Ausrichtung der Olympischen Spiele bekommen hätte, dann wäre dort ........


 
... keine Ahnung .

Das Olympiakonzept sah in Sachsen-Anhalt eigentlich nur das Kurt-Wabbel-Stadion in Halle vor . Aber das Brunnenhäuschen vom Gesundbrunnen sieht, glaube ich, anders aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. November 2012)

Könnte das irgendwo an der Weißen Elster (grobe) Nähe Zeitz sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Tipp: Wenn Leipzig den Zuschlag für die Ausrichtung der Olympischen Spiele bekommen hätte, dann wäre dort ........



...die  Wettkampfstrecke für die CC Rennen gewesen?  Goseck?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...die  Wettkampfstrecke für die CC Rennen gewesen?  Goseck?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Bingo kasebi, dann mach mal weiter. Die Quelle befindet sich an der Burgstraße, die vom Saaleradwanderweg hoch zum Schloß Goseck führt, ungefähr im zweiten Drittel auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Kasebi (7. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bingo kasebi, dann mach mal weiter. Die Quelle befindet sich an der Burgstraße, die vom Saaleradwanderweg hoch zum Schloß Goseck führt, ungefähr im zweiten Drittel auf der rechten Seite.



Eigentlich habe ich ja nicht den Brunnen erraten. Ich wußte "nur" über die Olympiastrecke Bescheid.  Deswegen und in Ermangelung eines vernünftigen Bildes gebe ich ab an den schnellsten. Ich muß  irgendwann mal meine Dias digitalisieren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## micha.qlb (7. November 2012)

behalt die Dias...wenn ich fertig bin (opa hatte viele) verkauf ich Archivkoffer und Diarähmchen...Interesse??


----------



## Kasebi (7. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> verkauf ich Archivkoffer und Diarähmchen...Interesse??



Nö. D zurück) Von dem Krempel hab ich noch genug rumliegen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (9. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .... gebe ich ab an den schnellsten.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Will denn keiner? Dann probiere ich es doch noch mal. Allerdings erteile ich Udo1 bis Sonntag nach unserer Tour *RÄTSELVERBOT*.  Das gilt auch wenn wir nicht fahren. Selbst wenn mir dann eher zum  zumute ist.

Wo ist der Tunnel. Was ist das für ein Denkmal.







also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung!
Geht da eine Bahnlinie über den Tunnel?


----------



## Kasebi (11. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung!
> Geht da eine Bahnlinie über den Tunnel?



Ja, aber keine der DB. Hat alles was mit Kohle zu tun. Und ich meine richtige Kohle. Das Denkmal hat etwas mit Deutschlands unrühmlicher Vergangenheit zu tun. Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur, wie sagt man, Insider bekannt.
Wenn Udo oder ein anderer bis heute Abend nicht löst dann mach ich das. Bloß bin ich dann raus.

Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Will denn keiner? Dann probiere ich es doch noch mal. Allerdings erteile ich Udo1 bis Sonntag nach unserer Tour *RÄTSELVERBOT*.  Das gilt auch wenn wir nicht fahren. Selbst wenn mir dann eher zum  zumute ist.
> 
> Wo ist der Tunnel. Was ist das für ein Denkmal.
> 
> ...


Na dann löse ich mal.
Es ist der Tunnel der zur Halde Pirkau/Nonnewitz führt. Östlicher Ortsausgang Nonnewitz an der L191 gelegen. 
Koordinate: Rechts: 33 298874
hoch: 5664704
 Hinter dem Tunnel rechts abbiegen dann kommt man zu dem Denkmal, das an 19 unbekannte Sowjetsoldaten und  60 Zwangsarbeiter erinnert die hier im Abraum zw. 1939 und 1945  verscharrt worden sind.


----------



## Kasebi (11. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann löse ich mal.
> Es ist der Tunnel der zur Halde Pirkau/Nonnewitz führt. Östlicher Ortsausgang Nonnewitz an der L191 gelegen.
> Koordinate: Rechts: 33 298874
> hoch: 5664704
> Hinter dem Tunnel rechts abbiegen dann kommt man zu dem Denkmal, das an 19 unbekannte Sowjetsoldaten und  60 Zwangsarbeiter erinnert die hier im Abraum zw. 1939 und 1945  verscharrt worden sind.



 Und du bist drann

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2012)

Wo steht diese kleine Orgel? Das Gebäude steht im Zentrum einer Anlage, als kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## kalihalde (13. November 2012)

Da hast Du aber wieder mal eine harte Nuss aus Deinem Fotoarchiv geholt, Udo1.

Ich erkenne lediglich einen wilden Mix aus romanischen, barocken und klassizistischen (schreibt man das so?) Bauelementen. 
Das deutet entweder auf ein hohes Alter des Bauwerkes, das dann öfter mal im Stil der Zeit verhübscht wurde, oder es ist gar nicht so alt wie es vorgibt und stammt aus der Zeit des Historismus .

P.S. Die Orgel ist vermutlich neueren Datums.


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Da hast Du aber wieder mal eine harte Nuss aus Deinem Fotoarchiv geholt, Udo1.
> 
> Ich erkenne lediglich einen wilden Mix aus romanischen, barocken und klassizistischen (schreibt man das so?) Bauelementen.
> Das deutet entweder auf ein hohes Alter des Bauwerkes, das dann öfter mal im Stil der Zeit verhübscht wurde, oder es ist gar nicht so alt wie es vorgibt und stammt aus der Zeit des Historismus .
> ...


Gotisch und barock ist schon mal richtig, wobei nur ein Seitenanbau an dem Gebäude gotisch ist. Ach ja die Orgel ist neueren Datums und ersetzte 1994 die alte Rühlmann Orgel.


----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

Das könnte die Burg Querfurt sein, genauer die Orgel in der Burgkapelle.


----------



## Tiborange (13. November 2012)

ich würde das bestätigen:  Orgel in der Querfurter Burgkapelle...


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Das könnte die Burg Querfurt sein, genauer die Orgel in der Burgkapelle.


Ja, es ist die Kiche in der Burg Querfurt. Der kreuzförmige Kirchenbau wurde 1162 errichtet. Und die Kirche hat einen achteckigen Vierungsturm.
(Unter Vierung wird im Kirchenbau der Raum bezeichnet, der beim Zusammentreffen des Haupt- und Querschiffes einer Kirche entsteht.)
siehe auch Quelle wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Querfurt
Somit kannst du,Burba, weitermachen.


----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

Schön, dass es Google gibt, da konnt ich auch mal was rauskriegen . 99% der Rätselei finden ja südlich der B 6 statt, da bin ich nicht soo häufig.
Ich stell nachher n Foto ein. Muss es erstmal klein kriegen zum hochladen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Schön, dass es Google gibt, da konnt ich auch mal was rauskriegen . 99% der Rätselei finden ja südlich der B 6 statt, da bin ich nicht soo häufig.
> Ich stell nachher n Foto ein. Muss es erstmal klein kriegen zum hochladen.


Du hast recht, so oberhalb Magdeburg scheint es keinen zu geben die hier im Forum aktiv ist, mit Ausnahme der hier vertretenen Magdeburger.
Wäre schön den hohen Norden unseres Landes auch mal kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

Ja, nicht viele Börde-, Altmark- oder sonstige nördlich der B 6 wohnende Biker scheinen mitzuraten. Obwohl, da war doch mal einer aus Tangermünde , vor vielen Seiten.

Also jetzt mein Rätsel: 




Was ist das? Hier kam ich Sonntag vorbei. 

Und hatte unter anderem diesen Ausblick



Und nicht schummeln (etwa in meinen Fotos nachsehen)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1254663


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiborange (13. November 2012)

DAS WEISS ICH!!! JUHU!!! 

Die Paulskopfwarte bei der Huyburg... da war ich vor nem Monat mit meiner Tochter spazieren (wandern mit Kindern  )


----------



## fm7775 (13. November 2012)

Bestätigung. Kenn ich auch, da gibt es übrigens einen schönen Ausblick nach Osten, wer also mal zur Sommensonnenwende 21.6. rum einen schönene Sonnenaufgang geniessen möchte. Da ist die perfekte Stelle im Raum Magdeburg. Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, weil vom ADFC mal ne Lerchentour um 03:00 früh Richtung Schermen ging, um den Sonnenaufgang um 04:47 zu geniessen. Ich habs dies Jahr alleine gemacht, Teufelsberg bei Ochtmersleben, Richtung Zielitzer Kaliberge


P.S. Udo, dein Bild konnte ich wieder nicht erkennen, nur das ober 5tel


----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

das is soo fieees, da bin ich schon mal dran und denn kriegts gleich einer raus! Und auch noch einer von der Südländergang, die sowieso immer alleine spielen.

Genug geheult. Das ist ne schöne Ecke und ziemlich unbekannt, also auch nie überlaufen. Kann man zu jeder Jahreszeit schön wandern oder biken.

Und weil ich die Fotos nun nicht beim Rätsel als Hinweise loswurde,stell ich sie halt als Impressionen hier zu.

auf der Huysburg (da war auf Seite 12 schon mal jemand)




auf dem Kammweg




an und in der Daneilshöhle







Tiborange, nun Du!


----------



## fm7775 (13. November 2012)

sagt Bescheid, wenn Ihr da nochmal ne Tour hin macht, komme aus Oschersleben


----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Bestätigung. Kenn ich auch, da gibt es übrigens einen schönen Ausblick nach Osten, wer also mal zur Sommensonnenwende 21.6. rum einen schönene Sonnenaufgang geniessen möchte. Da ist die perfekte Stelle im Raum Magdeburg. Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, weil vom ADFC mal ne Lerchentour um 03:00 früh Richtung Schermen ging, um den Sonnenaufgang um 04:47 zu geniessen. Ich habs dies Jahr alleine gemacht, Teufelsberg bei Ochtmersleben, Richtung Zielitzer Kaliberge
> 
> 
> Na das ist ja bei Dir um die Ecke, zwei HEX-Stationen und n Stückchen Straße entfernt (nicht der Teufelsberg, der Huy)


----------



## Tiborange (13. November 2012)

....das sollte einfach sein....
das Photo ist schon etwas älter... aber das eindeutigste was ich in meinem Fundus hatte... der Rest ist fast immer nur Wald, Sand und Schlamm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

Peißnitzbrücke in Halle? (Brücke der Freundschaft)


----------



## Tiborange (13. November 2012)

Exakt... eine Doppelkragarmbrücke... mit blick in richtung Brückenzollhäuschen...

Bist dran!!!


----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

Macht Spaß!
Aber nun muss ich erstmal anfangen, Fotos mit markanten Punkten zu sammeln.
Aber eins hab ich noch. Und diesmal nicht so einfach  (hoffe ich)


----------



## Tiborange (13. November 2012)

irgendwo an der Elbe?


----------



## Burba (13. November 2012)

schon mal richtig, aber reicht nicht


----------



## Ruedi04 (13. November 2012)

Was für'n geiler Lenker.... Bekommt man da auf längeren Touren Schwielen? 
Zurück zum Bild.... Keine Ahnng


----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2012)

schickes bike... ist das n Holzlenker?? Hätt ich auch gern..leider in meinem Provinz-Nest völlig fehl am Platz 

...ich tippe mal weiter: LINKS der Elbe

..haaaa Ruedi war schneller


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

Ja, ist n Holzlenker. Nein, Schwielen gibts nicht, fährt sich ziemlich komfortabel, auch auf längeren Touren. 

Und, Micha.qlb, haben die lieben Mitbürger im schönen Qlb etwa was gegen schöne Bikes? Und wenn 
Ähh, Dein Hinweis "links der Elbe" ist....(mal flussabwärts denken...) nicht ganz richtig .
Wenn nötig, gibts heut abend noch n Foto.


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2012)

Oh, SP-Schindelhauer mit Zahnriemen. Sieht man nicht alle Tage. Elbe bei Dessau vielleicht, nach dem Schild ist wohl Wasserski erlaubt.


----------



## Tiborange (14. November 2012)

Mageburg Buckau...oder Glinde (Sachsen/Anhalt)
die anderen Strecke wäre in Prettin ...denn nur an diesen 3 Orten ist Wasserski erlaubt auf der Elbe!
... und du kommst doch aus Magdeburg... wobei ich persönlich würde eher auf Glinde tippen...das ist die schönere Gegend!

ich sag *Glinde* an der Elbe (ob links oder rechts mag ich von nem Foto aus nicht beurteilen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (14. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Ja, ist n Holzlenker. Nein, Schwielen gibts nicht, fährt sich ziemlich komfortabel, auch auf längeren Touren.
> 
> Und, Micha.qlb, haben die lieben Mitbürger im schönen Qlb etwa was gegen schöne Bikes? Und wenn
> Ähh, Dein Hinweis "links der Elbe" ist....(mal flussabwärts denken...) nicht ganz richtig .
> Wenn nötig, gibts heut abend noch n Foto.



so dachte ich...hab ich die wellen wohl falsch gedeutet 

zum bike: Nein es hat niemand was gegen schöne Bikes. Aber das Leben hier ist nicht urban sondern mittelalterlich. Das ist noch lange kein Grund für kein schickes Bike zu haben...letztlich...es lohnt sich einfach nicht..passt irgendwie nicht...

und für meine 75 m Arbeitsweg hol ich auch kein Rad aus dem ..Wohnzimmer ? 


Aber, und da muss nochmal etwas weiter abschweifen. Bei uns ist es gerade übelst "IN" sich so Low Rider zu bauen...Chopper...keine Ahnung.

Was für n Trend isn da komplett an mir vorbei gegangen?


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

Mhh, ich merk schon, genausowenig, wie ich die gern gezeigten Felsformationen an der Saale in Halle erkennen würde, kennt Ihr Euch in meiner Region aus . Ein aufmerksamer Magdeburger könnte aus dem Untergrund, dem halb versteckten roten Teil und dem Schild am anderen Ufer ziemlich schnell bestimmen, wo ich da stand. Hat nix mit Wasserski zu tun. 
Lasst Euch meinen Hinweis von heut nacht doch mal auf der Zunge zergehen , was könnte "nicht ganz richtig" bedeuten?
Wenn ich es schaffe, mach ich nachher mal n aktuelles Foto, was mehr zeigt.
Und wenn ich noch mal nachlese, Tiborange ist gar nicht soo weit weg.


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

PS: Tiborange, ich meine damit aber nicht Glinde


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> so dachte ich...hab ich die wellen wohl falsch gedeutet
> 
> zum bike: Nein es hat niemand was gegen schöne Bikes. Aber das Leben hier ist nicht urban sondern mittelalterlich. Das ist noch lange kein Grund für kein schickes Bike zu haben...letztlich...es lohnt sich einfach nicht..passt irgendwie nicht...
> 
> ...



Nu, wenns nicht lohnt , man muss ja auch nicht alles... Und woher weißt Du, dass ich meine Fahrräder in die Wohnung mitnehme? 
Dieses Chopperzeugs sieht man hier auch immer mal, steckt oft ne Menge Kreativität und Arbeit drein. Wär aber überhaupt nicht meins. Gibt übrigens jährlich n Treffen dazu hier in MD.


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Oh, SP-Schindelhauer mit Zahnriemen. Sieht man nicht alle Tage. Elbe bei Dessau vielleicht, nach dem Schild ist wohl Wasserski erlaubt.



Das konnte nicht ausbleiben, dass man sich die Bikeschmiede in der eigenen Stadt mal anschaut und dann dem Haben-Wollen zum Opfer fiel. In Halle hätt ich mich wahrscheinlich bei Zonenschein infiziert


----------



## micha.qlb (14. November 2012)

hab geraten


----------



## fm7775 (14. November 2012)

Rotehornpark, in der Nähe vom  Paul-Niemeyer Gedenkstein, an der Südspitze wo sich alte Elbe und Stromelbe trennen


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Rotehornpark, in der Nähe vom  Paul-Niemeyer Gedenkstein, an der Südspitze wo sich alte Elbe und Stromelbe trennen



Bist dran!


----------



## fm7775 (14. November 2012)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...sI/AAAAAAAACN0/di9401PUL3g/s1124/GOPR5028.JPG


wo wars, was ist das Besondere an dieser "Kreuzung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

Muss ich aus dem Autokennzeichen schließen, dass auch Du etwas zu raten aus dem Harz vorsetzt?


----------



## fm7775 (14. November 2012)

ja, harz ist schon richtig, es ist ein Bild was ich auf die Schnelle auftreiben konnte. Etwas speziellles nicht vom Harz könnte ich erst am Freitag machen, oder es wird ein Nachtmotiv.


P.S. Wer Zeit hat, sollte heute mit dem Rad fahren, ist schönes Wetter.


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

P.S. Wer Zeit hat, sollte heute mit dem Rad fahren, ist schönes Wetter. [/quote]

Jaja, schon gut, ich halt gleich die Klappe, hab heut eben Sabbelwasser geschlürft.

Also auf dem Bild seh ich n kleines Schild, was wohl für ne Route steht (?) und ein ziemlich gut verstecktes Gebäude...


So, und nun gehts raus


----------



## Tiborange (14. November 2012)

hmm könnte das die alte verlassene französische Militäranlage sein?
Irgendwo auf diesem Rundweg Ifflerstal - Todtenrode - Hasenteich - Alte Straße


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. November 2012)

Könnte passen, der Rundweg "Ifflerstal - Todtenrode - Hasenteich - Alte Straße" trägt als Markierung ein grünes Dreieck:

http://hasselfelde.eckpunkt.de/wanderungen/wanderung_5.php


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2012)

Ich sehe da einfach kein Gebäude - obwohl mir fast die Augen rausgeflutscht sind...
Rein von der Optik her könnte das bei WR in der Nähe des Kastanienplatzes/Schwengskopfes sein. Oder ganz woanders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (14. November 2012)

ich seh auch kein Haus....selbst mit Filzbrille nich..

darüber hinaus seh ich auch keine Kreuzung 

aber...das besondere an dieser Kreuzung?? ist der Baum 

oder??


----------



## Tiborange (14. November 2012)

könnte das die "Adlereiche" sein im Hintergrund mitte rechts?


----------



## fm7775 (14. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> P.S. Wer Zeit hat, sollte heute mit dem Rad fahren, ist schönes Wetter.
> 
> Jaja, schon gut, ich halt gleich die Klappe, hab heut eben Sabbelwasser geschlürft.
> 
> Also auf dem Bild seh ich n kleines Schild, was wohl für ne Route steht (?) und ein ziemlich gut verstecktes Gebäude...


 kein Gebäude vorhanden




Tiborange schrieb:


> hmm könnte das die alte verlassene französische Militäranlage sein?
> Irgendwo auf diesem Rundweg Ifflerstal - Todtenrode - Hasenteich - Alte Straße



Militäranlage? Habe ich keine gesehen 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Könnte passen, der Rundweg "Ifflerstal - Todtenrode - Hasenteich - Alte Straße" trägt als Markierung ein grünes Dreieck:
> 
> http://hasselfelde.eckpunkt.de/wanderungen/wanderung_5.php



Grünes Dreieck schon, aber die Gegend stimmt nicht, nördlicher



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einfach kein Gebäude - obwohl mir fast die Augen rausgeflutscht sind...
> Rein von der Optik her könnte das bei WR in der Nähe des Kastanienplatzes/Schwengskopfes sein. Oder ganz woanders...



es gibt kein Gebäude, Ostharz haben wir ja schonmal richtig



micha.qlb schrieb:


> darüber hinaus seh ich auch keine Kreuzung
> 
> aber...das besondere an dieser Kreuzung?? ist der Baum
> 
> oder??


 nix Baum, die Kreuzung hat was Besonderes



Tiborange schrieb:


> könnte das die "Adlereiche" sein im Hintergrund mitte rechts?


 Nein, nicht der Baum

Tip1 von der "Kreuzung" führt westlich ein Pfad zu einem Berg und 
Tip2 Am Weg gibt es 2 Flächen, die eigenlich zum Anbau von Viehfutter genutzt werden, weiter nördlich gibt es noch eine, die klingt komisch


----------



## Burba (17. November 2012)

Hallooo, gehts irgendwie weiter?


----------



## fm7775 (17. November 2012)

DAs besondere gibt es im Straßenverkehr auch


----------



## Burba (17. November 2012)

REGEL Nr.4:
Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.

Denn mach mal


----------



## fm7775 (18. November 2012)

es war am Ludwig-Uhland-Weg, wenn man vom Heiligengrund links an der Dreekswiese hoch fährt kommt man durch ein Stück Buchenwald, dann kommt eine Kreuzung, die wie ein Kreisverkehr aussieht. In der Mitte eine kleine Insel. 

ich dachte am grünes Dreieck konnte man es erkennen, auf einer Wanderkarte ist der so eingezeichnet und der Wegs führt zum Mahlberg 477m


----------



## Burba (18. November 2012)

fm7775, hast Du nix mehr zu raten? Wenn ich Regel 4 richtig deute, kannst Du noch n Rätsel aufgeben. Schließlich waren ja alle zu ... um es raus zu kriegen


----------



## fm7775 (19. November 2012)

so dass hier habe ich noch gefunden.

wo steht das Häuschen?


Tipp: da steht ein fast neues Fahrzeug drin


----------



## Burba (19. November 2012)

Jaa, vermutlich wieder Harz, eine der seltenen Friedensstraßen, die roten Tore könnten auf Feuerwehr deuten, die da eventuell eines ihrer Fahrzeuge stehen hat, ich rat mal: Steht das Haus in Königshütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (19. November 2012)

Treffer. Versenkt. 

Königshütte. Das Bild ist zufällig entstanden. Meine GoPro war noch an und beim Vorbeifahren wurde das Bild geschossen.


----------



## Burba (19. November 2012)

Dann darf ich ja wieder. Hier was Einfachers (und bei besserem Wetter)
Wo ist das?
Wann bin ich da zum ersten mal gewesen?
Und mit welchem Fahrzeug?





(Frage 2 und 3 sind natürlich nicht ernst gemeint )


----------



## fm7775 (19. November 2012)

Du bist auf einer Fähre


----------



## Burba (19. November 2012)

schon nicht schlecht, und weiter? 

Sag mal, spielen wir alleine? Seit dem 14. ist von den anderen nichts mehr zu lesen .


----------



## fm7775 (19. November 2012)

ja keine Ahnung, 

kommst auch ziemlich weit rum. 

P.S. ich weiß wo das war. siehe PN, möchte aber nicht lösen


----------



## Burba (19. November 2012)

joo, immer nur Stadtpark Magdeburg wird ja auch langweilig.
Und zwischen Ostsee


 Dünen hinter Zingst

und Vogtland


 irgend ein Grenzbach nach Tchechien

ist ne Menge herrliches Geradel möglich.


PS: Gut, mal sehen, wer noch was weiss


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2012)

Die FFW habe ich wild gegoogelt aber nix gefunden. Die Dünen bei Zingst hätte ich gewusst!!!
Ist das Gewässer ein Fluß?


----------



## Burba (19. November 2012)

Ja


----------



## Burba (19. November 2012)

Achso, das mit der FFW war wegen Harz, Friedensstr. und Feuerwehr zu finden 
Das mit der Düne hätt ich nicht als Rätsel verwendet, wer kennt den schon Landschaft hinter Zingst! Nun, Ritter Runkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (19. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die FFW habe ich wild gegoogelt aber nix gefunden.



Feuerwehr Neues Auto Sachsen-Anhalt

ergibt gleich den Treffer  an 2. Stelle, wenn man drauf klickt, kommt die Anschrift der Feuerwehr. Dann bei Google Maps kiecken und siehe da von oben sieht das Haus aus, wie auf dem Foto. 

Egal. P.S. habe ich das Rätsel von Burba auch gelöst, aber ich möchte nicht schon wieder. Habe keine passenden Bilder (eigenene)




Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das Gewässer ein Fluß?



Flussrichtung ist doch erkennbar.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2012)

Irr Dich mal nicht, Fischland-Darss-Zingst ist im Sommer fest in hallescher Hand.
Kennen hier alle (o.K., zumindest kalihalde).

Ich habe nach FFW, neuem Auto und Friedenstrasse gesucht....sehr viel gefunden aus aller Welt.


----------



## fm7775 (19. November 2012)

wir sind früher nach Graal-Müritz zum Sau.., ähm Camping gefahren.


----------



## Burba (20. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Irr Dich mal nicht, Fischland-Darss-Zingst ist im Sommer fest in hallescher Hand.
> Kennen hier alle (o.K., zumindest kalihalde).
> 
> Ich habe nach FFW, neuem Auto und Friedenstrasse gesucht....sehr viel gefunden aus aller Welt.



Morgen, Morgen

ja die Gegend da oben ist auch schön, mir aber mittlerweile in der Saison zu voll (und das sind nicht alles Hallenser ). Aber während ich jeden Weg zwischen Dierhagen und Zingst abgegrast habe, ist mir eher zufällig aufgefallen, dass hinter Zingst noch ne Menge Halbinsel übrig ist .

So, aber nun zurück zu Fähre, Fluss und...???


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2012)

Ist das eine Motorfähre oder läuft die am Seil?

Stimmt, jede Menge Halbinsel, aber nur sehr wenig Wege da Nationalpark. Aber Pramer Ort lohnt, toller Blick bis Hiddensee, Rügen usw.


----------



## Burba (20. November 2012)

Ähh, muss ich mal nachdenken...

Hängt an nem Seil, das Seil ist aber nicht von Ufer zu Ufer gespannt.

Ja, zieht sich ganz schön bis Pramer Ort, aber schöner Blick von da. Interessant find ich die alten Betonpisten mittendrin, da war in den 30igern wohl n Militärflugplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das eine Motorfähre oder läuft die am Seil?


 
... sollte an einem Seil hängen - Gier(seil)fähre


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2012)

Daher fragte ich. Da gibt es 9 Stück auf der Elbe. Für die Saale ist mir der Fluss zu breit.


----------



## Burba (20. November 2012)

Wird wärmer


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2012)

Könnte Arneburg sein.


----------



## fm7775 (20. November 2012)

Arneburg?

Na dann guck mal bei google maps nach. Bei Arneburg stehen keine Bäume am Ufer.


----------



## Burba (20. November 2012)

Hast noch 8 Versuche 
Aber da fm es eh kennt und kein anderer mitmacht im Moment noch n Hinweis: Mit dem Rad war es zu mir nach Hause etwas weiter als wenn ich Dich besucht hätte


----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2012)

A... ach ich sag´s nicht. Habe keine Bilder, und außerdem wollten wir ja dem Norden eine Chance geben .


----------



## Burba (20. November 2012)

Da offensichtlich nur zwei "Nordmänner" mitspielen, einer davon das Rätsel aufgab und der andere eh bescheid weiss, dürft ihr wieder. Und nach der Steilvorlage von Kalihalde kann der Rittersmann auch lösen. Vielleicht stellt er dann n Foto ein, das nicht die Daueraufgaben Harz oder Halle (und Umgebung) beinhaltet


----------



## micha.qlb (20. November 2012)

diese zwei anforderungen schließen sich dann aber gegenseitig aus


----------



## Burba (20. November 2012)

ooch, nu habt euch mal nich sooo

Haste nich was zur Fähre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (20. November 2012)

leider nich...kenn nur den harz und halle


----------



## Burba (20. November 2012)

nu denne


----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Da offensichtlich nur zwei "Nordmänner" mitspielen, einer davon das Rätsel aufgab und der andere eh bescheid weiss, dürft ihr wieder. Und nach der Steilvorlage von Kalihalde kann der Rittersmann auch lösen. Vielleicht stellt er dann n Foto ein, das nicht die Daueraufgaben Harz oder Halle (und Umgebung) beinhaltet


 
... tja, da möchte man mal den Nordmännern eine Chance geben, das Rätsel in bislang unbekannte Weiten vordringen zu lassen, aber nein, die Nordmänner zieren sich.

Runkel hat sich heute abend beim Nacht MTBO-Sprint offensichtlich verfahren und irrt noch in der Heide umher, bis es wieder hell wird (Motto war, glaube ich, auch "dunkler than hell").

Burba, daher versuche ich mich mal mit der Lösung und werfe "Elbfähre Aken" in den Raum.


----------



## Burba (21. November 2012)

Na, Du hattest die Lösung ein paar Posts weiter vorn ja grad noch so verschluckt 
Jetzt bitte noch Frage 2 und 3 beantworten! (Nee, natürlich nicht) Mir war bei Nutzung der Fähre nur eingefallen, dass ich da vor über 30 Jahren schon mal war, als ich mit nem S 50 ner Tour von Berlin nach Gotha gemacht habe.

Nun Kalihalde, bitte ein neues Rätsel 

PS: Ich hoffe, Herr Runkel ist heil von seiner Queste zurück


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. November 2012)

Da sich hier so um mein Wohl gesorgt wird, melde ich mich mal wieder zurück. Das superb (!!!) organisierte Rennen war kein Problem, bin nicht letzter geworden. Dafür war ich beim anschließenden Biertrinken ziemlich weit vorn.
So, wer jetzt Lust auf sowas bekommen hat und die Umgebung von Halle bei Dunkelheit für 3 Stunden und 20 Minuten kennenlernen möchte: am 01.12. gibts wieder das jährliche Saaletal-Nacht-MTBO.

http://velo-ev.de/index.php?page=159

Das Rennen ist immer 1A organisiert mit witzigen Ideen (z.B. Single-Trail-Fahren nach Reflektoren oder Dart-Werfen in einer Kneipe für Zusatzpunkte...) und die Atmosphäre schön locker. Da fahren sogar Leute freiwillig mit, die sonst lieber auf Kickern Tailwips werfen oder mit großen Sprüngen zu T(h)ale prügeln.
So, Kalihalde, jetzt darfst Du.


----------



## kalihalde (21. November 2012)

Schön, dass Du wohlbehalten aus dem dunklen Wald gefunden hast, Runkel .

Laub, Nebel und Dunkelheit haben mich in den letzten Tagen in der Heide auf dem Weg zur Kleeche genug geschafft, da hatte ich gestern abend keine Lust, mich unter diesen Bedingungen noch zu orientieren .

Zurück zum Rätsel. Habe noch mal tief im Archiv gewühlt und was gefunden:





Wo parke ich?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor einem Lambo...


Hmmm....hinten ist ein kleineres Stadion zu sehen. Das impliziert, das dort keine Liga spielt, in der Lambos die Spielerfahrzeuge sind...


----------



## Kasebi (21. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vor einem Lambo...
> 
> )



Hat denn diese Asphaltwanze auch eine Anhängerkupplung? Für Fahrradträger und Wohnwagen ziehen.  Sonnst ist die Kiste ja nutzlos
Ansonsten wie üblich. Kein Plan.
Also bis dann
Kasebi

Psst.. sieht trotzdem Geil aus das Dingens. Aber nicht verraten.


----------



## Burba (21. November 2012)

Jaaa, alsoo, ehhh, neee, oder?

Is dis im Harz? Is dis in Halle? Is dis Blaue da Deiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. November 2012)

Ich sherlocke mal ein wenig.
Das Auto kommt wahrscheinlich aus Bayern, genauer aus Ingolstadt. Könnte also ein ein Audi-Leihwagen/Managergefährt sein. Außerdem scheint es entweder in einer neuen, großen Sportanlage zu stehen, einer großen, öffentliche Einrichtung mit Sportplatz (Uni) oder schlicht in einem Gewerbegebiet, in dem auch ein Sportplatz ist. Was sich im Lambo spiegelt, ist aber auch kein modernes Autohaus, eher ein Büro- oder Mehrzweckgebäude.


----------



## kalihalde (21. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hat denn diese Asphaltwanze auch eine Anhängerkupplung? Für Fahrradträger und Wohnwagen ziehen.


 
Nee, aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch grundsätzlich ein Weg.







Harz und Halle könnt Ihr ausschließen. Habe versucht Burba´s Wunsch zu berücksichtigen .


----------



## kalihalde (21. November 2012)

Nachtrag:

Eigentlich habe ich eine alte Zeitunsanzeige gesucht, auf der ein 911er mit Dachgepäckträger und zwei KLEIN Bikes zu sehen ist, aber nur das Bild oben auf die Schnelle gefunden.

Das Radtransport und Lamborghini sich nicht ausschließen, zeigt dieses Bild:


----------



## micha.qlb (21. November 2012)

Turbinesportplatz in Halle?


----------



## kalihalde (21. November 2012)

micha.qlb, Harz und Halle hatte ich doch ausgeschlossen, um den "Nordmännern" eine Chance zu geben . Und Du als alter Energiewirtschafter solltest doch wissen, dass die Farben von Turbine "blau und weiß" sind. Da geht eine rote Tribüne ja schon mal gar nicht .

Hasi sherlockt gut . Die genannten Begriffe "Sportanlage" und "Büro- oder Mehrzweckgebäude" gehen in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Burba (21. November 2012)

Hört mir bloß auf, nach nem Stadion mit roten Tribünenplätzen google ich mir seit heut vormittag n Wolf. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich schon dran vorbei geklickt, ohne es gesehen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra07 (21. November 2012)

N'Abend!

Dann grätsche ich hier mal rein. Das ist die Rennstrecke in Oschersleben.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Hasifisch (21. November 2012)

Ahhhh....ich Ochse...es kam mir die ganze Zeit bekannt vor!
Der steht wohl in der Nähe des Hotels.


----------



## Burba (21. November 2012)

Wo ist den der fm abgeblieben, wär ja bei ihm zu Hause gewesen. 
Nee, auf Motorsport hätt ich dabei nie getippt.  Stadion, Rot-Weiß, Fußball, aber dis...


----------



## kalihalde (21. November 2012)

Sandra07 schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> 
> Dann grätsche ich hier mal rein. Das ist die Rennstrecke in Oschersleben.
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch, Sandra. Motorsportarena, oder wie auch immer das jetzt heißt, Oschersleben ist richtig. Du darfst das nächste Rätselbild einstellen. Viel Spaß.
  @Hasi:
Sportanlage = Motorsportrennstrecke 
Büro- oder Mehrzweckgebäude = Hotel Motorsport Arena 

Der Lamborghini parkt in der Tat vorm Hotel. Die rote Tribüne sollte die West- oder Nordtribüne sein.


----------



## Sandra07 (21. November 2012)

Füe euch wahrscheinlich zu einfach, aber wo bin ich hier:






Gruß
Sandra


----------



## kalihalde (21. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn Du immer mal ein Warte-Bild einstellst, hast Du für die nächsten 2 Jahre ausgesorgt.


 
. Osterwieck


----------



## Burba (21. November 2012)

Alte Warte, Hakeborn?


----------



## Sandra07 (21. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Alte Warte, Hakeborn?


Richtig, da waren wir alerdings mit den Moppeds unterwegs, ne Runde schottern 
Du bist dran.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Burba (21. November 2012)

Ohne den Hinweis von Kalihalde wärs nicht so einfach gewesen . Die Wartetürme sind interessant, gibt auch ne Seite dazu http://www.warttuerme.de/Sachsen-Anhalt/sachsen-anhalt.html
Wär mal n schöne Aufgabe, alle abzuradeln.

Ansonsten sollt ich langsam die Klappe halten, Heimatfotos sind etwas rar. Ich such mal


----------



## Burba (21. November 2012)

Eins hab ich noch
Brücken hatten wir lange nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (21. November 2012)

ich sags ungern...aber mein Tipp is scon wieder Halle 

Brücke zur Rabeninsel wäre meine Vermutung
 @Burba http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503676&highlight=Bicklingswarte&page=96#2397

wir können ja einen Night Warten MTBO machen...ich weiß auch schon wer die Lampen organisiert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. November 2012)

die Rote Brücke zwischen Rothehornpark und Cracau!
Bin ich jetzt dran?


----------



## Burba (22. November 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> die Rote Brücke zwischen Rothehornpark und Cracau!
> Bin ich jetzt dran?




Klar, war für nen Magdeburger auch vieeel zu einfach  Denn mal los.

Micha, war fast klar, dass die Türme hier schon Thema waren, bin aber vor lauter Mitraterei nicht dazu gekommen, den ganzen Tread durchzuackern 

Gruß Burba


----------



## Kasebi (22. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich eine alte Zeitunsanzeige gesucht, auf der ein 911er mit Dachgepäckträger und zwei KLEIN Bikes zu sehen ist, aber nur das Bild oben auf die Schnelle gefunden.
> 
> Das Radtransport und Lamborghini sich nicht ausschließen, zeigt dieses Bild:



Fehlt noch immer die Anhängekupplung zum Wohnwagen ziehen. Baumaterial holen, Stroh und Rüben vom Acker schaffen.....
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2012)

Habt spass


----------



## Kasebi (22. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> http://www.warttuerme.de/Sachsen-Anhalt/sachsen-anhalt.html
> Wär mal n schöne Aufgabe, alle abzuradeln.



Prima Idee die ich hiermit ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken klaue. Es kommen ja noch lange Winterabende und da werde ich mir mal eine Süd - Nord Route zusammenbasteln. Als 2,3 Tagestour bestimmt interessant. Ob ich dann Zeit finde die auch zu fahren ist eine ganz andere Frage. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Burba (22. November 2012)

Ich verzichte auf eine Strafanzeige 
Lass hören, was draus wird.

Gruß
Burba


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Habt spass


Ich tippe mal Wanderweg, links Schafe auf der Weide.


----------



## Burba (22. November 2012)

huch, das hab ich ja glatt übersehen, dass das Rätsel schon eingestellt ist. Na, bei dem Riesenbild auch kein Wunder. 
Nichtraucher, kannste das mal in Groß einstellen, man sieht ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (22. November 2012)

du kannst drauf klicken...dann wirds groß


----------



## Burba (22. November 2012)

ts,ts, da ist aber einer schlau 

Wenn ich draufklicke, wirds allenfalls klein, groß ist so





Aber egal, ich kann jedenfalls Udos Schafe nicht finden 
Erkennbar ist der Deich, hinter dem die Elbe sein dürfte, die Jahreszeit und ein unordentlich herum sitzendes MTB.
Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann man oben auf dem Deich herrlich langfahren und sieht (wenn man von rechts kommen sollte) linkerhand etwas alte Elbe. Mehr sag ich nicht, sonst muss ich wieder Foto suchen


----------



## fm7775 (22. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Wo ist den der fm abgeblieben, wär ja bei ihm zu Hause gewesen.
> Nee, auf Motorsport hätt ich dabei nie getippt.  Stadion, Rot-Weiß, Fußball, aber dis...




ich habe alles verschlafen, keine Nachrichten mehr bekommen


----------



## fm7775 (22. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Alte Warte, Hakeborn?



oh ja die Warte wollte ich auch mal reinstellen, aber nie was zum knipsen bei gehabt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal Wanderweg, links Schafe auf der Weide.



Kleiner Tipp:
Nicht Wanderweg sondern Elberadweg.


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ich habe alles verschlafen, keine Nachrichten mehr bekommen



Mhm, kenn ich, die Benachrichtigung per Mail ist nicht unbedingt zuverlässig, besser regelmäßig das Kontrollzentrum anklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> Nicht Wanderweg sondern Elberadweg.




Elberadweg ist klar, bei Ranzoomen, kann man das Schild erkennen, aber der Radweg hat ja nicht nur 10m,

es gibt kein bestimmtes Merkmal was zur Lösung führt. Oder gibt es auf dem Elberadweg nur eine Bank?


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

Ja, mir scheint auch, dass Regel 2 mehr zu beachten wäre.

Ich spring mal ein, in einiger Entfernung hat Herr Schinkel was gebaut


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

ich sage mal Elberadweg bei Billberge.


Genaueres kann man nicht erkennen. Könnte genau so ein Deich in Nordfriesland sein


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

Hat da der olle Schinkel was hinterlassen? (Tschuldjung, dass ich immer dazwischenquatsche, aber der Nichtraucher geht wohl grad seinen Pflichten nach)


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe ja

Der Reit- und  Sportverein Ferdinand von Schille.V. befindet sich auf dem Gelände des  CJD *Billberge*. Dieses besteht aus einem ehemaligen Gutshof und liegt am Westufer der Elbe zwischen den historisch interessanten und  architektonisch sehenswerten Städten Tangermünde und Arneburg.
 Dieses einstige  *Rittergut*, dessen Gutshaus zu Beginn des 19. Jahrhunderts im Stil des  berühmten Baumeisters Karl Friedrich *Schinkel *erbaut wurde


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

Man lernt nie aus. Wo der olle Schinkel überall gebaut hat, ts ts ts 
Aber wie Du aus meiner Frage schließen kannst, wars das nicht, was ich meine. Außerdem passt das nicht mit meinem Geschwätz von gestern zusammen:



> Erkennbar ist der Deich, hinter dem die Elbe sein dürfte, die Jahreszeit und ein unordentlich herum sitzendes MTB.
> Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann man oben auf dem Deich herrlich  langfahren und sieht (wenn man von rechts kommen sollte) linkerhand  etwas alte Elbe.


Was kann man daraus schließen?  Elbe rechts, alte Elbe links, d.h. Elberadweg dazwischen! Und um es abzukürzen, der olle Schinkelbau liegt dann schon hinter einem.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. November 2012)

Hmm... wenn es da sowohl Alte als auch "Neue" Elbe gibt, kommen eigentlich nur zwei Regionen in Betracht: Magdeburg oder Bertingen. Da ich in Magdeburg eigentlich jeden Meter entlang der Elbe kenne und auf dem Foto nichts erkenne, was mir bekannt vorkommt, tippe ich einfach mal auf Bertingen!


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

dann passt aber Elbe rechts und alte Elbe links nicht. Das wird doch immer in Flussrichtung angegeben. Und dann meine Burba bestimmt das Dornburger SChloss, aber das ist nicht von Schinkel, sondern von Stengel und auch mit stundenlangem Suchen bei Google Maps finde ich diese Bank nicht.


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

Na Gott sei Dank meldet sich mal wieder jemand aus dem Süden, ich hatt schon befürchtet...
Aber nee, auch in Bertingen kannst du nicht zwischen den beiden Elben radeln. Und gibts da etwa auch was von Schinkel?? 

Guggle doch mal, man kann die gesuchte Stelle unscharf erkennen  (Allerdings wüsst ich auch nicht, wie man die benamsen sollte, kann man höchsten Koordinaten angeben)


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank meldet sich mal wieder jemand aus dem Süden, ich hatt schon befürchtet...
> Aber nee, auch in Bertingen kannst du nicht zwischen den beiden Elben radeln. Und gibts da etwa auch was von Schinkel??
> 
> Guggle doch mal, man kann die gesuchte Stelle unscharf erkennen  (Allerdings wüsst ich auch nicht, wie man die benamsen sollte, kann man höchsten Koordinaten angeben)



alte Elbe links, dazwischen Elberadweg, Rechts Elbe  gibt es nirgends, jedenfalls nicht in Flussrichtung. 


ich habe das bestimmt auch schonmal gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. November 2012)

Mal 'ne ganz kurze Zwischenfrage an Frank: Bist du eigentlich beim Magdeburg Marathon gestartet? Du hattest bei Michas Tour soetwas erwähnt. Hab' auch geguckt, ob ich dich am Start sehe, konnte dich aber leider nicht erblicken...


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

upps, da ist mir die 11 Uhr-Antwort von fm durchgerutscht. 
Leute, denkt doch nich so kompliziert und fügt die Hinweise zusammen  Wo wohnt nichtraucher (und meine Wenigkeit). Wenn ich richtig schaue, gibts da drei Schinkelbauten, einer davon ziemlich nah an der Elbe. Wenn ich von da den Elberadweg langfahre (Von elbabwärts hat niemand was gesagt!) gibt genau eine Stelle, wo die beiden Elben sich fast treffen (und angeblich bis in die 50er Jahre tatsächlich noch verbunden waren)


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

Leider nein, konnte nicht laufen. Zwei Tage zuvor hatte ich mir heftig das Knie gestoßen. Dachte erst innendrin ist irgend etwas defekt, es war nicht blau oder so. Laufen ging nicht, radfahren schon. Ein Tag später bin ich sogar 160km durch den Harz. Aber Sonntag früh beim Aufstehen hatte ich wieder diesen kleinen Schmerz beim Ausstrecken. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, ich kann das ganze Bein überstrecken, beim Versuch zu laufen hatte ich ein kleinen Stichschmerz im Knie. 

Jetzt ist wieder alles in Butter, bin auch wieder am laufen, ohne Probleme. Ich hatte mir ja vorgenommen, den Marathon zu laufen, ohne festes Ziel. 2013 werde ich teilnehmen, sogar mit Ziel unter 4h. Dafür laufe ich in den Wintermonate auch mehr. Mit Kopflampe geht das auch ausserhalb.


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> upps, da ist mir die 11 Uhr-Antwort von fm durchgerutscht.
> Leute, denkt doch nich so kompliziert und fügt die Hinweise zusammen  Wo wohnt nichtraucher (und meine Wenigkeit). Wenn ich richtig schaue, gibts da drei Schinkelbauten, einer davon ziemlich nah an der Elbe. Wenn ich von da den Elberadweg langfahre (Von elbabwärts hat niemand was gesagt!) gibt genau eine Stelle, wo die beiden Elben sich fast treffen (und angeblich bis in die 50er Jahre tatsächlich noch verbunden waren)



den Schinkelbau den Du meinst, ist in Magdeburg Prester 

*St.  		Immanuelkirche

*
die Stelle finde ich trotzdem nicht bei, bin mal vom Klussdamm gekommen, da sah es ähnlich aus.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> den Schinkelbau den Du meinst, ist in Magdeburg Prester
> 
> *St.  		Immanuelkirche
> 
> ...



Das war auch so meine Idee... wenn man von Cracau elbaufwärts fährt, fährt man auf einem Damm!


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

Ja,Ja,Ja, nu wirds doch. Ich hab grad mal Google earth angemacht, man kann die Bank sogar sehen!


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Ja,Ja,Ja, nu wirds doch. Ich hab grad mal Google earth angemacht, man kann die Bank sogar sehen!



Ich glaub' ich hab's gefunden. Es ist südlich von Prester, im Kreuzhorst bei Pechau. Dort gibt es eine Stelle, wo sich Elbe und alte Elbe fast berühren. Sie werde quasi nur durch den Damm getrennt, auf welchem man langfahren kann. Auf der anderen Elbseite ist der südliche Salbker See.


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

Das dürfte richtig sein 
Aber bestätigen muss nichtraucher.
Bin aufs neue Rätsel gespannt .


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

ok jetzt habe ich die Stelle auch. Könnte sein, aber war saublöd, da kein markantes Ziel sichtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

Isso, dürfte aber nichtraucher erste Teilnahme sein, beim nächsten Mal


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2012)

Burba das klären wir auf dem Hometrainer  
Kurze Frage: Das Rätzel wurde jetzt mit Hilfe gelöst, ja?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. November 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Burba das klären wir auf dem Hometrainer
> Kurze Frage: Das Rätzel wurde jetzt mit Hilfe gelöst, ja?



Wie meinst du das? Ich bin natürlich erst dank der zahlreichen Hinweise von Burba drauf gekommen  Zudem musste ich googleMaps bemühen... und Burba hatte Recht, man sieht die Bank tatsächlich... allerdings sitzt nicht dein Rad sonder zwei Leute drauf 

Ich kenne zwar in MD bzw. bis zum Wasserstraßenkreuz fast jeden Meter an der Elbe, aber diese Gegend ist für mich bislang ein schwarzer Fleck auf der Landkarte. Auf der anderen Elbseite war ich schon gefühlte tausend Mal!!!


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. November 2012)

So... dann mach' ich mal weiter. Das folgende Rätselbild ist nicht minderschwer aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Eine oder Andere schon hier gewesen ist. Zudem gab es bereits ein Rätselbild ganz in der Nähe.

Also... wo bin ich und wie heißt der "Fluss", den ich hier durchwate?


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> So... dann mach' ich mal weiter. Das folgende Rätselbild ist nicht minderschwer aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Eine oder Andere schon hier gewesen ist. Zudem gab es bereits ein Rätselbild ganz in der Nähe.
> 
> Also... wo bin ich und wie heißt der "Fluss", den ich hier durchwate?


Warum bist du denn nicht gefahren?


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Burba das klären wir auf dem Hometrainer
> Kurze Frage: Das Rätzel wurde jetzt mit Hilfe gelöst, ja?



Nix, da setz ich mich nich drauf, bin lieber in Natura 

Aber nun zum abgebildeten Kneipppfad, schöne Ecke. Ähh, Harz? So n bisschen Harzrand? Südlich, östlich, nördlich? Da gibts so viel geile Landschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. November 2012)

Harz ist schonmal absolut richtig. Mehr möchte ich noch nicht verraten...


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2012)

Ich tippe mal, der Fluss ist die Selke.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. November 2012)

Selketal?

Ach, sehe gerade, daß Udo schneller war.


----------



## Burba (24. November 2012)

ich hätt gedacht, die Selke ist etwas größer. Oder war da grad Trockenzeit?


----------



## downhillsau (24. November 2012)

Denk auch, dass es im Selketal zwischen Burg Falkenstein und Selkemühle ist. Dort wurden zwei Brücken erneuert und daneben gabs ne Möglichkeit, den reißenden Strom zu durchqueren. 
 @Burba: dann stell dich an die Selke und warte bis zum nächsten Hochwasser


----------



## Burba (24. November 2012)

Nu klar, am besten da, wo der Zapp durchgelaufen ist 

Aber. da ich noch nie an der Selke war, wirds wohl mal Zeit, da ne Tour zu machen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Nu klar, am besten da, wo der Zapp durchgelaufen ist
> 
> Aber. da ich noch nie an der Selke war, wirds wohl mal Zeit, da ne Tour zu machen.


Kann ich nur empfehlen, ein super schönes Tal mit ordentlichen Hängen und den sagenhaften Selketalblick.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Nu klar, am besten da, wo der Zapp durchgelaufen ist
> 
> Aber. da ich noch nie an der Selke war, wirds wohl mal Zeit, da ne Tour zu machen.




Aber höchste Zeit, das sollte bei gar keinem/wenig Schnee auch im Winter gut möglich sein. Das Selketal liegt ja nicht hoch. Aber die Furt würde ich dann nicht barfuss nehmen (Selketal-Insider-Tipp!).
 @Zapp-B: wie wäre es mit einem klitzekleinem Hinweis?


----------



## fm7775 (24. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Aber höchste Zeit, das sollte bei gar keinem/wenig Schnee auch im Winter gut möglich sein. Das Selketal liegt ja nicht hoch. Aber die Furt würde ich dann nicht barfuss nehmen (Selketal-Insider-Tipp!).
> @_Zapp_-B: wie wäre es mit einem klitzekleinem Hinweis?




im Winter wirds dann aber richtig kalt. Viel Sonne kommt dann nicht mehr hin, bereits ab Ende Oktober reicht der Sonnenstand nicht um da etwas Wärme reinzubringen. Einetal soll noch schlimmer sein. Da gibt es eine Stelle, da scheint dann immer Winter keine Sonne. 

P.S. Ende Oktober 2011 hatten wir eine schöne Tour durchs Selketal und das Einetal wieder zurück

bei Radisleben eine Paar Äppel mitgenommen


http://www.bikemap.net/route/1319179#lat=51.683134050901&lng=11.397919418949&zoom=17&maptype=osm


zurück zum Rätsel, ist das an der Selke?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (24. November 2012)

Also... die Selke ist es leider nicht.

Kleiner Tip: etwa 3 km weiter flussaufwärts gibt's eine Staumauer, die hier schon als Rätselbild eingestellt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (24. November 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> So... dann mach' ich mal weiter. Das folgende Rätselbild ist nicht minderschwer aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Eine oder Andere schon hier gewesen ist. Zudem gab es bereits ein Rätselbild ganz in der Nähe.
> 
> Also... wo bin ich und wie heißt der "Fluss", den ich hier durchwate?




Soll das die Bode sein? Zwischen Wendefurth und Altenbrak


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2012)

@Zapp-brannigan: Super-Hilfe, da hier wohl schon jede Staumauer des Harzes in Sa-An gezeigt wurde. Wie war die Weimar-Tour?
 @fm7775: schöne Runde von Dir, wäre wohl km-mäßig etwas lang für mich, Einetal ab ASL macht Spaß, in Stangerode kann man auch in's Leinetal abbiegen, ist auch interessant


----------



## ZappBrannigan (25. November 2012)

Weimar-Tour war super, v.a. der Ilm-Radweg ist ja vorbildlich ausgeschildert. War zwar insgesamt sehr asphaltlastig, die Gegend ist jedoch sehr schön!

Zum Rätsel: Das Bild zeigt nichts markantes und in der Tat war schon so gut wie jede Staumauer des Landes Gegenstand des Rätsel. Daher nun der ultimative Tip: Etwa 2 km flussabwärts gibt es eine Brauerei, die sehr leckeres Bier braut 

Wenn's jetzt nicht klingelt, weiß ich auch nicht... dann kann ich nur noch das Bild der Staumauer posten...


----------



## micha.qlb (25. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> @_fm7775_: schöne Runde von Dir, wäre wohl km-mäßig etwas lang für mich, Einetal ab ASL macht Spaß, in Stangerode kann man auch in's Leinetal abbiegen, ist auch interessant



und Straußenrührei zum Frühstück essen.

...so zum Rätsel. Die Hasseröder Brauerei scheidet nach dem letzten Tipp also aus. Ich hab keinen Schimmer.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2012)

Es klingelt! Ich war ja nur zu faul, sämtliche 3km von 'ner Staumauer entfernten Stellen auf Google-Erde rauszusuchen.

Zum Ilm-Radweg, ja, asphaltlastig triffts leider sehr.
 @micha.qlb: noch genauer ist es eine Museumsbrauerei, das Bier gibt es (zumindest hier in Halle) nur sehr selten und in 1 Liter Schnappverschlussflaschen.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (25. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Es klingelt! Ich war ja nur zu faul, sämtliche 3km von 'ner Staumauer entfernten Stellen auf Google-Erde rauszusuchen.
> 
> Zum Ilm-Radweg, ja, asphaltlastig triffts leider sehr.
> @micha.qlb: noch genauer ist es eine Museumsbrauerei, das Bier gibt es (zumindest hier in Halle) nur sehr selten und in 1 Liter Schnappverschlussflaschen.



Hmm... der Ritter hat's raus 

Wir sind mal ganz kurz eine Art Wanderweg gefahren. Der schien parallel zum Ilm-Radweg zu verlaufen...


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Hmm... der Ritter hat's raus
> 
> Wir sind mal ganz kurz eine Art Wanderweg gefahren. Der schien parallel zum Ilm-Radweg zu verlaufen...


Und zw. Kranichfeld-Bad Berka und Buchfahrt gibt es super alternative Strecken mit ordentlichen Höhenmetern.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Und zw. Kranichfeld-Bad Berka und Buchfahrt gibt es super alternative Strecken mit ordentlichen Höhenmetern.


Aber als Fremdling traut man sich meistens nicht, einfach mal vom Weg abzuweichen. Schließlich weiß man ja nicht, was kommt oder ob´s ´n Sackgasse ist.
Zumindest mir geht´s immer so.


----------



## kalihalde (25. November 2012)

Und anno 1480 wurde so in besagter Brauerei das Bierbrauen angekündigt:

* Hiermit wird bekannt gemacht, dass keiner in die ... macht, denn morgen wird gebraut."*

Also Zapp, Füße raus.

Übrigens, ein paar Kilometer "flußabwärts" fahren einmal im Jahr mehrere Dutzend Biker (mit Schuhen) ein- bis dreimal durch den "Fluß"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (25. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Und anno 1480 wurde so in besagter Brauerei das Bierbrauen angekündigt:
> 
> * Hiermit wird bekannt gemacht, dass keiner in die ... macht, denn morgen wird gebraut."*
> 
> ...




Wenn man nach diesem Spruch googelt, dann findet man fast jeden Fluss.

Ich meine es ist die Wipper, die Brücke ist gut zu sehen, westlich von Hayda auf dem Lutherweg


----------



## ZappBrannigan (25. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Wenn man nach diesem Spruch googelt, dann findet man fast jeden Fluss.
> 
> Ich meine es ist die Wipper, die Brücke ist gut zu sehen, westlich von Hayda auf dem Lutherweg



 @kalihalde: hab mir die Füße vorher natürlich gewaschen 

@ Frank: Das soll mir genügen. Ja, es ist die Wipper. Diese Furt liegt etwa auf der Hälfte der Strecke von Wippra zur Staumauer. Wir sind damals in Wippra einfach auf den Weg direkt an der Wipper eingebogen. Leider endete dieser Weg genau an dieser Furt. Tja... da wir zu faul waren, um zurück zu fahren, sind wir kurzerhand einfach durchgewatet!!!

So Herr fm... bitte übernehmen sie


----------



## fm7775 (26. November 2012)

diese hier meine ich

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.561782,11.221692+%28Diese%20hier?%29



und hier ist mein Rätselbild







es gibt kein Bild bei Google Maps

ein Tipp, links von mir ist ein Kreisverkehr.    Der Ort hat mehr als einen.


Was ist hinter dieser Säule?


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass dieses Steinding in Deiner näheren Umgebung steht (ich sag mal Umkreis 20 km)


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

moin, 

auch Luftlinie nicht. es ist weiter als 20km von Oschersleben entfernt, also nicht in Oschersleben   Wenn mir noch einer sagen kann, was das für eine Säule ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung. Habs mal unterwegs gefunden und musste das Ding gleich mal knipsen.


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

nö Oscherleben hätt ich nich vermutet. soo groß, dass man da 20 km innerhalb zurücklegen könnte, isses ja nicht  Ich hätt wegen der Kreisverkehre auf Wanzleben tippen wollen. 
Was das Steindings ist  sieht aus wie ein Sockel ohne Denkmal drauf.
Die Farbe ist nicht ganz deutlich, ist das Schwarz-grau oder ist da n Grünton drin. Da könnt ja ein Gesteinsexperte was zur Sorte sagen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

Ist ja ne Lampe unten, also muss es etwas wichtiges sein. Ich weiß es nicht. Wie gesagt, kein Bild bei Panoramia gefunden und noch kein Artikel im Netz. 

P.S. Wanzleben hat nur 2 mal Kreisverkehr, der Ort hat mehr als 2


----------



## kalihalde (27. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung . 

Für mich sieht das wie ein ehemaliger Stadtgraben mit einer dahinter befindlichen Stadtbefestigung aus. Burba, ich hätte auch auf Wanzleben, Lindenpromenade getippt . 

Dann werfe ich mal Gardelegen in den Raum. Hat auch noch Reste einer mittelalterlichen Stadtbefestigung, ist weiter als 20 km von Oschersleben und ich habe mindestens drei Kreisverkehre gefunden .


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

kein Stadtgraben , Gardelegen ist es auch nicht. Es sind mehr als 3 Kreisverkehre. Man kann diesen Punkt, mit dem Auto (Kreisverkehr), 2Rad und mit einem "Sonderfahrzeug" erreichen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2012)

Sonderfahrzeug=Strassenbahn?


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

Lass mal Straße weg


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

Bahn=Schmalspurbahn?, viel Kreisverkehr=Wernigerode? Das sagt mir aber noch nix zu dieser Klamotte


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

Bahn ist korrekt, aber keine Schmalspurbahn, es gibt ja noch andere Sonderzüge und hat Wernigerode soviel Kreisverkehre? Oh ja ich sehe gerade, auch WR hat mindestens 5, aber WR ist es nicht. Das Gleis endet fast am Kreisverkehr. 

Ich sehe schon jetzt bei google map nach Kreisverkehr und Gleisen gesucht wird. lol2


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

Gleise und Kreisverkehr, da käme auch Staßfurt in Frage


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Das Gleis endet fast am Kreisverkehr.




Staßfurt gehen die Gleise durch


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

nich alle, aber egal, is ja offensichtlich nicht die richtige Ecke. Ich hätt noch Thale ins Spiel bringen wollen, da find ich aber nur drei Kreisverkehre. Bernburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

Das Gleis endet am Kreisverkehr, daher gibt es eine bestimmte Form wo die Züge starten.


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

fällt mir nix zu ein ,hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2012)

Das Dingens könnte im Stadpark von Blankenburg stehen.


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

Also die stadt stimmt schon. wo enden da die gleise. links von mir ist der kreisverkehr. nun wird noch gebäude hinter der Säule gesucht.


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

Da die verdammte Säule nicht zu sehen ist, mal wieder raten:1. Bahnhof oder 2. Kurparkhotel (die einzigen Gebäude, die ich auf der Karte mit ner Bezeichnung finde)


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Da die verdammte Säule nicht zu sehen ist, mal wieder raten:1. Bahnhof oder 2. Kurparkhotel (die einzigen Gebäude, die ich auf der Karte mit ner Bezeichnung finde)



ja tut mir leid, die Säule ist weder bei google zu sehen, noch gibt es ein Bild bei panoramia. Bahnhof ist richtig.

Es ist der Kreisverkehr Mühlenstraße rechts gehts zur Bahnhofstraße. Bin da am Samstag vorbei gekommen, als wir ein Kumpel zum Bahnhof gebracht haben. 17km und sein Akku war leer. Magen-Darm Dingens. Mit dem Zug ist er dann zurück.

hier ist das bei google https://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.79448,10.960847+(Hier steht die Säule?)


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

Na die Hinweise haben ja doch was möglich gemacht , aber ohne ritterlichen Beistand daumen wär das nix geworden, es gibt zu viele Orte mit Kreisverkehr und Gleisen.

So, ich hatte Zeit für n paar Fotos und Brücken machen sich immer gut:




wie man hier sieht, ist diese nur bedingt verkehrstauglich




Bis morgen
Gruß
Burba


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2012)

https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/49179001


----------



## Burba (28. November 2012)

Oooch, wie langweilig, bist schon wieder dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (28. November 2012)

Ich war da noch nie, aber das was so markant, dachte erst das ist bei biederitz, aber weiter südlich habe ich das Bild dann wieder erkannt. Mein neues Bild kommt nachher. Bin noch im Zug.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2012)

Die alte Rätselachse Harz-Halle-Merseburg hat sich eindeutig in Richtung Magdeburg-Oschersleben verschoben.   

Hoffentlich wandert sie noch weiter in Richtung Norden.


----------



## Burba (28. November 2012)

Nu, als nächstes wär die Achse Gardelegen-Stendal dran  und wenn dann noch Salzwedel-Havelberg kommt, sind fast alle "Frühaufsteher" dabei


----------



## micha.qlb (28. November 2012)

aber Sachsen Anhalt endet doch im Harz ...oder ??


----------



## Burba (28. November 2012)

Den Gedanken möcht man lieber nicht weiterspinnen, wenn der Harz das Ende ist...


----------



## fm7775 (28. November 2012)

zurück zum neue Rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2012)

Hier    

http://www.wassertuerme.gmxhome.de/Sachsen Anhalt.html

ist der Turm nicht zu finden. Wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen.


----------



## HorstBond (28. November 2012)

Doch, da is er dabei.


----------



## fm7775 (28. November 2012)

Na dann guck nochmal. die richtung stimmt. wasserturm ist richtig. entweder gibt es in dem Ort 2 wassertürme oder in der datenbank ist ein anderer. also der ort ist da drin. bei google gibt es bilder dazu.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. November 2012)

@fm7775: lass uns mal nicht so im Regen stehen und gib noch einen Tipp!


----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)

Wär schön, hab gestern alles was an Fotos zu Wassertürmen zu finden war, durchgewühlt, nix dabei. 

Ähhhh, nu habbichs!

ehemaliger Wasserturm in Thale!
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=2296470&with_photo_id=17330735&order=date_desc


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. November 2012)

Toll, habe auch Wasserturm und Wohnen gegoogelt... nüscht.


----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)

Meister Runkel, das war jetzt Zufall, zielgerichtete Suche hat nix gebracht. Hab gestern ewig gewühlt. Hab jetzt beim Schreiben bloß noch mal Wasserturm Thale eingegeben und: ZACK! 
In den Datenbanken zu Wassertürmen ist er nicht wirklich zu erkennen, aber ne entfernte Ähnlichkeit war da. Ist offensichtlich jetzt erst ausgebaut worden.


----------



## fm7775 (29. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Wär schön, hab gestern alles was an Fotos zu Wassertürmen zu finden war, durchgewühlt, nix dabei.
> 
> Ähhhh, nu habbichs!
> 
> ...



genau der ist es, nur von der anderen Seite. Da waren auch so tolle Figuren auf dem Weg. 

P.S. es war der gleiche Tag vormittag in Blankenburg und dann nach Thale. 

Burba ist dran


----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)

Das geht hier immer auf Achse Oschersleben-Magdeburg hin und her 

Ich hab noch ne Brücke und wenn fm die wieder so im Vorbeigehen erkennt


----------



## fm7775 (29. November 2012)

Der Frank hatte ne Ahnung, aber irgendwie ist es nicht die Brücke, oder von der anderen Seite. 


Habe noch mal nach gesehen, es ist die Brücke, da bin ich sogar schonmal drüber, Du zeigst den östlichen Bogen, ich habe im Netz erst den westlichen, dann auch den östlichen bogen gefunden.

Kleiner Tipp.


Das Wappen der Stadt ist auf dem Bild zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)

Das ist aber lieb, dass Du dich zurück hältst , sonst macht die Südachse bald nicht mehr mit


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. November 2012)

Die Südachse möchte schon noch mitmachen, hat aber scheinbar ein Bilderproblem. Ich könnte auch nur auf die Schnelle hier in Halle knipsen. Hoffentlich gibts bald 'ne Länderfusion mit Thüringen und Meck-Pomm, da habe ich merkwürdigerweise ohne Ende.


----------



## fm7775 (29. November 2012)

Bilderproblem? Na dann klau doch bei panoramia


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. November 2012)

Das ist unsportlich!!!


----------



## kalihalde (29. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das ist unsportlich!!!


 .

Klusbrücke über die Ehle beim MD.


----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Südachse möchte schon noch mitmachen, hat aber scheinbar ein Bilderproblem. Ich könnte auch nur auf die Schnelle hier in Halle knipsen. Hoffentlich gibts bald 'ne Länderfusion mit Thüringen und Meck-Pomm, da habe ich merkwürdigerweise ohne Ende.



Bei Meck-Pom halt ich mit 
Ansonsten hab ich auch n Bilderproblem, hab aber die letzten schönen Herbsttage zur Jagd genutzt (lange hält das aber auch nicht vor)



> Das ist unsportlich!!!


  Find ich aber auch allenfalls als Notlösung zulässig 



> Klusbrücke über die Ehle beim MD.


Kalihalde, viel Spaß


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> aber Sachsen Anhalt endet doch im Harz ...oder ??




     

Und überleg Dir genau was du antwortest. So schnell werden Bürger (Biker) Kriege angezettelt. Obwohl mit dem gesamten BLK nach Thüringen.... Der Gedanke hat was 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (29. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Klusbrücke über die Ehle beim MD.


  @Burba, steigst du beim Überfahren der Brücke auch immer schön ab wenn du darüber fährst? 
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass da so ein nettes Schild steht: Radfahrer absteigen!  
Und das, obwohl der Klusdamm-Radweg dort entlang geht.


----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @_Burba_, steigst du beim Überfahren der Brücke auch immer schön ab wenn du darüber fährst?
> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass da so ein nettes Schild steht: Radfahrer absteigen!
> Und das, obwohl der Klusdamm-Radweg dort entlang geht.




 Ei freilicht, beim letzten Mal schon, sonst hätt ich ja nix knipsen können 
Aber falls Du jetzt mit dieser Frage das Rätsel lösen wolltest, kalihalde hat schon 12.21 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Aber falls Du jetzt mit dieser Frage das Rätsel lösen wolltest, kalihalde hat schon 12.21 Uhr


Nö, wollte ich nicht. Das habe ich gesehen, ist ja auch in meinem Zitat von kalihalde enthalten. 
Da ich schon lange nicht mehr in MD Rad fahren war, habe ich auch keine Fotos aus dem Land der Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)




----------



## _torsten_ (29. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


>


Hast du eigentlich schon diesen ganzen Faden durchforstet? Da findest du im Beitrag 466 sicherlich etwas Bekanntes.


----------



## kalihalde (29. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Kalihalde, viel Spaß


 
Vielen Dank, Burba .

Über die Klusbrücke bin ich bei der letzten Brückensuche schon mal "gestolpert" .

Zum neuen Rätsel. Aus gegebenem Anlass, wo bin ich?





Hoffe, dass dies nicht zu provokativ ist und wünsche auf diesem Weg der "IG i.G." viel Erfolg bei der Gründung und vor allem bei der Arbeit .


----------



## ZappBrannigan (29. November 2012)

Welcher Radfahrer fährt denn da hoch


----------



## fm7775 (29. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Burba .
> 
> Über die Klusbrücke bin ich bei der letzten Brückensuche schon mal "gestolpert" .
> 
> ...



Beerenstieg?



ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Welcher Radfahrer fährt denn da hoch



steht oben auch eins? Nicht mal hoch schieben würde ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (29. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Beerenstieg?


 
Am Beerenstieg steht auch eins, aber das gesuchte steht wo anders.




fm7775 schrieb:


> steht oben auch eins?


 
Oben standen letztens (noch) keine.


----------



## Burba (29. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon diesen ganzen Faden durchforstet? Da findest du im Beitrag 466 sicherlich etwas Bekanntes.


Nee, hab nicht alles geschafft, hab mir nur gemerkt, dass die Huysburg und die Veltheimsburg schon dran waren, kann ich mir also schenken. 
Die Veltheimsburg im Bebertal kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen, wenn man sich beim Radeln auch mal mit Kaffee und Kuchen belohnen möchte. Dort gibt es ein kleines aber feines Angebot an Torten und Kuchen .


----------



## fm7775 (30. November 2012)

wenns wieder wärmer wird, hole ich mein Rennradl raus und fahr da mal hin.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. November 2012)

Hinter dem Fotografen des Verbotsschildes sollte sich der Trudenstein befinden, er steht also auf dem Glashüttenweg und guckt in Richtung Leistenklippen.
Da wir auf diesem Weg nie Wanderer getroffen haben, glaube ich, daß dieses Schild nicht von der NPV, sondern von mißgünstigen Radlern aufgestellt wurde, die gestört hat, daß ich da als einziger (locker!) hochgekurbelt bin. Daher steht das Schild auch unten und nicht oben. Dann fahr ich eben den Höllenstieg oder die Kleine Renne hoch.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (30. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> wenns wieder wärmer wird, hole ich mein Rennradl raus und fahr da mal hin.



Wenn du wirklich mal nach Bebertal fahren solltest, sag' kurz Bescheid. Vielleicht bin ich ja zufällig auch da und ich zeig dir mal die Gegend. Ich komme nämlich ursprünglich aus Bebertal


----------



## ZappBrannigan (30. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hinter dem Fotografen des Verbotsschildes sollte sich der Trudenstein befinden, er steht also auf dem Glashüttenweg und guckt in Richtung Leistenklippen.
> Da wir auf diesem Weg nie Wanderer getroffen haben, glaube ich, daß dieses Schild nicht von der NPV, sondern von mißgünstigen Radlern aufgestellt wurde, die gestört hat, daß ich da als einziger (locker!) hochgekurbelt bin. Daher steht das Schild auch unten und nicht oben. Dann fahr ich eben den Höllenstieg oder die Kleine Renne hoch.



Da es hier im Forum keinen Like-Button gibt, bekommst du für diesen Post einen Daumen-hoch-Smiley von mir


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. November 2012)

Nehme ich ganz bescheiden an, danke. Ich denke, Deine Begeisterung gilt dem "(locker!)", oder?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (30. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nehme ich ganz bescheiden an, danke. Ich denke, Deine Begeisterung gilt dem "(locker!)", oder?



Wer da locker hochkurbelt verdient meinen allergrößten Respekt... Aber wer dazu auch noch Höllenstieg und Kleine Renne hochfährt, kann in meinen Augen nur gottähnlich sein 

... oder ist dein Name etwa Marco Hösel?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/54533713"]White Balance on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## kalihalde (30. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hinter dem Fotografen des Verbotsschildes sollte sich der Trudenstein befinden, er steht also auf dem Glashüttenweg und guckt in Richtung Leistenklippen.
> Da wir auf diesem Weg nie Wanderer getroffen haben, glaube ich, daß dieses Schild nicht von der NPV, sondern von mißgünstigen Radlern aufgestellt wurde, die gestört hat, daß ich da als einziger (locker!) hochgekurbelt bin. Daher steht das Schild auch unten und nicht oben. Dann fahr ich eben den Höllenstieg oder die Kleine Renne hoch.


 
... ist volllkommen korrekt, Runkel . Du darfst weiter machen.

Bzgl. locker Hochkurbeln fällt mir ein, dass früher auf der Straße hoch nach Johannashall  der Spruch "KRÄFTIG ATMEN - LOCKER TRETEN" aufgemalt war, der mir auch geholfen hat, den "Hügel" auf dem Rennrad im Sitzen und auf dem großen Blatt zu nehmen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. November 2012)

@kalihalde:nach Johannashall hoch atme ich IMMER kräftig (sehr sogar), das muss mir keiner auf die Strasse malen. Mit dem "locker treten" klapps nicht ganz so.
 @ZappBrannigan: mit diesem Video haste mir schon wieder den Morgen verdorben...
Wir sollten übrigens mal bei Schnee zum xxxxxxberg fahren und auf Marcos Spuren wandeln, was auf nassem Laub geht, sollte auch auf Schnee klappen. Spezi muss vorfahren.

Zum Rätsel: wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (30. November 2012)

Heraldiker, kommt heraus .


----------



## Kasebi (30. November 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heraldiker, kommt heraus .



Da reicht doch sicherlich der Ruf nach Udo. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. November 2012)

Damit Udo nicht einen so großen Vorteil hat, gibts eine kurze Vorgeschichte: ich wollte von *Wiehe* nach *Helfta* fahren und da Udo sich in der Ecke auskennt, hatte ich ihn um einen Tourenvorschlag gebeten, habe aber seinen Vorschlag (mit und ohne Absicht) während meiner Tour geändert.
Ein paar Tipps und ein hilfreiches Foto habe ich noch auf Lager.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (30. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @ZappBrannigan: mit diesem Video haste mir schon wieder den Morgen verdorben...
> Wir sollten übrigens mal bei Schnee zum xxxxxxberg fahren und auf Marcos Spuren wandeln, was auf nassem Laub geht, sollte auch auf Schnee klappen. Spezi muss vorfahren.



Ach... Videos hab' ich noch viel mehr  Das Folgende wurde in Boppard gedreht. Philipp meinte, dass er einige der Trails, die man in dem Video sieht, auch schon gefahren ist... aber was der Typ hier veranstaltet ist einfach mal der absolute Wahnsinn!!! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43182074"]peoplegrapher.  In the Woods with Amir Kabbani on Vimeo[/ame]

Erwische mich irgendwie jeden Tag, wie ich mir diese Videos angucke  Ich hätte durchaus mal wieder Lust, zum "Schicksalsberg" zu radeln... ob es aber so 'ne gute Idee ist, den Spezi vorfahren zu lassen...

Zum Rätsel kann ich leider nichts sinnvolles beisteuern!!!


----------



## micha.qlb (30. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hinter dem Fotografen des Verbotsschildes sollte sich der Trudenstein befinden, er steht also auf dem Glashüttenweg und guckt in Richtung Leistenklippen.
> Da wir auf diesem Weg nie Wanderer getroffen haben, glaube ich, daß dieses Schild nicht von der NPV, sondern von mißgünstigen Radlern aufgestellt wurde, die gestört hat, daß ich da als einziger (locker!) hochgekurbelt bin. Daher steht das Schild auch unten und nicht oben. Dann fahr ich eben den Höllenstieg oder die Kleine Renne hoch.



  da ist jedes Wort wahr


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Dezember 2012)

Alles wahr, will ja nicht meinen erstklassigen Ruf ruinieren.

Zum Rätsel: kurz vor der Säule haben wir einen Flugplatz passiert, auf dem aber z.Z. eher Tuning-und ähnliche Autotreffen stattfinden. Der Fotograph (also ich) steht auf einer Strasse, hinter mir gabs auch mal einen Bahnanschluss. Die Säule ist auf Google Earth zu sehen, aber kein Foto davon.


----------



## Burba (1. Dezember 2012)

51°23'27.85"N;  11°28'43.69"E ??
da ist was sehr unscharfes


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2012)

Richtig Burba, genau da steht die Säule.
Ist an der der Grenze von MSH zum Saal(e)kreis auf der L219,  entspricht der Waldkante. Hätte gerne gewußt, was es mit der Säule auf  sich hat, habe es aber nicht herausbekommen.
Auf der anderen Strassenseite hätte es (als Tipp) dieses Schild gegeben:


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab gestern auch länger versucht, was zur Säule zu ergoogeln, nix (oder nicht die richtigen Fragen gestellt) 

Ich hab noch ne Brücke 



 Viel Spaß

Burba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (2. Dezember 2012)

oh, ich glaube da bin ich auch schon mal drüber gerauscht, von Magdeburg nach Plötzky. Ist das die 3 Bogen Brücke.

https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/5864894


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2012)

Mir Dir spiel ich nich mehr!

Bist!


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo? fm?
Bist dran!


----------



## fm7775 (7. Dezember 2012)

zeit zum biken hat man ja, leider werden die meisten trotzdem zu Hause sitzen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2012)

keine Ahnung, bitte einen Tipp!


----------



## fm7775 (9. Dezember 2012)

Boderadweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ende 1999 ist das Gebäude einem Brand zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist dieses wirklich eine Renaissancebau oder nur ein Neo-Stil?
Mit dem Brand find ich nichts und um bei Google-Erde die gesamte Bode abzufahren fehlt mir auch die Zeit.
Ein Bild habe ich eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Burba (12. Dezember 2012)

Mhhm, denn muss ich doch wieder: Schloss Groß-Germersleben.
fm, Du hast wohl keine eigenen Bilder mehr?


----------



## fm7775 (12. Dezember 2012)

richtig und erwischt beim Bilder klauen


----------



## Burba (12. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie wird das hier n Ping-Pong zwischen OC und MD
Ich verzichte mal aufn Brückenfoto und stelle was vom letzten WE ein




Und damit es nicht wieder so ne "hab ich schon bei Panoramio gesehen" Antwort wird , will ich wissen, was ein paar hundert Meter rechts von der Kirche mal war und welche geschichtlich relevanten Personen damit zusammen hängen.
Viel Spaß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Dezember 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> welche geschichtlich relevanten Personen damit zusammen hängen.
> Viel Spaß



um das zu wissen, muss man wahrscheinlich 20 Jahre älter als ich sein?


----------



## fm7775 (12. Dezember 2012)

Erst einmal schickes Foto. Aber kein Plan. Meine erste Ahnung war optische Telegrafenline Berlin Koblenz. Da gab es auch eine Station in einer Kirche.


----------



## Burba (13. Dezember 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> um das zu wissen, muss man wahrscheinlich 20 Jahre älter als ich sein?



Hat nix mit Alter zu tun 



> Erst einmal schickes Foto. Aber kein Plan. Meine erste Ahnung war  optische Telegrafenline Berlin Koblenz. Da gab es auch eine Station in  einer Kirche.


Danke. Hätt gedacht, Du erwähnst erst mal nebenbei, welche Kirche es ist . 
Und nee, es geht nicht um Telegrafen, sowas kannten die gesuchten Personen nicht. Außerdem lag das gesuchte Objekt ja auch ein ganzes Stück davon entfernt. Ich schreibe lag, da davon nichts mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Hinweis: Als ich geknipst habe, stand ich auf nem Elbdeich (mit Elberadweg) und zwischen mir und der Kirche fließt die Elbe (auch wenn sie fast nicht zu sehen ist).


----------



## kindi (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde sagen Klosterkirche Jerichow.
Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich gebe dir recht, Du hast dich geirrt . Ich sag mal so: falsche Richtung und ich stand ostelbisch.
Ich wunder mich schon, dass fm noch nicht das Panoramio-Foto dazu präsentiert hat. 
So, jetzt erst mal raus in den Schneematsch, ne Runde drehen. Mal sehen, ob jemand nachher was zweckdienliches beigesteuert hat.


----------



## fm7775 (14. Dezember 2012)

welches Bild hättest Du gerne, das von der Kirche oder des Rätsels Lösung.

ich werfe mal ne Jahreszahl hinein 1885


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2012)

Nun das Bild wär schon nicht schlecht, dann können die anderen Mitrater mitm guggln beginnen .
...hab jetzt erst mal nachgesehen, was Du mit 1885 meinen könntest...
also worauf ich hin will, das ist viel älter


----------



## fm7775 (14. Dezember 2012)

ok, also ist es nicht die Weltrad Manufactor in Schönebeck, die ist jetzt auch weiter von der Kirche entfernt als früher.

Mir kam die Kirche gleich bekannt vor, aber in dem Licht, habe ich die noch nie gesehen. Entweder wars Dunkel oder ganz Hell. 


Also der Ort ist gefunden.


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2012)

gut, die Kirche ist identifiziert.
Jetzt geht es um Geschichte. Wie schon gesagt, was ich suche, existiert nicht mehr, aber die Personen, die ich damit in Zusammenhang bringe, sind ziemlich bekannt. Ich muss grad feststellen, dass die Quellenlage etwas dünn ist, aber sicher ist jemand besser im Informationen finden als meinseiner .


----------



## fm7775 (14. Dezember 2012)

such dir was aus


*936* erste urkundliche ErwÃ¤hnung zwischen 929 und 946  durch die von Otto I. angeordnete Umlagerung der dem Burgward  benachbarten Siedlung âVrasoâ an die heutige Stelle als  Handwerkersiedlung entstanden, um Platz zu schaffen fÃ¼r den Ausbau des  Burgwalls der kÃ¶niglichen Pfalz
*961* als âcivitasâ (Stadt) bezeichnet â wohl eher Marktflecken
*1012*  erhÃ¤lt der Ort eine eigene Marktgerechtigkeit, ein Zollamt an der âvia  imperiaâ (Ostsee-Magdeburg-Leipzig-Italien) und eine MÃ¼nzstÃ¤tte durch  Heinrich II.; wird nun wirklich Stadt mit einer vollstÃ¤ndigen Stadtmauer  und fÃ¤llt an das Erzbistum Magdeburg
*1015* ist die Kirche âSt. Laurentiusâ bezeugt
*1020* flieÃt die Elbe nach einem Hochwasser vorbei
*1178/80 *wird die Stadt durch Heinrich den LÃ¶wen schwer heimgesucht
*1197 *ist  Frohse Sitz des erzbischÃ¶flichen Salzamtes und entwickelt sich zu  Umschlagplatz fÃ¼r das in den Salzwerken von Elmen und spÃ¤ter GroÃ Salze  produzierte Salz bzw. dort benÃ¶tigte Brennholz
*1230 *hat die Stadt einen Flur von 755 ha und wird als âoppidumâ bezeichnet
*1278 *verliert der Brandenburgische Markgraf die âSchlacht von Frohseâ gegen die ErzbischÃ¶flichen und die Stadt Magdeburg
*1316 *besitzt der Ort einen stÃ¤dtischen Rat
*1454 *zeigt  das Ã¤lteste Ã¼berlieferte Stadtsiegel einen auf einem Sessel sitzenden  KÃ¶nig (entweder Otto I. als GrÃ¼nder oder Heinrich II., der das  Stadtrecht verlieh), mit flankierenden BÃ¤umen als Sinnbild eines  blÃ¼henden Ortes
*1525 *kommt Frohse mit etwa 600 Einwohnern als Lehen in den Besitz der Burg Schadeleben
*1526 *wird in der Kirche erstmals Gottesdienst im lutherischen Sinne durchgefÃ¼hrt
*1630 *erobern Wallensteins Truppen unter den Obristen BÃ¶nninghausen und Wengeler die Stadt und zerstÃ¶ren groÃe Teile
*1636*wÃ¼tet die Pest â von diesen RÃ¼ckschlÃ¤gen erholt sich der Ort nicht mehr
*1680 *kommt Frohse an Kurbrandenburg, das 1701 zum KÃ¶nigreich PreuÃen wird
*1717 *ist  Frohse Garnisonsstadt fÃ¼r die âReuterâ (Reuterplatz, MagazinstraÃe), ab  1727 fÃ¼r das Leib-KÃ¼rassier-Regiment Nr. 3 (bis 1806)
*1771/72 *wird die StraÃe nach SchÃ¶nebeck (KÃ¶nigsstraÃe/ Geschw.-Scholl-Str.) mit 30 HÃ¤usern bebaut
*1773/74 *entstehen an der Trasse nach GroÃ Salze (WilhelmstraÃe/ W.-Hellge-StraÃe) 40 KolonistenhÃ¤user
*1813 *schlÃ¤gt  die russische Armee unter General von Benningsen die etwa 8000 Mann  starken franzÃ¶sischen Truppen unter General Senical im âGefecht von  Frohseâ
*1832 *gibt Frohse sein Stadtrecht auf und wird Flecken mit Marktgerechtigkeit


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2012)

Na dis is ne Antwort. Jetzt grenz mal schön selber ein


----------



## Burba (15. Dezember 2012)

Also in der Liste ist das gesuchte Objekt nebenbei erwähnt und eine der beiden gesuchten Personen


----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2012)

Na da schein ich wohl die falsche Aufgabe reingereicht zu haben . Hat denn niemand was mit Geschichte am Hut?
Letzter Versuch: eine der beteiligten Personen wurde 2008 nach Halle "entführt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich geb´s auf.
  Gefragt war zunächst die Kirche in Frohse, das hat fm noch rausgekriegt. 
  Dann wollte ich wissen, was ein paar hundert Meter rechts von der Kirche mal war und nicht mehr existiert. 
  Wenn man bei Google Maps nachschaut, ist zu sehen, dass es noch heute ein Stück rechts von der Kirche (elbabwärts) eine Straße Burgwall gibt. Gesucht war die Burg Frohse! Von der ist, wie gesagt,  nichts mehr vorhanden, dort ist heute Hafengelände. 
  Und dann wollte ich damit zusammen hängende geschichtlich relevante Personen wissen.
  In der langen Liste von fm ist gleich als erstes Otto I neben der Notiz zum Burgwall erwähnt. Der wiederum war mit Editha verheiratet. Deren Gebeine wurden 2008 im Magdeburger Dom entdeckt und nach Halle zur Untersuchung gebracht. Dies gab damals einigen Wirbel, da es irgendwie heimlich geschah, daher Entführung.
  Also es ging um Otto und Editha, die sich dort wohl ne schöne Zeit gemacht haben sollen.
  Was solls, der nächste bitte, ich hab nix mehr.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2012)

Das war jetzt für meinen 6-Klassen-Dorfschulabschluss doch etwas zu hoch.
Das Otto gemeint war, hatte ich vermutet, aber keinen Zusammenhang mit einer "Entführung" im Jahre 2008 nach Halle gefunden.


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2012)

Mhhm, das hat damals ziemliche Wellen geschlagen, ging wohl im Grunde um die ewige Rivalität zwischen MD und HAL


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Dezember 2012)

dabei könnte es so einfach sein...MD bräuchte blos seinen unrechtmäßig erworbenen Landeshauptstadttitel abgeben


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2012)

ts,tss,tsss, auf DAS Nivau begeb ich mich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (17. Dezember 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> ...
> Gesucht war die Burg Frohse! Von der ist, wie gesagt,  nichts mehr vorhanden, dort ist heute Hafengelände.
> ...



Ich dachte, es geht hier um Bilderrätsel. Wie kann man aber ein Bild von Dingen machen, die es gar nicht mehr gibt? Da habe ich sicher etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2012)

Ausgehend von einem Foto, das ein erst mal zu findendes Objekt enthält, ein etwas kniffliges Rätsel zu stellen, wo ist das Problem?
Dass es diesmal niemand gelöst hat, ja und? Nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Dezember 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> ... ein erst mal zu findendes Objekt enthält ...


Nun ja, deine Burg Frohse kann man weder finden noch besuchen, sie gibt´s ja nicht mehr. 

Aber besser ein Rätsel mit ohne Foto als kein Rätsel.


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2012)

Blätter mal etwas zurück  Fotografiert hab ich die Kirche in Frohse (die steht noch, jedenfalls vor zwei Wochen). Die musste erst mal erkannt sein. Erst dann kam der schwierige Teil .


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Dezember 2012)

Nach so etwas Knackigem mal wieder etwas ganz Leichtes...wo und was?


----------



## kalihalde (18. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte .

Wenn ich noch mal das von Kasebi im Beitrag #*2535* aufgerufene Thema Fahrradtransport und Sportwagen von letztens aufgreifen darf, ich habe das von mir damals gesuchte Bild noch gefunden. Mein Dank geht an die "Klein Freunde Weimar" 







Sorry, fürs OT. Viel Spaß beim Erraten von Hasifischs Rätsel.


----------



## Burba (18. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Bild  und pure Nostalgie 
Porsche 928 und klassische Klein


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Dezember 2012)

Für mich ein absolutes Yuppie-Package...


----------



## Burba (18. Dezember 2012)

Na eher nicht, Yuppies wären kaum Rad gefahren und n 928er war eher n Nischenfahrzeug mit geiler Technik und gewöhnungsbedürftiger Optik, also auch nix für die


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich kannte mehrere Klein-Besitzer - und deren Kleins hast du nur vorm Café gesehen, niemals im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Dezember 2012)

Hm, habe das Klein auch mehr als Eisdielen-Rad in Erinnerung. Kenne wenig Leute, die es wirklich geprügelt haben. Da hats dann auch nicht so toll gehalten. Ich glaube, ohne Yuppies (u.ä.) wäre Klein noch viel schneller pleite gegangen.

Zum Rätsel wäre ein Tipp hilfreich.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Rätsel wäre ein Tipp hilfreich.



Meine Heimatstadt...


----------



## downhillsau (18. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Für mich ein absolutes Yuppie-Package...



Hey Hasifisch, nix gegen 928 Fahrer oder bin ich etwa nen Yuppie? Ok, mitm 94iger Zaskar LE sicher einem Klein durchaus adäquat, aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, da nen Bike drauf zu schnallen. Al...utech inside sag ich nur.


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist Heimatstadt <> Wohnort? 

dann will ich lösen und sage Ilsenburg/Ilsetal/hintenrechts....Wasserwirtschaftsdingens ????

Jedenfalls  hab ich da mal sowas ähnliches gesehen


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Dezember 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hey Hasifisch, nix gegen 928 Fahrer oder bin ich etwa nen Yuppie? ...



Ja weiß ich's?

Quatsch, alles nicht so ernst nehmen, war auch eher auf die Kleins und persönliche Erfahrungen bezogen...
Hast du einen 928er in der Garage?



micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ist Heimatstadt <> Wohnort? ...



Yepp.
Der Rest war völliger Mist...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Dezember 2012)

Könnte das zur Marienkirche gehören? Die ist ja aus Backstein, allerdings sieht das auf dem Foto schon älter aus.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Könnte das zur Marienkirche gehören? Die ist ja aus Backstein, allerdings sieht das auf dem Foto schon älter aus.



Ihr müsst in wesentlich höheren Sphären denken...


----------



## Burba (19. Dezember 2012)

Höher hinaus gehts zum Schloss, allerdings ist das nicht aus Backstein. Das Foto sieht auch mehr nach einer gepflegten Kirchenruine aus...


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Dezember 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Höher hinaus gehts zum Schloss, allerdings ist das nicht aus Backstein. Das Foto sieht auch mehr nach einer gepflegten Kirchenruine aus...



Hmmm...sicher?
Hundert Meter und etwas bergab genau im Rücken von mir gibt es diesen Blick:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (19. Dezember 2012)

Nö, sicher bin ich nicht . Aber ich kenn mich in WR nicht gut aus und ich hab auch nix mehr zu raten .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2012)

Der Blick ist aber schon aus der groben Richtung "Schloß", nur etwas tiefer, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Der Blick ist aber schon aus der groben Richtung "Schloss", nur etwas tiefer, oder?



Das ist korrekt...
Also unterhalb des Wernigeröder Schlosses können wir schon mal festhalten...hätte echt gedacht, es ist leichter, aber die meisten Schlossbesucher gehen wohl doch nur die Straßen hoch und runter.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


>


 
Das hatte ich auch schon vermutet, aber dass dort auch der "Nabel der Welt" ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht . 

Klasse Foto, Hasi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich da in der Schule nicht augepasst, die Erde ist 'ne Scheibe und Wernigerode eine Kugel?
Zum Rätsel: Theobaldifriedhof in Nöschenrode mit den Gräbern der fürstlich-gräflichen Familie?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Dezember 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Klasse Foto, Hasi







Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Habe ich da in der Schule nicht augepasst, die Erde ist 'ne Scheibe und Wernigerode eine Kugel?
> Zum Rätsel: Theobaldifriedhof in Nöschenrode mit den Gräbern der fürstlich-gräflichen Familie?



Also die grobe Himmelsrichtung vom Schloss aus gesehen passt - es ist nur viel näher am selbigen und deshalb auch wesentlich höher...ich gebe euch noch bis heute Abend, dann löse ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also die grobe Himmelsrichtung vom Schloss aus gesehen passt - es ist nur viel näher am selbigen und deshalb auch wesentlich höher...ich gebe euch noch bis heute Abend, dann löse ich.



Sollte es die Kapelle sein, die obere, also die kleinere oberhalb des Friedhofes.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sollte es die Kapelle sein, die obere, also die kleinere oberhalb des Friedhofes.



Leider nein - das Teil war völlig unchristlich in seiner Nutzung und definitiv auch nicht tierfreundlich...
Ihr scheint alle zu vermuten, das man nur den Eingang eines größeren Gebäudes sieht. So ist es nicht. Ihr seht fast alles...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2012)

Irgendein Zwinger... (nicht verwechseln mit Swinger !!!)


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Leider nein - das Teil war völlig unchristlich in seiner Nutzung und definitiv auch nicht tierfreundlich...
> Ihr scheint alle zu vermuten, das man nur den Eingang eines größeren Gebäudes sieht. So ist es nicht. Ihr seht fast alles...


Dann könnte es nur noch ein Denkmal sein, was in meinem Kartenwerk leider nicht genau bezeichnet ist nachfolgend eine Denkmal von zwei, die sich unterhalb des Schlosses befinden.
UMT-Gitter:
rechts: 32 623755
hoch: 5743542


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2012)

Hat es was mit dem ehem. fürstlichen Tiergartem beim Schloss zu tun?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Dezember 2012)

Ein Denkmal ist es nicht...



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hat es was mit dem ehem. fürstlichen Tiergartem beim Schloss zu tun?



...aber jetzt wird es warm...


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Dezember 2012)

Na gut, ihr bekommt es wohl einfach nicht hin...tsssss....

Das Schloss liegt - oh Wunder - auf dem Schlossberg...dahinter befindet sich der Agnesberg, von dem man diese Sicht hat:



Zwischen Agnesberg und Schlossberg gibt es eine kleine Wegekreuzung, und etwas neben dieser liegt gesuchtes Objekt: der alte Bärenzwinger!
Ihr seht tatsächlich fast die gesamte Front, es ist auch kein Dach darauf und er ist an den Berg gebaut, so das man von einem Weg direkt darüber/dahinter von oben hineinsehen kann.

Mal sehen, ob ein paar Tierpark-Experten dabei sind:
Wo gibt es/gab es (?) denn diese Gesellen zu sehen?


----------



## kalihalde (20. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ein paar Tierpark-Experten dabei sind:
> Wo gibt es/gab es (?) denn diese Gesellen zu sehen?


 
Sieht für mich aus wie ein Mara. Die wohnen (auch) in der Nachbarschaft vom Runkel im Bergzoo Halle (Vikunjaanlage) .


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Dezember 2012)

Mara oder Pampashase ist korrekt, der Tierpark aber viel kleiner und auch in einer kleineren Stadt.


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2012)

Da würde Dessau passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Dezember 2012)

@Hasifisch: ich kann verstehen, daß Du ob des bevorstehenden Weltunterganges keine Lust hast, komische Rätselfragen zu beantworden. Ich kann Dir aber versichern (habe konspirative Kontaktmänner zu höchsten Regierungs-und Geheimdienstkreisen, mehr darf ich nicht sagen), er findet nicht statt. Das ist nur eine indianisch-esoterisch-maoistische Weltverschwörung, die mit gezielten Gerüchten das Abendland ins Wanken bringen will. Also: ist es Dessau?


----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2012)

lt. Liste könnte es auch Halle oder Magdeburg seinhttp://www.zootierliste.de/index.php?klasse=1&ordnung=110&familie=11005&art=1100505


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mara oder Pampashase ist korrekt, der Tierpark aber viel kleiner und auch in einer kleineren Stadt.



Halle hat er ja schon ausgeschlossen. Ob der Zoo in Mdg. viel kleiner ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2012)

Bernburg geht auch noch


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich wusste nicht, das es die Biester überall gibt - die waren wohl mal günstig zu bekommen.
Und da die Welt nun erstaunlicherweise nicht untergegangen ist, geb ich vor Freude noch einen kleinen Hinweis: Halle hat sogar gepasst, jedenfalls bis zum einschließlich 3. Buchstaben...


----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube in Halberstadt gibts auch Maras


http://www.strassenkatalog.de/osm/mara_pampashasen_,45275540w.html


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Dezember 2012)

Meinst Du die Domstadt in Deiner Nähe?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Dezember 2012)

Beide korrekt und beide in der gleichen Minute...


----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2012)

wenn der Marc ein Bild hat, kann er sofort. Ich muss erst zu Hause suchen. Hier auf der Arbeit schlage ich mir gerade den letzten Tag um die Ohren und warte auf den Knall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Dezember 2012)

Habe kein Bild, daher auch nur der Begriff "Domstadt". Und wenn ich schnell noch eins mache, dann ists doch wieder nur "Halle".


----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2012)

markanter Berg südlich von ?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Dezember 2012)

Wir stehen im Dunkel, einen Hinweis bitte!


----------



## fm7775 (22. Dezember 2012)

die Lösung ist so nah


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Dezember 2012)

Null Ahnung, für wen genau ist sie nah? Ist das ein richtiger Berg oder eine Halde?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Null Ahnung, für wen genau ist sie nah? Ist das ein richtiger Berg oder eine Halde?


ebenfalls 0 - Ahnung, Tipp wäre hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (24. Dezember 2012)

Das kann überall zwischen Dölauer Heide und Salzmünde oder Ballenstedt sein.. Das ist schwierig..... Dennoch allen ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest


----------



## fm7775 (24. Dezember 2012)

Die Lösung ist nah, weil wurde hier schon mal genannt und in der Lösung steckt die Fortbewegungsart eines Tieres. Siehe Lösung zuvor. Der Berg ist 308m hoch. Die Tour war am 20.10.2012 und wurde bei km35 augenommen. Bei der Rücktour war es schon dunkel


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Dezember 2012)

Südlich von *Halberstadt* ist ein (nach alter DDR-Karte) 309 m hoher Berg, der Hoppelberg.


----------



## fm7775 (24. Dezember 2012)

richtig, die Tour ging über Langenstein nach Blankenburg am Goldbach entlang, im Rücken war dann der Hoppelberg zu sehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Dezember 2012)

Eine Höhenangabe "über 300 m" hätte ja schon gereicht, da somit(leider) der größte Teil Sa-Anh rausgefallen wäre.

Auf welche liebliche Landschaft (fand übrigens auch ein Kaiser) blickt die Dame? Wir waren auf Umwegen in Richtung Harz unterwegs. Kurz vor dem "Blick" passierten wir felsige Stellen (Bild 2).

Euch allen ein schönes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Eine Höhenangabe "über 300 m" hätte ja schon gereicht, da somit(leider) der größte Teil Sa-Anh rausgefallen wäre.
> 
> Auf welche liebliche Landschaft (fand übrigens auch ein Kaiser) blickt die Dame? Wir waren auf Umwegen in Richtung Harz unterwegs. Kurz vor dem "Blick" passierten wir felsige Stellen (Bild 2).
> 
> Euch allen ein schönes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest!


Ihr ward auf dem Unstrudradweg unterwegs. Bild 2 nördlich Dorndorf jetzt ist der Radweg dort gesperrt.
Bild 1 müsste der Unstrutabschnitt nach Wangen sein, vor euch Memmleben Kaiserpfalz.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Dezember 2012)

Ruck-zuck und richtig! Ist nach Wangen der Blick in Richtung Memleben. Damit mit man es sich besser vorstellen kann, gibts noch ein Bild mit Unstrut.

Ob das Bild 2 die Felsen bei Wangen darstellt, weiß ich nicht so genau: 
das wäre Sandstein, auf dem Bild sieht es eher nach Kalk aus. Könnte also auch ein paar Meter eher an der Vitzenburg gewesen sein.

Udo, Du darfst.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ruck-zuck und richtig! Ist nach Wangen der Blick in Richtung Memleben. Damit mit man es sich besser vorstellen kann, gibts noch ein Bild mit Unstrut.
> 
> Ob das Bild 2 die Felsen bei Wangen darstellt, weiß ich nicht so genau:
> das wäre Sandstein, auf dem Bild sieht es eher nach Kalk aus. Könnte also auch ein paar Meter eher an der Vitzenburg gewesen sein.
> ...


Ja mach ich, müsst aber bis morgen warten. Bild 2 ist Kalkstein und ist der Unstrutradweg nach Dorndorf, also noch vor Burgscheidungen. Der Abschnitt ist jetzt leider offiziel wegen Steinschlag gesperrt.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
nachdem der 1. Festtagsbraten verspeist wurde und die Verdauung eingesetzt hat, hier nun das nächste Rätsel.
Wo genau steht dieser historische Wegweiser?


----------



## kalihalde (26. Dezember 2012)

Meine postprandiale Rätselmüdigkeit der letzten Tage möchte ich gerne ablegen und werfe mal in die Runde, dass die gesuchte Säule sich in einer Dorfstraße befinden könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (26. Dezember 2012)

Das Ding steht auf der "Verkehrsinsel" in Dehlitz an der Saale. Im Hintergrund die ev. Kirche. 

Das war jetzt für jemanden der praktisch im Nebenort wohnt kein Test. 

Ein schönes Dörfchen wie ich finde. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (26. Dezember 2012)

Und hier gleich das nächste Bild (heute gemacht) 



 

Kleiner Tipp, das ist an einem Fluss. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und hier gleich das nächste Bild (heute gemacht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Natürlich hast du recht GTdanni und das hier ist der Kanuanleger in Kraßlau, hinter dem Sportplatz.


----------



## GTdanni (27. Dezember 2012)

Na das du es wusstest Udo war ja klar. Bei dir mach ich mir nichtmal Illusionen überhaubt was zu finden was du nicht kennst  
Aber ich gebe nicht auf, dumm blos das man vorher ja auch was erkennen muss. 
Und ausser der Quelle in Goseck (im Rennen oft genug dran vorbei gefahren) sah es da bei mir recht mau aus. 

Grüße aus Vesta 

Daniel


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2012)

So nun das neue Rätsel. Da wir in der letzten Zeit viele Rätsel aus dem Norden hatten, hier nun eins aus dem entgegengesetzten Teil von schönen Sachsen-Anhalt.

Gesucht wird dieser Jüngling, der aber schon in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Wie heißt er und vor allem wo steht er?


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nun hat noch keiner eine Idee, wo der kleine Mann stehen könnte?


----------



## andi65 (29. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun hat noch keiner eine Idee, wo der kleine Mann stehen könnte?


könnte sein das er bei mir gleich um die Ecke steht?


----------



## Burba (29. Dezember 2012)

danke andi65, jetzt wars einfach 
Schusterjunge in Weißenfels
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...chusterjunge.JPG&filetimestamp=20090117192628


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> danke andi65, jetzt wars einfach
> Schusterjunge in Weißenfels
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...chusterjunge.JPG&filetimestamp=20090117192628


Also der Standort ist richtig, es ist der Weißenfelser Stadtpark. Da ich ja einige Jahre in WSF gewohnt habe hier eine kleine Richtigstellung.
Ein Schusterjunge ist er nicht, hat überhaupt nichts mit der Schuhindustrie in WSF zu tun. Es ist eigentlich der Stadtjunge. Schusterjunge hat sich aber so über die vielen Jahrzehnte eingebürgert. 
Auf dem Sockel steht dann noch "Weils mich freut".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. Dezember 2012)

@andi65
Mach Du weiter, ich hab nix.
War ja auch eher dein Tipp


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> @andi65
> Mach Du weiter, ich hab nix.
> War ja auch eher dein Tipp


Da Andi65 sicherlich kein Foto hat, schieb ich mal schnell noch eins nach,
Was ist das für ein Gebäude und wo steht es?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da Andi65 sicherlich kein Foto hat, schieb ich mal schnell noch eins nach,
> Was ist das für ein Gebäude und wo steht es?


Tipp: Das Gebäude steht auf Pfählen.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche allen Rätselfreunden ein gesundes Neues.

Udo1, ich vermute mal, Du warst am Schloss Frankleben im schönen Geiseltal .

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind wir da in den den frühen Neunzigern, da war es eine zugewucherter Ruine, immer mal eingestiegen und haben den damals vorhandenen morbiden Charme in uns aufgenommen und große Pläne gesponnen, was wir mit einem Lottogewinn dort alles anstellen könnten. 

Beste Grüße 
Kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Rätselfreunden ein gesundes Neues.
> 
> Udo1, ich vermute mal, Du warst am Schloss Frankleben im schönen Geiseltal .
> 
> ...


Natürlich, es ist das Schloss Frankleben und bekam vor kurzem eine Betonplombe.
 Quelle: MZ-Archiv: _"Das Schloss steht auf Holzpfählen. Als durch den Bergbau im Geiseltal  der Grundwasserspiegel sank und die Pfähle plötzlich frei lagen,  begannen sie zu verfaulen. Die Folge: Das Schloss versank immer mehr,  Wände bekamen Risse. Nun seien Löcher in das Fundament gebohrt worden.  Beton wurde dann hineingepresst."_
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Januar 2013)

Danke Udo1, dann bin ich mal so frei. Wo bin ich?
Wenn Hinweise erforderlich sein sollten, bitte melden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke Udo1, dann bin ich mal so frei. Wo bin ich?
> Wenn Hinweise erforderlich sein sollten, bitte melden .


Es ist ein Naturdenkmal, das konnte ich schon mal entziffern und die Google- Bildersuche brachte mich auch noch nicht weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Januar 2013)

Das ist schon mal richtig. Den restlichen Text auf dem Schild musste ich aber retuschieren, denn sonst wäre es noch einfacher gewesen .


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal richtig. Den restlichen Text auf dem Schild musste ich aber retuschieren, denn sonst wäre es noch einfacher gewesen .


Aber irgendwie kam er mit bekannt vor, als ich im Jahr 2012 in der Nähe von Elbingerode wandern war.
Ich glaube dort Kletterer gesehen zu haben.
Ach ja, habe schnell meine Wanderrouten durchforstet und wurde fündig, er heißt glaube ich "gebohrte Stein" oder so ähnlich und befindet sich tatsächlich nordwestlich von Elbingerode.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch, Udo1. Gebohrter Stein ist korrekt.

Nordwestlich von Elbingerode ist auch Hannover . Also in der Nähe sind für mich eher der Ottofelsen (dort kann man auch klettern) und die Steinerne Renne. Der Gebohrte Stein ist was zum Kraxeln .


 Nr.
Der Weg zwischen Ottofelsen und Steinerne Renne macht auch mit dem Fahrrad Spaß , bis auf das letzte Stückchen vor der Brücke .

P.S. HWN Stempelstellen 27 und 28


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2013)

Ja es eine schöne Gegend dort. Das Gebiet dort wird in diesem Jahr mein Schwerpunkt sein für die Harzer Wandernadel.
Aber nun zum neuen Rätsel. In welchen Gängen muss ich hier meinen Kopf einziehen?


----------



## kalihalde (1. Januar 2013)

Das sieht mir ganz nach Zeitzer_Unterwelt aus .

Die Stempelstellen im Harz erreicht man auch sehr gut mit dem Rad.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das sieht mir ganz nach Zeitzer_Unterwelt aus .
> 
> Die Stempelstellen im Harz erreicht man auch sehr gut mit dem Rad.


Richtig es sind die Gänge unter den Häusern in Zeitz.
Ging ja schnell, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## esbekaner (2. Januar 2013)

ihr seid zu weit weg   dat kennt doch keiner   nee Spass... is nich meine Ecke... eher MD SBK BK und Umgebung is mein Einzugsgebiet ... Gruss Dirk


----------



## fm7775 (2. Januar 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> ihr seid zu weit weg   dat kennt doch keiner   nee Spass... is nich meine Ecke... eher MD SBK BK und Umgebung is mein Einzugsgebiet ... Gruss Dirk



tja es gab auch schon Rätselbilder aus Magdeburg, der Burda ist da fleissig am reinstellen, leider löst da einer  immer so schnell 

ich sage nur Dreibogenbrücke oder Klusbrücke


----------



## esbekaner (2. Januar 2013)

achsoooo.... na ich hab nicht alle 113 Seiten durchgewühlt   sorryyyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (2. Januar 2013)

@esbekaner
Das geht immer so hin und her zwischen Süd- und Mittel-S-A.  Wenn wir mal n Rätsel aus dem Süden knacken, gibts ne Weile was aus unserer Ecke und umgekehrt. Und das Durchblättern der Seiten macht Sinn, damit man nix doppelt einstellt 
Nur aus dem Norden macht (noch) keiner mit.

Gruss Burba


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> @esbekaner
> Das geht immer so hin und her zwischen Süd- und Mittel-S-A.  Wenn wir mal n Rätsel aus dem Süden knacken, gibts ne Weile was aus unserer Ecke und umgekehrt. Und das Durchblättern der Seiten macht Sinn, damit man nix doppelt einstellt
> Nur aus dem Norden macht (noch) keiner mit.
> 
> Gruss Burba


Ja einige Rätsel aus dem Norden wäre interessant.
Mir gehen jetzt auch schon langsam die Bilder aus, muss demnächst mal eine Tour nordwärts unternehmen.


----------



## esbekaner (2. Januar 2013)

ich behalte euch mal im Auge hier


----------



## kalihalde (2. Januar 2013)

Tja, die leidigen Themen ausgehende Bilder und unterrepräsentierte Regionen .

Udo1 hat ja mit dem letzten Rätselbild eine neue Dimension eröffnet. Vielleicht sollten wir Bilder aus dem Untergrund (geologisch natürlich) hier vermehrt einstellen. Sachsen Anhalt hat ja eine sehr lange und immer noch währende Bergbaugeschichte .

Ich musste jetzt auch ganz tief ins Archiv steigen, um ein Bild zu finden. Leider stammt es wieder einmal aus einer stärker frequentierten Rätselregion, aber ich hoffe, ihr macht trotzdem mit.





Wo befindet sich diese Bank und warum?


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

also warum diese Bank da is kann ich schonmal sagen  Vermutlich is sie dazu gedacht, das man sich hinsetzen kann


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> also warum diese Bank da is kann ich schonmal sagen  Vermutlich is sie dazu gedacht, das man sich hinsetzen kann


 
Nicht schlecht, für den Anfang .

Aber das ist (leider) noch nicht die gesuchte Lösung .

Erster Hinweis: Die Inschrift auf der Bank lautet "Gestiftet vom Verein der deutschen Irrenärzte"


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

ach herrje  dann is da bestimmt ne Klinik für Kopfkranke in der Nähe


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> ach herrje  dann is da bestimmt ne Klinik für Kopfkranke in der Nähe


 
... manche sagen so andere so. Nee, im Ernst. Da ist keine Klinik für Kopfkranke in der Nähe.

Der Verein hat die Bank für einen, wenn nicht sogar "den" Begründer dieser Zunft gestiftet. Dieser Kollege hat dieses Jahr übrigens seinen 200. Todestag.


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

Hmmmm. Ich bin da gÃ¤nzlicherweise frei von Wissen ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

Da guggel ich so vor mich hin
was aufzuspüren hab ich im Sinn
nach einer Weil
find ich Herrn Reil 
jetzt macht mich noch die Frage krank
wo steht die Bank?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Christian_Reil


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Da guggel ich so vor mich hin
> was aufzuspüren hab ich im Sinn
> nach einer Weil
> find ich Herrn Reil
> ...


 
Frei nach Shakespeare: "Es ist der Burba und nicht der Goethe" .

Reil ist schon mal korrekt. Jetzt noch den wikipedia Link lesen und die Lösung sollte möglich sein .

P.S. Es befindet sich sogar ein älteres Bild der gesuchten Bank im Link.


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

tss, dis kleene Bildchen habbich gar nich wahrgenommen 
Also denn, die Lösung lautet: Grabstätte Johann Christian Reils auf dem Reilberg in Halle (Saale)
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php..._Reil_-_Grab.jpg&filetimestamp=20100302170940


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2013)

...rrrrischdisch, Reils Grab auf dem Reilsberg (Zoo) in Halle.

Burba, bitte übernehmen Sie .


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

Jawoll! 
Nun mal zurück in den Herbst. Ich habs ja mit Brücken. Welche ist das?




@esbekaner
Schon sind wir in uns bekannteren Gegenden


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Jawoll!
> Nun mal zurück in den Herbst. Ich habs ja mit Brücken. Welche ist das?
> .....
> @esbekaner
> Schon sind wir in uns bekannteren Gegenden


Ist sicherlich im Norden. Aber die Rohloff ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

also det Bild seh isch nich   und zweitens, die Bilder krieg ich hier wie hoch?


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich im Norden. Aber die Rohloff ist auch ganz nett.


Von Dir aus ja 
Und die Rohloff fährt auch nett 


> also det Bild seh isch nich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie, Du siehst das Bild nicht ??
Zu 2.:
                          Die Frage stellt sich jedem, der im Forum anfängt, was zu zeigen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. Foto in dein Benutzeralbum hochladen
2. Foto anklicken, unter dem Foto kommt n Haufen Zeugs, unter anderem: "Einbetten mit BBCode oderHTML"
3. das anklicken und Bildgröße auswählen (am besten 1024 px)
4. Rechtsklick auf die darüber liegende Zeile und kopieren
5. Einfügen in die Nachricht
6. mit Klick auf "Vorschau" kannst Du kontrollieren, obs geklappt hat





                                                                                           Gruß Burba


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

na ich seh nur das Symbol. das da ein Bild sein soll. aber wenn ich drauf klicke seh ich ne IBC-Seite: 'Nicht gefunden
Es tut uns leid, aber die angeforderte Seite wurde nicht gefunden. Es kann sein, dass die Adresse der Seite falsch geschrieben ist oder dass die Seite zwischenzeitlich wieder gelöscht wurde.' 

das letzte Bild mit der Bank war riesig goss zu sehn  

das mit dem hochladen probiere ich mal aus


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)




----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

ok, das klappt...   wie lösch ich die Beiträge wieder???


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Januar 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> ok, das klappt...





esbekaner schrieb:


> wie lösch ich die Beiträge wieder???


Soviel ich weiß, können nur die Admins Beiträge löschen. Du kannst sie "nur" editieren und "leer" machen und ´nen netten Spruch ´rein schreiben.


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, können nur die Admins Beiträge löschen. Du kannst sie "nur" editieren und "leer" machen und ´nen netten Spruch ´rein schreiben.



OK, dann kann ich sie auch so lassen


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2013)

"SBK"ner, Dein Bild kann ich sehen .

Das Bild von Burba sehe ich nicht, aber so bleibt das Rätsel vielleicht im Norden und für mich einfach nur rätselhaft .


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

Also das Bild ist da, komisch dass es bei dir nicht zu sehen ist. Da zitier ich mich halt selbst, vielleicht kannst Du es dann sehen


Burba schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist da, komisch dass es bei dir nicht zu sehen ist. Da zitier ich mich halt selbst, vielleicht kannst Du es dann sehen



nö immer noch nich :-(  


und ich bin nich der Einzige... sehr 'Rätsel'haft alles hier


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

Ähhh, ich seh schon, hier ist was faul
aber jetzt:


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

juuuuhuuuu... ick seh was  aber weeß nich wo es is :/


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

PS: Dein Foto ist witzig, sieht aus, als wenn da jemand gleich nach dem Mond schnappen wird


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2013)

Burba, ich sehe Sie mit "Fünnef".

Zum Rätsel schweig ich lieber.


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

jut, lass ma Eskebaner ran


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

hey hey hey, bitte ma keine Mitleidsorgien hier  

Ja das Bild hat sich schön stellen lassen... beim 3. ersuch hats geklappt


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

nix Mitleid! Ich erwarte ne Lösung von Dir. Nu ma ran


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

für mich sieht das wie ne Brücke aus... mit Blick auf einen Damm  

Alte Fähre is es nich, da is das Gitter anders.  Und auch diese Barriere(an der das Bike steht) gibts dort nicht. 
ich könnte nur raten  

Bitte keine Rücksicht nehmen... irgendwann werd ich auch mal was erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

nö nö, wir sind zwar manchmal nett aber immer rücksichtslos 
Brücke stimmt schon, Damm auch, wenn Du genauer hinschaust, ist noch was zu sehen, was nicht überall steht und das Gewässer dürftest Du auch rauskriegen.
Ich wunder mich schon, dass fm7775 nich schon wieder die Lösung hat, der kennt scheinbar jede Spurrinne rund um MD 
Tip: bei Panpramio gibts viele Fotos, die (wenn man ne ungefähre Vorstellung von der Gegend hat, wo`s sein könnte) hilfreich sind.

PS: nich wundern, dass ich versuche, dich für diese Raterunde zu gewinnen. Ich brauch jemanden aus unserem Raum, der weitermacht, ich werd künftig eher Bilder aus Potsdam und Umgebung liefern .


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2013)

Hab die Mühle da hinten gesehn   aber hilft mir nich wirklich ... Lösungsvorschläge bitte... 

werd das Fähnchen schon hochhalten, Burba. Das bedeutet aber das ich auch mal nach recht und links schauen muss und nich nur stur vors Vorderrad


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2013)

Gut, mal sehen, ob noch jemand was beisteuern kann


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist da, komisch dass es bei dir nicht zu sehen ist. Da zitier ich mich halt selbst, vielleicht kannst Du es dann sehen




Also ich habe auch nix gesehen



Burba schrieb:


> Ähhh, ich seh schon, hier ist was faul
> aber jetzt:





Burba schrieb:


> Brücke stimmt schon, Damm auch, wenn Du genauer hinschaust, ist noch was zu sehen, was nicht überall steht und das Gewässer dürftest Du auch rauskriegen.
> Ich wunder mich schon, dass fm7775 nich schon wieder die Lösung hat, der kennt scheinbar jede Spurrinne rund um MD
> Tip: bei Panpramio gibts viele Fotos, die (wenn man ne ungefähre Vorstellung von der Gegend hat, wo`s sein könnte) hilfreich sind.
> .



Es liegt daran dass jetzt so viele Beträge waren, die ich noch nicht gelesen haben. Die letzte Mitteilung hatte ich noch nicht gelesen und danach waren ja schon wieder 10 neue Beiträge. Ich konnte erst heute morgen die E-Mail lesen und ich gucke mal ob ich die Lösung kenne


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

so ich hab die Lösung,

also es gibt bei panoramio fast das gleiche Bild. ohne Brücke und Mühle, dafür in Grün, wurde am 04.08.2010 eingestellt und hat 915 Aufrufe


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

also ich denke mal das im Hintergrund ist Pechau mit der Bockwindmühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

würde sagen richtig, da ich auch die Lösung habe

Bockwindmühle etwas größer

Ansicht in Grün, ebenfalls von der Brücke


----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

ich seh schon, ihr ratet euch schön einen hin


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

nich richtig??? :-(


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

dochdoch, das muss richtig sein, guck Dir das Bild an,http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=38829680&order=date_desc&user=742677

hier ist eindeutig der gleiche Baum zu sehen, nur in Grün und links hinten ist die Bockwindmühle


----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

nee, nee is schon richtig, nur die Lösung fehlt noch


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

Lach, also soll das so formuliert werden: Blick von der Brücke über den Umflutkanal nach Pechau? oder willste den Namen der Brücke???


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

lol, so hätte ich es jetzt auch geschrieben, hat die Brücke einen Namen?

esbekaner ist dran, ich hatte zwar schon vorher die Lösung, aber habe kein Bild. Habe mir aber für das Wochenende ne Tour vorgenommen, da finde ich ein Bild


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

ha ha... ich muss auch erstmal was raussuchen und schauen ob ich überhaupt was finde


----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

Name, Baujahr, ausführende Firma, Konstuktionsmerkmale....äähh, was fällt mir noch so ein... 
Neee, die Frage war: 





> Nun mal zurück in den Herbst. Ich habs ja mit Brücken. Welche ist das?


Die Antwort wäre also: Brücke über die Ehle bei Pechau. Aber nu will ich nich pingelig sein .
Lassen wir gelten. Du darfst als nächstes!

Gruß Burba


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

ich finde das letzte Rätsel gut, es war nicht zu schwer und auch nicht zu leicht, ein wichtiges Merkmal zum Beispiel die Mühle machte das Rätsel erkennbar. Nur die Brücke wäre bestimmt schwer gewesen. 2 oder 3 Rätsel von Burba konnte ich so lösen, war noch nie da, aber irgendwie bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere bis du doch schon den Klusdamm langgefahren, da fährt man über diese Brücke


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

ja sicherlich, aber ich meinte z.B. die Brücke bei gübs 

über diese Brücke bin ich schon mal drüber aber das war 05.2011 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/974072 bei km 59


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

Das Bild ist ca 2,5 Jahre alt. Inzwischen gibt es links neben der Strasse einen Radweg (letztes Jahr fertiggestellt) Oben links ist der Rest eines Ortsschildes zu sehn. Folgt man dieser Strasse gibt es ein paar Meter weiter rechts echt lecker Essen mit Riesen Portionen... Ich hoff das reicht erstmal...


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

Ortsausgang Plötzky auf der B246a Richtung Schönebeck

Alte Fähre ist die Gaststätte


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

ich glaube das war zu einfach 

zu iele Tips oder wohnste da


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

ich bin da 6 Jahre zur Arbeit lang  und stand desöftern vor der Absperrung. So mein Bild kommt Samstagabend, habe mir gerade ne kleine Tour gebastelt. Und wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet, ich muss trotzdem los 

Ich verrate aber schonmal folgendes. Das Bild gibt es schon bei panoramio


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

ok ok ok... ich werd jetzt auch vermehrt dann auf die Gegend achten und die Cam schussbereit halten   Das wetter is doch eh egal dabei , also fast


----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

So isser, unser fm. Da denkste dir mit Mühe n Rätsel aus und Zack! kriegste nach paar Minuten die Lösung hingeklascht 
eskebaner, bei dem Bild, biste da weitergefahren ?


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

Nach 100 m wurde es zu tief und die StrÃ¶mung zu stark. Also haben wir das abgebrochen ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

Mhm, hab ich bei Lostau auch mal versucht. Habs erst eingesehen, als der Sattel schon Wasser zog. Aber das Bike war danach schön sauber .


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2013)

wie jetzt? Der Sattel zog Wasser, meine tiefste Wasserdurchfahrt war im Kreuzhorst, da ging mir das Wasser bis zum Kurbelgehäuse und ich glaube das war schon schlecht fürs Rad.


----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

jaaa, hat auch keinen Spaß gemacht mit nassem Arsch nach Hause zu strampeln. Und bei dem Rad damals wars mir wurscht.


----------



## esbekaner (4. Januar 2013)

ach nur bis zum Kurbelgehäuse   Knietief wars beste bis jetzt. Aber das müssen die Bikes aushalten. Daon sollten sie nich kaputt gehn! Meine erste Probefahrt mit dem Cube Stereo damals führte durch Knöcheltiefen Matsch. Da war der Dämpfer nich mehr als solcher zu identifizieren  Und es hat echt Spass gemacht...


----------



## fm7775 (5. Januar 2013)

So ist mein Bild

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...vI/AAAAAAAADQM/ldoMfYDNwO4/s800/05.01.13+-+13

es ist kein Turm aus Herr der Ringe oder so. Der Ort hat ein Schlosspark und wurde 1040 urkundlich erwähnt.

Auf dem Weg dorthin bin ich am höchsten Punkt(211,1m) des Landkreises vorbeigekommen.

Wie heißt der Ort?


----------



## Burba (5. Januar 2013)

Mit den Tipps läßt sich schön guggeln. Es dürfte Harbke sein. Die Turmruine wurde einst von dem Grafen Werner von Veltheim als Aussichtsturm erbaut ( ich bin nich so schlau, habbich hier geklaut: http://www.radtouren-sachsen-anhalt.de 
ähh, die eigentliche Linkadresse is so lang, dasse nich zu kopieren geht)
Aber schöner Tip. Ich fahr gern mit Hopperticket los und ne schöne Runde retour. Aber Richtung Marienborn hab ich immer gedacht, was soll ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (5. Januar 2013)

richtig, du hast bestimmt diesen Artikel hier gefunden


*Von Helmstedt Ã¼ber Harbke nach Marienborn (TdM 2011-03)*

        Kategorien:   	  	Tour des Monats |  	   	Radwandern |  	   	Aller-Radweg   	  




 


 		Auf dieser Wanderung erwarten Sie die sanft  hÃ¼gelige Landschaft des Naturparks Elm-Lappwald, der Harbker  Schlosspark, eine der Ã¤ltesten Wallfahrts Orte Deutschlands und ein  Denkmal aus der jÃ¼ngsten Geschichte. 
 Ausgangspunkt der Wanderung ist der Bahnhof  in  Helmstedt . Von hier aus wandern wir in sÃ¼dÃ¶stlicher Richtung zur  Magdeburger Warte, vorbei an der ehemaligen Grenze. Bis nach Harbke  fÃ¼hrt die StraÃe immer geradeaus. Einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlÃ¤sst  der Braunkohletagebau. In unmittelbarer NÃ¤he ermÃ¶glicht eine  Aussichtsplattform einen Rundblick. Harbke wurde erstmals 1040  urkundlich erwÃ¤hnt. Das Renaissance-Schloss entstand in den Jahren  1572-1586. Es wurde auf einer ehemaligen Rundburg errichtet, die durch  ErdwÃ¤lle und WassergrÃ¤ben eingegrenzt war.Ein Brand im Jahre 1731  zerstÃ¶rte das Schloss. Es wurde vom Landbraumeister Martin Petier de  Belfond aus Braunschweig in den Jahren 1751 1759 aus -und umgebaut.  Heute ist nur noch eine Ruine erhalten. Dem ehemaligen Schloss schlieÃt  sich ein 6ha groÃer englischer Garten an, welcher vom botanisch sehr  interessierten ehemaligen Schlossherrn Friedrich August von Veltheim  angelegt wurde. Dieser ist heute Ã¼ber die Grenzen des Ortes hinaus als  âHarbker Park" bekannt und dendrologisch sehr wertvoll. In seiner  Entstehungszeit wurden Ã¼ber 300 verschiedenen GehÃ¶lzarten gepflanzt, von  denen etwa 100 noch heute erhalten sind.  Hier fallen vor allem die  mÃ¤chtigen LÃ¤rchen und die riesigen, vermutlich sogar ersten in  Deutschland gepflanzten TulpenbÃ¤ume auf. Eine besondere Kostbarkeit im  Park ist der Ã¤lteste Ginkgobaum Deutschlands, der um 1780 gepflanzt  wurde. Er ist aus einem mÃ¤nnlichen und einem weiblichen StÃ¤mmchen im  Laufe der Zeit zusammengewachsen. Neben den seltenen GehÃ¶lzen kann man  im Park eine barocke Sandsteinfigur, die âPomona" auf der sogenannten  âChinesischen Mauer" aus dem Jahre 1745, betrachten. AuÃerdem befindet  sich hier eine 1830/31 im gotischen Stil errichtete Orangerie. Der  Harbker Schlosspark ist Bestandteil des touristsichen Landesprojektes  GartentrÃ¤ume Sachsen-Anhalt. Und ist entsprechend ausgeschildert. Mann  sollte es sich nicht nehmen lassen, dem Rundgang âGinkgo-Patt" zu folgen  und sich mit den interessanten SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten vertraut zu machen.  Danach wandern wir in Richtung Marienborn. Am Ortsausgang befindet sich  eine Turmruine, die einst von dem Grafen Werner von Veltheim als  Aussichtsturm erbaut wurde. Die AuslÃ¤ufer des Elm-Lappwaldes und das  Landschaftsschutzgebiet âHarbke-Allertal" bestimmen die  abwechslungsreiche HÃ¼gellandschaft, die wir jetzt durchwandern. Von  Weiten sehen wir schon den Ort Marienborn. Der Name der Gemeinde geht  auf eine mit Marienerscheinung verbundenes Quellenwunder zurÃ¼ck. Er  bedeutete âQuelle der Jungfrau Marie". Erstmals erwÃ¤hnt wird Marienborn  1191 in einer Schenkungsurkunde des Erzbischofs Wichmann an das Hospital  âMordtal"(Marienborn). Wir durchwandern den Ort  in nordÃ¶stlicher  Richtung zum Bahnhof,vorbei an der Marienkapelle und der Stiftskirche.  Diese entstand 1253, die Innenausstattung ist sehr umfangreich. Ein  FlÃ¼gelaltar von 1475 zeigt Maria im Strahlenkreuz durch vier Engel  erhÃ¶ht. Schlichte SchÃ¶nheit geht von der steinernen Pieta von 1430 in  der SÃ¼dwand der Vorhalle aus. Die geschnitzte hÃ¶lzerne Kanzel entstammt  den AnfÃ¤ngen des 18. Jh.  Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof kommen wir an einem  Hinweisschild vorbei, das uns aufmerksam macht auf die ehemalige  GrenzÃ¼bergangsstelle Marienborn. Seit der Wiedervereinigung erinnert  dieser Ort als GedenkstÃ¤tte âDeutsche Teilung-Marienborn" an diese Zeit.   Mit dem Zug treten wir unseren Heimweg mit erlebnisreichen EindrÃ¼cken  an. 

Ich bin hin 32km  und auf dem RÃ¼ckweg hatte ich ein Dorn im Mantel. Nix bei. Pumpe auch zu Hause. Mit Auto die restliche Strecke zurÃ¼ck. 45km von 60km nur mit dem MTB gefahren. Morgen ist erstmal groÃe WÃ¤sche angesagt


----------



## Burba (5. Januar 2013)

Mhm, schon im anderen Fred gelesen  Das issn Alptraum, weit weg von zu Haus und nix dabei . 
Nu mussich schon wieder was suchen...


----------



## Burba (5. Januar 2013)

ok, ein hab ich noch vom Herbst



Wie heißt das?


----------



## fm7775 (5. Januar 2013)

Bist Du mir böse?


http://www.ausflugsziele-harz.de/ausflugsziele-sehenswertes/hoehle-bergwerk/daneilshoehle-huy.htm


----------



## esbekaner (5. Januar 2013)

wie ihr hier drauf seid


----------



## fm7775 (5. Januar 2013)

so ich muss dann wohl morgen wieder los. Diesmal das Rennrad


----------



## Burba (5. Januar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Bist Du mir böse?
> 
> 
> http://www.ausflugsziele-harz.de/ausflugsziele-sehenswertes/hoehle-bergwerk/daneilshoehle-huy.htm



Biste eben schon wieder dran


----------



## Burba (5. Januar 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> wie ihr hier drauf seid


Is hier eben endlich mal n netter Fred


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, die Höhle hatten wir schon mal vor Urzeiten drin.
Will ja nur wissen, ob der Kopp noch funktioniert......


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2013)

die Huysburg in der Nähe war schon mal dabei, die Höhle m.E. noch nicht.
Kannst ja mal suchen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo Runkel, hast noch kein Alzheimer 


Burba schrieb:


> das is soo fieees, da bin ich schon mal dran und denn kriegts gleich einer raus! Und auch noch einer von der Südländergang, die sowieso immer alleine spielen.
> 
> Genug geheult. Das ist ne schöne Ecke und ziemlich unbekannt, also auch nie überlaufen. Kann man zu jeder Jahreszeit schön wandern oder biken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Januar 2013)

Hach, schön!


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2013)

Ach das! Kannste mal sehn, ich hatts schon vergessen .
 War aber kein Rätsel.


----------



## fm7775 (6. Januar 2013)

also heute hat es Hunde und Katzen geregnet, da bin ich nicht raus. Foto kommt dann aus der Konserve.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> also heute hat es Hunde und Katzen geregnet, da bin ich nicht raus. Foto kommt dann aus der Konserve.


das ist das Gneisenaudenkmal in Sommersdorf/ Ortsteil Sommerschenburg. Nun ja habe mich in der Vergangenheit mit dem preußische Generalfeldmarschallbeschäftigen müssen.


----------



## fm7775 (6. Januar 2013)

100% richtig, mach weiter


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> 100% richtig, mach weiter


Rätsel kommt morgen, mein Tageslimit ist erreicht.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2013)

Hier das neue Rätsel. wer schon mal da war war auch sicherlich im Haus und sah diesen Ofen. Es ist ein Unikat, der Künstler hat jede einzelne Kachel selbst entworfen und gefertigt.
Wo steht dieser Ofen?


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön, der Ofen. Ich dachte ja erst, der ist von Gustav_Weidanz, aber nein. Der gesuchte Kollege ist noch ein paar Jahre älter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (7. Januar 2013)

oh je, jetzt muss man hier auch noch Öfen identifizieren können


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> oh je, jetzt muss man hier auch noch Öfen identifizieren können


Ja weil man vom Fenster im Raum des Ofens einen super Blick hat, den man unbedingt mal genacht haben muss, am besten im Frühjahr/Sommer.


----------



## HorstBond (7. Januar 2013)

Max Klinger Weinberg in Kleinjena


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2013)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Max Klinger Weinberg in Kleinjena


Vollkommen richtig, war ja auch ein Heimspiel für dich. Man hat vom dortigen Freisitz des Kaffees einen herrlichen Blick in und über das Tal der Unstrut, sollte man unbedingt mal besuchen.


----------



## esbekaner (7. Januar 2013)

also was ihr so für Orte kennt


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> also was ihr so für Orte kennt


 
Guckst Du hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (7. Januar 2013)

Ach hört bloß auf, mittlerweile gibts so viel Ziele, die man unbedingt mal abradeln müsste...
Schafft man ja nich mal als Rentner  (da käme man wahrscheinlich eh nich mehr die Berge hoch).


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> oh je, jetzt muss man hier auch noch Öfen identifizieren können



IBC = Inoffizielle Beheizungs Community...


----------



## Burba (7. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## HorstBond (8. Januar 2013)

Ich muß jetzt erst mal suchen ob ich ein rätseltaugliches Bild finde das aus Sachsen-Anhalt stammt. 
Falls jemand schneller ist gebe ich auch gern ab.
(Vorsatz für dieses Jahr: mal den Fotoapparat beim biken mitnehmen)


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ...
> Schafft man ja nich mal als Rentner  (da käme man wahrscheinlich eh nich mehr die Berge hoch).


Oh mit der richtigen Rentnerübersetzung schaffst du noch jeden Hügel, wie z.B. Brocken,  die es in Sachsen-Anhalt gibt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Januar 2013)

Da weiß man gleich, wo bei Udo der Hammer hängt, wenn er den Brocken als Hügel bezeichnet. Da möchte ich nicht seine "Berge" hochfahren!


----------



## Burba (8. Januar 2013)

@ Udo1
Ach dis war gestern auch nur leichtes Frustgebrabbel. 
Grad als Silverbiker hätte ich doch endlich genug Zeit und Nerven, um überall hinzukommen .


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...jeden Hügel, wie z.B. Brocken...



Gilt das für alle Auffahrt-Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2013)

Nun da ja keiner ein neues Rätsel eingestellt hat, schnell noch ein Bild von mir, was eigentlich durchaus erkannt werden könnte und zwar von solchen Fahrern die mehr mit Brustpanzern und Armschienen unterwegs sind, oder ja eben Wanderer.

Die Aufnahme ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber die Risse im Stein sind sehr markannt und er müsste noch an seinem Platz liegen.


----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2013)

Kann ich nix zu sagen, vermutlich einer der ganz seltenen Steine im Harz 
Aber da offensichtlich keiner so recht Lust aufs Raten hat (vermutlich auch wegen Bildermangel) schlag ich ne Ratepause vor, bis im Frühjahr wieder frische Kräfte und Fotos da sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Januar 2013)

Na erst mal das Rätsel lösen. Ein klitzekleiner Hinweis wäre nett!


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na erst mal das Rätsel lösen. Ein klitzekleiner Hinweis wäre nett!


Neben dem Weg fährt ein Bahn entlang und am Ende des Weges geht ein steiniger Weg ganz hoch. Die Jungs mit den Brustpanzern fahren den gerne runter, oh jetzt dürfen sie ja wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Januar 2013)

Könnte dies der letzte Teil des Bahnparallelweges sein und der "steinige Weg zum Radeln" der Eckerloch-Stieg?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Könnte dies der letzte Teil des Bahnparallelweges sein und der "steinige Weg zum Radeln" der Eckerloch-Stieg?


Es könnte nicht sein, es ist der Abzweig Eckerlochstieg.
So und jetzt muss ich eine schöpferische Pause einlegen. habe kaum noch interessante Aufnahmen aus sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Januar 2013)

Da ist ein wenig das Rätselfieber mit mir durchgegangen, ich habe gar kein Bild. Wer will der kann. Bzw. folgen wir burbas und Udos Vorschlag und pausieren und sammeln erstmal.


----------



## Ruedi04 (13. Januar 2013)

Ok, wer was findet darf es reinstellen.... Bis bald


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Januar 2013)

Ein wenig würde ich schon warten, wenn keiner der Mitrater ein Bild hat, ist es ja auch zwecklos.


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2013)

Zum Glück bin ich wenigstens am WE zu Hause und kam heut raus aufs Rad. Nun hab ich selbst den Vorschlag für ne Pause gemacht, jetzt hab ich aber n aktuelles Bild, wieder mal ne Brücke


----------



## kalihalde (13. Januar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


>


 
Ich dachte ja bislang, dass in MD und Umgebung die Bürgersteige zu gewissen Zeiten hochgeklappt werden, aber dass das jetzt auch mit Brückengeländern passiert. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (13. Januar 2013)

Hochwasser schutz


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2013)

Nee, nee, das siehst du falsch. Man klappt die Brückengeländer zu gewissen Zeiten runter. Dann bleiben gewisse Tiefflieger nicht dran hängen .


----------



## fm7775 (13. Januar 2013)

Tiefflieger oder Tieflieger also Schwerlasttransporter


----------



## Burba (14. Januar 2013)

nix Schwerlast, das war ironisch. Dein Tipp mit Hochwasserschutz war schon richtig, ist dazwischen gerutscht


----------



## fm7775 (14. Januar 2013)

hi,

wurde diese Brücke gerade im Radio angesagt? Es könnte die Schweinebrücke auf der Kreisstraße 1010 nach Biederitz sein. 

Bei Google kann ich deutlich das Schild sein und die Aufnahme des Geländers kann man auch wieder erkennen.


https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/21390888


----------



## Burba (14. Januar 2013)

richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (14. Januar 2013)

ok, dann erst mal Pause bis Samstag. Bilder haschen


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2013)

Beim Aufräumen meines Handys habe ich noch ein kurioses Bild vom vergangenen Herbst gefunden. So schnell für zwischendurch, muss man mal gesehen haben.

Da haben sicherlich mehrere ältere Damen eine weile gestrickt.
Welcher Bach fließt denn unter dieser Brücke durch?


----------



## Bergarbeiter (20. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!!
War ja gleich um die Ecke- im wörtlichen Sinn.
die Böse Sieben

http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1349164487231


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2013)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!!
> War ja gleich um die Ecke- im wörtlichen Sinn.
> die Böse Sieben
> 
> http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1349164487231


Richtig, Richtig, fand ich super das Strickmuster.


----------



## fm7775 (21. Januar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294657


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Januar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294657



Zillierbach-Staumauer, Blick auf Wendefurter Vorsperre bei extremen Niedrigwasser?! würde ich vermuten...
Habe ich so tief noch nie gesehen...


----------



## fm7775 (21. Januar 2013)

Du kannst von der Zillierbach Staumauer auf die Wendefurther Vorsperre gucken?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Januar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Du kannst von der Zillierbach Staumauer auf die Wendefurther Vorsperre gucken?



Na klar...

Rappbode Staumauer natürlich...


----------



## fm7775 (21. Januar 2013)

ja das ist die Rappbode Staumauer, war im September mit dem Rennrad da. links oben müsste ne Stempelstelle sein, da hat Udo schon mal ein Rätselbild reingestellt, aber von der anderen Seite, richtig?


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ja das ist die Rappbode Staumauer, war im September mit dem Rennrad da. links oben müsste ne Stempelstelle sein, da hat Udo schon mal ein Rätselbild reingestellt, aber von der anderen Seite, richtig?


Ja da ist eine Stempelstelle rechts hinter dem Knick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2013)

Welches Dorf sieht man leicht links der Mitte?


----------



## Burba (24. Januar 2013)

ist das bei dir zu Hause geknipst?


----------



## esbekaner (24. Januar 2013)

neee, oder siehst du da seine Höhle


----------



## Burba (24. Januar 2013)

ich mein nich in seiner Höhle, ich mein in Wernigerode (bzw. am Rande von WR)


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Januar 2013)

ich seh kein dorf


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Januar 2013)

Silstedt, vermutlich Blick vom Stapenberg.


----------



## Burba (24. Januar 2013)

ja, an diese Antwort wollt ich mich langsam ranschleichen, Ritterchen war schneller


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Silstedt, vermutlich Blick vom Stapenberg.



Eiskalt, korrekt und auch noch die Easteregg Bonuspoints gesammelt!


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich seh kein dorf



Sorry, ist ein massiver 1-Baum-Wald davor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Eiskalt, korrekt und auch noch die Easteregg Bonuspoints gesammelt!




tja, so bin ich....

Wir hier in Sachsen-Anhalt stehen ja gerne etwas früher auf, scheinbar treffen wir dann so verpeilt auch gerne mal 'ne merkwürdige Entscheidung.
So wie die Anordnung diese Pforte (die ist übrigens unverschlossen!):

Entschuldigung, Fotoalbum hängt, gibts also doch nur einen kleinen Anhang.

Bild Nr. 1 zeigt den gesuchten Ort, der z.B. auf komoot.com als *Bad*... angegeben ist, auf vielen Karten aber nicht. Der Ort wurde durch seine beiden Brunnen bekannt, einer wird als "Stahlbrunnen" (?) bezeichnet, der andere als "muriatisch-salinischer Eisen-Säuerling". Dieser letztgenannte gab dem Ort auch seinen Namen: es gibt in Bad Kissingen einen sehr ähnlichen Brunnen, dessen Name wurde mit Neu- kombiniert.
Als Kind habe ich noch Mineralwasser aus dem Ort getrunken.
Mineralwasser+Kurbetrieb sind aber schon lange Geschichte.
Einen großen Steinwurf entfernt hat man den Blick wie auf Bild 2.

Wie heißt der Ort?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> tja, so bin ich....
> 
> Wir hier in Sachsen-Anhalt stehen ja gerne etwas früher auf, scheinbar treffen wir dann so verpeilt auch gerne mal 'ne merkwürdige Entscheidung.
> So wie die Anordnung diese Pforte (die ist übrigens unverschlossen!):
> ...


Der Ort, Bild 1, ist Bad Neuragoczy. das zweite Bild zeigt die Kettenfähre Brachwitz Saale, gegenüber der Ort Brachwitz am Saaleradweg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Januar 2013)

Richtig, für Dich war's ein Klax. Habe etwas weitschweifig erklärt, um auch Ortsfremden den Hauch eine Chance zu geben.

Kann keinen Link zum Thama anbieten, aber einen Literaturverweis:

Siegmar von Schultze-Galléra " Wanderungen durch den Saalkreis 1", Seite 42 ff

Dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2013)

Wem ist dieser Gedenkstein gewidmet und wo steht er genau?


----------



## kalihalde (25. Januar 2013)

... vielleicht dem "Bartträger des Jahres".

Habe Franz Schubert mit solch monströsen Kotletten in Erinnerung. Aber der ist nicht so alt geworden wie der Porträtierte aussieht.

Wir brauchen bitte einen Hinweis, Udo.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... vielleicht dem "Bartträger des Jahres".
> 
> Habe Franz Schubert mit solch monströsen Kotletten in Erinnerung. Aber der ist nicht so alt geworden wie der Porträtierte aussieht.
> 
> Wir brauchen bitte einen Hinweis, Udo.


Harz und Eisenbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (25. Januar 2013)

ich will lösen.... es ist Lukas der Lokomotivführer


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2013)

Kann nicht sein, der hatte keine Kotletten, aber dafür einen Ring im Ohr,
und ist Lummerland eine Insel im Harz?


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Januar 2013)

manchmal kommt es mir so vor  und berge sind ja auch da


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2013)

Bei einen leichten Anstieg der Weltmeere könnte es hinkommen, Brocken und Hohneklippen gucken raus und 'ne Eisenbahn gibts auch. Aber das Rätsel wurde einfach ein paar hunderttausend Jahre zu früh gestellt. Merk Dir doch die Antwort bis dahin.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, der hatte keine Kotletten, aber dafür einen Ring im Ohr,
> und ist Lummerland eine Insel im Harz?


Nee heute Abend ist er mit Emma und Jim Knopf in China angekommen.
Aber für Insider dürfte das doch kein Problem sein, ich glaube ca. 400 Meter hinter dem Denkmal ist eine Brücke über die Gleisanlage auf der leider vor einiger Zeit glaube ich ein Zugunglück gewesen ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bei einen leichten Anstieg der Weltmeere könnte es hinkommen, Brocken und Hohneklippen gucken raus und 'ne Eisenbahn gibts auch...



Ja toll, und auf dem Hohnekamm darf man nicht mal biken - dann tummelt sich alles auf dem Brocken...
Habe übrigens vorerst keine Bilder mehr...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Januar 2013)

Meintest Du diesen Unfall:

http://www.cybercops.de/schmalspurbahnen/history/hsb_unfaelle.html

?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Meintest Du diesen Unfall:
> 
> http://www.cybercops.de/schmalspurbahnen/history/hsb_unfaelle.html
> 
> ?


Den meinte ich nicht. Gebe aber gleich noch einen Tipp.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Januar 2013)

Albert_Schneider_Denkmal_bei_Blankenburg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Januar 2013)

Albert Schneider hatte ich auch schon in der Mangel, aber irgendwie sah der auf dem Bild ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Albert_Schneider_Denkmal_bei_Blankenburg





Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Albert Schneider hatte ich auch schon in der Mangel, aber irgendwie sah der auf dem Bild ganz anders aus.


Ja es ist das Albert Schneider Denkmal (1833 - 1910)
Unter seiner Leitung wurde 1884 die erst Zahnradbahn (auch Rübelandbahn genannt) von Blankenburg nach Tanne gebaut. Die Bahn war bis 1920 in Betrieb. Und er war auch Mitbegründer und langjähriger Vorsitzende des Harzclubs gewesen. (Damals gab es aber noch keine MTB-Räder, es kamen sich also nicht Zweiradfahrer mit Wanderern ins Gehege, die waren konkurenzlos unter sich)
dDann mach mal weiter kalihalde.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Januar 2013)

Danke Udo, auf den ganz ganz alten Karten des Harzklubs steht glaube ich "für Radfahrer und Wanderer" drauf. Eine gewisse Ausgrenzung der Radfahrer hat sich wahrscheinlich erst im Laufe der (jüngeren) Geschichte entwickelt .

Dem Wetter entsprechend gibt es von mir etwas Winterliches. Wo bin ich?





Viel Spaß
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Januar 2013)

Haha, die Halle-Connection könnte sich wieder seitenlang gegenseitig den Ball zuspielen.
Aber ich bin fair (is 'ne Lüge, habe bloß keine Bilder mehr).


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Haha, die Halle-Connection könnte sich wieder seitenlang gegenseitig den Ball zuspielen.
> Aber ich bin fair (is 'ne Lüge, habe bloß keine Bilder mehr).


Wurde diese Brücke 1912 erbaut? Und verbindet sie die die Ziegelwiese mit dem Mühlwegviertel?


----------



## kalihalde (27. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit Udo1,

Nutzung, Baujahr und Lage sind schon mal richtig . Den Namen der Brücke jetzt noch nennen, dann gilt das Rätsel als gelöst.

Beste Grüße
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Udo1,
> 
> Nutzung, Baujahr und Lage sind schon mal richtig . Den Namen der Brücke jetzt noch nennen, dann gilt das Rätsel als gelöst.
> 
> ...


Dann ist es die Steinmühlenbrücke.


----------



## kalihalde (27. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann ist es die Steinmühlenbrücke.


 
Richtig .

Bist dran, Udo1.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2013)

Na dann mach ich mal weiter.



Zwischen den zwei Bäumen liegt ein Stein, was hat es mit diesem Stein auf sich, und wo befindet er sich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Januar 2013)

Erhelle bitte die Düsternis mit einem leuchtenden Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (28. Januar 2013)

Könnte es sein, dass in dem Stein etwas steckt, was da eigentlich nicht hinein gehört?


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Erhelle bitte die Düsternis mit einem leuchtenden Tipp!


Ein Schmied hat was mit dem Stein zu tun,


----------



## kalihalde (28. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ein Schmied hat was mit dem Stein zu tun,


 
Alles klar . Ich halt mich dann mal zurück. Soll ja kein Pingpong zwischen Udo1 und mir werden.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Alles klar . Ich halt mich dann mal zurück. Soll ja kein Pingpong zwischen Udo1 und mir werden.


Noch ein kleiner Hinweis.
In dem Gasthaus geht eine Achse durch die geschmiert werden muss.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2013)

Da ja nun keiner den Ort kennt, den es nur in Sachsen-Anhalt gibt und nirgends weiter auf der Welt, löse ich dann mal auf.
Einzingen ist der Ort durch dem die Erdachse verläuft und in der dortigen Gaststätte wird, oder wurde sie geschmiert, zumindest gibt es noch eine Telefonnummer für die Gaststätte.. Die 178 Einwohner haben aber immer ordentlich zu tun beim Erdachse schmieren. 
Koordinate:  N 51° 26,723', O 11° 21,652'
Zitat: _"__Am  Dorfteich in Einzingen liegt eine Gruppe von Quarziten. Im größten  finden sich viele Nägel. Dieser Teich wird von mehreren Quellen gespeist  und hat deshalb ein besonders klares Wasser. Die in der Nähe  befindliche Gaststätte trägt den Namen "Zur Erdachse". Die soll dort  nämlich "geschmiert" werden."_
Die Geschichte und die sage könnt ihr hier nachlesen:
http://www.suehnekreuz.de/anhalt/einzingen.htm


----------



## meier (31. Januar 2013)

Habe so was vermutet, kenne aber nur Pausa im Vogtland als "Erdachsenort". Auch googeln brachte mich nicht nach Sa-Anh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2013)

meier schrieb:


> Habe so was vermutet, kenne aber nur Pausa im Vogtland als "Erdachsenort". Auch googeln brachte mich nicht nach Sa-Anh..


Ja dort soll auch die Erdachse geschmiert werden. War aber noch nicht dort, wäre ja mal eine interessante Tour von Merseburg dorthin.
Hier schnell noch ein leichtes.
Wo steht der nachfolgende Rapunzelturm.
*

*


----------



## Bikermario (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo! 
Ich bin dann heute mal ganz schnell, denn ich würde sagen, dass dies der Turm vom Schloßhotel Schkopau ist. Ich finde er sieht einfach wieder toll aus, nachdem sie dort alles restauriert haben.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin dann heute mal ganz schnell, denn ich würde sagen, dass dies der Turm vom Schloßhotel Schkopau ist. Ich finde er sieht einfach wieder toll aus, nachdem sie dort alles restauriert haben.
> Gruß Bikermario


Na dann mach mal weiter Mario, ja er ist es.


----------



## Bikermario (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
 So nun bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ein Bogen, wer das errät. In welcher Stadt und vor welchem Gebäude sitzt dieser Löwe? Viel Spaß. Gruß Bikermario


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Haha, die Halle-Connection könnte sich wieder seitenlang gegenseitig den Ball zuspielen.
> Aber ich bin fair (is 'ne Lüge, habe bloß keine Bilder mehr).


 
schließe mich dieses mal dem Ritter an


----------



## Ruedi04 (31. Januar 2013)

6m weiter rechts hat der noch nen Bruder


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> 6m weiter rechts hat der noch nen Bruder


 und dahinter ist das Audimax (Neu)


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Februar 2013)

Halle, Uni, Rewi-Fakultät? Gegnüber is de Bibliothek (ein Teil davon)


----------



## Bikermario (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo micha!
Ich bin mit der Antwort zufrieden, aber ganz genau genommen heißt das Haus "Löwengebäude der Martin-Luther-Universität" und steht, wie du richtig erkannt hast in Halle auf dem Universitätsplatz. So und nun bist du an der Reihe mit nem Bild reinsetzen.
 Gruß Bikermario


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Februar 2013)

im Rätselwahn habe ich vergessen, dass ich keine Fotos habe.
Um aber nicht kampflos die Arena zu räumen:




im Rahmen welcher Veranstaltung "fuhr" diese Lok durch eine welche Stadt in S-A??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Februar 2013)

Eine ND-Reklame an der Wand und etwas höhere Häuser: könnte da jemand 1000 Jahre alt geworden sein?


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Februar 2013)

könnte sein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Februar 2013)

Und es könnte (reine Spekulation!!!) an ein Ereignis von 1840 erinnert worden sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Februar 2013)

1840 war beginn der invasion...der so genannte oder auch M-Day !!


----------



## Burba (2. Februar 2013)

Na dann dürfte das wohl die Hallenser 1000-Jahr-Feier von 1961 sein und die Lok erinnert an die Bahnverbindung Magdeburg-Leipzig von 1840.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Februar 2013)

jenau...bist dranne


----------



## Burba (2. Februar 2013)

Konnt mal wieder mitmachen, hab n Foto





fürn Magdeburger zu einfach  aber besser is grad nich


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Februar 2013)

Elbe


----------



## Burba (2. Februar 2013)

schon nich ganz falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Februar 2013)

Ist da eine Brücke nebst Park gleich in der Nähe?


----------



## Burba (2. Februar 2013)

von der Brücke is n Stück zu sehen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, der schwarze Strich an der Oberkante Bild .... äh, mein Tunnelblick wieder. Nee, dann weiß ich nicht, wo das sein soll.


----------



## Burba (2. Februar 2013)

n Park ist auch dabei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2013)

Rothehornpark Ost Seite am Wasserfall bei der roten Brücke die nach crachau führt. 
Elbpegel liegt deutlich über dem Jahresdurchschnitt ^^


----------



## Burba (3. Februar 2013)

na denn stell mal schönes ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2013)

Frisch aus der Cam, eben grade erst geschossen 
viel spass


----------



## fm7775 (3. Februar 2013)

am bahnhof von ..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2013)

Nein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Februar 2013)

am Hafen von...?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2013)

Wir komme der Sache näher


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Februar 2013)

Da allein schon Mdgb. mit 4 Häfen gesegnet ist, brauchen alle Nicht-Elbe-Ureinwohner wohl einen Tipp! Oder hats mit der Elbe nix zu tun?


----------



## Burba (4. Februar 2013)

Ich vermute, das ist am Wissenschaftshafen. Da stehen noch n paar Hallen mit Laderampe davor, Niels-Bohr-Str. oder so. Kann von Potsdam aus grad nicht hinradeln um mal nachzusehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Februar 2013)

Burba hat's genannt!


----------



## Burba (5. Februar 2013)

ok, denn muss ich mal zurück in den Herbst



Wo findet man dieses schöne Stück? (Nich das Radl, das befindet sich jetzt außerhalb des zulässigen Ratebereichs)


----------



## Burba (5. Februar 2013)

mmhh, eisiges Schweigen 
na denn mal n Tipp: dieses Objekt liegt am Ende eines sehr schönen Landschaftsparkes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Februar 2013)

Steht das Rad-Stück dort einfach nur so rum oder gibt es irgendeinen Bezug zum Park?


----------



## Burba (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es früher an dem durch den Park fließenden Gewässer auch die entsprechenden Bauten. 
He @fm7775 was ist los? Ich hab von dir eigendlich schon längst das passende Panoramio-Bild erwartet


----------



## Burba (6. Februar 2013)

So, noch n Tipp: Am anderen Ende des Parks findet man dies


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Februar 2013)

Ein schickes Fahrrad?


----------



## Burba (6. Februar 2013)

ha, haha


----------



## fm7775 (7. Februar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es früher an dem durch den Park fließenden Gewässer auch die entsprechenden Bauten.
> He @fm7775 was ist los? Ich hab von dir eigendlich schon längst das passende Panoramio-Bild erwartet



bin krank und ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## fm7775 (7. Februar 2013)

aber das 2. Bild sagt mir was

da in der bildmitte, da stand Dein Fahrrad. 

Barockgarten in Hundisburg



aber wo das Eisending (wahrscheinlich ein Überbleibsel der Feldbahn, aber ist ziemlich groß)


----------



## Burba (7. Februar 2013)

oooch, keener strengt sich n bisschen an 

oder habt ihr auch keine Bilder mehr?

Mehr Hinweise gehn ja nich mehr:
Landschaftspark (soo viele gibts nicht)
an einem Ende Hundisburg





am andren Ende das Ding (gehört wohl kaum zu ner Feldbahn, fm wie kommste denn auf sowas?? Son Ding hat mit Wind oder Wasser zu tun)
Panoramio-Foto gibts auch

https://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/41975482.jpg

Also es ist Althaldensleben gefragt gewesen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landschaftspark_Althaldensleben-Hundisburg

Muss man mal hin!

Und bei der Tour im November aufm Rückweg noch der blanke Kitsch




Ich bin raus (könnt jetzt was von der Havel oder dem Griebnitzsee beisteuern, aber da muss ich den Fred wechseln )


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Februar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Son Ding hat mit *Wind* oder Wasser zu tun



der vorgänger der legendären E126 ??

Quelle: http://www.enercon.de/de-de/66.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (7. Februar 2013)

Nee, eher nicht. An der Beber (die durch den Park fließt) gabs früher Wassermühlen . Und das kleine Teilchen gehörte wohl zu der noch als Gebäude erhaltenen Ölmühle.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Februar 2013)

Nee, Bilder hat wohl kaum noch einer. Aber das Rätsel war auch nicht leicht, bin irgendwo in Unmengen von (schönen) Parks hängengeblieben und habe aufgegeben. Und habe mal wieder begriffen, wieviel ich in Sa-Anh NICHT kenne, wann soll man das ja erkunden?


----------



## fm7775 (7. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> aber das 2. Bild sagt mir was
> 
> da in der bildmitte, da stand Dein Fahrrad.
> 
> ...




ich war doch mit Barockgarten in Hundisburg nah dran


----------



## Kasebi (8. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...... bin irgendwo in Unmengen von (schönen) Parks hängengeblieben und habe aufgegeben. Und habe mal wieder begriffen, wieviel ich in Sa-Anh NICHT kenne, wann soll man das ja erkunden?



 Dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an. 
Das schöne an diesen Freds ist aber doch das man hier Ausflugsziele, vom nördlichen Brandenburg über Berlin, Sachsen bis runter ins südliche Thüringen, immer wieder neu kennenlernt. Und da waren schon Ausflugstipps dabei die ich mit Frau aber ohne Rad aufgesucht habe. Oder an denen ich sonst achtlos vorbeigefahren wäre. Und da sollten wir doch dem *Physioterroristen* dankbar sein. Er hat mit dieser Art Themenfred eine Institution geschaffen. Eigentlich schade das es diese Freds (noch) nicht bei unseren westlichen und nördlichen Nachbarländer giebt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Duefid (8. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Februar 2013)

Duefid schrieb:


> .



Das Bild ist zu klein, man erkennt nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefid (8. Februar 2013)

@Hasifisch
Hallo
War irgendwie 2 Seiten vorher gelandet und hatte auf das Bild geantwortet.
Aber damit mich nicht alle für verrückt erklären hab ich es gelöscht..

P.s.sehen und bestimmt mal im Harz....


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2013)

War das letzte Rätsel jetzt von fm7775 schon gelöst, oder will burba noch immer wissen, wo er sein Fahrrad hat stehen lassen ? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, werfe ich mal "Landschaftspark Althaldensleben-Hundisburg, Haldensleben" in die Runde, damit es weiter geht.

hier das Rätselbild ohne Fahrrad.


----------



## Burba (13. Februar 2013)

@ kalihalde
siehe Beitrag 3010  (auch wenn meine dazu eingestellten Fotos schon weg sind)
Hab aber heut im Ausland (Brandenburg) was geknipst, stell ich einfach auch noch hier mal ein (nix zu raten).





Gruß aus Potsdam


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> @ kalihalde
> siehe Beitrag 3010  ...


 
Danke, Burba. Alles klar . Hatte ich glatt überlesen und Dein heutiges Bild kannst Du ja mal im Schwesterforum posten. Die Brandenburger erkennen bestimmt ihre Bieber am "Bissbild".


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Februar 2013)

Biber?
Das sind die Spuren in Platzecks Garten nach den ganzen Flughafen Highlights...


----------



## Burba (14. Februar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Dein heutiges Bild kannst Du ja mal im Schwesterforum posten. Die Brandenburger erkennen bestimmt ihre Bieber am "Bissbild".


Gute Idee, aber da muss ich erst mal was erraten, das wird ne Herausforderung


----------



## fm7775 (14. Februar 2013)

hi,

ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass es der Barockgarten in Hundispark ist, jedenfalls das 2. Bild von Burba wurde da geschossen. 

Das eigentliche Rätsel war etwas weiter weg, im Landschaftspark Althaldensleben-Hundisburg. Also entweder stellt Burba ein neues Foto rein, oder anderer macht weiter. Komme erst am Samstag zu neuen Fotos und versprochen, das ist ein ganz neues Gebiet aus Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Februar 2013)

Lass Dir Zeit, ich glaube, wir sollten alle erst mal sammeln.


----------



## fm7775 (14. Februar 2013)

naja fahren werde ich trotzdem, 

1. snowriden macht ja soviel Spaß, es geht auch ohne Spikereifen. Habe hinten ein neuen Mantel drauf, keine Probleme, weder im hohen Schnee, noch auf festgefahrenem Schnee.

2. muss ich da in der Gegend ein Paar Tracks für Openstreetmap aufzeichnen und mappen. Kenne die Gegend von früher. 

3. Mein Kumpel hat schon 950km dies Jahr, ich bin erst bei 279


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...Komme erst am Samstag zu neuen Fotos und versprochen, das ist ein ganz neues Gebiet aus Sachsen-Anhalt



Wurde auch Zeit, das wir Brandenburg besetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (14. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wurde auch Zeit, das wir Brandenburg besetzen!


  Bin schon da!!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

Ich schlage vor, erst mal über Thüringen herzufallen: wo solch unglaublich bescheuerten "Wegweiser" rumstehen, kann nur noch eine Besatzungsmacht helfen. Wir hatten uns tatsächlich ein wenig verfahren (Schneekopf abwärts über die Hölle, sehr lustig mit Packtaschenrädern) und freuten uns über die Schilder am Wegesrand. Aber nicht lange..


----------



## Burba (15. Februar 2013)

Na wenn das kein Schildbürgerstreich ist


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

Lol, da kann man sich ja nicht verfahren Gibt es Matschbirnen, die sowas anbringen und sich keine Gedanken drüber machen, dann lieber kein Schild.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

Großartiges Foto 

Apropos andere Bundesländer annektieren:

Ich weiß, dass es hier nicht hingehört... http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/

aber hat sich jemand von euch schonmal gedanklich damit auseinander gesetzt dort teilnehmen zu wollen? 

Uuuund weil eh keiner ein Foto hat werf ich mal zum Raten ein geklautes (mangels Koordination beim Fahren fotografieren zu können) Foto in die Runde.

Was mäandert hier gar so hübsch?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte mir mal MAD EAST ( http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/ ) überlegt. Trail-Trophy über 2 Tage würde aber die Hinfahrt eher lohnen. Vielleicht verschieben wir das Thema lieber in Hasis Thread, ich glaube da ist der eine oder andere sowas schon mitgefahren (Downhillsau z.B. ?) bzw. haben auch andere Interesse  daran.

Dein Bild: Selke bei Strassberg?


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

ich verschiebs mal

nein, keine Selke und nicht Strassberg


----------



## kalihalde (15. Februar 2013)

Bode bei Trautenstein. Straße sollte die B242, Höhe Abzweig Benneckenstein sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

das kann ich nicht ganz gelten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (15. Februar 2013)

51.681000519/10.77436522 könnte der ungefähre Standpunkt des Knipsers gwesen sein. Blick auf Trautenstein, im Rücken, ca 200 m weg der von kalihalde erwähnte Abzweig zur L 97.


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

wieso das?

wenn ich mir GE ansehe, dann passt die Lösung von Kalihalde  100%


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

Ihr habt völlig recht...aber es is nich (ganz) de Bode


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> 51.681000519/10.77436522 könnte der ungefähre Standpunkt des Knipsers gwesen sein. Blick auf Trautenstein, im Rücken, ca 200 m weg der von kalihalde erwähnte Abzweig zur L 97.




genauso sehe ich das auch, die Scheune ist auch zu erkennen


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

na dann die (Rapp)bode


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

so ists recht...

übrigens ist der Bach auf dem Bild im Normalfall ungefähr 1/4 so breit. An manchenStellen sieht man ihn gar nicht richtig....beeindruckend was am ende daraus wird 

So streitet euch drum wer dran sein will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (15. Februar 2013)

Micha, es ist natürlich nicht irgendeine Bode , nein, es ist Rappbode.

Die Stelle sollte aber m.M. passen. Dazu bin ich (zu) lange die Strecke Halle-Clausthal-Halle gefahren .


----------



## kalihalde (15. Februar 2013)

Da Frank sowieso dran gewesen wäre, und Micha nur ein "Zwischenrätsel" platziert hat, darf Frank gerne weiter machen.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Micha, es ist natürlich nicht irgendeine Bode , nein, es ist Rappbode.
> 
> Die Stelle sollte aber m.M. passen. Dazu bin ich (zu) lange die Strecke Halle-Clausthal-Halle gefahren .



Komplett korrekt


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

haha, Zwischenrätsel, ich mach gerne weiter, aber erst morgen. kann heute leider nicht mit dem Rad fahren. Morgen gibts was feines. Bin selbst schon gespannt,was ich aus der Gegend fotografieren kann. ich könnte ja meine Arbeitskollegin fragen ob sie mir Foto gibt. Sie hatte mal aus dem Flugzeug ein Foto geschossen und mich gefragt ob ich dass erkenne. Natürlich habe ich dass erkannt. Aber wir fliegen ja nicht und daher ist es für Biker schwer zu erkennen.

Also bis morgen.


----------



## Burba (15. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ihr habt völlig recht...aber es is nich (ganz) de Bode


Aha, es ging um ordentliche Benennung, nun denn...


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

so siehts aus...Wenn wir schon sonst nix anderes können außer früh auzustehen, soll uns wenigstens keiner nachsagen können, dass wir unserer Flüsse nicht korrekt benennen können


----------



## Burba (15. Februar 2013)

nun, so früh aufstehen  und dann auch noch alle Namen parat haben, das ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## fm7775 (17. Februar 2013)

verflixt heute, handy akku leer, fast verfahren, dann hat die  GoPro2 irgenwie zwischendurch den Geist aufgegeben, bekomme Sie nicht mehr an. 

Und meine Ziel habe ich fast verfehlt. Muss das Bild aber aus der Konserve holen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1312602]


----------



## kalihalde (18. Februar 2013)

Tja, die verf ... Technik. Bei Totalausfall werden von den Rätselfreunden auch gerne Handskizzen akzeptiert .

Zum Konservenbild. Ich sehe ein unterschlächtiges_Wasserrad . Diese Form der Wassermühle wurde bevorzugt in Regionen mit geringem Wassergefälle verbaut. Da kommen in Sachsen-Anhalt ja fast alle Regionen außer der Harz in Frage. Aber, ich schätze mal, das Bild stammt aus dem Jerichower (Um-)land.


----------



## fm7775 (18. Februar 2013)

gar nicht so schlecht. Bis jetzt ist alles richtig. Wie kommst Du auf Jerichower Land?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (18. Februar 2013)

Weil ich die Lösung kenne, aber auch anderen ein Chance geben wollte.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> verflixt heute, handy akku leer, fast verfahren, dann hat die  GoPro2 irgenwie zwischendurch den Geist aufgegeben, bekomme Sie nicht mehr an.
> 
> Und meine Ziel habe ich fast verfehlt. Muss das Bild aber aus der Konserve holen.
> 
> ...


Es ist das Wasserrad in Schopsdorf von einer ehemaligen Wassermühle.


----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2013)

Richtig. Ich bin von Schopsdorf noch durch den Wald bis zur Grenze nach Brandenburg. Ein Paar Wege habe ich bei osm.org nachgetragen bzw. vervollständigt. Da gibt es mitten im Wald ein Stück, das gehört bereits zu Brandenburg, der Wald drumherum ist noch Sachsen-Anhalt, wie eine Insel. 

Udo bist dran


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2013)

Wo befindet sich dieser Weg und was befindet sich fast am Ende dieses Weges in Blickrichtung?


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Februar 2013)

sieht mir ein wenig nach hexentanzplatz aus ?


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> sieht mir ein wenig nach hexentanzplatz aus ?


Ich mach es kurz, Nein, Hexentanzplatz ist es 100 % tig nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2013)

Könnte der gesuchte Weg dennoch in der Nähe des Hexentanzplatzes, sprich im Bodetal zwischen Altenbrak und Thale, liegen?


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Könnte der gesuchte Weg dennoch in der Nähe des Hexentanzplatzes, sprich im Bodetal zwischen Altenbrak und Thale, liegen?


Ja


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Februar 2013)

auch zu 100 % nicht in der nähe der Hexe?? 

Weil sonst qualifiziere ich meine meine Aussage und sage unterhalb des HTP bzw unterhalb der Bergtheaters in richtung Thale. 

Könnte schwören, dass das Gestein dort genauso aussieht wie auf dem Bild (die Erinnerung ist frisch, weil ich da gerade am Samstag runtergerumpelt bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> auch zu 100 % nicht in der nähe der Hexe??
> 
> Weil sonst qualifiziere ich meine meine Aussage und sage unterhalb des HTP bzw unterhalb der Bergtheaters in richtung Thale.
> 
> Könnte schwören, dass das Gestein dort genauso aussieht wie auf dem Bild (die Erinnerung ist frisch, weil ich da gerade am Samstag runtergerumpelt bin)


Ist nicht unterhalb des Bergtheaters in Richtung Thale. Aber Bodetal ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2013)

Bodetal ist richtig, na dann werfe ich mal "Weg zur Rosstrappe" in die Runde.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2013)

Mein Reden! Ich tippe auf den südlichen (Schurre) und nicht den Präsidentenweg.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Bodetal ist richtig, na dann werfe ich mal "Weg zur Rosstrappe" in die Runde.


Also Rosstrappe ist es auch nicht.


> Mein Reden! Ich tippe auf den südlichen (Schurre) und nicht den Präsidentenweg.


Ich weiß zwar nicht wo "südlichen (Schurre)" ist? Ist aber sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Februar 2013)

Die Schurre ist(war) ein Serpentinenpfad von der Rosstrappe runter ins Bodetal. Der Pfad war  in eine Schieferhalde?? (kalihalde hilf) reingedrechselt, ist nun aber seid einiger Zeit wegen eines Hangrutsches gesperrt.

tja...hab keine Ahnung wo das Bild geknipst wurde. Werfe dann jetzt weiters in den Raum...Bodetal in Richtung Treseburg ...ich rate mal: Prinzensicht Bodeblick??


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Die Schurre ist(war) ein Serpentinenpfad von der Rosstrappe runter ins Bodetal. Der Pfad war  in eine Schieferhalde?? (kalihalde hilf) reingedrechselt, ist nun aber seid einiger Zeit wegen eines Hangrutsches gesperrt.


 
Hier noch mal eine alte Ansichtskarte von der "Schurre" aus dem Jahr 1910. Sehr schön kann man die Serpentinen erkennen.







 Bzgl. Schieferhalde und Rätsellösung muss ich leider passen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (19. Februar 2013)

Micha, wann bist du denn das letzte Mal den weißen Hirsch runter gefahren? Oder hoch, dann haste genau solch ein Bild vor dir . Oben befindet sich die Stempelstelle mit super Ausblick über Treseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Micha, wann bist du denn das letzte Mal den weißen Hirsch runter gefahren? Oder hoch, dann haste genau solch ein Bild vor dir . Oben befindet sich die Stempelstelle mit super Ausblick über Treseburg.


Bingo, dann mach mal weiter downhillsau.
Also runter macht mehr Spaß als hoch, ich bin hoch und dann runter.


----------



## downhillsau (19. Februar 2013)

Was mich wundert, dass dort kein Laub zu sehen ist. In manchen Ecken liegt da bis zum halben Meter im Herbst.
Ok, dann mal ein Bild aus früheren Zeiten, wo wir baden mit biken verbunden haben. In welchen (künstlichen) See springen wir da rein? Noch ein Tip, momentan ist dort das Baden nach einer schweren Katastrophe nicht mehr erlaubt.


----------



## Burba (19. Februar 2013)

Na das war aber zu leicht. Concordia-See, wo n Stück  Nachterstedt abgerutscht ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2013)

Nimm den Tipp wieder weg, der macht es zu leicht. Das weiß sogar ich, hab nur kein Bild mehr.


Oh, zu spät.


----------



## downhillsau (19. Februar 2013)

Na gut, war wirklich etwas einfach. Ich gelobe Besserung und sage beim nächsten Mal nix mehr


----------



## Burba (19. Februar 2013)

Ähh, iche wieder

also was vom Januar, als das olle weisse Zeux noch nich so genervt hat (sitze grad in Nürnberg rum bei widerlichem Schneeregenmatschwetter, da vergeht mir das radeln )







 Man muss genauer hinsehen, ist eher was für Ortskundige

(obwohl, hab grad noch n bisschen gegugglt, die Stelle ist [bei anderen Wetterverhältnissen] ganz genau zu definieren) 

Viel Spaß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Februar 2013)

Elberadweg herrenkrug raus Richtung Lostau, Ostseite, Höhe Rothensee bei dem kleinen Holzhaus mit Lagerfeuerplatz. Das ganze natürlich bei Hochwasser.


----------



## Burba (19. Februar 2013)

sag ich doch, was für Ortskundige

mach weiter


----------



## tomarrow (19. Februar 2013)

krass, ich bin grad n bisschen erschrocken wie hoch das wasser da steht. v.a. im ersten bild, mit dem häuschen. muss mich morgen gleich mal auf den weg dahin machen, wohn ja nur 5 min von dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (19. Februar 2013)

ist doch immer so, wenn die Elbe n bisschen mehr Wasser hat. Stückchen weiter Richtung Lostau ist dann richtig Land unter . Undwenn du dann Richtung Biederitz abbiegst, sieht es so aus


----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2013)

soll das jetzt das Rätselbild sein?. 
 @Burba hast Du da ein Butt Fender von Mucky Nutz dran? Oder selbst gebaut. Bringt das was?


----------



## Burba (20. Februar 2013)

nix Rätsel, das hat der nichtraucher gelöst. Das ist nur n Zusatzfoto für tomarrow.
Das Kunststoffteilchen ist n Ass Saver (http://ass-savers.com/), der sorgt dafür, dass man bei nassem Wetter nicht aussieht, als hätte man Darmprobleme


----------



## fm7775 (20. Februar 2013)

aha ass-saver, ja das mit dem Gesprenkel am Hintern  kennt wohl jeder. Hast du das da gekauft? Ich habe vorne den Mucky Nutz Bender Fender, weil ich immer aussah, als ob vor mir einer mit Darmproblemen gefahren ist.  

Es gibt hier im Forum auch eine Vorlage, die man sich ausdrucken und dann aus einem Baueimer schneiden kann.  Für hinten habe ich noch keine Schablone gefunden, mit meiner Bikehose merke ich das auch nicht so. Wasserdicht, dafür sieht die Jacke und/oder der Rucksack so aus.


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

[Off Topic] "Schutzblech"

Hier mal meine Lösung:





... alles andere ist Schnullibulli .


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. Februar 2013)

Ist ja ganz schick aber bei einem Fully gibts die Möglichkeit nicht.....:


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

Ich versuchs mal.
Magdeburg, Rothehornpark an der Elbe, Höhe Godehardt-Teich, Blick Richtung Buckau.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Februar 2013)

@Burba und Nichtrauche91 habt ihr das gleiche Rad?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1302934

es hat hier einer nachgefragt, vlt. ist ja noch ein 3. mit dem orangen Unit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (20. Februar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal.
> Magdeburg, Rothehornpark an der Elbe, Höhe Godehardt-Teich, Blick Richtung Buckau.



wahrscheinlich der Anleger von den Ruderern oder Kanuten da...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal.
> Magdeburg, Rothehornpark an der Elbe, Höhe Godehardt-Teich, Blick Richtung Buckau.



Lass ich gelten  




fm7775 schrieb:


> @Burba und Nichtrauche91 habt ihr das gleiche Rad?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1302934
> 
> es hat hier einer nachgefragt, vlt. ist ja noch ein 3. mit dem orangen Unit




Es gibt in MD noch mind. 2. weitere Orange Unit's! Also neben Burba und mir 
Aber der Fragesteller hat wahrscheinlich mich gesehen


----------



## Burba (20. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> aha ass-saver, ja das mit dem Gesprenkel am Hintern  kennt wohl jeder. Hast du das da gekauft?


Nee, hab ich in meinem Lieblingsradladen erstanden. 



> @_Burba_ und Nichtrauche91 habt ihr das gleiche Rad?


 @Tortek82 hat auch noch eins. 
Aber es sind eher gleiche Rahmen, nicht gleiche Räder . Außerdem steht meins jetzt in Potsdam und wird in der Woche durchs dortige Umland gescheucht .


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Lass ich gelten


 
Danke, nichtraucher91.
Bin ja nicht aus der Gegend, MD ist ja quasi ... (aber lassen wir das ).

Romantische Sonnenuntergänge gibt es auch wo anders. 





Wo war ich und was sehe ich am Horizont?
(Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Bildqualität, aber das ist ein Scan von einem Foto von 1993)


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke, nichtraucher91.
> Bin ja nicht aus der Gegend, MD ist ja quasi ... (aber lassen wir das ).
> 
> Romantische Sonnenuntergänge gibt es auch wo anders.
> ...


Vielleicht in Eisleben und im Hintergrund einige Abraumhalden.


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht in Eisleben und im Hintergrund einige Abraumhalden.


 
Einige Abraumhalden ist schon mal korrekt, Udo1 . Eisleben leider falsch .

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis. Ich stand auf einem "erhöhten Standort", den es inzwischen nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (20. Februar 2013)

Es gibt ja nur eine Halde da unten.

Auswertung Himmelsrichtung Westen. 
Form der Halde, nach Süden abfallend. Ich tippe auf 
*Halde des Fortschrittschachtes bei Volkstedt*


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur eine Halde da unten.
> 
> Auswertung Himmelsrichtung Westen.
> Form der Halde, nach Süden abfallend. Ich tippe auf
> *Halde des Fortschrittschachtes bei Volkstedt*


 
Hast natürlich recht, Frank. Halde des Fortschrittschachtes bei Volkstedt ist die deutlich zu sehende Halde im Bildausschnitt oben. Hier noch mal ein anderer Bildausschnitt, mit vielen Halden, den ich wohl bei der ersten Antwort vor Augen hatte.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1313996

Bitte noch weiter raten, danke .


----------



## Burba (20. Februar 2013)

Eisleben war mir auch spontan eingefallen, aber die schlanken Zwillingstürme gibts da nicht. Die muss doch jemand aus der Gegend erkennen!


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Februar 2013)

ich werf mal Hettstedt in die Runde??


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

In Eisleben oder Hettstedt entstand das Bild nicht. Da dürfte der Horizont auch nicht so flach sein. Mindestens einen natürlichen Berg gibt es zwischen den Halden zu sehen. Der Berg darf auch gerne genannt werden.

"Zwillingstürme" ist ein schönes Stichwort, burba. Die auf dem Bild zu sehenden drei Turmspitzen sind nur Dreifünftel der eigentlichen Silhouette, die restlichen Spitzen tauchen aufgrund meines erhöhten "Standortes" unter die Horizontlinie.

Mein Standort wurde in letzter Zeit auch oft mit dem seit dem 11.09.01 stark besetzten Wort "Zwillingstürme" bezeichnet. Obwohl aus meiner Sicht in keinster Weise vergleichbar, gibt es inzwischen doch eine Gemeinsamkeit. Mein Standort existiert auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. Februar 2013)

Dann ist das Bild aus meiner Stadt und die linken Spitzen gehören zur Marktkirche und rechts ist der Rote Turm


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Februar 2013)

boah so einfach...ich hätte das sofort getippt...hab aber zwei türme vermisst :S


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. Februar 2013)

Warten wir die Lösung ab..


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Dann ist das Bild aus meiner Stadt und die linken Spitzen gehören zur Marktkirche und rechts ist der Rote Turm


 
... und jetzt noch meinen Standort genauer nennen, dann gilt das Rätsel als gelöst .


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. Februar 2013)

Auf dem NewYorker oder aus dem Fenster des Bürgermeisters  Oder dem Restaurant auf dem Kaufhof( Rialto glaube ich)
Ich glaube meine Vorschläge sind vom Standpunkt aus zu weit rechts, da wären die Turmspitzen enger zusammen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

Ruedi04, Deine erste Lösung lasse ich gelten und Du darfst weiter machen.

Mein Standort ist nicht der Markt sondern auf dem Südturm am Thälmann- bzw. Riebeckplatz am Bahnhof.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Februar 2013)

wie, das Bild wurde von Halle aufgenommen? Und ich suche in der näheren Umgebung diese Türme


----------



## kalihalde (20. Februar 2013)

Das Rätselfoto wurde auf dem "Südturm" am Thälmann- bzw. Riebeckplatz in Halle gemacht.

Hier noch mal die Auflösung, was meiner Meinung nach zu sehen ist





1. Westhalde Teutschenthal
2. Halde Fortschrittschacht Volkstedt?
3. Schornstein Saline, Halle
4. Brocken
5. Halde Thälmannschacht?
6. Blaue Türme der Marktkirche "Unser lieben Frauen" in Halle
7. Halde Johannashall
8. Roter Turm, Marktplatz Halle

Das man den Brocken von Halle aus sieht, passiert übrigens nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Ruedi04 (20. Februar 2013)

Also hier ein neues von vor zwei Wochen




Wo befinde ich mich und was beginnt ca. 200m hinter mir


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Februar 2013)

im Dreiländereck Rothesütte-Benneckenstein-Hohegeiß wahrscheinlich auf der S-A Seite und hinter dir ist dann die Thüringische Landesgrenze oder die Niedersächsische....

...das doch ma ne kreative Antwort oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Also hier ein neues von vor zwei Wochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh....das ist zuuuuu leicht....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Februar 2013)

Zu leicht, soso....


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

die Brockenstraße?


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Februar 2013)

Also Brockenstraße stimmt schon aber an welcher Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

Am Anfang. rechts gehts zum Wanderweg, der z
um Eckerlochstieg führt


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Februar 2013)

Nö


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

Sicher? Ich kann andeutig dieses Schild hier sehen

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=49227516&order=date_desc&user=2256352

und das steht ziemlich weit unten, den Weg hoch und man kommt zum Eckerlochstieg, hinter Dir ist das Rangerhäuschen und die Schranke


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich kann andeutig dieses Schild hier sehen
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=49227516&order=date_desc&user=2256352
> 
> und das steht ziemlich weit unten, den Weg hoch und man kommt zum Eckerlochstieg, hinter Dir ist das Rangerhäuschen und die Schranke



Passt nicht. An der Stelle sollte es nach rechst runter gehen und nicht hoch...


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

naja für mich sieht es so, als ob es die Straße hoch geht und nicht runter. Und die GPS-Daten seiner Kamera sagen das gleiche. Falls es die Straße runter gehen sollte, wäre meine letzte Vermutung 

HM ca. 900 m Brocken, Brockenstraße runter, da wo der Glashüttenweg links hoch kommt, etwas weiter runter gibt es eine Abkürzung zum Brocken, würde dann aber auf dem Bild auch hoch gehen.


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Februar 2013)

Du bist na dran.... Tatsächlich ist das Foto talwärts geknipst... Ich befinde mich auf ca. 1030m und auf dem Schild steht auch Eckerlochstieg drauf....
Aber was ca. 200 m hinter mir beginnt hat noch keiner gesagt... 

Warum die GPS Koordinaten nicht stimmen, weiß ich nicht..... Sind bestimmt die dicken Wolken schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

Goetheweg, Bahngleise


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Februar 2013)

: daumen: 
Jetzt bist du dran.... War für die nördlichen SAer doch nicht sooooo leicht


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

weiß ist alles gleich, 

Offtopic an: 

habe da mal 2h gewartet. Bin vor Jahren mit meinen Eltern gewandert. Zuerst auf Brockenstraße, ich bin dann unten bereits auf den Eckerlochstieg, also da wo Deine Kamera die GPS-Daten gespeichert hat. Meine Eltern sind Straße hoch. Ich habe dann brav oben an der Brockenstraße gewartet. 30min, 1h, 2h, keiner kam. Also auf der Brockenstraße runter. Keiner da. Ich war wieder unten am letzten Parkplatz, kurz vor dem Gelände, glaube Berufsgenossenschaft oder so. Wieder gewartet. Dann Anruf, von unbekannte Nummer. Meine Vater dran, hat sich ein Handy geborgt. Sind oben, die sind damal den oberen Königsberger Weg und dann Goethe weg hoch. Schön von hinten umgangen, tja das war damals meine erste Fastbrockenbesteigung, ich war nicht oben, meine Eltern schon. 

Offtopic aus


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Februar 2013)

Das ist Mies...... Wir waren diesmal nur zu zweit, aber dafür mit Radl... Und waren gleichzeitig oben


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

so neues Rätsel,

musste selber erstmal raten wo das war


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> so neues Rätsel,
> 
> musste selber erstmal raten wo das war


Dieses Kriegerdenkmal befindet sich nicht im Landkreis Harz, oder?


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

doch, und ich glaube wenn Du so fragst, hast Du schon die Lösung. und ich glaube der Ort war erst vor Kurzem in drin.


----------



## kalihalde (2. März 2013)

Damit mal wieder Leben in die Bude bzw. den Rätselfaden kommt, möchte ich einen Lösungsvorschlag unterbreiten.

Kriegerdenkmal_Meisdorf

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. März 2013)

Ich fand den Rätsel-Winterschlaf nicht schlecht, so kann man sich mal in Ruhe einen Foto-Vorrat anlegen.


----------



## fm7775 (2. März 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Damit mal wieder Leben in die Bude bzw. den Rätselfaden kommt, möchte ich einen Lösungsvorschlag unterbreiten.
> 
> Kriegerdenkmal_Meisdorf
> 
> ...



100% Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. März 2013)

Hast ja grundsätzlich Recht, Runkel. Eine Rätsel-Winterpause wäre manchmal sinnvoll. Im Winter kommt man allerdings auch mal dazu, sich alte Fotos anzusehen. Und so stelle ich hier ein "historisches" Bild ein.





Wo war ich und versuche, in diese verfluchten Pedalhaken zu kommen ?


----------



## fm7775 (3. März 2013)

Geht bergauf. Strasse auch noch.


----------



## kalihalde (3. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Geht bergauf. Strasse auch noch.


 
Die Straße ist dort flach, da täuscht die Perspektive. Im weiteren Verlauf wurde es dann aber etwas steiler, wenn ich mich recht entsinne .


----------



## Ruedi04 (3. März 2013)

Kein Helm passt die Matte nicht drunter

Mein Tip liegt an einer Burg, meine das weiße Gebäude im Hintergrund zu erkennen...


----------



## kalihalde (3. März 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Kein Helm passt die Matte nicht drunter


 
Als das Foto entstand, war der Fahrradhelm noch nicht erfunden. 

Bei der Tour de France fuhr man oben ohne, lediglich bei der Friedensfahrt trug man zu dieser Zeit Sturzkappe.

Kurze Zeit später fuhr ich dann Sturzkappe, und siehe da, die Haare passten drunter 








Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Mein Tip liegt an einer Burg, meine das weiße Gebäude im Hintergrund zu erkennen...


 
Das könnte in die richtige Richtung gehen .


----------



## Burba (3. März 2013)

weißes Gebäude ??
ich kann allenfalls was sehen, was aussieht wie n Dampfernachbau


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. März 2013)

Lustiges Foto, daß mit dem Dampfer stimmt. Und die Burg kommt dann noch ziemlich schnell. Als Tipp: die Leute haben Badehosen an!


----------



## Burba (3. März 2013)

mhm, dass Wasser in der Nähe ist, war zu vermuten. Also Burg und Wasser, ne ganz seltene Kombination . An den Dampfernachbau können sich Einheimische bestimmt noch erinnern. 
Bei dem Foto fiel mir spontan die Unstrut ein.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. März 2013)

Großartige Zeitdokumente immer von Kalihalde ....und ganz stilsicher mit weißen Sportsocken 

googlen bringt mich absolut nicht weiter. Ich meine dass irgendwo in Halle (Angersdorf??) mal nen Dampfer stand aber ne Straße war da nicht und ne Burg auch nicht...keine Ahnung was ich da gerade für ein Bild vor Augen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ...  Dampfernachbau ...


 
Meine Quellen sagen, es handelt sich beim Dampfer um ein Original.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Meine Quellen sagen, es handelt sich beim Dampfer um ein Original.


So scheint es zu sein. Es könnte der am Süßen See in Seeburg sein.


----------



## Burba (3. März 2013)

aha, dann so was auf Land gesetztes und als Gaststätte genutztes?


----------



## kalihalde (3. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ... Ich meine dass irgendwo in Halle (Angersdorf??) mal nen Dampfer stand ...


 
Du meinst bestimmt das Piratenschiff . Aber das ist es nicht .


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> aha, dann so was auf Land gesetztes und als Gaststätte genutztes?


Ja es könnte die Seeperle sein, am Badestrand Nordostufer.


----------



## Burba (3. März 2013)

ja jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden , Udo war schneller.
da bin ich irgendwann mal dran vorbeigeradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So scheint es zu sein. Es könnte der am Süßen See in Seeburg sein.


 
. Auf Udo1 ist Verlass. Süßer See Seeburg ist richtig.

Das Bild entstand übrigens im Sommer 1989 beim Seeburger Triathlon. War meine erste derartige Veranstaltung.

P.S. Udo1, bei Deiner Aufklärungsquote könntest Du übrigens auch neuer "Polizeiruf-Kommissar" werden, nachdem das betreute Ermittlerteam aus Sachsen-Anhalt nun endlich in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand geschickt wurde.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. März 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt das Piratenschiff . Aber das ist es nicht .



ja, das meinte ich :S


----------



## Ruedi04 (3. März 2013)

89 war ich 5.... 
Aber ich war letzte Saison wahrscheinlich zu oft am Ausschank daneben zum auffüllen des Elektrolythaushaltes.... Da konnte ich mir den Dampfer gut merken.


----------



## Burba (4. März 2013)

Ich hab was frisches 
Wo war ich heute?



Das gelbe Ding soll eine Sonne darstellen.


----------



## fm7775 (4. März 2013)

die Kamera hat doch GPS, kannst ja das nächste Mal anlassen und mit speichern.


Ne mal ein zaghafter Rateversuche. Irgendwo an der Elbe. Vlt. bei Schönebeck


----------



## micha.qlb (4. März 2013)

Für die Elbe scheint mir der Bach bisl schmal...leider ist Google nihct sehr ergiebig was Sonnenskulpturen betrifft


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich hab was frisches
> Wo war ich heute?
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist der Planetenlehrpfad am Elberadweg in Ranis. Der führt auf den Deich Richtung Schönebeck entlang. Sieht super aus, sollte man sich ruhig mal anschauen. An der Nordseeküste gibt es auch so einen.


----------



## fm7775 (4. März 2013)

doch doch dass muss irgendwo bei Schönebeck sein. Ich bin bei 90%. Habe das schon mal gesehen. ZWar nicht die Sonne, aber Planeten und da waren die Tafeln auch.


----------



## Burba (4. März 2013)

ich hab gedacht, die Runde dauert n bischen länger.


----------



## fm7775 (4. März 2013)

ok Udo war etwas schneller.

ja genau, Radweg von Schönebeck nach Ranies.

Hätte ich mal nicht Sonne eingegeben, sondern 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Planetenlehrpfad-Ranies.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (4. März 2013)

ich kann so früh keine Touren drehen, erst am Wochende. Chef ist aber heute nicht da. da geht bestimmt doch noch ne Tour heute.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ok Udo war etwas schneller.
> 
> ja genau, Radweg von Schönebeck nach Ranies.
> 
> ...


So mein Rätsel kommt gleich, muss nur noch das Bild hochladen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2013)

Wer schaut denn da aus dieser Blume und wo befindet sich dieses   Ensemble?


----------



## fm7775 (4. März 2013)

Stadtbrunnen in Weißenfels- Jüdenstraße


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Stadtbrunnen in Weißenfels- Jüdenstraße


Ja das ist die Blaue Blume und aus dieser schaut Georg Philipp *Friedrich Freiherr von Hardenberg, *genannt* Novalis* heraus. Er  gilt als einer der bedeutendsten Vertreter der deutschen Frühromantik.
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/16969368.jpg


----------



## micha.qlb (6. März 2013)

Frank...haste Foto??...ich könnte einspringen^^


----------



## fm7775 (6. März 2013)

Ja mach mal bitte. wenn ich nach Hause komm ist dunkel. bin zwar die Woche mit rennRad unterwegs, aber nur Strasse.


----------



## micha.qlb (6. März 2013)

na dann



man beachte insbesondere das Schild..nicht lösungsrelevant aber lustig.

also wo bin ich und welches Gewerbe direkt links daneben kann mich im Zweifelsfall direkt weiter verwerten??


----------



## micha.qlb (7. März 2013)

ich helfe mal:

das ist eine Treppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (8. März 2013)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung und die Anderen wahrscheinlich auch nicht....
In Halle haben wir so eine Treppe nicht Möglicherweise in Quedlinburg in einem Park?
Schönes We


----------



## micha.qlb (9. März 2013)

nicht mal nen Versuch 

nee...also in QLB isses nicht. Aber nah dran. Die Treppe ist in Thale. Am Ende der Saarbrücker Straße führt sie schräg in den Wald hinein. Oben ist dann.....NICHTS  

Links danaben ist der Euingang zu einem Bestattungsinstitut...offenbar für überambitionierte Biker dort einst erbaut...

also ich habe keinen Schimmer was es mit der Treppe aufsich hat...evtl im Zusammenhang mit dem Clubhaus Thale da mal hingezimmert (das steht 100m weiter hin)

Gebe das Rätsel frei


----------



## tomarrow (9. März 2013)

war wohl einfach n bisschen zu tricky ;D


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Gebe das Rätsel frei


War doch etwas zu schwer. Aber da du ja freigegeben hast, hier ein neues Rätsel.


 
Wo liegt dieser Findling, der einmal aus dem hohen Norden kam?


----------



## micha.qlb (9. März 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> war wohl einfach n bisschen zu tricky ;D


 

hätte ich nicht gedacht...wo doch hier normalerweise Waldwege, die seit 50 Jahren keinen Wanderer mehr gesehen haben, nur allein durch die Färbung des Laubes, der Anzahl von Insekten und unter Zuhilfenahme der durchschnittlichen Windgeschwindigkeit erkannt und auf 34 m genau bestimmt werden können

wie hätte ich ahnen sollen, dass eine so markante Treppe zu Problemen führt...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. März 2013)

Diesen Findling hatte ich in meiner Jugend am Schlüsselbund, da isser also abgeblieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (9. März 2013)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28830659

ich suche ne coole Kamera. handy oder auch die GoPro ist dafür nix.

klein, zoom>25; MP>14


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28830659
> 
> ich suche ne coole Kamera. handy oder auch die GoPro ist dafür nix.
> 
> klein, zoom>25; MP>14


Ja Göögle ist hilfreich.
Die Stelle stimmt auffallend. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## fm7775 (12. März 2013)

so dann ich mal wieder


----------



## kalihalde (13. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist .

Sieht mir aber nach einem Händler für gebrauchtes Militärzeugs aus, dessen reichhaltiges Sortiment von Drohnen über Gulaschkanonen bis zum UAZ-Bus? reicht.


----------



## fm7775 (13. März 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo das ist .
> 
> Sieht mir aber nach einem Händler für gebrauchtes Militärzeugs aus, dessen reichhaltiges Sortiment von Drohnen über Gulaschkanonen bis zum UAZ-Bus? reicht.




Kein Handel. Alles nur Deko


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. März 2013)

Ein bischen mehr Hilfe brauchen wir schon, also einen Tipp bitte.


----------



## fm7775 (13. März 2013)

in diesem Ort stand mal eine 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stamps_of_Germany_(DDR)_1969,_MiNr_1526.jpg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. März 2013)

... Briefmarke? (kleiner Scherz)

TU 134 stehen evtl. in Oschersleben und Merseburg.


----------



## fm7775 (14. März 2013)

Vergangenheit. Stand eine. Umzug, demnach gibt es noch ein weiteren Ort wo die TU 134 steht. Da fahre ich gleich hin


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Briefmarke? (kleiner Scherz)
> 
> TU 134 stehen evtl. in Oschersleben und Merseburg.


Also Ritter Runkel Merseburg ist es nicht, da kenne ich mich einigermaßen aus. Der Ort muss woanders sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Steht sie in unserer Landeshauptstadt und ist diese hier?


----------



## fm7775 (14. März 2013)

Richtig. Diese TU 134 wurde vom gesuchten Ort nach Magdeburg geschafft.


----------



## meinhardon (14. März 2013)

Das Bild erinnert mich an diesen "Ostalgie-Imbiss" in Oschersleben, und zwar auf der B 246 stadtauswärts in Richtung Rennstrecke linke Seite. Gesehen habe ich das Fluggerät im Vorbeifahren allerdings nicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Laut Website oben:
_Oschersleber Park an der Triftstraße (Knochenpark)_


----------



## esbekaner (14. März 2013)

an der alten Brücke von MD nach Schönebeck stand auch mal so ein Teil, also so ähnlich wie die TU. Sollte ein Restaurant werden , aber der Besitzer hats wohl nie auf die Reihe gebracht. 

Das andere Teil hab ich noch nie gesehn, aber ich rate mal mit. Steht das vielleicht an dem Museum in Dessau? Da gibts doch so ein Luftfahrt/Flugzeug-Museum, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (14. März 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Das andere Teil hab ich noch nie gesehn, aber ich rate mal mit. Steht das vielleicht an dem Museum in Dessau? Da gibts doch so ein Luftfahrt/Flugzeug-Museum, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



Nee, Dessau ist das nicht.


----------



## fm7775 (14. März 2013)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Das Bild erinnert mich an diesen "Ostalgie-Imbiss" in Oschersleben, und zwar auf der B 246 stadtauswärts in Richtung Rennstrecke linke Seite. Gesehen habe ich das Fluggerät im Vorbeifahren allerdings nicht.



Richtig:  

Es ist am Ostalgie-Imbiss in Oschersleben. Da steht allerlei Armeezeugs und so ein kleines Flugzeug und ein Polizeiwartburg schwebt da auch noch. Und die TU134 wurde damals als Cafe in Oschersleben genutzt. Irgendwann stand es leer und wurde in den 90er vom THW nach Magdeburg gebracht. Sie steht jetzt am Flugplatz an der B71



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Laut Website oben:
> _Oschersleber Park an der Triftstraße (Knochenpark)_



Hier stand die TU134 bis 94 oder 95



esbekaner schrieb:


> an der alten Brücke von MD nach Schönebeck stand auch mal so ein Teil, also so ähnlich wie die TU. Sollte ein Restaurant werden , aber der Besitzer hats wohl nie auf die Reihe gebracht.
> 
> Das andere Teil hab ich noch nie gesehn, aber ich rate mal mit. Steht das vielleicht an dem Museum in Dessau? Da gibts doch so ein Luftfahrt/Flugzeug-Museum, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.





Mr. Starbuck schrieb:


> Nee, Dessau ist das nicht.




So damit hat der meinhardon das Rätsel gelöst und ist als nächster dran.

P.S. Ich habs nicht auf einer Radtour aufgenommen. Komme da jeden Tag mit dem Auto vorbei und wenn ich mal mit Rennrad unterwegs bin, denke ich nichts ans knipsen. Mit dem neuen Handy musste ich aber erst mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## meinhardon (15. März 2013)

Ich musste erstmal suchen.



Wo war ich?


----------



## Burba (15. März 2013)

Das dürften die Schleusenkammern zwischen Industriehafen und Herrenkrugbrücke sein. Gehören zu nem nie fertiggestellten Wasserbauprojekt aus den 30ern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (15. März 2013)

sehe ich genau so, Burba war schneller 


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10205915


----------



## meinhardon (15. März 2013)

Bingo!
Burba ist der Nächste.


----------



## Burba (15. März 2013)

ich reich weiter, hab nix


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ich reich weiter, hab nix


Dann mal ein Bild aus wärmeren Zeiten.
Was ist genau auf diesem Bild zu sehen und wo wurde diese Aufnahme gemacht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. März 2013)

Grab der Dolmengöttin, eine Warte gibts da auch noch. Aber wo das sein soll? Da ich keine Bilder habe, ist mein Erinnerungsvermögen stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## Burba (18. März 2013)

willst ja bloß nicht auflösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Grab der Dolmengöttin, eine Warte gibts da auch noch. Aber wo das sein soll? Da ich keine Bilder habe, ist mein Erinnerungsvermögen stark eingeschränkt.


Stimmt alles Ritter, aber du weist ganz genau, wo das ist.
Ich akzeptiere die Lösung Langeneichstädt, du bist dran.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. März 2013)

Was war da wo?


----------



## fm7775 (18. März 2013)

auf jeden Fall nicht in diesem Winter


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Was war da wo?


Ich kann mich erinnern das im Ziegelrodaer Forst, Parkplatz Ziegelroda geplantes Gewerbegebiet, mal ein Huskyrennen ohne Schnee war.
Aber das wäre wohl zu leicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern das im Ziegelrodaer Forst, Parkplatz Ziegelroda geplantes Gewerbegebiet, mal ein Huskyrennen ohne Schnee war.
> Aber das wäre wohl zu leicht.



So was gab es m.W. auch mal in Hasselfelde...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. März 2013)

Das Bild wurde Ende Oktober aufgenommen, die Fahrer hofften eigentlich auf kühles Wetter, aber nach dem Nebel wurde es sehr warm, wäre ideal zum Abbaden gewesen.

Udo und Hasifisch, ihr liegt leider daneben. Ein Tipp: hätte man einen späteren Bundesaußenminister als kleines Kind in seinem Wohnort in einem Weidenkorb auf dem Dorfbach/Flüsschen ausgesetzt, so wäre er an dem gesuchten Ort vorbeigeschippert.


----------



## micha.qlb (19. März 2013)

ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde, biete aber meine qualifizierte Hilfe an. 

Außenminister dürfte Genscher gewesen sein...der ist in Reideburg bei Halle geboren worden...der Weidenkorb müsste dann aber der Reide (der Dorfbach) geschippert sein..


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. März 2013)

Richtig! Und so lang ist die Reide ja nun nicht. Finaler Hinweis: das Schlittenhunderennen fand zum einen Teil auf einer MX-Strecke und zum anderen Teil in einem Schlosspark statt.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Richtig! Und so lang ist die Reide ja nun nicht. Finaler Hinweis: das Schlittenhunderennen fand zum einen Teil auf einer MX-Strecke und zum anderen Teil in einem Schlosspark statt.


Mhh Schlosspark, das könnte der Schlosspark von Schloss Dieskau gewesen sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. März 2013)

Genau, das Rennen ging von der Motocross-Strecke über die Zollteichwiesen und entlang der Reide durch ein Stück Park und zurück. Da Du den Park gut kennst, wollte ich ihn nicht zu früh erwähnen. Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2013)

Wo steht diese Steinmetzarbeit?


 
Tipp: Es ist ein Rastplatz und das Wasser sollte ja eigentlich bekannt sein.


----------



## fm7775 (20. März 2013)

Ist der Rastplatz ein Sportlerheim?


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Ist der Rastplatz ein Sportlerheim?


Nein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. März 2013)

Ist das bekannte Wasser die Saale?


----------



## fm7775 (21. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das bekannte Wasser die Saale?



War auch meine Vermutung. Daher die Frage. Dachte an Sportlerheim Uechteritz


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das bekannte Wasser die Saale?


Ja es ist die Saale


fm7775 schrieb:


> War auch meine Vermutung. Daher die Frage. Dachte an Sportlerheim Uechteritz


Nein es ist nicht das Sportlerheim in Uichteritz, aber es wird wärmer.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... aber es wird wärmer.


Na hoffentlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja es ist die Saale
> 
> Nein es ist nicht das Sportlerheim in Uichteritz, aber es wird wärmer.


 Guten Morgen Rätselfreunde, 
Eigentlich lese und rate ich nur heimlich mit, aber ich habe wärmer gehört


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Rätselfreunde,
> Eigentlich lese und rate ich nur heimlich mit, aber ich habe wärmer gehört


Ja aber erst in ein paar Tagen kommt die Sonne raus.
Aber zum Rätsel, wer das Sportlerheim kennt wird sehen, das dicht am Saaleufer nicht so ein Belag ist und auch nicht diese Friedenstaube. Ich gebe noch einen Tipp, Uichteritz ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (21. März 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich.



Nur in Uichteritz, aber dort nicht am Sportlerheim. 

P.S.  @_torsten_ : In OSM fehlt der Sportplatz. 
Dafür ist in Google Maps die Eibe nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. März 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> P.S.  @_torsten_ : In OSM fehlt der Sportplatz.
> Dafür ist in Google Maps die Eibe nicht zu erkennen.


Hmm ... da war ich noch nie. 
Aber da fehlt noch so einiges. Aber wenn ich mir so den Sportplatz ansehe, der sieht ja furchtbar aus ... zumindest von oben. 
Und welche Eibe meinst du?


----------



## fm7775 (21. März 2013)

Die Eibe an der Friedenstaube bei Uichteritz


----------



## _torsten_ (21. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Die Eibe an der Friedenstaube bei Uichteritz


... ach die!


----------



## fm7775 (21. März 2013)

Friedenstaube von Uichteritz

auf dem Weg von Uichteritz nach Lobitzsch auf dem Uichteritzer Weg 


N 51° 11.949 E 011° 55.014


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Friedenstaube von Uichteritz
> 
> auf dem Weg von Uichteritz nach Lobitzsch auf dem Uichteritzer Weg
> 
> ...


Nun kann man bei der geringen Abweichung gelten lassen.
Rastplatz mit Friedenstaube und Eibe 32 U 703807 / 5676051
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (23. März 2013)




----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2013)

Ich passe, könnte aber ein Denkmal sein, nach dem Kreuz zu urteilen.


----------



## fm7775 (25. März 2013)

ich muss da nochmal hin, wenn es keiner kennt. Die Aufnahme ist zu weit weg. Etwas durch den Park schleichen und dann das Grabmal von vorne aufnehmen.

Wo ist der Park und wer liegt hier verbuddelt


----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2013)

Der Winter ist es leider nicht, der dort verbuddelt wurde...


----------



## downhillsau (25. März 2013)

Stimmt, aber dafür ist der Frank bei dem Wetter mit seinem Radon gut getarnt. Das Denkmal hingegen aus der Perspektive auch


----------



## fm7775 (25. März 2013)

ich gurke morgen schnell mal mit dem Auto hin und mache ein größeres Bild. 


Hier ist auch ein Schloss und der Bauherr wurde hier geboren und ist auch hier gestorben.


----------



## ohmtroll (25. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Hier ist auch ein Schloss und der Bauherr wurde hier geboren und ist auch hier gestorben.


Du kommst nicht vom Dorf, oder? 
Hier wird man geboren, baut sein Schloss, und dann stirbt man auch da.


----------



## tomarrow (25. März 2013)

na wartemal, das hört sich für mich gerade nach dem vom Schinkel gebautem Schloß in Neindorf an -  irgendwie.


----------



## ohmtroll (25. März 2013)

Irgendwie schon.


----------



## fm7775 (26. März 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> na wartemal, das hört sich für mich gerade nach dem vom Schinkel gebautem Schloß in Neindorf an -  irgendwie.



Neindorf ist richtig, aber es wurde nicht von Schinkel gebaut, sondern von seinem Schüler



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon.



genau da ist es.


tomarrow war bei 90%, ohmtroll hat es zu 100%


Schade. Habe die Kamera bei und wollte da nochmal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (26. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> tomarrow war bei 90%, ohmtroll hat es zu 100%
> Schade. Habe die Kamera bei und wollte da nochmal hin.


Von dem Schloss gibt es ja Bilder im Netz, aber nicht vom Park.
Das Kreiskrankenhaus liegt wirklich etwas ...versteckt.
Neindorf hätte ich _nicht_ gefunden.
 @tomarrow ist dran.


----------



## tomarrow (26. März 2013)

herrlich, danke auch an ohmtroll 

wusste das auch nur weil meine ex daher kam.
isse also doch noch mal für was gut gewesen ! 

ich hoff einfach mal, dass es jetzt nicht zu leicht für den ein oder anderen wird:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## killercouch (26. März 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> herrlich, danke auch an ohmtroll
> 
> wusste das auch nur weil meine ex daher kam.
> isse also doch noch mal für was gut gewesen !
> ...



Juhu, ich glaube, ich weiß auch mal was... 

Ihr wollt mit dem Snowboard vom Angerberg in die FH fahren, zu Eurer linken könnte man - wäre das Wetter etwas besser - einer anderen spaßigen Sportart - dem Sportklettern - nachgehen... Im Elbauenpark in Magdeburg...


----------



## tomarrow (26. März 2013)

mist, war doch zu leicht - korrekt


----------



## micha.qlb (26. März 2013)

hat man euch nich blöde angeschaut??...

in MD mit JEVER und SNOWBOARD...

ich dachte bisher immer UNTER Sternburger geht gar nix??


----------



## tomarrow (26. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> hat man euch nich blöde angeschaut??...
> 
> in MD mit JEVER und SNOWBOARD...
> 
> ich dachte bisher immer UNTER Sternburger geht gar nix??



Bei dem Wetter traut sich doch kein Magdeburger mehr raus, hat uns also niemand gesehn 

und über mein friesisch herbes geht jawohl mal so gut wie garnichts


----------



## killercouch (26. März 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter traut sich doch kein Magdeburger mehr raus, hat uns also niemand gesehn
> 
> und über mein friesisch herbes geht jawohl mal so gut wie garnichts



Aber ne lustige Idee ists allemal... Kommt man da von ganz oben nach ganz unten oder ist auf den "Terassen" geräumt?

Bin ich jetzt mit Bild dran???


----------



## fm7775 (26. März 2013)

Oh das kenne ich. Zum ersten Mal in den Winterurlaub mit Snowboard. Irgendein Kuhdorf in Bayern. Nur Schneereste und das naechste Schneegebiet 1h mit dem Bus. Da sind wir auch erst mal nur ein Anfaangerhuegel runter. Ideal waere ja der Berg in Richtung Hohendodeleben, auch zum Biken. In anderen Gegenden sind Bikeparks auf einer Muellhalde entstanden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. März 2013)

Als vor paar Jahren auch in Halle mal viel Schnee lag, hat mein Sohn am Hasenberg in Halle (da steht die Pauluskirche drauf) und am Saaleufer bei Neuragoczy auf Kickern geübt. Im Alpenurlaub ging dann sowas wie unten, kann also nicht verkehrt gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. März 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Aber ne lustige Idee ists allemal... Kommt man da von ganz oben nach ganz unten oder ist auf den "Terassen" geräumt?
> 
> Bin ich jetzt mit Bild dran???




Ja, Du bist dran. So will es das eiserne Rätselrategesetz.


----------



## killercouch (27. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ja, Du bist dran. So will es das eiserne Rätselrategesetz.



Na dann!

Wo war ich wohl hier?


----------



## fm7775 (27. März 2013)

tja nichts markantes zu sehen. Ne Straße ohne Mittelstreifen, und da gibts ja nicht so viele


----------



## ohmtroll (27. März 2013)

Eher ein Kanal, gewöhnlich ohne Mittelstreifen.


----------



## tomarrow (28. März 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Aber ne lustige Idee ists allemal... Kommt man da von ganz oben nach ganz unten oder ist auf den "Terassen" geräumt?



die Straßen sind geräumt.
Macht aber nix. bisschen schnee drüber gepackt und gut is 

Zum Üben fürs Rumgehüpfe reicht das allemal. Hoffentlich kommt da heut noch n bisschen was runter ^.^

Hohendodeleben hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber da ist's mit der Anfahrt lästig. Der Weg von mir: Röstfein - FH ist mit Fahrrad & Snowboard unterm Arm schon anstrengend genug.
War bisher am Florapark, im Stadtpark und an der Jerusalembrücke.
hat alles irgendwie seinen Reiz, aber der Angerberg ist schon das geilste hier


----------



## killercouch (28. März 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Eher ein Kanal, gewöhnlich ohne Mittelstreifen.



Genau, Straße triffts nicht! Wär auch ne ganz schön breite Straße und dann noch ohne Markierungen... sowas kanns nicht geben...

Kanal trifft da - zumindest was die Substanz betrifft - schon besser zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. März 2013)

@killercouch: ein bissl mehr darft Du uns schon verraten, wir sind etwas ratlos


----------



## kalihalde (30. März 2013)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal suchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wo war ich?


 


Also ich finde, das aktuelle Rätsel ähnelt irgendwie diesem älteren Rätsel.

Ein bisschen Fantasie was Perspektive, Jahreszeit und Wasserstand angeht, und da ich mich dort nicht auskenne, zitiere ich einen "Einheimischen" 



Burba schrieb:


> Das dürften die Schleusenkammern zwischen Industriehafen und Herrenkrugbrücke sein. Gehören zu nem nie fertiggestellten Wasserbauprojekt aus den 30ern.


 
Frohe Ostern wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## killercouch (30. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_killercouch_: ein bissl mehr darft Du uns schon verraten, wir sind etwas ratlos



Ok, na mal schauen! Da ich das Rätsel von @tomarrow so schnell lösen konnte, sollte auch klar sein, aus welcher Gegend ich komme... Mein Revier für die schnelle Feierabendrunde wird hier scherzhaft als Ostelbien bezeichnet und in dieser Gegend ist auch das Bild entstanden.
Weiterhin wurde ja schon errätselt, dass es keine Straße ist, sondern ein "Gewässer"...


----------



## killercouch (30. März 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Also ich finde, das aktuelle Rätsel ähnelt irgendwie diesem älteren Rätsel.
> 
> Ein bisschen Fantasie was Perspektive, Jahreszeit und Wasserstand angeht, und da ich mich dort nicht auskenne, zitiere ich einen "Einheimischen"
> 
> ...



Nee, nee...  Da ist mein Bild nicht entstanden.

Wenn das Wasser an den Schleusen etwa soweit unter der Kante stehen würde wie das Gewässer auf meinem Photo, dann wäre in Magdeburg wohl ein wenig Ausnahmezustand angesagt...


----------



## Burba (30. März 2013)

Ostelbien + Kanal = Ehle-Umflutkanal
Aber wo genau


----------



## killercouch (30. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Ostelbien + Kanal = Ehle-Umflutkanal
> Aber wo genau



Moment, von Kanal hab ich nie was gesagt...


----------



## Burba (30. März 2013)

Jaja, sieht auch nicht nach Wasser aus, worauf dein Bike steht 
aber nu rück mal ne vernünftige Info raus


----------



## killercouch (30. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Jaja, sieht auch nicht nach Wasser aus, worauf dein Bike steht
> aber nu rück mal ne vernünftige Info raus



Na, doch ist schon Wasser! Dass mein Radl drauf steht liegt nur am gleichen Umstand, der auch dafür sorgt, das der Regen weiß ist, nicht versickert, überall rumliegt und sogar an meinen Reifen klebt... 

Also, mal zusammenfassend: Es handelt sich um Wasser, aber eben kein Kanal... ostelbisch von Magdeburg... soweit waren wir...
Nächster Tipp: Da wurde früher viel drin geschwommen...


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Na, doch ist schon Wasser! Dass mein Radl drauf steht liegt nur am gleichen Umstand, der auch dafür sorgt, das der Regen weiß ist, nicht versickert, überall rumliegt und sogar an meinen Reifen klebt...
> 
> Also, mal zusammenfassend: Es handelt sich um Wasser, aber eben kein Kanal... ostelbisch von Magdeburg... soweit waren wir...
> Nächster Tipp: Da wurde früher viel drin geschwommen...


Es könnte die ehemalige Grube südöstlich von Biederitz sein, fast neben der B1 gelegen.


----------



## Burba (30. März 2013)

echt, das ist Eis??, ich habs für ne geteerte Fläche gehalten
dann isses wohl eins der alten Schwimmbecken am Stadion Neue Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (30. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es könnte die ehemalige Grube südöstlich von Biederitz sein, fast neben der B1 gelegen.



Meinst Du mit Grube die alte Kiesgrube in Heyrothsberge? Dann: Nö!


----------



## killercouch (30. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> echt, das ist Eis??, ich habs für ne geteerte Fläche gehalten
> dann isses wohl eins der alten Schwimmbecken am Stadion Neue Welt


 

Treffer! Da Du von mehreren Becken sprichst, kennst du wohl auch das Europabecken...

http://sanity.madcynic.com/blog/2013/02/02/das-stadion-neue-welt-und-die-europakampfbahn/

Schon recht beeindruckend, obwohl total verfallen...

Hier noch in Panoramio, hab ich vorhin noch gefunden, lustigerweise genau der gleiche Standpunkt, wie bei meinem Photo:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81447275

Somit reiche ich weiter an Burba!


----------



## tomarrow (30. März 2013)

eventuell an der neuen Schleuse nahe Niegripp ?


----------



## Burba (30. März 2013)

Ja, ne interessante Anlage.
Ich reich gleich weiter, hab noch nix. Dieser Dauerwinter nervt nur noch


----------



## esbekaner (30. März 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Schon recht beeindruckend, obwohl total verfallen...





schon echt schade das viele solcher alten Sachen verfallen... und dann verschwinden...


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ..... Dieser Dauerwinter nervt nur noch


Hast recht Burba mir geht es genau so.
Aber es sah am 30.03.2012 auch anders aus. Da frage ich doch gleich mal, wo könnte diese Aufnahme entstanden sein?


----------



## Burba (30. März 2013)

das ist bei dir um die Ecke, sowas rekultiviertes?


----------



## tomarrow (30. März 2013)

das köööönnte ja der ehem. Braunkohletagebau bei Mücheln sein - Geiseltal


----------



## Burba (30. März 2013)

ich schätze eher raßnitzer see


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ich schätze eher raßnitzer see


Burba, du musst noch mal ganz genau dein Fotoalbum durchforsten und ein neues Bild suchen. Ja es ist der Raßnitzer See vom Beobachtungsturm aus gesehen.


----------



## Burba (30. März 2013)

Äääähh, dass ich nicht die Klappe halten kann.
Ok, denn was aus dem letzten Jahr, ist wahrscheinlich zu leicht. Wo ist das Schild? (entschuldigt die schlechte Fotoquali)


----------



## Ruedi04 (31. März 2013)

Das Schild befindet sich auf 1142 m.... Unser großer Berg....


----------



## Burba (31. März 2013)

Na denn mach mal weiter


----------



## Ruedi04 (31. März 2013)

Wo bin ich und Frohe Ostern


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. April 2013)

Von der Breite des Flusses her sollte es die Saale sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Von der Breite des Flusses her sollte es die Saale sein, oder?


 und auch nicht weit von Halle entfernt sein.


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. April 2013)

Saale stimmt, und was heißt nicht weit entfernt...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. April 2013)

So einen bewaldeten Höhenzug wie im Hintergrund des Bildes gibts nicht nahe Halle.


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. April 2013)

Also mit dem Rad sind es ca. 45 km bis zu dieser Stelle von Halle aus


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. April 2013)

Habt ihr eine Streckenbesichtigung gemacht?


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. April 2013)

Möglich.... Aber dieser Abschnitt war Aufgrund eisiger Bodenverhältnisse gesperrt


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Saale stimmt, und was heißt nicht weit entfernt...


Nun dort wo die Brunnen von den Wasserentnahmestellen sind, sieht man links aufgereiht wie eine Perlenschnur. Standpunkt könnte in der Nähe des Olympiadownhill gewesen sein.


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. April 2013)

Könnte nicht, ist es!!! Udo du darfst 
Es ist die CC Strecke in Goseck und ich stand am Hang neben dem Olympiadownhill...


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Könnte nicht, ist es!!! Udo du darfst
> Es ist die CC Strecke in Goseck und ich stand am Hang neben dem Olympiadownhill...



Ich suche im Archiv


----------



## drusus (2. April 2013)

wo sind wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (2. April 2013)

1. Wer bist du?
2. Bist Du gar nicht dran
3. Verstoß gegen Regel 2, der Baum zu fett im Vordergrund, wo soll das bitte eindeutig erkennbar sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. April 2013)

Könnte Raabeninsel Südspitze sein.
Udo sucht wohl noch?


----------



## Ruedi04 (2. April 2013)

So ein Baum steht da nicht...


----------



## drusus (3. April 2013)

@fm7775: du bist auch einer der belastbaren sorte, oder? manmanman

mein tip: ort ist magdeburg


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Könnte Raabeninsel Südspitze sein.
> Udo sucht wohl noch?


Gebe mal weiter, im Augenblick keine Zeit zum suchen, muss biken.


----------



## Burba (3. April 2013)

ich schätze Rotehornpark, irgendwo an der Tauben Elbe. Der dicke Baum und der unscharfe Hintergrund verstecken weitere Details.  Ich komm nicht drauf, wo die Brücke am rechten Bildrand genau ist. Kann aus Potsdam auch grad nicht nachsehen .


----------



## fm7775 (3. April 2013)

richtig, es ist am Adolf-Mittag-See.

Standort müsste am Seilerweg sein, die Brücke führt zum Bootsverleih.


und zurück zu drusus

Du kommst hier rein zum ersten Mal rein, stellst ein unscharfes Foto rein labberst mich an. Wenn der Udo nichts dagegen hätte, aber das war dreist und unhöflich.


----------



## Burba (3. April 2013)

@fm7775  entspann dich 
lass unseren Gast sein Rätsel zu Ende bringen, beim nächsten Versuch kennt er sich aus .
 ​


----------



## drusus (3. April 2013)

@fm7775:
labere dich an? realitätsverlust?????

leider gibt es ja nun kein nächstes erstes mal, bei dem ich es anders machen könnte. nun fühle ich mich aber aufgeklärt und verspreche hoch und heilig, dir erst ne pm mit der bitte um erlaubnis, etwas zu posten, zu senden.

aber du hast des rätsels lösung absolut und akkurat wiedergegeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (4. April 2013)

lach, da kennt einer die Regeln nicht, plauzt hier mit nem 'super' Bild rein und fühlt sich dann noch ungerecht behandelt? Hach jaa... das Leben is doch toll


----------



## drusus (4. April 2013)

was fürn spießerverein...

udo, an dich ein sorry, wenn ich dir dazwischen geplatzt bin...


----------



## ohmtroll (4. April 2013)

drusus schrieb:


> was fürn spießerverein...



Wer, ich?


----------



## kalihalde (5. April 2013)

@_drusus_
Herzlich Willkommen im Klub.

Aber auch für Dich gilt



"... wir sind hier nicht in Vietnam, wir sind beim Bowling, da gibt es Regeln"

Bilderrätsel ist so ähnlich wie Bowling (nur härter) , aber wir wollen alle nur spielen.

Beste Grüße 
kalihalde


----------



## drusus (5. April 2013)

@ kalihalde: hat er verstanden...übrigens so wünscht man sich, informiert zu werden...danke


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> @_drusus_
> Herzlich Willkommen im Klub.
> 
> Aber auch für Dich gilt
> ...


Klasse Hose, ich weiß aber nicht welche Bowlingbahn das ist, vielleicht ein Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (5. April 2013)

Udo1, das Bild ist Offtopic, da es u. a. gegen die Regel 1 verstößt.



Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Regeln
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus Sachsen-Anhalt  sein.
> ...


 
Das Bild stammt aus dem großartigen Film The_Big_Lebowski und die
Bowlingbahn befand sich in der Nähe von Santa Monica in Californien. 

siehe auch [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BdT5mFAk-Y"]The Big Lebowski - OVER THE LINE! - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und jetzt darf fm7775 bitte ein richtiges Rätselbild einstellen.

Danke.


----------



## Kasebi (5. April 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, das Bild ist Offtopic, da es u. a. gegen die Regel 1 verstößt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du warst jetzt wieder schneller als ich  
Aber der Film ist Kult gar keine Frage. Auf dem Gelände der ehemaligen "Hollywood Star Lanes" befindet sich heute eine Schule.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Hasifisch (5. April 2013)

Noch kurz OT:
Der Dude war interessanterweise einer der am wenigsten kommerziell erfolgreichen Filme der Coen Bros...  

Wenn Frank kein Rätsel parat hat - ich hätte da was...


----------



## kalihalde (5. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Noch kurz OT:
> Der Dude war interessanterweise einer der am wenigsten kommerziell erfolgreichen Filme der Coen Bros...


 
... hat dafür den Umsatz des Kahlua-Produzenten durch die Decke gehen lassen .


----------



## fm7775 (8. April 2013)

ach ich bin dran, sorry habs verpeilt. Dachte erst ich habe die Lösung nur bestätigt, aber das andere von Burba war ja mehr ein Tipp.

Kann nicht. Bin nicht zum Radfahren gekommen, eher zum Laufen. So ne Strecke wie 21,0975 km.
 @Hasifisch bitte Du darfst


----------



## esbekaner (15. April 2013)

Wat nu? macht hier keiner mehr was? Kamera's defekt?


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2013)

Sorry, hatte Franks Edit nicht gesehen... 
Das sind die Goosebumps - wo habe ich die fotografiert???


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2013)

Wenn das Bild am 13.02. aufgenommen wurde, steht der Ort auf ihrer Internet-Seite.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2013)

Ich kann ja nicht wissen das ihr Internet habt...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2013)

Ich bin technischen Neuheiten gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen und habe mir diese Weltneuheut mal geleistet. Bringt mich hier aber nicht weiter, da ich zu blöd bin einen Fotoapperat zu bedienen, d.h. ich habe gar keine Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

Ich habe unter 13ten gekuggt, war aber der 15te









ich weiß---Klug*******r


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2013)

Schaut bissel aus wie Festung Mark 

Edit: Ähhhh noch ne seite^^


----------



## micha.qlb (15. April 2013)

@_Ritter Runkel_... du hast die EIN INternet geleistet?? 

Das ist doch ne Totjeburt...jenau wie Biergläser  *


* Quelle: Elsterglanz-Im Banne der Rouladenkönigin
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLbhigVt240"]Elsterglanz - Internet - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Schaut bissel aus wie Festung Mark
> 
> Edit: Ähhhh noch ne seite^^



Wenn du jetzt noch erklären kannst, warum die Festung Mark nur ein bissel wie die Festung Mark aussieht darfst du mal weitermachen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. April 2013)

@micha.qlb: Internet 'ne Totgeburt? Das hattet ihr mal vorher sagen können!

-------------------------
*Verkaufe*: ein Internet


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2013)

Ich kenne die Festung nur weit weniger ausgeleuchtet und mit vielen bunten Lichtern. Auch die wenigen Mensch machen mich stutzig. Sonst ist die Bude rapple voll.... xD


----------



## fm7775 (16. April 2013)

http://www.festungmark.com/56/Galerie.html


sieht aber so aus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> http://www.festungmark.com/56/Galerie.html
> 
> 
> sieht aber so aus.



Na es ist doch auch die Festung, oder ging der an mich?


----------



## kalihalde (16. April 2013)

Zum aktuellen Rätselfoto von Nichtraucher91:

Domfelsen Magdeburg. Blick Richtung Süden. Das blau beleuchtete Bauwerk könnte die Hubbrücke sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2013)

Darfst weitermachen.


----------



## kalihalde (17. April 2013)

Danke, Nichtraucher91.

Da ich in letzter Zeit wenig mit dem Rad unterwegs war, gibt es wieder mal alte Fotos. Habe vorsichtshalber noch schnell auf Google Maps geguckt und festgestellt, dass es die Häuser, die Straße und den Parkplatz noch gibt.

Also, wo war ich im Frühjahr 1991 und habe mich auf eine Sportveranstaltung vorbereitet?









Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## micha.qlb (17. April 2013)

Großartiges Begleitfahrzeug ..finde deine alten Bilder immer super 

zum Bild.

Ich könnte schwören, dass ich das kenne, was da zu sehen ist. Aber natürlich gibt es solche Straßen mit Häusern zu 1000en...

ist im Hintergrund ein Bahnübergang??


----------



## kalihalde (17. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ..finde deine alten Bilder immer super


 




micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ist im Hintergrund ein Bahnübergang??


 
Ich sag mal Nein. Der Bahnhof des gesuchten Ortes befindet sich eher im Westen der Stadt. Die Bilder wurden am anderen Ende der Stadt geschossen.

Kleiner Hinweis, die Stadt befindet sich im nördlichen Teil von Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2013)

Ging es nur um's Radfahren oder war's ein Tri-oder Duathlon (zum Schwimmen scheint eher zu frisch)?


----------



## kalihalde (17. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ging es nur um's Radfahren oder war's ein Tri-oder Duathlon (zum Schwimmen scheint eher zu frisch)?


 
Duathlon, also Laufen mit zwischendurch Radeln. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, müsste es 1991 auch die erste derartige Veranstaltung am Rätselort gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2013)

Genau, 1991, da gab es in Osterburg einen Duathlon. Nur leider ist da der Bhf. im Osten.


----------



## kalihalde (17. April 2013)

Osterburg ist es nicht .

Alles nördlich der A2 ist für mich der nördliche Teil Sachsen-Anhalts .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. April 2013)

Gab es für den Sieger des Rennens eine Scheibe Knäckebrot?


----------



## kalihalde (18. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Gab es für den Sieger des Rennens eine Scheibe Knäckebrot?


 
Knäckebrot = Burg bei Magdeburg?

Nein .

Der gesuchte Ort war zum Zeitpunkt der Veranstaltung eine Kreisstadt.

P.S. Ich habe noch ein Bild von der Siegerehrung. Es gab eine Isostar-Trinkflasche für den Dritten .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. April 2013)

Stendal und salzwedel waren Kreisstädte, da haut aber der Bhf. nicht hin.


----------



## r.lochi (18. April 2013)

haldensleben?


----------



## kalihalde (18. April 2013)

Sorry, die bisherigen Lösungsvorschläge sind leider falsch, dranbleiben .

Hier noch das angedrohte Bild von der Siegerehrung und es gab tatsächlich kein Knäckebrot.





Der Start- und Zielbereich war damals eine Schule und wird heute als Berufsschule in Trägerschaft des Landkreises genutzt.


----------



## Burba (19. April 2013)

da gab es noch nen Landkreis Genthin nördlich der A2


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. April 2013)

Die Siegerehrung scheint ja ein rauschendes Fest gewesen sein. Gab es statt einer Scheibe Knäckebrot eine Apfelsine?

Hier die Kreise im Bezirk Magdeburg: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bezirk_Magdeburg

Muss jetzt leider für meine 8-Tage-Harztour packen und habe keine Zeit mehr für das Rätsel.


----------



## kalihalde (19. April 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> da gab es noch nen Landkreis Genthin nördlich der A2


 
... ist es leider auch nicht.
Auf wikipedia habe ich die interessante Information gefunden, dass der gesuchte Ort seit 1964 einen Tierpark hat. Vielleicht hilft das.




Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Siegerehrung scheint ja ein rauschendes Fest gewesen sein. Gab es statt einer Scheibe Knäckebrot eine Apfelsine?


 





Die "Apfelsine" war solch eine Trinkflasche. Beim Betrachten des alten Bildes ist mir dann auch wieder eingefallen, dass bei der Siegerehrung so eine Art Gabentisch aufgebaut war und man sich den Siegerpreis aussuchen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (21. April 2013)

Ich habe eine Ahnung.


Der 11.  ... Duathlon wurde am 28.04.2001 ausgetragen  Ich finde nur nicht die Straße.

Der Tierpark ist in der Schützenstraße.


----------



## esbekaner (21. April 2013)

Google sagt Klötze... kann das sein???


----------



## Burba (21. April 2013)

isses die Berufsschule Straße der Jugend 5, 38486 Klötze? Ne Bahn fährt da aber schon länger nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Burba (21. April 2013)

eskebaner war schneller


----------



## esbekaner (21. April 2013)

öy... nich meinen Nick verunstalten 'Babru'


----------



## Burba (21. April 2013)

uuups


----------



## kalihalde (21. April 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Ahnung.
> Der 11.  ... Duathlon wurde am 28.04.2001 ausgetragen  Ich finde nur nicht die Straße.
> Der Tierpark ist in der Schützenstraße.


 
Das stimmt, aber es fehlt der gesuchte Ort . Hab Dir ja bei der Saisoneröffnung auch noch mal den entscheidenden Hinweis gegeben, oder?



esbekaner schrieb:


> Google sagt Klötze... kann das sein???


 
Klötze ist richtig und esbekaner hat´s als erster geschrieben. Somit ist er dran.



Burba schrieb:


> isses die Berufsschule Straße der Jugend 5, 38486 Klötze? Ne Bahn fährt da aber schon länger nicht mehr, oder?


 
Das ist auch die richtige Adresse, Burba. micha.qlb hatte nach Bahnanlagen gefragt und da habe ich nach "Bahnhofsstraße" gegoogelt. Die ist am anderen Ende der Stadt. Dass da keine Züge mehr fahren, habe ich nicht gewusst und wollte Euch damit nicht auf die falsche Fährte locken.


----------



## esbekaner (21. April 2013)

Das ziert ein Gebäude nicht allzuweit weg von meiner Heimatstadt SBK


----------



## Burba (22. April 2013)

oh, das ist zu einfach...
liegt an ner schönen Tourstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (22. April 2013)

Hab ich schon fast geahnt  ich hÃ¤tte den Ausschnitt kleiner machen sollen ð


----------



## Burba (22. April 2013)

ich sags nix weiter , hab noch immer keine Fotos.


----------



## r.lochi (22. April 2013)

schloss dornburg


----------



## fm7775 (22. April 2013)

ich kenns auch, das Foto wurde von vorne gemacht, von der Parkseite sitzen die Figuren anders. 

Bin da schon 2Mal vorbei gefahren, aber nie mit Fotoapparat.


----------



## esbekaner (22. April 2013)

Antwort ist richtig. Somit is lochi dran


----------



## esbekaner (22. April 2013)

Ist eigentlich ein tolles Bauwerk. Leider nagt der Zahn der Zeit arg daran. Auf dem Bild sieht man die zuletzt getätigten Restaurierungen. Stand Sommer '12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (22. April 2013)

ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer/einfach.
es kommt aus meiner heimat


----------



## r.lochi (22. April 2013)

bin ich zu blöd das bild einzufügen?  :O
hier nochmal als anhang..


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> bin ich zu blöd das bild einzufügen?  :O
> hier nochmal als anhang..


_Zitat:"Das Riesenmädchen Amala sah auf der anderen Talseite ihren Geliebten  Luidpold, seines Zeichens König der Riesen - und so sprang sie einfach  über das Selketal hinweg. Zwei riesige Fußabdrücke sind noch heute im  Gestein zu erkennen und der Beweis dafür, daß diese Geschichte nicht  erfunden sein kann "_
*Die Inschrift am Fuße des Kreuzes lautet: "Friedrich und Luise dem Vater Alexius zum Gedächtnis".* 
In  vergangenen Zeiten war es im Harz nichts ungewöhnliches, wenn Riesen  von Berg zu Berg über die tiefen Täler sprangen und dabei Abdrücke im  Fels hinterließen. So geschah es an der Roßtrappe (in diesem Fall hoch  zu Roß), und ebenso an der Mägdetrappe: Es  gibt noch mehrere weitere Sagen vom "Mägdesprung", die versuchen, das  Ungewöhnliche durch etwas noch ungewöhnlicheres zu erklären.
In der Nähe liegt die Mägdetrappe etwas versteckt. In unmittelbarer Nähe  steht das großes gußeisernes Kreuz. Es wurde zum Gedenken an Herzog  Alexius Friedrich Christian von Anhalt-Bernburg nach seinem Tod im Jahre  1837 von seiner Tochter Wilhelmine Luise und deren Ehemann Friedrich  von Preußen errichtet. Der nach dem heiligen Alexius benannte Herzog war  der Gründer des heutigen Ortes Alexisbad.

Von der Mägdetrappe  hat man einen schönen Blick in das Selketal und auf den winzigen  Ortsteil Drahtzug. Man erreicht den Aussichtspunkt u.a. über den  Selketalstieg." Zitat Ende


----------



## r.lochi (22. April 2013)

Meine Damen und Herren das war die geschichtlich ausführlichste Beschreibung eines Ortes! Ich bin begeistert!

Somit bist du an der Reihe!


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2013)

Hier ein leichtes Rätsel!
Wo hing dieser Eiszapfen und was sieht man im Hintergrund?
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8672059382/]
	
 [/URL]


----------



## kalihalde (22. April 2013)

Hängt der Eiszapfen an einer Eisenbahnbrücke?


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

ist das links hinten eine Bogenbrücke?


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> hängt der eiszapfen an einer eisenbahnbrücke?


ja


micha.qlb schrieb:


> ist das links hinten eine bogenbrücke?


ja


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

Dann weiß ich nicht wo das is 

also ich rate mal wild...obwohl ich meine zu wissen, dass dort kein Zug fährt.

Plötzkau?


----------



## kalihalde (22. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ist das links hinten eine Bogenbrücke?


 
Fährt über die Bogenbrücke auch eine Straßenbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich nicht wo das is ...


----------



## HorstBond (23. April 2013)

Befindet sich in dem Turm im Hintergrund ein Museum zum Thema Salzgewinnung?


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Fährt über die Bogenbrücke auch eine Straßenbahn?


Ja


HorstBond schrieb:


> Befindet sich in dem Turm im Hintergrund ein Museum zum Thema Salzgewinnung?


Ja


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2013)

Ist das im Hintergrund der Borlach-Turm?

Ich denke, Du standest unter der Eisenbahnbrücke (zwischen Großkorbetha und Markranstädt) über die Saale und hast in Richtung Bad Dürrenberg geknipst.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund der Borlach-Turm?
> 
> Ich denke, Du standest unter der Eisenbahnbrücke (zwischen Großkorbetha und Markranstädt) über die Saale und hast in Richtung Bad Dürrenberg geknipst.


Ja, das ist er und haste schon neue Bilder? Denn du bist jetzt dran.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2013)

So, musste erst mal ein paar Fotos löschen, die gab es im Rätselforum schon mal. Aber das sollte neu sein: wo bin ich -bei Dauerregen und frierend- vorbeigefahren?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> So, musste erst mal ein paar Fotos löschen, die gab es im Rätselforum schon mal. Aber das sollte neu sein: wo bin ich -bei Dauerregen und frierend- vorbeigefahren?


Du bist im Klostergrund vorbeigefahren.
In der Grube Volkmar, verunglückten die 8 Bergleute am 16. März 1893 durch eine Dynamitexplosion tödlich. Das Denkmal steht östlich des Volkmarskellers am Wanderweg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2013)

Genau, für Dich war's nicht schwer, hattest ja schon mal den Volkmarskeller eigestellt.
Vor ein paar Tagen -noch ohne Laub an den Bäumen- sah der Klostergrund viel schroffer aus als im Sommer, man sah die Felsen viel besser.

Du bist wieder dran, Udo.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Mai 2013)

Ach schade, das hätte ich auch mal wieder gewusst...
Landschaftlich sehr schöner Weg an den Teichen hoch von Kloster Michaelstein über den Volkmarskeller bis Eggeröder Brunnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (1. Mai 2013)

war heute mal mit dem Rennrad unterweg, es ist kein Bild aus SA.

Wo war ich?  Udo, kann aber weitermachen, wenn es keiner kennt.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Mai 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> war heute mal mit dem Rennrad unterweg, es ist kein Bild aus SA.
> 
> Wo war ich?  Udo, kann aber weitermachen, wenn es keiner kennt.



Großbaustelle Wurmberg?


----------



## fm7775 (1. Mai 2013)

oja, sieht schlimm aus da oben.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Mai 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> war heute mal mit dem Rennrad unterweg, es ist kein Bild aus SA.
> 
> Wo war ich?  Udo, kann aber weitermachen, wenn es keiner kennt.




ohje..


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Rätsel kommt am Nachmittag, muss jetzt erst mal eine größere Runde biken, bevor der Regen kommen soll.


----------



## esbekaner (2. Mai 2013)

Kein schönes Bild. Was is bzw war dort und was soll das werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (2. Mai 2013)

http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/wurmberg2012.php


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
bin trocken von der heutigen Tour zurück und nun das Rätsel.
In welchem Ort war ich und was stellt die Skulptur dar?
Aber einen kleinen Hinweis gebe ich noch.
Kapitel 13-16 Altes Testament


----------



## kalihalde (2. Mai 2013)

Wo das ist weiß ich nicht und bibelfest bin ich auch nicht, aber hat der Typ einen Namensvetter in der Sesamstraße?


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wo das ist weiß ich nicht und bibelfest bin ich auch nicht, aber hat der Typ einen Namensvetter in der Sesamstraße?


Ja hat er


----------



## kalihalde (2. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin trocken von der heutigen Tour zurück und nun das Rätsel.
> In welchem Ort war ich und was stellt die Skulptur dar?
> Aber einen kleinen Hinweis gebe ich noch.
> Kapitel 13-16 Altes Testament


 
Nachdem das mit Samson geklärt scheint, tappe ich aber bzgl. des Ortes noch völlig im Dunkeln .

Versteckt sich im "Merseburg-Faden", Eintrag vom 26.04.2013, vielleicht einen weiterer Hinweis?



Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 02.05. um 09:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee) hefen.
> Kleine Stempeltour Richtung Mücheln- Gleina- Kalzendorf- Schmoner Hänge- Querfurt- Wünsch- Klobikauer Halde- Frankleben. ( mindestens 5 Stempel)
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nachdem das mit Samson geklärt scheint, tappe ich aber bzgl. des Ortes noch völlig im Dunkeln .
> 
> Versteckt sich im "Merseburg-Faden", Eintrag vom 26.04.2013, vielleicht einen weiterer Hinweis?


versteckt sich


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2013)

Habe keinen Schimmer, wie wäre es mit noch einem kleinen Hinweischen?


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2013)

*Samson* oder *Schimschon* (hebrÃ¤isch â*×©Ö´××Ö°×©××Ö¹×* _Å imÅ¡on, Å imÅ¡Ã´n_â âvon der Sonneâ; auch âDiener Gottesâ, oder diminutiv âKleine Sonneâ bzw. âSÃ¶nnchenâ)[1] war der drittletzte Richter im Alten Israel vor der KÃ¶nigszeit. Sein Leben wird im Alten Testament der Bibel im Buch der Richter in den Kapiteln 13â16 geschildert. Als einem AuserwÃ¤hlten Gottes _(NasirÃ¤er)_  durfte u. a. sein Haar nie geschnitten werden. In diesem lag das  Geheimnis seiner unbezwingbaren StÃ¤rke, die sich in auÃergewÃ¶hnlich  zerstÃ¶rerischen und schlieÃlich selbstzerstÃ¶rerischen WutausbrÃ¼chen Ã¤uÃern sollte (Ri 13,1-16,31 EU).


In welchem Garten der nun aber steht..kein Schimmer


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

*WATT?!?!*


micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...  durfte u. a. sein Haar nie geschnitten werden. In diesem lag das  Geheimnis seiner unbezwingbaren Stärke, die sich in außergewöhnlich  zerstörerischen und schließlich selbstzerstörerischen Wutausbrüchen äußern sollte...


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2013)

na sieht man doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2013)

@_Hasifisch_: was gibt es da zu lachen, der Typ zerreißt Löwen wie Brötchen (Buch der Richter 14.6).
Auch wenn er putzig aussieht: Vorsicht!

http://www.bibleserver.com/text/EU/Richter14


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> *Samson* oder *Schimschon* (hebrÃ¤isch â*×©Ö´××Ö°×©××Ö¹×* _ÂimÂon, ÂimÂÃ´n_â Âvon der SonneÂ; auch ÂDiener GottesÂ, oder diminutiv ÂKleine SonneÂ bzw. ÂSÃ¶nnchenÂ)[1] war der drittletzte Richter im Alten Israel vor der KÃ¶nigszeit. Sein Leben wird im Alten Testament der Bibel im Buch der Richter in den Kapiteln 13Â16 geschildert. Als einem AuserwÃ¤hlten Gottes _(NasirÃ¤er)_  durfte u. a. sein Haar nie geschnitten werden. In diesem lag das  Geheimnis seiner unbezwingbaren StÃ¤rke, die sich in auÃergewÃ¶hnlich  zerstÃ¶rerischen und schlieÃlich selbstzerstÃ¶rerischen WutausbrÃ¼chen Ã¤uÃern sollte (Ri 13,1-16,31 EU).
> In welchem Garten der nun aber steht..kein Schimmer


Gut recherchiert.
Also in der Darstellung auf dem Foto zerreist er gerade einen LÃ¶wen. UrsprÃ¼nglich wurde die Skulptur fÃ¼r das Jagdschloss "Klein Friedensthal" bei Freyburg in der Alten GÃ¶hle gefertigt. Im Jahre 1805 erwarb der Besitzer des Gasthauses "Weissen Hirsch" diese Skulptur, auf dessen Brunnen sie dann stand. SpÃ¤ter stand sie dann im Schlosspark des Ortes. 1995 wurde es durch Vandalen vom Sockel, im Schlosspark, gestoÃen und nach einer Teilrestaurierung an der B180, die durch den gesuchten Ort fÃ¼hrt fast gegenÃ¼ber des Hotels "Zur Einkehr", neu aufgestellt.
Nun dÃ¼rfte es nicht mehr so schwer sein den Ort zu googeln, noch schneller geht es wenn man den Radlerpass aufschlÃ¤gt, Stempelstelle 38.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2013)

Recherche..naja...nach der Steilvorlage von Kalihalde habe ich einfach den Almanach des (unnützen??) Wissens aufgeschlagen...

aber Danke.

btw...ich weiß trotzdem nicht wo das Ding steht


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Recherche..naja...nach der Steilvorlage von Kalihalde habe ich einfach den Almanach des (unnützen??) Wissens aufgeschlagen...
> 
> aber Danke.
> 
> btw...ich weiß trotzdem nicht wo das Ding steht


Ich habe ja schon fast den Ort genannt, ist auch nicht allzuweit vom ehemaligen Jagdschloss Klein Friedensthal entfernt, MRZ 315 ca. 7 km und an der B180 gelegen


----------



## kalihalde (3. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon fast den Ort genannt, ist auch nicht allzuweit vom ehemaligen Jagdschloss Klein Friedensthal entfernt, MRZ 315 ca. 7 km und an der B180 gelegen


 
Da traut man sich ja kaum noch zu lösen, Udo1. 

Gleina .

Hier wurde Samson übrigens restauriert.

  @_Hasi_: Der aus der Sesamstraße ist nur ein Namensvetter 
@_Ritter_: Böckchen nicht Brötchen, oder? 
@_micha_: Was wären wir ohne wiki?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2013)

Böckchen, richtig. War ein kleiner Übersetzungsfehler meinerseits, ich hatte nur eine althebräische Ausgabe "Buch der Richter" zur Hand, ist nicht gerade meine Paradediziplin......


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Da traut man sich ja kaum noch zu lösen, Udo1.
> 
> Gleina .
> 
> ...


Na dann mach mal weiter, alles richtig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Und Gleina hat noch mehr zu bieten: Die prominentesten Sportler des LGV sind die Olympiateilnehmer  von Sydney
 Mike Trautmann   und sein Bruder Denis Trautmann. Beide beendeten   2004 ihre aktive  Laufbahn im Gehsport.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal weiter, alles richtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gerne doch, Udo1.



Udo1 schrieb:


> Und Gleina hat noch mehr zu bieten: Die prominentesten Sportler des LGV sind die Olympiateilnehmer  von Sydney
> Mike Trautmann   und sein Bruder Denis Trautmann. Beide beendeten   2004 ihre aktive  Laufbahn im Gehsport.


 
Udo1 = Wiki

Bin heute mal faul und zitiere aus dem "*War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön?*"-Thread bei den Classic Bikes:



kalihalde schrieb:


> Falls ihr, liebe Berlin-Touristen, euch schon immer mal gefragt haben solltet, wie es möglich ist, dass über 20 Jahre nach dem Fall der Berliner Mauer, immer noch "originale Mauerstücken" von Souvenierverkäufern feilgeboten werden können, habe ich eine Theorie.
> 
> Phase 1:
> Man sucht "period correct"-e Betonelemente. Die findet man z.B. an alten Einfriedungen von ehemaligen Standorten der russischen Armee in der ostdeutschen Provinz.
> ...


 
Viel Spaß beim Rätseln wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Mai 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf Halle..irgendwo am Weinberg-Campus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (5. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Halle..irgendwo am Weinberg-Campus?


 
Micha, die "Garnison Heide" ist es nicht. Im Netz habe ich dazu folgendes gefunden:
_"Große Teile des heutigen Weinberg-Campus waren ab 1945 ein Kasernengelände der sowjetischen Streitkräfte. Bis 1991 waren dort ständig bis zu 9000 sowjetische Soldaten und Offiziere mit ihren Familien untergebracht. Das Garnisonsgelände wurde mit einer geschlossenen Mauer umgeben und war damit zur Außenwelt nahezu hermetisch abgeriegelt."_

Aber, der gesuchte Ort stand im unmittelbaren militärischen Zusammenhang mit der Garnison in Halle, obwohl er räumlich nicht in Halle angesiedelt war. Alles klar?


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Mai 2013)

Mal ins Blaue: Vielleicht Dessau (Kapen)? 
Von Berlin aus schnell erreichbar, direkt an der A9...


----------



## kalihalde (6. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Mal ins Blaue: Vielleicht Dessau (Kapen)?
> Von Berlin aus schnell erreichbar, direkt an der A9...


 
Dessau-Kapen ist es leider nicht . In Dessau gab es u.a. aber einen Standort, dessen Namen eine gewisse klangliche Ähnlichkeit zum gesuchten (Stand-)Ort hat.


----------



## vertex98 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf die ehemalige Kaserne bei Teutschenthal-Bahnhof...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2013)

... womit auch klar wäre, wie Herr Kalihalde die verschiedenen Stadien der Mauerbemalung erfassen konnte.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2013)

@ kalihalde,

ist ziemlich schwer und aus dem Plattenfeld, die es ja so in Mitteldeutschland massenhaft gab, ist es schwer den genauen Standpunkt zu ermitteln. Kleiner Tipp wäre hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (7. Mai 2013)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die ehemalige Kaserne bei Teutschenthal-Bahnhof...


 
..., dass kann ich gelten lassen . 

Das Gelände liegt zwischen Teutschenthal-Bahnhof und Köchstedt. Der Standort hieß aber Köchstedt .

vertex98, bitte übernehmen.


----------



## vertex98 (7. Mai 2013)

OK, etwas verwackelt, nicht sehr schwer, aber niedlich...


----------



## kalihalde (8. Mai 2013)

Am Mittwoch nach Pfingsten sollte man sich vom gesuchten Rätselort besser fernhalten, wenn man nicht so gerne Knoblauch zu sich nimmt und/oder Menschen mit Knoblauchausdünstungen um sich hat .


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Mai 2013)

Meine investigativen Fähigkeiten führen mich zum Thaldorfer Brunnenfest...in Thaldorf

Oder aber zum Knoblauchmittwoch in Halle


----------



## vertex98 (8. Mai 2013)

@kalihalde: Wow, das war mir bis jetzt voellig entgangen, aber Antwort ist richtig!
 @micha: Gesucht war die Wuerfelwiese in Halle.

Gruss


----------



## kalihalde (8. Mai 2013)

Die Lösung habe ich nicht genannt, nur einen kleinen Hinweis auf diese für die Rätselfreunde gegeben . 
Hätte zur Zeit auch wieder mal keine Bilder.


----------



## vertex98 (8. Mai 2013)

Tja, dann geben wir mal ab an Micha oder wat?


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Mai 2013)

geht gleich los...also nachher


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Mai 2013)

worauf stehe ich???

UND nein..gesucht ist nicht der heutige Verwendungszweck  des Ortes, der da auch ist


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Mai 2013)

Auf dem Parkplatz "Regensteinblick" der B6n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (9. Mai 2013)

also ich sehe links die Altenburg, Heimburg in der Mitte, rechts die L85 und mit Zoom könnte es vom Parkplatz an der B6n aufgenommen sein


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Mai 2013)

der Ort ist schonmal richtig...aber nich die Lösung


----------



## downhillsau (10. Mai 2013)

Dem Zaun zu urteilen stehst du entweder auf ner Bank/Tisch,wo sonst die Pausierenden ihre Verpflegung ausbreiten. Oder du bist total verrückt (was ich eher vermute) und stehst auf ner Mülltonne, nur um eine bessere Aussicht zu erhalten


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Mai 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Oder du bist total verrückt



da haste nich ganz unrecht 

Nein...also ich stehe erhöht, das ist richtig. Der gesuchte Ort ist unscheinbar und eigtl qualifiziert ihn nur ein Schild zu einer Sehenswürdigkeit. (Der umliegende Müll macht es aber schwer den gesuchten Ort nicht doch für eine Mülltonne zu halten)

Auf der anderen Seite der B6 auf dem Parkplatz gibt es auch eine Sehenswürdigkeit, die in unmittelbaren Zusammenhand mit der gesuchten stehen könnte.

so


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß genau, wo er steht, aber keine Ahnung, wie das dort heißt...
Laandwirtschafticher Weg, im Rücken eine Brücke dazu über die B6N, Parkplatz Regensteinblick auch nicht weit. Das war da mal bebaut, aber wozu...

Ach ja, und dort ist das Gewässerchen "Hellbach", wenn es die Niederschläge erlauben...


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Mai 2013)

na ich löse es mal auf und gebe auch damit ab an den Runkelritter, weil er den Ort ja als Erster richtig genannt hat.

Also es ist der Parkplatz Regensteinblick in Richtung Blankenburg.

Angehalten habe ich dort, weil ich nen Foto machen wollte^^

stehen tue ich


auf einem Hügelgrab 

http://www.harzlife.de/harzrand2/kreisgraben-huegelgrab-benzingerode.html

auf dem anderen Parkplatz steht

http://www.harzlife.de/harzrand2/langhaus-benzingerode.html

wenn man dort nicht mal durch Zufall anhält, wird man nie erfahren, dass da was prähistorisches am rumstehen ist...weil man nur über die B6 dort hin kommt..


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

Klar - kopfklatsch - ich kann mich sogar an die Diskussion vor dem Bau der B6N erinnern und habe das Ding auch früher schon mal gesehen.
Als Wernigeröder gibt es nur leider recht wenig Motivation, ausgerechnet dort zu halten...da müsste die Blase schon bis Oberkante Unterlippe voll sein...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2013)

Was ist das? Die Bilder zeigen die Säule von vorn und hinten.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Mai 2013)

... davon gibt es nicht mehr viele im Mutterland der Reformation . 

Wir sind gestern übrigens am Bildhorizont von Bild 1 entlang geradelt. War sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2013)

Ober- oder unterhalb der Kalkfelsen (Achtung: Tipp!)?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2013)

Wenige Meter westlich der Säule fließt ein Flüsschen in ein anderes (siehe Fotos), diese Flüsslein haben jeweils den durchflossenen Tälern auch ihre Namen gegeben. Wenige km nördlich der Säule fließt dann alles in einen richtigen Fluss, am Rand eines Ortes, der dies wiederum im Namen trägt.


----------



## vertex98 (10. Mai 2013)

Hmm...die ersten beiden Bilder konnte ich nicht ganz einordnen, obwohl ich jetzt sagen kann, dass ich dort schon unzaehlige Male vorgefahren bin. Bild 3 & 4 halfen schon mehr. Hatte erst auf Benkendorf getippt, aber es wird wohl Zappendorf und die Betsaeule sein, oder?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2013)

Richtig! Du bist dran.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zappendorf


----------



## vertex98 (11. Mai 2013)

OK!

Kennt einer diesen Ausblick?


----------



## downhillsau (11. Mai 2013)

Na das ist doch da oben, wo man nicht mehr mitm Bike hin darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (11. Mai 2013)

nur von unten nich^^


----------



## vertex98 (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, oben isses und wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt...


----------



## vertex98 (12. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht hilft ja das die Ortsangabe etwas einzugrenzen:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2013)

Die wissen alle schon sehr genau, wo das ist. Die sind nur ein wenig scheu.
Da mach ich (hoffentlich) der Bescheidenheit mal ein Ende: es ist die Wanderhütte unterhalb der Leistenklippe.


----------



## vertex98 (12. Mai 2013)

Wenigstens einer spricht die Wahrheit aus!

Weiter geht's!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2013)

@kalihalde: Du hattest recht, nach einem Taubenturm wurde schon mal gefragt (#2209 ff.), aber ich habe doch einen anderen. Meiner ist ein wenig kaputt. Wo steht er?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich vom Türmchen weg in Richtung Norden sehe, erblicke ich die  Klosterkirche (3), der Blick westwärts richtet sich auf das Herrenhaus  (2).


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2013)

Da muss ich wohl tief in die Tipp-Kiste greifen: falls sich micha.qlb und fm7775 zwischen ihren Wohnorten auf jeweils halber Strecke und an einem bekannten Fluss treffen wollten, so wäre das ziemlich genau am gesuchten Ort.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Mai 2013)

Adersleben


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Mai 2013)

Also mach ich mal ohne extra Bestätigung weiter.








Wo befindet sich dieser Pfad bzw. welche Brücke ist zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Also mach ich mal ohne extra Bestätigung weiter.
> Wo befindet sich dieser Pfad bzw. welche Brücke ist zu sehen?


Könnte die Saalebrücke bei Röpzig sein und der Weg führt am rechten Saaleufer Richtung Wörmlitz zum ehemaligen Wasserübungsplatz der Russen und der NVA.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Mai 2013)

Mit einer Antwort von Dir habe ich gerechnet, schließlich dürftest Du diese Stelle schon zigmal passiert haben - also: Stimmt genau, Udo  
Darfst weitermachen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Mit einer Antwort von Dir habe ich gerechnet, schließlich dürftest Du diese Stelle schon zigmal passiert haben - also: Stimmt genau, Udo
> Darfst weitermachen.


Ja macht Spaß dort lang zufahren.
Ich suche gleich nach dem Einstellen des Berichtes von der Tour zum Tourteufel Diddi.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2013)

Wer da (heißt exakt "Pfingstanger"), d.h. von Wörmlitz bis zur Brücke, mal langfahren möchte, sollte sich beeilen. Bald ist da stellenweise wieder alles mit Riesenbrennnesseln voll.                

@_ohmtroll_: Adersleben stimmte natürlich. War nur bis eben nicht in Halle und ohne Rechner, Entschuldigung!


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wer da (heißt exakt "Pfingstanger"), d.h. von Wörmlitz bis zur Brücke, mal langfahren möchte, sollte sich beeilen. Bald ist da stellenweise wieder alles mit Riesenbrennnesseln voll.
> 
> @_ohmtroll_: Adersleben stimmte natürlich. War nur bis eben nicht in Halle und ohne Rechner, Entschuldigung!


Oh ja kenne ich, da macht es erst so richtig Spaß in kurz lang zufahren.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2013)

Zu welchem Bauwerk gehört dieses Wappen?


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Zu welchem Bauwerk gehört dieses Wappen?


Ich gebe mal einen kleinen Tipp: dort wohnten auch adlige unverheiratete Frauen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Mai 2013)

Frauenstift bringt mich jetzt nicht viel weiter, bei den dreien, die ich kenne, bekomme ich keine Wappen zusammen.


----------



## fm7775 (17. Mai 2013)

och mach, adersleben hätte ich auch gewußt, bekomme keine Benachrichtungen mehr. Das geht dann gleich immer ratzfatz. 

Da ist aber auch gesperrt gewesen. 


zum neuen Rätsel kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Frauenstift bringt mich jetzt nicht viel weiter, bei den dreien, die ich kenne, bekomme ich keine Wappen zusammen.


Schau dir doch mal die Initialien im Wappen an.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2013)

Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp, Ansicht von vorn.


----------



## kalihalde (18. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp, Ansicht von vorn.


 


Diese Ansicht hätte ich sofort erkannt .


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Diese Ansicht hätte ich sofort erkannt .


Na hoffentlich erkennen diese Ansicht, außer uns, noch andere.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2013)

Da es ja noch keiner rausgefunden hat, bzw. sich dezent zurück hält, weil nicht immer die selben das Rätsel lösen wollen, hier noch ein Hinweis.
Das Bild Zeit die Ansicht von der Rückseite, oder vom Innenhof aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Mai 2013)

Es klingt so, als ob man das kennen müsste. Sagt mir aber gar nix oder habe ich nur eine mächtigen Aussetzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Es klingt so, als ob man das kennen müsste. Sagt mir aber gar nix oder habe ich nur eine mächtigen Aussetzer?


Nun dann löse ich mal auf.
Der nächste kann, ich habe im Augenblick keine Fotos zur Hand.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (20. Mai 2013)

Ach Mist, ich hätte lösen können. Sollte öfter mal reinschauen .
Also denn: an wen erinnert dieser Stein und optional an welches Ereignis, das hier stattfand?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Mai 2013)

Das riecht doch stark nach Magdeburg und Umgebung, oder?


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (23. Mai 2013)

Kommt darauf an, wie weit man den Begriff Umgebung sieht. Aber ich sag mal nein.


----------



## FearChar (24. Mai 2013)

Wo bin ich ^^


----------



## HorstBond (24. Mai 2013)

Am Bismarckturm in Naumburg, aber dran warste nicht. Erst das vorherige Rätsel lösen..


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2013)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Am Bismarckturm in Naumburg, aber dran warste nicht. Erst das vorherige Rätsel lösen..


Dem muss ich mich anschließen, mal auf Seite 1 schauen.


----------



## FearChar (24. Mai 2013)

Sorry das habe ich wohl etwas verpeilt. Aber den Stein kenne ich irgendwoher evtl. auch nur verwechselt.
In der nähe von Bitterfeld?


----------



## meier (25. Mai 2013)

@Mr. Starbuck: wenn Du nicht ein paar Zusatz-Informationen rausrückst, wird Dein Rätsel wohl nie gelöst!


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (25. Mai 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Sorry das habe ich wohl etwas verpeilt. Aber den Stein kenne ich irgendwoher evtl. auch nur verwechselt.
> In der nähe von Bitterfeld?



Ist schon näher als Magdeburg, aber leider auch nein. 



meier schrieb:


> @_Mr. Starbuck_: wenn Du nicht ein paar Zusatz-Informationen rausrückst, wird Dein Rätsel wohl nie gelöst!


Ich merke schon, man tut sich diesmal schwer. Es ist auch wirklich nicht einfach. Aber nicht mal die meisten Einwohner meiner Heimatstadt kennenden Punkt. 
Mein Tipp: " One small step for a man, on giant leap for mankind"

Das sollte euch der Sache etwas näher bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (25. Mai 2013)

Der Mond???


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (25. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Der Mond???



Die ganz frühen Anfänge um dorthin zu kommen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Mai 2013)

Wie früh, eine Jahreszahl bitte. Und ist dieser Stein auf Google Earth als Foto zu sehen?


----------



## Burba (25. Mai 2013)

Zu den frühen Anfängen in S-A fallen mir zwei Dinge ein, die Magdeburger Pilotenrakete und die die ganzen Bauten im Harz für die V2


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (25. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wie früh, eine Jahreszahl bitte. Und ist dieser Stein auf Google Earth als Foto zu sehen?




Das Jahr des Ereignises ist 1931 und der Stein ist auf Google Earth oder Maps noch nicht zu sehen. Aber bei Microsoft Bing Maps.
Bei Magdeburg und auch im Harz ist es nicht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Mai 2013)

Mist, 1931 ist mir vorhin untergekommen. Aber einen Stein gabs nicht dazu. Ich schaue gleich noch mal.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Mai 2013)

Der Gedenkstein erinnert an Johannes Winkler und den ersten erfolgreichen Start der von ihm (mit)konstruierten Flüssigkeitsrakete in Europa im Jahre 1931 nahe Dessau auf den ehemaligen Exerzierplatz zwischen Kleinkühnau und Großkühnau.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johannes_Winkler

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Johannes_Winkler_Gedenkstein.jpg


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (25. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel, das ist korrekt. Die Runde geht an dich.
Der Stein wurde vor kurzem dort aufgestellt und wie gesagt: viele wissen gar nichts davon.
Hier die Koordinaten:  51°50'52.96"N
                               12°11'6.11"E


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Mai 2013)

Das Googlen nach Luft-und Raumfahrtpionieren war mal wieder sehr lehrreich.

Ich habe zwar im Radurlaub einen kleinen Bildvorrat gehamstert, aber den hebe ich lieber noch auf. Wir bleiben bei der (niedrigeren) Luftfahrt: wo ist das und wie heißt der Trick?
Zwei Hinweise sind schon versteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (26. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das Googlen nach Luft-und Raumfahrtpionieren war mal wieder sehr lehrreich.
> 
> Ich habe zwar im Radurlaub einen kleinen Bildvorat gehamstert, aber den hebe ich lieber noch auf. Wir bleiben bei der (niedrigeren) Luftfahrt: wo ist das und wie heißt der Trick?
> Zwei Hinweise sind schon versteckt.


 
Was das für ein Trick ist, weiß ich (natürlich) nicht, denn 20"-Räder gehören für mich ausschließlich an ein "Mifa-Klappfahrrad" .   

Die Häuser dahinter sind, so glaube ich, eine Traumwohnlage für Petrijünger .


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute, der Trick heißt "Hinterrad-Arschklemmer mit One-Hand-Seatgrap" und das "HFC" auf der Rampe steht für Hallescher Fußball Club.
Was diese beiden Hinweise mit der Lösung zu tun haben sollen, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft...


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich vermute, der Trick heißt  "Hinterrad-Arschklemmer mit One-Hand-Seatgrap" und das "HFC" auf der  Rampe steht für Hallescher Fußball Club.
> Was diese beiden Hinweise mit der Lösung zu tun haben sollen, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2013)

Euch muss man aber auf die Sprünge helfen (kalihalde nur zur Hälfte): in welchen Städten kann man wohl ungestrafte HFC an die Rampe malen (Magdeburg?).
Und hasifisch hat schon mal ein Rätsel durch cleveres Bilddatenlesen gelöst, da ist das hier ja ein Klacks.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Euch muss man aber auf die Sprünge helfen (kalihalde nur zur Hälfte): in welchen Städten kann man wohl ungestrafte HFC an die Rampe malen (Magdeburg?)...



Leipzig!!!


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Mai 2013)

Sachsen Anhalt konnte sich bis kurz vor Leipzig zurückhalten (daher Anhalt^^) Sachsen zu sein...

Die Lösung dürfte also nicht richtig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2013)

Nein, ist sie nicht!


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Mein Gott, wie konnte ich nur so daneben liegen...  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich vermute, der Trick heißt "Hinterrad-Arschklemmer mit One-Hand-Seatgrap" und das "HFC" auf der Rampe steht für Hallescher Fußball Club.
> Was diese beiden Hinweise mit der Lösung zu tun haben sollen, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft...



Der Trick kann so nicht heißen, da beim BMXer alles englisch sein muss! 
Deutsche Tricknamen wie Rocker(oder auch Kavalliers)start, Rahmenverzieher (Umschreibung für Whip, aber auch schon als Bezeichnung für Table Top gehört) kommen ausschließlich aus dem MTB-Bereich! 

Der engl. Trickname hat eher was mit Winter zu tun.

Ansonsten hat kalihalde recht, es ist nicht weit zu einem gern beangelten Fluss.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat kalihalde recht, es ist nicht weit zu einem gern beangelten Fluss.


 
Den Fluss meinte ich gar nicht . 
Das mit den Petrijüngern bezog sich auf die Straßennamen der Häuser im Hintergrund.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Angeln, würde es aber eher dem Thema "Geld" zuordnen.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Angeln, würde es aber eher dem Thema "Geld" zuordnen.


 
Okay. Dann war ich wohl auf der falschen Fährte. Den Skatepark hatte ich in Halle, Heide-Nord, zwischen Zanderweg, Fischerring und Reusenweg vermutet .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2013)

Das hatte ich nach einem Blick auf die Karte auch vermutet.  Halle stimmt schon mal, aber dieses Neubaugebiet liegt höher. Und zum Angeln würde man erst ein Steilufer überwinden müssen.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. Mai 2013)

Silberhöhe?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2013)

@ohmtroll: Genau, es ist der Skate-Park in der Silberhöhe, eingerahmt von Weißenfelser-, Zeitzer- und Silbertaler-Strasse. Du bist dran.

Der Trickname ist eh nur optional. Das Bild heist Rodelschlitten, einfach ins englische übersetzen und schon habt ihr es...... . Jetzt tut mir aber der Arm vom vielen Zaunspfahl-Winken weh.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Mai 2013)

Also Bob's seatgrab oder so muss ich schuldig bleiben.
Dafür hätte ich nen sieben Jahre junges Foto zum Erraten der abgebildeten Örtlichkeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2013)

Schöne Gegend .

Könnte zwischen Gimritz und Mücheln oberhalb der Saale im Bereich der alten Bahntrasse sein. 
Im Hintergrund meine ich, die alte Bergstadt Wettin mit Schloss und Bismarckturm (Schweizerling) auszumachen. Kann aber wieder mal auch völlig daneben liegen .


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Mai 2013)

Korrekt 

Ist auf dem Rückweg von der Petersbergtour 2006.
Das zeitlich folgende Foto ist von der Fähre über die Saale in Wettin.






An Schnarchsack's blaue Reifen konnte ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern.
Dürfte bald wieder modern sein angesichts der Jacken- und Hosen Mode-Farben zur Zeit.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2013)

@_kalihalde_: Ne, tuste natürlich nicht. Der Punkt müsste so beim km 13,3 gewesen sein, nur das ohmtroll gerade aus weitergefahren seid:

http://connect.garmin.com/player/317232103

Für die Allgemeinbildung: der Trick heißt Toboggan.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend .
> 
> Könnte zwischen Gimritz und Mücheln oberhalb der Saale im Bereich der alten Bahntrasse sein.
> Im Hintergrund meine ich, die alte Bergstadt Wettin mit Schloss und Bismarckturm (Schweizerling) auszumachen. Kann aber wieder mal auch völlig daneben liegen .


Anders rum fährt es sich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Korrekt


 
Danke. 




ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Rückweg von der Petersbergtour 2006.


 
Das neue Rätselbild ist noch ein wenig älter. 

Wo war ich im Frühjahr 1991?

Und in guter alter ritterlicher Tradition eine kleine Zusatzfrage. 
Wer kennt den jungen Mann am rechten Bildrand? Sachdienliche Hinweise werden gerne entgegengenommen.





Viel Spaß beim Rätseln wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## tomarrow (27. Mai 2013)

hier geht's ja heute schlag auf schlag!

Das Bild erinnert mich an einen Ort der mit "-leben" endet. aber meine herren - 91, da war ich 5 ! kann also auch arg daneben liegen.


----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> ... Das Bild erinnert mich an einen Ort der mit "-leben" endet. .... kann ... auch arg daneben liegen.


 
Auf -leben endet der gesuchte Ort nicht, obwohl bei ca. 70 Orten mit dieser Endung in Sachsen-Anhalt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Treffers nicht gerade gering ist . 
Der gesuchte Ort endet vielmehr auf -au (slawischer Ursprung) . Diese Endung ist (leider) auch nicht sehr selten .

Ein Ort mit der Endung -leben befindet sich jedoch ca. 5 km südöstlich des gesuchten Ortes. Hoffe, das hilft weiter.


----------



## tomarrow (27. Mai 2013)

mist, dann bin ich raus - sah mir so nach Welbs- oder Ermsleben aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Auf -leben endet der gesuchte Ort nicht, obwohl bei ca. 70 Orten mit dieser Endung in Sachsen-Anhalt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Treffers nicht gerade gering ist .
> Der gesuchte Ort endet vielmehr auf -au (slawischer Ursprung) . Diese Endung ist (leider) auch nicht sehr selten .
> 
> Ein Ort mit der Endung -leben befindet sich jedoch ca. 5 km südöstlich des gesuchten Ortes. Hoffe, das hilft weiter.




Nein, das hilft überhaupt nicht weiter. Liegt da vielleicht noch eine ...rode in der Nähe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (27. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Auf -leben endet der gesuchte Ort nicht, obwohl bei ca. 70 Orten mit dieser Endung in Sachsen-Anhalt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Treffers nicht gerade gering ist .
> Der gesuchte Ort endet vielmehr auf -au (slawischer Ursprung) . Diese Endung ist (leider) auch nicht sehr selten .
> 
> Ein Ort mit der Endung -leben befindet sich jedoch ca. 5 km südöstlich des gesuchten Ortes. Hoffe, das hilft weiter.



slawisch bringt mich aber auf Pechau


----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Liegt da vielleicht noch eine ...rode in der Nähe?


 
Kein -rode in der Nähe . 
Im näheren Umkreis gibt´s unter anderem häufiger -dorf, -ig, -itz und -stedt.

Vielleicht kann man auch eine Inschrift am Giebel links erahnen, die auf eine noch immer in Betrieb befindliche gastronomische Einrichtung in diesem Haus hinweist. Die Fassade ist inzwischen verputzt und die Inschrift strahlt im frischem Glanz.



tomarrow schrieb:


> slawisch bringt mich aber auf Pechau


 
Pechau ist doch in der Nähe von -burg, oder? Nee, das ist es nicht.


----------



## powermac (27. Mai 2013)

Sieht doch eindeutig nach Lieskau aus  Man kann ja fast den Schriftzug von der Friedenseiche lesen. Was war da 1991 fürn Rennen?

Zur Zusatzfrage, könntest du das sein oder irre ich mich da? Ich hätte da wen den ich morgen Fragen kann 

Power


----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Sieht doch eindeutig nach Lieskau aus  Man kann ja fast den Schriftzug von der Friedenseiche lesen.


 
Bingo, Powermac . Gasthaus & Pension "Zur Deutschen Friedenseiche" in Liesk*au* in der Nähe von Niet*leben* ist richtig.



powermac schrieb:


> Was war da 1991 fürn Rennen?


 
Lieskauer Duathlon im April? des Jahres 1991.



powermac schrieb:


> Zur Zusatzfrage, könntest du das sein oder irre ich mich da? Ich hätte da wen den ich morgen Fragen kann


 
Ich bin auch auf dem Bild, aber fahrend mit gelb-schwarzer Murmel auf dem Kopf. Dein (ortsansässiger) Kollege kann Dir das bestimmt bestätigen.

Der stehende junge Mann betreibt inzwischen einen Radladen in Halle. Na, jetzt erkannt?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2013)

Da tippe ich mal auf Rodrigo (A3K).


----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da tippe ich mal auf Rodrigo (A3K).


 
Wie Die Ärzte schon sangen: "Rod Loves You"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (27. Mai 2013)

@kalihalde

Stimmt in Lieskau gabs ja um die Zeit nen Duathlon kann mich dunkel dran erinnern.



Ich mach mal weiter hoffentlich wirds nicht zu einfach:

Wie heißt der Findling und wo steht er?







Power


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2013)

Der Stein steht nicht zwischen zwei Bäumen, sondern der linke ist ein Pfahl mit Namensschild, oder?
Dann müsste er nach einer häufig erwähnten weiblichen Sagengestalt bezeichnet sein.
Und im Hintergrund wäre dann die Kreuzung angeschnitten, von der ein Weg zu einem Dorf führt, über dessen Name sich Nichteinheimische erst mal wundern.


----------



## powermac (27. Mai 2013)

Ja der linke Baum ist eigentlich keiner und die Sagengestalt ist auch weiblich. Dachte du würdest dich mehr durch das Rad ablenken lassen 

Das Dorf was hinten links liegt klingt für nicht einheimische bissl wie ein Teil einer Eisenbahn. Wobei einige hundert Meter entfernt sogar mal eine lang fuhr.

Im Dorf das rechts vom Bild liegt ist es im dunkeln ......duster 

Gruß

Power


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es gar nicht so einfach, dazu gibt es einfach zu viele Steine im Saalkreis. Und meistens kurbelt man vorbei und schaut sie gar nicht so genau an. Ach so, das Rad ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Mai 2013)

Da sind Herr kalihalde und ich vor knapp 2 Wochen dran vorbeigefahren:

http://connect.garmin.com/player/313864192

(Wenn sich die Karte nicht öffnet einfach mal auf Höhe oder Geschwindigkeit klicken.)


----------



## powermac (28. Mai 2013)

@Ritter Runkel

Cooles GPS die Abkürzung durch die Gartenanlage kurz davor kannte ich noch nicht 


Noch ne kleine Hilfe:

Vom vorher gesuchten Lieskau liegt es maximal 10km entfernt und Ritter Runkel ist an der Stelle um 90Grad abgebogen. So jetzt sollte es langsam einfacher werden.

Power


----------



## powermac (30. Mai 2013)

So 3 Tage ohne Lösung, war wohl doch etwas schwerer 

Es handelt sich um die Weiße Frau bei Zappendorf, siehe:

http://www.rserv.de/hp/index.php?p=0&o=277&c=f&l=d&x=i&s=p



Hier eine neues Rätsel. Wo stehe ich und was habe ich Fotografiert?





Power


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Mai 2013)

Du stehst vor einer Mühle und fotografiert hast du eine Mühle


----------



## kalihalde (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich micha.qlb´s Antwort ein wenig ergänzen darf :



micha.qlb schrieb:


> Du stehst vor einer


 Bockwind-





micha.qlb schrieb:


> Mühle und fotografiert hast du eine Mühle


, die im Januar 2007 von Franz umgepustet und inzwischen wieder aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## powermac (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn jetzt noch einer von euch den Standort der Mühle nennt kanns weitergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich schon die Lösung des letzten Rätsels verschlafen habe (powermac hat die Drei-Tages-Regel sehr ernst genommen) versuche ich jetzt schneller zu sein (nur falls Micha's Antwort nicht güldet): das müsste die Mühle nördlich Krosigk/Neue Häuser sein.


----------



## powermac (30. Mai 2013)

Richtig es handelt sich um die Bockwindmühle auf dem Mühlenberg bei Krosigk. Micha's Antwort war bissl ungenau 

Also Ritter Runkel du bist an der Reihe.

Power


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> ...Micha's Antwort war bissl ungenau



Boah wie kleinlich...


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Boah wie kleinlich...



ja ..übelst oder??


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Mai 2013)

Neues Bild kommt morgen, mein Schönheitsschlaf ist wichtiger. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2013)

Anhang anzeigen 252519Welches Gewässer gluckert da lustig unter meinen Füssen? Jetzt wird es da wohl etwas voller sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. Mai 2013)

ich bin befangen...aber ja Herr Dr. K plant dort demnächst eine Wildwasserveranstaltung


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2013)

Hätte ich beinahe vergessen: auch kalihalde ist leider wegen Befangenheit raus. Aber so unsportlich seid ihr ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## duke209 (3. Juni 2013)

Eckerquerung. Weiter. 

Ich könnt heute abends ein neues posten, okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (3. Juni 2013)

weiß nicht ob es nach dem Dauerregen da noch so aussieht, 

1. Tipp Oberharz
2. Tipp ein kleiner Bach wird überquert 
3. Fliessrichtung nach links
4. Ritter fährt mehrfach da drüber, vlt. sogar auch in die andere Richtung
mein Tipp ist die Eckerquerung


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juni 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob es nach dem Dauerregen da noch so aussieht,
> 
> 1. Tipp Oberharz
> 2. Tipp ein kleiner Bach wird überquert
> ...



http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhhkhd3pxa?hd=1

nein sieht es nicht... ab 7:20 
und die Fließrichtung wäre rechts gewesen

glaube aber Duke war n ticken schneller


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juni 2013)

habe ich gemerkt.

Beim Schreiben war er schneller. Als ich auf antworten gedrückt habe, war sein Post schon da.

nach rechts? Naja war erst einmal da.


----------



## duke209 (3. Juni 2013)

Richtig, nach rechts vom Bild aus fließt die Ecker.

Ich poste heute abend neuen Rätsel


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2013)

Na, na, ohne amtliche Bestätigung? Aber ja, war richtig, her mit dem neuen Bild?


----------



## duke209 (3. Juni 2013)

So hier mal mein erstes Rätsel:






Wo steht diese alte Brücke (unter Denkmalschutz) ?
Hilfestellungen nötig?


Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2013)

Keine Hilfestellung nötig, ist auch so klar: die neue ICE-Brücke über die Unstrut.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Keine Hilfestellung nötig, ist auch so klar: die neue ICE-Brücke über die Unstrut.



... und rechts ist der Abzweig für die Burgenlandbahn schon fast fertig


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und rechts ist der Abzweig für die Burgenlandbahn schon fast fertig



Was heißt "fast"? Der ist fertig, da müssen die Reisenden nur mal ein bißchen mit anpacken und schon gehen die Wagen über die kleine Kante.

Eigentlich habe ich aber keine Ahnung.

 @_kalihalde_: für Dich liegt bei mir ein hochwertiges Präsent bereit!


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2013)

Runkel, denke das ist gar keine Eisenbahnbrücke, sondern eher so etwas...





... in klein und alt.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juni 2013)

@Duke ...ich glaube die verrückten Hallenser wissen nicht wo das ist..
da wird ein Tipp benötigt


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @_Duke_ ...ich glaube die verrückten Hallenser wissen nicht wo das ist..
> da wird ein Tipp benötigt


 
... wir wissen das längst, wollen nur nicht lösen


----------



## duke209 (4. Juni 2013)

- "Bodebrücke", diente jedoch nicht für Fahrzeuge
- am Hexenstieg gelegen, an einem "gewissen" Punkt des Stieges 

@ Micha = schon erkannt ?


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juni 2013)

um ehrlich zu sein...nein 

ich hab zwar ne vage Idee...aber das is auch alles


----------



## hallunke (4. Juni 2013)

...wieso wissen die verrückten Hallenser nicht, wo bei A. die Brücke steht...? Darf man dies als Hallenser mitlösen? Bin also mal wieder da...
Jedenfalls bin ich da unter der Brücke schon durchgepaddelt, als noch in der DDR dort noch Kanuslalom Wettbewerbe durchgeführt wurden...
wenn ich darf, sage ich auch genau wo...
viele Grüße
Andreas Schwenzer (hallunke)


----------



## duke209 (4. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...wieso wissen die verrückten Hallenser nicht, wo bei A. die Brücke steht...? Darf man dies als Hallenser mitlösen? Bin also mal wieder da...
> Jedenfalls bin ich da unter der Brücke schon durchgepaddelt, als noch in der DDR dort noch Kanuslalom Wettbewerbe durchgeführt wurden...
> wenn ich darf, sage ich auch genau wo...
> viele Grüße
> Andreas Schwenzer (hallunke)



türlich türlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (4. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> türlich türlich


ich denke mal, ein kanuverrückter Hallenser (braucht man jetzt dringend in Halle) darf mitraten, also:
wenn man von Altenbrak Richtung Wendefurt paddelt (geht aber nur, wenn von der Talsperre etwas mehr Wasser abgelassen wird)...ach so (und wenn man nicht paddeln möchte, kann man auch den Weg gleich nebenan entlang radeln, meinetwegen auch laufen), dann trifft man auf diese interessante Brücke.
ICE´s haben die nicht so ramponiert, sie ist einfach nur alt.
An einer Schleife der Bode hatten findige Menschen einen Stollen in den Berg gegraben, der an der anderen Seite der Kurve wieder aus dem Berg herauskam, nun einige Meter über dem Bodewasser. Über die anschließende Brücke wurde das Wasser dann noch zu dieser Rutsche befördert, wo irgendwas angetrieben wurde. Vielleicht ein Wasserrad, doch das gibt es nicht mehr. Einige Meter weiter gibt es übrigens eine Forellenaufzucht mit Imbiß und Angelteich.
Ein anderes Foto gibt es hier:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82427146?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com

viele Grüße von
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Juni 2013)

Direkt 70hm oberhalb liegt die Schutzhütte "Schöneburg", davon geht ein schöner trail nordwestlich runter. 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.73018&lon=10.92686&zoom=17&layers=C
Wenn man sich dann rechts hält, kommt man an dem Angelteich raus. 

Grüße Andreas (ohmtroll)


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Juni 2013)

dann ist das nen Aquädukt gewesen? 

coole Geschichte. Darf man da eigtl noch paddeln?

Meine Kenntnis ist, dass es ab QLB wiede erlaubt ist. Zu DDR Zeiten waren wohl in Thale Wildwasserveranstaltungen zu deren Zweck auch Wasser abgelassen wurde. Aber dann haben se wohl nen seltenen Frosch gefunden oder so  

Bin übrigens in Gedanken in Halle


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2013)

Forellenzuchtteich mit Imbiß + alte Sachen zum Angucken klingt gut, das wird gleich mal notiert.

Halle ist gerade komisch: die einen leben normal weiter und wer etwas nah an der Saale wohnt, hat's erlebt. Auf meiner gegenüberliegenden Strassenseite wird der Keller leergepumpt und ich arbeite wie immer, ein paar Dezimeter machen den Unterschied.


----------



## duke209 (5. Juni 2013)

Bravo !! 

"Die alte Wasserbrücke der Holzschleiferei steht heute unter Denkmalschutz. Früher wurde Wasser von der Talsperre Wendefurth durch einen Tunnel unter dem Bergrücken der Schöneburg hindurch, dann über diese Wasserbrücke geleitet, um dort Turbinen der Holzschleiferei anzutreiben."

Der angesprochene Trail ist der Start/Ende des südlichen Hexenstieges.
Ich fahre gern den Trail aufwärts (kurz vor der Forellenzucht, quasi von Treseburg kommend hinter der Brücke) zur Schöneburg hoch (Achtung, an der ersten Weggebelung auf Lichtung links halten und steil hoch und nicht rechts am Hang den Schotterweg weiter lang), da man von dort einen schönen Ausblick hat und in der Schutzhütte dazu noch mal etwas chillen kann. Weiter kann man dann zur Köhlerhütte (Erbsensuppe) und rüber zur Rappbode fahren.

The next one !!

PS: 1994 wurde bei Hochwasser letzmalig (glaube ich zumindest) im großen Still Wasser aus der Rappbode abgelassen und bei uns damals (Thale) eine zusätzliche Flutwelle erwartet. Das ganze geschau glaube gegen 20.00 Uhr und das Bodetal war abgesperrt. Krank wie wir damals in unserem jugendlichen Leichtsinn waren, sind wir über versteckte Trails an der Feuerwehr vorbei ins Tal bis hinter zum Bodekessel und haben uns das Schauspiel angeschaut (Ohrenbetäubender Lärm und ein unfassbarer Pegel unterhalb der Teufelsbrücke). Irre....heute würd ich sagen, einfach nur krank.

Ein Freund in BTF ist seit gestern evakuiert, Häuschen (300m Luftlienie zur Goitsche) letztes Jahr fertiggestellt.

Glück Auf an alle Betroffenen.


----------



## fm7775 (5. Juni 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Direkt 70hm oberhalb liegt die Schutzhütte "Schöneburg", davon geht ein schöner trail nordwestlich runter.
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.73018&lon=10.92686&zoom=17&layers=C
> Wenn man sich dann rechts hält, kommt man an dem Angelteich raus.
> 
> Grüße Andreas (ohmtroll)




nordwestlich zum angelteich?

eher nordöstlich runter und dann recht. sieht nicht sehr lang aus

600m und 50 HM


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Juni 2013)

tanürlich, nordöstlich ... 
Nicht lang, aber ganz nett ... und vom Pumpspeicherbecken kommend (Einmündung L96/B81) ist es runterwärts prima.
So wie auf der anderen Talseite auch von Todtenrode nach Altenbrak runter.


----------



## hallunke (6. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> The next one !!
> 
> ...Glück Auf an alle Betroffenen.



"The next" beziehe ich jetzt mal auf mich, ansonsten vielen Dank für´s Gluck (ähm Glück) auf. Komischerweise haben wir es mächtig mit Wasser momentan, zum Gluck (Glück) selbst nicht als unmittelbar betroffene (siehe andere Straßenseite / Ritter Runkel).

Neues Bild musste her, ich musste ziemlich aufpassen, etliche meiner Fotos finden gar nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt statt, doch ich glaube dieses müsste noch drin sein:





Und natürlich spielt ein Imbiss eine wichtige Rolle. Wo befindet sich der?
viel Spaß, viele Grüße und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Tretlager wünscht
Hallunke (Andreas Schwenzer)


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> etliche meiner Fotos finden gar nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt statt, doch ich glaube dieses müsste noch drin sein:
> ...


Pech gehabt! 
Nach OSM bist du ganz knapp daneben: es ist schon Thüringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (6. Juni 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Pech gehabt!
> Nach OSM bist du ganz knapp daneben: es ist schon Thüringen.



Och Mann,
so dicht daneben....
aber es stimmt haargenau (hingen da noch GPS Daten an dem Foto dran?).
Da ich jetzt so schnell nix besseres finde, finde ich, dass Du jetzt dran bist...
viele Grüße
hallunke (Andreas Schwenzer)


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> Och Mann,
> so dicht daneben....
> aber es stimmt haargenau (hingen da noch GPS Daten an dem Foto dran?).
> Da ich jetzt so schnell nix besseres finde, finde ich, dass Du jetzt dran bist...
> ...


Ich habe nicht nach irgendwelchen GPS-Daten gesehen.  Ich war dabei als du dieses Foto bei der Harzquerung gemacht hast. Auf diesem Bild könntest du mich sogar erkennen. 

Aber zurück zum Rätsel ... Ich habe gerade kein Foto aus euerm Einzugsbereich parat. Deswegen gebe ich an den Schnellsten ab.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> I...
> Deswegen gebe ich an den Schnellsten ab.


Da offenbar keine möchte ... 

Wo habe ich das fotografiert?


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Juni 2013)

Berlin Alexanderplatz ?


----------



## FearChar (6. Juni 2013)

Brocken oder Torfhaus?

Aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das es auf dem Brocken ist, ich glaube ich stand bei meiner Tour mal da.


----------



## duke209 (7. Juni 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Brocken oder Torfhaus?
> 
> Aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das es auf dem Brocken ist, ich glaube ich stand bei meiner Tour mal da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (7. Juni 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Berlin Alexanderplatz ?


Gaaanz knapp daneben!  

 




FearChar schrieb:


> Aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das es auf dem Brocken ist, ich glaube ich stand bei meiner Tour mal da.


´türlich!


----------



## FearChar (8. Juni 2013)

Wo steht dieser riesige Baum ^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits

Sein Bruder/Schwester? lebt leider nicht mehr

VG Jens


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> Sein Bruder/Schwester? lebt leider nicht mehr
> 
> VG Jens


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht er wohl im Park vom Kloster Schulpforta.


----------



## FearChar (8. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht er wohl im Park vom Kloster Schulpforta.



Bingo


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2013)

Hier stehe ich an einem Gewässer, das eine eigentümliche Form hat. Also nun meine Frage: An welchem Gewässer hatte ich für dieses Foto kurz gestoppt?


----------



## FearChar (8. Juni 2013)

Kulkwitzer See?


----------



## hallunke (8. Juni 2013)

*Hufeisensee*,
denke ich mal, der rechte Strauch kommt mir bekannt vor...
An dem Schulpforter Baum bin ich vorhin (in etwas Abstand vorbeigefahren)
viele Grüße von
hallunke (Andreas)


----------



## kalihalde (8. Juni 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Kulkwitzer See?


 
... der ist doch in Sachsen, oder? Und sah vor ca. zwanzig Jahren so aus  







hallunke schrieb:


> *Hufeisensee*,


 
... sehe ich auch so.


----------



## FearChar (9. Juni 2013)

Stimmt ist ja Sachsen, hab da Verwandte deswegen kommt mir das immer so vor als währe es Sachsen Anhalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> *Hufeisensee*,
> denke ich mal, der rechte Strauch kommt mir bekannt vor...
> An dem Schulpforter Baum bin ich vorhin (in etwas Abstand vorbeigefahren)
> viele Grüße von
> hallunke (Andreas)


Das ging ja schnell, ja es ist der Hufeisensee, so vom Ostufer aus gesehen.


----------



## hallunke (9. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell...


Danke, naja, wenn man immer dort rumschwimmt...
Und überhaupt, wie Du fast jeden Baum erkennst, das ist ja auch geradezu sensationell!
Da habe ich gleich mal eine Frage:





Wo befindet sich dieses Gebilde?
viele Grüße
hallunke (Andreas)


----------



## hallunke (11. Juni 2013)

Hm, jetzt werden doch nicht alle der Jahrtausendflut zum Opfer gefallen sein...?
Oder zu schwer? Kleiner Tip?
Ich bin mir diesmal ziemlich sicher, dass es noch in Sachsen-Anhalt steht.
Ich hatte mal mein Auto in einer Werkstatt in der Nähe von Bitterfeld, also östlich von Halle. War zu geizig einen Werkstattwagen zu bezahlen, also habe ich die Sache mit einer Radtour durch den östlichen Saalkreis (oder Saalekreis) verbunden. Dabei kam ich an diesem Objekt vorbei. Ein Berg lockte laut Wiki eigentlich auch, der war aber eher nicht der Rede wert... (also landschaftlich schon, höhenmäßig aber doch mehr ein Hügelchen, wie überhaupt die ganze Gegend).
Genug Tips...?
viel Erfolg nun mal und viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2013)

Ist der Ort für die Verwertung zuckrigen Bodenobstes bekannt und dieses Objekt Teil eines Hochseil-Gartens?
EDIT


----------



## hallunke (11. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist der Ort für die Verwertung zuckrigen Bodenobstes bekannt und dieses Objekt Teil eines Hochseil-Gartens?
> EDIT


 
Vollständig richtig. Zörbig wurde irgendwann mal mit mehreren umliegenden Dörfern vereinigt. Im Ortsteil Quetzdölsdorf (ist doch ein herrlicher Name) befindet sich der Hochseilgarten und das Baumhaus. Den Quetzer Berg hätte ich aber übersehen, wenn ich nicht vorher davon gelesen hätte.

Hasifisch, du bist dran!
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2013)

Wo lungert dieser Graureiher rum?


----------



## micha.qlb (13. Juni 2013)

hmm..versuche mich mal ranzutasten.

Fischzuchtanlage bzw. Angelteich
Nachtangeln möglich da beleuchtet^^
Baden nicht erwünscht (trotz Rettungsring)
Fisch ggf gleich verzehrbar in Futtergrippen im Hintergund


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juni 2013)

Ich taste mal weiter .

Einkehr (Restaurant),
Übernachtung (Hotel),
Musik 
Museum
K...
M...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Juni 2013)

Kleine Silberteiche beim Kloster Michaelstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kleine Silberteiche beim Kloster Michaelstein?



Genau!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juni 2013)

Was sah ich!


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Juni 2013)

du sahst den Film "Stand by me" und hast die Brücken/Zug-Szene versucht mit dem Fahrrad nachzustellen??

...ich habe keinen Schimmer


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juni 2013)

Hätte ich die Brücke von der anderen Seite fotographiert, hätte ich ganz sicher fragen können "Wo war ich"?". Wenn man dann noch die Spurweite gut schätzt hat man eigentlich die Lösung.


----------



## FearChar (15. Juni 2013)

Harzer Schmalspurbahn?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juni 2013)

HSB ist so nicht richtig, Schmalspurbahn im Harz stimmt aber, der derzeitige Status ist ja leicht zu erkennen. Und die Erbsenzählerei mit "wo bin ich/was sehe ich?" hat was mit den gestrengen Statuten des Rätselforums zu tun (siehe auch das Problem mit #3535 ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (15. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Und die Erbsenzählerei mit "wo bin ich/was sehe ich?" hat was mit den gestrengen Statuten des Rätselforums zu tun (siehe auch das Problem mit #3535 ).


 
Aha! Dann ist ja alles klar: *Du siehst Sachsen-Amhalt*...
bzw. nach Sachsen-Anhalt, sozusagen aus dem kapitalistischen Ausland.

Konkret: HSB heißen die Schmalspurbahnen erst seit den 90igern, vorher DR und noch vorher "Wernigerode-Nordhausener-Eisenbahn", "Gernrode-Harzgeröder-Eisenbahn" (die dann beide zur HSB wurden) und dann noch die Südharzbahn (Walkenried-Braunlage mit Abstecher nach Sorge und Tanne) nach 1945 wurde der grenznahe Teil stillgelegt, in den 60igern der Rest. Das Foto sollte eine *Brücke über die warme Bode mit paar Restgleisen sein, unweit der Stelle. wo jetzt die B 242 die Warme Bode und den ehemaligen Grenzstreifen quert*. Der Fotograf (Ritter Runkel) stand in Niedersachsen und schaute über die Brücke in den Ostharz.
So meine Vermutung, irritiert hat mich der "Jägerzaun", den ich an eine Bahnbrücke so nicht vermutet hätte.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juni 2013)

@hallunke: besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können, alles völlig korrekt. Du bist dran.


----------



## hallunke (16. Juni 2013)

Danke, zum Glück habe ich doch noch einiges aus Sachsen-Anhalt gefunden:
*Wo ist das?*

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1401117]





[/url]

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juni 2013)

Lacht mich da hinten rechts im Bild der Kyffhäuser an?


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Lacht mich da hinten rechts im Bild der Kyffhäuser an?


Er lacht dich an Und zu Füßen des Turmes waren vor einiger Zeit Grabräuber am Werke


----------



## FearChar (16. Juni 2013)

Arche Nebra? Oder der Turm beim Fundort der Himmelsscheibe? Blickrichtung Memleben?

Muss endlich wieder mal in den Ziegelrodaer Forst ^^


----------



## hallunke (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ihr Drei,
Kyffhäuser ist drauf, da weiß ich nur nicht, ob er lacht...
Die Grabräuber sind dort ganz genau am Werk gewesen... und
Es ist auf dem Aussichtsturm auf dem Mittelberg, ob man aber gleichzeitig Memleben und Kyffhäuser sieht, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau...
Recht habt Ihr alle drei, der Ritter war am schnellsten, Udo am genauesten, also wer soll nun weiter machen...?
Von mir aus, wer am schnellsten reagiert.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juni 2013)

Ich bestimmt nicht. Habe mir zwar was mit Arche Nebra gedacht und die Silouette im Hintergrund kam mir bekannt vor, habe aber beim Suchen nichts dem Foto ähnliches gefunden. Und besucht habe die Arche leider noch nicht, war immer nur in der Nähe.


----------



## FearChar (16. Juni 2013)

Der Ort auf dem Bild hinten links vor dem Höhenzug dürfte Wiehe oder Donndorf sein

Wo bin ich


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2013)

Nabend Männer,
genau die Strudel habe ich in der Saale gesehen, und die Brücke ist auch noch nicht alt.

PS.: darf ich hier überhaupt mitmachen?....ich weiß es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juni 2013)

Ist ein sehr elitärer Club......naja, ausnahmsweise. 
Warum solltest Du nicht mitmachen können, stimmt mit Deinem polizeilichen Führungszeugnis was nicht?


----------



## micha.qlb (16. Juni 2013)

ritter runkel schrieb:


> ist ein sehr elitärer club......naja, ausnahmsweise.
> Warum solltest du nicht mitmachen können, stimmt mit deinem polizeilichen führungszeugnis was nicht?



RESA - Rätsel Elite S-Anhalt


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2013)

Das Problem was ich habe....meine Bilder sind meistens beschriftet und keine Ahnung wie ich die verschleiere. 
Ich wollte auch nicht so schnell lösen, aber wenn ich soll dann mach ichs


----------



## micha.qlb (16. Juni 2013)

kein Problem. Wir gucken einfach nicht auf die Beschriftung^^


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juni 2013)

Ich kann gar nicht lesen, das hier muss immer meine Frau für mich schreiben....


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2013)

, Also....ich sage mal: es ist die neue Bahnbrücke in Roßbach bei Naumburg über die Saale.(rechts hinten sind die Weinberge bei Roßbach.


----------



## hallunke (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo R.I.P. Jensel,
könnte Dir beim Beschriftung entfernen behilflich sein (dürfte dann natürlich bei Deinen Rätseln nicht mehr mitmachen). Beim ersten Bild schaust Du zu, dann wirst Du es bestimmt alleine hinkriegen.
Und die Roßbach Burgenlandbahnbrücke bei der aktuellen Jahrtausendüberflutung wirst Du auch richtig erkannt haben, als Naumburger (bin hier aber nicht die Jury). Grüße in die alte Heimat von
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## FearChar (16. Juni 2013)

Genau, die musste an dem Tag von Baumstämmen befreit werden wegen dem Hochwasser, mein eigentlicher weg geht unten an der Saale lang, war aber nicht möglich.
Mein Rückweg nach den Touren durch die toten Täler.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo R.I.P. Jensel,
> könnte Dir beim Beschriftung entfernen behilflich sein (dürfte dann natürlich bei Deinen Rätseln nicht mehr mitmachen). Beim ersten Bild schaust Du zu, dann wirst Du es bestimmt alleine hinkriegen.
> Und die Roßbach Burgenlandbahnbrücke bei der aktuellen Jahrtausendüberflutung wirst Du auch richtig erkannt haben, als Naumburger (bin hier aber nicht die Jury). Grüße in die alte Heimat von
> Andreas (hallunke)


Hallo Andreas,
Ich heiße auch Jens(der III) bin aber nicht der Jens(ohneworte), dieser Jens war hier im CC-Thread sehr aktiv und ist leider vor kurzem gestorben. Als Gedenken an Ihn haben einige von uns in der Signatur einen kleinen Hinweis,

so ich habe auch ein Bild, ich möchte den Standort des Fotographen wissen.



Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FearChar (16. Juni 2013)

Verflucht, die ecke kenn ich, komm nur nicht drauf xD


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist nett von Dir.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Juni 2013)

Kann es sein, dass der Ort, der da im Tal liegt, für alkoholhaltige Getränke, selbsttönende Musikinstrumente und sportliche Aktivitäten in der Luft bekannt ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Bis auf die alkoholhaltigen Getränke würde ich dem so zustimmen


----------



## kalihalde (17. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bis auf die alkoholhaltigen Getränke würde ich dem so zustimmen


 
Mit dem alkoholhaltigen Getränk steht aber auf der Homepage der der Stadt Laucha 

Du fragtest ja nach Deinem Standort. Also da tippe ich mal auf die Anhöhe nördlich von Weischütz.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, die werben wirklich mit Wein, ich dachte nur an Glockengold in Laucha......also wenn man die Fruchtsäfte geöffnet stehen lässt, ist das auch so eine Art alkoholisches Getränk

Anhöhe stimmt, Weischütz stimmt,........?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt, die werben wirklich mit Wein, ich dachte nur an Glockengold in Laucha......also wenn man die Fruchtsäfte geöffnet stehen lässt, ist das auch so eine Art alkoholisches Getränk
> 
> Anhöhe stimmt, Weischütz stimmt,........?


Die Anhöhe hat auch einen Namen, es ist der Nüssenberg. Am Hang die Weinberge und es gibt ein paar schöne Abfahrten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Oh, der Chef persönlich löst auf, die Antwort ist richtig
Da oben hat es zum Glück nicht nach toten Fischen gerochen

Das war unsere Tour vom Sonntag:.....Mit Link zur Tour



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sind von unserer Genusstour zurück, der Nacken hat etwas zu viel Sonne abbekommen
> 
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/328714851#.Ub3nz9DnWmc.Facebook
> ...


----------



## hallunke (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Jens(III),
danke für den Hinweis mit dem Namen.. habs begriffen.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das war unsere Tour vom Sonntag:.....Mit Link zur Tour


...da seid ihr ja genau an der Roßbachbrücke von neulich vorbeigekommen, herrliche Tour. Und mit Beschriftungen entfernen scheint es ja auch zu klappen - oder es waren keine drauf.

Hier in Halle stinkt momentan auch alles wie eine Fischkonservenfabrik.
Bin gespannt aufs nächste Rätselbild
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Andreas,
die Beschriftungen habe ich weg bekommen.
Genau so ein Bild(vom Sontag als es mit dem Hochwasser los ging) habe ich auch von der Bahnbrücke gemacht, deswegen wusste ich gleich wo es ist. 
Zur Zeit ist es besser wenn man nicht in Auen und Niederungen fährt, da stinkt es überall extrem
Mal sehen wo Udo zum knipsen angehalten hat
VG Jens

Ich hab noch ein kleines Video passend zum Hochwasser in meiner Bibliothek.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .......
> Mal sehen wo Udo zum knipsen angehalten hat
> VG Jens
> .......


Hatte Enkelwochenende, war demzufolge bei den Rittern auf der Burg Querfurt und am Sonntag wandern bei Hasselfelde zur Stempelstelle 056, habe also im Augenblick keine interessanten Bilder zu bieten
Mal sehen wer was interessantes zu bieten hat.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte noch Eins, kann aber auch bei Nichtgefallen durch den Mod. gelöscht werden 
Ich hatte mal in meinen Bildern gestöbert .....nach dem Dritten hör ich auf.
Wo war ich?


----------



## kalihalde (17. Juni 2013)

Für mich hat es eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Zufluss der Regensteinmühle bei trockenem Wetter. 
Das Ganze sollte sich dann bei Blankenburg befinden.

Speziell für Udo1: HWN-Stempelstelle Nr. 82


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Für mich hat es eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Zufluss der Regensteinmühle bei trockenem Wetter.
> Das Ganze sollte sich dann bei Blankenburg befinden.
> 
> Speziell für Udo1: HWN-Stempelstelle Nr. 82


Ist schon in meinem Nachweisheft abgestempelt


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Das ging ja schnell, nur gut das ich jetzt weiß wo ich war.....ich wusste nur noch nördlich von Blankenburg eine Wassermühle.
Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst erinnere ich mich wieder,.....
Das ist dort eine super Gegend.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist dort eine super Gegend.


 
... das kann ich nur bestätigen.





Wir haben Silvester 2012 dort eine kleine Stempeltour zu Fuß unternommen. Kurzweilige Landschaft. 





Ach, jetzt bin ich ja dran. Nun denn, was spiegelt sich da?





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Juni 2013)

@Comfortbiker: wenn Dir die Gegend (zu Recht) so gut gefällt, dann halte Dich ran, falls der micha.qlb mal wieder 'ne Tour in diesen Gefilden organisiert. Die letzte vor ca. einem Jahr war toll!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Wem kann denn so eine Landschaft nicht gefallen....die Höhlen haben wir auch entdeckt
Wird die Micha-Tour rechtzeitig angekündigt? ....für sowas bin ich immer zu haben wenn ich es einrichten kann
Fährt dieses WE Jemand in Biesenrode mit? Ich starte bei den Ü50ern


Zum Rätsel...es ist eine Kirche an einem Berg.......aber wo


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juni 2013)

wird er...die zuletzt Angekündigte hat er aber kurzfristig abgesagt..

Im Oktober, idealerweise der 3., plane ich einen erneuten Anlauf 

noch ein wenig Wissenswertes zu dem ersten Bild von Kalihalde...diese Höhlen waren u.a. Drehort für den Film Black Death mit Sean Bean

..auch die Teufelsmauer ist in einer Szene eindeutig zu erkennen und das Bodetal


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juni 2013)

zum Rätsel....ist das die Kirche in Lettin??


----------



## kalihalde (17. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Fährt dieses WE Jemand in Biesenrode mit? Ich starte bei den Ü50ern


 
werde mal versuchen, die 56 km locker mit zu rollen . Aber (noch) nicht in Deiner AK.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Zum Rätsel...es ist eine Kirche an einem Berg.......aber wo


 
Ein richtiger Berg, so wie z. B. in Biesenrode einige sind, ist das bestimmt nicht, obwohl in der Nähe gibt es eine Straße namens "...berg".



micha.qlb schrieb:


> zum Rätsel....ist das die Kirche in Lettin??


 
Nee, aber die hatten wir, glaube ich, noch nicht, muss ich demnächst mal fotografieren .

Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis, bei dem gesuchten Bauwerk handelt es sich um eine "Kapelle" und keine "Kirche".


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juni 2013)

fährt da ne Straßenbahn vorbei?


----------



## kalihalde (17. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> fährt da ne Straßenbahn vorbei?


 
In der gesuchten Stadt gibt es schon ein recht dichtes Straßenbahnnetz. Unmittelbar am Rätselort, dort wo das Auto fährt/steht, sind jedoch keine Schienen. 
Die nette Stimme, die in der Straßenbahn die Haltestellen ankündigt, und in letzter Zeit immer auf historische und touristische Highlights hinweist, empfiehlt auch in ihrer unwiderstehlichen Art einen Besuch vom gesamten Gebäudekomplex.


----------



## hallunke (18. Juni 2013)

... und ich habe fast gedacht, die rechts angedeuteten Personen (Radfahrer?) waren zu erkennen...
Halle, Mauer der Moritzburg mit einem Zipfel der Maria-Magdalenen-Kapelle...?
Schön fotografiert.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (18. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> Halle, Mauer der Moritzburg mit einem Zipfel der Maria-Magdalenen-Kapelle...?


 

 Vollkommen richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (18. Juni 2013)

ich bekomme schon über 2 Wochen keine Nachrichten mehr von hier, 

woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2013)

Du sitzt auf Malle und hast kein Auslandsabo wobei Ausland trifft ja da nicht so richtig zu


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Juni 2013)

die Mails landen im Spam und dein Postfach leitet die nicht an dein Handy weiter

Oder

du hast das Abo gelöscht

Oder

so


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juni 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig.



jetzt klappt es wieder - btT


----------



## hallunke (19. Juni 2013)

Sorry, es hat etwas gedauert.
Doch ich habe in den letzten Tagen meinen Arbeits(rück)weg leicht modifiziert (brauche jetzt nicht mehr so wild zwischen LKW´s rumzutingeln) und bin hier vorbeigekommen:





viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo Andreas,
wie viel  Km bist Du da Täglich bei der Hitze unterwegs?
Ich denke....deinen Stein kennt hier keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (19. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke....deinen Stein kennt hier keiner


 
Das ist doch in der Nähe von ...





und dort ...


----------



## hallunke (19. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> wie viel  Km bist Du da Täglich bei der Hitze unterwegs?
> Ich denke....deinen Stein kennt hier keiner


 
Heute hatte ich eine Autotour eingelegt (zum Glück bei der Hitze) denn ich wollte unterwegs Erdbeeren mitnehmen. Morgen muß ich etwas seriös aussehen, aber Freitag könnte wieder ein Radfahrtag werden. Und ich gestehe, morgens die Hinfahrt erledige ich per Bahn, die Rückfahrt per Rad sind dann etwa 40 km.
Und hier kennt den Stein doch fast ein jeder, siehe Kalihalde, wenn er für die Nichthallenser noch schreibt, wie das Ding heißt. darf er weitermachen.
Etwas weiter vorne steht übrigens dieses interessante Schild:





viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Fahrradstraße, davon kann es nicht genug geben.
Schade das beim Straßenneubau nicht gleich ordentliche Radspuren mitgebaut werden oder nur sehr selten
Da schaffst Du mit einer Tour die Strecke, die ich die ganze Woche zur u. von der Arbeit fahre
Ich habe mir diesen Winter eine 8fach Alfine in mein Stadtrad gebaut, und bin voll zufrieden....für Vielfahrer in Verbindung mit Nabendynamo eine praktische Sache


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das ist doch in der Nähe von ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe...nur leider kann ich es nicht von den süßen Lippen ablesen


----------



## powermac (19. Juni 2013)

Im Wald im Hintergrund gibt es einen sehr netten Singletrail 

Power


----------



## kalihalde (19. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> Etwas weiter vorne steht übrigens dieses interessante Schild:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wo ein Anfang ist, gibt es auch ein Ende ...





Hallunke, habe leider zur Zeit keine Rätselbilder und möchte daher nicht lösen.


----------



## powermac (19. Juni 2013)

Dann versuch ich es mal, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege müsste es der hier sein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menhir_von_Seeben

Power


----------



## hallunke (20. Juni 2013)

Top, der isses,
und wenn Kalihalde leider nix hat, dann ist halt powermac dran.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## powermac (20. Juni 2013)

Neues Bild kommt heute Abend.

Power


----------



## powermac (20. Juni 2013)

Weiter gehts, zwischen welchen Orten befindet sich diese Straße?





Zusatzfrage welchem IBC User gehört der Crosser rechts im Bild. Er war auch hier im Thread schon aktiv.
Zugegebenermaßen die Zusatzfrage ist sehr schwer 

Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juni 2013)

zwischen Hayn und Rosla..kurz vor Rosla


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Foto bei super Wetter


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juni 2013)

Das sieht mir aber mehr nach Saaletal aus. Könnte es sein, daß das Fleischbachtal (ja, das heißt so, da fließt auch keine Wurstsuppe mit Wellfleisch drin) um die Ecke ist?


----------



## kalihalde (20. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das sieht mir aber mehr nach Saaletal aus. Könnte es sein, daß das Fleischbachtal (ja, das heißt so, da fließt auch keine Wurstsuppe mit Wellfleisch drin) um die Ecke ist?


 
Würde auch in diese Richtung tendieren. Am Horizont meine ich eine Halde (Kupferschiefer?) auszumachen.


----------



## powermac (20. Juni 2013)

@micha.qlb

Leider nein.

 @Ritter Runkel

Du bist schon sehr nah dran


----------



## kalihalde (20. Juni 2013)

Ist es diese Kurve vielleicht?


----------



## powermac (20. Juni 2013)

Richtig, dachte du hast keine Bilder mehr.

Es ist die Straße zwischen Beesenstedt und Zabitz/Oeste, oberhalb vom Saaletal und hinter dem Windpark Beesenstedt.

Die Zusatzfrage kannst du wohl nicht lösen?  

Power


----------



## kalihalde (20. Juni 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Richtig, dachte du hast keine Bilder mehr.
> 
> ....


 
Dem ist auch so, aber ich hätte ein kleines Video im Angebot . 

Weil gestern hallunke das Thema Arbeitsweg aufgerufen hat, das ist übrigens ein Stückchen meines Arbeitswegs, der leider im Sommer immer etwas zuwuchert (Brennnesseln, Dornen und Zecken), aber ich find ihn trotzdem gut. Wo ist das?

 


powermac schrieb:


> Die Zusatzfrage kannst du wohl nicht lösen?


 
Leider nein .


----------



## powermac (20. Juni 2013)

Sieht aus wie einer der schönsten Singletrails bei Halle. Pass bloß auf das dich der Lindwurm nicht vom Fahrrad holt 

Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (21. Juni 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist es diese Kurve vielleicht?



Streber ....es hätte durchaus auch diese sein können


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2013)

Na, na Herr kalihalde! Was reißt den hier ein? Werden demnächst Rätsel vertont oder vertanzt? Ein klarer Fall für die Rätselforum-Statuten-Überwachungskommission!

Aber ich lasse Gnade vor Recht ergehen und versuche es mit einer Lösung:  Lindbusch


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Alle Achtung, Ihr seid gut........ich glaube die Himmelsscheibe hättet Ihr auch gefunden...wenn Euch jemand danach hätte fragen können
....und was Ihr immer so aus der Trickkiste kramt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2013)

Dann warte erst mal ab, wenn Udo1 Rätsel löst. Der erkennt Gegenden an der Feinstaubbeschaffenheit oder dem Reinheitsgrad der Tautropfen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## fm7775 (21. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dann warte erst mal ab, wenn Udo1 Rätsel löst. Der erkennt Gegenden an der Feistaubbeschaffenheit oder dem Reinheitsgrad der Tautropfen!



Bei Facebook würdest Du jetzt ein gefällt mir bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Stichwort FB....mein Name----Jens Guthmann


----------



## kalihalde (21. Juni 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> ... Pass bloß auf das dich der Lindwurm nicht vom Fahrrad holt ...


 
Assist 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Lösung:  Lindbusch


 
Treffer . Lindbusch (als westlicher Zipfel des Halleschen Stadtwaldes "Heide") kann ich gelten lassen.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Werden demnächst Rätsel vertont oder vertanzt? ...


 
 ... wäre vielleicht eine Super-Alternative für die an chronischen Bildermangel leidenden Rätselfreunde, Ritter Runkel 

Bin jetzt mal auf das nächste Rätselformat gespannt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich stockkonservativ, es gibt ein Bild! Aber ein leichtes, bis heute abend müsst ihr gelöst haben, da ich dann 2 Tage "rechnerlos" bin.

Wo fotografierte ich die junge Dame?


----------



## powermac (21. Juni 2013)

Könnte es in der Gegend Unterrißdorf Eisleben sein? Und könnte es etwas mit Kalibergbau zu tun haben?


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> zwischen Hayn und Rosla..kurz vor Rosla


Koordinate: 32 U 645086 5705176
Vielleicht gehört der Gelbe "Pittus" oder "Burba"


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2013)

Weder Eisleben und Umgebung noch Kalibergbau. Es gibt noch ein Foto:


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

Fels Werke, ist doch klar...

EDIT sorry, habe den hier vergessen: 
Sollte ja richtig arrogant wirken...wäre aber witzig, wenn es falsch ist...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2013)

Mir reicht eine allgemeine Ortsangabe.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

Also dieser Blick mit den Zivilbauten im Vordergrund müsste so in Rübeland möglich sein.

EDIT könnte aber auch das "kalte Tal" in Elbingerode sein...hmmm...ich sage Elbingerode...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2013)

Elbingerode eher nicht. Rübeland war schon ok.

Bild1 würde bei km 29,2 und Bild 2 beim km 29,7 aufgenommen. 

http://www.komoot.de/tour/654260

Die Punkte sind ein kleines Stück hinter dem Klärwerk Susenburg.

Hasi, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Elbingerode eher nicht. Rübeland war schon ok.
> 
> Bild1 würde bei km 29,2 und Bild 2 beim km 29,7 aufgenommen.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, dann ist es also das Werk bei Susenburg, in der Nähe des Klärwerkes.
Schöne Ecke dort, wenn man aus Richtung Königshütter Talsperre kommt ein tolle Strecke.

Wie heißt die Straße und welche Sehenswürdigkeit(en?) lauert am Ende?!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann ist es also das Werk bei Susenburg, in der Nähe des Klärwerkes.
> Schöne Ecke dort, wenn man aus Richtung Königshütter Talsperre kommt ein tolle Strecke.
> 
> Wie heißt die Straße und welche Sehenswürdigkeit(en?) lauert am Ende?!


Könnte es das kleinste Haus in Wernigerode sein?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich hingehört: allen Biesenrode-Fahrern viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich hingehört: allen Biesenrode-Fahrern viel Spaß!!!


Danke, werd ich haben, nett wäre es wenn Du den Regen am WE umleiten könntest.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Könnte es das kleinste Haus in Wernigerode sein?



Ja, könnte eine der Sehenswürdigkeiten sein... 
Fehlt noch der Name der Straße und als Bonus der Name der ehemaligen Sehenswürdigkeit, die in Blickrichtung außerhalb der Straße stand...


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, könnte eine der Sehenswürdigkeiten sein...
> Fehlt noch der Name der Straße und als Bonus der Name der ehemaligen Sehenswürdigkeit, die in Blickrichtung außerhalb der Straße stand...


Wenn es das Haus sein sollte, so steht es in der Kochstraße 43.


----------



## Burba (22. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Koordinate: 32 U 645086 5705176
> Vielleicht gehört der Gelbe "Pittus" oder "Burba"


mir nicht (wär auch nicht so ganz mein Geschmack)


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wenn es das Haus sein sollte, so steht es in der Kochstraße 43.



Das ist korrekt. Und weiter in Verlängerung der Kochstr. stand mal der Dullenturm....
Udo bitte...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Und weiter in Verlängerung der Kochstr. stand mal der Dullenturm....
> Udo bitte...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Rätsel kommt morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2013)

Hier das Rätsel.
Wo stehe ich mit meiner Kamera beim Ablichten des unschwer zu erkennen Harzer Wahrzeichens? Wie heißt der Hügel auf dem ich stehe?
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9114648291/]
	
 [/URL]


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juni 2013)

Werfe mal "Umgebung von Hasselfelde" in die Runde. Aus dieser Richtung meine ich, mich an diese Art der Silhouette erinnern zu können.
Bei Supersicht ist dieser Anblick auch vom "Rammelburgblick" an der B 242 möglich .


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Werfe mal "Umgebung von Hasselfelde" in die Runde. Aus dieser Richtung meine ich, mich an diese Art der Silhouette erinnern zu können.
> Bei Supersicht ist dieser Anblick auch vom "Rammelburgblick" an der B 242 möglich .


Sieht schon mal gut aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juni 2013)

B 242 zwischen Trautenstein und Hasselfelde.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> B 242 zwischen Trautenstein und Hasselfelde.


Nein RR ist es nicht.
Aber hier ein Tipp. Der Berg oder die Erhebung hat einen Namen der im Zusammenhang mit Kaninchen steht.


----------



## r.lochi (24. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Aber hier ein Tipp. Der Berg oder die Erhebung hat einen Namen der im Zusammenhang mit Kaninchen steht.



sollte es etwa vom poppenberg aus fotografiert sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (24. Juni 2013)

Hoppelberg?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> sollte es etwa vom poppenberg aus fotografiert sein?


Nein dieser Berg ist es nicht, wobei im Namen des Berges ein Wort durchaus nicht nur mit Kaninchen im Zusammenhang steht.
Aber hier der nächste Tip: Der Wanderweg führt direkt daran vorbei und führt zu den Kasten auf dem Bild.


----------



## hallunke (24. Juni 2013)

Hasenwinkel?
Aber ist da der Blick zum Brocken so schön frei?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hasenwinkel?
> Aber ist da der Blick zum Brocken so schön frei?


Nein hallunke, der Hasenwinkel, wo immer der ist, ist es nicht.
Der Standort ist aber, wie du schon geschrieben hattest, kurz vor dem Hoppelberg.
Liegt an einem schönen Wanderweg zur Stempelstelle 56 Rappbodeblick (oberhalb Eichenberg)
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Juni 2013)

Hüpfberg


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein hallunke, der Hasenwinkel, wo immer der ist:...



Udo, ich denke du hast die Antwort übersehen... 



hallunke schrieb:


> Hoppelberg?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Udo, ich denke du hast die Antwort übersehen...


Danke für die Info, habe es schon bemerkt, war eine Minute vor meiner Antwort, habe es aber sofort korrigiert.
Siehe   #*3671*


----------



## hallunke (24. Juni 2013)

... ups, ich muss erst mal etwas suchen (ein Bild), wie ich auch nach der Lösung suchen musste - doch mit nem Stempelkasten und mit den netten Tipps



Udo1 schrieb:


> ...Hasenwinkel, wo immer der ist...
> Dann mach mal weiter.


 
...auf einer meiner alten Harzkarten ist eine Wegkreuzung südlich von Hasselfelde (d.h. genau entgegengesetzt vom gesuchten "Hoppelberg") als "Am Hasenwinkel" bezeichnet, doch von da kann man eher die Schmalspurbahn sehen.

Udo, kann es sein, dass ich Dich gestern um den Geiseltalsee sausen sah (2x)?
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... ups, ich muss erst mal etwas suchen (ein Bild), wie ich auch nach der Lösung suchen musste - doch mit nem Stempelkasten und mit den netten Tipps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es am Vormittag war siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10712327&postcount=2840
Und ja wir waren zu zweit. Wo hat dein Adlerauge uns denn erspäht?


----------



## hallunke (24. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wenn es am Vormittag war siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10712327&postcount=2840
> Und ja wir waren zu zweit. Wo hat dein Adlerauge uns denn erspäht?


 
Ja, es war Vormittag, und Ihr wart zu zweit unterwegs ungefähr an dieser Stelle:


> Der Weg endet kurz vor dem Weinbergausschank. Es war aber noch nichts los, der Weinbauer bemühte gerade sich damit ab, ein Notstromaggregat in Betrieb zu nehmen. Ab dem Weinberg konnte ich dann wieder die 14 einlegen und in rasanter Fahrt ging es auf dem Rundweg, an schnaufenden entgegenkommenden RR-Fahrern vorbei, die Halde wieder runter Richtung Stöbnitz... usw.usf.


 
Wir kamen gegen den Strom, d.h. an der Stelle hatte ich gerade meine Frau (mit ihrem Muttirad) den Berg hochgeschoben und musste nach Luft japsen. Gleich darauf hätte mich beinahe eine Rennradlerin umgeraucht.

So, und neues Ratebild:
Wo steht der Fotograf?






viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juni 2013)

Schönes Foto, habe mich erst gewundert, wo das sein soll. Die Mühle im Tal hatten wir (glaube ich) schon mal.


----------



## kalihalde (24. Juni 2013)

Kann mich dem Ritter nur anschließen, schickes Foto. 

Denkt man auf dem ersten Blick nicht, dass das in Sachsen-Anhalt ist. Aber der markante Turm im Hintergrund lässt dann doch die Lösung erahnen .


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schönes Foto, habe mich erst gewundert, wo das sein soll. Die Mühle im Tal hatten wir (glaube ich) schon mal.


Und in Blickrichtung, vielleicht ca. 50 Meter steht noch eine Kanone, die ins Tal zielt. Ach ja und weiter gute 40 Meter steht ein hohler Baum, in dem sich schon so mancher Biker versteckt hat.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2013)

Und so schönes Wetter.....ich war immer zu sehr in Eile um da rauf zu klettern...hab auch nie ein Schloss fürs Bike mit
Da geht man nach einer Weinverkostung hin, um zu sehen wo die Trauben wachsen


----------



## hallunke (24. Juni 2013)

Mann, Mann, Mann,
kaum geht man mal zwei Stunden zum Sport, da löst Ihr schon wieder alles auf und beinahe im Minutentakt.
Ich sag mal, alles was Ihr schreibt, ist richtig. Und die Mühle war schon mal dran. Also wer soll nun wieder weitermachen, ich würde nach der Reihenfolge gehen. Aber noch hat keiner den Ort genau benannt (ist vielleicht für die mitlesenden Nicht-Sachsen-Anhaltiner interessant).
Vorschlag daher: der erste von Euch Vieren, der den Ort nennt, macht sofort weiter...
Auf die Plätze, fertig...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

und ja, mit dem Wetter hatten wir damals Schwein; und ein recht schweres Schloss schleppe ich häufig mit - bin da sehr eigen, nachdem schon mal ein Rad auf merkwürdige Weise verschwand!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juni 2013)

hallunke, Du verstehst das etwas falsch: hier möchte (noch) keiner lösen, daher gabs außer etwas Schlaumeierei auch keine richtige Antwort. Die kommt ja evtl. noch aus einer anderen Ecke. Außerdem verbietet uns unsere angeborene Bescheidenheit ein vorschnelles Herausposaunen der Lösung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2013)

Ich sage mal der Turmstummel in Z...........





Der nächste bitte


----------



## hallunke (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ritter,


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Außerdem verbietet uns unsere angeborene Bescheidenheit ein vorschnelles Herausposaunen der Lösung!


ich sehe ja ein, dass Du angeboren und bescheiden bist, doch nachdem alles, wie auch das:


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich sage mal der Turmstummel in Z...........
> 
> Der nächste bitte


"Z" hier genau zutrifft, weiß ich gar nicht mehr, aus welcher Ecke jetzt noch jemand unbescheidener sich wagen könnte...
Aber warten wir mal ab... der nächste also bitte
(bei genauem Überlegen glaube ich fast, der Ritter will dem Comfortbiker die nächste Frage lassen) 
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

PS etwas neben der Spur:
In einem anderen Forum wurde man abgemahnt, wenn man zwei Zitate verwendet hat. Gibt es hier auch so eine Regelung?


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> ich sehe ja ein, dass Du angeboren und bescheiden bist, doch nachdem alles, wie auch das:
> 
> ...


So eine Regel gibt es nicht. 
Also es ist die Klosterkirche in Zscheiplitz, die zu sehen ist. In Verlängerung am Horizont der Lange Wilhelm und die Stadt Freyburg. Die Mühle ist die Zeddenbachmühle und daneben schlängelt sich die Unstrut entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (25. Juni 2013)

Ok, was liegt, das liegt,
Udo hat´s als erster ausgesprochen (geschrieben), also mischt er die Karten neu...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

PS noch mal neben der Spur:
Habe inzwischen Deinen Bericht vom Sonntag vormittag komplett gelesen, alle Achtung. Nicht nur eine tolle Tour, nein ganz nebenbei noch etliche Fotos und beinahe zeitgleich ist der bericht im Forum zu lesen.
DA muss ich meinen Hut ziehen (ich hatte Sonntag auch eine Kamera dabei, diese aber nur im Rucksack spazieren gefahren...)


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juni 2013)

Nun, wo steht dieser Holzbackofen, der durchaus zum Backen genutzt wird?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Ding steht, aber dass das Brot was da rauskommt lecker ist, weiß ich !!!


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juni 2013)

Ich gebe mal ein Stichwort: Stroh


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juni 2013)

Das hilft zumindest mir überhaupt nicht weiter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch schon unter Bauernhof mit Stroh-Übernachtung geschaut......leider umsonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juni 2013)

Steht der Brotbackautomat auf einer Burg/Gutshof??


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon unter Bauernhof mit Stroh-Übernachtung geschaut......leider umsonst


Der Ofen steht nicht weit von Naumburg entfernt nördlichwestlich Peilung 345° 


micha.qlb schrieb:


> Steht der Brotbackautomat auf einer Burg/Gutshof??


Ehemaliger Gutshof ist nicht falsch, ehemaliger Vierseitenhof und der Backofen mit Bäckerei wurde 2005 gebaut und eingeweiht. Auf dem Hof steht ein Haus, das das größte in Deutschland ist.


----------



## Bikermario (27. Juni 2013)

Wünscher Strohballenhaus


----------



## Bikermario (27. Juni 2013)

Der Wünscher Dorfbackofen wurde

im Jahre 2005 erbaut und zum

2. Hoffest am 24.09.2005 eingeweiht.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Der Wünscher Dorfbackofen wurde
> 
> im Jahre 2005 erbaut und zum
> 
> 2. Hoffest am 24.09.2005 eingeweiht.


Ja Bikermario, alles korrekt, http://www.wuenscher-landhof.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Bikermario (27. Juni 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieses Bild schon mal da war, aber als ich am Wochenende dort war, fand ich das es ein schönes Motiv für "Wo bin ich" ist. Na dann viel Spaß beim raten.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## hallunke (27. Juni 2013)

hm, ein Hügel mit "Schornstein"? Ein Denkmalsockel ist es nicht.
Könnte in dem Hügel etwas einbetoniert sein?
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juni 2013)

Aus Wasserspeichern guckt oben manchmal was raus. Aber warum soll es kein Denkmalsockel sein? Irgendwie sieht es ja so ähnlich wie der Bierhügel in Salzmünde aus.


----------



## hallunke (27. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Aus Wasserspeichern guckt oben manchmal was raus. Aber warum soll es kein Denkmalsockel sein? Irgendwie sieht es ja so ähnlich wie der Bierhügel in Salzmünde aus.


sind denn Wasserspeicher auch in solchen Hügeln?
Ne, ne, ich vermute ja, dass früher mal was technisches auf dem Sockel stand, dass man von weitem sogar recht gut sehen konnte. Ich glaube, es sich auch was gedreht.
Ach, und ich denke auch noch, dass der letzte zu erratende Ort (Wünsch) nicht so weit weg ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juni 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> sind denn Wasserspeicher auch in solchen Hügeln?...



Ja, hier im Harz ganz viel. Wasserspeicher, Pumpen oder beides...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2013)

Es ist wohl kein Wasserspeicher, sieht aus wie ein Grabhügel.


----------



## Bikermario (28. Juni 2013)

Also hier mal ne kleine Hilfe: es ist kein Wasserspeicher, sondern einem "Friedrich ......" gewidmet.
Ach ja und Udo  du warst dort mit mir schon mal gewesen.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Also hier mal ne kleine Hilfe: es ist kein Wasserspeicher, sondern einem "Friedrich ......" gewidmet.
> Ach ja und Udo  du warst dort mit mir schon mal gewesen.
> Gruß Bikermario


Nun dein Standort beim Ablichten des Rössener Hügelgrabes ist mir so nicht so richtig in Erinnerung.
Aber es muss das Rössener Gräberfeld (Hügelgrab) und darauf steht jetzt ein gefallenen Denkmal für die Toten des ersten Weltkrieges.
_Zitat: "Früher stand eine Grabstelle auf ihm,  die jetzt recht unbedacht im Erdreich verschwunden ist. Unter der Stele  soll im Hügel ein Königssohn im goldenen Sarg bestattet liegen. Der  Hügel ist jedoch bereits ausgegraben. Er barg u.a. eine 1,40 m lange  Steinkiste der Schnurkeramiker und darüber eine Grabstele der  Glockenbecherkultur. Unter dem Hügel lagen stichbandverzierte Scherben.  Weitere Gräber stammen aus jüngerer Zeit." Zitat Ende
Quelle: http://www.leuna-stadt.de/index.php/der-grabhuegel-von-roessen.html
_


----------



## Bikermario (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Udo!
Ich würde ja gerne sagen das du richtig bist, aber leider liegst du daneben.
Ich geb mal noch ne Hilfe: das nächste Bild zeigt den einen vorderen Stein etwas größer und genauer. Na nun ne Idee?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich würde ja gerne sagen das du richtig bist, aber leider liegst du daneben.
> Ich geb mal noch ne Hilfe: das nächste Bild zeigt den einen vorderen Stein etwas größer und genauer. Na nun ne Idee?
> Gruß Bikermario


Nun ja, es war einen Versuch wert. Aber dass ich mit dir schon mal an dem gesuchten Ort war, daran kann ich mich gar nicht mehr so richtig erinnern.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich habe lange überlegt, aber dann kam die Erleuchtung es ist der Monarchenhügel mit Huldigungsstein südlich von Grossgörschen.
Er erinnert an den Beobachtungspunkt des Zaren Alexander I. und des  preussichen Königs Friedrich Wilhelm III. während der Schlacht, etwa 2  km südlich von Großgörschen. Das Denkmal, die Schinkelpyramide, welche  urprünglich auf dem Monarchenhügel stand, befindet sich heute in  Großgörschen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarchenhügel_bei_Großgörschen


----------



## Bikermario (28. Juni 2013)

Juuhuu!
Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte. Der Groschen fällt eben manchmal Centweise oder? Na dann her mit dem nächsten Bild.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Juuhuu!
> Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte. Der Groschen fällt eben manchmal Centweise oder? Na dann her mit dem nächsten Bild.
> Gruß Bikermario


O.K. hat ein wenig gedauert, Bild kommt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2013)

Nun hier das nächste Rätsel. Ich möchte gern wissen wo sich das Geländer befindet.
Ist eigentlich leicht zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2013)

Nun hat keiner eine Idee?
Nun dann mal das gleiche Foto etwas anders.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2013)

Nun, ich dachte dass es eigentlich nicht so schwer ist.
Hier nun die genaue Ansicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2013)

Problem ist, das ich einige Trails im Harz kenne, die ungefähr so aussehen. Und ich sehe sie meistens in der Perspektive Fahrtrichtung hangabwärts... 

Ich rate daher ins Blaue: Eckerlochstieg?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juli 2013)

Hätte ich auch so geraten. Und ich bilde mir ein, dieses Fotos so ähnlich hier schon mal gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch so geraten. Und ich bilde mir ein, dieses Fotos so ähnlich hier schon mal gehabt zu haben.


Ja Hasifisch, ist korrekt. Wird wohl aber jetzt nicht so gern gesehen, wenn man da runter fährt.
Dann mach mal bitte weiter.


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juli 2013)

2005 da mal hoch gewandert, aber nicht erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2013)

Ach ich bin ja dran... 

Also diesmal wahrscheinlich nur für Einheimische zu lösen...oder Leute, die in grauer Vorzeit, als wir noch in einem anderen Staat lebten, dort tätig waren...


----------



## kalihalde (5. Juli 2013)

Stimmungsvolles Foto, Hasifisch .
Habe aber keine Ahnung, wo das ist. 
Dieses_Gebäude sieht zwar ähnlich aus. Bauhöhe, Treppe und Stil scheinen zu passen, aber Fassadengestaltung und Fensterteilung nicht .

Link funktioniert nicht so ganz. Gemeint ist ehemalige russische Kaserne in Halberstadt, dort der "Club".


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Moin Allerseits ,
sind, die da tätig waren, noch Schüler gewesen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Link funktioniert nicht so ganz. Gemeint ist ehemalige russische Kaserne in Halberstadt, dort der "Club".



Nee, Halberstadt ist es nicht...das liegt zu weit weg von Wernigerode...das bitte als Tip verstehen... 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Allerseits ,
> sind, die da tätig waren, noch Schüler gewesen?
> 
> Gruß Jens



Also ich war damals auch gelegentlich in dem Gebäude, wenn ich _PA_ hatte...


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn keiner will, rate ich mal weiter ins Blaue



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nee, Halberstadt ist es nicht...das liegt zu weit weg von Wernigerode...das bitte als Tip verstehen...


 
Wernigerode 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ich war damals auch gelegentlich in dem Gebäude, wenn ich _PA_ hatte...


 
Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten der Mitleser hier, die Gnade der späten Geburt erfahren, und mussten sich nicht mehr durch PA feilen. 
Als möglicher Betrieb für Schülerarbeit in Wernigerode fällt mir spontan VEM Wernigerode ein.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wenn keiner will, rate ich mal weiter ins Blaue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das lassen wer mal so gelten...
Ehemalige Mensa auf dem Gelände von MeGu und VEM am Gießerweg. Heute Sporthalle.



...von mobil mit Tapatalk...


----------



## kalihalde (8. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen, wo bin ich?


----------



## Kasebi (8. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, wo bin ich?



Voll konzentriert bei der Arbeit ?? So guck ich heute ab 14:45 auch.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## kalihalde (8. Juli 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Voll konzentriert bei der Arbeit ??
> ...


 
Arbeit ist schon mal ein gutes Stichwort, aber noch nicht die Lösung.

Der gesuchte Kollege befindet sich übrigens im Eingangsbereich eines Produktionsbetriebes. Und würde er bei  Was_bin_ich , dem heiteren Beruferaten mit Robert Lembke mitmachen, dann wäre seine Sitzhaltung wohl die "typische Handbewegung" des Kandidaten .


----------



## fm7775 (8. Juli 2013)

Messerschleifer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (8. Juli 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Messerschleifer?


 
Nein, fünf Deutsche Mark kommen dann mal ins "Schweinderl" .

Aber Metallverarbeitung ist schon mal die richtige Richtung .


----------



## kalihalde (10. Juli 2013)

Na gut, scheint doch schwerer als gedacht. Oder sind alle bei dem schönen Wetter unterwegs? Hier noch ein paar Hinweise:

- der Industriebetrieb, in dessen Eingangsbereich sich das Denkmal befindet, prägt den Ort doch ziemlich stark,

- ca. 750 m vom Rätselort befindet sich eine Stempelstelle für den Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass,

- im Rätselort befindet sich eine besondere Sportstätte.

Viel Spaß beim Raten wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2013)

Schuss in's Blaue: Rothenburg, da gibt es nüscht außer der Drahtbude.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schuss in's Blaue: Rothenburg, da gibt es nüscht außer der Drahtbude.


 
Bingo . Rothenburg an der Saale ist korrekt.

Das Denkmal befindet sich in der Friedensstraße im Eingangsbereich des Drahtseilwerkes. Es heißt "Der Neuerer" und wurde wahrscheinlich von Heinz_Beberniß geschaffen. Kann mich leider nicht mehr genau erinnern, das Alter. Genau steht´s auf dem Sockel, wollte jetzt aber auch nicht extra vorbeifahren, um das noch mal zu prüfen . Im Netz habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

Ritter Runkel, ich bin schon auf das nächste Rätselbild gespannt .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2013)

Aha, daher spürte ich sofort eine Seelenverwandschaft mit der Plastik: habe nämlich damals auch Neurerprämie abgefasst. Aber so nachdenklich sah ich bestimmt nicht aus.

Neues Bild kommt am Abend.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... habe nämlich damals auch Neurerprämie abgefasst ...


 
Meinen Glückwunsch noch nachträglich. Da musst Du aber noch einen drauf ausgeben . Termin gerne per PN .



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Aber so nachdenklich sah ich bestimmt nicht aus ...


 
Der guckt nicht nachdenklich, der betrachtet konzentriert seinen "Neuerervorschlag" - einen Ziehstein, so hat es mir jedenfalls ein langjähriger Drahtseilwerker mal im Vertrauen erzählt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2013)

Einen ausgeben gerne, Du müsstest Dich nur zum noch auszuhandelnden Zeitpunkt im Gartenlokal mit Trothablick einfinden.

Wieder was gelernt, ich Doofsack hätte einen Ziehstein Matritze genannt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2013)

In welchem Ort steht dieses Haus? Wie heißt das Flüsschen, welches drunter durch fließt? Zusatzfrage: welche Funktion hat das Haus? Ich weiß es selbst nicht, vielleicht ist die Bauart nur der Platzknappheit geschuldet.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juli 2013)

sieht nach einem Industriegebäude aus..evtl kühlt/kühlte der Bach mal etwas..oder. Evtl ist es auch ne Mühle??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2013)

Radel schnell hin und finde es heraus, es ist nur 19,63 km (Luftlinie vom Marktplatz Qlb) entfernt.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juli 2013)

Mein Hinterrad ist defekt...sonst hätte ich es gemacht...

ich wäre vermutlich nach Günthersberge geradelt???


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2013)

Super Idee! Wenn Du mir jetzt den Standort ein wenig präzisierst, kannst Du weitermachen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In welchem Ort steht dieses Haus? Wie heißt das Flüsschen, welches drunter durch fließt? Zusatzfrage: welche Funktion hat das Haus? Ich weiß es selbst nicht, vielleicht ist die Bauart nur der Platzknappheit geschuldet.


Es könnte der Mühlgraben in Gröningen sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juli 2013)

Günthersberge, Selke, Am Mühlberg?? Ich habe keine Ahnung was das da aber sein soll. Das ist auch in der Nähe vom Bahnhof..evtl nen Lokschuppen..Waschanlage 

Krottdorf wäre auch noch ne Variante, dann wäre es das Wasserwerk


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juli 2013)

Nein Udo, in Gröningen wars nicht. Da sind wir aber tatsächlich einen Tag später hingeradelt.
Micha hat recht: Am Mühlberg. Wenn man zum KIEZ über Selke (und dann die Bahn) fährt hat man von der Brücke aus nach rechts den Blick.

Micha, bitte weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juli 2013)

Ja aber was ist das nun für ein Gebäude?? 

Ich stecke im Übrigen in einem Dilemma...mir fehlt n Foto.

Habe nochmal gekramt und was soll ich sagen...Marc, du musst wegen Befangenheit aussetzen. 

Wo habe ich das Foto gemacht


----------



## fm7775 (11. Juli 2013)

Ein Rodelhaus ist in der Nähe und es gibt ein schönes Lied von den Puhdys.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Juli 2013)

viele Steine in dem Bach


----------



## fm7775 (15. Juli 2013)

Steinbachtal, eine von den sieben Bruecken, habe sogar an gleichen Stelle ein Bild geschossen. Meins kommt spater.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Juli 2013)

genau..Steinbachtal in Thale. Dort war nach dem Großen Regen etwas mehr Wasser in Bach also sonst 

http://www.ihmeroloven.de/thale/

weiter gehts


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Alle zurück aus Breitenbrunn und gleich wieder fröhlich am Rätseln...


----------



## fm7775 (15. Juli 2013)

Nu klar


----------



## fm7775 (15. Juli 2013)

Nu klar


----------



## kalihalde (15. Juli 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Nu klar


 
Ist das schon das neue Rätsel


----------



## fm7775 (15. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist das schon das neue Rätsel



ähm nein. Doppelpost

Rätsel ist hier.

Wo befindet sich diese kunterbunte Hausfasade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mali1214 (16. Juli 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ähm nein. Doppelpost
> 
> Rätsel ist hier.
> 
> Wo befindet sich diese kunterbunte Hausfasade


 
Heute muß ich mich nun doch mal hier einbringen.mhdenn ich habe es sofort erkannt.

Das ist eindeutig in Magdeburg?


----------



## fm7775 (16. Juli 2013)

es ist warm, weißt Du auch die Straße?


----------



## tomarrow (16. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nein Udo, in Gröningen wars nicht. Da sind wir aber tatsächlich einen Tag später hingeradelt.
> Micha hat recht: Am Mühlberg. Wenn man zum KIEZ über Selke (und dann die Bahn) fährt hat man von der Brücke aus nach rechts den Blick.
> 
> Micha, bitte weitermachen!



grandios.

Ich war 6 Monate lang Zivi im KiEZ und hab's nicht heraus bekommen 


Edit:
*rauseditiert - seh grad, dass da jm schon vor mir die Lösung erraten hat*


----------



## mali1214 (16. Juli 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> es ist warm, weißt Du auch die Straße?


 
Wie die Straße heißt weiß ich nicht, aber man kommt da durch wenn man auf den Friedhof Sudenburg möchte.


----------



## fm7775 (16. Juli 2013)

Lass ich so gelten. Otto-Richter-Strasse. Gestern da lan, weil Diesdorfer Graseweg vollgesperrt war


----------



## mali1214 (16. Juli 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Lass ich so gelten. Otto-Richter-Strasse. Gestern da lan, weil Diesdorfer Graseweg vollgesperrt war


 

Danke, da mach ich einfach mal weiter! Das Bild ist bei meiner Sonntagstour vor ca. 3 Wochen entstanden, viel Spaß beim raten!


----------



## r.lochi (16. Juli 2013)

mali1214 schrieb:


> Danke, da mach ich einfach mal weiter! Das Bild ist bei meiner Sonntagstour vor ca. 3 Wochen entstanden, viel Spaß beim raten!



ich denke mal es ist schloss mansfeld?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Juli 2013)

Also wie kann man nur so humorlos sein und nach einer Minute lösen...


----------



## r.lochi (16. Juli 2013)

ehrgeiz... ich gucke jede minute hier ins forum um mal wieder was zu lösen 
aber offizell wurde es ja noch nicht bestätigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mali1214 (16. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> ehrgeiz... ich gucke jede minute hier ins forum um mal wieder was zu lösen
> aber offizell wurde es ja noch nicht bestätigt


 

Na da will ich Dich mal nicht länger schmoren lassen. Du liegst vollkommen richtig. Schloss Mansfeld ist nicht nur mit dem Rad mal einen Ausflug wert, es gibt dort einen anschaulichen Einblick in die Geschichte unserer Heimat, ein schmackhaftes Käffchen mit selbstgebackenen Kuchen und einen Wahnsinnsausblick!


----------



## r.lochi (16. Juli 2013)

mali1214 schrieb:


> Na da will ich Dich mal nicht länger schmoren lassen. Du liegst vollkommen richtig. Schloss Mansfeld ist nicht nur mit dem Rad mal einen Ausflug wert, es gibt dort einen anschaulichen Einblick in die Geschichte unserer Heimat, ein schmackhaftes Käffchen mit selbstgebackenen Kuchen und einen Wahnsinnsausblick!


ja ich war zwar schon ewig nicht dort aber ich erinnere mich das es schön war.

so mein bild:

viel spass


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> ja ich war zwar schon ewig nicht dort aber ich erinnere mich das es schön war.



Im/am Harz?


----------



## r.lochi (16. Juli 2013)

der satz bezog sich noch auf das mansfelder schloss 

das bild ist nicht im harz


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2013)

@r.lochi: wir brauchen eine kleine (oder große) Hilfe.


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

ok. es ist von md mit mtb zu erreichen - liegt also an der elbe  (mehr sag ich nicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (19. Juli 2013)

ein kloster ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juli 2013)

Rosengarten?


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

eine kleine dorf kirche. östlich der elbe


----------



## kindi (19. Juli 2013)

Dorfkirche Plötzky.

Auch von Dessau aus zu erreichen.


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

kindi schrieb:


> Dorfkirche Plötzky.
> 
> Auch von Dessau aus zu erreichen.



 du bist der nächste


----------



## kindi (22. Juli 2013)

So, hat etwas länger gedauert.
Wo steht dieses Fachwerkhaus?

Man beachte die Verformungen der Deckenbalkenlage.


----------



## fm7775 (22. Juli 2013)

Tipp ins Blaue

Hasselfelde


----------



## micha.qlb (22. Juli 2013)

noch ein Tipp ins Blaue

Benneckenstein

als Fan von Deckenbalken lege ich dir einen Besuch in QLB nahe...Balken in allen (Ver)form(ung)en und Farben


----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

Darf ich auch noch schnell einen Tipp ins Blaue...

Güntersberge


----------



## kindi (22. Juli 2013)

Der 3. Tipp hat gestochen. Es ist Güntersberge.

kalihalde - du darfst wieder auf der Festplatte nach einem neune Bild suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

Danke, kindi.

Beim Googlen bin ich auf dieses hübsche Modell des Rätselobjektes gestoßen . 






Für die Modelleisenbahnfreunde unter Euch gibt es hier den  Link 

Und hier ist das neue Rätsel





Wo bin ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo kalihalde, prima Link. Ich dachte immer, Leute die bei Regen durch den Schlamm radeln, sind etwas merkwürdig. Aber andere halten da locker mit. Hoch lebe die Macke!

Müsste ich das Tor kennen?


----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Müsste ich das Tor kennen?


 
Ich denke, nein ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass Du, aber auch andere Rätselfreunde dort schon mal vorbei gefahren sind. Das gesuchte Tor befindet sich in der Nähe einer Sehenswürdigkeit, die in einer bestimmten Jahreszeit, in der auch das Rätselfoto entstanden ist, besonders gerne besucht wird. Alles klar?


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2013)

Hmmm...frühes Frühjahr, Spitzahorn-Blätter auf dem Tor, keine wirklich alte Bausubstanz (Verzierungen scheinbar aus Beton).
Ich habe keine Ahnung...


----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hmmm...frühes Frühjahr,...


 
... richtige Richtung . Manche sagen auch viertel vier zu viertel nach drei.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... Spitzahorn-Blätter auf dem Tor ...


 
... fein beobachtet, haben meiner Meinung nach leider mit des Rätsels Lösung direkt nichts zu tun.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... keine wirklich alte Bausubstanz (Verzierungen scheinbar aus Beton)...


 
... alt - im Sinne von Herrn Meller nicht, aber die Gesamtanlage kommt schon auf 300 Jährchen.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung...


 
... das kann ich so nicht bestätigen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2013)

Frühes Frühjahr = später Winter. Und da wird etwas besonders (!) gerne besucht.

Eventuell irgendwelche Gärten (mit oder ohne Tiere?).


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2013)

Osterfeuer in ....


----------



## tomarrow (23. Juli 2013)

bei Osterfeuern in S-Ah fällt mir eigentlich als aller erstes Burg Falkenstein ein. aber so richtig mag das mit dem Bild nicht überein stimmen -.-


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Juli 2013)

mir fällt sofort Stecklenberg ein...aber übereinstimmung mit dem Bild ..s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> = später Winter...


 




Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Eventuell irgendwelche Gärten (mit oder ohne Tiere?).


 
ohne Tiere im Sinne von Zoo, freilebende Tiere laufen, schwimmen und fliegen da schon herum 



fm7775 schrieb:


> Osterfeuer in ....


 
...sorry, Holzweg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2013)

Für einen botanischen Garten wäre es etwas früh. Wie wäre es mit einem Park, in dem was besonderes wächst, z.B. Winterlinge (danke Udo!). Somit wären wir in Ostrau, besser im Park des Schlosses. Irgend ein Eingang zum Schlosspark/Gärtnerei.


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Für einen botanischen Garten wäre es etwas früh. Wie wäre es mit einem Park, in dem was besonderes wächst, z.B. Winterlinge (danke Udo!). Somit wären wir in Ostrau, besser im Park des Schlosses. Irgend ein Eingang zum Schlosspark/Gärtnerei.


 
Das kann ich so gelten lassen . Bitte übernehmen Sie, Herr Runkel.

Das Tor zur ehemaligen Schlossgärtnerei befindet sich, wenn man von Downtown Ostrau über die Schlossstraße zum Schloss fährt, linkerhand kurz vor der Brücke .
Hier noch mal ein Beitrag des allseits anerkannten Ostrau-Winterling-Experten Udo1 , von dem ich eigentlich die Lösung erwartet hätte .


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das kann ich so gelten lassen . Bitte übernehmen Sie, Herr Runkel.
> 
> Das Tor zur ehemaligen Schlossgärtnerei befindet sich, wenn man von Downtown Ostrau über die Schlossstraße zum Schloss fährt, linkerhand kurz vor der Brücke .
> Hier noch mal ein Beitrag des allseits anerkannten Ostrau-Winterling-Experten Udo1 , von dem ich eigentlich die Lösung erwartet hätte .


Ich wollte nicht, habe zur Zeit keine passenden Bilder.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2013)

Das neue Rätselbild stellt etwas noch nicht so altes dar (mein Geburtsjahr), wo ist es?


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, sieht aber einladend und gastlich aus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2013)

Google sagt, es gibt eine Gartensparte "Am Bodestrand". Wenn es niemand aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, annektiere ich die Google-Lösung für mich, so sie denn richtig ist...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch hätte es wissen können (rein von der Gegend her), Udo könnte schon mal durchgeradelt sein (na, von welchem Höhenzug war er kürzlich angetan?). Ansonsten fällt es in in die Zuständigkeit des Nordharzbeauftragten (Micha) und seines Handlangers (Frank).


----------



## kalihalde (24. Juli 2013)

Da ist ja ein Wappen zu sehen, vielleicht bringt uns das ja weiter.

1 Fisch    Wernigerode scheidet aus
2 Fische  Hohenwarthe scheidet aus
3 Fische


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2013)

Ein beherzter Blick auf die Karte sagt mir, das es ziemlich sicher in die Zuständigkeit des nördlichsten Harznordrandbeauftragten Frank fällt.

Auch wenn die linke Dame auf dem Bild einen eher leichten Eindruck macht, so war dieser Ort (bzw. Ortsteil) fest in der Hand sittenstrenger (?) Diener des Herrn.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Da ist ja ein Wappen zu sehen, vielleicht bringt uns das ja weiter.
> 
> 1 Fisch    Wernigerode scheidet aus
> 2 Fische  Hohenwarthe scheidet aus
> 3 Fische




Zu Fischen kann ich nur sagen, daß sie sich bestimmt im nahegelegenen Fluss tummeln. Bis zur Wende hätte aber ein Sack Süsses im Wappen sein können.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Juli 2013)

Gröningen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2013)

Das war richtig und ging flott, bitte weitermachen.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Juli 2013)

ich wollte eigtl nicht, weil ich gar kein richtiges Bild habe und langsam in Grübeln komme ob sich die Bilder nicht wiederholen 



Wo bin ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2013)

Ist das ein echtes Mundloch oder nur nachgestellt?


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juli 2013)

da bin ich fast überfragt.

Ich meine aber, dass es echt ist. Es ist jetzt aber nur noch ca 4-5 m tief...also zu.

Kleiner Hinweis noch. Zu der Zeit als ich da war, wuchs der Bärlauch dort ähnlich üppig wie in Quedlinburg im Brühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2013)

Irgendwo im Selketal?


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juli 2013)

nein Selketal ist ganz kalt

Ein fließendes Gewässer ist dort aber auch...Der Name des Gewässers steht auch mittelbar mit dem Stolleneingang in Verbindung


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2013)

Gewässer habe ich mir schon gedacht, wegen dem Bärlauch. Was wurde denn da abgebaut?

Eigentlich könnte ja Kalihalde mal helfend eingreifen, oder ist er am Schreibtisch eingeschlafen?


----------



## kalihalde (25. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das ein echtes Mundloch oder nur nachgestellt?


 
Bestimmt nur instandgesetzt, denn dort wurde bis ca. 1980 irgendwelches Zeug untertägig abgebaut, was dann in der Nähe "verarbeitet" wurde 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... oder ist er am Schreibtisch eingeschlafen?


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juli 2013)

Der Abbau dort war Grundlage für den örtlichen Wellnesclub. 

unter Anderem konnte man dort ein Wellfoodpaket buchen. Es beinhaltetet leckeres Forellensushi und eine heil(ige) Fangopackung

...mehr dummes zeug fiel mir jetzt gerade nicht ein


----------



## kalihalde (25. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Der Abbau dort war Grundlage für den örtlichen Wellnesclub.
> 
> unter Anderem konnte man dort ein Wellfoodpaket buchen. Es beinhaltetet leckeres Forellensushi und eine heil(ige) Fangopackung
> 
> ...mehr dummes zeug fiel mir jetzt gerade nicht ein


 
Sehr schöne Umschreibung


----------



## fm7775 (25. Juli 2013)

ich weiß wo viel Bärlauch steht, bin da schon mehrmals dran vorbei. Ob mit MTB oder mit Rennrad. Meistens geht unsere MTB-Tour am ...teich über ...breite, dann Straße bis zum Geotop und dann am ...bach lang. Also ich rechts am ... bach lang und der Micha ist links gewesen bzw. hat den ...bach an der Brücke überquert. 

Mein Rätsel war mal in der Nähe. Ich könnte lösen, aber erst Samstag bin ich wieder auf Bilderjagd


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juli 2013)

Man man man ... dieses Getanze um den heißen Brei hier ....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2013)

Alle wissen es, nur einer nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juli 2013)

noch ein Tipp..dann wird aber gelöst!

Das Fördergut hatte heilende Wirkung. Was genau geheilt wurde weiß ich aber auch nicht. Vielleicht warens Fangopackungen vielleicht konnte sich der frühe Burnoutgestresste Kuttenträger auch asketische Kleckerburgen mit dem Fördergut bauen..ich weiß es nicht.

Der Bärlauch in Quedlinburg geht ja auch auf eine Sage (Anekdote, Geschichte..was auch immer) zurück. Mit dieser Sage wollte ich die Brücke zum Bärlauch am gesuchten Ort schlagen. Es besteht auch da ein mIttelbarer Zusammenhang

Außer Forellen, gab es auch noch Saiblinge und Schmerlen..

So Ritter Runkel....Verwirrt genug??


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2013)

Hab's nun gerade auch ohne den letzten Tipp rausgekriegt: *Heilschlammbergwerk Teufelsbad                              *

Ist das überhaupt ernstzunehmender Bergbau: Schlamm ???

Ich glaube, ich war dort schon mal zu Fuss und hatte mir die Frage schon mal gestellt.


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mich das auch gefragt und vor allem versucht bildlich vorzustellen.

Von upper Kloster Michaelstein führt ein kurzer aber zügiger, bisl verwurzelter, Trail entlang des Teufelsbaches erst zu einer Treppe, dann zu einer Brücke (über den Schmerlenbach glaube ich) zum Mundloch. Das Mundloch im Rücken gelangt man links zum Ziegenbergkammweg Richtung Benzingerode und Rechts weiter am Teufelsbach kommt man bald zum Goldbach und kann diesen entlang bis zum Pfeiffenkrug runter fluffen...auch sehr schön.

Ritter Runkel ist am drannsten


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2013)

Wo steht das Bäumchen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2013)

ich meine jedes Jahr in Schierke so einen Baum zu sehen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2013)

Nein, ziemlich kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2013)

Dieser Baum ist kein Freund großer Kälte, hat dafür mit Feuer nicht unbedingt ein Problem, da dick mit (eher weicher) Rinde versehen. Die Samen mancher Arten öffnen erst bei Hitze durch Brände. Für Weitgereiste unter euch: in Heidelberg am Gaisberg stehen viele rum. Aber auch im Harz gibt es eine Hand voll.
Da ich ein weiches Herz habe, noch ein Tipp: wenige Meter entfernt ist diese Tafel an einem Haus angebracht


----------



## fm7775 (26. Juli 2013)

Also beim Baum handelt es sich um einen Mammutbaum, auch zu finden in Wernigerode, im Christianental.


Einer davon steht auch an der Straße von Allrode in Richtung Hasselfelde  			- Stiege


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2013)

Richtig Frank, aber die sind es nicht. Aber Harz stimmt schon mal.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

Er steht in Blankenburg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2013)

Jepp, richtig! Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2013)

Gern doch...


----------



## fm7775 (27. Juli 2013)

Garten Eden?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2013)

Für MTBler schon: ein Granitbruch zum Reinhuppen und südlich einen knappen Kilometer entfernt eine berühmt/berüchtigte Schlüsselstelle mit angeschlossener Gastwirtschaft und der nächsten Bademöglichkeit.


----------



## fm7775 (28. Juli 2013)

Steinbruchsee Kleiner Birkenkopf?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juli 2013)

Ich würde sagen ihr seid gemeinsam dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Juli 2013)

Passt. Ich stelle die Frage: "Wo bin ich?" und Frank steuert das Bild bei.


----------



## fm7775 (28. Juli 2013)

na da war ich aber zu schnell, muss erstmal ein Bild organisieren


----------



## fm7775 (31. Juli 2013)

So da ist mir diese Schönheit ins Auge gefallen, wo liegt diese?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. August 2013)

Großes Schweigen, geht wohl allen wie mir: keine Ahnung. Ein Tipp bitte!


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2013)

Habe auch schgon viele leigende Schönheiten gesehen, aber an diese kann ich mich leider nicht erinnern. Bitte einen kleinen Hinweis.


----------



## fm7775 (1. August 2013)

Es ist bereits Version 2.0 der Schönheit und sie ruht in einer Straße, die nach einem dt. ein dt. Schriftsteller benannt wurde. Diese Straße gibt auch in Berlin, hat aber mit der "Schönheit" nix zu tun.


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2013)

Habe die Schöne noch nie gesehen, aber das Umfeld erinnert mich irgendwie an die Schrote in Magdeburg. Und nach dem Tipp von fm7775 bzgl. des Straßennamens, werfe ich einfach mal Magdeburg, Goethestraße in die Runde.


----------



## fm7775 (1. August 2013)

warm, Schrote ist es nicht, Goethestraße auch nicht, aber Magdeburg.


----------



## fm7775 (4. August 2013)

Friedrich heißt der Schriftsteller mit Vornamen ( Straßennahme). 

Die Statue wurde von einem eingelagerten Gipsmodell wieder hergestellt. Auch in anderen Städten, darunter Berlin, Erfurt, Schwerin, Gera, Wernigerode und Halberstadt, stehen seine Skulpturen. (Künstler der die Statue erschafften hat und im August 1992 verstorben ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. August 2013)

Habe keinen 1992 gestorbenen Bildhauer gefunden. Stimmt das Jahr?


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Habe keinen 1992 gestorbenen Bildhauer gefunden. Stimmt das Jahr?


Ich habe einen gefunden, der am 31.08.1992 verstorben ist.
Aber der *Hans Wimmer *ist es aber sicherlich nicht.


----------



## fm7775 (5. August 2013)

sicher August 1992 und da ist er 62 Jahre alt geworden. Sein Vorname ist Harri und der Nachnahme, nunja wie ein bekannter MTB-Fahrer.

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, wenn man #3833  mal genau durchliest. Die andere Straße ist in Berlin, ist aber nur eine sehr kurze Straße. In dieser Gegend sind die Namen mit System angeordert. Eigentlich in Magdeburg auch, aber komischerweise ist diese Straße nicht in der Nähe der Goethestraße, also weiterer Dichter und Schriftsteller. In Berlin gibt es da in der Nähe die Kantstraße, Pestalozzistraße, Goethestraße, ... und Zillestraße.

Habe ich es es so schwer gemacht? Die Hinweise alle bei google führen bei mir zum Bildhauer


----------



## mali1214 (6. August 2013)

Ich denke mal ich hab`s gefunden und verderbe Euch jetzt nicht den Spaß hier?  

Die Ruhende Schöne in Stadtfeld

http://www.brunnenturmfigur.de/index.php?cat=Figur%20und%20Relief&page=MD_Skulptur_aussen

Der Magdeburger Bildhauer Harri Schneider hatte 1981 die "Ruhende Schöne"geschaffen, die sich 25 Jahre lang auf der kleinen Grünfläche im Wohngebiet Stadtfeld dem Nachsinnen hingab. Doch Wind, Schnee und Vandalismus hatten der Figur arg zugesetzt. Zum Glück existierte noch ein Gipsmodell, so dass ein Neuguss aus Beton angefertigt werden konnte. Und nun präsentiert sich die Ruhende seit 28. Oktober 2011 endlich wieder auf ihrem angestammten Platz in der Spielhagen-/Ecke Beimsstraße und kann ihre Überlegungen fortsetzen ...


----------



## fm7775 (6. August 2013)

mali1214 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich hab`s gefunden und verderbe Euch jetzt nicht den Spaß hier?
> 
> Die Ruhende Schöne in Stadtfeld
> 
> ...



100% richtig. ich wußtes das vorher auch nicht. Bin da dran vorbei gefahren, ist etwas weiter weg von der Straße. Fahre da eigentlich regemäßig dran vorbei. Einmal musste ich warten und beim Umsehen habe ich das Objekt gesichtet. Schnell Foto gemacht und dann erstmal gegoogelt, was das ist. 


Bitte weitermachen


----------



## mali1214 (7. August 2013)

Sohab Euch ein Foto rausgesucht, wo ich denke das es nicht sooooo schwer ist zu lokalisieren wo es entstanden ist! Wie heißt das Denkmal und wo steht es?




fm7775 schrieb:


> 100% richtig. ich wußtes das vorher auch nicht. Bin da dran vorbei gefahren, ist etwas weiter weg von der Straße. Fahre da eigentlich regemäßig dran vorbei. Einmal musste ich warten und beim Umsehen habe ich das Objekt gesichtet. Schnell Foto gemacht und dann erstmal gegoogelt, was das ist.
> 
> 
> Bitte weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. August 2013)

Einen Hinweis brauchen wir schon noch.


----------



## mali1214 (12. August 2013)

Jaa.gerne!
Das Gebilde auf dem Denkmal, nach welchem es auch benannt ist, soll ein Tier sein. 
Es ist im Laufe der vielen Jahre etwas verunstaltet worden und daher sehr schlecht als solches zu erkennen.. ! 
Hilft das?




Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Einen Hinweis brauchen wir schon noch.


----------



## fm7775 (12. August 2013)

ich war da noch nie, aber der  NSA hat mir deine Position am 09.05. mitgeteilt.

Wolfsdenkmal bei Questenberg


http://www.harzlife.de/extra/wolfsdenkmal.html


----------



## mali1214 (12. August 2013)

Der NSA hat sich zwar im punkto Datum und meinem Besuch dort geirrt, aber die können ja auch nicht alles wissen! 
Deine Enträtselung zum Bild ist aber richtig! 
Das Spiel kann weitergehen.bitteschön!




fm7775 schrieb:


> ich war da noch nie, aber der  NSA hat mir deine Position am 09.05. mitgeteilt.
> 
> Wolfsdenkmal bei Questenberg
> 
> ...


----------



## fm7775 (15. August 2013)

Wo ist dieser Hirsch.

Kleiner Tipp. Die Stadt wird durch die Bahn in 2 Teile geteilt.


----------



## fm7775 (17. August 2013)

2. Tipp der Ort endet auf leben


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> 2. Tipp der Ort endet auf leben


Aschersleben wird zwar von der Bahnlinie geteilt, kann aber nicht sagen, ob es dort diesen, in den Felsen gemeißelten, Hirsch gib. Aber ich glaube eher nicht. Vielleicht noch ein dritter Tip.


----------



## downhillsau (18. August 2013)

In meiner Heimatstadt ASL habe ich sowas noch nie beim jugendlichen Stromern und biken entdeckt. Kann ja, wenn, nur im Bereich der "Alten Burg" sein. Aber hier lernt man ja soviel dazu...wer weiß...


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2013)

Belleben bei Könnern?


----------



## fm7775 (19. August 2013)

sorry war 3 Tage AFK. Rennradtour zu dritt gemacht und Kumpel ist dabei schwer gestürzt. Voll aufs Becken. Ab ins Krankenhaus. Diagnose Beckenbruch. Heute dann Rücktransport von Fahrrad und Ausrüstung. Und nächstes Jahr wollten wir unsere erste Transalp machen.

Also es ist nördlicher als Aschersleben

Das Waldstück ist im Westen und ein ca. 24 ha großes Mischwaldstück, der Ort liegt an einer Ost-West Bahn Verbindung. Das Bild (ein ähnliches) ist bei Panoramio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. August 2013)

Sollte der Ort Haldensleben sein?

Mir wird Asphalt von Jahr zu Jahr unheimlicher, ich weiß schon warum ich lieber im Gelände radel.


----------



## fm7775 (19. August 2013)

der Ort ist kleiner


----------



## meinhardon (20. August 2013)

Eilsleben?
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, ob es dort eine solche Sandsteinbank gibt. Eine Bahnstrecke haben die auf jeden Fall.


----------



## fm7775 (21. August 2013)

gibts da Wald? Bahnstrecke stimmt und bei google bzw. panoramio kann man das Bild auch sehen. (nicht meins, ähnliches)

Der Wald heißt T.... busch


----------



## fm7775 (29. August 2013)

kann keiner ?

Bahnstrecke auf der auch Eilsleben liegt

Bahnstrecke teilt den Ort

Ort liegt an einem kleinen Waldstück

In der Nähe ist eine Steinbruch, eine Wetterstation und ein Zechenhaus


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> kann keiner ?
> 
> Bahnstrecke auf der auch Eilsleben liegt
> 
> ...


Nun es hat bis jetzt noch keiner rausbekommen wo das ist, so machen wir, wie hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7945696&postcount=1 festgelegt weiter.
Also kommt Regel Nummer 4 zum Zuge


----------



## tomarrow (29. August 2013)

marienborn vllt ? aber, find kein passendes foto-.-

im übrigen - gute besserung für deinen kollegen !


----------



## fm7775 (29. August 2013)

marienborn ist zu weit 

ihm gehts wieder gut. OP gut überstanden, Reha läuft, er geht schon mit Bock um den Block, Dienstag kommt er raus. Er hat ein Ziel, nächstes Jahr TransAlp.

Ich glaube der Mantel hatte sich von der Felge gelöst und ist dann am Bremssattel hängen geblieben, wie wenn einer ein Stock in die Speichen steckt. Weil wenn ich mit dem Rad vom Bankett wieder auf die Straße fahre passiert nichts.


----------



## Burba (31. August 2013)

mal was OT
war mal wieder am Huy, neben nem Warteturm war diese Ruine.
Kann jemand was dazu sagen?







Gruß Burba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2013)

@fm7775, gib uns doch bitte den entscheideneden Tipp, damit es weiter gehen kann.


----------



## fm7775 (4. September 2013)

der ort liegt an der Aller,

der wald heißt Trenkenbusch


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> der ort liegt an der Aller,
> 
> der wald heißt Trenkenbusch


Dann müsste es Wefensleben sein


----------



## fm7775 (5. September 2013)

100% richtig


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2013)

Wo steht denn dieser Kerl?


----------



## micha.qlb (6. September 2013)

ohne es zu wissen, und aus dem bauch heraus...thale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ohne es zu wissen, und aus dem bauch heraus...thale


Oh, da muss ich dich leider entäuschen, hat absolut nichts mit dem Harz zu tun.


----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2013)

Kleiner Tip:
Dort gibt es auch eine Anlage zum Wassertreten


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2013)

Hallo,
hier das gesuchte Objekt im ganzen, vielleicht kennt den Standort jetzt jemand. Den Hallensern müsste es eigentlich bekanntsein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2013)

Hm, das Haus im Hintergrund sieht nach der Wassermühle in Grosigk aus.
Wobei  Wassertreten mehr nach Kloschwitz klingt.


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hm, das Haus im Hintergrund sieht nach der Wassermühle in Grosigk aus.
> Wobei  Wassertreten mehr nach Kloschwitz klingt.


Völlig richtig. Ja der Kerl steht neben derWassermühle in Grosigk,
Und ein Kneipbecken haben die auch zu bieten, ca. knappe 100 Meter entfernt.
Dann mach mal weiter RR


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2013)

Schön, ich sortiere gerade Fotos, das passt.

Wo war ich?


----------



## fm7775 (9. September 2013)

https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/60360275

Wasserstollen Mönchmühlenteich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. September 2013)

Das ging ja ruck-zuck, richtig!


----------



## fm7775 (12. September 2013)

jo, hatte eine Vorahnung und schnell mal bei panoramio geguckt, leider habe ich keine neuen Fotos. Der schnellste darf


----------



## Burba (12. September 2013)

OK, dann schieb ich mich nochmal mit meiner Frage in Post 3861 dazwischen, Also nicht wo, sondern was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (12. September 2013)

kennst Du die Antwort,

ich tippe auf ein alten Pferdestall 

http://www.schuetzengesellschaft-dedeleben.de/kucke-aktuell/rund-um-den-huy.php


----------



## Burba (12. September 2013)

Nee, deswegen frag ich ja nach 
Aber der Link passt, danke.


----------



## Burba (15. September 2013)

Achso, mach doch mal einer mit ner richtigen Rätselfrage weiter.
Ich denk es ist ne alte Wehrmachtsfunkbude, die in dem Link von fm erwähnt wird.
Gruß
Burba


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Achso, mach doch mal einer mit ner richtigen Rätselfrage weiter.
> Ich denk es ist ne alte Wehrmachtsfunkbude, die in dem Link von fm erwähnt wird.
> Gruß
> Burba


Na dann stell ich mal die nächste Frage.
Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen und wo wurde das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. September 2013)

Ist das ein botanischer Garten?


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das ein botanischer Garten?


Kann man mit ja beantworten.


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2013)

Noch ein Tip: Das Gewächs ist in China beheimatet und die Dornen schlitzen einen Reifen ohne Probleme auf.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. September 2013)

Mit dem Namen des Gewächses kann ich beim besten Willen nicht dienen, aber ich bilde mir ein, es schon im Bot.Garten in Halle gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Mit dem Namen des Gewächses kann ich beim besten Willen nicht dienen, aber ich bilde mir ein, es schon im Bot.Garten in Halle gesehen zu haben.


Bot.Garten ist richtig aber nicht in Halle, und die Dornen sind scharf wie beim Stacheldraht. Da möchte ich nicht reinfallen oder rüberfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBond (18. September 2013)

Google sagt Stacheldraht-Rose (_Rosa omeiensis_).
Aber wo?


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2013)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Google sagt Stacheldraht-Rose (_Rosa omeiensis_).
> Aber wo?


Richtig, der Name der Rose stimmt schon mal und bot.Garten hatte ich auch schon bestätigt, nur das dieser Garten nicht in Halle ist.


----------



## Chris650 (18. September 2013)

Rosarium Sangerhausen?


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2013)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Rosarium Sangerhausen?


Bingo, dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Chris650 (18. September 2013)

Welches Schloß sieht man hier?


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2013)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Welches Schloß sieht man hier?


Da kann man auch heiraten.
Hier sind die_ Öffnungszeiten vom Restaurant: 
_Dienstag bis Sonntag von 12.oo bis 23.oo Uhr
Mittagstisch & warme Küche 12.oo - 22.oo Uhr
Kaffee, Tee & Kuchen 15.oo - 18.oo Uhr
Montag ist Ruhetag, außer er fällt auf einen Feiertag,
dann verwöhnen wir Sie auch an diesem Feier-Montag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (19. September 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da kann man auch heiraten.
> Hier sind die_ Öffnungszeiten vom Restaurant:
> _Dienstag bis Sonntag von 12.oo bis 23.oo Uhr
> Mittagstisch & warme Küche 12.oo - 22.oo Uhr
> ...




 Richtig!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. September 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einem Hauch von einem Tipp?


----------



## Burba (23. September 2013)

dürfte Schloss Hohenerxleben sein.


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> dürfte Schloss Hohenerxleben sein.


Es dürfte nicht, es ist das Schloß Hohenerxleben.


----------



## Burba (23. September 2013)

schon klar 
ich hab auch nur was gesagt, weil ich endlich mal wieder was passendes hab.
Dürfte allerdings ziemlich einfach sein...



Wo war ich gestern?


----------



## kalihalde (23. September 2013)

Warst Du vielleicht an einer Eisenbahnbrücke über die Elbe .

P.S. Skinwalls


----------



## Burba (23. September 2013)

war ich
Die Reifen sehen nicht nur gut aus, sie laufen auch gut. Mal sehen, wie sie sich in der kommenden schlammigen Zeit machen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. September 2013)

Den Canis hatte ich auch mal drauf und der konnte im Schlamm mehr als vermutet. Er hat dann aber im Harz schwere Verletzungen an den Seitenwänden davongetragen und das war's. Skinwall sieht ja schick aus, aber man sollte damit nur über Eisenbahnbrücken fahren!
Was das Foto zeigt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Burba (23. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Skinwall sieht ja schick aus, aber man sollte damit nur über Eisenbahnbrücken fahren!


Na, wenn Du meinst....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. September 2013)

Sooo war's ja nicht gemeint, war aber schon sauer, den Reifen nach 2 Touren wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Sooo war's ja nicht gemeint, war aber schon sauer, den Reifen nach 2 Touren wechseln zu müssen.



da wär ich auch etwas 
aber das Radl ist als SSP eh nicht für den Harz, dafür hab ich mein Honzo mit herkömmlichen X-King


----------



## kalihalde (23. September 2013)

Zurück zum Rätsel. 

Eisenbahnbrücke und Elbe - könnte es sich um die Eisenbahnbrücke bei Barby handeln?


----------



## Burba (23. September 2013)

So ist es. Hab ja gesagt, es ist einfach, soviel Auswahl an begehbaren Eisenbahnbrücken gibt es ja nicht . 
@kalihalde dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (23. September 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> @kalihalde dann mach mal weiter.


 
Danke, Burba.

Dann gibt es von mir auch was einfaches. Der Rundbogen des Brückenportals und das Wasser des letzten Rätselbildes haben mich spontan zum nächsten Rätselbild "inspiriert", obwohl ich eigentlich was ganz anderes reinstellen wollte.





Wo war ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. September 2013)

Ich denke, Du hast Dir dreist, widerrechtlich und unbefugt zu einem Objekt Zutritt verschafft, nur um beim Saale-abwärts-Blicken über die Bedeutungen von "tabula rasa" zu sinnieren. Oder hast, um eine Deiner vielen Sammlungen zu vervollständigen, nach ein paar versteckten DEWAG-Überresten gesucht.


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Saale-abwärts-Blick ... "tabula rasa" ... DEWAG-Überrest ...


 
Soweit alles richtig, Ritter Runkel .
Wenn Sie oder einer Ihrer Kollegen jetzt noch in "klaren Worten" des Rätsels Lösung nennen, darf das nächste Rätselbild eingestellt werden.

Beste Grüße
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. September 2013)

Da setzte ich jetzt mal auf meine Kollegen. Die Stichworte sind gegeben...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. September 2013)

Da sich die Kollegen sehr mädchenhaft zieren löse ich mal:

Papiermühle/Papierfabrik in Kröllwitz (gehört neuerdings zu Halle)


----------



## Burba (25. September 2013)

Na das war ja auch wieder Insiderwissen.
Die Internetseite ist interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (25. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da sich die Kollegen sehr mädchenhaft zieren löse ich mal:
> 
> Papiermühle/Papierfabrik in Kröllwitz (gehört neuerdings zu Halle)


 

Ehemalige Papiermühle Kröllwitz ist natürlich richtig, Ritter Runkel .

Danke auch für die Links. Du bist jetzt dran .

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen meines Besuches in der Papiermühle













Die DEWAG war eine Art Werbeagentur in der DDR, die allerlei Drucksachen herstellte, aber auch Schilder malte.

... ach und noch was 



Burba schrieb:


> ... soviel Auswahl an begehbaren Eisenbahnbrücken gibt es ja nicht .
> ...


 
... es gibt sogar welche, auf denen man auch Angeln kann (siehe 0:20)

Filmchen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. September 2013)

Insiderwissen ist's wirklich, obwohl ich auch schon in der Ruine rumgestiefelt bin, musste ich auch 'ne Weile überlegen. Es gibt hier ja auch noch andere Ruinen am Fluss.

Ich versuche mal ein "neutrales" Rätsel einzustellen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. September 2013)

Musste ich beim Film auch grinsen, erst Weinlese (das passte ja noch) und dann Angeln von der Saalebrücke bei Angersdorf.

So, jetzt suche ich Bildchen.


----------



## kalihalde (25. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Angeln von der Saalebrücke bei Angersdorf.
> 
> ...


 
Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich dachte, das ist Schkopau . Vielleicht ein kleines Zwischenrätsel .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. September 2013)

Ach so, nee, sicher bin ich mir da nicht, bei Lichte besehen scheinst Du Recht zu haben. Ich gucke mir den Film im Winter einfach noch mal an.

Zum Rätsel: Kukki's kennt jeder, aber wo steht das Schild?


----------



## downhillsau (25. September 2013)

Bei dem Bild kriegt man ja sofort Hunger! Ich kann nur raten, aber vermute das Schild aus Braunlage kommend zwischen Elend und Mandelholz. Jedoch hab ich nur nen Schild kurz vor der Einfahrt im Kopf oder haste da etwa ne Null drangebastelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (25. September 2013)

kenn das Schild auch nicht


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild kriegt man ja sofort Hunger! Ich kann nur raten, aber vermute das Schild aus Braunlage kommend zwischen Elend und Mandelholz. Jedoch hab ich nur nen Schild kurz vor der Einfahrt im Kopf oder haste da etwa ne Null drangebastelt?



Kurz hinter Elend, links in Richtung Todesstreifen  kommt gleich ein Schild ...ich meine das ist dieses


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. September 2013)

Downhillsau war schneller, aber der Micha hat rechter (das soll die Steigerungsform von recht sein) und darf weitermachen. Das Schild  steht gerade so in Sachsen-Anhalt an der B 27, da stimmen dann auch die 2000 m. Wir sind dann in Richtung Silberfuchsfarm und an der Warmen Bode entlang nach Braunlage weitergefahren, war hübsch. Ein wenig später gab es an einer Bank noch dieses ominöse Schild:


----------



## fm7775 (26. September 2013)

ah. das Schild kenne ich auch, schönes Tal


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2013)

ach ich überlass das gern dem Thomas...war nur im Ratewahn ohne wirklich Bilder zu haben


----------



## downhillsau (26. September 2013)

man man man Micha. Du bist nen Kumpel. Muss auch erstmal nach Bildern suchen


----------



## downhillsau (26. September 2013)

Ok, getreu dem Motto "Zurück in die Zukunft" geht es jetzt ein paar Jahre zurück. 
1.) Wer ist der kleine Junge auf dem Bild?
2.) Wo fand dieses Rennen statt?
3.) Zusatz: Welches Jahr?


----------



## kalihalde (26. September 2013)

Feine Bilder .



downhillsau schrieb:


> 1.) Wer ist der kleine Junge auf dem Bild?


 
Der mit dem Zaskar tanzt bist vermutlich Du.



downhillsau schrieb:


> 2.) Wo fand dieses Rennen statt?


 
Keine Ahnung. Das Netz beim Startbild erinnert mich an die Werferanalge in Halle Brandberge, aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich.




downhillsau schrieb:


> 3.) Zusatz: Welches Jahr?


 
Naja, bei so prähistorischen Sachen legen sich die Archäologen nicht auf ein Jahr fest, eher auf einen Zeitraum. Die schon recht häufig auftauchenden Federgabeln kombiniert mit vereinzelten Maguras lassen mich auf die zweite Hälfte der 1990er Jahre schließen. Der GT Schriftzug am Unterrohr war in den frühen 1990er auch noch nicht bekannt. Ich sag jetzt einfach mal 1997. Da fuhr ja auch der großartige Tony Rominger im Mapai Leibchen


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> man man man Micha. Du bist nen Kumpel. Muss auch erstmal nach Bildern suchen





wenn einen der Rätselwahn packt ...hab keine Bilder aber in den Fingern juckts...

aaalso...der "Kleine" in der MItte bist bestimmt du Thomas. Da du, wie du sagst, aus Ascherslehm wech kommst, und ringsrum auch alles flach aussieht tippe ich ....auf Bernburg 

Zeit...97 würde bedeuten, dass Thomas knapp 30 ist, wenn der knirps dort auf dem Bild ca 14 ist...ich tippe auf 93


----------



## downhillsau (26. September 2013)

Also die Antworten lasse ich gelten, auch wenn es 1996 war.
Waren das Zeiten...und die Mapai Jacke müsste ich sogar noch haben. Aber im Nachhinein waren dort schon meine DH-Anfänge sichtbar. Das war doch kein Schicksal, ein Zaskar mit Judy DH und satten 80 mm zu fahren.

Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass es ein CC-Rennen in den Brandbergen von Halle war. Brandberge hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, aber die besagten bösen Stichel, die ganz schön in den Beinen gebrannt haben. Es gab sogar einen Bericht im MDR zu sehen.

Ich gebe an Kalihalde ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. September 2013)

Von der Kante auf Bild 2 konnte man bis hinter die Birke springen, da habe ich mir mal einen teuren "Concept-DH"-Lenker verbogen, der war wohl doch nicht so "Downhill.   Den Bericht habe ich geschrieben und der Typ auf dem Bild bin auch ich, die haben den Bericht ordentlich umgeschrieben und das Bild (ich hatte verschiedene eingeschickt) mächtig kleingeschnitten, sonst würde man eben diese besagte Kante besser erkennen.


----------



## downhillsau (26. September 2013)

Wie klein die Welt doch ist. Konnte mir schon denken, dass hier der ein oder andere dort mitgefahren ist. Ist das etwa dein geschriebener Bericht aus der Bike-Sport-News?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. September 2013)

Ja, isser. 
Auf dem BSN-Foto hättest Du mich eigentlich schon am Troy-Lee-Helm erkennen müssen, die engen Hosen und Klickschuhe können natürlich abgelenkt haben.


----------



## kalihalde (26. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ja, isser.
> Auf dem BSN-Foto hättest Du mich eigentlich schon am Troy-Lee-Helm erkennen müssen, die engen Hosen und Klickschuhe können natürlich abgelenkt haben.


 
Team Focken . War er Dein "Sportlicher Leiter"? 







downhillsau schrieb:


> Ich gebe an Kalihalde ab...


 
Ich wollte nur ein bisschen raten und gar nicht lösen. 

Ich gebe das Rätsel daher frei.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. September 2013)

Eine ominöse Gestalt: IM Speiche. Der hat mich zum Doping gezwungen: Bier, Korn....
Lassen wir die Vergangenheit ruhen.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. September 2013)

Hier stand Blödsinn ... Rätsel ist ja schon gelöst ...


----------



## downhillsau (27. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ja, isser.
> Auf dem BSN-Foto hättest Du mich eigentlich schon am Troy-Lee-Helm erkennen müssen, die engen Hosen und Klickschuhe können natürlich abgelenkt haben.



Ah, dann hastest du also auch mal einen typischen Nachnamen. Jetzt wo du´s sagst, könnte man meinen, dich auf dem Foto zu erkennen. Im Gegensatz zu mir bist du doch dezent gekleidet gewesen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. September 2013)

Haha, weiter geht es. Ihr kennt ja alle jeden Quadratzentimeter im Harz: also, wo war ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt kommt das richtige Rätsel. Bild 1 für alle, die schon mal mit diesem Bild vor Augen weiter gefahren sind (wenige). Bild 2 für alle, die dran vorbeifahren und den Kopf nach links drehen (alle anderen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (1. Oktober 2013)

... ein sehr SPEZIElles Rätsel


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Oktober 2013)

Eine ganz heiße Spur!


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Oktober 2013)

Der ist demnächst fällig.
Glaub ich...


----------



## fm7775 (2. Oktober 2013)

schon mal gesehen, glaube in einem Video von Schneidi


gefahren, glaube ich nicht

Magdeburger Weg?


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Oktober 2013)

also...Magdeburger Weg liegt nicht in S-A. Der führt auch nur nach Magdeburg, wenn du die Erde umrundest (oder halt nen Umweg fährst)

Dieses Rätsel hier ist auf der Sonnenseite des Harzes. Im Nationalpark...wo man übrigens keine Pilze und Beeren sammeln darf


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Oktober 2013)

Nu iss aber juut...eigentlich kann man Michas Antwort einfach mal als Lösung werten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (2. Oktober 2013)

Nein :d


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Oktober 2013)

Na dann beende ich mal diese "Reise nach Jerusalem"... 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sieht dieser Double nach Bikepark B-stieg aus - wenn man vom H-kamm an der L-klippe runterfährt...


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bikepark B-stieg



Bikepark


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Na dann beende ich mal diese "Reise nach Jerusalem"...
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sieht dieser Double nach Bikepark B-stieg aus - wenn man vom H-kamm an der L-klippe runterfährt...




Sehr richtig! Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## downhillsau (2. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Na dann beende ich mal diese "Reise nach Jerusalem"...
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sieht dieser Double nach Bikepark B-stieg aus - wenn man vom H-kamm an der L-klippe runterfährt...



und der gehört zum Trailcenter Ostharz.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Oktober 2013)

Wo und was ist das?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Oktober 2013)

Irgend ein Talsperren-Abfluss?


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Oktober 2013)

Etwas weiter oben ist eine holzbrücke, etwas weiter unten wird (defizitär )Energie erzeugt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Oktober 2013)

Braunes Wasser (Huminsäure=Hochmoorabfluss) und Granitgrus deuten auf Hochharz hin. Da kenne ich nur die Wasserkraftwerke Ilsenburg(?) und Steinerne Renne. Und im Ilsetal siehts irgendwie anderes aus, die haben eine Art Mühlgraben (glaube ich jedenfalls). 
Und micha sagt, daß es oberhalb 'ne Holzbrücke gibt. Ich tippe mal auf die "Wasserabzweigung" für das Kraftwerk Steinrne Renne.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Oktober 2013)

Korrekt!
Grüße aus LIVIGNO.

Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (4. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Rätselfreunde,

nachdem Herr Runkel sich letzte Woche wahrhaft ritterlich zeigte, und das Rätsel fortführte, da ich kein passendes Bild fand, darf ich mich heute revanchieren und an Stelle von Ritter Runkel, der ja eigentlich dran wäre, das nächste Rätsel einstellen .

Ich musste Ritter Runkel und seinem "Gefolge" allerdings versprechen, dass es nicht zu schwer sein solle, aber seht selbst. 

Wo bin ich?




Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


P.S. Damit es nicht noch leichter wird, habe ich mir erlaubt, die Ortsnamen auf dem gelben Hinweisschild zu entfernen.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Oktober 2013)

Wenn keiner will, gibt es halt einen Hinweis.

Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich in einem Teil unseres Landes, der sehr stark von der/den Eiszeit/en geprägt ist.

Alles klar?


----------



## powermac (5. Oktober 2013)

Ist es in der Altmark?

Viele Grüße Janine


----------



## kalihalde (5. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Ist es in der Altmark?


 
Altmark ist es nicht .

Bei Lichte betrachtet war der Hinweis mit der Eiszeit im Allgemeinen nicht wirklich zielführend, da fast alle Ecken von Sachsen-Anhalt von der Eiszeit geprägt worden.

Ich sag jetzt mal Altmoräne kurz vor einem großen Urstromtal.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Altmark ist es nicht .
> 
> Bei Lichte betrachtet war der Hinweis mit der Eiszeit im Allgemeinen nicht wirklich zielführend, da fast alle Ecken von Sachsen-Anhalt von der Eiszeit geprägt worden.
> 
> Ich sag jetzt mal Altmoräne kurz vor einem großen Urstromtal.


Also Altmoränen gibt es in Sachsen-Anhalt von Norden nach Süden ja jede Menge. Wenn du das Nuthe Urstromtal meinst, müsste dieses Bauwerk östlich Magedeburg, so im Fläming sein.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen udo1,



Udo1 schrieb:


> ..., müsste dieses Bauwerk östlich Magedeburg, so im Fläming sein.


 



Udo1 schrieb:


> ...Nuthe Urstromtal ....


 ... ist es nicht, ich meinte das "Breslau-Magdeburg-Bremer-Urstromtal" .

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## powermac (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen:

Kartoffelgasthaus Cobbelsdorf 

siehe hier: http://www.mz-web.de/dessau-rosslau...edank-im--grossen-saal,20640938,20009564.html

Grüße, Janine


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Link. Kannte zwar das Kartoffelhaus nicht, aber konnte mir so mal die Schornsteinsprengung angucken (rechts neben dem Artikel).


----------



## kalihalde (6. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Kartoffelgasthaus Cobbelsdorf


 
... das kann ich gelten lassen , aber dass ihr immer nur ans Essen denkt .

Gesucht war das von Erich Enge, einem Schüler von Willi Sitte, im Jahre 1971 geschaffene Wandbild am Südgiebel des ehemaligen Kulturhauses der LPG "Lenin" in Cobbelsdorf im Fläming. 
Von Erich Enge stammen übrigens auch diese Wandbilder in Halle-Neustadt und Erfurt

Das ehemalige Kulturhaus wird heutzutage, wie Janine richtig recherchiert hat, als Kartoffelgasthaus genutzt.

Ich freue mich auf das nächste Rätsel
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (6. Oktober 2013)

Bild kommt spät heute Abend, sind noch am suchen.


----------



## powermac (7. Oktober 2013)

Wo waren wir snowboarden?

Grüße Janine


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Oktober 2013)

Haha, da habe ich vor 40 jahren schon meine Skier ausprobiert. Damals hatte mich mein Freund mit dem Fahrrad hingezogen.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Oktober 2013)

Hat´s schon geschneit. Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## powermac (7. Oktober 2013)

Nee kali, das war 2010 mit deinem persönl. Oberarzt.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Nee kali, das war 2010 mit deinem persönl. Oberarzt.


 
... dann bin ich jetzt wohl wegen Befangenheit raus .

Ist auch besser so, denn es soll ja kein Pingpong werden. Dein Foto hat mich aber veranlasst, mal wieder ins Fotoarchiv zu gehen .

1.) 1994. 
Der Kollege, der mich jetzt befangen macht, war damals noch zu Fuß, bzw. mit Schlitten (Bildmitte) am Keilberg unterwegs





... während andere da schon versuchten, den Luftraum zu erobern.





2.) Und als sich dann schon mal im Archiv war, fielen mir noch diese Zeugnisse des urbanen Snowboardens aus 1996 in die Hände. Der Ort liegt außerhalb des Rätselgebietes, aber vielleicht erkennt ja @_downhillsau_ die Örtlichkeit.














So, jetzt aber wieder schnell zum Rätsel von @_powermac_, also bitte weiter raten.

P.S. Ein kleiner Hinweis sei mir noch gestattet. @_Ritter Runkel_ ließ sich nicht bis in den Hochharz von seinem Fahrradkumpel ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (7. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis:

1. Das Skigebiet liegt im Großraum Halle
2. Das Skigebiet verfügt über keinen Lift.


----------



## downhillsau (7. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> 2.) Und als sich dann schon mal im Archiv war, fielen mir noch diese Zeugnisse des urbanen Snowboardens aus 1996 in die Hände. Der Ort liegt außerhalb des Rätselgebietes, aber vielleicht erkennt ja @_downhillsau_ die Örtlichkeit.



Na aber sicher, gleich beim ersten Bild erkannt. Zumal da sogar ein Gebäude meines ehemaliges Instituts (Werkstoffkunde) im Hintergrund zu sehen sein müsste. Mein Board stand übrigens auch immer neben den Bikes bereit. Heißt ja nicht umsonst die Uni mit den zwei Wintersemestern


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2013)

Da powermac's Rätsel nur für Halle-Insider lösbar ist, mache ich das mal: der Standort ist (grob) der Heiderand am Granauer Weg und das Foto zeigt einen Hang des Granauer Berges (133 m). Das alle ist westlich von Ha-Neu rechts der B 80. Den Rätselblick dürfte auch Herr Kalihalde genießen, wenn er mit dem Rad auf Arbeit fährt. Der Heidesee und der schöne Single-Trail im Lintbusch sind auch nicht weit.


----------



## kalihalde (8. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein frühjährlicher Blick von Westen auf das "Wintersportgebiet", welches sich hinter den Bäumen am rechten Bildrand befindet. Im Hintergrund die Skyline von Halle .

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57058945

... und hier noch ein Bild aus ähnlicher Perspektive wie das Rätselbild.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63314219


----------



## powermac (8. Oktober 2013)

Gut gelöst, Ritter Runkel! 

Nun bist du wieder am Start. Hier noch ein Bild Richtung Neustadt:





Und gegen den kompletten Hang:





Grüße Janine


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2013)

Mal weg von Halle: wo waren wir?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2013)

1.Tipp: bei gutem Wetter (es regnete natürlich) hätten wir Brocken und Wurmberg sehen können. Daß dort eine Stempelstelle ist, ist ja schon fast selbstverständlich.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> 1.Tipp: bei gutem Wetter (es regnete natürlich) hätten wir Brocken und Wurmberg sehen können. Daß dort eine Stempelstelle ist, ist ja schon fast selbstverständlich.


Du hast recht (41), wo ich da war, da schien die Sonne und somit konnte ich alles sehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt hat es Udo aber einfach gemacht.
Für alle, denen Stempelstellen googlen zu unsportlich ist, gibt es Tipp 2. Unweit der Ruine mischen sich was kaltes und was warmes. Das muss reichen!


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2013)

Mit den Stempelstellen kann ich immer nicht viel anfangen, aber der Hinweis macht es wirklich einfach: Ruine Königsburg am Zusammenfluss von kalter und warmer Bode.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2013)

Das ist richtig, bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2013)

Ähh...ich hab nix
Der Nächste bitte!


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Ähh...ich hab nix
> Der Nächste bitte!


Wo wird hier noch gekocht und gebacken?


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Oktober 2013)

ganz spontan würde ich Konradsburg sagen...wobei ich meine, dass es da anders aussieht


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ganz spontan würde ich Konradsburg sagen...wobei ich meine, dass es da anders aussieht


micha.qlb, du hast recht  auf der Konradsburg sieht es wirklich anders aus und ich weiß nicht, ob es dort so eine große intakte Küche gibt.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Oktober 2013)

na die haben so ne schwarze küche in der man es auch nur aushält wenn man sitzt, weil man sonst im rauch erstickt. Aber ich glaube man kann da nur sitzen. Ist also mehr nen Gastraum


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2013)

Küche in der Neuenburg in Freyburg? Ich finde keine Fotos zum Vergleichen, aber die war ziemlich groß.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Küche in der Neuenburg in Freyburg? Ich finde keine Fotos zum Vergleichen, aber die war ziemlich groß.


Ich zitiere mal "*A*nstrengungen machen gesund und stark.
Neuenburg in Freyburg ist es nicht


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis:
In dieser Stadt, wo das Bild entstanden ist, arbeitet einst ein engagierter Anhänger und Bewunderer von dem der dieses einmal gesagt hatte:
*"Es muß ein magerer Braten sein, da nichts von abtropft."*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2013)

So nun noch ein kleiner Hinweis in Form einer Luftaufnahme, da ja nun schon der dritte Tag ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Oktober 2013)

Anhänger und Bewunderer: Melanchthon?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Anhänger und Bewunderer: Melanchthon?


Schon aber der ist es nicht. Den ich meine, der war nur in der Anfangsphase ein Anhänger.
Aber sein Kopf wurde auf einen Pfahl gespießt und zur Abschreckung vor den Toren einer Stadt aufgestellt.
Dieser hatte in der gesuchten Stadt, wo sich diese Küche befindet, 3 Jahre lang gewirkt.
jetzt müsste der Ort wohl zu finden sein und dazu dann noch die Luftaufnahme.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 sucht den Kollegen hier, glaube ich:






... habe aber keine Bilder, und darf deshalb nicht lösen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1 sucht den Kollegen hier, glaube ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ja diesen suche ich zwar nicht, sondern den Ort der Küche, aber ob er am 27.05.1525 noch so aus sah? Er hat aber von 1523 bis 1525 in dieser Stadt, wo sich die Küche befindet, gewirkt.


----------



## Kasebi (13. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Er hat aber von 1523 bis 1525 in dieser Stadt, wo sich die Küche befindet, gewirkt.



Jetzt wars leicht. Ich löse aber nicht da ich keine passenden Bilder aus Sachsen Anhalt habe.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Jetzt wars leicht. Ich löse aber nicht da ich keine passenden Bilder aus Sachsen Anhalt habe.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Wieso nicht kasebi, war gerade bei dir in der Nähe auf und im Ziegenhof. Hättest ja eine Ziege, die am Uferan der Weißen Elster Gras frißt reinstellen können.


----------



## powermac (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich denke die Küche befindet sich im Schloss Allstedt.

Gruß, Janine


----------



## Kasebi (13. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht kasebi, war gerade bei dir in der Nähe auf und im Ziegenhof. Hättest ja eine Ziege, die am Uferan der Weißen Elster Gras frißt reinstellen können.



Da ich doch ein verwertbares Foto hab versuche ich mal die Lösung. Der Herr ohne Rumpf ist Thomas Müntzer. aus dessen Lebenslauf ergiebt sich wo er zwischen 1523 und 1524 war.
Also  dürfte die *Küche *sich *im Schloß Allstedt *befinden. Ein Blick auf Goggel Erde zeigt auch eine übereinstimmung mit dem Luftbild.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke die Küche befindet sich im Schloss Allstedt.
> 
> Gruß, Janine


Hallo Janine, du warst 3 Minuten schneller als kasebi und du hast natürlich recht. Das Schloss und das Schlosskaffee ist immer einen Besuch wert. Na dann stell mal das nächste Rätsel ein.


----------



## powermac (14. Oktober 2013)

OK, dann kommt hier mein Rätsel. Wo habe ich dieses Foto gemacht?





Viel Spass beim Raten.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht ein kleiner Tip.


----------



## powermac (15. Oktober 2013)

Ok, ein kleiner Tip. 

Gleicher Standort, aber andere Richtung. Vielleicht hilft das schon weiter, ansonsten gibt es heute Abend noch einen weiteren Tip.


----------



## powermac (15. Oktober 2013)

Oh Mist, hab grad festgestellt, dass der Ort ja 10 km hinter der Grenze von Sachsen Anhalt liegt  
War felsenfest der Meinung, dass es noch SA ist. Naja dann ein anderes Bild von einem Ort, der ungefähr 20km vom Ersten entfernt liegt (diesmal in Sachsen Anhalt).

Vielleicht können ja beide Orte gelöst werden 

Viele Grüße, Janine


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Ok, ein kleiner Tip.
> 
> Gleicher Standort, aber andere Richtung. Vielleicht hilft das schon weiter, ansonsten gibt es heute Abend noch einen weiteren Tip.


Sieht fast aus wie die Burg Hohnstein bei Neustadt, am Horizont auf dem Berg.


----------



## powermac (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja das ist richtig, Udo1 

Wenn du noch sagen kannst, wo das andere Foto gemacht wurde, dann bist du wieder dran 

Und noch ne kleine Zusatzfrage zu Neustadt: Von wo habe ich das Foto aufgenommen?





Gruß, Janine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig, Udo1
> 
> Wenn du noch sagen kannst, wo das andere Foto gemacht wurde, dann bist du wieder dran
> 
> ...


Von der Streuobstwiese am See wahrscheinlich. Den anderen Ort mit den an der Decke hängenden Kaffeekannen kenne ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Oh Mist, hab grad festgestellt, dass der Ort ja 10 km hinter der Grenze von Sachsen Anhalt liegt
> War felsenfest der Meinung, dass es noch SA ist. Naja dann ein anderes Bild von einem Ort, der ungefähr 20km vom Ersten entfernt liegt (diesmal in Sachsen Anhalt).
> 
> Vielleicht können ja beide Orte gelöst werden
> ...


*Café im Chalet Hotel Waldfrieden in Stolberg
*


----------



## powermac (16. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut. Hotel Waldfrieden ist richtig  , die Streuobstwiese am See leider nicht. 

Das Bild entstand vor 3 Jahren Ende Oktober auf dem Golfplatz in Neustadt (Golfpark Neustadt/Harz e.V.)

Damit bist du jetzt wieder am Zug .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Oktober 2013)

Golfplatz, Hotel Waldfrieden.... wo ihr euch überall rumtreibt. Sowas weiß doch ein Normalradler nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Golfplatz, Hotel Waldfrieden.... wo ihr euch überall rumtreibt. Sowas weiß doch ein Normalradler nicht.


Oh doch RR das kann man lernen, beim Biken und Wandern und ein wenig beim googeln.
Aber Hotel Waldfrieden wird mein nächster Besuch sein, schon wegen der Kaffeekannen an der Decke. Hoffentlich schmeckt der Kaffee auch.


----------



## powermac (16. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Oh doch RR das kann man lernen, beim Biken und Wandern und ein wenig beim googeln.
> Aber Hotel Waldfrieden wird mein nächster Besuch sein, schon wegen der Kaffeekannen an der Decke. Hoffentlich schmeckt der Kaffee auch.



Der Kaffee hat uns nicht umgehauen, aber das Ambiente ist schön. Es hat auch ein kleines Kaffeemuseum mit Kaffeekannen aus den letzten Jahrhunderten. Die angebotenen Torten/Kuchen sind auch sehr lecker.  

Also auf jedenfall einen Besuch wert


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2013)

powermac schrieb:


> Der Kaffee hat uns nicht umgehauen, aber das Ambiente ist schön. Es hat auch ein kleines Kaffeemuseum mit Kaffeekannen aus den letzten Jahrhunderten. Die angebotenen Torten/Kuchen sind auch sehr lecker.
> 
> Also auf jedenfall einen Besuch wert


Nun dann werde ich mal vorbeischauen, auf einen Tee. Jetzt suche ich mal ein Bild.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2013)

So habe ein Bild gefunden,
wo stand ich am Montag bei meiner Regentour und was soll dort gebaut werden im Wasser?
Es wird wohl nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird wohl nicht zu schwer sein.



Nee, war ganz leicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (16. Oktober 2013)

Tiefstes Sachsen-Anhalt eben


----------



## micha.qlb (16. Oktober 2013)

denke mal das wird ne Marina in irgend nem See (obwohl nen internationaler Flughafen auch sehr wahrscheinlich ist) . Das Südfeld bei Merseburg wirds ja nich sein oder??


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Oktober 2013)

Ist nicht ganz klein der See: Geißeltalsee?


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz klein der See: Geißeltalsee?


Nun ja, ich sagte ja es ist nicht schwer.Ja es ist der Geiseltalsee, aber was soll das für ein Bauwerk werden und wo entsteht es?
?


----------



## Bikermario (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!
 So nun probiere ich es mal. Soll das die Seebrücke am Neumark, Braunsbedra werden? Ich nehme an die geht übern Geiseltalsee zu einer Vogelinsel oder so.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> So nun probiere ich es mal. Soll das die Seebrücke am Neumark, Braunsbedra werden? Ich nehme an die geht übern Geiseltalsee zu einer Vogelinsel oder so.
> Gruß Bikermario


Bitte nicht über den See
.....aber es könnte ein Schiffsanleger werden.....



Udo, warum ist oben der Turm gesperrt....bzw. die Durchfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> So nun probiere ich es mal. Soll das die Seebrücke am Neumark, Braunsbedra werden? Ich nehme an die geht übern Geiseltalsee zu einer Vogelinsel oder so.
> Gruß Bikermario


Also Bikermario, du hast natürlich recht, aber am letzten im See eingeschlagenen Pfahl ist Schluss.
*Dann mach mal bitte weiter.*


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bitte nicht über den See
> .....aber es könnte ein Schiffsanleger werden.....
> 
> Udo, warum ist oben der Turm gesperrt....bzw. die Durchfahrt?


Ein Schiffsanleger soll es eigentlich nicht werden und wenn dann nur indirekt, es soll eine Seebrücke werden, wie z.B. an der Ostsee Seebrücke Heringsdorf. Sicherlich wird dann wohl auch an der Seebrücke ein Ausflugsdampfer anlegen.
Auf den Turm in Neumark kann man noch rauf. Die Durchfahrt auf dem Radweg ist gesperrt wegen Böschungsarbeiten an der Bösachung zum Hafenbereich, soll aber bis Ende 2013 abgeschlossen sein. Man muss also die ausgeschilderte Umleitung folgen, um am See weiter zu fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Durchfahrtverbot haben wir leider erst am Bauzaun mitbekommen.....aus Richtung Mücheln.
Auf GPSies sind Routen von Felix.....  , steckst Du dahinter?

Wir sind vor kurzem ein Teil nachgefahren....das hier....über 4 Tage-----4 Teilstücke


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit dem Durchfahrtverbot haben wir leider erst am Bauzaun mitbekommen.....aus Richtung Mücheln.
> Auf GPSies sind Routen von Felix.....  , steckst Du dahinter?
> 
> Wir sind vor kurzem ein Teil nachgefahren....das hier....über 4 Tage-----4 Teilstücke


Ja das bin ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja das bin ich.


Vielen Dank für die schöne Route......wir haben sie aber noch etwas modifiziert . Einen schönen Gruß auch von meiner Frau......bitte nur asphaltierte Trails....
Aber alle Achtung für Deinen Fleiß und die super Berichte....leider kann ich zu Euren Zeiten nicht mitfahren, aber ich hoffe es klappt einmal.


----------



## Bikermario (17. Oktober 2013)

Na dann wolln wir mal. Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht.
Viel Spaß beim raten.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Oktober 2013)

Tut mir sehr leid, aber hatten wir schon mal (#3190).


----------



## Bikermario (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo! Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, hab das Bild geändert und möchte eigentlich bloß wissen welcher See das ist.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo! Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, hab das Bild geändert und möchte eigentlich bloß wissen welcher See das ist.
> Gruß Bikermario


Nun ja Bikermario, es ist der Hufeisensee. Dein Bike steht am Ostufer.


----------



## Bikermario (18. Oktober 2013)

Also noch genauer kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen. Echt super.
Na hast du noch ein schönes Bild für uns?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Nun denn, hier eine Aufnahme die schon etwas älter ist.
Wo bin ich hier mit schmalen Lencker lang gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (18. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun denn, hier eine Aufnahme die schon etwas älter ist.
> Wo bin ich hier mit schmalen Lencker lang gefahren?



Westlich von Großwilsdorf bei Naumburg. Die Toten Täler ?
Zum Orchideen gucken Wenn es dort ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Westlich von Großwilsdorf bei Naumburg. Die Toten Täler ?
> Zum Orchideen gucken Wenn es dort ist.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja kasebi ist korrekt. Ich glaube da waren wir vor zwei Jahren.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja kasebi ist korrekt. Ich glaube da waren wir vor zwei Jahren.



Bild kommt aber erst morgen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2013)

So da will ich mal
Also wo das ist dürfte relativ schnell und einfach zu erraten sein. Deswegen will ich dieses mal noch wissen was das für ein Gebäude ist.






Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2013)

@Kasebi, war ich da schon mal?


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Kasebi, war ich da schon mal?



Weit mehr als einmal
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Weit mehr als einmal
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


>



Ich bin jetzt wirklich überrascht. Dabei ist Udo mit mir diese Straße auf der ich stehe schon hoch wie runter gefahren. Aber die meißten konzentrieren sich da wohl mehr auf die Straße. Hier aber noch ein Tipp Zwischen dem Gebäude mit dem roten Dach (Das suche ich nicht) und dem Anbau an das Torhaus geht ein recht interessanter Weg rein. Den fahren wir immer wenn wir von dort ins Thüringische wollen. Obwohl der nächste Ort noch zu Sachsen Anhalt gehört. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2013)

Will denn keiner? Dann Hier ein weiterer Tipp. Wenn ich mich rumdrehe und wieder bergan fahre komme ich an einen Ort wo einst ein deutsches Volkslied entstand. In der ersten Strophe werden bestimmte Gebäude an einem Fluß und ihr beklagenswerter Zustand besungen. Und nein es ist kein Lied aus der DDR. Als die gegründet wurde war das Lied weit über 100Jahre alt
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Oktober 2013)

Mir geht's wie Udo.


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Oktober 2013)

An der Saale hellem Strande, stehen Burgen stolz und kühn. Ihre Dächer sind zerfallen und der Wind halt durch die Hallen, Wolken ziehen drüber hin......
Wäre dies das passende Liedgut?


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> An der Saale hellem Strande, stehen Burgen stolz und kühn. Ihre Dächer sind zerfallen und der Wind halt durch die Hallen, Wolken ziehen drüber hin......
> Wäre dies das passende Liedgut?



Ja, nun dürfte der Rest auch nicht allzu schwer fallen. Mit Udo bin ich da zuletzt im Februar lang gefahren.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ja, nun dürfte der Rest auch nicht allzu schwer fallen. Mit Udo bin ich da zuletzt im Februar lang gefahren.
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Nun ja, wir sind im Februar zur Rudelsburg gefahren, mit Pannen vor dem Aufstieg zur Rudelsburg. Da war das Wetter aber nicht so schön wie auf dem Foto. Trotzdem weiß ich nicht wo es sein sollte zw. Naumburg und Saaleck. Ist wohl doch nicht so leicht kasebi?


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ja, wir sind im Februar zur Rudelsburg gefahren, mit Pannen vor dem Aufstieg zur Rudelsburg. Da war das Wetter aber nicht so schön wie auf dem Foto. Trotzdem weiß ich nicht wo es sein sollte zw. Naumburg und Saaleck. Ist wohl doch nicht so leicht kasebi?



Wo wurde "An der Saale hellem Strande geschrieben.Und wo geht die fahrstraße von dort runter. Dann hast du wenigstens den Ort.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mich einmischen darf,
aus Richtung Rudelburg kommend runter nach Saaleck steht links das Gebäude....gegenüber des Zickzackweges zur Burg Saaleck.
Was das für ein Gebäude ist weiß ich nicht......vielleicht ein Klostergebäude ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einmischen darf,
> aus Richtung Rudelburg kommend runter nach Saaleck steht links das Gebäude....gegenüber des Zickzackweges zur Burg Saaleck.
> Was das für ein Gebäude ist weiß ich nicht......vielleicht ein Klostergebäude ?


Nun könnte hinkommen, ich hatte da wohl nur den Blick auf 5 Meter vor meinen Vorderrad fokussiert gehabt.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einmischen darf,
> aus Richtung Rudelburg kommend runter nach Saaleck steht links das Gebäude....gegenüber des Zickzackweges zur Burg Saaleck.
> Was das für ein Gebäude ist weiß ich nicht......vielleicht ein Klostergebäude ?



Also Ort und Lage sind richtig. Das laß ich gelten. Es ist das Eingangsgebäude der ehemaligen Saalecker Werkstätten. Kulturell und ideologich ein ziemlich zweischneidiges Schwert. Googelt mal nach Paul Schultze-Naumburg und ihr wißt warum.
Vom Fuß der Burg Saaleck hat man einen ganz passablen Blick auf das Gelände
Comfortbiker mach weiter
Also bis dann
Kasebi

Noch einen Nachtrag: Der Weg der da links vor dem Torhaus reingeht steigt leicht an. Da er mit Kopfsteinplaster belegt ist fährt sich das ganz übel. Vor allem wenn es feucht ist. Dann wird das ein schöner Wiesenweg der nach Rödigen führt. Von dort kommt man schnell ins thüringische Weindorf Kaatschen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

ich fand auch mal ein Korn, irgendwie bin ich immer zu schnell unterwegs und rausche an vielen Fotomotiven vorbei.
Hier muss wohl die Bremse geklemmt haben  und mein Stoker hatte die Zeit zum knipsen.......
wo steht dieser markante Baum?


----------



## Ruedi04 (21. Oktober 2013)

Cooles Bike! Aber wo das ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2013)

Also, die Unstrut ist es wohl nicht, weil dieser Fluss hier breiter ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Soll ich mal mit den Tipps anfangen .
Der Fluss ist ein Teich.....die Namensgrundlage für das Gewässer kommt aus dem Nagetierbereich.


----------



## HorstBond (23. Oktober 2013)

...wobei in anderen Quellen eher auf wollproduzierende Vierbeiner als Namensgeber verwiesen wird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich wusste nicht, das die Tierchen auch Wolle produzieren.....Holzwolle könnte ich mir vorstellen ....kannst uns ja mal die Quelle verraten



Cool..... was wird es für ein Tandem @HorstBond ?


----------



## HorstBond (23. Oktober 2013)

http://www.visit-world.com/de/360panorama/v/ids/dexdtj-Loebitz-Schafteich
 @Comfortbiker: Das Tandem ist mittlerweile fertig, ein Drössiger Rahmen mit Starrgabel und Rohloff. Mittlerweile ist mir / uns allerdings ein wenig die Zeit zum fahren abhanden gekommen :-/


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wieder mal was Neues kennengelernt. Durch Löbitz bin ich sicherlich schon etliche Male durch, aber leider nur auf der Straße. Das nächste Mal aber unbedingt am Seeufer lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja interessant.....bei mir heißt der Teich Hamsterteich 
Da sind wir auf der Radacht unterwegs gewesen....war eine schöne Tour. Etwas nervig waren nur immer diese engen Barrikaden auf den Radwegen.....einmal hatte sich der Stokerlenker fast eingehakt .

Also Du musst jetzt weitermachen  @HorstBond

Mit Eurem Tandem könnt Ihr ja richtig Strecke machen .....wo ist es denn stationiert...hier in Naumburg?


----------



## HorstBond (23. Oktober 2013)

Da ich auch eher wenig fotografiere beim biken ist schwierig was geeignetes für hier zu finden. Für Udo wirds sicher wieder langweilig 
Also wo gehts da links hin?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Oktober 2013)

Hasenteiche gibts im Harz, aber die sehen irgendwie anders aus.

Ach so, habe so lange überlegt und nun ist's schon gelöst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich sage mal, das Objekt liegt an der Saale  (aber ganz genau weiß ich´s nicht, der rot/weiße Pfosten stört mich).....und damit die Harzer Region zum Zuge kommt ......vertrödele ich ein bisschen die Zeit


----------



## kalihalde (23. Oktober 2013)

... würde gerne die Unstrut ins Spiel bringen.

Beste Grüße
kalihalde


----------



## HorstBond (23. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... würde gerne die Unstrut ins Spiel bringen.



Nein, da hatte Comfortbiker schon recht mit der Saale.


----------



## kalihalde (23. Oktober 2013)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Nein, da hatte Comfortbiker schon recht mit der Saale.


 
... hab´s bei genauerer Betrachtung auch erkannt, dass mich meine Erinnerung doch trügt, und meine Vermutung "Wehr Wendelstein" nicht stimmen kann, da die Unstrut da in einem Bogen um den Schleusenkanal fließt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Auch ein schönes Wehr


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2013)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Da ich auch eher wenig fotografiere beim biken ist schwierig was geeignetes für hier zu finden. Für Udo wirds sicher wieder langweilig
> Also wo gehts da links hin?


Ich halte mich mal bedeckt. Aber da gibt es eine Höhle auf der anderen Seite, nicht zugänglich, da dort die Fledermäuse schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBond (24. Oktober 2013)

Hat keiner Lust oder ist es echt so schwer? 
Das gesuchte Objekt, aus der anderen Richtung fotografiert, war übrigens schon mal im Rätsel-Thread drin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter ist zu gut, da sind Alle noch biken die nicht auf Arbeit sind. Ich denke heute Abend kommen wieder Lösungsversuche


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Einfahrt zur Oeblitzschleuse stromaufwärts. Geradezu Saaleufer, dort befindet sich die Bärenhöhle von Goseck.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Oktober 2013)

Bin jetzt mal die Saale im südl. Teil Sa.-An. (leider nur auf der Karte) abgefahren und denke, daß es die Oeblitzschleuse bei Goseck ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Hängt Ihr telepathisch zusammen ?


----------



## HorstBond (25. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Einfahrt zur Oeblitzschleuse stromaufwärts. Geradezu Saaleufer, dort befindet sich die Bärenhöhle von Goseck.





Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal die Saale im südl. Teil Sa.-An. (leider nur auf der Karte) abgefahren und denke, daß es die Oeblitzschleuse bei Goseck ist.



Ihr habt beide recht aber Udo war eine Minute schneller und darf weitermachen. 
Vielleicht gibts mal wieder was für die Rätselfreunde aus der Mitte bzw dem Norden. Die letzten 3-4 Bilder waren ja alle aus einer Ecke hier im Süden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
bin aus dem Ausland wieder zurück und suche jetzt ein Bild


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Wo gehört dieses Tier hin und wo befindet sich sein Standort?
Habe es mal leicht gemacht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Oktober 2013)

In Alexisbad stand früher einer, falls er noch da ist, könnte er es sein.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In Alexisbad stand früher einer, falls er noch da ist, könnte er es sein.


Falls er noch da sein sollte, ist es der Gesuchte leider nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe letztens (siehe Laubfärbung) diesen Hirsch gesehen. 





War übrigens auch im Harz .


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens (siehe Laubfärbung) diesen Hirsch gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein gesuchter sieht genauso aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2013)

....das ist ja Der selbe


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....das ist ja Der selbe


Ja und wir hatten sogar den selben Standpunkt, von wo wir es abgelichtet hatten. Ich war ein paar Tage früher da, sieht man an der Laubfärbung.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Oktober 2013)

So eine Geheimniskrämerei! Wo isses denn nun?


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> So eine Geheimniskrämerei! Wo isses denn nun?


Ich weiß es und kalihalde auch, dann soll er mal lösen, oder ich löse dann morgen auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch ein etwas größerer Ausschnitt.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2013)

Na gut, dann versuche ich mich mal an der Lösung, ehe Ritter Runkel mich noch wegen "Spielverzögerung" offiziell verwarnt.

1.) weitere Vergrößerung des Bildausschnittes






2.) Pfeil - Denkmal zwischen Thale und Treseburg.

Ach ja, nebenan befindet sich die Stempelstelle Nr. 68 der HWN


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Na gut, dann versuche ich mich mal an der Lösung, ehe Ritter Runkel mich noch wegen "Spielverzögerung" offiziell verwarnt.
> ...........................................
> Ach ja, nebenan befindet sich die Stempelstelle Nr. 68 der HWN


Gut kalihalde, natürlich alles richtig. Dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke, Udo1.

Hier ist das neue Rätselbild.





Wo bin ich?

Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## kalihalde (29. Oktober 2013)

Na, alle vom Sturm weggepustet?

Vielleicht zwei kleine Hinweise.
1.) Der erste Teil des Namens vom gesuchten Ort hat was mit einem Wetterphänomen zu tun. 
2.) Es befindet sich keine Stempelstelle in unmittelbarer Nähe


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Oktober 2013)

In welcher Höhe wurde den das Foto gemacht?


----------



## kalihalde (29. Oktober 2013)

Sind die Hinweise so unbrauchbar, dass man sofort eine weitere Frage stellen muss?  Vielleicht gleich nach den Koordinaten? 
Ich vermute, Deine Höhenfrage bezieht sich auf die Höhe über NN, oder doch eher so Höhe  im Sinne von in der Nähe von?
Ach, das sind ja jetzt auch viele Fragen von mir und keine wirkliche Antwort.

Die Höhe beträgt irgendwo zwischen 100 und 500 m üNN . Genauere Angaben machen die Lösung leider zu leicht .


----------



## Chris650 (30. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Höhe beträgt irgendwo zwischen 100 und 500 m üNN . Genauere Angaben machen die Lösung leider zu leicht .



Befindet sich in der Nähe die Teufelsmauer von Blankenburg?


----------



## kalihalde (30. Oktober 2013)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Befindet sich in der Nähe die Teufelsmauer von Blankenburg?


 
Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg .
Einfach weiter laufen, dann bist Du am Ziel .

Der Felsen hat einen Namen, den hätte ich gerne gewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (30. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg .
> Einfach weiter laufen, dann bist Du am Ziel .
> 
> Der Felsen hat einen Namen, den hätte ich gerne gewusst.



Dann ist es die Gewittergrotte.


----------



## kalihalde (30. Oktober 2013)

Richtig Chris650, Du darfst weiter machen.

Wiki sagt: "... *Gewittergrotte* ist der Name einer markanten Felsformation an der Teufelsmauer zwischen Blankenburg (Harz) und dem Ortsteil Timmenrode. Sie befindet sich am 1934 ausgebauten Wanderweg an der Nordseite der Teufelsmauer, östlich des Heidelberges am Rand des Sautroges. Sie ist mit einer Sandsteintafel gekennzeichnet. Ferner erläutert eine Tafel die Entstehungsgeschichte der auffälligen Sandsteinverwitterungen. ..."

Hier noch was von panoramio.

Spezieller Service für Ritter Runkel: Die Gewittergrotte liegt ca. 300 m üNN. Der Wanderweg auf der Nordseite ist fahrbar, aber nicht so schön wie der auf der Südseite. Kammweg ist nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Chris650 (30. Oktober 2013)

Gannz einfach. Wo steht der Fotograf?


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2013)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Gannz einfach. Wo steht der Fotograf?


Hinter einem Geländer. ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2013)

Stimmungsvolles Foto , aufgenommen vom Rand einer Kiesgrube.


----------



## Burba (30. Oktober 2013)

ohha, das sieht mal wieder interessant aus. Es scheint ja n alter Steinbruch zu sein, der das hier im Lande übliche rötliche Gestein enthält (ist so selten ).
Das letzte Rätsel war für mich Ansporn, ich werd morgen nach Blankenburg fahren und den Teufelsmauerstieg abfahren (ist hoffentlich einigermaßen ausgeschildert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (30. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hinter einem Geländer. ich weiß es nicht.


 
Udo1, guck mal am Horizont, da erkennt man, glaube ich, eine "Landmarke" 

Und ja, ein sehr schönes Foto, Chris650 .



Burba schrieb:


> Das letzte Rätsel war für mich Ansporn, ich werd morgen nach Blankenburg fahren und den Teufelsmauerstieg abfahren (ist hoffentlich einigermaßen ausgeschildert).


 
Schöne Gegend dort. Sehr zu empfehlen. Die Ostharz Runde 2.0 am 28.09.2013 mit micha.qlb führte unter anderem an der Teufelsmauer zwischen Blankenburg und Neinstedt entlang. Wir sind dabei den südlichen Hangweg ab Blankenburg gefahren. Dieser ist ein bisschen anspruchsvoller als der nördliche Hangweg, wie ich bei einer Wanderung letzte Woche feststellen konnte. Kammweg ist wirklich nicht fahrbar. GPS Daten habe ich nicht, aber vielleicht einer der Mitfahrer. Zu Deiner Einstimmung ein Filmchen vom südlichen Hangweg.

 
Entschuldigung für OT


----------



## Burba (30. Oktober 2013)

ach was solls, ich rate mal n bisschen: chris kommt aus Halle, in den meisten Steinbrüchen kriegt man nasse Füsse...ich tippe auf den Steinbruch am Petersberg


----------



## Burba (30. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, guck mal am Horizont, da erkennt man, glaube ich, eine "Landmarke"
> 
> Und ja, ein sehr schönes Foto, Chris650 .
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Film, interessante Perspektive, ne Tour quasi rückwärts zu sehen . Da werd ich morgen mein geschaltetes Schwergewicht (Kona Honzo) nehmen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, guck mal am Horizont, da erkennt man, glaube ich, eine "Landmarke"
> 
> Und ja, ein sehr schönes Foto, Chris650 .
> 
> ...........


Genau hinten am Horizont ist das EON-Kraftwerk von Schkopau zu sehen.


----------



## Chris650 (30. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ach was solls, ich rate mal n bisschen: chris kommt aus Halle, in den meisten Steinbrüchen kriegt man nasse Füsse...ich tippe auf den Steinbruch am Petersberg



Naja, ist OK ;-). Ich stehe auf der Wiese vor dem Steinbruch.


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2013)

ha, ich hab mal was rausgekriegt

Ich nehme an, dass das jetzt zu einfach ist, aber ich hab nix andres.
Wie heißt diese Stelle, wo war ich letzte Woche eine Pause gemacht habe?


----------



## micha.qlb (31. Oktober 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, guck mal am Horizont, da erkennt man, glaube ich, eine "Landmarke"
> 
> Und ja, ein sehr schönes Foto, Chris650 .
> 
> ...



http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=maecdpqpzlsjcohn

Der Teufelsmauerstieg ist in seiner Komplettheit glaube nich ausgeschildert. Wenn man sich aber entlang der TM also von Ballenstedt nach Blankenburg (oder umgekehrt) entlang hangelt macht man nix verkehrt


----------



## fm7775 (31. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ha, ich hab mal was rausgekriegt
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass das jetzt zu einfach ist, aber ich hab nix andres.
> Wie heißt diese Stelle, wo war ich letzte Woche eine Pause gemacht habe?




Selketal?


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2013)

So, hab die Tour von Blankenburg aus gemacht, bin hinter Timmenrode irgendwo falsch abgebogen (das führte dann zu einem ungeplanten Besuch von Quedlinburg), hab dann von den Gegensteinen aus die Sache rückwärts aufgerollt (da fand ich dann auch die Ausschilderung zum Stieg). Das Wetter, die Vorharzlandschaft und diese geologischen Formationen ergaben eine Traumtour .

Um nun mal wieder diesem Tread gerecht zu werden, ich hätte gedacht, mein Rätsel ist total leicht. Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> So, hab die Tour von Blankenburg aus gemacht, bin hinter Timmenrode irgendwo falsch abgebogen (das führte dann zu einem ungeplanten Besuch von Quedlinburg), hab dann von den Gegensteinen aus die Sache rückwärts aufgerollt (da fand ich dann auch die Ausschilderung zum Stieg). Das Wetter, die Vorharzlandschaft und diese geologischen Formationen ergaben eine Traumtour .
> 
> Um nun mal wieder diesem Tread gerecht zu werden, ich hätte gedacht, mein Rätsel ist total leicht. Keiner ne Ahnung?


Also ich bin auch für Selketal. Ich sage mal Selketalblick HWN204


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2013)

hoppla, da ist mir fm beim schreiben dazwischen gerutscht.
die grobe Richtung stimmt schon, aber das geht viel genauer .
Ein Name bitte.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> hoppla, da ist mir fm beim schreiben dazwischen gerutscht.
> die grobe Richtung stimmt schon, aber das geht viel genauer .
> Ein Name bitte.


Dann könnte es vielleicht die Ackeburg sein.


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2013)

ok, ich tu noch n Foto dazu und geb nen Tip: es soll was mit ner Sage zu tun haben


----------



## Chris650 (31. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ok, ich tu noch n Foto dazu und geb nen Tip: es soll was mit ner Sage zu tun haben



Mägdetrappe?


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2013)

richtig!

Nach heftigem Bergaufschieben von Mägdesprung aus war das ein herrlicher Fleck für ein Picknick, bin dann weiter über den Klippenweg Richtung Alexisbad.


----------



## downhillsau (31. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Nach heftigem Bergaufschieben von Mägdesprung aus war das ein herrlicher Fleck für ein Picknick, bin dann weiter über den Klippenweg Richtung Alexisbad.



Bist du von Mägdesprung den trail hoch, wo sich die zwei Straßen trennen? Den muss man doch andersrum fahren. Auf jeden Fall ne schöne Gegend dort.


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Bist du von Mägdesprung den trail hoch, wo sich die zwei Straßen trennen? Den muss man doch andersrum fahren. Auf jeden Fall ne schöne Gegend dort.


Na ich war von Ermsleben aus Selkeaufwärts auf Tour, da war ein Stück schieben eben mit drin


----------



## Chris650 (31. Oktober 2013)

Welches Gebäude sieht man?


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Oktober 2013)

Das-ist-das-Haus-vom-Ni-co-laus  ...oh ist ja noch was anderes da...das kenne ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. Oktober 2013)

Wenn auf dem Schornstein das Zeichen eines deutschen Automobilkonzerns wäre, hätte ich eine Idee , aber so


----------



## Chris650 (1. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Schornstein das Zeichen eines deutschen Automobilkonzerns wäre, hätte ich eine Idee , aber so



Richtig.


----------



## fm7775 (1. November 2013)

nur was für insider


----------



## kalihalde (1. November 2013)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich richtig liege, denn ich kenne den Schornstein vom VW-Autohaus in Halle am Holzplatz eigentlich so






Aber jetzt habe ich ein Bild gefunden, auf dem das VW-Zeichen auch fehlt. Wahrscheinlich wird das immer vom Schornstein geholt, wenn Feierabend ist .






Neues Rätselbild wird gesucht und im Laufe des Tages eingestellt.


----------



## kalihalde (1. November 2013)

Und Bitteschön, das nächste Rätsel.





Wo bin ich?

Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## downhillsau (1. November 2013)

Ohne es genau zu wissen, bringe ich mal den Birnbaumteich in der Nähe von Harzgerode ins Spiel. War da aber schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (1. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Ohne es genau zu wissen, bringe ich mal den Birnbaumteich in der Nähe von Harzgerode ins Spiel. War da aber schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr.


 
Treffer, versenkt 

Birnbaumteich bei Neudorf bzw. Harzgerode ist korrekt.

downhillsau, bitte das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## downhillsau (1. November 2013)

Hmmh ok. An den Steg kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern. 

Zu welchem Park gehört dieses Gebäude?


----------



## tomarrow (1. November 2013)

ihr seid hier aber schon derbe im kreis harzgerode unterwegs, wa?

erstaunlich, wenn man sich so eure herkunft ansieht


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich richtig liege, denn ich kenne den Schornstein vom VW-Autohaus in Halle am Holzplatz eigentlich so



Muß noch mal dazwischen funken. Gehörte der Schornstein zum ehemaligen Kraftwek/Heizhaus am Holzplatzß Unser Betrieb (Kesselbau Halle - Zeitz) hatte dort ne Dauerbaustelle. Ein erbämliches Dreckloch. Daneben befand sich auch zu Ostzeiten schon eine KFZ Werkstatt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## kalihalde (2. November 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Muß noch mal dazwischen funken. Gehörte der Schornstein zum ehemaligen Kraftwek/Heizhaus am Holzplatzß Unser Betrieb (Kesselbau Halle - Zeitz) hatte dort ne Dauerbaustelle. Ein erbämliches Dreckloch. Daneben befand sich auch zu Ostzeiten schon eine KFZ Werkstatt.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Jo, Kasebi . Guck mal in den Link (Idee), da gibt´s geschichtliches.



kalihalde schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Schornstein das Zeichen eines deutschen Automobilkonzerns wäre, hätte ich eine Idee , aber so


 
Zum aktuellen Rätsel habe ich erst mal keinen Plan .


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> .................
> Zum aktuellen Rätsel habe ich erst mal keinen Plan .


Ich auch nicht, ist mir völlig unbekannt.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. November 2013)

ich fange mal an zu raten.

ist das evtl ne kleine Kapelle??? o.ä.??


----------



## downhillsau (2. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich fange mal an zu raten.
> 
> ist das evtl ne kleine Kapelle??? o.ä.??



Ne, nich das ich wüsste. 
Umgangssprachlich steht das Gebäude und natürlich der Park auf der Alten Burg. Dort gibts übrigens was ganz besonderes zu sehen.


----------



## Burba (2. November 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher, scheine das schon mal gesehen zu haben vor Jahren.
Roseburg?


----------



## downhillsau (2. November 2013)

Auch nicht, aber wird schon langsam wärmer. Der Name stammt von einer alten Burg, die dort oben mal gestanden hat. Die Überreste befinden sich übrigens in dem eingezäunten Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, wie das Teil heißt, steht aber m.E. im Zoo in Aschersleben. Nicht weit entfernt steht noch eine Turmruine, in der jetzt Eulen hausen...


----------



## downhillsau (3. November 2013)

Das stimmt Hasifisch. Dann spiele ich mal den Ball nach WR.

Wobei ich den immer noch als Tierpark Aschersleben im Kopf habe. Wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied? Das Burgwärterhäuschen steht rechter Hand vom Eingang, wenn man den Rundweg über die Burg lang geht. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkanlagen_in_Aschersleben

Von dieser Seite führt der ein oder andere trail steil ins Einetal hinunter. 

Nächster Tip wäre folgendes Bild gewesen:


----------



## Hasifisch (3. November 2013)

Na dann hab´ich was vom Feiertag. Wo quält isch meine Kleine den Berg hoch?
Schwer? Dann helfe ich morgen nach...


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2013)

Hmmm...diese Ecke schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

....ein gepflegtes Örtchen


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2013)

ich werfe mal Stolberg in den Raum


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich werfe mal Stolberg in den Raum



Soll ich das als Lösung werten?

Ist korrekt!


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2013)

ja..

aber ich habe gecheatet. Mit dem Straßenschild in Bild zwei habe ich Galgenraten gemacht und dann gegoogelt und dann wieder geraten 



wo steht dieser Taubenturm? Der Name des Gebäudes ist gesucht und natürlich der passende Ort dazu.

Hinweis: der Besitzer des Objektes, ein sehr beliebter Immobilien ..äähem ..Besitzer dieses Ortes , sitzt gern mal höchstpersönlich am Eingang und sammelt Spenden


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2013)

Bin wegen der Dunkelheit nicht sicher - aber es könnte der auf Schäfers Hof in Osterwieck sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2013)

nein, in Osterwieck is es nicht


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2013)

Okay - Westerburg auch nicht.
Mehr Taubentürme kenn ich SA nicht...also musst du dich irren...


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2013)

geb mal nen Hinweis

das Datum des Bildes impliziert unmittelbar, dass es aus der Adventszeit stammen könnte


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2013)

Taubenturm in Quedlinburg "Stieg 29"


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2013)

krass...der Udo kennt Sachen. UNd ich wohne schon 14 Jahre hier 

aber NEIN... das ist nicht die korrekte Lösung


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> krass...der Udo kennt Sachen. UNd ich wohne schon 14 Jahre hier
> 
> aber NEIN... das ist nicht die korrekte Lösung


MMh vielleicht
  Quedlinburg Adelshof auch Fleischhof genannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

....den hatte ich auch, aber der Turm sieht anders aus 

....nein, Udo hat recht


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

sieht aber aus wie Udo`s Fleischerhof


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2013)

Fleischhof ist richtig, weils glaube mal als Schlachthof missbraucht wurde

Adelshof ist auch richtig, weil:

klick


----------



## Chris650 (6. November 2013)

Weiter gehts.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Weiter gehts.


Gleich, muss erst duschen, war eine anstrengende WP-Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

So nun das Rätsel, wo genau bin ich hier über dieses Hufeisen gestolpert?
Koordinate reicht schon.


----------



## kalihalde (6. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So nun das Rätsel, wo genau bin ich hier über dieses Hufeisen gestolpert?
> Koordinate reicht schon.


 
, ... Nein. Ich halte mich erst mal vornehm zurück .


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> , ... Nein. Ich halte mich erst mal vornehm zurück .


Aha


----------



## micha.qlb (6. November 2013)

ich hoffe du hast das Flatterband nich ignoriert


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Nette Idee, der Stein....könnte mir auch irgendwann ....gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast das Flatterband nich ignoriert


Flatterbänder werden von mir grundsätzlich beachtet.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. November 2013)

Ich weiß auch nicht, wo das sein soll. 
Aber was zu #4110 : als ich heute vormittag am Holzplatz (VW-Autohaus) langgeradelt bin, war auch kein Zeichen auf dem Schornstein. Ist mir sonst noch nie aufgefallen und ich fahr dort eigentlich öfter vorbei.


----------



## kalihalde (7. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was zu #4110 : als ich heute vormittag am Holzplatz (VW-Autohaus) langgeradelt bin, war auch kein Zeichen auf dem Schornstein. Ist mir sonst noch nie aufgefallen und ich fahr dort eigentlich öfter vorbei.


 
Tja, wahrscheinlich ist das VW-Zeichen dann jetzt tatsächlich nicht mehr da. Es hat sich immer langsam gedreht und im Dunkeln blau geleuchtet .

Hier nochmal ein Bild aus Richtung Gasometer auf den Schornstein.







Ach, zum aktuellen Rätsel halten sich ja bislang alle zurück. Dann will ich mal das Schweigen brechen.

"Mythenweg" in Thale , wo genau da kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich vermute mal zwischen Parkplatz Ziel Downhillstrecke und Talstation Seilbahn.


----------



## Chris650 (7. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, wo das sein soll.
> Aber was zu #4110 : als ich heute vormittag am Holzplatz (VW-Autohaus) langgeradelt bin, war auch kein Zeichen auf dem Schornstein. Ist mir sonst noch nie aufgefallen und ich fahr dort eigentlich öfter vorbei.




Es ist mir auch erst auf dem PC beim Bearbeiten des Fotos aufgefallen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Tja, wahrscheinlich ist das VW-Zeichen dann jetzt tatsächlich nicht mehr da. Es hat sich immer langsam gedreht und im Dunkeln blau geleuchtet .
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Bild aus Richtung Gasometer auf den Schornstein.
> 
> ...


Genau so ist es 51 43.9\'0''N   11 1.6\'0'' E Höhe ü.NN 470 m
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## micha.qlb (7. November 2013)

diese Hufeisen sind dort überall verscharrt..ich meine aber eher so in in und um den Friedenspark. 

Hagen, wir sind auf den Dingern schon entlang geradelt. Die Straße oberhalb des Parkes..in Richtung Hexe 

achja Udo..470m üNN halte ich für recht optimistisch


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> diese Hufeisen sind dort überall verscharrt..ich meine aber eher so in in und um den Friedenspark.
> 
> Hagen, wir sind auf den Dingern schon entlang geradelt. Die Straße oberhalb des Parkes..in Richtung Hexe
> 
> achja Udo..470m üNN halte ich für recht optimistisch


Ich korrigiere:
32 U 639861 5734541 Höhe ü.NN 182 m laut Topo 2010 GARMIN


----------



## kalihalde (7. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal weiter.


 
Aber gerne doch, Udo1.





Wo dürfen wir nur schieben?


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch, Udo1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Schild habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (7. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So ein Schild habe ich noch nie gesehen.


 
... das kann ich gar nicht richtig glauben. Da bist Du garantiert schon vorbei gekommen .


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... das kann ich gar nicht richtig glauben. Da bist Du garantiert schon vorbei gekommen .


Dann muss ich es wohl ignoriert haben.


----------



## fm7775 (8. November 2013)

soll das im Bodetal sein, Gasthaus Königsruh?

Wenn man von der Teufelsbrücke zum Gasthaus unterwegs ist, geht es links rum, da hinter kommt auch gleich ein Stelle der Bergrettung.


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> soll das im Bodetal sein, Gasthaus Königsruh?
> 
> Wenn man von der Teufelsbrücke zum Gasthaus unterwegs ist, geht es links rum, da hinter kommt auch gleich ein Stelle der Bergrettung.


An die Stelle, wo das Kfz der Bergrettung steht kann ich mich erinnern, aber an das Schild nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (8. November 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> soll das im Bodetal sein, Gasthaus Königsruh?


 
Deine Frage lass ich mal als Antwort gelten . fm7775, bitte übernehmen.

Gasthaus Königsruh ist richtig. Das Schild hängt (auch) aus Richtung Treseburg kommend, und weist den geneigten Radfahrer höflichst darauf hin, dass er gefälligst nicht durch den Biergarten brettern soll .




(meine Kamera kommt irgendwie mit dem Gegenlicht nicht zurecht)




(hier noch mal der Ausblick vom Gasthaus Königsruh zum Hexentanzplatz, leider ohne Schild )


----------



## fm7775 (9. November 2013)

Ok, schnell noch ein Bild holen

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (9. November 2013)

Wo war ich


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Wo war ich
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Ja so genau weiß ich dass nicht, Bild ist zu weiß, kann nichts so richtig erkennen.


----------



## fm7775 (9. November 2013)

Probleme mit upload. Nutze tapatalk. Jetzt sollte es da sein 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Probleme mit upload. Nutze tapatalk. Jetzt sollte es da sein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Ja jetzt sehe ich was, aber ich weiß nicht wo der kleine Vierbeiner langgelaufen ist. Links der Felsen hinter der Birke irritiert mich ein wenig.


----------



## fm7775 (9. November 2013)

die meisten Fotos, sind auch nicht aus dieser Richtung. Die meisten stehen etwas weiter vorne und knipsen dann nach links, also den linken Felsen im Motiv und dahinter dann ein weiteres Highlight


----------



## lucie (11. November 2013)

Paternosterklippen? Weiter links sollte dann der Brocken um die Ecke lunzen...


----------



## fm7775 (12. November 2013)

100% richtig

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucie (12. November 2013)

Na dann will ich auch einmal:






Wo wurde das Bild aufgenommen und zu welcher Anlage gehört das Gebäude?


----------



## micha.qlb (12. November 2013)

könnt schwören, dass ich das schon mal gesehen habe..

würde es in Halle einordnen...aber wo da?? Keine Ahnung


----------



## lucie (12. November 2013)

Nö, Halle isses nich, da komme ich eigentlich her, ist eher so in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (12. November 2013)

Das gesuchte Objekt sollte sich in einer der "fotogensten" Gegenden von Sachsen-Anhalt befinden, wenn man die letzten Bilderrätsel als Maßstab nimmt .


----------



## lucie (12. November 2013)

Jo, ist wirklich ein sehr fotogener Ort in einer wunderschönen Gegend. Kein Wunder, dass es so viele Fotos von dort gibt.


----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2013)

also ich weiß ich kenn das...beim besten willen weiß ich aber nicht woher. Könnte jetzt mit den Tipps einfach mal unbedarft auf Thale tippen. 

Brauche mehr input


----------



## kalihalde (13. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> also ich weiß ich kenn das...beim besten willen weiß ich aber nicht woher. Könnte jetzt mit den Tipps einfach mal unbedarft auf Thale tippen.
> 
> Brauche mehr input




Thale sollte warm bis heiß sein, wenn es das ist, woran ich bei dem wirklich sehr schönen Bild von lucie denke.


----------



## lucie (13. November 2013)

Thale ist ganz heiß. In der Nähe kann man auch gern mal ein Zelt aufschlagen.


----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2013)

aha..mit den Tipps und Google hab ichs... es ist in Thale und zwar das Kloster Wendhusen. Das Stück Mauer mit dem vergitterten Fenster liegt m.E. direkt an der Straße und wenn man Richtung Teufelsmauer hoch fährt, und ich fahre da IMMER lang, kommt man direkt dran vorbei.


----------



## lucie (13. November 2013)

Der Kanditat hat 100 Punkte und muß ein neues Foto aus der Kiste kramen...


----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2013)

das hat man dann davon, wenn mann so rätseleifrig ist und dann mit ergoogeltem Wissen prahlen muss ohne nen Bild zu haben 

Wir hatten das schon mal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Ich hoffe unser Rätselobmann Udo1 lässt das so durchgehen.




wo bin ich


----------



## lucie (13. November 2013)

Könnte Burg Regenstein sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2013)

Nein, die ist es nicht.


----------



## fm7775 (13. November 2013)

Halberstadt? Klusberge?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha.qlb (13. November 2013)

japp...des ist richtig. ist die "kapelle" vom klusfelsen


----------



## tomarrow (14. November 2013)

ist das in aschersleben ?


----------



## micha.qlb (14. November 2013)

Nein. Das ist in Halberstadt in den Klusbergen. UNweit der ehemaligen Kaserne

http://www.harzfreund.de/Harzvorland/Klusfelsen/klusfelsen.html


----------



## fm7775 (14. November 2013)

Tomarrow, deine Internetverbindung hat ne Störungen. Das nächste Rätsel ist auch schon gelöst 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (18. November 2013)

@fm7775 .. Frank, du bist glaube am Drannsten


----------



## fm7775 (18. November 2013)

Ich weiss, Bild kommt morgen

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fm7775 (18. November 2013)

Es sei denn, Du hast eins, dann kannst Du sofort.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

...wieso, ist Dein Internet auch so langsam wie bei mir


----------



## Chris650 (19. November 2013)

....um mal die Sache etwas zu beleben.

Wo steht dieses "Ding"?






http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10675091584/sizes/c/


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. November 2013)

In der Fischer-von-Erlach-Strasse in Halle leuchtet so was auf dem Dach. Aber ich glaube, die Dinger dort haben Würfelform...


----------



## Chris650 (21. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In der Fischer-von-Erlach-Strasse in Halle leuchtet so was auf dem Dach. Aber ich glaube, die Dinger dort haben Würfelform...



Nein,der Ort befindet sich aber auch an der Saale.


----------



## Chris650 (24. November 2013)

...in Bernburg steht es.


----------



## downhillsau (25. November 2013)

Darf ich mich jetzt einfach vordrängeln? Hmmh, mach ich einfach.

Passt nämlich ganz gut, da wir grad beim leuchten waren. Wo wurde E.T. aufgenommen, als er durch die Luft flog? Und was stimmt hier nicht?
Zusätzlich gibts noch einen eigenen schmerzhaften Tip.


----------



## kalihalde (25. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Darf ich mich jetzt einfach vordrängeln? Hmmh, mach ich einfach.
> 
> Passt nämlich ganz gut, da wir grad beim leuchten waren. Wo wurde E.T. aufgenommen, als er durch die Luft flog? Und was stimmt hier nicht?
> Zusätzlich gibts noch einen eigenen schmerzhaften Tip.





Rippe , Autsch 


Schönes Foto, mit dem Mond.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2013)

So entschlossen, wie der Herr da runterspringt, ist er aber bei der Kuchenbestellung nicht! @kalihalde: das ist nicht der Mond, sondern ein Heiligenschein. Und den hat jeder, der diesen Pfad (Trail) fährt. Und hiermit stelle ich den Zaunspfahl wieder weg.


----------



## downhillsau (25. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Rippe , Autsch
> 
> 
> Schönes Foto, mit dem Mond.



Das lasse ich als Tip gelten...mehr auch nicht.


----------



## downhillsau (25. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> So entschlossen, wie der Herr da runterspringt, ist er aber bei der Kuchenbestellung nicht!



jetzt wu du´s sagst. Unser Hanzz ne ne...




Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @kalihalde: das ist nicht der Mond, sondern ein Heiligenschein. Und den hat jeder, der diesen Pfad (Trail) fährt. Und hiermit stelle ich den Zaunspfahl wieder weg.



Ach so...irgendwas mach ich verkehrt. Anstatt Heiligenschein wollten sie mir nen Krankenschein aufdrücken

Ich merke schon, lösen will hier keiner. Nu los...aber denkt an die zweite Frage!


----------



## kalihalde (25. November 2013)

... bei E.T. ist es ein 20" mit Körbchen und kein 26"


----------



## fm7775 (26. November 2013)

Aufnahmezeit und Hintergrund passt  nicht. Holytrail, Sturz, aber nicht Nightride. War am Samstag auf ne Messe in Leipzig, da gab es das Hanzz SL für 2.499

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## downhillsau (26. November 2013)

Hagen, das Bild zeigt ganz klar, wo wir her kommen. In der Bikebranche geht der Trend zu immer größeren Laufrädern. Und das schon jahrelang.

Stimmt alles Frank. Holytrail ist natürlich richtig, was die anderen ja auch schon indirekt beantwortet haben. Aber worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, daß der Mond natürlich dahin gezaubert wurde. Wer hätte das gedacht. Obwohl ich mir jetzt gar nicht mehr sicher bin, ob man den im Mai früh morgens nicht so sehen könnte (Blickrichtung ist Westen).

Wie auch immer, Frank macht weiter, sofern er ein Bild für uns hat.


----------



## kalihalde (27. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hagen, das Bild zeigt ganz klar, wo wir her kommen. In der Bikebranche geht der Trend zu immer größeren Laufrädern. Und das schon jahrelang.




Naja, wenn man "Blitz" und "Mifa-Klapprad" mit in die persönliche Historie einreiht, ja .


Wobei es ja die Legende gibt, dass die Herren Breeze, Ritchey und Fisher (oder so) in Ermangelung "großvolumiger" Reifen für Renn- bzw. Crossräder (28") auf die Klunkerz (26") für ihre Forstpistendownhills zurückgreifen mussten.








Ich erinnere mich gerade an mein ersten Kontakt mit MTB, das muss so 1986 gewesen sein, als ein Typ auf einem Campingplatz im Eichsfeld ein 26er Mifa-Herrenrad mit Mopedanhängerbereifung ausgestattet und den Lenker mit Besenstielstücken verbreitertet hatte. Das Ding hatte natürlich keine Schaltung , fuhr sich aber saugeil und ich war infiziert. Hat dann doch noch fünf Jahre gedauert, bis ich mir das erste MTB gekauft habe, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

 @fm7775, wir warten 


Eine gute Nacht wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2013)

Thomas, beim Mond ist die Himmelsrichtung egal, oder gibt rs da auch sowas, wie : geht im Osten auf und im Westen unter. auf jeden Fall nicht so groß. Bild habe ich keins, bzw. es ist nicht genau bestimmbar und daher sehr schwer. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja den dreieckigen Pfahl einstellen, aber der liegt wohl doch knapp in Niedersachsen.

Für Hobbyhistoriker: was stand früher mal an der Stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (27. November 2013)

eine prähistorische Shopping-Mall..wo man Faustkeile, Pfeilspitzen und Mammutfelle kaufen konnte??


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2013)

So alt nun auch nicht. Das Kreuz weist auf eine (christliche, logisch) ehemalige Wallfahrtskirche hin.
Einen Hauch Fantasie braucht man schon, da ja einige Steine im Gebäude fehlen...

"Die ........kirche gehörte zur Dorfstätte ........ ........  Diese Siedlung war eines der Zentren der Eisenerzgewinnung und -verhüttung im Harz des frühen Mittelalters. "

Der Standort liegt auf einer Hochfläche zwischen einem Tagebau und einem Stausee. Und wir waren an dem Tag von Braunlage nach Blankenburg unterwegs.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ... Obwohl ich mir jetzt gar nicht mehr sicher bin, ob man den im Mai früh morgens nicht so sehen könnte (Blickrichtung ist Westen)....



Nach allem, was bei mir hängen geblieben ist, sollte man den Mond bei uns so in Richtung Norden nicht sehen können...das sit nämlich eher die Blickrichtung.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja den dreieckigen Pfahl einstellen, aber der liegt wohl doch knapp in Niedersachsen.
> 
> Für Hobbyhistoriker: was stand früher mal an der Stelle?



Ein Fahrrad von dir - es wurde geklaut und du hast ihm eine kleines Denkmal gesetzt?



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Der Standort liegt auf einer Hochfläche zwischen einem Tagebau und einem Stausee. Und wir waren an dem Tag von Braunlage nach Blankenburg unterwegs.



Stausee bei Königshütte?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2013)

Ein Fahrrad von dir - es wurde geklaut und du hast ihm eine kleines Denkmal gesetzt?

NEIN!

Stausee bei Königshütte?[/quote]

JA!


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2013)

bitte weiter machen, habe kein Bild


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> bitte weiter machen, habe kein Bild



Hast Du ja schon #4210  angedeutet, daher war ich so frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2013)

Klaro, ist das Kreuz schon das neue Rätsel 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2013)

Könnte die Ruine der Andreaskirche sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... bei E.T. ist es ein 20" mit Körbchen und kein 26"



ich habe ihn übrigens kürzlich gesehen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2013)

Jepp, so isses!

http://www.ausflugsziele-harz.de/au...oster-dom/elbingerode-ruine-andreaskirche.htm

http://www.harzlife.de/extra/bodfeld-andreaskirche.html

Somit übergebe ich den Rätsel-Staffelstab an hasifisch.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich habe ihn übrigens kürzlich gesehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 263021



Was machst du in Sibirien?!
Jetzt mal ehrlich - was ist dein Beruf? Also nicht die harmlose Variante, die du als Fassade immer vorgibst... 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Somit übergebe ich den Rätsel-Staffelstab an hasifisch.



Angenommen!

Hmmm...das könnte gemein sein, wenn nicht der Zufall jemandem hilft...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2013)

Steuerpult von einem russischen KKW oder irgendeine Abhörstation des NSA. Frag Micha, wie Du richtig vermutest hat er doch seine Finger da überall mit drin. Jetzt unterwandert er gerade im Auftrag der NVP die IG Harz. Und irgendwann ist er auf der Titelseite vom Spiegel und sein aufregendes Leben wird verfilmt. 

Ach so, ein Stellwerk?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Ach so, ein Stellwerk?



Nein...2 Tipps:
- es ist das, wonach es aussieht eek
- es ist ausgestellt und nicht an seinem ursprünglichen Ort


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2013)

Irgend eine Fernmeldegeschichte, da sieht was wie zum Verstöpseln aus.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2013)

Kleine Hilfe: das gemeine an dem Bild ist, das es wo steht und beäugt werden kann, wo es thematisch nicht wirklich reinpasst...oder vermutet wird.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. November 2013)

hmm...also die Stöpsel kenn ich auch aus meiner aktiven BW-Fernmelderzeit.

Das Ding ist also ne Vermittlung. Wenn ich mir den Hintergrund anschaue, dann erinnert mich der Boden (also die Farbe) an einen Öl-und Säurefesten Boden aus einem Umspannwerk (den ich aus meiner aktiven zeit als Monteur kenne  ). Vor der Zeit der Fernsteuerung und Automatisierung waren Umspannwerke 24/7 besetzt (Die Leute die dort arbeiteten hatten oft Häuser direkt daneben oder wohnten drinnen)...Alle hatten eine Leitwarte und größere hatten eine größere Leitwarte..mit Vermittlung.

Aaaalso...ich tippe auf eine alte Netzleitstelle oder gar die Rettungsleitstelle in WR...


btw...ich möchte gerne mal nach Sibirien mit nem Expeditions-Unimog und nem Fahrrad .... E.T. besuchen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2013)

Es könnte auch eine Einsatzstelle der ehemaligen Grenztruppen sein, dann würde ich auf Grenzlandmuseum tippen.


----------



## meier (29. November 2013)

Die Idee hatte ich (durch die nahe Grenze?) auch schon, nur sahen die "einfachen" Führungsstellen (viel Signaltechnik, wenig Kommunikation, nix zum Stöpseln) anders aus. Wie das übergeordnet war, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Vielleicht was vom Brocken, auch von den Russen?


----------



## Chris650 (29. November 2013)

Im MediaMarkt? Das neue Samsung Galaxy Retro?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. November 2013)

He Hasi, Vorschläge ohne Ende: Russen, Grenzer oder Micha's Theorien, geht da was in die richtige Richtung?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey, nicht drängeln... 

Noch mal eine eher subtile Hilfe, bevor ich es euch leicht mache. Ein Etage darüber kann man andere Schalter bewundern!


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Dezember 2013)

das wiederum ist die Periskopsteuerung eines von den Russen gekaperten Atom-U-Bootes mit Luftkühlung. Hab aber vergessen wo das steht


allerdings... wenn in der Etage oben drüber noch 2 Schlüsselschalter und ein roter Knopp sind hab ich noch ne andere Idee


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> das wiederum ist die Periskopsteuerung eines von den Russen gekaperten Atom-U-Bootes mit Luftkühlung. Hab aber vergessen wo das steht...



Echt?
Dann wurde sie hier zweckentfremdet...


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


>


Starfighter? Radarelektronik? Lauftfahrtmuseum Wernigerode?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Starfighter? Radarelektronik? Lauftfahrtmuseum Wernigerode?



Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (1. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Echt?
> Dann wurde sie hier zweckentfremdet...



ja


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Dezember 2013)

Nochn s/w Bild. Wo war ich?


----------



## Kasebi (1. Dezember 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nochn s/w Bild. Wo war ich?



Und wann? Noch auf ORWO gebannt?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2013)

Erinnert mich massiv an die Harzer Werke. Allerdings war diese Architektur jetzt relativ...ähhh...austauschbar...


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Dezember 2013)

Sah zu ORWO-Zeiten anders aus, als ich da war.
Ist nicht im Harz.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Dezember 2013)

Ein NVA - Objekt (bei 1:37) in der Dübener Heide 
sieht verdammt ähnlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2013)

KDL der NVA in Bad Düben ist richtig. 
Zu lachen gabs da original eher nix. 
Im Nachhinein sicher über den ganzen Schwachsinn 
Schön, das Gas drüber wächst.

Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Dezember 2013)

Nach "KDL" musste ich erstmal suchen...

www.d-moegelin.de/nva/nva.html


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nach "KDL" musste ich erstmal suchen...
> 
> www.d-moegelin.de/nva/nva.html


 

 ... immer diese "Ungedienten" bzw. "Spätgeborenen" .

Hier noch ein Bild des Kontrolldurchlasspostens in der letzten Nutzungsphase.

Zu ohmtrolls aktiver Zeit hätte man da selbstverständlich nicht so herumgelungert.

*edit - das Bild musste wegen Rechtsansprüchen entfernt werden* 
Ein neues Rätsel stelle ich heute Abend ein.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Dezember 2013)

also wir ham auch nie rumgelungert... wir waren immer stramm


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... immer diese "Ungedienten" bzw. "Spätgeborenen" ...



Kann man so nicht sagen...ich hing genau dazwischen, wurde _dreimal_ gemustert habe gedient _und_ Zivildienst gemacht...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht sagen...ich hing genau dazwischen, wurde _dreimal_ gemustert habe gedient _und_ Zivildienst gemacht...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...


Aua

Hätte auch lieber in bunten Klamotten rumgelungert!


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> also wir ham auch nie rumgelungert... wir waren immer stramm


Genau rumgelungert wurde nie in der Kaserne im Ortsteil Alaunwerk, auch Heidekaserne genannt, war  Standort des Bataillons Chemische Abwehr 3 und des Detonometrie- und  Aufklärungsbataillons 3 der NVA. Von 1990 bis 1996 war es Standort des  ABC-Abwehrbataillons 705 der Bundeswehr. In der Kaserne wurde 2005 der Film _NVA_ von Leander Haußmann gedreht.
Heute ist es eine PSL Paintball Kaserne.
Wobei, Ohmtroll, das gesuchte Rätsel ja nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt, sondern in Sachsen liegt. Die Grenze verläuft am West.- und Nordzaun der Kaserne.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei, Ohmtroll, das gesuchte Rätsel ja nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt, sondern in Sachsen liegt. Die Grenze verläuft am West.- und Nordzaun der Kaserne.



Ich bin für sofortige Degradierung!!!


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WslHLQiTLTU"]AB MIT IHREM KOPF! Alice - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2013)

Aua




P.S. Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag zum Klimaschutz: Drastische Senkung der Energiekosten der Bundesrepublik Deutschland durch vollständige Abschaffung der Bundeswehr! Spart nicht nur 33 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr sondern auch CO2 und gibt mehr Platz zum gefahrlosen Mountainbiken (nicht nur in Thüringen, zb. um Erfurt!) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. Dezember 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag zum Klimaschutz: Drastische Senkung der Energiekosten der Bundesrepublik Deutschland durch vollständige Abschaffung der Bundeswehr! Spart nicht nur 33 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr sondern auch CO2 und gibt mehr Platz zum gefahrlosen Mountainbiken (nicht nur in Thüringen, zb. um Erfurt!) ...



Da ist was dran...
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es im Sinne des Naturschutzes keine anderen dermaßen gut geschützten Flächen wie auf den Truppengeländen...


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da ist was dran...
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es im Sinne des Naturschutzes keine anderen dermaßen gut geschützten Flächen wie auf den Truppengeländen...



vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich gerade Dr. Knolle mit einem Leopard 2 durch den Nationalpark rauschen


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich gerade Dr. Knolle mit einem Leopard 2 durch den Nationalpark rauschen


Ist doch gut mit 1500 PS hat er eine Effizienzklasse, die dem VW Golf entspricht. Ist also ein sehr umweltfreundliches Fahrzeug.
Kampfpanzer Leopard 2 bekäme das gleiche Label E wie ein VW Golf 1.4.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ist also ein sehr umweltfreundliches Fahrzeug.



Noch umweltfreundlicher, wenn er steht, Motor aus... und spitzenmäßig umweltfreundlich, wenn er gar nicht erst gebaut würde 
Statt EINEM Leopard 2 könnte man auch sämtliche Harzer Trails mit Blattgold markieren  
(Nicht, daß das sinnvoller wäre, aber...)


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... war  Standort des Bataillons Chemische Abwehr 3 und des Detonometrie- und  Aufklärungsbataillons 3 der NVA. ...




... die Nutzung des Objektes wurde vom Architekten durch Benzolringe als gestalterisches Element bei der Ausführung der Mauer spielerisch aufgenommen... 


Das neue Rätsel zeigt auch einen eher verlassenen, nicht mehr genutzten Ort. 







Wo bin ich und als was wurden die Gebäude ursprünglich genutzt?


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Dezember 2013)

wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man hinter den Gebäuden noch einen Funkturm

...edit: ich seh gerade, dass mans auch ohne dass man den hinweis gibt sieht


----------



## r.lochi (3. Dezember 2013)

Das ist die viktorshöhe bei friedrichsbrunn


----------



## kalihalde (3. Dezember 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Das ist die viktorshöhe bei friedrichsbrunn


 
Das kann ich gelten lassen, obwohl die Zusatzfrage nach der ehemaligen Nutzung nicht beantwortet wurde. 

Hier wäre die Lösung "Betriebsferienheim des Drahtseilwerkes Rothenburg/Saale"  richtig gewesen.

Also, r.lochi, bitte das nächste Rätselbild


----------



## fm7775 (3. Dezember 2013)

Toll, hatten wir das schon und ich hab es nicht erkannt. Vlt. zu klein auf dem Smartphone. Steht der Holzturm noch?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. Dezember 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Ist aus der Ferne sichtbar


 
O.K., der alte Holzturm auf der Viktorshöhe war schon mal von Dir am 29.07.2012 gesucht, aber das ehemalige Ferienheim nicht . 

Den Holzturm habe ich auch nicht mehr gesehen. Es steht noch der vom micha.qlb erwähnte und weithin sichtbare Funkturm.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2013)

Als bekennender Erbsenzähler muss ich auch diesen Beitrag erwähnen:               #*1578*


----------



## kalihalde (3. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Als bekennender Erbsenzähler muss ich auch diesen Beitrag erwähnen:               #*1578*


 
... da ging es aber wohl um eine der Teufelsmühlen (Stempelstellenalarm), die sich in der Nähe der Viktorshöhe befinden .

Der Pedant von nebenan


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2013)

Genau, da bin ich dann aber wieder großzügig in der Auslegung.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... da ging es aber wohl um eine der Teufelsmühlen (Stempelstellenalarm), die sich in der Nähe der Viktorshöhe befinden .
> 
> Der Pedant von nebenan


Genau, es ging um die große Teufelsmühle auf dem Ramberg, HWN 189.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2013)

Hatte die Teufelsmühlen bisher gar nicht wahrgenommen, erst durch Udo's Rätsel habe ich sie dieses Frühjahr mal beklettert und angeschaut. Aber ob da der Holzturm noch stand? Vor paar Jahren wollte ich ihn mal erklimmen, habe mir aber den letzten Teil geschenkt, so vergammelt war er damals schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (3. Dezember 2013)

Am 01.03.2011 wurde ich von Udo1 in diesem Thread zitiert  Siehe Post 120.  Heute endlich wurde ich darüber via Mail und Button "Private Nachichten" darüber informiert  Welch Glück sonnst hätte ich das nie erfahren. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2013)

Haha, habe vorhin auch ein paar (5 oder 6 Stück) hornalte "Zitate" bekommen.


----------



## downhillsau (3. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... da ging es aber wohl um eine der Teufelsmühlen (Stempelstellenalarm), die sich in der Nähe der Viktorshöhe befinden .
> 
> Der Pedant von nebenan



Hey, da fühle ich mich doch glatt angesprochen. Aber keine Sorge, wenn demnächst die schmalen Bretter durch den Schnee gleiten, wird dort mal ne Pause eingelegt. 

Ich meine wohl, dass der Holzturm letzten Winter das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Is nur ne ungünstige Stelle, um Brennholz zu holen


----------



## r.lochi (3. Dezember 2013)

sorry ich hab nur das bild gesehen und nicht den text gelesen 

hier mein bild und die frage: wo habe ich hier genächtigt?


----------



## fm7775 (3. Dezember 2013)

Das kenne ich   .......




vlt. doch nicht

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Dezember 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> sorry ich hab nur das bild gesehen und nicht den text gelesen
> 
> hier mein bild und die frage: wo habe ich hier genächtigt?



Oha...ist deshalb schwierig, weil sich die Talsperrenbuchten im Harz alle sehr ähnlich sehen. Das kann also zu einem sturen Durchrattern der Stauseen ausarten...
Rappbode ist meist steiler, könnte aber ein Seitenarm sein...außerdem hat man dort auch Ruhe.


----------



## r.lochi (3. Dezember 2013)

noch gebe ich mal keinen tipp


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Dezember 2013)

jut..ich will auch tippen

könnte das ganz am ende die hohneklippen sein?


----------



## fm7775 (4. Dezember 2013)

Blickrichtung Süd ost?  Berge in der Mitte Brocken und Königsberg? Eckerstausee vlt.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalihalde (4. Dezember 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Blickrichtung Süd ost?  Berge in der Mitte Brocken und Königsberg? Eckerstausee vlt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


 
Das wäre dann aber am niedersächsischen Ufer des Eckerstausees und damit gegen die Regeln .

Außerdem ist der Eckerstausee lt. Wikipedia nicht mit dem Auto erreichbar und scheidet somit für Angler, zumindest für die mir bekannten, als Angelgewässer grundsätzlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (4. Dezember 2013)

also doch ein tipp: kurz vor dem stausee entsteht der name eines bekannten flusses

ich hoffe es werden nicht mehr fragezeichen


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Könnte die Überleitungssperre Königshütte sein die hatten, glaube ich gelesen zu haben, da mal das Wasser abgelassen.


----------



## r.lochi (4. Dezember 2013)

richtig udo! vorher fließt in königshütte die kalte in die warme bode und die beiden werden zur bode 

you are the next!


----------



## fm7775 (4. Dezember 2013)

Rappbodevorsperre, Blick zum Wurmberg und Winterberg

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> richtig udo! vorher fließt in königshütte die kalte in die warme bode und die beiden werden zur bode
> 
> you are the next!


Suche schon ein Bild, noch ein wenig geduld.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Dezember 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> richtig udo! vorher fließt in königshütte die kalte in die warme bode und die beiden werden zur bode ...



Wäre auch mein nächster Versuch gewesen...


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Nun hier das Rätsel.
Wo befindet sich diese Bank auf der ich gesessen hatte.


----------



## soprano (5. Dezember 2013)

Klausberge, Halle??? Blick Richtung Saale?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2013)

Nee, dann wäre der Felsen aus Porphyr. So sieht es nicht aus.
Irgendwo im Selketal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2013)

soprano schrieb:


> Klausberge, Halle??? Blick Richtung Saale?





Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nee, dann wäre der Felsen aus Porphyr. So sieht es nicht aus.
> Irgendwo im Selketal?


Weder noch


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2013)

Habe keine Ahnung, wo das ist .

Die Bauform der Bank erinnert mich jedoch an das Bodetal (Sonnenklippe)





Vielleicht ist eine frühe "Typenbank" des Bodetal Verschönerungsvereins


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung, wo das ist .
> 
> Die Bauform der Bank erinnert mich jedoch an das Bodetal (Sonnenklippe)
> 
> ...


Bauform stimmt, Bodetal stimmt, Sonnenklippe ist es aber nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2013)

... Dank Udo´s Bestätigung Bodetal, habe ich eine Idee und möchte den anderen Rätselfreunden einen Hinweis geben. Die Lösung hat was mit einem Konzert_im_Fahrradladen zu tun (wenn man über mehrere Ecken denkt )


Ich liebte diese Band Anfang der 1990er


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2013)

@kalihalde: aber auf der Bank dürftest Du mit Deinem derzeitigen Status nicht Platz nehmen. Und auch der Blick sollte deutschen Kaisern oder Comic(hieß damals aber noch nicht so)zeichnern vorbehalten sein.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Und auch der Blick sollte deutschen Kaisern oder Comic(hieß damals aber noch nicht so)zeichnern vorbehalten sein.





... ist nach einem "Straßenbauer" benannt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2013)

Mannoh, ich wollte auch mal um die Ecke denken (oder so tun).


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein kleiner Tip. Der gesuchte Ort aus einer anderen Perspektive.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Tip: 1861 und ein Strassenbaumeister war der Namensgeber


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos und löse daher: 

Aussichtspunkt Willhelmsblick mit der Hochzeitsbank

Für alle Freunde des Wanderstempels: Stempelstelle 66.

Von der Strasse aus gelangt man durch einen Tunnel zum W-Blick. Ich glaube, bei einem Herbst-Harz-MTBO war ich da schon mal, hatte aber leider keine Zeit zum Verweilen, schade.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos und löse daher:
> 
> Aussichtspunkt Willhelmsblick mit der Hochzeitsbank
> 
> ...


Hat ja gedauert.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Dezember 2013)

Wir lassen mal den Harz hinter uns .
Wo steht diese (nicht geöffnete) Kneipe?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wir lassen mal den Harz hinter uns .
> Wo steht diese (nicht geöffnete) Kneipe?


So wie das Haus aussieht kann es nur irgendwo in Halle sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Dezember 2013)

Na na, das ist unser bestes Haus am Platz ..... nee, in Halle ist es nicht. Aber es passt zum Thema "Halle und Umgebung". Die Ex-Kneipe steht in einem Dorf mit nicht ganz astreiner Schreibweise. In unmittelbarer Nähe ist der Zusammenfluss zweier Bäche/Flüsschen. Den hatten wir schon mal ...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na na, das ist unser bestes Haus am Platz ..... nee, in Halle ist es nicht. Aber es passt zum Thema "Halle und Umgebung". Die Ex-Kneipe steht in einem Dorf mit nicht ganz astreiner Schreibweise. In unmittelbarer Nähe ist der Zusammenfluss zweier Bäche/Flüsschen. Den hatten wir schon mal ...


Nun ja in der Umgebung von Halle gibt es wahrlich viele alte Kneipen, die kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch stehen.


----------



## Kasebi (8. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So wie das Haus aussieht kann es nur irgendwo in *Halle* sein.



Irttum. In* ZZ* würde es, unter den vielen Ruinen, überhaupt nicht auffallen. Und auch wen ZZ eine sterbende Stadt ist.  Auf Dorfgröße ist es noch nicht geschrupft.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2013)

Zumindest wenn man aus Rt. Weißenfels kommt, sieht's nicht gut aus. Kenne Zeitz ein bissl von früher und war schon ganz schön erschrocken, als ich vor paar Jahren mal wieder hin musste.

Zum Rätsel: Tipp: #3410  und #3413 , jetzt sollte es Saalkreisradlern dämmern. Sind bestimmt schon einige von euch öfter vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn man aus Rt. Weißenfels kommt, sieht's nicht gut aus. Kenne Zeitz ein bissl von früher und war schon ganz schön erschrocken, als ich vor paar Jahren mal wieder hin musste.
> 
> Zum Rätsel: Tipp: #3410  und #3413 , jetzt sollte es Saalkreisradlern dämmern. Sind bestimmt schon einige von euch öfter vorbei gekommen.


Am Zusammenfluss von Salza und Würdebach steht der Ort Köllme, da müsste das ehemalige Gasthaus zum goldenen Stern stehen. Bin zwar schon mal durchgefahren, aber kann mich nicht an dieses Gebäude erinnern. http://www.haendelstadt-halle.de/artefakte_salzatal.htm#info


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2013)

Salza stimmt, aber nicht der Würdebach! Dieser zweite Bach hat einem hübschen Tal den Namen gegeben. Und der Bach fließt kurz vor seinem Ende (also Einmündung in die Salza) direkt hinter dieser Kneipe vorbei. Der gesuchte Ort fällt durch seine schlampige Rechtschreibung auf!


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Neugier hat mich zu Google Maps getrieben...
Lieskauer Bach?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Salza stimmt, aber nicht der Würdebach! Dieser zweite Bach hat einem hübschen Tal den Namen gegeben. Und der Bach fließt kurz vor seinem Ende (also Einmündung in die Salza) direkt hinter dieser Kneipe vorbei. Der gesuchte Ort fällt durch seine schlampige Rechtschreibung auf!


Dann kann nur noch die Laweke der zweite Bach sein und das wäre dann Zappendorf, vielleicht in der Straße der Freundschaft.
http://www.händelstadt-halle.de/pix/Region-Halle/Zappendorf/gasthof1.jpg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2013)

@_Hasifisch_: oh, jetzt musste ich erst mal nach Lieskauer Bach schauen, kannte ich gar nicht vom Namen her. Nur vom Verlauf, parallel dazu gibt es einen schönen Single-Trail, der ist über lange Stücke wie ein Tunnel von (Dornen)Büschen überwachsen. Aber nein, dieser Bach ist es nicht. Udo hat recht, die Laweke ist's und die olle Kneipe ist in Zappendorf an der Ecke Schachtstraße/Straße der Freundschaft, sein Bild zeigt es richtig.
Weiter geht's mit Udo.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2013)

Echt schade drum, schein ein sehr schönes Bauwerk zu sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2013)

Das Schild über der Tür war mal schön typisch, wie man es aus alten Zeiten kennt. Als Leute noch Skatkarten und keine I-Pads vor sich auf'm Tisch hatten. Und für 20 Mark hat man ein Schnitzel und sehr viel Bier bekommen ... ich glaube, ich bin alt geworden. So ähnlich, wie gerade beschrieben, geht es übrigend noch in Halle in der Gosenschänke zu. Fast, bis auf die 20,- Mark.


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Dezember 2013)

tja..der Verfall der Kneipenkultur hat mit dem Ausschank von Hasseröder Bier begonnen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU_WvzHemoM#t=11m55s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (9. Dezember 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> tja..der Verfall der Kneipenkultur hat mit dem Ausschank von Hasseröder Bier begonnen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU_WvzHemoM#t=11m55s



In dem Vidscho is aber nur Schdernburcher Plörre zu sehn.

Und es gab mal ne Zeit da war das Bier aus Wernigerode was besonderes.  Wenn es Dir gelang welches zu organisieren dann hast du das für Festtage aufgehoben. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Nun hier ein sehr schön gelungener Brunnen. Nun meine Frage, wo genau steht er denn?


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> In dem Vidscho is aber nur Schdernburcher Plörre zu sehn.
> 
> Und es gab mal ne Zeit da war das Bier aus Wernigerode was besonderes.  Wenn es Dir gelang welches zu organisieren dann hast du das für Festtage aufgehoben.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Über das Ex-Hasseröder kann ich euch mal was erzählen, wenn wir wieder eine Tour haben oder so...ich trinke den Rotz nicht mehr...


----------



## kalihalde (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Brunnenbauer mit den kleinen Wasserrädern an die großen Schaufelradbagger erinnern wollte, befindet sich der Brunnen wahrscheinlich in einer Region mit *Braun*kohlebergbau(-geschichte) .


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2013)

Das mag sein - da man aber unter "Springbrunnen Schaufelrad" bei Google schlicht nichts findet, ist es Udos Fantasie entsprungen. Eine andere Erklärung ist _unmöglich_...


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wenn der Brunnenbauer mit den kleinen Wasserrädern an die großen Schaufelradbagger erinnern wollte, befindet sich der Brunnen wahrscheinlich in einer Region mit *Braun*kohlebergbau(-geschichte) .


Schon mal gut kombiniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2013)

TIP:
Der Ort hat etwas mit dem Fahrrad zu tun


----------



## meinhardon (10. Dezember 2013)

Braunsbedra


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2013)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Braunsbedra



Ja so ist es 
In der Nähe am Marktplatz gibt es eine Eisdiele, hat das beste Eis in Region.
So jetzt geht es los zur 20 WP Punktetour


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Dezember 2013)

Braunkohleabbau ist klar, aber wo ist der Bezug zum Fahrrad, außer daß man mit selbigem hinfahren kann?


----------



## Kasebi (11. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Braunkohleabbau ist klar, aber wo ist der Bezug zum Fahrrad, außer daß man mit selbigem hinfahren kann?



Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia: 
.
.
.Eine in Braunsbedra gefundene Laufmaschine mit Richtungsanzeiger, angeblich vom örtlichen Wagner Kaßler 1760, stammt wohl vom Leipziger Mechaniker Christian Hoffman 1817

Bezug hergestellt 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder was gelernt, danke!
Und das mit der Eisdiele wird natürlich zu gegebener Zeit mal getestet.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Mal wieder was gelernt, danke!
> Und das mit der Eisdiele wird natürlich zu gegebener Zeit mal getestet.


Da sieht man das dieses Thema durchaus mit Wiki mithalten kann.
Bin gerade von meiner 21 Punktetour zurück und bereite mich auf die heute stattfindende abendliche Glühweintour vor, gibt wohl noch mal 8 Punkte.


----------



## meinhardon (11. Dezember 2013)

Wo war ich?



Viel Spaß.


----------



## kalihalde (11. Dezember 2013)

Nordweg 11, Zschornewitz


----------



## meinhardon (11. Dezember 2013)

Erster versuch und schon richtig!

Bitte übernehmen Sie kalihalde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (12. Dezember 2013)

Gerne doch, meinhardon.

Hatte die Kombination aus Kühlturm und Werkssiedlung ja erst im Umfeld von Merseburg vermutet, mich dann doch noch an das ehemals größte Dampfkraftwerk der Welt in Zschornewitz erinnert .

Hier mal wieder ein Rätsel aus der beliebten Rubrik "Kirchen in Sachsen-Anhalt".





Wo bin ich?


----------



## kalihalde (13. Dezember 2013)

Will keiner?

1. Hinweis: Das gesuchte Objekt befindet sich im gleichen Landkreis wie das Rätsel von meinhardon


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Will keiner?
> 
> 1. Hinweis: Das gesuchte Objekt befindet sich im gleichen Landkreis wie das Rätsel von meinhardon



Zwischen wollen und können ist halt immer noch so'ne klitzekleine Differenz. Jedenfalls bei mir (ganz allgemein und speziell beim Radfahren).


----------



## kalihalde (13. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Zwischen wollen und können ist halt immer noch so'ne klitzekleine Differenz. Jedenfalls bei mir (ganz allgemein und speziell beim Radfahren).


 
... btw, ich zweifle auch gerade an meinem "Können" beim Radfahren

http://youtu.be/HhabgvIIXik


----------



## fm7775 (13. Dezember 2013)

Jo, als ich das Video gesehen habe, dachte ich auch da gibts ein Gott der eine Marionette führt. Mit Figuren hat sowas auch immer geklappt, aber das ist Wahnsinn. Wheelie auf dem Vorderrad rückwärts den Berg runter. Ich würde mich nur beim Rückwärts fahren aufs Mett legen

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Dezember 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Wheelie auf dem Vorderrad rückwärts den Berg runter.



Das ist ja lustig - auch gerade gesehen!
Oh My God!

Geht sowas von garnicht...


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... btw, ich zweifle auch gerade an meinem "Können" beim Radfahren
> 
> http://youtu.be/HhabgvIIXik


Beim Looping in der Röhre habe ich noch ganz leichte Probleme ansonsten gehts schon


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo kalihalde,
vielleicht noch einen winzigen Tip?


----------



## kalihalde (15. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kalihalde,
> vielleicht noch einen winzigen Tip?




Hatte das Rätsel vor lauter "Weihnachtsstress" aus den Augen verloren, sorry.


2. Hinweis (Baustil): Die Kirche ist noch nicht so alt, wie man anhand der Fensterform denken könnte und wurde 1999/2000 renoviert.


Einen schönen 3. Advent wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Dezember 2013)

Hatte auch schon nach dieser komischen "neo"romanisch/gotischen Mischform gegoogelt, war aber nix.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hatte das Rätsel vor lauter "Weihnachtsstress" aus den Augen verloren, sorry.
> 
> 
> 2. Hinweis (Baustil): Die Kirche ist noch nicht so alt, wie man anhand der Fensterform denken könnte und wurde 1999/2000 renoviert.
> ...


Aha, dann ist es die katholische Kirche der "Unbefleckte Empfängnis" in Wittenberg.
Einen schönen dritten Advent


----------



## kalihalde (15. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, Udo1 


So konnte ich mir den Hinweis mit der Diaspora sparen 


Ich bin schon auf das nächste Rätselbild gespannt.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Richtig, Udo1
> 
> 
> So konnte ich mir den Hinweis mit der Diaspora sparen
> ...


Wede am späten Nachmittag suchen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2013)

Vor welchen Gebäude und wo stand ich im Jahre 2008?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Sieht irgendwie nach der Wörlitzer Ecke aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (16. Dezember 2013)

ist das ein INdustriedenkmal?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Da würde ich eher auf was villenähnliches mit Park drumherum tippen.

Ah, habe es gerade gefunden... macht's nicht so kompliziert, ist einfach.


----------



## kalihalde (16. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Ah, habe es gerade gefunden... macht's nicht so kompliziert, ist einfach.


 
... na dann löse es doch einfach auf .

Ich hätte ja gedacht, das ist in England und nicht bei uns.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Der Tudor-Baustil ist ja auch ein englischer, hierzulande eigentlich nur später als Neo-Stil verwurstet.

Es ist das "Gotische Haus" im Wörlitzer Park! Korrekt wäre wohl "Neoenglischespätgotik-Haus".


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Der Tudor-Baustil ist ja auch ein englischer, hierzulande eigentlich nur später als Neo-Stil verwurstet.
> 
> Es ist das "Gotische Haus" im Wörlitzer Park! Korrekt wäre wohl "Neoenglischespätgotik-Haus".


Es sind immer die gleichen die hier lösen. Aus dem Norden scheint es wohl niemanden zu geben,
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2013)

mhm, ich les nur noch mit. Irgendwie fällt mir zu den meisten Sachen nix ein und Bilder habbich auch nicht


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> mhm, ich les nur noch mit. Irgendwie fällt mir zu den meisten Sachen nix ein und Bilder habbich auch nicht


Nunja Burba du bist ja noch mitte SA. Aber es geht ja noch weiter nach Norden.


----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nunja Burba du bist ja noch mitte SA. Aber es geht ja noch weiter nach Norden.


iss so, aber nördlich der Linie Magdeburg - Oschersleben hat sich hier noch keiner gemeldet, oder?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Aber wir hatten z.B. schon mal ein Bild aus der Altmark und den Dom von Havelberg. Aber diese Bilder waren auch von Hallensern. Schade.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> iss so, aber nördlich der Linie Magdeburg - Oschersleben hat sich hier noch keiner gemeldet, oder?


Ich glaube von dort oben hat sich noch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (16. Dezember 2013)

das gehört ja auch ni zu sachsen anhalt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Wo steht dieser nimmergrüne Baum?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Dezember 2013)

Da hängt noch ein Parasit dran!!!


----------



## Udo1 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wo steht dieser nimmergrüne Baum?


Könnte er hohl sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Könnte er hohl sein.



Der Parasit oder der Baum?    Der Baum ist es, man kann sich reinstellen.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie kommen mir Baum und Baumbewohner bekannt vor . 

[Pedantenmodus an]


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> http://www.hotel-pension-harz.de/allrode/allrode-hohle-eiche-adler-eiche.html


Ich finde der gesuchte Baum hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Rätsel von Udo1 (Post 1676, vom Mai 2012), welches übrigens der aktuelle Rätseleinsteller seinerzeit gelöst hat.
[Pedantenmodus aus]


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2013)

Ähm .... sehr peinlich. Also neue Frage: wer ist der Parasit? Ach ne, mit WER darf man ja hier lt. den gestrengen Rätselstatuten nicht fragen. Ich gebe hier mit das Rätsel ab.

Sag mal Kalihalde, hast Du auf Arbeit nüscht zu tun oder woher nimmmst Du die Zeit, Erbsen zu zählen und Haare zu spalten?


----------



## kalihalde (17. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Sag mal Kalihalde, hast Du auf Arbeit nüscht zu tun oder woher nimmmst Du die Zeit, Erbsen zu zählen und Haare zu spalten?


 
Ich hab schon was zu tun, aber es gibt so modernes Teufelszeug, wie Suchfunktion auch hier im Forum, und da mir die hohle Eiche bekannt vor kam, aber ich noch nicht selbst dort war, konnte ich den Baum nur aus dem Rätselfaden kennen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2013)

... und hast mich somit meines letzten vernünftigen Bildes beraubt. Jetzt habe ich nur noch komische Fotos und einen Grenzstein, den nur Udo rauskriegt und von dem ich selber nicht mehr weiß, wo ich ihn geknipst habe.

Ist übrigens ein Vorteil des Alters: man kann mit Begeisterung immer wieder ein-und dasselbe Rätsel lösen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (17. Dezember 2013)

ich drängel mich mal dazwischen mit einem leichten Rätsel

Wo ist das(leicht) und was für eine Wurst (Bildzusammenhang) wird dort gegrillt  und daneben verkauft (mittelleicht)


----------



## tomarrow (17. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> iss so, aber nördlich der Linie Magdeburg - Oschersleben hat sich hier noch keiner gemeldet, oder?



Richtung Norden raus bin ich allerdings auch noch nie auf Menschen gestoßen


----------



## kalihalde (18. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was zu #4110 : als ich heute vormittag am Holzplatz (VW-Autohaus) langgeradelt bin, war auch kein Zeichen auf dem Schornstein. Ist mir sonst noch nie aufgefallen und ich fahr dort eigentlich öfter vorbei.



... es ist wieder da - das VW-Zeichen, strahlt in hellem Glanz und dreht sich.

Zum aktuellen Rätsel sag ich lieber nix


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin nicht so der Bratwurstversteher, ein ordentlicher Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl wäre nicht schlecht. 
Hat der Typ am Grill wirklich so einen dicken Bart, ist's gar ein Mullah? Dann grillt er vielleicht marokkanische Bratwürste nur aus Ziegenfleisch mit edlen orientalischen Gewürzen ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Dezember 2013)

Herr Kalihalde sagt ja nichts. Edle Gewürze...jaa, Das geht in die richtige Richtung. Hinter dem "grillen" steht ein smiley. 
Genug Zaunpfähle


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube der Typ hiess ROLAND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (18. Dezember 2013)

Gab es beim "Advent in den Höfen" zu Quedlinburg vielleicht sowas wie eine gedämpfte Wurst? Nein jetzt habe ich´s erst gesehen. Da stehen schmale Würtschen, man könnte sagen "Wienerartige", und werden erhitzt-dann streichen wir QLB und lösen mit der Nachbarstadt Halberstadt!
Grüße


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube mit dem "grillen" habe ich euch auf eine falsche Färte gelockt.

Also...das ist kein Grill und in der Brühe schwimmen auch keine Würste...aber es gibt einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Würsten und dem was ROLAND dort macht...

und nein HALberstadt isses nich


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Dezember 2013)

auch wenn das Rätselregeln von mir etwas locker ausgelegt worden....es ist wirklich leicht und gut zu erraten..los jetzt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2013)

Was is'n da leicht, ich tappe so was von im Dunkeln! Ist da vielleicht Fett drin und der bäckt da was aus?


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Dezember 2013)

rechts neben der PFANNE steht ein Korb mit dem Endprodukt


----------



## kalihalde (19. Dezember 2013)

Der "Mullah" heißt übrigens Hans-Ulrich und neben ihm steht ROLAND


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2013)

Hans-Ulrich, ein Konvertit also. 

In dem Korb sieht es weiß aus ..... ? Ich habe den Eindruck, alle wissen es, nur ich nicht.


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Dezember 2013)

Einer noch bevor ich auflöse:

Mansfelder Schlacke hat rein garnichts mit des Rätsels Lösung zu tun


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hans-Ulrich, ein Konvertit also.
> 
> In dem Korb sieht es weiß aus ..... ? Ich habe den Eindruck, alle wissen es, nur ich nicht.




Ich löse mal auf, weil ich ab heute nachmittag in die Schwiegerhölle muss...keine Zeit mehr für weltliche Dinge.

Also @Ritter Runkel :

Es ist in Halle! Und zwar auf dem derzeitige und diesjährigen Weihnachtsmarkt. Der Stand steht am Roten Turm, direkt neben dem ROLAND.
Hans-Ulrich brät oder kocht da nicht. Dennoch ist es eine Pfanne...eine Siedepfanne.

Jetzt kommt der Bogen: Halle-Halloren-Salz sieden-Siedesalz (rechts im Korb)-Halloren Schlackwurst

www.unnützes-wissen.de

Ich gebe das Rätsel frei

P.S. Hans-Ulrich beträufelt die über der Pfanne hängenden Körbchen (übrigens ein Schnäppchen) mit Sole...das Wasser verdampft = Salzkörbchen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin absoluter Weihnachtsmarktverweigerer, das konnte ich nicht wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen, nachdem letztens das Schweigen der "Nördlich-der-B 6n-Wohnenden" auffiel, nutz ich die Lücke und schieb mal das einzige Foto ein, das ratefähig ist.

Wo war ich?


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, nachdem letztens das Schweigen der "Nördlich-der-B 6n-Wohnenden" auffiel, nutz ich die Lücke und schieb mal das einzige Foto ein, das ratefähig ist.
> 
> Wo war ich?


Bismarckturm in Schnarsleben auf dem Großen Wartberg. Näheres zum Turm hier: http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/ebene4/sachsan/schnarsl.html


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bismarckturm in Schnarsleben auf dem Großen Wartberg. Näheres zum Turm hier: http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/ebene4/sachsan/schnarsl.html


ich dacht mir schon, dass das zu einfach ist 
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2013)

Wo steht dieser gewaltige alte Wasserturm?


----------



## Bikermario (21. Dezember 2013)

der Wasserturm steht in Gleina.Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> der Wasserturm steht in Gleina.Gruß Mario


Korrekt, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Bikermario (21. Dezember 2013)

So na dann mal viel Spass beim Raten. Wer ist das und wo steht sie? Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Kasebi (21. Dezember 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> So na dann mal viel Spass beim Raten. Wer ist das und wo steht sie? Gruß BikermarioAnhang anzeigen 264391





Bikermario schrieb:


> So na dann mal viel Spass beim Raten. Wer ist das und wo steht sie? Gruß BikermarioAnhang anzeigen 264391



Wer das ist weiß ich nicht. Wo die steht schon: Europarosarium Sangerhausen. Das Fräulein sollte dringend zum Arzt. Eindeutig magersüchtig.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bikermario (21. Dezember 2013)

Also der Ort ist schon mal richtig und zum Namen ein kleiner Tipp: sie hat was mit dem Wetter zu tun.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann zwar nicht lösen...
*aber ich wünsch Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachten!*

*Gruß Burba*


----------



## Kasebi (24. Dezember 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Also der Ort ist schon mal richtig und zum Namen ein kleiner Tipp: sie hat was mit dem Wetter zu tun.
> Gruß Bikermario



Was'n nu Mario. Das Rätsel heißt doch : Wo bin ich. Und nich: Wer iss'n das.  Also hab ich doch gelöst. Oder?  Wenn du  frei gibst kann wer übernehmen.  Ich habe keine rätselwürdige Bilder von Sachsen Anhalt.  Ansonsten euch allen schöne Feiertage  und auch davon ganz viel. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bikermario (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Kasebi!
Ja Du hast ja recht damit, dass es heißt "Wo bin ich?" und natürlich ist Deine Antwort richtig. Ich möchte nur noch hinzufügen, dass das die Regentrude ist.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und wie mein Vorgänger auch viele.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## ohmtroll (25. Dezember 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur noch hinzufügen, dass das die Regentrude ist.


Dazu ist es vielleicht interessant zu erwähnen, daß Theodor Storm das Märchen von der Regentrude zu Weihnachten 1863 geschrieben hat, also genau vor 150 Jahren. Wer es für die Kinder als Hörtext mal aufnehmen möchte, hat heute abend bei MDR Figaro die Gelegenheit:
http://www.mdr.de/mdr-figaro/ipg/sendung340464.html

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
dann schnell mal ein neues Rätsel. Nach dem Verzehr von Weihnachtsgeflügel aller Art brauchte ich einige Magentropfen. Wo habe ich meine Magentropfen denn geholt?


----------



## kalihalde (27. Dezember 2013)

... Magentropfen, da fällt mir diese spezielle Apotheke in Schierke ein. Da kann die Gans auch gern ein bisschen fetter sein, wenn man den guten Schierker Feuerstein im Hause hat.






Mit gastroenterologischen Grüßen
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... Magentropfen, da fällt mir diese spezielle Apotheke in Schierke ein. Da kann die Gans auch gern ein bisschen fetter sein, wenn man den guten Schierker Feuerstein im Hause hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo kalihalde,
bis in den Harz nach Schierke bin ich nicht gefahren, der Weg war sehr viel kürzer ;-)


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hier ein kleiner Tip: Der gesuchte Ort liegt im Saalekreis und hat einen Berg in der Ortsmitte.


----------



## kalihalde (29. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Tip: Der gesuchte Ort liegt im Saalekreis und hat einen Berg in der Ortsmitte.



... und auf dem Berg befindet sich eine spezielle Kirche . Aber ich habe keine Bilder


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und auf dem Berg befindet sich eine spezielle Kirche . Aber ich habe keine Bilder


So ist es


----------



## hallunke (30. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So ist es



...nun dürfte es aber gar nicht mehr schwer sein (ja ich lese auch noch mit), aber Bilder habe ich momentan auch nicht..., ach so und des Öfteren werden in dem Ort Konzerte legendärer Ostbands veranstaltet...


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2013)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...nun dürfte es aber gar nicht mehr schwer sein (ja ich lese auch noch mit), aber Bilder habe ich momentan auch nicht..., ach so und des Öfteren werden in dem Ort Konzerte legendärer Ostbands veranstaltet...


Man lernt hier immer wieder dazu


----------



## kalihalde (30. Dezember 2013)

Habe noch ein rätseltaugliches Bild gefunden und möchte lösen.

Im Gasthof Goldener_Löwe treten die alten Ostbands auf.
Bei der komischen Kirche handelt es sich um die Doppelkapelle .
Das von Udo1 gesuchte Objekt ist die alte Apotheke im Museum von Landsberg im Saalekreis.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ok, die drei Tage sind um. Ich löse auf. Es ist die alte Apotheke im Museum "Bernhard Brühl", auf dem ehemaligen Mühlberg gelegen, unterhalb der Doppelkapelle.
Aber jetzt noch ein leichtes Rätsel hintergergeschoben.
Wo steht dieser schön bestrickte Stempelkasten?


----------



## fm7775 (3. Januar 2014)

nicht so einfach, da es mehrere Stempelstellen gibt, die von der Strick-guerilla gekennzeichnet wurden. Oder auf dem Bild ist die gleiche Stempelstelle zu sehen. Ich weiß trotzdem nicht wo die Stempelstelle ist.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2014)

Nun "fm7775" diese Stempelstelle war von meinen bisherige 115 angelaufenen Stellen die erste die so bestrickt wurde. Aber ganz in der Nähe liegt ein Hirsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> . Aber ganz in der Nähe liegt ein Hirsch.



... na dann bietet sich diesem Hirsch...





... wahrscheinlich dieser Anblick 





Stempelstelle 68 der HWN "Pfeil-Denkmal" bei Thale.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... na dann bietet sich diesem Hirsch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja so ist es kalihalde. Dann mach mal bitte weiter, mir gehen die Fotos aus.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2014)

Aber gerne doch, Udo1.

Wo wollte ich einkehren, stand aber leider vor verschlossenen Türen?


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Januar 2014)

sieht aus wie der Essensaal des Ferienlagers am Bergwitzssee


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> sieht aus wie der Essensaal des Ferienlagers am Bergwitzssee



... der ist es leider nicht, Micha .

Das gesuchte Objekt befindet sich aber auch in der Nähe von einem touristisch genutzten Gewässer, welches weitere Gemeinsamkeiten mit dem Bergwitzsee hat.


----------



## esbekaner (6. Januar 2014)

das sieht fast aus wie am Naherholungsgebiet Plötzky Pretzien... Müsste am Kolumbussee sein evtl


----------



## kalihalde (6. Januar 2014)

esbekaner schrieb:


> das sieht fast aus wie am Naherholungsgebiet Plötzky Pretzien... Müsste am Kolumbussee sein evtl



... der Kolumbussee ist es leider auch nicht, esbekaner 

Aber Bergwitz- und Kolumbussee sowie das gesuchte Gewässer sind allesamt künstliche Gewässer. Die beiden Lösungsvorschläge sind durch bergbauliche Aktivität entstanden, während das Gewässer am gesuchten Objekt aus einem anderen Grund angelegt wurde.

Waidmanns Heil
kalihalde

Ach, und noch was. Das Gewässer am gesuchten Objekt war schon mal Gegenstand des Bilderrätsels. Das gesuchte Gebäude sollte hier aber noch nicht vertreten gewesen sein.


----------



## fm7775 (6. Januar 2014)

habe so ein Ding mal auf Usedom gesehen und in Parchau


----------



## kalihalde (6. Januar 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> habe so ein Ding mal auf Usedom gesehen und in Parchau



Parchau ist es auch nicht.

Scheint ein Funktionsbau aus dem DDR Typenprogramm zu sein. Ich zitiere mal aus dem Internet:
" ... In Urlauber- und Erholungsgebieten (Ostsee, Harz, Thüringer Wald, Brandenburg) baute man ... [des Rätsels Lösung, Anm. kalihalde] ... , deren Ausstattung jedoch keineswegs Gemütlichkeit aufkommen ließ (beispielsweise war bei prasselndem Regen der Ton schwer zu verstehen). ..."
Was kann das wohl sein?

Das Gewässer wurde 1796 eigentlich zum Fangen von Hirschen angelegt.
Wie lautet der Name des Gewässers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (6. Januar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... der Kolumbussee ist es leider auch nicht, esbekaner
> 
> .




verdammt... ich dachte ich weiss auch mal was


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2014)

was das war ist ja einfach, eins dieser Urlauberkinos, wie sie auch oft an der Ostsee zu finden waren
Aber wo


----------



## kalihalde (6. Januar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> " ... In Urlauber- und Erholungsgebieten (Ostsee, Harz, Thüringer Wald, Brandenburg)



Welches dieser genannten Urlauber- und Erholungsgebiete liegt in Sachsen-Anhalt?



kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Das Gewässer wurde 1796 eigentlich zum Fangen von Hirschen angelegt.
> Wie lautet der Name des Gewässers?



Und in diesem Gebiet befindet sich ein künstliches Gewässer, welches touristisch erschlossen ist, sprich mindestens Zeltplatz.

Gemeinsam mit dem Lösungsvorschlag von micha.qlb hat es übrigens auch die ersten drei Buchstaben, wenn auch in anderer Reihenfolge.

Das am gesuchten Ort eine Stempelstelle ist, brauche ich hoffentlich nicht noch erwähnen 

Jetzt aber bitte ...


----------



## esbekaner (6. Januar 2014)

Wikipedia weiss es  
Da ich keine Bilder habe momentan lass ich die Lösung offen 

Klingt Der Name irgendwie Norddeutsch kalihalde?


----------



## kalihalde (6. Januar 2014)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Klingt Der Name irgendwie Norddeutsch kalihalde?



Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg nach ..., wobei der jetzige Name des Gewässers korrekterweise keinen geografischen Bezug hat .


----------



## esbekaner (6. Januar 2014)

ist nach einem Menschen benannt, der dort was am/im Teich gebaut hat, wenn ich mich jetzt noch recht entsinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (7. Januar 2014)

So Kolleschen,

ich habe zwar keine konkrete Ahnung (wie so oft), aber bei HWN und See fiel mir spontan der "Bremer Teich" ein. Nur dort so´n Blechschuppen gesehen zu haben, hmmh? Da hab ich wohl einen Filmriss!
Am "Treuer Nachbarteich" habe ich mal solch ein ehemaliges typisches FDGB-Kino mit abgebaut, welches anschließend bei Trimet in Harzgerode als Lagerhalle diente.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Januar 2014)

Passt...


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> So Kolleschen,
> 
> ich habe zwar keine konkrete Ahnung (wie so oft), aber bei HWN und See fiel mir spontan der "Bremer Teich" ein. Nur dort so´n Blechschuppen gesehen zu haben, hmmh? Da hab ich wohl einen Filmriss!
> Am "Treuer Nachbarteich" habe ich mal solch ein ehemaliges typisches FDGB-Kino mit abgebaut, welches anschließend bei Trimet in Harzgerode als Lagerhalle diente.



Hasifisch hat´s ja schon geschrieben , aber hier noch mal von mir offiziell bestätigt. Das Kino befindet sich am Bremer Teich (nordwestlich des Badestrandes, für diejenigen, die es einmal besuchen wollen).
downhillsau darf weiter machen und wird von mir hiermit zum Harzer-Teiche-im-Bilderrätsel-Lösungsexperten ernannt, da er unlängst schon mal den von mir eingestellten Birnbaumteich erkannt hat .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## downhillsau (7. Januar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> downhillsau darf weiter machen und wird von mir hiermit zum Harzer-Teiche-im-Bilderrätsel-Lösungsexperten ernannt, da er unlängst schon mal den von mir eingestellten Birnbaumteich erkannt hat .kalihalde



Stimmt, das war aber och nur Zufall. Ok, bleiben wir beim Wasser. Wo stürzt sich dieses Bächlein runter?


----------



## kindi (8. Januar 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Stimmt, das war aber och nur Zufall. Ok, bleiben wir beim Wasser. Wo stürzt sich dieses Bächlein runter?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 266665


 Königshütte


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2014)

kindi schrieb:


> Königshütte


Konigshütter Wasserfall, dann wäre daneben gleich die Stempelstelle HWN 40


----------



## downhillsau (8. Januar 2014)

Ihr habt natürlich alle beide Recht, wobei Udo noch ein bißchen rechter hat. Ihr dürft knobeln, wer weitermachen möchte.


----------



## fm7775 (9. Januar 2014)

manno, schon wieder alles verpasst.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Ihr habt natürlich alle beide Recht, wobei Udo noch ein bißchen rechter hat. Ihr dürft knobeln, wer weitermachen möchte.


Ich lass "kindi" den Vortritt.


----------



## kindi (9. Januar 2014)

Morgen werde ich ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (10. Januar 2014)

So, ich denke es ist mehr für Insider!


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo kindi,
keine Ahnung, aber ich werfe mal ein Gebäude in einer ehemaligen Liegenschaft der russischen Streitkräfte in Dessau, oder Rosslau ein.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kindi,
> keine Ahnung, aber ich werfe mal ein Gebäude in einer ehemaligen Liegenschaft der russischen Streitkräfte in Dessau, oder Rosslau ein.


 
Ich denke, das könnte in der Nähe eines angesehenen Fahrradgeschäftes sein .
Dessau-Rosslau würde ich in diesem Fall ausschließen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2014)

Nein, die Russen waren da nicht. Es hat eher was mit Gesundheit zu tun (ja, ist ein Insiderrätsel).

Damit auch Nicht-Insider lösen können: es ist in Riech-und Höhrweite eines größeren Zoos.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nein, die Russen waren da nicht. Es hat eher was mit Gesundheit zu tun (ja, ist ein Insiderrätsel).
> 
> Damit auch Nicht-Insider lösen können: es ist in Rich-und Höhrweite eines größeren Zoos.


Könnte ein Gebäude des ehemaligen Solebades Wittekind in Halle sein, liegt zw. Zoo und Reichhardsgarten.


----------



## kindi (10. Januar 2014)

Udo, als Nicht-Insider, liegt mal wieder richtig. Das Gebäude gehört zum Gebäudekomplex des Wittekindbad. Das Gebäude ist das ehemalige Gesellschaftshaus. Da teilweise die Geschossdecken fehlen, wurden umfangreiche Sicherungsmaßnahmen getroffen, um die Fassadenwände vor dem Einsturz zu retten (auf dem Bild ganz gut zu erkennen).


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2014)

kindi schrieb:


> Udo, als Nicht-Insider, liegt mal wieder richtig. Das Gebäude gehört zum Gebäudekomplex des Wittekindbad. Das Gebäude ist das ehemalige Gesellschaftshaus. Da teilweise die Geschossdecken fehlen, wurden umfangreiche Sicherungsmaßnahmen getroffen, um die Fassadenwände vor dem Einsturz zu retten (auf dem Bild ganz gut zu erkennen).


Nun durch den Tip von Ritter Runkel, erinnerte ich mich, dass ich da schon mal entlanggefahren bin. Die Häuser die ich gesehen hatte sahen etwas anders aus, waren aber in fast den selben Zustand wie das Rätselfoto.
Nun hier ein neues Foto, wo war mein Standort bei dieser Aufnahme?




Dürfte nicht allzu schwierig sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Januar 2014)

Auf der Aufschüttung (mit Gipfelkreuz) anm Nordufer des Wallendorfer Sees. Hinten rechts sieht man das EON-Kraftwerk.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Auf der Aufschüttung (mit Gipfelkreuz) anm Nordufer des Wallendorfer Sees. Hinten rechts sieht man das EON-Kraftwerk.


Ja ist korrekt RR. Ich stehe auf dem Hirschberg am Wallendorfer See NO-Ufer. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Januar 2014)

Den Namen "Hirschberg" kannte ich noch nicht. Neues Rätsel kommt bald.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Januar 2014)

Da mein Photoshop hängt, muss ich leider abgeben. Also wer will?


----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

Gut, dann schieb ich mich rein, da ich grad was hab
Wo war ich heute?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Januar 2014)

Ist das ein Gutshof?


----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das ein Gutshof?


nein, soll ein Schloß sein


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das ein Gutshof?


Nein RR es ist eine Burganlage, die erstmals in der Mitte des 12. Jahrhundert erwähnt wurde und diese Anlage steht im Dorf Ampfurth. Das Bild zeigt das Tor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein RR es ist eine Burganlage, die erstmals in der Mitte des 12. Jahrhundert erwähnt wurde und diese Anlage steht im Dorf Ampfurth. Das Bild zeigt das Tor.


Wie langweilig, da hab ich mal was, das nicht südlich der B 6 ist und Herr U hatts gleich wieder .
Na ja fast, auf nem Schild dort (und auch bei Wikipedia) steht was von Schloss. Sieht aber von außen aus wie ne Burg.
Denn mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Januar 2014)

War Ende des letzten Jahres mal kurz in Oschersleben und erstaunt darüber, was es an historischen Gebäuden in dieser Gegend so alles gibt, das könnte das Ratselforum auf Jahre füllen. Mal abgesehen vom tollen Blick auf den Harz über den Huy hinweg.


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> War Ende des letzten Jahres mal kurz in Oschersleben und erstaunt darüber, was es an historischen Gebäuden in dieser Gegend so alles gibt, das könnte das Ratselforum auf Jahre füllen. Mal abgesehen vom tollen Blick auf den Harz über den Huy hinweg.


Ja, bin auch immer wieder erstaunt. Da hab ich noch ne Menge zu erkunden. Und werd gelegentlich hier was beisteuern können.


----------



## fm7775 (13. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> War Ende des letzten Jahres mal kurz in Oschersleben und erstaunt darüber, was es an historischen Gebäuden in dieser Gegend so alles gibt, das könnte das Ratselforum auf Jahre füllen. Mal abgesehen vom tollen Blick auf den Harz über den Huy hinweg.



aha, dann melde Dich beim nächsten Mal. Wenn ich nicht gerade zur Arbeit oder auf dem Rad bin , koche ich ne Tasse Kaffee für uns.


----------



## fm7775 (13. Januar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch immer wieder erstaunt. Da hab ich noch ne Menge zu erkunden. Und werd gelegentlich hier was beisteuern können.




wie bist Du gefahren? Ich wollte am Sonntag auch los, erstmal das Vorderrad gemacht.  Dann die Borke vom Vortrag runter. 1cm Matsch am Unterrohr. Dann noch ne Tour, aber abseits von Beton oder Asphalt, kein Spass. Gleich der erste Anstieg war nasser,  lehmiger Boden. Reifenprofil dicht. Alles klebt. Hinterrad dreht durch. Modder rausgepolgt und zurück. Wird Zeit das der Boden gefriert, von Abtrocknen kann man ja nur träumen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Januar 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> wie bist Du gefahren? Ich wollte am Sonntag auch los, erstmal das Vorderrad gemacht.  Dann die Borke vom Vortrag runter. 1cm Matsch am Unterrohr. Dann noch ne Tour, aber abseits von Beton oder Asphalt, kein Spass. Gleich der erste Anstieg war nasser,  lehmiger Boden. Reifenprofil dicht. Alles klebt. Hinterrad dreht durch. Modder rausgepolgt und zurück. Wird Zeit das der Boden gefriert, von Abtrocknen kann man ja nur träumen.



Dann probier mal ein Querfeldeinrad. Kann mann sich billig aus ollen Teilen zusammenschustern und macht (im Flachland wie Halle oder Oschersleben) richtig Spaß. Mit etwas Mut gehen auch technische Sachen besser als gedacht. Großer Vorteil: die schmalen Reifen werfen viel weniger Schlamm hoch und an so einer Kiste kann auch nicht so viel einsauen. Am besten mit Single-Speed fahren, da wird nicht mal 'ne Schaltung dreckig. Und wenn man keinen Bock mehr auf Schlamm hat, fährt man eben mal ein paar Meter Strasse, passt auch.


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> wie bist Du gefahren? Ich wollte am Sonntag auch los, erstmal das Vorderrad gemacht.  Dann die Borke vom Vortrag runter. 1cm Matsch am Unterrohr. Dann noch ne Tour, aber abseits von Beton oder Asphalt, kein Spass. Gleich der erste Anstieg war nasser,  lehmiger Boden. Reifenprofil dicht. Alles klebt. Hinterrad dreht durch. Modder rausgepolgt und zurück. Wird Zeit das der Boden gefriert, von Abtrocknen kann man ja nur träumen.


Es gibt zum Glück genug fahrbare Stecken abseits vom Asphalt, und mit durchdrehendem Hinterrad ist bei meinen Reifen eh zu rechnen, dafür reinigen die sich auch wieder einigermaßen selbst.
*Ritter Runkel*
hat recht, n Singlespeed-CX macht sich da ganz gut. Allerdings ist manchmal wirklich Sense, siehe hier




Hat mich aber nicht daran gehindert, gestern ne schöne 80 km-Runde durch die Börde zu drehen.


----------



## fm7775 (13. Januar 2014)

genaus so, sah meins auch aus, ich habe aber keine 80km geschafft


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2014)

Das Rad sieht gut aus. Mir reicht es auch langsam mit dem zähen Schlamm, wird Zeit das Frost kommt.
Hier das neue Rätsel, wo steht diese Stele, man beachte die Inschrift.


----------



## Kasebi (13. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht gut aus. Mir reicht es auch langsam mit dem zähen Schlamm, wird Zeit das Frost kommt.
> Hier das neue Rätsel, wo steht diese Stele, man beachte die Inschrift.



Hach ich weiß auch mal was. Der Stein steht zwischen Eulau und Goseck in der Nähe der Saale. Weiß ich noch weil ich Ende März vorigen Jahres auf einer Frühjahrs... äh Wintertour zum Sonnenobservatorium daran vorbeigekommen bin.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hach ich weiß auch mal was. Der Stein steht zwischen Eulau und Goseck in der Nähe der Saale. Weiß ich noch weil ich Ende März vorigen Jahres auf einer Frühjahrs... äh Wintertour zum Sonnenobservatorium daran vorbeigekommen bin.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Super kasebi,
das ging ja schnell. Damit habe ich nicht gwerechnet, dass es so schnell gelöst wird. 
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Kasebi (13. Januar 2014)

Na da will ich es mal versuchen

Krieg irgendwie kein Bild hier rein. Muß einen anderen Weg gehen


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Na da will ich es mal versuchen
> 
> ?????????
> Tollllll
> Jetzt  weiß ich nicht mal mehr wie ich aus dem Album ein Foto hier her krieg




1. Foto in dein Benutzeralbum hochladen
2. Foto anklicken, unter dem Foto kommt n Haufen Zeugs, unter anderem: "Einbetten mit BBCode oderHTML"
3. das anklicken und Bildgröße auswählen (am besten 1024 px)
4. Rechtsklick auf die darüber liegende Zeile und kopieren
5. Einfügen in die Nachricht


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Januar 2014)

Unsichtbarode?


----------



## Kasebi (13. Januar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Unsichtbarode?



Nee Eher zu doof für ausn Bus zu gucken

Probier ich es halt wieder über Picasa. .....?????? Tut mir leid auch das will nicht. Weiß nicht woran es liegt.
Um aber nicht all zu lang zu blockieren gebe ich das Rätsel frei.  Der nächste bitte

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (22. Januar 2014)

*Hallo Leute Ich habe doch freigegeben. Will oder kann denn niemand mehr? *
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Januar 2014)

Ich will schon, aber seit dieser IBC-Seiten-Umgestaltung kriege ich keine Bilder mehr hochgeladen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich will schon, aber seit dieser IBC-Seiten-Umgestaltung kriege ich keine Bilder mehr hochgeladen.


Geht mir genauso.
Oh geht doch, Man muss, nachdem man geantwortet hat auf Bearbeiten gehen, dann auf weitere Einstellungen und dann kann man die Bilddatei hochladen. Etwas umständlich find ich.. Habe es, wie zu sehen ist, gerade mal probiert.


----------



## fm7775 (22. Januar 2014)

Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (22. Januar 2014)

Test

geht doch.

Bild per E-Mail ans eigene Profil geschickt. Dann denn BBCode kopiert und hier eingefügt.

Bild ist aber nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt, wer es trotzdem kennt, kann es aber auch erraten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Januar 2014)

Wolfswarte


----------



## fm7775 (22. Januar 2014)

genau, Wolfswarte Anfang Januar 2014.

Vlt. klappt es ja mit meiner Anleitung.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Januar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich will schon, aber seit dieser IBC-Seiten-Umgestaltung kriege ich keine Bilder mehr hochgeladen.


Das ist der Grund warum ich freigegeben habe. Das und einige andere Sachen fällt unter die Rubrik *Verschlimmbessert*
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## hallunke (22. Januar 2014)

So, nachdem ich lesen musste, der Bilderupload sei komplizierter geworden, muss ich doch glatt auch mal testen, ob es bei mir noch geht (also bei mir geht's schon noch, aber ich meine diese Forumstechnik hier):






hm, scheint zu klappen... Es ist ja eigentlich kein Rätselbild (nur der Eindruck wie das Rad letzte Woche aussah - und ich auch), aber es ist in Sachsen-Anhalt... also wer es weiß

viele Grüße
Andreas Schwenzer (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich habe noch eins gefunden.Wo befindet sich diese Sportanlage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (22. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eins gefunden.Wo befindet sich diese Sportanlage?



Sehr schönes Rätsel, Udo1 .
Darf wegen Befangenheit leider nicht mitmachen .


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Januar 2014)

Nun ja, es war dank Google schrecklich leicht...
Die Bergbau-Anlage liegt in Angersdorf im Saalekreis und dazu gehörte wohl auch diese Sportanlage.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2014)

Ja wenn man die Datenkrake nicht hätte, dann hätte ich auch einige Rätsel nicht lösen können.
Hasifisch du hast gut gegoogelt, dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2014)

Danke Udo!
Man forscht ja auch nicht primär, um das Rätsel zu lösen, sondern aus Neugier. Ich finde das sehr spannend hier.

Mein Rätsel: da es keine hohen Anforderungen bzgl des Objektes stellt, frage ich zusätzlich: was ist seltsam an diesem Bild? Und nein, es war an diesem Tag kein Schwarz/Weißes Wetter...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Januar 2014)

seltsam ist, dass hinten schnee liegt und vorn nicht und rechts mehr windräder sind als links obwohl die Sonne nach links scheint


----------



## kalihalde (24. Januar 2014)

Die Perspektive erscheint mir anders, als bei den mir sonst bekannten Aufnahmen des gesuchten Gebäudes. War die Kamera auf einem Baum, Kran oder einer Drohne?


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...



Ich empfehle weniger von dem Zeug, Micha...deutlich weniger...


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Perspektive erscheint mir anders, als bei den mir sonst bekannten Aufnahmen des gesuchten Gebäudes. War die Kamera auf einem Baum, Kran oder einer Drohne?



Jawoll, der Teil ist richtig - und den anderen weißt du natürlich auch... 
Allerdings bevorzugen die Besitzer/Flieger der Teile (wie ich) die Begriffe Copter, Muticopter oder in dem Fall Hexacopter. Drohne ist in der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung leider sehr negativ behaftet.

So sieht er aus:


----------



## kalihalde (24. Januar 2014)

Schickes Teil, der "Flieger". Kann man bestimmt auch super auf Trails einsetzen, oder braucht man bestimmte Anforderungen bzgl. Start- und Landeplatz?

Ach so, das Gebäude sollte die Orangerie in Wernigerode sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2014)

Orangerie ist korrekt!
Auf den Trails...klar, aber da bin ich fliegerisch noch weit von entfernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (24. Januar 2014)

Da sind dann ja auch ziemlich viele Bäume, vor die man fliegen könnte.





Nach 29er- und 27,5er Hype habe ich im Sommer einen neuen Trend entdeckt, das Water-Bike. Wo steht mein Water-Bike, oder korrekter Weise Water-Trike.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2014)

Da es ja in Halle eine Eventagentur mit einem Wasserfahrrad gibt, welches man auch mieten kann mit Wasserbecken, könnte es vielleicht der Heidesee in Halle Nietleben sein.


----------



## kalihalde (25. Januar 2014)

Der Heidesee in Halle-Nietleben ist es leider nicht .

Das gesuchte Gewässer befindet sich aber auch eher im Süden von Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## hallunke (25. Januar 2014)

neuer Trend?
Ich dächte, ich hätte die Dinger schon länger vor dem 29er Hype auf dem Süßen See, also bei Seeburg, gesehen.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch eine ehemalige Braunkohlegrube, oder? Und wenn ja, könnte es dann sein, das es seit einiger Zeit einen gleichnamigen Autobahnparkplatz in der Nähe gibt?


----------



## kalihalde (25. Januar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> neuer Trend?
> Ich dächte, ich hätte die Dinger schon länger vor dem 29er Hype auf dem Süßen See, also bei Seeburg, gesehen.
> vG Andreas (hallunke)



Der Süße See ist leider auch nicht .



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine ehemalige Braunkohlegrube, oder? Und wenn ja, könnte es dann sein, das es seit einiger Zeit einen gleichnamigen Autobahnparkplatz in der Nähe gibt?



Wie der See entstanden ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. In der Umgebung wurde früher aber auch Braunkohle abgebaut. Und falls Du den Pappelgrund (Badegewässer und Name eines Autobahnparkplatzes) meintest, nein, der ist es nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (25. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis. In der Nähe des gesuchten Objektes führt ein Gewässer-(Rad-)Wanderweg entlang. Dieser Weg wurde 1999 angelegt/ausgeschildert und ist 18,5 km lang.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Januar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis. In der Nähe des gesuchten Objektes führt ein Gewässer-(Rad-)Wanderweg entlang. Dieser Weg wurde 1999 angelegt/ausgeschildert und ist 18,5 km lang.


 
... der Gewässer-(Rad-)Wanderweg führt auch durch den Geburtsort eines Außenministers a.D.


----------



## hallunke (28. Januar 2014)

aha...
meinst Du den Reide - "Rad" - Wanderweg?... und meinst Du das Friedrichsbad in Kanena (oder Zwintschöna oder wie die Einheimischen das dort nennen).
Außenminister mit der gelben Weste
vG. Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (28. Januar 2014)

Richtig, hallunke .

Gesucht war das Friedrichsbad in Zwintschöna.

Hier mal noch ein Link zum Reide_Wanderweg


----------



## hallunke (29. Januar 2014)

ich wollte schon beinahe weitergeben. Doch beim Blick auf die Landkarte sehe ich, dass ich dieses Bild gerade noch so in Sachsen-Anhalt aufgenommen hatte:







Netter Service übrigens, aber die Uhrzeit stimmt nicht, als ich dort vorbeikam, war es 10:15 Uhr...
Den Rest des Textes habe ich etwas unleserlich gemacht, damit es nicht gar so leicht wird.

Also wo steht der Stein ungefähr und Zusatzaufgabe (außer Wertung), was wird mitgeteilt (außer der Uhrzeit)? Tja, und Stempel gibt es da nicht.
Viele Grüße + viel Erfolg beim Nachdenken
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (30. Januar 2014)

Als Tip:



hallunke schrieb:


> ... gerade noch so in Sachsen-Anhalt...


 
und zwar ziemlich im Süden, einige könnten das als ihre "Hausstrecken" ansehen.
Naja und die Texte der Zusatzaufgabe will ich nicht wirklich wissen, das kläre ich dann auf.

Also versucht es noch mal
Viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Kasebi (30. Januar 2014)

Könnte mir vorstellen das das was mit der Schlacht von Jena und Auerstedt 1806 zu tun hat. Davon waren auch Teile des Burgenlandkreises betroffen. Diese Gebiete gehörten , glaube ich zumindest, da noch zu Sachsen. Ab 1813 bis 1945 war es dann Preußen. Also irgendwo bei Eckartsberga oder Möllern tippe ich mal. Derartige Säulen mit Angaben zu Truppenteilen und Gefechten wurden 2006 anläßlich der Hundertjahrfeier überall aufgestellt. Ist sehr informativ wie ich finde.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## hallunke (30. Januar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...irgendwo bei Eckartsberga oder Möllern...


möchte ich lobend gelten lassen, es ist irgendwo schräg hinter Hassenhausen. Ich wollte von Bad Sulza nach Halle und einmal nicht im Tal die Ilm- bzw. Saaleradwege nehmen, also oben (wegen Mountain). Der Stein stand an einem Verbindungsstück zwischen Finnewanderweg und dem Abschnitt oberhalb der Saale beim "Napoleonstein". Erstaunlich, dass es in Mitteldeutschland 2013 gelingt, fast die gesamten 90 km auf Wald- und Feldwegen zu fahren.
Wer die Strecke nachschauen oder nachfahren möchte, hier die Route (nachträglich in Komoot eingegeben):
http://www.komoot.de/tour/1532555

Auch die Zusatzfrage geht in Ordnung, es war die Schlacht bei Auerstedt, wie auf der anderen Seite zu lesen, hatte die französische Artillerie um am 14.Oktober 1806 um 9:30 hier 23 Geschütze:






Kasebi macht weiter


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Januar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...... Erstaunlich, dass es in Mitteldeutschland 2013 gelingt, fast die gesamten 90 km auf Wald- und Feldwegen zu fahren....



In der Richtung war ich auch schon mal unterwegs, ohne zu wissen, was mich (uns) erwartet. War dann aber historisch und landschaftlich sehr interessant. Das mit den Feld-und Waldwegen habe ich aber nie als Problem gesehen, das hat bisher immer gut geklappt, d.h. eher Feld-als Waldwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte es auch nicht als Problem erlebt, ich fand es prima. So musste man nicht so oft auf Straßen und zwischen LKW's herumtingeln. Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass es so gut klappt.
VG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch nicht als Problem erlebt, ich fand es prima. So musste man nicht so oft auf Straßen und zwischen LKW's herumtingeln. Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass es so gut klappt.
> VG Andreas (hallunke)


Na wenn du mal wieder im Süden fahren willst, mit fast keiner Straßennutzung, dann melde dich mal einfach.


----------



## hallunke (31. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na wenn du mal wieder im Süden fahren willst, mit fast keiner Straßennutzung, dann melde dich mal einfach.


Mache ich, Deine Touren reizen mich sowieso!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na wenn du mal wieder im Süden fahren willst, mit fast keiner Straßennutzung, dann melde dich mal einfach.


Diesen Ton lob ich mir! War jetzt 3 Tage in Schweinfurt und hatte vorher im SW-Forum zwecks Mitradelmöglichkeiten bzw. nach guten Ecken zum Fahren angefragt. Die dürre Antwort: frag die SRAM-Jungs. Toll.  Ein Hoch auf euch!


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Januar 2014)

Was hast du denn bei SRAM gemacht? Schulung? Oder war es eine Werbeveranstaltung?
Sorry für OT...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2014)

Schulung für RS, Avid und bissl Antriebskram, theoretische Grundlagen und Funktionsweisen sowie praktische Unterweisung (also schrauben). War sehr lehrreich!   Rad gefahren bin ich dort trotzdem, hat auch Spaß gemacht, aber ein paar Tipps von Einheimischen hätten schon geholfen.


----------



## Kasebi (31. Januar 2014)

Ich probiere es mal. Ist zwar noch vom Winter 12/13 aber passend zur Jahreszeit. Also wie heist der Ort im Tal






Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Januar 2014)

Balgstädt?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Balgstädt?


Nein ist es nicht.
Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, das ungefähr dort wo der Kasebi stand, 7 Gartenzwerge am Waldrand hinter ihm stehen.


----------



## Kasebi (1. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht.
> Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, das ungefähr dort wo der Kasebi stand, 7 Gartenzwerge am Waldrand hinter ihm stehen.



Sieben Gartenzwerge?  ???? 
Keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst. Weißt du mehr als ich? Balgstedt ist natürlich so kalt wie der Winter war. Ich gebe mal einen Tipp: In dem Ortsteil der da durch die Reben zu sehen ist spielt folgendes Tier eine wichtige Rolle.: Wovon soll ich satt sein. Sprang nur über Stock und Stein........
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Sieben Gartenzwerge?  ????
> Keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst. Weißt du mehr als ich? Balgstedt ist natürlich so kalt wie der Winter war. Ich gebe mal einen Tipp: In dem Ortsteil der da durch die Reben zu sehen ist spielt folgendes Tier eine wichtige Rolle.: Wovon soll ich satt sein. Sprang nur über Stock und Stein........
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Aber unten im Tal der Weißen Elster, so am linken Rand des Bildes, gibt es doch lecker Ziegeneis oder?


----------



## Kasebi (1. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Aber unten im Tal der Weißen Elster, so am linken Rand des Bildes, gibt es doch lecker Ziegeneis oder?



*Jaaaaaa  *Dann kannst auch lösen. Und wahrscheinlich weißt du auch zu wem der Weinberg gehört. Ach ja und woher das Zitat stammt. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> *Jaaaaaa  *Dann kannst auch lösen. Und wahrscheinlich weißt du auch zu wem der Weinberg gehört. Ach ja und woher das Zitat  stammt.
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Das Zitat "Wovon sollt' ich satt sein? Ich sprang nur über Gräbelein Und fand kein einzig Blättelein: meh! meh!"stammt aus dem Märchen Tischlein deck dich. Bin noch Märchenfest. Der Weinberg gehört wohl zum Weingut Seeliger, N Wetterzeube.
Und die Gartenzwerge stehen doch hinter dir am Waldrand, ich glaube ich habe noch ein Bild von denen, werde es mal suchen.


----------



## Kasebi (1. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das Zitat "Wovon sollt' ich satt sein? Ich sprang nur über Gräbelein Und fand kein einzig Blättelein: meh! meh!"stammt aus dem Märchen Tischlein deck dich. Bin noch Märchenfest. Der Weinberg gehört wohl zum Weingut Seeliger, N Wetterzeube.
> Und die Gartenzwerge stehen doch hinter dir am Waldrand, ich glaube ich habe noch ein Bild von denen, werde es mal suchen.



Ok Da weißt du mehr als ich. Wobei du ja 2013 auf Deinen Stempeltouren öfters im Droyßiger Forst unterwegs warst als ich. Aber übrigens der Weinberg ist richtig. Das Märchen auch. Aber bevor du weitermachst mußt du noch den Namen des sichtbaren Ortes nennen. Denn danach hatte ich gefragt. Aber das dürfte ja nur eine Routineangelegenheit für Dich sein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ok Da weißt du mehr als ich. Wobei du ja 2013 auf Deinen Stempeltouren öfters im Droyßiger Forst unterwegs warst als ich. Aber übrigens der Weinberg ist richtig. Das Märchen auch. Aber bevor du weitermachst mußt du noch den Namen des sichtbaren Ortes nennen. Denn danach hatte ich gefragt. Aber das dürfte ja nur eine Routineangelegenheit für Dich sein.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Dietendorf


----------



## Kasebi (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo Udo du bist drann. hatte ich doch schon gesagt. Oder?
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2014)

Also, dann mal hier das neue Rätsel.
Wo gehört diese Figur hin und was stellt sie dar? Der Ort würde schon mal reichen.


----------



## HorstBond (4. Februar 2014)

Aschenputtel


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2014)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Aschenputtel


O.K. Aschenputtel ist schon mal richtig, aber es fehlt ja noch etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBond (4. Februar 2014)

Mir fehlt hauptsächlich noch ein Bild zum weitermachen...
Egal. Es ist der Märchenbrunnen in Weißenfels. Das Umfeld dort ist allerdings nicht sehr märchenhaft.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2014)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Mir fehlt hauptsächlich noch ein Bild zum weitermachen...
> Egal. Es ist der Märchenbrunnen in Weißenfels. Das Umfeld dort ist allerdings nicht sehr märchenhaft.





Richtig. Dann mach mal weiter.
_Zitat: "Der Märchenbrunnen in der Weißenfelser Neustadt wurde als „Oase der Ruhe“ inmitten eines Industriegebietes im Jahre 1911 eingeweiht. Gekrönt ist der Märchenbrunnen mit einer Aschenputtelfigur und ein Vierzeiler des Dichters August von Platen ziert das Wasserbecken."
Quelle: Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V._


----------



## HorstBond (5. Februar 2014)

Ok, wo steht dieses Haus?
Udo und alle denen es zu einfach erscheint können auch noch sagen wo der Fotograf stand.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Februar 2014)

Habe keine echte Idee. Werfe mal Bad Kösen in die Runde. Das Gewässer wäre dann die Saale.


----------



## HorstBond (6. Februar 2014)

Die Saale ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## hallunke (6. Februar 2014)

Bad Kösen ist es definitiv nicht, da sind die Wege und Häuser anders.
Aber ich hätte beinahe geschrieben, der Fotograf steht auf der Schönburg. Stimmt aber auch nicht,
die ist ein paar Meter weiter vorne, links auf dem Hügel.
Der Zaun vor dem Grundstück, wie auch auch der Zaun zur Saale (das Gewässer) hin sind Begrenzungen des
Saaleradweges, der hier kurz um diese Grundstücke unterhalb der Schönburg herumgeführt wird.
Weiter hinten das flache Gebäude müsste der Schuppen vom Kanuclub Schönburg sein.
Tja und der Fotograf steht etwas erhöht gegenüber der Straße (oder des Weges) nach Leißling.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBond (6. Februar 2014)

Alles Richtig. Wenn man von Leißling kommt fährt man quasi direkt auf das Haus zu.






Fotografiert ist das ganze vom Weg zum Aussichtspunkt auf dem Fachberg. Da gehts hoch:





Hallunke bitte weitermachen


----------



## hallunke (7. Februar 2014)

So, hat etwas gedauert!






Wo steht die Kirche?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2014)

ups, watt´n nu?
Schon beinahe zwei Tage rum?
Tip: Es ist nordwestlich (grobe Angabe) von Halle, dabei ziemlich genau 24 km Luftlinie von meiner Wohnung und wenn man (der Fotograf) sich umdreht, ist da auch noch was (Interessantes)...
Jetzt leichter?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (9. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Insidertipp. Rainald Grebe ist in der Nähe der gesuchten Kirche schon mal aufgetreten.

Sachsen_Anhalt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Februar 2014)

Solche Kirchen (romanischen Ursprungs) stehen hier in jedem 2. Dorf! Wäre Gerbstedt in der Nähe?


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Rainald Grebe ist in der Nähe der gesuchten Kirche schon mal aufgetreten.
> 
> Sachsen_Anhalt


Stimmt, am 7.7.2012 (wer soll das jetzt noch wissen). Der Veranstaltungsort wäre zu sehen, wenn der Fotograf sich umdreht.

und stimmt:


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Solche Kirchen (romanischen Ursprungs) stehen hier in jedem 2. Dorf! Wäre Gerbstedt in der Nähe?


Gerbstedt ist in der Nähe. Ziemlich warm, beide. Nur noch mal den genauen Ort durchgeben, dann lass ich´s gelten. Der erste darf dann weitermachen.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2014)

Nun die St. Andreas Kirche in Heiligenthal liegt auch an einem Hang.


----------



## kalihalde (9. Februar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Stimmt, am 7.7.2012 (wer soll das jetzt noch wissen). Der Veranstaltungsort wäre zu sehen, wenn der Fotograf sich umdreht.
> (hallunke)



hier mal die Setlist vom Auftritt des Herrn Grebe im gesuchten Ort:


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...die Setlist vom Auftritt des Herrn Grebe...


Junge, Junge, das sind ja richtige Reliquien - machst Du da die Veranstaltungstechnik?
Und, zweite Frage:
Willst Du nicht lösen?


Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun die St. Andreas Kirche in Heiligenthal liegt auch an einem Hang.


...und Heiligenthal zählt auch zu den Ortsteilen von Gerbstedt, die Kirche da sieht dieser hier sehr ähnlich, ist nur etwas größer
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (9. Februar 2014)

Na dann will ich mal nicht so sein und löse auf .
Gesucht ist die Kirche in Elben
Ich war einfach nur begeisterter Konzertbesucher im Eulenbergeschen_Hof gegenüber der Kirche.
Tja, und Setlists sammle ich unter anderem auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Na dann will ich mal nicht so sein und löse auf .
> Gesucht ist die Kirche in Elben
> Ich war einfach nur begeisterter Konzertbesucher im Eulenbergeschen_Hof gegenüber der Kirche.
> Tja, und Setlists sammle ich unter anderem auch .


Ok, das ist die Antwort mit der Kirche in Elben im Fleischbachtal (OT von Gerbstedt).
Seit Klaus Adolphi (ex. bzw. z.T. noch Hallenser, Paddelbootfahrer und Fotograf, vor allem aber Chef von Horch und den Aberlours) da wohnt,
geht in dem Dörfchen richtig was los, herrliche Konzerte, Weihnachtsmärkte usw. siehe auch unter http://www.elbenkonzerte.de/
Bevor Adolphi dahin zog, wohnte schon mal eine ehemalige Kollegin von mir in dem Anwesen, und beim Herumstromern ist mir ein Stein der Mauer vom jetzigen "Veranstaltungsraum" auf den Kopf gefallen. War eine böse Platzwunde.
Wie dem auch sei:
kalihalde macht bitte weiter
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (9. Februar 2014)

Gerne doch, hallunke.





Wo bin ich?


----------



## Burba (9. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Gerne doch, hallunke.
> 
> Wo bin ich?



Könnte das bei Blankenburg sein?


----------



## kalihalde (9. Februar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Könnte das bei Blankenburg sein?



warm


----------



## Burba (9. Februar 2014)

ha, ich weiss mal was!
Das ist der sogenannte Fuchsbau, eine unter den Wanderweg gebaute bunkerähnliche Schutzhütte (erbaut in den 30er Jahren) am Wanderweg von Blankenburg Richtung Hamburger Wappen.
Da war ich im Herbst auf meiner Teufelsmauerrunde.


----------



## kalihalde (9. Februar 2014)

Das ging ja schnell, Burba.

Fuchsbau ist richtig.








Teufelsmauer ist in diesem Bereich auf der südlichen Seite interessanter, finde ich.

Bitte übernehmen Sie, Burba.


----------



## Burba (9. Februar 2014)

Danke, ich übernehme .
Ich kann übrigens nur empfehlen, die Teufelsmauer mal abzufahren. Bin im Herbst vom Großvater in Blankenburg zu den Gegensteinen bei Ballenstedt und zurück gefahren und hab dabei die Abschnitte der Teufelsmauer angesteuert. Eine herrliche Harzvorlandtour.
Nun zum Rätsel, muss allerdings ein ein Foto aus dem Dezember nehmen.
Wo stand ich da?


----------



## kalihalde (10. Februar 2014)

Nordmänner, Börde-Orks und Machdeburjer .

Lasst Burba nicht hängen, sonst löst der Süden


----------



## Burba (11. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nordmänner, Börde-Orks und Machdeburjer .
> 
> Lasst Burba nicht hängen, sonst löst der Süden


 wenn keiner hier aus der Gegend mitmacht, denn lös doch, @kalihalde
Ich geb noch nen Tip: An der Stelle kommt man über das Gewässer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (11. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nordmänner, Börde-Orks und Machdeburjer .
> 
> Lasst Burba nicht hängen, sonst löst der Süden


Vielleicht haben die "Nordmänner" nix zum gooogeln...? Ich meine, ist schon interessant, was man da so alles lernt (und wenn man hier aufmerksam mitliest) und schöne alte Bilder sind ja auch dabei.
Die Frage ist aber auch schwer formuliert: Wo standest Du? Sicher am gegenüberliegenden Ufer (Deichweg?) des gesuchten Ortes, und offensichtlich hinter Deinem Rad!
Den genauen Ort hat _kalihalde_ wohl zuerst erkannt, da soll er auch die Lösung nennen!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (11. Februar 2014)

Burba, wollte den Magdeburgern nur einen freundlichen Hinweis geben, da es da ja immer mal "Beschwerden" aus dem Norden wegen der Harz- und Südlastigkeit des Rätsels gab. Wenn das irgendwie unfreundlich rüber kam, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.

Da ich zur Lösung aufgefordert wurde, möchte ich dieser Bitte auch nachkommen. Burba steht am Ostufer der Elbe im Bereich der Gierfähre Westerhüsen (Stadtteil im Süden von Magdeburg) und blickt auf den Kirchturm der Stephanuskirche .





Das Foto habe ich mal bei Wikipedia "geborgt".

Da ich eigentlich nur einen Hinweis machen wollte, gebe ich das Rätsel frei.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Burba (11. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Burba, wollte den Magdeburgern nur einen freundlichen Hinweis geben, da es da ja immer mal "Beschwerden" aus dem Norden wegen der Harz- und Südlastigkeit des Rätsels gab. Wenn das irgendwie unfreundlich rüber kam, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.
> kalihalde


Mein Lieber, das hab ich auch so verstanden . Da war nix unfreundlich.
Ist eben so, dass die meisten Mitspieler im Süden zu Hause sind.
Und die Lösung ist richtig.

@hallunke
Wie du an der Antwort sehen kannst, war die Frage ganz eindeutig .


Kalihalde hat freigegeben, dann möge einstellen, wer was da hat.


----------



## hallunke (12. Februar 2014)

Hm, Burba hat bestätigt, Kalihalde hat freigegeben, jemand anderes war noch nicht da, machen wir es einfach mal einfach:







Wo war Udo heute? Ich weiß schon, er ist hinter dem Dings zu sehen...
PS: da waren die Räder fast noch sauber! Aber prima Wetter sonst
vG Andreas (hallunke)
Sorry, ich will es nicht kleinreden, Udo war heute natürlich auch noch woanders, doch wo ist diese Stelle halt.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hm, Burba hat bestätigt, Kalihalde hat freigegeben, jemand anderes war noch nicht da, machen wir es einfach mal einfach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin befangen, ich löse nicht.


----------



## hallunke (12. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich bin befangen, ich löse nicht.


Du bist befangen? Hättest ja reinschreiben können, dass Du auch noch bei "Stahlrad" warst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Du bist befangen? Hättest ja reinschreiben können, dass Du auch noch bei "Stahlrad" warst...


Bin gerade beim erstellen des Tourberichtes, wird natürlich mit eingearbeitet.


----------



## fm7775 (12. Februar 2014)

Mal Panoramio rund um Halle angemacht und was kann man hier erkennen?

http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=51.435752&ln=11.951622&z=5&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all

Unser Rätselbild.

Es ist der Schlosspark Dieskau am Osttor.


----------



## hallunke (12. Februar 2014)

Super gemacht, ging schnell !
@fm7775 macht dann weiter.
Und es musste auch schnell gehen, weil Udo ja zeitgleich an dem Bericht bastelte, der inzwischen sicher veröffentlicht ist.
Klar Dieskauer Park, Osttor am Pfingstanger. Das Metalldingens heißt auch Osttor, stammt von dem halleschen Künstler Jörg Bochow von 2006, und man kann wunderbar dran "glocken". Es soll an früher im Park vorhandene fernöstliche Bauwerke erinnern.
So, nun suche ich Udos Bericht...


----------



## hallunke (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe, er hat es gelesen:
@fm7775 ist jetzt dran!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## fm7775 (14. Februar 2014)

Moin, hat er , und wollte morgen das Bild besorgen

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


und nun das Rätselbild, hatte so viele gemacht, musste mich entscheiden, einige sind vlt. zu schwer


----------



## hallunke (17. Februar 2014)

Börderadweg, Magdeburg-Diesdorf, ich glaube an einem Spielplatz...?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## fm7775 (17. Februar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Börderadweg, Magdeburg-Diesdorf, ich glaube an einem Spielplatz...?
> vG Andreas (hallunke)



100% richtig, war ja nicht schwer. Hätte die Tour doch später öffentlich machen sollen.


----------



## hallunke (17. Februar 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Hätte die Tour doch später öffentlich machen sollen.


Naja, es war etwas Zufall, von Deiner Tour hatte ich noch nix gelesen.
Ein Kumpel von mir wohnte nachdem er aus Halle wegzog, eine Zeit in Magdeburg, da hatte ich das wahrscheinlich schon mal gesehen. Aber er fuhr ausschließlich Rennrad und neuerdings Kawasaki...
Ich suche, bitte um Geduld bis vielleicht morgen.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (18. Februar 2014)

Na ich musste doch etwas suchen, zu selten fotografiert man unterwegs.
Zumindest radele ich an der gesuchten Örtlichkeit regelmäßig vorbei, es ist etwas für
die "Kulturinteressierten".







Wo findet man dieses "Kleinkunstwerk", man muß hochschauen, ist etwa die 3.Etage...
vG Andreas


----------



## kalihalde (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn die Frage, wer ist die junge Dame auf dem Bild, wäre, könnte ich lösen.

Das ist Margot H. aus H.

Aber wo das ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (18. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage, wer ist die junge Dame auf dem Bild, wäre, könnte ich lösen.
> 
> Das ist Margot H. aus H.
> 
> Aber wo das ist, keine Ahnung.


 
Dein Wiki-Link auf dem H. enthält ja schon die Lösung:


> Margot Feist (für jüngere Menschen: "Tante" Honecker war in der ex. DDR die ex. Miss Bildung) wurde als Tochter... im Glaucha-Viertel in Halle an der Saale geboren....Die Wohnung der Feists in der Torstraße 36 in Halle war bis 1938 eine von...usw. usw.


Und beinahe an dieser Stelle, genau Hausnummer 31 befindet sich jetzt eine Baulücke, die vom Postkult e.V mit einem "Stadtgarten" okkupiert wurde. An der Fassade der Baulücke ist dieses Arrangement zu sehen (Stühle und Telefon immer, das Bild kommt bei Events hinzu).
Ich will´s ja nicht übertreiben (und vor allem nicht länger auf Halles und H.´s kommunistischer Vergangenheit rumhacken), die halbe Lösung mit Ansatz zur gesuchten Adresse - ist in dem Falle die Lösung, das kann man so gelten lassen.
Kalihalde ist der nächste!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (18. Februar 2014)

Ups, gelöst .

hallunke, dabei habe ich echt nicht gewusst, *wo* das sein soll. Bin zwar letzten Samstag durch die Torstraße geschlendert, aber da fiel mein Blick nur auf den neuen Straßenbelag mit dem großzügig im Fahrbahnbereich ausgewiesenen Fahrradstreifen. Vor lauter Staunen, dass da kein Kopfsteinpflaster mehr ist, habe ich gar nicht nach oben geguckt.

Na gut, dann hier das neue Rätsel. Was ich sehe, das dürfte klar sein. Die Frage lautet daher, wo stehe ich?





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Februar 2014)

ich tippe irgendwo Hasselfelde, Allrode, Stiege..auf erhöhtem Posten

EDIT: Großer Hornberg


EDIT2...jetzt packt mich der Ergeiz.. die Hocspannungsleitung. Ich bin jetzt eher in Hüttenrode. Obwohl man da den Brocken nicht so nah sieht


----------



## kalihalde (18. Februar 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> EDIT: Großer Hornberg



Wenn der Große Hornberg in der Nähe von Elbingerode ist, sollte die "Sichtachse" in etwa stimmen . Die Entfernung passt leider noch nicht. Und ja, ich habe den Zoom der Kamera benutzt .

Erster Versuch und EDIT 2 "streuen" zu sehr.


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Februar 2014)

ja ist er..und meine Versuche streuen zugegebener Maßen...aber drei Klicks am Diopter wirken wahre Wunder


----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2014)

ähm, zwischen Elbingerode und Hasselfelde, in der Nähe der B81 Hoppelberg, da hinter ist Pullmann City, vor dir der Murmelbach

https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/12790937


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ähm, zwischen Elbingerode und Hasselfelde, in der Nähe der B81 Hoppelberg, da hinter ist Pullmann City, vor dir der Murmelbach
> 
> https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/12790937


 
Hasselfelde hatte ich  ja bei micha.qlb schon mal ausgeschlossen . Die "Konstellation" der markanten Bauten auf dem Brocken (Wetterstation, Brockenherberge, Sendeanlage und Brockenhaus) passt auf dem panoramio-Bild von Pullman-City auch nicht 100%ig im Vergleich mit dem Rätselfoto.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hasselfelde hatte ich  ja bei micha.qlb schon mal ausgeschlossen . Die "Konstellation" der markanten Bauten auf dem Brocken (Wetterstation, Brockenherberge, Sendeanlage und Brockenhaus) passt auf dem panoramio-Bild von Pullman-City auch nicht 100%ig im Vergleich mit dem Rätselfoto.



Ja, definitiv Standpunkt etwas weiter nördlich, also Tatsache Achse Elbingerode/Rübeland/Talsperre. Mit dem Mischwald davor würde ich auch sagen, das du im Bereich der Talsperre, Staumauer Zillierbach, unterwegs warst.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv Standpunkt etwas weiter nördlich, also Tatsache Achse Elbingerode/Rübeland/Talsperre. ...


 




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mit dem Mischwald davor würde ich auch sagen, das du im Bereich der Talsperre, Staumauer Zillierbach, unterwegs warst.


 
Nein, das wäre zu nah am Brocken. Ich habe den Zoom der Kamera schon stark strapaziert als ich an einem beliebten Aussichtspunkt war. Von diesem Aussichtspunkt führt übrigens auch ein ganz netter Pfad ins darunter befindliche Tal. Gesucht ist der Name des Aussichtspunktes .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Nein, das wäre zu nah am Brocken. Ich habe den Zoom der Kamera schon stark strapaziert als ich an einem beliebten Aussichtspunkt war. Von diesem Aussichtspunkt führt übrigens auch ein ganz netter Pfad ins darunter befindliche Tal. Gesucht ist der Name des Aussichtspunktes .


Oha, ganz leicht ist es aber noch nicht...ich vermute mal, der Mischwald ist dann eher im Bereich des Bodetals zu finden...


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Oha, ganz leicht ist es aber noch nicht...ich vermute mal, der Mischwald ist dann eher im Bereich des Bodetals zu finden...


 
... vom gesuchten Aussichtspunkt hat man auch einen sehr schönen Ausblick in das Bodetal


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2014)

Netter Pfad, weit weg, Blick in's Bodetal.... weißer Hirsch?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... vom gesuchten Aussichtspunkt hat man auch einen sehr schönen Ausblick in das Bodetal



Habe keine Bild hier, warte mal ab, ob wer anders lösen kann...


----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2014)

tja man kann nach links und nach rechts und nach vorn ins Bodetal blicken. 

Achse Altenbrak-Treseburg. Ist da eine Stempestelle? Böser Kleef vlt.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> .... weißer Hirsch?



... ist voll konkret 

Weißer Hirsch, oberhalb von Treseburg im Bodetal war der Standort des Brockenfotos.





Ritter Runkel ist dran. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was das nächste Rätselbild ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2014)

da müsste man ja auch meine Lösung sehen ( Böser Kleef) aber vor lauter Wald sieht man die Hütte nicht


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> da müsste man ja auch meine Lösung sehen ( Böser Kleef) aber vor lauter Wald sieht man die Hütte nicht





Das ist die Aussicht von der Stempelstelle Böser Klev. Leider nur mit wenig Zoom.


----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2014)

links und rechts verwachsen, in der Flucht vom weißen Hirsch zum Brocken und ohne Gestrüpp könnte man sicher auch diese Stelle sehen. wahrscheinlich ist die Sicht nach rechts zum Brocken versperrt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2014)

Wo ist das?


Toll, zeigt natürlich nix an, da kann ich es nur noch mit einem Link versuchen:
(Kalihalde ist leider bis auf Widerruf wegen Befangenheit raus)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1569761?in=user


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wo ist das?







Bilderhilfsdienst


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2014)

Danke! Wir gehen moregn nach der Nachtrunde noch ein Bier trinken, da kannst Du es mir ja erklären, gebe auch eins aus.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Einladung, Ritter Runkel 

Habe morgen Abend schon eine gesellschaftliche Verpflichtung und kann daher leider nicht. Das Einfügen von Bildern erkläre ich Dir aber gerne mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## hallunke (19. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch befangen, habe ein fast identisches Foto als Beschreibung einer Tour gesehen,
soll der richtige lösen.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ich bin auch befangen, habe ein fast identisches Foto als Beschreibung einer Tour gesehen,
> soll der richtige lösen.
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Es ist etwas schiefgelaufen, also nochmal einen Versuch der Lösung.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2014)

Also, dann löse ich mal auf, den Bericht haben ja eh schon einige gelesen. Es ist das Mundloch des Dobiser Stollens. Der Stollen wurde 1697 zur Steinkohlegewinnung aufgefahren. Der Stollen diente Anfangs zur Kupferschiefergewinnung. Es ist der Geopunkt Nummer 6 des Wettiner Geopfades und liegt direkt am Saaleradweg, am alten Saalearm. Im Mittelalter gab es einige Steinkohlestollen rund um Wettin. Der Stollen soll eine Länge von 22,2 km gehabt haben mit all seinen Abzweigungen.
Ach ja und der dortige Saalearm entstand zw. 1931 und 1942 im Zuge der Saalebegradigung für die in meinen Bericht genannten 1000 Tonnen Schiffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Februar 2014)

Korrekt, besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können. Den Tourbericht habe ich irgendwie verpasst.
Weiter geht's mit Udo!


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2014)

Nun hier das neue Rätsel. Wo wartet er auf Schnee, Blickrichtung des weißen Mannes ist Osten.


----------



## Bikermario (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo! Ich würde mal sgen, dass der gute Mann in Burgliebenau steht. Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2014)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich würde mal sgen, dass der gute Mann in Burgliebenau steht. Gruß Mario


So ist es Mario und er ärgert sich gar schrecklich, weil immer noch kein Schnee gefallen ist. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Bikermario (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo! Ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem Bild einfügen klappt, aber ich probier es mal. Wo steht der Bismarkturm?  Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2014)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem Bild einfügen klappt, aber ich probier es mal. Wo steht der Bsmarkturm?  Gruß Mario


Also ich bin mal außen vor, wegen Befangenheit und fehlenden Bildern.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2014)

Älteres Bild? Weißenfels?


----------



## Bikermario (21. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Älteres Bild? Weißenfels?


 
Stimmt zwar, aber geht es noch etwas genauer? Ich würde nämlich noch gern wissen auf welchen Berg?
Gruß Mario


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Februar 2014)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, aber geht es noch etwas genauer? Ich würde nämlich noch gern wissen auf welchen Berg?
> Gruß Mario



Na ich schau mal bei Google, wenn es kein anderer macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (27. Februar 2014)

Auf dem Klemmberg in WSF?!


----------



## Bikermario (27. Februar 2014)

Die Antwort ist genau richtig.Na dann mach mal weiter.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Ruedi04 (28. Februar 2014)

War nach der Vorlage von Hasifisch auch recht einfach. 

Wo war ich?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2014)

Hey, weg von meiner Datsche!!!


----------



## Ruedi04 (28. Februar 2014)

Fast


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. März 2014)

Keiner da oder ist es doch so unbekannt.... Als Tip, es ist im Saalekreis, östlich von meiner Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. März 2014)

Östlich von Halle ist eher nicht so meine Richtung. Ohne weiteren Tipp weiß ich nicht, wo ich mit dem Suchen anfangen soll.


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. März 2014)

Das Gebäude wird auch als Kita/Kindergarten mitbenutzt... Laut einer lokalen Zeitung


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2014)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Das Gebäude wird auch als Kita/Kindergarten mitbenutzt... Laut einer lokalen Zeitung


Nun ja das habe ich schon erkannt, dass dort eine Kita untergebracht sein muss.
Aber das Portal sieht aus wie Schloss Petersdorf im Saalekreis.


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. März 2014)

Da hat der Udo recht.... 

http://mobil.mz-web.de/halle/halle-saalekreis-ein-schloss-fuer-kinder,23886196,17351422.html


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2014)

Nun, hier das neues Rätsel. Wo befindet sich dieses Bauwerk? Koordinate +- 100 Meter reicht.


----------



## kalihalde (1. März 2014)

Spontan dachte ich, es könnte die ehemalige Sternwarte bei Bennstedt sein, aber die ist leider nicht mehr so gut erhalten, wie die gesuchte


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Spontan dachte ich, es könnte die ehemalige Sternwarte bei Bennstedt sein, aber die ist leider nicht mehr so gut erhalten, wie die gesuchte


Ja kalihalde, die ist es leider nicht, aber hier ein Tip. Die Sternwarte in Bennstedt liegt zu weit nördöstlich von der gesuchten.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2014)

Kleiner Tip: genau 28,7 km südwestlich vom Mittelpunkt Bennstedt entfernt


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: genau 28,7 km südwestlich vom Mittelpunkt Bennstedt entfernt


Noch ein Tip, am Endpunkt der Linie von 28,7 km gibt es eine Schäferei die nach einer Baumart benannt ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2014)

Ich komme so grob auf Pretitz nördlich von Nebra, ist das erstmal richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich komme so grob auf Pretitz nördlich von Nebra, ist das erstmal richtig?


Hallo RR, die Entfernung stimmt schonmal. Der Ort lag genau auf meiner Tour vom 26.02. am Ende eines Tales, weiter westlich, ca. 263 Meter von der Sternwarte befindet sich ein Teich.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2014)

51°19'3.57"N  11°30'21.34"E   Da steht was, das von oben wie Observatorium, Hütte und überdachte Bank aussieht.


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> 51°19'3.57"N  11°30'21.34"E   Da steht was, das von oben wie Observatorium, Hütte und überdachte Bank aussieht.


Richtig RR dort steht die Sternwarte und ganz in der Nähe befindet sich die Birkenschäferei.



 
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2014)

Die Gegend zwischen Schmon und Nebra sieht interessant aus, die muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal genauer ansehen.

Bild kommt heute abend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. März 2014)

Bild kommt natürlich nicht, jedenfalls nicht von mir. Ich gebe ab ....


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bild kommt natürlich nicht, jedenfalls nicht von mir. Ich gebe ab ....


Dann noch schnell ein Leichtes für zwischendurch.
Wo war mein Standort, ist ein markanter Punkt der aus der Jungsteinzeit stammt (ca. 4100-2200 v.Chr.) , hat sogar eine Infotafel.


----------



## meinhardon (7. März 2014)

Oberhalb der Schmoner Hänge, vielleicht am Elsloch?
Grüße


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2014)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Oberhalb der Schmoner Hänge, vielleicht am Elsloch?
> Grüße


Oh, zuweit südlich. Tip: MRZ 27 ca. 31 km


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Oh, zuweit südlich. Tip: MRZ 27 ca. 31 km


Noch ein Tip, auf der Tafel ist auch diese Abbildung zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2014)

Hallo,
da ja die Tips nicht ausgereicht haben löse ich mal auf und gebe weiter. Muss erst wieder ein paar Bilder machen.


 
Der Standort ist auf dem Krähenberg auf den Hügelgräbern nördlich Wettin.


----------



## fm7775 (12. März 2014)

dann mache ich weiter

wo befindet sich diese Erinnerung


----------



## fm7775 (13. März 2014)

1. Tip 1834 Braunkohle, später wurde auch Salz gefunden. Der Finder liegt jetzt in Ralswiek.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. März 2014)

- wikipedia und google bedankt - Westeregeln (?)


----------



## fm7775 (14. März 2014)

ohmtroll 100% richtig 

1834 begann in Westeregeln der Braunkohleabbau. Der Abbau von Braunkohle und die Herstellung von Preßlingen für die Öfen der Haushalte endete erst 1955.
*Hugo Sholto Oskar Georg von Douglas* entdeckte unter einem Gipslager Kalisalz.

Er gründete die „Kali und Steinsalz Bergwerk Douglashall“. Im Jahr 1881 wurde die in der Aktiengesellschaft „Consolidierte Alkaliwerke“ mit bestehenden Kali-Fabriken zu den „Consolidierten Alkaliwerken Westeregeln AG“ vereinigt. Das Kaliwerk in Westeregeln gehörte am Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts zu den weltweit größten seiner Art.Im Jahr 1881 wurde die in der Aktiengesellschaft „Consolidierte Alkaliwerke“ mit bestehenden Kali-Fabriken zu den „Consolidierten Alkaliwerken Westeregeln AG“ vereinigt. 1922 schlossen sich die Consolidierten Alkaliwerke mit anderen Unternehmen zur „Werksgruppe Salzdetfurth-Aschersleben-Westeregeln“. 1926 erfolgte eine weitere Konsolidierung zum sogenannten „Kaliblock“ der späteren K+S.

Douglas starb in Berlin und wurde in Ralswiek beerdigt.

In Westeregeln gibt es eine Moto-Cross-Strecke und eine alte Ziegelei, von einem Förderverein betreut wird. Das historische Bauwerk wird als Industriedenkmal erhalten und ist noch funktionsfähig.




und das wissen wir jetzt, weil wir mit offenen Augen durch unsere Heimat fahren, fotografieren und schauen was es bedeutet.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. März 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> und das wissen wir jetzt, weil wir mit offenen Augen durch unsere Heimat fahren, fotografieren und schauen was es bedeutet.


Ja, wir kommen viel rum. 
Und genau deswegen sehen uns Forstleute im Wald nicht so gern. (!)

Unweit dieser Stelle hier war ein Wanderweg auch ziemlich hinüber:






Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (14. März 2014)

kommtmir bekannt vor, kanns aber nicht genau sagen. Nur den Fluss bzw.Tal und welcher Ort als nächste kommen müsste.

Liegt zwischen Stempelstelle 203 und 206


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. März 2014)

Ist das nicht im Selketal?


----------



## fm7775 (14. März 2014)

Vermute ich auch. Irgendwo zwischen den beiden Stempelstellen. Richtung Meisdorf.

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohmtroll (14. März 2014)

Selketal ist richtig vermutet, aber die genannten Stempelstellen weiter weg. Da sind welche näher dran.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. März 2014)

Ich würde es im Bereich der vier Hämmer vermuten, aber genauer weiß ich's nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich würde es im Bereich der vier Hämmer vermuten, aber genauer weiß ich's nicht.


Kann man gelten lassen. Zwischen 3. und 4. (der ist Stempelstelle 179) ziemlich in der Mitte.
Ein paar Meter Richtung Mägdesprung gibts auch noch diesen Spass:






Der Runkelritter ist dran.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2014)

Toll, hast den armen Ast ganz krumm gemacht....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. März 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt nicht mal mehr Bilder in's Album ziehen kann, gebe ich es auf und mache den Weg frei. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Burba (15. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt nicht mal mehr Bilder in's Album ziehen kann, gebe ich es auf und mache den Weg frei. Viel Spaß noch.


haste mal auf die Dateigröße geachtet? Ist mittlerweile wohl auf 4 MB begrenzt.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt nicht mal mehr Bilder in's Album ziehen kann, gebe ich es auf und mache den Weg frei. Viel Spaß noch.


Hallo RR, mit Picasa kannst du die Dateigröße deiner Bilder bequem und schnell verkleinern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2014)

Bis Ritter Runkel das mit den Bildern hinbekommt schnell ein Rätsel zwischendurch.
Wo stand ich gestern und was ist das für ein weißes Band, dass sich am Horizont von links nach rechts entlangzieht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. März 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise, aber ich reduziere schon lange mit Fotoshop, mein Wunschbild hatte schon nur noch 605 kB. Habe ja auch schon hochgeladen und es gab keine Probleme. 
Komisch, Udos Bild wirkt sehr vertraut und ich habe trotzdem keine Idee.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. März 2014)

Wo genau Udo stand ist ein bisschen Rätselraten, denn dieses weiße Band erstreckt sich insgesamt über einige Kilometer im Bereich Elbingerode/Rübeland. Da wird Kalkstein der Felswerke transportiert, denke ich.


----------



## __U3__ (17. März 2014)

Ich tippe auf den Aussichtspunkt am Tagebau in Elbingerode...

Sport frei und beste Grüße aus Erfurt


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2014)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf den Aussichtspunkt am Tagebau in Elbingerode...
> 
> Sport frei und beste Grüße aus Erfurt


Hallo __U3__ hast richtig getippt.


 



 
Und so sah es hinter mir aus. Stempelstelle HWN 039 
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## __U3__ (17. März 2014)

N'Abend zusammen!

Aufrgund meiner Thüringer Heimat, MotoCross, Dampflok fahren, Haus bauen und so weiter komm ich ja leider viel zu wenig zum Biken. Allerdings muss ich mich schon als großen Sachsen-Anhalt-Begeisterten outen, deswegen gab's da die eine oder andere Tour. Mit'm Unstruttal brauch ich jetzt nicht kommen haha, deswegen mal was Anderes aus Eurem Bundesland...

Schöne Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. März 2014)

Was jetzt der Krimkonflikt ist, war ja vor Jahren die freche Besetzung des schönen Unstruttale durch Thüringer. Und in dieser Wunde stochert U3 auch noch rum .... unerträglich.
Schönes Fotos, könnte das ein süsses Rätsel sein?


----------



## __U3__ (17. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Was jetzt der Krimkonflikt ist, war ja vor Jahren die freche Besetzung des schönen Unstruttale durch Thüringer. Und in dieser Wunde stochert U3 auch noch rum .... unerträglich.
> Schönes Fotos, könnte das ein süsses Rätsel sein?



Ich denke schon...


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2014)

Geradezu am Ufer liegt ein Schiff auf dem trockenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (18. März 2014)

Hatten wir da nich vor einiger Zeit n Rätsel zu (Süsser See, Kahn aufm Trocknen als Gaststätte)? Jetzt könnt vlt. jemand den genauen Standpunkt des Fotografen feststellen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. März 2014)

Kenne die Ecke nicht, aber es sollte was mit Mumien, Pyramiden und so zu tun haben. Sagt jedenfalls die Karte, oder?


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2014)

Er müsste ungefähr so in diesem Bereich gestanden haben, siehe gelbes Quadrat auf der Karte.


----------



## __U3__ (18. März 2014)

Süßer See ist natürlich richtig!

Bin damals von Höhnstedt nen engen Weg runter Richtung Seeburg, laut Karte Rösetalbach. Also irgendwo am rechten Rand von Udo's Karte...


Na dann darf der nächste Mal vorlegen haha


Sport frei!


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2014)

Nun dann schnell eins Zwischendurch, RR müsste es sicher wissen.
Wo stand ich heute Vormittag und wie heißen diese Blumen?


----------



## kalihalde (19. März 2014)

Udo, ich hoffe Du hast Nichts dagegen, wenn ich mich mal versuche.

Bei den Blümchen sollte es sich um Blausterne oder auch Scilla genannt handeln. Am Horizont mache ich Arkaden aus. Das erinnert mich doch stark an den Stadtgottesacker in Halle. Und irgendwie könnte das zusammen passen 

Beste Grüße
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (19. März 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...den Stadtgottesacker in Halle...


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo, ich hoffe Du hast Nichts dagegen, wenn ich mich mal versuche.
> 
> Bei den Blümchen sollte es sich um Blausterne oder auch Scilla genannt handeln. Am Horizont mache ich Arkaden aus. Das erinnert mich doch stark an den Stadtgottesacker in Halle. Und irgendwie könnte das zusammen passen
> 
> ...





hallunke schrieb:


>


Ihr habt beide recht, aber kalihalde war schneller.
Ja auf meiner Helmprobefahrt bin ich nach einem Tip aus Thüringen mal dorthin. Sieht wunderschön aus.


----------



## hallunke (19. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide recht, aber kalihalde war schneller.


 
hatte ich mitbekommen, der Smiley war für ihn, und


Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht wunderschön aus.


 
Stimmt, ist eigentlich ein Muss zum Frühjahrsanfang. Ich hatte nur diesjahr gedacht, dass die Blütenpracht schon wieder vorbei ist (hatte das immer so kurz nach Ostrau in Erinnerung).
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (19. März 2014)

Sehr schönes Foto, Udo1 . Ein blauer Teppich.

Ich mach´s kurz. Wo bin ich?





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Burba (19. März 2014)

obenauf?


----------



## hallunke (19. März 2014)

Ist das vielleicht an einem der Teiche beim Porphyrsteinbruch Spitzberg zwischen Hohenturm und Landsberg?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. März 2014)

Geht es hinter dem Steinbruch gleich wieder runter oder bleibt es auf dieser Höhe?
 Übrigens sehr clever, Herr Kalihalde, bei rund 1.000+ Porphyrbrüchen in Sa-Anhalt.


----------



## kalihalde (20. März 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht an einem der Teiche beim Porphyrsteinbruch Spitzberg zwischen Hohenturm und Landsberg?
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


 
Das Gestein ist schon mal richtig, hallunke . Porphyrischer Rhyolit („Quarzporphyr“) wurde dort zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts abgebaut. Der Ort passt noch nicht .
Im gesuchten ehemaligen Steinbruchgebiet wird´s übrigens einmal im Jahr offiziell ziemlich laut und hell.


----------



## hallunke (20. März 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Im gesuchten ehemaligen Steinbruchgebiet wird´s übrigens einmal im Jahr offiziell ziemlich laut und hell.


hast Du da etwa auch wieder die Setlist? Hm, dann könnte es womöglich Löbejün (laut und hell zur Sonnenwendfeier der Bergsteiger) sein. Ich dächte nur, dass die Felsen dort höher sind, aber bestimmt gibt es auch kleinere.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. März 2014)

Ich denke eher, kalihalde meint das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2014)

Sollte es tatsächlich die Galgenbergschlucht sein.


----------



## hallunke (20. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sollte es tatsächlich die Galgenbergschlucht sein.


Du grüne Neune, stimmt ja, da oben ist ja auch noch ein Teich, den hatte ich überhaupt nicht mehr im Focus...
aber sonst, @RR und kalihale: Laut!!! Händel ist doch nicht laut, viel eher klassisch...
Isses nu da und oder hat RR nun recht... ?


----------



## kalihalde (20. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sollte es tatsächlich die Galgenbergschlucht sein.



Nach Ritter Runkels musikalischer Steilvorlage, kann ich Deinen Lösungsvorschlag annehmen, Udo1 

Es ist das Feuchtbiotop auf dem großen Galgenberg, südwestlich der "Schlucht". Hier mal an Blick vom Felsen ins Tal nach Halle


----------



## kalihalde (20. März 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Du grüne Neune, stimmt ja, da oben ist ja auch noch ein Teich, den hatte ich überhaupt nicht mehr im Focus...
> aber sonst, @RR und kalihale: Laut!!! Händel ist doch nicht laut, viel eher klassisch...
> Isses nu da und oder hat RR nun recht... ?



Die Feuerwerksmusik von Händel ist für mich der Inbegriff für laute klassische Musik .
Der Hinweis mit "offiziell" bezog sich auf die in der Galgenbergschlucht bei der halleschen Jugend beliebten "Spontanpartys"


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. März 2014)

Wie der Herr Kalihalde das seriöse Rätselforum nutzt, um mit seinen Rädern rumzuprotzen, kann in jedem ehrlichen Rätselfreund nur Empörung und Abscheu hervorrufen! Zur Strafe müsste er das Rad eigentlich sofort beim nächstgelegen Radhändler abgeben, auf das es konfiziert werde.


----------



## hallunke (20. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...beim nächstgelegen Radhändler...


...ist das schon das neue Rätsel, dann könnte ich vielleicht mit einem Foto des gesuchten Radhändlers aushelfen ?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. März 2014)

Nein, war kein Rätsel. Ich bin ja auch gar nicht dran. Und bitte keine Fotos von mir, da sind dann Kalihaldes Räder doch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## hallunke (21. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch gar nicht dran...


ach so, Du wolltest gar nicht lösen. Denke ich immer nicht dran. Schade, das hätte ich mal gewusst.
Aber das Rad von Herrn K. ist in der Tat sehr schön (Produkt Placement?)
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Hasifisch (21. März 2014)

Das kann gar kein Fahrrad sein.
Ich sehe weder Federn noch Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2014)

Nun mit der Steilvorlage Händel und Feuerwerksmusik war es ja dann schon fast gelöst.
Nun hier ein kleines Schloss. Wo befindet es sich?


----------



## kalihalde (21. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Nun hier ein kleines Schloss. Wo befindet es sich?
> ...



Wenn´s mal ein spezielles Rätsel für Ritter Runkel gibt, hält er sich der feine Herr zurück. In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. März 2014)

Ähm, sollte ich dieses Schlösschen kennen? Sagt mir leider gar nichts.


----------



## kalihalde (21. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ähm, sollte ich dieses Schlösschen kennen?...



Nicht zwingend. Ich dachte halt nur, dass die Rittersleut auch mal übers Land fahren und bei anderen Rittersleut absteigen und sich dann noch an die ritterliche Absteige erinnern .

Mit ritterlichen Grüßen
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2014)

Und so sieht es von der Rückseite aus.


----------



## kalihalde (24. März 2014)

Wenn keiner mag, versuche ich mich mal an der Lösung.
Für mich sieht das gesuchte Schloss wie das *RITTER*gut Großgestewitz in der Nähe von Naumburg aus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wenn keiner mag, versuche ich mich mal an der Lösung.
> Für mich sieht das gesuchte Schloss wie das *RITTER*gut Großgestewitz in der Nähe von Naumburg aus .


BINGO, ja es ist das Rittergut und auch sehr schön gelegen, sowie auch Top restauriert. Gleich hinter dem Rittergur befindet sich die Wethau. Ein schöner Weg Richtung Leinewehtal und Utenbach.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (24. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> BINGO, ja es ist das Rittergut und auch sehr schön gelegen, sowie auch Top restauriert. ...
> Dann mach mal weiter.


 
Sieht wirklich schön aus, das Rittergut. Dem Leinewehtal muss ich mal einen Besuch abstatten.
Dann mach ich mal weiter.
Wo warte ich auf den Bus?





Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## kalihalde (26. März 2014)

Keine Idee?
Na gut, dann gibt´s einen Hinweis.
An der Kirche führt ein erst vor ein paar Jahren ausgeschilderter Wanderweg vorbei. Dieser Wanderweg folgt historischen Spuren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. März 2014)

Lutherwanderweg?


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Lutherwanderweg?


Ja RR Lutherwanderweg ist aber auch ziemlich lang. Wo die Kirche auf kleinen Hügel mit Wartehäuschen steht weiß ich aber auch leider nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (26. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Lutherwanderweg?




Und wenn sich Rätselfreund _U3_ von diesem Standort aus ein wenig umschauen würde, könnte er des Rätsels Lösung vielleicht sogar sehen .



__U3__ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279931


 





Alles klar?


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2014)

Oh. also die Kirche in Höhnstedt.


----------



## kalihalde (26. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Oh. also die Kirche in Höhnstedt.


 
Nein, Höhnstedt ist es nicht. Die Blickrichtung passt schon grob. Der Blick darf aber noch in die (nähere) Ferne schweifen .


----------



## vertex98 (31. März 2014)

Den fleissigen G/Earth Photographen sei Dank: es muss wohl Räther sein.


----------



## kalihalde (31. März 2014)

vertex98 schrieb:


> ...es muss wohl Räther sein.


 
Rischdisch, vertex98, Du bist dran .

Die Kirche von Räther war gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (1. April 2014)

Hoffentlich war das noch nicht...


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2014)

vertex98 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war das noch nicht...


Du meinst das Unstrutwehr an der Zeddenbachmühle? Ich glaube das war schon mal.


----------



## vertex98 (1. April 2014)

Hab's gerade aus einer anderen Perspektive gefunden...
Tja, dran ist, wer ein Foto hat...!


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2014)

Nun, hier ist das neue Rätsel.

Wo entstand diese Aufnahme und wo steht dieses Gebäude?


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2014)

Ein kleiner Hinweis. Einmal im Jahr findet dort ein Wallfahrtsgottesdienst statt. Baujahr ca. um 1240


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2014)

.
Es ist das Kirchengestühl in der Dorfkirche in Döblitz/ Saale


----------



## Kasebi (6. April 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283752 Anhang anzeigen 283753 .
> Es ist das Kirchengestühl in der Dorfkirche in Döblitz/ Saale



Beim ersten Rätselfoto hätte ich eher an was "tierisches" gedacht. Wegen der Boxen.


----------



## kalihalde (21. April 2014)

Heute feiern ja einige Leute eine Auferstehung. Ich möchte mir nichts anmaßen, aber das nehme ich mal zum Anlass, den wunderschönen Rätselfaden aus dem Frühlingsschlaf zu erwecken, und ein neues Rätselbild aus der allseits beliebten Rubrik Steinkreuze in Sachsen-Anhalt einstellen.





Wo bin ich?

Ein schönes Restosterfest wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2014)

Nun es ist nicht allzu schwer. Das markante Loch im Fuß, dazu der Niederwald im Hintergrund schließt auf den Rödel, südlich Balgstädt an der Hangkante. 
Die Sage zum Kreuz findet ihr hier: http://www.suehnekreuz.de/anhalt/balgstaedt.htm#text1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (22. April 2014)

Alles richtig, Udo1 . Du bist dran.
Am Balgstädter Steinkreuz kamen wir auf unserer diesjährigen Oster- bzw. Orchideenwanderung irgendwie vorbei. Schöne Ecke dort.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2014)

Wo steht der Turm auf der Höhe am Anfang des rechten Drittels des Bildes?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. April 2014)

Ist der Turm eine ruinöse Warte und hinter Dir (großzügig) in Sichtweite der Brocken?


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist der Turm eine ruinöse Warte und hinter Dir (großzügig) in Sichtweite der Brocken?


Ruinöse Warte ist korrekt und hinter mir war sehr viel Dunst am Horizont.


----------



## Burba (24. April 2014)

könnte einer der drei Wartetürme am Huy sein, die Paulskopfwarte


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> könnte einer der drei Wartetürme am Huy sein, die Paulskopfwarte


Paulskopfwarte ist korrekt und hinter mir sah es so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. April 2014)

Ist der ganze Dreck auf dem Weg von euern Rädern ?


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist der ganze Dreck auf dem Weg von euern Rädern ?


teilweise


----------



## Burba (24. April 2014)

@Udo1
Sieht nach ner schönen Tour aus. Ne Huyumrundung aussenrum hab ich noch auf dem Plan, bisher bin ich immer den Kammweg lang.
Bin ja dran, gebe weiter, könnte grad nur was für den Nachbarfred "Berlin-Brandenburg" beisteuern.


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> @Udo1
> Sieht nach ner schönen Tour aus. Ne Huyumrundung aussenrum hab ich noch auf dem Plan, bisher bin ich immer den Kammweg lang.
> Bin ja dran, gebe weiter, könnte grad nur was für den Nachbarfred "Berlin-Brandenburg" beisteuern.


Na dann noch schnell eins zwischendurch.
An welchen Punkt stehen die 4 Gesellen auf dieser Bank?


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2014)

Tip: Gleicher Aufnahmestandort, aber ohne die Bank. Jetzt müsste es leichter sein den Ort zu lokalisieren, mit dem Vordergrund und dem blauen etwas im Mittelgrund.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. April 2014)

Du setzt ja Kennnisse voraus, ich habe nicht die Spur einer Ahnung.


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Du setzt ja Kennnisse voraus, ich habe nicht die Spur einer Ahnung.


Bist du nun ein Hallenser oder nicht. Du müsstest es eigentlich wissen, aber kalihalde und halunke müssten den Ort auch kennen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. April 2014)

Wenn es in Halle ist, kann es nur die Röpziger Brücke sein, oder? Aber an diesem Standort war ich noch nie.


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn es in Halle ist, kann es nur die Röpziger Brücke sein, oder? Aber an diesem Standort war ich noch nie.


Das blaue ist tatsächlich die Röpziger Brücke und die Plattform ist der Aussichtspunkt Mündung Weiße Elster in die Saale.
Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## hallunke (27. April 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...und halunke müssten den Ort auch kennen.


...stimmt, müsste - habs aber gerade eben erst gelesen, tja da muss der Ritter Runkel ran!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (27. April 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bist du nun ein Hallenser oder nicht. Du müsstest es eigentlich wissen, aber kalihalde und halunke müssten den Ort auch kennen.



Ich muss gestehen, dort oben war ich noch nie. Wenn ich dort lang fahre, nutze ich den Pfad unmittelbar am Saale- bzw. Elsterufer. An diesem Pfad gedeihen, so glaube ich, die bissigsten Brennnesseln der Gegend. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal den oberen Weg nutzen .

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Bild des unteren Pfades an der Elstermündung.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dort oben war ich noch nie. Wenn ich dort lang fahre, nutze ich den Pfad unmittelbar am Saale- bzw. Elsterufer. An diesem Pfad gedeihen, so glaube ich, die bissigsten Brennnesseln der Gegend. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal den oberen Weg nutzen .
> 
> Hier mal ein etwas älteres Bild des unteren Pfades an der Elstermündung.
> Einen schönen Abend wünscht
> kalihalde


Ja und da unten stand einmal eine sehr schöne Hütte, die dann irgendwer abgefackelt hat, schade.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. April 2014)

Wo treiben sich solche Kleinstlebewesen rum?

Mal ein ganz dickes Lob an die IBC-Seitenersteller: würdet ihr Autos bauen, würden 95% der Menschen nicht mal den Motor ankriegen! Ich bin zugegenermaßen ein totaler Rechneridiot. Aber ich habe für meinen Laden eine Webside, die ich selber aktuallisiere, Bilder hochlade ...warum geht es dort um Welten(!!!!!!) unkomplizierter als hier?


----------



## hallunke (28. April 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wo treiben sich solche Kleinstlebewesen rum?


Da wo ich neulich solche Viecher gesehen habe war leider schon Sachsen...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Da wo ich neulich solche Viecher gesehen habe war leider schon Sachsen...
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Nein hallunke, die gibt es auch in Sachsen-Anhalt bei der Stempelstelle der Harzer Wandernadel HWN 086.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. April 2014)

...kann man da Straußeneier essen?


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...kann man da Straußeneier essen?


kann man auch


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. April 2014)

Cleveres Konzept: da weidet allerlei Getier dort (nur draußen, keine Ställe), das kann man sich angucken und später im angeschlossenen Hotel auch essen.
So, viel einfacher (incl. Udos Tipp) kann man es nun nicht mehr machen.


----------



## hallunke (29. April 2014)

...stimmt, die Antwort hat 





Udo1 schrieb:


> Stempelstelle der Harzer Wandernadel HWN 086.


 ja nun eigentlich gegeben... sollte er auch dran sein - oder?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. April 2014)

Udo setzt schon so viel rein, da kann mal jemand anders die Chance wahrnehmen.

Aber es stimmt, war schon ganz schön vorgesagt.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...stimmt, die Antwort hat  ja nun eigentlich gegeben... sollte er auch dran sein - oder?
> vG Andreas (hallunke)





Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Udo setzt schon so viel rein, da kann mal jemand anders die Chance wahrnehmen.
> 
> Aber es stimmt, war schon ganz schön vorgesagt.


Ich will nicht so oft dran sein, habe nur einen Tipp gegeben. Ist schon komisch wenn es immer die selben sind die sich hier tummeln.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2014)

Drei Tage sind rum, keiner hat's offiziell gelöst. Soll mir recht sein, da kann ich es (hoffentlich) schwerer machen:












Wo steht dieses Häuschen?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2014)

Erinnert mich an eune Gruft, oder an eine kleine Kapelle auf einen alten Friedhof, nur weiß ich noch nicht wo genau.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2014)

Der offiziele Name der "Hütte" lautet anders, nicht Kapelle. Auf einem Friedhof ist's auch nicht. 
Zeitlich kann man es über den Baustil gut einordnen.

Den kleinen Ort selber kennen viele, war auch schon (ich denke nicht nur einmal) im Forum gesucht.
Die Erbauerfamilie kennen alle!


----------



## kalihalde (1. Mai 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Zeitlich kann man es über den Baustil gut einordnen.



Mhhm ...
Dann versuche ich´s mal mit einer zeitlichen Einordnung anhand des Baustils. Die massiven Grundmauern erinnern mich fast an einen Bismarck-Turm im Historismus. Die Türeinfassung sieht romanischer aus als in der Romanik gebaut wurde, sprich Neoromanik als Spielart des Historismus im 19. Jahrhundert. Und die beiden Gesichter auf den Zinnen haben schon was von frühem Jugendstil. Also das Ganze dann Übergang vom Historismus zum Jugendstil, so kurz nach 1890 .




Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Erbauerfamilie kennen alle!



Das wäre wünschesnswert, Ritter Runkel. Doch ob das immer so ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher .

Einen schönen Maifeiertag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Mai 2014)

Und die beiden Gesichter auf den Zinnen haben schon was von frühem Jugendstil. Also das Ganze dann Übergang vom Historismus zum Jugendstil, so kurz nach 1890 .

Das wäre wünschesnswert, Ritter Runkel. Doch ob das immer so ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher .


Mir ging es in erster Linie grob um den Jugendstil. 
Ja, den Namen der Familie kennen ALLE, sie kommt in einem geflügeltem Spruch vor.
Im Ort gibt es noch eine zweite, aber ältere Gruft.
Würden Kalihalde und Hasifisch einen von ihren Wohnorten gleich weit entfernten Ort suchen, käme dieser in die ganz enge Wahl.
Im Ort steht eine Burgruine. Als diese ehem. Burg dieser jetzt in den Grüften lagernden Sippe zu ungemütlich wurde, bauten sie 
sich ein Schlösschen und zogen um (Foto). Vor dem Schloss fließt ein kleiner Fluss lang.

Tja, klappt nicht, also Bilder bitte unten anklicken.

Dieser Hinweis bringt nicht viel, gefällt mir aber sehr: unter der Burg befindet sich dieser Stollen:

Ebenfalls im Anhang.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Mai 2014)

Durch den Ort fließt ein Flüsschen, ein paar km oberhalb mündet ein anderes Flüsschen (oder größerer Bach) in jenes. Beide Gewässer unterscheiden sich im Namen exakt durch ein "L".
Für Kunstinteressierte unter euch: die Burg, also der ehem. Sitz besagter Familie, wurde recht gerne von einem halleschen Maler und Graphiker abgebildet.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2014)

Das ist in Hakerode. Es ist das Schloß Hakerode der Familie Knigge. Dort befindet sich das Mausoleum der Familie Knigge.
Es ist der Adolf Freiherr Knigge, der die Aufklärungsschrift geschrieben hat, die für Taktgefühl und Höflichkeit im Umgang mit den Generationen und Berufsständen werben wollte.
Irrtümlich auch als Benimmratgeber bezeichnet, dessen bekanntestes Werk „Über den Umgang mit Menschen“ ist


----------



## kalihalde (4. Mai 2014)

Udo1 hat´s gelöst, denke ich.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Durch den Ort fließt ein Flüsschen, ein paar km oberhalb mündet ein anderes Flüsschen (oder größerer Bach) in jenes. Beide Gewässer unterscheiden sich im Namen exakt durch ein "L".



Das Flüsschen sollte die Eine sein.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Für Kunstinteressierte unter euch: die Burg, also der ehem. Sitz besagter Familie, wurde recht gerne von einem halleschen Maler und Graphiker abgebildet.



Die Burg Arnstein bei Hakerode ist ein beliebtes Motiv von Uwe_Pfeifer , der als "Treppen- bzw. Tunnelmaler" bekannt wurde.






Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2014)

Neues Rätsel kommt morgen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Mai 2014)

Vorbildliche Antworten, ich reiche trotzdem noch ein Link nach:

http://www.harz-saale.de/wordpress/harkerode-die-mausoleen-der-familie-von-knigge/


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2014)

Nun, wo sah ich dieses stattliche Gebäude letztes Wochenende und wie heißt es.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Mai 2014)

Das stattliche Gebäude hat für mich eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dieser Kirche in Köthen .


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das stattliche Gebäude hat für mich eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dieser Kirche in Köthen .


Korrekt, es ist die St. Jakobskirche in Köthen. Dann mach mal bitte weiter kalihalde.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...Dann mach mal bitte weiter kalihalde.
> ...



Gerne doch, Udo1.
Die gesuchten Gebäudereste haben ihre besten Zeiten schon länger hinter sich. Wie heißen sie und wo befinden sie sich?





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2014)

Herr Kalihalde, ganz in der Nähe (westlich) haben Hans, MichaQLB und ich uns am Samstag rumgetrieben. Übrigens voller Vergnügen, und Du wolltest ja nicht. Die Tour am Sonntag durch's Mansfeldische war auch schön, allerdings hätten wir einen Bergbaufachmann gebrauchen können!


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2014)

Der mittlere Rest, hat etwas Ähnlichkeit mit der Burg Neu Mohrungen. Wäre dann aber zu einfach.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2014)

Ist schon ein sehr markante Anordnung der Reste. Du musst weiter nordwestlich (so etwa) suchen.

Tut mir leid, kalihalde, aber für mich ist's nicht so schwer, weil ich es schon mal eingestellt hatte. Micha hat es damals übrigens gelöst.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Mai 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, kalihalde, aber für mich ist's nicht so schwer, weil ich es schon mal eingestellt hatte. Micha hat es damals übrigens gelöst.



Muss Dir nicht leid tun, Ritter Runkel. Ich habe vor dem Einstellen extra die Suchfunktion des Forums bemüht und festgestellt, dass die von mir gesuchte Ruine noch nicht eingestellt war. Richtig ist aber, dass Du eine andere Ruine, die sich in der Nähe befindet, mal eingestellt hattest. Es handelt sich also um unterschiedliche Gebäudereste mit unterschiedlichen Namen .



Udo1 schrieb:


> Der mittlere Rest, hat etwas Ähnlichkeit mit der Burg Neu Mohrungen. Wäre dann aber zu einfach.



Neu Mohrungen ist es in der Tat nicht .
Unmittelbar am Rätselort befindet sich* keine* Stempelstelle


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Neu Mohrungen ist es in der Tat nicht .
> Unmittelbar am Rätselort befindet sich* keine* Stempelstelle


Dachte ich mir schon dass es dort keine Stempelstelle gibt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2014)

Aber an der Ruine nebenan sollte eine sein.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2014)

Es könnte die Kleine Lauenburg, oder auch Stecklenburg genannt sein. Die liegt so 197 Meter östlich der Burganlage Lauenburg (HWN187).


----------



## kalihalde (7. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Stecklenburg  ...



wollte ich als Lösung hören, Udo1 

Die Stecklenburg ist, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, eine eigenständige Burg und gehört nicht zur Burganlage der Lauenburg (Runkels Rätsel), die aus einer großen und kleinen Burg besteht.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht der
"Hermann Wäscher Freundeskreis Giebichenstein"


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich unmöglich auf mir sitzen lassen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-b...us-sachsen-anhalt.503676/page-69#post-9562515

Diese Bild liefert den unbestechlichen Beweis:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/p1020400-jpg.231548/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (7. Mai 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nicht sehr orginell, egal. Wo war ich?











Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich hatte Stecklen*berg* als Suchbegriff eingegeben und da kam nur dieses ritterliche Rätsel der Lauenburg raus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2014)

Die Entschuldigung nehme ich gerne an. Ich dachte schon, daß in diesem ehrwürdigen Rätselforum Rechtlosigkeit und Wilkür Einzug gehalten hätten. Ich bin beruhigt.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2014)

Nun was ganz leichtes, wie heißt denn dieses Anwesen, dass ich im Juli 2007 besucht hatte.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2014)

Tip: Liegt nicht im Harz und auch nicht im Vorharz, eher so auf der Höhe von Magdeburg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2014)

Sagt mir gar nichts, wie werden denn die Gebäude genutzt?


----------



## Burba (10. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, jetzt wo du es sagst...hatte schon überlegt, wieso es mir so bekannt vorkommt .
Das ist Schloß Wendgräben. Hat n schönes Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (10. Mai 2014)

Wollte es auch gerade schreiben. Nur wenige Kilometer vom Ort meiner Kindheit entfernt

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Ach ja, jetzt wo du es sagst...hatte schon überlegt, wieso es mir so bekannt vorkommt .
> Das ist Schloß Wendgräben. Hat n schönes Kaffee.


Ja du hast recht, es ist das Schloss Wendgräben, ein vergkeichsweise junges Schloss Baubeginn 1910 und Fertigstellung des Rohbaus 1912. Der Innenausbauzog sich bis in die 20 ziger Jahre hin.
Dann mach mal weiter _Burba_.


----------



## Burba (11. Mai 2014)

I.O., muss sehen, ob ich heut was vor die Linse bekomme


----------



## Burba (11. Mai 2014)

so, ich hab was




Und ja, ich hab's absichtlich so geknipst, dass nicht viel zu sehen ist, sonst ist es in 5 min gelöst


----------



## Burba (12. Mai 2014)

Achso, ich sollte dazu bemerken, dass ich am WE im Harz war.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Mai 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Achso, ich sollte dazu bemerken, dass ich am WE im Harz war.



Ist das ein Hinweis?
Ich hätte den Rätselort eher in der Börde vermutet .


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist das ein Hinweis?
> Ich hätte den Rätselort eher in der Börde vermutet .


Für Börde zu hüglig


----------



## kalihalde (12. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Für Börde zu hüglig



Das sind doch Bäume und keine Hügel .


----------



## Burba (12. Mai 2014)

Ähh ja klar, das war ein Hinweis auf die Gegend
deshalb auch so ein Foto, sonst blättert Udo bloß in seinen Tourtagebüchern und löst gleich .


----------



## neonel (12. Mai 2014)

Diese kleine Brücke hat Ähnlichkeit mit jener über die Warme Bode unterhalb der Ruine Königsburg bei Königshütte.
Habe die Burg etwas zugewachsener in Erinnerung und bin gespannt obs doch richtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. Mai 2014)

Ahh, schön, dass doch jemand anfängt, was rauszufinden. Sonst hätt ich jetzt einfach ein weiteres Bild eingestellt.
Also die Richtung stimmt nicht ganz. Unter der Brücke ist ne Straße, darüber die Brücke fährt ein RE.


----------



## hallunke (12. Mai 2014)

War einige Tage Forumsinaktiv, deshalb ist einiges an mir vorbeigegangen. Ich will aber einen Beitrag von Kalihalde ergänzen:



kalihalde schrieb:


> ...beliebtes Motiv von Uwe_Pfeifer , der als "Treppen- bzw. Tunnelmaler" bekannt wurde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und der übrigens auch Radfahrer ist, nimmt z.B. alljährlich an der "Himfa Jagd" (Himmelfahrtsjagd) teil, siehe hier einige Skizzen von ihm.
Und noch mal Kalihalde:


kalihalde schrieb:


> Das stattliche Gebäude hat für mich eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dieser Kirche in Köthen .


Hast Du eine Beziehung zu solchen 3D-Darstellungen? Ich hatte mal eine Zeitlang derartiges unterrichtet, daher gibt es da ein gewisses perönliches Interesse...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (12. Mai 2014)

Sorry für OT:



hallunke schrieb:


> ...und der übrigens auch Radfahrer ist, nimmt z.B. alljährlich an der "Himfa Jagd" (Himmelfahrtsjagd) teil, siehe hier einige Skizzen von ihm.
> ...



Interessant, hallunke. Dachte bis eben, dass Wasja Götze *der* radfahrende Maler bzw. malende Radfahrer von Halle ist.




Und für die ganz harten unter Euch, bitteschön.
Herr Götze bevorzugt eher die langen Kanten auf dem Dackelschneider, das macht sich irgendwie auch beim Singen bemerkbar 



hallunke schrieb:


> ... Und noch mal Kalihalde:
> Hast Du eine Beziehung zu solchen 3D-Darstellungen? Ich hatte mal eine Zeitlang derartiges unterrichtet, daher gibt es da ein gewisses perönliches Interesse...



Nein. Habe das Video nur bei der Suche nach einem Foto der Jakobskirche gefunden.

Zum aktuellen Rätsel, meine Vermutung Burg Wanzleben ist es nach den Hinweisen dann wohl eher nicht .

Einen schöne Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Burba (12. Mai 2014)

Ok, ich will das Ganze nicht unnütz in die Länge ziehen, das Bild gibt wohl doch zu wenig her.
Hier noch eins:


----------



## neonel (13. Mai 2014)

Das ist dann wohl die Stapelburg im Nordharz. Muss schon Jahre her sein, dass ich dort mal war. Das Eckertal interessiert mich doch eher weiter oberhalb ;-)


----------



## Burba (13. Mai 2014)

Richtig. Das war am Anfang meiner Tour Drübeck-Stapelburg-Bad Harzburg-Eckertalsperre-Brocken-Plessenburg-Drübeck.

Zusatzfrage für @Udo1
an welcher Stempelstelle bin ich da vorbeigerumpelt?


----------



## neonel (13. Mai 2014)

Den Stempel kenn ich auch. Der stand vorher genauso verloren am Treppenstieg.
Ich stell heut Abend ein anhaltinisches Bilderrätsel rein. Bin öfter mal in der Gegend.
Grüße aus dem dicken B


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Richtig. Das war am Anfang meiner Tour Drübeck-Stapelburg-Bad Harzburg-Eckertalsperre-Brocken-Plessenburg-Drübeck.
> 
> Zusatzfrage für @Udo1
> an welcher Stempelstelle bin ich da vorbeigerumpelt?


Wenn Eckertalsperre, dann warst du sicherlich an der Nummer HWN 001 im Norden beim Wasserwerk vorbeigekommen. Aber auf deiner Strecke lagen auch noch einige weitere.


----------



## Burba (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, da waren einige, aber ich meinte schon die am Ferdinandsstein (Nr. 16). es war die einzige, die ich wahrgenommen habe, weil sie mitten im Nirgendwo war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (13. Mai 2014)

1 km südlich der Stapelburg gibt's oder gab es einen schwarz-rot-gelben Stempelkasten am Jungborn/Europaradweg R1 ohne Nummer. Der gehört zum HWN-Sonderabzeichen Grenzweg.

Nun das Rätsel: von wo hat man diesen Blick?


----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2014)

Was sehe ich denn da rechts am Horizont. Wenn das mal nichts mit Bergbau zu tun hat.
Ich halte mich besser raus.
Glück Auf!
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Was sehe ich denn da rechts am Horizont. Wenn das mal nichts mit Bergbau zu tun hat.
> Ich halte mich besser raus.
> Glück Auf!
> kalihalde


Und am Horizont der Kyffhäuser


----------



## Burba (14. Mai 2014)

Mhm, heut hab ich Lust mal n bisschen zu raten. 
Wenn der Kyffhäuser voraus ist, muss es ja mindestens südlicher Harzrand sein. Ne Gegend, die ich gar nicht kenne. Mal Karte schauen, ist da das Kyffhäuser-Denkmal zu erahnen(?), Bergbau, ein Ort im Tal. Ich würd erst mal als grobe Richtung Allstedt tippen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2014)

Das Foto wurde etwa vom Standort über der Hermannshöhle geknipst. Der Förderturm gehört zur Grube Drei Kronen & Ehrt.


----------



## fm7775 (14. Mai 2014)

also ich sehe kein Kyffhäuser, der ist im Rücken, ich sehe den Brocken und der Ort davor ist Rübeland, genau wie Marc es geschrieben hat. 

ich habe ein ähnliches Foto gefunden http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78942173


*Rübeland - Brockenblick von Anhöhe über der Hermannshöhle *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> also ich sehe kein Kyffhäuser, der ist im Rücken, ich sehe den Brocken und der Ort davor ist Rübeland, genau wie Marc es geschrieben hat.
> 
> ich habe ein ähnliches Foto gefunden http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78942173
> 
> *Rübeland - Brockenblick von Anhöhe über der Hermannshöhle *


Ja da hast du recht. Ich hatte den Förderturm Vettelrode zugeordnet, weil mich der Turm am Horizont so an den Fernsehturm auf dem Kyffhäuser erinnerte.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte irgendwann auf "Hoher Kleef" getippt, aber da haut der Vordergrund nicht hin. Habe mich dann auch an das Panoramio-Bild gehalten, die Perspektive scheint zu stimmen.
@Burba: tut mir leid, hättest Du ein paar Minuten eher gepostet, hätte ich mich zurückgehalten.


----------



## neonel (14. Mai 2014)

Ritter Runkel, du liegst völlig richtig! Hoher Kleef in Rübeland, das Bike steht auf der Brüstung des Aussichtspavillions, den man auf dem Bild wegen des Zooms nicht sieht.
Bist dran.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eigentlich ein schönes Rätsel, finde das Bild aber gerade nicht. Dafür gibt es einen Ersatz von Udo'schem Kaliber. Tipps kann ich euch kaum geben, habe selber vergessen, wo genau ich es geknipst habe. Also gebt euch Mühe.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich ein schönes Rätsel, finde das Bild aber gerade nicht. Dafür gibt es einen Ersatz von Udo'schem Kaliber. Tipps kann ich euch kaum geben, habe selber vergessen, wo genau ich es geknipst habe. Also gebt euch Mühe.


Also RR das ist das Wappen der Askanier und dieser Wappenstein liegt im Grenzgebiet zwischen Königreich Preußen und Anhalt und ist ein kunstvoll gefertigter Grenzstein. Der Stein liegt wohl im NSG Anhaltinischer Saalstein bei Bad Suderode, der Preußische Saalstein liegt auf der gegenüberliegenden Talseite.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2014)

Richtig, müsste südlich von Bad Suderode liegen. Unsere Tour führte so entlang: http://www.komoot.de/tour/639850   .

Am Schnittpunkt zur preussisch-anhaltinischen Grenze müsste er genau sein.
Nur finde ich leider nirgendwo den genauen Grenzverlauf.


----------



## Burba (14. Mai 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @Burba: tut mir leid, hättest Du ein paar Minuten eher gepostet, hätte ich mich zurückgehalten.


Nix zu entschuldigen, ich lag ja völlig daneben


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2014)

Rätsel kommt heute Nachmittag, bin auf dem Sprung zu einer Runde.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2014)

Wo war ich und was ist das für ein Gebäude? Diesmal ein etwas leichteres Rätsel


 .


----------



## neonel (15. Mai 2014)

da steht irgendwas von Sigismundus Episcopus Merseburges ...
sieht irgendwie eher nach Schloss als nach Dom aus.
Ich tippe auf Schloss Merseburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> da steht irgendwas von Sigismundus Episcopus Merseburges ...
> sieht irgendwie eher nach Schloss als nach Dom aus.
> Ich tippe auf Schloss Merseburg


Ich sehe du hast die Inschrift gut gelesen, aber das Schloss ist nicht das Merseburger Schloss. Und ja Sigismund von Lindenau war Bischof von 1535 bis 1544 in Merseburg und es ist auch sein Wappen am Erker.


----------



## Burba (15. Mai 2014)

Ok, das war jetzt ne gute Vorlage.
Das dürfte das Lauchstädter Schloss sein.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Ok, das war jetzt ne gute Vorlage.
> Das dürfte das Lauchstädter Schloss sein.


Es ist das Schloss in Bad Lauchstädt.
Zitat (http://www.saale-unstrut-portal.de/business.php?cid=312&pid=&bid=0&case=detail&company=162>)
_"Das Schloss hatte eine schon 1341 erwähnte Burg als Vorgänger. 1370 gelangte die Siedlung an die Bischöfe von Merseburg, die dem Ort 1430 das Stadtrecht verliehen und die Burg im 16. Jahrhundert zu einem Renaissance-Schloss ausbauten.
Der reichgeschmückte Erker im Hof mit Inschrift und Wappen des Bischofs Sigismund von Lindenau stammt noch aus dieser Zeit. Das Lauchstädter Schloss diente 1684 bis 1738 den Herzögen von Sachsen-Merseburg als bevorzugte Sommerresidenz. Zwischen 1775 und 1780 weilte der sächsische Kurfürst Friedrich August III. mehrmals zum Badeaufenthalt in Lauchstädt. In diesem Zusammenhang wurde das Schloss umgestaltet und renoviert. Der westliche Teil des Schlosses mit Kapelle und Turm musste 1904 der Bürgerschule weichen, die seit 1950 den Namen Goethe-Schule trägt. 
Er erweiterte den Dom in Merseburg. Im Schloss von Bad Lauchstädt zeugt sein Wappen von seiner Bautätigkeit." 


 
(Innenansicht mit Erker)_



_(Außenansicht Ostseite)_


_(Und hier die Frontansicht zwischen den Bäumen vom Kurpark aus gesehen)_
So Burba, dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Burba (15. Mai 2014)

Danke, ich reiche weiter. Die nächsten Bilder werd ich wohl an der Müritz und in Südtirol machen, passt ja dann nicht so ganz .


----------



## neonel (15. Mai 2014)

Dann bin ich mal so frei
Wo war ick?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2014)

Burgruine Grillenberg?


----------



## neonel (15. Mai 2014)

korrekt! Die HWN-Stempelstellen sind wohl zu einfach... Bist dran.
War dort am Ostermontag, schön ruhig in der Gegend. Zwei Wochen noch bis zu den nächsten Touren im Harz.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Mai 2014)

Nein, eigentlich nicht einfach bei der großen Anzahl alter Burgen im Lande. Nur hat mein Bruder dort vor ein paar Wochen silberne Hochzeit gefeiert und bei der Gelegenheit bin ich da rumgewandert und in der Ruine rumgeklettert. Klar, daß mir das Foto bekannt vorkommen musste.
Auf welcher Brücke stehe ich da rum? Vor fahrenden Zügen brauchte ich keine Angst mehr haben, da ist seit einiger Zeit Ruhe.
Einen freundlichen Herren bitte ich um Zurückhaltung, auf seinem Mist ist die schöne Tour nämlich gewachsen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2014)

Machst eine gute Figur am Geländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Mai 2014)

Das macht meine weiße(!) Angeber-Hose, extra dafür gekauft.

In ca. 1 km Entfernung würde ich schon in einem anderen Bundesland posen (in dem es übrigens einen Ort gleichen Namens wie der gesuchte gibt). Die Bahn durchquerte auch beide Bundesländer und wurde 2000 stillgelegt.
Im Ort gibt's natürlich auch eine Kirche und die sieht so aus:


----------



## kalihalde (16. Mai 2014)

RR = Germanys next Topmodel (male)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Mai 2014)

Ich bitte um Forendisziplin, das hier ist 'ne ernsthafte Veranstaltung!


----------



## neonel (16. Mai 2014)

Die Kirche ist vom Stil her sehr märkisch, warst du an der Grenze zu Brandenburg in Elbnähe?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Mai 2014)

Tut mir leid, aber das ist ganz kalt. Diese Gegend hier ist nicht touristisch erschlossen, war trotzdem sehr schön. Ca. 15 km weiter in Rt. NNW ist aber viel mehr los, da steht auch ein bekannter Dom. Über die Brücke führt jetzt ein Radwanderweg, der noch nicht durchgängig ist, später aber mal zwei bekannte Flußradwanderwege verbinden wird.


----------



## powermac (16. Mai 2014)

So die Brücke ist das Viadukt Utenbach an der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Zeitz-Camburg.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16771473

Die Kirche steht am Rand von Utenbach.

Die Kirche zu Utenbach

Die Filialkirche von Casekirchen liegt am Rand des kleinen Ortes Utenbach. Seit Alters her befindet sich der Friedhof um die Kirche, der wiederum von einer Kirchenmauer umschlossen ist. Die Ursprünge der Chorturmkirche mit hufeisenförmiger Apsis liegen in der Romanik...

siehe http://eisenberg.ekmd-online.de/kir...emeinden/region-camburg/Casekirchen/Utenbach/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Mai 2014)

Vorbildliche Antwort. Die ehem. Eisenbahnstrecke ist landschaftlich wirklich schön gelegen, der Viadukt bei Utenbach führt über das Wethautal, das ist allein schon ein Besuch wert.
Die Strecken hat uns kasebi ausgearbeitet, besten Dank noch mal!

http://www.bahntrassenradeln.de/karten/k_de09.htm?st2_10

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahnstrecke_Zeitz–Camburg

Weitermachen, powermac!


----------



## powermac (17. Mai 2014)

OK, neues Bild gibts dann am Abend


----------



## powermac (17. Mai 2014)

So hier nun unser Bild. Wo steht dieses Objekt und wie heisst es?


----------



## Burba (18. Mai 2014)

Ich weiss was!! Das nennt man 

*Pumpe!*

Weitere sachdienliche Hinweise 

(Tschuldigung für diesen wertvollen Beitrag, mir war grad so)


----------



## powermac (18. Mai 2014)

Das ist nicht ganz verkehrt, aber nicht das, was ich wissen wollte 

Der Name und der Standort der Pumpe wären mir lieb  Nächster Hinweis erst heute abend...


----------



## powermac (18. Mai 2014)

So hier nun das ganze Bild, vielleicht gibts ja jemanden, der es erkennt...


----------



## tomarrow (19. Mai 2014)

der Arnstein ??


----------



## powermac (19. Mai 2014)

nein leider nicht 

das gesuchte Objekt befindet sich nördlich von Halle in einem Ort unweit der höchsten Erhebung im Saalkreis und ist dort als Wahrzeichen des Ortes bekannt


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2014)

powermac schrieb:


> So hier nun das ganze Bild, vielleicht gibts ja jemanden, der es erkennt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 293826


Wusste ich doch dass ich den Schwengel schon mal gesehen habe. Es ist der Schwengelborn in Nehlitz, dort befindet sich die historische Quelle. Leider kommt aus der Pumpe kein frisches Nass heraus. Unter den Schäfern auch als Schafstränke bekannt.


----------



## powermac (19. Mai 2014)

Das ist korrekt Udo  Der Schwengelborn steht in Nehlitz und wurde 2003 saniert. In der MZ wurde darüber berichtet 

http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saalekre...strahlt-in-neuem-glanz,20640778,19648834.html

Du bist am Zug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2014)

Wo wurde die Magd als Hexe verbrannt?


----------



## fm7775 (20. Mai 2014)

Das war leicht, Eckartsberga

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Das war leicht, Eckartsberga
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Mai 2014)

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fm7775 (20. Mai 2014)

Wo habe ich mein ersten Stempel geholt?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich mein ersten Stempel geholt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Doch nicht am Stempelkasten 223 in Quedlinburg im Weinbergweg.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Mai 2014)

223, dachte es gibt nur 222

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## neonel (20. Mai 2014)

Ist das in Blankenburg am Gh. Großvater (87)?


----------



## fm7775 (20. Mai 2014)

Im Bild sind zwei Hinweise, rechts und vorne im Bild

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (20. Mai 2014)

79 Otto Ebert Brücke? Der Kasten war doch sonst in der Hütte, aber Herzogweg und das Geländer würde passen.


----------



## fm7775 (21. Mai 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> 79 Otto Ebert Brücke? Der Kasten war doch sonst in der Hütte, aber Herzogweg und das Geländer würde passen.



richtig, es ist die HWN79, Otto-Ebert Brücke am Herzogsweg, der Stempelkasten war bis 2013 in der Hütte, die Hütte liegt auf der Seite, ob durch Vandalismus oder zur Sicherheit(Pfosten angefault) kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## neonel (21. Mai 2014)

wird ja öfter mal was umgebaut. Ich stell heut Abend ein neues Rätsel rein.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> 223, dachte es gibt nur 222
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Genau es gibt nur 222 offizielle Stempelkästen, aber der Wanderkaiser aus Quedlinburg hat einen original nachgebauten von seinen Kindern geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## neonel (21. Mai 2014)

nicht zu vergessen die Sonderstempel - Grenzweg, Wandernd, Selketalbahn, kleiner Harz z.B.
yours Kaiser of Berlin


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...original nachgebauten...



So wie die iPhone Plagiate aus China?



Sooo... gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein, aber es ist ja doch irgendwie Sightseeing...und ich freu mich so über die Bilder, die ich heute früh gemacht habe, das ich sie euch einfach nicht vorenthalten kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (21. Mai 2014)

Wo war ich vor ca. einem Jahr


----------



## neonel (21. Mai 2014)

arrrghhh, das da oben war knapp neben Sachsen-Anhalt, mal sehen ob ihr es trotzdem erkennt.


Alternativ gibt's das hier, definitiv im Bundesland:


----------



## kalihalde (21. Mai 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> Wo war ich vor ca. einem Jahr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 294527



Das könnte die Burg Hohnstein bei Neustadt im Landkreis Nordhausen und somit Thüringen sein .


----------



## neonel (21. Mai 2014)

nich ganz, aber der Landkreis passt


----------



## kalihalde (21. Mai 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> nich ganz, aber der Landkreis passt



Na dann sollte es die Ebersburg sein. Zum eigentlichen Rätsel (Wasserlauf) habe ich erst mal keine Idee.

Verlinken funktioniert irgendwie gerade nicht bei mir.


----------



## neonel (21. Mai 2014)

Die Ebersburg bei Herrmannsacker ist korrekt. 
Der Wasserlauf ist viel nordöstlicher...


----------



## neonel (22. Mai 2014)

Hier noch eine andere Ansicht der Ebersburg


Ein Hinweis zum eigentlichen Rätsel:



 Wer weiss es ohne zu googeln???


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2014)

Ist das der Elbgraben? Magdeburg?


----------



## neonel (22. Mai 2014)

Ja genau, das ist in Magdeburg im Rotehornpark bzw. auf dem großen Werder, welcher umschlossen wird von Elbe und Alter Elbe.
Mittendurch verläuft der alte Elbarm "Taube Elbe" bzw. Elbgraben, welche jetzt im Süden als Sackgasse endet.

Bist dran!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2014)

Fein, doch richtig erkannt. Habe es mir mittlerweile auch per Google bestätigt... 

Was´n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (22. Mai 2014)

uups, gelöscht, Aktualisierung im Browser hat nicht geklappt


----------



## fm7775 (23. Mai 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Fein, doch richtig erkannt. Habe es mir mittlerweile auch per Google bestätigt...
> 
> Was´n das?



ein Tor?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2014)

Geht mir eher um das Objekt dahinter...
Morgen Vormittag kommt ein ergänzendes Bild, das den meisten zumindest die ungefähre Lage klar macht...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2014)

Aaaalso...man rotiere bitte um 180°, steige noch ca. 15m weiter in die Luft und dann sieht man diese Ansicht...


----------



## neonel (26. Mai 2014)

Sporthalle Unter den Zindeln, Wernigerode, Start und Ziel der Harzquerung.
Auf der gedrehten Ansicht ist doch das Westerntor!?


----------



## neonel (26. Mai 2014)

ach nee, gegenüber an der J.S.Bach-Str.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2014)

Westerntor ist richtig, J-S-Bach-Str. auch - aber ein wenig präziser hätte ich es gern noch... 
Das Objekt wurde erst kürzlich umfangreich renoviert und erneuert.


----------



## neonel (26. Mai 2014)

Die Turnhalle sollte zum Gerhart-Hauptmann-Gymnasium gehören und liegt zwischen JSB-Straße und Flutrenne.
Kann ich erst am Donnerstag vorbeifahren und schauen wie sie heißt... bin dann mal im WR und mach ein paar Touren, da kann ich morgens auf dem Weg zum Bäcker mal anhalten.
Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2014)

Genau, Turnhalle des Gerhart-Hauptmann-Gymnasiums ist korrekt. Bitte weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (26. Mai 2014)

heut abend geht's weiter


----------



## neonel (26. Mai 2014)

Wo stehen diese Überreste?


----------



## neonel (26. Mai 2014)

Noch ein Hinweis aus wikipedia dazu:




;-))


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Mai 2014)

hm..in quedlinburg gibbet glaube so nen gebäude, das sieht so ähnlich aus und gehört zu ner ehemaligen ziegelei. was es mit dem anderen Hinweis aufsich hat ..


----------



## Burba (26. Mai 2014)

Ich würd aus beiden Hinweisen auf ehemaligen Steinbruch schließen, aber wo


----------



## neonel (27. Mai 2014)

Steinbruch ist schonmal gut.




Es gab wohl wieder mal Probleme in einer nahegelegen Altstadt mit Steinen aus Fernost aber nich die amtliche Überlegung doch die lokalen Resourcen für aktuelle Arbeiten zu nutzen...
Dieser Steinbruch hier ist aber eigentlich stillgelegt oder wird nur sporadisch genutzt.
Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (27. Mai 2014)

Mein Fahrrad war auch schon dort...


----------



## neonel (27. Mai 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad war auch schon dort...



Hast es ja nicht so weit.


----------



## kalihalde (27. Mai 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis aus wikipedia dazu:
> Anhang anzeigen 295675
> 
> ;-))



Feldspat, Quarz und Glimmer - das vergess´ ich nimmer = *Granit*.


----------



## neonel (27. Mai 2014)

Ein Steinbruch in dem Granit abgebaut wurde ist noch nicht die vollständige Lösung. Wie heißt der Steinbruch bzw. Berg?
Ist nur eine knappe halbe Stunde mit dem Bike vom letzen Rätzel...
Und auf dem Weg dorthin:  gibt's den Abzweig zum gesuchten Spot.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2014)

Ich löse mal.
Der Steinbruch ist der am "Kleinen Birkenkopf", der dort abgebaute Granit also der Birkenkopf-Granit. Gehört zu den fünf Harzer Graniten.


----------



## neonel (28. Mai 2014)

Hasifisch, das ist richtig richtig. Dann stell mal eine neue Frage.

Im letzten Hinweis das Gebäude ist übrigens das Gasthaus Steinerne Renne, welches man von kurz vorm Bahnhof Steinerne Renne aus gut über die Bielsteinchaussee erreichen kann. Der Weg an der Steinerne Renne selbst ist nach 2km nur noch zum Tragen gegeignet oder für kleine MacAskills. Jedenfalls führt der zweite Abzweig rechts auf der geschotterten Bielsteinchausse (andere Talseite) zum Steinbruch. Hab ich vor Jahren beim Mappen für OSM entdeckt, nachdem wir gut 10 Jahre lang regelmäßig dran vorbeigefahren sind.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2014)

?


----------



## neonel (28. Mai 2014)

Habs wegen der Plattenbauten im Hintergrund und den Strommasten schnell lokalisieren können, war aber selbst noch nie genau dort: die Horstbergwarte zu Wernigerode


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2014)

Stimmt natürlich!


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2014)

Damit es weitergeht mal ein kleiner, leichter Snack so zwischendurch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (1. Juni 2014)

Hexenhaus von Babajaga? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## neonel (1. Juni 2014)

könnte das nahe Büchenberg sein? Da stehen solche restaurierungsbedürftigen Häuschen.
War übrigens am Freitag vormittag mal an der Horstbergwarte, und schwupps sind vier Tage im Harz vorbei.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2014)

Büchenberg? 



Nein, da ist es nicht.
Tips:
- gehört noch zu Wernigerode,
- dicht am Nationalpark,
- dahinter verläuft etwas nicht sehr breitspuriges,
- auf der anderen Seite versorgt sich manch ein Biker regelmäßig mit einem urdeutschen Gericht, das wohl sogar bis nach Nordamerika exportiert wird/wurde...


----------



## neonel (2. Juni 2014)

Ist es am Bahnhof Drei Annen Hohne gegenüber Kukki (südlich der HSB)?


----------



## fm7775 (2. Juni 2014)

Schmalspurbahn? vlt. Bier, Hasseröder


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juni 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> Ist es am Bahnhof Drei Annen Hohne gegenüber Kukki (südlich der HSB)?



Richtig!
Da der Parkplatz oft in den Touren ist, dachte ich, es wäre leichter...


----------



## kalihalde (2. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes Rätsel, Hasifisch .

Das gesuchte Objekt war übrigens mal ein Endpunkt der "Blankenburger-" oder "Rübeland-Bahn" und hat in der Tat schon bessere Zeiten erlebt.







Beim Hintergrund ist die Phantasie des Postkartengestalters dann doch ein wenig durch gegangen .


----------



## neonel (2. Juni 2014)

Sind erst vorgestern und vorvorgestern knapp dran vorbeigeradelt, der Parkplatz war zu voll um Lust auf Erbsensuppe essen und Gebäude ansehen zu bekommen ;-).
Hasifisch, Deine Perspektiven verwirren mich immerwieder, hast ein Klasse Auge.

Und nun was aus meiner Sammlung: Wo war ich hier? (nicht WR)


----------



## Burba (2. Juni 2014)

mal was oT dazwischen:

*Urlaubsgrüße an die Rategemeinde aus dem schönen Südtirol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juni 2014)

Köthener Hütte, lustiges Fahren da oben, auch wenn man mit mit diesen neumodischen breiten Lenkern kaum noch durch den Pioniertunnel kommt. Da ich notorischer Spielverderber bin: ich denke, die Hütte hatten wir schon mal vor tausenden von Jahren.


----------



## neonel (2. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel, Du liegst richtig. Köthener Hütte bei Alexisbad. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit alle 195 Seiten des Threats durchzuschauen was schon mal gesucht wurde. Aber wenn es schon tausende Jahre her ist, das die Hütte gesucht war, dann kann ich auch mit Spielverderberei leben.
Bist dran, ich glaub das wird dann schwieriger für mich.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juni 2014)

Die "ewigen" Rätselrater können sich ab und an schon an bereits Gefragtes erinnern, aber ich glaube, ohne die SuFu kommen wir in vielen Fällen auch nicht aus. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn schöne Motive immer mal wieder auftauchen.

Das Rätselfoto kommt heute abend, muss ich erst suchen.

@Burba:  sonnige Motive kann ich auch bieten, der Mittwoch vor Himmelfahrt (das viele Wasser sieht man nicht so gut):


----------



## Burba (2. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @Burba:  sonnige Motive kann ich auch bieten, der Mittwoch vor Himmelfahrt (das viele Wasser sieht man nicht so gut):


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> .........
> @Burba:  sonnige Motive kann ich auch bieten, der Mittwoch vor Himmelfahrt (das viele Wasser sieht man nicht so gut):


Oh, wie ich sehe ging an diesem Mittwoch nicht nur mir so.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, bei uns regnete es zwar den ganzen Tag und z.T. recht heftig, die Abfahrten waren manchmal mehr Bach als Weg, aber gemessen an der Wettervorhersage ging es uns gut, da waren ganz andere Mengen angekündigt.

Zum Rätsel: dieser Ort wurde vor einiger Zeit eigentlich (nicht ganz, wenn man ganz pingelig ist) schon mal gesucht. Das Gewässer unter der Brücke ist ein richtiger Fluss. Also, über welche Brücke radelt die Dame?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (2. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Naja, bei uns regnete es zwar den ganzen Tag und z.T. recht heftig, die Abfahrten waren manchmal mehr Bach als Weg, aber gemessen an der Wettervorhersage ging es uns gut, da waren ganz andere Mengen angekündigt.
> 
> Zum Rätsel: dieser Ort wurde vor einiger Zeit eigentlich (nicht ganz, wenn man ganz pingelig ist) schon mal gesucht. Das Gewässer unter der Brücke ist ein richtiger Fluss. Also, über welche Brücke radelt die Dame?




ha, die Brücke kenne ich. Mensch, am Garten meiner Schwiegereltern vorbei geradelt.

weiß nicht wie die Brücke heißt, aber den Fluß kann ich Dir sagen.

Die Brücke führt über die Bode und liegt in Gröningen. In Fahrtrichtung liegt der Zuckerpark.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2014)

Das ging ja schneller als gedacht, aber ist ja auch Dein (und Michas) Revier. 
Genau, Gröningen lag mal an einer Bahnstrecke (Nienhagen-Schneidlingen), die ging dort über die Bode. Der Bahnanschluß der dortigen Zuckerfabrik (heute ist da der Zuckerpark) zweigte vor der Bode ab, daher hatte die Zuckerbude eine eigene Brücke (siehe Foto).

 Und Frank ist dran.


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juni 2014)

So habe mal mein Handy durch geforstet und dieses nette Foto gefunden:





wie heißt der "See"


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2014)

Vorn der Königsauer, hinten Concordia?
Älteres Bild?


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juni 2014)

Man könnte meinen es sind zwei, also noch sind es zwei, aber es wird in Zukunft nur ein See geben. Das Bild ist von 2014 und der Wassserstand steigt noch. In 3 Jahren ist das Baggerloch zu 35% gefüllt.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juni 2014)

Was ist mit Hasifischs Lösungsvorschlag, fm7775? Richtig oder falsch?

Wenn es nicht der Concordia-See sein sollte, würde ich ein anderes Tagebaurestloch ins Spiel bringen. Dann wäre der Standort des Fotografen und große Teile des Restloches noch in Sachsen-Anhalt, die Gebäude am Horizont aber schon in einem benachbarten Bundesland .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2014)

Ah, verstehe. Die Uranerzgrube Schierke-West, das hintere Loch ist wo mal der Wurmberg war und die Häuser sind schon Braunlage (Niedersachsen), oder?


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juni 2014)

Ehe große Teile der deutschen Bergbaugeschichte umgeschrieben werden müssen, möchte ich meinen Lösungsansatz konkretisieren.

Der Fotograf steht in der Nähe von Harbke und blickt in die Restlöcher der Braunkohletagebaue Helmstedt und Wulfersdorf, welche nach Wasseranstieg dann Lappwaldsee genannt werden sollen. Die Gebäude am Horizont gehören zu Helmstedt, und das liegt bekanntlich in Niedersachsen.

@Ritter Runkel: Donnerstagsrunde wäre ich dabei mit anschließender Getränkeschuldenbegleichung.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2014)

Das ergibt Sinn. 2014 würde zu dem Bild im Kontext Seeland nicht passen, außerdem ist die Stadt zu groß.


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juni 2014)

richtig, es ist der Lappwaldsee, Standort stimmt auch. der ehemalige Kolonenweg wurde zerschnitten. ich stand quasi am Ende und blickte in die Grube. 2030 soll alles voll sein. Eine Radroute soll es auch geben.

kalihalde ist der nächste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2014)

Da lag ich aber daneben, ich hätte schwören können .... .

Donnerstagsrunde mit Abschlußbier sehr gern, da wird die Runde aber ein bissl kürzer. Als Ehrengast hast Du natürlich einen Tourenwunsch offen.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juni 2014)

Danke, fm7775. Im benachbarten Tagebau Schöningen habe ich als Student mal Bodenproben gewonnen. Lang ist´s her.

Hier ist das neue Rätsel mit der alten Frage. Wo bin ich?


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Donnerstagsrunde mit Abschlußbier sehr gern, da wird die Runde aber ein bissl kürzer. Als Ehrengast hast Du natürlich einen Tourenwunsch offen.



Mein Wunsch ist die kürzeste Verbindung in den nächsten Biergarten .

Nee, im Ernst. Tour ist mir egal. Der Weg ist da Ziel.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2014)

Dann Höhnstedt mit Weinbergabfahrt, evtl. können wir schon ein paar Kirschen probieren. Bier am Fuchsberg?


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut. Kirschen sind, glaube ich, noch nicht reif. Abschluss ist auch zünftig.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2014)

Niemand ´ne Idee?
Dann gibt´s einen Hinweis.

Die gesuchte Kirche befindet sich in der Nähe einer typischen deutschen Großbaustelle. Typisch deshalb, weil sich seit Jahren der eigentliche Baubeginn aufgrund eines "Fauna-Flora-Habitat" verzögert.

Alles klar?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2014)

Habe gar keine Idee. Ist die Großbaustelle ein Autobahnbau?


----------



## Burba (4. Juni 2014)

Das klingt nach der Westumfahrung von Halle (A 143).


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Habe gar keine Idee. Ist die Großbaustelle ein Autobahnbau?



. Aber ob die Autobahn je gebaut wird 

Archäologen haben aber vorsichtshalber schon mal im Bereich der zukünftigen Autobahn gebuddelt und sind dabei, wie sich das für Archäologen aus Sachsen-Anhalt gehört, recht erfolgreich gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Das klingt nach der Westumfahrung von Halle (A 143).



A 143, jetzt wird´s wärmer .

Ich möchte aber schon gerne wissen, wo (in welchem Ort) sich die Kirche befindet.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2014)

Oh Gott, ist das peinlich. Zig-tausendmal dran vorbeigefahren und den Blick immer nur stier auf'm Vorderrad gehabt. Aber bei der Unmasse an alten Dorfkirchen hierzulande kann das schon mal passieren. Lösen kann ich nicht, es fehlen mir Bilder.


----------



## Burba (5. Juni 2014)

Ahh, jetzt hab ich sie gefunden ,
St. Helena in Schiepzig.
Wenn's stimmt, ich geb weiter, könnt nur was aus Südtirol zeigen.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Juni 2014)

St. Helena in Schiepzig ist richtig, Burba .

Die Archäologen haben zwischen Schiepzig und Salzmünde ein "Erdwerk" freigelegt, das letztens in einer großen Ausstellung im Landesmuseum für Vorgeschichte in Halle präsentiert wurde.

Burba, in Südtirol gibt es doch bestimmt Hütten, die in grauer Vorzeit mal von Zweigvereinen des Alpenvereins aus Sachsen-Anhalt errichtet wurden. Das ist dann doch exterritoriales Gebiet und dürfte hier auch eingestellt werden, oder was sagen die Gralshüter der Regeln?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juni 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Burba, in Südtirol gibt es doch bestimmt Hütten, die in grauer Vorzeit mal von Zweigvereinen des Alpenvereins aus Sachsen-Anhalt errichtet wurden. Das ist dann doch exterritoriales Gebiet und dürfte hier auch eingestellt werden, oder was sagen die Gralshüter der Regeln?



Also wenn wir das so auslegen gibt es sicher auch einen sachsen-anhaltinischen Anteil an der Exklave Malle...


----------



## Burba (5. Juni 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> St. Helena in Schiepzig ist richtig, Burba .
> 
> Die Archäologen haben zwischen Schiepzig und Salzmünde ein "Erdwerk" freigelegt, das letztens in einer großen Ausstellung im Landesmuseum für Vorgeschichte in Halle präsentiert wurde.
> 
> Burba, in Südtirol gibt es doch bestimmt Hütten, die in grauer Vorzeit mal von Zweigvereinen des Alpenvereins aus Sachsen-Anhalt errichtet wurden. Das ist dann doch exterritoriales Gebiet und dürfte hier auch eingestellt werden, oder was sagen die Gralshüter der Regeln?



Ja, ich find schon spannend, was unsere Heimaterde so hergibt.

Und es gibt hier tatsächlich etwas heimatnahes, den Adolf-Munkel-Weg. Allerdings war der Sachse (Dresdener, Vorsitzender des DÖAV vor über hundert Jahren), also passt's nicht ganz .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2014)

Hallesches Ufer, Magdeburger Weg, Anhalter Bahnhof, Hallescher Komet (ab da war ich noch nicht) .... reiche Auswahl, also her mit den Bildern!


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallesches Ufer, Magdeburger Weg, Anhalter Bahnhof, Hallescher Komet (ab da war ich noch nicht) .... reiche Auswahl, also her mit den Bildern!


Watt du alles kennst...

Her mit nem neuen Rätsel (wer hat)!


----------



## kalihalde (6. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Hallescher Komet (ab da war ich noch nicht) ....



... vielleicht mal als bzw. per *Anhalter* durch die Galaxis zum *Halle*yschen Kometen


----------



## Burba (8. Juni 2014)

So, ich hab was, wo war ich heut (unter anderem)?


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Burba,
kleiner Tip wäre hilfreich.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte ja gedacht, das ist der Wasserturm in Athensleben an der Bode, aber die Umgebung passt nicht so recht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juni 2014)

Reiche Auswahl:

http://www.wasserturm-galerie.de/?id=66

http://www.wassertuerme.gmxhome.de/Sachsen Anhalt.html

Die mal alle abklappern wäre ja auch mal 'ne Aufgabe.


----------



## Burba (10. Juni 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gedacht, das ist der Wasserturm in Athensleben an der Bode, aber die Umgebung passt nicht so recht.


Kommt auf den Standort an . Ich stand an der Bode und hatte Gänsefurth im Rücken. Hab Sonntag ne heiße Bode-Saale-Tour gemacht.
Dann mach mal weiter, Kalihalde .


----------



## kalihalde (10. Juni 2014)

... und so kann man sich irren. Sonntag war mir zu heiß zum Radfahren. Deshalb gibt´s ein älteres Bildchen. Wo war ich?





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2014)

In Blankenburg...da war ich am Samstag bei hitze eine Hochzeit fotografieren.
Du stehst rechts unterhalb/vor dem Rathaus und schaust auf die Treppen hoch zur St.-Bartholomäus-Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (11. Juni 2014)

Absolut richtig, Hasifisch .
Du bist dran.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2014)

Leicht...oder?


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juni 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Leicht...oder?



Wie man´s nimmt. Die Perspektive des "fliegenden Auges" ist doch immer wieder ungewohnt. Und wenn ich die Resonanz auf das Rätsel betrachte, .

Es soll kein Pingpong zwischen Hasifisch und mir werden, aber ich denke, dass ich die Lösung habe .


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Juni 2014)

Na sollte einer von euch beiden mal mit'nem Tipp rausrücken.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juni 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na sollte einer von euch beiden mal mit'nem Tipp rausrücken.



Es handelt sich im weitesten Sinne um eine "feudale Garage" . Nix Carport oder Doppelgarage. Von Laternenparkern sprechen wir hier gar nicht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Juni 2014)

Also Stallungen, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Juni 2014)

Im Laufe der Geschichte wurden dort schon zahlreiche feudale Rösser beherbergt...jawoll.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Juni 2014)

Keiner sonst?!
"Kleine" Hilfe: gehört zum größtmöglichen, prestigeträchtigstem und wohl teuersten ehemaligen Eigenheim hoch über WR...liegt aber etwas entfernt davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2014)

Es könnte der ehemalige fürstliche Marstall in Wernigerode sein, der sich in unmittelbarer Nähe des Schlosses befindet.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Juni 2014)

Jawoll...ich hatte den Faden hier schon vergessen. Udo rettet den Montag und darf weitermachen!


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2014)

Wo hängt das rote Schloß im zweiten Fenster von rechts?


----------



## hallunke (30. Juni 2014)

...müssten jetzt eigentlich alle Naumburger (und ehemalige) wissen...
...ich will da am 13.06. langpaddeln und wahrscheinlich in dem nahegelegenen Cafe ein schönes Eis essen.
viele grüße Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...müssten jetzt eigentlich alle Naumburger (und ehemalige) wissen...
> ...ich will da am 13.06. langpaddeln und wahrscheinlich in dem nahegelegenen Cafe ein schönes Eis essen.
> viele grüße Andreas (hallunke)


Na dann viel Spaß beim paddeln.


----------



## TCE (2. Juli 2014)

...das ist ein Liebesschloss mit Gravur TOP ANGEBOT Vorhängeschloss ABUS Schloss Rot Blau Lila 
an der Brücke zum Bad Kösener Wehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Juli 2014)

TCE schrieb:


> ...das ist ein Liebesschloss mit Gravur TOP ANGEBOT Vorhängeschloss ABUS Schloss Rot Blau Lila
> an der Brücke zum Bad Kösener Wehr...


Na dann mach mal bitte weiter TCE.


----------



## hallunke (2. Juli 2014)

TCE schrieb:


> ...Gravur TOP ANGEBOT...


bist Du extra hingefahren, um die Gravur zu entziffern...
und:


Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß beim paddeln.


danke, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter bis dahin mit, gestern konnte ich auf meinem Arbeitsheimweg (Köthen-Halle, kennst Du ja) einmal meinen Rucksack auf Regendichtheit testen, bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Fürs Paddeln darfs aber dann doch trocken sein.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2014)

Zur Zeit scheinen wohl alle schon im Urlaub zu sein um neue Motive zu finden. Bin gespannt was es nach den Ferien für neue schöne Orte in Sachsen-Anhalt geben wird.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juli 2014)

Von mir aus gerne 'ne Pause, habe kein einziges Foto.

Und bei der Gelegenheit wünsche ich natürlich allen einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## TCE (5. Juli 2014)

berufstätig ;-)
Hier das Bild zum Raten...


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2014)

Der Michael Kaßler war ein findiger Stellmacher in Braunsdorf, er soll ein hölzernes Laufrad gebaut haben und damit von der Kirche in das Bedraer Schloss gefahren sein.
siehe hier: http://www.kassler-laufrad.de/


----------



## TCE (6. Juli 2014)




----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2014)

Also wo steht, oder hängt dieser Bursche?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp. Der Bursche befindet sich in unserer heimlichen Landeshauptstadt


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Juli 2014)

Franckesche Stiftung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Franckesche Stiftung???


Leider nein, aber in der Nähe


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2014)

Ganz in der Nähe gibt es auch einen Esel


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juli 2014)

"Soll und Haben", Alter Markt 26...in der Nähe des Eselbrunnens...


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> "Soll und Haben", Alter Markt 26...in der Nähe des Eselbrunnens...


Genau, das Haus mit der goldenen Kanonenkugel -"Alter Markt 26"- in Halle. Zur Erinnerung an die Kanonade der Franzosen am 28.04.1813 brachten Bürger der Stadt Halle Kanonenkugeln an ihren Häusern an, wie beispielsweise die sogar vergoldete Kanonenkugel am Haus Alter Markt 26.
Dann mach bitte weiter Hasifisch.


----------



## Burba (24. August 2014)

Na vielleicht ist d
ie Sommerpause langsam vorbei?
Wo war ich heut?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> ...
> Wo war ich heut?
> Anhang anzeigen 316393



Keine Ahnung, aber das Teil ist ja der Hammer! 
Haus am Stiel?!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. August 2014)

Ich glaube, ich habe es. Nur leider kein Bild. Aber ein bekannter Sprinter (1982 Europameister) wurde im Ort geboren.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2014)

In welcher Etage?


----------



## micha.qlb (27. August 2014)

na Erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2014)

Ah, die Sommerpause ist vorbei, es geht also wieder los, trotzdem weiß ich nicht wo der Wasserturm steht.


----------



## Burba (27. August 2014)

Ok, dann noch was zur Annäherung. Vorher kam ich hier vorbei:


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2014)

War sicherlich mal ein schönes Anwesen gewesen.


----------



## fm7775 (27. August 2014)

ich will dann mal lösen, also die komische Burg  sollte die Wasserburg von Schneidlingen sein, und der Turm ist, wenn ich mich nicht auf dem Holzweg befinde, der Wasserturm in Groß Börnecke http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...Gross-Boernecke-feiert-seinen-Wasserturm.html


----------



## Burba (27. August 2014)

ja, das tut schon weh, wenn man sieht, wie so ein schönes Teil langsam zusammenfällt.

Aber @Udo1 , was issn los mit dir? Du hast doch sonst immer gleich jedes Gebäude samt Hintergrundinfo parat .


----------



## Burba (27. August 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ich will dann mal lösen, also die komische Burg  sollte die Wasserburg von Schneidlingen sein, und der Turm ist, wenn ich mich nicht auf dem Holzweg befinde, der Wasserturm in Groß Börnecke http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...Gross-Boernecke-feiert-seinen-Wasserturm.html


Treffer! und das mit dem Holzweg ist besonders gut 
siehe hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (31. August 2014)

Ok, neues Bild habe ich nicht, der nächste bitte.


----------



## Bikermario (2. September 2014)

So nun hab ich ein schönes Bild und würde gerne von Euch wissen, wo das Teil steht.


----------



## Burba (2. September 2014)

ich sag mal spontan Teufelsmauer, mal sehen, ob ich das noch näher hinkriege


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2014)

Da müsste der ungefähre Standort (+ - ein paar Meter) des Fotografen gewesen sein. Da ist auch die Aussichtsplattform.

Breite:  51°45'24.53"N
Länge: 11° 5'9.56"E


----------



## kalihalde (2. September 2014)

... und hinten Weddersleben, @downhillsau


----------



## Bikermario (4. September 2014)

Supergenaue Antwort!! So nun darf der Nächste bitte.


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2014)

Na dann werde ich mal weitermachen.
Es ist eine Quelle, aber wo befindet sie sich?


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2014)

Kleiner Tipp


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp
> Anhang anzeigen 320168


So die die drei Tage sind um, ich löse auf.
Es ist der Erlenborn 10 Meter neben der Querne westlich Lodersleben.
Koordinate: Breite 51 22.4\ 'O'' N
Länge: 11 31.6\ ''O' E


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2014)

Vielleicht ist das etwas leichter.

 
Wo war ich am Sonnabend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das etwas leichter.
> Anhang anzeigen 320274
> Wo war ich am Sonnabend?


Da ja wohl noch viele im Urlaub sind, löse ich mal auf und gebe weiter, wenn denn noch jemand Bilder haben sollte.
Es ist das Schloss in Quedlinburg.


----------



## Bikermario (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!  Ich hab gestern ne Runde gedreht und bin auf dieses schöne Motiv gestoßen.
So wo war ich?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin befangen und halte mich mal dezent zurück.


----------



## Burba (20. Oktober 2014)

keine Idee


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2014)

kleiner Tipp Saaleradweg und der ist lang in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Burba (20. Oktober 2014)

Na sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Ich kenn davon nur das Stück zwischen Nienburg und Elbe (flüchtig) .
Hat nicht noch jemand andres was beizusteuern?


----------



## kalihalde (20. Oktober 2014)

Nach dem verwendeten Baumaterial würde ich die Ruine im südlichsten Teil von Sachsen-Anhalt, kurz hinter der Landesgrenze zu Thüringen vermuten .


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nach dem verwendeten Baumaterial würde ich die Ruine im südlichsten Teil von Sachsen-Anhalt, kurz hinter der Landesgrenze zu Thüringen vermuten .



Das hieße zwischen Kleinheringen und Bad Kösen meinetwegen Naumburg  oder Weißenfels Bloß da kann ich mich an so eine Ruine nicht erinnern
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das hieße zwischen Kleinheringen und Bad Kösen meinetwegen Naumburg  oder Weißenfels Bloß da kann ich an so eine Ruine nicht erinnern
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


...ich auch nicht. Das liegt bestimmt in der Ecke vom Landvermesser Udo 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Na es scheint ja wieder Bewegung im Thema "
Wo bin ich? - Ein Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen- Anhalt" zu geben.


----------



## hallunke (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube, da bin ich schon paarmal vorbeigefahren, wäre in Schkortleben (für Nord-Sachsen-Anhalter: etwa halbe Strecke zwischen Weißenfels und Bad Dürrenberg) und an dem Schild müsste was von Wehrkirche (oder Ruine davon) stehen...

und überhaupt: jepp, das Bilderrätsel ist wieder aktiv!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (20. Oktober 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da bin ich schon paarmal vorbeigefahren, wäre in Schkortleben (für Nord-Sachsen-Anhalter: etwa halbe Strecke zwischen Weißenfels und Bad Dürrenberg) und an dem Schild müsste was von Wehrkirche (oder Ruine davon) stehen...
> 
> und überhaupt: jepp, das Bilderrätsel ist wieder aktiv!
> vG Andreas (hallunke)



... das könnte passen






... und alles südlich von Merseburg ist doch südlichstes S-A, oder


----------



## hallunke (20. Oktober 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und alles südlich von Merseburg ist doch südlichstes S-A, oder


...naja paar Kilometer allersüdlichstes S-A kommen schon noch (der gesamte Burgenlandkreis). Stocknägel gibts da nicht...? Duck und wech...


----------



## kalihalde (20. Oktober 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...naja paar Kilometer allersüdlichstes S-A kommen schon noch (der gesamte Burgenlandkreis)...



Echt? 



hallunke schrieb:


> ... Stocknägel gibts da nicht...? Duck und wech...



@hallunke, Du hast es nicht anders gewollt. Nimm das! 





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Freue mich auch, dass es hier weiter geht. Nur habe ich leider die rätselfreie Zeit nicht zum Auffüllen des Fotospeichers genutzt


----------



## Bikermario (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 
Schön mal wieder ein paar Leutchen hier bei "Wo bin ich ?" zusehenHallunke bekommt von mir den Zuschlag und als Info hab ich hier noch ein Bild für Euch. Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (20. Oktober 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


>


Sehr schöner Stocknagel, Erinnerung an meine alte Heimat und außerdem hatten wir kürzlich wieder mal schöne Kanutouren genau unterhalb der beiden Burgen lang
...allerallersüdlichst...die wollen ja immer schon fast zu Thüringen gehören!!!
Ach so, eine neue Frage: Wo sieht der Radler diese Kirche bei seiner Fahrt talwärts:





ich spare mir mal die Angabe des Tales.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (22. Oktober 2014)

watt´n nu... zwei Tage schon rum, und keiner rät mit. Eigentlich meine ich, dass es zumindest im "Einzugsbereich" von "Kalihalde" oder "Ritter Runkel" liegt, vielleicht auch Udo oder auch von allen.
Tip: etwas nördlich von Halle, mit Tal ist das der Saale gemeint
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2014)

Brachwitz?


----------



## Burba (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich tip auf Dößel


----------



## hallunke (23. Oktober 2014)

nöö, beide Orte sind ganz nahe dran, Brachwitz ca. 3 km und Dößel ca. 10 km entfernt. Jetzt müsste es mit dem Zirkel fast rauszukriegen sein.
Noch weiter einkreisen?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Oktober 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> watt´n nu... zwei Tage schon rum, und keiner rät mit. Eigentlich meine ich, dass es zumindest im "Einzugsbereich" von "Kalihalde" oder "Ritter Runkel" liegt, vielleicht auch Udo oder auch von allen.
> Tip: etwas nördlich von Halle, mit Tal ist das der Saale gemeint
> vG Andreas (hallunke)



Habe keine Bilder und daher auch ewig nicht mehr in's Rätselforum geguckt. 
Dies hier ist aber gar nicht so einfach, da wirklich in jedem 2. Saalkreisdorf eine romanische Kirche steht, ich habe da fast keinen Überblick. Aber die kenne ich (im Gegensatz zu den Hobbyrennfahrern, die da nicht halten dürfen, mal als Tipp für nicht SK-ler).


----------



## hallunke (23. Oktober 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...im Gegensatz zu den Hobbyrennfahrern, die da nicht halten dürfen, mal als Tipp für nicht SK-ler...


...stimmt, Rennfahrer sausen da schnell mal vorbei und übersiehen dies, wenn sie stets auf Hauptstraßen orientieren. Aber das tun wir MTBler ja nicht!!!
Hauptstraße und auch die Saale sind aber allerhöchstens 60... 70m entfernt. Und jetzt noch die Zirkelangabe von vorhin... müsste auch nur mit ner Landkarte zu lösen sein.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ah, da bin ich glaube ich schon mal vorbei 
51° 32' 19.83" N  11° 49' 8.45" E Pfütztahl


----------



## hallunke (23. Oktober 2014)

Jawoll Udo, mit Koordinaten sogar! Genau, da ist es. Pfützthal die Gasse heißt am Bach. Halt etwas abseits der Hauptstraße, aber das Seitental und der Weg hinauf Richtung Fienstedt (oder von dort herunter) ist viel schöner als die Straße.
Ritter Runkel hat ja keine Bilder, wie er sagt und mogelt sich daher um die Lösung rum, aber bei Udo denke ich, sollten Fotos zuhauf vorhanden sein. Vom Ritter übrigens erhielt ich vor mehreren Jahren in genau diesem Bilderrätselforum den Hinweis an einer Baumreihe nach links abzubiegen. Bin nicht ganz an der Stelle ins Gelände sondern weiter oben, aber danke für den Tipp, der Weg hat sich gelohnt!

lange Rede... Udo, bist dran
und tschüß Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2014)

Mach ich, Bild kommt.
Wo war mein genauer Standort bei dieser Aufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (23. Oktober 2014)

ach, kurze Ergänzung hier kann man mal sehen, wo der gesuchte Ort (und der dazugehörige schöne Streckenabschnitt) genau liegt:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/3917857
@Ritter Runkel: Die Brille ist super!


----------



## hallunke (24. Oktober 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo war mein genauer Standort bei dieser Aufnahme.


willst Du jetzt auch die Koordinaten???
Ansonsten vielleicht Annaweg am Agnesberg bei Wernigerode
vG Andreas (hallunke)
sorry, düse gerade eben Richtung Flugplatz, bin die ganze nächste Woche nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> willst Du jetzt auch die Koordinaten???
> Ansonsten vielleicht Annaweg am Agnesberg bei Wernigerode
> vG Andreas (hallunke)
> sorry, düse gerade eben Richtung Flugplatz, bin die ganze nächste Woche nicht erreichbar.


O.K. hallunke, Aussichtspunkt Agnesberg ist richtig. 
http://www.harzer-wandernadel.de/home/stempelstellen_details.php?id=31
Da befindet sich auch die Stempelstelle HWN 031.


----------



## fm7775 (25. Oktober 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> O.K. hallunke, Aussichtspunkt Agnesberg ist richtig.
> http://www.harzer-wandernadel.de/home/stempelstellen_details.php?id=31
> Da befindet sich auch die Stempelstelle HWN 031.



man da war ich erst letzten Sonntag


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2014)

Hier nochmal in der Übersicht... 
Geradeaus der Schlossberg mit Schloss, rechts im Ansatz der Agnesberg.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> sorry, düse gerade eben Richtung Flugplatz, bin die ganze nächste Woche nicht erreichbar.



... und somit wird´s wohl auch in dieser Zeit kein neues Rätselfoto von hallunke geben .

Deshalb bin ich mal so frei und stelle ein neues Bild ein.





Wo bin ich?

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Oktober 2014)

Bodetal ?  Treseburg - Altenbrak ?


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Minzi schrieb:


> Bodetal ?



Ja.



Minzi schrieb:


> Treseburg - Altenbrak ?



Der gesuchte Ort ist mit dabei. Hätte es dann doch gerne konkreter .


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Oktober 2014)

tut mir leid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Treseburg oder Altenbrak. Fifty-fifty.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Oktober 2014)

Treseburg


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2014)

Im Bild links oben ist da nicht eine Stempelstelle, HWN 66 Wilhelmsblick?


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Einmal darfst Du noch, Minzi 

Hier mal der Schuppen aus der anderen Richtung. Im Hintergrund sieht man übrigens die Stempelstelle Nr. 63 (Schöneburg) der HWN.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Oktober 2014)

Puuh... evtl. dann Altenbrak


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Minzi schrieb:


> Puuh... evtl. dann Altenbrak



Das kann ich gelten lassen, Minzi . Du bist dran.

Standort des Rätselbildes war dieses Bushaltestellenschild.




@Udo1, wir waren gestern auf Stempeljagd im Bodetal zwischen Treseburg und Wendefurth. Die Nr. 66 haben wir auch mitgenommen. Leider war aufgrund einer Treibjagd, die Stempelstelle Nr. 64 (Böser Kleef) nicht zugänglich, aber unsere Kinder sind dennoch "Wanderkönig" geworden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Oktober 2014)

@kalihalde  Vielen Dank!
Die Stadt sollte bekannt sein.
Von welchem Standort schaue ich auf das Schloß?


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Hätte da einen Lösungsvorschlag. Die Bank bei 0:23.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Oktober 2014)

Richtung glaube ich, stimmt. Der Höhenzug hat einen Namen, den hätte ich gern gewußt.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Altenburg, wird der Höhenzug genannt, glaube ich.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Oktober 2014)

@kalihalde 
Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Oktober 2014)

Dann soll´s auch schnell weiter gehen. Wo bin ich?


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2014)

_


			
				[USER=21281 schrieb:
			
		


			@Udo1[/USER], wir waren gestern auf Stempeljagd im Bodetal zwischen Treseburg und Wendefurth. Die Nr. 66 haben wir auch mitgenommen. Leider war aufgrund einer Treibjagd, die Stempelstelle Nr. 64 (Böser Kleef) nicht zugänglich, aber unsere Kinder sind dennoch "Wanderkönig" geworden .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Super kalihalde, das Wetter war ja ideal mit der Laubfärbung sah es in Bodetal sicher sehr schön aus. Ich war mit Familie an diesem Wochenende auf Dosenwanderung mit GPS unterwegs, wir haben dann 20 Dosen gefunden. Hat auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Oktober 2014)

Dosenwanderung


----------



## fm7775 (27. Oktober 2014)

Marc, geocaching


----------



## kalihalde (27. Oktober 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dosenwanderung



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ritter Runkel zum 5.000ten Beitrag im ehrwürdigsten Rätselforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (27. Oktober 2014)

Kleiner Hinweis zum aktuellen Rätsel. Es ist ein Rätsel aus der beliebten Rubrik "Grenzsteine und Sühnekreuze"


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich bi


kalihalde schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ritter Runkel zum 5.000ten Beitrag im ehrwürdigsten Rätselforum



Und das mit einer blöden Frage, die nix mit der Rätselfrage zu tun hat, Respekt.


----------



## fm7775 (27. Oktober 2014)

von der Form her würde ich sagen, ist es ein Grenzstein von 3 Ländern. 

zwischen Wernigerode und Blankenburg. 
Dreiherrenstein, Drei-Länderstein  und dreieckiger Pfahl, Alles 3 trifft aber nicht zu.


----------



## kalihalde (27. Oktober 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> von der Form her würde ich sagen, ist es ein Grenzstein von 3 Ländern.







fm7775 schrieb:


> Dreiherrenstein, Drei-Länderstein  und dreieckiger Pfahl, Alles 3 trifft aber nicht zu.



Das sehe ich anders .


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Herzogtum Braunschweig Grenzstein Nummer 5, aber ich weiß noch nicht wo er steht.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2014)

fm7775 hat schon die besondere Form des Grenzsteins erkannt und auch den richtigen Schluss gezogen, dass hier mal die Grenzen von drei Ländern sich berührten.
Herzogtum Braunschweig ist auch richtig, Udo1.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, trennt dieser Stein heute noch zwei "Gebiete" und liegt an der Grenze unseres Rätselraums.


----------



## fm7775 (28. Oktober 2014)

ich rate noch mal.  Drei-Länder-Stein

An der Nordwestseite: *HB* (Herzogtum Braunschweig);
an der Nordostseite: *KP* (Königreich Preußen) 
an der Südseite: *GW* (Gräflich-Wernigeröder-Forstgebiet)


----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ... *HB* (Herzogtum Braunschweig)...







fm7775 schrieb:


> ... *KP* (Königreich Preußen) ...







fm7775 schrieb:


> ...  *GW* (Gräflich-Wernigeröder-Forstgebiet)...



... steht leider nicht auf der dritten Seite.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Oktober 2014)

Das dritte Gebiet auf dem Stein könnte das Herzogtum Anhalt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das dritte Gebiet auf dem Stein könnte das Herzogtum Anhalt sein?



Ist leider nicht Anhalt, ohmtroll.
Geografisch steht auf der dritten Seite was völlig unpassendes. Aber die Länderfürsten hatten früher durch geschickte Familienpolitik auch ab und zu Exklaven .

Noch ein Hinweis. In der Nähe des gesuchten Objektes befindet sich eine beliebte Verkehrsverbindung.


----------



## Olven (28. Oktober 2014)

Jägerfleck an der B4 auf einen Rastplatz.


----------



## fm7775 (28. Oktober 2014)

Olven, kann ja nicht sein, damals waren es drei Gebiete, heute nur noch 2.


----------



## Olven (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2014)

Richtig ist, dass der gesuchte Ort heute die Grenze zwischen Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen markiert, Olven .
Der Jägerfleck ist es aber nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Oktober 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Geografisch steht auf der dritten Seite was völlig unpassendes.


Ein Bär vielleicht für Anhalt? Ist das doch das Dreiländereck beim Dreiherrenstein zwischen Talsperre Neustadt und Breitenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (28. Oktober 2014)

ich habs. der Jägerfleck ist nicht weit weg, das Dreiländereck beim Dreiherrenstein auch nicht. Das Königreich Hannover (geografische Besonderheit)  sollte die 3. Seite auf dem Stein sein. Der Stein befindet sich am Stierberg, in der Nähe der Harzquerbahn ( beliebte Verkehrsverbindung)

http://www.ig-hsb.de/hbp/hbp7-3 4/seite18.htm


und http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=149719 


was ich besonders lustig find. Ich habe für Freitag eine Tour geplant, soll vom Sophienhof an der harzquerbahn entlang zur Walzenhütte gehen. Wäre bestimmt dran vorbei gesaust. 

Also auf der Karte ist es der Zipfel zwischen Buchenberg und Stierberg


----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ich habs.



... so sieht´s aus, fm7775 . Bitte übernehmen.

Du hattest ja schon mal die Lösung Dreiherrenstein genannt, aber gleich wieder ausgeschlossen .


----------



## fm7775 (28. Oktober 2014)

Wo steht der Knabe? Und wann wurde er gemacht, also der aus Holz.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Oktober 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte der Knabe aus Holz irgendwann zwischen Juni und Oktober 2012 dort entstanden sein .


----------



## fm7775 (28. Oktober 2014)

Genau, den Zeitraum habe ich auch anhand von 2 Fotos ermittelt.


----------



## fm7775 (30. Oktober 2014)

erster Tip, in der Nähe steht ein Stempelkasten  (leer) und unten ein weiterer Stempelkasten (mit Stempel)


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> erster Tip, in der Nähe steht ein Stempelkasten  (leer) und unten ein weiterer Stempelkasten (mit Stempel)


Das Eingangsgewölbe sieht aus wie auf der Burgruine Anhalt HWN 197 und unten an der Selke steht der Kasten HWN 180 an der Selkemühle. Nur bei meinem letzten Besuch, schon etwas her, waren da noch keine Holzkobolde.


----------



## fm7775 (30. Oktober 2014)

Richtig Udo, den Stempelkasten 180 meinte ich zwar nicht. Am Fusse der Burgruine steht der Stempelkasten 197, wenn man zur Ruine hochgeht, steht auch ein Stempelkasten, optisch auffällig bunt, aber ohne Stempel. Ja und auch richtig, unten an der Selke steht der Kasten 180.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...P1RVIvaG-u8ygP3rYHgAg&ved=0CGAQ9QEwCQ&dur=736


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Nun ja, dann muss ich wohl noch einmal hin um meinen Enkel den Waldschrat zu zeigen.
Hier ein Bild einer Lesenden. Frage, wo liest sie.


----------



## kalihalde (30. Oktober 2014)

Noch mal zum letzten Rätsel. Die Altersbestimmung des Waldschrates beruhte nicht auf der Bartlänge oder C14-Methode, sondern anhand von Fotos aus dem Netz. Ein Foto mit unbearbeitetem Baumstamm vom Juni 2012, das ich jetzt nicht mehr finde, stammte wahrscheinlich sogar von unserem ungekrönten Rätselkönig selbst .

Die junge Frau im aktuellen Rätsel kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Meine erste Idee war die Lesende von Herrn Beberniß (siehe Bilde unten), die unter anderem auch auf der Ziegelwiese in Halle sitzt, aber die gesuchte Dame ist irgendwie züchtiger:





Einen schönen Vorfeiertagsabend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (1. November 2014)

Die Form der Lampen am Gebäude im Hintergrund kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, und siehe da, dort habe ich vor einem Vierteljahrhundert drei Jahre meines Lebens zugebracht 




Selbst vor einer Lampe in diesem Gebäudekomplex 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. November 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Form der Lampen am Gebäude im Hintergrund kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, und siehe da, dort habe ich vor einem Vierteljahrhundert drei Jahre meines Lebens zugebracht
> 
> .... wie Strafvollzug sieht es aber nicht aus.


----------



## Burba (2. November 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Form der Lampen am Gebäude im Hintergrund kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, und siehe da, dort habe ich vor einem Vierteljahrhundert drei Jahre meines Lebens zugebracht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1000 Tage-Diener?


----------



## kalihalde (2. November 2014)

... Strafvollzug ist es in der Tat nicht.



Burba schrieb:


> 1000 Tage-Diener?



... "Dienst im steingrauen Ehrenkleid" ist es auch nicht.

Berufsausbildung mit Abitur nannte sich das. Und das Bild stammt von der Zeugnisausgabe, die uns erst verweigert werden sollte, weil wir statt FDJ-Hemden zu tragen, Anzug und Krawatte trugen.


----------



## Burba (2. November 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... Strafvollzug ist es in der Tat nicht.
> 
> 
> ... die uns erst verweigert werden sollte, weil wir statt FDJ-Hemden zu tragen, Anzug und Krawatte trugen.


ähh, das hatt ich beim Studium auch, ich ging als einziger ohne Abschlusszeugnis von hinnen, da ich kein FDJ-Hemd anhatte... (sorry für OT)


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2014)

Na dann könnte ja mal einer lösen


----------



## kalihalde (2. November 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann könnte ja mal einer lösen



Ich denke, die Lesende sitzt in Eisleben in der Querfurter Straße vor der ehemaligen BBS Hans Seidel (Betriebsberufsschule des Mansfeld Kombinats Wilhelm Pieck). Das Gebäude im Hintergrund war damals der Speisesaal, der auch gerne für Festlichkeiten genutzt wurde. Leider habe ich im Netz keine weiteren Informationen zur "Lesenden" gefunden.

Einen schönen spätsommerlichen Novemberabend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Lesende sitzt in Eisleben in der Querfurter Straße vor der ehemaligen BBS Hans Seidel (Betriebsberufsschule des Mansfeld Kombinats Wilhelm Pieck). Das Gebäude im Hintergrund war damals der Speisesaal, der auch gerne für Festlichkeiten genutzt wurde. Leider habe ich im Netz keine weiteren Informationen zur "Lesenden" gefunden.
> 
> Einen schönen spätsommerlichen Novemberabend wünscht
> kalihalde


Ja so ist es, es ist die Ehemalige Betriebsberufsschule des Mansfeld Kombinates (Zweijahrschule) in Eisleben.
Nachfolgend ein Link zur Entstehung dieser "Zweijahresschule" http://kupferspuren.artwork-agentur.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Itemid=58
Zur Lesenden habe ich auch nichts finden können. 
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (2. November 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Zur Lesenden habe ich auch nichts finden können.



Würde sie ja der "Halleschen Schule" zurechnen, Weidanz- oder Lichtenfeldschüler. @Ritter_Runkel, einverstanden?



Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal weiter.



Na gut. Wieder mal eine Brockensichtung. Wo stehe ich?





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. November 2014)

Carlsturm dachte ich zuerst, habe aber noch ein bissl weiter weg geschaut, evt. Blick von einem Berg bei Stolberg etc., habe nämlich eine Harz-Relief-Karte. Und dann fiel mir eine Bemerkung zu einem Wanderziel von Dir ein, das passt dann auch viel besser. Nur bin ich somit dummerweise befangen.
Diese Rätsel-Lesende gleicht schon sehr den Plastiken, die in meiner Kindheit (und jetzt ja auch noch) in Ha-Neu rumstanden: sachlich-nüchtern und schlicht. Wie das meiste an Plastiken der 60/70er Jahre, da habe ich mir nie Gedanken über die "Schule" gemacht (wobei der "richtige" Begriff der Halleschen Schule wohl nur die Maler meint). Das erste mal habe ich eigentlich erst zum "50 Jahre Ha-Neu-Rennen" ein paar Plastiken und Mosaike recherchiert.


----------



## fm7775 (3. November 2014)

Carlsturm könnte passen, habe ein ähnliches Bild gefunden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. November 2014)

Langsam komme ich in's Grübeln, vielleicht doch Carlsturm .... ?


----------



## kalihalde (3. November 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Carlsturm dachte ich zuerst,....



Manchmal ist der erste Gedanke gar nicht so verkehrt.



fm7775 schrieb:


> Carlsturm könnte passen, habe ein ähnliches Bild gefunden.



Ich sehe zwar nichts, aber Carlsturm passt grundsätzlich.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... vielleicht doch Carlsturm .... ?



Okay, es ist der Blick zum Brockenmassiv vom Carls- oder Carlshausturm (Stempelstelle 51 HWN) bei Trautenstein.

Da Ritter Runkel ja an chronischem Bildermangel leidet, würde ich fm7775 bitten, weiter zu machen.

Ritter Runkel kann uns aber gerne auch von seiner Spontanheilung überzeugen .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. November 2014)

Ich habe tatsächlich wieder einen halben Teelöffel voll Bilder. Aber fm7775 hat gelöst und nicht ich. Ich hatte dann ja den Poppenturm auf dem Schirm. Hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung, daß sich Kalihalde samst Familie dort rumgetrieben hat. Oder habe ich mir das auch nur eingebildet?

Frank, bist dran.


----------



## fm7775 (3. November 2014)

ach du meine Nase, der Marc hat Carlsturm ausgeschlossen = nicht gelöst. Dachte eher an die Bestätigung. hmm,

dann starte ich mal, wo gurken wir hier rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (3. November 2014)

im Selketal


----------



## fm7775 (3. November 2014)

Das ist sowas von korrekt und sogar fast die gleiche Stelle.  sag mal und Dein Profilbild, dass ist doch der Wurzelzwerg auf bei der Burgruine Anhalt, kann es gerade auf dem Handy nicht sehen.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (3. November 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...sag mal und Dein Profilbild, dass ist doch der Wurzelzwerg auf bei der Burgruine Anhalt, kann es gerade auf dem Handy nicht sehen.





Um welchen Gebäudekomplex mit zwielichtiger Geschichte handelt es sich hier?


----------



## Burba (4. November 2014)

Ist ja recht auffällig. Napola Ballenstedt. Muss ich mir auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (4. November 2014)

Das ist völlig richtig. Ja, ist kaum zu übersehen. Weiter geht's...


----------



## Burba (4. November 2014)

Ok, na das sollte nicht so schwer sein, wo war ich Sonntag?


----------



## kindi (4. November 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Ok, na das sollte nicht so schwer sein, wo war ich Sonntag?


 Barby entlang der 3-Fährentour.


----------



## Olven (4. November 2014)

Augustusgabe-Barby


----------



## Burba (4. November 2014)

Ähh, wirklich zu leicht, aber wenigstens mal was weitab vom Harz . Das Häuschen heißt der Prinz: http://www.stadt-barby.de/de/_detail_page/article-118056000134.html
Na denn, kindi


----------



## fm7775 (9. November 2014)

Cool, da bin ich auch schon dran vorbei gerauscht. Ist da ein Gefängnis ? Jedenfalls habe ich da ne Mauer mit Stacheldraht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (17. November 2014)

Finde gerade kein Bild!


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2014)

Dann mal schnell ein Bild zwischendurch. Was für ein Gebäude ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2014)

Nun hat keiner einen Einfall? Ich sage nur Hasen machen das auch.


----------



## Olven (20. November 2014)

Rammelburg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2014)

Meinst Du die Mulde?

Mulde ist Quatsch, ist in der Tat die Rammelburg.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2014)

Olven schrieb:


> Rammelburg


 Na dann mach mal weiter. Es ist die Rammelburg. Der Weg vom Wippertal hoch zur Burg. Ich glaube mich noch erinnern zu können, dass dieser Weg als Schlosswanderweg bezeichnet ist.


----------



## Olven (20. November 2014)

Wo stehe ich ?


----------



## Olven (20. November 2014)

Bild folgt noch


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2014)

Olven schrieb:


> Bild folgt noch


Laß dir ruhig Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (20. November 2014)

Soll ich dann mal für Olven hochladen, ich konnte eine Woche nicht biken, da gabs keine  dafür Wasser und Sonne


----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Soll ich dann mal für Olven hochladen, ich konnte eine Woche nicht biken, da gabs keine  dafür Wasser und Sonne...



Jetzt bekommt der Name Olven einen Sinn...er kommt also aus Olvenstedt...


----------



## Olven (22. November 2014)

Hasifisch das ist in der Tat richtig ,das ich aus Olvenstedt stamme aber der Name des Platzes fehlt noch!


----------



## Burba (22. November 2014)

Das ist dann wohl das Kriegerdenkmal am Freiheitsplatz. 
Hab ich noch nie bemerkt, muss ich mal drauf achten, wenn ich durch Alt-Olvenstedt rolle.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2014)

Olven schrieb:


> Hasifisch das ist in der Tat richtig ,das ich aus Olvenstedt stamme aber der Name des Platzes fehlt noch!


Das ist das Kriegerdenkmal für die gefallenen Söhne von Alt Olvenstedt in Olvenstedt und es steht am Freiheitsplatz. Es ist 1936 errichtet worden und erinnert an die 160 im ersten Weltkrieg gefallenen Olvenstedter.


----------



## Olven (22. November 2014)

Das ist richtig Burba,dann mach mal weiter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. November 2014)

na mal sehen
wo sind wir da vorbeigeradelt?


----------



## Burba (25. November 2014)

Da hab ich ja wohl mal was gepostet, wo nicht jeder schon 10mal dran vorbeigedüst ist.
Dann mal n Tip dazu: Wir waren in den Wäldern an der mittleren Elbe und dieses Portal ist das letzte Überbleibsel...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2014)

Tor zum ehemaligen Schloss Friederikenburg im Steckby-Lödderitzer Forst.


----------



## Burba (25. November 2014)

Jo, so isses.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2014)

Kannte ich vorher auch noch nicht.

http://www.schloss-zerbst.de/html/sonstiges/friederikenberg.htm


Neues Rätsel kommt morgen.


----------



## fm7775 (25. November 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja wohl mal was gepostet, wo nicht jeder schon 10mal dran vorbeigedüst ist.
> Dann mal n Tip dazu: Wir waren in den Wäldern an der mittleren Elbe und dieses Portal ist das letzte Überbleibsel...



Ha, ich bin da tatsächlich dran vorbei gedüst, bin im Dezember über die Fähre Barby, auf dem Elberadweg nach Walternienburg, dann gerade nach Kämeritz gerauscht und den Abzweig nicht gesehen, in Badetz rechts Alt Tochheim, wieder ne Fähre, nö, Stück zurück und in Tochheim rechts durch den Wald, quasi hinter dem Schlossgarten Richtung Steckby


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2014)

Kommt doch noch heute abend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2014)

Wo war ich?


----------



## ohmtroll (25. November 2014)

Dort? Wie alt/neu sind Deine Fotos?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. November 2014)

Das ist ja hochgradig interessant. Ich würde sagen, das Haus wurde raubkopiert. 
Es kann kaum das gleiche sein, den Ritter Runkels Foto ist laut EXIFs drei Wochen alt und somit aktuell. Auch verläuft linksseitig keine Straße etc pp

EDIT

Nö, müsste es doch sein...auf dem oberen sieht man ja doch den Ort... 

Ist schon spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. November 2014)

Ohmtroll hat recht, dieser Ort ist es. Nur auf seinem Foto sieht es schicker aus, leider ist dort alles ziemlich runtergekommen. Aber wie heißt nun dieser Ort und was beherbergte das Gebäude?


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2014)

Also es ist erst mal der Ort Mägdesprung. Wie das Haus jetzt genutzt wird muss ich noch recherchieren. Links das Haus mit Turm, (Bild Ohmtroll) könnte das spätbarocke Verwaltungsgebäude des Hüttenwerkes von 1781, sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. November 2014)

Somit ist Udo fast dran. Das Haus z.Z. leider überhaupt nicht genutzt (ganz Mägdesprung macht leider diesen Eindruck), aber was war es mal bzw. wozu gehörte es mal?


----------



## Olven (26. November 2014)

Zur Eisenhütte Alte Fabrik Produktionsgeb.mit Wassersntrieb(Westseite ist die Radkammer)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. November 2014)

Richtig!		Ist landschaftlich und historisch eine ziemlich spannende Ecke.

Olven, mach weiter.


----------



## Olven (26. November 2014)

Naja Danke Udo ohne die Vorarbeit  ,also wo stehe ich und wohin schaue ich?


----------



## Burba (26. November 2014)

Du standest irgendwo in der Gegend rum und hast auf was geschaut, was zu klein ist, um es zu erkennen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. November 2014)

Irgend was weißes, großes im Hintergrund, kenne ich nur die Klopper bei Bernburg/Alsleben.


----------



## Burba (26. November 2014)

Da Olven ja zur kleinen Gruppe der Mitrater gehört, die nördlich der B 6n wohnen, vermute ich mal, dass es sich diesmal nicht um einen Brockenblick handelt.
Da winzige graue Komma in der Mitte könnte der Magdeburger Dom sein, das weiße rechts davon der Jahrtausendturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2014)

Oh ganz schwierig. Am Horizont erkenne ich kaum was und das trotz Brille und Lupe. Werde mich dann mal hier beim raten ausklinken.


----------



## Olven (26. November 2014)

Burba der Dom ist richtig ,wenn man nichts erkennt ist es wirklich schwer aber ihr seit ja Profis!


----------



## micha.qlb (26. November 2014)

Bernburg war auch mein Tipp...oder Könnern. Aber da ist m.E. keinerlei Kiefer und auch kein Huckel weit und breit


----------



## _torsten_ (26. November 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> ...
> Da winzige graue Komma in der Mitte könnte der Magdeburger Dom sein, das weiße rechts davon der Jahrtausendturm.


Wenn das stimmt (erkennen kann ich´s nicht mehr), dann könnte dein Standort der Spionskopf bei den "Sohlener Bergen" sein.



micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> keinerlei Kiefer
> ...


Und diese stehen dort haufenweise.

Änderungsgrund: Schreibweise.


----------



## Olven (26. November 2014)

Torsten sehr heiß viel fehlt nicht


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2014)

Es könnte auch der Fröhser Berg mit seinen 116 Metern sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (26. November 2014)

Udo hat den richtigen Riecher ,und Micha unser Huckel ist für uns hier wie der kleine ach was sag ich ganz ganz ich kanns nicht in Worte fassen (Harz)naja 300 Meter davon  ,jedenfalls wenn 10 Runden gefahren bist weißte was de jemacht hast  und Udo darfst dann ran


----------



## _torsten_ (26. November 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es könnte auch der Fröhser Berg mit seinen 116 Metern sein


hust hust ... das ist dann aber der Frohser Berg. *duckundweg*  





Olven schrieb:


> ...
> Micha unser Huckel ist für uns hier wie der kleine ach was sag ich ganz ganz ich kanns nicht in Worte fassen (Harz)naja 300 Meter davon  ,jedenfalls wenn 10 Runden gefahren bist weißte was de jemacht hast
> ...


Stimmt, ein schönes kleines MTB-Revier vor der flachen Haustür habt ihr da mit den Sohlener "Bergen". 
Als ich noch regelmäßig in MD war, bin ich dort öfter mal hoch und runter gefahren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. November 2014)

Ich glaube, früher gab es in den Sohlener Bergen auch mal MTB-Rennen. Jedenfalls bin ich da so vor 17-18 (?) Jahren mal eins mitgefahren, war ziemlich schlammig und dadurch gar nicht so leicht.


----------



## fm7775 (27. November 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, früher gab es in den Sohlener Bergen auch mal MTB-Rennen. Jedenfalls bin ich da so vor 17-18 (?) Jahren mal eins mitgefahren, war ziemlich schlammig und dadurch gar nicht so leicht.




Hallo Marc, Ende Februar gibt es da immer ne CTF vom RSV OSterweddingen, ist kein Rennen, aber macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2014)

Rätsel kommt noch heute, muss mich erst von meiner heutigen Dosentour ein wenig erholen.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. November 2014)

Kaum zu glauben, daß Mägdesprung 2007 (26.05.07 laut wikipedia commons) besser aussah als heute, nicht wahr? Zumindest die Gebäude.
Die Wanderwege dort zeigen wir nicht vor, da kann man kaum langlaufen.


Besser mountainbiken...


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2014)

Um welche Brücke handelt es sich denn hier?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. November 2014)

Waterloo-Brücke Merseburg.
Frech ergoogelt...


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Waterloo-Brücke Merseburg.
> Frech ergoogelt...


Schon mal gut gegoogelt Hasifisch, aber dort gibt es keine Waterloo-Brücke.


----------



## Olven (27. November 2014)

Und was ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (27. November 2014)

Hatte Hasifisch doch richtig gegoogelt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2014)

"zwischenzeitlich" heißt nicht aktuell, die Brücke hatte ich schon mal als Rätsel eingestellt, mit Bild

@fm7775: was ist denn eine CTF, etwa was mit Rennrad?


----------



## kalihalde (28. November 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> "zwischenzeitlich" heißt nicht aktuell, die Brücke hatte ich schon mal als Rätsel eingestellt, mit Bild



... und damals gab´s die gleiche "Diskussion", wenn ich mich recht entsinne 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Somit ist Udo fast dran. Das Haus z.Z. leider überhaupt nicht genutzt (ganz Mägdesprung macht leider diesen Eindruck), aber was war es mal bzw. wozu gehörte es mal?



... als Wanst (Klassenfahrt 5. oder 6. Klasse) war ich mal in dem Gebäude. Da wurde es noch richtig als Schmiede genutzt. Leider habe ich seinerzeit schon wenig fotografiert.


----------



## Olven (28. November 2014)

Dann eben Neumarktbrücke


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2014)

Olven schrieb:


> Dann eben Neumarktbrücke


Ja heißt offiziel Neumarktbrücke. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## fm7775 (28. November 2014)

Marc, CTF ist eine CoutryTourenFahrt, soll mit dem Rad durchs Gelände. Habe von umgebauten Rennräder(breitere Reifen), HT, XC Fullies, AM und sogar Enduros gesehen.


----------



## Olven (28. November 2014)

Na gut,an welchem Ort befindet sich diese Brücke ?


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2014)

Das sollte diese Brücke auf die Marieninsel im Adolf-Mittag-See im Rotehornpark in Magdeburg sein.


----------



## Olven (29. November 2014)

Nein das ist sie nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. November 2014)

Olven schrieb:


> Nein das ist sie nicht!


o.k., dann weiß ich´s nicht.


----------



## Burba (29. November 2014)

Das würd ich irgendwo in's Dessau-Wörlitzer Gartenreich verorten...


----------



## Olven (29. November 2014)

Ist auch nicht im Wörlitzer Gartenreich zu finden.


----------



## fm7775 (30. November 2014)

More input please


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2014)

Im Park vom Schloss Diekau steht so eine ähnliche Brücke.


----------



## Olven (30. November 2014)

In der Nähe befindet sich eine Burg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (30. November 2014)

So ,jetzt habe ich mich für euch nochmal auf Rad geschwungen um für euch ein Bild von der dort vorbeiführenden Straße zu machen ,einer von euch fährt glaube ich dort in der Woche täglich zwei Mal vorbei.


----------



## Burba (30. November 2014)

Ok, das ist Wanzleben an der Burg. Also sollte die Brücke im Schloßpark sein.


----------



## kalihalde (30. November 2014)

Da war einer schneller.


----------



## Olven (30. November 2014)

Jungs ,wenns an der Burg ist isses nicht der Schloßpark !


----------



## Burba (30. November 2014)

Will da jemand oberschlau sein?
Dann schau mal bei Guggl rein,da steht nicht Burgpark!!


----------



## Olven (30. November 2014)

Ne will nicht schlauer sein ,hatte ne Stecknadel gesetzt und da kam dann Am Burggarten hier wird aber immer gesagt das ist der Volkspark


----------



## Burba (30. November 2014)

na denne...ich seh bei Google und Panoramio Schloßpark
Von mir aus auch Burgschloßvolksparkgarten


----------



## fm7775 (30. November 2014)

Aha, bist ja dann nicht weit gefahren.


----------



## Olven (30. November 2014)

Bin deiner Meinung ,ist halt nicht immer so einfach mit Google !Kannst aber trotzdem weitermachen und an alle noch einen schönen 1.Adventabend !!!


----------



## Olven (30. November 2014)

War ne kleine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (30. November 2014)

Olven schrieb:


> .. und an alle noch einen schönen 1.Adventabend !!!


Dir auch!

Wo war ich gestern?


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2014)

Keiner ne Idee?
Ist nicht bei mir um die Ecke...


----------



## Olven (2. Dezember 2014)

Burg Gölzau ?


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2014)

nein, noch weiter südlich


----------



## Olven (2. Dezember 2014)

Burgruine Nebra


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2014)

richtig, dann mach mal weiter 
ich hätt ja gedacht, dass unsre Südfraktion drauf kommt...
schöne Gegend da an der Unstrut, muss ich mal in wärmerer Jahreszeit ausgiebig erkunden


----------



## HorstBond (3. Dezember 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> ...ich hätt ja gedacht, dass unsre Südfraktion drauf kommt...


Das schon, aber es hapert an eigenen Bildern aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Hier is man dann nämlich ganz fix in Thüringen oder Sachsen


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2014)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Das schon, aber es hapert an eigenen Bildern aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Hier is man dann nämlich ganz fix in Thüringen oder Sachsen


Ich glaub, da gibt es Schlimmeres .
Ich find, wer keine Bilder mehr hat, sollte trotzdem mitraten, man kann ja den Staffelstab weiterreichen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich rate schon mit, aber immer zu schreiben....k.A. wo das ist, ist auf Dauer auch nervend für euch 
Dort wo ich am liebsten rumfahre hab ich noch nichts Neues/Altes entdeckt was hier nicht schonmal war. Ich warte auf plötzliche Naturereignisse .
Also, lasst euch nicht irritieren...es raten mehr mit als man denkt. 
Auf der Merseburger Seite bin ich auch immer am staunen wo man überall lang fahren kann ... @Udo1, der Landvermesser . Ich sage zu meiner Frau auf unseren Touren immer mal, hier ist Udo auch schon durch ...aber wo ist er eigentlich noch nicht gewesen  

Also noch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (3. Dezember 2014)

Wo befindet sich dieser Brunnen?


----------



## Olven (7. Dezember 2014)

So,also der Brunnen steht in Bottmersdorf Doktor -Hübner-Straße.


----------



## Olven (7. Dezember 2014)

Wo war ich heute?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2014)

So schwer Dein erstes Rätsel war, so leicht ist Dein aktuelles, weil es gibt ja das hier: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Bismarcktürme_in_Sachsen-Anhalt

Also Bismarckturm Niederndodeleben bei Magdeburg, Standort: [URL='http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gro%C3%9Fer_Wartberg']Großer Wartberg bei Schnarsleben.[/URL]


----------



## Burba (7. Dezember 2014)

den hatt ich doch auch schon mal...


----------



## Olven (7. Dezember 2014)

Da hatte ja die Fahrt länger gedauert als eure Antwort ,dann mache mal weiter Ritter Runkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte den auch schon mal


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss abgeben, finde meinen Speicher mit den Bildern nicht (als Entschuldigung: bin umgezogen, ich finde hier gerade ganz andere Sachen auch nicht).


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Dezember 2014)

Dann mische ich mich doch glatt mal ein...

Wo ist dieses Naturdenkmal und wie heißt es



Unmittelbar daneben



 

Blick in die andere Richtung (zwischen den Baumspitzen kann man mit viel gutem Willen ein Gebäude erkennen welchen mit o.g. Bild unmittelbar in Zusammenhang steht)




 

Gehört auch dazu


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2014)

Sieht ja toll aus, bin schon gespannt wo sich dieser Ort befindet.


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man dort ist, ist es eigentlich unspäktakulär (Aufklärung nach Auflösung). Es ist schön dort...bisl geheimnisvoll und gruselg auch irgendwie..so wie (Achtung Hinweis) z.B. ein altes INdustriegebäude/gelände


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Dezember 2014)

Bergbau?


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Dezember 2014)

Tipp: in unmittelbarer Nähe wurde, Als Ritter Runkel noch klein war (so um 1800) , noch Steinkohle abgebaut


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2014)

Spätestens jetzt sollte Kalihalde die Rätsel-Bühne betreten!

Diese Liste lässt vermuten, daß es im Bereich Thale/QLB ist, aber wo genau?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_stillgelegten_Bergwerken_in_Deutschland#Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## kalihalde (10. Dezember 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt sollte Kalihalde die Rätsel-Bühne betreten!



Na gut, dann will ich mal mein Glück versuchen. Habe bei Panoramio ein ähnliches Bild (rechts) gefunden.







Das müsste dann südwestlich der Altenburg in der Nähe von Quedlinburg sein. Dort sollte sich dann auch diese Tafel hier befinden, die auf einen Steinkohlenbergbau hinweist.





mit harzlichem Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (10. Dezember 2014)

So...das ist schon mal richtig, löst aber das Rätsel nicht  ....so ganz


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2014)

Bei Panoramio gibt es noch ein paar mehr sehr ähnliche Bilder (z.B. http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108429558 ), aber da wird immer eine Tongrube erwähnt. Und die wäre süd-westlich der Altenburgwarte. Und kalihaldes Bergbauschild mit Bezug zur Steinkohle wird auf der Karte nord-östlich der Warte gesetzt. Ich bin leicht verwirrt (also noch mehr als sonst). Wo ist es denn nun genau?


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Dezember 2014)

also gehen tut es um das erste bild in beitrag
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-b...-sachsen-anhalt.503676/page-206#post-12528238

Ich möchte gern wissen um welches wahnsinnig tolle Naturdenkmal es sich handelt. Alles was Ihr sagt ist richtig...das mit dem Bergbau diente eigtl nur als Tipp


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2014)

Das einzige, was ich auf einer Karte gefunden habe ist "Eselstall" .... aber Naturdenkmal


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2014)

ND Seerosenteich


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Dezember 2014)

So...also Seerosenteich ist korrekt


 

Ich habe in dem Teich aber selten Wasser gesehen und noch seltener Seerosen. Aber wenn der Landrat meint....

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es dort ziemlich cool. Der Teich ist im Zuge des Lehm/TonTagebaus dort entstanden denke ich. Die Bilder zeigen die Überreste der Grube. Das angesprochene Gebäude (man siehts wirklich nich) ist die dazugehörige Ziegelei. Dort bijn ich vor Jahren mal rumgestrolcht ...gruselig.

Es gab da auch nen Förderband oder so ne Art Seilbahn...die führte unten über die Straße nach Warnstedt/Thale über ne Holzbrücke. Das war so lange ein INdustriedenkmal bis ein Sturm das THW zu einem völlig ungeplanten  Havarieeinsatz zum Abbau der Brücke überredet hat.

Hier noch ein Link wo auf den Bildern auch die Brücke zu sehen ist.

http://www.thales-welt.de/bahn_qlb.htm

...ich finds cool...coller als das Naturdenkmal eigentlich 

Besuch lohnt sich finde ich..bei der näcgsten QLB Rundfahrt bin ich gerne Zeiger 

Udo is dran..


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2014)

QLB-Rundfahrt klingt gut, wir lauern schon!


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Dezember 2014)

Bin gerade etwas unpässlich unterwegs ...versuche meiner 7 Tage alten Tochter das Fahrradfahren beizubringen...klappt noch nich so.^^

Wenn ihr aber zeit habt meldet euch...kurze Runde geht sicher immer mal. Weiteres im richtigen Thread

Un weil wir gerade bei Industriedenkmälern sind melde ich mich, falls keiner ein Bild hat , direkt nochmal an.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Bin beim durchforsten meiner Bildarchive, Bild kommt heute noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Wo stand ich, als ich Reinhard1 ablichtete?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas unpässlich unterwegs ...versuche meiner 7 Tage alten Tochter das Fahrradfahren beizubringen...klappt noch nich so.^^
> 
> Wenn ihr aber zeit habt meldet euch...kurze Runde geht sicher immer mal. Weiteres im richtigen Thread
> 
> Un weil wir gerade bei Industriedenkmälern sind melde ich mich, falls keiner ein Bild hat , direkt nochmal an.




Beste Glückwünsche von mir! Da will Dir aber keine Zeit für die Familie rauben, obwohl .... 'ne klitzekleine Runde, gerne.

@Udo1: keine Ahnung


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Beste Glückwünsche von mir! Da will Dir aber keine Zeit für die Familie rauben, obwohl .... 'ne klitzekleine Runde, gerne.
> 
> @Udo1: keine Ahnung


@ micha.qlb von mir natürlich auch die besten Glückwünsche.
RR es ist ein ganz bekannter Ort, vor allem im Frühling und im Sommer.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2014)

Habe meine Festplatte gefunden, also darf ich raten: dies ist doch ein fließendes Gewässer? Und bei der Breite sollte es die Elbe sein, oder?


----------



## kalihalde (10. Dezember 2014)

@micha.qlb, auch von mir die besten Wünsche für den Nachwuchs. So zeitig wie möglich mit dem Laufrad anfangen, dann klappt das mit dem Radfahren dann um so besser.





So wird das dann in drei Jahren aussehen.

Zum aktuellen Rätsel schließe ich mich Ritter Runkel an, es sollte die Elbe sein.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja es ist die Elbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (10. Dezember 2014)

Micha!
Willkommen im Club der Wenigschläfer und alles alles Gute!!!
Melde dich mal in ca. 12 Monaten, wir haben dann sicher ein putziges kleines Laufrad aus Holz abzugeben.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Dezember 2014)

Danke danke 

@Hasifisch.. was wiegt n das ? 

Zum topic....Ich denke auch, dass es die Elbe ist


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube um die 2 kg. Für das Carbontuning bist du dann selbst verantwortlich...


----------



## kalihalde (11. Dezember 2014)

Sorry für OT, aber das ultimative Laufrad ist das hier





Der Erbauer (Herr Wiesmann) hat es nach Nutzung durch seine Kinder mal zum Verkauf angeboten.  

Ansonsten ist Leichtbau eigentlich bei den Laufrädern noch kein Thema.
Die schweren Dinger laufen ruhiger und halten das Kind besser in der Spur


----------



## kalihalde (11. Dezember 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo stand ich, als ich Reinhard1 ablichtete?
> Anhang anzeigen 342056



Standest Du vielleicht auf einer Terasse?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Standest Du vielleicht auf einer Terasse?


Ja das ist richtig, es ist eine Terrasse.


----------



## HorstBond (12. Dezember 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Zum topic....Ich denke auch, dass es die Elbe ist



+



Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig, es ist eine Terrasse.



=

Elbterrassen


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2014)

HorstBond schrieb:


> +
> =
> Elbterrassen


Alles richtig und wie weiter Elbterrassen ??  ????????


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Dezember 2014)

So, über die Elbe-Anlegestellen (http://www.blaues-band.de/elbe/index.htm?elbe_kilometer.htm) habe ich die Elbeterassen zu Brambach (http://www.elbterrassen.de/) gefunden. Und die sehen so wie auf dem Foto aus.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> So, über die Elbe-Anlegestellen (http://www.blaues-band.de/elbe/index.htm?elbe_kilometer.htm) habe ich die Elbeterassen zu Brambach (http://www.elbterrassen.de/) gefunden. Und die sehen so wie auf dem Foto aus.


Genau dort stand ich und wartete darauf, dass die Kellnerin die Glocke betätigte. Dann kam der Fährmann und setzte uns über die Elbe.
Dann mach mal bitte weiter RR.http://www.elbterrassen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Dezember 2014)

Habe eigentlich ein anderes gesucht aber nicht gefunden. Dann dieses als Lückenfüller, es sind mehr Leute als Landschaft, aber man sieht genug. Vielleicht hält sich Micha ein wenig zurück (was auch schon der erste Tipp wäre). Also, wo waren wir?


----------



## Jsiak (13. Dezember 2014)

*Es handelt sich um den Friedhof St. Wiperti/Quedlinburg. Bitte weitermachen, habe kein Foto parat!  *


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Dezember 2014)

Korrekt! Aber so sind Hedonisten und Tagediebe: lösen und kein Foto haben. Wer will?


----------



## Bikermario (14. Dezember 2014)

Na wo war ich hier?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2014)

Ein Tipp wäre nicht schlecht!
Mit dem Wappen kann ich leider auch nicht anfangen.


----------



## fm7775 (18. Dezember 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo stand ich, als ich Reinhard1 ablichtete?
> Anhang anzeigen 342056


LOL, da war ich schon, habe es aber nicht erkannt. anhand mit der Beschreibung kam die Erinnerung, ich stand aber damals etwas weiter hinten und bin mit einem kleinen Boot rüber und weiter nach Wörlitz


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> LOL, da war ich schon, habe es aber nicht erkannt. anhand mit der Beschreibung kam die Erinnerung, ich stand aber damals etwas weiter hinten und bin mit einem kleinen Boot rüber und weiter nach Wörlitz


Genau, da musste die Kellenerin die Glocke auf der Terrasse betätigen, dann kam der Fährmann und setzte uns über.
 
Trotzdem Bikermario, wäre ein kleiner Hinweis hilfreich.


----------



## Bikermario (19. Dezember 2014)

Also ich sag mal ganz grob: es liegt im Umfeld von Halle.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Dezember 2014)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal ganz grob: es liegt im Umfeld von Halle.



Danke, für den Hinweis .






Grabmal Wentzel im Schlosspark zu Teutschenthal bei Halle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (20. Dezember 2014)

Super gemacht So nun such mal ein schönes Bild raus. 
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke, @Bikermario.

Wo bin ich?





Einen schönen vierten Advent wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Olven (21. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche allen ebenfalls einen schönen vierten Advent.Ich würde auf Peißnitz-Ziegelwiese Tippen.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2014)

Olven schrieb:


> ...Ich würde auf Peißnitz-Ziegelwiese Tippen.



Der Tipp ist richtig. Lichterglanz in Halle. Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## Olven (21. Dezember 2014)

Wo bin ich ?


----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2014)

An einer Mittelglocke, die 1788 gegossen wurde. Bin da auch schon dran vorbei. Habe keine Bilder, darum löse ich nicht zu 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (27. Dezember 2014)

Wie schon fm7775 schrieb,handelt es sich um eine Mittelglocke die nach ihren Diensten im Kirchturm zur Erinnerung einen Platz am Glockenteich in Langenweddingen gefunden hat.


----------



## Olven (27. Dezember 2014)

So und nun ein neues ,bestimmt schneller zu lösendes Rätzel.An welcher Stelle stand ich hier?


----------



## Burba (31. Dezember 2014)

Kann das Rätsel nicht lösen, wünsch aber allen einen guten Rutsch und immer genug Luft im Reifen.

Burba


----------



## kalihalde (2. Januar 2015)

Wünsche allen Rätselfreunden ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Zum aktuellen Rätsel habe ich keine wirkliche Idee. Die Wegbefestigung erinnert an einen Postenweg im ehem. Grenzgebiet oder eine KAP-Straße. Vielleicht hat @Olven einen hilfreichen Hinweis. Vielen Dank.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Olven (2. Januar 2015)

Wünsche auch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr .								 So das 2.Bild ist auf der rechten Straßenseite .(schaut bei Tour im Forum Trails in/um WR S.154 esbekaner nach )


----------



## fm7775 (3. Januar 2015)

ich werd noch bekloppt, sind wir da auf unserer Tour 
*BurgFalkenstein-BurgruineAnhalt *auch lang gekommen?  ich habe eine Ahnung, 

aber gesehen habe ich es nicht


----------



## Olven (3. Januar 2015)

Könnte sein bin mir nicht sicher der Weg ist mir irgendwie bekannt vorgekommen ,die Tour mit esbekaner war ja meine erste   In Richtung Harz und mit der Navigation wars ja auch ziemlich verwirrend habe mich auch bloß nach Verfolgung der Karte und Anfangsbuchstaben vom Bild hingesucht wenn ich mich nicht irre das nächste Bild was ich von der Tour habe ist das hier.


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2015)

da waren wir alleine Olven 

btw... ich hab das Dingens aber auch nich gehen Frank...


----------



## Olven (3. Januar 2015)

Nicht ganz Duke war dabei


----------



## esbekaner (3. Januar 2015)

jaaa, der Clown durfte mitflitzen... lös mal auf wo das Dingens steht jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (3. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe müsste es Gernrode Am Bückeberg sein ,falls nicht würde ich gern den Ort von Ortskundigen erfahren .


----------



## Olven (4. Januar 2015)

Na dann was leichteres.An welchen Ort befinde ich dort ?


----------



## fm7775 (4. Januar 2015)

Gernrode, am Bückeberg, war mir auch klar, es muss dann irgend wo in der Nähe der Gleise sein, da bin ich mit Michi ja auch lang.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Januar 2015)

Das Is anner baumschule...die Querverbindunge...gegenüber ist die Einfahrt und da gehts auch über die Gleise


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Januar 2015)

Das andere Bild sieht vom Gestein nach hexentanzplatz Oder rosstrappe aus


----------



## Olven (5. Januar 2015)

Der Harz stimmt schon ,der Rest nicht Micha.


----------



## esbekaner (5. Januar 2015)

...is das nich da auf dem Kletterfelsen wo wir zusammen waren? Hab ich das evtl geknipst?


----------



## Olven (5. Januar 2015)

Ne warst da nicht mit ,hattest verpennt glaub ich


----------



## esbekaner (5. Januar 2015)

ach der Tag war das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (6. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Hinweis ,auf einem Schild steht dort geschrieben er ... ist ein ungeheurer Granitfelsen,der sich lang und keck aus der Tiefe erhebt.Von drei Seiten umschließen ihn die hohen waldbedeckten Berge,aber die vierte Seite,ist frei,und hier schaut man in .... So nun ist bestimmt ein leichtes.


----------



## Olven (11. Januar 2015)

Das ist die Spitze vom Stein.


----------



## esbekaner (17. Januar 2015)

dann versuch ich mal zu lösen... isset evtl der *Ilsenstein*, der so toll von Heinrich Heine mit diesen Worten beschrieben wurde?


----------



## Olven (17. Januar 2015)

Jo Volltreffer .Du darfst!


----------



## esbekaner (17. Januar 2015)

Ick suche mal


----------



## fm7775 (19. Januar 2015)

Olven schrieb:


> Ne warst da nicht mit ,hattest verpennt glaub ich


ach, das war die Tour. Du bist hoch zum Ilsestein und hast Dich knippsen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (9. Februar 2015)

17. Januar 2015


esbekaner schrieb:


> Ick suche mal


Winterschlaf ?


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Februar 2015)

Da dann mal munter werden!


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Februar 2015)

ich tippe mal so grooob... Hasseelfelde/Benneckenstein ??


----------



## esbekaner (9. Februar 2015)

Macht mal weiter.  Ich hab noch nix schönes neues.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Februar 2015)

Micha: nein, auch nicht warm... 
Kleiner Tipp: es ist Abend (Sonnenstand). Und die Kante in der Wiese ist ein Ufer...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Februar 2015)

Der Horizont unter der Sonne bringt micht auch nur auf Michas (falsche) Spur. Was für ein Wasser ist es denn: Stausee, Fischteich, Natursee .... ?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Februar 2015)

Ich drehe den Copter mal um ca. 180°...


----------



## dezilaiceps (12. Februar 2015)

Vorschlag: Hochwasser Schutzbecken Kalte Bode bei Königshütte


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Februar 2015)

Mensch, jetzt hätte ich fast "Nein!" gesagt... 
Fachlich richtig, aber unter diesem Namen kennt hier niemand die "Mandelholzsperre"....


----------



## dezilaiceps (12. Februar 2015)

Da ich selbst noch nicht Vorort war, habe ich an Hand der vorhandenen Hinweisen - das zweite Foto und die Antwort an Michaqlb "auch nicht warm" waren sehr hilfreich - einfach aus der Wanderkarte abgeschrieben und in meiner steht das halt so blöd drin.

Jetzt aber zum eigentlichen Problem: ein neues Foto fürs nächste Rätsel. Ähm... da kann leider nichts brauchbares vorweisen, gehe zum Biken und nicht zum Fotografieren in die Natur, daher gebe ich hier mal weiter an Leute die davon etwas verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (12. Februar 2015)

da ich keine Zeit zum Biken habe weil ich arbeite (tipp ) drängel ich mich mal 

Was ist das und wo stehe ich

rein


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Februar 2015)

Eindeutig ein Drehkreuz für Schienenfahrzeuge.
Habe ich gelöst?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist eine Drehscheibe (auch wenn sie nicht ganz rund ist), sie wird gerne genommen, um Gleise am Lokschuppen oder auch Gleisanschlüsse auf beengten (Industrie)Grundstücken zu bedienen.
Geben tut es die ziemlich häufig, also ist Näheres schwer zu sagen.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Februar 2015)

Ein Besonderes.....nö


----------



## Deleted 58074 (12. Februar 2015)

Der Lokschuppen in der Frachtstraße ?
Letztjährig zum 1. Mal bei "Advent in den Höfen" dabei.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Februar 2015)

Jo genau. Quedlinburg Frachtstrasse. Bei dem Drehkreuz handelt es sich angeblich um das älteste funktionierende von Hand angetriebene drehkreuz Deutschlands...Europas....der Welt...Keine Ahnung . Es ist jedenfalls alt, funktioniert und dreht sich von Hand. Manchmal hört man den Besitzer den rost abklopfen/abkratzen....Heidenarbeit das.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (13. Februar 2015)

Aus dem WE-Trip nach SA wird nichts, von daher auch keine neuen Bilder.
Ich gebe ab.


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2015)

Dann mach ich mal.


----------



## Burba (16. Februar 2015)

Weinberg bei Lostau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (16. Februar 2015)

moin. Richtig,  es ist der Weinberg bei Lostau.


----------



## Burba (16. Februar 2015)

ich geb weiter, hab nix...


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2015)

ich übernehme mal schnell.
An welchen Ort drehen diese schönen Flügel?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2015)

Die sieht so neu aus, die könnte glatt in Grosigk stehen.


----------



## hallunke (16. Februar 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die sieht so neu aus, die könnte glatt in Grosigk stehen.


Krosigk, aber sonst hast Du recht


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die sieht so neu aus, die könnte glatt in Grosigk stehen.


Ja RR die Bockwindmühle (mittlerweile ist es die zweite, die erste wurde vor ein paar Jahren durch den Sturm umgeschubst) steht da auf dem Berg in 155 m üNN. Ging ja schnell, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2015)

Habe mich schon gewundert, wieso der Ort geschrieben so komisch aussieht ... na klar: *K*rosigk, danke!

http://www.garten-krosigk.de/ausflug1.html

Bild kommt heute abend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2015)

Was ist das und wo ist das? Bei Fragen fragen!


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Februar 2015)

Steinerne Renne, Wasserführung zum Kraftwerk bei Werbat!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2015)

Ist immer heikel sich mit den Eingeborenen zu streiten, aber ich sage trotzdem "nein". Denn das abgebildete Wasser landet nach ein paar Metern in der Holtemme und nicht auf den Turbinen des Wasserkraftwerkes "Steinerne Renne".


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Februar 2015)

Na gut, ich präzisiere. Was man dort sieht ist der Grundablass. Alles klar?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2015)

Korrekt. Für alle anderen: der Staugraben für's Kraftwerk führt oberhalb dieser Stelle entlang, wir sehen hier sozusagen den "Überlauf".
Da die meisten die Kleine Renne mit dem Rad fahren, kommt man gerade so nicht an diesem Graben vorbei, denn der ist auf der anderen Talseite. Ich war auch zu Fuß dort.

Hasifisch, bist dran.


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2015)

Ist ja wohl ein wenig eingeschlafen, weil die Bilder wohl ausgegangen sind.
Nun ja, hier mal eins zur Einstimmung auf die kommende Saison.
 Nun ja, wo dieser schöne Kirschbaum steht Frage ich mal nicht. Wäre etwas schwer, aber er steht in unmittelbarer Nähe von diesem Standort.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. April 2015)

Ich dacht zuerst, daß es Beyernaumburg sein könnte, aber das sieht anders aus. Ich habe einen Schimmer, bitte ein Tipp!


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2015)

Dort lebte eine Ehebrecherin, die einen Auftragsmord in Auftrag gegeben hatte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

Die neu geputzte Fassade kenne ich. ...muss aber erstmal nach einem Foto suchen um aufzulösen. 
...also schnell weiterrätseln, ich  könnte auch als Hinweis dienen 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. April 2015)

Ich würde die Liste ja gerne selber abarbeiten, muss aber dummerweise für eine schöne lange Fahrradtour packen ... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Burgen_und_Schlössern_in_Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2015)

Dann  mach ich mal.
Hinter der frischen Fassade ist die Klosterkirche Zscheiplitz.
Ab jetzt lohnt sich die Auffahrt erst recht, da der Flieder am Hang zur Unstrut zu blühen beginnt.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dann  mach ich mal.
> Hinter der frischen Fassade ist die Klosterkirche Zscheiplitz.
> Ab jetzt lohnt sich die Auffahrt erst recht, da der Flieder am Hang zur Unstrut zu blühen beginnt.


Ja so ist es, dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2015)

...so müsste es jetzt in Zscheiplitz an der Kanone aussehen 






So, nun ein neues Bild einer schönen Pflanze. 
Wie heißt sie und wo steht sie? 





...soll in freier Natur sehr selten sein, sagt meine Frau 

Viel Spaß. 

tapatapadu


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2015)

Also, das ist die Pulsatilla, die in unserer Gegend sehr selten ist. Sie gehört zur Familie der Ranunculaceae.
Wo sie im Burgenlandkreis blüht, weiß ich leider nicht, dafür kenne ich aber den Standort im Saalekreis.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2015)

Da musste ich erst mal recherchieren ob du recht hast 
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewöhnliche_Kuhschelle
...an der Stelle gibt es noch mehr 




...wo ihr bestimmt schon 50 mal vorbei gefahren seid.
Auf der Erhöhung soll ein berühmter Kriegsherr gestanden haben.
Er hatte allerdings noch nicht den Blick auf den Palast, in dem nie jemand gewohnt hat und auch nicht wohnen wird.

tapatapadu


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2015)

Dann wird es wohl hier sein, die Wiese SÖ von der Napoleonlinde.
N51° 06.791'	 E011° 34.817'


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2015)

Tja Udo, alles richtig... nur brauchst du jetzt wieder ein Bild 





















....die Fotos sind von unserer Blumenrunde 

Aber schön, das ich auch mal wieder was erkennen konnte. 

Nachtrag... 
der Weiden-"Palast"





tapatapadu


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2015)

Muss doch mal wieder hin zum Weidendom nach Auerstedt.
Aber hier ein neues Bild, ist diesesmal nicht so ganz leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2015)

Hier ist es noch einmal etwas größer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein rotes, sanierungsbedürftiges Sandsteingebäude. 
Aber keine Ahnung wo du da warst....ich hab es noch nicht gesehen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist ein rotes, sanierungsbedürftiges Sandsteingebäude.
> Aber keine Ahnung wo du da warst....ich hab es noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Das hast du bestimmt schon gesehen.


 
So sieht es etwas weiter unten aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

...wenn du das sagst 
Leider hilft mir im Moment mein Unterbewusstsein nicht weiter.
Ich muss mit anderen Augen durch die Gegend rauschen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2015)

Nun noch ein kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

Das Licht, die kurze Hecke, mein Gefühl sagt Schulpforta...kann aber eigentlich nicht sein weil die Reifen schon lange weggeräumt wären ....aber ich kann es nicht sagen.
 Zumindest werde ich demnächst mal wieder aufmerksam und überall durch das Kloster fahren. Da stehen ja reichlich Gebäude die ich auch nicht erkennen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2015)

Hexen Drehort


----------



## kalihalde (3. Mai 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hexen Drehort



im Sinne von Hexenverfilmungen?

In Schulfpforta wurde ja Anfang der 2000er Jahre Bibi Blocksberg von Hermine Huntgeburth verfilmt, aber das hatte Comfortbiker ja schon als Lösung ins Rennen geschickt und wurde nicht bestätigt.






Daher werfe ich mal die neueren "Bibi und Tina" Verfilmungen von Detlev Buck in die Runde. Drehort war da unter anderem die schöne Vitzenburg.






Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2015)

Richtig kalihalde,
dann bist du jetzt dran.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Mai 2015)

Danke, Udo1 .

Wo bin ich?





Viel Spaß beim Rätseln wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2015)

Der Baum muss jetzt sehr schön aussehen, aber ich habe noch keine Ahnung wo das seinkönnte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Danke, Udo1 .
> 
> Wo bin ich?
> 
> ...


In deinem Wochendgrundstück? 
...steht da eine kleine Eule?


----------



## kalihalde (3. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> In deinem Wochendgrundstück?



Nein. Das Grundstück ist zwar eingezäunt, aber es ist, Achtung Hinweis, derzeit wieder grundsätzlich "öffentlich nutzbar".
In der weiteren Umgebung (Region) gibt es aber schon ein paar Datschen (aber auch nicht meine )



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> ...steht da eine kleine Eule?



... sieht ganz so aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

Ich habe wie so oft, keine Ahnung.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Mai 2015)

Noch kleinere Hinweise zum aktuellen Rätsel.

Das gesuchte Gebäude steht im Wald und stand ursprünglich eng mit der Nutzung des selbigen in Verbindung .

Wir kamen bei unserer diesjährigen Osterwanderung dort vorbei. Auf der Wanderung konnten wir auch drei Stempel der Harzer Wandernadel in unsere Stempelpässe stempeln.

In Erwartung zahlreicher Lösungsvorschläge verbleibe ich

mit freundlichem Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe wie so oft, keine Ahnung.


Der Harz, wer weiß wann ich mal wieder hinkomme 

Am 18.5. geht es erstmal über Weimar, Erfurt, Eisenach, Hörschel, Blankenstein, Saalfeld, Jena mit Tandem und Zelt auf Tour. Leider sind dann aber die Fotos hier nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Sollte diese Woche schon losgehen, aber von der Rohloff ging das Ritzel nicht runter und ich musste das Rad an Rohloff schicken. Die Kette sprang über, pro Jahr einmal alles neu. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2015)

Waldgaststätte Köhlerhütte 51° 44.222' 10° 57.340' HWN 065


----------



## kalihalde (5. Mai 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Waldgaststätte Köhlerhütte 51° 44.222' 10° 57.340' HWN 065



Da haben wir letzten Herbst lecker gegessen und gestempelt. Nein, Todtenrode ist es nicht.

Die Summe der erwanderten Stempelnummern der Osterwanderung beträgt 641


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Mai 2015)

Seid ihr im Bereich Birnbaumteich unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## kalihalde (11. Mai 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Seid ihr im Bereich Birnbaumteich unterwegs gewesen?



Nein, viel weiter östlich, war ja OSTern .


----------



## HorstBond (12. Mai 2015)

So, nachdem ich mit der Stempelsumme die Region eingekreist und mir das Bild nochmal ganz genau angesehen hab, weiß ich jetzt wo es ist (google sei dank).
Bis ich selbst ein Bild zum einstellen hab lass ich aber anderen noch die Chance zur Lösung.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2015)

Da käme eine Wanderung Wettelrode-Grillenberg hin. Und das Forsthaus Wildenstall.

Irgendwie kam mir das Gebäude bekannt vor. Hab es aber nicht erkannt, obwohl ich letzten Sa. dran vorbei gefahren bin. Wir haben noch über die Abkürzung JWH=Jugendwaldheim gegrübelt.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch, Ritter Runkel. Forsthaus Wildenstall ist voll korrekt . Dann bin ich schon mal auf das neue Rätsel gespannt.





Und hier noch einiger Erläuterungen zum Objekt:





War übrigens eine schöne Wanderung vom Röhrigschacht in Wettelrode über den Kunstteich nach Grillenberg zur Grillenburg und zurück nach Wettelrode.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2015)

Wo war ich?

Auf Anfragen gibt es sachdienliche Hinweise.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Mai 2015)

An einem toten Gleis. Die Geländer verhindern ja, dass ein Zug über die Brücke fahren kann.
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Ist auf dem letzten Bild ein ehemaliger Bahnhof zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2015)

51° 34.283' 11° 51.323'
ehemalige Bahnstrecke nach Wettin.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Mai 2015)

Kalihalde, da bist Du schon häufiger entlanggefahren. Das rechte Haus im Hintergrund könnte ein Bhf.-Gebäude gewesen sein. Dieser Bahnhof hätte dann als Besonderheit eine Laderampe für "Culemeyer" gehabt.

Nein Udo, auf der anderen Saaleseite musst Du suchen. Als verbindendes Element "meiner" gesuchten und Deiner genannten (und noch einer dritten, welche von "meiner" unweit gekreuzt wurde) kann man das Kaolin sehen (das hat dann was mit dem Culemeyer zu tun). Das klingt jetzt aber komplizierter, als es ist.

Ein paar Meter nördlich der fotografierten Stelle streift die ehem. Eisenbahnstrecke einen Ort mit putzigem Namen.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2015)

Also bei "putziger Ortsnamen in SA" drängt sich ja mal ganz vehement *Hackpfüffel* auf - das wird es wohl aber nicht sein...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Mai 2015)

Finde ich auch lustig und liegt auch an einer stillgelegten Bahn und gerade noch so in Sa-An., meine ich aber nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, dann kommt der/die Radfahrer/in auf Bild 1 aus Richtung eines "gespenstigen" Menhirs .


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2015)

Na dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Na dann...



... in der Auflistung habe ich den "gesuchten" Stein leider nicht gefunden. Der Stein wird aber in anderen Quellen als Menhir bezeichnet.


----------



## hallunke (13. Mai 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... in der Auflistung habe ich den "gesuchten" Stein leider nicht gefunden. Der Stein wird aber in anderen Quellen als Menhir bezeichnet.


z.B. hier noch eine andere Quelle:
http://saalekreis.im-bild.org/fotos/friedhoefe/weisse-frau


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2015)

Und ihr habt alle keine Bilder oder was? 
Hier sieht man die Brücke bei Benkendorf und Quillschina:
Link


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2015)

Bilder haben die alle wie verrückt, aber der Hallenser ist von Natur aus scheu und bescheiden.

Ja, die besagte Brücke liegt bei Quillschina. Da ging früher mal die Halle-Hettstedter-Eisenbahn drüber. Auf Udos Wettiner Bahn wurde früher Kaolin von den Gruben bei Beidersee zum Hafen Wettin gebracht. Kaolin wurde auch mit der Bahn von Teutschenthal Bahnhof (Eisdorf) bis zur Kaolinbude in Salzmünde gebracht. Die Bahn wurde irgendwann - bis auf den Bhf. Salzmünde mit den Anschlussgleisen u.a. zum Kaolinwerk - dichtgemacht. Nun fuhr man das Kaolin bis Benkendorf, lud den Waggon auf den Culemeyer, fuhr zum Bhf. Salzmünde, setzte den Waggon wieder auf's Gleis und zog ihn zum Kaolinwerk. Auf der Strasse durfte das Kaolin wegen des vielen Drecks nicht transportiert werden. Das war jetzt aber genug Heimatkunde zu Himmelfahrt.

Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## hallunke (14. Mai 2015)

klar war es die Brücke beim putzigen Ort Quillschina und klar gibt´s Bilder. Doch Herr Kalihalde hat die Lösung ja gehabt, ist also dran.
Von dem Culemeyer-Anschluss in Salzmünde müssten bei mir eigentlich auch noch paar Fotos existieren.
Also Kalihalde, bitte weitermachen!


----------



## kalihalde (15. Mai 2015)

Nenene, @hallunke .
@Hasifisch hat´s gelöst und darf weitermachen. Ich habe lediglich eine Frage gestellt und anschließend vermutet, dass da so ein komischer Stein in der Nähe sein könnte. Die richtige Antwort kam m.M. von Hasi.

Gute Nacht
kalihalde


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2015)

Ich bin zwar _nicht_ der Meinung, das Rätsel gelöst zu haben...aber wenn die scheuen Hallenser sich immer hinten anstellen, drängel ich mich mal vor...

Fragen:
Wo?
Was?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2015)

Rübelandbahn würde ich sagen, wenn ich Waggons und E-Masten sehe. Aber wo?


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Rübelandbahn würde ich sagen, wenn ich Waggons und E-Masten sehe. Aber wo?


Ich auch, aber ich sehe noch eine Straße neben den Gleisen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Mai 2015)

Ein kurzer Blick auf die Karte zeigt leider, daß die Bahn an relativ vielen Stellen parallel zur Strasse läuft, hilft also auch nicht weiter. Ein Tipp bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (17. Mai 2015)

Der Tipp könnte die Stützmauer sein.
Mitten in Rübeland ist so eine Stützmauer, die Straße und Schiene etwas voneinander trennt. Die Felsen hinter dem Zug gehören zum Schornsteinberg, rechts hinter der Schiene müsste die Bode sein.


----------



## downhillsau (18. Mai 2015)

Mein Tipp wäre jetzt auch der Namensgeber der Bahn gewesen. Heißt der Kalkzug, der täglich fährt oder gibts noch nen offiziellen Namen?


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2015)

Super, hallunke hat das WO gelöst und Thomas das WAS (Kalk)... 
Nun macht mal...


----------



## hallunke (18. Mai 2015)

Wie machen wir das jetzt? Teilen wir uns ein Bild? Oder machen wir gemeinsam eine Tour für ein gemeinsames Foto?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Mai 2015)

Bild teilen: einer den Vorder-und einer den Hintergrund. Und beim Text einer die geraden und einer die ungeraden Buchstaben. Wahre Gerechtigkeit ist nun mal nicht so einfach zu haben.


----------



## hallunke (18. Mai 2015)

das macht´s ja alles nicht leichter.
Machen wir es einfach ungerecht (bei den geraden Buchstaben hatte ich sowieso in der Schule gefehlt - oder geschlafen...).
Zum nächsten brauchbaren Berg (wegen MTB-Forum) sind es von hier aus zwar noch 11 km, doch wenn man an dem Gebäude vorbei auf den Hintergrund schielt, könnte man ihn schon mal sehen.
Was ist das also für ein Bau und wo steht er?







(sorry Downhills..., Du musst jetzt sofort richtig lösen und dann die nexte Frage stellen)
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## powermac (18. Mai 2015)

Sieht nach dem Schweinehochhaus in Maasdorf aus 

Gruß

Power


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2015)

Aaaalter...das ist ja krass!


----------



## hallunke (19. Mai 2015)

Stimmt haargenau, powermac, schnell rausbekommen!


Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aaaalter...das ist ja krass!



...nicht nur krass, eine richtig fiese, schweinische Angelegenheit, ich hatte neulich mal im Radio was darüber gehört, wollte es gar nicht richtig glauben. Das wollte ich mal sehen und bin letztens extra einen kleinen Umweg geradelt.
Ist schon ein heftiges Beispiel für nicht artgerechte Tierhaltung. Und übrigens, auch wenn man sehr straff geradelt ist, kann man dagegen nicht anstinken! Man kann also die Bürger-, Anwohner-, und Tierschützerproteste durchaus verstehen (es lohnt sich daher, mal die Artikel unter Hasis Link genauer anzuschauen).

powermac ist also jetzt dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (19. Mai 2015)

OK, weiter gehts:

Gesucht wird der Name von folgendem Fluss. Für die Profis unter euch lautet die Zusatzfrage auf welcher Brücke stand ich beim Fotografieren?





Power


----------



## kalihalde (19. Mai 2015)

Guckst Du stromaufwärts?


----------



## powermac (19. Mai 2015)

@kalihalde 

Ja ich schaue Stromaufwärts.

Gruß

Power


----------



## kalihalde (19. Mai 2015)

... und ist das in der Nähe von diesem Rätselort?



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wo war ich?


----------



## powermac (19. Mai 2015)

"Ja ist in der Nähe"


----------



## kalihalde (19. Mai 2015)

Ich würde denken, es handelt sich um die Salza, Standort wäre dann die Salzabrücke zwischen Benkendorf und Quillschina.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (19. Mai 2015)

Ist korrekt 

Kali, du bist am Zug!


----------



## kalihalde (19. Mai 2015)

Danke, @powermac.

Wenn wir schon mal bei Gewässern sind, bleiben wir auch dabei.





Wo bin ich?
Bitte Name des Gewässers und den Standort benennen.

Viel Spaß beim Raten wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Ein möglicher Lösungsvorschlag "2,4 km oberhalb des Forellengrills" wird nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und ist das in der Nähe von diesem Rätselort?


Oh, hier stand ich auf dem Bahndamm bei meiner Cachertour auf dem Höhenweg rund um Zappendorf.
Aber wo es zum Forellengrill geht weiß ich noch nicht, bin schon gespannt auf den Ort.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte, daß Udo Licht in's Rätseldunkel bringt, aber nun muss ich doch um einen Tipp bitten. Also Herr Kalihalde: reiß Dich vom Rocky los und gib uns bitte einen Tipp!


----------



## kalihalde (20. Mai 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... aber nun muss ich doch um einen Tipp bitten.



Mittelgebirge in Sachsen Anhalt mit vier Buchstaben .

@Ritter Runkel, ich muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht bald in Therapie muss .


----------



## hallunke (20. Mai 2015)

Versuch:
Wenn man Altenbrak verlässt, an der Bode stromaufwärts, kommt man bald zu einer sogenannten Wasserbrücke (die war hier vor längerem schon mal Rätsel). Wenige Meter weiter kommt die Forellenzucht mit Grill. Dann machen Weg und Bode einen Bogen, und nach etwa 2,4 km erreicht man an diesem Wehr den Zufluss zu dem Stollen, der unter dem Berg zur Wasserbrücke auf der anderen Seite führt.
Das Wasser wurde gebraucht, um eine Schleiferei zu betreiben, durch den Trick mit dem Stollen hatte man das erforderliche Gefälle auf der anderen Seite.
Interessante Konstruktion - nun hoffe ich nur noch, dass es das ist...


----------



## kalihalde (20. Mai 2015)

Perfekt, hallunke.
Sehr schön beschrieben .

Bitte übernehmen Sie.


----------



## hallunke (21. Mai 2015)

Bloß gut, dass es in dem Filmchen "Männer auf Rädern" noch mit D-Mark bezahlt wurde, wenn das Rad 3000 € gekostet hätte...

Neues Rätsel:
Hier ein Blick auf ein naheliegendes Gebirge, wie heißt es?






und schönes WE wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2015)

Wollte schon sagen das es die Brachwitzer Alpen sind


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2015)

Es ist also ein Gebirge hinter dem Haufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (21. Mai 2015)

Hö, hö, Hasi das heisst wirklich so:
Naheliegend = Brachwitz
Gebirge = Alpen

Udo hat also völlig recht und macht jetzt weiter!
VG und schönes Pfingstwochenende
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2015)

Nun, wo steht diese Holzskulptur?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2015)

Nun, wo bleiben die Antworten der Hallenser?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Mai 2015)

Sagt mir leider gar nix, ein Hinweis ist von Nöten.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2015)

Den Namen des Stadtgebietes verdanken war zum wesentlichen Teil dem namensgebenden Reichtum des Erzgebirges und die Skulptur steht in einem Park nahe einem Spielplatz der schon bessere Zeiten erlebt hat.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Mai 2015)

Vermutlich hier irgendwo:   http://silberhoehe.de/leben-und-erleben/landschaft/stadtwald-im-zentralen-grunzug-2/


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vermutlich hier irgendwo:   http://silberhoehe.de/leben-und-erleben/landschaft/stadtwald-im-zentralen-grunzug-2/


Genau RR, dort steht diese Skulptur. Dann bist du jetzt dran.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Mai 2015)

Da ich mich gleich bis Montagabend aus dem Staub mache, kann erst morgen was einstellen. 
Also falls jemand übernehmen möchte .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2015)

Welch seltene Sportart wird hier ausgeübt und wo war ich?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2015)

Platzkegeln soll wohl als Weltkulturerbe aufgenommen werden. Gibt es wohl nur noch im mannsfeldischen. Du warst sicherlich bei den Pfingstburschen in den Grunddörferen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2015)

Die "Sportart" stimmt natürlich. Aber nein, durch die Grunddörfer sind wir nicht gewandert. Die Kegelanlage nebst zugehöriger Kneipe liegen am Rand eines Ortes, welcher von einem Bach durchflossen wird, der in die den Grund durchfließende Böse Sieben mündet.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2015)

Wart ihr beim Dreckschweinfest?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2015)

Nein, vorletztes Wochenende gab es (glaube ich) dort keinerlei Feste.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2015)

Nun dann könnte die Ortschaft Ziegelrode gewesen sein, dort mündet der Vietzbach in die Böse Sieben. Auf dem Weg zum Speicher Zielgelrode gibt es mehrer Gaststätten.
Die Walsgaststätte ist weit im Osten im Vietzbachgrund gelegen und dann wäre noch der Weiße Hirsch zu nennen, liegt ungefähr östlich des Wetzlaer Bahndammes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (26. Mai 2015)

Also, Klugscheißmodus an. Das heißt Platz*bahn*kegeln. Klugscheißmodus aus. Ein Einheimischer hat gerade versucht, mir die Regeln zu erklären . Es handelt sich wohl eher um ein Werfen als das klassische Kegeln/Murmeln .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Mai 2015)

Der Rätselfachwart Kalihalde hat recht mit "Platzbahnkegeln", Asche auf mein Haupt. Das mit dem Werfen hatte ich so auch mal gehört.

Ziegelrode ist es nicht, der gesuchte Ort ist kein Grunddorf!


----------



## powermac (26. Mai 2015)

Hi,

du warst bestimmt Platzbahnkegeln in Annarode, oder?

Grüße
Janine


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2015)

Janine, hast recht. Allerdings waren wir nicht Kegeln, sondern Mittagessen im Waldcafé am Rossplatz. Nette Kneipe in schöner Umgebung. Wir sind -über die Wüstung Schaubesfelde kommend- nach Pölsfeld und zur Obermühle bei Emseloh weiter-bzw. zurückgewandert. Viele Zeugen des Bergbaus und schöne Ausblicke bis in's Unstruttal und zum Kyffhäuser hin.
Durch Annarode fließt der Vietzbach, ein Stück Kohlenstrasse geht da auch lang.


----------



## powermac (27. Mai 2015)

An welchem Gebäude ist diese Figur zu sehen?


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte gemeint an der weißenhausapotheke in halle


----------



## kalihalde (28. Mai 2015)

Halle sehe ich auch, aber vermute ein anderes Gebäude am "Innenstadtring"


----------



## hallunke (28. Mai 2015)

Definitiv *nicht* die Waisenhausapotheke. Aber Halle dachte ich auch, gesehen hatte ich das schon mal... bloß wo?
Am unteren Bildrand ragt etwas hinein, das hatte ich erst als Sonnenschirmspitze interpretiert und ein Straßencafe, Biergarten o.ä. vermutet.
Nun fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren...:
Vor dem Opernhaus Halle (Univeritätsring) steht eine Reihe Fahnen und an der Opernhausfassade befinden sich rechts und links zwei solche Figuren (Was ins Bild reinragt, ist also das obere Stück so einer Fahne).
*Das Suchbild zeigt die rechte Figur vom Opernhaus.*
Kurzer Einschub am Rande: das ist der Vorteil, wenn man gerade krank geschrieben ist, da kann man sich schnell mal aufs Rad begeben und so Örtlichkeiten im Original vergleichen (also auch um die Apotheke des Waisenhauses bin ich komplett rumgefahren). Aber bitte nicht petzen.


----------



## powermac (28. Mai 2015)

Hallunke, du hast recht. Es zeigt die rechte Figur des Opernhaus. Ich hätte wohl die Fahnenstange herausretuschieren sollen 

VG Janine


----------



## hallunke (28. Mai 2015)

powermac schrieb:


> ...ich hätte wohl die Fahnenstange herausretuschieren sollen
> 
> VG Janine


danke, dass Du es nicht gemacht hast
Bild kommt gleich noch
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (28. Mai 2015)

wo leben diese Tiere (ein Pferd kommt selten allein)?


----------



## Burba (28. Mai 2015)

Hach, da kann ich ja mal was sagen. Das sollten die Wildpferde auf dem Rödel sein.


----------



## hallunke (28. Mai 2015)

Hach, das stimmt genau!
Ich musste vorher noch schnell nachsehen, ob das noch Sachsen-Anhalt ist.
Das Naturschutzgebiet Rödel liegt zwischen Freyburg, Großwilsdorf und Balgstädt und außerdem mit den Toten Tälern (viele Orchideen) landschaftlich einiges zu bieten. Eben auch Wildpferde, die tatsächlich völlig frei und wild hier ober leben.
Unter anderem konnte ich hier zu Pfingsten aber auch dieses herrliche Exemplar bewundern:






Burba darf weitermachen
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hach, das stimmt genau!
> Ich musste vorher noch schnell nachsehen, ob das noch Sachsen-Anhalt ist.
> Das Naturschutzgebiet Rödel liegt zwischen Freyburg, Großwilsdorf und Balgstädt und außerdem mit den Toten Tälern (viele Orchideen) landschaftlich einiges zu bieten. Eben auch Wildpferde, die tatsächlich völlig frei und wild hier ober leben.
> Unter anderem konnte ich hier zu Pfingsten aber auch dieses herrliche Exemplar bewundern:
> ...


Den Fahrer kenne ich persönlich, ist einer vom White-Rock-Tourenteam.


----------



## Burba (28. Mai 2015)

Mhm, ich könnt jetzt n paar schöne Bilder aus dem Westallgäu beisteuern, wo ich die letzten paar Wochen war. Aber das gildet ja nich 

Also ich geb weiter.


----------



## hallunke (29. Mai 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Den Fahrer kenne ich persönlich, ist einer vom White-Rock-Tourenteam.


hätt ich das gewusst, hätte ich ihm Grüße bestellt...


----------



## hallunke (2. Juni 2015)

Hm, naja, Burba, wäre ja dran gewesen - auch Downhills.. hätte noch ein Vorrecht von neulich.
Aber um die Sache am Rollen zu halten:






Auch dieses ist noch in Sachsen-Anhalt, aber wo?


----------



## Burba (2. Juni 2015)

Hm, naja, ich hatte doch geschrieben, ich geb weiter


----------



## hallunke (2. Juni 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Hm, naja, ich hatte doch geschrieben, ich geb weiter


stimmt hatte ich auch gelesen, aber vielleicht hättest Du ja noch was gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (2. Juni 2015)

5+1 Leutchen, mich eingeschlossen, wird hiermit das Raterecht für ein Bild entzogen
Also bis dann
Kasebi

+1 "treibt" sich zur Zeit im Norden rum und war bei der Tour nicht dabei, Kennt sich dort aber gut aus. Von daher......


----------



## hallunke (2. Juni 2015)

aber Tipps dürfen sie geben...? Bestimme ich jetzt einfach mal!
Wie lange steht das jetzt schon drin? Hm, na geht noch ein wenig.
Also ran und viel Erfolg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, da ist jetzt eine Ferienwohnung drin. Den Umbau hat eine Archiektin übernommen, die in Neustrelitz ebenfalls in einem Wasserturm wohnt. 
Auf dem Damm vor dem Wasserturm verläuft ein Radweg, früher fuhr da aber was anderes lang.
Nur ein paar hundert Meter entfernt steht ein größeres Bauwerk, welches vor rund einem Jahr gesucht wurde.


----------



## hallunke (3. Juni 2015)

Das sind alles ganz kluge, zutreffende, wertvolle Tipps.
Schon der "5+1" Tipp von kasebi ist eine Ansage (obwohl auch ein wenig hart, alle auszuschließen). Wenn man nun noch RR´s Hinweisen nachsinnt (man kann ja auch Tante Kugel fragen), sollte eine Lösung fast easy sein..., und wiegesagt: gerade noch in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2015)

Es gibt eine nette Seite -Wassertürme in Sachsen Anhalt- ;-)
Gruß aus der holsteinischen Schweiz


----------



## hallunke (3. Juni 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...Gruß aus der holsteinischen Schweiz


Hallo "+1", zuerst mal schönen Urlaub für Dich und danke für den Tipp. 
Etwas leichter wird´s aber, wenn man sich mal des Ritters Hinweise genau ansieht!
Und überhaupt, dass Du die Stelle kennst, ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2015)

Naja, so leicht ist es nicht, hier isser nicht dabei:	http://www.wasserturm-galerie.de/?id=66

Aber hier: http://www.wassertuerme.gmxhome.de/Sachsen Anhalt.html


----------



## h3x3r (4. Juni 2015)

Dank Ritter Runkels Tipp, sollte das der Wasserturm in Utenbach sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2015)

Und das wurde vor rund einem Jahr gesucht:   #4785


----------



## h3x3r (4. Juni 2015)

Da ich mal vermute, das meine Antwort korrekt ist, poste ich das nächste Suchbild.



 

Wo befindet sich diese schmale Unterführung?


----------



## hallunke (4. Juni 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Da ich mal vermute, das meine Antwort korrekt ist, poste ich das nächste Suchbild.


Vermutung ist goldrichtig, der Ritter musste aber tatsächlich fast alle Register ziehen, hätte ja gedacht, dass einer der Powermac´s sich an die Lösung von damals erinnert. Aber wie es nun ist, Gratulation an Dich, "h3x3r" und mach bitte weiter...
ach, ähm, Du hast ja schon.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juni 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Da ich mal vermute, das meine Antwort korrekt ist, poste ich das nächste Suchbild.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392540
> 
> Wo befindet sich diese schmale Unterführung?



Wenn es das ist, was ich denke, ist es aber schwer. Kennen nur ein paar Hallenser (und Hallunken?) und evtl. Udo.


----------



## powermac (4. Juni 2015)

Ich denke mal ist die Unterführung am Nehlitzer Bach in Nehlitz. Kenne ich gut, fahre ich öfter mal lang. Schöner Singletrail 

Grüße Janine


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juni 2015)

Wer es mal nachfahren möchte: der schöne Pfad beginnt in Wallwitz an der Götsche in der Nähe des Gefallenendenkmals und geht fast immer am Wasser entlang bis zur Unterführung (Kopp einziehen!). Kann man gut in eine Petersbergrunde mit einbauen wenn man aus Richtung Frößnitz kommt.


----------



## h3x3r (6. Juni 2015)

powermac schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ist die Unterführung am Nehlitzer Bach in Nehlitz. Kenne ich gut, fahre ich öfter mal lang. Schöner Singletrail
> 
> Grüße Janine



Das ist korrekt. Du bist dran.


----------



## powermac (6. Juni 2015)

In welchem Naturschutzgebiet befindet sich die gesuchte Stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juni 2015)

Ist es möglich, daß der Abfluss dieses feuchten Fleckens ein paar Meter weiter einen längeren, ausgewiesenen Radwanderweg kreuzt?


----------



## powermac (7. Juni 2015)

Das könnte sein


----------



## powermac (7. Juni 2015)

Hier noch 2 Bilder:

Die Stelle von Vorne:







Der Abfluss:


----------



## powermac (8. Juni 2015)

@Ritter Runkel magst du nicht lösen, hattest doch schon einen guten Ansatz


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Juni 2015)

Ich war bis bis vorhin überhaupt nicht in Halle. Ich denke, es könnte ein paar Meter östlich der ehemaligen Seltersbude Neurogoczy im NSG Lunzberge liegen. Aber Porphyrbrüche mit ollen Tümpel drinnne gibt es viele an der Saale.


----------



## powermac (9. Juni 2015)

Das ist richtig Ritter Runkel. Es handelt sich um das Naturschutzgebiet Lunzberge nahe Neuragoczy (bekannt durch die DDR Neura Mineralwasserfabrik) http://www.händelstadt-halle.de/artefakte_neuragoczy.htm

Die Stelle ist ca. 100 m von oben genannter Fabrik entfernt. Du bist am Zug 

LG Janine


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Juni 2015)

Das Mineralwasser habe ich als Kind noch getrunken, war vor allem lauwarm ein Genuss.

https://www.facebook.com/WERKacht/p...631420950654/1115598605120597/?type=1&theater

Bilder habe ich, das Einstellen dauert aber noch ein bissl.
Aber falls sich jemand mit einem Rätselbild reindrängeln will: gerne.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juni 2015)

Wir verlassen den Saalkreis aber bleiben bei kleinen Tümpeln:







Wo war ich?


----------



## powermac (10. Juni 2015)

Liegt der Tümpel im Mansfeld Südharz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juni 2015)

Nein. 150 Meter südwestlich dieses Wasserlochs hat man diesen Blick:





Ich denke, man sieht diesem herrlichen Badesee sein Vergangenheit an (Hintergrund).


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2015)

Die Nacht an diesem eigentlich sehr ruhigem See wurde sehr ungemütlich, da man auf einem -ein paar km entfernten- Musik-Festival eines bekannten Jugend(oder besser Kinder)-Sender die Musik abartig aufdrehte.
Der kleine See ist ein Angelgewässer, der große See gehört zu einer Dreiergruppe Seen, die alle eine Farbe im Namen tragen.
Achso, von Biebern umgenagte Bäume gibt es auch in dieser Gegend.


----------



## powermac (12. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht nähe Magdeburg so zwischen Gommern und Plötzky?

Gruß

Power


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2015)

Seit wann fährt ein Hallenser nach Magdeburg? 

Also: nerviger regionaler Jugendsender?  -  dessen Musikfestival findet tradionell wo statt?  -  dort in Hörweite (waren gute 5 km Luftlinie), die Fotos auf GoogleMaps ähneln meinen sehr


----------



## powermac (12. Juni 2015)

DT64  ähh Sputnik, ist dann ein See davon der Silbersee? Die Idee hatte ich gestern schonmal hab da aber keine 3 Farben gefunden.

Power


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2015)

Herr und Frau Powermac: wo ist das Festival (Bühne) genau? Umkreis ca. 5 km? Nein, Silbersee isses nicht, da würden die Biber auch wegrennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (12. Juni 2015)

Auf der Halbinsel Pouch, glaube das sind die Seen bei Burgkemmnitz und Muldenstein die hatte ich bisher nicht so im Blick hab immer auf der anderen Seite gesucht

Power


----------



## powermac (12. Juni 2015)

Ich kann jetzt den blauen und grünen See erkennen. Den 3. See und deinen Anglerteich suche ich gerade noch.

P.S. Würde auch nicht nach Magdeburg fahren


----------



## powermac (12. Juni 2015)

ah da steht was dazu

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muldenstein

im Osten befinden sich vier kleinere nach Farben benannte Seen (Grün, Rot, Blau und Schwarz).


----------



## powermac (12. Juni 2015)

Der Anglerteich ist dann wohl zwischen rotem und blauen See. Auf Googlemaps entdeckt man es auch leichter als mit Google Earth und den Satellitenbildern


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2015)

Richtig!
Den schwarzen hatte ich übrigens gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Nun hatte ich extra mal was von Halle entferntes eingestellt, um das Rätsel von hier wegzubekommen. Hat scheinbar nicht geklappt.

Außerdem gibt es bestimmt gleich Ärger mit den Landeshauptstättern.


----------



## powermac (12. Juni 2015)

So dann mach ich mal schnell weiter:

Was aktuelles war letzte Woche durch Zufall zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Welche beiden Dampfloks zeigt das Foto und welchen Bahnübergang haben diese soeben passiert?





Power


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juni 2015)

Zu den eigentlichen Fragen habe ich noch keinen Beitrag, aber die Diesellok sollte aus der Baureihe 232 stammen, und wird auch liebevoll "Ludmilla" genannt.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Juni 2015)

Ist das die Strecke Halle-Könnern?

Die gezogen Dampfloks erkennt man ja kaum: 3(?) große angetriebene Laufräder, könnte Baureihe 01 oder 03 sein.


----------



## powermac (13. Juni 2015)

@kalihalde 

Ludmilla auch wenn nicht gefragt ist natürlich korrekt, ist eine aus der Baureihe 130 also die Erprobungsmuster, das ist auch als Hinweis für das Rätsel zu verstehen 

@Ritter Runkel 

Halle/Könnern ist korrekt. Wollte an dem Tag was anderes Fotografieren und hatte nur das Weitwinkel drauf habs auch nicht bis ganz ran geschafft, für dich aber mal noch der Ausschnit in voller Auflösung. Es reicht auch wenn du den Bahnübergang und eine der beiden Loks errätst. Mit dem Datumshinweis in der letzten Woche sollte es einfach sein 





Power


----------



## powermac (15. Juni 2015)

Damit es etwas leichter wird jetzt mal der volle Bildausschnitt. Fahrtrichtung ist übrigens Richtung Halle die Dampfloks sind also vorne. Sozusagen auf dem Nachhauseweg 





Jetzt sollte es lösbar sein.

Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (7. Juli 2015)

Hm, da hatte ich jetzt paar Wochen nicht hier rein gesehen und dachte eigentlich, der ein oder andere Dampflokfreak wird nun mal gelöst haben, doch gar nix hat sich getan...

Sind ja auch mehrere Fragen gewesen, die man erst mal sortieren muss:
*Loks:*
- 03 1010 erkennbar an dem gülden schimmernden Ring an der Schonsteinkante (auf dem einen Foto gerade noch zu sehen)
- Ludmilla 130 101
- noch eine Dampflok, könnte das eine 41er sein?
*woher:*
- Rückfahrt von der Lokausstellung "Sommerfest in Staßfurt"
*wann:*
- sollte dann der 7.Juni gewesen sein
und eigentlich war die
*Location* gefragt:
- Sennewitz Ortsmitte, der kleine Bahnübergang wo es am "Spielberg" vorbei Richtung Gutenberg geht (*nicht* die Straße nach Gutenberg/Oppin), der Blick des Fotografen (der Fotografin) geht natürlich zu den Loks sowie in Richtung Brennstoffhandel Jänicke.

soviel zu dem Eisenbahnrätsel
viele Grüße von Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## powermac (8. Juli 2015)

Was lange währt wird gut. Hätte nicht gedacht das jemand das Rätsel noch komplett löst. Du hast in allen Punkten Recht, die 2. Lok müsste die 41er aus dem Bahnmuseum sein. Hätt ich gewusst da der Zug da vorbei kommt wär ich bissl schneller gefahren und dann wären die Fotos besser 

Hallunke du bist nun an der Reihe.

Power


----------



## hallunke (10. Juli 2015)

Ok, nachdem ich etwas suchen musste, nun hier eine neue Frage:







was und wo?
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juli 2015)

Hat das was mit Rudolf Christian Böttger zu tun?


----------



## hallunke (10. Juli 2015)

@Hasi:
Da musste ich jetzt selber nachsehen, Du meinst, weil er der Erfinder der Sicherheitszündhölzer war, zufällig auch in Halle studierte etc. etc.
Nöö, die Dinger sollen mehr schmückendes Beiwerk sein, quasi Kunst am Bau...


----------



## hallunke (11. Juli 2015)

nochmal @Hasifisch:
ich hatte das vielleicht zu absolut verneint. Natürlich sollen die verbauten Kunstwerke am Bau Streichhölzer sein, insofern hat es doch etwas mit Rudolf Christian Böttger im weitesten Sinne zu tun.
Sorry für meinen vielleicht irreführenden Spruch.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (11. Juli 2015)

und noch mal ich:

Wo steht nun dieses Streichhölzergeschmückte Bauwerk und was könnte es sein?


----------



## hallunke (15. Juli 2015)

Na gut, ich fange jetzt mal an Tipps zu geben:

Nr. 1: der gesuchte Ort befindet sich nördlich von Halle, nicht weit, aber den ungefähren Abstand würde ich dann in Tipp 2 packen.

Nun aber...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juli 2015)

Das alles sagt mir leider gar nichts ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (15. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das alles sagt mir leider gar nichts ....


na nördlich halt...
Tipp Nr. 2: so etwa 15... 16 km (von Dir aus)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juli 2015)

Komme ich in Plötz raus.


----------



## hallunke (15. Juli 2015)

zu weit, die 16 km sind mehr durch den Wald mit leichten Umwegen. Die kürzeste Strecke, mehr für Rennradler da nur Straße, ist ca. 13 km lang.


----------



## hallunke (15. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte noch mal den Gedanken von Hasifisch ins Spiel bringen, den ich neulich so schnöde und ungerecht abbügelte (sorry Hasi), die Streichhölzer (Kunst am Bau) bedeuten ja was... so und wenn man jetzt noch des Ritters Kilometerpuzzle einrechnet, sollte man der Lösung schon etwas näher kommen.
Sagen wir, das war Tipp 3!


----------



## CFuDF (19. Juli 2015)

Wo war ich?


----------



## Burba (19. Juli 2015)

Erst an der Motocross-Strecke in Diesdorf, dann am Domfelsen in Magdeburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CFuDF (19. Juli 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Erst an der Motocross-Strecke in Diesdorf, dann am Domfelsen in Magdeburg.


Richtig  war wohl zu einfach


----------



## Burba (19. Juli 2015)

Für nen Magdeburger ja .
Ich geb gleich weiter, hab nix...


----------



## meinhardon (20. Juli 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch mal den Gedanken von Hasifisch ins Spiel bringen, den ich neulich so schnöde und ungerecht abbügelte (sorry Hasi), die Streichhölzer (Kunst am Bau) bedeuten ja was... so und wenn man jetzt noch des Ritters Kilometerpuzzle einrechnet, sollte man der Lösung schon etwas näher kommen.
> Sagen wir, das war Tipp 3!


Ist es vielleicht ein Feuerwehrgebäude/Dorfgemeinschaftshaus?


----------



## hallunke (20. Juli 2015)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht ein Feuerwehrgebäude/Dorfgemeinschaftshaus?


das erste ist es, von der anderen Seite sieht es so aus:





Nur der Ortsname *KALTENMARK* wurde nicht an der Fassade angebracht, wäre aber dank der Rechenbeispiele vom Ritter letzte Woche leicht herauszubekommen.
In dem Dorf wohnt ein Metallkünstler, der solche Dinge baut, aber auch mal ein Scharnier in einer Wohnung repariert.
Viel wichtiger, an der Stelle beginnt ein sehr schöner Weg am Mühlbach entlang zur Wassermühle Krosigk und immer weiter aufwärts, genau von West nach Ost bis auf den Petersberg. Man kommt genau am Kloster raus:





Ich weiß nun nicht, wie Ihr Euch einigt, "Burba" hatte im Prinzip weiter gegeben, so könnte "meinhardon" ja auch weitermachen.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Hallunke, ich empfehle aber am Petersberg das Befahren des schmalen Pfades südwestlich Deiner Route und Eingang Krosigk rechts rein an der Ziemerquelle durch den leicht vergammelten Park. Achso, ich fahr das eigentlich immer andersrum.


----------



## hallunke (21. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Achso, ich fahr das eigentlich immer andersrum.


Danke, merke ich mir, den leicht vergammelten Park hatte ich bis jetzt immer "Übersehen". Na, und andersrum hängt bei mir mit der Richtung meines Heimweges zusammen - ich muss so lang hoch...
vG. Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## meinhardon (21. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mal so frei und frage: "Wo war ich?"


----------



## kalihalde (21. Juli 2015)

Die Halde da hinten kenne ich


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juli 2015)

Ist mir auch alles wohlbekannt, habe ich aber noch nie aus dieser Perspektive gesehen und der Groschen fiel auch erst über diese Kalihalde.
Habe eine Vermutung wo der Fotopunkt sein könnte. Falls es stimmt, wäre es aber das Revier meines Vorredners (im weitesten Sinne).


----------



## kalihalde (21. Juli 2015)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und frage: "Wo war ich?"


Sehr schönes Bild, @meinhardon .

Du warst oberhalb von Wettin und blickst nach Süden auf die Stadt Wettin und das Saaletal. Schön erkennt man die Burg, das Rathaus und die Stadtkirche St. Nikolai. Hinten am Horizont befindet sich Johannashall mit der Kalihalde.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (21. Juli 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild, @meinhardon...Hinten am Horizont befindet sich Johannashall mit der Kalihalde.


so eine vorbildliche Beschreibung des Bildinhaltes...
Einen schönen Abend wünscht
hallunke


----------



## hallunke (21. Juli 2015)

irgendwie auf den falschen Knopf gedrückt, da kam das zweimal... sorry


----------



## kalihalde (21. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Falls es stimmt, wäre es aber das Revier meines Vorredners (im weitesten Sinne).



Da wo der Fotograf stand gibt es auch Halden, Steinkohlehalden. Die Gegend nennen die Einheimischen auch Schachtberg.

Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## meinhardon (21. Juli 2015)

Richtige Lösung Kalihalde.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Juli 2015)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Richtige Lösung Kalihalde.



... dann mach ich mal schnell weiter.





Wo bin ich?

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2015)

, keiner eine Idee?

1. Hinweis: Der Fotograf kommt gerade von einer Stempelstelle der Harzer Wandernadel.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2015)

Hammer-Tipp! So viele, wie es davon gibt. 

Ist das in einer Karst-Gegend?


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hammer-Tipp! So viele, wie es davon gibt.



...immerhin kannst Du jetzt den Wörlitzer Park und eine paar weitere Ecken von Sachsen-Anhalt ausschließen .



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das in einer Karst-Gegend?



... richtig. Und damit hast Du es doch fast schon gelöst, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2015)

Blankenburger Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hammer-Tipp! So viele, wie es davon gibt.
> 
> Ist das in einer Karst-Gegend?


Ja es gibt 222 und ich bin erst bei 121, kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, ob ich diesen Ort schon mal gesehen habe.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Blankenburger Gegend?



Kalihalde hat sich auch mal am südlichen Harzrand rumgetrieben (Jugendwaldheim Wildenstall). So vermute ich mal den periodischen See bei Questenberg.


----------



## kalihalde (24. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Blankenburger Gegend?



Nein, falsche Gegend.



Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja es gibt 222 und ich bin erst bei 121, kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, ob ich diesen Ort schon mal gesehen habe.



...und von den 222 sind ja auch einige in Thüringen und Niedersachsen. Also bleiben ja gar nicht mehr so viele übrig.
@Udo1, ich bin mir fast sicher, dass Du schon mal in dem Ort, in dem sich das Rätsel befindet, warst.


----------



## kalihalde (24. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kalihalde hat sich auch mal am südlichen Harzrand rumgetrieben (Jugendwaldheim Wildenstall). So vermute ich mal den periodischen See bei Questenberg.



Es wird wärmer. Der periodische See bei Breitungen ist es nicht. Aber der Rätselstandort gehört zum gleichen 1996 angelegten Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2015)

Liegt der gesuchte Ort am Karstwanderweg?


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juli 2015)

Uihh, ist das eines der Lichtlöcher am Breitunger Stollen? Da wollte ich schon mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (24. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Liegt der gesuchte Ort am Karstwanderweg?



Ja. Und das gesuchte Objekt kannte ich bis dahin nur aus den Alpen.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Uihh, ist das eines der Lichtlöcher am Breitunger Stollen?



Nein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2015)

Dolinen?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2015)

Also in SA am Karstwanderweg gibt es nur 5 Stempelstellen die am Karstwanderweg liegen. Ich tippe mal in der Nähe von Questenberg HWN 212


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Juli 2015)

@kalihalde: hier ein Link zu einem Artikel über den periodischen See, im welchem auch der Breitunger Erbstollen (Hasis Vorschlag) erwähnt ist

http://www.harzlife.de/harzrand/bauerngraben.html


----------



## ohmtroll (25. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dolinen?


Gletschertöpfe


----------



## Kasebi (25. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dolinen?





ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gletschertöpfe



Aber wo nur?????
Also bis dann
Kasei


----------



## kalihalde (25. Juli 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gletschertöpfe



@ohmtroll, .

Nach der sehr guten Vorarbeit von @Ritter Runkel (Karstgegend um Questenberg) und @Udo1 (Stempelstelle an der Queste) hast Du das Rätsel richtig gelöst. Du bist dran.









Die Gletschertöpfe befinden sich zwischen der Ortslage Questenberg und der Queste.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Vielen Dank für den Link @Ritter Runkel


----------



## ohmtroll (25. Juli 2015)

Die Gletschertöpfe sind bei der Queste, da hatte Udo recht.

Anbei ein Foto von ner Radtour. Altstar mit eingezogenem Bauch. Ortshinweis im Bild.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juli 2015)

Den Smokey-Sänger hat wohl keiner erkannt? Solche "Stars" übernachten gern in Luxus-Hotels, zb. im Südharz.


----------



## kalihalde (27. Juli 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Den Smokey-Sänger hat wohl keiner erkannt?....



Klar, habe ich Chris Norman erkannt . Nur wollte ich meinen schlechten Musikgeschmack nicht outen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Den Smokey-Sänger hat wohl keiner erkannt? Solche "Stars" übernachten gern in Luxus-Hotels, zb. im Südharz.


Wusste gar nicht das es im Südharz Luxus-Hotels gibt.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2015)

Nähe Josephskreuz...?


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nähe Josephskreuz...?


Ja. Man beachte die hölzerne Konstruktion am Durchgang im Hintergrund.

@Udo1 : Aber sowas von.

@kalihalde : Der schöne Chris ist auch eher was für weibliche Ex-Teenager? Also Ex=30 Jahre drauf. Haha:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2015)

Von wem bin ich denn hier umgeben, wo übernachtet ihr denn auf euren Fahrradtouren? Doch wohl nicht in Pensionen und billigen Absteigen.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juli 2015)

Wohlgemerkt, ich bin damals dort vorbei gefahren. 
Aber als Geburtstagsgeschenk für die Frau? 
Also ein Hotel-WE, nicht der Chris.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne da nur das Ressort Schindelbruch, mir kamen genau die Holztore bekannt vor.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juli 2015)

@Hasifisch hat das Rätsel gelöst. Dort wo sich das Holztor befindet (heute noch) kommt ein trail vom Josephskruez runter bzw. geht ein Wanderweg rauf. 
Es ist das Resort Schindelbruch. (Mein Foto ist allerdings vom 10.09.2006)
Neuere Fotos: http://www.schindelbruch.de/freizeit/freizeitraeume


----------



## kalihalde (27. Juli 2015)

... das Objekt war übrigens vor der Wende das Betriebsferienheim eines Kalibergwerkes aus Sachsen-Anhalt .


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist das Resort Schindelbruch. (Mein Foto ist allerdings vom 10.09.2006)...


 
Ah, okay. Ich war etwas unsicher, weil es farblich in meiner Erinnerung anders aussah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Von wem bin ich denn hier umgeben, wo übernachtet ihr denn auf euren Fahrradtouren? Doch wohl nicht in Pensionen und billigen Absteigen.


Im Schlafsack auf der Isomatte in Bushaltestellen oder Schutzhütten


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juli 2015)

@Udo1 : Welche Bushaltestellen sind denn empfehlenswert (Bäcker und Bratwurststand in der Nähe)?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2015)

Ich würde schauen, daß dort keine Nachtlinien verkehren, das sorgt für unruhigen Schlaf.


----------



## kalihalde (1. September 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Hasifisch hat das Rätsel gelöst.



@Hasifisch,  Du bist dran.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. September 2015)

Danke fürs anstubsen...
Hatte da schon was vorbereitet...


----------



## neonel (3. September 2015)

Talsperre Wendenfurth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. September 2015)

Richtig!


----------



## neonel (3. September 2015)

Jaja, der Bootsverleih. Ist ewig her als wir dort mal rudern waren. Aber am Stausee fahr ich jedes Jahr ein-zwei Mal entlang.
Hier mal ein rätselhaftes Winterbild.


----------



## CFuDF (19. September 2015)

Wo sind wir?


----------



## Burba (19. September 2015)

Ihr seid durch Pechau gerollt...


----------



## CFuDF (19. September 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Ihr seid durch Pechau gerollt...


Nee, pechau haben wir nicht durchfahren, aber nahe dran


----------



## Burba (19. September 2015)

Na ich will ja nicht streiten, aber die Windmühle steht aber schon *in* Pechau. Und da werdet ihr die Räder ja nicht hingetragen haben...


----------



## CFuDF (19. September 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Na ich will ja nicht streiten, aber die Windmühle steht aber schon *in* Pechau. Und da werdet ihr die Räder ja nicht hingetragen haben...


afaik wars in zipkeleben, aber will jetz nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Burba (20. September 2015)

Zipkeleben liegt etwas nördlicher (meint jedenfalls Google Maps)


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2015)

Bevor es ganz einschläft.
Wo stand ich denn hier? Nun ungefähre Koordinate reicht schon.


----------



## neonel (8. Oktober 2015)

Das sieht irgendwie nach dem Weg zur Trageburg bei Trautenstein aus.

Noch die vorvorletzte Auflösung (Post #5469): dIe Futterhütte im Schnee steht im Steinbachtal bei Könighütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> Das sieht irgendwie nach dem Weg zur Trageburg bei Trautenstein aus.
> 
> Noch die vorvorletzte Auflösung (Post #5469): dIe Futterhütte im Schnee steht im Steinbachtal bei Könighütte.


Es sieht nicht nur so aus, es ist der Aussichtspunkt Trageburg an der Schutzhütte wo sich die HWN Stempelstelle 52 befindet.
Na dann mach mal bitte weiter.


----------



## neonel (12. Oktober 2015)

Wo war ich ?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2015)

Am rechten Bildrand sieht es aus, als ob sich dort ein Steinbruch befindet. Keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Oktober 2015)

Ebenfalls keine Ahnung. Aber die Stromtrasse ist ja auch sehr markant. Vielleicht hat @micha.qlb eine Idee


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2015)

Und was ist das da im Vordergrund? Ein versiegeltes Bohrloch? Was sagt der Fachmann (Kalihalde)!


----------



## neonel (12. Oktober 2015)

Mal mit etwas Rundumblick




Steinbruch ist ja schonmal nah dran.
Ich wunder mich auch jedesmal über diese grünen Rohre mit Tür, stehen mehrere in der Gegend rum.
Kommt jemand drauf?


----------



## kalihalde (12. Oktober 2015)

Die grüne Röhre mit Tür könnte eine sogenannte Brunnenstube sein. Und wenn davon in der Gegend mehrere stehen, könnte dort großflächig das Grundwasser abgesenkt werden. Das macht man z.B. wenn man trockenen Fußes ein tiefes Loch (Tagebau) betreten möchte.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2015)

Nein, die Grüne Röhre ist ein Unterschlupf, falls man von der Sprengsirene des benachbarten Kalk-Tagebaus bei Elbingerode überrascht wird.


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Oktober 2015)

genau...der Weg linker hand im oberen bild führt von hüttenrode nach elbingerode...etwas weiter oben quer über den Acker. Immer mit Gegenwind, gern auch mit eisregen. Ein Heidenspass.

Und auch wenn ich es an der Trasse nicht erkannt hätte, ist es tatsächlich die Selbe die hier schonmal Thema war...nur ein paar km weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2015)

Was du so spaßig findest... 

Gleiche Ecke:


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2015)

Neues Rätsel. Was ganz leichtes...wenn ihr das heute noch löst, gibt es einen Bonus!


Die Waserzeichen müssen leider sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage lieber vorher: wie sieht denn der Bonus aus? 1x auf der Kleine Renne für euch das Laub wegfegen oder so?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2015)

Nein, schlimmer. Ich würde hier ein sehr schönes Bild mit obigem Motiv einstellen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Oktober 2015)

Wasserkraftwerk Steinerne Renne.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2015)

Dann hier die Strafe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2015)

Oh, tolles Drohnenfoto von heute?.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2015)

Heute der erste Schnee im Saalekreis, so früh hatte es seit 1969 noch nicht geschneit.


----------



## neonel (14. Oktober 2015)

Da schaut man 3h hier nicht rein und bekommt Stoff von der Stammstrecke in fast alle Richtungen in den Harz.
Hab noch 'ne Anmerkung zu meinem Rätsel: das ist der Blick vom Rastplatz Drei Eichen am Montangeschichtlichen Rundweg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Oktober 2015)

Durch welches Loch zwänge ich mich?


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2015)

Würd ich raten: Pioniertunnel Alexisbad...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Oktober 2015)

Nein, der Pioniertunnel nahe der Köthener Hütte ist es nicht.
Das Foto wurde vom Strassenrand her gemacht. Die andere Seite des Weges war für uns mit Starrgabeln und Packtaschen nicht fahrbar, wir mussten tragen. Udo hatte vor einiger Zeit schon mal einen Ort nur wenige hundert Meter entfernt eingestellt.


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2015)

War eh nur geraten .


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

In der Nähe von HWN066 Wilhelmsblick . Der Tunnel und der Aussichtsblick wurden 1861 vom Straßenbaumeister Wilhelm angelegt. Am Ausgang kommt auf die Straße von Treseburg nach Blankenburg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Oktober 2015)

Korrekt! Dein Rätsel nebst Fotos: ab #4284

Auf Deinem SK-Schnee-Foto ragt ein Außenspiegel ins Bild: hast Du so einen am Fahrrad oder hast Du etwa im Auto gesessen? War etwa gar die Heizung an?

Trotz der kleinen Schwäche bist Du dran.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Korrekt! Dein Rätsel nebst Fotos: ab #4284
> 
> Auf Deinem SK-Schnee-Foto ragt ein Außenspiegel ins Bild: hast Du so einen am Fahrrad oder hast Du etwa im Auto gesessen? War etwa gar die Heizung an?
> 
> Trotz der kleinen Schwäche bist Du dran.


Alles richtig, ich brauchte einen neuen Drehstuhl, der alte war zerbrochen auf Grund von vielen Tourberichte schreiben
Ich suche ein neues Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

So hier ein neues, dürfte eigentlich nicht schwer sein.




Hier ein Hinweis, in der Nähe steht dieser markante Baum.


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2015)

erinnert mich an die tote Brücke, die hier vor ner Weile aufgetaucht ist..


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> erinnert mich an die tote Brücke, die hier vor ner Weile aufgetaucht ist..


Nein die tote Brücke ist es nicht, im Gegenteil da ist noch sehr viel Betrieb.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Oktober 2015)

Ist das ein Tunneleingang?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Nun ich weiß nicht richtig wann man von einem Ausgang oder Eingang spricht. Kommt aber wohl immer auf die Fahrtrichtung an.


----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2015)

Tunnel, elektrifiziert, zweigleisig, "nicht ICE-mäßig". Ich tippe auf die Halle-Kasseler Bahn.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man -wie Du als Photograph- außerhalb des Tunnels steht, dann ist's eigentlich ein Eingang.
Da fällt mir bei dieser zweigleisigen und elektrifizierten Strecke nur ein Tunnel ein.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn man -wie Du als Photograph- außerhalb des Tunnels steht, dann ist's eigentlich ein Eingang.
> Da fällt mir bei dieser zweigleisigen und elektrifizierten Strecke nur ein Tunnel ein.


Und welcher ist es? Und ja RR dein Tipp ist richtig


----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ich weiß nicht richtig wann man von einem Ausgang oder Eingang spricht. Kommt aber wohl immer auf die Fahrtrichtung an.



... man spricht von "Portal" beim Tunnel und gibt zur Identifizierung noch die Himmelsrichtung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Oktober 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... man spricht von "Portal" beim Tunnel und gibt zur Identifizierung noch die Himmelsrichtung an.



Na dann mache mal solange Du noch im Lande bist ....


----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na dann mache mal solange Du noch im Lande bist ....



... kann leider nicht, kein Foto.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... man spricht von "Portal" beim Tunnel und gibt zur Identifizierung noch die Himmelsrichtung an.


AHA, Richtung ist nach Westen. Und jetzt mal aufgelöst


----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2015)

Na gut, dann versuche ich mich mal an der Lösung .

"Blankenheimer Tunnel" mit Blick auf den Blankenheimer Bahnhof.






Auf dem Foto sollte der Standort des Rätselfotografen am oberen Bildrand zu sehen sein.


----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2015)

Da ich ab dem Wochenende kurzzeitig internetlos bin, erlaube ich mir mal, schnell das neue Rätsel einzustellen, obwohl noch nicht offiziell die Lösung des letzten Rätsels bestätigt wurde. Hoffe, dass ich mit meinem Lösungvorschlag richtig liege und dieses Vorgehen akzeptiert wird.

Sachsen-Anhalt ist ja bekannt dafür, dass wir hier immer schon recht früh dran waren. Angefangen von der ältesten Himmelsdarstellung über die Reformation und die erste deutsche Dampfmaschine bis hin zum - und das ist vielleicht für einige neu - ersten Internetkaufhaus der Welt, dem "Webwarenhaus". Da war man hier sogar so früh, dass das Internet noch gar nicht erfunden war, man aber schon das entsprechende "Portal" hatte.





Wo in Sachsen-Anhalt wurde mal wieder Geschichte geschrieben?

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Burba (16. Oktober 2015)

der ist herrlich 
da muss man heutzutage wirklich erstmal nachdenken, was da gemeint war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Klar Kalihalde, alles richtig. Oh wo gab es, wohl in Halle, die Bettfedernreinigung?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Oktober 2015)

Sollte das in Halle sein? Kommt mir gar nicht bekannt vor.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Sollte das in Halle sein? Kommt mir gar nicht bekannt vor.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, sah ja vor der Wende fast alles so trostlos aus.


----------



## kalihalde (16. Oktober 2015)

Es ist nicht in Halle und das Foto wurde dieses Jahr gemacht. Das Haus steht also noch. Vielleicht möchte Amazon dort sein "Betriebsmuseum" einrichten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Oktober 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, sah ja vor der Wende fast alles so trostlos aus.



Na ja, ich sah vor der Wende doch deutlich besser aus als heute.

Wenn wir das vor Urlaubsantritt noch lösen sollen wäre doch ein Tipp nötig.


----------



## kalihalde (16. Oktober 2015)

Ein Hinweis steckt schon in der Beschreibung zum aktuellen Rätselbild, wenn ich mir das recht überlege.


----------



## HorstBond (16. Oktober 2015)

Auf dem Foto steht´s geschrieben:
https://www.deutsche-digitale-bibliothek.de/item/4GRQI7P4E6XUGQCDHBLXFDUQ76S6MBIK
https://www.deutsche-digitale-bibliothek.de/item/4GRQI7P4E6XUGQCDHBLXFDUQ76S6MBIK

und laut Maps ist es in der Bürgermeisterstrasse.

Alles im WEB gefunden


----------



## kalihalde (16. Oktober 2015)

WEB sei Dank, Bürgermeisterstraße in WB (Lutherstadt Wittenberg) kann ich gelten lassen, @HorstBond 

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## chriiss (27. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## HorstBond (28. Oktober 2015)

Da warst du aber grad so noch/schon in Sachsen Anhalt. 

Da ich selbst erst mal wieder Bilder rauskramen oder neue machen muss möchte ich lieber nicht lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (28. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## HorstBond (3. November 2015)

Ich geb mal noch einen kleinen Tip. Wenn man nach diesem netten Hinweis die Möglichkeit 2 wählt kommt man nach etwa 1,5km am gesuchten Ort vorbei.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. November 2015)

Diese ominöse Gummistiefelbar sollte demnach in Lengefeld sein. Genauer kriege ich es nicht hin.


----------



## HorstBond (4. November 2015)

Damit es hier weitergeht würde ich sagen der Ritter kann schon mal ein neues Bild raussuchen.
Was sagt der Rätsel-Ersteller @chriiss dazu?


----------



## chriiss (4. November 2015)

.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. November 2015)

Entschuldigung, hatte völlig vergessen, daß ich ja dran bin. Dafür wird es leicht: was sah ich im Hintergrund?


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2015)

Es ist nicht der Petersberg.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2015)

Der Standpunkt könnte das Kreuz oberhalb des Selketals am Mägdesprung sein.
Bei der Blickrichtung bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Könnte die Viktorshöhe sein (Antennenmast auf dem Ramberg).


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der Petersberg.


Bist Du nicht unterwegs? Schick mir mal bitte ein Livebild (von der Saale?) ;-)

Ich hätte noch ein Mägdesprung-Erklärfoto dazu anzubieten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. November 2015)

Udo, mit allen geographischen Wassern gewaschen, hat sich natürlich nicht hinters Licht führen lassen, Respekt!

Ohmtroll liegt völlig richtig sowohl mit dem Standpunkt als auch mit abgebildeten Hügel.
Die Viktorshöhe ist übrigens nicht der Gipfel des Rambergmassivs, der Wegenerskopf ist rund 6 m höher, liegt aber in Blickrichtung hinter der Viktorshöhe und sollte nicht zu sehen sein.

Ohmtroll, dann mal mal weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht unterwegs? Schick mir mal bitte ein Livebild (von der Saale?) ;-)
> .........


Ja war ich auch. Aber immer Regensachen an, Regensachen aus und wieder an und wieder aus hat genervt.
Und hier das gewünschte Livebild von der Saale bei WSF.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Und hier das gewünschte Livebild von der Saale bei WSF.


Allerbesten Dank  !
Im Eichsfeld schien übrigens die Sonne, keine Spur von Regen, deswegen war ich schnell noch mal ne Stunde draußen Wege erledigen.
Muss dann mal nach einem Rätselfoto suchen.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2015)

Hatten wir das schon?


----------



## kalihalde (11. November 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schon?



, und wenn, dann nicht aus dieser Perspektive.

Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## neonel (11. November 2015)

Den Blick kenn ich vom Stempelsuchen: Wettelrode, Röhrigschacht ist da zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2015)

Korrekt.


----------



## neonel (11. November 2015)

Auch hier die Frage: Hatten wir das schon?





Ist echt schwierig als Bulette genügend Rätselbilder aus dem Land der Frühaufsteher rauszukramen


----------



## kalihalde (11. November 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> Auch hier die Frage: Hatten wir das schon?



auch ich wiederhole mich ...., wenn es das ist, was ich denke, nein .

Übrigens gibt es rechts oben auf der Seite auch eine kleine Suchfunktion, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob ein bestimmter Ort oder so, schon mal angefragt wurde, kann man da nachschauen.


----------



## neonel (12. November 2015)

Ein Rätsel war letztens ganz in der Nähe. Aber nach diesem Bauwerk wurde anscheiend noch nicht gefragt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. November 2015)

Hm, könnte es dieses Rätsel gewesen sein:   #5479	?


----------



## ohmtroll (12. November 2015)

Ich glaub nicht, daß das bei Elbingerode ist.
Sieht mir eher nach dem Oberbecken Wendefurth aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. November 2015)

Ist für mich ganz grob eine Ecke, das Becken des Pumpspeichers hätte ich auch vermutet, jedenfalls sieht es bei Maps aus der Luft auch so aus (ein Erdwall, keine Staumauer).


----------



## neonel (12. November 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, daß das bei Elbingerode ist.
> Sieht mir eher nach dem Oberbecken Wendefurth aus.


Treffer, bist dran.
Das ist die Westseite vom Becken. Ich finde die Abfahrt wenn man von der Aussicht auf #5466 kommt dort sehr markant. Von dort weiter an der Südküste des Rappbodestausees hat man so ziemlich immer seine Ruhe. Und irgendwann kommt man dann an #5476 vorbei ....


----------



## ohmtroll (12. November 2015)

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2015)

Ist das hinter der Steinformation das Selketal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (12. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ist das hinter der Steinformation das Selketal?


Ich meine ja {bzw. Seitental dicht dran}, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2015)

Ich tippe mal auf die Ruine Burg Anhalt.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die Ruine Burg Anhalt.


Na Udo da dreh ich mich mal um und blicke in die andere Richtung:


----------



## ohmtroll (12. November 2015)

War mal ne Raubritterburg, also von den "Bösen Adeligen"... Burg Anhalt war ja eher von den "Guten Adeligen" ...


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2015)

Dann ist es das Raubnest
*Burgruine Heinrichsburg *bei Mägdesprung.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. November 2015)

* *Genau!

MTB-Touren, an welche ich mich gern erinnere, verliefen in dieser Ecke üblicherweise vom Bremer Teich über Sternhaus und dann den Trail hinunter Richtung B185 und Heinrichsburg (da muss man etwas rauf), dann weiter über die Brücke (andere Straßenseite) und den Trail weiter nach Mägdesprung.


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2015)

Dann werde ich mal suchen


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2015)

So hier nun das neue Rätsel. Wo befindet sich dieses Schwert?


----------



## Kasebi (13. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So hier nun das neue Rätsel. Wo befindet sich dieses Schwert?
> Anhang anzeigen 436192


Arthurs *Excalibur* isses nich.   Sonnst hieße es ja *Bilderrätsel Engelland* 
Ansonsten muß ich passen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2015)

Ich mach das Bild mal ein wenig größer.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2015)

Excaliudo


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. November 2015)

Das Bild sagt mir (uns) nix, ein Hauch von einem Tipp wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2015)

Hier derTipp: Bei schönem Wetter kann man bis Magdeburg blicken

 
Von oben geht es runter und dann genauso wieder hoch zum gesuchten Standpunkt.


----------



## hallunke (15. November 2015)

...bin so selten in Magdeburg... ups!


----------



## neonel (15. November 2015)

Hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Zugang zur Scharfensteinklippe bei Wernigerode/Nöschenrode. Aber kann man von da bis MD gucken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. November 2015)

Scharfensteinklippe (#1604) sieht aber anders aus (Steine, Treppe usw.) und ein Schwert steckt da auch nicht im Stein. 
Was mich jetzt aber auch nicht weiter bringt ...


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2015)

Tipp: In der Nähe fließt ein Bach der wie ein wirbelloses Tier heißt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. November 2015)

Wurmbach?


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wurmbach?


Bingo Ja


----------



## kalihalde (16. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier derTipp: Bei schönem Wetter kann man bis Magdeburg blickenAnhang anzeigen 436837
> Von oben geht es runter und dann genauso wieder hoch zum gesuchten Standpunkt.



Die Treppe kommt mir bekannt vor. Aber als ich da war, gab es noch kein Geländer. Das Schwert war wohl auch noch nicht da. Der Ausblick war ganz gut.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. November 2015)

An der Lauenburg sind auf der Karte Treppen eingetragen; da sage ich mal Lauenburg.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> An der Lauenburg sind auf der Karte Treppen eingetragen; da sage ich mal Lauenburg.


Ja es ist die Lauenburg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. November 2015)

Hätte mir eigentlich eher dämmern müssen: #1783

Neues Bild kommt heute abend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

Diese radelnden Herrschaften machen an einem halbwegs bekannten Weg Pause, er verläuft parallel zur Bank hinter ihrem Rücken:





Der Weg (mit einer Wertung auf der Single-Trail-Skala kann ich nicht dienen) selber sieht so aus:





Dieser Weg besticht nicht durch seinen technischen Anspruch, bietet aber schöne Ausblicke und man kann mal schön Meter machen, ist sozusagen ein schneller Verbinder, wie heißt er?


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2015)

Die Sonne stand schon ziemlich hoch, also grobe Richtung Westen. Ich kann aber von mir behaupten, dass ich hier noch nicht lang gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

Dieser Weg ist lt. Komoot 12 km lang, verläuft meistens gerade und hat einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 60 m. Grobe Richtung eher von Südwest nach Nordost.


----------



## kalihalde (18. November 2015)

Wirbt der örtliche Fremdenverkehrsverein für den Weg als "behinderten freundlichen Wanderweg" und wurde der Weg nach den Sachen benannt, die dort transportiert wurden?


----------



## neonel (18. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ..., dass ich hier noch nicht *lang* gefahren bin.





Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dieser Weg ist lt. Komoot 12 km *lang*, ... .


Das sind doch nicht etwa geheime Botschaften, welche die Lösung fast vorgeben?! Liegt der Weg grob 500m ü.NN? Wie lange war ich nicht mehr dort?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wirbt der örtliche Fremdenverkehrsverein für den Weg als "behinderten freundlichen Wanderweg" und wurde der Weg nach den Sachen benannt, die dort transportiert wurden?



Nicht das ich wüsste und nein.

Als Tipp noch ein Foto:


----------



## neonel (18. November 2015)

Am Nordwestende ist dann, auch wenn es der Ortsname erstmal vermuten ließe, kein typisches Wurzelgemüseanbaugebiet?!
Ach ich halt mich besser raus


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> Das sind doch nicht etwa geheime Botschaften, welche die Lösung fast vorgeben?! Liegt der Weg grob 500m ü.NN? Wie lange war ich nicht mehr dort?



Also mit Absicht habe ich die "geheime Botschaft" nicht versteckt. Grob 500m ü.NN haut hin. Wie lange Du dort nicht mehr warst weiß ich aber nicht.

@kalihalde: nein, eine Kohlenstrasse ist es nicht, auch nicht die Friederikenstrasse, aber von der Art her haut es schon hin


----------



## kalihalde (18. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @kalihalde: nein, eine Kohlenstrasse ist es nicht, auch nicht die Friederikenstrasse, aber von der Art her haut es schon hin



Alles klar, hätte in der Tat die Kohlenstraße nördlich von Sangerhausen vermutet, bin auf die Auflösung gespannt.


----------



## neonel (18. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... . Wie lange Du dort nicht mehr warst weiß ich aber nicht.


 
Weiß ich selber nicht so genau, ich schätze anderthalb Jahre ist es her. Gar nicht so lange .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> Am Nordwestende ist dann, auch wenn es der Ortsname erstmal vermuten ließe, kein typisches Wurzelgemüseanbaugebiet?!
> Ach ich halt mich besser raus



Nein, diese Wurzeln gedeihen schlecht auf den dortigen Kalkböden. Der Name der Gegend ist anders entstanden: ich habe mich dort dermaßen viel mit dem Fahrrad rumgetrieben, daß die Gegend irgendwann nur noch "Runkelland" genannt wurde. Leider haben die Hinterwäldler es später in ".........." verballhornt.

Kalihalde, für eine grobe örtliche Einordnung habe ich ja das 3. Foto (anklicken zum Vergrößern!) eingefügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (18. November 2015)

Bei einem jährlich Ende April stattfindenden Ultramaraton gibt es einen Verpflegungspunkt an diesem Weg. Das ist dann aber eher an einem Wegabschnitt, der nahe eines Ortes liegt, welcher vermutlich nach schon lange dort wachsendem Gehölz benannt ist.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Alles klar, hätte in der Tat die Kohlenstraße nördlich von Sangerhausen vermutet, bin auf die Auflösung gespannt.


Also die Kohlenstraße hatte ich völlig ausgeschlossen gehabt, die kenne ich einigermaßen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2015)

Geht der am Sternhaus vorbei und kommt von den Bremer Teichen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Geht der am Sternhaus vorbei und kommt von den Bremer Teichen?



Nein, ist leider die falsche Gegend. Die Landschaft dürfte dort auch nicht so offen sein wie auf meinen Fotos. Die Wasser in der Nähe der gesuchten Strasse sind auch deutlich größer als der Bremer Teich.


----------



## neonel (18. November 2015)

Einer Sage nach setzte sich fälschlicherweise ein Jägersmann auf eine in ihrer Kiepe ruhenden alten Frau am Wegesrand, die daraufhin aufschrieh. Der Ausruf der Dame (dortige Mundart, uff Berlinerisch unjefähr: Ey Alter, Tomaten uff de Oojen, bin ick etwa 'nen Steen, Du Sack!) führte wohl zum Namen des Ortes am südwestlichen Ende des gesuchten Weges.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. November 2015)

Alte Heerstraße Neustadt-Breitenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Alte Heerstraße Neustadt-Breitenstein?



Ist ja interessant, was es so für "Fernverbindungen" im Harz (das ist schon mal klar) gibt. Aber leider ist es die Alte Heerstrasse auch nicht.
Wir sind diese "Harzautobahn" nicht in voller Länge abgefahren, sondern haben sie verlassen und uns ca. 3,5 km später den Zusammenfluss eines kalten und eines warmen Flusses angesehen. Der war nicht sehr dramatisch, im Gegensatz zu den letzten Kilometern, die dieser Fluss später durch den Harz fließt.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2015)

Nun von Benneckenstein gibt es einen Weg der heißt wohl Harzweg der in Richtung Hasselfelde führt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

Richtig, Benneckenstein ist der eine Endpunkt des langen Weges mit dem kurzen Namen. Aber das andere Ende liegt aber nördlich von Hasselfelde hinterm großen Teich.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Richtig, Benneckenstein ist der eine Endpunkt des langen Weges mit dem kurzen Namen. Aber das andere Ende liegt aber nördlich von Hasselfelde hinterm großen Teich.


Oh ja jetzt sehe ich ihn auf meiner HWN Karte Blatt 2. Hat bei mir die Bezeichnung 29G rotes Dreieck und wird auch bezeichnender Weise "Die Lange" genannt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

Richtig! Auf diesem Weg ist mann wirklich ratzfatz von Benneckenstein nach (Runkel-)Rübeland geradelt, also wer es dort mal eilig hat ...

Die Lange ist lt. Wiki aber noch mehr als nur der Weg:  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lange_(Harz)

Dann mach weiter, Udo!


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2015)

Nun dann werde ich morgen mal ein neues Bild raussuchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag:





Wünsche allerseits eine schönen Feierabend!


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2015)

Hier ein Rätsel, dass wohl etwas schwerer sein dürfte. Es entstand in einem Waldgebiet in einer landschaftlich reizvollen Gegend.




Hinter mir sah es dann so aus.


 
Also wo war ich gewesen.


----------



## ohmtroll (19. November 2015)

Sieht so ähnlich aus? Aber alles braun statt grün...


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2015)

Da hast du natürlich recht, sieht genauso aus. Aber wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2015)

Quellgebiet der Querne?


----------



## ohmtroll (19. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Quellgebiet der Querne?


Nördlicher, denke ich. Das Foto stammt wohl aus dem Allstedter "Stadtwald", glaube ich. Evtl weiß es Der abgebildete ameisenstarke Tourenplaner besser.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Quellgebiet der Querne?


Nein das Quellgebiet der Querne ist es nicht.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2015)

Ich wusste, dass ich das schon mal gesehen habe.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das Foto stammt wohl aus dem Allstedter "Stadtwald", glaube ich. Evtl weiß es Der abgebildete ameisenstarke Tourenplaner besser.


Der weiß nur, dass er da schon mal war. Aber wo genau das ist oder wie es heißt ...

Edit glaubt, es ist hier.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass ich das schon mal gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> Der weiß nur, dass er da schon mal war. Aber wo genau das ist oder wie es heißt ...
> ...


Ja sie hat recht. Es ist oberhalb des Forellenteiches, am SO Rand des Teiches. Im Frühjahr und Herbst ein schönes Fleckchen zum wandern und zum biken. Ganz in der Nähe (ca. 183 m nördlich) findet man das Naturdenkmal Sophieneiche, die aber leider abgestorben ist. Sie wurde im Jahr 1900 nach der Gattin des letzten Großherzogs ALEXANDER VON SACHSEN-WEIMAR benannt. Sie ist aber nicht die letzte ihrer Art im Stadtwald. Es gibt noch mehrere mächtige, weit über 100 jährige Eichen, im Stadtwald. Also abschließend gesagt,der Stadtwald und das Schloss Allstedt ist zu jeder Jahreszeit einen Besuch wert.
_torsten_ dann übergebe ich mal, wir warten auf dein Rätsel.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> _torsten_ dann übergebe ich mal, wir warten auf dein Rätsel.


Da muss ich leider passen. Ich habe aktuell kein Foto aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Und ich glaube ein Babybild aus dem KKH Wolfen von 196x wollt ihr nicht haben.


Möge die Macht mit euch sein und jemanden mit einem neuen Rätselbild finden.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2015)

[OT]


Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Ganz in der Nähe (ca. 183 m nördlich) findet man das Naturdenkmal Sophieneiche, die aber leider abgestorben ist. ...


Also bei osm heißt dieses Naturdenkmal Alexandereiche. Oder gibt/gab es da zwei Eichen?
[/OT]


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> Also bei osm heißt dieses Naturdenkmal Alexandereiche. Oder gibt/gab es da zwei Eichen?
> [/OT]


Ja die Alexandereiche gibt es auch, die befindet sich aber 1,2 km NW (Peilung 318°)von der gesuchten Schutzhütte entfernt. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, es gibt noch viele alte und dicke Eichen im Stadtforst.
Nun dann werden wir mal auf den nächsten warten, der uns einen schönen Ort in Sachsen-Anhalt zeigen kann.


----------



## ohmtroll (20. November 2015)

Hab sogar nochn Bild mit sonem alten dicken Baum und nem jungen Mountainbiker ...





Und da er den Handschuh nicht aufgehoben hat, ein einfaches Räteselbild von mir - wie heißt die Anhöhe mit dem Turm links der Bildmitte im Wald?




Einen Zusatzpunkt gibt es für die Nennung des Standortes des Fotografen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2015)

Ich würde es wie folgt umschreiben: "Tierische Aussicht von einem alten Herren"


----------



## ohmtroll (20. November 2015)

Sehr gut umschrieben!


----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Und da er den Handschuh nicht aufgehoben hat, ...


Welchen Handschuh? Ich habe doch beide noch an.


----------



## kalihalde (23. November 2015)

Nachdem der heimliche Rätselobmann mich gemahnt hat, das Rätsel nicht einschlafen zu lassen, möchte ich einen Lösungsversuch starten.

@ohmtroll steht vermutlich auf dem Großvaterfelsen und blickt über Blankenburg zum Ziegenkopfturm.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (23. November 2015)

Schönschön, dann zeig mal Dein nächstes Foto.
Achso ja, der Zusatzpunkt: .


----------



## kalihalde (23. November 2015)

Alles klar, @ohmtroll.

... neues Bild.





... alte Frage. Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2015)

Ähnelt dem Schwimmbad in Grillenberg.


----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2015)

Die Ähnlichkeit beträgt 100%. Glückwunsch, @Udo1 .
Und damit weiter mit dem Rätselfuchs.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. November 2015)

Ich dachte zuerst an Güntersberge, aber dort sieht s doch anders aus. 
In Grillenberg war ich nicht nur einmal , scheinbar habe ich manchmal ganz schön Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich dachte zuerst an Güntersberge, aber dort sieht s doch anders aus.
> In Grillenberg war ich nicht nur einmal , scheinbar habe ich manchmal ganz schön Tomaten auf den Augen.


Das ist der Wanderweg und auch gleichzeitig ein Fitneßweg mit mehreren Stationen der hoch zur Ruine Grillenberg führt, wo sich die HWN Stempelstelle 208 befindet.
Ich suche mal ein neues Bild, wird aber immer schwerer ein neues zu finden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das ist der Wanderweg und auch gleichzeitig ein Fitneßweg mit mehreren Stationen der hoch zur Ruine Grillenberg führt, wo sich die HWN Stempelstelle 208 befindet.
> Ich suche mal ein neues Bild, wird aber immer schwerer ein neues zu finden.



Na klar, den Weg kenne ich. Ein Stück hoch wimmelt es dann im Frühjahr auch nur so von Bärlauch.


----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na klar, den Weg kenne ich. Ein Stück hoch wimmelt es dann im Frühjahr auch nur so von Bärlauch.



Genau, hat extrem intensiv geduftet bei unserer Osterwanderung. Hier mal ein Bild vom diesjährigen Bärlauch-Ernteeinsatz


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. November 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Genau, hat extrem intensiv geduftet bei unserer Osterwanderung. Hier mal ein Bild vom diesjährigen Bärlauch-Ernteeinsatz



Gehört das Bild nicht besser ins Classic-Forum?


----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Gehört das Bild nicht besser ins Classic-Forum?



Richtig, stammt auch aus dem dortigen Faden: War das Wetter bei euch auch so schön?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/war-das-wetter-bei-euch-heute-nachmittag-auch-so-schoen.328481/


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2015)

Passend zur vorweihnachtlichen Zeit ein Foto aus vergangenen Tagen.
Wo habe ich hier meinen Glühwein getrunken?


----------



## ohmtroll (25. November 2015)

Hmm, ich glaube da fahren die Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker (@Bergarbeiter  , @schnarchsack ) manchmal auf ihren Winterpokaltouren vorbei? http://zwewwellewwerworschtbiker.npage.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2015)

Du hast recht, nur fehlt in diesem Jahr jemand, der sonst hier auf die Besucher hernieder blickt.


----------



## ohmtroll (25. November 2015)

Bis nach Eisleben (der Baum steht schon: http://www.wiesenmarkt.de/wochenmarkt/webcam.html) ist es von Merseburg aus ja auch etwas weiter als nach Bad Lauchstädt... die richtig große Weihnachtsmarkt-Runde wäre Bad Lauchstädt - Eisleben - Halle 

Mein nächstes Rätselbild ist auch nicht so weit weg:




Wo war ich?


----------



## ohmtroll (27. November 2015)

Keiner ne Orientierung?


----------



## kalihalde (27. November 2015)

Ägypten?


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2015)

Sicherlich ein Startort für ein MTB-Rennen, aber wo


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2015)

Das sieht schwer nach einem Rennen der Zwewwellewwerwurschtbiker aus: bekannte Gesichter, übliches Trikot und Startnummern gibt es auch. Die Zwe... machen MTBO-Rennen und haben eine Web-Seite, flugs dort geschaut und den Ort wiedererkannt:

https://picasaweb.google.com/118056903301955112514/5MTBO2012?feat=directlink

Also MTBO im Jahre 2012.

Ein Foto heißt "Himmel über Annarode". Und da alle Bilder scheinbar aus dem Startbereich stammen, könnte es also Annarode sein.

Da Google-Maps gerade nicht öffnet, kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. November 2015)

@Ritter Runkel : Sehr schöne Schlußfolgerung! Der genaue Ort ergibt sich leicht sich aus den Fotos und OSM...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2015)

Auf einem Foto erkenne ich eine Platzbahnkegelanlage (siehe auch #5337). Die kenne ich eigentlich in Annarode nur am Waldcafé am Rossberg.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. November 2015)

Stimmt genau. Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2015)

Ich kann mich an diese Holzhütte nicht erinnern, nur an die weiß angemalerte Kneipe.
Neues Bild kommt erst morgen oder übermorgen, muss suchen.

Falls jemand ein ganz heißes Rätsel-Foto hat, darf er sich gerne vordrängeln.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Dezember 2015)

Wo war ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2015)

Der Ort liegt an einem Bach/Flüsschen mit merkwürdigem Namen, welcher(s) etwas später in ein Gewässer mündet, welches wiederum Aschersleben durchfließt. Der gesuchte Ort feierte im Jahre 2014: 1050jähriges Bestehen, 100 Jahre FFW und 20 Jahre Schützenverein.
Die Gegend um diesen Ort wurde im Rätselforum schon ordentlich abgegrast.


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2015)

Klingt der Bach mit dem merkwürdigen Namen wie ein "Schifferstädtchen" bei Alsleben an der Saale?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das tut er. Ich hätte auch noch eine Klangähnlichkeit mit einem neueren Fährhafen auf Rügen zu bieten.


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, weil die jeweiligen Ureinwohner (Slawen?) in ihrer Sprache die Orte/Bäche "feuchte Wiese bzw. Wald" nannten und davon gab es offensichtlich reichlich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (2. Dezember 2015)

hi, ich dachte hier wäre tot. also der Bach ist so klein, den findet man nicht in der Ansicht bei komoot, wahrscheinlich noch nicht gemappt. Der HAfen ist der Mukran-Hafen, der Ort ist Mukrena, der Bach heißt Mukarehne und jetzt der Ort Wieserode.

ich hätte da auch noch eins, mein Heimatort ist Möckern, früher Mokrianici“ - feuchter Ort


ging mit dem Bild doch schneller, obwohl ich beim schreiben massive Performance Probleme habe.

Wo bin ich (Ort), wie heißt der Fluss?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2015)

Frank, richtig beantwortet und gelernt habe ich auch wieder was.

Lass Dir mit dem neuen Bild ruhig Zeit, ich glaube daß bei den meiseten Rätselratern gerade Bildermangel besteht. Ich habe auch nur noch zwei.


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich vermute, das Flüsschen fließt durch deinen Heimatort...


----------



## fm7775 (2. Dezember 2015)

Jein, mein "Heimatort"  ist Möckern, Wohnort lasse ich gelten. Wie nennt sich der Bogen? Gibt es auch beim Kartsport und in auch in einer anderen großen. Stadt on Deutschland 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2015)

Na gut, Wohnort...
Weiter komm ich nicht, bin zwar das Flüsschen schon zu großen Teilen langgeradelt, aber bei dem Bild klingelt weiter nix.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2015)

Immer die kryptischen Formulierungen: meint ihr die Bode?


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar, @fm7775 wohnt doch in Oschersleben...
Und gönn einen doch, dass man auch mal was weiss


----------



## fm7775 (2. Dezember 2015)

Jo Bode und Oschersleben ist korrekt. Die gesuchte Stelle hat eine besondere Bezeichnung, gibt es auch in einer westdeutschen Stand mit K, es ist auch eine Aufgabe beim Kartsport. Hier in Oschersleben wird es aber etwas anderes geschrieben.



Gesendet von meinem A1-840FHD mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Dezember 2015)

Aha. Deitsches Eck.


----------



## fm7775 (6. Dezember 2015)

Genau, Deutsches Eck, in Koblenz Deutsches Eck und beim Kartsport ist eine 90 Grad Kurve mit entschärfter Innenkurve

Gesendet von meinem A1-840FHD mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (6. Dezember 2015)

Die Frage war nach Ort und Fluss, daher wäre der Runkelritter dran...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2015)

Naja, Ort hatte ich Null Ahnung und der Fluss war nur doof nachgefragt.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Dezember 2015)

War doch gar nicht _so_ doof nachgefragt... findest Du ein Foto oder soll ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2015)

Mach bitte weiter. Habe eh nur noch zwei Notbilder. Wegen mir könnten wir auch mal eine Pause einlegen um die Bestände aufzufrischen.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Dezember 2015)

Gut, dann schieb ich mal dieses ein :


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gut, dann schieb ich mal dieses ein :


Sieht es so schon bei euch aus


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube, daß niemand mit dem Bild was anfangen kann: irgendwie scheint die Senke feucht zu sein. Aber was ist mit dem komischen Geländer und diesem Mäuerchen (?) und was guckt da hinter der mittleren Weide aus dem Schnee? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Dezember 2015)

Gut dan dreh ich mich mal um.





Upps, Farbe ausgelaufen...


----------



## kalihalde (7. Dezember 2015)

... hättest Du gleich mal ein Schwarz-Weiß-Bild eingestellt, denn meine Erinnerungen an den Ort sind schon etwas älter  

Ähnelt irgendwie dieser Lokalität an einem Gewässer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (7. Dezember 2015)

Na hallo, ne DDR-Postkarte, auf der man in den Westen gucken kann?


----------



## kalihalde (7. Dezember 2015)

Kleiner Widerstand wahrscheinlich.
Auf der Straße war hinter der Lokalität auch das Ende der DDR für Bürger ohne Passierschein, denn dort begann das Sperrgebiet. Da blieb dem Fotografen nur der "sehnsüchtige" Blick in den Westen.


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Dezember 2015)

7km Luftlinie zum W...berg, ich glaube, Du kannst es auflösen


----------



## kalihalde (7. Dezember 2015)

Na gut, @ohmtroll, wenn Du meinst.
Das eigentliche Rätsel sollte die Talsperre Mandelholz (Kalte Bode) sein. Bei der Lokalität handelt es sich um das "Hotel Grüne Tanne" in Mandelholz, wobei der "Ort" im wesentlichen nur aus dem Hotel besteht. Als Kind war ich dort sehr häufig mit meinen Eltern auf Langlaufskiern im Winter oder zu Fuß im Herbst. Das Tortenangebot hat mich damals immer sehr fasziniert, aber es gab auch leckeres herzhaftes Essen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Dezember 2015)

@kalihalde: und rein zufällig geht von Mandelholz in Richtung NW die Alte Hagenstrasse (oder alte-Hagen-Strasse?) ab ....


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Dezember 2015)

@kalihalde hat es richtig erkannt, die Talsperre allein war natürlich schwer zu erraten. Zumal man als Mountainbiker vom Harz eher "Grüne Tannen"  kennt und nicht in Weiß. Das Foto fand ich interessant, weil es Eisschollen und einen Fussweg darüber zeigt. Die Wassserfläche ist normalerweise eher klein (zb OSM und auf der Postkarte), aber kann auch ausgedehnt sein, wie man sieht. Da schauen manche Sachen ulkig oben raus. Wie man an den Spuren sieht, kann man auch im Winter drumherum laufen. Ein Foto vom Tortenangebot im Cafe/Bistro ist ua hier: http://www.hrs.de/hotels/de/deutschland/elend-sachsen-anhalt/gruene-tanne-mandelholz-47271.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube 2013 oder 2014 war die bis zu Strasse gefüllt 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalihalde (8. Dezember 2015)

Der Wasserstand der Talsperre Mandelholz ist in der Tat stark schwankend. Insbesondere vor und nach Wildwasserwettkämpfen im Abstrom .
Da wir schon mal bei Gewässern sind. Wo bin ich?




Viel Spaß beim Rätseln wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, könnte das der Hasenteich sein?
Ich glaube da sind wir bei einem Trail-WE von Hasselfelde aus mal in Richtung Todtenrode dran vorbeigefahren.
Die ganze Tour im Regen, und da oben gabs dann heiße Gulaschsuppe.


----------



## kalihalde (8. Dezember 2015)

Hasenteich in der Nähe vom Forsthaus Todtenrode bei Altennbrak ist vollkommen korrekt.





@ohmtroll, bitte übernehmen Sie.


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Dezember 2015)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2015)

ich sage mal *Kloster Michaelstein* ehemaliges Zisterzienserkloster in Blankenburg.


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Dezember 2015)

Richtig!!! 
Und zwar an einem schönen heißen Sommertag im August 

@Udo1 , Du hast sicher noch genug Fotos in petto?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich habe noch eins.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2015)

So hier das Foto. Was stellt es dar und wo steht es?


----------



## fm7775 (9. Dezember 2015)

Eine Handschwengelpumpe

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2015)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Eine Handschwengelpumpe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Es tut mir leid, aber das ist keine Handschwengelpumpe.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ein Tipp:
Es ist der letzte seiner Art und steht in dem Teil unseres Landes wo man alle Personen mit *Meiner* anredet. Also im Meinerland.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2015)

Nun, da es hier wohl keinen echten Mannsfelder gibt, löse ich mal auf und gebe weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Dezember 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ein Tipp:
> Es ist der letzte seiner Art und steht in dem Teil unseres Landes wo man alle Personen mit *Meiner* anredet. Also im Meinerland.



Ich bin das ganze Wochenende durch mein Meinerland gefahren, um diesen Wasserspender zu finden.





War wahrscheinlich im falschen Meinerland .
@Udo1, bitte zukünftig eineindeutige Hinweise.

Auf der Suche bin ich an diesem Weihnachtsbaum vorbeigekommen. Wo steht er (genau)?





Einen schönen 3. Advent wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hallunke (13. Dezember 2015)

"Kein Strom der Welt..."
bin befangen, gleich um die Ecke setzt man gerade viel Geld in ein Schlamm-Loch


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Dezember 2015)

@kalihalde: diese Schleichwerbung wieder! Das Bild ist im falschen Forum gepostet.

@hallunke: nur weil man die Lösung kennt ist man doch nicht befangen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2015)

Man kann hinter dem riesig abgebildeten Rad sehr undeutlich und klein die Bornknechtstrasse mit dem Gebäude der halleschen Stadtwirtschaft erkennen. Alles befindet sich in Halle.


----------



## kalihalde (16. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, Runkel. Halle, Bornknechtstraße zwischen MDR-Funkhaus und Stadtwirtschaft .

Was so aussieht wie die Weihnachtsbaumspitze, ist der Herrnhuter Stern im Glockenturm der Moritzkirche.
Und dass ein Fahrrad in einem MTB-Forum-Rätselfaden abgebildet wird, finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich verwerflich .

Das Foto entstand übrigens bei einer "Fotosession" für den Adventskalender in der Klassikabteilung des Forums.

Bitte ein neues Rätselbild einstellen,@Ritter Runkel . Vielen Dank
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich Kalihaldes permanente Regelverstöße dem gestrengen Rätselfachwart melden, aber sein Adventskalender-Foto ist so nett, da lass ich mal Gnade vor Recht ergehen.

Zum Rätsel: wo war ich? Insider könnten es kennen, für alle anderen kommt morgen ein deutlicheres Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (17. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, ich hätte da so ein ähnliches Foto, aber aus dem Winter, mit Wasser in der Kuhle und Schildern an der Seite:


----------



## Udo1 (17. Dezember 2015)

Der kleine Baum an der Mauer links stimmt haargenau. Und die Birke stimmt auch. Guter Standpunkt von beiden Fotografen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2015)

Ohne eine Abbildung des Rätseleinstellers ist das Foto aber nicht gültig, ich hab's gleich mal korrigiert:


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Dezember 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ohne eine Abbildung des Rätseleinstellers ist das Foto aber nicht gültig, ich hab's gleich mal korrigiert:


 

Es ist also die Poche am Bergbaulehrpfad unterhalb des Birnbaumteiches: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/51.61735/11.08172
Wir waren (bedauerlicherweise) damals raufwärts zu Fuß unterwegs (mit Kids). 
Dabei ist der Bergbaulehrpfad runterwärts mit dem MTB, wenn man von der Kuhzal oben kommt, schöner.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2015)

Ohmtroll, völlig korrekte Antwort!
Ist wirklich eine hübsche Ecke dort, bergbauhistorisch sehr interessant und -wie ohmtroll schon sagte- teilweise sind die schmalen Pfade dort schön zu fahren.
Dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Dezember 2015)

Wo habe ich bei ner Tour übernachtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2015)

Bitte einen zweckdienlichen Hinweis!


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Dezember 2015)

Hier kann man in denkmalgeschütztem Ambiente lecker zubereitete Wassertiere zu sich nehmen.


----------



## Burba (19. Dezember 2015)

Ist das bei nem Kloster?


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Dezember 2015)

Nein, aber ein Bahnhof mit Meterspur ist dicht bei.


----------



## kalihalde (20. Dezember 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein Bahnhof mit Meterspur ist dicht bei.



Wurde der Bahnhof 2005/2006 von einem Endbahnhof zu einem Durchgangsbahnhof umgebaut?


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Dezember 2015)

@kalihalde Das war wohl damals so.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte lösen. @ohmtroll übernachtete in der Bückenmühle zu Gernrode.






Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt. Du bist dann mal dran...


----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2015)

Wo war ich als die Sonne noch höher stand?


----------



## kalihalde (24. Dezember 2015)

Alle beim Baumschmücken?

Hier mal ein Hinweis zum obigen Rätsel. Hinter mir befindet sich eine Statue, die man hier nicht vermuten würde.

Einen schönen Heiligabend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Dezember 2015)

Dein Bilderrätsel hat jetzt wieder meine fast volle Aufmerksamkeit.
Dein Hinweis hat wohl keinen so richtig hinterm Ofen hervorgelockt. Etwas zweckdienlicher dürfte er schon sein.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Dezember 2015)

Als ich mich nur um 90° drehte, bot sich mir dieser Anblick 





Hoffe helfen zu können.
kalihalde


----------



## dankeroeder (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
müßte Questenberg im Südharz sein.

Gruß dankeroeder


----------



## kalihalde (2. Januar 2016)

dankeroeder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> müßte Questenberg im Südharz sein.
> 
> Gruß dankeroeder



Gesundes Neues @all.

Die Kirche in Questenberg war gesucht. Kann ich somit gelten lassen.
@dankeroeder, bitte übernehmen Sie.

Der Hinweis mit der Statue bezog sich übrigens auf den Roland von Questenberg.


----------



## dankeroeder (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
hier ein neues Bild von mir.Bin heute extra los um noch ein Bild zu besorgen.
Kleine Hilfe ,,Steinrille"
Gruß dankeroeder


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2016)

Oh Schnee, war heute in den Alpen aber dort 0 Schnee. Äh, es waren die Sennewitzer Alpen.
Allen ein gesundes Bikerjahr 2016.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2016)

Ist oder war dort mal eine Jugendherberge?
Ich glaube, da war ich mal zur Klassenfahrt.


----------



## dankeroeder (3. Januar 2016)

Jo,war!!!


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2016)

,,Steinrille" = Schiefergraben

Forsthaus Schiefergraben zwischen Königerode und Dankerode.
Klassenfahrt 1986 während der WM in Mexiko.
Wir waren damals auch in Dankerode Eis essen und haben die "La-Ola-Welle" gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dankeroeder (4. Januar 2016)

Ja alles richtig, hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell gelöst wird.
Du bist dran.

Gruß dankeroeder


----------



## kalihalde (4. Januar 2016)

Danke, @dankeroeder.

Bei Deinem Nickname, der Beschreibung, dem Hinweis und "meiner Vergangenheit" musste ich einfach lösen .





Wo befindet sich das Wassergrundstück?
Wie heißt das Gewässer?

Viel Spaß beim Rätseln wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## kalihalde (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Januar 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem zarten Hinweis?


----------



## kalihalde (6. Januar 2016)

Hinweise:
Obwohl der Baustil des Hauses einen "gebirgigen" Eindruck macht, befindet sich der gesuchte Ort nicht in einem Gebirge.
Das Gewässer befindet sich in der Nähe drittgrößten Sees Sachsen-Anhalts.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Januar 2016)

Muldestausee? Oder meinst Du nur die "echten" (d.h. natürlichen) Seen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (6. Januar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Muldestausee? Oder meinst Du nur die "echten" (d.h. natürlichen) Seen?


... stehende, auch künstliche, Gewässer ohne Stauseen.
Der Muldestausee gehört also hier nicht rein, liegt aber am Rande der gesuchten Gegend.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2016)

Das könnte der Grüner See bei Burgkemmnitz sein.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2016)

Der Grüne See bei Burgkemnitz ist es leider nicht, @Udo1 .
Die "gesuchte Gegend" ist eine größere Waldlandschaft.
Das gesuchte Gewässer befindet sich am anderen Ende der Gegend .


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2016)

Wobei so ein Schlauch auch der Pöplitzer See Westufer hat, der auch mit Tagebaurestloch 4 in den Karten bezeichnet wird.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2016)

Es wird schon wärmer.
Das Gewässer ist ein See und bergbaulichem Ursprungs.
Die Form des Gewässers ist namensprägend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Januar 2016)

Die "gesuchte Gegend" sollte die Dübener Heide sein. Aber außer einem See, der die Form eines Bergwitzes (was immer das auch sein soll) hat, sehe ich da nichts größeres am anderen Ende.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die "gesuchte Gegend" sollte die Dübener Heide sein.



Bingo. Dübener Heide ist voll die korrekte Gegend.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Aber außer einem See, der die Form eines Bergwitzes (was immer das auch sein soll) hat, sehe ich da nichts größeres am anderen Ende.



Der Bergwitzsee ist, glaube ich, nach der in der Nähe befindlichen Ortschaft "Bergwitz" benannt.

Aber wir nähern uns in kleinen Schritten dem gesuchten Ort.

Noch ein Hinweis:
Am Bergwitzsee befindet sich ein Campingplatz. In der Nähe des gesuchten Sees kann man sogar an einem royalen See campieren.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2016)

In der Nähe zeigt mir Earth nur den Königssee an, Dann ist es wohl der Langer See?


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2016)

Es ist der langer See, das Haus steht am Westufer im ersten dritten von Nord nach Süd.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103837210?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2016)

Richtig, @Udo1.

Der Lange See in der Dübener Heide zwischen Radis und Kemberg war gesucht. Das Häuschen gehört zu einem verlassenen DDR-Ferienobjekt.





Suchte nicht letztens irgendwo jemand sowas für Filmaufnahmen . Schöne Ecke dort übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (7. Januar 2016)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo der Lange See liegt? Ich finde nur den Roten See und den Bergwitzsee.
Und das, wo ich 2½ Jahre meines Lebens an der Dübener Heider verbracht haben musste.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2016)

Der See ist nicht sehr groß. Er liegt südlich vom Bergwitzsee bei Mark Naundorf und gehört zu einer Gruppe von fünf Seen unter anderem dem Königsee. Wenn Du das bei GoogleMaps eingibst, solltest Du es finden.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Januar 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Der See ist nicht sehr groß. Er liegt südlich vom Bergwitzsee bei Mark Naundorf und gehört zu einer Gruppe von fünf Seen unter anderem dem Königsee.


Also dann ist es einer dieser 5 Seen?


----------



## kalihalde (7. Januar 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Also dann ist es einer dieser 5 Seen?



Genau. Der südlich von der roten Markierung liegende ist der Lange See.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, ich muss mal wieder in die Dübener Heide.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Januar 2016)

Habe ich mir gestern auch so gedacht.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2016)

Hier ein kleiner Kartenausschnitt


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2016)

Wo befindet sich dieses Eingangsportal?


----------



## kalihalde (9. Januar 2016)

... erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier






Möchte aber nicht lösen, ist eher als Hinweis zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Januar 2016)

Naumburg hatte ich auf dem Plan, habe aber die Pforte nicht gefunden. Habe mal kurz in Kalihaldes Film geguckt: der spielt in einer Schule, aha: Internat --> ahhhh   Schulpforta.
Udos Bild zeigt die Westfassade der dortigen Kirche: http://www.stiftung-schulpforta.de/schulpforte-erleben/rundgang/


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Naumburg hatte ich auf dem Plan, habe aber die Pforte nicht gefunden. Habe mal kurz in Kalihaldes Film geguckt: der spielt in einer Schule, aha: Internat --> ahhhh   Schulpforta.
> Udos Bild zeigt die Westfassade der dortigen Kirche: http://www.stiftung-schulpforta.de/schulpforte-erleben/rundgang/


Na dann, mach bitte weiter. Ging ja schnell.



Das ist die Vorderansicht der Kirche vom ehemaligen Kloster "Sancta Maria ad Portam" Schulpforta war eine ehemalige Zisterzienserabtei.
Bischof Udo I. von Naumburg gab ihm 1137 den Namen _claustrum apud Portam_ (Kloster zu der Pforten).


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Januar 2016)

Haha, daß mit dem Bischof Udo I. musstest Du jetzt aber noch loswerden ... .
Schulpforta kenne ich nicht wirklich, da ich, falls ich in der Ecke bin, immer gerne auf der anderen Saaleseite auf der Höhe langfahre. Das sollte ich beim nächsten mal anders machen. 

Ich muss erst mal ein Bild suchen, viele sind es nicht mehr. Falls sich jemand reindrängeln will, so darf er.


----------



## hallunke (9. Januar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Tja der Udo I...
> ... auf der anderen Saaleseite auf der Höhe langfahre. Das sollte ich beim nächsten mal anders machen.



z.B. kann man hinter den Klostermauern immer schön rauf und runter fahren, Richtung Bismarckturm, Flemmingen oder auch ale Verbindung Naumburg - Bad Kösen.
Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Januar 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> z.B. kann man hinter den Klostermauern immer schön rauf und runter fahren, Richtung Bismarckturm, Flemmingen oder auch ale Verbindung Naumburg - Bad Kösen.
> Viel Spaß dabei.



Da werde ich Dich bei Gelegenheit noch befragen.

Zum Rätsel:  wo war ich? Da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gegeben um die Wanderer (und evtl. Radler) vom schönen Ausblick abzulenken.





















Auch wenn Euch die Abbildungen erst mal nichts sagen, in der Gegend waren wohl fast alle schon mal.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn man seinen Blick vom Boden löst, so kann man im NO den Gipfel eines Granitmassivs sehen. Geht (oder fährt) man nach SW, so erreicht man bald eine Hütte, die als nähere Bezeichnung den Namen einer Stadt in Anhalt hat, in der ein Thüringer (in Sachsen gestorben) die Brandenburgischen Konzerte schrieb. Von der Hütte gibt es einen netten Pfad bergab, welcher durch einen kurzen Tunnel führt, in dem man mit einem 785mm-Lenker ein Problem hat. Alles hier beschriebene war auch schon Thema in diesem Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2016)

Da sich ja seit Januar hier nichts mehr getan hat, mal ganz spontan ein neues Rätsel.
Ich war heute mit Familie auf Geocachertour.
War sehr interessant der Ort.
Wo war ich gewesen?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2016)

Schön, das hier wieder was passiert... 
Habe aber k.A..


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Mai 2016)

Habe auch keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie hat das was wassermühlenartiges an sich.


----------



## hallunke (18. Mai 2016)

Wassermühle scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, obwohl ich zuerst an was Inkamäßiges dachte (aber wo gibt es in Sachsen-Anhalt Inkas?)

<OT>: hallo Ritter (Marc), da ich auch keine rechte Ahnung von dem Ding habe, möchte ich Dir auf diesem Wege erst einmal einen schönen "Radurlaub" nächste Woche wünschen. Habe den Zettel an Deinem Laden wohl gelesen.<OT wieder weg>
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Habe auch keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie hat das was wassermühlenartiges an sich.


Oh ja die Wassermühle Krosik ist auch darauf verewigt und 760 Hände haben daran gewerkelt an diesem Schulprojekt.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Wassermühle scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, obwohl ich zuerst an was Inkamäßiges dachte (aber wo gibt es in Sachsen-Anhalt Inkas?)...


 
Ich mag Google... 
http://www.inka-lsa.de/


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Mai 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Wassermühle scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, obwohl ich zuerst an was Inkamäßiges dachte (aber wo gibt es in Sachsen-Anhalt Inkas?)
> 
> <OT>: hallo Ritter (Marc), da ich auch keine rechte Ahnung von dem Ding habe, möchte ich Dir auf diesem Wege erst einmal einen schönen "Radurlaub" nächste Woche wünschen. Habe den Zettel an Deinem Laden wohl gelesen.<OT wieder weg>
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)



Das mit dem "Radurlaub" habe ich nur für die Kundschaft geschrieben, klingt so authentisch ... in Wirklichkeit geht's mit Yacht und Heli auf so'ne Südseeprivatinsel, das übliche halt.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2016)

Ja, so ein Harem muss gelegentlich gepflegt werden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Harem muss gelegentlich gepflegt werden.



Endlich mal jemand, der meine Sorgen teilt!

Zum Rätsel: ich glaube, wir brauchen einen Tipp.


----------



## kalihalde (18. Mai 2016)

Könnte sich ein Hinweis in dem Schaukasten im Bildhintergrund verstecken?
Im Schaukasten sehe ich so etwas wie "Architekturmodelle" eines bestimmten Baustils .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (18. Mai 2016)

hm, löse ich´s nun, nachdem die hilfreichen Hinweise von allen anderen kamen?
Jedenfalls, Udo kommt rum!!! Auch nach Niemberg und Tante Google hats verraten:
http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saale/sc...sentiert-kunstwerke-im-skulpturenpark-3473810
und mit paar mehr Bildern:
http://www.supersonntag-web.de/wisl...ei_in_Niemberg_erfolgreich_abgeschlossen.htmlV
Was nun mit dem Schaukasten ist...? Scheint mit zu dem Prokekt zu gehören.
Und ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben: Etliche Male dran vorbei gefahren, doch gesehen hatte ich das bisher nicht, also danke für den Besichtigunstip.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (19. Mai 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Was nun mit dem Schaukasten ist...?



Im Schaukasten meine ich ein Modell der Doppelkapelle von Landsberg erkennen zu können. Und Niemberg ist ein Ortsteil der Gemeinde Landsberg im Saalekreis.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2016)

Ja hallunke hat recht. Es ist Niemberg die Alte Brennerei.http://www.alte-brennerei-niemberg.de/skulpturen/
Ein Besuch ist sehr zu empfehlen, hier gibt es auch einen kleinen feinen Multi.


----------



## hallunke (23. Mai 2016)

Ups, beinahe vergessen.
Irgendwie hatte ich den Sinn dieses Spieles vertrieft, dass es ja immer weiter gehen muss und daher das nächste Rätselbild ran muss.

Wo also könnte sich dieses Grundstück:






befinden?
Viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2016)

Schönes Tal mit Weinbergen. Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern dort schon mal langgefahren zu sein. Könnten die Weinberge nödlich Seeburg sein. So in der Nähe von Ägypten, aber genau weiß ich es leider nicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Mai 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...So in der Nähe von Ägypten...


 
Ähhh ...Blick auf Thread-Titel... WAS?


----------



## hallunke (24. Mai 2016)

Das ist schon mal in Ordnung, wenn auch die ortsansässige Bevölkerung von "Egypten" spricht. Doch Rechtschreibung bewerten wir hier ja nicht. Also bei Höhnstedt trifft man wenige Meter vor dem Rätselbild auf diese Beschilderung:






Die Gegend wird schon auf uralten Wüstungsverzeichnissen so bezeichnet, der Name ist also keine Erfindung der letzten 150 Jahre. Einheimische erzählen sich, dass Einheimische früherer Generationen die Gegend wegen der oft hier zeltenden Zigeuner als "Egypten" bezeichneten. Offenbar waren schon damals Zugewanderte nicht bei allen willkommen.
Tja, heute befinden sich hier schöne Weinberge, man hat schöne Ausblicke in das Umland, z.B zum Süßen See (an einer Stelle auch auf den Kerner See mit dem Forellenladen).
War ja klar, dass Udo nun weitermacht.
Viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2016)

Nun, wo wird hier ein Gemälde durch Sprayer angebracht?


----------



## Bikermario (25. Mai 2016)

Ich versuche mal zu lösen. Ich glaube ja das es die Wand an der Landstraße170 unter der Eisenbahnbrücke zwischen Lochau und Döllniz ist.
 Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2016)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal zu lösen. Ich glaube ja das es die Wand an der Landstraße170 unter der Eisenbahnbrücke zwischen Lochau und Döllniz ist.
> Gruß Bikermario




 
Na dann mal los Mario


----------



## fm7775 (26. Mai 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 497020
> Na dann mal los Mario




so schön kann Graffiti sein


----------



## hallunke (26. Mai 2016)

fm7775 schrieb:


> so schön kann Graffiti sein


komm ruhig mal nach Halle (z.Z. ist ja Fußballpause), da kannst Du viele, wirklich schöne Graffities sehen. Ev. biete ich Dir auch eine Besichtigungstour an...


----------



## Bikermario (26. Mai 2016)

Wo habe ich das Foto gemacht?


----------



## hallunke (26. Mai 2016)

warte, das Ding habe ich schon mal gesehen.
Auf dem Bitterfelder Bogen (so müsste die Aussichtskonstruktion heißen) nahe der Goitschesee bei Bitterfeld.
Gerade habe ich mal gesucht, habe fast das gleiche Foto...
https://www.komoot.de/tour/7271428
Bild 28 in der Tour und auf Bild 31 sieht man, wo das Schild in den "Fußboden" eingelassen ist.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2016)

Sehe ich auch so Andreas, denn der Hinweis steht ja eigentlich schon auf dem Schild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (27. Mai 2016)

HalloAndreas.die Antwort ist richtig. Nun bist Du an der Reihe.
Gruß Mario


----------



## hallunke (30. Mai 2016)

Wo befindet sich dieser Stein?


----------



## kalihalde (31. Mai 2016)

Das sieht ganz schön alt aus, man könnte fast sagen - steinalt. Aber ganz so alt ist es wohl auch wieder nicht .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2016)

Dolmengöttin an der Eichstädter Warte.


----------



## hallunke (31. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, auch der dezente Hinweis von kalihalde. Das steinalte Original gibt´s im Landesmuseum für Vorgeschichte, und das hier ist die nicht so alte Nachbildung.
Aber immerhin steht diese am Originalfundort.
Ritter darf weiter dransein...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juni 2016)

In welchem Tunnel hocke ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juni 2016)

So sieht es von der Ferne aus:





In ca. 10 km Entfernung fiel ein König während einer Schlacht. Der gesuchte Ort selbst liegt im Reich eines anderen Herrschers, des Radl-Zaren und Wanderkaisers Udo des I.


----------



## kalihalde (2. Juni 2016)

Wenn der Radl-Zar Udo der I. nicht mag, versuche ich mal, mich der Lösung zu nähern.

Das ganze sieht aus, als ob da ein künstliches Fließgewässer durchgeleitet wird.
Vielleicht musste das Fließgewässer aus seinem ursprünglichen Bett weichen, damit die dadurch gewonnene Fläche einer anderen Nutzung zugeführt werden konnte? 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hallunke (2. Juni 2016)

Wundert mich sowieso, dass Udo sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, oder zwei drei der anderen Merseburger... 
Das gezeigte Fließgewässer, oder sagen wir halt "Der Bach" gehört zu den Dingen, die er mir schon gezeigt hat (nicht ganz dieselbe Stelle zwar). Das monströse Betonbauwerk unmittelbarer nebenan finde ich auch total spannend.
Aber durchgeradelt seid Ihr da nicht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2016)

@kalihalde: wie künstlich das kleine Fließgewässer ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Es besteht aus angelegten Gräben, aber auch natürliche Wasserlaufe wurden in dieses System eingebunden, über die Jahre wurde dieses Wassersystem auch immer mal abgeändert. Aber richtig, hier sollte mal was Großes entstehen, daher dieser Durchlauf. Das "Große" wurde übrigens schon angefangen (siehe Bild). Und hat was mit dem halleschen Kanal zu tun.
Der gefallene König ziehrt übrigens die Urkrostitzer-Flaschen.
@hallunke: Der Bach war schon richtig. Aber eigentlich fließt der nur an einer Stelle durch, vielleicht habt ihr euch den Ausgang angeguckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBond (3. Juni 2016)

Moin,
dank der zwei äußerst wertvollen Tipps von Hallunke  und mit Maps hab ich die Stelle jetzt gefunden (also zuerst das unvollendete Bauwerk und danach auch den Tunnel).

Aus Mangel an Bildern (und weil ja Hallunke eigentlich zuerst die Lösung wußte) löse ich aber mal noch nicht auf.


----------



## hallunke (4. Juni 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> ...(und weil ja Hallunke eigentlich zuerst die Lösung wußte)...


na ich glaube fast, dass kalihalde die Lösung auch in seiner Umschreibung hatte. Und Google Maps ist doch kein verbotenes Hilfsmittel.

Will keiner lösen, Udo scheint auch verschollen zu sein (krank? Urlaub?)
Ich warte mal noch etwas...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2016)

So bin wieder zurück aus der schönen holsteinischen Schweiz, bei Sonne satt und heißen Temperaturen. Man konnte es nur im Wald auszuhalten beim Dosen suchen, da war es zwar angenehm kühl, aber die Mücken waren in Schwärmen um uns herum.


----------



## hallunke (5. Juni 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> S...die Mücken waren in Schwärmen um uns herum.


Da habe ich kürzlich gelesen, die Mücken wären die größten Raubtiere Schwedens...

Du kennst doch ganz bestimmt die Stelle auf des Ritters Rätsel?


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2016)

Versuch es mal mit dem Floßgraben
http://www.leuna-stadt.de/koetzschau/flossgraben.pdf
Schleuse Wüsteneutzsch https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elster-Saale-Kanal
http://saaleelsterkanal.de/bauwerke/schleuse/index.html


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juni 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> Du kennst doch ganz bestimmt die Stelle auf des Ritters Rätsel?


 
Rethorische Frage?


----------



## hallunke (5. Juni 2016)

...rethorisch gemeint...
obwohl, Hasifisch, Du hast es doch auch schon raus...


----------



## hallunke (6. Juni 2016)

Ach was, es ist ja schon viel drüber geredet worden.
Das gesuchte Detail befindet sich südöstlich von Merseburg, in der Ecke Kreypau, Wüsteneutzsch, Wallendorf.
Da wo der Ritter mit seinen Begleiterinnen den Blick ins Innere einer Schleusenruine genießt, muss man sich umdrehen, ca. 226m nach Westen gehen (oder radeln). Da kommt ein Teilstück des Kanals, wo schon Wasser drin ist. Anscheinend hatten die Erbauer damals vor, den Bach ( der "Der Bach" heißt) unter dem entstehenden Kanalbett hindurchzuführen. Dazu dient der gesuchte Tunnel. Zur Verdeutlichung mal ein Kartenausschnitt:







und ein Luftbild von Tante Google:






in der von Udo angegebenen Website zum Saale-Elster-Kanal findet man unter:
http://saaleelsterkanal.de/geschichtliches/vision2025/index.html
ganz unten einige 3D-Skizzen eines für die zukünftige Erschließnung des Kanals womöglich so geplanten Schiffshebewerkes, die ich damals für den Verein von Dirk Becker gemacht hatte (Dirk Becker durfte er draufschreiben, ich wollte nicht mit erscheinen)
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo Hallunke, das ist völlig richtig! Das, was da fließt, wird "der Bach" genannt. Aber irgendwie scheint in diesem auch ein Zweig vom Elsterfloßgraben aufzugehen. Vielleicht bringt ja jemand Licht in's Dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (7. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, etwas weiter südöstlich wird es dann ganz verwirrend. Bei Schladebach etwa fließen Elsterfloßgraben und der Bach mal ineinander, dann wieder neben- und schließlich auseinander. Und obendrein kommen genau dort noch so zwei... drei(?) Pissener Gräben hinzu. Interessante Namen insgesamt für die ganzen Fließgewässer, woran mögen sie da gedacht haben...

Ich muss ja sagen, das war für mich alles Terra Incognita (bis auf die Ecke mit der Schleuse), bis ich eben von Udo den Bach gezeigt bekam, bzw. bis ich neulich Eure Tour grob nachgefahren war. Interessante Tour war es und die Natur ist ja auch ganz ok.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Hallunke, das ist völlig richtig! Das, was da fließt, wird "der Bach" genannt. Aber irgendwie scheint in diesem auch ein Zweig vom Elsterfloßgraben aufzugehen. Vielleicht bringt ja jemand Licht in's Dunkel.


Hier findet ihr die benötigten Informationen: http://www.elsterflossgraben.de/media/4856df97339fd0c7ffff807cfffffff1.pdf
_*Hier der weitere Verlauf von Lützen?* 
Nachdem er die Wasserscheide zwischen Saale und Elster hinter Kaja durchflossen hat, wird er in einer Talmulde in einem 250 Meter langen Stauweiher angestaut. Kurz vor Lützen hat man an der ehemaligen Abdeckerei den kleinen Kanal in zwei Arme geteilt. Während der eine Zweig durch Lützen fließt, die Zuckerfabrik versorgte und als Eller- oder Persebach Teuditz erreicht und bei Bad Dürrenberg (Balditz) in die Saale fließt, strebt der andere Arm weiter in nördlicher Richtung die B 87 querend dem Dorfe Kötzschau zu und mündet an Schladebach und Friedensdorf vorbeifließend in die Luppe und von dort in die Saale. *Durch ein übersetzendes Tagebaugroßgerät wurde er 1975 ab Kötzschau wasserlos und danach zwischen Wüsteneutsch und Friedensdorf untergepflügt.*
Quelle:http://www.stadt-luetzen.de/de/wasserlaeufe-wasserbauwerke.html_


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juni 2016)

Hatte von der Ecke bis vor kurzem auch keinen Schimmer, waren böhmische Dörfer für mich. Wobei die Entdeckung für mich das Rippachtal (etwas weiter südlich) war. Sehr schön und hübsche Wege, hatte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## hallunke (10. Juni 2016)

Jetzt habe ich wieder etwas herumgetrödelt, war ich dran?
Also, wo kam mir dieses Jüngelchen entgegengesaust...?


----------



## hallunke (14. Juni 2016)

Ich ziehe das Bild zurück...
Wahrscheinlich bin ich etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, der Typ hatte mir so gut gefallen.
Naja, aber ich sehe es ein, wird wohl zu schwer, da es nicht die allertypischste Mountainbike Gegend ist. Wenn ich aber von meinen Spassrunden am Petersberg nach Hause rolle, komme ich öfter mal an dieser Unterführung entlang:






Das gesuchte Detail wäre ganz hinten rechts, da wo das Rad steht.
Die Unterführung ist in Halle wo es hinter dem Möbelhaus Lührmann Richtung Holzplatz geht, oben drüber ist die B 80 nach Eisleben und Halle-Neustadt.
Ich möchte also, da ich es etwas vergeigt habe, den Rätselstaffelstab einfach mal weiter reichen (z.B. Hasifish, kalihalde, ...) Wer hat etwas?
viele Grüße und sorry noch mal
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## h3x3r (15. Juni 2016)

Ich hab gestern ne Weile gegrübelt, da ich mir sicher war das Bild schon mal gesehen zu haben. Es ist mir aber partout nicht eingefallen. Ich bin dort auch schon einige Male lang gefahren.

Da du es nun aber aufgelöst hast, bin ich mal so frei und stelle ein neues Bild ein.

Wo habe ich diese fragile Brücke überquert und um welchen "Fluß" handelt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Juni 2016)

Könnte die Brücke über die Götsche hinter Naundorf in Rt. Priester parallel zur Bahn sein. Wenn sie es ist, dann wäre sie nicht unbedingt wacklig, blöder ist, daß da ein paar Bohlen fehlen. Wenn man da drüberrauschen will, zerkloppt man sich unweigerlich die Bereifung (jedenfalls mit 'ner Starrgabel). 
Falls es nicht diese Brücke ist, habe ich auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## h3x3r (16. Juni 2016)

Das ist korrekt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juni 2016)

Wo machen wir Pause? Ist eine Ecke, die eigentlich jeder kennt, dieser Platz selber war mir neu, sozusagen eine Entdeckung für mich. Wir waren zu Fuß dort, sollte aber (bis auf die letzten Meter) mit dem Rad gehen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2016)

Super Aussicht, aber ich weiß leider nicht wo man diese Aussicht genießen kann.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juni 2016)

Tja, rauskriegen, was Du da siehst und schon wird der Standort klarer. Als Tipp: neben den Häusern im Tal kleben rechts an einem Hügel noch ein paar Gebäude (sehr unscharf). Die solte jder kennen.


----------



## neonel (16. Juni 2016)

Recht eindeutig ist ja in der Ferne rechts am Berg das Schloss von Wernigerode zu erkennen. Man schaut also über nen Berg und über Hasserode. Ich tippe mal auf die Wolfsklippen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juni 2016)

Na klar, Hasserode und Schloß stimmen schon mal. Aber nicht die Teufelsklippe, es ist viel näher dran.
Merkwürdigerweise gibt es keinerlei Hinweisschilder oder Wegweiser zu dieser Klippe. Andererseits wurde die Bank (auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen) von einem ganz in der Nähe liegenden Forsthaus gestiftet.

So sieht es ein paar Schritte hinter unserem Rastplatz aus:


----------



## neonel (16. Juni 2016)

mmmhh, also im unteren rechten Bildteil ist dann der Hippelhangweg zu sehen?
Auch wenn ich da bestimmt schon dutzende Male vorbeigefahren sein werde, weis ich nicht genau wo das ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Juni 2016)

Hippelhangweg stimmt. Die gesuchte Klippe sieht man vom Tal aus eigentlich nicht. 
Als weiteren Tipp: falls man auf gesuchter Klippe den plötzlichen Appetit auf einen Kaffee oder ein Bier verspürt, braucht es nur ca. 5 min Fußweg und man kann sich was bestellen. 
Auf Komoot ist der gesuchte Ort nebst Wegen eingetragen, bei GoogleEarth gibt es ein paar Bilder dazu.


----------



## fm7775 (19. Juni 2016)

Kleine Renne Klippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juni 2016)

Stimmt genau! Ich war schon oft in der Ecke, aber noch nie auf der Renneklippe. Ist schön da oben. Eventuell kann man dort auch mit Anschluss "kleine Renne" (da kreuzt der Web einfach nur die Bielsteinchaussee) ganz gut mit dem Rad fahren.
Dann mache bitte weiter,


----------



## fm7775 (20. Juni 2016)

ok, dass ging ja schnell. dann muss ich ja heute noch mal schnell los. Muss erst mein Bike wegbringen, dann noch Laminat verlegen, wird wohl ein Konservenbild.


----------



## fm7775 (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn es das ist, woran ich denke, dann erinnert der Stein an eine sehr schlimme Sache die sich in ein paar Tagen jährt.
Udo und Hallunke haben sie wahrscheinlich noch bewußt miterlebt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2016)

Ja, ich kann mich daran noch erinnern. 94 Menschen fanden einen grausamen Tod, davon 44 Schulkinder die auf den Weg in ein Ferienlager waren.


----------



## powermac (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo

das ist der Gedenkstein am Bahnhof Langenweddingen, der an das Zugunglück am 06. Juli 1967 erinnert.

VG Janine


----------



## fm7775 (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Janine, Hallo Udo, Hallo Marc, 

völlig korrekt. grausam, hatte mal einen Bericht gesehen, eine Ärztin im Praktischen Jahr, damals in Blumenberg wurde interviewt. Diese Ärzte hat sich später in Möckern niedergelassen


----------



## powermac (27. Juni 2016)

Wo befindet sich dieses Gewässer und wie heisst es?


----------



## h3x3r (28. Juni 2016)

Das sieht aus wie die beiden Westenteiche in Brachstedt. Die Brücke ist allerdings derzeit gesperrt, da sie defekt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (29. Juni 2016)

Genau du hast Recht. Dann bist du nun dran


----------



## h3x3r (29. Juni 2016)

Wo war ich hier und welches Bauwerk sieht man im Hintergrund?


----------



## powermac (29. Juni 2016)

du stehst nicht zufälligerweise an einem Steinbruch oberhalb von Stassfurt und schaust auf den Wasserturm von Stassfurt?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juni 2016)

Ich denke, daß er nicht wie ein Wasserturm, sondern wie ein hoher Thurm aussieht!


----------



## h3x3r (29. Juni 2016)

@powermac : Nein.

@Ritter Runkel scheint die Lösung schon parat zu haben.


----------



## kalihalde (29. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Gestein sollte es sich um Rhyolith bzw. Porphyr handeln. Der Porphyr bildet in dieser Gegend kleine Erhebungen, die das Landschaftsbild dort prägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2016)

Das könnte der ehemalige Porphyrbruch nördlich des Spitzberges sein.


----------



## h3x3r (29. Juni 2016)

@Udo1: Damit hast du ein Teil der Frage richtig beantwortet.


----------



## powermac (30. Juni 2016)

Ich denke es könnte das Schloss Hohenturm sein.

VG


----------



## h3x3r (30. Juni 2016)

Ich lasse es mal gelten. Exakt handelt es sich um den Bergfried, der der Namensgeber des Ortes Hohenthurm ist. Der Turm war zuerst da (um 934), dass Schloss folgte erst 1736.

Nähere Infos dazu hier: http://www.hohenthurm.de/index.html

Ihr dürft Euch jetzt streiten, wer als nächstes dran ist.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2016)

Ich lasse *powermac* gerne den Vortritt


----------



## powermac (30. Juni 2016)

Ok danke Udo  

An welchem Gebäude befindet sich diese Statue und welchen Beruf übt der Bewohner aus?


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juli 2016)

more Input please


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2016)

Ja ein kleiner Tipp wäre schon hilfreich


----------



## powermac (5. Juli 2016)

Ok ein Tip:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube, in diesem Haus wurde das Schwarze Loch entdeckt. Also im Erdgeschoss.

Ist vermutlich bei euch gleich um die Ecke im Paulusviertel, kommt mit zumindest bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h3x3r (12. Juli 2016)

Wir brauchen Input!


----------



## powermac (12. Juli 2016)

Ok hier noch ein bissl mehr Bild vielleicht erkennt man jetzt was der Bewohner des Hauses ausübt 



 

Wenn es morgen nicht gelöst wird, löse ich auf und der nächste ist dran


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juli 2016)

Na dann will ich mal nicht so sein.
Es sollte in Halle sein, wenn auch nicht das Paulusviertel, sondern ein Viertel, das derzeit einen Namen sucht .



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... kommt mir zumindest bekannt vor.


Bist Du ja auch jahrelang täglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit vorbeigefahren.

Es handelt sich um die Fassade der Bäckerei Neubauer in der Adam-Kuckhoff-Straße 31, wenn ich mich nicht irre.






Eine schöne Zeit wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Schwöre ja auf die Backwaren von Backmarie


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Juli 2016)

Hm, da fahre ich bis heute wirklich fast jeden Tag mit dem Rad dran vorbei. Aber ich bin meist in Eile, außerdem (rechts vor links) schaue ich immer angestrengt in die Gütchenstrasse, ob da wer Vorfahrt hat. Die Ausrede gilt leider nicht für den Rückweg.


----------



## powermac (13. Juli 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hm, da fahre ich bis heute wirklich fast jeden Tag mit dem Rad dran vorbei. Aber ich bin meist in Eile, außerdem (rechts vor links) schaue ich immer angestrengt in die Gütchenstrasse, ob da wer Vorfahrt hat. Die Ausrede gilt leider nicht für den Rückweg.



Dann hättest du es aber auf jedenfall schon sehen müssen, denn die Gütchenstraße kommt vor der Franz-Andres-Straße wo auch rechts vor links ist. Ist nämlich genau das Eckhaus an der Franz Andres Straße 

Nun darf kalihalde wieder ein Bild posten...


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juli 2016)

Danke, @powermac .

Wo bin ich?





Viel Spaß beim Raten wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte zuerst, daß da euer Meerschweinchen ruht. Aber da steht was von Förster und 18... , vieleicht entziffert jemand anders noch mehr.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2016)

Also das könnte in der Dübener Heide sein.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juli 2016)

Förster, ja = waldreiche Gegend
waldreiche Gegend = Dübener Heide, nein.

Bin ein wenig im Umzugsstress. Kann sein, dass ich bald erst mal keinen Internetzugang habe. Ist dann also nicht so, dass ich nicht antworten wöllte.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Juli 2016)

Per Bildforensik und Guugl:
Dort im Hohesteintal in der Nähe von Sangerhausen wurde im Februar 1847 die Leiche des Försters Letz gefunden.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juli 2016)

Ging ja schneller als gedacht, @Hasifisch .
Das Holzkreuz steht westlich von Grillenberg/Sangerhausen.





... und weiter geht´s mit Hasifisch.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juli 2016)

Sorry, habe mich vertan und das falsches Thema gewählt


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juli 2016)

Ups, jetzt war ich zwischenzeitlich im Urlaub.
Da es so lange gedauert hat, dafür jetzt um so schwerer...


----------



## Matthes (24. Juli 2016)

Ich tippe mal auf Osterwieck?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juli 2016)

Verflixt, doch zu leicht...  Dann mach mal weiter.
Kommst du aus der Ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (25. Juli 2016)

Ich komme eher aus der Nähe des Försterkreuzes , hab aber auch familiäre Bande in das nördliche Harzvorland

Dann hier mal eine (hoffe ich zumindest) Herausforderung:


----------



## fm7775 (29. Juli 2016)

eine alte Warte im Wald


----------



## Matthes (29. Juli 2016)

Nicht ganz, das war deutlich mehr als eine Warte. Die Aufnahme oben zeigt den Bergfried. 
Hier noch ein Foto als evtl. Hilfe:






Und Noch ein Tipp, hier war der Geburtsort eines Minnesängers, na, Ideen?


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2016)

Es könnte die "Alte Burg in Mohrungen" sein.


----------



## Matthes (29. Juli 2016)

Udo-100% richtig, der Wanderpokal geht an Dich


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2016)

Matthes schrieb:


> Udo-100% richtig, der Wanderpokal geht an Dich


Danke Matthes,
bin gerade wieder aus Thüringen vom Geocaching zurück. Werde ein neues Bild suchen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2016)

Nun ich habe eins gefunden,
zu was für ein Gebäude gehört diese Spitze?


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2016)

Das sieht mir nach einer "Kirchturmspitze" aus, @Udo1.
Die Zierelemente haben etwas nordisches. Könnte eine skandinavische Stabkirche sein, aber in Sachsen-Anhalt?

Beste Urlaubsgrüße sendet
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nach einer "Kirchturmspitze" aus, @Udo1.
> Die Zierelemente haben etwas nordisches. Könnte eine skandinavische Stabkirche sein, aber in Sachsen-Anhalt?
> 
> Beste Urlaubsgrüße sendet
> kalihalde


Ja noch Sachsen-Anhalt. 
Dein Urlaubswetter an der Küste scheint ja noch super zu sein.


----------



## Matthes (2. August 2016)

Ich tippe mal auf die Stabkirche am Albrechtshaus in Stiege ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2016)

Matthes schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die Stabkirche am Albrechtshaus in Stiege ?


Genau die ist es.



 
Na dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## Matthes (2. August 2016)

Na, da nehm ich den Ball doch gleich auf...


----------



## Matthes (6. August 2016)

Hmm, keiner eine Idee?

Dann hier noch ein Bild, damit sollte es einfacher werden:


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2016)

Oben ist es die Wappensäule am Jagdschloss Spiegelsberge Halberstadt.
Das zweite Bild ist das Jagdschloss


----------



## Matthes (6. August 2016)

Tja Udo, Treffer, der Wanderpokal geht wieder an Dich


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2016)

Matthes schrieb:


> Tja Udo, Treffer, der Wanderpokal geht wieder an Dich


ja das war eine kurze Radtour zu unserer Himmelfahrtstour 2016 am Anreisetag.
Ich suche mal.


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2016)

Wo stehe ich gerade, was befindet sich am linken Bildrand und worauf wird geschaut?
Der Ort genügt auch schon.


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2016)

Tipp: Im Burgstieg kann man gut essen.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2016)

Also "Unterer Teich" in Stiege ist wahrscheinlich klar.
Ungewöhnliche Perspektiv. Ich denke, du standest am Ufer mit der Kirchstraße/Harzhochstraße und dem Schloss im Rücken. Dann sollte dort ganz links vielleicht etwas von der Kirche zu sehen sein. Weiter rechts auf der anderen Seite kommen dann wohl die alte Schule und das Haus am See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2016)

Hasifisch, alles richtig. Dann mach doch bitte weiter. Werde mich jetzt mal schnell 3 Tage durch Thüringen durch den Hainich bis nach Hause bewegen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2016)

Hier ist ja nun schon einige Zeit Ruhe, da mache ich einfach mal weiter.
Wo war ich gewesen

 ?


----------



## Matthes (7. November 2016)

Sieht aus wie eine Kupferschieferhalde im Mansfelder Land, Nähe Klostermansfeld?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. November 2016)

Auf denen wächst meistens gar nichts.

Liegt der Steinbruch am linken Bildrand an der Saale?


----------



## Matthes (7. November 2016)

@Ritter Runkel

Bei den jüngeren hast Du Recht, diese Halde scheint recht klein, stammt also wahrscheinlich aus einer Zeit, als kurz unter der Oberfläche abgebaut wurde, daher sicher einige hundert Jahre alt. Der Abbau in Oberflächennähe war auch nur in den Randbereichen des Kupferschiefervorkommens (ehemaliges Zechsteinmeer) möglich. In Eisleben/Sangerhausen liegen die Schieferschichten deutlich tiefer. Im Bereich Mansfeld/Siebigerode/Klostermansfeld findet man auf den Feldern einige derartig kleine und bewachsene Halden. Bin auf die Auflösung gespannt...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. November 2016)

Ich hatte mehr die bei Welfesholz/Gerbstedt vor Augen, die sind ein paar hundert Jahre alt und da wächst gar nüscht drauf (den Kupferverbindungen sei Dank).

Ich denke, daß dieser Hügel hier keine Halde sondern ein Porphyrhuckel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (7. November 2016)

Ja, da könntest Du auch Recht haben(beim Reinzoomen, soweit das bei der Auflösung möglich ist) sieht das wie ein Fels aus.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2016)

warm RR


----------



## h3x3r (7. November 2016)

Das könnte eine der Erhebungen der Lunzberge sein.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2016)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Das könnte eine der Erhebungen der Lunzberge sein.


Ja es ist in der Nähe des Lunzberges. Vom Standort der Aufnahme ca. 332 m SO ist der Lunzberg.
Dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## h3x3r (8. November 2016)

Wer ist die abgebildete Dame und wo steht sie?


----------



## kalihalde (8. November 2016)

Der Mädchenname der Dame sollte Sophie Auguste Friederike Prinzessin von Anhalt-Zerbst sein. Bekannt wurde sie aber später als Zarin von Russland, Katharina II., die Große genannt. Das Denkmal steht in ihrer "Heimatstadt" Zerbst.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## h3x3r (8. November 2016)

Das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## kalihalde (8. November 2016)

Der russische Doppeladler hat mich zur Lösung geführt .

Hier gibt es ein Bild aus der Konserve. Wie heißt das Gebäude und wo steht es?





Viel Spaß beim Rätseln wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hallunke (8. November 2016)

Das hübsche Bike steht in der Saline in Halle, im Saalhornspeicher (würde ich denken):


Dieses 1820 auf der Saalhorn genannten Landzunge an der Mündung der Saale in die Elbe bei Groß- Rosenburg erbaute Gebäude diente als Lagerstätte für hallesches Salz, welches dort auf Elbkähne verladen wurde.

Im Jahre 1845 wurde das s.g. Salzmagazin Nr. 3 abgetragen und nach Halle auf die Königliche Saline umgesetzt. In dieser Zeit begann sich Halle zu einer Großstadt mit Handel und entsprechender Infrastruktur zu entwickeln. *Seit dieser Zeit wird diese Lagerhalle Saalhorn bzw. Saalhornmagazin genannt.*

und einen schönen Abend wünscht
hallunke


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. November 2016)

Das Gebäude habe ich auch erkannt, aber die Historie und der Name des Lagerhauses war mir völlig unbekannt. Interessant sind übrigens die dürren Reste einer Gleisanlage, die man davor in Richtung der Mansfelder Strasse erkennen kann. Die sollten evtl. zur Pfännerschaftlichen Kohlebahn gehören, die einst (u.a.) von der Grube Alt-Zscherben (jetzt Friedhofsteich Ha-Neu) kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (8. November 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... dürren Reste einer Gleisanlage, die man davor in Richtung der Mansfelder Strasse erkennen kann. Die sollten evtl. zur Pfännerschaftlichen Kohlebahn gehören, die einst (u.a.) von der Grube Alt-Zscherben (jetzt Friedhofsteich Ha-Neu) kam...


ist das die Kohlenbahn, deren Brücke noch heute hinter dem Lührmann (ehem. Karstadt, ehem. Centrum) - Parkplatz die Saale überquert und unter der (Brücke) ein schöner Schlängelpfad an der Saale zum Radeln einlädt?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. November 2016)

Ja, die meine ich.
Wobei mir gerade leichte Zweifel kommen, ob diese Gleisreste nicht doch eher zu einer Feldbahn (die muss es da auch gegeben haben) gehören. Am besten mal mit 'nem Zollstock dort vorbeifahren und messen.

Sehr interessant und vermittelt einen Eindruck von der Größe der pfännerschaftlichen Betriebe:

http://feldbahner.forumieren.de/t63...anschlieser-der-pfannerschaft-von-halle-saale

Leider findet man kaum noch was, zu lange her und nicht solide (wie eine Normalspurstrecke) gebaut. Vor allem der Bau von Ha-Neu, der Hochstrasse/Magistrale und dem Centrum-Kaufhaus/Karstadt hat fast alle Spuren getilgt.


----------



## kalihalde (9. November 2016)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber ich komme gerade von einer Zeitreise in meine Jungend






@hallunke hat´s richtig gelöst. Bei dem Namen ist das ja fast eine Verpflichtung .

Eine gute Nacht wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Da steht auch noch eine montanhistorische Tour um Halle aus, @Ritter Runkel. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal noch.


----------



## hallunke (9. November 2016)

Naja, Name...
bin ja ein Zugezogener Hallunke...
Montanhistorisch fände ich auch interessant, würdet Ihr noch jemand mitnehmen (wenn der Termin passt), und danke Marc für den herrlichen Link zu den Anlagen der Pfännerschaft, ganz super!

Wo also steht diese Ruine (ich hatte es zuerst blöde formuliert, jetzt besser):







Nicht antworten: Neben einem Rad (hinter dem Geäst), das meine ich nicht...
viel Erfolg wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (10. November 2016)

Ich habe die verwirrende Formulierung von gestern geändert - die Ruine steht natürlich noch an Ort und Stelle (das Bild ist von gestern)
so nun also...
vG


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2016)

Ich glaube, da bin ich noch nicht vorbeigefahren. Vielleicht ein kleiner Tipp


----------



## hallunke (10. November 2016)

Jetzt wundere ich mich aber Udo, Du bist doch garantiert auch schon dort gewesen... einige Male waren wir sogar gemeinsam ganz nahe dran!

Als Tipp habe ich später ein weiteres Foto parat mit leicht verschobenem Blickwinkel, da deutet sich hinter dem Baum noch etwas ab.
Aber auf die Schnelle, hm?!?
Erstmal so viel: Nördlich von Halle


----------



## kalihalde (10. November 2016)

Das Baumaterial könnte auch ein Hinweis darstellen. Früher hat man ja noch nicht Naturstein aus China importiert .

Ansonsten halte ich mich mal zurück, soll ja kein Pingpong werden.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hallunke (10. November 2016)

Ach, ich glaube mal, die haben da oben nicht Tischtennis gespielt.
vG

PS: Anmerkung mit zwei Hinweisen (+der von kalihalde + Norden von Halle, sind schon vier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (10. November 2016)

der nächste Hinweis:
wenn der Betrachter einen Schritt nach links tritt, kann er zwei Sachen besser erkennen






(einmal das Rad, das andere sage ich jetzt nicht). Aber nun müsste doch...
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## h3x3r (11. November 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> der nächste Hinweis:
> wenn der Betrachter einen Schritt nach links tritt



dann erblickt er die Stiftskirche St. Petrus, welche auf dem Petersberg trohnt und schon von weitem zu sehen ist.


----------



## hallunke (11. November 2016)

...oder so, ein ganz ähnliches Foto wäre dann das nächste geworden.
Danke für die richtige Lösung.
Da zeigt sich wieder wie eine kleine Veränderung des Betrachterstandpunktes neue Erkenntnisse zutage fördert...
Bei dem zweiten Bild von mir (das mit dem einen Schritt links) taucht hinter dem Baum der Fernsehturm im Dunst auf, war dann ja alles klar (Baumaterial aus den umliegenden Steinbrüchen, Oben = Berg, nördlich von Halle, Glaube = Kloster, Fernsehturm).
Übrigens habe ich zwei alte Zeichnungen gefunden, die belegen, dass diese Ruine schon 1740 bzw. 1840 herum existierte. Und - Udo - noch nie dort gewesen - ich glaub´s ja nicht...

Prima aufgelöst, h3x3r, und bitte weitermachen!


----------



## h3x3r (11. November 2016)

Und schon geht's weiter. In welchem Ort hab ich hier gerastet? Bonus: Wie heißt das Gewässer?


----------



## h3x3r (11. November 2016)

1. Hinweis: Der gesuchte Ort liegt nördlich des zuletzt gesuchten Ortes.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. November 2016)

Na toll, nördlich der Fuhne/Landgraben gibt es Teiche ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (11. November 2016)

Man könnte ja vielleicht im Ausschlußverfahren... ???


----------



## h3x3r (12. November 2016)

2. Hinweis: Unweit des gesuchten Teiches befindet dies hier:


----------



## h3x3r (15. November 2016)

Scheint ne harte Nuss zu sein, daher der 3. Hinweis: Der gesuchte Teich befindet sich im "Dorf des Teufels".


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. November 2016)

Ist das ein slawischer Name?


----------



## h3x3r (15. November 2016)

Ja.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. November 2016)

Im tschechischen heißt der Teufel Cert (C mit Winkel drüber, wird wie "tsch" ausgesprochen). Da liegt nördlich des Petersberges der Ort *Tschortewitz* auf der Hand. Die kleinen Tümpel auf der (Komoot-)Karte haben aber keine Insel drauf. Allerdings gibt es eine Strasse "Am Badeteich". Im Satellitenbild entdeckt man dann da tatsächlich einen Tümpel mit Insel.


----------



## h3x3r (15. November 2016)

Das lass ich gelten. Ganz exakt heißt der Ort Schortewitz. Der gesuchte Teich ist der Steinteich. Auf dem zweiten Bild ist der Badeteich zu sehen, der auch schon als Feuerlöschteich fungierte.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. November 2016)

Ja klar, war ein Schreibfehler. Der Ort steht korrekt auf der Karte.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. November 2016)

Ich musste erstmal Bilder sichten. 

Wo waren wir? Und (als erster Tipp) Thüringer dürfen auch mitlösen. Aber es ist in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## hallunke (18. November 2016)

Oh, hart am Rand zu Thüringen, dort will ja jeder, dass Thüringen schon genau an seinem Haus anfängt!
Da oben bist Du also auch schon auf Erkundung gewesen (markantes Portal).
Als Ex-dort-mal-in-der-Nähe-wohnender halte ich mich mal etwas zurück...
Und allen anderen viel Erfolg (Udo müsste eigentlich draufkommen)
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2016)

Ich halte mich auch zurück


----------



## HorstBond (18. November 2016)

Meine Recherche ergibt: Schloss Marienthal


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2016)

Ja Ja, an der südlichen Schlossmauer sind wir schon oft vorbei gefahren als wir von Heldrungen auf dem Finneweg gekommen sind


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2016)

Völlig korrekte Lösung!
Kannte ich bis dieses Frühjahr gar nicht. Wir sind die Finne aus Rt. Bottendorf /Unstrut (Übernachtung in der Kupfermühle ist sehr empfehlenswert) kommend über Lossa und Rastenberg langeradelt und waren dann ob der großen Anlage doch sehr erstaunt. Sie scheint aber bekannter, als ich dachte. Zumindest schnell gelöst.


----------



## HorstBond (21. November 2016)

Ich war dort auch noch nicht, aber hier im Forum hatte ich schon mal was davon gelesen. Der Hinweis mit der Grenze zu Thüringen hat dann bei google recht schnell die Lösung gebracht.


----------



## HorstBond (21. November 2016)

Da mach ich gleich mal weiter.

Wo war ich letztes Wochenende?











Erst mal ohne weitere Hinweise. Vielleicht weiß es ja schon jemand. (Udo z.B.)


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2016)

Habe mich zwar noch nicht auf dieser Bank von dem Anstieg erholt, aber es ist wohl der ökumenische Wanderweg auf der Höhe des linken Saaletals, oder wird wohl auch Weinbergweg genannt.


----------



## HorstBond (21. November 2016)

Den Namen des Berges oder des nächsten Ortes hätte ich schon gern. Oder hältst du dich mit der Lösung vornehm zurück?


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Den Namen des Berges oder des nächsten Ortes hätte ich schon gern. Oder hältst du dich mit der Lösung vornehm zurück?


Der Sendemast im Hintergrund, müsste der Mast sein, der im Bauhof Naumburg in Fränkenau steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBond (21. November 2016)

Nein das ist leider nicht richtig. Saaletal linkseitig war schon gut, aber nicht zwischen Naumburg und Bad Kösen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. November 2016)

Vielleicht gibt es für den unwissenden Rest noch einen anderen Bildausschnitt. Daß man von der Klaus-Bank in ein Tal guckt, hatte ich vermutet, aber das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

Dann muss ich auch passen, es gibt zwar noch einen Aussichtspunkt mit Bank am Saalebogen bei Himmelreich, aber da scheint die Vegitation im Bild nicht zu passen.


----------



## HorstBond (22. November 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es für den unwissenden Rest noch einen anderen Bildausschnitt. Daß man von der Klaus-Bank in ein Tal guckt, hatte ich vermutet, aber das war's dann auch schon.



Klar gibts den, ist ja aber ein Rätsel und wenn´s zu einfach ist macht es ja keinen Spaß. 
Also von der Klaus Bank hat man u.a. diese Aussicht:


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

Ja es könnte der Wanderweg von Stenndorf Richtung Großheringen sein, es ist ein schöner Wanderweg, den bin ich aber das letzte Mal vor vielen Jahren gefahren und da gab es die Clausbank sicher noch nicht. Ich glaube in der Nähe ist wohl der Katzenberg.


----------



## HorstBond (22. November 2016)

Ne Udo falsche Richtung, weiter nach Nord-Ost. 
Der Berg auf dem ich stand trägt übrigens auch einen Tiernamen.
(Womöglich habe ich einen Weg gefunden den Udo noch nicht befahren hat )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> .....
> (Womöglich habe ich einen Weg gefunden den Udo noch nicht befahren hat )


Das wird gut möglich sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2016)

Ich tippe, die Bank steht in der Nähe von Goseck Richtung Leißling an der alten CC Strecke ...aber ich habe mich schon oft verschätzt. [emoji4]


----------



## HorstBond (22. November 2016)

Applaus Applaus, wir haben einen Gewinner. 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich tippe, die Bank steht in der Nähe von Goseck Richtung Leißling an der alten CC Strecke ...aber ich habe mich schon oft verschätzt. [emoji4]



...genau da ist es, man kann die Bank auf dem Bild auch ganz klein erkennen. Ich bin aus Lobitzsch kommend über den Igelsberg nach Goseck zum Schloss gefahren. Eine sehr schöne Stecke mit einigen tollen Aussichtspunkten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2016)

Prima, ich kenne auch mal was. [emoji41] 

...etwas nördlicher aufgenommen 




...wie heißt der Ort der etwas westlich liegt? Dort habe ich den besten Erdbeereisbecher seit der Wende gegessen. [emoji2]


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich tippe, die Bank steht in der Nähe von Goseck Richtung Leißling an der alten CC Strecke ...aber ich habe mich schon oft verschätzt. [emoji4]


Jetzt, wo du es sagst, erkenne ich auch Leißling


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .... Dort habe ich den besten Erdbeereisbecher seit der Wende gegessen. [emoji2]


Erdbeereisbecher mit Schokoeis, schmeckt besser als mit Erdbeereis?
ist das oben die Elbe und im Vordergrund die Saale?


----------



## hallunke (22. November 2016)

Ist das mit dem Eisbecher in hmhmhm... (jetzt hätte ich es beinahe schon gesagt) schon das nächste Rätsel?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Erdbeereisbecher mit Schokoeis, schmeckt besser als mit Erdbeereis?
> ist das oben die Elbe und im Vordergrund die Saale?


...ist die Elbe mit der Saale



hallunke schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem Eisbecher in hmhmhm... (jetzt hätte ich es beinahe schon gesagt) schon das nächste Rätsel?
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


...Kleine Zusatzaufgabe [emoji2] 
Ich kannte den Eismacher aus C..... noch nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

In dieser Eisdiele habe ich noch nicht pausiert, auf meinen Weg von Cuxhaven nach Merseburg im Juni 2010. Aber beim nächsten Mal halte ich da mal, ich glaube er heißt wohl Ernemann, an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> In dieser Eisdiele habe ich noch nicht pausiert, auf meinen Weg von Cuxhaven nach Merseburg im Juni 2010. Aber beim nächsten Mal halte ich da mal, ich glaube er heißt wohl Ernemann, an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2016)

Ihr habt zwar den Namen des westlich vom Foto gelegenen Ort nicht genannt, aber laut gedacht. ￼ 

Also entweder der @Udo1 oder @hallunke dürfen das nächste Bild stellen wenn der Ort noch genannt wird...der Ordnung wegen.[emoji4] 

Oder ein anderer Mitleser ist schneller mit der Benennung. 






...war eine schöne mehrtägige Runde mit Zelt... Saale/Elbe/Mulde und ein Stück Weiße Elster


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

hallunke mach du


----------



## hallunke (22. November 2016)

Udo, mach Du... (ich hatte außer `ner Andeutung doch gar nix genannt)


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2016)

Für den Zeitvertreib...




...solange bis Udo ein Bild findet und auch dieses Rätsel löst [emoji4]


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2016)

Bild habe ich gefunden, aber wo diese, wahrscheinlich Kirchenruine steht weiß ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bild habe ich gefunden, aber wo diese, wahrscheinlich Kirchenruine steht weiß ich wirklich nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 548921


Ich glaube dein Bild ist von einer anderen Kirche. 

Die Kirche, die ich meine, hat das weltgrößte Weihwasserlager [emoji2]


----------



## Bikermario (23. November 2016)

Merseburg 
Sixti ruine würde ich sagen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2016)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Merseburg
> Sixti ruine würde ich sagen.


Nein Mario, die steht nicht im Saalekreis und Halle und auch nicht im Burgenlandkreis.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2016)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Merseburg
> Sixti ruine würde ich sagen.


...Richtig [emoji4] 












Wenn Udo und hallunke nicht möchten [emoji4] 
...darf Bikermario weiter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (23. November 2016)

ja darf er, aber ich will unbedingt auch noch das Foto von ihm sehen, wie er heute Abend den Geiseltalsee beleuchtet...


----------



## Bikermario (23. November 2016)

Da das mit dem Bild leider nichts geworden ist (wegen Uralthandy) muß ich nun weitergeben. Ich habe nämlich auch kein anderes Bild auf Lager. Ach und übrigens, finde ich, kann ein Bild vom Geiseltalsee bei Nacht mit Beleuchtung von der Wilma nicht so schön sein, wie es sich live anzusehen.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## HorstBond (24. November 2016)

Ich denke Udo´s Rätsel ist noch gar nicht gelöst


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Ich denke Udo´s Rätsel ist noch gar nicht gelöst


...wenn ich mir das vom Udo nochmal durchlese...könntest du Recht haben. 
Sein Bild ist ein neues Rätsel [emoji4] 
und die Bemerkung bezieht sich auf mein Kirchenbild. 

Deswegen steht die Sixti Kirche auch nicht in Merseburg...weil Udo die Antwort auf sein Ratselbild bezog...jetzt wird alles klar. [emoji2] 
Ich dachte echt...Udo kennt Merseburg nicht. [emoji23] 

Aber zu Udos Ruinenbild...keine Ahnung wo es sein könnte.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Aber zu Udos Ruinenbild...keine Ahnung wo es sein könnte.


Ich kenn mich nach fast 10 Jahren ein ganz klein wenig in Merseburg aus.
Aber wie gesagt die gesuchte Kirche steht weder im Saalekreis, auch nicht in Halle und erst recht nicht im Burgenlandkreis.
Aber hier ein Tipp: Diese Kirche wurde am 08.04.1945 zerstört


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2016)

Halberstadt Franzosenkirche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Halberstadt Franzosenkirche...




 
Sehr gut, du bist dran.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2016)

...einen schönen Advent euch allen [emoji4] 


Hier das Rätsel... 




...ist es für mich auch [emoji4] 
Bitte helft mir bei der Zuordnung [emoji4]


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2016)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich glaube dort schon mal gestanden zu haben, Elbedamm linkes Ufer bei Dessau. In der Nähe vom Sieglitzer Berg. Gerade aus geht es zum Dianatenpel auf dem Elbedamm.
51° 51.907' 12° 19.543' müsste ungefähr die Koordinate sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2016)

Zu spät gesehen, Udo war schneller.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2016)

Danke @Udo1... habe es gefunden [emoji4] 

Dafür darfst du weiter machen [emoji106]


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2016)

Das war am 04.05.2010 

Suche noch schnell ein neues Bild


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2016)

Wo war ich denn hier im Jahre 2008?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2016)

Ihr seid noch schön auf Splitt gefahren ￼...ist mit persönlich lieber als die Asphaltpisten. (da ist man als Radfahrer ungestörter) 

Den Verlieseingang kenne ich aber nicht...ich würde jetzt auf Burg Regenstein im Nordharz tippen, aber nur wegen den Findlingen.[emoji2]


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2016)

Regenstein sollte alles aus Sandstein sein.



Ist das was altes oder was auf alt getrimmtes (wie z.B. Grotte im Wörlitzer Park)?


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2016)

Also Regenstein ist es nicht, ist zu weit westlich. Nein liegt in der Nähe eines großen Flußes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. November 2016)

Nähe großer Fluss = Nähe Elbe?


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nähe großer Fluss = Nähe Elbe?


Ja


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2016)

Kleiner Tipp


----------



## ohmtroll (30. November 2016)

Na, eher großer Tipp.
http://www.elberadweg.com/gartenreichtag-2016/


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. November 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist das was altes oder was auf alt getrimmtes (wie z.B. Grotte im Wörlitzer Park)?






Udo1 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp
> Anhang anzeigen 551079





ohmtroll schrieb:


> Na, eher großer Tipp.
> http://www.elberadweg.com/gartenreichtag-2016/


Wurde ja oben schon vom Ritter Runkel angefragt... aber nicht kommentiert. Dadurch hatte ich den Wörlitzer Park ausgeschlossen. [emoji2]


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2016)

Na Ohmtroll, dann mach mal weiter.
Ja es ist wohl die Grotte zum Eingang Venustempel im Wörlitzer Park.


----------



## ohmtroll (30. November 2016)

@Udo1 : Wie feucht ist das da eigentlich in der Venusgrotte?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja schon lange her wo ich da war. Vorschlag von mir, fahr doch mal hin, ist immer eine Reise wert der Wörlitzer Park und nun dein Rätsel.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Dezember 2016)

Danke Udo, den Wörlitzer Park und die mehr oder weniger feuchte Venusgrotte werde ich nächstes Jahr mit meiner Frau besuchen 
Hab nur ein wahrscheinlich recht leichtes Bilderrätsel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2016)

Sieht nach einem "Stausee" mit touristischer Nutzung in waldreicher Gegend aus. Hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit einem älteren Rätselbild .





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2016)

Sieht gut aus. Name vom Gewässer ist...

Kannst aber schon weitermachen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2016)

@kalihalde: ich sehe auf Deinem Bild aber nur eine Eiche, wo sind die Obstbäume?


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Name vom Gewässer ist...



Wenn Birnbaumteich stimmen sollte, kommt das neue Rätsel später.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2016)

@Ritter Runkel Vermulich überflutet oder stehen möglicherweise welche auf dem Campingplatz? 
Birnbaumteich ist  richtig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel Vermulich überflutet oder stehen möglicherweise welche auf dem Campingplatz?
> Birnbaumteich ist  richtig.



In kalihaldes Link ist die Wüstung Birnbaum erwähnt, welche den Namen gegeben hat. Wusste ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In kalihaldes Link ist die Wüstung Birnbaum erwähnt, welche den Namen gegeben hat. Wusste ich auch nicht.



War mir auch noch nicht bekannt, deshalb der Link. Hatte erst die Vermutung, es könnte auch ein "Bergmann" der Namensgeber gewesen sein.


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2016)

So, hier wie angekündigt - das neue Rätsel. Wo bin ich?





Notiz für mich. Ich sollte mehr fotografieren, wenn ich unterwegs bin.

Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung, Hallunke weiß es als Bilderversteher bestimmt.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2016)

Hmm Cranach? Bauhaus?


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2016)

Cranach ist schon mal die richtige Richtung, @ohmtroll .

Für die Lösung hätte ich gerne den Namen des Gebäudes gewusst.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Dezember 2016)

@kalihalde : k.A. - hab mich jetzt seitenweise durch google Bilder gegreppt aber nix gefunden...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2016)

Befindet sich dieses Haus in Wittenberg?


----------



## kalihalde (3. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Befindet sich dieses Haus in Wittenberg?



Ja, und wie heißt es?


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Dezember 2016)

Bingo

http://www.mz-buergerreporter.de/wi...ittenberger-buergermeisterstrasse-d34455.html

Wer hätte ein Einkaufszentrum vermutet?


----------



## kalihalde (4. Dezember 2016)

Richtig, @ohmtroll .

Gesucht war das Arsenal in Wittenberg. Bitte übernehmen Sie.

Einen schönen 2. Advent wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (4. Dezember 2016)

Ebenfalls allen einen schönen 2.Advent wünschend... Wo war ich mal?


----------



## kalihalde (4. Dezember 2016)

Wegen Befangenheit bin ich raus.


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Dezember 2016)

Soso, ein Tipp.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2016)

Könnte ein Schutzpilz in der Dölauer Heide sein


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Dezember 2016)

Dölauer Heide ist richtig, Udo! Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2016)

Nun hier ein aktuelles Bild.
Ich möchte diesmal wissen, wo ich stand, als ich die Aufnahme machte, nicht die genaue Koordinate, ungefähr reicht schon?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2016)

...in der Nähe dieses Aussichtspunktes


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 552817
> 
> ...in der Nähe dieses Aussichtspunktes


Nun ja es passt schon. Standpunkt war ca.600 m nördlich, eingang Parkplatz Großkaynaer See NO-Ufer. 
Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Wo schippert dieses Boot rum? 







...die Bilder gehen mir aus [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2016)

Haha, merkt man! Diese Stelle ist keine 1000 Meter von meiner Arbeitsstelle weg, da halte ich mich mal für befangen.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2016)

Da sieht man ja gar nichts außer Bäume


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

...und etwas Wasser [emoji2]


----------



## Olven (6. Dezember 2016)

Peißnitz gegeüber Riveufer


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Olven schrieb:


> Peißnitz gegeüber Riveufer


...mit Blick auf welches bekannte sehr alte Gebäude?
...sieht man etwas hinter dem Grünzeug. 

Wenn das noch weißt, darfst du weiter machen [emoji4]


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2016)

Olven schrieb:


> Peißnitz gegeüber Riveufer



[Klugscheißmodus an]  Es ist nicht die Peißnitz  [Klugscheißmodus aus]. Aber ich weiß, was du meinst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> [Klugscheißmodus an]  Es ist nicht die Peißnitz  [Klugscheißmodus aus]. Aber ich weiß, was du meinst .


...ich musste auch nochmal das Satellitenbild studieren [emoji4]...im groben hat es ja gestimmt.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2016)

Ja, aber...
Auf dem in Frage kommenden Teil der Peißnitz-Insel kann man nicht so schön auf einer Wiese sitzen und die Aussicht oder was auch immer genießen. Da ist tiefster, dunkler Auenwald .


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ja, aber...
> Auf dem in Frage kommenden Teil der Peißnitz-Insel kann man nicht so schön auf einer Wiese sitzen und die Aussicht oder was auch immer genießen. Da ist tiefster, dunkler Auenwald .


Deswegen noch die Zusatzfrage


----------



## Olven (6. Dezember 2016)

Burg Giebichenstein links hinter der Brücke würde ich sage ,dort sind wir immer entlang gefahren Richtung Klinik.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Olven schrieb:


> Burg Giebichenstein links hinter der Brücke würde ich sage ,dort sind wir immer entlang gefahren Richtung Klinik.










...war auf unserer kleinen Runde mit Zelt [emoji4] 





...somit darfst du jetzt weiter machen.


----------



## hallunke (6. Dezember 2016)

Die Lösung von Olven möchte ich nicht anfechten!

Nur noch ergänzend: ups, wer sucht sich so ein Bild raus? Das Schiff schippert übrigens nicht mehr, war seit ewig schon (also sicher auch zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme) dort fest verknotet, Schilder hatten es eine Zeit lang als "Bootscafé" angepriesen. Ob es wirklich Kaffee gab, wer weiß? Inzwischen müsste es abtransportiert worden sein (den Weg allen alten Eisens...).
Die Zelte nebenan lassen mich vermuten, dass Du entweder beim Laternenfest am Saaleschwimmen des Oberbürgermeisters teilgenommen hast, oder aber - wenn nicht - dass Ihr beim Hansefest in Halle gewesen seid... Habt Ihr einen Abstecher zu des Ritters Laden gemacht?

vG aber nach Naumburg von
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Olven (6. Dezember 2016)

Wo stehe ich ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Die Lösung von Olven möchte ich nicht anfechten!
> 
> Nur noch ergänzend: ups, wer sucht sich so ein Bild raus? Das Schiff schippert übrigens nicht mehr, war seit ewig schon (also sicher auch zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme) dort fest verknotet, Schilder hatten es eine Zeit lang als "Bootscafé" angepriesen. Ob es wirklich Kaffee gab, wer weiß? Inzwischen müsste es abtransportiert worden sein (den Weg allen alten Eisens...).
> Die Zelte nebenan lassen mich vermuten, dass Du entweder beim Laternenfest am Saaleschwimmen des Oberbürgermeisters teilgenommen hast, oder aber - wenn nicht - dass Ihr beim Hansefest in Halle gewesen seid... Habt Ihr einen Abstecher zu des Ritters Laden gemacht?
> ...



War im Mai 2016 [emoji4] 
Ein Fest war da, aber welches weiß ich nicht. 
Schade um das Schiff, sah im Mai eigentlich noch relativ gut aus.

Der Ritter hat einen Laden?...bitte mehr Info [emoji4] 

Wir sind dann weiter über diese Fähre 











...das was auf dem Tisch steht hat uns 28€ gekostet...kam mir zwar teuer vor, aber nicht weiter nachgedacht... 
Erst später kam der Zweifel und wir bemerkten den Fehler...es stand noch das Mittagessen von einem anderen Tisch mit auf der Rechnung... [emoji23]


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> War im Mai 2016 [emoji4]
> Ein Fest war da, aber welches weiß ich nicht.
> Schade um das Schiff, sah im Mai eigentlich noch relativ gut aus.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Beitrag #6.000 . Auf die nächsten 6.000 Beiträge im Bilderrätsel 

Zum aktuellen Rätsel habe ich erst mal keine Idee.


----------



## hallunke (6. Dezember 2016)

Wo steht er?
Hm, zwischen Schellsitz und der Bahnlinie Naumburg - Weißenfels. Da ist auch noch irgend ein archäologisches Ausgrabungsgebiet - etwa da - das Bild zeigt die Bockwindmühle Schellsitz...
...würde ich jetzt mal vermuten.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Olven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 553081 Wo stehe ich ?


Bei Krosigk?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke, die neuaufgebaute Windmühle Krosigk steht etwas anders und sollte es nicht sein. Und die in Bennstedt auch nicht. Womit ich mein Pulver auch schon verschossen hätte.
Hilft das weiter. Dummerweise sehen die Bockwindmühlen alle ähnlich aus:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Windmühlen_in_Sachsen-Anhalt

http://www.muehlen-archiv.de/Sachsen-anhalt-2.htm

Aber dafür weiß ich, das @Comfortbiker auf der Brachwitzer Fähre @powermac getroffen hat.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Aber dafür weiß ich, das @Comfortbiker auf der Brachwitzer Fähre @powermac getroffen hat.



...danke für die Hilfe...hatte den Username vergessen. Er kennt mich auch aus dem Forum und hat mich am Tandem erkannt ...haben ein netten Plausch geführt.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Dezember 2016)

powermac bzw. die beiden sind ja auch Tandemfahrer, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> powermac bzw. die beiden sind ja auch Tandemfahrer, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


 
Yes Sir, haben ein Germans-Tandem!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Genau, darüber haben wir uns auch unterhalten 
Klickis ja oder nein...war glaube ich auch dabei.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2016)

Komische Frage, da steht doch die einzig wahre und ewig gültige Antwort schon fest! Oder, Herr Kalihalde?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man überhaupt ohne Klick fahren kann [emoji2] 

@Ritter, gib mir bitte mal einen Tipp  über den Laden, der vorhin angesprochen wurde. [emoji4]...man weiß ja nie....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2016)

Eher Werkstatt als Laden (manche würden sagen Museum incl. bedienender Mumie): http://stahlrad-halle.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei Krosigk?


Die ist es garantiert nichtund die Mühle in Schellsitz ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Eher Werkstatt als Laden (manche würden sagen Museum incl. bedienender Mumie): http://stahlrad-halle.de/


Coole Sache


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2016)

@Comfortbiker : danke!


----------



## hallunke (6. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Eher Werkstatt als Laden (manche würden sagen Museum incl. bedienender Mumie): http://stahlrad-halle.de/


...unbedingt die Rubrik "NEUES" aufmerksam lesen (bzw. ansehen), ein Stück weit unten im Text, u.a. ca. bei "...Zwei Filmchen aus heimischen Gefilden (Strasse der Romanik Eins & Zwei, hier fährt der Chef übrigens noch selbst) mal reinklicken - von wegen Mumie!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2016)

Sind aber auch sehr schöne Strecken, war leider schon ewig nicht mehr da. Für Schnitt und den hervorragenden Soundtrack ist übrigens DJ Kalihalde verantwortlich.

Entschuldigung Udo! Olven, wie wäre es mit einem Tipp?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2016)

Ist nicht Udos Bild [emoji6] 

Ich finde keine passende Mühle mit soviel Bäumen drumrum. [emoji22]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist nicht Udos Bild [emoji6]
> 
> Ich finde keine passende Mühle mit soviel Bäumen drumrum. [emoji22]


Ich auch nicht, ein kleiner Tipp wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Olven (7. Dezember 2016)

So sieht es hinter mir aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2016)

Das sieht aus wie Querfurt im Hintergrund.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie Querfurt im Hintergrund.



Querfurt liegt mehr in Hügeln, man sieht Burg oder Silos. Würde ich mal denken.

@Olven : ist das Gewässer ein See oder ein Fluss?


----------



## Olven (7. Dezember 2016)

Ein Fluss .


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie Querfurt im Hintergrund.


Nein Querfurt ist es nicht, der Fluss ist wohl auch nicht die Saale.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein Querfurt ist es nicht, der Fluss wohl die Saale und dann würde wohl Bernburg hinter ihm liegen. Aber dafür ist das Ufer wohl zu hoch


Ich finde in der Nähe von Querfurt auch nur eine Mühle bei Obhausen...und da ist absolut kein Fluss [emoji22]


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2016)

habe gerade mal diese Datenbank https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Windmühlen_in_Sachsen-Anhalt duchsucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Olven (7. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem Bauwerk,welches hier zu erkennen ist dürfte es nicht schwer werden .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2016)

Hm, wollte gerade sagen, daß die Saale bei der A14-Überquerung bei Bernburg ein hohes Ufer hat. Und dieses Bild hier könnte die Zufahrt zu dieser blauen abgespannte Brücke zeigen. Finde aber bei Google Maps keine Mühle in diesem Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2016)

Sieht das nicht wie die ICE Trasse aus...sehe das so schlecht auf dem Handy [emoji4] 
Bernburg hat ja Mühlen ohne Ende [emoji15]


----------



## kalihalde (7. Dezember 2016)

Autobahn?  + Elbe? = Nähe Landeshauptstadt?

Off Topic: Im oben schon erwähnten Film "Flug der Mumie - Teil 2"  taucht bei 01:05 min @powermac bei der Inaugenscheinnahme einer Schlüsselstelle auf


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Autobahn?  + Elbe? = Nähe Landeshauptstadt?
> 
> Da gibt es auch einen Weg der "Zur Windmühle" heißt. Und der Ort ist dann nicht Bernburg, sondern noch kleiner, Magdeburg.
> Off Topic: Im oben schon erwähnten Film "Flug der Mumie - Teil 2"  taucht bei 01:05 min @powermac bei der Inaugenscheinnahme einer Schlüsselstelle auf



Diese Schlüsselstelle hat mir letztes Jahr gezeigt, daß sie wirklich eine ist. Bin dort so auf die Gusche geflogen, daß meine Unterlippe von INNEN total aufgerissen war (nein, nicht durch die Zähne), muss man erstmal schaffen.


----------



## hallunke (7. Dezember 2016)

@kalihalde: das isses!
so weit nördlich - hätte ich nie gedacht - dabei bin ich da sogar schon gewesen...
aber wahrscheinlich mit den Gedanken völlig woanders damals


----------



## hallunke (8. Dezember 2016)

So was, @Olven, wenn man ein Rätsel hier loslässt, dann soll man sich auch mal drum kümmern.
Jetzt könnte er schon mal ein Lebenszeichen und Bescheid geben, ob kalihalde´s Lösung nun richtig war...
Wobei ich ja fest davon ausgehe!


----------



## Olven (9. Dezember 2016)

hallunke:Frage war ja nicht wo steht die Mühle sondern ich ,außerdem war ich von euren Rückblicken in die Vergangenheit etwas abgelenkt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2016)

Olven schrieb:


> hallunke:Frage war ja nicht wo steht die Mühle sondern ich ,außerdem war ich von euren Rückblicken in die Vergangenheit etwas abgelenkt.


 
So ist nun mal mit den alten Männern im Forum, die neigen zum Geschichten erzählen.
Kalihalde, löse Du. Der zündende Gedanke kam von Dir.


----------



## hallunke (9. Dezember 2016)

sorry @Olven für´s Ablenken, und meine Bemerkung war nicht böse gemeint.
Aber Du hast völlig recht, die Frage lautete


Olven schrieb:


> nicht wo steht die Mühle sondern ich.


ich sehe es hiermit ein...


----------



## Olven (9. Dezember 2016)

Dir sei verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (9. Dezember 2016)

Mein Lösungsvorschlag lautet:

Bockwindmühle_Hohenwarthe

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Olven (9. Dezember 2016)

Wie vorhin schon erwähnt wo stehe ich .Blickrichtung ist die Mühle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2016)

Olven schrieb:


> Wie vorhin schon erwähnt wo stehe ich .Blickrichtung ist die Mühle.


...der Kerl hat nichts verstanden [emoji2]


----------



## kalihalde (9. Dezember 2016)

Olven schrieb:


> Wie vorhin schon erwähnt wo stehe ich .Blickrichtung ist die Mühle.



Ich bin raus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2016)

Weinberg Lostau (feinste Westhanglage).


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich bin raus.


...ich finde es auch nicht [emoji22]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ungefähr hier:  52° 12.969'N	 11° 42.627'E müsste der Lostauer Weinberg sein.
Oh sehe gerade RR war schneller


----------



## Olven (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Ritter darf dann wohl


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2016)

Wo hockt dieser potente Bursche?





Das Rätsel ist schwer, ihr werdet kein Foto bei Google Earth finden. Ohne Fragen wird es nicht gehen. Es wurde am selben Tag wie mein letztes Rätselfoto #5901 gemacht. Mir reicht der Name des eher unbekannten, aber wie ich finde, hübschen Tals (des Standortes dieser Figur) aus, welches wiederum in ein sehr bekanntes Tal einmündet. Ich bilde mir ein, diese Figur schon mal in Udos Tourenblog gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich halte mich raus, bin befangen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich halte mich raus, bin befangen.



Aber etwas rumschlaumeiern darft Du gerne.


----------



## kalihalde (9. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich halte mich raus, bin befangen.



Saßest Du Modell, oder wie?  Duckundweg. Sorry, @Udo1 . Den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Saßest Du Modell, oder wie?  Duckundweg. Sorry, @Udo1 . Den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


Ich habe aber dazwischen gegriffen und hatte was schönes in der Hand. Schriftzug und wieder weg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Dezember 2016)

Keiner traut sich? Da ich mich morgen in den Vorharz zum Radeln begeben werde, gibt es jetzt alle Tipps auf ein mal:

Nach weiter (und dann auch steiler) Fahrt kamen wir hier oben an:





Genossen den Blick auf unsere Fahrstrecke zurück ...





... und schauten in ein bekanntes Flusstal. Jetzt kann @kalihalde Extrapunkte sammeln: Von welcher Radfirma ist das Trikot der Dame?





Und sahen dann, neben allerlei Orchideen, auch diese halbwilden und zur Beweidung genutzten Tiere (Extrapunkt: welche Rasse?):





Viel Spaß beim Grübeln und ein schönen Advent


----------



## hallunke (10. Dezember 2016)

Konik (also die Pferderasse), einige davon gibt es auch am Großkaynaer See, dort aber eingezäunt.
Im Gegensatz zu denen kann man auf der Tour des Ritters sehr schön zwischen all den Wildpferden herumlaufen und dabei an mehreren Stellen besagte Aussicht in besagtes Tal genießen...
...ansonsten bin ich ja auch raus...


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ja der Rödel und die Toten Täler sind immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (10. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Kunde für Freunde der Suchfunktion:
Die abgebildete Putte ist trotz entgegengesetzter Aussagen doch bei Google-Earth zu finden - sogar mit fast der gleichen Frage, die @kalihalde zwischendurch stellte.
Jetzt hatte ich aber schon wieder fast die eigentliche Rätselfrage vom @Ritter Runkel vergessen, zur Erinnerung: Er suchte den Namen des "unbekannten", hübschen Tals.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Dezember 2016)

Du kannst auch sehr gerne den Ort nennen, ich dachte nur, dies sei zu schwer und das Tal läge eher auf der Hand.


----------



## powermac (11. Dezember 2016)

Da Kalihalde bissl langsam ist, dass Radtrikot ist von Salsa.

Gruß

Power


----------



## hallunke (12. Dezember 2016)

Udo hielt sich raus, ich hatte mich auch rausgehalten und nun sind drei Tage rum.
Da offenbar niemand weiter lösen möchte und der Ritter meinte, ich kann den Ort ruhig nennen, tue ich es jetzt mal:

Nordwestlich von Naumburg, so in der Ecke Bad Kösen, Eckartsberga, Bad Bibra, Freyburg findet man das "Finne-Triasland" und hier hindurch fließt der Hasselbach, bei Balgstädt mündet er in die Unstrut (damit sollten die zwei Täler erstmal beschrieben sein). Ein Radwanderweg führt auch in der Nähe des Baches entlang. Der Ritter fuhr wahrscheinlich mehr "bachnahe" Wege und hat gegen Ende des "unbekannteren" Tales noch den Hügel Rödel und die Toten Täler erklommen (wo die Wildpferde und Orchideen sind).
Na und das Nackiche Denkmal sitzt in Burgheßler, kleines Dorf wo besagter Hasselbach sehr schön hindurchfließt. Außerdem gibt es noch ein "Gotisches Haus" als „Zentrums für frühe Musik“, einer Einrichtung, die Konzerte, Kurse und Festivals für Musik aus verschiedenen historischen Epochen veranstaltet. Und damit der Nackiche nicht so alleine ist, sind im Umkreis noch einige weitere Plastiken aufgestellt.
Kann man das so beschreiben?







Auf diesem Bildchen sieht man am Sitzort des Typen gleich noch die Zwischenfrage von @kalihalde beinahe im Originalwortlaut...

vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2016)

Hast du schön beschrieben Andreas.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Dezember 2016)

Das hat der hallunke wirklich und darf weitermachen. 
Schön auch die Formulierung: wer "stand" hier Modell.
Das Tal und die befahrenen Wege sind nicht spektakulär, aber einfach nur schön und des Befahrens auf jeden Fall wert:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/9499846


----------



## hallunke (12. Dezember 2016)

Ups, nun muss ich im Archiv kramen - morgen kommt ein neues Bild.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Dezember 2016)

Schreibe lieber in's Archiv *gehen*, das klingt wichtiger!


----------



## hallunke (13. Dezember 2016)

Hm, naja, wenn ich ins Archiv gehen muss, kommt nur so etwas wuchtiges zustande, wie z.B. Wann wurde dieses Bild aufgenommen (Monat würde genügen) und wer ist die Person links im Bild (auch hier würde der Nickname genügen)...






Aber ernsthaft, nehmen wir das gleich, für alle, die nicht dabei waren:
Wo stand in besagtem Monat dieser Weihnachtsbaum (Ortsname ist gesucht)?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (13. Dezember 2016)

... und wenn man alle drei (er)kennt?


----------



## hallunke (13. Dezember 2016)

Wie war das bei dem letzten Rätsel? Dann darfst Du trotzdem mitmachen und es gibt drei Zusatzpunkte (oder so)...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2016)

...also im Winter kann es nicht sein [emoji2]


----------



## hallunke (13. Dezember 2016)

stimmt, letztes Jahr hat es ja sogar im Dezember noch geblüht - ups, jetzt habe ich aus Versehen das Jahr verraten...
(an dem Tag regnete es übrigens)


----------



## kalihalde (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Natursteinmauer im Hintergrund links ist zwar typisch für die Region, aber das Besondere am gesuchten Ort ist eine andere steinerne "Erscheinung".


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2016)

Das hier ist die eigentliche Sehenswürdigkeit in diesem Ort, natürlich nicht die Hand mit GPS



Von oberhalb hat man diesen Blick.


 
Und es gibt in diesem Ort noch eine seltene Pflaumenart, die Spillinge.
Jedes Jahr im August ist das Spillingfest in Dobis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Spillinge waren mir unbekannt, da muss ich nächstes jahr mal nach Dobis schauen. Kann man die da klauen oder wachsen die nur auf richtig bewirtschafteten Plantagen?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo RR,
das inzwischen überregional gut bekannte Spillingsfest wird jeweils am 1. Augustwochenende in Dobis gefeiert, ein Brauchtumsfest zu Ehren der hier vorkommenden Spillinge.
Diese Pflaumenart ist in unserer Region eine eher exotische Art.
Man hat um die Jahrtausendwende drei alte ca. 80 jährige Bäume untersuchen lassen und heraus kam, dass es sich um den gelben Spilling handelt. Jetzt hat man wohl so auf ca. 60 Bäume die alten Triebe des Spilling aufgepfropft um sie nachzuziehen.
Die Plantage befindet sich am Saaleradweg von Wettin aus kommend am Ortseingang linke Seite, nicht zu übersehen, weil da eine Schautafel steht.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spilling


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Dezember 2016)

Dann bin ich an der Tafel schon ziemlich häufig vorbeigefahren. Beim nächsten mal mache ich die Augen auf. Danke Udo!


----------



## hallunke (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab´s ja fast geahnt, Udo kennt außer der "Weißen Wand" auch noch die Spillinge. Die waren mir auch total neu, danke für diesen Tipp.
Da sollten wir uns doch für´s nächste 1.Augustwochenende mal zu einer Verkostungstour verabreden...
Bevor ich´s vergesse:
Dobis stimmt, Udo macht bitte weiter (und  @kalihalde macht sich einen Bunten mit seinen drei Extrapunkten)


----------



## kalihalde (13. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für die drei Extrapunkte. Ich war diese Jahr (Ende August) auch mal in Dobis zu einer Ausstellungseröffnung von Martin Möhwald und Helmut Brade, da war richtig viel los im ansonsten beschaulichen Dörfchen. Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen der Halleschen Kunstszene wagte sich auch Neo Rauch mit einem Sportwagen über holprige Kopfsteinpflasterstraßen in dieses Sackgassendorf.


----------



## hallunke (13. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... wagte sich auch Neo Rauch mit einem Sportwagen über holprige Kopfsteinpflasterstraßen in dieses Sackgassendorf.


das hätte ich ja zu gerne gesehen, war bestimmt ziemlich "passend".


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2016)

Spillinge!!!
Jetzt sehe ich gerade, @kalihalde hatte sich als erster um den den Ortsnamen herum gedrückt, aber messerscharf die geologische Besonderheit genannt (ganz sicher wollte er bescheiden im Hintergrund bleiben, weil er auch erst in sein Archiv gehen müsste).
Das hatte ich vor lauter Begeisterung über die Spillinge glatt übersehen - sorry!
Also irgendwie 1:1
@kalihalde oder @Udo1 ?
soll der von Euch beiden weitermachen, der schneller was im Archiv gefunden hat...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> @kalihalde oder @Udo1 ?
> soll der von Euch beiden weitermachen ...



@Udo1 darf weitermachen .

Habe gerade noch ein Foto von einem der oben abgebildeten drei Baumbewunderer aus der Rubrik "AG Junge Kosmonauten" bzw. "Hier fliegt das Fahrradies" gefunden.





Bitte nicht Rätseln, wo das ist. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> @Udo1 darf weitermachen .
> 
> Habe gerade noch ein Foto von einem der oben abgebildeten drei Baumbewunderer aus der Rubrik "AG Junge Kosmonauten" bzw. "Hier fliegt das Fahradies" gefunden.
> 
> ...


...ich rätsle gerade wie weit die wohl noch geflogen sind [emoji2]


@Udo1 
Hoffentlich schreibst du schon an einem Buch..."Udo auf Ab-Um-Allen Wegen, die Schönsten in Mitteldeutschland"
...mit GPStraks zum gelegentlichen nachfahren [emoji4] 
...mittlerweile bist du ja ein Experte [emoji106]


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...ich rätsle gerade wie weit die wohl noch geflogen sind [emoji2]




Hier ist der Beweis. Sie konnten der Schwerkraft doch nicht gänzlich entfliehen und sind wieder auf der Erde gelandet.

Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Sprung, bei dem die Länge passen muss, sonst wird es richtig unangenehm. Don´t try at home.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2016)

*Wo befindet sich dieses schöne Hausgiebelbild?*



 
*Es reicht die Stadt und der Stadtteil*


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Baumbewunderer aus der Rubrik "AG Junge Kosmonauten" bzw. "Hier fliegt das Fahrradies"...


Tja, solche Künste durfte ich an jenem Tag auch z.T. beobachten, bergab hatte man schon zu tun, dranzubleiben. (Müssen wir jetzt Auswärtige über bestimmte Fachbezeichnungen aus Halle aufklären?).



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @Udo1
> Hoffentlich schreibst du schon an einem Buch..."Udo auf Ab-Um-Allen Wegen, die Schönsten in Mitteldeutschland"
> ...mit GPStraks zum gelegentlichen nachfahren... usw.


Au ja, das müsste aber bald sein, da wir auch nicht jünger werden.
Ersatzweise kann man bis dahin ja noch hier in Udos Tourenrubrik http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung.289273/ herumstöbern
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Dezember 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Tja, solche Künste durfte ich an jenem Tag auch z.T. beobachten, bergab hatte man schon zu tun, dranzubleiben. (Müssen wir jetzt Auswärtige über bestimmte Fachbezeichnungen aus Halle aufklären?).
> 
> 
> Au ja, das müsste aber bald sein, da wir auch nicht jünger werden.
> ...


Merseburg und Umgebung kenne ich, aber das sind wöchentlich mind. 3 Touren...so viel Zeit habe ich nicht wenn ich erst mit 70 [emoji23] in Rente darf so um 2030 rum...die Anzahl erhöht sich ja noch straff. [emoji106] 

So eine Auswahl der schönsten Touren wär da sehr hilfreich...und wenn ich diese Touren alle schaffen  sollte, kann ich dann die anderen Touren abfahren. 
Oder ich fange vorn wieder an, weil durch die fortschreitende Vergesslichkeit jede Tour wieder wie völlig neu erscheint. [emoji2]


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...So eine Auswahl der schönsten Touren wär da sehr hilfreich...


stimmt schon (auch das mit der fortschreitenden Vergesslichkeit), aber am besten sind die Touren, wenn er selber dabei ist. Da kommen noch viele Eindrücke rüber, die man nie in ein Buch bekommen würde.

Doch zurück zu dem Bild:
Irgendwie denke ich, dass 2015 eine denkwürdige Tour mehrerer Merseburger, zweier Hallenser und einem unvergessenen Zeitzer ziemlich genau an der Ecke vorbei führte. Udo selber war damals übrigens gerade im Urlaub. Dooferweise hatte ich damals nicht so genau drauf geachtet, aber vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder die andere..?
Ein paar mehr oder minder direkte Hinweise enthält auch das Kunstwerk selber.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube das Wort "Weißenfels" unten im Bild lesen zu können, es sollte also daselbst sein. Kann mich ansonsten an so ein Haus nicht erinnern, auffällig genug wäre es ja gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2016)

Gutes Auge RR, dann hätten wir ja schon mal die Stadt mit dem großen Setzkasten, aber es fehlt noch eine Angabe.


----------



## hallunke (15. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...glaube das Wort "Weißenfels"...
> 
> ...Kann mich ansonsten an so ein Haus nicht erinnern...


der Glaube kann Berge versetzen! + Du bist aber tatsächlich mit der Gruppe dort vorbeigeradelt. Ein paar Meter weiter ging es dann endlich ins Grüne und die Tour wurde richtig schön! Ich geb aber zu, auf Neubaufassaden hatte ich damals auch nicht geachtet, drum ist mir auch nicht klar, ob das Bild damals schon dort dran war. Inzwischen aber schon; und ich bin seither wieder einige Male da lang gekommen.
Beachtet auch das eine Detail oben rechts als feinen Hinweis auf ehemals hier ansässige Schuhindustrie.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Olven (15. Dezember 2016)

Noch nicht da gewesen nur gegoogelt .


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2016)

Olven super recherchiert, dann mach bitte weiter.
Der Setzkasten ist wirklich einen kurzen Stopp wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (15. Dezember 2016)

Ja Udo sieht wirklich gut aus ,sieht man selten so etwas gelungenes .So zum neuen :in welcher Straße beziehungsweise welcher Örtlichkeit dürfen diese beiden Herren ihren Dienst verrichten?


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Dezember 2016)

Hält der linke die Hand auf?
Dann ist das sicher ein Finanzamt.


----------



## Olven (16. Dezember 2016)

Nein ist kein Finanzamt.Als kleiner Tip,unweit des Gebäudes befindet sich nach einen verstorbenen österreichischen Maler gestaltetes Gebäude.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2016)

Gehört das Tor vielleicht zu Landtagsgebäude?


----------



## Olven (16. Dezember 2016)

Nein gehört es nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2016)

Also die zwei Gesellen befinden sich in Magdeburg und Alexander Smirnov hat die beiden am 12 декабря, 2011 auf seine Homepage gestellt.
Aber den genauen Standort kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (16. Dezember 2016)

Nächster Hinweis wäre :das Portal war ein Überbleibsel eines im 2.Weldkrieg zerstörten Gebäudes,welches jetzt an anderer Stelle ein Gebäude schmückt (in Magdeburg).Jetzt müsste es leichter zu finden sein .Gruß Michael.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Könntest du bitte noch einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Olven (19. Dezember 2016)

Breiter Weg


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Nach langer Recherche, hier die Lösung:
Das Portal entstand im Jahr 1745 als Eingang des an der Adresse Breiter Weg 30 errichteten Hauses Zum güldenen Kreuz und wurde nach dem Krieg vor dem Gebäude Breiter Weg 193 neu aufgebaut. ("Zur Schenke" und "Zur Tonne") ziert jetzt das Portal.


----------



## Olven (19. Dezember 2016)

Richtig Udo ,ich habe selber ne Weile gesucht um was über das Portal zu finden (hatte immer im Bereich der Leiterstrasse gesucht).Dann mache mal bitte weiter .Schönen Abend noch Gruß Michael.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Oh ja war nicht einfach, Bild kommt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2016)

So hier mein Rätsel, eigentlich was ganz einfaches.
Wo befindet sich diese Formation und was stellt sie dar?


----------



## kalihalde (19. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung, wo das ist.

Der Aufschluss sieht geologisch noch recht jung aus, vielleicht Eiszeit.
Meine trüben Augen meinen eine Kiesschicht zwischen zwei Tonschichten zu sehen .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2016)

Sollte auf Grund der klaren Schichtung des Kieses in einem Urstromtal bzw. Sander liegen, vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dem Forum in Geographie besser aufgepasst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Dezember 2016)

Udo zeigt uns seine Goldschürfstelle...ein kleines Loch ist schon da. [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2016)

Tipp:
Im unteren Teil steht heller feinsandiger Mittelsand, der grobsandige und schwach feinkiesige Bereiche aufweist und schräg geschichtet ist.
Der stark steinige und mittelkiesige Grobkies enthält gehäufte Steine, einheimischer Sandstein und nordisches Kristallin.
Also eine typische Zusammensetzung für eine Hauptterrasse von Flüssen.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2016)

Also es floss ein Fluss verkehrtherum von Norden? Ein Urstromtal?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Also es floss ein Fluss verkehrtherum von Norden? Ein Urstromtal?


...von Norden durch die Eiszeit eingeschleust [emoji4] und dann beim Abtauen und Abfließen Richtung Norden wieder abgelagert. 
...aber Wo?


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht ist es jetzt ein wenig einfacher. Man sieht einen Teil einer Gärtnerei


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2016)

Ein bildungsfördernder Erdcache? Geologischer Aufschluss im Saaletal auf dem Gelände der Gärtnerei Dechant&Fabig in Markwerben?
https://www.geocaching.com/geocache...sse?guid=c4fd55d0-a069-4b57-8eb0-0c877c11f30c


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ein bildungsfördernder Erdcache? Geologischer Aufschluss im Saaletal auf dem Gelände der Gärtnerei Dechant&Fabig in Markwerben?
> https://www.geocaching.com/geocache...sse?guid=c4fd55d0-a069-4b57-8eb0-0c877c11f30c


Bingo dann mach mal schön weiter. Bin schon gespannt auf das Weihnachtsrätsel
Ja dieser Aufschluss wurde durch Zufall entdeckt. Er war eigentlich schon immer da, es wusste aber niemand was es war. Da machte die Gärtnerei einen Tag der offenen Tür und unter den Besuchern war ein Geologe. Der hat dann die Untersuchung durchgeführt und eine Tafel aufstellen lassen. So wurde mir das vom Chef der Gärtnerei berichtet.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2016)

Mein Rätselbild:


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin wohl befangen und halte mich zurück.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Dezember 2016)

Und ich habe keine Ahnung und halte mich daher zurück. Hatte gehofft, daß es Schkölen ist, Fehlanzeige. 

Wie wärs mit einem Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (22. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl befangen ...



Dann tippe ich mal darauf, dass es sich beim gesuchten Gebäude um die Datsche von @Udo1 handelt.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Dezember 2016)

Mit dazugehörigem Pool, sehr nobel. Aber wo steht sie nun?


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Dezember 2016)

Also Udo müsste zu seiner Nobeldatsche schon etwas Richtung Süden fahren. Und die A9 überqueren.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2016)

Nicht weit entfernt war das Revier vom unvergessenen kasebi.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Dezember 2016)

@Udo1 : Der Fotograf Deiner Datsche war tatsächlich Axel...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Dezember 2016)

Ist Teuchern weit entfernt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist Teuchern weit entfernt?


Nein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Dezember 2016)

Wasserschloss Bonau. Da war ich sogar schon mal (Tourvorschlag von Kasebi), kann mich aber an das Schloss überhaupt nicht erinnern.
Einen Ort weiter, in Schelkau, gab es richtige Aggro-Kampf-Schwäne. Vor denen wurde sogar auf einem Schild gewarnt. Die sind auch sofort auf uns losgegangen.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Dezember 2016)

Schön, daß der RR das Rätsel auf diese Weise löst!
Im Thüringer (mit dem Ruhla-Bild vom Thüringenweg aus) und Sachsen-Anhalt Forum wird so noch einmal zum Jahresende an Axel, @Kasebi  erinnert.
Also immer fleißig fahren und knipsen, dann gibt es auch in Zukunft schöne Erinnerungen und viele Rätselbilder!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ja so ist es




Der Guide kasebi schickte uns auf seinen Touren auch oft auf ganz verwegenen Wegen hoch.




Ja es waren immer schöne Touren mit Ihm.





*Ich wünsche allen Rätselratern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Bikerjahr 2017,*
*und ja zwischen den Jahren kann man auch mal aufs Bike steigen*


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Dezember 2016)

Hm, meine Fotos sind zu Hause, da klaue ich mal eins von meiner Web-Seite.
Von wo komme ich bzw. wo fahre ich hin? Es sind zwei markante Punke, sie liegen etwas über einen km auseinander, der obere hat auch eine Stempelstelle. Und seid bitte mal nicht befangen!


----------



## Birotarier (23. Dezember 2016)

Na, in diesem Bilderbuchforum war ich ja schon lange nicht mehr und gleichmal was, das ich kenne:
Das ist die schöne, in natura steilere als auf dem Bild, Steilstufe, so ziemlich auf der Hälfte zwischen Stempels Buche und Bremer Hütte.
Moment mal, da darf man doch gar nicht fahren! Also ich schiebe da immer runter .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Dezember 2016)

Das ist doch mal eine vorbildlich schnelle und zackige Antwort! Und richtig obendrein.
Zur Kante: ich habe den Eindruck, daß die Landung sich ständig ändert. Sollte man sich besser vorher angucken, falls man  nicht das Glück hat, da ständig rumfahren zu dürfen. 

Ich wünsche allen ein beschauliches Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Birotarier (26. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Birotarier (26. Dezember 2016)

Bin ja Bilderrätselforumsanfänger. Habe das aber so verstanden, dass ich jetzt was zum raten einstellen kann.
Viel Spaß !


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2016)

Kann man da Höhenangst bekommen wo du gestanden hast? Wenn ja wird mir dieser schöne Ausblick wohl verborgen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (26. Dezember 2016)

Der Punkt ist als offizieller Wanderweg mit dem Rad zu erreichen, ein paar Schritte sicher auch zu Fuß. Es handelt sich definitiv nicht um eine Klettertour. Trotzdem könnten Personen mit echter Höhenangst durchaus an einigen Stellen Probleme bekommen. Der Hauptgrund, warum dieser Ort vielen verborgen bleiben wird,  ist wohl eher, dass er abseits der populären MTB-Strecken liegt. Dabei gibt es im Umkreis sogar ein paar schöne trails, aufgrund der geringen Höhenunterschiede aber eher von der kürzeren Sorte und mit reichlich Transfer-Etappen auf Forststraßen verbunden.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. Dezember 2016)

So ähnlich habe ich die Rabenklippen an der Rappbode in Erinnerung.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Dezember 2016)

Schönes Bild und Rätsel, @harudbod .

Sieht für mich nach Harz aus. Gewässer sollte eine Talsperre sein. Wenn da mal nicht eine Stempelstelle der Harzer Wandernadel in der Nähe ist  ? Sonst würde man da wahrscheinlich nie vorbei kommen.

Frohes Fest
kalihalde

[edit: Da war einer schneller ]


----------



## Birotarier (27. Dezember 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ohmtroll !
Genauer gesagt die  großen Rabenklippen. In der Nähe gibt es noch die kleinen Rabenklippen. Was man da sieht ist der letzte Zipfel der Rappbodetalsperre. Ob es da eine Stempelstelle gibt weis ich jetzt gar nicht. Zumindest gibt es eine ganz in der Nähe auf der Trageburg am Ufer der Rappbodevorsperre bei Trautenstein. Schöne cc-trailstellen bei der Umrundung letzterer. In Trautenstein und Königshütte wären noch schöne kurze Spitzkehrenübungstrails zu empfehlen. Das alles kann man auf einer kürzeren Tour kombinieren. Von der Staumauer der Vorsperre kann man dem Fluss folgend bei Niedrigwasser auf einem Abenteuertrail mit Schiebepassage am Ufer direkt zum Aussichtspunkt Rabenklippe kommen. Auf dem Foto blickt man genau auf diese Strecke, sieht aber nix !  Viel Spaß beim Erkunden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Dezember 2016)

@harudbod: könnte man Dich zu dieser Gegend bei Gelegenheit noch etwas mehr ausquetschen? Ich finde es da landschaftlich richtig schön, aber auf die schnuckligen Pfade bin ich eher selten gestoßen. Würde mich daher über etwas Hilfe freuen.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Dezember 2016)

Als ich mich vor ewigen Zeiten noch aktiv in dieser Gegend bewegte, war der Startpunkt oft Hasselfelde und der Tourguide hieß Ingo.
Die Klippen und der Abenteuertrail bei Niedrigwasser waren dabei, genauso wie die Trails an der Vorsperre, kurz vor Trautenstein, sowie an der Bode bei Neuwerk.
Nach dem neuen Rätsel-Foto muss ich echt kramen...


----------



## Birotarier (29. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @harudbod: könnte man Dich zu dieser Gegend bei Gelegenheit noch etwas mehr ausquetschen? Ich finde es da landschaftlich richtig schön, aber auf die schnuckligen Pfade bin ich eher selten gestoßen. Würde mich daher über etwas Hilfe freuen.



Naja, keine zu großen Erwartungen. Wie gesagt, viele Forstautobahnen, wenige nette kleine trails. Für die Hallenser wäre eine Tour vom Südharz aus vielleicht ganz nett: Netzkater-Sophienhof-Sophienhofer Stieg-Trautenstein- Vorsperrenumrundung (im Uhrzeigersinn !!, vielleicht Abstecher Rabenklippen ab Staumauer) - Tautenstein (Miniabstecher "Zick-Zack-Weg")-über Sophienhofer Stieg wieder zurück. Die Abfahrt von Sophienhof soll ja auch ganz o.k. sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (29. Dezember 2016)

Tja die Kramerei fördert leider viel bereits Bekanntes zutage... 
Gesucht ist der Standpunkt, von welchem aus dieses Foto aufgenommen wurde. 
Der Name des schönen Tales wäre effentuell auch schon ok.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2016)

Mir fällt da spontan das Selketal ein, durch den bebaumten Weg. 
Den Standort kenne ich nicht, da ich noch nie bewusst auf den Kämmen gefahren bin. 
Bitte nicht als Antwort werten...ich habe kein Bild. [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es denn das Selketal sein sollte, könnte am Standpunkt eine Stempelstelle sein, oder?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Dezember 2016)

Selkesicht an der ehem. Ackeburg (von der erkennt man aber nur noch ein bissl den Wall). Ein Stempelkasten gibt es da, aber vor allem eine tolle Sicht, gerade im Frühjahr oder Herbst sieht der Laubwald sehr schön aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2016)

Da gibt es sogar ein Panorama 
https://goo.gl/maps/ZPXdQUUUPTU2


----------



## ohmtroll (29. Dezember 2016)

Hey Ihr seid gut! Ackeburg im Selketal ist richtig!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Dezember 2016)

@harudbod: die Abfahrt von Sophienhof ist wirklich nett, man sollte aber noch die Verlängerung am Hang entlang (ab diesem komischen Kringel unterhalb Sophienhof) bis runter zur Bahn fahren:  https://www.komoot.de/tour/12461523/zoom 

Rätselmäßig geht es aus dem Harz raus. Was ist das für ein schwarzes Etwas, wo ist es und woraus besteht es.

Aus der Ferne:





Aus der Nähe:


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2016)

Sieht aus als hätte da ein Bauer den Hang gemäht [emoji2] (man könnte auch abgefackelt sagen)
...von weitem 

...aus der Nähe ist es vermutlich eine Halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Dezember 2016)

Halde stimmt schon mal, aber es ist eine spezielle. Sozusagen eher ein menschengemachter Monolith.


----------



## kalihalde (30. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Halde stimmt schon mal, ...



Ich wurde gerufen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen?


...diesmal nicht...sieht zu schwarz aus [emoji12]


----------



## kalihalde (30. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...diesmal nicht...sieht zu schwarz aus [emoji12]



Du kennst nicht die ganze Geschichte. Ich habe auch einen kleinen bescheidenen Anteil an dieser Halde .


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2016)

Liegt die Halde im mannsfeldischen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Liegt die Halde im mannsfeldischen?



Jawoll !!!

drei Tipps:	

-ab   #5026   lesen, dort wird kalihaldes Beitrag erhellt

-Halden gibt es einige, aber Farbe und Struktur dieser gesuchten machen sie nicht so alltäglich 

-diese Halde hat was mit dem Pflaster zu tun, auf dem man bei Nässe besonders schön auf  die Gusche fliegen kann


----------



## kalihalde (30. Dezember 2016)

Am Horizont sehe ich die Halde vom Thälmann-/Vitzthumschacht und schemenhaft den Petersberg.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2016)

Kupferschlackesteine sind nicht nur rutschig, sie strahlen laut einem Spiegel-Bericht von 1991 durchschnittlich mit 700 Becquerel pro Kilogramm.
Aber die Halde vom Thälmann-/Vitzthumschacht sieht irgendwie anders aus.


----------



## ohmtroll (30. Dezember 2016)

Wimmelburch? Schlackehalden vom Ottoschacht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Dezember 2016)

Wimmelburg ist richtig und Schlackehalde sowieso. Die auf dem ersten Bild (aus der Ferne) ist aber hinter Hergisdorf. In meiner Erinnerung zeigten beide Bilder eine Halde, stimmt aber nicht.
Wir kamen aus Richtung Westen und wollten das Kliebichsbachtal entlagfahren, aber da hatte ein Sturm wie wild Bäume umgeschmissen, außerdem stand das Tal vor Wasser und Schlamm (Höhe kranichborn). Eigentlich ist das Tal sehr schön, aber kein Durchkommen. Zurück und über die Höhe (Doktorweg) direkt auf Hergisdorf zu. Da wirkte diese riesige und schwarze Halde sehr beeindruckend. Ab Wimmelburg sind wir dann an der alten Bahn entlang bis Eisleben, toller Schleichweg, gut mit verfallenen Bauten aus der glorreichen Bergbauzeit garniert. Eigentlich wäre diese Gegend mal eine ausführlich Erkundungstour wert.

Ich gebe ab an Ohmtroll und überlasse die Berichtigung von Fehlern meinerseits dem Herrn kalihalde. 
Und wünsche allen Rätslern und Ratern einen würdigen Jahreswechsel und ein gutes und gesundes(!) und rätselhaftes neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (30. Dezember 2016)

Auch ich wünsche allen Lesern ein gesundes 2017 !
Und würde die Foto-Raussuch-Aufgabe gern an einen Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker abgeben...
... lange keinen mehr hier gesehen (?)


----------



## kalihalde (30. Dezember 2016)

Lage passt. Schlackehalde ist richtig. Das heißt, sie gehört zu einer Hütte und nicht zu einem Schacht. In diesem Fall sollte es sich um die "Rohhütte Helbra" handeln. Dort wurde das Kupferschiefer in einem ersten Verhüttungsprozess zu Kupferstein veredelt, aus dem dann in der Hettstedter Hütte die Metalle gewonnen wurden. Ein (Abfall-) Produkt der Rohhütte sind die berühmt berüchtigten Mansfelder Schlackesteine.

Als ich früher noch mit dem Schichtbus von Eisleben nach Sangerhausen auf den Thomas-Münzer-Schacht fuhr, konnte man im Dunkeln schön sehen, wenn die noch glühende Schlacke auf der Halde ausgekippt wurde. Das hatte immer was von Vulkanausbruch .

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und vor allem Gesundheit für 2017 wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Dezember 2016)

An die glühende Schlacke kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, da ich in Halle studiert habe und natürlich per Bahn oder Auto an manchen Wochenenden zweimal an Hergisdorf und Wimmelburg vorbei kam.

Da wohl doch leider keine Mansfelder Z-Worscht anwesend ist, ein Rätselbild - Wo war ich?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß nur daß die beiden Herren rechts im Bild Jörg und Eberhart Heise sind.


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche allen Rätselfreunden einen guten Übergang von 2016 nach 2017. Es kann natürlich auch eine Überfahrt sein. Mögen alle Wünsche und Vorsätze für das neue Jahr in Erfüllung gehen und weitere Unglücke und Verluste fern bleiben.
Gute Fahrt und happy Trails, Torsten.


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Dezember 2016)

Genau. Möge 2017 mindestens soviel Spass machen, wie diese jungen Herren beim Jazzen haben.
(War'n Tipp.)
Man beachte auch den Laden im Hintergrund.


----------



## Olven (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich gehe mal von dieser aus in Halle,wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und das wir weiterhin noch viele schöne Touren absolvieren (mit neuen Fotomaterial)


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Januar 2017)

Richtig, die Herren stehen während der Jazztage 2013 in Halle vor dem Tauschel Laden. 
Olven hat das erste Rätsel von 2017...


----------



## Olven (1. Januar 2017)

Ich wünsche allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr.Da ist nun die Frage :in welchem Räumlichkeiten sitze ich dort rum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (1. Januar 2017)

@Ritter Runkel : Persönlich bekannt?
Internetseite: https://big-ben-dix-band.jimdo.com/musiker/


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Januar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel : Persönlich bekannt?
> Internetseite: https://big-ben-dix-band.jimdo.com/musiker/


 
Ja, sind Freunde meiner Schwiegereltern, sehe sie durchaus öfter. Und Jörg ist hauptberuflich Töpfer, von ihm kommt einiges an Geschirr von uns.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Januar 2017)

Er macht wirklich sehr schöne Sachen. https://heise-toeppe.jimdo.com/
Die Töpferware im Hintergrund Olvens hilft mir allerdings nicht weiter...


----------



## kalihalde (1. Januar 2017)

Olven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 560110 in welchem Räumlichkeiten sitze ich dort rum ?



... sieht für mich sakral aus. Vielleicht das Chorgestühl einer Kirche?

Einen erfolgreichen Start und und alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit für 2017 wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Olven (1. Januar 2017)

Kalihalde ,Kirche ist zum Teil richtig weil in einem anderen Bauwerk mit integriert.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Januar 2017)

Oh, ich hab das im Hintergrund zuerst für Kaminkacheln gehalten, aber das ist wohl ein sakrales Gestühl wie zb. In einer Schlosskapelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (1. Januar 2017)

Ja ,so ist es.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2017)

Das Mauerwerk auf der rechten Seite sieht ähnlich wie in der Schlosskapelle Wernigerode aus.






Leider habe ich dort kein Bild von dem gesuchten Sitzmöbel gefunden. Vielleicht wäre (noch) ein weitere Hinweis hilfreich.


----------



## Olven (3. Januar 2017)

Deine Vermutung ist schon richtig,wenn ich mich recht entsinne steht die Bank dem Bild von dir oben an der Stelle von wo dieses Foto gemacht wurde.(Ist ja eine 3 Seitige Empore dort vorhanden an der die Führung nach Turmbesteigung vorbeiführt,)Also kalihalde dann bist du dran.Gruß Michael


----------



## kalihalde (3. Januar 2017)

Ups. Na dann mache ich mal weiter, @Olven.





Wo war ich auf Safari?

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## kalihalde (5. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht ein Hinweis gefällig?
Elefanten gab es am gesuchten Ort "früher" wirklich.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Januar 2017)

So alt ist aber keiner aus diesem Forum, als daß er sich noch erinnern könnte. 
Schweres Rätsel, ich versuche mal zu helfen: wir fahren gerne grob auf rumpligen Wegen, aber der Herr kalihalde ist noch _gröber, _da er diese Wege bisher immer auf dem Hardtail runterpreschte. Andererseits treibt sich der feine Herr auch gerne mal in Ferienanlagen mit guter Küche rum. Und nein, Elefantenrippchen werden da nicht angeboten.

Mit winterlichen Grüßen aus dem verschneiten Thüringen	R.R.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Januar 2017)

Der feine Herr Ritter hat´s erkannt , schön umschrieben und lässt offensichtlich anderen Rätselfreunden den Vortritt.


----------



## Olven (5. Januar 2017)

Würde sagen die Safari endet hier .


----------



## kalihalde (5. Januar 2017)

Richtig, @Olven. Gröbern, Wald- und Seeresort war gesucht. Ganz in der Nähe hat man während des aktiven Tagebaus Elefantenskelette und Jagdwerkzeuge unserer Vorfahren gefunden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Januar 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Der feine Herr Ritter hat´s erkannt , schön umschrieben und lässt offensichtlich anderen Rätselfreunden den Vortritt.



Ich habe keine Rätselbilder hier, die liegen auf der Festplatte zu Hause. Und ich weiß gar nicht, ob man lösen darf, wenn man im Ausland weilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (6. Januar 2017)

Habe leider nur was gefunden was wohl jeder kennt,wo war ich gewesen ?Gruß Michael.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2017)

Solch Granit-Fels-Gerümpel liegt ja allerhand rum, ein Hinweis wäre von Nöten.


----------



## Olven (10. Januar 2017)

Im Harz ,müsst ihr suchen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2017)

Vom Harz bin ich eh ausgegangen. Nur sind dort eben solche Granitblöcke nicht selten. Auch nicht die, in deren Umgebung man mit'm Radl viel Spaß hat.


----------



## Olven (10. Januar 2017)

Von oben hat man diesen Ausblick.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2017)

Bilde mir ein sowas mal beim Karlshaus gesehen zu haben. Da war mal vor ca. 15 Jahren Holzeinschlag und dann guckten da auf einmal die nackten Felsen so raus, bin mir aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## Olven (11. Januar 2017)

Richtung stimmt schon .


----------



## Matthes (11. Januar 2017)

Die Ortschaft rechts könnte Ilsenburg sein, warst Du an den Zeternklippen?


----------



## Olven (11. Januar 2017)

Mein Ziel war dann dieses Gasthaus .Auf dem Weg dorthin bin ich an dem gesuchten Ort vorbeikommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (11. Januar 2017)

Wenn Du aus Richtung Dreiannen dort hingelangt sein solltest, sieht das für mich auch, wie @Ritter Runkel schon schrieb, nach den Felsen oberhalb vom Karlshaus aus .

Edit sagt, Hohnsteinklippen heißen die Steinhaufen


----------



## Olven (12. Januar 2017)

Genau ,dann mache mal weiter.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bilde mir ein sowas mal beim Karlshaus gesehen zu haben. Da war mal vor ca. 15 Jahren Holzeinschlag und dann guckten da auf einmal die nackten Felsen so raus, bin mir aber nicht so sicher.



Für mich stellt das schon die Lösung dar . Bis gestern Abend waren diese Felsen oberhalb des Karlshauses auch für mich namenlos. Da @Ritter Runkel wieder im Lande sein sollte, darf er gerne weiter machen .

P.S. @Matthes, der Ort im Hintergrund sollte dann Wernigerode sein.


----------



## Matthes (12. Januar 2017)

P.S. @Matthes, der Ort im Hintergrund sollte dann Wernigerode sein.[/QUOTE]

Ja, spätestens mit dem Foto vom Gasthaus Steinerne Renne war Ilsenburg für mich auch aus dem Rennen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Januar 2017)

Meine Harzkarte nennt sie auch *Hohensteinklippen* . Ich bin auch schon mal drauf rumgekrabbelt, ist ewig her. Aber meistens lässt man sie rechts liegen, wenn man in Richtung Karlshaus prescht.
@kalihalde : in der Nähe sollte auch das Hagendenkmal sein 

So, nun aber mal raus aus'm Harz. Wo steht diese Bank?


----------



## soprano (13. Januar 2017)

Etwa aus der Stadt mit zwei Z?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Januar 2017)

Nicht nur vielleicht sondern so isses! So schnell scheint sich wohl keiner von den Rätslern dahin zu verirren. Dabei hat die Stadt schöne Ecken, wirkt aber in ihrem Verfall auch beklemmend.

Den genauen Standort hätte ich noch gerne.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2017)

Nun dann löse ich mal.
Es ist die Mäusebank in Zeitz und steht auf dem Altmarkt vor der Volks- und Raiffeisenbank. Da soll es sehr viele Mäuse geben.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Januar 2017)

Siehe auch hier und hier.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Januar 2017)

Die Bank ist ganz witzig, man darf sich auf's Kunstwerk auch draufsetzen. 

Und Udo ist dran!


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Bank ist ganz witzig, man darf sich auf's Kunstwerk auch draufsetzen.
> 
> Und Udo ist dran!


Ich suche


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2017)

Ja, wo war ich hier auf Verstecksuche? Habe mal das GPS in die Kamera gehalten, vielleicht hilft es


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2017)

Kleiner Tipp, so sieht es vom Findling in Richtung Norden aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Januar 2017)

Sagt mir gar nichts. 

Könnte auf dem ersten Foto hinter dem Gestrüpp Wasser zu sehen sein? Je länger ich das Foto ansehe, um so weniger erkenne ich.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Sagt mir gar nichts.
> 
> Könnte auf dem ersten Foto hinter dem Gestrüpp Wasser zu sehen sein? Je länger ich das Foto ansehe, um so weniger erkenne ich.


Nein Ritter kein Wasser, das Wasser steigt zwar wieder seit der Wende, aber bis hinter diesem Findling ist es noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## kalihalde (15. Januar 2017)

Solche Findlinge werden in unseren Breiten ja gerne beim Aufschluss von Braunkohletagebauen angetroffen. Die meisten dieser Tagebaue sind seit der Wende nicht mehr aktiv und werden saniert. Dabei steigt irgendwann auch wieder das Grundwasser an, die Tagebaurestlöcher werden geflutet. Aber wo dieser Findling liegt, keine Ahnung.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Solche Findlinge werden in unseren Breiten ja gerne beim Aufschluss von Braunkohletagebauen angetroffen. Die meisten dieser Tagebaue sind seit der Wende nicht mehr aktiv und werden saniert. Dabei steigt irgendwann auch wieder das Grundwasser an, die Tagebaurestlöcher werden geflutet. Aber wo dieser Findling liegt, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
> kalihalde


Die Gesteine dieses Gesteinslehrpfades stammen aus dem Känozoikum (Tertiär und Quartär)
Einige Gesteinsbrocken stammen aus unserer näheren Umgebung, z. B. Porphyr aus dem Petersberger Gebiet


----------



## Haushai (18. Januar 2017)

Das ist der Gesteinslehrpfad in Röblingen, vermute ich.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2017)

Haushai schrieb:


> Das ist der Gesteinslehrpfad in Röblingen, vermute ich.


Du vermutest richtig und bist somit dran


----------



## Haushai (20. Januar 2017)

Ich hab leider kein Bild zur Hand und würde gerne abgeben. Vielleicht mag jemand?


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2017)

Haushai schrieb:


> Ich hab leider kein Bild zur Hand und würde gerne abgeben. Vielleicht mag jemand?


Also der schnellste macht dann weiter.


----------



## soprano (20. Januar 2017)

Ok



 
Dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2017)

Ist das in Verlängerung deiner Sattelstütze ein Insel?


----------



## soprano (20. Januar 2017)

Keine begehbare!  Zumindest nicht für Menschen


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2017)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an den Großen Mühlteich im Schlosspark Dieskau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (20. Januar 2017)

Der Udo kennt sein Revier : Tatsächlich der genannte See, fotografiert am Goldhagen Obelisk


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Januar 2017)

Hut ab! Ich fahre da ja auch ab und an lang, aber das Foto kam mir sehr fremd vor.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2017)

Nun ein ganz klein wenig kenne ich mich im Dieskauer Schlosspark aus.
So hier ein Foto das aber auch nicht so schwierig sein sollte, zumindest für RR.
Wo Stand mein MTB-Pedelec?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Januar 2017)

Ähm, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2017)

Hier ein weiterer kleinerer Tipp. So sieht in Fahrtrichtung links vom Rad aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Januar 2017)

Von der Landschaft her sieht es vetraut aus, aber habe trotzdem keinen Geistesblitz. Da hilft dann nur noch fragen: hat es was mit gewesenem Bergbau zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Von der Landschaft her sieht es vetraut aus, aber habe trotzdem keinen Geistesblitz. Da hilft dann nur noch fragen: hat es was mit gewesenem Bergbau zu tun?


Nein RR hat nichts mit Bergbau zu tun.
Aber so sieht es östlich vom Rad in Fahrtrichtung aus.



Dies war von 1945 bis 1990 eine sehr beliebter Badeort, sogar mit einem 4 m Sprungturm und wohl auch mit Imbiss (HO oder Konsum weiß es nicht so genau).


 
Und solche Spuren gibt es dort auch zu Hauf.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Januar 2017)

Wenn es dort Biber gibt, muss es in der Nähe von einem Fluss oder Graben/Bach sein, übers trockene Land wandern die ja nicht. 

Tappe ansonsten völlig im Dunkeln.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2017)

Nun noch einen Tipp. Genau 460 m östlich des Standpunktes der Rades sieht es so aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Januar 2017)

Nun ist der Groschen gefallen: der Tümpel westlich des Schleusentorsos bei Wüsteneutzsch. Udo, Du hattest recht, da war ich wirklich schon. Aber von dem Bad nebst Sprungturm wusste ich nicht.
Siehe auch hier   #5773


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nun ist der Groschen gefallen: der Tümpel westlich des Schleusentorsos bei Wüsteneutzsch. Udo, Du hattest recht, da war ich wirklich schon. Aber von dem Bad nebst Sprungturm wusste ich nicht.
> Siehe auch hier   #5773


_Ja RR, das war schon einmal ein Rätsel von dir, wo du im Tunnel warst. Dort fließt ein Bach lang der auch "Der Bach" heißt.
Vom dem ehemaligen Freibad Wüsteneutzsch und dem unmittelbar daneben gelegenen FKK-Tümpel "Das Ei" ist heute leider nicht mehr viel übrig. In den 1970er bis 1980er Jahren der damaligen DDR hingegen war dies hier ein beliebter Naherholungsort. Die seinerzeit benutzten und heute stark verlandeten Gewässer sollten Teil des Elster-Saale-Kanals werden. Dieser endet nicht weit von Wüsteneutzsch._


 
Das Pedelec steht bei 51° 19.669' 12° 03.561'
Und dieser Teilabschnitt ist wohl ein Freßplatz für Biber, wie man nachfolgend auch sehen kann.


 
Das war ein kleiner Exkurs zum Standpunkt meines Pedelecs und somit kannst du schon mal ein neues Bild zum rätseln suchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Januar 2017)

Ich fand die Tour ab Plagwitz (incl. Heine-Kanal) entlang der geplanten Kanals ziemlich spannend, sehr empfehlenswert.
Ein neues Bild kommt erst morgen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Januar 2017)

Wo waren wir?


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2017)

Liegt diese Quelle im nördlichen Ziegelrödaer Forst?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2017)

Jawoll!!! Ich glaube ein Bild von ihr schon mal in Deinen Reisebeschreibungen gesehen zu haben.

Für alle anderen: ein gewisser Reformator soll schon aus ihr getrunken haben.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2017)

Dann halte ich mich mal dezent im Hintergrund auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2017)

Ein paar Meter nördlich vom gesuchten Ort fließt ein Bach entlang. Folgt man diesem in Fließrichtung, so kommt man erst hier vorbei:





und erreicht nach knapp 6 km das hier (von der verkehrten Richtung geknipst):


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2017)

Nun liebe Rategemeinde, jetzt müsste das 10 cent Stück, nach diesen Hinweisen, wohl gefallen sein  .


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2017)

Quelle "Roter Born" (51° 22.304' 11° 31.217')


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Januar 2017)

Richtig! Der Weg von der Quernequelle bis Querfurt ist recht schön, uns hat er Spaß gemacht.
Ich hätte das Rätsel ja offen gelassen, Udo. Ich glaube, es herrscht mal wieder akuter Bildermangel bei den meisten. Bei mir wird es auch langsam eng.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Richtig! Der Weg von der Quernequelle bis Querfurt ist recht schön, uns hat er Spaß gemacht.
> Ich hätte das Rätsel ja offen gelassen, Udo. Ich glaube, es herrscht mal wieder akuter Bildermangel bei den meisten. Bei mir wird es auch langsam eng.


ich schau mal ob ich noch was interessantes habe


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2017)

Kein Rätsel!
...nur neue Bäumchen [emoji4]


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2017)

Habe noch eins gefunden, ist aber schon älter[]
Welche Fluß haben wir hier, wo überquert?


----------



## kalihalde (30. Januar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kein Rätsel!
> ...nur neue Bäumchen [emoji4]



Schulpforte , aber ist ja kein Rätsel .


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2017)

Da steht recht ein Schiff im Trockenen und links unter der Hütte haben wir letztes Jahr eine Stunde gesessen und den Wolkenbruch abgewartet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ich löse aber nicht da keine Bilder aus SAH [emoji4] 
Ein paar Kilometer Stromaufwärts gibt es ein nettes Strandbadteam an einem länglichem See in der Nähe der Elbe, die uns auf dem Gelände mit FKK Strand übernachten ließen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








KANN MICH ABER AUCH IRREN [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2017)

Ja es ist schon eine mächtige Platane.


----------



## soprano (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte noch was:


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2017)

Die Elbe ist es natürlich nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Elbe ist es natürlich nicht


Ich hab's geahnt [emoji4]


----------



## h3x3r (31. Januar 2017)

Ich bin verwirrt ob der vielen Bilder. Udos Rätselbild zeigt die Elbfähre in Aken. Falls dies das aktuelle Rätselbild ist.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2017)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt ob der vielen Bilder. Udos Rätselbild zeigt die Elbfähre in Aken. Falls dies das aktuelle Rätselbild ist.


Nein mein Bild zeigt leider nicht die Elbfähre bei Aken, auch ist es nicht die Elbe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein mein Bild zeigt leider nicht die Elbfähre bei Aken, auch ist es nicht die Elbe .



... aber fast. Sollte die Saalefähre Groß Rosenburg bei Barby sein.






Dann kann es ja eigentlich mit dem Rätselbild von @soprano weiter gehen. Dazu habe ich nur einen Insidertip für @Ritter Runkel: "_Gäste Deiner Party waren in der Nähe Eislaufen"._

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... aber fast. Sollte die Saalefähre Groß Rosenburg bei Barby sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So machen wir es kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo soprano,
könnte dieser Turm in der Nähe der Elbe stehen, z.B. Tangermünde?


----------



## soprano (1. Februar 2017)

Lieber Udo,

der Fluß passt, die Ortschaft nicht ganz!


----------



## soprano (6. Februar 2017)

Dieser Turm steht auf dem Gelände einer Anlage von "weltkultureller" Bedeutung ;-)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Februar 2017)

Aha, alles klar. Muss aber erst wieder Bilder sammeln.


----------



## hallunke (7. Februar 2017)

wenn @kalihalde und @Ritter Runkel und @Udo1 nicht wollen...
...Petrikirche in Wörlitz?
geschickt fotografiert...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## soprano (7. Februar 2017)

@hallunke :


----------



## hallunke (8. Februar 2017)

welche Brücke ist das?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich bin befangen und habe zur Zeit kein neues Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube auch zu wissen, wo es ist. Sah früher aber da etwas anders aus, oder? Ich schaue es mir morgen einfach mal an, bin eh in der Ecke unterwegs.
Und Bilder habe ich auch kaum noch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2017)

Und ich bin ahnungslos und hätte wirklich kein Bild  [emoji27]


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch zu wissen, wo es ist. Sah früher aber da etwas anders aus, oder? Ich schaue es mir morgen einfach mal an, bin eh in der Ecke unterwegs.
> Und Bilder habe ich auch kaum noch.


Soll ich dir die Koordinate senden


----------



## h3x3r (9. Februar 2017)

Das ist die Brücke, die in der Elsteraue über die Steinlache führt.

Im Oktober letzten Jahres sah es dort noch so aus:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Februar 2017)

Danke, ich schau morgen mal höchstselbst vorbei, da habe ich wenigstens ein richtiges Ziel. Falls meine Vermutung nicht zutrifft, hätte ich aber auch keinen Schimmer. Ich denke, es ist in der Nähe dieser alten Brücke, die nach einem Nutztier benannt ist.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Danke, ich schau morgen mal höchstselbst vorbei, da habe ich wenigstens ein richtiges Ziel. Falls meine Vermutung nicht zutrifft, hätte ich aber auch keinen Schimmer. Ich denke, es ist in der Nähe dieser alten Brücke, die nach einem Nutztier benannt ist.


Das eine dicke Wollschicht hat


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2017)

@h3x3r hat völlig recht, das Kleinod der Brückenbaukunst befindet sich in der Elster-Saale Aue südlich von Halle. Das Gewässer heißt auf manchen Karten Steinplatte, auf anderen Gerwische. 
Du darfst weitermachen.
@Ritter Runkel , nicht wundern, neulich standen dort Baufahrzeuge, womöglich wollen sie doch noch eine richtige Brücke bauen...
vG Andreas  (hallunke)


----------



## soprano (9. Februar 2017)

Das ist zwischen Planena und Beesen oder?!
Wenn ja habe ich genau an der Stelle schon ein Rudel Quadfahrer durch das seichte Wasser fahren gesehen..


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2017)

Genau dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h3x3r (10. Februar 2017)

Dann geht's jetzt weiter.

Wo war ich hier bzw. was ist in der Ferne zu sehen?


----------



## h3x3r (11. Februar 2017)

Keiner ne Idee? Oder genießen alle ihr wohlverdientes Wochenende?


----------



## kalihalde (12. Februar 2017)

Eine Idee habe ich schon, aber leider keine Bilder


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Februar 2017)

So gehts mir auch. Das abgebildete Panorama sollte einem Hallenser (oder Hallunken) vertraut sein.


----------



## soprano (12. Februar 2017)

Ich dachte evtl der Petersberg, aber ich vermisse die Antenne!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Februar 2017)

Den Petersberg könntest Du sehen, wenn Du Dich am Fotostandort um ca. 135° nach links drehen würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (12. Februar 2017)

jetzt auch noch mit Geometrie... 
Der Hallunke war übrigens paar Tage in Stuttgart, hat drum das mit dem Berg nicht so mitbekommen. Dort sollte eigentlich was doppelt sein...?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Februar 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> jetzt auch noch mit Geometrie...
> Der Hallunke war übrigens paar Tage in Stuttgart, hat drum das mit dem Berg nicht so mitbekommen. Dort sollte eigentlich was doppelt sein...?



Gibt es da kein kein Internet? Ich dachte immer, BaWü sei so ein High-Tech-Standort. Wie man sich doch irren kann, ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser als in MSH.

Und doppelt: ja. Das sind Musikliebhaber in dem gesuchten Ort, deshalb haben die gleich zwei davon, ich meine doppelt.


----------



## hallunke (12. Februar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...doppelt: ja. Das sind Musikliebhaber in dem gesuchten Ort, deshalb haben die gleich zwei davon, ich meine doppelt.


...also oben und unten, nun könnten aber Lösungen kommen...

und zu dem anderen (OT): 


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Gibt es da kein kein Internet? Ich dachte immer, BaWü sei so ein High-Tech-Standort.


vermutlich doch ein High-Tech-Ländle, wenn man nur die Anzahl und Schönheit der Blitzeranlagen in und um Stuttgart nimmt - aber ehrlich hatte ich mir ein Internet-und-Kommunikations-Enthaltungs-WE vorgenommen und auch beinahe durchgehalten...


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Februar 2017)

@Ritter Runkel Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, daß Du bei Halle stündest, würde einer der Erhebungen bei Landsberg als möglich erscheinen...


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, daß Du bei Halle stündest, würde einer der Erhebungen bei Landsberg als möglich erscheinen...


Ja, so würde ich das auch sehen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Februar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, daß Du bei Halle stündest, würde einer der Erhebungen bei Landsberg als möglich erscheinen...



Einen ähnlichen Blick findet man auch bei Google Earth.


----------



## h3x3r (13. Februar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, daß Du bei Halle stündest, würde einer der Erhebungen bei Landsberg als möglich erscheinen...



Das ist soweit korrekt. Nur welche genau ist es?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2017)

Es könnte die weithin sichtbare romanische Doppelkapelle auf der Porphyrkuppe in der Stadt Landsberg sein.


----------



## h3x3r (13. Februar 2017)

@Udo1 , das ist natürlich vollkommen korrekt. Der Standort der Aufnahme ist übrigens die Ostseite des Pfarrbergs.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es könnte die weithin sichtbare romanische Doppelkapelle auf der Porphyrkuppe in der Stadt Landsberg sein.







Würde ich auch so sehen. Hier ein Foto aus gleicher Richtung nur etwas näher dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (13. Februar 2017)

Wenn nur erst der Flieder wieder blüht...


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wenn nur erst der Flieder wieder blüht...


Am Ende der Woche brechen dann schon mal schon die Knospen leicht auf. 
Und ich habe für die nächsten Tage Fahrverbot bekommen. 
Ich suche morgen ein neues Foto


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2017)

So ich habe gesucht und wurde noch einmal fündig.
Vor welchem Gebäude standen wir hier?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2017)

Ein Hinweis, Sachsen-Anhalt besteht nicht nur aus Anteile Harz, Großraum Halle und nördlichen Vorharz


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2017)

Nun, hier noch ein kleiner Tipp:
Im Westen von Sachsen-Anhalt gibt es den Naturpark Drömling, durch diesen führt auch ein sehr bekannter langer Radweg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun, hier noch ein kleiner Tipp:
> Im Westen von Sachsen-Anhalt gibt es den Naturpark Drömling, durch diesen führt auch ein sehr bekannter langer Radweg.



Das kurze Stück Allerradweg wirst Du ja nicht meinen. Also Elberadweg?


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das kurze Stück Allerradweg wirst Du ja nicht meinen. Also Elberadweg?


RR du verwirrst mich ein wenig. Ich wusste gar nicht das der Elberadweg durch den Naturpark Drömling führt?
Aber der Allerradweg ist viel zu kurz, als das er für sich den Namen großer Radweg in Sachsen-Anhalt beanspruchen könnte.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2017)

Da habe ich wohl großen Blödsinn geschrieben, die Elbe ist in der Tat weit weg.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da habe ich wohl großen Blödsinn geschrieben, die Elbe ist in der Tat weit weg.


Nun RR, je älter man wird, desto öfter kommt das schon mal vor, zumindest ist bei mir so.
Aber es gibt einen ganz langen Rundradweg in Sachsen-Anhalt und der führt durch den Drömling zum Nordrand des Naturparkes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2017)

Ich merke schon die Bilder gehen aus, darum löse ich mal schnell auf.
Es ist Schloss Kunrau am nördlichen rand des Naturparks Drömling.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Kunrau
Wer noch Bilder oder Ideen hat darf weiter machen.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Februar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich merke schon die Bilder gehen aus ...


Bei uns scheint das auch so zu sein. 
Es wird Zeit, dass es wieder Frühling wird.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2017)

@Udo1: hätte das Rätsel auch mit Bildern in der Hinterhand nicht lösen können. Aber der Drömling scheint eine Reise wert zu sein.

Eine Rätselpause wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @Udo1: hätte das Rätsel auch mit Bildern in der Hinterhand nicht lösen können. Aber der Drömling scheint eine Reise wert zu sein.
> 
> Eine Rätselpause wäre nicht schlecht.


Ja eine Pause wäre wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2017)

Ich habe noch eins gefunden.
Wo steht dise Puppenstube?


----------



## kalihalde (28. Februar 2017)

Ist wohl eher ein "Kaufmannsladen", bzw., wenn man sich die feilgebotenen Produkte genauer betrachtet, ein Fleischer.

Dort gibt es neben der Puppenstube auch schmackhafte Wurst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher ein "Kaufmannsladen", bzw., wenn man sich die feilgebotenen Produkte genauer betrachtet, ein Fleischer.
> 
> Dort gibt es neben der Puppenstube auch schmackhafte Wurst .


So isses


----------



## _torsten_ (1. März 2017)

Meint ihr die Wurstkette als Absperrung?


----------



## ohmtroll (1. März 2017)

@_torsten_  Ich glaube Udo meint damit, Du könntest seinen Tourbericht im Merseburg-Faden aufmerksamer betrachten? 
(Hätte früher nie gedacht, daß es bei Halle gute Wurst gibt... duck und weg...)


----------



## _torsten_ (1. März 2017)

@ohmtroll ... schon klar. 
Aber ich wollte einfach nur auf die geniale Idee mit der Wurstabsperrung hinweisen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. März 2017)

Funktioniert aber nur bei Vegetarierveranstaltungen dauerhaft.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute früh wollte ich eigentlich, weil ja heute der Wechsel von der Wintermütze auf Schirmmütze war, eigentlich um 07:59 Uhr mit dem Zug in 23 Minuten nach Niemberg. Von dort wollte ich mich über die Feldwege nach Burgstetten durchschlagen und dann auf noch unbekannten Pfaden und Wegen bis in die Klausberge (wäre heute allein unterwegs gewesen, da kann man ja die asphaltierten Abschnitte weglassen). Eigentlich, wenn der Regen nicht gewesen wäre, so machte ich eine Runde, unterbrochen durch kurze Schauer durch den Auenwald und dann nach Bad Dürrenberg rüber. Ich schaffte es gerade so, nicht nass zu Hause anzukommen. So werde ich wohl für die Niemberg-Tour noch ein wenig warten müssen.


----------



## kalihalde (1. März 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... weil ja heute der Wechsel von der Wintermütze auf Schirmmütze war,..



1. März, da war doch was. Hast Du heute etwa eine kleine Parade anlässlich eines Jubiläums abgehalten?

Hurra, Hurra, Hurra
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. März 2017)

Da bin ich ja heute mit der völlig verkehrten Kopfbedeckung auf Arbeit geradelt. Hatte glatt noch die Schapka auf.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja heute mit der völlig verkehrten Kopfbedeckung auf Arbeit geradelt. Hatte glatt noch die Schapka auf.


Siehste mal ich hatte den Helm auf, wollte aber auf meiner geplanten Runde einige neue schöne Suchbilder finden, die es auf der Runde auch tatsächlich gibt. Nun vielleicht wird es was am Wochenende


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2017)

Ich habe noch eins gefunden.



 
Wer weiß wo sie steht, diese schöne alte Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (8. März 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eins gefunden.
> Wo steht dise Puppenstube?
> Anhang anzeigen 579422



Nur der guten Ordnung halber, möchte ich noch erwähnen, wo die "Puppenstube" steht. Die Lösung wurde ja in diesem Faden noch nicht "offiziell" genannt.

Die Puppenstube steht in Bennstedt in der Verkaufsstelle der Hausschlachterei Mauf aus Köllme (beides Saalekreis).

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Nur der guten Ordnung halber, möchte ich noch erwähnen, wo die "Puppenstube" steht. Die Lösung wurde ja in diesem Faden noch nicht "offiziell" genannt.
> 
> Die Puppenstube steht in Bennstedt in der Verkaufsstelle der Hausschlachterei Mauf aus Köllme (beides Saalekreis).
> 
> ...


Genau so isses Und die Knackwurst schmeckt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## __U3__ (14. März 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Von dem Culemeyer-Anschluss in Salzmünde müssten bei mir eigentlich auch noch paar Fotos existieren.



Na das wäre ja mal echt interessant, falls Du die wiederfinden würdest!
Die Bilder aus'm Netz kenne ich bereits, finde den Inselbetrieb und auch die Zufuhr über die HHE nach Benkendorf echt interessant...

Grüße aus Thüringen
Uwe


----------



## ohmtroll (14. März 2017)

(offtopic) Frage an die Hallenser: Gibt es im erweiterten Stadtgebiet noch mehr Geheimtipps in Sachen Lebensmittel (Brot, Brötchen, Kuchen, ...,) per Fahrrad erreichbar?


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> (offtopic) Frage an die Hallenser: Gibt es im erweiterten Stadtgebiet noch mehr Geheimtipps in Sachen Lebensmittel (Brot, Brötchen, Kuchen, ...,) per Fahrrad erreichbar?


Klar, oh es gibt viele. Was möchtest du wissen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eins gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 582212
> Wer weiß wo sie steht, diese schöne alte Waage?


Ich löse mal auf.
Diese alte Waage steht hier.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. März 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Klar, oh es gibt viele. Was möchtest du wissen.


Vielleicht die (schmeckt am besten egal was) Lebensmittel TOP 10?


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
wer weiß wo ich diese Woche war?


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2017)

So, dann löse ich mal auf.
Diese Büchertelefonzelle steht bei N51° 26.748' E012° 02.775' am südlichen Ortseingang von Zwintschöna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2017)

Hier ein zweiter Versuch ein Rätsel zu platzieren.
Wo steht dieser prächtige Jüngling?


----------



## hallunke (17. Juli 2017)

wenn er jetzt wieder die Koordinaten will...?!?
im Dieskauer Park!


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> wenn er jetzt wieder die Koordinaten will...?!?
> im Dieskauer Park!


Nein will ich nicht. Steht ungefähr, nicht ganz 100 m, westlich vom chinesischen Teehaus im Dieskauer Park.
Dann mach mal bitte weiter.


----------



## hallunke (20. Juli 2017)

Jetzt hätte ich beinahe vergessen, dass das hier ja eine Fortsetzungs-Rätsel-Geschichte ist...
Na, also wo ist das (ich weiß, das Wasser steht schief...):




viel Spaß beim Herausbekommen und Nachradeln wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2017)

Das sieht aus wie ein künstlicher See, wohl ganz in der Nähe, der wohl noch nicht ganz von der LMBV freigegeben ist.


----------



## hallunke (21. Juli 2017)

Udo, dreimal richtiger Ansatz :
1. sieht nicht nur aus wie ein künstlicher See, es ist auch einer 
2. ist tatsächlich wohl ganz in der Nähe  (von Dir sogar noch etwas näher als von mir aus)
3. muss ich tatsächlich gestehen, dass die Tour ein kleines bisschen illegal war - als ich dahin fuhr, muss ich ein Sperrschild vom LMBV übersehen haben . Allerdings käme man von anderen Stellen durchaus auch ohne Sperrschilder dahin, und so werden einige Uferbereiche tatsächlich schon zum Baden genutzt!!!
Ich hatte ja zunächst angenommen, dass Dir die Horizonzlinie bekannt sein müsste...
Nachdem Du aber schon mal drei richtige Fragen gestellt hast, müsste es fast klar sein.
Sagen wir, *Name des Sees und ungefähre Angabe der Uferseite würden mir reichen*.
Schließlich weiß ich auch nicht, ob die Stoanernen Mandln noch dort sind (ich hatte die aber nicht hingeräumt, die standen schon da).
Also, die Lösung ist sozusagen nur noch einen Steinwurf entfernt.
viel Erfolg wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2017)

Ja es ist der Geiseltalsee. Und der Bereich ist wohl zwischen den zwei Holzbrücken, Einlauf der Leiha und Geiselwehr Frankleben.


----------



## hallunke (21. Juli 2017)

ich bin mir jetzt nicht völlig klar, wo die Leiha einströmt - auf meiner einen Karte geht sie schon bei Braunsbedra in die Geisel über.
Aber wie es sei, *der Geiseltalsee stimmt ja*, die Ecke um Frankleben nicht ganz. Hängt davon ab ob man den Weg zwischen den beiden Holzbrücken im Uhrzeigersinn oder entgegengesetzt zurücklegt.
Es ist mehr im Nordwesten des Sees. Ich hatte damals im Uhrzeigersinn fahrend gerade die Halde hinter mir, da sah ich einen schönen schottrigen Weg hinab zum Ufer (und dabei das Sperrschild übersehen, es steht wirklich eins da). Von dem Rundweg geht es noch etliche Meter hinab zum See und unten hat man eine schöne Mischung aus Schotter, Sand, Feldwegen, Braunkohle und mitunter Massen von Mücken. 
Die Tour hatte ich im Mai gemacht https://www.komoot.de/tour/16367152 jetzt schaut mal bei den Bildern auf das Termometer!
Zum ev. Nachfahren mal eine Übersicht:






also Udo, für den richtigen See darfst Du weiter machen!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ich bin mir jetzt nicht völlig klar, wo die Leiha einströmt - auf meiner einen Karte geht sie schon bei Braunsbedra in die Geisel über.
> Aber wie es sei, *der Geiseltalsee stimmt ja*, die Ecke um Frankleben nicht ganz. Hängt davon ab ob man den Weg zwischen den beiden Holzbrücken im Uhrzeigersinn oder entgegengesetzt zurücklegt.
> Es ist mehr im Nordwesten des Sees. Ich hatte damals im Uhrzeigersinn fahrend gerade die Halde hinter mir, da sah ich einen schönen schottrigen Weg hinab zum Ufer (und dabei das Sperrschild übersehen, es steht wirklich eins da). Von dem Rundweg geht es noch etliche Meter hinab zum See und unten hat man eine schöne Mischung aus Schotter, Sand, Feldwegen, Braunkohle und mitunter Massen von Mücken.
> Die Tour hatte ich im Mai gemacht https://www.komoot.de/tour/16367152 jetzt schaut mal bei den Bildern auf das Termometer!
> ...


Also hallunke, die Strecke die du gefahren bist, bin ich das letzte mal im Herbst 2016 gefahren. Hast du dein Bike unten am See über die goßen Steine tragen müssen, um auf den unteren Rundweg nach Westen fahren zu können?


----------



## hallunke (21. Juli 2017)

Hmm, stimmt eigentlich. Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, war genau an der Stelle mit den Steinen vom Foto eine kleine Böschung. Da musste man erst mal hinüber, dahinter ließ es sich dann gut fahren.
Der Geiseltalsee bietet damit dem Mountainbiker nicht nur den einen Aufstieg zum Weinberg, sondern auch noch paar Höhen- (und Tiefen-) meter zusätzlich unterhalb des Rundweges, und diese sogar noch mit etwas anspruchsvollerem Untergrund!  
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2017)

Wo war ich denn am heutigen Tag?
Dieses Denkmal ist einem bekannten Dichter gewidmet, wo steht es? Es ist ein, ich nenne es mal historisches Lied, dass aus 5 Strophen bestand. 21 Jahre später kam die 6. Strophe dazu.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2017)

Nun schon jemand ein Ahnung?
1848 wurde die sechste Strophe von bewaffneten Männern ein wenig umgedichtet.
Ach ja noch ein kleiner Tipp, es sind exakt 80 Zaunspitzen die das Denkmal umgeben.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juli 2017)

Nun dann geben ich mal einen neuen Tipp
Die Garde von Friedrich Wilhelm IV dichtete die letzte Strophe beim Rückzug von den Barrikadenkämpfen 1848 in Berlin wie folgt um:
_Zitat von Hermann Schmitz:"_
_Schwarz, Rot und Gold, glüht nun im Sonnenlichte,_
_der schwarze Adler sinkt herab entweiht;_
_hier endet, Zollern, deines Ruhms Geschichte,_
_hier fiel ein König, aber nicht im Streit._
_Wir sehen nicht mehr gerne_
_nach dem gefall'nen Sterne._
_|: Was du hier tatest, Fürst, wird dich gereu'n,_
_   so treu wird keiner, wie die Preußen, sein! :|"_


----------



## h3x3r (28. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist es einfach. Dank Google. 

Das Denkmal steht in Kirchscheidungen. Diesem Ort entstammt der Dichter Johann Bernhard Thiersch. Dieser hat das oben zitierte Preußenlied ersonnen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juli 2017)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es einfach. Dank Google.
> 
> Das Denkmal steht in Kirchscheidungen. Diesem Ort entstammt der Dichter Johann Bernhard Thiersch. Dieser hat das oben zitierte Preußenlied ersonnen.


Alles richtig, dann mach bitte weiter. Hier gehts es zum besagten Lied https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preußenlied
und das Denkmal ist auch ein Ausgangspunkt für Geocacher.


----------



## h3x3r (31. Juli 2017)

Dann mal weiter. Wo war ich und was ist dort zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h3x3r (2. August 2017)

Wenn bis heute Abend keine Lösung kommt, geb ich nen kleinen Tipp. Obwohl ich dachte, dass sollte eigentlich leicht zu erraten sein.


----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2017)

Deich + Schloss = Elbe + Pretzsch

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## h3x3r (2. August 2017)




----------



## kalihalde (2. August 2017)

Bin zur Zeit an der Ostsee im Urlaub und erlaube mir deshalb ein kleines Spezialrätsel.

Welcher Künstler aus Sachsen-Anhalt hat sich hier an der Ostseeküste zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow "verewigt" und wie heißt das "Werk"?





Sonnige Urlaubsgrüße sendet
kalihalde


----------



## battiwr (3. August 2017)

Moritz Götze (*1964 in Halle an der Saale) hat 2 wegmarken entworfen. Der name der holzgestaltung lautet schreitender paul müller kaempff.


----------



## kalihalde (3. August 2017)

Richtig, @battiwr .
Sehr schön erklärt. Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## battiwr (3. August 2017)

Dieser Ort liegt etwas versteckt. Die Landmarkierung soll ein kleiner Hinweis sein.
Wo wurde das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. August 2017)

Ich habe die Figur noch nicht gesehen, aber vom Winkel her könnte sie an der Glasmanufaktur stehen.
Korrektur
Definitv Glasmanufaktur Derenburg.


----------



## battiwr (3. August 2017)

Jepp, genauer gesagt, im hüttengarten. Der liegt etwas abgelegen hinterm Spielplatz. Dann mach mal weiter, hasi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. August 2017)

Mangels Alternativen etwas sehr sehr Einfaches... 
Deshalb reicht nicht der Name der FORMATION, sondern es sollte schon recht genau die Lage beschrieben sein.


----------



## battiwr (4. August 2017)

Das könnte die Höhle am Hamburger Wappen sein. Allerdings war ich vor zehn Jahren das letzte mal da.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2017)

...ist nicht die Lösung, nur eine andere Perspektive...denke ich dass es dort ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. August 2017)

Genau, die große Höhle unterhalb/gegenüber des/dem Hamburger Wappen/s.
Ging ja ÜBERRASCHEND schnell...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2017)

...noch ein paar Bilder aus der Gegend


----------



## battiwr (4. August 2017)

Wo habe ich den Marktplatz fotografiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (5. August 2017)

Bergmann ,schiffer, und schmied stehen unten und stellen die stände der Jahrtausendwende dar. Oben drauf eine frau , welche wasser aus einer muschel fliesst ( fluss). Nun aber.


----------



## Matthes (5. August 2017)

Ich tippe mal auf Schönebeck.


----------



## battiwr (6. August 2017)

Das ist richtig. Wie bist du darauf gekommen?
Der Bergmann steht für den Salzabbau und es wurde auf der Elbe verschifft.


----------



## Matthes (6. August 2017)

Der Brunnen sieht neu aus und die Zusammenstellung der Figuren ist nicht alltäglich, dachte die Sanierung fand mit Sicherheit in der Presse Erwähnung, eine Google Anfrage brachte dann einen Artikel aus der Volksstimme zu Tage


----------



## Matthes (6. August 2017)

So, dann geht es auch gleich weiter, denke, das sollte nicht ganz leicht werden


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. August 2017)

Tolles Rätsel, aber nun bin ich ja mal richtig befangen.


----------



## Matthes (6. August 2017)

Das bist Du in der Tat, dieses Mal musst Du Dich in Zurückhaltung üben


----------



## Matthes (10. August 2017)

Keiner eine Idee? Hier nochmal ein Bild, das klar macht, worum es sich handelt, wo befindet sich das Bergbaudenkmal?


----------



## kalihalde (10. August 2017)

Mir wurde die Lösung gestern von @Ritter Runkel schon verraten. Bin jetzt also (auch) raus.

Bei dem Hinweisschild handelt es sich übrigens um eine lokale Variante der Dennert-Tanne.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (11. August 2017)

Na jetzt ist es zu einfach, Zitat: "*Stollenmundloch zum Fürst- Victor- Schacht*
Der 1890 künstlich angelegte Bergwerksgraben hieß "Fürst - Victor - Kunstgraben". Er endete am Wasserrad auf dem Bremsberg. Unterhalb liegt der "Fürstenteich", welcher als Hüttenteich - 1729 an angelegt wurde." ... also quasi auf halbem Wege zwischen Birnbaumteich und Fürstenteich, Standort http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.621...1.622173,11.097565&spn=0.012976,0.038581&z=15

siehe  http://www.strassberg-harz.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=65&Itemid=84


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (11. August 2017)

Prima, absolut richtig, dann mach mal weiter


----------



## ohmtroll (11. August 2017)

Also dann: Wo bin ich bzw. auf welchen Trail will ich (und meine Begleitung) 100m voraus ?


----------



## ohmtroll (14. August 2017)

Als Dorf im Harz wohl gut erkennbar, aber vll doch nochn Tipp?

Entfernung (Luftlinie) zum letzten Rätsel ca. 11km...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. August 2017)

Für mich sieht das aus wie bei einer Stausee Umrundung im Harz...nachdenklich [emoji4]


----------



## ohmtroll (14. August 2017)

Die nächste Talsperre is ca.2km weg. Der Trail folgt einem Flüsschen.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. August 2017)

Ich kann nicht leugnen, dass ich dort war. Aber wo war das?  Ich werde alt ... öhm vergesslich.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. August 2017)

So unterschiedlich sind die abgespeicherten Bilder... 

... eines Ortsteiles von Elbingerode.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. August 2017)

Hi, Problem ist, solche Häuser und Trails gibt es zu oft im Harz... 
Elbingerode hat nur die Ortsteile Eggeröder Brunnen und Büchenberg, da kann ich mich nicht an so eine Straße erinnern. Wenn du die ehemalige "Stadt Wernigerode Elbingerode" meinst, würden rein optisch Rübeland und Neuwerk eventuell passen.
Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. August 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Die nächste Talsperre is ca.2km weg. Der Trail folgt einem Flüsschen.


Ist das ev. die Bode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (15. August 2017)

Prima, Ihr liegt beide richtig.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. August 2017)

Drei Tage sind um. 
Der anvisierte Trail verläuft entlang der Bode und die abgebildete Dorfgasse ist der Güldenwinkel in Neuwerk.

Es kann also irgendwer weitermachen...


----------



## Matthes (18. August 2017)

Dann mache ich mal weiter und los geht's


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. August 2017)

Ich hätte Königshütte getippt...bin also raus [emoji4] , auch weil ich kein neues Rätsel habe.[emoji6]


----------



## Matthes (23. August 2017)

Das Bild mit dem Renaissanceturm kann niemand zuordnen?

Hier einige Hinweise (vielleicht auch für Google  ):
- erste urkundliche erwähnung 899 im Hersfelder Zehntverzeichnis als "Hildiburgorod"
- der besagte Turm wurde von Otto Heinrich von Bodenhausen errichtet, der das Objekt von den Grafen von Mansfeld erworben hat


----------



## battiwr (28. August 2017)

Das war jetzt einfach. Das ist das Schloss klosterode und ist teil der Gemeinde blankenheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (28. August 2017)

Absolut richtig , dann mach mal weiter


----------



## battiwr (28. August 2017)

Wo steht der Bär und was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## battiwr (29. August 2017)

Ein kleiner Tipp. Es handelt sich um eine “Figurenbeute“. 
Übrigens in einem Rätsel vorher stand auch eine Beute.


----------



## battiwr (30. August 2017)

Gleich daneben steht dieser aussichtspunkt


----------



## battiwr (30. August 2017)

Der Bär ist typisch für diesen Ort.


----------



## Matthes (30. August 2017)

Rübeland?


----------



## battiwr (30. August 2017)

Rübeland ist richtig. Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## Matthes (30. August 2017)

Wo befindet sich dieses Denkmal?


----------



## battiwr (30. August 2017)

Das Denkmal steht bei Stolberg.
Der hirsch ist das wappentier der Fürsten zu Stolberg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. August 2017)

Ich tippe mal ganz grob in Richtung Alexisbad/Mägdesprung, also Selketal. Da stehen einige von diesen Hirschen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (30. August 2017)

@Ritter Runkel - nicht ganz 

@battiwr - Treffer - damit bist Du wieder an der Reihe


----------



## battiwr (31. August 2017)

Hier mein neues Rätsel.


----------



## Matthes (31. August 2017)

Hmm, ne Fischtreppe an der Holtemme?


----------



## battiwr (31. August 2017)

Richtig. Diese ist bei eis delnitz hinter dem Spielplatz.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. August 2017)

War das vor der Sintflut oder wurde die schon wieder repariert?


----------



## battiwr (31. August 2017)

Nein danach. Einige große Steine sind nicht mehr an ihrem alten Platz. 
Das ist nicht die fischtreppe an der froschbrücke, sondern 500m flussabwärts.


----------



## Matthes (31. August 2017)

Zu welcher Burg gehört dieser Turm


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2017)

Bornstedt Schweinsburg


----------



## Matthes (1. September 2017)

Absolut richtig, dann übernimm mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2017)

Hier der Kartenausschnitt, liegt nördlich der BAB 38



Das neue Rätsel kommt am Nachmittag


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2017)

So hier mein Rätsel.
Was stellt dieses Relief dar und wo befindet es sich?


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2017)

Nun, keiner eine Idee?
Hier ein Tipp:
Es ist eine Gedenkstätte die an ein Ereignis erinnert, dass sich genau heute vor 100 Jahren und 15 Tagen dort ereignete.


----------



## battiwr (3. September 2017)

Das Fliegerdenkmal in den Klusbergen südlich Halberstadt erinnert an den Absturz der R.14


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2017)

battiwr schrieb:


> Das Fliegerdenkmal in den Klusbergen südlich Halberstadt erinnert an den Absturz der R.14


Ja so ist es. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## battiwr (4. September 2017)

Das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (4. September 2017)

Kalksteintagebau bei Elbingerode?


----------



## battiwr (4. September 2017)

Das war einfach.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. September 2017)

Ist das an der Umleitung Richtung Susenburg?


----------



## battiwr (4. September 2017)

Ja


----------



## Matthes (4. September 2017)

Wo findet man diese Höhlen und worum handelt es sich?


----------



## Matthes (7. September 2017)

Keiner eine Idee? Hier ein Tipp, die Höhle diente lange Zeit frommen Einsiedlern als Unterkunft.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. September 2017)

Es sollte dies #1086 sein. Die Lösung steht im nächsten Post. Womit ich dann vermutlich dran wäre, oder?


----------



## Matthes (7. September 2017)

Oh, das war schonmal dran ,ein Zeichen, dass der Thread zu lang wird, dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2017)

Bin noch am Bild suchen ...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. September 2017)

Wo steht dieser Klopper und was ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (10. September 2017)

Ich denke es ist ein Silo und steht bei/in Querfurt?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. September 2017)

Silo im weiteren Sinne, Querfurt nein.


----------



## Matthes (11. September 2017)

Hmm, in Eisleben findet sich auch noch so ein architektonisches Monster - vielleicht dort (war, denke ich, ein Getreidesilo)?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. September 2017)

Das Silo von Eisleben ist es auch nicht, kenne ich allerdings auch nicht, zumindest ist es mir nicht bewusst. Aber Eisleben und Querfurt sind zum Lösen des Rätsel schon mal gar nicht schlecht: stellt man sich ein gleichschenkliches Dreieck mit der Basis Querfurt-Eisleben vor, so läge an der Spitze (etwa) der gesuchte Ort. Als kleine Hilfe: Das Dreieck gleicht (auch wieder ungefähr) einem Goldenen Dreieck der ersten Art.


----------



## kalihalde (11. September 2017)

Hui, jetzt wird´s mir aber zu mathematisch/geometrisch: Goldenes Dreieck erster Art ... Holla die Waldfee!

Ich würde ja auf ein "Kühlhaus" tippen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. September 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Hui, jetzt wird´s mir aber zu mathematisch/geometrisch: Goldenes Dreieck erster Art ... Holla die Waldfee!
> 
> Ich würde ja auf ein "Kühlhaus" tippen.



Dann wird Kühlhaus schon stimmen, ich weiß es selber nicht und möchte es gern über das Rätsel erfahren. Aber wo ist der Standort?

Goldenes Dreieck erster und zweiter Art kennt wirklich JEDER, ausser man hat sein Abi im Mansfelder Land gemacht ...


----------



## kalihalde (11. September 2017)

Wenn es das ist, was ich denke, wäre es im "Hafen" von Halle-Trotha .





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Wir haben noch in "Lachter" gemessen und die "Stunde gehangen", um die Richtung zu halten. Nix mit Drogen und "Goldenem_Dreieck" .


----------



## lucie (11. September 2017)

Dem würde ich mich anschließen. Aufgenommen wurde das Foto von Ritter Runkel auf den Porphyrfelsen zwischen  Lettin und Neuragoczi.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. September 2017)

Mit dem Hafen in Trotha habt ihr beide natürlich recht. Aber lucie nicht mit dem Fotostandpunkt, dann hätten die Bilder so ausgesehen:









Hier ist das Gebilde im Vordergrund besser zu erkennen:





Da kann man auch langradeln, die Pfade/Wege sind aber eher unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Da kann man auch langradeln, die Pfade/Wege sind aber eher unbekannt.



Fotostandort von @Ritter Runkel sollte in den Brandbergen liegen. Dort kreuzen oft Weidezäune die schönen Pfade .
Mit der Fernwärmeleitung wird wahrscheinlich Heide-Nord vom Kraftwerk Trotha aus versorgt.

Mit der Lösung habe ich mein potenzielles Rätselfoto "vernichtet" 





Aber vielleicht ist trotzdem eine Frage erlaubt.

Was ist das besondere an dieser Bushaltestelle?

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. September 2017)

Richtig, ich stand am nordöstlichen Rand der Brandberge, vor mir das Feld, welches durch dir Äußere Lettiner Strasse in Rt. Klärwerk begrenzt wird. Ich war selbst über die ungewohnte Perspektive auf das Hafengebäude überascht, da musste ich es einfach knipsen.
Somit ist Lucie dran.

Bushaltestelle: besteht aus beliebig erweiterbaren, selbsttragenden Betonelementen. Die waren in der DDR mal groß Mode, kenne ich aber nur als Dachelemente.

@kalihalde : als ich zur Schule ging, haben wir auch noch mit Werst, Klafter und Spannen gerechnet. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich, da müssen wir alten Säcke auch mal über unseren Schatten springen.


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bushaltestelle: besteht aus beliebig erweiterbaren, selbsttragenden Betonelementen. Die waren in der DDR mal groß Mode, kenne ich aber nur als Dachelemente.



Kein Beton sondern glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff (GFK)

_... Die beiden Bushaltestellen in der Brachwitzer Straße bestehen aus glasfaserverstärktem Kunststoff und wurden 1976 als Wetterschutz gefertigt, entworfen 1972 in einem gemeinsamen Projekt der VE Verkehrsbetriebe Halle und der Hochschule für industrielle Formgestaltung Burg Giebichenstein. „Die Wartehalle ist ein äußert seltenes Beispiel einer DDR-Stadtmöblierung. Sie sind aber auch Zeugnisse für die Studienarbeiten der damaligen Hochschule, die sehr stark praxisorientiert war“, sagt Sabine Meinel. Zudem gebe es heute nicht mehr viele Design-Zeugnisse der Burg im öffentlichen Raum. ... Nicht zuletzt wegen dieses Halle-Bezugs hat Sachsen-Anhalts Landeskonservatorin Ulrike Wendland Ende vergangenen Jahres die expressiven Wartehallen in die Denkmalliste Sachsen-Anhalts aufgenommen. Die letzten DDR-Haltestellen ihrer Art haben nun eine gute Chance, den bevorstehenden Ausbau der Brachwitzer Straße zu überleben. Die Kommune muss sich positionieren und aushandeln, was sie mit der denkmalgeschützten Haltestelle vorhat: integrieren, einlagern oder auch an anderer Stelle errichten. – Quelle: http://www.mz-web.de/25647038 ©2017_


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. September 2017)

GfK und nicht Beton ... klar. Eine Schande, daß die Stadt von der Denkmalpflege dazu gezwungen werden muss, so etwas zu erhalten.


----------



## lucie (12. September 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Mit dem Hafen in Trotha habt ihr beide natürlich recht. Aber lucie nicht mit dem Fotostandpunkt, dann hätten die Bilder so ausgesehen:



Stimmt. Schäm...

Ich hatte auf Dein Profil geschaut und aus der Perspektive der anderen Fotos den Klopper erkannt.

Dann geh ich mal schnell auf Fotosuche...


----------



## lucie (12. September 2017)

Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2017)

Schönes Rätselbild,@lucie .


----------



## lucie (12. September 2017)

Der jetzige Besitzer kam ursprünglich aus Berlin. 

Ich weiß, hilft nicht viel weiter, aber mal sehen, welche Vorschläge so kommen.


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2017)

Ein früherer Besitzer hat im Ort nebenan eine Schule gegründet, die es gestern in die Nachrichten schaffte.


----------



## lucie (12. September 2017)

"Durch die hohe Bildungsqualität, das individuell abgestimmte Lern- und Betreuungsangebot, die berufsrelevanten Praxisangebote und das breitgefächerte Freizeitangebot schaffen wir optimale Voraussetzungen für den zukünftigen Lebens- und Berufsweg."

Ah ja...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. September 2017)

An Rossleben habe ich kurz gedacht und es aber wieder verworfen, da es jetzt in Thüringen liegt (diese Vaterlandsverräter!). Ist es aber doch. Es riecht also nach Unstruttal.


----------



## lucie (12. September 2017)

Warm - und Roßleben liegt vom gesuchten Objekt in Sichtweite.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. September 2017)

Das Gesuchte war schon mal in diesem Forum. Aber mit einem viel einfacheren Bild.


----------



## lucie (12. September 2017)

Ups, sicher? Dann kannst Du ja lösen und ein neues Rätselfoto einstellen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. September 2017)

Ich habe nichts, ausserdem ist es ein kniffligen Rätsel (das Foto!), da dürfen ruhig andere noch dran rum raten. Ist viel zu schade für eine zu schnelle Auflösung.


----------



## lucie (12. September 2017)

Ok, dann schaun mer mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (13. September 2017)

...noch eine kleine Hilfe...


----------



## Chris650 (13. September 2017)

Burg Wendelstein


----------



## lucie (13. September 2017)

Darfst weitermachen.


----------



## Chris650 (13. September 2017)

Von welchem Standort wurde dieses Foto gemacht?


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2017)

Links am Bildrand ist wohl Halle Neustadt und geradeaus Teutschenthal die Halde. Aber den Standpunkt des Fotografen kann ich nicht bestimmen,
Wohl auf der Linie Zappendorf-Höhnstedt.


----------



## kalihalde (14. September 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Links am Bildrand ist wohl Halle Neustadt und geradeaus Teutschenthal die Halde. Aber den Standpunkt des Fotografen kann ich nicht bestimmen,
> Wohl auf der Linie Zappendorf-Höhnstedt.



Genau,@Udo1. Westhalde Teutschenthal von Norden aus gesehen.
Ich meine die Häuser links gehören zu Köllme und rechts zu Müllerdorf. Das würde dann bedeuten, dass der Fotograf im Bereich zwischen Bierhügel Salzmünde und Quillschina gestanden hat.


----------



## Chris650 (14. September 2017)

Korrekt,kalihalde.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. September 2017)

Hinter dem Hügel im Vordergrund gucken Gartenlauben hervor, zumindest glaube ich das zu sehen. 
Die Baumreihe vorne-links nach hinten-mitte verbirgt den Weg auf der alten Eisenbahnstrecke nach Salzmünde.. Der Weg vor dem Hügel geht nach recht nachs Müllerdorf und schneidet rechts im Bild (Brücke nur zu ahnen) die ehem. HHEisenbahn von Benkendorf nach Quillschina führend.


----------



## kalihalde (14. September 2017)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Korrekt,kalihalde.



Okay, dann mach ich mal weiter.





Wo bin ich?

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2017)

... Du stehst vor Haus Nr. 1


----------



## kalihalde (14. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Du stehst vor Haus Nr. 1



Das ist schon mal richtig, @Martina H.. Wenn Du mir noch den zugehörigen Straßen- und Ortsnamen nennst, ist das Rätsel gelöst .
Alternativ akzeptiere ich auch Nutzungsart des Gebäudes in Verbindung mit dem Ortsnamen .


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2017)

... reicht auch ein Bild?


----------



## kalihalde (14. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... reicht auch ein Bild?
> Anhang anzeigen 643842



Da will ich jetzt mal nicht so auf die Regeln pochen und akzeptiere im Ausnahmefall auch eine Bildlösung.

Für die anderen Rätselfreunde möchte ich dennoch die Lösung nennen.





Wassermühle Krosigk, Gemeinde Petersberg, Saalekreis.

Dann mach mal bitte weiter, @Martina H.


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2017)

Hey, deshalb hab ich doch ein Bild genommen - ich wollte doch so schnell nicht lösen, hätt doch ruhig noch ein bisschen dauern könnnen ....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. September 2017)

Oh peinlich: dafür, wie oft ich da vorbeiradel, habe ich ewig gebraucht um es zu schnallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h3x3r (15. September 2017)

Ging mir genauso.


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2017)

Oh, bin immer von oben gekommen und habe es aus dieser Sichtweise noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2017)

... so, dann mal meins:



 

... es ist NICHT in Leipzig


----------



## Chris650 (15. September 2017)

Na da hat die Frau Prof. Dr. wohl nicht ganz den Geschmack getroffen.


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2017)

.. so viel hab ich ja jetzt hier noch nicht mitgelesen:



kalihalde schrieb:


> Da will ich jetzt mal nicht so auf die Regeln pochen und akzeptiere im Ausnahmefall auch eine Bildlösung.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wie ist das mit den Regeln?
> Ist das Foto überhaupt regelkonform?
> Ab wann gibt es zusätzliche Hinweise?


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2017)

Post Nummer #1:
Regeln
1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus Sachsen-Anhalt sein.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2017)

na, dann:

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus Sachsen-Anhalt sein. - Check!
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein. - Check!
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten. - na, dann mal los 
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran. - also noch warten


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2017)

Kleiner Tipp:

Der Namensgeber der Strasse war Politiker, Widerstandskämpfer gegen das NS Regime und ist im April 1945 in Bergen Belsen verstorben.

Die Nähe zum xxxxx lässt durchaus zu, dass es hier wirklich exklusive Äztehäuser gibt - nur dieses ist es definitiv nicht


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2017)

Meines Wissens nach, ist es das letzte Haus in dieser Straße, welches noch keiner grundlegenden Sanierung unterzogen wurde.


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2017)

... könnt' schon sein so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2017)

@kalihalde 

Wolltest Du lösen?


----------



## kalihalde (18. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @kalihalde
> 
> Wolltest Du lösen?



Eigentlich habe ich mal wieder keine Bilder und wollte mich zurückhalten. Aber, wenn Du mich so nett bittest, versuche ich es mal.

Ich denke, das Haus steht auf der Südseite der Ernst-Grube-Straße in Halle kurz vor der Kreuzung Weinberg/Kreuzvorwerk.


----------



## lucie (18. September 2017)

Voll korrekt. 

Jetzt musst Du Bilder machen fahren.


----------



## kalihalde (18. September 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Voll korrekt.
> 
> Jetzt musst Du Bilder machen fahren.



Aus gegebenem Anlass gibt es was ganz einfaches.





Wo bin ich?

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2017)

In der Merkelstrasse. Und jetzt sage nicht, dies sei falsch.

Wie wäre es mit einer schöpferischen Pause? Ich fand ja das Landschaftsratebild von Chris650 oder die ungewohnten Sichten von Lucie prima, nur so was knipst man alle Tage. Bei schönem Herbstwetter wird bestimmt viel geradelt, da kommen bestimmt wieder ein paar spannende Bilder rein.


----------



## ohmtroll (19. September 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Haus steht auf der Südseite der Ernst-Grube-Straße in Halle kurz vor der Kreuzung Weinberg/Kreuzvorwerk.


Das ist lustig - nie gesehen kann ich ja eigentlich nicht behaupten: Keine 100m davon habe ich mal gewohnt.
Aber vom Studentenwohnheim ging man zumeist in die andere Richtung: Institut und Weinbergmensa/-cafe/-bierstube.
Da scheint jemand zu hohe Erwartungen an den Verkaufspreis zu haben, schade.
An die Häuser in der Ernst-Grube-Strasse kann ich mich besser erinnern:
Die lagen auf dem Weg in die Kneipe in der Talstrasse, in der es Gin-Tonic und Pizza gab.
War eigentlich nur ne Baracke...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2017)

Das war die Wirtschaft "Zum Schwager". Wenn die Hütte voll war, wurde die Tür zugemacht, die hatte von außen leider auch keine Klinke. Wenn man nachladen wollte, musste man warten, bis jemand rauskam und konnte schnell reinhuschen. Das Gin-Tonic war legendär: 0,5 Literglaser und gefühlt (vermutlich auch real) 1:1 angemischt.


----------



## Matthes (21. September 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Goldenes Dreieck erster und zweiter Art kennt wirklich JEDER, ausser man hat sein Abi im Mansfelder Land gemacht ...



Na, na, na, das hatten auch die Mansfelder im Abi


----------



## Chris650 (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich belebe die Sache etwas. Welcher Ort kommt nach dem Hügel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (24. Oktober 2017)

Niemberg...?


----------



## Chris650 (24. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Niemberg...?



Niemberg ist im Rücken.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Oktober 2017)

Dann ist es Brachstedt...


----------



## Chris650 (24. Oktober 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Dann ist es Brachstedt...


Genau,du bist dran.


----------



## lucie (24. Oktober 2017)

Äh, aus der Position gesehen, aus der das Foddo geschossen wurde, liegt Niemberg hinter dem Hügel. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Chris650 (24. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Äh, aus der Position gesehen, aus der das Foddo geschossen wurde, liegt Niemberg hinter dem Hügel. Oder irre ich mich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 657208




Jaa,stimmt.Sorry, du hast Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. Oktober 2017)

Ok, weiter geht's...


----------



## lucie (5. November 2017)

Keiner 'ne Idee? Ist ziemlich in der Nähe vom Rätselfoto von @Chris650 ...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. November 2017)

Eine Idee schon: der ehemalige Standort der krosigker Windmühle.


----------



## lucie (6. November 2017)

Nein, der gesuchte Ort/die gesuchte Stelle liegt südostlich vom Petersberg, der ja im Hintergrund zu erahnen ist.
Es ist eine kleine Erhebung, die ebenso auf Porphyr fußt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. November 2017)

Ich fand ja auch, dass für meine Idee der Petersberg etwas zu weit weg schien.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. November 2017)

Abatassienenberg könnte von der Richtung her hinkommen, aber ich habe dort nie so'ne Holzkonstruktion gesehen.


----------



## lucie (6. November 2017)

Die Erhebung gehört nicht zu Brachstedt, bist aber sehr nah dran.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2017)

Könnte der Kahler Berg sein mit seinen 118,2 m


----------



## lucie (7. November 2017)

Hinter dem Ortsausgang von Niemberg in Richtung Oppin kann man einem Schild zufolge dort hin wandern...


----------



## hallunke (7. November 2017)

Burgstetten?

Anmerkung:
So jetzt habt Ihr mich, beim Kramen nach einer eventuellen Lösung ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich diesen Teil der Umgebung (bis auf den vom Ritter zitierten Abatassinenberg) noch niemals genauer angesehen hatte. Dabei lese ich jetzt auf meiner Karte so spannende Namen wie: Dachsberg, Geisterberg, Menhir Hohen, Kaiserfelsen usw. usf. Da werde ich unbedingt einmal in diese Richtung ausrollen müssen, das scheint alles hochinteressant zu sein...
viele Grüße und danke für die Ausflugstipps
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (7. November 2017)

Richtig, darfst weitermachen.


----------



## hallunke (8. November 2017)

also, dann frage ich mal, wo...







...ich am Montag mein Rad abgestellt hatte?
viel Erfolg wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2017)

Ich bin raus, weil ich befangen bin.


----------



## Chris650 (8. November 2017)

Goseck Siedichtal


----------



## hallunke (8. November 2017)

Chris, das ging schnell, Du bist dran
vG


----------



## Chris650 (8. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Chris, das ging schnell, Du bist dran
> vG



Ja,eine schöne Ecke.Google hat aber auch geholfen.

Wo steht diese Kirche?


----------



## hallunke (9. November 2017)

na cool, die kann ich ja prima mit einbauen, wenn ich demnächst die ganzen Hügel um das vorletzte Rätsel herum abradeln werde...

Kirche in Spören? (vermute ich)


----------



## Chris650 (9. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> na cool, die kann ich ja prima mit einbauen, wenn ich demnächst die ganzen Hügel um das vorletzte Rätsel herum abradeln werde...
> 
> Kirche in Spören? (vermute ich)



Jawohl,korrekt.


----------



## hallunke (9. November 2017)

oh, ich muss noch etwas suchen, könnte bis morgen dauern...
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (10. November 2017)

So, nach der Suche musste ich auch noch prüfen, wo Sachsen-Anhalt zu Ende ist. Für die konkrete Frage reicht es noch, also wo ist das:






auch wieder viel Erfolg...


----------



## battiwr (10. November 2017)

.


----------



## hallunke (10. November 2017)

hallo battiwr,


battiwr schrieb:


> .


den kann ich leider nicht entschlüsseln, oder geht mir das nur alleine so...?!?
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## battiwr (11. November 2017)

Ich kann ein falsches post nicht löschen. Es muss ein Zeichen vorhanden sein.
Einfach überlesen und weiter im Text.


----------



## hallunke (11. November 2017)

Ach so, damit unser kurzes Zwischengespräch andere nicht zu sehr verwirrt, wiederhole ich hier noch mal das Rätselbild vom Freitag:







Wo befindet sich dieses Gebäude?
So, nun aber...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. November 2017)

Ta,  wenn ich das wüsste. Ein Hauch von einem Tipp wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (11. November 2017)

Ein Hauch von Tipp...?
also die südliche Grenze nach Thüringen ist nicht mehr weit (obwohl in dem Ort beinahe jeder behauptet, dass die Grenze zu Thüringen DURCH sein Haus verläuft), es ist noch relativ nahe am Zentrum des Ortes. Wenn man aber von hier Richtung Südwest radelt, kommen bald Hügel und Wälder, in denen man schöne Trails findet (und dahinter kommt dann wirklich bald Thüringen). Ich glaube, dass ich etwa an der Stelle von dem Foto schon mehrmals ein markantes MTB-Tandem gesehen habe... Na, und paar weitere Hinweise lasse ich mir noch einfallen...
viele Grüße und schönes WE


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2017)

@ hallunke , kann es sein. das ich da schon mal mit Kopf unten vorbeigekommen bin?


----------



## hallunke (11. November 2017)

ups, den habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden... sorry (Kopf unten???).
Ich weiß aber, dass das erwähnte markante MTB-Tandem auf Deinen Touren mind. ein mal dabei war. Und der Besitzer/Erbauer hat es hier ausführlich vorgestellt. Die aber nur als Hilfskonstruktion, um den gesuchten Ort etwas einzukreisen.
Ha, ich weiß noch etwas: Der gesuchte Ort hatte mal eine Straßenbahn, die im Kreis fuhr. Später wurden Teile der Strecke abgebaut, auf der Reststrecke gibt es weiterhin Betrieb. Gerade ist man dabei, ca. 700 m der Strecke wieder aufzubauen. Der dabei entstehende Endpunkt wird nur wenige Schritte von dem Suchbild entfernt sein...
...weitere Tipps lasse ich mir einfallen...
@Udo: hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge mit dem Kopf unten
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. November 2017)

Vielleicht war Udo um Mitternacht da: da die Erde rund ist und sich dreht, hängt man nachts mit dem Kopf nach unten. Logisch, oder?

Das gesuchte Gebäude sollte irgendwo in der Nähe des Salztores in Naumburg sein.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ....
> @Udo: hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge mit dem Kopf unten
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Na bei den Straßenverhältnissen muss man sich voll darauf konzentrieren was sich unter den Reifen befindet.


----------



## hallunke (11. November 2017)

Udo, es ist ganz vorbildlich, dass Du Dich auf den Straßenzustand konzentrierst, doch da entgehen Dir Details, die höher angebracht sind (ist nat. Quatsch, für die meisten Details hast Du ja nen Blick). Wobei die Haufen im Vordergrund zwischen Straße und Fußweg lagen. Die Straße ist eigentlich soweit ok, sogar in der DDR schon mit Asphalt. Doch aus Gründen des Selbsterhaltes fahre ich dort sowieso lieber auf dem Fußweg.


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...da die Erde rund ist und sich dreht, hängt man nachts mit dem Kopf nach unten. Logisch, oder?
> 
> Das gesuchte Gebäude sollte irgendwo in der Nähe des Salztores in Naumburg sein.


vollkommen logisch (habe ich so ähnlich schon mal bei Helge Schneider gehört, da war´s in der Antarktis) und logisch stimmt auch die Ortsangabe; lasse ich jetzt einfach gelten (Nähe Salztor, 251 m südwest, da kommt Ecke Jenaer Straße - Lepsiusstraße).
Von hier aus kann man schön in die Berge oberhalb Naumburg/West, Schulpforte und Bad Kösen rollen (oder strampeln) und oben viel Spaß haben (hatte ich vor einer Woche - herrlich)
also, Ritter Runkel, das nächste Rätsel bitte von Dir...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. November 2017)

Da morgen (in etwa 5 Minuten) der Tag des Herrn ist und man da keine Rätsel raten und lösen soll, stelle ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nix mehr ein und bereite mich lieber auf einen Tag im Bikepark Elstra vor, d.h. ich gehe schleunigst schlafen. Morgen abend oder Montag morgen gibt es dann was mit Kunst. Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag allerseits.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. November 2017)

So, dieses Wandbild habe ich vom Radl aus geknipst. Wo war ich?


----------



## hallunke (12. November 2017)

Der Kunstp... ups, bald verraten.
Hast Du den Papierkorb/Aschenbecher (steht öfter genau vor dem Bild) extra weggeräumt?
vG
Andreas


----------



## kalihalde (13. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ..
> Hast Du den Papierkorb/Aschenbecher (steht öfter genau vor dem Bild) extra weggeräumt?
> ...



gewöhnlich sind Papierkorb/Aschebecher ja Bestandteil der Kunstwerke vom gesuchten Künstler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (13. November 2017)

Stimmt in der Tat (wobei ich auch schon Bilder von ihm ohne diese Accessoires gesehen), doch ich habe ein Foto von eben dieser Stelle, wo unbelehrbare Raucher genau vor dem Kunstwerk ihre Raucherinsel mit allen Gerätschaften eigerichtet haben.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. November 2017)

Da die beiden Herren Geheimniskrämer ihr Wissen scheinbar nicht mit der Rätselgemeinde teilen wollen, gibt es von mir als kleine Hilfe ein etwas aussagekräftigeres Foto:


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da die beiden Herren Geheimniskrämer ihr Wissen scheinbar nicht mit der Rätselgemeinde teilen wollen, gibt es von mir als kleine Hilfe ein etwas aussagekräftigeres Foto:


DIE GEFÄHRTEN von Uwe Pfeifer
Im Hohen Weg in Kröllwitz *Wandbild*, das aus 66 Kacheln zusammengesetzt wurde.
Koordinaten:
51.504907290229, 11.942447813601


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> gewöhnlich sind Papierkorb/Aschebecher ja Bestandteil der Kunstwerke vom gesuchten Künstler


Uwe Pfeifer: Könnte im Kunstmuseum Moritzburg hängen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. November 2017)

Udo, korrekt (bis auf das eine fehlende "f" im Pfeiffer). Das Bild wurde vor einiger Zeit restauriert. Es ist leider ziemlich versteckt, wenn man den Hohen Weg in Richtung Sporthalle Brandberge fährt, muss man links etwas um die Ecke schauen.

Dann mach bitte weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. November 2017)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, daß Hallunke das Bild bei Komoot als Highlight markiert hat.


----------



## kalihalde (13. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... (bis auf das eine fehlende "f" im Pfeiffer...



@Ritter Runkel, das verwechselst Du, glaube ich, mit der "Feuerzangenbowle". Dort war der Pfeiffer mit drei F. Der Uwe hat wie @Udo1 richtig schreibt nur zwei F.





Das Bild hier hängt bei mir im Büro. Den Titel habe ich mal ausgeblendet und kann als kleines Zwischenrätsel genutzt werden, wenn @Udo1 gestattet.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. November 2017)

@Udo1 : Entschuldigung!!!!

@kalihalde : Hätte da so'ne Idee, ich denke, oben rechts ist eine eher kleine "Kalihalde" zu sehen, oder?


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel, das verwechselst Du, glaube ich, mit der "Feuerzangenbowle". Dort war der Pfeiffer mit drei F. Der Uwe hat wie @Udo1 richtig schreibt nur zwei F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na klar für ein Zwischenrätsel ist immer Zeit, ich muss erst einmal ein neues Bild suchen. Danach noch schnell dein Büro suchen, das Büro wird ja sicher ein Fenster haben, dann könnte ich mich ja mit dem Feldstecher auf Pirsch begeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (13. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @kalihalde : Hätte da so'ne Idee, ich denke, oben rechts ist eine eher kleine "Kalihalde" zu sehen, oder?



Richtig, oben rechts ist eine Kalihalde .


----------



## hallunke (13. November 2017)

Nana, Geheimniskrämer,
komme noch mak auf das Pfeifersche (mit einem "f") Suchbild zurück. Nicht nur bei komoot steht das drin, ich dächte, hier im Rätsel hätte ich es auch schon mal gesehen... kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Zu dem kalihaleschen Zwischenrätsel, also rechts oben ist ja mal klar. Mitte quer durch das scheint mir die Saale zu sein. Dann wird etwas links von der rechts oben befindlichen Erhebung ein Ort sein, wo auf der Auffahrt schon mal gestanden haben soll: "Atme tief...usw. usf...)
und sonst noch viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (13. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... wo auf der Auffahrt schon mal gestanden haben soll: "Atme tief...usw. usf...



"KRÄFTIG ATMEN, LOCKER TRETEN" stand da unter anderem auf der Straße direkt zur Halde, wenn ich mich recht entsinne . Das hatte für uns Stifte immer etwas von "Tour de France" .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. November 2017)

Ich habe dort, auch ohne gemalte Aufforderung, immer sehr kräftig geatmet. Mit dem lockeren Treten hat's dagegen nicht so gut geklappt.


----------



## hallunke (13. November 2017)

Ein schönes Bild (ich meine jetzt das von Pfeifer im Büro von @kalihalde )! Dann wird die Pappelreihe links wohl den Kühlbach markieren, bevor er die Saale erreicht. Und da ich weiß, dass U.Pfeifer auch öfter mit dem Rad unterwegs ist, wird er für diesen Blick irgendwo vom Krähenberg hinüber geschaut haben.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. November 2017)

@hallunke  Also der Krähenberg bei Wettin und der Blick geht hinüber zu Johannashall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (14. November 2017)

@ohmtroll:	so stelle ich mir das vor.


----------



## kalihalde (14. November 2017)

Das kann ich alles gelten lassen, @Ritter Runkel, @hallunke und @ohmtroll.
Der offizielle Titel der Grafik lautet übrigens: "Saalelandschaft bei Brachwitz".
Da es nur ein Zwischenrätsel war, warten wir geduldig auf das neue (Haupt-)Rätsel von @Udo1 .


----------



## hallunke (14. November 2017)

ah, bei Brachwitz, klar da kommt man auch auf die Hügel und bei Friedrichschwerz (in Verlängerung eines Weges aus der Franzigmark) an einen Punkt, der manchmal schöne Aussicht heißt. Ich glaube, ein paar Bänke stehen dort auch...
Also klar, sehen wir was @Udo1 nun wissen möchte...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das kann ich alles gelten lassen, @Ritter Runkel, @hallunke und @ohmtroll.
> Der offizielle Titel der Grafik lautet übrigens: "Saalelandschaft bei Brachwitz".
> Da es nur ein Zwischenrätsel war, warten wir geduldig auf das neue (Haupt-)Rätsel von @Udo1 .



Jetzt schon mit Haupt-und Zwischenrätseln .... hoho!

@hallunke: auf diesem Aussichtspunkt hat wohl früher mal die Friedrichsschwerzer Mühle gestanden.

Ich denke, das der Standpunkt in den Porphyrhügeln westlich von Gimritz sein sollte, etwas südlich der alten Bahnlinie Wallwitz-Lettin, da stimmen dann auch die beiden versetzten Baumreihen, der Blick auf Fienstedt und die gewundene Strasse von Zaschwitz nach Fienstedt.


----------



## hallunke (14. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Jetzt schon mit Haupt-und Zwischenrätseln .... hoho!
> 
> ...früher mal die Friedrichsschwerzer Mühle gestanden.
> 
> Ich denke, das der Standpunkt in den Porphyrhügeln westlich von Gimritz sein sollte, etwas südlich der alten Bahnlinie Wallwitz-Lettin, da stimmen dann auch die beiden versetzten Baumreihen, der Blick auf Fienstedt und die gewundene Strasse von Zaschwitz nach Fienstedt.



zu 1: Ja, es entwickelt sich...
zu 2: Genau, das ist die "Schöne Aussicht" auf dem alten Mühlberg. Habe mal nachgesehen, sagen wir mal, ähnlich - dann verlaufen aber einige Linien (Baumreihen) anders und die Saale ist viel weiter hinten:





also nicht ganz.

zu 3: das wird es sein (da war ich aber heute nicht). Die einzelnen Linien werden besser passen. Man muss nur einen Hügel finden, wo man ungehinderte Sicht hat (gibt es aber definitiv)
So jetzt freue ich mich aber schon ein wenig auf das "Haupträtsel"
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (14. November 2017)

Hätte jemand evtl ein Fotto aus Thüringen, da gehts beim Rätsel nicht weiter?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. November 2017)

@hallunke : ja gibt es dort

@ohmtroll : hab ich z.Z. mehr als aus Sa.-Anh., ich schau heute abend mal nach


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2017)

So hier dann mal ein neues, wohl etwas schwieriger, aber schauen wir mal wie es sich so entwickelt.
Wo war ich denn gewesen?


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2017)

Hier ein kleiner Tipp:
Der gesuchte wurde 1872 zum außerordentlichen Professor in Halle ernannt und 1892 erfolgte dann seine Ernennung zum ordentlichen Professor. Während seiner dreißigjährigen Amtszeit hat er die Versuchsstation in Halle zu einer der bedeutendsten landwirtschaftlichen Forschungsstätten in Deutschland ausgebaut.


----------



## hallunke (16. November 2017)

Ah, dann warst Du am Dienstag an dem Orte? Wenn es das ist, was ich denke, muss man schön um die Ecke denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. November 2017)

Nun hat Udo gemeinerweise zu seiner Dienstagstour keine Strecken-Aufzeichnung hinzugefügt. Ich weiß nicht so recht, um welche Ecken ich denken soll. Nur, daß nicht Julius Kühn gesucht wird.


----------



## hallunke (16. November 2017)

nö, nicht der, und spannenderweise war er Di. nicht in Halle (also Gottesacker fällt wohl aus und auch das größere Haus in der Lohmannstraße)


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2017)

Also in Halle steht diese Gedenkstelle nicht und sie ist eingezäunt, ich konnte nur vom Zaun aus ein Foto machen.


----------



## ohmtroll (16. November 2017)

"1904 wurde auf dem Gelände der Versuchswirtschaft Bad Lauchstädt ein _Maercker-Gedenkstein_ aufgestellt und 1905 vor dem Gebäude der Landwirtschaftskammer der Provinz Sachsen in Halle/S. ein _Maercker-Denkmal_ eingeweiht." (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Maercker) 
Also da oder da.


----------



## hallunke (16. November 2017)

@ohmtroll: Dein erster Vorschlag stimmt, das zweite von Dir erwähnte Denkmal vor der Landwirtschaftskammer der Provinz Sachsen in Halle/S. wurde längst abgerissen.

vorhin hatte ich keine Zeit mehr, das zu kontrollieren, ich war auf dem Sprung zum Schwimmen.

Also, Udo hat einige kleine gedankliche Stolperstellen eingebaut, die man erst mal umkurven muss - doch es wird...
Zuerst sah es für mich wie ein nachträglich "verunstaltetes" Hühnengrab aus, doch so was war mir in der näheren Umgebung noch nicht aufgefallen.
Mit dem unordentlichen Professor brachte er Halle ins Spiel und in der Bauernfakultät war tatsächlich J. Kühn ein Gedanke. Doch dafür passten die Buchstaben nicht. Etwas rumgesucht, einen Max Maercker gab es auch noch, und bei dem passten sogar die Daten, die Udo angegeben hatte.
Wenn man sich mit dem beschäftigt, erfährt man 1. von einem Grab im Stadtgottesacker, 2. von einem nicht mehr existierenden Denkmal in der W.-Lohmannstraße. Beinahe hätte ich mir den Stadtgottesacker angesehen, doch es war schon dunkel, und die schließen auch nachts.
Jetzt hat aber Udo am Dienstag "Schleichwege ging es durch Bad Lauchstädt" (Zitat) beschrieben... da klingelte es:
Dort ist ja auch ein Standort der Landwirtsch. Versuchsanstalt, und dort befinden sich diese Steine (@Ritter Runkel: übrigens ist die Stelle bei komoot sogar angegeben mit M. Maercker Gedenkstein).
Also in Bad Lauchstädt in einem Weg (Kreuzung) etwas östlich der Halleschen Straße.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> "1904 wurde auf dem Gelände der Versuchswirtschaft Bad Lauchstädt ein _Maercker-Gedenkstein_ aufgestellt und 1905 vor dem Gebäude der Landwirtschaftskammer der Provinz Sachsen in Halle/S. ein _Maercker-Denkmal_ eingeweiht." (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Maercker)
> Also da oder da.


Ja Ohmtroll, da war ich (N51° 23.622' E11° 52.812') vollkommen richtig, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. November 2017)

Dein Rätsel, Udo, hat @hallunke erst gelöst, da ich mich mangels Ortskenntnis in Bad Lauchstädt nicht entscheiden konnte, also gebe ich die Blumen gern weiter.


----------



## hallunke (17. November 2017)

@ohmtroll 
die Blumen sind ja ganz ok, aber genannt hast Du die richtige Lösung ein paar Minuten vor mir. Deshalb ist es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn er Dich lobt und Du auch weitermachen sollst... (ich glaube, ich hätte sowieso im Moment nix richtiges)
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (18. November 2017)

Hmm, ne Weile musste ich jetzt suchen. Und hab ein Foto gefunden, da weiß ich selber nicht mehr genau, wo es war.
Nur so ungefähr, und dabei bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das noch Sachsen-Anhalt ist oder Thüringen.
Dürfte ziemlich an der Grenze sein. Aber vielleicht kennt Ihr es sowieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (18. November 2017)

Sachsen-Anhalt ist ca. 80 m weiter östlich, im Bild links.
Aber Du weißt doch, wo das ist...?!?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2017)

Wenn das die Ilmbrücke kurz vor vor der Saale ist, ist's Thüringen. Die Landesgrenze verläuft inmitten längs der Saale.


----------



## lucie (18. November 2017)

http://www.strassengeschichte.de/Menueoptionen/Glossar/Hausbr/Gloss.htm


----------



## ohmtroll (18. November 2017)

Kommt hin. Es musste irgendwo zwischen Burg Saaleck und Bad Sulza sein.
Dann ist wohl doch @hallunke  dran


----------



## hallunke (18. November 2017)

eigentlich hab ich doch gar nix gemacht, nur die Entfernung zur Saalemitte ungefähr geschätzt.
Aber na gut, ich wollte mal wissen, wo das hier:




zu sehen ist?
(der Wegweiser ist zur besseren Täuschung ganz leicht überarbeitet - sonst wär´s ja ganz leicht)
viel Erfolg und viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (20. November 2017)

Hier mal ein paar kleine Hinweise:
Die Stadt befindet sich tatsächlich in Sachsen-Anhalt (habe nachgesehen) und wurde kürzlich sogar vom aktuellen Ministerpräsidenten als Kulturhauptstadt seines Landes bezeichnet...(*Tipp 1*).
Auch wenn die Währungsangaben vermuten lassen, es wäre was historisches nicht mehr vorhandenes, nö diese und weitere Anschriften kann man aktuell auch heute noch an der Stelle sehen (*Tipp 2*). Womöglich sind die Beschriftungen noch von Filmarbeiten (*Tipp 2,5*) vor zwei Jahren übrig?
In der Stadt haben anscheinend die Straßennamen nicht ausgereicht, so gibt es einige Namen zweimal (als jeweils "große" oder "kleine" -straße *Tipp 3*) übrigens gibt es sogar Varianten, wo man durchnummeriert.
Na, wird´s leichter?
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2017)

Um auf Deine letzte Frage zu antworten: nein!

Und zum Tipp 1: soll das "sie befindet sich tatsächlich in Sa......." bedeuten, daß diese Stadt hart an der Landesgrenze liegt?


----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Um auf Deine letzte Frage zu antworten: nein!



Und ich wollte gerade schreiben, ja .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2017)

Na dann mal hopp-hopp gelöst, Herr Kalihalde!!!


----------



## hallunke (20. November 2017)

Nö, nicht an der Landesgrenze - das war nur, weil ich mich beim letzten Bild in Naumburg rumgetrieben hatte + auch Ohmtroll neulich knapp dran war.
Männo - Kulturhauptstadt...!?!


----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Währungsangaben vermuten lassen, es wäre was historisches nicht mehr vorhandenes, nö diese und weitere Anschriften kann man aktuell auch heute noch an der Stelle sehen (*Tipp 2*). Womöglich sind die Beschriftungen noch von Filmarbeiten (*Tipp 2,5*) vor zwei Jahren übrig?


----------



## ohmtroll (20. November 2017)

Das passt zu Halle. 
Mehr 20er Jahre wäre ne schöne Tourismus-Idee für die Innenstadt ("zurück in die Zukunft").


----------



## hallunke (20. November 2017)

Halle ist schon mal vollkommen richtig.
An Timm Thaler hatte ich bei Tipp zweieinhalb gedacht, wobei ich halt nicht haargenau weiß, ob die Beschriftung erst damals dahin gekommen ist. An vielen Stellen der Stadt sind noch weitaus ältere Sachen heute immer noch zu sehen, während daneben neuere Farbe abbröckelt...
Zurück zum Quiz: Hast Du noch eine Vermutung, welche Hausecke mit einer "großen" oder "kleinen" -straße sich 650 m, 400 m, 250 m bzw. 125 m von diversen anderen Sehenswürdigkeiten der Stadt befindet?
Der angeschnittene Wegweiser nach rechts wird übrigens ca. 15 m Abstand angeben (das zugehörige Highlight ist sozusagen auf er anderen Seite der Kreuzung).
*Tipp 4*: man könnte ja alle doppelten Straßen mal ablaufen und nachsehen. An der gesuchten Kreuzung beginnt eine solche doppelte "große" oder "kleine" -straße.
Nun müsste es noch etwas leichter sein...?

Ein Gedanke noch ganz nebenbei und nicht zur Verwirrung: Was es alles gibt - Haarbrennen - und die Preise, ich nehme an das sollen Pfennigangaben sein!


----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... Hast Du noch eine Vermutung, welche Hausecke mit einer "großen" oder "kleinen" -straße sich 650 m, 400 m, 250 m bzw. 125 m von diversen anderen Sehenswürdigkeiten der Stadt befindet?
> Der angeschnittene Wegweiser nach rechts wird übrigens ca. 15 m Abstand angeben (das zugehörige Highlight ist sozusagen auf er anderen Seite der Kreuzung).



"Dom, Händelhaus, Moritzburg, Neue Residenz, Saline" könnten die Sehenswürdigkeiten in alphabetischer Reihenfolge sein.


----------



## hallunke (21. November 2017)

Einsame Spitze!!! Genau diese Kreuzung ist es!

Nur mal als Vergleich, auf den Wegweisern steht:
650 m Salinemuseum
400 m Kunstmuseum Moritzburg
250 m W. F. Bach Haus (naja Neue Residenz ist da gleich dran)
125 m Dom
und das Händelhaus ist auf der anderen Straßenseite.
Ach so, an der Stelle treffen die *Kleine Ulrichstraße* (mit einem "l"), die *Kleine Klausstraße*, die *Große Nikolaistraße* und die Oleariusstraße (ohne groß oder klein) aufeinander.

Tja, was will ich noch lange drumrum quatschen
@kalihalde muss weitermachen!

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (21. November 2017)

Im gesuchten Haus ist/war gar kein Frisör. Die Werbung hat man echt nur für den Filmdreh von "Timm Thaler" gemalt und mangels aktueller Nutzung sind die Schriftzüge immer noch zu sehen. Hier mal noch ein Foto aus dem Netz von der o.g. Straßenkreuzung aus einer anderen Perspektive. Das Hinweisschild zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten ist auch im Ansatz zu sehen.






Bis vor ein paar Jahren war da ein Kurzwarenladen drin, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Und hier das neue Rätsel



Wo stehe ich an?

Und nein, ich bin nicht der Typ im weißen T-Shirt. Ich stehe hinter der Kamera .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. November 2017)

Vermutlich wird es nicht irgendeine Eisdiele sein, die Du geknipst hast. Ein Tipp wäre hilfreich ....


----------



## kalihalde (22. November 2017)

Eisdiele, hast Du schon mal richtig erkannt, @Ritter Runkel .

Der "Nachbarort" bzw. Ortsteil ist nach dem hier angeboten Produkt benannt .


----------



## hallunke (22. November 2017)

So eine Kaffeekannensammlung habe ich noch nie gesehen. Aber sind das in der Mitte echte Schallplatten (nur als Info, ich weiß deshalb trotzdem nicht wo das sein könnte)?


----------



## kalihalde (22. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... So eine Kaffeekannensammlung habe ich noch nie gesehen...



Die Mutter aller Kaffeekannensammlungen ist doch aber im nt-Cafe in Halle 








hallunke schrieb:


> ... Aber sind das in der Mitte echte Schallplatten (nur als Info, ich weiß deshalb trotzdem nicht wo das sein könnte)?



Ja, sind wahrscheinlich echt. Hinter mir stand beim Fotografieren sogar eine echte Jukebox, aber ob da dieses Lied dabei ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Wobei das Lied ein weiterer Hinweis auf des Rätsels Lösung ist.


----------



## hallunke (23. November 2017)

Ach du grüne Neune, die Mutter der Kaffeekannensammlungen hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm, obwohl ich da ständig vorbei komme - die ist es aber auch nicht. Dem Hinweis ist ja zu entnehmen, dass es ein Dorf oder etwas kleines sein muss.

Und - ach Du grüne Neune, das gesuchte "Dorf" neben dem Ortsteil mit dem Produktnamen ist ja eine Stadt!!!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Eisdiele, hast Du schon mal richtig erkannt, @Ritter Runkel .
> 
> Der "Nachbarort" bzw. Ortsteil ist nach dem hier angeboten Produkt benannt .



Ananaseisbechersleben? Erdbeermilchshakehausen? Vermutlich doch Eisdorf. Damit bin ich leider raus, ich war in der Ecke noch nie in einer Eisdiele.


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2017)

Ich glaube es ist hier: https://www.mokka-milch-eisbar.de/


----------



## kalihalde (23. November 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist hier: https://www.mokka-milch-eisbar.de/



Das ist korrekt, @Udo1 . Es ist die sehr empfehlenswerte Eisdiele in Teutschenthal.
Und nach der Steilvorlage von @Ritter Runkel mit Erdbeermilchshakehausen und Ananaseisbechersleben war es ja auch gar nicht mehr so schwierig, oder? .

Kleine Zusatzfrage (wäre sonst der nächste Tipp gewesen): Was haben das Teutschenthaler Eis, Senf und Biofleisch gemeinsam?

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2017)

Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich hier an der Albert-Heise-Str.53 · 06179 Teutschenthal schon sehr sehr oft vorbeigefahren bin und nie angehalten habe, werde ich es demnächst sofort nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (23. November 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich hier an der Albert-Heise-Str.53 · 06179 Teutschenthal schon sehr sehr oft vorbeigefahren bin und nie angehalten habe, werde ich es demnächst sofort nachholen.



...aber bitte bedenken, dass von Oktober bis März geschlossen ist.


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...aber bitte bedenken, dass von Oktober bis März geschlossen ist.


Oh ja daran habe ich schon gedacht.


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2017)

Wo steht diese Skulptur?


----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2017)

Keine Ahnung, aber aufgrund des Natursteinsockels aus Muschelkalk am dahinter befindlichen Gebäude würde ich es in der Gegend um Naumburg/Freyburg vermuten.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber aufgrund des Natursteinsockels aus Muschelkalk am dahinter befindlichen Gebäude würde ich es in der Gegend um Naumburg/Freyburg vermuten.


Nein Nein, soweit ist es nicht. Also ca. 720 m und ungefähr 202° von südlichen Ortsschild von Halle.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. November 2017)

Das sollte dann also in Korbetha sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das sollte dann also in Korbetha sein, oder?


Korbetha ist korrekt RR und auf nachfolgenden Bild ist es genauer zu sehen. Links vom Marker das braune Gebilde mit Schatten, dort steht das gesuchte Teil.
Na dann durchforste mal dein Bilderarchiv. Zum Radfahren wird es wohl bei diesem Wetter heute nicht gehen, da hast du ja Zeit zum suchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2017)

Ich muss gestehen, daß ich das Objekt an der Merseburger Strasse und nicht am Weg nach Rattmannsdorf vermutet habe. Habe es jetzt erst begriffen.
Egal, nu bin ich dran. Wo waren wir? Eigentlich eine markante und bekannte Stelle.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2017)

Ich würde mal in den Raum werfen, Wirtschaftsweg Gimritz Richtung Mücheln könnte es vielleicht sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2017)

Die grobe Ecke stimmt schon mal, aber sucht auf der anderen Saaleseite.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2017)

Ich kann den Horizont nicht gut erkennen, aber könnte dort ein Schornstein im in den Wolken abgebildet sein?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2017)

Entschuldige die schlechte Qualität, das Foto ist nur mit meinem Uralt-Handy gemacht. Nein, ein Schornstein sollte dort nicht zu sehen sein. In der rechten Bildhälfte kannst Du aber mit etwas Phantasie ein paar Windräder erkennen. Hinterm Horizont in Fahrtrichtung wären zwei Halden zu sehen, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Entschuldige die schlechte Qualität, das Foto ist nur mit meinem Uralt-Handy gemacht. Nein, ein Schornstein sollte dort nicht zu sehen sein. In der rechten Bildhälfte kannst Du aber mit etwas Phantasie ein paar Windräder erkennen. Hinterm Horizont in Fahrtrichtung wären zwei Halden zu sehen, denke ich zumindest.


Danke für die Info


----------



## kalihalde (25. November 2017)

Guckst Du nach Süden und stehst dabei ein einem Tal?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2017)

Wir fahren gerade WNW (etwas genauer ca. 300 Grad), wo der Weg nach der Baumgruppe einen leichten Linksschwenk macht. Ich denke, Udo war dort schon mal, Kalihalde schon oft. Ist einer unserer Standartwege. Mal überlegen, welche Baumart dort steht, das könnte schon die Lösung sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Guckst Du nach Süden und stehst dabei ein einem Tal?



Und wir stehen nicht in einem Tal. Nach der Baumgruppe geht es noch ein wenig bergan, dann stehen wir auf einer Hochebene und haben guten Blick in alle Richtungen. Z.B. nach links in ein Tal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
heute früh bei Sonne pur losgefahren. Aber kurz vor Holleben dann dunkle Wolken und leichte Schneeflocken. Umgedreht und bei Schneesturm zurück. War also nicht so besonders angenehm, aber dafür erste Spuren im Schnee gezogen.




Gibt es noch einen kleinen Tipp für das letzte Bilderrätsel?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2017)

Gerne. Links befindet sich das Laweketal. Die Bäume vor uns sind Weiden, die Kreuzung, an der sie stehen, ist gerne immer mal etwas feucht.
Hinter uns, von der Richtung her, befindet sich der Ratselstandort #6431 .

Mal sehen, ob euch das weiter hilft, sonst gerne mehr.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2017)

Dann warst du wohl auf dem Höhenrundweg unterwegs.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2017)

Du meinst den um Müllerdorf/Zappendorf? Nein, der ist es nicht. Wir waren auf einem Weg, der zügig in Richtung Westen bis in's Mansfelder Land führt. Von der groben Richtung her, ganz gerade ist er nicht. Das östlich Ende dieses gedachten Weges ist ein Ort mit einem merkwürdigen Namen, sehr nahe des Rätselpunktes #6431. Wo der Weg am Ende des Ortes beginnt, fährt man über das Gleis einer ehem. Eisenbahn.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Du meinst den um Müllerdorf/Zappendorf? Nein, der ist es nicht. Wir waren auf einem Weg, der zügig in Richtung Westen bis in's Mansfelder Land führt. Von der groben Richtung her, ganz gerade ist er nicht. Das östlich Ende dieses gedachten Weges ist ein Ort mit einem merkwürdigen Namen, sehr nahe des Rätselpunktes #6431. Wo der Weg am Ende des Ortes beginnt, fährt man über das Gleis einer ehem. Eisenbahn.


Dann muss ich nochmal meine Kartenwerke bemühen, aber erst werde ich mal mein Auto vom Schnee befreien. Allen einen schönen ersten Advent bei Lebkuchen und Glühwein.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2017)

Ah die Halle-Hettstedter-Eisenbahn 6800 bei Quillschina. Der Überweg am Kastanienweg, da seit ihr über die Gleise.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ah die Halle-Hettstedter-Eisenbahn 6800 bei Quillschina. Der Überweg am Kastanienweg, da seit ihr über die Gleise.



Korrekt! Und dann sind wir weiter ...


----------



## Birotarier (15. Januar 2018)

Mal außer der Reihe


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Januar 2018)

Radelst Du an der Grossen Rabenklippe rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Januar 2018)

Also etwa dort: #6125


----------



## Birotarier (15. Januar 2018)

Bin ich etwa öfter dort ? Tatsache.
Kurz aber nett, retour mit Bike auf dem Buckel, da natürliche Sackgasse.


----------



## Chris650 (1. Mai 2018)

Ich starte mal neu:


----------



## Bikermario (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo Chris! Ich würde mal sagen, dass Du am Wallendorfer See auf dem Hrschberg stehst und die Aussicht genießt.
Na ist das Richtig?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2018)

Ja das ist die höchste Erhebung zwischen Schkopau und den Vororten von Leipzig.


----------



## Chris650 (1. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß, ich weiß...

War ziemlich schwer, aber richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2018)

Nun es ist Sommer und hiermit werde ich mal ein neues Rätsel einstellen.
Wo befindet sich dieser Malstein?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2018)

Nun, ich löse mal auf. Dieser Mühlstein befindet sich der Außenmauer der ehemaligen Wassermühle an der LAWEKE in Müllerdorf.
(N51° 30.858' E11° 47.440')


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2018)

Nun hier mal ein anderes Rätsel.



Hinweis zum Kreuz:
Die Außenseiten der Arme sind schwalbenschwanzförmig zurückgebildet. Den im Kreuzmittelpunkt befindlichen Schwertknauf bildet ein auf der Spitze stehender Rhombus von 8cm Seitenlänge; die Schwertklinge ist 6cm breit, sie endet erst im Boden.


----------



## hallunke (16. Juli 2018)

Oechlitz (bei Mücheln oder Ortsteil von Mücheln), es gibt da ein Flurstück, das heißt wohl direkt Kreuzberg...?

Und ach ja, Dein letztes Rätsel: da bin ich neulich erst (völlig achtlos) dran vorbei gefahren...


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2018)

hallunke schrieb:


> Oechlitz (bei Mücheln oder Ortsteil von Mücheln), es gibt da ein Flurstück, das heißt wohl direkt Kreuzberg...?
> 
> Und ach ja, Dein letztes Rätsel: da bin ich neulich erst (völlig achtlos) dran vorbei gefahren...


Ja so ist es: http://www.suehnekreuz.de/anhalt/oechlitz.htm


----------



## hallunke (24. Juli 2018)

heute ein neues Bild:







Wer war schon mal dort, und wenn ja, wo ist es?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2018)

Nun hallunke,
ich sehe, dass es wohl ein älteres Foto ist, Gras noch grün und geregnet hatte es auch.
Aber ein kleiner Tipp wäre hilfreich.


----------



## hallunke (26. Juli 2018)

ich schaue gerade nach, so schlimm alt ist es nicht (28.05.2018), aber stimmt, da gab es noch grünes Gras.
Ansonsten weiß ich genau, dass ich mit mehreren Mitforumbenutzern schon gemeinsam da lang gefahren bin (mit Dir nicht ganz genau da, aber fast in der Nähe). Manchmal sind wir auch anders rum, sozusagen bergauf, gefahren. Da sieht die Situation natürlich anders aus. Und man muss in dem Dorf auch nicht zwingend dieses Gewässer queren, es geht auch trocken...
Ein Hinweis... gut, ein Versuch halt:
Wenn man also bergab von einer höher gelegenen Ortschaft diesen herrlichen, schattigen, gewundenen Weg, der auch noch teilweise schönstes Kopfsteinpflaster enthält herabrollt, dann sieht man in dem gesuchten Ort diese Pfütze im Tale liegen. es ist aber in Wirklichkeit eine klitzekleine "Furt" von einem klitzekleinen Bach, der gleich in die Saale fließt.
Mehr kann ich aber jetzt nicht verraten!


----------



## hallunke (27. Juli 2018)

mir fallen noch zwei kleine Tipps ein:
Der Ort befindet sich nordwestlich von Halle (so etwa...)
und es gibt hier noch eine herrliche, romanische, kleine Dorfkirche (die auch schon Rätselbild hier war)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2018)

Haha, im halleschen Umkreis ist aber eine kleine und romanische Dorfkirche kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal!
Ich weiß trotzdem wo es ist, fahre aber morgen in meinen unverdienten Urlaub und löse daher nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (28. Juli 2018)

Urlaub ist immer verdient - drum genieße ihn


----------



## hallunke (28. Juli 2018)

3 Tage nach dem Hinweis
Wenn keinem etwas einfällt, würde ich auflösen?
Oder spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2018)

Könnte es vielleicht Kloschwitz sein?


----------



## hallunke (30. Juli 2018)

Kloschwitz ist etwas zu weit von Halle weg (als wir damals in der Gegend radelten, sind wir tatsächlich in Kloschwitz rausgekommen, deshalb der Spruch, ich wäre mit Dir nur dort in der Nähe gewesen)
Ich zitiere nochmal folgenden Abschnitt:


hallunke schrieb:


> ...bergab von einer höher gelegenen Ortschaft diesen herrlichen, schattigen, gewundenen Weg, der auch noch teilweise schönstes Kopfsteinpflaster enthält herabrollt, dann sieht man in dem gesuchten Ort diese *Pfütz*e im *Tal*e liegen. es ist aber in Wirklichkeit eine klitzekleine "Furt" von einem klitzekleinen Bach, der gleich in die Saale fließt... usw.usf.


...wo ja alles drin steht! Mit der romanischen Kirche hat der Ritter natürlich recht, ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Jedoch ist die in dem Dorf durchaus sehenswert und außer der gezeigten "Furt" beinahe das einzige sehenswerte in dem Ort.
Weiß es jetzt jemand - oder soll ich eine Auflösung liefern...


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2018)

Bist also die Pfützthaler Straße runter von Gödewitz kommend nach Pfützthal und der Bach ist dann wohl der Kuhleitschbach..


----------



## hallunke (30. Juli 2018)

jawoll, genau da ist es, allerdings kam ich von Fienstedt (dort war auch unser damaliger Weg wieder) aus ein gutes Stück am Acker entlang oben auf der Ebene geblieben und dann rechts rum den gewundenen Weg nach unten Richtung Pfützthal gefahren. Kurz vor der abgebildeten Stelle trifft man auf die Gödewitzer Straße und trifft gleich darauf auf die nasse Stelle der Furt durch den Kuhleitschbach.
Das ist exakt recherchiert!
Den mit Kopfsteinen gepflasterten Weg fahre ich übrigens recht gerne - bergauf wie bergab, ist irgendwie eine urige Stelle.
Also ok, Du hast es gelöst... und bist dran


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2018)

Wo war ich heute gewesen?


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2018)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Die Skulptur soll Goethe darstellen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2018)

Nun noch ein Tipp: 1523 wurde ein Heerführer Pastor an der dortigen Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2018)

So dann löse ich mal auf.
 51°24'19.37"N            11°23'42.30"E


----------



## kalihalde (11. September 2018)

Wo bin ich?





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2018)

Mit dem IC nach München?Rechts Schleuse Planena und links Hohenweiden. kannst aber auch mit der Drohne über den Rathmannsdorfer Teich geschwebt sein.


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2018)

Was ich gesehen habe, hast Du richtig erkannt, @Udo1 .
Aber ich sitze weder im ICE, noch wurde aus einer Drohne fotografiert .

@Ritter Runkel, ich meine, sogar den Brocken (andere Blickrichtung) von meinem Standort aus gesehen zu haben .


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2018)

Wenn du nicht unter einer Drohne gehangen hast, dann standest du auf ca. 100 m Höhe hier.  51°23'58.94"N  11°56'59.92"E
Auf dem Dach des Kraftwerkes EON Schkopau.


----------



## kalihalde (13. September 2018)

Das kann ich gelten lassen, @Udo1 

Ich stehe auf dem Dach vom Kesselhaus des Braunkohlekraftwerks Schkopau ca. 136 m über Gelände.

Da man das Kraftwerk als "Landmarke" weit hin sehen kann, hat man natürlich umgekehrt von dort aus eine herrliche Fernsicht.









Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (14. September 2018)

sieht gut aus, wie vom 2. Kühlturm des Kraftwerks Korbetha fotografiert - aber ist das ein Braunkohlekraftwerk? Ich dachte Gas...

hab grad mal gegoogelt, tatsächlich Braunkohle


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2018)

Matthes schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, wie vom 2. Kühlturm des Kraftwerks Korbetha fotografiert - aber ist das ein Braunkohlekraftwerk? Ich dachte Gas...
> 
> hab grad mal gegoogelt, tatsächlich Braunkohle


Ja es ist ein Braunkohlekraftwerk und soll wohl nach dem Willen der Grünen Partei, als nächstes stillgelegt werden. Ist eben eine Dreckschleuder, trotz Filter.


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2018)

Wo war ich diese Woche gewesen?
Es war einmal ein stolzes Schloss.


----------



## Udo1 (21. September 2018)

Oh, schon über die Zeit, aber ein kleiner TIP: Dieser Flecken gehörte einmal zum Königreich Westphalen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2018)

Nun dann löse ich mal auf. Gesucht wurde das Schloss Köchstedt.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köchstedt


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal ein Rätsel für die Biker aus dem westlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.
Wo war ich gewesen und was stellt es dar?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2018)

Nun dann löse ich mal auf.
Diese Baudenkmal ist die Mendingschanze in den Halberstädter Bergen (Spiegelsberge). Im Zentrum der Anlage befindet sich dieser Obelisk.
Näheres hier:
https://www.volksstimme.de/nachrich...314740_Einzigartig-Denkmal-Medingschanze.html
http://www.wissenswertes.ausflugszi...eschichte/meding-schanzanlage-halberstadt.htm


----------



## senne78 (31. Dezember 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das stattliche Gebäude hat für mich eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dieser Kirche in Köthen .


Definitiv Köthen .. Bin ich zu spät?


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2018)

senne78 schrieb:


> Definitiv Köthen .. Bin ich zu spät?


Aber nur ein wenig zu spät. Du kannst aber weiter machen. Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich dir.


----------



## senne78 (31. Dezember 2018)

Bin aus Köthen und mächtig alleine mit Bike hier . Ätzend . ..deshalb suchte ich mal das Schlagwort "Köthen"... Guten Rutsch auch dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2019)

Hallo,
vor ein paar Tagen habe ich vor dieser Wand gestanden. Weiß jemand wo das war?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (11. September 2019)

Köthen hinter der Halle vom Betonwerk.


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Köthen hinter der Halle vom Betonwerk.


Oh nein dort steht diese Formation leider nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Oh nein dort steht diese Formation leider nicht.


Man kann an dieser Formation auch sehr schön die Klüfte erkennen.


----------



## kalihalde (11. September 2019)

Das Bilderrätsel lebt wieder. Vielen Dank, @Udo1.
Wenn meine trüben Augen mich nicht täuschen, sollte das Muschelkalk sein, bei dem in (geologischer) Vergangenheit durch Auswaschungen (Karst) ein Hohlraum entstanden ist, der später zusammenbrach und sich anschließend mit "fremden" Material wieder gefüllt hat.
Aber wo das genau sein soll, dazu habe ich jetzt leider keine Idee.


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2019)

Das ist schon mal super erklärt.
Na gut noch ein Tipp.
1969


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> 1969



Mondlandung, 
Woodstock, 
20. Jahrestag


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Mondlandung,
> Woodstock,
> 20. Jahrestag



Vielleicht hilft das "Indianerhäuptling Weitspähender Falke" ritt dort entlang.


----------



## hallunke (12. September 2019)

hm...  (das ist *NICHT* die Lösung - fiel mir nur spontan ein):





und jetzt wieder ernst... Indianerhäuptling - damit meinst Du Gojko Mitić, vermute ich mal? War der als Indianer in Halle? *UND* - vor allem: gibt es da GeoCaches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> hm...  (das ist *NICHT* die Lösung - fiel mir nur spontan ein):
> und jetzt wieder ernst... Indianerhäuptling - damit meinst Du Gojko Mitić, vermute ich mal? War der als Indianer in Halle? *UND* - vor allem: gibt es da GeoCaches?


Beides kann ich bejahen.


----------



## hallunke (12. September 2019)

Kalksteinbruch Köllme...?
ein Stück weiter rechts vermute ich:


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2019)

Bingo


----------



## hallunke (12. September 2019)

warst Du da zu Fuss?
Ich habe gerade sicherheitshalber den Steinbruch angesehen (siehe hier), da hatte die DEFA ja "Gebirgswände" zum aussuchen.






Tja man lernt nie aus, jetzt weiß ich sogar, dass sie "Weiße Wölfe" bei Köllme gedreht haben (u.a.) und das genau vor 50 Jahren...
Aber Dein Cache habe ich jetzt nicht extra gesucht...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2019)

Ja, genau an dieser Stelle, wo sich jetzt das Kinder und Jugendcamp befindet hat 1969 Konrad Petzold einige Szenen vom Film "Weiße Wölfe gedreht".
Ich bin vom westlichen Rand von Bennstedt zu Fuß gestartet. Ab hier führt ein schöner Wanderweg hoch auf die Höhe und dann wieder runter bis zum Camp. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann noch in einem Bogen an einen weiteren Steinbruch vorbei, wieder zurück.














Hier noch ein Blick vom Hügel im Süden vom Camp


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2019)

Na dann "hallunke" teile uns mal mit, wo du in der letzten Zeit in Sachsen-Anhalt gewesen warst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (12. September 2019)

na Klasse, ich suche ja schon, bitte noch etwas Geduld, vielleicht heute abend.
Erst mal will ich mich dieser Meinung von @kalihalde


kalihalde schrieb:


> Das Bilderrätsel lebt wieder. Vielen Dank, @Udo1.


vollinhaltlich anschließen. Danke, dass es weitergeht und ich versuche, diesmal nicht 9 Monate verstreichen zu lassen...
...also ich suche...  hatte ich schon gesagt


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2019)

Der von @Udo1 beschriebene "Fußweg" von Bennstedt nach Köllme zum Rätselort ist ein beliebter Teil unserer Feierabendrunden, wobei ich es noch nie in dieses Jugendcamp geschafft habe. Gefühlt bin ich da aber schon 100 mal vorbei gefahren.
Hier ein älteres Filmchen davon. Die unterlegte Musik hätte auch gut in einen Indianderfilm gepasst, ist aber eher zufällig ausgewählt wurden.

Ich freue mich schon auf das neue Rätsel von @hallunke.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hallunke (12. September 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> von @Udo1 beschriebene "Fußweg" von Bennstedt nach Köllme zum Rätselort ist ein beliebter Teil unserer Feierabendrunden


genau den hat Marc auch als "Highlight" bei komoot eingetragen, mit weiteren guten Empfehlungen (wie z.B. den "Kringel" bei Köllme, den wiederum ich heute beim Nachsehen benutzt habe)

Wo ich gerade dabei bin, und weil es so schön zum Thema passt:




weiß vielleicht jemand, wo dieser Pfahl steht?


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2019)

Habe schon die Bildersuche aktiviert, aber diesen Totempfahl leider noch nicht entdecken können.


----------



## hallunke (13. September 2019)

ich glaube, bei der Bildersuche wird´s schwer - eher könnte es klappen, wenn man meine Touren bei komoot durchsucht (man muss nicht mal ein Jahr zurück gehen).
Vielleicht ist es auch zu schwer... üblicherweise radelt man in kleinem Abstand dran vorbei. Ich hatte auch schon ein klein bisschen schlechtes Gewissen, deshalb gibt es mal ein paar Tipps, die hoffentlich weiterhelfen:

es ist nordöstlich ziemlich am Stadtrand von Halle
es ist kein Tierpark (im eigentlichen Sinne)
ich denke, wir sind schon gemeinsam da in der Nähe vorbei gefahren, aber das nützt ja allen anderen nix, drum gilt das nicht
ich fahre manchmal da (in der Nähe) vorbei, wenn ich Richtung Petersberg möchte
in dem kleinen Wäldchen gleich nördlich ist bei komoot nach wenigen Schritten der Eintrag "Schöner geheimer Bikeabschnitt" zu sehen - naja, so geheim ist´s wohl doch nicht - der gilt wieder 
vielleicht ist es jetzt etwas leichter, diverse Suchhilfen zu füttern?!?
viel Erfolg


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2019)

Nun ja, am Goldberg war ich auch schon mehrmals unterwegs, da ist auch der Nutztiergarten und dort befindet sich auch ein Abenteuerspielplatz.


----------



## hallunke (13. September 2019)

und genau an dem Abenteuerspielplatz haben sie diesen Marterpfahl hin gestellt - bin ich froh, dass Du es gewusst hast!

einen Tierfriedhof haben sie dort auch, ziemlich skurril, oft mit Passbild der teuren Verstorbenen (z.B. Kätzchen) am Kreuz...

Jetzt bist Du wieder dran...


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2019)

Ich suche


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2019)

Wo befindet sich dieses Tor und was verbirgt sich dahinter?


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2019)

Ach ja, ein Tipp Großraum Bernburg und Zufluss zur Saale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2019)

Hinter dem Eingangstor befindet sich dieses Gebäude.



und dieses



Dahinter windet sich ein Fluß mit 4 Buchstaben durch die Auenlandschaft.


----------



## lucie (16. September 2019)

Fluß: Bode


----------



## ohmtroll (16. September 2019)

Jetzt wars einfach. Ein wirklich schönes Schloss da in Neugattersleben!

Nochn paar Bilder vom Bode-Radweg:
http://www.radwege-sachsen-anhalt.de/boderadweg/tour_20080813.php

Mal sehen, ob ich was zum Suchen finde.
OK, aber einfach:


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2019)

Hier halte ich mich mal zurück, wenn es dort ist wo ich glaube schon mal im Auslauf vorbeigefahren zu sein.


----------



## Chris650 (17. September 2019)

Sprungschanze Rothenburg?


----------



## ohmtroll (17. September 2019)

Leider nicht (sehr ähnlich, aber in Rothenburg ist die Kinderschanze rechts).


----------



## Chris650 (17. September 2019)

Du hast Recht und ich fahre 2x im Monat an der Schanze in Rothenburg vorbei.


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier halte ich mich mal zurück, wenn es dort ist wo ich glaube schon mal im Auslauf vorbeigefahren zu sein.



Wohl auf dem Weg zur Brauerei gewesen, @Udo1?  

Prost
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wohl auf dem Weg zur Brauerei gewesen, @Udo1?
> Prost
> kalihalde


Ja auch, aber im Auslauf befindet sich noch ein Geocache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (17. September 2019)

Das Foto stammt auch von einer "Bierholentour"... dann löst mal und so...


----------



## lucie (17. September 2019)

Wippra, Hasselbachschanzen...


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2019)

Nun gut, es ist die Hasselbachschanze in Wippra und der Fotograf stand wohl hier N51° 33.945' E11° 15.935'
Ich suche


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2019)

So, habe was gefunden. Diesmal auch östlicher Vorharz, als kleiner Hinweis.
Wo steht dieses stattliche Naturdenkmal? Und was für Gebäude standen hier bis um 1900?


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2019)

Hier ein weiterer kleiner TIPP: Die angrenzende Ortschaft gilt als Lösung


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2019)

... hmmmh, also, wenn ich das Bilderrätsel richtig verstanden habe, wäre @lucie drangewesen, oder?

Linde auf dem Zechenkopf bei Abberode...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2019)

Ja es ist das alte Bergbaugebiet nördlichöstlich und östlich von Tilkerode. Neben der dortigen Linde befanden sich etliche Wirtschaftsgebäude.



Dann mach Bitte weiter.


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Wippra, Hasselbachschanzen...


Sorry Lucie,
als ich das neue Bild eingestellt hatte, habe ich deinen Post noch nicht bei mir gesehen


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2019)

- dann mal ich:





... wo steht diese Wand?


----------



## Chris650 (18. September 2019)

Friedeburg?


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2019)

... nicht schlecht - aber leider falsch...


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2019)

Könnte auch in Schönburg sein, Blickrichtung Norden.


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2019)

Treffer 

Ist die Wand auf dem Weg hoch zur Burg - hier noch eine andere Perspektive





weiter gehts


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2019)

Ich gebe mal an *"lucie"* weiter, wegen Wippra, wo ich etwas vorschnell war.


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2019)

... da wird sie sich bestimmt freuen


----------



## lucie (19. September 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal an *"lucie"* weiter, wegen Wippra, wo ich etwas vorschnell war.



Kein Problem. 
Dann suche ich einmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. September 2019)

Wo steht dieser Turm und wie heißt er?


----------



## Chris650 (20. September 2019)

Moltkewarte Sangerhausen


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2019)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Moltkewarte Sangerhausen


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Sie wurde 1903 aus Rogenstein errichtet und am 26.10.1903 eingeweiht.


----------



## lucie (20. September 2019)

Röchtöch.   

Dann geht's weiter mit @Chris650


----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2019)

Hallo,
hat noch jemand ein neues Rätsel?  @Chris650 scheint es wohl nicht mitbekommen zu haben, das er eins einstellen kann.


----------



## Chris650 (26. September 2019)

Ahh, Sorry.Heute Abend setze ich etwas rein.


----------



## Chris650 (26. September 2019)

So, Freunde. Wo tun wir jewesen sein?


----------



## Udo1 (27. September 2019)

Ah, da war ich schon mal. Das ist von der Schlossanfahrt aus aufgenommen und liegt ca. 400-500 Meter westlich des alten Saalearmes, der hier fast einen Kreis bildet.


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2019)

Also dann löse ich mal. Es ist Schloss Plötzkau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (29. September 2019)

Jawohl


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2019)

Ich suche


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2019)

Vor was für ein Gebäude stand ich vor einiger Zeit?


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2019)

Hier ein kleiner Tipp.
https://www.mz-web.de/landkreis-har...auf-der-spur-des-hexenkultes-im-harz-33254234


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
so der Tipp war ja schon die Lösung. Wer möchte kann dann weitermachen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2020)

Wo war ich am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (13. Dezember 2020)

Fußball gucken...?


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Dezember 2020)

Wurst kaufen?


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2020)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wurst kaufen?


"Hunger ist wie Durst nur anders"


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2020)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wurst kaufen?


ich glaube, seine Wurst holt Udo woanders... Käse geht auch nicht, ist wieder woanders.

aber ganz leicht westlich von Halle...


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...ganz leicht westlich von Halle...


... aber auch wieder nicht soweit, bis wo es Fisch gibt...


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Dezember 2020)

Steht da nicht die Lösung hinten links schon im Bild?


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2020)

na genau!


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Dezember 2020)

Dann gibts dort aber doch Würste? 
Oder wo steht das genau, Andreas?
Ich hätte auch kein Bild, hast Du mal ein neues?


----------



## hallunke (15. Dezember 2020)

naja Andreas, das stimmt, ein Fleischer ist paar Meter weiter. Ich weiß bloß nicht, ob das der von Udo favorisierte ist (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist er immer nach Querfurt und Buttstädt gefahren)

ach so + wenn ich auch "genau" herausposaunt habe, muss schon Udo selber den Staffelstab weiterreichen, war ja seine Frage (an Dich, da findet sich kein Bild? Zur Not könnte ich Dir aushelfen, dann darf ich aber nicht mitmachen)
Sehr schön, dass es die Bilderrätselstrecke doch wieder gibt, hilft doch ungemein gegen Orientierungslosigkeit


----------



## hallunke (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Udo,
Andreas (Ohmtroll) hat beschrieben, wo die Lösung steht...
güldet das?

viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (16. Dezember 2020)

Also Bennstedt unweit Fleischerei Mauf (die Spender dieses Kunstwerks).
Ich bin mal so frei und poste ein Rätselbild nicht allzuweit ... wo sind wir?
(Danke an Hallunke! Der darf leider nicht mitraten.)


----------



## kalihalde (16. Dezember 2020)

*Pavé, bei der* Hoelle-des-Ostens ​


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Dezember 2020)

Das ging schnell. Verlinke bitte welches Bild Du genau meinst bzw die Ortsangabe (in der Nähe von...) und dann darfst Du gern weitermachen


----------



## hallunke (16. Dezember 2020)

hier mische ich mich doch mal ein... obwohl es prächtig nach Pavé aussieht, ist genau dieses Stück bei den Höllen-Fahrten nicht dabei, noch nicht mal in der Nähe (zumindest seit 2016)
nö, das ist einfach nur ein Hügel, bergauf mit schönem Kopfsteinpflaster - sehr schön sogar


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht zu schwer. Die Saale ist nicht weit.


----------



## hallunke (17. Dezember 2020)

...fandest Du es schwer, da rauf zu strampeln...? (und wegduck)

als Rätsel sollte es eigentlich nicht zu schwer sein, wie Du schreibst, Saale ist nicht weit, + genau auf der anderen Seite von Teilen der "Hölle..."
Ich vermute viel eher, dass das Rätsel erst wieder in den öffentlichen  Fokus kommen muss, war vielleicht zu lange Pause.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> Andreas (Ohmtroll) hat beschrieben, wo die Lösung steht...
> güldet das?
> 
> ...


Na klar güldet das.


----------



## hallunke (20. Dezember 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> *Pavé, bei der* Hoelle-des-Ostens ​


*Kalihalde hat natürlich völlig recht* + meine Zwischenbemerkungen waren die absolute Grütze.
*Dafür möchte ich ganz aufrichtig um Entschuldigung bitten*
sorry, sorry + sorry, wie komme ich dazu...
Na, die Hölle des Ostens war immer etwas von meinen Bestrebungen weg (solange kann ich glaube ich, nicht auf dem Sattel zubringen), deshalb hatte ich nicht den kompletten Überblick. Wie oben zu lesen, scheine ich Karten der Veranstaltungen ab 2016 zu kennen + ab da war es immer die gleiche Strecke + immer östlich der Saale.
*Doch was war vorher?*
Genau, es gab auch schon ganz andere Streckenführungen. Es ist aber nicht so leicht, dass genau herauszufinden, die Website der Veranstalter ist da etwas lückenhaft. Es gibt zwar 2...3 ältere Berichte von Teilnehmern, doch oft kann man da die Strecke nur erahnen bzw. es kommt ein Link, der Zugangsdaten erfordert.
Und doch habe ich jetzt noch einen Flyer der 3. Fahrt im Jahr 2013 gefunden, der eine Streckenskizze enthielt. Und wenn man (ohmtroll, kalihalde, besonders ich selbst) genau hinsieht, dann ist die gesuchte Stelle tatsächlich dabei:





*Kalihalde* (ich sage es nochmal) *hatte vollkommen recht*
und deshalb kam natürlich auch die Antwort von Andreas (ohmtroll) genau + goldrichtig


ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das ging schnell. Verlinke bitte welches Bild Du genau meinst bzw die Ortsangabe (in der Nähe von...) und dann darfst Du gern weitermachen



und weil ich den ganzen Schlammassel hier verursacht habe (nochmal bitte Entschuldigung), geht ganz klar der Staffelstab an Kalihalde
Ich möchte ja die Rätselstrecke nicht gleich zu Beginn durch dämliches Verhalten kaputtmachen
also viele Grüße vom reumütigen
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (20. Dezember 2020)

Mein "Lösungsvorschlag" war ja eher eine allgemeine, dahingeworfene Umschreibung für Kopfsteinpflaster im Saalekreis als eine konkrete Ortsangabe, die für eine konkrete Lösung erforderlich gewesen wäre.
Und bei der "Hölle des Ostens" werden ja eine Vielzahl von Kopfsteinpflasterabschnitten befahren. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Rätselbild bei der Streckenführung dabei ist, war ja nicht so unwahrscheinlich. Sehe meinen "Lösungsvorschlag" also nicht zwingend als "Lösung". Also alles gut, @hallunke. 
Ich hatte einen Abschnitt im Bereich (Pfützthal, Gödewitz, Fienstedt) vor meinem geistigen Auge, konnte es aber leider nicht konkreter fassen, auch deshalb nur mein Allgemeinplatz.

Damit das wieder aufkeimende Pflänzchen "Bilderrätsel" sich weiter entwickeln kann, gibt es ein neues Bild von mir




Wo bin ich?

Einen schönen vierten Advent wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> .......Sehe meinen "Lösungsvorschlag" also nicht zwingend als "Lösung".
> Ich hatte einen Abschnitt im Bereich (Pfützthal, Gödewitz, Fienstedt) vor meinem geistigen Auge, konnte es aber leider nicht konkreter fassen, auch deshalb nur mein Allgemeinplatz.
> ....
> Einen schönen vierten Advent wünscht
> kalihalde


Nun im Bereich Gödewitzer Straße, Pfützthaler Straße ist es glaube ich nicht. Bin da schon mal hoch.   
Auch von mir, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr.🚴‍♂️🎄


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?


Das könnte im Innenhof der Martin-Luther-Uni/ Fachbereich Geowissenschaften sein. Da befindet sich auch der " Zeitstrahl der Gesteine" -der geologische Garten. Hier musste ich schon mal einen geologischen Earthcache lösen. Ich glaube da gab es solchen Gang mit den Säulen. Wie gesagt ob das aber dieser war kann ich nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## c.fis (21. Dezember 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Damit das wieder aufkeimende Pflänzchen "Bilderrätsel" sich weiter entwickeln kann, gibt es ein neues Bild von mir
> 
> Wo bin ich?
> 
> ...


Weimar, Gauforum


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun im Bereich Gödewitzer Straße, Pfützthaler Straße ist es glaube ich nicht. Bin da schon mal hoch.


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann doch, Udo, genau dort. 
Von mir ebenfalls ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr.🚴‍♂️🎄


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2020)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann doch, Udo, genau dort.
> Von mir ebenfalls ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr.🚴‍♂️🎄





Dann kann es nur hier sein, bis zum Tunnel bin ich schon hoch und dann auf dem Bauch in den Tunnel


----------



## hallunke (21. Dezember 2020)

der Udo, der weiß alles...  👍 
zu dem Tunnel... ist das die Bezeichnung für ein GeoCache-Versteck (wo man reinkrabbeln muss?
ansonsten war genau der Bergauf-Schlenker mit Kopfsteinpflaster von Ohmtroll gemeint.
Bei dem neuen, von Kalihalde - das Weimarer Gauforum ist es nicht (wegen Sachsen-Anhalt), wie gesagt, der Udo... hätte da noch ein Foto von heute...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das könnte im Innenhof der Martin-Luther-Uni/ Fachbereich Geowissenschaften sein. Da befindet sich auch der " Zeitstrahl der Gesteine" -der geologische Garten. Hier musste ich schon mal einen geologischen Earthcache lösen. Ich glaube da gab es solchen Gang mit den Säulen. Wie gesagt ob das aber dieser war kann ich nicht mehr sagen.


Richtig, @Udo1 . Weitermachen.
Halle, ehemalige Luftnachrichtenschule (jetzt Unicampus MLU), Von-Seckendorff-Platz 1


c.fis schrieb:


> Weimar, Gauforum


Anderes Bundesland 
OT: Obwohl aus der gleichen Zeit ist der Bau in Halle architektonisch eher der (neuen) Sachlichkeit zuzuordnen und nicht dem archaischen Klassizismus des Gauforums.


----------



## hallunke (21. Dezember 2020)

genau Udo... 👍 
und nachdem es aufgelöst ist, doch noch schnell das Bild von vorhin gerade eben - die Lichtverhältnisse waren nicht so perfekt wie beim Original





viele Grüße


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2020)

@hallunke, ja bei Pfützthal im Tunnel, genau in der Mitte hat er sich versteckt. Auf dem Bauch gleitend vorwärtsbewegen, sehr eng.  
Neues Bild kommt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2020)

Hier ein neues Bilderrätsel. Gesucht wird der Name des fahrradfreundlichen Gebäudes, welches frisch saniert wurde.







Und damit es nicht so schwer ist, der Weihnachtsmann kommt ja bald, 
hier ein kleiner Hinweis. Der Hinweis befindet sich ca. 70 m entfernt vom Gebäude.



Na dann viel Spaß beim raten.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch ein Weihnachtsbonus.


----------



## hallunke (24. Dezember 2020)

ups, da habe ich ja in einer völlig falschen Gegend gesucht...
also nochmal neu rätseln

Aber vorher erst mal schönes Weihnachtsfest an alle hier
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (24. Dezember 2020)

na gut, ich habe noch mal in meinen Bildsammlungen gesucht...

nehmen wir die *Kreativmühle in Mücheln*
wenn ich mal die Fenster und das Mauerwerk auf Deinem Foto vergleiche, dann ist sie es:






Aber ganz ehrlich, dass dort auch Ladestellen für E-Bikes (+ wie auf einem Foto zu sehen für ein E-Auto) existieren, habe ich noch nie mitbekommen, nach Internetfoto ist sie genau an der freien Wand 2m rechts neben dem Mühlstein.
Ich jetzt aber nicht extra heute dahin gefahren, mein Bild stammt von 2019 - Streckenbesichtigung für die 2019er Welterbe-Radtour der Naumburger. Gutes Wetter an dem Tag, am Veranstaltungstag 14 Tage später regnete es in Strömen. So hatte ich nur einen Teilnehmer für die Runde, der aber tapfer mitgemacht hatte.

DEN Born (Quelle) neben der Geisel hatte ich überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, da hatte ich wo völlig anders (sozusagen total daneben) gelegen.

Aber nun noch einmal Frohe und gesunde Weihnachten
wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (25. Dezember 2020)

Genau richtig aber die Tanke nicht für e-Autos  sondern für 🚴‍♂️. Dann mach mal weiter.🙂


----------



## hallunke (25. Dezember 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...die Tanke nicht für e-Autos  sondern für 🚴‍♂️...


stimmt, ich habe aber bei deren facebook-Seite ein Foto gefunden, wo zwei Räder am Kabel hängen + ein weiteres, gelbes Kabel seitlich ins Bild hinein kommt und einen Golf versorgt (möglicherweise gestellt)

Wegen Weitermachen... geht klar. Bitte aber eins...zwei Tage Geduld, ich muss auch erst mal in meinen Sammlungen kramen (Sachsen-Anhalt muss es ja auch noch sein, der Tellerwurf von Kahla kommt also schon mal nicht in Frage)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (28. Dezember 2020)

holla, die Waldfee,
so ein Enkelkind kann einen doch mächtig auf Trab halten + beschäftigen. Nun hatte sie sich kurz vor Weihnachten noch den Arm gebrochen... Der Opa war also immerzu fällig, da war es nicht so leicht, nebenher nach Rätselbildern zu suchen
Aber heute habe ich es endlich geschafft (extra noch mal geprüft, dass es auch wirklich noch Sachsen-Anhalt ist):





kennt jemand die Stelle, ersatzweise - von wo nach wo kann man dort fahren?
viel Spaß
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (28. Dezember 2020)

Würde gülten, wenn ich sagte: "Man kann von oben nach unten fahren."?


----------



## hallunke (28. Dezember 2020)

hm Torsten, nun ja...
fahren von oben nach unten ist erst mal nicht ganz schlecht, aufwärts wäre eher tragen angesagt. Es sind übrigens auch kleinere (aber schiefe + windschiefe) Treppen im Spiel und ich bilde mir ein, dass Du dort schon unterwegs warst... andere natürlich bestimmt auch. Bist also nahe dran...

also eine Ortsangabe sollte doch schon noch sein
(halt so ungefähr, im 5 km-Radius lasse ich mehrere Möglichkeiten gelten, wobei ein Ortsname doch schon genau auf der Grenze zu Thüringen liegt)


----------



## hallunke (30. Dezember 2020)

Udo hat ja neulich damit angefangen, wegen Weihnachten nette Hinweise einzubauen. Das kann man ja mal beibehalten... wenn´s schon so schwer ist (ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da gab es Leute die auf derartigen Fotos genau den Baum links hinten mit der Wandernadelkiste identifizieren konnten - nicht drüber nachdenken, hier gibt es keine Wandernadel)
Also gut,


_torsten_ schrieb:


> von oben nach unten fahren."?


das hatte schon etwas. Dann seht bitte noch, wie es oben:



(Name auf der Beschriftung unkenntlich gemacht, sonst wird´s doch zu leicht)
und unten:



aussieht.
Und wie gesagt, die Grenze Sachsen-Anhalt zu Thüringen ist gar nicht weit
Na, das ist doch eine Hilfe...?!?
viele Grüße
+ guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich gutes neues Jahr wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2020)

Abstieg vom Himmelreich nach Stendorf hoch heftig runter auch teilweise.😉👍


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... ich bilde mir ein, dass Du dort schon unterwegs warst... andere natürlich bestimmt auch. Bist also nahe dran...


Nachdem Udo das Himmelreich ins Spiel brachte, war mir klar, wo es ist. Allerdings wollte ich keine Lösung anbieten. 😎

[OT/on] Ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir als Mountainbiker damals nicht willkommen waren. Vermutlich waren wir zu dreckig. [OT/off]

Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesunden 2021!


----------



## hallunke (30. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt güldet es, Udo hat´s gelöst + macht weiter

@_torsten_ :
das ist ja der Mist, dreckig bin ich fast immer, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Manchmal geht man schon freiwillig nicht rein. Aber dort oben ist das ja eher lächerlich
aber wieso wolltest Du nicht lösen? Weil Du keine/wenig Bilder von Sachsen-Anhalt hast?
Auf jeden Fall
viele Grüße


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich suche 🙂


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... Weil Du keine/wenig Bilder von Sachsen-Anhalt hast? ...


Genau, das ist der Grund. 😉


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2020)

Es ist der 27.07.2008 um 14Uhr 27 Minuten und 25 sec 
Wo waren wir an diesem Tag zu dieser Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (31. Dezember 2020)

hm... schönes Bild... 2008 schreibst Du
das ist ja gefühlt schon ganz schön lange her. (OT an) ich erinnere mich gerade, dass ich mich 2008, wahrscheinlich genau zu dieser Zeit, mit einer wunderschönen Abschlussarbeit fürs Lehrerstudium (mit 52) herumgequält hatte (OT aus)
Immerhin konnte ich dabei wichtige Fertigkeiten der Recherchetätigkeit und Informationsbeschaffung erwerben, die mir noch heute bei Deinen Rätseln oft wertvolle Hilfe sind (OT richtig aus)

Du zielst also auf den 27.07.2008 und dann auch noch auf eine sekundengenaue Zeitangabe ab. Das bringt mich zu der Zwischenfrage, was es mit dem Gewässer auf sich haben könnte. Sieht es dort ev. zu anderen Tages-, Wochen-, Jahreszeiten anders aus (weniger Wasser, mehr Wasser)?

und übrigens (nochmal OT): falls Du die Tour irgendwann in irgendeiner Form wiederholen möchtest, wäre ich gerne dabei (möglicherweise auch @ohmtroll )(OT wieder aus)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ja hallunke manchmal mehr und manchmal gar nichts. So ist das manchmal mit einem Gewässer.


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Dezember 2020)

Das könnte auf Karstwanderweg hindeuten?


----------



## hallunke (31. Dezember 2020)

dann vermute ich mal, das es in der Nähe von Breitungen an den Bauerngraben/Periodischen See ging. Der ist ja manchmal auch nicht mehr da


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> dann vermute ich mal, das es in der Nähe von Breitungen an den Bauerngraben/Periodischen See ging. Der ist ja manchmal auch nicht mehr da


Ja da war es genau und kurz bevor wir den See erreichten wurde eine kleine Pause um 13 Uhr 53Min und 53 sec eingelegt.  



Na dann hallunke auf ein neues.
Man waren wir da noch jung


----------



## hallunke (31. Dezember 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... man waren wir da noch jung


und morgen schon wieder ein Jahr älter... sekundengenaues Rätselraten 👍 
vorab muss ich noch eine kurze Anmerkung loswerden:
Dein Faden "Merseburg und Umgebung" ist ja schon länger ein schier unerschöpflicher Quell für interessante Touren, Anregungen und Infos. Dafür erst mal richtig vielen Dank. Jetzt habe ich bemerkt, dass die Materialien sogar bis 2007 zurückreichen, das kann man kaum alles nachfahren

Weils schon mal in die Historie geht, will ich gerade mal zeigen, was ich schon mal für ein schönes Rad hatte (vielleicht der Lenker etwas schmal):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dazu die Frage, wo es am 15.August 2015 um 11:53 Uhr und 52 sek. stand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (31. Dezember 2020)

@Udo: Super! (Ich lach mich schlapp... was sahen wir sportlich aus... )
Andreas hat nur zu Recht - der Merseburg Faden könnte sehr gut im Geografie-Unterricht über Sachsen-Anhalt genutzt werden. Zu der Furt weiß ich allerdings nichts zu sagen.

Allen einen guten Rutsch! Ich wünsche Euch viele schöne Radkilometer in 2021 !!


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2020)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Udo: Super! (Ich lach mich schlapp... was sahen wir sportlich aus... )
> Andreas hat nur zu Recht - der Merseburg Faden könnte sehr gut im Geografie-Unterricht über Sachsen-Anhalt genutzt werden. Zu der Furt weiß ich allerdings nichts zu sagen.
> 
> Allen einen guten Rutsch! Ich wünsche Euch viele schöne Radkilometer in 2021 !!


Ich musste auch grinsen als ich das Foto gefunden hatte. 
Aber zur Furt kann oder könnte ich was sagen. Da sind wir schon oft durchgefahren😉.
Ich lass das aber mal offen, vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere Leser wo sich diese Furt befindet.
Rutscht alle gut rein ins Jahr 2021.🎉🎊


----------



## hallunke (1. Januar 2021)

sorry, so kann das ja nix werden...
*Tippfehler*, es muss natürlich *15.August 2013* heißen... wobei die Furt bleibt die gleiche.

wenn es noch ein paar Hinweise braucht: 
Die Furt quert ein Bächlein, dass von der Quelle bis an diese Stelle erst schlappe 350 m zurückgelegt hat + nach weiteren ca. 2500 m in östlicher Richtung in ein ziemlich größeres Gewässer fließt...

Ach so:
gesundes neues Jahr an alle


----------



## hallunke (2. Januar 2021)

ich zitiere noch mal die Frage mit Bild (und dem richtigen Datum):



hallunke schrieb:


> dazu die Frage, wo es am *15.August 2013* um 11:53 Uhr und 52 sek. stand?


dazu noch den Hinweis von gestern:


hallunke schrieb:


> Die Furt quert ein Bächlein, dass von der Quelle bis an diese Stelle erst schlappe 350 m zurückgelegt hat + nach weiteren ca. 2500 m in östlicher Richtung in ein ziemlich größeres Gewässer fließt...


und einen neuen Hinweis:
weitere 380 m bachabwärts findet sich eine Forellenzucht/Forellenverkauf und dann nach wiederum ca. 820 m ... (verrate ich nach der richtigen Lösung)


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2021)

Ja hallunke, es will wohl keiner so richtig.
Also dann zeige ich die Stelle mal von oben .



Und jetzt sieht man dort auch die Fährte von Fußabdrücken eines Sauriers (Chirotheriums) die bis zur Stadtinformation führt😉👍. Die Spuren sehen aus wie Handabdrücke, darum wurde dieser Saurier auch Handtier genannt.


----------



## hallunke (2. Januar 2021)

danke Udo, das stimmt👍 
nehmen wir das jetzt als 3. Hinweis oder der Einfachheit halber gleich als Lösung...?
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2021)

Nun gut hallunke. Es ist die Wasserdurchfahrt durch die Geisel. Ca.200m weiter kommt der Tunnel und dann hat man vom oberen Rundweg um den Geiseltalsee einen tollen Blick über die Marina München auf den Geiseltalsee.
Wenn ich meinen Schönheitsschlaf morgen beendet habe werde ich ein neues Rätsel suchen.😉👍


----------



## hallunke (2. Januar 2021)

na gut Udo, es ist *eine* der Wasserdurchfahrten im dem kurzen Geiselstück bis zum See. Ich hatte vorhin Deine Luftaufnahme nicht ganz genau angesehen - ich meinte die andere Furt, kurz nach der Quelle, hier nochmal zum vergleichen:



Du hast die zweite Furt kurz vor dem See beschrieben. Mein Rad stand damals an der Furt 1. Auf der zweiten Karte ist der Bereich St.Micheln mit der Stelle noch mal etwas größer zu sehen (heißt auf der Karte sogar Furt):



Links unten eine Skala mit 30m, man kann also etwas schätzen, das diese Furt ca. 300...350 m nach der Quelle kommt.
Dann kommt als nächstes der Forellenhof, wiederum kurz danach die Kreativmühle mit der E-Bike Ladestelle nach der Du neulich gefragt hast + nochmal so schlappe 800 m bis zu der Furt mit den Saurierhänden (Dein Luftbild).
Aber lassen wir also Wasserdurchfahrt Wasserdurchfahrt sein, so lang ist der Bach nun auch wieder nicht

+ es güldet also + ich freue mich auf´s nächste Rätsel von Dir

Jetzt aber schnell den guten Rat mit dem Schönheitsschlaf befolgen
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2021)

Du hast recht hallunke, ich habe den Waldstreifen nicht berücksichtigt gehabt.
Aber ja, Schönheitsschlaf beendet, Bilder gesucht und gefunden.
Wo stand ich bei dem Bild und was sah ich vor meinen Augen. Berge, Hügel, Wald und Tal gelten nicht als Antwort.🙂


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Januar 2021)

Hallo Udo, ist das vielleicht ein Blick ins Selketal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2021)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ist das vielleicht ein Blick ins Selketal?


Genau so ist es, rechts der Hügel müsste die Ackeburg sein mit 333m üNN. Der Mast am Horizont im rechten Bilddrittel kann ich leider nicht zuordnen.
Aufgenommen wurde das Bild vom Aussichtspunkt Burg Falkenstein Westspitze.
Na dann Ohmtroll such mal ein neues Rätsel.


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Januar 2021)

Als ich die Schieferplatten sah, dachte ich tatsächlich an die Burg Falkenstein.
Sehr schöne Ecke dort mit Wander/MTB Wegen - ob nun Pionierweg, Bernburger Weg, Mägdesprung zum Dritter Hammer oder der Eselstieg unterhalb der Burg 🥰

Heute abend versuche ich mal ein neues Rätselbild zu suchen. 🔎


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Januar 2021)

So neues Rätselfoto - gesucht ist der Standort oder die Ortschaft auf die man blickt:


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Januar 2021)

Nicht allzuweit vom Selketal entfernt.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2021)

Der Standort des fotografierenden *könnte* die Konradsburg sein  , bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil ich zwar schon mehrfach oben war, aber immer in eine andere Richtung geschaut hatte.


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Januar 2021)

@Udo1 Die gesuchte Burg mit dem Blick Richtung Westen auf das Dorf liegt ein wenig weiter weg von der Selke.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2021)

Ein kleiner Tipp wäre hilfreich?


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Januar 2021)

Man blickt ins Tal der Eine ...

(Ich gebe zu, das Foto ist doch schwierig ... und etwas unscharf...) 🙈


----------



## hallunke (7. Januar 2021)

der Tipp war prima... 👍 
und vor allem habe ich gleich mal ein mögliches Zielgebiet für die Zeiten nach dem 15 km Radius. Da muss ich unbedingt demnächst mal hin. Die Burgruine scheint ja auch herrlich verwunschen zu sein...

Aber ich kann´s eigentlich nicht sagen, war ja selber noch nie (genau) da - wieder nur durch Recherche + Ausschlussverfahren rangetastet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (8. Januar 2021)

@hallunke  Andreas, wenn Du es weißt und ein neues Rätsel-Foto hast, mach bitte weiter


----------



## hallunke (8. Januar 2021)

dann erkläre ich erst mal, wie ich drauf gekommen bin:
Dein erster Hinweis - nicht allzuweit vom Selketal entfernt - hat mich nämlich total in die Irre geführt. Da hatte ich dann alles westlich der Selke abgegrast + nördlich des Harzrandes (im Bild ist relativ offene Landschaft zu sehen). Da war also nix vergleichbares/brauchbares
Dann der zweite Hinweis:
Eine hatte ich bis dahin noch nie gehört, also war suchen angesagt, wo das sein könnte. Danach immer dem Flusslauf folgend war es beinahe nur noch gründliches Vergleichen der Landkarte mit dem Foto. Für eine geeignete Stelle fand ich dann sogar noch die Beschreibung der nahegelegenen Burgruine...
Also, ich bin richtig neugierig geworden + werde wohl demnächst mal diese Richtung einschlagen. Man könnte versuchen, an der Eine entlang zu fahren von Harzgerode nach Aschersleben, das scheint auch nochmal spannend zu sein .

als *Lösung*
habe ich mir zusammengerätselt, dass es der Blick von der
*Burgruine Arnstein* in die Landschaft nach *Harkerode*
sein könnte (ist ja dann Richtung Westen)

Wenn Du signalisierst, ob richtig oder falsch, kann ich bis dahin schon anfangen ein neues Bild zu suchen.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Januar 2021)

Alles richtig. Super Beschreibung! Das ist doch schön wenn es so läuft   

Wenn Du dann eine schöne Tour auskundschaftest...
... können wir im Sommer dann auch noch einmal dort vorbeischauen...
hoffentlich

Hettstedt/Helbra muss ich auch nochmal hin.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2021)

@hallunke,  
super gemacht. Ich bin genauso rangegangen, erst mal alles am nördlichen Harzrand abgegrast, dann noch ein wenig den südlichen, dann nach einen hilfreichen Tipp gefragt. Aber wie ich gerade auf der Karte sehe ist da ein Geheimgang zur Burg eingezeichnet.


----------



## kalihalde (8. Januar 2021)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Aber wie ich gerade auf der Karte sehe ist da ein Geheimgang zur Burg eingezeichnet.


Das soll der Eingang zum Geheimgang zur Burg sein. 




Als @Ritter Runkel mal dort war, stand das Tor offen und er war im Geheimgang . Wenn ich in den letzten Jahren dort war, konnte man aber nicht (mehr) rein.
Trotzdem ist das Einetal ein sehr schöner Fleck von Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## hallunke (8. Januar 2021)

ist ja auch klar, dass die das Bier unter Verschluss halten wollen, könnte ja sonst jeder...

ach so, ein neues Bild noch:
Wie man immer so liest, sind bei vielen Veranstaltungen die Startplätze in Minutenschnelle vergeben. Im letzten Sommer hatte ich Glück und Corona noch einen abbekommen:




Wo befindet sich der Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2021)

Also die Treppe am rechten Bildrand habe ich schonmal an der Schleuse Rothensee gesehen.


----------



## hallunke (8. Januar 2021)

das ist genau die Lösung
sehr schnell, sehr richtig (und ich hatte noch überlegt, ob ich die rechte Seite mit der Treppe noch etwas abschneide)
tja, im Sommer war ich kurz in Magdeburg, der Damm vom Mittellandkanal war die einige nennenswerte Geländeerhebung weit und breit, hat mich also magisch angezogen. Netterweise hatten sie einige Baustellen unterwegs, sodass man mehrmals vom Damm nach unten und wieder hinauf musste, das hat etwas Mountainbike-Feeling gebracht (und ein paar wenige Höhenmeter).
Das Verkehrsschild gilt für die Kapitäne und markiert anscheinend die Stelle wo sie sich zum Start der Schleusenprozedur einfinden müssen

Udo macht jetzt bitte weiter


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2021)

Morgen geht's weiter 😉


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2021)

So, habe ein Bild gefunden. 
Ob der Aussichtsturm noch begehbar ist kann ich nicht sagen. Aber der Aufstieg hatte es in sich, großes Kettenblatt hinten und ganz kleines Ritzel vorn.
Wo steht dieser Turm?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Januar 2021)

Nachtrag für alle Geheimgang-Fans:




















Nach einem Raum hinter dem Gitter beginnt ein längerer Gang, hier wurde wohl das Bier gelagert.
Am Ende des Ganges ist wiederum ein Raum mit einem Mäuerchen. Links von der Mauer ist ein Loch in der Decke, da geht ein Schacht senkrecht hoch. Interessant wäre mal zu wissen, wo der oben rauskommt. Ich kann mich an keinen Luftzug erinnern, vermutlich ist er am oberen Ende verschlossen.
Harkerode lohnt auch wegen der zwei Kniggeschen Mausoleen und ihres Herrenhauses im Ort, direkt an der Eine. Es ist eh eine sehr schöne Gegend!


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2021)

Nun, dann hier ein kleiner etwas anderer Hinweis, aus meiner Zeit, wo ich auch solche Feierlichkeiten mit vorbereitet hatte.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Januar 2021)

Über "Preußen" und "Harzer Wandernadel" gefunden:
Stempelstelle 185 Preußenturm auf dem Schwedderberg bei Bad Suderode?
https://www.harzer-wander-gui.de/harzer-wandernadel/185-preussenturm/

https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/51.72377/11.11886
Da müsste ich auch mal wieder hin. Ein super MTB Gebiet. 🥰


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2021)

Ja Ohmtroll du hast vollkommen recht. Es ist wirklich ein schönes MTB-Gebiet und die Aussicht vom Turm ist super. Ja, in diesem Jahr muss ich mal wieder einige Stempelstellen aufsuchen, will ja schließlich nach dem Wanderkönig auch mal Wanderkaiser werden.  
Dann such mal schon langsam eines neues Rätsel aus deinem großen Bilderfundus.😀👍


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Januar 2021)

Das neue Rätselbild ist auch schon ein paar Jahre alt:


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2021)

Wie ich auf dem Bild sehe, legte eine Bikerin ihr Stempelbuch zum abstempeln an einer Station vor.
Ich glaube, ich war auch dabei, denn der Rose-Helm kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. 
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr so genau welche Stempelstelle es war, da muss ich wohl mal in meinem Fotofundus recherchieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (12. Januar 2021)

ne Sparkassenfiliale mit angegliederter Stempelstelle wird´s eher nicht sein, sieht mehr nach Info-Stelle aus... was da alles auf dem Tisch liegt - z.B. Broschüren für eine Burg, nur welche

aber Tourenrecherche in Deinem Fundus (Udo) ist garantiert eine gute Idee
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Januar 2021)

Sagt mir Bescheid wenn ich einen Tipp geben soll...?


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2021)

Ein großer See liegt ca 2km entfernt.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2021)

Also, es könnte wohl im Jahr 2012 gewesen sein. Wahrscheinlich könnte es sogar der 04.05.2012. Trikot und Helm stimmen wohl.



Aber es war nicht Höhnstedt die Stadtinformation, das kann ich schon mal ausschließen.  Den Waldschratt am rechten Bildrand, an den kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern. Und die Stadtinformation in Mücheln habe ich anders in Erinnerung.
So nach dem ich einige Jahre und mehrere GB an Bildern durchsucht habe muss ich leider passen. Nichts passendes gefunden.🙁


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2021)

Das Datum stümmt 
Vor der Tür sah das ganze so aus:


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2021)

Aha, dieses Bild habe ich auch nicht gefunden.  Aber dort gibt es eine historische Schusterwerkstatt, rechts im Haus und auf der linken Seite befinden sich Unterkünfte für Kinder ( für Klassenfahrten, die hier Projekttage verbringen können mit eigenen Backofen und einer kleinen Bäckerei.) Im Strohballenhaus gibt es eine kleine Dorfbibliothek, da habe ich auch schon einige Bücher abgegeben.
Also dann ist es wohl die ehemalige Stempelstelle Strohballenhaus in Wünsch.
Da haben wir ja sogar noch eine Sonderführung bekommen.👍
https://www.wuenscher-landhof.de/projekte/


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2021)

Genau, Udo! Als Tipp fand ich "an der Schwarzeiche" zu einfach.
Daß der Geiseltalsee nur 2km weg vom Museum in Niederwünsch ist hat mich auch erstaunt...

Das Strohballenhaus-Konzept finde ich prima.

Damit bist Du wieder dran, Udo...


----------



## hallunke (13. Januar 2021)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Daß der Geiseltalsee nur 2km weg vom Museum in Niederwünsch ist hat mich auch erstaunt...


Luftlinie sogar noch weniger... beim Anblick des Pflasters und des Hintergrunddorfes (auf Udos Bild - schönes schräges Bild übrigens) hätte schon etwas dämmern können.
Aber für welche Burg wurde da geworben (die Broschüren auf dem Tisch)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2021)

hallunke schrieb:


> .......
> Aber für welche Burg wurde da geworben (die Broschüren auf dem Tisch)
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)



Für die Burg Querfurt und ja ich suche und werde sicherlich auch finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2021)

Hier ein kleines Rätsel für die Heraldiker.
Wo genau befindet sich dieses Wappen?


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Januar 2021)

sieht preussisch aus


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2021)

Hier ein kleiner Hinweis. Auf dem Bild ist etwas zu sehen, dass es nur an diesem Ort gibt.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2021)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis. Zwischen den Bäumen ist die Pagode im Schlosspark zu sehen.


----------



## Chris650 (17. Januar 2021)

Das ist die schöne chinesische Pagode in Oranienbaum.

Gruß


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2021)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Das ist die schöne chinesische Pagode in Oranienbaum.
> 
> Gruß


Richtig Chris650, 
das Wappen befindet sich am Schloss Oranienbaum.








Na dann mach mal weiter.👍🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (21. Januar 2021)

Ja, Sorry. Ich muss abgeben, weil ich z. Zt. keine Bilder habe.

Gruß


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2021)

Nun, dann lassen wir es über den Winter nicht einschlafen  .
Wo kann man dieses Bauwerk bewundern?


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2021)

Ein kleiner Hinweis. So sieht es dort von oben aus.


----------



## Birotarier (28. Januar 2021)

Ortseingang Elbingerode, aus Richtung Susenburg/ Tagebau kommend.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> Ortseingang Elbingerode, aus Richtung Susenburg/ Tagebau kommend.


Vollkommen richtig . Dann mach mal weiter👍🙂.


----------



## Birotarier (1. Februar 2021)

1. Ort  (einfach)
2. Standort (schon schieriger)


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2021)

Ich kann nur raten .  Die Häuser könnten im Bodetal stehen, vielleicht unterhalb vom Bielsteinweg.


----------



## Birotarier (2. Februar 2021)

Bodetal stimmt. Aber das ist lang. Bielsteinwege- und Straßen gibt es viele. Dort eher nicht. Der Fotostandort ist kein Bikeziel. Kein offizieller Weg bzw. gar kein Weg. Auch keiner auf den üblichen Karten bezeichneter Wegpunkt, obwohl landschaftlich markant und recht schön.  Wenn man die Ortschaft erkennt muss man sich die Perspektive ein bisschen erarbeiten. Harte Nuss?


----------



## Birotarier (2. Februar 2021)

Die Felsen bestehen übrigens aus devonischem Riffkalk, für die Geologie freaks.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Februar 2021)

Könnte das Rübeland von oberhalb des „Haus am Stein“ sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2021)

Zu mindestens vermute ich das mal. Ungefähr da wo die Pfeilspitze ist im Umkreis ca. 50 m


----------



## Birotarier (4. Februar 2021)

Treffer. Hatte immer von weitem die schönen Klippen gesehen und überlegt, wie man da hin kommt und ob sich Abfahrtmöglichkeiten ergeben. Ist letztendlich ein etwas wilder Abstecher von dem Weg zwischen blauem See und Schornsteinberg (hier bekanntermaßen schöner technischer Trail).


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2021)

Dann werde ich mal ein neues Bild suchen. 😉


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Februar 2021)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2021)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte


Du hast recht ohmtroll  👍 darum gleich das neue Bild.



Nicht was ist das für ein Baum, ist eine Eiche nur mal vorweg genommen, aber wie heißt dieser Baum und wo steht er?🙂


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2021)

Ein kleiner Tipp:
Anlässlich eines 100. Geburtstages wurde sie gepflanzt und das war im Jahr 1897 und der Baum steht an einer Kreuzung. Hier gibt es auch einen historischen Wegweiser.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2021)

Na dann löse ich mal auf  .
Die Kaisereiche, die zum 100 Geburtstag von Kaiser Wilhelm den ersten gepflanzt wurde liegt südlich von Annarode am E11. Hier befindet sich auch der historische Wegweiser und Försters Rast.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2021)

Damit es hier nicht ganz einschläft, mal ein leichtes.  
Wo stand ich am heutigen späten Vormittag und machte diesen 360° Rundblick?


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2021)

Der Ausblick vom Turm Richtung Norden sieht dann so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarryKoopa (23. März 2021)

Hi,
das könnte der Aussichtspunkt auf dem Franzosenberg bei Aseleben sein


----------



## hallunke (23. März 2021)

isser auch 👍


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2021)

LarryKoopa schrieb:


> Hi,
> das könnte der Aussichtspunkt auf dem Franzosenberg bei Aseleben sein


Ja das ist er auch , na dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## elster (24. Mai 2021)

Sicher kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Tidi (31. Dezember 2022)

Mal wieder aufleben lassen und zum Einstieg was Leichtes …


----------



## Tidi (1. Januar 2023)

Kleiner Tip - es war auf dem Rückweg von meinem Kurz-Pausen-Plätzchen (das wär dann „wo bin ich Nr.2“ ) … 





… in Richtung Bebertal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2023)

Also Bild 2 ist wohl der Aussichtspunkt am "Norddeutsche Naturstein GmbH Werk Dornstedt" Hohe Börde.
Bild 1 vermute ich mal Der CANYON - Tauchsportparadies in Süplingen


----------



## Tidi (2. Januar 2023)

Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2023)

Tidi schrieb:


> Sehr gut!!!


Ist es gelöst, oder der Ort Bild 1 noch falsch?


----------



## Tidi (2. Januar 2023)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ist es gelöst, oder der Ort Bild 1 noch falsch?


Ort/Bild 1 perfekt gelöst!  (übrigens n sehr nettes Fleckchen)
Ort/Bild 2 mit Abstrichen in der B-Note - es ist in Flechtingen, aber grundsätzlich war‘s ja auch richtig.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2023)

O.K. Dann suche ich mal was. 👍


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2023)

Ja, das Bild ist 10 Jahre alt, wir waren somit auch 10 Jahre jünger.
Aber wo standen wir hier, es war genau 00:13 Uhr


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Januar 2023)

Das ist die Unstrutquelle in Kefferhausen/Thüringen. 🤠


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2023)

Ja Torsten es war dort. Ist zwar in Thüringen und nicht in SA. Aber die Nonstopp Tour vor 10 Jahren hat Spaß gemacht. Ein Mitfahrer ist von WSF bis zur Quelle mit dem Rad und hat sich dort uns sofort angeschlossen.
Er hatte am Ende über 420 km abgespult.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Januar 2023)

Wie überall war im Juli 2022 auch an diesem Wasserfall das Wasser knapp. Welcher Wasserfall ist das?


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2023)

Es ist wohl der Königshütter Wasserfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (3. Januar 2023)

Ja, richtig. Das ging aber schnell.


----------



## hallunke (3. Januar 2023)

@_torsten_ Udo kennt jeden Baum 👍


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2023)

hallunke schrieb:


> @_torsten_ Udo kennt jeden Baum 👍


Nicht jeden, aber viele. Ich suche mal, aber dieses mal aus dem Land der Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2023)

So hier das nächste, müsste aber leicht sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Januar 2023)

Das ist der Aussichtspavillon Hoher Kleef oberhalb von Rübeland.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2023)

Ja so ist es und so ist die Aussicht.


----------



## Tidi (4. Januar 2023)

Oh von wann is dat? Im April sah dis so aus … 





Hatte kurz überlegt, war aber leider auch erst 1x da


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Januar 2023)

Wo steht diese Schiff? 😊


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2023)

Ja das Schiff ist der Grosse Gegenstein von Ballenstedt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2023)

👍
Udo kennt nicht nur jeden Baum. 😉


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2023)

Nun, nicht alles aber einiges kenne ich schon . Ich suche mal.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2023)

Hier mal was einfaches.


----------



## Udo1 (Mittwoch um 15:41)

Oh, ich dachte das Tier ist allgemein bekannt und die Mannsfelder wissen wo der stattliche Widder steht .
Nun ein Tipp durch diesen Ort fließen zwei Bäche, die fast gleich klingen. An einem führt parallel ein Radweg durch das gleichnamige Tal. Die Quelle liegt ca. 244 m nördlich der B242.


----------



## hallunke (Mittwoch um 16:38)

die Kirche hatte mich irritiert (beim schnellen Hingucken hatte ich den Turm mit was verwechselt + alles verworfen)...
Eine, Leine, Bike Schmiede und ein Widder:
*Stangerode*
tät ich sagen


----------



## Udo1 (Gestern um 07:56)

hallunke schrieb:


> die Kirche hatte mich irritiert (beim schnellen Hingucken hatte ich den Turm mit was verwechselt + alles verworfen)...
> Eine, Leine, Bike Schmiede und ein Widder:
> *Stangerode*
> tät ich sagen


Ja so ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (Gestern um 13:00)

ok, danke
ich durchstöbere mal meine Archive
vG
hallunke


----------

